# What did you do to your A3?



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*What did you do to your A3 today?*

Saw this on the mkv side of the forum and thought we could do this hear. Just post if you did anything to you're a3 today here! ill start first...

i installed aspherical mirrors from p4e. They are very nice ill post pics later if anyone want to see it:wave:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

i gave her a much needed bath!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

looked at her funny.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

filled the meth/water injection


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looked at the curbed damage on my 19" CHs inflicked upon by my wife and cried. This happens daily.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Changed my forge DV valve spring to the Blue spring (good for 23-26lbs of boost) K04 is pulling like crazy


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Drover her. Drove her HARD! Screaming through the twisties, missing by inches the various objects on the side of the road like fences, trees, boulders, farm animals, and gawking pedestrians. Then I opened her up on the straight-away and hit 150 MPH!

Well... actually... I just dropped the kid off at the bus stop and drove to work... But I still enjoyed my time with her.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Drove her in a snowstorm...finally... we haven't gotten many this year

constantly floored it from a stop to feel the quattro hooking up .

Other drivers looking at me :screwy:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Today, just drove to work which is only 15 minutes away. 
Overall:

1) Smoked sidemarkers and repeaters
2) S-tronic DSG knob
3) Aspherical Mirrors
4) Facelift LED euro tails
5) 15mm spacers in the rear
6) Unitronic Stage 1+ ECU flash
7) Resonator delete
8) Thule Roof Rack & Rola Basket


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I installed Apr Turbo back exhaust and emptied my catchcan.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

polished and wax'd her...she is looking clean!


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

My Cupra Lip from the audizine group buy shows up today. :thumbup:


----------



## avner (Jun 16, 2001)

*Solved my Iphone integration issues*

Found the perfect Iphone / Ipod cable that attaches to the dock plug and then splits between the charger and a 3.5mm AUX plug. This and a Kensington Soundwave dash vent mount the phone is up where I can see while driving for navigation and picking new music with only one cable going down to the console area. Since it's through the dock, it mutes when a call comes in routes the call to the bluetooth. 

Mount: http://http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Y3BEUU/ref=oss_product

Cable: http://http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031U1AU0/ref=oss_product


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

So far

Clear Bra
Window Tint
iPod interface
OEM Roof Racks
Monster Mats/Cargo Mat
Snow Tires


Next

Summer tires and 18" Wheels


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Looked at the curbed damage on my 19" CHs inflicked upon by my wife and cried. This happens daily.


condolences :weeps softly:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*


Uber-A3 said:



I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.

Click to expand...

*:wave:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.


:beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Uber-A3 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.


eace:


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Drove the tractor - sorry, diesel engine - to work, sitting looong in traffic on the way there. Finally found a parking space that'll limit only one idiot from hitting me by parking on the end....

.....then AFTER work, back in the car, cranked up the tractor engine, and surprisingly the car seemed to move FASTER on the way HOME ! 

Checked the tires when I parked up at home for any dirt (it's raining over here, and I have to drive down a lane on the way home), admired the beaded rain sitting on my car's waxed body, and pressed the button on the fob.

See ya tomorrow A3


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it. :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

The for me today is...

Remove VF Intake

Install Stock Airbox

Wait until Forge Twintake shows up. :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it. :screwy::screwy::screwy:


he called me before to tell me to tell you to say that he topped it off with diesel too. he thought that the most expensive fuel was best.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK.


Nice...lol. Wish it snowed in miami..:laugh:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

did some slip and sliding in the frozen rain road, along with trying to sideways wherever I can. Surprisingly, it it is much easier to control the tail in thawing frozen ice sheet than flattened snow. I can actually the exact positioning of the tail with the throttle instead of the massive countersteering that I need to do in the snow.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Drove to flushing queens Yo traffic court for a ticket, cop never showed and date fo rescheduled again.... Went for some soup dumplings and scallion pancakes as needed some comfort food.


On my way hone, Pushed her to nearly 30lbs of boost. Though about checking cam follower, talked myself out of it...shoveled driveway instead. Mixed and refilled meth tank.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

finally getting the bumper markers shaved today 
and its getting pieced back together.....
but i wish i had it so i could drive it


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

That iPod/Aux cable/charger is freaking awesome! I'm ordering mine now!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fixed my corner markers today. My old one melted when the bulb went out so I could not put a new bulb in. Im so glad it looked butt ugly with it dangling out there


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

sabba said:


> Drove to flushing queens Yo traffic court for a ticket, cop never showed and date fo rescheduled again.... Went for some soup dumplings and scallion pancakes as needed some comfort food.


Where is the traffic court in flushing? That's my neighborhood and I don't even know where it is...
maybe that's a good thing :laugh:

anyway...today I took the MTA to school
a3 is just chillin outside...with a layer of ice on her


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> Where is the traffic court in flushing? That's my neighborhood and I don't even know where it is...
> maybe that's a good thing :laugh:
> 
> anyway...today I took the MTA to school
> a3 is just chillin outside...with a layer of ice on her


30-56 whitestone expressway is the addy, right next believe i got off exit 14. You should be so lucky not to know where it is! 

With regards to the ice and this damn winter we are having, I was lucky enough to have been working last night. My car was protected against the elements in parking garage or i would have been in same boat. Looking like that A3 in the city with the waterline break ...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

sabba said:


> 30-56 whitestone expressway is the addy, right next believe i got off exit 14. You should be so lucky not to know where it is!


 ahh, i am a frequent visitor there. You are guilty until proven definitely guilty there.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Tried to observe fuel mileage with driving awareness on speed, accelerator use, etc, unfortunately, traffic and headwinds (SoCal getting beat up with cold strong gust of winds , reported 75mph gusts) did not help - This was on my way home and best it did was 27.9mpg average 
28 mile trip, dealing also with two canyon passes (Newhall and Santa Susanna)

Then took the car for a wash.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

received my 2nd pair of sidemarkers from ECS. Tested fitted, and began to color match them.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Basically went drifting on the snow-covered public roads today when nobody was around.... quattro got engaged a lot :laugh: I was laughing my ass off so hard, it was great. 

Aside from that, I've had to brush snow & ice off of it twice so far, and tonight will be a third.


----------



## avner (Jun 16, 2001)

bmw511 said:


> That iPod/Aux cable/charger is freaking awesome! I'm ordering mine now!


Used it today and worked flawlessly. Now I'm trying to figure out how to route it so it stays nicely out of the way. 

Q: Do the power points have a timer to shut off? The LED on the charger is still one when I go back to the car. Am I sucking my battery down?


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Nothing. It sat in the garage all day. Took the wifes GLi to work (it has snow tires).


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Well, within the last week, ordered a forge cold air intake, boost gauge with pod and hardware, cam follower, and dsg fluid and filter all from ecs tuning.. Installed the intake and boost gauge the 4 days ago, installed the cam follower 2 days ago (old follower looked to be in good shape), and today redid the alignment and oil change at work..


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I sat in it for hours waiting to see Drew138 for the first time.....he's stealthy but I did see his wife grind the sh(t out of his wheels


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> I sat in it for hours waiting to see Drew138 for the first time.....he's stealthy but I did see his wife grind the sh(t out of his wheels



I know between Drew, RedlineRob's cousin, and Mkim's wheels we should set up a GTG at a wheel repair shop.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

help install redline rob's LED tails... and program it last night at 11pm LOL.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Today I burned 7.0312 gallons of fuel and 0.003 quarts of oil.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Reinstalled my rear trunk air ride. Put in a new material.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

^looks nice! i want to do something like that. its sleeting now in san antonio tx! so i cant do anything =(


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ordered a component set, sub, and amp to replace the stock speakers. Going to start constructing the stealth sub box tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

picked up some 2011 LED Tails..need the wiring harness, then i can get these bad boys in!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Ordered a component set, sub, and amp to replace the stock speakers. Going to start constructing the stealth sub box tomorrow :thumbup:


:thumbup: would love to get that going on mine too! keep us posted.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Ordered a component set, sub, and amp to replace the stock speakers. Going to start constructing the stealth sub box tomorrow :thumbup:


opcorn:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ordered a forge switchable BOV...and got wicked frustrated about ice getting stuck between the wheel and the stoptech rotors and causing a nasty wheel shake all the way to work


----------



## bahiaeternal1.8t (Feb 28, 2004)

put in rubber A3 mats, and got tints around the entire car, 40% on a ibis white.

Next i plan to install aluminum pedals from GLI and card holder install in the dash


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

imma try to install my shift knob sometime this week after my 55k service


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Installed my Cupra Lip this morning!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

80 degrees today so I gave the 3 a bath

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0664.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

80 degrees today so I gave the 3 a bath

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0664-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

threw smoked repeaters on! switchable bov in tomorrow??


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

installed backup camera today..


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Power drifts through the snowy parking lot. Then I tightened my valve stem caps.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

Installed revised OEM DV. Old plunger had a huge hole in it.

Car feels chipped again!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tcardio said:


> 80 degrees today so I gave the 3 a bath
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0664.jpg[/IMG]





tcardio said:


> 80 degrees today so I gave the 3 a bath
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0664-1.jpg[/IMG]




Heard you the first time!


Car looks great, btw.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tcardio has hands down the nicest A3 out there

good job

/a little bit a jealously


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tcardio said:


> 80 degrees today so I gave the 3 a bath
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0664.jpg[/IMG]



Is the led strip on the top side of the headlight? Where did you get them?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is the led strip on the top side of the headlight? Where did you get them?


might be OEM since he has the facelifted S3 front


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Heard you the first time!
> 
> 
> Car looks great, btw.


Sorry, just saw THE KING'S SPEECH


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

nbpt_a3 said:


> is the led strip on the top side of the headlight? Where did you get them?



oemplus .


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tcardio said:


> oemplus .


thanks man!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

tcardio said:


> Sorry, just saw THE KING'S SPEECH


:laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

installed euro visors.

One of the cheapest, most simple, and awesomest mods ever.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> installed euro visors.
> 
> One of the cheapest, most simple, and awesomest mods ever.


are those just visors with no warning labels on them?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> installed euro visors.
> 
> One of the cheapest, most simple, and awesomest mods ever.


not soo cheap if you have garage door opener buttons


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Just picked up the car with Eurojet Downpipe (with cat), APR Stage 2 upgrade, and dogbone insert.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

New crack- and scuff-free belly pan.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

installed VF engine and trans mount, 42 draft design shifter bushings yesterday! eace:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

re did my bsh intake. lets see if it rattles less!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

YlwNewBug said:


> Just picked up the car with Eurojet Downpipe (with cat), APR Stage 2 upgrade, and dogbone insert.


how does the Eurojet DP sound??


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

jowsley0923 said:


> are those just visors with no warning labels on them?


Yes sir. No warning labels and they look sex.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

polished my exhaust tips.. they were pretty much black.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> how does the Eurojet DP sound??


X2.

This is going to be my next addition, more than likely. I was going to pick one up but decided to go for the audio upgrades instead. Now, if the crazy Texas weather and UPS would get their act together, I could continue with my install...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> polished my exhaust tips.. they were pretty much black.


I was amazed at how good the stock exhaust tips cleaned up with a little polish and elbow grease. Well, it took some steel wool the first time, but now I just hit them every other week with some metal polish and a cloth and they shine like new. [Borat] Very nice! [/Borat]


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

TBomb said:


> I was amazed at how good the stock exhaust tips cleaned up with a little polish and elbow grease. Well, it took some steel wool the first time, but now I just hit them every other week with some metal polish and a cloth and they shine like new. [Borat] Very nice! [/Borat]


yeah, not bad.. i used Mother's Mag & Aluminum Polish and it will prob take one more round with steel wool or similar (just used a rag today..was getting dark).


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

well last week with the help of TP, Uber A3 and my cousin, I installed all these parts 

S3 rear bumper cover with defuser
S3 badge
S3 Euro tail lights 
S3 side skirts & blades 
S3 door stills 

still to come BSH pendulum mount

here is a pic of the rear conversion all that left is the rear spoiler


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

eddiefury said:


> how does the Eurojet DP sound??


:thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> yeah, not bad.. i used Mother's Mag & Aluminum Polish and it will prob take one more round with steel wool or similar (just used a rag today..was getting dark).


Wont the steel wool scratch them up, exposing bare metal that could rust out?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Wont the steel wool scratch them up, exposing bare metal that could rust out?


Just use the steel wool to lightly get off anything that's cooked on to the tips. Soot, etc. If the tips have never really been cleaned, they will probably need it to get everything off.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally threw on the Massachusetts Plates...can't say i'm riding dirty anymore!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

RedLineRob said:


> well last week with the help of TP, Uber A3 and my cousin, I installed all these parts
> 
> S3 rear bumper cover with defuser
> S3 badge
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: looks awesome! I love the paint color for some reason.


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

-Ordered my OEM style Carbon Fiber Hood and Forge DV
-Starting my s3 Intercooler install which has been sitting in my garage for months!(finally)


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

**crickets**  **crickets**


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

today for my a3 im deciding if i want to get the hertz mlk 165's for my rear seats or get milli's. i may go milli's so i can get suspension but im still in the idk :screwy:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Today I pulled off my door trim, A pillar trim, glove box, and driver's side under-dash section, then I mounted my crossovers and ran new speaker wire into the doors. Now I just have to get my new baffles made and I can mount up the new 6.5s, then glue the new tweeters into the factory tweeter extensions and put the doors and A pillars back together. After that I just have to finish the sub box and mount the sub, mount the amp, run the amp wiring, run my speaker wire and interconnects...geeze this project is taking longer than I thought it would. Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Today I pulled off my door trim, A pillar trim, glove box, and driver's side under-dash section, then I mounted my crossovers and ran new speaker wire into the doors. Now I just have to get my new baffles made and I can mount up the new 6.5s, then glue the new tweeters into the factory tweeter extensions and put the doors and A pillars back together. After that I just have to finish the sub box and mount the sub, mount the amp, run the amp wiring, run my speaker wire and interconnects...geeze this project is taking longer than I thought it would. Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end


opcorn:

i just ordered my amp and already have my sub
just wondering how you're doing it
pics or it never happened!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> opcorn:
> 
> i just ordered my amp and already have my sub
> just wondering how you're doing it
> pics or it never happened!


X2

tired of the stock system!


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ordered LED tails, LED interior conversion, LED plate lights, HI-FLO aircharge, HI-FLO discharge, S3 FMIC, APR HPFP, Front and Rear Sway bars with rear links, BSH dogbone insert, Snow Performance Stage II water/meth, S3 DSG shifter, Philips DRL LED's, 6000k Headlights, B&B dp with cat, APR cat-back exhaust, and many more to come! But now I just have too come home from this god forsaken place called Afghanistan so I can install it all! :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

flieger45 said:


> Ordered LED tails, LED interior conversion, LED plate lights, HI-FLO aircharge, HI-FLO discharge, S3 FMIC, APR HPFP, Front and Rear Sway bars with rear links, BSH dogbone insert, Snow Performance Stage II water/meth, S3 DSG shifter, Philips DRL LED's, 6000k Headlights, B&B dp with cat, APR cat-back exhaust, and many more to come! But now I just have too come home from this god forsaken place called Afghanistan so I can install it all! :banghead:


1) Good luck with your return home!
2) You could fill a small U-Hall with all those parts!!  Love it!


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 1) Good luck with your return home!
> 2) You could fill a small U-Hall with all those parts!!  Love it!


Yeah, my wife is running out of room for all the boxes! Luckily she is very awesome and very supportive of my hobbies.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

flieger45 said:


> Yeah, my wife is running out of room for all the boxes! Luckily she is very awesome and very supportive of my hobbies.


Combat pay, huh?  Glad you are able to be rewarded in at least some fashion for the sacrifice of being over there. Stay safe! :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> opcorn:
> 
> i just ordered my amp and already have my sub
> just wondering how you're doing it
> pics or it never happened!


Pics of what?  I thought about documenting the whole thing but I haven't really taken much time to take pictures so far. It's all pretty much following along the lines of some of the other guys' write-ups, but I will try and be better about taking pictures and put together a write-up once I am all done.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

installed my 42 DD catch can, upgraded OEM dv, dogbone mount insert, and ziza pure yellow fogs. then i ordered ECS clear sidemarkers and Evoms CAI


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ordered the '11 S-tronic shift knob

i have a feeling it will sit around for a while before i get the courage to install it!


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Combat pay, huh?  Glad you are able to be rewarded in at least some fashion for the sacrifice of being over there. Stay safe! :thumbup:


Combat pay, family separations, and best of all tax free! But I would give it all up to be home! This place sucks!:thumbdown:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

flieger45 said:


> Combat pay, family separations, and best of all tax free! But I would give it all up to be home! This place sucks!:thumbdown:


i can't imagine what you're going through
but stay safe and safe trip home!
maybe someone will organize a huge tri-state gtg someday...(although we are technically in the same state)


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Flieger45
Which Philip's DRL LED did you end up ordering? The 4,5 or 8 LED drl? I cant wait for you to fit it on your A3- im planning to get one myself

e


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Flieger45
> Which Philip's DRL LED did you end up ordering? The 4,5 or 8 LED drl? I cant wait for you to fit it on your A3- im planning to get one myself
> 
> e


I ordered the 5 light ones, and I can't wait to start putting all these parts on my car! And yes NYcameron we do need to plan a GTG in the fall!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

StopTech street performance pads all around, machined the rotors, Goodridge SS Lines (front and back), flushed with ATE Superblue fluid... this will delay my BBK desire for a while :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

finished hooking up the backup camera


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

I got my A3 back today and I drove her for the first time today in abt a month


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp. said:


> finished hooking up the backup camera


total baller!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

gave mine a much needed wash today. got a thumbs up from a nissan versa. dunno if thats good or bad


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought some plain black trim and wrapped it in 3M DiNoc Carbon Fiber vinyl. Today it wasn't 10 below so I finally was able to install it.





































I like it much better than the textured aluminum stuff that was in it.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

inertpyro said:


> I bought some plain black trim and wrapped it in 3M DiNoc Carbon Fiber vinyl. Today it wasn't 10 below so I finally was able to install it.
> 
> I like it much better than the textured aluminum stuff that was in it.


I had that same idea
did you buy the panels from a guy on the forum? (if so, i was really considering buying them as well)


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> I had that same idea
> did you buy the panels from a guy on the forum? (if so, i was really considering buying them as well)


It was on a different forum but it could have been the same person.


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

today i blew my wiper motor and installed new sparkplugs and red coils


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

*my first post!*

Hi! I've been reading you for a while, but this is my first post 
My 3 door TDI A3 is five years old, but I like to look after it with some mods from time to time. Here are the pics of the last one: new DSG knob, leather console extenders (triangles, I don't know how you call it) and brake hand from S3. Hope you like it 

Day I bought it (March, 2006):










A week ago:




























galanot


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

Please, please post part number and price for the "leather console extenders"


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

DutchcaribbeanGTI said:


> Please, please post part number and price for the "leather console extenders"


x21592357

Those are Damn Sexy.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I thought the cigarette lighters all came installed under the armrest in 06s....?


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> I thought the cigarette lighters all came installed under the armrest in 06s....?


Since the temp is in *C I am guessing that he is maybe from europe? Or Canada? They are probably slightly different.

I like those climate control knobs as well.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

nice grab handles. i thought i only saw them on the rs3, which is not even out yet.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

replaced the 20amp fuses for all of the electrical sockets...the ones in the front arm rest console stopped working randomly and I sorta got lost in Boston for a few minutes...but they're good now! Forge atmospheric spacer and 6000K HID kit coming this week!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

inertpyro said:


> Since the temp is in *C I am guessing that he is maybe from europe? Or Canada? They are probably slightly different.
> 
> I like those climate control knobs as well.


You guys are so smart!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

he is in europe i think. it has TP and TMS


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

i hardwired my v1 tonight...used slot 40 b/c for some reason both my cig lighter and my 12v in the arm rest are always on


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

DutchcaribbeanGTI said:


> Please, please post part number and price for the "leather console extenders"


Hi everybody! Those extenders were made by tapestry maker here in Madrid. Last friday I gave to him the front doors armrests to do the same job. I will post pictures for you as soon as I get them.



inertpyro said:


> Since the temp is in *C I am guessing that he is maybe from europe? Or Canada? They are probably slightly different.
> 
> I like those climate control knobs as well.


This is the restyling climate unit from 2010, but few days ago we found out that it doesn't work properly: it doesn't activate the AC compressor when needed. I had to put back the good old one 

I'm glad you like it :thumbup:

Small list of things I did:
Big turbo (Garret 1852) + Milltek downpipe + Stage 3 ECU tuning
Bilstein Sprint (B8) shocks + H&R springs
RS6 steering wheel
3.2 front brake kit (350x30mm)...

On the outside it looks strictly stock, I like it this way.

Some pictures:













































galanot


----------



## Nitronic (Dec 1, 2008)

these Spanish, we are years ahead :laugh:


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

Nitronic said:


> these Spanish, we are years ahead :laugh:


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

Last picture (I promise lol)


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

I might have to check we a few local shops because those leather extenders make me drool.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Got my car inspected...it's so lowered that they couldn't get a hydraulic jack under the car to check out the undercarriage so the guy said screw it and just passed me on the rest of the checks. :laugh:


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

inertpyro said:


> I might have to check we a few local shops because those leather extenders make me drool.


Don't hesitate to ask for more detailed pictures if you need them


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

This past weekend I got my baffles finished, installed the door speakers, got the tweeters in the a-pillars, fabbed up my line outs on my wiring harness, and got my half finished sub box out of the car so I can work in less cramped quarters


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

TBomb said:


> This past weekend I got my baffles finished, installed the door speakers, got the tweeters in the a-pillars, fabbed up my line outs on my wiring harness, and got my half finished sub box out of the car so I can work in less cramped quarters


what kinda speakers you put in them?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> what kinda speakers you put in them?


I just went with some Polk DB6501s for right now. I haven't had a chance to listen to them yet, but if I'm not impressed, I will probably get a set of Hybrid Audio Imagines since they seem to get really good reviews and they're about the same price as the Polks.


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

Installed HI-FLOW throttle body pipe and TOP.

Installed steering gauge pod with STRI XLINE boost gauge.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Got my car inspected...it's so lowered that they couldn't get a hydraulic jack under the car to check out the undercarriage so the guy said screw it and just passed me on the rest of the checks. :laugh:


:laugh: :thumbup:








ooops...wrong forum


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

galanot said:


>


Mezzanine, great album.


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Forge TWINtake arrived and I didn't have enough light to install it today, but i test fitted everything. this is gunna be NUTS :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> This past weekend I got my baffles finished, installed the door speakers, got the tweeters in the a-pillars, fabbed up my line outs on my wiring harness, and got my half finished sub box out of the car so I can work in less cramped quarters


Are you building just a regular sub box, or one that allows you to still use your hatch? I want something similar to this. I just don't know how to do it..










I also just found this which looks like a pretty good write-up: http://tadasauce.wordpress.com/2009/03/23/audi-a3-custom-stealth-audio-system-install/


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Are you building just a regular sub box, or one that allows you to still use your hatch? I want something similar to this. I just don't know how to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first enclosure looks pretty slick, although I am not sure how many different subs you could use in that area, since there is not a lot of depth to work with. That looks like an Elemental Designs SQ10 which only needs 3" mounting depth, which would definitely fit there.

I actually used that write-up from Tadasauce (he had a thread here about it as well) for a lot of inspiration. My enclosure will be in the same location as the factory sub and it will be built similar to his, except I didn't cut that big section out of the side of the car. I did trim some of the tabs where the two pieces are spot welded together, but that's it. I am using a JL Audio 8W3V3, which only needs a .3 cu. ft. enclosure, and has a mounting depth of a little over 4.5", so I didn't need the additional room and didn't want to hack up my car any more than I had to. Also, I am planning on having a solid MDF front on my fiberglass box instead of just an MDF ring with a fiberglass front.

Anyway, if you wanted to make a box similar to that one in the first image you posted, I would just take that styrofoam surround out of the spare tire well and use it to make a negative mold for the enclosure. I would cover that half section of the surround that you want the sub to live in with a couple of layers of painters tape, then spray some pam or something on it and then use some expanding foam to cast your mold. Once it hardens, pull the styrofoam part out, clean any pam off the expanding foam, then line that with painters tape and some pam or something. I would build as much of the "top" (it will be in the bottom of your mold) out of MDF as I could. I would probably use 5/8" for this application. I would build the sides out of fiberglass, since they are curved, and probably bond the fiberglass directly to the MDF top. Once you get a few layers of fiberglass laid and it's cured up, you can pull it out of the mold and lay on a few more layers until you get it up to like 3/8" thick. I would go ahead and cut out the hole for the sub in the top at this point, then cut a hole in the side for your wiring terminals. I would put the terminals right where the enclosure would meet the factory sub location. Make the bottom of the enclosure out of a solid piece of MDF. Trim up the bottom edges of the fiberglass box and then attach the MDF floor using some screws and then fiberglass it in. Once all the fiberglass is all cured up, cover it in some carpet, mount your terminals, wire it up, put some polyfill in the box, and mount your sub. I'd put my amp where the stock sub used to be, hence putting the terminals for the sub in that location. Plus you could easily tap into the existing wiring harness for the factory sub to get your remote turn on for your amp, as well as your line level outputs for the sub. If you want to amp your fronts then you'll have to get line outs from the head unit, but that's not too hard either. Let me know if you really want to build one of these things, and I could give you some more detailed info :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ thanks for the info. I use to have a subwoofer, but it was in a self standing box. I also already had an amp where the old subwoofer is, so that's good to go. Its just a matter of building a base box.

I'll see what I can do when I get my car back. :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BrandonF said:


> Forge TWINtake arrived and I didn't have enough light to install it today, but i test fitted everything. this is gunna be NUTS :laugh: :thumbup:


Interested to see how it goes, i might invest in one down the road


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ thanks for the info. I use to have a subwoofer, but it was in a self standing box. I also already had an amp where the old subwoofer is, so that's good to go. Its just a matter of building a base box.
> 
> I'll see what I can do when I get my car back. :beer:


they sell that box in your first post. I helped Mkim put one in his car.

http://www.freewebs.com/uber-stealth/mkvmkvigolffloor.htm


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> they sell that box in your first post. I helped Mkim put one in his car.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/uber-stealth/mkvmkvigolffloor.htm


And it fit fine? I actually sent the guy who makes them the styrofoam from my car and he said it didn't fit.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> And it fit fine? I actually sent the guy who makes them the styrofoam from my car and he said it didn't fit.


yeap looked fine to me when he showed me


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> And it fit fine? I actually sent the guy who makes them the styrofoam from my car and he said it didn't fit.


Ahh maybe the 3.2 has a different trunk than the 2.0t. Doesn't the battery go in your trunk?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

BrandonF said:


> Forge TWINtake arrived and I didn't have enough light to install it today, but i test fitted everything. this is gunna be NUTS :laugh: :thumbup:


sickkk..i wanna see! hurry up!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Ahh maybe the 3.2 has a different trunk than the 2.0t. Doesn't the battery go in your trunk?


battery in the 2.0t is in the hood of the carrr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> Ahh maybe the 3.2 has a different trunk than the 2.0t. Doesn't the battery go in your trunk?


Yea, that is true. However, the battery is on the passenger side of the car. If the driver side styrofoam is similar between 2.0 and 3.2 and the subwoofer goes there...then I'd be golden w/ that box. Do you guys have any 3.2 ppl by you to test? I'm assuming no.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Since there is no other outlet for this...I cried in my a3 today when i learned that LOL Bump! is gone.....


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Erm.....can I include what I done on Saturday ?

After shaking the bottle of paint which I have in kit-form for touching in chips, I opened the bottle, went to dip in the artist's brush (to touch in a tiny chip on the driver's door seal), and the bottle slipped from my hand !....

....no pics unfortunately as I went into emergency mode, but I had paint spilled down the driver's door....paint spots splattered on the roof, the windscreen, and the mirror casing too !

Lucky for me, I had thinners which came with the kit, and after 45minutes off serious nose-to-paint rubbing with a lint-free cloth I managed to get rid off EVERY darn spot/stripe off excess paint.

Oh, and for the record, the chip STILL didn't manage to get touched-in. :banghead:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Escort Passport 9500ix -- will hard wire next week.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Lucky for me, I had thinners which came with the kit, and after 45minutes off serious nose-to-paint rubbing with a lint-free cloth I managed to get rid off EVERY darn spot/stripe off excess paint.


Nice recovery . . . great, what did you do to your A3 story


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm let's see...since the last update, I have the door speakers in and the door trim back on. I ran all the wiring and have all the dash panel/glovebox/footwell trim back on. Now I just need to mount and hook up the amp, then finish the sub box, and hopefully everything will be done :thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Put the wheels on the other day. Had them fitted up and they look pretty freaking good. Probably going to do my headliner a black suede soon. Picking up carbon mirror caps soon too.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> Put the wheels on the other day. Had them fitted up and they look pretty freaking good. Probably going to do my headliner a black suede soon. Picking up carbon mirror caps soon too.


ebay carbon caps?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Thinking about it. You have those right? Thoughts on them?


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

installed my evoms intake. sounds awesome


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> Thinking about it. You have those right? Thoughts on them?


I got them.. My 1st set cracked and bubbled on me so i went back to TW and went to their main factory...was ghetto as hell. there was 2 guys in the front smoking and putting parts together.

I was greeted by a cute tw girl who helped me out.. I told her what happened and she gave me a new pair for free.

I put them on when i got back to the states and after a few weeks they started ot crack again and bubble. But this time only the passanger side bubbled and cracked. My driver side still good. I am thinking the problem is that the CA sun kills it. I park my car out in the sun 24-7 so it gets hit hard with it. Im sure if you par your car inside it probably wont happen. 

The girl also told me she is gonna let the people know about the bubbling and cracking.. I assume they probably have better ones now.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

what i did to my a3 today?

temps hit the mid 50's today, so I washed 3 monthes of winter grime and salt off the car.

improved aerodynamics?:snowcool:

l


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, that is true. However, the battery is on the passenger side of the car. If the driver side styrofoam is similar between 2.0 and 3.2 and the subwoofer goes there...then I'd be golden w/ that box. Do you guys have any 3.2 ppl by you to test? I'm assuming no.


Yeah Tcardio has a 3.2. Next time I see him I'll try swapping my foam.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> Yeah Tcardio has a 3.2. Next time I see him I'll try swapping my foam.


:thumbup: Cool.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Washed it yesterday before this weekends rains. :sly:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

installed my bsh throttle pipe and found a enough oil post intercooler to worry me. looks like im going to get a VTA can ASAP


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Carried out my weekly Saturday morning cleaning regime to keep it how it should be.

Just as I moved onto the wheels it began raining, but only slight misty type rain. So I moved the car back under the carport, dried it all over again, and clayed the windows to get them back to being silky smooth for me to clean.

After two hours of cleaning, I put down the tools, made a coffee and had lunch. Then took it out for a drive


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Hmm let's see...since the last update, I have the door speakers in and the door trim back on. I ran all the wiring and have all the dash panel/glovebox/footwell trim back on. Now I just need to mount and hook up the amp, then finish the sub box, and hopefully everything will be done :thumbup:


Was up til 3AM getting the amp mounted like I wanted, terminating all the connections (minus the sub), hooking the battery back up, and testing out the system. Got the new front comps playing and they sound awesome so far! 

Now, all I have to do is finish the sub enclosure, install it, and hook it up. It's been a long process, but I think I'm on the home stretch now!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

didnt do anything to my car today.


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

SilverSquirrel said:


> didnt do anything to my car today.


^ tut tut....shame on you


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> ^ tut tut....shame on you


no. 

a day not fixing my car is a good day.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> ...clayed the windows to get them back to being silky smooth for me to clean.


never thought about doing that..good idea! i've just done the body.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

i bought an oettingier front grille from the4ringer and it came in cracked...luckily i paid for shippers insurance so they refunded me the money :beer: now time to see if i can fix it and put it on


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Quite a lot this week. I installed me sound system: Hybrid Audio Clarus 6 1/2 Front Components, Sony 6 1/2 Coaxials in the rear, custom MDF baffles i made myself and sealed them up with spray on bedliner, Older single din Pioneer HU (i need a new cage to install my Avic-x920BT but i wanted some tunes so i put in an old stereo i had)

I also Debadged her, washed her, waxed her by hand (my arms are killing me) and painted my grill surround and front emblem black.

Also i took some HDR pics of her with my other baby: 08 CBR1000rr, but i took those before i debadged and dechromed her so i will need to take some more pics soon.

Here is one of the pics:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BritBulldog said:


> Quite a lot this week. I installed me sound system: Hybrid Audio Clarus 6 1/2 Front Components, Sony 6 1/2 Coaxials in the rear, custom MDF baffles i made myself and sealed them up with spray on bedliner, Older single din Pioneer HU (i need a new cage to install my Avic-x920BT but i wanted some tunes so i put in an old stereo i had)
> 
> I also Debadged her, washed her, waxed her by hand (my arms are killing me) and painted my grill surround and front emblem black.
> 
> ...


Noice! Are you just powering the Clarus comps off the HU? Those are supposed to be some bad ass speakers, even though they are kind of pricey, they supposedly sound like speakers that cost twice as much.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Noice! Are you just powering the Clarus comps off the HU? Those are supposed to be some bad ass speakers, even though they are kind of pricey, they supposedly sound like speakers that cost twice as much.


Yeah man...i am saving for an amp, cant decide if i want an audison amp or a jl hd..

But they sound AMAZING

the clarus series is the best bang for buck and i got the 6 1/2 component set for about $400 about a year ago (i had em in my previous vehicle) which was a great deal... but i think they retail for about $500-600, which if you do some research on GOOD components, isnt too bad. 


The def sound like they should cost twice as much though, especially with a good amp and tune. They will go with me to whatever car i have for sure.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBulldog said:


> Yeah man...i am saving for an amp, cant decide if i want an audison amp or a jl hd..
> 
> But they sound AMAZING
> 
> ...


Maybe during the summer and we could meet up at a meet. I want to hear how they sound compared to my mlk's


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Cam follower check/replacement. Could have left it in for another 5k but it lasted 20k and didn't want to press my luck.

A3 is severely jealous... 
Installed superspint x pipe and race cans on the m coupe...sounds like an old Ferarri. Must record some footage as it sound amazing.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> Maybe during the summer and we could meet up at a meet. I want to hear how they sound compared to my mlk's


Hells Yeah!!!

A TX meet...that would be awesome...show those east and west coasters how we do it down here!


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

eddiefury said:


> never thought about doing that..good idea! i've just done the body.


I should've done it a while back, as you could 'feel' the cloth drag across the windows when cleaning them.

As long as the window and the clay is well lubricated, it's a real easy job to do; took me about 10 minutes to do the whole lot ?

Just don't apply any pressure; let the clay do the work; and DON'T pick it up off the floor and use it again, if you drop it !


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sabba said:


> Must record some footage as it sound amazing.


get on it!


----------



## Abraxxas23 (Nov 10, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> I should've done it a while back, as you could 'feel' the cloth drag across the windows when cleaning them.
> 
> As long as the window and the clay is well lubricated, it's a real easy job to do; took me about 10 minutes to do the whole lot ?
> 
> Just don't apply any pressure; let the clay do the work; and DON'T pick it up off the floor and use it again, if you drop it !


Too bad a clay bar won't take out cracks... Windshield repair when the weather clears up enough.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BritBulldog said:


> Hells Yeah!!!
> 
> A TX meet...that would be awesome...show those east and west coasters how we do it down here!


Word! I vote we have a TX meet in Austin one weekend. It's a decent central location, the scenery is nice, and there's a lot to do and good places to eat. Oh, and 6th street


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

cleaned and detailed my engine bay. rest of the car hasnt seen soap in 4 weeks, but my engine is spotless. :laugh:


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Word! I vote we have a TX meet in Austin one weekend. It's a decent central location, the scenery is nice, and there's a lot to do and good places to eat. Oh, and 6th street


I double that vote! I love Austin.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Krieger said:


> cleaned and detailed my engine bay. rest of the car hasnt seen soap in 4 weeks, but my engine is spotless. :laugh:


Noice... how do you detail your engine? What product do you use....I've tried that engine brite stuff and its decent.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBulldog said:


> I double that vote! I love Austin.


fine with me!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

BritBulldog said:


> Noice... how do you detail your engine? What product do you use....I've tried that engine brite stuff and its decent.


depends on how much work I feel like putting into it and how dirty she is.

if its really bad, Ill hit her with some plain ol' engine degreaser from the store first to help break it all up really quick, then I can hit it again with either soaps, degreasers, whatever I feel it needs.

today wasnt so bad. I went out, started the car, let her warm up a bit, shut her off, pulled out my meg's super degreaser, mixed it up into two bottles, one super concentrated, the other very diluted for the second wash. I grabbed my paint brush sets and rags and went out and went to town on her.

after every wash, i blow it off with my shop vac, then let her idle till warmed up, then drive her till she is dry. I used to pull the coils and stuff to make sure there was no water, but there never is. this engine is SUPER watertight.

after she is cleaned and dried, I usually hit her with meg's water based hyper dressing, mixed to either 2:1 for super gloss, or 3:1 for a more natural look.

I didnt get pics of today's results, but I have pics of my last quicky. 



















these were taken after the first application of the HD, so they got hit again to even everything up and do touch ups.

its always great having a clean engine on these cars... always under the hood for one thing or another it seems. lmao


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Krieger said:


> depends on how much work I feel like putting into it and how dirty she is.
> 
> if its really bad, Ill hit her with some plain ol' engine degreaser from the store first to help break it all up really quick, then I can hit it again with either soaps, degreasers, whatever I feel it needs.
> 
> ...



Damn, that looks CLEAN!!!

And i assume u mean Meguiars by "Meg's" right!?


I need to clean my engine...i spent like 2 hours washing and an hour waxing my whole car...but i didnt touch the engine. im always afraid ima **** something up by getting water and stuff on it


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

nah, unless your using LOTS of water or high pressure, your golden.

I wouldnt advise just starting her right up after soaking her down though. try to flow dry her or leave the hood open and let it bake in the sun some.

I cranked her up right after she got washed, but that was for an emergency reason: my friend's car caught on fire up the road and he had his kids and their stuff in his SUV so i went to help.

no CEL, no stalling, nothing. probably was more luck than anything, but it just goes to show you that its not the end of the world if your engine gets wet.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Krieger said:


> nah, unless your using LOTS of water or high pressure, your golden.
> 
> I wouldnt advise just starting her right up after soaking her down though. try to flow dry her or leave the hood open and let it bake in the sun some.
> 
> ...



Mmkay. I will have to tackle this either next weekend or the weekend after


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sub box is finished up for the most part. Just gotta get some carpet to cover the front of it that matches the trunk :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

washed my car then applied a small amount of autoglym HD wax via hand on a couple of spots that i missed the last go around. i noticed that i washed and waxed my car three months ago and the autoglym is still on there real good. i highly recommend the wax.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm about to throw on my forge atmospheric spacer tonight or tomorrow...before I do it. Is the DV located under the car (no belly pan so no head ache ) or is it a job I can do from up top...I need to get my buddies ramps if I need to go under so it'd be nice to know before I start out!!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah you will need a ramp or a jack. The DV is pretty easy to get to. There is one bolt on the top mounting point of the DV that will give you trouble, but for the most part it will be an easy install for you.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Yah you will need a ramp or a jack. The DV is pretty easy to get to. There is one bolt on the top mounting point of the DV that will give you trouble, but for the most part it will be an easy install for you.


Any pics/threads? I did a good search and couldn't find anything except relocate threads...and I want to leave it where it was designed to be.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

this could help. its shows how to install a forge dv, not the spacer, but its similar, but all you need to do is put the spacer on and longer bolts.

http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2007/09/forge-diverter-valve.html


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

guiltyblade said:


> this could help. its shows how to install a forge dv, not the spacer, but its similar, but all you need to do is put the spacer on and longer bolts.
> 
> http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2007/09/forge-diverter-valve.html


:thumbup: thanks, found that and another one that gives me a good idea. Will get up some pics/video for sound.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> installed my bsh throttle pipe


to review this after a couple of days of driving with it on. i dont know if its me or what but my car feels a good bit more potent in the upper rpms, and the engine/dv is slightly more noticeable. overall i would suggest this mod to anyone with a bit of extra cash. i got my pipe used for 70 shipped so it was a good value mod for me. 

next up is a s3 style dv reroute and installing my coils, then dp then stage 2 baby.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

got my APR HPFP installed today down at EuroCode. Greg also did my coding for the LED tails that Brungold and I installed yesterday. and last...also VAG'd the seatbelt beep delete.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

today i bought the stuff to fix my oettingier front grille 
i cant wait to put it on


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

got my Hankook $60 rebate from months back... :thumbup:
gotta love a check in the mail!


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

I washed the f'er again this morning, after the guys at the service centre got their paws on it Yesterday....

....and then it rained !

Took it for a nice long drive to the Mall and watched the beads of water run off the waxed hood - sweet. Pulled up at an 'end of row' parking space, got the QD spray out of the boot, and cleaned it again with a MF towel  ...


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> I washed the f'er again this morning, after the guys at the service centre got their paws on it Yesterday....
> 
> ....and then it rained !
> 
> Took it for a nice long drive to the Mall and watched the beads of water run off the waxed hood - sweet. Pulled up at an 'end of row' parking space, got the QD spray out of the boot, and cleaned it again with a MF towel  ...



Looks good!

My car has quite a bit of pollen on it but when i run my finger on it it still feels smooth from the wax i did a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

BritBulldog said:


> Looks good!
> 
> My car has quite a bit of pollen on it but when i run my finger on it it still feels smooth from the wax i did a couple of weeks ago


Thanks bud :thumbup:

For those extra 45 minutes added onto the cleaning routine, it's definitely worth waxing a car every 3-4 weeks, imo. Very satisfying when you see the water just bead up and run off - it's like watching the car clean itself :laugh:


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello again! I'm the Spanish guy that posted the leather console extenders few days ago. No is time to show you my last interior update: front door armrests installed on friday

1. Before they were fitted:










2. Finally installed:




























Hope you like it! 
g.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^ I like it! But I wish the stitching was the same on the seats to tie it all together some more.


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

t_white said:


> ^^ I like it! But I wish the stitching was the same on the seats to tie it all together some more.


You're right! but white stitching for seats wasn't an option when I bought the car. At least, I have it in the s-tronic knob boot and handbrake:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

t_white said:


> ^^ I like it! But I wish the stitching was the same on the seats to tie it all together some more.


time to get some white shoe polish to go over the stitching area.


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

LWNY said:


> time to get some white shoe polish to go over the stitching area.


Have you tried this? or are you just kidding?


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

got my votex sides. paint & install this coming weekend.


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Did this on the weekend.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

galanot said:


> Have you tried this? or are you just kidding?


Somebody should try it. since the cloth string will absorb the color much faster than the pleather, as long as you wipe it off right away, you should not end up with white pleather seats.


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

LWNY said:


> Somebody should try it. since the cloth string will absorb the color much faster than the pleather, as long as you wipe it off right away, you should not end up with white pleather seats.


I would be your guinea pig... but not with my seats! lol


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

galanot said:


> I would be your guinea pig... but not with my seats! lol


Go do it in area that are not visible. I was intially going to mention white marker, but markers are much more permanent and show polish is not.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Go do it in area that are not visible. I was intially going to mention white marker, but markers are much more permanent and show polish is not.


Be careful about wearing black pants in your car if you do go with the shoe polish :laugh:


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

I've actually used a furniture wax/polish for my seats - I can't remember the name off it of the top of my head, but it's real guey and you need to wear rubber gloves when applying it.

As long as you apply, leave for about 30 minutes, and THEN buff off until the towel you are using is remaining it's initial color, your pants should be okay :laugh:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

trying to install my dp. got everything but the four nuts on the turbo to go. fml


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> trying to install my dp. got everything but the four nuts on the turbo to go. fml


freaking terjee broke one of the studs off my turbo studs.

I been running 3 studs for 2 years now..



use pb blaster to get it loosened up. and maybe warm it up a bit


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> freaking terjee broke one of the studs off my turbo studs.
> 
> I been running 3 studs for 2 years now..
> 
> ...


ive used a small ton of pb blaster and these two bastards are not moving. any more advice?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> ive used a small ton of pb blaster and these two bastards are not moving. any more advice?


break free? 

u can buy at big5


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> freaking terjee broke one of the studs off my turbo studs.
> 
> I been running 3 studs for 2 years now..
> 
> ...


I agree, get a torch or some thing to heat them up. Heat makes a world of difference when trying to get stuff apart. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

hardwired my Passport 9500ix...finally! BUT, didn't get a "mini" add-a-circuit kit like i thought i was getting from Amazon, but for now i'm fused into my lumbar motor fuse (#36 -- 10 amps). just gotta make sure i always unplug my radar...which is fine b/c i always do..(don't want it seen/stolen). or i guess as long as it's "turned off", i should be fine short term.

beer time! :beer:


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> I've actually used a furniture wax/polish for my seats - I can't remember the name off it of the top of my head, but it's real guey and you need to wear rubber gloves when applying it.
> 
> As long as you apply, leave for about 30 minutes, and THEN buff off until the towel you are using is remaining it's initial color, your pants should be okay :laugh:


Edit above : this is the stuff I used for my seats....

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Recolouring_Balm.htm

Here's a quick 'Before and After' pic on a repair I done to my car seats....



















Admittedly, it's not COMPLETELY gone, but less visible to others I think 

BUT, this is why you need to buff it off COMPLETELY....


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

i think i want to sell the a3 i hope there is someone out there who wants a fully modded custom tuned one off car as i do not want to part it out.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sabba said:


> i think i want to sell the a3 i hope there is someone out there who wants a fully modded custom tuned one off car as i do not want to part it out.


noooooo!!!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

spread the word. 25k obo and i sell everything all stock parts and 3 sets of wheels...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sabba said:


> spread the word. 25k obo and i sell everything all stock parts and 3 sets of wheels...


trade ya for your brakes?


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Today I fueled up. $57.00

:what:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

KnockKnock said:


> Today I fueled up. $57.00
> 
> :what:


yeah, WTF happened?? not cool! :thumbdown:

BTW, you going to this??
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...bank-Euro-Meets!!!-lt-lt-lt-lt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

For the near future.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Not tonight - plans with the gal. One of these weeks though, it's only 5 miles from home!




> BTW, you going to this??
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthr...gt-gt-gt-gt-gt


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Erm....it's Saturday. What else do I do on a Saturday morning ?......one A3 cleaned :


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

went 140mph


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

removed the busted RSB and installed my stock one. took only an hour. also, selling my bsh one for a hotchkis one. im excited.


----------



## athree (Mar 15, 2010)

installed blue tint blindspot mirror replacements


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

installed my blackout grille with plate filler and a hide-away plate thing... :thumbup: thanks Laura!!

pics tmrw..too dark now.

EDIT: pics are here: 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ing-Thread&p=70358964&viewfull=1#post70358964


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

washed the a3 myself for the first time since i got my car...in november


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

i fixed my center console latch...it finally closes! and also my visor latch...my visor finally clips onto something


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

had her washed! :thumbup:


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Presns3 said:


>


why no tyres!?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Equips? Nice I wanted equips pretty badly for a while.

Working on getting an APR DP downturn potion mated to my milltek. Haven't had a chance to look underneath to see what I need to do. Getting those pseudo carbon ebay mirror caps tomorrow.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Installed paint matched side markers 
Installed black mirror caps from the UK = same = easy install 
Put lug covers on; all 20 of them because the dealer stole them at some point in time 

Tried to install Golf sunglass holder = big fail/ no fit. Review to come


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Plastidipped grill, and fog covers. 

installed LED tail lights.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

installed New South specrtum boost gauge. boostin 20 psi when i step on it


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

paid her off...she's all mine!! 

then gave her a bath.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Installed a Precision Intercooler.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> paid her off...she's all mine!!
> 
> then gave her a bath.


 :thumbup::beer: 

I did a personal high speed test... 
hit 125 before I ran out of service road 
possible vid if people actually want to see it


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> I did a personal high speed test...
> hit 125 before I ran out of service road
> possible vid if people actually want to see it


 post it up! opcorn:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

got her inspected, and priced out. 

looking to sell this car and get out from under her. all the repair bills are close to what I spend in a year on payments... :screwy:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

A3Performance said:


> post it up! opcorn:


 Since I always say something like "pics or it never happened" 

...


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

^^^stage 1 ?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

stage 2? rolling start to 60mph in 5sec?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

boostina3 said:


> ^^^stage 1 ?





LWNY said:


> stage 2? rolling start to 60mph in 5sec?



do you guys really think my car was that fast?

it's BONE STOCK. only cosmetic mods so far

and i didn't mean to do a sort of rolling start...it was just that I was on the shoulder on a *slight* uphill and had to turn in


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Krieger said:


> got her inspected, and priced out.
> 
> looking to sell this car and get out from under her. all the repair bills are close to what I spend in a year on payments... :screwy:


What was the quote for? How many miles are you up to?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I put the ebay tuning supplier pseudo carbon mirror caps on. Good fit and actually look really good!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

guiltyblade said:


> I put the ebay tuning supplier pseudo carbon mirror caps on. Good fit and actually look really good!


how much were those?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> do you guys really think my car was that fast?
> 
> it's BONE STOCK. only cosmetic mods so far
> 
> and i didn't mean to do a sort of rolling start...it was just that I was on the shoulder on a *slight* uphill and had to turn in


The car indicates it went to 100 in around 13sec (rolling start) and 21sec to 120mph. C&D go the car to that speed on a drag strip in 17 and 27 sec.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> The car indicates it went to 100 in around 13sec (rolling start) and 21sec to 120mph. C&D go the car to that speed on a drag strip in 17 and 27 sec.


I mean I pretty much did a standing start, I just couldn't floor it all the way because I started on the shoulder and had to turn in


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i hit 130 on the way to vegas... on effed up tires too...


today i washed, clay barred, waxed, polished the exhaust tips, rain-x'd the windows, applied 2 new stickers, and fixed a body piece that didnt fit right... feels good mann


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Presns3 said:


> i hit 130 on the way to vegas... on effed up tires too...


but you're not stock Mr. Euro S line Springs


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> What was the quote for? How many miles are you up to?


to sell her. trading her in for something. Just started the parting out. if anyone wants something, i take cash and trade for stock parts. I want this POS car gone.

even the local dealers that aren't affiliated with VAG know about our Engine's issues. :banghead:

9k for the trade in... and thats in excellent condition, with 87,500 miles, with literally 80+% being made up of my 3+ hours a day on the highway.

This is the first car I have ever owned that had so many failures, so wide spread, and at such low miles. kinda boggles the mind to think that my 04' SI with a Frankenstein and boosted motor never had a single repair done to her. nothing but oil changes and plugs. raced her, beat the **** out of her, and she was much faster than this car.

must say, I will miss the instant torque tho... but not for long. Looking at a Hyundai Genesis 3.8, or 2.0t R spec, mustang GT and plenty of other cars. im like a kid in a candy store right now.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

lmk if what you have to part out!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Krieger said:


> must say, I will miss the instant torque tho... but not for long. Looking at a Hyundai Genesis 3.8, or 2.0t R spec, mustang GT and plenty of other cars. im like a kid in a candy store right now.


expensive candy store...watch out


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> lmk if what you have to part out!


EVERYTHING. just need stock parts.

Thinking im going to hold onto the WM kit until the bitter end though. its just way too much ****ing fun. lmao.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Chipped


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

*got her *

I got her 

My dad just bought me an 06 a3 2.0t, oh so very stoked, essentially the car that I get to keep until I'm buying my own when I get out of school. Planning on painting the wheels black, replacing the chrome grille surround with a matte black one, and eventually doing a stage 1 chip.
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

jowsley0923 said:


> how much were those?


about 130 or 140 or something


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Timing belt, water pump, etc. Lightweight pulley too, bought the kit from ECS. Took me 8.5 hours :banghead:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Krieger said:


> EVERYTHING. just need stock parts.
> 
> Thinking im going to hold onto the WM kit until the bitter end though. its just way too much ****ing fun. lmao.


----------



## callmecue (May 18, 2007)

cldub said:


> Timing belt, water pump, etc. Lightweight pulley too, bought the kit from ECS. Took me 8.5 hours :banghead:


I need to do the same to mine. Are there any lessons you can pass on?? Things to watch out/prepare for?? Things to help speed things up a bit?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

callmecue said:


> I need to do the same to mine. Are there any lessons you can pass on?? Things to watch out/prepare for?? Things to help speed things up a bit?


Well, when I did it we didn't take off the front bumper, it wasn't really necessary. I think the hardest part was getting the metal bracket thingy off that attaches to the passenger side engine mount. It's a very tight squeeze for it to fit through to be able to get out. I would highly suggest grabbing a buddy for this job. 

Umm let's see what else. Be prepared for your cars water to break when you take out the water pump. Everything else is a pretty straight forward removal. I would also suggest loosening your dogbone mount, and using a floorjack to support the engine. Being able to lift it and lower it can help getting out specific nuts/bolts

It was my first time doing it so I'm trying my best here to give you solid advice, so I apologize if any of it doesn't seem to make sense :banghead:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

washed and detailed with my new products.

autoglym custom wheel cleaner
optimum car wash
1z spray wax
sonax interior cleaner 
1z cockpit

i was surprised with how much CWC it took to clean the wheels but for 9 bucks for 500ml im not too worried. going to dilute 1:1 like instructions say for the next washes


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

meg's super degreaser does an awesome job too, and you can dilute the hell out it and still get great results.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

TechnikSLR said:


> washed and detailed with my new products.
> 
> autoglym custom wheel cleaner
> optimum car wash
> ...


Can't go wrong with any Optimum product. 1Z is also fantastic. have to say though I haven't used Sonax yet. 

What have I done for my A3? Nothing. I'm not putting a dime into this car other than gas and upkeep. Seriously. I'm just putting up with it waiting for some light to go off, some part to snap. I drove our E46 the other day and while its only a 2.5L and not as snappy as the A3 DSG, its just has a heft and balance (particularly the rwd putting the power down much earlier and actually feeling what the tires are doing). If I could put the DSG into my E46, the BT and stereo, I'd sell the A3 in a heart-beat.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Bezor said:


> Can't go wrong with any Optimum product. 1Z is also fantastic. have to say though I haven't used Sonax yet.


i only got the sonax interior and upholstery cleaner. sprayed a tiny bit on a microfiber and literally wiped away a bunch of dirt marks on my a and b pillars fabric. worked amazing!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

TechnikSLR said:


> i only got the sonax interior and upholstery cleaner. sprayed a tiny bit on a microfiber and literally wiped away a bunch of dirt marks on my a and b pillars fabric. worked amazing!


Really? I've been wondering what to use to clean the door posts with. 

Thank you for the suggestion on Sonax for that.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

jakjak9210 said:


> I got her
> 
> My dad just bought me an 06 a3 2.0t, oh so very stoked, essentially the car that I get to keep until I'm buying my own when I get out of school. Planning on painting the wheels black, replacing the chrome grille surround with a matte black one, and eventually doing a stage 1 chip.
> :laugh::laugh:


suspension mod would be my first thing...jus' saying...
AND check your cam follower ASAP!!!


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

installed new b&g's.



















still need to raise them back up just a bit, and desperately need spacers in the front. so far, the ride quality is excellent though, couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Nothing, spent all morning rebuilding the rear power window regulator on the girlfriend's VW convertible beetle.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Before









After









yes...I know the wheels are bent. My brother's cheap LM reps while I wait for my votex wheels to get tire'd up (and while he uses my stock sport package wheels)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Rotated and washed wheels. Also washed fender liners and brakes.


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

Installed my carbon fiber hood and got my eurodyne stage 2 reflash!!!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

yannick3133 said:


> Installed my carbon fiber hood....


pics...please. :beer:


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

How do you post pics lol Ive never done it, let me know how and ill post a few!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Tinted my windows. Now I can finally pick my nose without people looking at me funny


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Traded it in for a TT with the wrong engine.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

yannick3133 said:


> How do you post pics lol Ive never done it, let me know how and ill post a few!


http://imageshack.us/

media upload > copy and paste forum link > ta daaa!!!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

terje_77 said:


> Traded it in for a TT with the wrong engine.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

It's still a TT. In sum, a more relevant car.


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont have great picture skills lol


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

yannick3133 said:


> I dont have great picture skills lol
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


that is a tiny picture


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

how do you make it bigger lol


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

yannick3133 said:


> how do you make it bigger lol


that's what she asked!

but you have to upload a bigger picture...it seems you uploaded a thumbnail sized photo
or maybe i'm just not clicking through the right places


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

lol that was a good one.
Ill try to figure it out


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

terje_77 said:


> Traded it in for a TT with the wrong engine.


Doh! :banghead:

Dude, need to GTG @ some point.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Lot's going on:

- Northwest Auto Salon is doing an enthusiast detail w/ paint correction and full undercarriage detail today!
- Next week, getting the Votex sides installed and custom R32 rear bumper mod.
- End of Month, getting HPA KW Coilovers installed
- After that, I'm done until I can afford and justify an HPA Turbo which will likely be never...
:beer:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I installed new windshield wiper blades- picked up +6 hp easily 
(I got 5 1/2 years out of the original blades- not bad! At least Audi got something right on this car...)


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Doh! :banghead:
> 
> Dude, need to GTG @ some point.


I've heard somebody is due to buy dinner


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Something blew up on my exhaust. I have APR RSC exhaust, and I'm APR Stage II+. Got on it pretty hard last night, and shifting from 1st to 2nd I noticed a pop and automatically my car sounded straight piped. Still holds boost just fine. I'm gettin it up on a lift today to see what happened


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Something blew up on my exhaust. I have APR RSC exhaust, and I'm APR Stage II+. Got on it pretty hard last night, and shifting from 1st to 2nd I noticed a pop and automatically my car sounded straight piped. Still holds boost just fine. I'm gettin it up on a lift today to see what happened


Well I've never had an APR pipe on my cars but my Jetta used to blow through cat's on the reg when I had it...I'm talking at least once a year when I was tuned up with a Neuspeed pipe. That could be your situation. *Knock on wood*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TroySico said:


> Lot's going on:
> 
> - Northwest Auto Salon is doing an enthusiast detail w/ paint correction and full undercarriage detail today!
> - Next week, getting the Votex sides installed and custom R32 rear bumper mod.
> ...


I thought the thread was called "What did _*you*_ do to your A3?"


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I thought the thread was called "What did _*you*_ do to your A3?"


It's been modified to "what did your wallet do to your a3 today"

btw...I don't know I didn't notice your newest signature mod. very nice my friend.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just tryna keep it fresh, you know how imiz.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well I've never had an APR pipe on my cars but my Jetta used to blow through cat's on the reg when I had it...I'm talking at least once a year when I was tuned up with a Neuspeed pipe. That could be your situation. *Knock on wood*


Would a blown cat make it sound straight piped? I've noticed a considerable decrease in power too...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Disaster averted. One of the clamps came loose. Problem solved!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Would a blown cat make it sound straight piped? I've noticed a considerable decrease in power too...


Well I saw you fixed it but yes, it would sound straight piped because I used to blow car alarms when I started my car every morning on the way to class....and I lost about 12mpg for 3 weeks 

Glad it worked out though!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Not really what I did to the car, but more of what the car did WITH me. First speeding ticket in 8 years of driving. Damn thing wasn't even that epic for a first one, 65 in a 55 :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

cldub said:


> Not really what I did to the car, but more of what the car did WITH me. First speeding ticket in 8 years of driving. Damn thing wasn't even that epic for a first one, 65 in a 55 :thumbup:


That sucks- especially for only 10 over.
You ever get to the Wilmington area?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skotti said:


> That sucks- especially for only 10 over.
> You ever get to the Wilmington area?


Not as often as I'd like to. I have a few non-Euro buddies who go down there about every weekend


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Finally able to install LED tails and LED plate lights and LED interior lights and new DSG shifter knob.


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

flieger45 said:


> Finally able to install LED tails and LED plate lights and LED interior lights and new DSG shifter knob.


You just install the boot and handbrake with red stitching as well?


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> You just install the boot and handbrake with red stitching as well?


Oh yeah, new hand brake with red stitching and shift boot also.:laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I just ordered mine also. A little nervous to put on the new shift knob, so that mod is still pending.

Real nice RS3 look though


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I just ordered mine also. A little nervous to put on the new shift knob, so that mod is still pending.
> 
> Real nice RS3 look though


For being a relatively easy mod it is really intimidating! It took about 30 minutes, I think it was harder to get the damn hand brake off!


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

flieger45 said:


>


Where did you get the boot for the dsg? Loving the red stitching.


----------



## Buddha09 (May 9, 2004)

got my 3 inch eurojet turbo back system installed today....while setting up found that the package was missing a clampppppppppp

although it sounds awesome, i`m currently driving with no exhaust tips because of the one missing exhaust clamp...hopefully eurojet or pg performance can pull through and get it over to me asap :banghead:


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

jakjak9210 said:


> Where did you get the boot for the dsg? Loving the red stitching.


I got the shifter/boot/and hand brake from a ebay seller from Germany.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-S3-A3-8P...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cb6716881


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

brilliant, thats much cheaper than getting the parts separately from online OEM houses.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Removed roof /bike racks, washed and waxed the car. Delivering custom cake to Orange (Dave and Busters at 7p (coming from Simi) - we'll see if i can get better mileage than 27-28 mpg

e


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

flieger45 said:


>


Awesome! Might have to get that as well



Acheron said:


>


You have footwell lights?! Not fair! Why does the US-Spec not have it?
And if you did it yourself...DIY writeup please


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I finally got around to putting on my front bumper and grille and skid plate!


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> You have footwell lights?! Not fair! Why does the US-Spec not have it?
> And if you did it yourself...DIY writeup please


Part of the Executive Package available here in SA I'm afraid 

It also includes puddle lights, some extra red ambient lights and vanity mirror lights


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

here is a better picture...i think it may need some rings on it b/c there is too much mesh going on...what do yall think?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Decided to get a custom mod from a ford windstar. He did primo work rear-ending me doing about 60. Trying to decide if I want a S3 rear end or an Otti with quad exhaust.....


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

and yes, throw some rings on that Otti grille.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

got some more detailing supplies in. im excited! ill let you guys know how the 1z apc is


----------



## scoopthepoop (Apr 4, 2011)

*What did I do???*

I gave the car to my wife :'(

Actually, just a few things as we've only had the car a few weeks.

Replaced the factory 10 spoke wheels with the 5 spoke titanium wheels before delivery.

Replaced the factory radio with a Kenwood double DIN DVD/Nav player.

Cross threaded and stripped a bolt while buttoning everything back up after Nav install :banghead:

Bought extra mirror, cracked it open, butchered and soldered a keychain garage door opener into the cavity of the mirror and created a mini home link button so we could dump that ugly garage door opener.










Not sure what else my wife will allow me to do to "her" car, but I am always hopeful.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

i got brand new koni coilovers. got a smoking deal from a previous tuner shop owner with leftover inventory. not sure when they'll be installed since i'm waiting for new wheels as well. but, i'm stoked!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

got 30% tints all around


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> got 30% tints all around


nice
where'd you go and how much? been looking for a place to get tints...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

my wheel studs came in. i ordered 1x 70mm and 1x80mm to see which one i like more.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> nice
> where'd you go and how much? been looking for a place to get tints...


got it done at a car wash across from beiner audi. cost...well 326 WITH tax :/ mad money, BUT they did a GREAT job and i just wanted tints already i didnt want to wait any longer so it happens, i also got a stripe on the windshield, which isnt a stripe more of a curve, idk its growning on me, i know it looks ricey but i wanted it to actually protect from sun in my face rather then looking cool 

dropped it off at 9am, was ready by noon

and i will add, biener gets all their tints for customers done here (they have an outside guy come in and work on them)

here is a 2 pics of the car i JUST took:


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Ecs tuning piston type diverter valve, dice electronics iPod kit, bsh speed shop pcv/oil catch can.. Also re-aimed headlights..


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


>


Looks great!
Don't quite know if I'm willing to spend that much. I think my brother's friend knows a guy, and if we're gonna get a few cars done (my a3, brother's gli, brother's gf's passat) maybe we'll get a better rate

anywho
I changed out the mats, and finally debadged


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Me baby's in for 55,000 km maintenance today -- also getting the center armrest replaced because the one I have has been driving me nuts with the squeaking.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

got my engine bay cleaned! whoop!








do you see the neuspeed intake? it used to be red...i gotta learn how to clean it or i gotta replace it soon


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ is that the a4 engine cover?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

jakjak9210 said:


> ^^ is that the a4 engine cover?


no its the engine cover that came on the car. i have an 08.5 so its a different layout i think


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

yep, I know the 06 have the intake piping as part of the engine cover, that looks real clean (minus that filter of course :laugh


----------



## Guest#100 (Apr 28, 2011)

jowsley0923 said:


> here is a better picture...i think it may need some rings on it b/c there is too much mesh going on...what do yall think?


NEEDS THE DOPE LOGO! :laugh:

man lose that plate. i mean, i'm sure texas requires it but ****, rock in the front windshield or something. or zip tie it low on the front bumper in the middle or next to a fog light. anything but where it is now.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> Awesome! Might have to get that as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robina3 at audisportnet sells a footwell light harness with the diy. Takes 2 hours and easy peasy


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tcardio said:


> Robina3 at audisportnet sells a footwell light harness with the diy. Takes 2 hours and easy peasy


oooo, thanks for the heads up


----------



## ArTT Vandelay (Mar 31, 2003)

*Got a GIAC tune from IPB motorsport in Sacramento*

Great shop. Very happy with the results.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

scoopthepoop said:


> Bought extra mirror, cracked it open, butchered and soldered a keychain garage door opener into the cavity of the mirror and created a mini home link button so we could dump that ugly garage door opener.


Genius! :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Genius! :thumbup:


That is intersting but i like terje diy better


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

On coilvers now


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

put another coat of wax on my wheels...









Before









After









For teh lulz we put them on my brother's GLI









And another shot








(wiper blades up because I was cleaning it with alcohol...getting streaks)


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't post much, but I just added 19" RS4 Reps (crappy iphone pics)


















Don't let the ride height fool you. That is stock s-line suspension with a couple of stock wheels in the trunk. Here it is with nothing in the trunk on stock s-line suspension.










Other mods: APR fully loaded stage 1, and this:










Next for me is suspension work, been debating LED aftermarket headlights, APR stage 2, and BBK


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Replaced the LPFP, thrust sensor, and checked the cam follower. Follower was healthy and no more fuel cuts :thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

busted my shift pin while attempting S tronic knob install, got the car detailed, and did a photoshoot

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ing-Thread&p=71347945&viewfull=1#post71347945


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Fixed my LED tail coding.
Coded for:
No seat chime
Window up/ down with remote


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuel pump failed, when to change it and noticed my cam follower was non-existent, and my cam had serious damage to it. Not only do I not have the funds to fix it, but I'm currently in the processing of getting out of the Marines to move on with my life, and now don't have a car to get around and do the things I need to do. This couldn't have happened at a worse time


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> Fuel pump failed, when to change it and noticed my cam follower was non-existent, and my cam had serious damage to it. Not only do I not have the funds to fix it, but I'm currently in the processing of getting out of the Marines to move on with my life, and now don't have a car to get around and do the things I need to do. This couldn't have happened at a worse time


 Dealer will cover it if you are under 120k miles. Audi extended the warranty on the cam follower due to all the failures. 

page 8 and on in this thread has the info

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5127001-Cam-follower-quot-recall-quot/page8


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Dealer will cover it if you are under 120k miles. Audi extended the warranty on the cam follower due to all the failures.
> 
> page 8 and on in this thread has the info
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5127001-Cam-follower-quot-recall-quot/page8


Do you know if Audi will cover the cost of a high pressure fuel pump also? I didn't read that anywhere


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> Do you know if Audi will cover the cost of a high pressure fuel pump also? I didn't read that anywhere


No and it would be best to replace the hpfp with a stock one before taking it to dealer. Otherwise they might try to say the pump caused the failure. I am assuming you have an APR pump, you can send it back and they can repair it, pretty sure.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> No and it would be best to replace the hpfp with a stock one before taking it to dealer. Otherwise they might try to say the pump caused the failure. I am assuming you have an APR pump, you can send it back and they can repair it, pretty sure.


I'm assuming along with switching back to a stock fuel pump that I would also want to switch back to the stock program? I've talked with APR and they can warranty the fuel pump and possibly the labor to install one (no big deal, cause I can do that myself). Hopefully I get this all squared away


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

did this:









also found out that the lamin-x on my fogs burnt  sent them an e-mail see what they will do about that...

Edit: after a few emails back and fourth, they are sending me replacements! great costumer service:thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> also found out that the lamin-x on my fogs burnt  sent them an e-mail see what they will do about that...
> 
> Edit: after a few emails back and fourth, they are sending me replacements! great costumer service:thumbup:


how did they burn?!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what bulbs?!


also, installed my new 27mm hotchkis rsb. fits 100 billion times better than the BSH


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> what bulbs?!
> 
> 
> also, installed my new 27mm hotchkis rsb. fits 100 billion times better than the BSH


oem bulbs, haven't changed 'em since i picked up the car in july


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

cldub said:


> I'm assuming along with switching back to a stock fuel pump that I would also want to switch back to the stock program? I've talked with APR and they can warranty the fuel pump and possibly the labor to install one (no big deal, cause I can do that myself). Hopefully I get this all squared away


UBERa3 is speaking from experience bc i'm the living proof here  same story as you, dealer fixed it with everything stock on my part. Sent the apr pump to apr dunno what's up though


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder if any VW/Audi dealership can fix it? There's a VW dealer in town, with the nearest Audi being about a 2 hour drive. I need to get this ish fixed asap


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i TRIED to put in my new racing dash led plate lights, they wont seat though  any tips?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

spacing out my front wheels FINALLY. Will be fully flush soon.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Motor Mounts*

Yesterday, I installed some BSH motor and transmission mounts. I have only put a few miles on the car today, so I expect the mounts to break in a little perhaps. The transformation of my car has been immediate and radical.

I must say that I am really enjoying the new found connection I have with the car's powertrain. The refinement of my luxury hatch has been replaced by a sheer aggressive bite that, along with my PSS9 coils, make the car feel very planted and powerful.

This mod is probably not for everyone. My stg 1 tuned car feels like a track machine now - minus a couple hundred hp 

I'll keep the stockers around just in case -- not difficult at all to switch back.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> I wonder if any VW/Audi dealership can fix it? There's a VW dealer in town, with the nearest Audi being about a 2 hour drive. I need to get this ish fixed asap


Needs to be an Audi dealer since the dealership will be reimbursed by AoA. Also if the stock pump is installed just run it on the stock program, you will be fine.


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

Yesterday I installed my Votex side sills. Pain in the ass. I did it at my friends body shop. I used some hardcore adhesive. No I'm scared if I ever have to remove these I'm gonna need a hammer and a chisel. Overall the look is great but I'm so pissed I didn't shave off the bottem tab. I might rattle can the tabs flat black so they don't stand out. IMO they are nice but not a drastic change. Also put a dope Audi sticker on my window sideways. Jumped on the bandwagon. Lol.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Finally got around to installing the HPA SHS coils. Here is a crappy picture. All coils are at max lowering capacity.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

neu318 said:


> Finally got around to installing the HPA SHS coils. Here is a crappy picture. All coils are at max lowering capacity.


Wow... Rear drop is LOW! what do you think of the ride? You should post a review on my other post. 
Also, did you have issues with the auto leveling headlights??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

front coils in and done, max low + racing dash led plate lights. im one happy clam. its all on fb if anyone wants a gander


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

18" RS4 reps replaced with OEM RS6's:

Quick cell pic:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Wow... Rear drop is LOW! what do you think of the ride? You should post a review on my other post.
> Also, did you have issues with the auto leveling headlights???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had issues with the auto leveling headlights, they would point all the way down. I had the dealer ajust them though.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TroySico said:


> Wow... Rear drop is LOW! what do you think of the ride? You should post a review on my other post.
> Also, did you have issues with the auto leveling headlights???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the ride is great. So far no rubbing even with two adults in the back seat. I might raise the rears a little but not sure yet. Only issue with the auto leveling is the lights seem to be pointed too low. I'm going to have to research on how to adjust them with vagcom.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i had issues with the auto leveling headlights, they would point all the way down. I had the dealer ajust them though.


did they charge you?


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Acheron said:


> 18" RS4 reps replaced with OEM RS6's:
> 
> Quick cell pic:


Your ride looks almost exactly like my old A3.
Dolphin Grey, dark tints with OEM RS6 18's but I was lowered 35mm which made it look tough.
I even had the rood rails and Open-Sky too.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Installed red stitched S3 Ebrake


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

poli84 said:


> Your ride looks almost exactly like my old A3.
> Dolphin Grey, dark tints with OEM RS6 18's but I was lowered 35mm which made it look tough.
> I even had the rood rails and Open-Sky too.


Got any pics of it handy? I've been toying with the idea of lowering and 35mm was what I was looking at. Just a bit hesitant with the roads the way they are in my part of SA.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Took off ski rack, washed and waxed.

Next up to bat, new wheels and tires.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Installed MKII dead pedal


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

took adolf in for the 15,000 mile scheduled maintenance. found out i wore the original tires out already, ive been noticing that myself. the dealer told me to make sure to rotate them every 5000 miles if driving aggresively...  riding on bridgestone potenza re50a's, i just told them to replace them with the same tires. whatever. they gave me a loaner while they wait for the tires to arrive, a 2011 a4 2.0t fwd. i miss my quattro, i feel sorry for you guys with fwd, torque steer, no grip when i accelerate hard. i feel like im driving a beige camry. dont really like the interior either.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

and first scrape of many. sorry bumper.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

neu318 said:


> Only issue with the auto leveling is the lights seem to be pointed too low. I'm going to have to research on how to adjust them with vagcom.


Make sure the sensors are pointing the correct way and then run headlight adaptation with vag com. Manually adjusting the lights does nothing, the car just corrects them next time at start up. Running the adaptation will tell the computer that your current height and sensor position is the starting point and will re-aim the lights. I had the same problem until I did that.


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

LED licence plate bulbs installed:


----------



## bahiaeternal1.8t (Feb 28, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Installed MKII dead pedal



piks of your latest mods?


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

I blew my DV


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

a3del said:


> I blew my DV


Think mines on the way out too... Keeps throwing a code that seems like it might be that. Taking it to the dealer hopefully soon. :thumbdown:


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

inertpyro said:


> Think mines on the way out too... Keeps throwing a code that seems like it might be that. Taking it to the dealer hopefully soon. :thumbdown:


Well I was shifting into 4th and felt a drop in boost and then got a CEL. Pretty much knew right away it was the dv because it still drove fine, just didn't like boost. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Got my Yellow fog light covers installed


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

We had a dirty rain yesterday (dirty rain - lots of wind, dusts up car, then rain is not sufficient to wash the dust off). My car looks hideous and I have an Audi club event this weekend :banghead:

Yes, I have time to wash my car, but since my accident last year, washing my car makes my body ache like I just two hours of basketball and all over pain lasts for a couple days.

D'oh, this thread is for what I did to my car today, never mind!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Did my DSG fluid and filter. Pretty simple, once you do it the first time. 

Made the "tool" from a new new drain plug, 1/2" brass pex coupling, and a 12mm tap and die, and some 3/8" id pvc tubing and a funnel thingy.

drained out 4.5 L of black fluid. She took 5.2 L after adding 6 L and running off the overflow once warmed up. Used vcds to check fluid temp, and my non-contact ir thermometer was within 2 degrees, aimed at the dsg sump, as a cross check.

after making the tool, the biggest pita was removing the airbox to get to the filter.

OH, and changed the engine oil and filter too.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Got my A3 back from the dealer after the cam follower problem. Everything is back together with a shiny newly painted gloss black grill


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally got my rear wiper delete, came home from work and had to install it!!! Gives it a cleaner, sleeker look.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Pat_McGroin said:


>


looks awesome!

kind of wished that i lived somewhere I didn't need the rear-wiper


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Swapped Carbonio for Pflo with AEM Dryflow and am unimpressed. I was assuming by reading other posts that the turbo would be extremely audible. Unless I get on it hard, which I rarely do, I can barely hear any change in volume.

The install was a B*tch. I struggled getting the retaining spring back on the turbo inlet with the new coupler.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Finally got my rear wiper delete, came home from work and had to install it!!! Gives it a cleaner, sleeker look.


Makes me at least want to do the Gti rear wiper conversion since it's thinner. This looks amazing but Seattle rain won't permit this mod for me... :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

TroySico said:


> Makes me at least want to do the Gti rear wiper conversion since it's thinner. This looks amazing but Seattle rain won't permit this mod for me... :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


any rain at all makes me not want to do this!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> any rain at all makes me not want to do this!


rainx or something of the sort could help out a little if you're in an area where it does not rain frequently? idk i know i need mines


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Same here. With all the rain in Boston this is not a good idea.


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

installed the dension gateway 100. works good for what it is. Still wish it displayed on the main stereo though.
Then took the car off-roading for some camping.:banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Removed the check valve in the PCV breather tube, no more "putt putt putt" sound :thumbup: Also put on my new downpipe and will hopefully get re-flashed this coming weekend.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Lowered her a tad more before attending HellaFlush. (hoping for the wheels to be done soon)








Instagram pic from the iPhone.ic:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Lowered her a tad more before attending HellaFlush. (hoping for the wheels to be done soon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picking up a set of those in 19 this weekend.. so excited sexy ass wheels


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

tuck em sir!


----------



## ArTT Vandelay (Mar 31, 2003)

*Had the AWE exhaust installed*

I know, tpiwwp...

So far so good. Very unobtrusive. If I'm honest, I was hoping for louder than it is, but I'm used to my really obnoxious TT.

Fit and finish is AWEsome. Get it?

;-)


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Had my Magnaflow exhaust installed today, finally mated up to my Eurojet downpipe. Niiiiiiccccce. 

And also had my rotors machined and new Akebono pads installed, along with Tyrolsport bushings.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

YlwNewBug said:


> Had my Magnaflow exhaust installed today, finally mated up to my Eurojet downpipe. Niiiiiiccccce.
> 
> And also had my rotors machined and new Akebono pads installed, along with Tyrolsport bushings.


Need an exhaust vid/sound clip. Also, where did you pick up your Tyrolsport bushings? I need to do brakes soon and am thinking about doing those as well. Do they make a noticeable difference? :beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Sneak "Pre Wuste" Peek...LOL










crappy iphone pic


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> Sneak "Pre Wuste" Peek...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should really remove that net. it clutters up the trunk....















.....and sell it to me!


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

TBomb said:


> Need an exhaust vid/sound clip. Also, where did you pick up your Tyrolsport bushings? I need to do brakes soon and am thinking about doing those as well. Do they make a noticeable difference? :beer:


Ya, i'll try to get a sound clip. They are nearly impossible to find for the 2.0T.
But we just had our first kid on saturday so it may be a bit before i have a chance.  I'll try.

The bushings i got direct from Tyrolsport. About 100 bucks shipped.
But my mechanic said just as with ss lines, you won't feel any difference on a daily. But he did them anyway. I only drove home from his shop so far and was paying more attention to the exhaust. :laugh:


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

Slammed my a3 on koni coilovers spun all the way down. May be to low for NYC. I'm tucking major tire.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got these. They get put on Friday.


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

TroySico said:


> Makes me at least want to do the Gti rear wiper conversion since it's thinner. This looks amazing but Seattle rain won't permit this mod for me... :-(
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can they be swapped? Are there any pix floating around with the swap? I actually want the A3 wiper on my R. I think the A3's wiper looks classier


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

keithermadness said:


> Just got these. They get put on Friday.


damn nice. picking my up today. 19s


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

here is my..just need tires


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


isn't it kind of dangerous to jack up your car on an incline (albeit, yours is a very small incline)?


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> isn't it kind of dangerous to jack up your car on an incline (albeit, yours is a very small incline)?


Thats what the parking brake is for. I still wouldnt want to work under a car jacked up on an incline though, even with jack stands, but for swapping out a wheel I think your pretty safe. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea its safe

I can push car and it wont roll back. NO problem

done it for manny years.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> isn't it kind of dangerous to jack up your car on an incline (albeit, yours is a very small incline)?


Yeah it is, that's what killed The Macho Man. OHHHH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea its safe
> 
> I can push car and it wont roll back. NO problem
> 
> done it for manny years.


Isn't it dangerous to drive around on wheels with no tires? especially on an incline?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> here is my..just need tires


and real S3 brakes


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> here is my..just need tires


looks good TP!!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> here is my..just need tires


Can't wait to see this. :thumbup:


----------



## cllake (May 16, 2011)

Those rims look killer! What are they off of?

-Cody


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

nice tp

we have the same jack


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wheels came off a S4

man this jack kinda sucks. It flexes too much. Should have spent more on the bigger craftsman one


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

keithermadness said:


> Just got these. They get put on Friday.


Awesome Im also getting these but still debating on what offset to get. Are these 18 or 19 and what is the offset,thanks in advance. Im ASSuming +45 would be the safe offset but I had +33 in RS6 reps on my rabbit with an 8 inch wide wheel and they worked.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice wheels TP, finally 

Going in for my 25k service today :wave:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wheels came off a S4
> 
> man this jack kinda sucks. It flexes too much. Should have spent more on the bigger craftsman one


its the only one that fits under my car!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I gave my A3 an Italian tune up 
(which reset my CEL... :sly


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Got my stage 2 flash today. Very nice, and a noticeable gain over stage 1. It feels like the car pulls a lot harder after shifts instead of kind of bogging down.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

installed LED rings today... pics up when i have time to take legit night and day pics...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

x SMURF x said:


> installed LED rings today... pics up when i have time to take legit night and day pics...


Tempted to get these. What are your impressions of this mod?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought a ECS dog bone mount a few months ago. Finally installed it today. I have DSG so not much difference but it does shift a little smother and feels like I have more traction off the line. No added engine vibration as some reported.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mattA3 said:


> I bought a ECS dog bone mount a few months ago. Finally installed it today. I have DSG so not much difference but it does shift a little smother and feels like I have more traction off the line. No added engine vibration as some reported.


My ECS dog bone mount insert seems to have helped quite a bit with wheel hop, but I had new suspension installed at the same time so it might be a combination of the two.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

TBomb said:


> My ECS dog bone mount insert seems to have helped quite a bit with wheel hop, but I had new suspension installed at the same time so it might be a combination of the two.


Are you manual or DSG?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mattA3 said:


> Are you manual or DSG?


DSG. :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Bought 9x1Qz of 5w40 redline oil so I can have fresh engine oil before wuste


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> here is my..just need tires


Me Like!!! :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Tempted to get these. What are your impressions of this mod?


love it.:heart:

i think it looks awesome, very unique..i love the stares i get when i pass people


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

x SMURF x said:


> love it.:heart:
> 
> i think it looks awesome, very unique..i love the stares i get when i pass people


Pics and link to where you bought it please


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Installed piano black trim and S3 red stitched boot.

First: Don't piece together trim kits, because there are differences in the black. I have an ashtray from one and a gear surround from another and one black is more vibrant than the other.... I might buy new or get the ash tray delete.

Second: the boot was a SOB to get on and off. I broke one of the retaining tabs getting the old one off and the new OEM boot I purchased had a different retaining mechanism. It is suppose to push up around the retaining clips on the shifter and then twist to lock, but I couldn't get it to fit, so I had to take the boot apart and use the old retainer from the original boot. The boot is currently wedged in place, not sure how long it will hold, might have to blue it eventually.

Also, my DSG mechanism was black, not blue like the pictures in TPs S3 knob install thread. Not sure if it mattered.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Pics and link to where you bought it please


will be doing that tonight  since...well you can't see the LED's during the daylight :/
but i got it from boostina3 when he was parting out...also because of my lack of skill...had to wire it to my headlight, so it only goes on, when my headlights are on. wish i was more talented and could wire it to a relay switch to act as a daytime running light. but maybe in the future. pics up tonight:thumbup:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

one step closer to considering a complete part out of my car... :facepalm:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

sabba said:


> one step closer to considering a complete part out of my car... :facepalm:


details....


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> details....


where to begin its a long long list... sure im missing parts. I would love to sell it all at once including stock parts! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-your-ride&p=68039778&viewfull=1#post68039778


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sabba said:


> where to begin its a long long list... sure im missing parts. I would love to sell it all at once including stock parts!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-your-ride&p=68039778&viewfull=1#post68039778


i have some stock parts


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> i have some stock parts


as do i minus RSB, and exhaust parts


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sabba said:


> as do i minus RSB, and exhaust parts


i read to fast. i thought you wanted the stock stuff. nevermind. ill be up by you ASAP if you want to part out


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> i read to fast. i thought you wanted the stock stuff. nevermind. ill be up by you ASAP if you want to part out


ill keep you posted...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

sabba said:


> one step closer to considering a complete part out of my car... :facepalm:


shotty euro light switch?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> shotty euro light switch?


also: ive been putting it off so i just a ****ty ass phone picture







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> also: ive been putting it off so i just a ****ty ass phone picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda tempted to get one now...
but I'll be legit about it and put it on like my fogs (since I always drive with them on)

Also, did you drop your bumper to do this?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> kinda tempted to get one now...
> but I'll be legit about it and put it on like my fogs (since I always drive with them on)
> 
> Also, did you drop your bumper to do this?


nope, i decided that i didnt want to put in the effort to A, pull it off, and B try to pry it off..so i just cut it into pieces and got it off...destroyed the emblem in the process oh well. if you see a car with this on the Island (long island) in NY and its an A3 wave hello cuz its prolly me


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> nope, i decided that i didnt want to put in the effort to A, pull it off, and B try to pry it off..so i just cut it into pieces and got it off...destroyed the emblem in the process oh well. if you see a car with this on the Island (long island) in NY and its an A3 wave hello cuz its prolly me


haha, sure!
but I doubt I'll see you. I only met Ling because I was giving him some amber bulbs for his sidemarkers


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> haha, sure!
> but I doubt I'll see you. I only met Ling because I was giving him some amber bulbs for his sidemarkers


a NY/Tri-State area meet up NEEDS to happen!! why is the east coast soo weak with this, the Cali ppl do it aalll the tiime


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.hgtuning.com/en/urun_det...UID=10&s=&ss=Lighted Logo Black And White&p=$

audi LED rings can be found here


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> a NY/Tri-State area meet up NEEDS to happen!! why is the east coast soo weak with this, the Cali ppl do it aalll the tiime


 i am game


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> a NY/Tri-State area meet up NEEDS to happen!! why is the east coast soo weak with this, the Cali ppl do it aalll the tiime


 Our weather > your weather


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

So far..... 
Neuspeed RSB 
TT Aluminum pedals 
full LED interior lighting 
Euro blind spot mirrors 
Front plate delete (grrr California) 
Euro rear tail lights 
Window tinting all around 

Coming soon.... 
HPA DSG Stage 2 upgrade 
APR Carbonio intake 
Neuspeed FSB 

Couple pics 
Euro tails: 








Euro mirrors: 








Plate delete:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

FINALLY put an aux-in on my RNS-E


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

These!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

3 inch catless out stock dp back in. only 3 hours. i will not be doing it again.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> 3 inch catless out stock dp back in. only 3 hours. i will not be doing it again.


 Why back to stock?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

keithermadness said:


> These!


 18? they look like super high offset 50+?


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 18? they look like super high offset 50+?


 18", OS 54. It's stock, no sport suspension. Rides really nice, considering. The car sees a lot of unplowed snow, 8-9 months a year, so no lowering at the moment.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Installed ashtray delete (took longer than I would have like)

and

A4 engine cover


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Took out the resonator and installed Sylvania Silverstar bulbs into the headlight sockets.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

washed it


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

driving from houston to san antonio in my a3 today


----------



## t0fu (May 31, 2011)

debadged (except rings) only to find some outlines etched in the paint 
first wash/wax/detail


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

So far I've only done DICE iPOD integration and clear bra in front.

Thinking about going APR stage 1 but I have warranty out to 100k miles and I'm not sure if I want to do it or not.


----------



## EKss (Jun 3, 2011)

Installed a new DV and ordered a hpa core interlock mount.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

maverickar15 said:


> So far I've only done DICE iPOD integration and clear bra in front.
> 
> Thinking about going APR stage 1 but I have warranty out to 100k miles and I'm not sure if I want to do it or not.


get it with lock out and the dealer will never know it's installed


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

HPA stg 2 DSG flash was installed on Saturday!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Installed 2 vynl stickers.. GTI Speed Gobblin on the rear and, DOPE the front driver bottom corner


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

EKss said:


> Installed a new DV and ordered a hpa core interlock mount.


How are you liking the DV, any noticeable differences?


----------



## EKss (Jun 3, 2011)

Pat_McGroin said:


> How are you liking the DV, any noticeable differences?


Just got done driving it around town and it's a noticeable difference.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

EKss said:


> Just got done driving it around town and it's a noticeable difference.


Sick, do you have any other engine mods? What have you noticed that's different?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Reinstalled my Window Deflectors. Needed it due to our climate here:









And, new front shoes:

























Drives hella better.


----------



## EKss (Jun 3, 2011)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Sick, do you have any other engine mods? What have you noticed that's different?


Well it was running great but the CEL light came back (p0299). So I think it might be a pcv problem. I have no engine mods but there will be some after I get the suspension squared away.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> Reinstalled my Window Deflectors. Needed it due to our climate here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you like the deflectors? I'm thinking about getting them

and how did you drive with your tires that bald?!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

installed GTI pedals
and IPOD dock


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

-35% tint all around
-18" Ti Sport wheels
-replaced headunit with Kenwood KDC-X994


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> how do you like the deflectors? I'm thinking about getting them
> 
> and how did you drive with your tires that bald?!


The wind deflectors are pretty good but don't expect miracles. I usually noticed our car gobs alot of air window down but with this installed it kinda helped a little but I guess that's just down to the nature of our car's design anyway. Other than that, using it to lower the window slightly down just by the visors on hot days when parked. Pretty good too like who knows it'll rain later. That's about it I guess.

Well, talk about massive torque steer and wheelspin! All is well now.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Bought some 3M Reflective White Pinstripes. Cheap $7 buck mod. 


















The best shot I could do with my camera phone, lol. Hard to catch those reflective thingies. :laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

^^^ Im wondering, or perhaps, report to us how they hold up after ? miles from heat, elements and brake dust.just Seems like an idea, but i'm wondering how they would hold up...


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Drove from SLC to Jackson Wyo and back...averaged 31 mpg.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> ^^^ Im wondering, or perhaps, report to us how they hold up after ? miles from heat, elements and brake dust.just Seems like an idea, but i'm wondering how they would hold up...


That my friend, I'll let the whole world know about it. Then again, $7 is like for all 4 wheels. It's not hard to replace either if it decides to break down. :laugh:


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

I increased the horse power with stickies.


















One last one for good measure.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Looking massively CLEAN!!

I need ballerz statuz too.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

installing custom center caps today


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Absolutely nothing, car has been in the shop since Tuesday.  
Keep getting code P0299. 


However, my loaner car is an A3 TDI. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Installed some red suede on to my parcel shelf.


















Debating on doing the headliner and pilars...


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope you have something else red on your car, otherwise that color looks out of place.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Black Suede would've been a better choice unless, well... like ^ he said.


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

xnox202 said:


> Black Suede would've been a better choice unless, well... like ^ he said.


I plan on doing more. Black seemed to plain. I'm thinking headliner, pillars and my false trunk floor. I wanted a shade darker of red but it was a really heavy material and 3x more expensive. We will see, going to try and get it done before Saturday...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

inertpyro said:


> Installed some red suede on to my parcel shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, now I'm actually thinking of doing something like that
probably keep it black/dark grey
MAYBE beige to match the interior, esp if I tint


----------



## twisted turbo (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Did my false floor last night and got some pictures today.









Probably going to hold off on the headliner and pillars for a while.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Coming along nicely.

Now I hope you don't repaint your car to green now.


----------



## EKss (Jun 3, 2011)

Installed a HPA core interlock mount.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

replaced my neuspeed filter. turned from black to red lol


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

Niice..:thumbup:
finally someone else with red interior


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

xnox202 said:


> Coming along nicely.
> 
> Now I hope you don't repaint your car to green now.


LOL


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Took my Forge DV spacer off. No more pshhh


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

i washed the egg that was on my car just now. stupid 13 and 14 year old kids joy riding in their grandmas handicapped van. and these were the same kids that smashed my roomates and my friends windows last week. poor grandma got left with these two kids b/c their parents left them.

/rant


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

JOSER2K said:


> LOL


Thought it would be too familarly familiar eh? Lol


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeap haha


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

LED dome lights. Much softer light. It's cool


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eXcelon53 said:


> LED dome lights. Much softer light. It's cool


Which ones did you use?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

cldub said:


> Which ones did you use?


Just some ebay lights. I think the dome ones are festoon. And the other two were these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-Wh...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2564c8b771

Today I did E-Code European Philips DRLs, with some serious modification to the fog surrounds..


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

eXcelon53 said:


> Today I did E-Code European Philips DRLs, with some serious modification to the fog surrounds..



I told you they were bright (good alternative to HID fogs) :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Currently sitting at the dealer for my 55k servicing. I wish they would give out a loaner though =/


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Installed a Modshack VTDA intake and washed the car.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Installed a Modshack VTDA intake and washed the car.


Nice, one of my friends with an R32 has that intake and it is pretty sweet. Wish he made something like that for the 2.0T.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Scrapped, filled and sanded B Pillars. Then wrapped in 3M Scotchprint Matte black vinyl.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^thats odd, I was asked not that long ago if I had vinyl wrapped my pillars. I thought they all came matte...


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Pat_McGroin said:


> ^^^thats odd, I was asked not that long ago if I had vinyl wrapped my pillars. I thought they all came matte...


The matte black vinyl was the closest match I found to the OEM paint. Just slightly blacker and glossier then stock. Wasnt looking for a change. Just fixing the damn bubbles and cracking paint.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Going to do stuff to the A3 this week
Just picked up some stuff


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

jowsley0923 said:


> i washed the egg that was on my car just now. stupid 13 and 14 year old kids joy riding in their grandmas handicapped van. and these were the same kids that smashed my roomates and my friends windows last week. poor grandma got left with these two kids b/c their parents left them.
> 
> /rant


Somebody would come up missing, jus' saying..


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Kit looks good. How do you plan on mounting those rear bags? Usually they use those smaller tapered bags.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> Going to do stuff to the A3 this week
> Just picked up some stuff


awesome
so many a3's on air now...kind of making me want to go that way also

anyway...don't really have a lot of room in my trunk now...FINALLY put my amp and two 10'' subs in


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Replaced my broken fog light.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Installed a sweet flat-bottom steering wheel  Love the way the steering wheel feels. It's a little smaller diameter than stock, it seems. Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

went offroading
scratched the **** out of the bottom of chassis


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Somebody would come up missing, jus' saying..


after we called the cops on them, since they are the same kids that smashed about 6 windows last week, we caught them. they called the cops on my car saying i smashed their window in lol. too bad for grandma though she is probably going to have to pay for all 6 windshields


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Installed a sweet flat-bottom steering wheel  Love the way the steering wheel feels. It's a little smaller diameter than stock, it seems. Very nice :thumbup:


Where'd you get the airbag?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Where'd you get the airbag?


Came with it  I bought NY Avant's :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Came with it  I bought NY Avant's :beer:


Damn it! I bought his previous one...just w/o airbag. The search continues. I know I can get it easily from some places, just taking my time if I can get it cheaper.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Damn it! I bought his previous one...just w/o airbag. The search continues. I know I can get it easily from some places, just taking my time if I can get it cheaper.


Sorry bro  Not to rub salt in the wound, but what is the status on your car? I'm ready to see the beast awaken!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Sorry bro  Not to rub salt in the wound, but what is the status on your car? *I'm ready to see the beast awaken!*


Me too!!! Progress is occurring...I believe. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

vinyl wrapped centercap..
tp stickers being cut will be stickered on


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> vinyl wrapped centercap..


Hmmmm... looks familliar :thumbup:

post some pics with the stickers.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

spare cheap rim for now


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

What wheels are those? Looks good!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

lol finally recoded my tail along with the power down via remote feature and the belt chime


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Just did the DSG shifter mod…….

All I can say I ouch….not as easy as it seems.

Mine came with push pin inside for starters, so I had to disassembly the knob to push it out. I also broke a pin on the old knob…..

At the end all came out perfectly, only a minor scratch on the S-tronic cap, due to prying it in order to get the pin out. Other than that! It is flawless.

One tip to any who are on the fence of doing this mod…take you time on the bending of the pin…….I used a different method, instead of heat-twist-cool-heat-twist-cool…..i did heat-twist-heat-twist……..and twisted about 30 degrees more…and then started to cool it down with a damp cool cloth.

Its not hard…its just patience…

End Result..










Worth the hassle!


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^^^^that looks so sweet dude. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Nitronic (Dec 1, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> vinyl wrapped centercap..
> tp stickers being cut will be stickered on


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Pat_McGroin said:


> ^^^^^^that looks so sweet dude. Where did you get it from?


http://www.europrice.us/

140 USD + Shipping!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mkim said:


> spare cheap rim for now


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


LOL!
:laugh:


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

Presns3 said:


>


what wheels are these? look tight!

on another note.. been a lingering around for a while but never posted anything of the audi after my mk4 on here..

few pics; S3 clearly




















last weekend quick wash pic (from ****ty iphone);


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

fuzion said:


> what wheels are these? look tight!


miro stp3

sick s3!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Lots of S3's coming around here lately. Makes me  and  and  at the same time. F'ing AoA not bringing any of the cool cars here.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

1. ordered my vmr v708 18x8.5 et45 with hankook ventus v12 225/40/18
2. finally getting my votex sides painted/installed by a1 (i still need to give them the car so they can match the paint). wayne is very thorough. he uses the paint code as the base and then determines by eye what other colors might be in the paint.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Made custom decals. Not to anyone's cup of tea but


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Lowered it 










and did halogen to HID + LED conversion










Next is a good bath and wax.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Evo V said:


> Lowered it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of those front headlamps? Looks different than I thought on yours. Wondering why it has the A4's light cues.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

They are from A4. I used the housing of my halogen headlights and internals of the A4. I wanted to do LED's for a long time but didn't like the OEM A3's. At the same time I love how A4 looks like.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Evo V said:


> They are from A4. I used the housing of my halogen headlights and internals of the A4. I wanted to do LED's for a long time but didn't like the OEM A3's. At the same time I love how A4 looks like.


thats nuts!! I love that, more pics please!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Evo V said:


> They are from A4. I used the housing of my halogen headlights and internals of the A4. I wanted to do LED's for a long time but didn't like the OEM A3's. At the same time I love how A4 looks like.


thats very interesting, did they fit no problem?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

-^^ that is awesome- im sure it cost quite a bit- to have an A4 B8 led headlamps to cannibalize and transplant to an A3! nice nonetheless- can you show more pics please?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I actually found a4 headlights on e-bay for $50 bucs each with cosmetic damages but I didn't care for the housing and the tabs. The HID kit - ballasts, bulbs and LED ballasts I got for $360 from HID concepts - sooo total is $460 + 3 days of work.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Evo V said:


> I actually found a4 headlights on e-bay for $50 bucs each with cosmetic damages but I didn't care for the housing and the tabs. The HID kit - ballasts, bulbs and LED ballasts I got for $360 from HID concepts - sooo total is $460 + 3 days of work.


you found those components at the right place at the right time :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess so. I was not in a hurry and waited about a month to get them all together. I also did quite a research for the wiring and the coding. I will try to snap some more pics tonight.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

if anyone have extra set of A4 headlights i can try and retrofit to pre facelift..jkekek


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Probably can be done. The issues you may see is that on the facelift models the headlight is little longer on the bottom and little short on top so the inside angle of the headlight is different. A4 and A3 (facelift) have exactly the same angle. Inside all mounting points are different so you have to custom make it. To be honest if I knew beforehand how dificult it will be I would have never start this.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> if anyone have extra set of A4 headlights i can try and retrofit to pre facelift..jkekek


It is possible tp! dooooo eeeeeet!!! I would if i had the parts.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Evo V said:


> They are from A4. I used the housing of my halogen headlights and internals of the A4. I wanted to do LED's for a long time but didn't like the OEM A3's. At the same time I love how A4 looks like.


I'm envious! Well worth the work!


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Today.










Barely used Magnaflow is now for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are couple more pictures. Sorry for the crappy phone camera.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^^hahah thats so sick dude!!!!!:beer:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I couldn't hold in my love for my car anymore...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

^^^ :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> ^^^ :facepalm: :laugh:


I didn't quite get the mixture right yet...
it's supposed to look something like this


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> I didn't quite get the mixture right yet...
> it's supposed to look something like this


I think all you need to add to the mixture is a half naked woman getting soap suds all over herself.

Get back to us when you fix this. :thumbup:ic:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

inertpyro said:


> I think all you need to add to the mixture is a half naked woman getting soap suds all over herself.
> 
> Get back to us when you fix this. :thumbup:ic:


before this turns into LOL bump...

you mean like this?


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha close enough for me. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

Installed on Saturday...hugely impressed with it!


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

tiptronic said:


> ^^^ :facepalm: :laugh:


X2


:laugh:


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

NYCameron said:


> I couldn't hold in my love for my car anymore...


Snow foam lance?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

upgrading interior LED's from superbrightled.com to vleds.com
4/6 bulbs burnt out after a good 2 years. it was time to replace


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^let me know how they come out, I bought plate leds from them and started burning out one led at a time within a few months.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pat_McGroin said:


> ^^^let me know how they come out, I bought plate leds from them and started burning out one led at a time within a few months.


which website?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

VLEDS.COM, they were really sweet though, nice and bright.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

fuzion said:


> Snow foam lance?


correct, sir.

just didn't get the proportions correct...hence the lack of foam


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

get some snow foam!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just this...


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^^^^Haha that's sick!!!! 

Washed my ride, cleaned my wheels and are ready to ship!http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5351993-FEELER-OEM-RS4-Titanium-Edition-Reps-18x7.5!!(fs/ft)


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Just did a short video project with the friends. Hope you guys like it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvGwY4IfP_o


----------



## chirp (Mar 7, 2011)

*Color Matched Grille and repainted bumper*

Due to all the rock chips from the New Mexico roads, I was in dire need of some fresh paint on the front bumper. I also wanted to do something different with the grille. I realy was not feeling the chrome and didn't want to just bolt on some black trim. 
I opted to color match the grille and repaint the chrome pieces a silver that I doctored up to give it a metal look. 
Here's a few pics of the results.
































































http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/_chirp/8aa114d3.jpg


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

chirp said:


> Due to all the rock chips from the New Mexico roads, I was in dire need of some fresh paint on the front bumper. I also wanted to do something different with the grille. I realy was not feeling the chrome and didn't want to just bolt on some black trim.
> I opted to color match the grille and repaint the chrome pieces a silver that I doctored up to give it a metal look.


 
Very well done!!! I want to re-spray my bumper too- but looks like you know what you are doing!


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Just got it back from detail today. They got rid of all the major swirl marks. Paint is 90% to where I want it to be, but I didn't think they would be able to get it to 100% in one job. 










Installed CF wrap on number of pieces over the weekend. The main pieces I wanted to cover were the aluminum "mesh" pattern trim pieces on the doors and around the shifter. Shifter area came out near perfect, save for that tiny crease near top right corner. Door trim pieces look good too, except for the curved part at the back of the door. That angle is really tough to get smooth. This is also my first time working with this material, so I'm still learning. 





























I had some extra left over, so I also did some more pieces to see if I would like. I'm not crazy about the radio/button area. I kinda like it on the outside, but if I decide to keep it, I will need more material to do a proper wrap (only did surface that you can see when doors are closed, not around the sides). 




























Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

xnox202 said:


> Just did a short video project with the friends. Hope you guys like it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvGwY4IfP_o


 Very impressive!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> Just did a short video project with the friends. Hope you guys like it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvGwY4IfP_o


 
This is like A3 porn. Me likey!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

xnox202 said:


> Just did a short video project with the friends. Hope you guys like it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvGwY4IfP_o


 very cool! :beer:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> Just did a short video project with the friends. Hope you guys like it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvGwY4IfP_o


 awesome! 

but you got a NASTY chip in your windshield


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Evo V said:


> I guess so. I was not in a hurry and waited about a month to get them all together. I also did quite a research for the wiring and the coding. I will try to snap some more pics tonight.


 man sweet headlights 

wanna write up a diy? lol


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

PaliAudi said:


> Very impressive!





rawaudi said:


> This is like A3 porn. Me likey!





krazyboi said:


> very cool! :beer:





NYCameron said:


> awesome!
> 
> but you got a NASTY chip in your windshield


 Thanks everyone. Still need to work on the timelapse. Anyone has any pointers how to make a real smooth one? 

True that but getting the windscreen replaced in about a month. Still waiting for stock from the workshop


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Your next mod should be s-line or votex rear spoiler! Votex sides would also complete the look! 

Good job on the video :thumbup:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Your next mod should be s-line or votex rear spoiler! Votex sides would also complete the look!
> 
> Good job on the video :thumbup:


 Roger that!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Check out another video made by my friend: 

http://vimeo.com/26360903 

This time, Ibis White Caractere A3 with a look-alike VMR V710s, lowered.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Applied Wurth Exhaust Assembly Paste to my downpipe slip joint to hopefully keep it from popping off all the time. So far so good :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

the caractere front soo mean mugging 

BALLIN


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

xnox202 said:


> Check out another video made by my friend:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/26360903
> 
> This time, Ibis White Caractere A3 with a look-alike VMR V710s, lowered.


 i know this song  
b-b-b-buckf*** you 
teehee


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

re did my interior LED upgrade from 2 years ago 
pics are in daytime so ill take some tonight if i have time 









pictures of what i purchased 









them all installed 









side by side comparison 
superbrightleds.com vs v-leds.com 
both are supposed to be of 'white' color


----------



## matt_ (Jul 13, 2011)

let my wife steer so i could push the car to a parking spot so that it could cool down enough to stay running. i have a thread on this if anyone can help. that would be great.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jowsley0923 said:


> re did my interior LED upgrade from 2 years ago
> pics are in daytime so ill take some tonight if i have time
> 
> 
> ...


 So that's where the Bluetooth MIC is? Can you list what bulbs are needed to do the interior? Thanks.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

neu318 said:


> So that's where the Bluetooth MIC is? Can you list what bulbs are needed to do the interior? Thanks.


 yes thats where i put my bt mic 
6418 x2 (dome) and x2 more if you want to do the visor lights i think 

57 x4 (press on/off light for front and back seat) 

hope it helps 
i also got 194 x2 for my trunk and glove box...but i didnt do that one yet


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jowsley0923 said:


> yes thats where i put my bt mic
> 6418 x2 (dome) and x2 more if you want to do the visor lights i think
> 
> 57 x4 (press on/off light for front and back seat)
> ...


 Awesome. I appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

taken with iphone


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Installed BSH True seal intake. Glad I found one cheep used. Disapointed with the fit of the air box. Judging from the grooves worrn on the intake the previous owner had the same problem. Going to have to take a hack saw to the airbox to make it fit right so there is no metal to metal contact.

I also installed the Evoms engine cover. Any recommendations on type of glue to use to transfer the grey Audi logo from the original cover? (ie High Temp Adhesive)


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Received title in the mail from afs


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

azoceanblue said:


> Received title in the mail from afs


Congrats! Payments suck.

I took mine into the body shop to get a quote today. Got backed into at Chevron last weekend :banghead: $1,200. I think the guy is going to pay out of pocket instead of insurance. Seems legit, and if so, I will be very thankful. Good opportunity to test out a body shop in my neighborhood too.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Just ordered a APR K04 Kit for my TSI!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

DjSherif said:


> Just ordered a APR K04 Kit for my TSI!


Super Jelly. You had me thinking about it today while driving around. Might be something for next summer.

Let us know how much the install runs ya.


----------



## ClearCoatChristR (Mar 3, 2009)

Today's mod:

Useless credit card holder:









More useable cup holder:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

You mean you don't keep your credit cards in there. I like to keep all my credit cards, ssn card, draft card, and also a couple hundo bills. Pretty convenient!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> You mean you don't keep your credit cards in there. I like to keep all my credit cards, ssn card, draft card, and also a couple hundo bills. Pretty convenient!


I wonder if anyone _actually_ does that. Most I usually keep there is a couple of dollars in quarters (for meters and what not)


----------



## ClearCoatChristR (Mar 3, 2009)

I never use cash, and I allways keep my credit cards in my wallet


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i did this 










you can read about it here


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

looks great very jealous , finally got around to sending TP mine as well...a lil more damage done to it though. hopefully install sometime in the next 2 weeks...with a whoole lot of patients with the heat gun..hopefully not too much


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> looks great very jealous , finally got around to sending TP mine as well...a lil more damage done to it though. hopefully install sometime in the next 2 weeks...with a whoole lot of patients with the heat gun..hopefully not too much


oh man hopefully u dont break it haha.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> looks great very jealous , finally got around to sending TP mine as well...a lil more damage done to it though. hopefully install sometime in the next 2 weeks...with a whoole lot of patients with the heat gun..hopefully not too much


nevermind the heat gun method, just cut the piece and screw it back in. Much simpler and no risk of breaking the blue pin at the wrong place and going through what me and ayefour did.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh man hopefully u dont break it haha.


He already borderline destroyed his shift knob. I'm not going to hold my breath. opcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> He already borderline destroyed his shift knob. I'm not going to hold my breath. opcorn:


haha shiet..


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> I wonder if anyone _actually_ does that. Most I usually keep there is a couple of dollars in quarters (for meters and what not)


Def keep the parking pass to the garage in there... that's about it


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> nevermind the heat gun method, just cut the piece and screw it back in. Much simpler and no risk of breaking the blue pin at the wrong place and going through what me and ayefour did.





TBomb said:


> He already borderline destroyed his shift knob. I'm not going to hold my breath. opcorn:





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> haha shiet..





might do the screw thing now that you mention it...if/when i sell the car, one more part to be able to sell right? what type of screws did you guys use? i know i have drill bits small enough to do it, but only have screws with 1 end able to go into the something


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> might do the screw thing now that you mention it...if/when i sell the car, one more part to be able to sell right? what type of screws did you guys use? i know i have drill bits small enough to do it, but only have screws with 1 end able to go into the something


1-1.5mm drill bit

2x8mm screw and cut the head off

the only challenging part is making sure you drill straight


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

today...after a 9 days i still dont have my car. dealership is replacing intake manifold sensor and among other things...in the mean while im driving around in a 2011 a6. SEX. s-line supercharged v6 is :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

jowsley0923 said:


> today...after a 9 days i still dont have my car. dealership is replacing intake manifold sensor and among other things...in the mean while im driving around in a 2011 a6. SEX. s-line supercharged v6 is :thumbup:


I'm guessing you're not getting our 20+ mpg? :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> 1-1.5mm drill bit
> 
> 2x8mm screw and cut the head off
> 
> the only challenging part is making sure you drill straight



1st mark the center with a pin so the drill bit will stay centered
use the 1mm drill first
then enlarge it to 1.5
then screw on the grub screw


you can get a M2x8mm grub screw. it uses a hex head so you can screw it into the part

http://cgi.ebay.com/M2-x-8mm-Socket...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0391f8db


oh yea. make sure u only drill into the rod 4mm or a bit less so you can screw it onto the car rod.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Installed catless downpipe, s3 rear, intake with dryflow filter, and painted spoiler ! pricey week. Just got a cel from the catless downpipe though -.- guess ill weld the stock cat in..

Before: 


















After:



























mods in a week : stage 1 flash, bilstein coils


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^ pic plz :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

604a3 said:


>


still waiting on a part for mine so I can install

and it's awesome that the s3 rear valence works on a non s-line...
it gebes meh teh idearz

and what spoiler is that...?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> still waiting on a part for mine so I can install
> 
> and it's awesome that the s3 rear valence works on a non s-line...
> it gebes meh teh idearz
> ...


yahh installation was easy. the lower valance gives you choice of color too. i was thinking red but that might be too much.

its an abt spoiler.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

604a3 said:


> yahh installation was easy. the lower valance gives you choice of color too. i was thinking red but that might be too much.


unless you had red wheels, or like a red lip around the car to carry the color

maybe if I had the money, and got to everything else on my wish list, I would do that

speaking of red...gotta paint my winter wheels sometime soon...sometime before winter


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

No pics right now, but I just finished my latest round of updates  Did the double DIN conversion, added an RNS-E, and Kufatec Bluetooth. Still need to tweak the mic position so I don't sound like I'm calling from the bottom of a well. Other than that, it's pretty sweet so far.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Debadged the rear of my car. I plan to be APR'd by the end of this month, that way I will become ultimate sleeper status. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> Debadged the rear of my car. I plan to be APR'd by the end of this month, that way I will become ultimate sleeper status. :thumbup:


if you're talking about stage 1...i'd say wait until it goes on sale again...
otherwise you'd be paying more than double the price people like me paid at waterfest


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> Debadged the rear of my car. I plan to be APR'd by the end of this month, that way I will become ultimate sleeper status. :thumbup:


Where are you going to get it done? I got my Stage 1 and then my Stage 2 reflash done at Import Car Center in Grapevine. Pretty cool guys over there :thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Where are you going to get it done? I got my Stage 1 and then my Stage 2 reflash done at Import Car Center in Grapevine. Pretty cool guys over there :thumbup:


I am going to either have it done at Import Car Center or at Dubsquared in Arlington. Dubsquared does great work also and back when I had my Jetta, they always did an awesome job.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> I am going to either have it done at Import Car Center or at Dubsquared in Arlington. Dubsquared does great work also and back when I had my Jetta, they always did an awesome job.


Yeah I had my suspension done at Dubsquared. I was working in Arlington at the time, too, so it was convenient. Super reasonable price and the guys seemed really laid back. Almost too laid back :laugh:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I finally picked up my car from the dealership. intake manifold sensor was going off. they replaced the gasket (06F129717D) and sensor (07L907386). then the same light came on RIGHT when i turned the car on. turned out they replaced a faulty flap so they just replaced the entire manifold (06J133201AS)

anyways i miss the a6 loaner they gave me. so much power

supercharged v6 vs 2.0 turbo


----------



## jay_cat (Apr 12, 2010)

*2007 a3 3.2*

Finally go some rims installed. Polished A8 monoblocks with slots painted to match the car. A lot more work than I thought to polish them. The stock wheels do not just have a clear coat. They are anodized too. The masking of the slots was time consuming as well, but I love the way everything turned out. What do you guys think?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

jay_cat said:


> Finally go some rims installed. Polished A8 monoblocks with slots painted to match the car. A lot more work than I thought to polish them. The stock wheels do not just have a clear coat. They are anodized too. The masking of the slots was time consuming as well, but I love the way everything turned out. What do you guys think?



Kinda looks like giant hub caps. :sly:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

went stage 2 today, man does it ever pull.

awe catback + bilstein in the works.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

jay_cat said:


> Finally go some rims installed. Polished A8 monoblocks with slots painted to match the car. A lot more work than I thought to polish them. The stock wheels do not just have a clear coat. They are anodized too. The masking of the slots was time consuming as well, but I love the way everything turned out. What do you guys think?


to each their own...


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks great. Even better with some serious drop.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I think with a nice drop they'd look a lot better, also maybe with a thinner tire. What size tires are on those wheels?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

motojoe said:


> Looks great. Even better with some serious drop.


:thumbup: agreed


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I cleaned the valves of my 09 A3


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Evo V said:


> I cleaned the valves of my 09 A3


I'm curious as to how one goes about cleaning them? Maybe do up a DIY?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

^ if your 09 was that bad...I wonder how bad my 06 is...


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

cldub said:


> I'm curious as to how one goes about cleaning them? Maybe do up a DIY?


that's the one I used:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-DIY-Valve-Cleaning&highlight=intake+manifold


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

last night


----------



## EKss (Jun 3, 2011)

I decided to curb one of my wheels tonight :banghead:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

coilovers, swapped intakes, messed with my WM setup, changed plugs again, new oil, new coilpacks, checked cam follower.

Cam follower looked BRAND NEW after 16,000 miles of Shell Rotella T6 with a OCI of 3-4k. My last follower had lost most of the DLC after 10,300 miles on Castrol. Interesting.

up next: valve cover, clean intake valves again, new HPFP, build block, change turbo, BBK, wheels, replace my Nitto Invos with... Nitto Invos. lmao. 26,600 miles and still SUPER healthy tread left. blows my freakin mind that they are stickier than Dunlop Durrezas, yet the dunlops were totally bald on the innder 4 inches of tire at 10,000 miles.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> ^ if your 09 was that bad...I wonder how bad my 06 is...


Same here, I've never cleaned mine. Honestly I didn't even know it was an issue until recently


----------



## jay_cat (Apr 12, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I think with a nice drop they'd look a lot better, also maybe with a thinner tire. What size tires are on those wheels?


I don't want to drop it because I tow my 2010 sportsman with it sometimes. I still might in the spring. The gap is bugging me. As for the size, 225/40/18. I also live in Massachusetts and don't want a pothole to ruin a wheel.


----------



## jay_cat (Apr 12, 2010)

Are dirty valves a issue with the 3.2? Or just the 2.0T? Also, how many miles are on your 2009?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jay_cat said:


> Are dirty valves a issue with the 3.2? Or just the 2.0T? Also, how many miles are on your 2009?


3.2 is not direct injection, so no, it's not really an issue.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

jay_cat said:


> Are dirty valves a issue with the 3.2? Or just the 2.0T? Also, how many miles are on your 2009?


I have 105K miles on my 09 A3. And this is issue only on the direct injection engines. I read in another thread that even RS4 have the same problem.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Whats been done- JL 10" W3 Sub- JL Slash Series Mono Amp- Kinetec Batter/ Capacitor- Upgrade Rims To 18's - RS4 Rims with Stainless Steel Lip (BF Goodrich tires 225-40-18) Kw Coilovers- V1'S, Forge Twintake.. Next Mod- Downpipe..http://







,, http://


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

1. finally, got my alignment done; over a month has passed since the coilovers went on
2. finally, got my paint color matched for the votex sides
3. finally, got notice that my vmr 708 are here and will be ready for install next week

as you can see, a lot of lagging and waiting on my part.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I installed Euro mirrors - no more blind spots.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

pjunk1 said:


> 1. Finally, got my alignment done; over a month has passed since the coilovers went on
> 2. Finally, got my paint color matched for the votex sides
> 3. Finally, got notice that my vmr 708 are here and will be ready for install next week
> 
> as you can see, a lot of lagging and waiting on my part.


so stoked!!!!!!


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

pjunk1 said:


> 1. finally, got my alignment done; over a month has passed since the coilovers went on
> 2. finally, got my paint color matched for the votex sides
> 3. finally, got notice that my vmr 708 are here and will be ready for install next week
> 
> as you can see, a lot of lagging and waiting on my part.



FINALLY, THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO...

lol

less text, more pics!


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

604a3 said:


> FINALLY, THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO...
> 
> lol
> 
> less text, more pics!


haha! i'm sure you're dying to see pics of the alignment. i'll post some pics once the wheels get on.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Cecil T. Raccoon shifter mod.










also did something I probably shouldn't have...
went a little something like:








but with a dark blue a3...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> Cecil T. Raccoon shifter mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ceese said:


> BTW - what grill is that?


RS3...


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

*picked it up from the dealership on Friday*

stared at it for a while with a dazed grin today


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Clay bared, waxed, and polished the A3 today. 5 hours later my arms felt like they would fall off.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

asal said:


> stared at it for a while with a dazed grin today


haha i do that everyday...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Today I though about how much I miss my A3 and reminisced by looking at old photos of it.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Today I though about how much I miss my A3 and reminisced by looking at old photos of it.


 so it was totaled?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Still waiting on the final word from the insurance company but it sounded that way from the shop, apparently the tranny got damaged.


----------



## ClearCoatChristR (Mar 3, 2009)

Cleaned, polished and waxed. Interior aswell. Time spent: 12 Hours.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ClearCoatChristR said:


> Cleaned, polished and waxed. Interior aswell. Time spent: 12 Hours.


Hotness.

Are you running camber in the front or is it just me?


----------



## ClearCoatChristR (Mar 3, 2009)

No, I'm just running to high offset!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

That color is beautiful


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Compared it to my rental (Seat Leon) on a 4hrs ride to Brussels.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

ClearCoatChristR said:


> Cleaned, polished and waxed. Interior aswell. Time spent: 12 Hours.


Wow I do want...


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ClearCoatChristR said:


> Cleaned, polished and waxed. Interior aswell. Time spent: 12 Hours.


 
I'm in love! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Back on topic. 


Got my car flashed with GIAC's 93 octan program. The car is truly a sleeper now! 


Worth every penny. :thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Stripped out the SpecDock, Evoms Intake and all weather mats, and said goodbye.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

drove up to buffalo from long island, broke the 30k mile mark :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

just broke 40k on my 2006


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> drove up to buffalo from long island, broke the 30k mile mark :beer:





neu318 said:


> just broke 40k on my 2006


 damn low mileage people... 
I just broke 56.5k 
lol


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I broke 84.7k


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NYCameron said:


> damn low mileage people...
> I just broke 56.5k
> lol


 lol, when I bought my car last year it had 16k, car was babied by the original owner.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> lol, when I bought my car last year it had 16k, car was babied by the original owner.


 you put on 24k in 1 year?! 
you crazy


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> you put on 24k in 1 year?!
> you crazy


 I was putting 30k-35k a year


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

abadidol said:


> I was putting 30k-35k a year


 n-word, you crazy too 

lol, but I know someone who did a lot more 
he bought his passat brand new in 06 
sold it in 09 with like 215k on the odo


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NYCameron said:


> you put on 24k in 1 year?!
> you crazy


 Yeah I know  I took a bunch of trips and ended up driving since I had the nicer car..lol It kind of makes me sad to see the mileage go up but I love driving my car.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

whaaaaat 

okkaaaaayyy 










the flash over-exaggerates the glossy black trim, it really isn't as noticeable


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

I got mine January 31st 2010 with 40 miles on it. It now has 27k, I hate seeing the miles go up but just like Neu said, I love driving my car.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Pat_McGroin said:


> I got mine January 31st 2010 with 40 miles on it. It now has 27k, I hate seeing the miles go up but just like Neu said, I love driving my car.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lee_Malone (Jan 14, 2009)

got some lows.... 



















I'll get some better pics up later, it was too dark by the time we'd finished last night!


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*car*



mkim said:


> spare cheap rim for now


 this thing is sexy with those spares lol


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

*Fixed my broken Eurojet 3" Catless Downpipe*

Well, it scared me initially but thought it was cool :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXU5pL3wbhw

Off to the exhaust shop:

























All done.


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

put over 3K miles from chicago to Key West just for the hell of it 
good key lime pie there i heard 
escaped the hurricane too LOL


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> 
> Got my car flashed with GIAC's 93 octan program. The car is truly a sleeper now!
> ...


So you decided not to go with APR? Where'd you get the GIAC flash done?

Today I debadged and installed aluminum pedals


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Got my DP, RSB, and Dogbone installed

Stage 2 FTW!
(no CEL as of yet...)


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> Got my DP, RSB, and Dogbone installed
> 
> Stage 2 FTW!
> (no CEL as of yet...)


Does the DP make the exaust sound different? Hows the power band over stage 1?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

finished the euro to na conversion of my new rns-e 193 g! 

i winged it since the original procedure i followed didnt work for my sw version, and managed to get it done!










thread here


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> Does the DP make the exaust sound different? Hows the power band over stage 1?


definitely louder

as for power, it is rated at around +30/+30, but I am still not flashed for stage 2 yet. currently on stage 1 flash with a dp
not sure if it is worlds different, but it feels a bit quicker. but it might be in my head because I drove in manual versus D on the way home so I could stay in the higher RPMs and enjoy the sound


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Installed a new set of tires

Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus

Replaced Conti DW 
- soft sidewalls and loud with age, got 25k out of them before they drove me crazy

Stock size


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

PeteA3 said:


> Installed a new set of tires
> 
> Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus
> 
> ...


Good to know, I'm currently on DW's with about 10K on them and completely agree with you about the soft sidewalls. Let me know how the Michelins turn out for ya!


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Removed ECS smoked side fender markers that were full of water and replaced with stock OEM.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Cracked my oil filter housing :banghead:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Washed my car on friday when I haven't in the longest time.

And does anyone know if they sell low profile white wall tires? I am being serious


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*wheels*



NYCameron said:


> Washed my car on friday when I haven't in the longest time.
> 
> And does anyone know if they sell low profile white wall tires? I am being serious



what wheels are these? i love them


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> Washed my car on friday when I haven't in the longest time.
> 
> And does anyone know if they sell low profile white wall tires? I am being serious


you can always just get those valve caps that have leds in them...  kinda the same just not as thick


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

slownlow718 said:


> what wheels are these? i love them


votex wheels, check the sig


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, page 6 bump.

Did my bi-annual clay bar. Nice, cool 60 degrees out, figured it was a better day than ever.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Driver side Raxle. Still more problems to be fixed in the next coming weeks as she sits quietly under the tree in my driveway


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Recently installed a BSH Oil Catch Can.. Cleaner Injectors ftw , well somewhat lol..


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Gave her a quick two hour wash today for the VMR shoot.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Buffed out the scratches left by the Sh!t head that didn't know how to parallel park.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ceese said:


> Buffed out the scratches left by the Sh!t head that didn't know how to parallel park.


 got bumper bullied or side damage?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Car wouldn't start, left a few things plugged in that I shouldn't have. Went to pop the hood, noticed my BFI engine mount was shredded (see post). Get things sorted out with BFI thumbup. Very next day, replaced BFI mount with OEM mount so everything is good. The SAME DAY, my tire goes flat thanks to a nice chunk of metal and nearly shreds itself off the wheel on the highway. Had to get it towed home. Needless to say, been a hell of a couple days.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cldub said:


> Car wouldn't start, left a few things plugged in that I shouldn't have. Went to pop the hood, noticed my BFI engine mount was shredded (see post). Get things sorted out with BFI thumbup. Very next day, replaced BFI mount with OEM mount so everything is good. The SAME DAY, my tire goes flat thanks to a nice chunk of metal and nearly shreds itself off the wheel on the highway. Had to get it towed home. Needless to say, been a hell of a couple days.


 [email protected] that sucks, doesn't it seem that whenever one thing goes wrong, something else winds up screwing up as well? whats that saying? whatever can go wrong, will go wrong right?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> [email protected] that sucks, doesn't it seem that whenever one thing goes wrong, something else winds up screwing up as well? whats that saying? whatever can go wrong, will go wrong right?


 Murphy's Law, and that's exactly what I've been saying lol


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cldub said:


> Murphy's Law, and that's exactly what I've been saying lol


 same issue happens to me an electronics, a month ago my computer went haywire, then once that was all resolved with transferring everything over etc my cellphone decides to get screwy, and the replacement i was sent was by far the worst piece of electronic equipment ever. 

not as costly or worrying as your situation though, but still frustrating :/ (should have a brand new hopefully working phone tomorrow in the mail)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Murphy's Law, and that's exactly what I've been saying lol





x SMURF x said:


> same issue happens to me an electronics, a month ago my computer went haywire, then once that was all resolved with transferring everything over etc my cellphone decides to get screwy, and the replacement i was sent was by far the worst piece of electronic equipment ever.
> 
> not as costly or worrying as your situation though, but still frustrating :/ (should have a brand new hopefully working phone tomorrow in the mail)


 Samething here, developed a noise while driving, changed axle, noticed tires were unevenly worn, changed tires, tire place tells me I need new brakes. Will it ever end?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Samething here, developed a noise while driving, changed axle, noticed tires were unevenly worn, changed tires, tire place tells me I need new brakes. Will it ever end?


 you drive a euro. no.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

E leveled 
Xb brace installed


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Samething here, developed a noise while driving, changed axle, noticed tires were unevenly worn, changed tires, tire place tells me I need new brakes. Will it ever end?


 Yup, as soon as my tire blew I was thinking the same thing. It's a never ending struggle with these damn things


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> you drive a euro. no.


 x a trillion.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Krieger said:


> x a trillion.


 I pray every time I turn the car on; will the check engine light go off???? YES IT DID WOOOOO. 

I got a great deal on my A3, 14k$, 50kmi, sport, open sky, conv pack, 19x8.5 rs4's. But it needed some work done 

Repair: 
CV Boot 
Lower Control Arm Bushings 
Rear Pads 
Diverter Valve rev D or G, whatever the newest one is. 
LR Window Regulator 
Low pressure fuel sensor 
Two new tires 



Upgrades: 
APR Stage 2 
No name catless downpipe 
Neuspeed sport springs


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

What I'm GOING to do tomorrow, install my new BFI mount inserts. Thanks dudes for the speedy delivery! (gave them my address yesterday) :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

ty tp! hope to finish the rest of rear and footwell soon!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

mkim said:


> ty tp! hope to finish the rest of rear and footwell soon!


!! so jealous, that looks awesome :thumbup:


now i want to do that...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mkim said:


> ty tp! hope to finish the rest of rear and footwell soon!


u owes me money for that


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mkim said:


> ty tp! hope to finish the rest of rear and footwell soon!


write up pweaseeeeeeee


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Changed the battery and installed Defi boost guage at the same time.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Claybarred, waxed, put on Snow Tires.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> write up pweaseeeeeeee



x2


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> write up pweaseeeeeeee


If people interested I can make wire harness $90 shipped for 2 doors.
its plug and play, no need to solder cables. just detach 1 pin and connect to new pin, heat shrink it and BAM done

oh need vagcom too


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

went out to wash my car. all panels still warm or hot to touch. waiting some more


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Gutted out my stock grille and installed mesh grille.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

I called the dealer to see if there is any new word on when my order will arrive... still waiting... 



Evo V said:


> Gutted out my stock grille and installed mesh grille.


Aren't those the A4 headlights? It it just a simply swap?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

jericks2 said:


> I called the dealer to see if there is any new word on when my order will arrive... still waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those the A4 headlights? It it just a simply swap?


no he swapped the guts into the A3 housing


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

jericks2 said:


> I called the dealer to see if there is any new word on when my order will arrive... still waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those the A4 headlights? It it just a simply swap?


They are from A4 but it is not a simple swap. I opened my A3 halogen and inserted A4 xenon inside. Then did a little coding.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Evo V said:


> They are from A4 but it is not a simple swap. I opened my A3 halogen and inserted A4 xenon inside. Then did a little coding.


Alright, yea I figured it wouldn't be that easy. Looks good though, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

jericks2 said:


> Alright, yea I figured it wouldn't be that easy. Looks good though, nice job :thumbup:


Thanks. Next I will install mesh on the lower grille to match the center grille - didn't have enough time this weekend.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

inertpyro said:


> I increased the horse power with stickies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What color is this?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

installed ECS alum housing quality built!
engine oil changed with new filter redline 5w40

hooked back my amp which was disconnected by some hack job

ordered my new seats


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

mkim said:


> installed ECS alum housing quality built!
> engine oil changed with new filter redline 5w40
> 
> hooked back my amp which was disconnected by some hack job
> ...


I'm getting the housing next time I need to change my oil. Pretty worth it?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

bacardicj151 said:


> What color is this?


Ocean Blue


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

cldub said:


> I'm getting the housing next time I need to change my oil. Pretty worth it?


not really but from an expert (my friend) said the advantage of having the housing is INCASE you fuked up your oem plastic housing when you are changing filter or such and break it you gonna have to order or buy a new housing locally or wait for it. howevever, if you have the alum housing it won't crack. Other than that not really useful but it' just for a peace in mind :thumbup:

don't forget to don't over torque when installing! :thumbup:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Installed some Weathertech liners


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Just had my car in for oil and filter change and inspection. @108k miles, I'm glad that the car is in great health and clean. Thanks TMS EUROPEAN in SCV!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

bought votex roof rack

last mod on my car 

unless 09+ front lip goes on clearance


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> bought votex roof rack
> 
> last mod on my car
> 
> unless 09+ front lip goes on clearance


hey, which front lip are you referring to? mind providing a link???


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

pjunk1 said:


> hey, which front lip are you referring to? mind providing a link???


the OEM one

user bnegri10 is the only one i've found with one on this site


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> the OEM one
> 
> user bnegri10 is the only one i've found with one on this site


where can you get it and roughly for how much?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

pjunk1 said:


> where can you get it and roughly for how much?


dealership (bernardi audi) and ecs tuning. Bernardi quotes below

i wrote the details in this thread

its 2 parts

Part number 8P0-071-609-A-9AX is 2 front skirt attachments (left and right): 392$
Part number 8P0-071-612-A-9AX is a front skirt lip (blade) : 105$

2 above parts together is part number 8P0-071-053-9AX : 481$ (558$ at ECS)


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> dealership (bernardi audi) and ecs tuning. Bernardi quotes below
> 
> i wrote the details in this thread
> 
> ...


thanks for the info MA!


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally installed billy boat cat back after 6 months of silliness with billy boat sending the FWD exhaust (quattro), then sending the exhaust to the wrong address, hmm what else? oh yeah, APR sending me a FWD exhaust prior to going with billy boat. Even after that billy boat still messed up and didn't send me the down pipe so still waiting on that to come in the mail. The exhaust gods hate me... :banghead:
...also got reflashed with apr stage 2 tune at Racewerks in Va Beach. Super cool guys.
so far sounds pretty good, mild drone at 75 mph, but nice and deep and doesn't scream hey everybody look at me when i gun it. The resonator is about half the size of APR's to accommodate the rear driveshaft i guess. The bends didn't look as nice as APR's. I will post pics of the whole system when I install the down pipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

*cargo lid velcro mod...*

i got tire of hearing my cargo lid bounce around over bumps. so, i jimmy'd some velcro & some 3m indoor double sided foam tape. 

the lid lifts up when i open the trunk and doesn't seem like its going to bounce. 

done.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> i got tire of hearing my cargo lid bounce around over bumps. so, i jimmy'd some velcro & some 3m indoor double sided foam tape.
> 
> the lid lifts up when i open the trunk and doesn't seem like its going to bounce.
> 
> done.


pics of where you put the pieces?


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

...drove it off the dealership lot! :beer::thumbup:









sorry for the poor phone pic


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

dman4486 said:


> pics of where you put the pieces?


i placed the velcro (a 1" strip in the red area). it works great. actually, with the double sided foam tape it lifts the cargo lid just enough to keep the part of the lid that bangs against the lower piece. the area that bangs is where the big arrow is. i couldn't place the velcro in this area since there is too much gap between lid and rest. also, the lid doesn't have enough flat lip for the double sided tape to secure nicely.











meltorment said:


> ...drove it off the dealership lot! :beer::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats! your first audi or ??? any plans for mods?

oahu...the wife and i were just there for some r & r. it's our go-to for vacation spot if we kind any where else we really want to go. we have a great time every time. 

oh...our friends are out there right now taking care of their business and bring back a dozen of leonard's malasadas for us. i'll be enjoying them friday night.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> i placed the velcro (a 1" strip in the red area). it works great. actually, with the double sided foam tape it lifts the cargo lid just enough to keep the part of the lid that bangs against the lower piece. the area that bangs is where the big arrow is. i couldn't place the velcro in this area since there is too much gap between lid and rest. also, the lid doesn't have enough flat lip for the double sided tape to secure nicely.


I am going to have to look into this and see if mine makes noise. Haven't noticed it yet, but thank you for the visual.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

dman4486 said:


> I am going to have to look into this and see if mine makes noise. Haven't noticed it yet, but thank you for the visual.


when i went to coilovers the banging/noise became more noticeable over bumps.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Finished trimming up my votex sides so now I don't have that weird plastic part hanging underneath. Pictures when phone is alive.

Also, plasti-dipped my grey plate holder


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

pjunk1 said:


> congrats! your first audi or ??? any plans for mods?
> 
> oahu...the wife and i were just there for some r & r. it's our go-to for vacation spot if we kind any where else we really want to go. we have a great time every time.
> 
> oh...our friends are out there right now taking care of their business and bring back a dozen of leonard's malasadas for us. i'll be enjoying them friday night.


tnx. upgraded from a '02 jetta. really liked that car, but i put a fair amount of cash into fixing this, upgrading that. i figured id be better off with a NEW car. i always lusted after the a3. 
probably the first mod will be a ecu upgrade. 

im sure u kno as well as i, gotta have the malasadas fresh, but i u do what u gotta do!
u should try the japanese version called andagi next time ur here! :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Took my A3 in for an alignment today but a$$hole guy told me I was too low and wouldn't do it. Found a shop that will, round 2 tomorrow. Lol


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I didn't do it, but my car was smashed into at a red light a couple of weeks back. I think I am going to get my car back today. Just having the car back is better than any modding at this moment in time.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got my alignment today finally. Went to a local shop that has a scissor alignment rack that is flush with the ground so no car is too low enough.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

meltorment said:


> tnx. upgraded from a '02 jetta. really liked that car, but i put a fair amount of cash into fixing this, upgrading that. i figured id be better off with a NEW car. i always lusted after the a3.
> probably the first mod will be a ecu upgrade.
> 
> im sure u kno as well as i, gotta have the malasadas fresh, but i u do what u gotta do!
> u should try the japanese version called andagi next time ur here! :beer:


i'm sure you'll enjoy playing around with your new a3. i still haven't done the ecu yet but the wheels and coilovers are done. 

i'll have to try the andagi. i'm sure i can find it out here as well.


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*new stuff...*

just got my baby back, new engine installed with 30k on her, vortex front side and roof spoiler and Caractere rear with dual quads  she sounds great, next time i see a oil pressure light i'll stop driving


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Didn't really do anything with my A3 but my girl took me to Vegas for the weekend for my bday and went to the speedway. Drove an R8 around the track 5 laps. It was incredible.


----------



## icegrill (Nov 10, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> the OEM one
> 
> user bnegri10 is the only one i've found with one on this site


Nice Jorts


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

icegrill said:


> Nice Jorts


That's my friend Brian. He brought the white A6 3.0t to the cruise.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

removed the front & rear fender screws. no more rub'n over big dips and mid corner bumps. amazing what a few mm can do.

barely rub'n prior to but kind of annoying.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> removed the front & rear fender screws. no more rub'n over big dips and mid corner bumps. amazing what a few mm can do.
> 
> barely rub'n prior to but kind of annoying.


I need to do this. The back rubs when I go over big bumps. On the stupid little screws


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> I need to do this. The back rubs when I go over big bumps. On the stupid little screws


depending on your rear camber, the little screw heads can make a big difference. by looking at the wear marks on the head, you should be able to tell how much of a difference it will make. my wear marks were barely on the edge. 

since you'll be left with the plastic tab (the tab is part of/extension from the rear bumper) don't be surprised if you rub on the tab but it'll eventually wear down. i'm planning to sand them a bit to get more clearance.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

slownlow718 said:


> just got my baby back, new engine installed with 30k on her, vortex front side and roof spoiler and Caractere rear with dual quads  she sounds great, next time i see a oil pressure light i'll stop driving
> 
> 
> 
> >


What happened to your car?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

carfanguy said:


> What happened to your car?


Low oil pressure light came on, he kept driving.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

So this had nothing to do with the cam carrier thing?


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea oil pump stop working oil pressure light came on, I tried to get it to my house cause I was cheap and didnt wanna pay and while driving something broke which made my timing belt go and thats all she wrote . $5090 later new motor with 30k on her..lesson learned, make sure you check your cam follower cause mine was going also, I did have 110k on her also

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got my car back Tuesday from my long awaited wait. Definitely happy w/ the "final" product! :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Got my car back Tuesday from my long awaited wait. Definitely happy w/ the "final" product! :beer:


:thumbup: YES. I need to see this bad boy


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Got my car back Tuesday from my long awaited wait. Definitely happy w/ the "final" product! :beer:


Nice! It's about time!


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

Got the car oil sprayed. 
Winter Is Coming
-GoT


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I swapped my catless downpipe for one with a cat. I got tired of the smell. I also dressed up the engine bay a little bit


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Car wash day as I hope my new steering wheel arrives today.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

went from spring/summer...










...to fall/winter









I was going to make one of those winter wheel threads...but I decided against it
was going to spray paint it, but it got too cold too quickly
so I vinyl'd it instead

spring/summers are for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

wishntoboutside said:


> Car wash day as I hope my new steering wheel arrives today.


Well this did not end up happening but the baby did get an oil change and tire rotation. Found a torn CV boot in the early stages so another apt is needed. Due to winter sales it got chipped.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Installed weather tech mats, TTS Engine cover and Apr Boost tap.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> went from spring/summer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should make this into one of the "whats different between these two photos? fine 10 things"

1. wheels
2. mini van in background gone
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

2.city said:


> You should make this into one of the "whats different between these two photos? fine 10 things"
> 
> 1. wheels
> 2. mini van in background gone
> ...


1. wheels
2. mini van in background gone
3. suburban missing
4. wrench on the ground
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

2.city said:


> You should make this into one of the "whats different between these two photos? fine 10 things"


LOL

you should do this to all my wheel changing pictures then...I always do the same before and after


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

I, with the help of two friends installed an injen intake a few days ago. Stupid clamp on the tube going down to the turbo was hard to get off. Took three somewhat intelligent adults.

And then today I cleaned my engine bay 

Dirty Engine:



Clean Engine:


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Night and day rebelxtnut. Adjusted my exhaust today, tip was a little off and rattling off the bumper. Also cleaned my Toyota taco, that thing had 5 years of beach in it. I don't remember the last time I did that, it was kind of gross. Chips, french fries, trail mix, air soft rounds, loose change, you name it and it was under the drivers seat.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Night and day indeed. Didnt take that long and it looks much, much nicer


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Fitted MFSW to my A3. Now just waiting for the right airbag harness to enable functions.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Currently in the process of polishing! My back is killing me hah


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

haldex fluid and filter today, and put on my winter wheels. let it snow!

Easier than expected. i did it on ramps. 
made my own filler rig with a short 1/8"npt nipple, gently screwed in to the fill hole, some 3/8"ID plastic tubing, and just pumped it in using a Mity Vac, right from the haldex bottle. 

I drained out about 750 ml of dark green/black nasty old haldex oil. Ill re-check the warm level in a couple days, but all in all about a half hour job. 

Next time, I will use a short 1/8" NPT elbow, because there isnt much room between the fill hole and the subframe crossmember, and if you dont have a short enough nipple, the tubing will kink. 

good for another 40k


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*car wash..*

at the car wash..

hopefully getting my air ride soon  cant wait


----------



## cktwo81 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Dropped her!*

finally got her lowered...  Lovin the stance now....


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

cktwo81 said:


> finally got her lowered...  Lovin the stance now....


What kit did you go with. It looks great


----------



## cktwo81 (Sep 14, 2010)

wishntoboutside said:


> What kit did you go with. It looks great


Thanks man! Its on the B&G Sport Springs... had the s-line suspension/springs to begin with.

She handles really well now! :thumbup:

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Went for a drive...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Went for a drive...


Smokin' that R8 back there or what? :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

raised my KW's for the winter

from 23.5" to 24.5" ftg

gonna plow slightly less..

no pics


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> raised my KW's for the winter
> 
> from 23.5" to 24.5" ftg
> 
> ...


What are your wheels specs?

I'm on KW's as well but I can't seem to go any lower then 25 up front. I'm pretty much on my last thread.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Pat_McGroin said:


> What are your wheels specs?
> 
> I'm on KW's as well but I can't seem to go any lower then 25 up front. I'm pretty much on my last thread.


rick, when did you get coilovers? got tired of the springs? good choice. which variant?

really odd that you can't get lower than 25 ftg and on the last thread. i remember when i measured your car with springs you were already at around 25. something not right.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Pat_McGroin said:


> What are your wheels specs?
> 
> I'm on KW's as well but I can't seem to go any lower then 25 up front. I'm pretty much on my last thread.


I can't go any higher in the front, either the threads are too dirty (couldnt see behind the spring) or I hit the max height.

Wheels are OE titanium, 18*7.5 with 8mm spacers, 225-40-18 tires.

The KW part # for 3.2q and 2.0Tq is the same even though theres a few hundred pounds difference (prob all nose weight too) so i have a feeling my front shocks were meant for 2.0Tq weight


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

pjunk1 said:


> rick, when did you get coilovers? got tired of the springs? good choice. which variant?
> 
> really odd that you can't get lower than 25 ftg and on the last thread. i remember when i measured your car with springs you were already at around 25. something not right.


What's up Paul!! I got them used last week from a member here. Yeah, the springs weren't cutting it dude, if anyone is considering lowering their car, save and get coils!! I learned that the hard way.

They're V3's, I always heard KW's went pretty damn low too so something has to be wrong man. I'll post back with the exact measurements though.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> I can't go any higher in the front, either the threads are too dirty (couldnt see behind the spring) or I hit the max height.
> 
> Wheels are OE titanium, 18*7.5 with 8mm spacers, 225-40-18 tires.
> 
> The KW part # for 3.2q and 2.0Tq is the same even though theres a few hundred pounds difference (prob all nose weight too) so i have a feeling my front shocks were meant for 2.0Tq weight


Oh nice, I'm going to have to do some fender work to sit as low as I'd like due to my offsets.

That's interesting dude, I'm going to have to look into that a bit more.

Hey do you run snow tires or cables with your height?


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> what kit did you go with. It looks great


oh yeah!!! I have the same setup...


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Pat_McGroin said:


> What's up Paul!! I got them used last week from a member here. Yeah, the springs weren't cutting it dude, if anyone is considering lowering their car, save and get coils!! I learned that the hard way.
> 
> They're V3's, I always heard KW's went pretty damn low too so something has to be wrong man. I'll post back with the exact measurements though.


rick, that's great! i hear a lot of good things about the v3's. i had a feeling you'd end up with coilovers. did raz do the install?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

drove it for the first time in a month or two... had to put gas in it and air in the tires.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

*EVO 9 + AUDI A3 Video | Teaser*

I know it's a teaser, but what the hell.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPDY_I35G7Q&feature=youtu.be

Still got some more left editing to do. Hope y'all like it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> I know it's a teaser, but what the hell..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPDY_I35G7Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Still got some more left editing to do. Hope y'all like it.


Looks good!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

xnox202 said:


> I know it's a teaser, but what the hell..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPDY_I35G7Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Still got some more left editing to do. Hope y'all like it.


i like it!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

cldub said:


> Looks good!





HonDee-A3 said:


> i like it!


Cheers guys. Can't wait to finish the video. :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Hit 32k on the way back to long island from Buffalo last night.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Installed spacers. 20mm back and 10.5 front :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> Hit 32k on the way back to long island from Buffalo last night.


damn. I wish I finished as early as you. I finished my last final yesterday. and I know people still taking finals today




cldub said:


> Installed spacers. 20mm back and 10.5 front :thumbup:


what width wheel and et are you running?
20 and 10.5 seem like a lot


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Bought a filter and 12 liters of oil. I stocked up, found older Castro syntec at the dealership


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

S3 front bumper installed. :thumbup: Now I just need the rest of the kit :thumbdown:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> S3 front bumper installed. :thumbup: Now I just need the rest of the kit :thumbdown:


pics or it never happened!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> what width wheel and et are you running?
> 20 and 10.5 seem like a lot


18x8 et 45 I believe. The back sits flush with the fender, and I've experienced that fender liner bolt rubbing that people have talked about, so it's gone :thumbup: 

So far the only picture I took is still on my phone so I can't post it yet :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> pics or it never happened!!!


Awaiting one more fog grill (should arrive today). :facepalm:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Pics...and SOUND CLIP!


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Painted my side markers to match the car body. I prefer the euro look without the side marker better. 

The amber is ugly, IMO.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Took her in for First service..... One hour and they even washed and detailed it!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I ordered my Milltek exhaust today-). Downpipe with cat and res muffler system. Waiting for the brown van already-).


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Bought an AWE TOP, and a 345mm front brake kit!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Took it for a ride to downtown Boston


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Evo V said:


> Took it for a ride to downtown Boston


only thing I dislike about your car is how bad the plate is


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> only thing I dislike about your car is how bad the plate is


Ya its wicked bent. Go Sox!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> pics or it never happened!!!


Quick and dirty...










Need to find me a s-line badge...although, I don't think my car is too far off from a S3 now :beer:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> Ya its wicked bent. Go Sox!


It came from my old Golf MKIV and only when I put it on the A3 noticed how bad it is. Unfortunately in MA I need front plate


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

installed clear bra under the roof rack mount points 

bought this kit from lamin-x, super easy to do. 4 pre-cut film, plastic scraper for bubbles and even a little water sprayer! 

http://www.lamin-x.com/Roof-Rack-Paint-Protection-p/rr-8.htm 

highly recommend :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Installed CF splitter. Pics one day

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> installed clear bra under the roof rack mount points
> 
> bought this kit from lamin-x, super easy to do. 4 pre-cut film, plastic scraper for bubbles and even a little water sprayer!
> 
> ...


 Good call. I need to get one of those to use when I put my roof rack back on. First I need to fix the clear coat where it is all marred up from the feet


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Finished up my brakes yesterday (StopTech pads, OEM rotors, Goodridge lines, fluid flush) and got my Hotchkis rear sway bar put on. Still need to do the front bar :thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Finished up my brakes yesterday (StopTech pads, OEM rotors, Goodridge lines, fluid flush) and got my Hotchkis rear sway bar put on. Still need to do the front bar :thumbup:


 when i do brakes i want to try to do myself 

did you follow a DIY somewhere?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i do brakes i want to try to do myself
> 
> did you follow a DIY somewhere?


 I DIMyself as well. Used something like this: http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/5#


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> only thing I dislike about your car is how bad the plate is


 lol, you should see how badly i bend all of mine to make them fit on my cars, as I will not drill holes in any of my front bumpers. :laugh: 


Oh and I finally drove my a3, from my old house to my new house. Need to do a little work on her and lower it some more before the Feb 25th meet :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i do brakes i want to try to do myself
> 
> did you follow a DIY somewhere?


 Yep, basically the link KB posted. This one covers changing out your hardware: http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/5# 

And this one covers fluid flush/bleeding: http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/12# 

I also changed out the lines and installed Tyrolsport bushings at the same time and started with the fronts. They were somewhat time consuming and took the better part of a day to do. Well, the first wheel did. After I figured out what the hell I was actually doing the other side didn't take long at all. The rears went pretty quickly, actually, and didn't give me too much trouble. One thing the DIY didn't really mention is that when you push the pistons back in, open up the bleeder so that the old fluid from the caliper goes out and not back in the lines...plus the lack of pressure makes it a lot easier to push the pistons back in. Go find some plastic tubing to fit over the bleed nipples so the fluid doesn't get everywhere. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

bump from the grave

Lowered it MOAR. Not by much more, but installed JOM coilovers. The rears are spun up four full turns from bottom, fronts six. The after picture is about 5 minutes after I finished up, so they still need to settle.

However! The ride quality is surprisingly good for a cheap coil. I don't need anything fancy cause I'm not going to track the car. I just wanted a smoother ride and moar low, which is what I got.

Before picture is with H&R Cup Kit









After with JOM coilovers









I already know I'm going to have to raise the fronts up a bit, I rub pretty good when doing a sharp turn, like pulling into the driveway


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Installed a yakima roof rack. Now all need is a bmx bike I don't know how to ride to put up there so I can be cool like the cool kids. Next stop snowboarding in wintergreen on pseudo-snow on sunday... I can't wait to leave the east coast. :facepalm:


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

fuzion said:


>


Sweet image, man! You should post it over in the "official pic whoring thread" :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

fuzion said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> post processing or tilt shift lens?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

i love it. looks like a scale model/miniature .. but it's a phone app!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

the milltek turbo back exhaust is finally installed.. Very happy with it. It sounds a little deeper but still quiet unless I am really on the gas. No rattles as of yet too. wahoo.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Replaced inner CV boot on drivers side


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Found out that goo gone is the best wheel cleaner ever!


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

ClearCoatChristR said:


> Cleaned, polished and waxed. Interior aswell. Time spent: 12 Hours.


One of the cleanest A3's that I've seen. Total :heart:.

Any more pics?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

eurospek. said:


> One of the cleanest A3's that I've seen. Total :heart:.
> 
> Any more pics?


click through the pic whoring thread

he probably has the only dakkar(?) beige on the forum


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

ordered a set of gunmetal blqs. 4 weeks then theyre on!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

wishntoboutside said:


> the milltek turbo back exhaust is finally installed.. Very happy with it. It sounds a little deeper but still quiet unless I am really on the gas. No rattles as of yet too. wahoo.


would like to hear sound clip/video if possible


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Order Placed for some new shoes.. Gotta spoil the wifey lol.. CCW-LM20's


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

detailed my car...


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Doing maintenence on the A3
75k dsg service (a lil late @78k)

Ordered neuspeed power pulley
And a timing belt kit
Also preping the rear valence i got from TP for paint


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

HonDee-A3 said:


> detailed my car...


So clean! :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Time to switch to bbs rs convert to 18 with slanted lips  coming noon


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

Washed my car. Pretty disgusted with all the paint imperfections and scratches/scuffs from the previous owner. Also my B-pillar is pretty much done for. Half of it has the original vinyl peeled off and it's not getting any better.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced torn CV boot. What a PITA!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Getting tired of the silver the RS4's are in. Made some PS mockups of future plans for powder coating. Before I get them coated I am going to sand down all of the curbage from the previous owner. Two of them have minor curbage, one is curbed for a good chunk of the lip around, and one I actually had unbent and refinished when I first got the car, the wheel was taco'd essentially. Props to NuWheel in Tucson AZ!

Im leaning towards the burnt orange or gold. But the blue would be neat. I want to stand out at Wuste!

Also aquired a FMIC from a Cobalt today for free, its too wide to run in the A3 but a friend wants it for his B5 Passat and he is gonna trade me for one that will fit in the A3. Just gotta get some silicone piping and then its done!

Burnt Orange/Gold









Metallic Blue









Green just to appease a friend.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

What did i do to my A3 ? Well , traded it for an S3...http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...6065_100000338739849_1085250_1914096620_n.jpg


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> Getting tired of the silver the RS4's are in. Made some PS mockups of future plans for powder coating. Before I get them coated I am going to sand down all of the curbage from the previous owner. Two of them have minor curbage, one is curbed for a good chunk of the lip around, and one I actually had unbent and refinished when I first got the car, the wheel was taco'd essentially. Props to NuWheel in Tucson AZ!
> 
> Im leaning towards the burnt orange or gold. But the blue would be neat. I want to stand out at Wuste!
> 
> ...


I think the blue would be cool, just not metallic


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> Green just to appease a friend.


i like the green the most for some reason...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> Getting tired of the silver the RS4's are in. Made some PS mockups of future plans for powder coating. Before I get them coated I am going to sand down all of the curbage from the previous owner. Two of them have minor curbage, one is curbed for a good chunk of the lip around, and one I actually had unbent and refinished when I first got the car, the wheel was taco'd essentially. Props to NuWheel in Tucson AZ!
> 
> Im leaning towards the burnt orange or gold. But the blue would be neat. I want to stand out at Wuste!
> 
> Also aquired a FMIC from a Cobalt today for free, its too wide to run in the A3 but a friend wants it for his B5 Passat and he is gonna trade me for one that will fit in the A3. Just gotta get some silicone piping and then its done!


Gold looks so bad ass with white car. I'd go dark gold with a silver lip.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

B l u e ! !


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Posted this in another thread all its own, but here's what I did to my A3 so far:










More to come!


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Lots of nice pics in this thread :beer:

Just ordered a defi boost gauge.. can't wait to install it.



rebelxtnut said:


> Burnt Orange/Gold


Really feelin the gold, but i think burnt orange is a sick/unique colour.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

C3MH. said:


> Lots of nice pics in this thread :beer:
> 
> Just ordered a defi boost gauge.. can't wait to install it.
> 
> ...


Yeah! I like the gold, but the burnt orange would be cool.
Im gonna go to the shop today and see what colors they have available.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> Yeah! I like the gold, but the burnt orange would be cool.
> Im gonna go to the shop today and see what colors they have available.


Take pics if you ever decide to go through with it bro. :thumbup:


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

C3MH. said:


> Take pics if you ever decide to go through with it bro. :thumbup:


Oh I shall! Ive already gotten rid of alot of the curb damage to the wheels. Going to the tire shop that my friend works at next week to get the tires off and finish removing the curb damage. Then gonna get the wheels coated! Its a 2-3 day turn around time. So Ill be sure to take photos afterwards! Im pretty excited, I dont think too many people will have gold RS4's  It will stand out


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rebelxtnut said:


> Burnt Orange/Gold


Paint the mirror caps and the chrome around the front grill to match and you'll be... golden. Otherwise they will just look out of place. Maybe even do the front and back set of rings.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Paint the mirror caps and the chrome around the front grill to match and you'll be... golden. Otherwise they will just look out of place. Maybe even do the front and back set of rings.


Lol rebel chop that into the pic so we can take a look... sounds interesting.

On a similar note, how do you all feel about chrome mirror caps on our cars? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:? Thinking of grabbing a set..


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

C3MH. said:


> On a similar note, how do you all feel about chrome mirror caps on our cars? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:? Thinking of grabbing a set..


S3 mirror caps are always :thumbup:

Chrome or Matte is the only debate. I think silver cars require chrome for contrast. White can go either way. Most others look better with matte unless you've got chrome rims to match up with the mirror caps.

Not sure how they would work with colored rims on a white car. You would have a white car, black roof, colored rims, and chrome caps... just too much going on in different directions. I think matte would be better though, being less distracting from the rims.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> On a similar note, how do you all feel about chrome mirror caps on our cars? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:? Thinking of grabbing a set..


I'd pass with the color scheme you are thinking about going with. I would have the stock ones painted piano black to go with the open sky if I were you :thumbup:


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I'd pass with the color scheme you are thinking about going with. I would have the stock ones painted piano black to go with the open sky if I were you :thumbup:


I agree. Black with a white car is the only way to go for me. But I will probably keep mine white for now at least.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rebelxtnut said:


> I agree. Black with a white car is the only way to go for me. But I will probably keep mine white for now at least.


Yeah man, either black, or I'd get the matte aluminum ones and figure out a way to make them gunmetal instead and rock some gunmetal wheels to match.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

My A3's Lava Grey so going black isn't really an option for me.. I'm thinking of matte-aluminum (there are some ebay covers for ~$325 - dunno about quality though) to match my BBS CH's...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> My A3's Lava Grey so going black isn't really an option for me.. I'm thinking of matte-aluminum (there are some ebay covers for ~$325 - dunno about quality though) to match my BBS CH's...


My bad man...thought your car was Ibis White. Yeah, with Lava Grey I'd definitely go the matte aluminum route. I got some covers off eBay for like $250 or so...and they are "OK" at best. Fitment isn't perfect. I dunno if it bothers me enough to want to spend $600 for legit ones or not though.


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-S3-COM...6628023?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories

I got a pair of OEM s3 aluminium mirror covers from the same seller.
shipped them next day and delivery estimate is march 1-8.
can't wait. - just wanted to share b/c ppl here are looking to buy covers for the same price as the oem aluminium ones.

=)
Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yohoitztho said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-S3-COM...6628023?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories
> 
> I got a pair of OEM s3 aluminium mirror covers from the same seller.
> shipped them next day and delivery estimate is march 1-8.
> ...


Nice find. Does your OEM ones have turn signal indicators? May be interested :thumbup:


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

yohoitztho said:


> I got a pair of OEM s3 aluminium mirror covers from the same seller.
> shipped them next day and delivery estimate is march 1-8.
> can't wait. - just wanted to share b/c ppl here are looking to buy covers for the same price as the oem aluminium ones.
> 
> ...


nice :thumbup: take pics after your install.

@TBomb, how was the quality of the covers you bought off ebay? how are they holding up?


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Nice find. Does your OEM ones have turn signal indicators? May be interested :thumbup:


'09 facelift (don't know if that helps)
but yes, my oem ones have turn signal indicator slots. (black color)

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yohoitztho said:


> '09 facelift (don't know if that helps)
> but yes, my oem ones have turn signal indicator slots. (black color)
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


Let me find out if it'll work on my car...


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

yowzaa said:


> i love it. looks like a scale model/miniature .. but it's a phone app!


its not an iphone app!

straight off the camera, no processing. I am to lazy to do any processing lately!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Put my coilovers on yesterday. GD I'm sore. Fingers/hands feel like a 90 year old arthritic man. It took me about 8 hours working by myself...it would have gone a lot faster if I had bothered to get the proper tools (strut spreader and strut nut sockets). Sitting about 24.75" ground to fender right now. We'll see how it all settles out then go get an alignment after a couple hundred miles


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> Put my coilovers on yesterday. *GD I'm sore. Fingers/hands feel like a 90 year old arthritic man*. It took me about 8 hours working by myself...it would have gone a lot faster if I had bothered to get the proper tools (strut spreader and strut nut sockets). Sitting about 24.75" ground to fender right now. We'll see how it all settles out then go get an alignment after a couple hundred miles




Replaced my rear brakes, raised rear, and changed out front grill this past weekend and I feel the same way you do. Have a fist sized bruise on my right arm.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Put my coilovers on yesterday. GD I'm sore. Fingers/hands feel like a 90 year old arthritic man. It took me about 8 hours working by myself...it would have gone a lot faster if I had bothered to get the proper tools (strut spreader and strut nut sockets). Sitting about 24.75" ground to fender right now. We'll see how it all settles out then go get an alignment after a couple hundred miles


Pics? and what setup did you go with?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Replaced my rear brakes, raised rear, and changed out front grill this past weekend and I feel the same way you do. Have a fist sized bruise on my right arm.


Haha yeah, I have a nice bruise on my right forearm too.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Pics? and what setup did you go with?


KW V1's. I'll take some pics later...still want to make a couple adjustments


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Strut spreaders are for suckers! I just used a 1/4" extension


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> Strut spreaders are for suckers! I just used a 1/4" extension


Yeah I read that somewhere and it worked ok on the drivers side, but it took a little more rigging on the passenger side. I really wish I hadn't taken the passenger side axle all the way out...I didn't think I would ever get that sucker back in


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

I have added the Aux input on my RNS-E!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Yeah I read that somewhere and it worked ok on the drivers side, but it took a little more rigging on the passenger side. I really wish I hadn't taken the passenger side axle all the way out...I didn't think I would ever get that sucker back in


I didn't drop the axle when I installed my coils. I refused to haha


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Shizuka said:


> I have added the Aux input on my RNS-E!!


Through the back? What did you use?


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

Took mine in to my local shop (Auto Union in Huntington Beach) They were pretty reasonable...installed my KW V1's and turbo back APR exhaust for $300......looking (and sounding) good! 

And I painted my grill black today...


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

New rear brakes today. Also cut off the muffler recently. Not I only have a resonator. No cat 

Loud as hell and it sounds great. Gurgles, pops, ect. No drone cause I still have the resonator and the whole interior of my car is dynamatted

The paint for my wheels will be here soon. On the 13th I am going to sand, and on the 14th I am going to paint. I will photograph the whole process


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Through the back? What did you use?


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

Broke my passenger side seat back, the headrest from the rear seat clipped the edge of the seat back, tore the pleather and cracked the "cardboard?!" backing...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Shizuka said:


>


Sweet! Can you link me to what you got? Cable and button. If you don't mind sharing


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Started the installation of some driving aid ...
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7270_100000338739849_1105073_1068405115_n.jpg


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sir Ville said:


> Started the installation of some driving aid ...


Ok, so take that link that you posted, and put it between some image tags like [ IMG ] (link goes here) [ /IMG ] without the spaces inside the brackets, and you will actually be posting pictures here :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Will try the next time !


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Dropped off my oz's at memoryfab for refurb. Can't decide on color scheme. Also might be for sale


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ Do not sell. I repeat. Do not sell. You'll regret it.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ Do not sell. I repeat. Do not sell. You'll regret it.


why not? lol i'm really considering


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

From AudiForum

_First you have to upgrade the nav firmware to 0260, by just inserting the latest nav dvd, and it automatically updates. You can literally borrow the disc from someone, do the upgrade, and then go right back to your old disc and it works fine.

Then find someone with a vag com. I went on vagcomlocator.com and found a guy 10 minutes from my house. It is fast and easy, just plug it in, it reads the codes, and ti even tells you what numbers to change for whatever features. In my case, my original code was 0219637 and we changed it to 0219677. You will see other posts on here saying change to 0xxxx5x or 0xxxx6x, etc. That just means the only number you have to change is the second to last number. In my case, the vag com said to change that number to 7 in order to have both sat radio and aux in activated. We changed the code, rebooted the nav (by holding down the am/fm button and setup button for about 5 seconds I think), and then when you go into the CD/SD mode and push the Source List button, the AUX option magically appears.

I ordered these parts, it is everything you need:
1J0-972-977-G (the grey and purple housing)
000-979-009 (this is a single yellow wire, order three total)
8J0-035-475 and 8K0-973-754 (the black aux-in socket and wire housing)

The three wires come with pins installed on both ends, so they just click into the sockets on each end. You run a wire from hole 21 on the grey to hole 1 on the black. A wire from 6 grey to 2 black. Last wire from 22 grey to 3 black.

You slide the white block into the grey/purple pieces, and you end up with the fully assembled harness.

Pull out the head unit. You need four key/tools for Audi/VW head units. You can get a set off ebay for $5. Insert them into the slots on the face of the head unit, they click into place, and slide the head unit out. There are release buttons on the side to get the tools back out of the head unit. The wires on the back of the head unit are long enough to pull it all the way out and rest it on the shifter.

There is an empty socket in the upper corner of the head unit. Plug the grey connector into it, and the purple piece flips over to lock into place.

Then reach a finger down into the opening under the head unit space, and pop out the blank button next to the ESP button. Then reach into the back head unit space, and run the black connector and yellow wires back out the button opening.

Slide the head unit loosely back into place. Plug the black connector into the aux socket, and then push the aux socket back into the new button opening. On mine it isn't a perfect fit, but it is snug enough that it won't come loose.

Turn on the head unit to make sure everything works (it does), and slide the head unit all the way back, and it clicks/locks into place. Done! The sat radio, cd changer, bluetooth, everything works just like it always did, there is just an extra audio source now._[/I]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ thank you! :beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Those are nice, but your Futuras were oh so perfect.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Paint was delivered today for my wheels. But it appears as someone has stolen the package from the porch while I was in class. 

I contacted Amazon and they said to contact the seller. Did so and am waiting on a response. 

Might be a week or two delayed in painting the wheels gold


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Added in my Ash Tray Delete to the 2008 A3 2.0T. Local dealer got it in two days as opposed to the long lead times from online vendors, paid a bit more but got free shipping to compensate


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> Paint was delivered today for my wheels. But it appears as someone has stolen the package from the porch while I was in class.
> 
> I contacted Amazon and they said to contact the seller. Did so and am waiting on a response.
> 
> Might be a week or two delayed in painting the wheels gold


What kind of paint are you going to use when you catch those dirty thieves and chop off vital organs? I'm just curious as I have stock rims and would love to black them out on a budget (i.e. not able to afford new rims/tires right now and now sure how my local Powder Coating houses would charge).


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Added in my Ash Tray Delete to the 2008 A3 2.0T. Local dealer got it in two days as opposed to the long lead times from online vendors, paid a bit more but got free shipping to compensate



Sweet! I've been looking for a DIY with pics, and I've haven't found one that still has working pictures. You have?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Willie Gee said:


> Sweet! I've been looking for a DIY with pics, and I've haven't found one that still has working pictures. You have?


I used this one http://forums.quattroworld.com/a3/msgs/4668.phtml and it helped me through the whole process. Lots of pics and descriptions there.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just got UM dsg flash. Can't wait to use launch control :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Just got UM dsg flash. Can't wait to use launch control :laugh:


I still need to use mine...


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got APR Stage 1 91 flash done. Wow, highway pulls in 6th gear were no joke. I was expecting more low end power which I was nervous to see how it was daily driving around town but it's nice; doesn't come alive fully until mid range.

NewSouth boost gauge is nice but coming off ASAP. I've never sat and worked with a mechanical gauge and it's too annoying. If I want a quiet drive around town I can't get that due to the typical buzz. Yes, a no-buzz fitting was installed (RS Worx in NJ just did the install). I think I'll give up a bit of accuracy for a better experience. I'm not tracking the car or anything; just wanted to monitor the turbo like everything else.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I still need to use mine...



. still want to see video of your car in action.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> . still want to see video of your car in action.


Dyno being performed tomorrow. I'll be taping that. Then need to get someone to video it in action.


----------



## peanuboy (Jul 4, 2001)

I left a deposit and now waiting for outcome of credit app, meanwhile, sales told me my baby is roughly 3 weeks away, no VIN/commision # yet.....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Dyno being performed tomorrow. I'll be taping that. Then need to get someone to video it in action.


My GoPro is ready and willing


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Mounted a set of black 18" BBS CHs with spacers and finally feel good about taking some pictures... tomorrow after a good detail, that is


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

drove her 150 miles ish going to newburgh and back...all on a CEL
wasn't flashing so I'm not toooooo concerned =/


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Took a nice trip from Buffalo, NY to Roslyn, NY in 6 hours...beating my GPS in time of arrive :screwy:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

NYCameron said:


> drove her 150 miles ish going to newburgh and back...all on a CEL
> wasn't flashing so I'm not toooooo concerned =/


I'm usually concerned when I DON'T have a CEL


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

skotti said:


> I'm usually concerned when I DON'T have a CEL


haha. that is usually my mentality as well...but before this CEL, it was the longest time I was driving CEL free (like 4 months)


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

White ECS turn signals installed.
Iphone / ipod Blitzsafe installed.
Koni Sport Suspension Kit on the way.
Ashtray delete ordered
Votex lip and rear spoiler purchased, need to buy paint to spray.

Wheels/ tires chosen, money sav(ing).


Soon I will get the vehicle registered:  

...with a custom plate.

I don't have a problem, I can quit anytime I want. I just don't want to quit.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Wash her, changed the oil and installed S3 front grille


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Washed and installed HPA Velocity intake. Have yet to really open her up yet. First time getting on it a little and the wife is like, "What's that sound?" That, my dear, is the sound of a few more ponies under the hood. Now waiting on the ECU and DSG software flashes...this week perhaps?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

K04 91 octane 264HP 286TQ...Didn't get full boost still happy with my numbers...there is more left on the table...80 degrees in the garage


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ Yes!!!


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

paid it off.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cooterbo said:


> paid it off.


:beer: congrats. its a great feeling...although now you can focus more on mods


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> K04 91 octane 264HP 286TQ...Didn't get full boost still happy with my numbers...there is more left on the table...80 degrees in the garage


Is that best you guys have in Vegas is 91? I might be moving out there in a couple years, and if so, that's disappointing


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Is that best you guys have in Vegas is 91? I might be moving out there in a couple years, and if so, that's disappointing


And Cali too from what I recall. It does suck. Esp. knowing we can get race fuel pretty 'easily' around here.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> And Cali too from what I recall. It does suck. Esp. knowing we can get race fuel pretty 'easily' around here.


Oh do tell! I've been wanting to test out my 100 octane tune


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Oh do tell! I've been wanting to test out my 100 octane tune


This place should be close to you: http://www.a1speedandcustom.com/


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

91 IS the best you'll find in NV and CA....race gas is available in plenty of stations in So Cal....but the price is way high.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

We get 93 all day out here! For 4.15 a gallon right now....:banghead:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> We get 93 all day out here! For 4.15 a gallon right now....:banghead:


Ouch, last time I was at the pump it was 4.05 per gallon. Not really looking forward to the 5 dollar gas we're supposed to be getting this summer -_-

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys whine over that bargain price?? We pay : approx. 8.50$ /gallon. Now that´s something to weep over!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

~3.90 for 93 octane


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sir Ville said:


> You guys whine over that bargain price?? We pay : approx. 8.50$ /gallon. Now that´s something to weep over!


AND you have a S3 :thumbup: More power to you.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> :beer: congrats. its a great feeling...although now you can focus more on mods


Yep. Ko4 and s3 i/c, here I come... Just gotta get a job first. :banghead:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

cldub said:


> Is that best you guys have in Vegas is 91? I might be moving out there in a couple years, and if so, that's disappointing


you can thank Cali for their stringent emissions program for that! the whole west coast is like that maybe even as far out as colorado! (not positive)

There are however tons of gas stations here that have 100 octane on the pump


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> you can thank Cali for their stringent emissions program for that! the whole west coast is like that maybe even as far out as colorado! (not positive)
> 
> There are however tons of gas stations here that have 100 octane on the pump


That definitely makes up for it. Just need APR to get on their **** and come out with their iPhone app so I can change programs on the fly.

edit: To keep up with the thread, I got a new windshield installed today.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

cldub said:


> That definitely makes up for it. Just need APR to get on their **** and come out with their iPhone app so I can change programs on the fly.
> 
> edit: To keep up with the thread, *I got a new windshield installed today*.


Ugh, how much did that cost? i got a rock chip the size of a golf ball the other day:banghead: and it can't be fixed...i need to get a couple quotes but im too afraid to hear how much itll cost


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BritBulldog said:


> Ugh, how much did that cost? i got a rock chip the size of a golf ball the other day:banghead: and it can't be fixed...i need to get a couple quotes but im too afraid to hear how much itll cost


Depends on your deductible. You might as well go through insurance if you have low deductible.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> Ugh, how much did that cost? i got a rock chip the size of a golf ball the other day:banghead: and it can't be fixed...i need to get a couple quotes but im too afraid to hear how much itll cost


$100, that was my deductible. 

HOWEVER, I did look at what it WOULD have cost. For an entire windshield replacement, part and labor was just shy of $400

edit: Insurance company went through Safelite


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah, my deductible is $500, so i might as well pay for it out of pocket.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> yeah, my deductible is $500, so i might as well pay for it out of pocket.


Depending on your record, it might be an option to lower your deductible. I went from $500 to $100 and only saw like, an $8 increase per month


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ I work in insurance and the man knows what he speaks. For the minimal price increasae, it's worth it. My comprehensive deductible is $25


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ I work in insurance and the man knows what he speaks. For the minimal price increasae, it's worth it. My comprehensive deductible is $25


Yeah, I don't know what it is but people seem afraid of lowering their deductible (not that you are, BritBulDog, just generalizing). I called USAA one day out of curiosity and found out what the increase would be and jumped all over it. Now that I'm 25 I can probably even afford to go to a $0 deductible


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Re-ordered the gold paint at my expense. The merchant is filing a claim with the post office. But for the mean time I will be out 70 bucks or so.

Ill have the wheels painted by the end of next week.

Im gonna document the entire process! Photos! A ton of them


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Painted my intake today!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

mounted a roof box and took her on a ski road trip to VT


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just purchased S3 side skirts on sale :beer:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Just purchased S3 side skirts on sale :beer:


Where did you get them from? I may have to buy a set.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Evo V said:


> Where did you get them from? I may have to buy a set.


http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/Side_Skirts/

Edit, I think I bought the last/only set for pre-2009. HAHA.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/Side_Skirts/
> 
> Edit, I think I bought the last/only set for pre-2009. HAHA.


I didn't know there is a difference for 2009+. Mine is 2009. Thanks!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

asal said:


> mounted a roof box and took her on a ski road trip to VT


Where'd you go in vermont?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

2006-2012 all same.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/Side_Skirts/
> 
> Edit, I think I bought the last/only set for pre-2009. HAHA.


lol - you got the last/only front bumper too - how long before the rear end goes on sale? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> lol - you got the last/only front bumper too - how long before the rear end goes on sale? :laugh:


You know, I wasn't even looking for them today either. Just happen to decide to go to ECS to look up something else, so I figured why not look...and it was on sale.

Apparently now I need freakin' door blades as well. :banghead:
Rear will go...in the end.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Changed my cam follower and my oil. Giving Shell Rotella T6 a go this time


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i just ordered the rear today heheh

140 bux


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i just ordered the rear today heheh
> 
> 140 bux


 With the money? :thumbup:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where'd you go in vermont?


 we drove up to Sugarbush. Got like 4-5" overnight for some very nice saturday morning carving


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I have done absolutely nothing to Ruby Q :banghead: (except chip  ) 

STILL dealing with accident injuries from 2 years ago :banghead: :banghead: 

STILL have not settled with the other insurance company :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

Want to either, install the Euro Sline Springs I got from Frank or coilovers, but until the medical treatments/bills are over . . .


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Installed my summer wheels and tires. I think winter is over in MA


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

*confirmed, it is summer time in MA*

I also switched from winter wheels to summer wheels


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

greggmischenko said:


> I also switched from winter wheels to summer wheels


 Where in MA are you? I haven't seen any other A3's with RS3 wheels. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tagged a bobcat last night at about 80 MPH on the interstate  Busted my bumper, fog light, fog light grill, windshield washer reservoir, and broke the alarm horn off from where it mounts to the radiator support. Also tore up the fender liner and part of the plastic trim under the car :banghead:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Tagged a bobcat last night at about 80 MPH on the interstate  Busted my bumper, fog light, fog light grill, windshield washer reservoir, and broke the alarm horn off from where it mounts to the radiator support. Also tore up the fender liner and part of the plastic trim under the car :banghead:


  

Glad your ok sorry about the A3, it sounds like a bad accident with all those parts damaged


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Wrapped my parcel shelf in white suede. Aside from a few ripples, I think it turned out pretty good. That indented part in the middle was tricky


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

refurbed and sold it for a change


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Tagged a bobcat last night at about 80 MPH on the interstate  Busted my bumper, fog light, fog light grill, windshield washer reservoir, and broke the alarm horn off from where it mounts to the radiator support. Also tore up the fender liner and part of the plastic trim under the car :banghead:


 Where in Dallas were you ?! I need to make sure I stay clear of that area when I get my A3  
But seriously I'm sorry and hope everything works out :thumbup:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Had my front hood and both side fendors repainted with all the dents taken out. Looks like new again and part of the cost was covered under audi rust corrosion warranty.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

I replaced both outer cv boots,oil change,dog-bone stiffener bracket thingy. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> Where in Dallas were you ?! I need to make sure I stay clear of that area when I get my A3
> But seriously I'm sorry and hope everything works out :thumbup:


 Haha I was on 45 south, headed to Bryan/College Station. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

finally installed COs on my car 

this is how the rear sits... 









those are my winter wheels that I vinyl wrapped 

It is wayyyyy too low for my liking...I have to crank them back up, but I don't think it will make that much of a difference because it didn't seem like there was that much room 

I WILL give a profile pic of the car...when I get it back on Wednesday or so from my friend 

When installing the COs, we had to destroy a tie rod end, and we couldn't find a replacement...so I'm waiting on that


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally got the wheel paint in!!!!!! 

The process will commence Monday! 










And a photo of everything laid out.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Evo V said:


> I haven't seen any other A3's with RS3 wheels. :beer:


 Those aren't RS3 wheels but they do look good


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Where in MA are you? I haven't seen any other A3's with RS3 wheels. :beer:


 Where are both of you guys? I'm in Southie but I want to start getting some meet ups going this spring/summer!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> Finally got the wheel paint in!!!!!!
> 
> The process will commence Monday!
> 
> ...


 What condition are those wheels in? Because I would suggest sanding more than just with 400, even if they aren't bad. You'd be surprised how well 400 grit sandpaper marks will show up


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

cldub said:


> Wrapped my parcel shelf in white suede. Aside from a few ripples, I think it turned out pretty good. That indented part in the middle was tricky


 Yeah I did mine with red suede. I was pretty pissed by the end. 3 months later it faded out so I have to do it again. Going to try some Alcantra this time... 

Any one have experiance doing the headliner and pillars? Any tricky bits I should know about? I've done a few different cars but never an A3.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

inertpyro said:


> Yeah I did mine with red suede. I was pretty pissed by the end. 3 months later it faded out so I have to do it again. Going to try some Alcantra this time...
> 
> Any one have experiance doing the headliner and pillars? Any tricky bits I should know about? I've done a few different cars but never an A3.


 I was thinking about doing the pillars and headliner as well. Apparently the stuff I have has UV resistance, but it's no alcantara. The parcel shelf was definitely an ass pain 


It is by no means anywhere near matching the white of the car, but I still like it 










You can tell there are some slight ripple marks in the fabric. I had some trouble getting this to lay down flat


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

cldub said:


> I was thinking about doing the pillars and headliner as well. Apparently the stuff I have has UV resistance, but it's no alcantara. The parcel shelf was definitely an ass pain


 From what I hear red is the worst color for fading. I really like that gray though. A color like that may go well with Ocean Blue. It would go a lot nicer with my interior any ways. :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Did some slicing and dicing on the rear bumper, tabs, and fender lining. Also sliced a little of my hand too. After all the blood, sweat, and tears I can now ride lower and I won't rub. When I air out, the bumper doesn't bow out anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Put in some gas .................. and swapped on my summers :thumbup: Need to pick up some spacers now


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

inertpyro said:


> From what I hear red is the worst color for fading. I really like that gray though. A color like that may go well with Ocean Blue. It would go a lot nicer with my interior any ways. :thumbup:


 Yeah man definitely, I got plenty of this stuff so I'm thinking about wrapping my pillars in it. The only thing that has me worried is how easy this color is to get dirty


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

got moar low 

will be receiving my new spacers this week, will post pics then


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

C3MH. said:


> Put in some gas .................. and swapped on my summers :thumbup: Need to pick up some spacers now


 What do you have for a gauge set up there? Want to get a boost gauge, but keep it out of the instrument cluster.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got an HPA hockey puck for the transmission. Not looking forward to prying out the old mount.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

I received the news that my car will be at the dealership this Friday!


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Today ? Almost finished the install of the hand operated throttle/brake assembly.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Sir Ville said:


> Today ? Almost finished the install of the hand operated throttle/brake assembly.


 I don't want to sound like a dick or point out the obvious, but whats up with that?


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What do you have for a gauge set up there? Want to get a boost gauge, but keep it out of the instrument cluster.


 It's a defi racer gauge, I just used the mounting hardware they provide in the kit


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

cldub said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick or point out the obvious, but whats up with that?


 http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...410833684_1224766368_3571973_1139108347_n.jpg 

Well - i´ve been an MX rider/racer nearly all my life untill last September when a huge crash left me paralyzed from waist down. So i´m wheelchair bound = manually operated throttle/brake needed. That´s what..


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Sir Ville said:


> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...410833684_1224766368_3571973_1139108347_n.jpg
> 
> Well - i´ve been an MX rider/racer nearly all my life untill last September when a huge crash left me paralyzed from waist down. So i´m wheelchair bound = manually operated throttle/brake needed. That´s what..


 damn, sorry to hear about that 

there is actually another user here who had something similar happen to him 

and his a3 is stage 3 IIRC (although your s3 might be faster) 

someone will jump in and say his name, or he will introduce himself


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

No worries! I´m getting my life back on track slowly but surely. With my new ride i´ll make it happen a bit faster though!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Sir Ville said:


> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...410833684_1224766368_3571973_1139108347_n.jpg
> 
> Well - i´ve been an MX rider/racer nearly all my life untill last September when a huge crash left me paralyzed from waist down. So i´m wheelchair bound = manually operated throttle/brake needed. That´s what..


 **** man, sorry for bringing it up. I had a feeling it was something like that, but my curiosity got the best of me. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Like said - no worries


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Started sanding the wheels! One wheel down three to go. I have class today and then gonna watch the Australian GP with a friend. I sadly already know who won, stupid internet spoilers that I read by accident. But I still look forward to watching the race! So the rest of the wheels will have to wait till tomorrow 










Wet sanded with 400. Took me about 2 hours including cleaning the wheel. I sanded the outside, and the inside barrel of the wheel. 

Will paint tomorrow or Wednesday depending on how much effort my hands can take with the sanding. I may go to harbor freight and pick up a small sander to help me out. 

During sanding.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Did some slicing and dicing on the rear bumper, tabs, and fender lining. Also sliced a little of my hand too. After all the blood, sweat, and tears I can now ride lower and I won't rub. When I air out, the bumper doesn't bow out anymore. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: 

Added half a quart of oil  
A few days ago fixed the quad exhaust 

It need to go to get fixed and paint the rear valence but im dreading having to drive around in a rental


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ Boo to a rental. On a lighter note, Wuste is booked! I can't wait.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Sir Ville said:


> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...410833684_1224766368_3571973_1139108347_n.jpg
> 
> Well - i´ve been an MX rider/racer nearly all my life untill last September when a huge crash left me paralyzed from waist down. So i´m wheelchair bound = manually operated throttle/brake needed. That´s what..


 I know a friend who has a different set up than yours which alos seems more enjoyable to drive. His acceleration thingy goes around the steering wheel and when you grab/pull it accelerates. :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

uea ubera3 has wheelchair made out of titanium


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sir Ville said:


> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0833684_1224766368_3571973_1139108347_ n.jpg
> 
> Well - i´ve been an MX rider/racer nearly all my life untill last September when a huge crash left me paralyzed from waist down. So i´m wheelchair bound = manually operated throttle/brake needed. That´s what..


 a little off topic...but something I stumbled upon today.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

jowsley0923 said:


> a little off topic...but something I stumbled upon today.


 Although off topic but :Seen, tested and me like! My wife thought i should have one so i can help her around in the kitchen. That alone made me NOT want to get one... :banghead:


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

tp. said:


> uea ubera3 has wheelchair made out of titanium


 ... and so have i. Mine is made out of Ti and Carbon fiber. Waiting for another wheelchair made entirely out of CF = weighs 9.7 lbs. with wheels = the lightest wheelchair made.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

mkim said:


> I know a friend who has a different set up than yours which alos seems more enjoyable to drive. His acceleration thingy goes around the steering wheel and when you grab/pull it accelerates. :thumbup:


 I tried that configuration along with four other solutions but i liked the push forward for brake/flick your wrist (or pull back) for throttle most. I have the cruise control & blinkers switches mounted on the "knob" as well to make things easier.:thumbup:


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

cldub said:


> What condition are those wheels in? Because I would suggest sanding more than just with 400, even if they aren't bad. You'd be surprised how well 400 grit sandpaper marks will show up


 The wheels were in excellent condition except for some curb rash that I got rid of. I figure with two coats of primer and two - three coats of paint and a coat or two of clear that 400 will be enough. I recently did my intake. It was bare metal and I painted it black. I used 400 on that and it looks badass and perfect!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Sir Ville said:


> Although off topic but :Seen, tested and me like! My wife thought i should have one so i can help her around in the kitchen. That alone made me NOT want to get one... :banghead:


 Good man! 



rebelxtnut said:


> The wheels were in excellent condition except for some curb rash that I got rid of. I figure with two coats of primer and two - three coats of paint and a coat or two of clear that 400 will be enough. I recently did my intake. It was bare metal and I painted it black. I used 400 on that and it looks badass and perfect!


 Very well!


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Where in MA are you? I haven't seen any other A3's with RS3 wheels. :beer:


 Living in Hudson now and working in Marlborough...but moving soon (maybe to Maynard). 

I don't venture into Boston much, though.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

greggmischenko said:


> Living in Hudson now and working in Marlborough...but moving soon (maybe to Maynard).
> 
> I don't venture into Boston much, though.


 I see. I don't go that way neither.


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Sir Ville said:


> Today ? Almost finished the install of the hand operated throttle/brake assembly.


 
Very inspiring man. People amaze me.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

(Woo page 30!) 

Decided a month or so ago to paint my wheels! All in all this is about 12-15 hours of labor. And about 175 dollars in supplies. (would have been cheaper if I already had a space heater) 

Wheels off! 









Supplies! I ended up buying two more cans of primer than are in this photo. I ended up using three cans of primer. Three cans of paint, and one can of the clear coat. Its always good to have extra. I also ended up needing another package of sand paper that isnt shown here 









The color I chose was the gold from the STI BBS's. The company I bought it from was Grimmspeed. 









Curb rash! 









And its gone! (note: not the same wheel as above, didnt get a photo of the after of that one) 









Sanding and cleaning! 









Shane helped me out today with the sanding and cleaning. 









Sanded! and clean! 


















Keep the wind out, stupid open air garage 









Dont want any overspray on the car! 









Keeps the paint off the tires! 









Primer! 









Second coat and all done! 









First coat of gold! 









Done with the second coat! 









No photo for the 3rd coat of gold or the two coats of clear. 

Here are the wheels curing in my bathroom. I put a tiny space heater in there. Should be fully cured in 24-48 hours!!!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> Decided a month or so ago to paint my wheels! All in all this is about 12-15 hours of labor.


 Looks good. 

I've done this to other vehicles myself and I'm surprised more people don't do it. It's cheap and my wheels turned out much better than I thought they would. 

I used PlastiKote wheel paint. As with painting anything, all the tough work was in the prep. 

Bill


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice work rebelxtnut :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks crazy good! I might buy some beaters and create a spring project...I think gold would look so nice on lava grey.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Wheels are still curing in my bathroom. I could barely open the door as the heat expanded the wood! Its over 100 deg inside my bathroom! 




krazyboi said:


> Nice work rebelxtnut :beer:


 Thanks  It was alot of hard work! 




UTE said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I've done this to other vehicles myself and I'm surprised more people don't do it. It's cheap and my wheels turned out much better than I thought they would.
> 
> ...


 Exactly, the actual painting took about 3 hours. The prep work took over 10. I wanted to do it right. Some people just would do a quick sand and then paint em, but I went all out! My fingers do hurt quite a bit, but it was worth it. 



NBPT_A3 said:


> Looks crazy good! I might buy some beaters and create a spring project...I think gold would look so nice on lava grey.


 Gold on grey would work very well. Gold goes with pretty much any color. Gold+black, gold+white, gold+red, gold+blue, ect.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

gold+any color but needs a polished lip imo


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

They are on!!!!!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i duno why gold always look good on white.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks good! You got a little overspray on the tires even with all the precautions you took. I think your calipers need to be a different color now, kinda clashes with the gold. black maybe?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

his calipers are stock un painted


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

tp. said:


> i duno why gold always look good on white.


 Thanks  I think so too!!!


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

rebelxtnut said:


> They are on!!!!!!


Those look sick!!









So which wheels are those? I was hoping when I found my A3 that it would have had those on them. My brother loves the wheels that I have, but I loved those!

You did a great job!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

JaseZilla said:


> Those look sick!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton!!!

They are RS4 Reps. You can get them for about 800 a set brand new. They came with the A3 when I bough it. But all of them are bent slightly and they had some bad curb rash. Got rid of the rash but the bends are there. Slight vibration at speed is all. 

Later on I will get some different wheels. But the gold should keep me happy for a year or so


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

rebelxtnut said:


> Thanks a ton!!!
> 
> They are RS4 Reps. You can get them for about 800 a set brand new. They came with the A3 when I bough it. But all of them are bent slightly and they had some bad curb rash. Got rid of the rash but the bends are there. Slight vibration at speed is all.
> 
> Later on I will get some different wheels. But the gold should keep me happy for a year or so


Awwwee okok. RS4 Reps. Well I think Gold is always a compliment to black or white. But I think you guys did a great job. It was nice to see someone actually take the time to do something right when it comes to painting wheels. Like yea I know we are not painters and stuff lol, but all the work you did will go a long way!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

JaseZilla said:


> Awwwee okok. RS4 Reps. Well I think Gold is always a compliment to black or white. But I think you guys did a great job. It was nice to see someone actually take the time to do something right when it comes to painting wheels. Like yea I know we are not painters and stuff lol, but all the work you did will go a long way!


Thanks! If Im gonna do something, Im gonna do it right!


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

MY LATEST AND GREATEST MOD TO MY CAR

!!


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

jpnA3 said:


> MY LATEST AND GREATEST MOD TO MY CAR
> 
> !!


Aweeee Crap duuude..









Well you now have to tell us how it happened.







I'm so sorry man. Hear anything from insurance yet?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Your sarcasm amused me but I feel your lost. Hope all goes well for the car.











S-line front bumper.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jpnA3 said:


> MY LATEST AND GREATEST MOD TO MY CAR
> 
> !!


Holy crap. Hope everyone came out of the accident fine. Did the airbags deploy? Doesn't look like it from this view.



xnox202 said:


> S-line front bumper.


I have one for sale in Classifieds... just sayin'.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

cooterbo said:


> Looks good! You got a little overspray on the tires even with all the precautions you took.


One of the things I do before I paint wheels is put a few coats of silicone on the tires before I get started. Then, if some over spray does get on the tires, it literally washes right off.

Bill


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jpnA3 said:


> MY LATEST AND GREATEST MOD TO MY CAR
> 
> !!


Damn dude, hope everyone is ok.

Good time to do a Facelift conversion. Looks like you're going to need all the body parts anyways.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got my S3 side skirts from ECS :snowcool:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally got my new license plate. Although I wanted to bring my 1337TT plate from my TT to 1337A3 over, some jerk here in AZ already has that


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jpnA3 said:


> MY LATEST AND GREATEST MOD TO MY CAR
> 
> !!


What happened? That's some crazy looking damage...


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's the story:

Apparently I am a bad driver said a few "witnesses". I got cut off by a [email protected]$KING moron on a bicycle and yes (its the idiot that's in the picture to the left). He crossed the street when it was a green light for me! I was coming down the street about 45mph (if i remembered correctly). I didn't notice the guy until maybe when he was about 10 feet away, so I jerked to the left HARD, which caused me to lose control of my car. I tried to pull the car back into the correct lane to avoid on coming traffic (because that would've been BAD), but once I gained a little more control it was all too late. I hit a white Chevy truck to the left and another Toyota to my right which were stopped at the red light ahead of me (DOUBLE THE TROUBLE). I was in between both lanes when I gained control of my car. Luckily my girlfriend and I walked about with minor injuries, but the love of my life (as you can see in the photo) didn't turn out so well. My insurance covered all the damages, but I have to say that I am NOT looking forward to my next insurance quote. Car is in repair and will take about 3-4 weeks. Being that the guy was on a bike, witnesses said that I was reckless and careless because I apparently was the "*******" who avoided killing him!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

this is why u need video camera in car.

so u have some evidence for insurance


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Got my hands on a contour roam and will install as soon as I get my baby back.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jpnA3 said:


> Got my hands on a contour roam and will install as soon as I get my baby back.


i got that too but it doesnt loop when it runs out of space 

This is what I use:
Bought in taiwan $180 loops when out of space. new file every 2 min or settable for longer. have date and time also.

http://www.sampo.com.tw/products/digi-surveillance/care-product/black-box/MDR-0018


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Getting that now.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jpnA3 said:


> Getting that now.


its in chinese thou


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Was the guy on the bike walking or riding? If he was riding he has to follow the rules as if he was a car. Laws may be different in your state.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> Was the guy on the bike walking or riding? If he was riding he has to follow the rules as if he was a car. Laws may be different in your state.


Good point. That's usually the case, hence why bike riders are supposed to ride WITH the flow of traffic. IIRC, they're to be considered as another vehicle, at least in VA


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> Finally got my new license plate. Although I wanted to bring my 1337TT plate from my TT to 1337A3 over, some jerk here in AZ already has that


Love black plate on black car!! Can't get black plate here in cali. Only availbalbe for sub 1970's.


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well then, I have to find alternatives.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

So much going on on this page. Gold wheels look good up there! ^^^ About the guy that got into the accident. I'm glad you and your lady are safe and sound. Your car will be back to normal. Main thing is you're good to go.:thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> Finally got my new license plate. Although I wanted to bring my 1337TT plate from my TT to 1337A3 over, some jerk here in AZ already has that


black plate = awesome

excess plate bracket = no bueno

trim that plate bracket!!! I think that was the first mod I did on my car


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> black plate = awesome
> 
> excess plate bracket = no bueno
> 
> trim that plate bracket!!! I think that was the first mod I did on my car


Hey that's just how it came direct from the DMV, I haven't had time to play around with it too much as my temporary plate when I bought the car last month had already expired and I was rolling in my A3 with a "1337TT" plate.

No one could figure it out before so its not like someone was going to be "Hey Dude that's not a TT" but still, I needed to change it.

Trimming shall commence this weekend. All hail black plates!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Finished my interior LED conversion (previously did the license plate lights).


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u shold do dual trunk led setup while ur at it


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp. said:


> u shold do dual trunk led setup while ur at it


Where would one acquire such a magnificent setup?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp. said:


> u shold do dual trunk led setup while ur at it


Dual trunk LED? What kind of wizardry are you referring to?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u guys duno???? i sell those!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah, right . . . some big multinational sells them:

http://oemmods.com/


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

JRutter said:


> yeah, right . . . some big multinational sells them:
> 
> http://oemmods.com/


famiry purchase?


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

I think if they had a warmer color LED for interior I would deff do that, but I just think the White is really... white? lol idk, like I don't wanna say intrusive, but it's just too white for me.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> famiry purchase?


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Well except for the trunk lights lol. Those would be sick.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> X2 :thumbup:


X3 :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> u shold do dual trunk led setup while ur at it


Best mod ever! (for my trunk that is). I feel the OEM is way too under powered.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

JaseZilla said:


> I think if they had a warmer color LED for interior I would deff do that, but I just think the White is really... white? lol idk, like I don't wanna say intrusive, but it's just too white for me.


I think the 5K white is really nice, but to each their own, the sickly looking yellow that is OEM was just, yeck, but I don't mind the striking white light, plus you only see it for about 15 seconds when you unlock and get in and maybe if you're reading an old school map?!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

NYCameron said:


> trim that plate bracket!!! I think that was the first mod I did on my car


Not aware of this. Explain please.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

vwlippy said:


> Not aware of this. Explain please.


Here you go: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2338680


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Best mod ever! (for my trunk that is). I feel the OEM is way too under powered.


They are great. :thumbup: I think tp did a group buy a couple years ago?


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> I think the 5K white is really nice, but to each their own, the sickly looking yellow that is OEM was just, yeck, but I don't mind the striking white light, plus you only see it for about 15 seconds when you unlock and get in and maybe if you're reading an old school map?!


whats a map?


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> I think the 5K white is really nice, but to each their own, the sickly looking yellow that is OEM was just, yeck, but I don't mind the striking white light, plus you only see it for about 15 seconds when you unlock and get in and maybe if you're reading an old school map?!


Old school map?







What's that?!!!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

JaseZilla said:


> Old school map?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of, what does Audi expect us to put in that compartment under the passenger seat? I haven't seen a "map" in ages my my beautiful phone.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

beckermanex said:


> Speaking of, what does Audi expect us to put in that compartment under the passenger seat? I haven't seen a "map" in ages my my beautiful phone.


I keep my radar detector there.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I keep my radar detector there.


I keep my sunglasses in there


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> Speaking of, what does Audi expect us to put in that compartment under the passenger seat? I haven't seen a "map" in ages my my beautiful phone.


I keep my VAG-Com cable there.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I keep my GPS in there as well as a Leatherman


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I keep interior detailing brushes there


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bad valve stem seals


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

I keep a 380 in my passenger box


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally got a photo of my car, clean, with the painted wheels!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> Finally got a photo of my car, clean, with the painted wheels!


Good job on the wheels friend!:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> Finally got a photo of my car, clean, with the painted wheels!


Looks like sex!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

cldub said:


> Good job on the wheels friend!:thumbup:





NBPT_A3 said:


> Looks like sex!



Thanks guys!!!!! 

Today I replaced my rear drivers side wheel bearing. Those 14mm 12 points that hold the caliper carrier on are a bitch to get off!!!

My car is SILENT now. Before it was WHIRRRRRRRRRRRRR at any speed. It was unbearable on the highway. Im so happy! Its like a new car!


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

Cleaned the engine bay. And may pick up some wheels tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

not good pics, but i put amber bulbs in my DRL's. i dont use my drl's but i like the orange glow in the housing from the bulbs just bieng in there

pics do no justice
before








after








on









off


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Bought a third car so that I wouldn't have to get rid of it?    :thumbup: :beer:    :sly:


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Speaking of, what does Audi expect us to put in that compartment under the passenger seat? I haven't seen a "map" in ages my my beautiful phone.


Wait... There is a compartment there...


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

rebelxtnut said:


> Finally got a photo of my car, clean, with the painted wheels!


seeexxxyyyyyyy.







It did come out looking very nice!!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, a day late... but this is what was done yesterday. Now a good chance my MAF is toast as a result...










This was the day before...


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well, a day late... but this is what was done yesterday. Now a good chance my MAF is toast as a result...


That engine bay looks AMAZZZZINGGG!!!







Seriously! What products do you use to degrease and then get the shine!!!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

JaseZilla said:


> That engine bay looks AMAZZZZINGGG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously... I used a steam cleaner to get the grease out and blast the dirt out of the little nooks and crannies. Just don't get it too close to the electricals...:laugh:

Than just wiped it down with some Armor All to give it that shine. Needs nothing more... other than a good bit of patience.


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> Seriously... I used a steam cleaner to get the grease out and blast the dirt out of the little nooks and crannies. Just don't get it too close to the electricals...:laugh:
> 
> Than just wiped it down with some Armor All to give it that shine. Needs nothing more... other than a good bit of patience.


Well It really looks amazing man. Just like the rest of your car. I never would have thought about a steamer cleaner thingie. Nice job and thinks for the info man!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

switched out my 8mm spacers for 10/12mm but major rubbing in back and slight in front 

sent back the rears for 10's


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ordered my struts/shocks and springs over the weekend. Bilstiens and Nuespeed springs. Looking forward to eliminating that fender gap. Still need some wheel spacers but that should be the easy part.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Dropped my car off at TST


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Busted my passenger rear strut...great.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

Just ordered for my 2010 A3 FWD an AWE Cat Back Resonated Exhaust. This is a special order and it will take 6-8 weeks to get it

http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/audi-1/a3/2-0t/awe-a3catback.html

See video. The sound is amazing


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fixed rear bumper, painted valance and fixes fender

Cant wait to pick up the A3 after work tomorrow
 happy as a clam



















Also (not sure if i already posted this) added a remus quad exhaust and neuspeed powerrpulley
Led taillights should be arriving tomorrow


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> Also (not sure if i already posted this) added a remus quad exhaust and neuspeed powerrpulley
> Led taillights should be arriving tomorrow



I'm seriously thinking about picking up the facelift LED tails. Ashtray delete and new (to me) intake on the way, thanks to Tbomb. 

Since I'm slowly piecing together an air ride kit, I'm looking for a dual gauge pod that can fit in my ashtray delete area. Anyone know of such a thing? Or is it something I'll have to make?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

cldub said:


> Since I'm slowly piecing together an air ride kit, I'm looking for a dual gauge pod that can fit in my ashtray delete area. Anyone know of such a thing? Or is it something I'll have to make?


Osir- comes in carbon fiber or flat black.

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=A38PIA


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JaxACR said:


> Osir- comes in carbon fiber or flat black.
> 
> http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=A38PIA


Damn I don't know how I missed that when I looked a few days ago. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

cldub said:


> I'm seriously thinking about picking up the facelift LED tails. Ashtray delete and new (to me) intake on the way, thanks to Tbomb.
> 
> Since I'm slowly piecing together an air ride kit, I'm looking for a dual gauge pod that can fit in my ashtray delete area. Anyone know of such a thing? Or is it something I'll have to make?


What pieces do you need? I have a few spare parts floating around my garage, fitings, bags etc.....


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Busted my passenger rear strut...great.


how the heck did that happen?


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Just curious - is your car FWD or Quattro?

Thx!




eurotuned00 said:


> Fixed rear bumper, painted valance and fixes fender
> 
> Cant wait to pick up the A3 after work tomorrow
> happy as a clam
> ...


----------



## TomA3 (Jan 7, 2012)

This. From our group buy. Doing another one on the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> What pieces do you need? I have a few spare parts floating around my garage, fitings, bags etc.....


Everything lol


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> how the heck did that happen?


 Oh, you know, the crater sized potholes in Boston from the thaw. It's not completely broken but I have a new one on order. Replacing asap.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Got the Eurosport intake from Tbomb yesterday and got that bad boy installed :beer::beer:


----------



## ClearCoatChristR (Mar 3, 2009)

Fitted chrome fog light surrounds:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

biff2bart said:


> Just curious - is your car FWD or Quattro?
> 
> Thx!


 Fwd


----------



## joser11 (Aug 8, 2010)

Installed a K&N Typhoon CAI


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ClearCoatChristR said:


> Fitted chrome fog light surrounds:


 That color is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

finally got my S3/s-tronic dsg shifter in. 

the little steel/metal clamp was a PITA 

next on list: 
s-line rear roof spoiler (waiting for shipment from mkim) 
front plate delete/filler (paid waiting for shipment) 
Audi Nav System (doing more research)


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

cldub said:


> That color is gorgeous :thumbup:


 Agreed 100%


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

raced her down an f1 track in montreal...no biggie (vid later)


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

Got my Summers put on with my RS wheels and Potenza Re-11's. 

:beer:


----------



## TomA3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Summer wheels and new coils. I still think I need lower.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TomA3 said:


> Summer wheels and new coils. I still think I need lower.


 looks good except you have reverse rake


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> raced her down an f1 track in montreal...no biggie (vid later)


 Where is the vid? Liar. :laugh::beer:


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

put in the ashtray delete. 
new shoes. 
painted calipers black. 
tint. 
clear sidemarkers. 
Koni sport cup kit.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tcardio said:


> looks good except you have reverse rake


 Exactly my thoughts...fix that asap broseph. 

tcardio, i see you hate cup holders, do you not enjoy frosty beverages either?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Willie Gee said:


> put in the ashtray delete.
> new shoes.
> painted calipers black.
> tint.
> ...


 We're gonna need some before and afters when you get a chance....that means MEOW.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Took it to the Dealer for a second time in a period of 2 weeks for this weird vibration on hard corners..


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Where is the vid? Liar. :laugh::beer:


 haha, I'll get to it when I get home. The hotel I am staying at in Montreal sometimes kicks me off the wifi...so I'm just waiting for when I get back to the states with my more consistent internet access  

teaser pic 









look at the starting grid!


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

10-4. 

Will take some pics when I get a chance. In the mean time, I'm posting a VERY detailed DIY ashtray delete.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

got my magnaflow catback installed today, i like it. i will be adding some insulation to the trunk area and under the rear seat to help quiet down inside a little more. but, gotta love the sound of the 3.2 with magnaflow

now i need to adjust the rear hanger a bit because the tips are just a little off and it bothers me.


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

My front plate delete and ashtray delete in last night and front/rear Votex spoilers off to the bodyshop for paint today!


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> We're gonna need some before and afters when you get a chance....that means MEOW.






























Befores? I'll dig some up. Looks like an OEM ibis white A3. Cute.

It's no longer cute. Need to paint the front grille, and then the wings and things before they get glued on. Still waiting on my plate...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

put on my summers and now I am rubbing in the rear

can someone link me to the fender/fender liner mod? I've searched but can't find it


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> put on my summers and now I am rubbing in the rear
> 
> can someone link me to the fender/fender liner mod? I've searched but can't find it


I think TP posted something about it in the wheel thread, somewhere in the last few pages


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> put on my summers and now I am rubbing in the rear
> 
> can someone link me to the fender/fender liner mod? I've searched but can't find it


I don't have the link, but to sum it up all I did for mine was remove the screw from both sides in the back, and then with a sharp box cutter trimmed off all of the plastic that made up the screw. 

Running 235 35 19's I used to rub badly over small bumps with just myself, and if I had a ton of stuff or more than 1 passenger it would rub under light acceleration.

Now the only time it rubs is over bumps when I have 3-4 passengers, or if I am driving aggressively and go thru a dip in the road. 

The fender/bumper/whatever is not effected my the screw removal. It doesn't bow out or anything under high speed driving. Ive had it at 130+ since I took the screw off.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

Found the before!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> I don't have the link, but to sum it up all I did for mine was remove the screw from both sides in the back, and then with a sharp box cutter trimmed off all of the plastic that made up the screw.
> 
> Running 235 35 19's I used to rub badly over small bumps with just myself, and if I had a ton of stuff or more than 1 passenger it would rub under light acceleration.
> 
> ...


i was rubbing with just myself and even under light acceleration!
225/40/18
someone had something with pics...

and I also washed my car!
Before:

















After:

















Winter Mode:









Summer:









just for teh lawlz


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> i was rubbing with just myself and even under light acceleration!
> 225/40/18
> just for teh lawlz


i like those fat fives on your car

I was rubbing with 10mm spacers so i removed the fender bolt on the rears....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i like those fat fives on your car


Agreed! Other wheels are for the lulz imo :laugh:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

New - CCW LM20's 18 X 8.5- 38mm 2 inch lips fronts & 18 x 9.5-44mm 3 Inch lips rears..


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

*front plate delete*

finally got my front plate delete installed.
you can also see the s3 aluminum mirrors i did previously.

gotta get a car wash now.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

nycameron where u get that orange wheel stop thingy?


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> New - CCW LM20's 18 X 8.5- 38mm 2 inch lips fronts & 18 x 9.5-44mm 3 Inch lips rears..


Those are sweet wheels!


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous and good to know about the fitment!

Makes my eventual 18 x 8 / ET 45 up front and 18 x 9 / ET 35 in the rear an actual possibility. The car wouldn't be quite as low as yours is (probably about 35mm from stock height); just worried about rubbing with serious meats on the rears (i.e. 255 / 18 / 35) as the 18 x 9 ET 35 would poke out another 3.5mm further than your rear setup.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

yohoitztho said:


> finally got my front plate delete installed.
> you can also see the s3 aluminum mirrors i did previously.
> 
> gotta get a car wash now.


spoiler inc sorry! :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> haha, I'll get to it when I get home.


:wave:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

tp. said:


> nycameron where u get that orange wheel stop thingy?


Looks like he swiped it from the airport!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i like those fat fives on your car
> 
> I was rubbing with 10mm spacers so i removed the fender bolt on the rears....


I think these are flat fives? I forget which is which, these come from an a8. 18x8.5

and do you have pics to which bolt I can remove. I was telling my brother and friend I could remove a certain one (that I swore I saw others remove) and they said I couldn't because the bumper would fall off



cldub said:


> Agreed! Other wheels are for the lulz imo :laugh:






tp. said:


> nycameron where u get that orange wheel stop thingy?


wheel chock. auto zone or harbor freight



TBomb said:


> :wave:


ahhh, I'll start uploading to vimeo right now...I hope the size isn't over 500mb otherwise it's gonna get really pixelated because I would have to encode in a lesser format



JaxACR said:


> Looks like he swiped it from the airport!


you're just jealous I got to them first!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> and do you have pics to which bolt I can remove. I was telling my brother and friend I could remove a certain one (that I swore I saw others remove) and they said I couldn't because the bumper would fall off


every one i attempt to explain this to says the exact same thing...


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Sold my A3.










Bought this instead:










It's been an honor driving the A3 but as time passes I guess it's time to move onto somewhat new platform. The last attempt was getting rid of the A3 for an R32, but I'm settling down with a Golf R finally.

:wave::laugh:


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

x SMURF x said:


> every one i attempt to explain this to says the exact same thing...


Uh oh, better check my bumper. [/sarcasm]


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> I think these are flat fives? I forget which is which, these come from an a8. 18x8.5
> 
> and do you have pics to which bolt I can remove. I was telling my brother and friend I could remove a certain one (that I swore I saw others remove) and they said I couldn't because the bumper would fall off


Those are flat fives, correct. Sorry you responded with a sad face, it's just one mans opinion! They aren't bad, just not something I would run :thumbup:

If you reach in from your fender well in the back, where the bumper cover meets the quarter panel, its the first bolt right there. You can take that one out, trim, bend, etc., and your bumper won't fall off. :thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

cldub said:


> Those are flat fives, correct. Sorry you responded with a sad face, it's just one mans opinion! They aren't bad, just not something I would run :thumbup:
> 
> If you reach in from your fender well in the back, where the bumper cover meets the quarter panel, its the first bolt right there. You can take that one out, trim, bend, etc., and your bumper won't fall off. :thumbup:


yes i meant flat not fat

pic of said bolt? the one i removed didnt seem too far back

brb gonna go see if my bumper is still on the car


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Those are flat fives, correct. Sorry you responded with a sad face, it's just one mans opinion! They aren't bad, just not something I would run :thumbup:
> 
> If you reach in from your fender well in the back, where the bumper cover meets the quarter panel, its the first bolt right there. You can take that one out, trim, bend, etc., and your bumper won't fall off. :thumbup:


no worries, I know it's all opinion
I think they look good on my car, so that's all that matters

and cool, I will take out that bolt out and maybe fold the tabs back or whatever...
kind of want my tire shine to stay on and not be eaten by the bolt


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Next month will be a good month for my A3. tires and wheels comming. Redoing suspension and brakes all the way around. My car will be on a rack for a few days but after that it should be stage 2 plus and almost done. Still needing to wire up the iPod one of these days


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

biff2bart said:


> Gorgeous and good to know about the fitment!
> 
> Makes my eventual 18 x 8 / ET 45 up front and 18 x 9 / ET 35 in the rear an actual possibility. The car wouldn't be quite as low as yours is (probably about 35mm from stock height); just worried about rubbing with serious meats on the rears (i.e. 255 / 18 / 35) as the 18 x 9 ET 35 would poke out another 3.5mm further than your rear setup.


Thanks WillieGee , & Biff.. Just to give you an idea..My KW V1 Coils are spun all the way down, so I can't go any lower & my tires are on a mild stretch- Fronts- 215-40-18 & Rears 225-40-18..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Got the lips polished on the monoblocks, and I ordered tires/hub rings yesterday. Waiting on paint and they'll be good to go!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Plasti dipped my grill today. The chrome had to go!!!

Make sure your grill is clean, obviously, before doing it. I powerwashed it about 30min prior, then went over with some cleaner and a cloth.

Mask everything off!









Protect the car from overspray with plastic sheeting! I know the stuff will peal off, but its easier to just use plastic and not have to worry









First of three coats









And the finished product!









All in all it took about an hour and a half. Just gotta let it dry/cure for a few hours. Dont plan on going anywhere tonight anyways.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rebelxtnut said:


> Plasti dipped my grill today. The chrome had to go!!!
> 
> Mask everything off!


You're a brave man. I would've definitely removed the grill from car.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> You're a brave man. I would've definitely removed the grill from car.


I reeeeeeeeeeeeally didnt want to do that. Im one lazy ****er.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> I reeeeeeeeeeeeally didnt want to do that. Im one lazy ****er.


Looks super nice though.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Car is back at the dealer for a 3rd time in three weeks.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

rebelxtnut said:


> I reeeeeeeeeeeeally didnt want to do that. Im one lazy ****er.


Looks like the finish is matte black, is it? Or does it have a gloss to it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Car is back at the dealer for a 3rd time in three weeks.


Better tell them it better be good for SOWO!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Better tell them it better be good for SOWO!


Definitely will, if not I'll have to go in my girls CC...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Better tell them it better be good for SOWO!


You better tell yours the same thing :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> You better tell yours the same thing :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Willie Gee said:


> Looks like the finish is matte black, is it? Or does it have a gloss to it?


Its kinda matte I guess. Plasti dip is odd. 




NBPT_A3 said:


> Looks super nice though.


Thanks! I really like the way it turned out. Im gonna do my mirror caps next!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I vote to peel the plastidip off the rings and keep them chrome. I had mine just like yours for a few months and took it off the rings, made it much better imo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> I vote to peel the plastidip off the rings and keep them chrome. I had mine just like yours for a few months and took it off the rings, made it much better imo


This. I got a piano black grille surround for pretty cheap, took my old chrome surround off (and popped the rings off while I was at it), then sprayed the grill and plate filler with plastidip. Popped the rings back on, the shiny black surround back on, and am really happy with how it turned out. Of course, I had to take the bumper off to do all that :beer:


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

cldub said:


> I vote to peel the plastidip off the rings and keep them chrome. I had mine just like yours for a few months and took it off the rings, made it much better imo


Well my rear rings are black and Im really not a fan of chrome, so black they go!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> Well my rear rings are black and Im really not a fan of chrome, so black they go!


I don't have rear rings :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Not related to anything in conversation lately, but I've decided to undertake the adventure of painting my AMG Monoblocks myself. All my supplies have been ordered, so wish me luck!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Not related to anything in conversation lately, but I've decided to undertake the adventure of painting my AMG Monoblocks myself. All my supplies have been ordered, so wish me luck!


Can you cancel the paint? I have 2 cans of wurth paint that I'm not using...although I guess I would need them if I refinished my R8 wheels. :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Can you cancel the paint? I have 2 cans of wurth paint that I'm not using...although I guess I would need them if I refinished my R8 wheels. :banghead:


What color?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

getting Stock downpipe installed, fixing turbo stud, downgrade to apr stage 1.

smog check here i come


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

tp. said:


> getting Stock downpipe installed, fixing turbo stud, downgrade to apr stage 1.
> 
> smog check here i come


Huzzah for working the system! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> What color?


Scratch that, 4 cans. Not sure I would need all 4.

(2) Silver wheel paint (art no 1892181)
(2) GL clear laquer spray pnt (art. no. 0893-651-930)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Scratch that, 4 cans. Not sure I would need all 4.
> 
> (2) Silver wheel paint (art no 1892181)
> (2) GL clear laquer spray pnt (art. no. 0893-651-930)


No thanks! You still need to hook it up with that carbon wrap! :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> No thanks! You still need to hook it up with that carbon wrap! :laugh:


Sitting in my trunk. I should be able to get it to you by CPT.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Sitting in my trunk. I should be able to get it to you by CPT.


Right on. Also, the euro LED tails I ordered might get here just in time for SoWo. Think we can install them down there at some point possibly?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow just got call.

replace turbo stud
replace cat to oem dp..freakign guy i buoght it from cut the pipe so they charge me 1 hr labor to weld new pipe on it
flash back to apr stage 1 

$573 bux.

such a expensive job. No more modding


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp. said:


> Wow just got call.
> 
> replace turbo stud
> replace cat to oem dp..freakign guy i buoght it from cut the pipe so they charge me 1 hr labor to weld new pipe on it
> ...


Or just move out of California :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

just got car back. Feels so much better. its alot more quiet now. I like it alot. Dont feel much difference between stage 1 and 2 ...


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are the side mirrors!

Masked everything off the same. Also masked off the glass on the mirror. 

They look pretty slick, with the black roof and the tinted windows, it really makes the lines on the car flow a lot better


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

cool!! Looks great. This is something I may do.

As far as the chrome ring in gloss black, anyone have a link. I'm planning on doing my grille very soon. Thanks!

:wave:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Installed this:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rick89 said:


> Installed this:


You installed an airbag on a steering wheel? :thumbup:

:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rick89 said:


> Installed this:


Where did you get that?!  and how much?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where did you get that?!  and how much?


I want a FBSW so bad


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Airbag was 474 shipped to my door and wheel was 350.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> You installed an airbag on a steering wheel? :thumbup:
> 
> :laugh:


lol i just put it in the steering wheel. That was the only pic i had of it right now, ill take a pic later when im near my car.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Replaced my cracked barrel on one of my wheels and put them back on thus making me very


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Just did the 15K check up. She hasn't made a peep.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tp. said:


> getting Stock downpipe installed, fixing turbo stud, downgrade to apr stage 1.
> 
> smog check here i come


 Whats the point... why not get a better downpipe with a 3 bolt flange so you can have a high flow cat and a test pipe? Would be the best bet honestly. 



tp. said:


> Wow just got call.
> 
> replace turbo stud
> replace cat to oem dp..freakign guy i buoght it from cut the pipe so they charge me 1 hr labor to weld new pipe on it
> ...


 HHAHAHAHA, that sucks. Please read comment above or start fixing your own car  



rebelxtnut said:


> Here are the side mirrors!
> 
> Masked everything off the same. Also masked off the glass on the mirror.
> 
> They look pretty slick, with the black roof and the tinted windows, it really makes the lines on the car flow a lot better


 That.... looks so cheap  I feel like this forum is turning into the mkiv forums now with wanting to go the cheap route to mod cars (ie- PlastiDip) 

Would look much better painted professionally with gloss black paint. IMO 



rick89 said:


> Installed this:


 I am jelly sir! :thumbup: 





....Started my fender rolling adventure today on my A3, trying to pull out my rear fenders a little without messing up the body line. I just want my wheels to rub much less this year hopefully :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Would look much better painted professionally with gloss black paint. IMO


 That or just buy black mirror caps. I think Bud quoted them at about $90 a piece


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Got my first MIL + EPC together! 

Off to the dealer tomorrow, I am sure it is related to my 55K which left me with a slight engine shudder. :thumbdown:


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

Engine oil and DSG fluid change with filter. Haldex is next followed by brake fluid.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Got the Votex skirts installed.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

> That.... looks so cheap  I feel like this forum is turning into the mkiv forums now with wanting to go the cheap route to mod cars (ie- PlastiDip)
> 
> Would look much better painted professionally with gloss black paint.


 Yes, it would look better, but this cost me 5 dollars. And screw spending like 100 bucks on new mirror caps, or taking the time to do prep work. 16 hours of prep work to sand my wheels for paint was enough lol


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

i am off to the garage to install some dynamat type (knock off stuff) in the trunk area in hopes of stopping some drone from the exhaust


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

$$Rich$$ said:


> i am off to the garage to install some dynamat type (knock off stuff) in the trunk area in hopes of stopping some drone from the exhaust


 I did this. I have straight pipes. Its loud as hell with the windows down. Windows up you can hear it, but it isnt loud at all. Pretty damn quiet actually. 

I dynamatted the trunk, spare tire well, behind the back panels in the rear and under the rear seat. Used about 40sq ft of the material. In some places I used 2 layers


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

rebelxtnut said:


> I did this. I have straight pipes. Its loud as hell with the windows down. Windows up you can hear it, but it isnt loud at all. Pretty damn quiet actually.
> 
> I dynamatted the trunk, spare tire well, behind the back panels in the rear and under the rear seat. Used about 40sq ft of the material. In some places I used 2 layers


 i did the same, there was factory stuff under the rear seat, so now it is doubled up 
also the hump in the tire well was really tinny, to the tap. 
the whole tire area got a layer 

there was a little change..not as much as i had hoped for 

i pulled out the carpet for the floor and put a layer on there on the fiberglass part on the bottom of the trunk floor carpet., and also did all of the seams with foil tape to keep it clean.. it got a little more quiet,.. 
then i crawled under the car and put a layer on the factory heatshield that is right above the rear muffler. and that made a noticable difference as well


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Apparently at the TCU recall my car (got it used Certified from Audi) got one of the original ones put back in. Fun. So I got a free TCU upgrade to one from a 2012 (?!). I'm a complete novice at this stuff but all I know is shifting from 1-2 or from D to R doesn't feel like the car is going to jerk itself to deal any more (take that how you want).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

maverickar15 said:


> Got the Votex skirts installed.


 Looks great!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

had sex with mkims seats for 30 min


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

OMJizzz


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Those are some sluty seats. I think they need to be passes on an abused some more-).


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Pseudo hard wired my radar detector, its a passport 8500xi. I just bought a phone cord and an adapter, ran it along and under the trim of the A pillar, under the dash by the footwell, and then over to my 12v port. You cant even see the cable at all except right by the 12v port. Looks MUCH cleaner than just having a stretchy cord hanging down from the windshield


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Called to find out I can pick up my car tomorrow. Besides getting valve stem seals replaced :banghead:, should have new UM map .


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Called to find out I can pick up my car tomorrow. Besides getting valve stem seals replaced :banghead:, should have new UM map .


 Got a call from my dealer, they couldn't find anything wrong with my car after about a week. They want me to come in and take a drive with the mechanic to see if they can pinpoint the problem.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Got a call from my dealer, they couldn't find anything wrong with my car after about a week. They want me to come in and take a drive with the mechanic to see if they can pinpoint the problem.


 They're just driving it like pansies and can't reproduce the issue. :thumbdown:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah seriously. It blows. I'm about to just tell them to forget it. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Picked up my car from the dealer. 

Got a special note on my service write up: 

"Any non audi software will be erased" and some cliff notes which read "has boost gauge". 

:facepalm: 

Should be a fun call with my service rep tomorrow morning.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Picked up my car from the dealer.
> 
> Got a special note on my service write up:
> 
> ...


 Which dealer did you take it to?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Picked up my car from the dealer.
> 
> Got a special note on my service write up:
> 
> ...


 my fear EVERY time i bring my car in for service. 

speaking of...anyone have any issue w/ warranty and lowering the car?


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Picked up my car from the dealer.
> 
> Got a special note on my service write up:
> 
> ...


 Wow I would never go back to that dealer unless they seriously changed what they are saying. I recently got done the RVU's for the intake flap motor and the pcv at the dealer by me. Stage 2, straight pipes, lowered. The dealer didnt care one bit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> my fear EVERY time i bring my car in for service.
> 
> speaking of...anyone have any issue w/ warranty and lowering the car?


 I kinda did, but with extended warranty. I'm sure the Audi warranty wood have covered it. When my mechatronic unit went out, they would not cover the replacement because of modified suspension. 

I reported it to BBB bc I felt the issues were not related. I read lots of other people had issues with the company too.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Which dealer did you take it to?


 


What he said.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Picked up my car from the dealer.
> 
> Got a special note on my service write up:
> 
> ...


 My BBK generally throws a big red flag when I pull into the dealer lot, found an indi shop real fast to deal with my sh!t. Need to do front wheel bearings and a passenger rear shock asap, dude is quoting me WAY under the dealer. :heart:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> My BBK generally throws a big red flag when I pull into the dealer lot, found an indi shop real fast to deal with my sh!t. Need to do front wheel bearings and a passenger rear shock asap, dude is quoting me WAY under the dealer. :heart:


 Would the dealership be douchey if I left my Carbonio installed? I need to service my car for the RVU on the intake flap motor. I really don't feel like removing it, then putting it back on after...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Would the dealership be douchey if I left my Carbonio installed? I need to service my car for the RVU on the intake flap motor. I really don't feel like removing it, then putting it back on after...


 Are you under warranty?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sadly picked my car up from the dealer with zero repairs. They can't seem to find the issue with my rumbling feeling/noise on hard turn accelerations. The shop foreman had me take him for a ride. I recreated the problem twice, he gave me the excuse that my car is too low and that he would probably have to raise my car to stock height and take it from there. He then proceeded to tell me that he was going to find another a3 and see how it reacts to my turns. So he found a 2011 diesel, I took the hard turn with him in the car and of course no sound. I wasn't expecting it from a new car. As we pulled back in I asked him if it was a quattro and it wasn't so he went into the garage to try to find a quattro. After 15 minutes he came back without a quattro, said he didn't have any in the garage. He said that it is most likely the HALDEX so he said to give him a week to try to get a quattro in so he can test it for piece of mind and that depending on the conclusion he would order a new haldex for my car.... This really sucks, I don't know what else to do other than wait it out and hope for the best.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Are you under warranty?


 Well, I do fall unde the extended warranty for this... I received the letter in the mail.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Well, I do fall unde the extended warranty for this... I received the letter in the mail.


 I'd say since your not under factory warranty, they have no real grounds. Could be wrong.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

New wheels. Going to possibly fully polish, gold bolts.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

lorinsers huh welp see you later


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Sadly picked my car up from the dealer with zero repairs. They can't seem to find the issue with my rumbling feeling/noise on hard turn accelerations. The shop foreman had me take him for a ride. I recreated the problem twice, he gave me the excuse that my car is too low and that he would probably have to raise my car to stock height and take it from there. He then proceeded to tell me that he was going to find another a3 and see how it reacts to my turns. So he found a 2011 diesel, I took the hard turn with him in the car and of course no sound. I wasn't expecting it from a new car. As we pulled back in I asked him if it was a quattro and it wasn't so he went into the garage to try to find a quattro. After 15 minutes he came back without a quattro, said he didn't have any in the garage. He said that it is most likely the HALDEX so he said to give him a week to try to get a quattro in so he can test it for piece of mind and that depending on the conclusion he would order a new haldex for my car.... This really sucks, I don't know what else to do other than wait it out and hope for the best.


 Take it to another dealer?!?!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Take it to another dealer?!?!


 My service adviser has always been good to me. I'm going to wait to see what happens. The only other dealer is about an hour away and not sure if they would be nice enough to work on my car considering i have coilovers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> My service adviser has always been good to me. I'm going to wait to see what happens. The only other dealer is about an hour away and not sure if they would be nice enough to work on my car considering i have coilovers.


 Sucks man. Perhaps I'll let you test drive my car @ SOWO... perhaps.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Sucks man. Perhaps I'll let you test drive my car @ SOWO... perhaps.


 Yeah, tell me about it. hahahaha, that would be awesome. All my friends would be soooooo jealous...perhaps


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

got 'er detailed 

pics to come with my newly finished racedeck garage


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> got 'er detailed
> 
> pics to come with my newly finished racedeck garage


 I glanced and saw ******* garage.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> got 'er detailed
> 
> pics to come with my newly finished racedeck garage


 Damn son, someone spent some cash. Those racedeck floor systems are pricey


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Would the dealership be douchey if I left my Carbonio installed? I need to service my car for the RVU on the intake flap motor. I really don't feel like removing it, then putting it back on after...


 


everfresh59 said:


> Well, I do fall unde the extended warranty for this... I received the letter in the mail.


 I have a filter on a stick intake, got the RVU done no problem! Actually it was done before the RVU happened, when it was still the "extended warranty" But all the same really. My dealer is chill


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

tp. said:


> lorinsers huh welp see you later


 I'll see you in SF soon. i'm moving there Tuesday. Movers are picking my stuff upo tomorrow and I hopefully get all my stuff and car a few days later.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> I'll see you in SF soon. i'm moving there Tuesday. Movers are picking my stuff upo tomorrow and I hopefully get all my stuff and car a few days later.


 Haha TPs sarcasm back fired.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Sucks man. Perhaps I'll let you test drive my car @ SOWO... perhaps.


 I would at least hope for a ride :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I would at least hope for a ride :laugh:


 It's running strong now so I won't be afraid to give rides.

BTW, I have the CF vinyl in my car. Just remind me Sun.


----------



## 253-A3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just installed some S6 LEDs. Still waiting for the grills...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

253-A3 said:


> Just installed some S6 LEDs. Still waiting for the grills...


 Looks dope.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Looks dope.


 :thumbup: are these from OEM Plus?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> It's running strong now so I won't be afraid to give rides.
> 
> BTW, I have the CF vinyl in my car. Just remind me Sun.


 Will do!


----------



## 253-A3 (Apr 25, 2012)

No, I got them from BKS Tuning.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

253-A3 said:


> Just installed some S6 LEDs. Still waiting for the grills...


 Nice! :thumbup:

Anyone find a LED solution for the S3 body kit yet?!?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

My A3 officially started being my daily driver again since I sold my mkii (DD)  


Already driven it more than last month and most of this month combined, within 3 days lol.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

changed fog bulbs 

 

need to trim bracket I know 

 

front plate delete goes in tomorrow 

also is this normal? :sly: when I was actually giving it throttle at about 40mph it was high 29's


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

At first I was like this...









But then I was like this...









And now I'm like this...









Just some stock rollers while the real wheels get refinished


----------



## Ut-A3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Rub-ISH said:


> At first I was like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How much of a drop do you have on the fronts/rears??


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Ut-A3 said:


> How much of a drop do you have on the fronts/rears??


 Pssssssssttt...not static


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the Avus wheels on your car :thumbup:


----------



## Ut-A3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Rub-ISH said:


> Pssssssssttt...not static


 Of course. Lol FML!!! :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Found her a new home with a garage to get her off of the harsh city streets.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

rear spoiler installed. Posted DIY here: 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-guide-to-perfect-rear-spoiler-install-w-pics! 


Looks GREAT.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

Sleepy? Where in FL are ya? I'm a central east coaster... 

There are very few a3's around here.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

cldub said:


> I like the Avus wheels on your car :thumbup:


 Thanks they came out better than I expected...bought them for a good price but they were already painted black...usually not my thing. They'll do for a couple of weeks. I like that they are 18's though


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Thanks they came out better than I expected...bought them for a good price but they were already painted black...usually not my thing. They'll do for a couple of weeks. I like that they are 18's though


 18's ftw! 

On a different note, I'm in the process of using GG's One-Step Sealant on my car to get it all pretty for tomorrow's CPT meet


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> :wave:


 FINALLY uploaded it...like 2 weeks after my vacation there 
[video]https://vimeo.com/41251146[/video] 

[video]https://vimeo.com/41251147[/video]


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Willie Gee said:


> Sleepy? Where in FL are ya? I'm a central east coaster...
> 
> There are very few a3's around here.


 even fewer where I am. Jax


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

Got my rear spoiler installed, did the rear wiper delete and got the painted front sidemarker lenses in today. Much improved.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

New tail lights finally installed


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> New tail lights finally installed


 Nice! I can't wait to get mine


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TurboChrisB said:


> Got my rear spoiler installed, did the rear wiper delete and got the painted front sidemarker lenses in today. Much improved.


 
Looks wicked clean :thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

TurboChrisB said:


> Got my rear spoiler installed, did the rear wiper delete and got the painted front sidemarker lenses in today. Much improved.


 
Good luck seeing out your rear window when it rains. I never understood why people want to get rid of the *functional* rear wiper. :screwy: 


Rest of the car looks good though. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JDBVR6 said:


> Good luck seeing out your rear window when it rains. I never understood why people want to get rid of the *functional* rear wiper. :screwy:
> 
> 
> Rest of the car looks good though. :thumbup:


 Yeah me either. Living here in Miami where it rains about 90% of the time I could never get rid of the rear wiper. The car looks great it's a nice mod but I wouldn't be able to get rid of the wiper.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> Good luck seeing out your rear window when it rains. I never understood why people want to get rid of the *functional* rear wiper. :screwy:
> 
> 
> Rest of the car looks good though. :thumbup:


 Rain x? I've never had a problem with visibility out of my rear window after my wiper delete. Plus, I don't have a half-moon of dirt anymore :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JDBVR6 said:


> Good luck seeing out your rear window when it rains. I never understood why people want to get rid of the *functional* rear wiper. :screwy:


 Agreed :beer:



cldub said:


> Rain x? I've never had a problem with visibility out of my rear window after my wiper delete. Plus, I don't have a half-moon of dirt anymore :thumbup:


 The half-moon makes things more intimate.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

JDBVR6 said:


> Good luck seeing out your rear window when it rains. I never understood why people want to get rid of the *functional* rear wiper. :screwy:


 Its not that hard to do :screwy: Ive deleted my rear wiper on 5 of my hatchback cars and never really had an issue. Rain-x can only do so much but its still not THAT hard to see when its raining. The only time it sucks is during the snow season, but that is easy to overcome as well..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Its not that hard to do :screwy: Ive deleted my rear wiper on 5 of my hatchback cars and never really had an issue. Rain-x can only do so much but its still not THAT hard to see when its raining. The only time it sucks is during the snow season, but that is easy to overcome as well..


 That's what the defroster is for :laugh::laugh: Honestly though I rarely use Rain X on my rear window, no problems whatsoever


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

back to stock intake and passed smog.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

new intake installed


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp. said:


> new intake installed


 DIY thread? haha but really, what is it, some tubing and a cone on the end?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

nope just tube to the fog grill. forces cold air into the intake box.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tp. said:


> new intake installed


 LOL Flexible Dryer Hose from home depot..... did you put in a Lint Trap too?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

actually i put mesh in front of it. dont want leaves and **** getting in.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Removed interior trim and b-pillars. Being shipped off for some CF lovin'. :beer:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> LOL Flexible Dryer Hose from home depot..... did you put in a Lint Trap too?


 I lol'd Diet Dr. Pepper nearly out my nose. Good show!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Did this thanks to some wrap given to me by our very own KB


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

cldub said:


> Did this thanks to some wrap given to me by our very own KB


 I have a question on this, around the shifter (I have an auto but I think the question would be the same) do you just pull up the plastic to get it to look pretty good and wrapped, then cut around the rounded rectangle that surrounds the boot? That's all one solid piece right? The only way to do it would be to just be really damn good with an Xacto?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> I have a question on this, around the shifter (I have an auto but I think the question would be the same) do you just pull up the plastic to get it to look pretty good and wrapped, then cut around the rounded rectangle that surrounds the boot? That's all one solid piece right? The only way to do it would be to just be really damn good with an Xacto?


 no it comes apart


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> I have a question on this, around the shifter (I have an auto but I think the question would be the same) do you just pull up the plastic to get it to look pretty good and wrapped, then cut around the rounded rectangle that surrounds the boot? That's all one solid piece right? The only way to do it would be to just be really damn good with an Xacto?


 Yeah that's exactly what I did actually. You can slightly see in the picture but my cutting job was sub-par. If I had known how to take it apart I definitely would have. I do have left over material though (thanks again KB), so I might give it another go if I can get it apart


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> no it comes apart


 Yup, the PRNDS is held in by 6 clips underneath.



cldub said:


> (thanks again KB)


 :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp. said:


> new intake installed


 
LOL. I did this when I was in high school to my mitsubishi.


----------



## Bwinn (Jun 12, 2004)

tp. said:


> new intake installed


 I spy a handprint on the battery box


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I did actually. You can slightly see in the picture but my cutting job was sub-par. If I had known how to take it apart I definitely would have. I do have left over material though (thanks again KB), so I might give it another go if I can get it apart


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Renewed my registration. 

Also got tired of my plate ASDFGHJ and went for a new one ERASEME, it's from the line in the NIN song Eraser 

Im gonna stickerbomb the plate too, just like my current one 









But I have plans; Bought another stickerbomb 2 book to re-do the plate. This time its gonna be permanent. gonna spray the whole plate with some metallic stuff before I put any stickers on, so that way the letters are reflective. Then put the stickers on. Then put clear coat over it. Then clear plastidip so its waterproof.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rebelxtnut said:


> Renewed my registration.
> 
> Also got tired of my plate ASDFGHJ and went for a new one ERASEME, it's from the line in the NIN song Eraser
> 
> ...


 wow. you're actually allowed to mess with your plate? 

I'm pretty sure if I do that in NYS I'll get heavily fined and ticketed


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think in FL it isn't allowed either. Some kinda fine about defacing your plate/not properly visible.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I got pulled over in DC b/c I had a CLEAR license plate cover. But it ended up being some BS cover up b/c they wanted to get me for my tint. B/c my record was clear, and the cop didn't have a tint meter, I was let going. :screwy:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I got pulled over in DC b/c I had a CLEAR license plate cover. But it ended up being some BS cover up b/c they wanted to get me for my tint. B/c my record was clear, and the cop didn't have a tint meter, I was let going. :screwy:


 I got pulled over a few months ago because i had a tinted clear cover over my license plate. The cop switched lanes like 7 times and hauled ass to pull me over for that. What a joke. He gave me a ticket. I took the cover off took a picture and took it to court. I didn't have to pay anything.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I got pulled over a few months ago because i had a tinted clear cover over my license plate. The cop switched lanes like 7 times and hauled ass to pull me over for that. What a joke. He gave me a ticket. I took the cover off took a picture and took it to court. I didn't have to pay anything.


 please tell me you parked your car at the courthouse with the cover on the plate 
haha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NYCameron said:


> please tell me you parked your car at the courthouse with the cover on the plate
> haha


 
lol :laugh:, I thought of keeping it on but don't want to risk getting pulled over again for something so stupid. :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yup, the PRNDS is held in by 6 clips underneath.


 I need to figure out how to do this. I have enough left over to try it again, but I don't have enough to do my B pillars like I hoped


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I need to figure out how to do this. I have enough left over to try it again, but I don't have enough to do my B pillars like I hoped


 So you didn't separate the chrome from the trim when doing it? Interesting...

If you want more, I can try to get you some before SoWo if I go that route. I think it was $20 for all that. (I believe it was 5' x 2'...perhaps more).


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> So you didn't separate the chrome from the trim when doing it? Interesting...
> 
> If you want more, I can try to get you some before SoWo if I go that route. I think it was $20 for all that. (I believe it was 5' x 2'...perhaps more).


 Yeah I didn't separate it, I just lifted the assembly up like you would for ashtray delete, and wrapped it like that. I need to separate the aluminum trim from the "polished" trim, if that's possible


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I unleashed my inner evil genius....:laugh: Now I just need to figure out how to wire that up to open the sunroof...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

cut hole in the carbino cf box, and routed more air into it with dryer duct


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

tp. said:


> cut hole in the carbino cf box, and routed more air into it with dryer duct


 You are one weird dude... :laugh:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

tp. said:


> cut hole in the carbino cf box, and routed more air into it with dryer duct


 :what:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Gryphon001 said:


> You are one weird dude... :laugh:


 He buys dryer duct on wholesale :thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Please spare us the details of what he does with the rest of it...


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

sleepy3 said:


> I think in FL it isn't allowed either. Some kinda fine about defacing your plate/not properly visible.





NYCameron said:


> wow. you're actually allowed to mess with your plate?
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I do that in NYS I'll get heavily fined and ticketed


 So its quazi legal here. 

The law says that you cant have the letters, state, or tag covered. It also says it has to be legible from a distance. The law does not state what distance that is, so ehh. Ive had it for about 2 months or so now. Ive had cops follow me and such, no one pulled me over. I do carry a spare clean plate in my car just incase. AZ has a billion different plate designs so they probably think its a new one or something. 

Also cops out here dont care about much. Accidentally laid some rubber infront of one once and he didnt even bat an eye. So eh. If I get pulled over Ill change it out


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tp. said:


> cut hole in the carbino cf box, and routed more air into it with dryer duct


 For the love of god, stop being Asian ghetto


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

t_white said:


> For the love of god, stop being Asian ghetto


 thres more mods like that coming to you soon from www.oemmods.com


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Respray:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

DOOD i was gona do that but with navy airplane camo instead


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

why every1 hatign on my intake mod? 

It gives more HP. dynoed at 1.23 HP gain lol


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Respray:


 I actually really dig that.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Respray:


 I really wanna do a digital camo wrap. Like this:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp. said:


> cut hole in the carbino cf box, and routed more air into it with dryer duct


 Why have a duct that goes down low to suck hot air from asphalt and exhaust fumes? You need to duct upward to get the unobstructed air for full ram effect


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Respray:





Willie Gee said:


> I actually really dig that.


I agree, pretty badass


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I agree, pretty badass


Where's the car?


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

LWNY said:


> Why have a duct that goes down low to suck hot air from asphalt and exhaust fumes? You need to duct upward to get the unobstructed air for full ram effect


You need FIx2!! 

Here's the best way to do it. Attach one of these bad boys to your intake!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Checking the follower again today! Will report how it looks in a bit


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Got two of my monoblocks fully painted. Hopefully finishing up the other two tomorrow


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> Checking the follower again today! Will report how it looks in a bit


Well the follower is just like it was last time I checked it. A-OK 

Gotta say that banjo bolt is one of the stupidest bolts ever.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Installed the S3 intercooler yesterday. It wasn't too bad of a DIY job...it probably took me about 4 hours but that included taking breaks to "hydrate" and cool off. It would have been a little easier to remove and reinstall the radiator support if I had another person to help, but it still was pretty manageable. Way easier than doing coilovers by myself.

The improvement is definitely noticeable, as it should be. The S3 intercooler is substantially larger than the stock piece.

I also ran over a big plastic bag or sheet on the freeway (couldn't avoid it) and it got stuck under the car and melted all over my downpipe  Now my car smells like a hot glue gun when I have been driving for a bit :facepalm:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Installed the S3 intercooler yesterday. It wasn't too bad of a DIY job...it probably took me about 4 hours but that included taking breaks to "hydrate" and cool off. It would have been a little easier to remove and reinstall the radiator support if I had another person to help, but it still was pretty manageable. Way easier than doing coilovers by myself.


Thought you were going to let me know?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Installing the BFI tranny mount today


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Thought you were going to let me know?


Haha I thought you were going to be busy? I didn't want to bother you if you had stuff going on. Sorry


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Haha I thought you were going to be busy? I didn't want to bother you if you had stuff going on. Sorry


Haha no doubt. I don't like working on modded cars anyways. OEM FTW!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Finished the monoblocks! Low quality cell phone pictures to follow shortly on the picture thread :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Haha no doubt. I don't like working on modded cars anyways. OEM FTW!


Haha yeah since you're back to stock now and all


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

Koni coils and rear brake job.:thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Installed the BFI yellow trans mount. Took all of 1 hr to do.

I cant feel any difference in vibration at all. I tried to look for it but just cant feel it.

dont feel any difference between this and stock. stock one has 72k miles on it.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Haha yeah since you're back to stock now and all


Stock FTW:laugh:! Especially with the TD1 scare going on right now


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

finished full stage two setup last night. Forge front mount, apr 3" tbe, neuspeed intake, eurojet pcv hoses, forge DV and Revo stage 2 software. Car feels like it should have out of the box...love it.

also like two weeks ago i installed the Euro Facelifted LED tails...possibly one of the best aesthetic mods for the prefacelifted a3's.

got get ready for sowo....:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got a large box from ECS yesterday.

Anyone care to donate some money to me so I can get some parts painted and installed?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Got a large box from ECS yesterday.
> 
> Anyone care to donate some money to me so I can get some parts painted and installed?


S3 sides and rear?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> S3 sides and rear?


Kinda. I've had the side skirts, yesterday was the rear bumper cover. Ordered the rear valence... still missing door blades. :banghead:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Kinda. I've had the side skirts, yesterday was the rear bumper cover. Ordered the rear valence... still missing door blades. :banghead:


YOU welcome!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> YOU welcome!!!


blame it on the tp


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ordering Koni coilovers ask I am typing.

Me go loar.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

just got my 19s back. putting thm on tonight


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Euro LED's are on their way to my house :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Ordering Koni coilovers ask I am typing.
> 
> Me go loar.


Nice! So are we putting these on in my garage or what?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Nice! So are we putting these on in my garage or what?


Think I am just going to have the shop put them on, butttt I may be asking for some assistance mounting up my TBE.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Think I am just going to have the shop put them on, butttt I may be asking for some assistance mounting up my TBE.


Cool, we can do that. :thumbup: I got all the stuff.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Drove it to work, hit something in the road, me no happy. 

On a side not I picked up another mk2 gti tonight


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

just ordered a black grill sourround.
i would have just painted mine, but i have a ding in it and would have just pissed me off and stuck out if i painted it

hopfully ECS gets their crap together and ships it reasonably fast


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

just installed my smoked fender lights from parts 4 euro ( $20 shipped)

also a huge score today... went to a rummage sale and found a full roll of this


http://www.jegs.com/p/Thermo-Tec/Thermo-Tec-DuraKool-Insulating-Mat/756779/10002/-1

for $2 
just installed it in my trunk area and also put some in the hatch..
it made a major reduction in the sound from my exhaust.. now the wife is happy and i get to keep the magnaflow


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

$$Rich$$ said:


> just installed my smoked fender lights from parts 4 euro ( $20 shipped)
> 
> also a huge score today... went to a rummage sale and found a full roll of this
> 
> ...


Those fender lights are a million times better than the ECS ones...glad I made the switch


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

At the car wash -).


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

put in A8 license plate LED's. perfect fit and no errors. WOOT


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> put in A8 license plate LED's. perfect fit and no errors. WOOT


Can you post up some photos once it's dark? I'm interested in getting some and want to see them :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Can you post up some photos once it's dark? I'm interested in getting some and want to see them :thumbup:


Genuinevwaudi.com has them, already did the research. I am interested in them as well, so post up some pics.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_1207-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_1205-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

^^^ YES!

Tbomb, if none of the dealers have them in stock then lets split shipping costs from genuinevw


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a little bit of cutting
Finally got around to fixing the Cupra lip


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_1207-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_1205-1.jpg[/IMG]


Did you have any problems with those tag lights when wiring the LED's tail lights?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> Did you have any problems with those tag lights when wiring the LED's tail lights?


Euro outer tails plug and play with two coding changes
a8 tag lights: take out old light assembly 10 seconds
Intstall A8 assembly without any wiring 10 seconds done


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

tcardio said:


> Euro outer tails plug and play with two coding changes
> a8 tag lights: take out old light assembly 10 seconds
> Intstall A8 assembly without any wiring 10 seconds done


Hey Tcardio do you have the part numbers for the A8 LEDs?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> Euro outer tails plug and play with two coding changes
> a8 tag lights: take out old light assembly 10 seconds
> Intstall A8 assembly without any wiring 10 seconds done


I don't have A8, I think I have the ziza ones from ECS. I've heard of people having issues when installed euro LED inner tails with the LED tag bulbs. But if you say they are plug and play with coding, I'll take your word for it. I guess we'll find out tuesday when I get them :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Hey Tcardio do you have the part numbers for the A8 LEDs?


A7 if I am not mistaken:

4H0 943 021 
4H0 943 022 

Refer to this thread:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5643245-OEM-LED-licence-plate-lights...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Boughted some ECS spacers to accompany my new coils


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> I don't have A8, I think I have the ziza ones from ECS. I've heard of people having issues when installed euro LED inner tails with the LED tag bulbs. But if you say they are plug and play with coding, I'll take your word for it. I guess we'll find out tuesday when I get them :thumbup:


I installed only the outer euro tails. The inners are original. Are you installing inner euro's too and why? Ziza worked for me for 3 years without problems. Over the last few months the error popped up. I would just drive over 20 mph and then switch on the lights and the error went away. I got tired of it and decided to order the A8 with the part numbers above and it works like clockwork. I can only vouch for 2009


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> A7 if I am not mistaken:
> 
> 4H0 943 021
> 4H0 943 022
> ...


yeap those work


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> I installed only the outer euro tails. The inners are original. Are you installing inner euro's too and why? Ziza worked for me for 3 years without problems. Over the last few months the error popped up. I would just drive over 20 mph and then switch on the lights and the error went away. I got tired of it and decided to order the A8 with the part numbers above and it works like clockwork. I can only vouch for 2009


Yeah I ordered the complete euro tail light set from the group buy. I haven't had any codes or problems at all with my Ziza tag lights and I've had them installed for about a year and a half. I read on that group buy thread for the tails about someone having problems with the inner euro tails working with the led tag bulbs, just wondering if anyone had any issues


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> Yeah I ordered the complete euro tail light set from the group buy. I haven't had any codes or problems at all with my Ziza tag lights and I've had them installed for about a year and a half. I read on that group buy thread for the tails about someone having problems with the inner euro tails working with the led tag bulbs, just wondering if anyone had any issues


ahh got it:thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

prepped my baby since my dad will be driving my car going golfing with my mother for the next week and half haha. Dad asked me to teach him aboutmy car real quick before tmr, took a joy ride to Safeway and he loved it. He started explaining to my mother that buses have bags too since she acted worried when my compressor kicked in lol.

I was actually worried but but guess my parents are cool :heart:

He says it's slow compared to his s4.... :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mkim said:


> prepped my baby since my dad will be driving my car going golfing with my mother for the next week and half haha. Dad asked me to teach him aboutmy car real quick before tmr, took a joy ride to Safeway and he loved it. He started explaining to my mother that buses have bags too since she acted worried when my compressor kicked in lol.
> 
> I was actually worried but but guess my parents are cool :heart:
> 
> He says it's slow compared to his s4.... :thumbup:


well then tell him to take his s4! :laugh:

if I had bags, maybe I'd let my dad drive my car...
it's too low for him to drive without messing something up
he's too used to his allroad and air ride


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

mkim said:


> He says it's slow compared to his s4.... :thumbup:


Are you driving the s4 this week? :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Are you driving the s4 this week? :thumbup:


S4 in korea yea.

his daddie korean embassador very rich.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp. said:


> S4 in korea yea.
> 
> his daddie korean embassador very rich.


Gosh you are just a young Webster.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Contemplating ordering TBE tomorrow....


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Contemplating ordering TBE tomorrow....


im selling my apr rcs tbe fsi. cant use on my new tsi.

dp has about 5~7k miles clean
and exhaust about 15k miles


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

mkim said:


> im selling my apr rcs tbe fsi. cant use on my new tsi.
> 
> dp has about 5~7k miles clean
> and exhaust about 15k miles


If he doesn't take it PM me a figure.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Emailed H&R about my broken passenger rear spring and they are sending me a full new set to replace them since the product is an older generation and I can't be rolling on inferior shiz. 

LOVE LOVE LOVE H&R.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

convert to 09+ knobs for AC...next up 2009 cluster.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> convert to 09+ knobs for AC...next up 2009 cluster.


where? how much? please share...:thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> where? how much? please share...:thumbup:


me likey. Famiry Purchase on the knobs? :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp. said:


> convert to 09+ knobs for AC...next up 2009 cluster.


DIY and part #?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i got from mkim for cheap.

here is one on ebay $199. Do it only if you can get one cheap

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-AUDI-A...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ce506f68&vxp=mtr

you can only swap the knobs. face will not fit, leds are different area which hits the buttons when you depress it.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

you will need full climate controller unit. There is no part # for the knobs.. I searched but no luck. Unless u can get from manufacturer but i doubt they will sell them singles.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Do the knobs just pop out by pulling on them?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

nope, gotta take it apart and cut some stuff off the original one to fit new knobs. heres diy

http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/dre...chen-g18915425/183050-735-551-i203359946.html


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp. said:


> nope, gotta take it apart and cut some stuff off the original one to fit new knobs. heres diy
> 
> http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/dre...chen-g18915425/183050-735-551-i203359946.html


Nevermind, too much work. :thumbdown:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Nevermind, too much work. :thumbdown:


Haha my thoughts exactly.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

mkim said:


> im selling my apr rcs tbe fsi. cant use on my new tsi.
> 
> dp has about 5~7k miles clean
> and exhaust about 15k miles


PMizzle cuz I am forizzle interesanto


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah...ummm.. nevermind


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Yeah...ummm.. nevermind


x2

unless we can send them to you tp with some liquid refreshment and then you can send them back all buttoned up...what say you?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

jds215 said:


> x2
> 
> unless we can send them to you tp with some liquid refreshment and then you can send them back all buttoned up...what say you?


If I had trouble comprehending that question, he'll have no idea what you just said.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

wat?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> wat?


afternoon work speak is no good. my apologies...

i was attempting to bribe tp into changing the knobs out on my unit (no ****) with alcoholic beverages. This way i don't have to subject myself to complicated installs and instead and can just sit back and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> afternoon work speak is no good. my apologies...
> 
> i was attempting to bribe tp into changing the knobs out on my unit (no ****) with alcoholic beverages. This way i don't have to subject myself to complicated installs and instead and can just sit back and wait for it to arrive.


Can you live without A/C for that long? :laugh:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

send to me i will do it. takes total 15 min for me to do the swap


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> send to me i will do it. takes total 15 min for me to do the swap


If i come across the unit for cheap i will keep this in mind...it looks great and i have all the other little chrome knobs and switches. It would complete the look!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Can you live without A/C for that long? :laugh:


Some of us have been living without it from day-1 of ownership... luckily have a compressor on order !


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Some of us have been living without it from day-1 of ownership... luckily have a compressor on order !



Ouch, that sucks. I hope mine never stops working....(*goes and knocks on wood)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Got my euro LED's in, too bad I have no idea how to wire them. All the harnesses I got seem a little short


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

there is left and right harness make sure u plug it in right. some people plug in wrong and complain it doesnt work


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp. said:


> there is left and right harness make sure u plug it in right. some people plug in wrong and complain it doesnt work


Yeah I just don't know how to unplug the original harness I think? All the DIY's I've seen doesn't really explain that


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Sorry MKIM couldn't wait. Went with the B&B sportback TBE.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Sorry MKIM couldn't wait. Went with the B&B sportback TBE.


no worries! thought i'd post but ya i should sell local dont like shipping


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

mkim said:


> no worries! thought i'd post but ya i should sell local dont like shipping


Shoot me what you're looking for and maybe we can make it work.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Got her a new A/C compressor...anyone have a good DIY? All I can find is a4 and older ones..


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

New plugs & coils. Runs like a champ!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

thule rack on!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

i PSed it...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> New plugs & coils. Runs like a champ!


Where did you get the parts? Need to the do the same soon


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where did you get the parts? Need to the do the same soon


The plugs I got were whatever the computer at Autozone recommended. Iridium plugs. 32 gap. Thirty bucks for a set. I also had to get an extension and a spark plug socket. That was another 15 bucks. So not bad imho.

Also the coil packs I had laying around. I bought them used from someone on vortex. The orig coils in my car had 67k miles. These coils only had 20k on them. So Im good for awhile


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess I have a saturday morning project!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I guess I have a saturday morning project!


Yeah! Im pretty happy. Car feels stronger now. It may just be the ass in seat feeling, but those old plugs were naaaaaaasty.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Installed the lol bump plate










and got my unfinished b- pillars










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Installed the lol bump plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proper!! Looks perfect!!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

installed an RNS-E 









thanks to Tbomb for the RNS-E, and NYCameron for help with the install :beer:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> installed an RNS-E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: one one one six :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> :thumbup: one one one six :laugh:


:thumbup: again...thank you Tbomb for writing the code ON THE UNIT, great move.

just picked up 2 REGULAR 2gb SD cards (the best buy guy was beyond confused as to why i needed NON HCSD) to fill up with music until i get my dension 

though i am going to have to move the gps dongle...sometimes depending which way im facing itll either be spot on, or 2-3 blocks behind, but who cares this **** is awesomeopcorn:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> :thumbup: again...thank you Tbomb for writing the code ON THE UNIT, great move.
> 
> just picked up 2 REGULAR 2gb SD cards (the best buy guy was beyond confused as to why i needed NON HCSD) to fill up with music until i get my dension
> 
> though i am going to have to move the gps dongle...sometimes depending which way im facing itll either be spot on, or 2-3 blocks behind, but who cares this **** is awesomeopcorn:


silver knobs..me jelly...anyway, where did u put the gps puck? i got my in the driver's side lower a-pillar. originally i was going to route it all the way up to where the mirror is, but saw all the airbag in the a-pillar cover and decided to use its magnet to stick it to behind the tweeter area.

Also, do you get radio station's RDS info on your DIS?


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Replaced shocks and struts yesterday. Bilstein and some neuspeed springs. The car looks so much better. Nice feel so far too. I was a good day yesterday.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> silver knobs..me jelly...anyway, where did u put the gps puck? i got my in the driver's side lower a-pillar. originally i was going to route it all the way up to where the mirror is, but saw all the airbag in the a-pillar cover and decided to use its magnet to stick it to behind the tweeter area.
> 
> Also, do you get radio station's RDS info on your DIS?


currently it is under the dash in between the air vents right above the unit (only temporary though as i will be moving it, but it still works pretty well right there) 

by RDS do you mean the stations names? yes and no...i do not have satellite radio enabled, so for regular FM/AM channels it will state a single word/name does not rescan it (or at least it hasn't yet)
and by DIS i take it you mean the one in the cluster, if so, whatever it says on the nav screen is what it says on the "DIS" :thumbup:

I usually keep it on the number setting anyways as thats how i remember which station is which (ie 97.5=hot 97) but no matter what in my presets it always shows the number, even if i have it set to show the radio names (not an issue for me at all as this was the 4th time ive ever actually used the radio in my car) 

besides the APR tune, this has been the most _useful_ mod i've done :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> currently it is under the dash in between the air vents right above the unit (only temporary though as i will be moving it, but it still works pretty well right there)
> 
> by RDS do you mean the stations names? yes and no...i do not have satellite radio enabled, so for regular FM/AM channels it will state a single word/name does not rescan it (or at least it hasn't yet)
> and by DIS i take it you mean the one in the cluster, if so, whatever it says on the nav screen is what it says on the "DIS" :thumbup:
> ...


RDS, meaning station names or whatever artist that is playing, and DIS is the drivers info system between the speedo and tach. So you are saying the DIS will show the station identifier and artist if the nav screen shows it?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> RDS, meaning station names or whatever artist that is playing, and DIS is the drivers info system between the speedo and tach. So you are saying the DIS will show the station identifier and artist if the nav screen shows it?


yeah basically, though the nav hasn't seemed to be able to pick up the RDS info as far as what the station is playing


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> yeah basically, though the nav hasn't seemed to be able to pick up the RDS info as far as what the station is playing


it never worked for me
it always only showed station number and maybe preset number(?). I forget

I'm mostly in SD card mode so all I see is the song name that is playing (at least the first couple of characters)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> yeah basically, though the nav hasn't seemed to be able to pick up the RDS info as far as what the station is playing


did you enable it in the options via the Settings button?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> did you enable it in the options via the Settings button?


yeah, but i think i reset/restarted it afterwards so i havent checked to see if the setting is still there...also i noticed it does not scroll (i have song tracks that are longer than the DIS will allow) so i only see half the songs name, this is via sd card


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> yeah, but i think i reset/restarted it afterwards so i havent checked to see if the setting is still there...also i noticed it does not scroll (i have song tracks that are longer than the DIS will allow) so i only see half the songs name, this is via sd card


yeah, you can put the scroll option on...but it still won't scroll
unless I am doing it wrong :screwy:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

S3 intercooler installed... not by choice, but my stock IC was leaking because the mounting tabs cracked.

Dealership wanted to put stock A3 IC with plastic ends back in, so I just bought S3 intercooler and put it in myself.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

maverickar15 said:


> S3 intercooler installed... not by choice, but my stock IC was leaking because the mounting tabs cracked.
> 
> Dealership wanted to put stock A3 IC with plastic ends back in, so I just bought S3 intercooler and put it in myself.


Nice. I did this the other day, too. :thumbup:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Nice. I did this the other day, too. :thumbup:


Yep. 

Stocker 










S3 Intercooler










Notice there is no intercooler bracket for the stock IC..because the mounting tab was broken! (Took a chunk of intercooler with it too)

Good anti-heat mod since I'm going to go get APR stage 1 later this year


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

"Red Ordered" me some hawt A7 leds, and Tbomb, and Aye Four.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

new wheels


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

they so smallz!

we have the same jack

you should use stands


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> they so smallz!
> 
> we have the same jack
> 
> *you should use stands*


his middle name is danger


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

After waiting for a month for the dealer to call me back regarding fixing the weird rumble issue i have on hard right turns, they called me and told me that in order for them to continue warranty work and find the solution to the issue I have to put my stock suspension back on :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> After waiting for a month for the dealer to call me back regarding fixing the weird rumble issue i have on hard right turns, they called me and told me that in order for them to continue warranty work and find the solution to the issue I have to put my stock suspension back on :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Ra-tards! Can you have an indy shop check it out?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Ra-tards! Can you have an indy shop check it out?


Yeah but i'm still under warranty, that's why I wanted the dealer to take care of it


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Yeah but i'm still under warranty, that's why I wanted the dealer to take care of it


Have you done as much as you can by yourself, as far as diagnosing the issue? Stuff like checking all your bushings, mounts, etc?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Have you done as much as you can by yourself, as far as diagnosing the issue? Stuff like checking all your bushings, mounts, etc?



Yeah I did, the dealer replaced my control arm bushings, passenger axle and motor mounts. I don't know what else to check. They told me it might be my Haldex but they won't do anything else until i switch the suspension . I guess they just want to cover their ass


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Yeah I did, the dealer replaced my control arm bushings, passenger axle and motor mounts. I don't know what else to check. They told me it might be my Haldex but they won't do anything else until i switch the suspension . I guess they just want to cover their ass


 No bueno dude. I don't even have stock suspension anymore :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> No bueno dude. I don't even have stock suspension anymore :laugh:


Yeah I know it totally blows. Luckily I never got rid of the stock suspension. It's just a pain to have to put it back and then when they fix the problem put the coilovers back on :banghead::banghead:. I'm also scared that putting the stock suspension back on will get rid of my problem.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Yeah I know it totally blows. Luckily I never got rid of the stock suspension. It's just a pain to have to put it back and then when they fix the problem put the coilovers back on :banghead::banghead:. I'm also scared that putting the stock suspension back on will get rid of my problem.


I am pretty sure I've followed your issues front-to-back...but did you ever replace Wheel Bearings? That's what I think my issue is. Or the idiot who installed my new axels ****ed up somehow (again).


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I am pretty sure I've followed your issues front-to-back...but did you ever replace Wheel Bearings? That's what I think my issue is. Or the idiot who installed my new axels ****ed up somehow (again).


I never replaced any of the bearings. I had the car up on jacks and they seem fine. I told the mechanic that I thought it could be the bearings and he flat out said no...lol :banghead:

What issue are you having?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I never replaced any of the bearings. I had the car up on jacks and they seem fine. I told the mechanic that I thought it could be the bearings and he flat out said no...lol :banghead:
> 
> What issue are you having?


Well 3 weeks into having the car my passenger axel sheered from the dif, and they were both replaced because of faulty workmanship by the dealer. Since then the front end has developed a low rumble which increases during lane changes etc.

Car is in the shop right now getting my replacement rear springs put on, should have had him check it out at the same time. BTW H&R was awesome getting me replacement spor springs, and the shop I go to is giving me dirt cheap labor for loyalty. He owns a tight B8 S4 too :heart:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

damn dude, hope everything works out for you. I notice a slight rumble when turning left maybe one of my bearings is on the way out


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

why need jack stands to swap wheels?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp. said:


> why need jack stands to swap wheels?


In case your jack gives out, sh!t happens.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> In case your jack gives out, sh!t happens.


At least he wasn't using the widow maker


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ahhh i never do it when i swap wheels hahah

only when im under car i use jack + stands


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp. said:


> ahhh i never do it when i swap wheels hahah
> 
> only when im under car i use jack + stands


Yeah, I don't either. Especially since you can lift from the front and get both wheels on one side off the ground I put a jack stand under just in case but I don't set the car all the way down on it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I have to use the widow maker just to get my floor jack underneath the car. :banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> I have to use the widow maker just to get my floor jack underneath the car. :banghead:


I have to drive up on some concrete tiles to get my jack underneath :thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> damn dude, hope everything works out for you. I notice a slight rumble when turning left maybe one of my bearings is on the way out


Confirmed, passenger front bearing. Guys looking at prices and labor costs...might be easier to just order front set and do on my own.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Confirmed, passenger front bearing. Guys looking at prices and labor costs...might be easier to just order front set and do on my own.


awesome. any idea how hard it is to do it yourself?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> awesome. any idea how hard it is to do it yourself?


Well they wanted $170 for parts and $150 for labor because they had to press it...fuçk you very much. 

The DIY doesn't seem too bad, but then again everything looks easy on youtube :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well they wanted $170 for parts and $150 for labor because they had to press it...fuçk you very much.
> 
> The DIY doesn't seem too bad, but then again everything looks easy on youtube :laugh:


Ouch that blows. Yeah i know what you mean, lol. Well good luck man, let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Ouch that blows. Yeah i know what you mean, lol. Well good luck man, let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


I have contracted Rob to help do an A/C, brake and bearings day with me...will get some photos up, if he complies.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have contracted Rob to help do an A/C, brake and bearings day with me...will get some photos up, if he complies.


Damn, I wish some of you guys lived near Miami. I swear i'm like the only A3 there is in Miami...lol


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Damn, I wish some of you guys lived near Miami. I swear i'm like the only A3 there is in Miami...lol


Now that i'll have A/C I'll just trip it to MIA. Only a 28hr drive.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Now that i'll have A/C I'll just trip it to MIA. Only a 28hr drive.


lol sweet, come on over so you can help with my car. We can make a weekend out of it...:laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

cldub said:


> I have to use the widow maker just to get my floor jack underneath the car. :banghead:





TBomb said:


> I have to drive up on some concrete tiles to get my jack underneath :thumbdown:


you guys should get racing jack like me and tp.

mine slides in just between the opening in the votex sides


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Now that i'll have A/C I'll just trip it to MIA. Only a 28hr drive.


Swing by, I'll tag along.

ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> you guys should get racing jack like me and tp.
> 
> mine slides in just between the opening in the votex sides


this may be a dumb question, but do the votex sides fit the sline as well?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Swing by, I'll tag along.
> 
> ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!


Word :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jds215 said:


> this may be a dumb question, but do the votex sides fit the sline as well?


Yes. And yes :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yes. And yes :laugh:


 haha...good deal...ill go hide in the corner now :facepalm:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> you guys should get racing jack like me and tp.
> 
> mine slides in just between the opening in the votex sides


I've been meaning to get one actually. One of those "low profile" types. Pricey though for the ones I've seen


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> haha...good deal...ill go hide in the corner now :facepalm:


which corner? can i join? i'll bring booze


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> which corner? can i join? i'll bring booze


Grab some sailor jerry's on your way over:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Might install stronic shift knob.

It may end up like this


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Might install stronic shift knob.
> 
> It may end up like this


 What Audi is this? i really like the AC Control panel!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Might install stronic shift knob.
> 
> It may end up like this


 hahahahahahaha that's effing retarded


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Might install stronic shift knob.
> 
> It may end up like this


 
yo bro! do it like tp cut and screw!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> yo bro! do it like tp cut and screw!!


 Yea, nothing happened today. Lol.

I have the grub screws. Just need to find a tiny hex and I think I have the right drill bits. Fingers crossed this happens tomorrow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uninstalled license plate LED resistor and installed regular LED license plate housing/bulbs.

Still no shift knob mod yet :/ I want to cut it and install screws to make it right, but don't have the right drill bits.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

battery died, so got a new group 48 battery!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

introduced her to her new big brother


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

3 more to go


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> 3 more to go


 opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Trying to figure out what you all do for a living...? I seem to be a couple dollars short in my bank account to afford a jet, or a carrera gt, or new three piece wheels every other week. haha


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Trying to figure out what you all do for a living...? I seem to be a couple dollars short in my bank account to afford a jet, or a carrera gt, or new three piece wheels every other week. haha


 I don't work lol. I collect disability and the GI Bill :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> I don't work lol. I collect disability and the GI Bill :thumbup:


 You did work.:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Trying to figure out what you all do for a living...? I seem to be a couple dollars short in my bank account to afford a jet, or a carrera gt, or new three piece wheels every other week. haha


 I'd take a jet!

On other news. What I did today was...limp the A3 home 










Misfires on Cyl 6 and 2. Hopefully just coil packs.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> You did work.:thumbup:


 :heart::heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I'd take a jet!
> 
> On other news. What I did today was...limp the A3 home
> 
> ...


 Our coil packs burn faster than most cars...some get lucky and never replace them but I'm probably doing another set in a few months.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Our coil packs burn faster than most cars...some get lucky and never replace them but I'm probably doing another set in a few months.


 I think this set was only in for 2000 miles.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Running boost it may be leaking injectors if you haven't upgraded those yet. Not sure if an S3 injector would even fit on yours though... Good luck sorting it out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Received CF goodies


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Received CF goodies


 Looks good Johnny. Where did you get it done?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Looks good Johnny. Where did you get it done?


 Sent it to G3 Composites down by your neck of the woods: http://www.facebook.com/g3composites


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Sent it to G3 Composites down by your neck of the woods: http://www.facebook.com/g3composites


 Sweet nice work. I'll check it out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> I'd take a jet!
> 
> On other news. What I did today was...limp the A3 home
> 
> Misfires on Cyl 6 and 2. Hopefully just coil packs.





NBPT_A3 said:


> Our coil packs burn faster than most cars...some get lucky and never replace them but I'm probably doing another set in a few months.





Gryphon001 said:


> Running boost it may be leaking injectors if you haven't upgraded those yet. Not sure if an S3 injector would even fit on yours though... Good luck sorting it out.


 Did some coil pack swapping and scanned showed that coil packs were bad. Threw in two new ones, scanned and it seems good. Didn't take it on a test spin yet. Will wait till tomorrow. Fingers crossed that's the only issue.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

removed all my tint for a new install tomorrow. 25% titanium all around with 15% on openskye and clear on windshield. The Vegas summer sun doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Did some coil pack swapping and scanned showed that coil packs were bad. Threw in two new ones, scanned and it seems good. Didn't take it on a test spin yet. Will wait till tomorrow. Fingers crossed that's the only issue.


 I wonder why it's eating through your coil packs


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Took the car in for the 35,000 mi service at the only dealership here on the island. The place is a sh*thole, Ive seen classier hyundai/kia dealerships. It shifts a little smoother now, DSG flush? Anyways, when I received the service receipt they found it necessary to include this: 










The service advisor didn't say anything negative about my car, he didn't even say anything about what they put on they service receipt. I don't know if I got flagged with TD1 status. I definitely miss the Virginia Beach dealership, they had their **** together. They also never said anything about my car having any mods.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cooterbo said:


> Took the car in for the 35,000 mi service at the only dealership here on the island. The place is a sh*thole, Ive seen classier hyundai/kia dealerships. It shifts a little smoother now, DSG flush? Anyways, when I received the service receipt they found it necessary to include this:
> 
> The service advisor didn't say anything negative about my car, he didn't even say anything about what they put on they service receipt. I don't know if I got flagged with TD1 status. I definitely miss the Virginia Beach dealership, they had their **** together. They also never said anything about my car having any mods.


 I would go poo on his desk.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> I would go poo on his desk.


 also ream him on the satisfaction survey


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

cooterbo said:


> Took the car in for the 35,000 mi service at the only dealership here on the island. The place is a sh*thole, Ive seen classier hyundai/kia dealerships. It shifts a little smoother now, DSG flush? Anyways, when I received the service receipt they found it necessary to include this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TD1 would pop up if they hooked up their diag software, not based on what the service advisor writes.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Got my updated A/C compressor, and ordered new front wheel bearings....the costs of owning a previously-modified vehicle are starting to creep up on me. About to just replace all of the pieces on the car that I didn't install myself to be self-assured that nothing else will break. :banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Will be going back to Stock Suspension tomorrow so that the dealer can continue working on my car and find the stupid rubbing problem on hard right turns...:banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Will be going back to Stock Suspension tomorrow so that the dealer can continue working on my car and find the stupid rubbing problem on hard right turns...:banghead:


 :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: so bro. :beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Will be going back to Stock Suspension tomorrow so that the dealer can continue working on my car and find the stupid rubbing problem on hard right turns...:banghead:


 Just put a ear plug in your right ear or fade all of the music to the right side of the car. If you down out the rubbing nose then you wont worry about it!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Received CF goodies


 Want to see some pics when you get them installed.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: so bro. :beer:


 thanks Johnny :beer:



rawaudi said:


> Just put a ear plug in your right ear or fade all of the music to the right side of the car. If you down out the rubbing nose then you wont worry about it!


 LOL, I should. :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Received CF goodies


 are these from an all-road?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


>


 Coils, BB TBE annnnd what else?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Coils, BB TBE annnnd what else?


 Nothing toooo exciting. 

APR boost tap (removing my forge DV) 
OEM Rev DV 
12.5mm and 17.5mm spacers


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Want to see some pics when you get them installed.


 Well, I could just install them now, but wanted to wait to get the s-tronic shift knob installed first. Oh well, I may just install.



rawaudi said:


> are these from an all-road?


 No sir. Removed my trim, sent them to a shop, and they overlayed them.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> No sir. Removed my trim, sent them to a shop, and they overlayed them.


 Oh, so they did come off your BT all-road?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

after months of waiting for my failed rotiform blqs 

picked up a used set of power coated white nues! will be on tuesday


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Oh, so they did come off your BT all-road?


 correct, they came off my Sall-road :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

604a3 said:


> after months of waiting for my failed rotiform blqs
> 
> picked up a used set of power coated white nues! will be on tuesday


 Anxious to see this :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Installed the A/C compressor with Rob...wasn't too bad, now I'm off to get it evac'd and recharged. Will post up some pics of the process later. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Installed stock suspension after about 5 hours. Lol. Sound is gone. Don't know what else to do. Also noticed drivers side inner cv boot is ripped "again". Will take it to the dealer during the week and play dumb.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

Removing the grill is a bitch.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

xgarage said:


> Removing the grill is a bitch.


 i did the same a few weeks ago, running black sourround with stock gray S-line, i painted the chrome strips on the pate filller gloss black to match, it looks frickn awesome


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

here is mine, (crappy pic,and car is filthy) 
but in person it looks great.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)




----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally had a chance to replace my dv. :laugh: Getting to those bolts were a pita, but now she's pulling again!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Installed stock suspension after about 5 hours. Lol. Sound is gone. Don't know what else to do. Also noticed drivers side inner cv boot is ripped "again". Will take it to the dealer during the week and play dumb.


Hmmm, so sound is gone, then it's gotta be the aftermarket suspension...no? Can you contact them to see if they will send u replacement or something?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> Finally had a chance to replace my dv. :laugh: Getting to those bolts were a pita, but now she's pulling again!


Yah that top one sucks but a wobble head makes quick work of that.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I finally washed it...! :laugh:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> I finally washed it...! :laugh:


Gryphon, do you have the Cupra lip on the car?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Hmmm, so sound is gone, then it's gotta be the aftermarket suspension...no? Can you contact them to see if they will send u replacement or something?


That's what I was thinking. It's gotta be something going on with the coils


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

ApexAudi said:


> Gryphon, do you have the Cupra lip on the car?


Nope... $20 eBay lip. :laugh: 

Met a couple of guys from pfaff ... They brought a British car to a German car show yesterday... :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Hmmm, so sound is gone, then it's gotta be the aftermarket suspension...no? Can you contact them to see if they will send u replacement or something?





cldub said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's gotta be something going on with the coils


Damn, I was hoping it wasn't the coils. I really am not too sure if that's the problem. This really sucks, the front coils were already replaced once due to a recall they had but even before the recall it had the same noise. I wonder if maybe its the rear coils that have the issue. Anyways, I'm going to take the car in this week and just play dumb and see if they find anything else wrong with it. Hoping they replace the torn CV boot atleast.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Nope... $20 eBay lip. :laugh:
> 
> Met a couple of guys from pfaff ... They brought a British car to a German car show yesterday... :laugh:


Yup... that sounds like my dealer group... I'm guessing you met Mark?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

ApexAudi said:


> Yup... that sounds like my dealer group... I'm guessing you met Mark?


Didn't introduce myself, just saw the two guys and the car.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Didn't introduce myself, just saw the two guys and the car.


Lame. No booth. ... 

Anyway your car looks good ! :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Nope... $20 eBay lip. :laugh:
> 
> Met a couple of guys from pfaff ... They brought a British car to a German car show yesterday... :laugh:


Which lip are we talking because poppa likes 

Also, people, I installed my new compressor, pulled vaccum and laid a new charge in her (gigiddy). NO COLD AIR...are we looking at the condensor/drier next? Someone tell me how to blow cold so my lady stops complaining about her hair going every which way (won't put a damn hat on).


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Which lip are we talking because poppa likes
> 
> Also, people, I installed my new compressor, pulled vaccum and laid a new charge in her (gigiddy). NO COLD AIR...are we looking at the condensor/drier next? Someone tell me how to blow cold so my lady stops complaining about her hair going every which way (won't put a damn hat on).


Hire an asthmatic and put him behind your dashboard! :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ApexAudi said:


> Hire an asthmatic and put him behind your dashboard! :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok so here are a few pics...will add some text later when I'm home and can think straight. 










New compressor










Jacked up! 










Serp belt off










Old compressor still on the block (bottom unit)










Always leave time for the oldest brew in America! 










Old Unit next to new...revised pieces are soooo much better! 










For all the kids with broken A/C....this is what happened to the old version that was installed during original build. You can see where the clutch plate simply broke from the rest of the pully. This will leave you hot and shweaty. 










New unit on the block


So, got her home, pulled vaccum and re-charged the system. Fired her up for a few minutes and still no cold air. Next steps? Pull off the front end and check out the condensor and drier. Then smash the car into little smithereens.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, dryer is apparently what I need to get done...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Yeah, dryer is apparently what I need to get done...


Good luck man, hope you get it fixed soon. Summer is creeping up and it's going to be a scorcher


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^ Looks to me like it was built this way to prevent breaking something more important:sly:...... Or maybe it was just a stupid design:facepalm:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

dman4486 said:


> ^^^ Looks to me like it was built this way to prevent breaking something more important:sly:...... Or maybe it was just a stupid design:facepalm:


I'm assuming the "tear away" clutch was built to prevent the entire belt form ripping if the clutch did seize. 

Gotta get this taken care of asap. Going to have mechanic take a look tomorrow when I get my wheel bearings put in, and then probably order a new condensor/drier


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm assuming the "tear away" clutch was built to prevent the entire belt form ripping if the clutch did seize.
> 
> Gotta get this taken care of asap. Going to have mechanic take a look tomorrow when I get my wheel bearings put in, and then probably order a new condensor/drier


Yep. Better to have no A/C than to be completely stranded. The compressor seized on my parents' Caddy when we were on a road trip back in the day, and it wound up burning up and snapping the serpentine belt that drives all of the accessories. Not good :thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yep. Better to have no A/C than to be completely stranded. The compressor seized on my parents' Caddy when we were on a road trip back in the day, and it wound up burning up and snapping the serpentine belt that drives all of the accessories. Not good :thumbdown:


Happened to my ex's Saab...she ended up selling the car and getting a Jetta haha.


----------



## 253-A3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Blacked out my grill and emblem....


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

253-A3 said:


> Blacked out my grill and emblem....


oooo
really like the a6 style LEDs


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

253-A3 said:


> Blacked out my grill and emblem....


What kind of paint did you run? And ditto on the led's!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

I put 4 sale signs in mine today. 

Actually loved this car. Have had no issues, but just started getting the itch for something different. Just ordered a Mini Countryman S All4. Basically all options except auto.

It's a great alternative to the fact that you can't get an A3 with awd and manual. Hopefully I won't regret it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

pdoel said:


> I put 4 sale signs in mine today.
> 
> Actually loved this car. Have had no issues, but just started getting the itch for something different. Just ordered a Mini Countryman S All4. Basically all options except auto.
> 
> It's a great alternative to the fact that you can't get an A3 with awd and manual. Hopefully I won't regret it.


Honestly I wouldn't mind ripping one of those badboys around.


----------



## 253-A3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks! They're real S6 LEDs, wired to my fog switch.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Installed the Carbonio! 










Filthy Engine  giving her a good detailing this weekend.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Installed the Carbonio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Yeah, dryer is apparently what I need to get done...


You should *never* replace the compressor without replacing the receiver/drier.

The drier is rendered useless when the system is opened, and in any case will usually be the first place where any tiny metal shavings that were kicked out of the old compressor (when it imploded) end up. -leaving the old drier in risks damaging the new compressor... most places that I've ever dealt with simply won't honor a warranty return on the compressor if it's been run with the old receiver/drier.

By the way, regarding the number of times people refer to the clutch breaking... I was under the impression that this compressor doesn't have a clutch. I thought it was a clutchless, variable-displacement design, and -as has been observed earlier- it deliberately has weak-points build in between the pulley and the spindle, so that in the event of the compressor shaft seizing the pulley can break away and continue spinning, instead of burning your serpentine/accessory belt.

What's weird is that it's shown listed in several places as "compressor w/ clutch assembly"... but it doesn't have a clutch. -Weird.

You DID lube the compressor with PAG oil (or whatever type is appropriate for this model) through the appropriate port before you mounted it, -right?

Aside from that, what are the gauges saying?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

It is fully oiled up...and now I am going to let it sit until I can get a new drier in it...any suggestions on where I can get a new one for a good price? 

Not sure what the gauges are reading as I sat in the car the whole time...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> You should *never* replace the compressor without replacing the receiver/drier.


Is this what I'm looking for?

http://www.autopartsnetwork.com/sho...=n0a2vbQAg7CsXsol4rYigKCEhZNJA4sfsL8dS5fQxQ4=


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Dropped off my car at the dealer yesterday for some repairs and oil change. Got a 2012 A4 loaner.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Dropped off my car at the dealer yesterday for some repairs and oil change. Got a 2012 A4 loaner.


Put it in sport mode and drive it like you stole it. Loaner cars = Race Cars. FTW


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Put it in sport mode and drive it like you stole it. Loaner cars = Race Cars. FTW


the CVT transmission in this car = sucks ass...lol :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Put it in sport mode and drive it like you stole it. Loaner cars = Race Cars. FTW


 my car was a loaner of 2 NJ dealerships....it had low mileage but I still worry what kind abuse it took that I'm not aware of


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> my car was a loaner of 2 NJ dealerships....it had low mileage but I still worry what kind abuse it took that I'm not aware of


yowzers...
I would never buy and loaner cars unless they were dirt cheap


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is this what I'm looking for?
> 
> http://www.autopartsnetwork.com/sho...=n0a2vbQAg7CsXsol4rYigKCEhZNJA4sfsL8dS5fQxQ4=


I need an answer so I can get it overnighted for tomorrow. Please help!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Ordered a new low pressure fuel pump. The one in the car took a crap on me in the heat. 

Itll be here monday! Huzzah!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

F*ck it, bought the condensor with drier attached...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Not sure which is the exact one for the A3... Probably best to have a peep at the one that's on yours, but if it's listed for the vehicle, it's probably a good bet... or they should replace if it's not.

Last VAG one I replaced was on my MkIV, and they wouldn't warranty the compressor unless the receiver/drier was also replaced at the same time. Your local supplier should have the correct oil for the compressor also.

The Compressor on my Porsche imploded about 5-6 years ago, and on that one I had to replace the expansion valve as well, since some tiny shards of metal were spat out of the compressor when it died, and they made their way all the way through the system into the expansion valve and clogged it up... 

with all that crap I took the opportunity to convert from R12 to R134... so now I have a whole pile of R12 that I'd been 'stockpiling' that I don't use any more. -Of course that meant COMPLETELY flushing the system and also replacing a couple of hoses, which were incompatible with the newer gas... Oh, and don't talk to me about Audi parts being expensive until you've seen the cost of Porsche parts! :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Not sure which is the exact one for the A3... Probably best to have a peep at the one that's on yours, but if it's listed for the vehicle, it's probably a good bet... or they should replace if it's not.
> 
> Last VAG one I replaced was on my MkIV, and they wouldn't warranty the compressor unless the receiver/drier was also replaced at the same time. Your local supplier should have the correct oil for the compressor also.
> 
> ...


Well I have a condensor with the drier attached waiting for me at a local shop, going to employ Rob this Saturday and have it replaced. The new compressor has the right oil in it, and I will bring it to a shop next to my house to have vacuum pulled and have it re-charged up. Hopefully have her up and running with cold air come Sunday evening. 

This one will have a nice DIY...lots of parts to take off. Anyone want to place bets on how long it'll take to remove the front end and replace the condensor? Winner gets a pair of smoke s-line corners.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Got new tires...front engine mount insert...and finally got me some LOW!

Before:

























After:

























great comfortable ride, and handles even better! couldn't be happier with it. :heart:

neuspeed springs, bilstein shocks/strust


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I removed my old shift knob, cut and twisted the shifter column, tried installing the new s-tronic knob and depressed the button too early. :banghead:

I then tried to reinstall the old knob and depressed that button too early too :banghead::banghead:

Need to fix one of them...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Installed HPA's cold air intake*


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I removed my old shift knob, cut and twisted the shifter column, tried installing the new s-tronic knob and depressed the button too early. :banghead:
> 
> I then tried to reinstall the old knob and depressed that button too early too :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Need to fix one of them...



Old one is easy to do and should be able to give it mouth to mouth and suck it out. I did this when I installed my new boot. I actually think I did it twice I liked it so much.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ceese said:


>


Cool story, but where are the pics of the babes?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Cool story, but where are the pics of the babes?


I'll be sure to get some when she needs help installing the kit on her R32


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> Got new tires...front engine mount insert...and finally got me some LOW!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



I spy with my little eye........................reverse rake. :sly:


No me gusta! Which is why I opted for Eibach springs, since they don't seem to have reverse rake.

My car:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> I spy with my little eye........................reverse rake. :sly:
> 
> 
> No me gusta! Which is why I opted for Eibach springs, since they don't seem to have reverse rake.
> ...


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ceese said:


> JDBVR6 said:
> 
> 
> > I spy with my little eye........................reverse rake. :sly:
> ...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

you will never hear me complain about any product Eibach makes.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> Got new tires...front engine mount insert...and finally got me some LOW!
> 
> 
> great comfortable ride, and handles even better! couldn't be happier with it. :heart:
> ...


is the before sline or premium?

which bilsteins are these? sport? HD?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Although I prefer Bilsteins for our cars


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> is the before sline or premium?
> 
> which bilsteins are these? sport? HD?


Premium and sport. There is a veryyyyy slight reverse rake but it has evened out. In that picture I still had a set of tires all the old suspension and the road isn't completely even to start. But there is very minimal reverse rack...nothing I can do as its static. I'm more than happy with tthe way it looks and drives though


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Old one is easy to do and should be able to give it mouth to mouth and suck it out. I did this when I installed my new boot. I actually think I did it twice I liked it so much.


I have the punched air one. Sucking no working.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I have the punched air one. Sucking no working.


Argh, those fancy Germans and their perforated leather!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> My car:


Nice looking car! I think your exhaust pipe has an erection


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> I removed my old shift knob, cut and twisted the shifter column, tried installing the new s-tronic knob and depressed the button too early. :banghead:
> 
> I then tried to reinstall the old knob and depressed that button too early too :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Need to fix one of them...


With a contact to my homie in Taiwan, using tool pictured, got the knob installed...and other stuff as well.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> With a contact to my homie in Taiwan, using tool pictured, got the knob installed...and other stuff as well.


Looking good JT. Glad you got your shift knob sorted :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Looking good JT. Glad you got your shift knob sorted :thumbup:


Likewise. Was pretty disappointed when the installed didn't go as planned the first time. All good in the end :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Likewise. Was pretty disappointed when the installed didn't go as planned the first time. All good in the end :thumbup:


U so Krazee!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> With a contact to my homie in Taiwan, using tool pictured, got the knob installed...and other stuff as well.


CF and shift knob look good all buttoned together!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> CF and shift knob look good all buttoned together!


Thx. Now if only the car wasn't so dirty...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rebelxtnut said:


> Ordered a new low pressure fuel pump. The one in the car took a crap on me in the heat.
> 
> Itll be here monday! Huzzah!


Did you get a new thrust sensor too? It's the fuel pressure sensor on the HPFP that tells the LPFP how fast to run. Usually that sensor goes bad, causing the LPFP to run at 100% duty cycle and overheat. It's a fairly inexpensive part and is easily replaced. I suggest swapping it out when you install your new LPFP, just to be safe. :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Installed B&B Sportback TBE and wheel spacers (12.5f and 17.5r).

Big thanks to Tbomb for the proper assistance and instruction. Took something like 4 hours to do it all.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Did you get a new thrust sensor too? It's the fuel pressure sensor on the HPFP that tells the LPFP how fast to run. Usually that sensor goes bad, causing the LPFP to run at 100% duty cycle and overheat. It's a fairly inexpensive part and is easily replaced. I suggest swapping it out when you install your new LPFP, just to be safe. :thumbup:


Yup! Swapped the sensor too 

Did the install today. Was not hard, but a little annoying to get the ring off. Car runs great now!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the before picture it looked like you photoshopped it higher. :laugh:

mmmmm. snow tires in june :laugh: I tease 
hope you're enjoying your new HID fogs


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> In the before picture it looked like you photoshopped it higher. :laugh:
> 
> mmmmm. snow tires in june :laugh: I tease
> hope you're enjoying your new HID fogs


Haha...maybe I did...

Yeah loving the hids took the lamen x off and that was def why there was a color difference...but now its not yellow enough for me :/ gonna order new lamin x to put on soon


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> Yeah loving the hids took the lamen x off and that was def why there was a color difference...but now its not yellow enough for me :/ gonna order new lamin x to put on soon


Agreed. But I feel even w/ the yellow lamin-x...it's stilllll not yellow enough. Oh well.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Installed B&B Sportback TBE and wheel spacers (12.5f and 17.5r).
> 
> Big thanks to Tbomb for the proper assistance and instruction. Took something like 4 hours to do it all.


 Car sounds good man :thumbup: 

Remember when we left your PCV unhooked and your car died on the access road? That was awesome. :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Remember when we left your PCV unhooked and your car died on the access road? That was awesome. :facepalm:


 i L:laugh:L


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Agreed. But I feel even w/ the yellow lamin-x...it's stilllll not yellow enough. Oh well.


 The light splash is yellow enough with the lamin x but when looking at the light it still looks white lol...so strange


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> i L:laugh:L


 It's funny now. At the time I was freaking out thinking "WTFWTFWTF did we break something? Am I going to have to push this bish off the road?" Then Matt got it going again and we pulled into a parking lot. Popped the hood, took a quick look around and saw the hose that had been unhooked earlier and never reconnected :banghead:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> It's funny now. At the time I was freaking out thinking "WTFWTFWTF did we break something? Am I going to have to push this bish off the road?" Then Matt got it going again and we pulled into a parking lot. Popped the hood, took a quick look around and saw the hose that had been unhooked earlier and never reconnected :banghead:


 Haha. Oh well. 

It was awesome as we were driving I was diagnosing the loss of power as a boost leak related to my DV and complaining something was screwy with my boost gauge. Totally forgot that I removed the PCV to replace the boost tap.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

plastidipped was addicting/fun only took about 1 hour for 3 coats


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Stupid question, but what exactly did you plastidip?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

took me 40 seconds to figure out looking. 

its the rings lol


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp. said:


> took me 40 seconds to figure out looking.
> 
> its the rings lol


 And two badges I'm pretty sure.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it me or are the rings not centered or on a 180*?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Hatches with rings look weird to me now, since mine has been completely debadged for so long


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Purchased a Stealth performance Haldex for $400


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Stupid question, but what exactly did you plastidip?


 license plate frame



neu318 said:


> Purchased a Stealth performance Haldex for $400


 you crazy man! (i wanna get the switch, but it's not worth it to me now)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> you crazy man! (i wanna get the switch, but it's not worth it to me now)


 Yeah I know but I couldn't pass up such an awesome price(compared to $1000). I will most likely wait a while before getting the switch. Why is it not worth it to you?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Yeah I know but I couldn't pass up such an awesome price(compared to $1000). I will most likely wait a while before getting the switch. Why is it not worth it to you?


 I'm more of a set it and forget it type of person (evidence #1 - coilovers). Also, not sure $3-400 is worth it.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I'm more of a set it and forget it type of person (evidence #1 - coilovers). Also, not sure $3-400 is worth it.


 Yeah I get what you mean, I wish you could set them to race mode without buying a switch. Seems retarded, oh well.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes the badges imo debadged makes the rear look too fat didn't even remove them sprayed while they were on the car and toothpicked the excess off


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

sleepy3 said:


> Yes the badges imo debadged makes the rear look too fat didn't even remove them sprayed while they were on the car and toothpicked the excess off


 
Did you tape up some of the areas as to not get too much paint on the hatch?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepy3 said:


> Yes the badges imo debadged makes the rear look too fat didn't even remove them sprayed while they were on the car and toothpicked the excess off


 I'm debadged and I love it. Have a few people ask me what she is when I go to the store and what not. Can't look at the front eh?


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Did you tape up some of the areas as to not get too much paint on the hatch?


 Yes taped off with some newspaper but any overspray easily rubs off with a microfiber just clean the surface area before you start also be very careful with the dot in between the 2.0 or 3.2 cause its hella weak


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Honey Comb Grille..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yellow PIAA Fog Lights..


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

neu318 said:


> Purchased a Stealth performance Haldex for $400


 yeah..everybody has a "stealth" performance haldex unit for sale after they installed a blue one.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Had a busy day today... 

Got some new toys. 










And she got pampered... 




























Sorry for the crappy iphone pics... but it was 10pm by the time I finished... 

Luckily I managed to install some new lighting a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Gryphon001 said:


> Had a busy day today...
> 
> Got some new toys.
> 
> ...


 HD is the shiznit! ive been raving about it forever and just now its catching on. how are the other products. I have only used the custom wheel cleaner and the wax


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> HD is the shiznit! ive been raving about it forever and just now its catching on. how are the other products. I have only used the custom wheel cleaner and the wax


 The HD Paint Clenser was a major PITA to use... you have to literally do one section of each panel at a time because if it dries you are SOL trying to get it off. The rest were fairly easy to use. 

The Super Resin Polish didn't completely get rid of all the scratches and swirl marks, but it came close. I decided to go all out and use the new extra gloss polish/sealant before the wax... only one I haven't used yet is the leather cleaner and treatment. The rest of the products are amazing though...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Where'd you get that CEL die cut?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where'd you get that CEL die cut?


 Local tuning shop... Euroline


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Local tuning shop... Euroline


 I :heart: it....and how the lava shines, our cars might have the best paint Audi can offer.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

off with the axle and going to shop for boot replacement tomorrow


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I didn't know you used your knee pads for auto repairs...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

LWNY said:


> yeah..everybody has a "stealth" performance haldex unit for sale after they installed a blue one.


 LOL...This guy worked for a "business" that had some left over stealth Haldex units before they were bought out by Borg Warner and sold a few for $500 without the sensors which can be reused from the stock Haldex. He then sold me his used one since he got rid of his R32


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

On another note, My car has been at the dealer for a week for warranty repairs. Spoke to my buddy that works in the Porsche section of the dealership and told me last night that they haven't even looked at my car yet....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Placed a bunch of calls to my Service Advisor and no response. Will be calling the Manager and see what he has to say. If not I'm picking my car up and taking it to another dealer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LWNY said:


> yeah..everybody has a "stealth" performance haldex unit for sale after they installed a blue one.


 Damn it! I didn't think of that.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> On another note, My car has been at the dealer for a week for warranty repairs. Spoke to my buddy that works in the Porsche section of the dealership and told me last night that they haven't even looked at my car yet....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Placed a bunch of calls to my Service Advisor and no response. Will be calling the Manager and see what he has to say. If not I'm picking my car up and taking it to another dealer.


 Call AoA! That should square them away pretty quickly


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I didn't know you used your knee pads for auto repairs...


 i do get on my knees alot. Get a pair they are worth it. and plus im old now so my knees cant handle the pressure anymore


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tp. said:


> i do get on my knees alot.


 ...sometimes it's the only way to get ahead in business... :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*VMR V715s*

It only took a year to find them but they should be here next week. Can't wait to get them on.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I hate you all for getting new wheels. I want some toooooo


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I hate you all for getting new wheels. I want some toooooo


 Didn't you get a new steering wheel... :laugh:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


 Dude was this car salvaged from the Titanic?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Didn't you get a new steering wheel... :laugh:


 Stalker! :laugh: But it's just one. I said wheelSSS


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Stalker! :laugh: But it's just one. I said wheelSSS


 I want new wheels too  Someone getting new ones sell me your old ones for cheap!:thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Stalker! :laugh: But it's just one. I said wheelSSS


 LOL, sorry couldn't help it, I was bored at work. What kind of wheel do you have now?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I want new wheels too  Someone getting new ones sell me your old ones for cheap!:thumbup:


 I'll sell you the 17s that came on my car for $100 but you pay shipping.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> I'll sell you the 17s that came on my car for $100 but you pay shipping.


 No thanks :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> LOL, sorry couldn't help it, I was bored at work. What kind of wheel do you have now?


 I have a regular MFSW with DSG paddles and airbag.

I also have a FBMFSW with paddles and orange stitching...no airbag. Would look good in a red A3!!!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I hate you all for getting new wheels. I want some toooooo


 Your still on this forum? I thought you sold your station wagon?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Your still on this forum? I thought you sold your station wagon?


 Hey watch it - it's a "sportwagen"


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Your still on this forum? I thought you sold your station wagon?


 Oh, sorry, I thought this was the Volvo S40 forum. I will go now.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought this was the Volvo S40 forum. I will go now.


 :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I have some project wheels I need someone to take if anyone is interested? 18x8? I think? Motegi Roja -- no tires


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

3" downpipe with 200 cell high flow cat installed. 
I can feel and hear the difference- love it!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I have a regular MFSW with DSG paddles and airbag.
> 
> I also have a FBMFSW with paddles and orange stitching...no airbag. Would look good in a red A3!!!


 Pics and special pricing?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

skotti said:


> 3" downpipe with 200 cell high flow cat installed.
> I can feel and hear the difference- love it!


 Brand?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ceese said:


> Hey watch it - it's a "sportwagen"


 
I refer to my A3 as a staton wagon all of the time. Especially at the track or 1/4 mile strip. 
It just makes it that much worse whenever I race someone and beat them. :laugh:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> brand?


 e_ _ _j_ t


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> Dude was this car salvaged from the Titanic?


 Haha no it had rained that day and the pic is **** iPhone quality.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Pics and special pricing?


 I'll get you pics and price.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> I refer to my A3 as a staton wagon all of the time. Especially at the track or 1/4 mile strip.
> It just makes it that much worse whenever I race someone and beat them. :laugh:


 So do I. I was being facetiously pretentious  


The best is the V8 mustang guys that try to cut you off - hey bitch you got slammed by a V6 station wagon. Maybe I should get V8EATER for my vanity plate.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Some slightly less crappy iPhone pics from work... Big fat thumb included. 




























I have to redo the hatch... Should I just do the whole thing or leave just the portion that is done now?


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

Gryphon001 said:


> Some slightly less crappy iPhone pics from work... Big fat thumb included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think the hatch looks goofy, it would be dif. if it matched the roof. but with a black roof i think it just looks odd.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

$$Rich$$ said:


> i think the hatch looks goofy, it would be dif. if it matched the roof. but with a black roof i think it just looks odd.


 The hatch will definitely be redone and I will be doing the whole thing vinyl... the roof is one option I was looking at but I was afraid of going too far with it all at once so I was doing things one panel at a time. There is just no way to really wrap the spoiler without dismantling it and that worries me a bit.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Gryphon001 said:


> The hatch will definitely be redone and I will be doing the whole thing vinyl... the roof is one option I was looking at but I was afraid of going too far with it all at once so I was doing things one panel at a time. There is just no way to really wrap the spoiler without dismantling it and that worries me a bit.


 Mmmm Wendy's :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm move of a BK guy myself...


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Some slightly less crappy iPhone pics from work... Big fat thumb included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the colour combo! 

I had the same issue with my car when I did my hood. The front works because of the open sky (my car is red and the stripe is black) so it just kind of flows. But every way I imagined the back, it just didn't work IMO. There are no lines to follow. Maybe you'll come up with a better idea than me! Hope you do! 

I personally am not a fan of the back. And I can't tell from the pics but do you have open sky as well? If you don't have it I would continue down the roof, it would look sexy as hell. But when I imagine it with the open sky, it just wouldn't look right. 

Just my 2 cents! Can't wait to see what you end up doing either way!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I think the hood looks good, why not just stop there? I wouldn't do anything with the hatch.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I think the hood looks good, why not just stop there? I wouldn't do anything with the hatch.


 x2 :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Rear wiper delete and black rings (still need to shave the other badges) the adhesive is a complete PITA.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

beckermanex said:


> Rear wiper delete and black rings (still need to shave the other badges) the adhesive is a complete PITA.


 GooGone... Wipes off in about 30 seconds.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> GooGone... Wipes off in about 30 seconds.


 I used "Goof Off" which may or may not be a cheap knock off but it took about 30 minutes of heating, scrubbing, swearing, repeating until it finally all came off and I could put the black rings on, please tell me I just cheapped out and GooGone is 100x better


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

beckermanex said:


> I used "Goof Off" which may or may not be a cheap knock off but it took about 30 minutes of heating, scrubbing, swearing, repeating until it finally all came off and I could put the black rings on, please tell me I just cheapped out and GooGone is 100x better


 Pretty much... lol 

I just removed mine to apply vinyl. But mine were already aftermarket so maybe the tape was more crappy.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to VWAddict for the vag com coding!  

 

Puddles 
 

Tails


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

No worries! 

Nice to meet up; -your car looks great! 

How are the puddle lights at night? -It's a bit hard to tell in the daylight. -They LOOK nice & bright in the photo; is that how they are in real life? 

Oh, and cheers for the beer... Haven't started on them yet... probably next weekend!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sleepy can i use ur pic on my oemmods.com? 

wat year ur car?


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha yeah great meeting the genius known as keef =] They are amazing at night very bright and functional. Tp your welcome to use the pic on your site. I was trying to figure out how to tag you on facebook with the same picture. It's an 08 and thank you for making a quality package of led lights. Great support and looking forward to the footwell lights next


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

sleepy3 said:


> Haha yeah great meeting the genius known as keef =] They are amazing at night very bright and functional. Tp your welcome to use the pic on your site. I was trying to figure out how to tag you on facebook with the same picture. It's an 08 and thank you for making a quality package of led lights. Great support and looking forward to the footwell lights next


 dude...i need your insight on wiring the puddle lights. I have an 08 and noticed the harness that we splice into seperates into two sections. 1 section is two thick gauge wires (1 of them is a brown pin 19) and 1-18 are thinner wires that match the gauge in the harnesses tp made. 

what wire did you pull to attach the male end to of tp's harness? Was it one of the two thicker gauge wires (19 & 20) or was it the thin brown wire i believe that is in pin position 9 or something like that?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds215 said:


> dude...i need your insight on wiring the puddle lights. I have an 08 and noticed the harness that we splice into seperates into two sections. 1 section is two thick gauge wires (1 of them is a brown pin 19) and 1-18 are thinner wires that match the gauge in the harnesses tp made.
> 
> what wire did you pull to attach the male end to of tp's harness? Was it one of the two thicker gauge wires (19 & 20) or was it the thin brown wire i believe that is in pin position 9 or something like that?


 Yea that was reason i was asking what year his car was hehe. I am still waitring for you to post some pics of the connectors


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> Yea that was reason i was asking what year his car was hehe. I am still waitring for you to post some pics of the connectors


 I know im slacking on pics. Ill have sometime tomorrow to get a couple photos to up


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rear or front doors? I vaguely remember but it should be whatever you pulled from 18 ill pull the door panel again tonight that will be the 5th time getting fairly quick with it.


----------



## Chaffy (May 8, 2012)

Used my karcher and foamlance to wash it real quick. Bilt hamber autofoam in the lance, additional to sonax rim cleaner on my 19". Surfex hd 1:5 on tires, followed by meguiars endurance. Looks nice ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

$$Rich$$ said:


> here is mine, (crappy pic,and car is filthy)
> but in person it looks great.


 Nice! what paint did u use? did u sand the chrome out?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Unbent the fender mount under the car. Took my car to a audi specialist shop to get DP replaced. 

They jacked the car up right where the fender mounting tab was. right in front of the jacking lip. Stupid shop. 

I kinda fixed it by bending it back to almost good condition. 


Why i never good luck with car shops????


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Whomever said money can't buy you happiness.....*

Whomever said money can't buy you happiness..... 

 

Needs to see my face right now.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

RS3 Styled-Honey Comb Grille & PIAA Fogs


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Whomever said money can't buy you happiness.....
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to see my face right now.


 Why is there a ford focus on that box? :screwy:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Why is there a ford focus on that box? :screwy:


 I think it's a ford fusion :laugh:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha ^ I just noticed that now LOL..


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I think it's a ford fusion :laugh:


 I agree it looks like a fusion. But really does it matter what's on the box or what's inside of it?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> I agree it looks like a fusion. But really does it matter what's on the box or what's inside of it?


 Market to a more elite market that demands an elite product. DAMNIT


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Market to a more elite market that demands an elite product. DAMNIT


 I'm not complaining, I bought KW's budget coils - might as well have a budget car on the front.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> I'm not complaining, I bought KW's budget coils - might as well have a budget car on the front.


 Haha I'm just playing...was thinking of these myself


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Haha I'm just playing...was thinking of these myself


 I went with them because they are the only coilovers I haven't heard anything negative about for street use - either being too hard or too soft or making noises. Also, because of the roads around me I wasn't too sure if coils wouldn't drive me crazy so I didn't want to spend a lot. I'll know more next week after a few commutes and trips to the grocery store. I got them for $750 shipped and it took three business days for them to arrive so I'm already happy with my experience so far.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

xgarage said:


> Nice! what paint did u use? did u sand the chrome out?


 the ring is OEM one that is black... 
the 2 chrome pcs in the plate delete i took them out (easy) and scrubbed them with a green scratchy pad, it pretty much did nothing to the chrome, and i sprayd them with krylon black gloss ENAMEL auto paint.. it has small chips as i was behind a dump truck on the interstate and got sprayd with sand. 

i am going to take it off and re-do it, prob sand it down with 1000 grit and i already bought krylon fusion in gloss black


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

i installed a drop in K&N 
i think i noticed 13 hp increase  
but it is nice to have a reuseable filter 

got it used on the r32 section of the forum for cheap:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> I went with them because they are the only coilovers I haven't heard anything negative about for street use - either being too hard or too soft or making noises. Also, because of the roads around me I wasn't too sure if coils wouldn't drive me crazy so I didn't want to spend a lot. I'll know more next week after a few commutes and trips to the grocery store. I got them for $750 shipped and it took three business days for them to arrive so I'm already happy with my experience so far.


 Nice, I think I might get racelands as a hold over until I can afford air. Gotta make my new 18x8.5s look sexy.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Wrapped my shifter area, what ever the technical name for it is called


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

beckermanex said:


> Wrapped my shifter area, what ever the technical name for it is called


 I like.. I like! 

Got any wrap left to share? :laugh:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> I like.. I like!
> 
> Got any wrap left to share? :laugh:


  Amazon via Metro Restyling has it super cheap, got a 12"x24" roll for $11, now i need to get more to do the silver inserts on all four doors.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Amazon via Metro Restyling has it super cheap, got a 12"x24" roll for $11, now i need to get more to do the silver inserts on all four doors.


 I have matte black inserts already in the car...is this the norm for 06's? Rob noticed it last time and I didn't know any better.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have matte black inserts already in the car...is this the norm for 06's? Rob noticed it last time and I didn't know any better.


 From what I heard the black ones are like a billion dollars  I think the Parts Guy quoted me like $400 or something for the OEM black ones in that thread, I can wrap them all for about $40


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have matte black inserts already in the car...is this the norm for 06's? Rob noticed it last time and I didn't know any better.


 I have an 06 and I had the matte dark grey ones. Are those the ones your talking about or are they black black? 

Ended up scoring a set of Piano black from Ebay UK for $150ish.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Did the doors too just to make everything match...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> Did the doors too just to make everything match...


 Looks like mine! I did the same thing lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Looks like mine! I did the same thing lol


 But yours was free!!! :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> But yours was free!!! :beer:


 HELL YEAH IT WAS :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Euro bolster with cubby unstalled.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Euro bolster with cubby unstalled.


 Dude, that's awesome. Where'd you get it?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Dude, that's awesome. Where'd you get it?


 ibid


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Euro bolster with cubby unstalled.


 Do want!


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

^GB?


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

what is ibid? when i google it it is not comming up anythigng that is should..


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I got it from OEM Plus a month or two ago, but now it is not on the web site.  They called it a storage cubby.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Euro bolster with cubby unstalled.


 I've been wanting one of those. Had one on my Passat and found it really useful. Couldn't find a black one though. 


JR - do you have the part #?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

JRutter said:


> I got it from OEM Plus a month or two ago, but now it is not on the web site.  They called it a storage cubby.


 That was in their clearance section for ever. Glad to see someone bought it. 

I had that dead button toggle switch in my cart today but they want $7 to ship it. To expensive for my blood.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Installed coils yesterday and today because we ran into a problem. Stripped a bolt socket and couldn't repair it correctly without a lift and so forced the bolt in as far as it would go and drove it very carefully back to Seattle - now I'm dropping it at my new shop so they can Heliocoil thread it tomorrow since I can't reach it on my own -- GRRR!!! but all will work out in the end so I'll consider it an adventure.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Finished shaving my badges and installing Lamin-x on my taillights, but had some hella problems with the film bubbles up to wazoo, not fitting correctly, even with heating it. Ordered some more to fix it but for now it looks great from about 10 feet back, any closer and you see the imperfections


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> JR - do you have the part #?


 8P1863075A6PS

Which bolt stripped out on you?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> 8P1863075A6PS
> 
> Which bolt stripped out on you?


 The lower rear shock bolt hole - needs to be rethreaded. I just dropped it at Fine Tuning on Aurora. Haven't talked to Chris yet so I'm not sure what it's going to cost but I don't think it will be crazy expensive. 

When Peter was under the rear center part of the car reattaching the auto level sensor he said that it looked like I was leaking something out of my differential. I'll fave FT take a look at that when it's up on the lift tomorrow just to make sure it's not typical.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> Finished shaving my badges and installing Lamin-x on my taillights, but had some hella problems with the film bubbles up to wazoo, not fitting correctly, even with heating it. Ordered some more to fix it but for now it looks great from about 10 feet back, any closer and you see the imperfections


 Try spraying the surface with soapy water before you lay the vinyl/lamin-x down. Water bubbles are much easier to remove than air bubbles :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

cldub said:


> Try spraying the surface with soapy water before you lay the vinyl/lamin-x down. Water bubbles are much easier to remove than air bubbles :thumbup:


 Thanks for the tip, I just ordered regular sheets this time, the precut stuff you have to get it exactly on and with the curvature of the light its really hard to heat, stretch and mount as well as trying to get the bubbles out with a full sheet I can apply it and then just Xacto around which should be much easier.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> Thanks for the tip, I just ordered regular sheets this time, the precut stuff you have to get it exactly on and with the curvature of the light its really hard to heat, stretch and mount as well as trying to get the bubbles out with a full sheet I can apply it and then just Xacto around which should be much easier.


 Yup absolutely! When I had mine covered at a vinyl shop I was watching the guy apply it and that's how he did it. Also, a spreader type tool, or even a credit card, should make it pretty easy


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rebecca341 said:


> Changed my forge DV valve spring to the Blue spring (good for 23-26lbs of boost) K04 is pulling like crazyhttp://www.*********/ht3.jpg


 Uh is this a rare female A3'r?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Uh is this a rare female A3'r?


 Lol, noted, but didn't want to jump out to say it first


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Uh is this a rare female A3'r?


 
Awaiting answer with increasing anticipation!  :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Asl?!?!!??! 

Asl?? 

A 

s 

l 

?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I stepping out for a smoke - too much testosterone in here for me at the moment.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Is this the new lol bump? 


LOL


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tp. said:


> Asl?!?!!??!
> 
> Asl??
> 
> ...


 did you have a stroke?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm calling BS. I think it's a spammer


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

>_> look at the joined date guys...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp. said:


> Asl?!?!!??!
> 
> Asl??
> 
> ...


 Wrong. It is A/S/L. 


Per urban dictionary: 
The first thing a sexual predator says to his prospective prey. 
boyluvr: hey!!!!!!! 
timmy: lol hi 
boyluvr: asl 
timmy: 12/m/florida


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

JRutter said:


> 8P1863075A6PS
> 
> Which bolt stripped out on you?


 Audi of North Scottsdale says they can't get the part in North America because its for Euro only, so no chance of getting it through a dealer if they won't support non-NA parts


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Audi of North Scottsdale says they can't get the part in North America because its for Euro only, so no chance of getting it through a dealer if they won't support non-NA parts


 This seems to be a recurring theme. I've emailed a few distributers of European parts to see if they'll special order parts for shipping to the US. I'll get back to you when or if I hear back. I'd like to put together a group buy on these floor matts but they aren't available on any web sites that I can find.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jennifer346 said:


> Changed my forge DV valve spring to the Blue spring (good for 23-26lbs of boost) K04 is pulling like crazy


 Yup. We have spammers.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Koni coils installed and APR S2 flash. 

Better pics this weekend.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Koni coils installed and APR S2 flash.
> 
> Better pics this weekend.


 Looks good! I want that rear valance :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

where u get rear valance from?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

ceese said:


> This seems to be a recurring theme. I've emailed a few distributers of European parts to see if they'll special order parts for shipping to the US. I'll get back to you when or if I hear back. I'd like to put together a group buy on these floor matts but they aren't available on any web sites that I can find.


 I would love the embroidered floor mats, I had the TT ones in my TT (obviously) that ECS was selling for $10 all the time, still have a few sets in boxes as they were super cheap and always nice to have extras, except when you don't own that model car anymore! I can't find the A3 ones anywhere, I had given up hope that they even made them.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp. said:


> where u get rear valance from?


 BKS, last year. Got the rear valance and diffuser for $500 shipped or something close to that. Took about 2 months to get here.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ahh okay. damn they quote me 289 for inner piece shipping is 50... sigh 300+ just for the inner piece to finish off my car.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp. said:


> ahh okay. damn they quote me 289 for inner piece shipping is 50... sigh 300+ just for the inner piece to finish off my car.


 I would have bought the diffuser before I bought the rimzzzzzz.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just finished doing the ashtray delete. Wow, those bolts hidden underneath the a/c controls are a bitch. Took me about 45 minutes. Did not rig the led to light up the hole. Oh well. Looks great and there is a ton of space in there now.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Just booked a flight to pick up my A3 next weekend. It's been over 4 years and a great detour in my V70R, but a '09 Quattro lured me back.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

de-catted it


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Karen347 said:


> handy capped people
> 
> u kninda need to tell us what you want done to it..http://www.*********/jh88.jpg


 GTFO SPAM WHORE!!! DIE IN A FIRE!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Just finished doing the ashtray delete. Wow, those bolts hidden underneath the a/c controls are a bitch. Took me about 45 minutes. Did not rig the led to light up the hole. Oh well. Looks great and there is a ton of space in there now.


 I'm so glad I did this mod


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

cldub said:


> I'm so glad I did this mod


 +1 easiest mod I've done so far, and all that wasted space you would have never known it was there with the useless ashtray in the way! :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Karen347 said:


> handy capped people
> 
> u kninda need to tell us what you want done to it..http://www.*********/jh88.jpg


 www.eatabagofdicks.com


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yo Drew...get these mofo's out of here asap.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is that rear valance bolt on over an Sline bumper or do you need S3 bumper? 



tp. said:


> where u get rear valance from?





cldub said:


> Looks good! I want that rear valance :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Is that rear valance bolt on over an Sline bumper or do you need S3 bumper?


 Sline rear bumper 
S3 lower valence 
S3 diffuser 

Need the bottom two pieces. Haven't checked current prices but based on what TP said abive it will probably run close to $600 for them shipped. 

Edit: Didn't answer your question. Yes, they are bolt on, well more like clilp on.....


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

It's an S3 rear valence. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

You can bolt up S3 valance to non-sline too I'm assuming? Can't imagine there would be any differences


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Karen347 said:


> handy capped people
> 
> u kninda need to tell us what you want done to it..


 
Ah yes, the ban hammer is coming your way.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

cldub said:


> You can bolt up S3 valance to non-sline too I'm assuming? Can't imagine there would be any differences


 Accurate statement. Need any prefacelift bumper (Sline or Standard) + S3 lower valance + S3 diffuser


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Accurate statement. Need any prefacelift bumper (Sline or Standard) + S3 lower valance + S3 diffuser


 Damn, just finished installing votex skirts. 

Now I need this :laugh: 

Just need to figure out how to make it look ok with single tip TDI exhaust...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Damn, just finished installing votex skirts.
> 
> Now I need this :laugh:
> 
> Just need to figure out how to make it look ok with single tip TDI exhaust...


 You should order now. It will probably take a month or two for someone to get it here. Also I had mine painted black, they come in a matte dark grey. 

RS3 diffuser is an option also. They are common on Ebay.uk but are expensive.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

For those of you who have done a wheel stud conversion: where did you get the parts...and is there a solid kit available?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Subaruski1 said:


> Damn, just finished installing votex skirts.
> 
> Now I need this :laugh:
> 
> Just need to figure out how to make it look ok with single tip TDI exhaust...


 May need a bit of work, but....


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Got my tint on this weekend, limo on back windows, C-pillar windows and hatch, legal on the driver and passenger sides, nothing on the front as I need to replace the windshield after an unfortunate run in with rocks.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ I have some rims for sale that would go well with your car...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ I have some rims for sale that would go well with your car...


Which ones and how much


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

beckermanex said:


> Which ones and how much


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8-quot-Audi-BBS-Speedline-2-piece-split-wheel


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Side skirts and 19" Audi Titaniums.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Side skirts and 19" Audi Titaniums.


:thumbup::thumbup:!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bought VAGCOM from Ross Tech cause my Ebay Knockoff took a $hit and no longer works.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Side skirts and 19" Audi Titaniums.


I ducking LOVE THIS


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Subaruski1 said:


> Side skirts and 19" Audi Titaniums.


Looks nice!



neu318 said:


> Bought VAGCOM from Ross Tech cause my Ebay Knockoff took a $hit and no longer works.


Yea, one of my best purchases :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

installed ash tray delete, now i really wish my s-tronic knob would work properly...would look so much better :/


















took about 20-30 minutes, including the time it took me to fish out one of the screws that fell in the cracks by the triangles :/ thankfully i have thin hands/long fingers


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> installed ash tray delete, now i really wish my s-tronic knob would work properly...would look so much better :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work... now get a thumb button delete too!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tcardio said:


> nice work... now get a thumb button delete too!


if i could i would :screwy:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> installed ash tray delete, now i really wish my s-tronic knob would work properly...would look so much better :/


What's wrong w/ it?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> What's wrong w/ it?


i suck with a drill...angle on the tip of the blue rod is a bit off, won't allow the button to pop back out once you push it in...so it doesnt drop the rod down to allow me to pull my key out :facepalm:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Plastidip on grille and fog surrounds


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> i suck with a drill...angle on the tip of the blue rod is a bit off, won't allow the button to pop back out once you push it in...so it doesnt drop the rod down to allow me to pull my key out :facepalm:


can't you pre-bend the grub screw so that when it is screwed in, the other end is straight up?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> can't you pre-bend the grub screw so that when it is screwed in, the other end is straight up?


well i don't know if its the angle, or its too high, or too low...not really sure whats causing it, because it works fine with this knob


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Debadged


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Installed Gen 2 stealth haldex


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> well i don't know if its the angle, or its too high, or too low...not really sure whats causing it, because it works fine with this knob


Did you shove it all the way down? I know at my first attempt, the shift knob would not engage, so I could shift freely w/o the button. If you did the grub screw, did you try installing the s-tronic sideways, see if that works, then twist correctly?



neu318 said:


> Installed Gen 2 stealth haldex


:thumbup: I approve of this purchase!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: I approve of this purchase!



Thanks, What a difference, actually feels like the car is pushing from the rear.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Plastidip on grille and fog surrounds


Did you dip the surround too or buy a black one? My testing on spray painting the chrome, even after roughing it up, aren't going well, so I was wondering out the plastidip would hold up on it?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> Did you dip the surround too or buy a black one? My testing on spray painting the chrome, even after roughing it up, aren't going well, so I was wondering out the plastidip would hold up on it?


On the face lifted 2010 you can't just replace the grill surround. If you want the black out grill you have to drop around $550... Anyways, yeah the plastidip worked great over the chrome. I think I ended up doing 5 coats. 

One thing I regret was not clearing over the final coat. It would be really really beneficial for a light coat of Krylon clear over the plastidip. The plastidip leaves a rubbery finish so I have a feeling it is just going to attract dirt like crazy...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> On the face lifted 2010 you can't just replace the grill surround. If you want the black out grill you have to drop around $550... Anyways, yeah the plastidip worked great over the chrome. I think I ended up doing 5 coats.
> 
> One thing I regret was not clearing over the final coat. It would be really really beneficial for a light coat of Krylon clear over the plastidip. The plastidip leaves a rubbery finish so I have a feeling it is just going to attract dirt like crazy...


Did you pull the bumper or dip it with it on the car and taped off?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I taped it off just like the instructional video on the dipyourcar website. Just stuffed some newspaper behind the grill to protect the radiator.



beckermanex said:


> Did you pull the bumper or dip it with it on the car and taped off?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Want to ask this question again just to be 100%. This will not fit a face lifted 09+ rear bumper, correct?



rawaudi said:


> Sline rear bumper
> S3 lower valence
> S3 diffuser
> 
> ...


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Dremel tool + Matte Black Paint = This:


















Excuse the paint chips.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Did you crack open the head light assembly? 



xnox202 said:


> Dremel tool + Matte Black Paint = This:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Yup, lol.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Want to ask this question again just to be 100%. This will not fit a face lifted 09+ rear bumper, correct?


Correct. The facelift's rear bumper cover is all one piece molded into the rear valance, so this will NOT fit a facelift rear bumper cover


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

wow u dremeled your headlight housing open?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

those are paint chips???


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Can you give a brief summary of what you did? Is the head lamp two pieces bonded together with an adhesive?



xnox202 said:


> Yup, lol.


Damn, well there goes that awesome looking rear I aspired to have. Odd that a 2009-2012 S3 would still retain the older bumper...



cldub said:


> Correct. The facelift's rear bumper cover is all one piece molded into the rear valance, so this will NOT fit a facelift rear bumper cover


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Damn, well there goes that awesome looking rear I aspired to have. Odd that a 2009-2012 S3 would still retain the older bumper...


To my knowledge, it doesn't. The picture you inquired about is a pre-facelift A3, with a pre-facelift S3 rear valance/diffuser. 

For you facelift guys, you would need the entire rear bumper cover assembly, since it's all one piece.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just finished installing puddle and warning lights. Will get pictures once it gets dark.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

tp. said:


> wow u dremeled your headlight housing open?





Subaruski1 said:


> Can you give a brief summary of what you did? Is the head lamp two pieces bonded together with an adhesive?


Well with a dremel tool, there's these cutting discs included in the kit so I just used that and dremel the very edges and pried the lens open. Cover all the necessary parts and then spray. Bonded em back with 2-Ton glue, tape around the glue and add RTV Silicone so I supposed it won't leak that way.

The adhesive is not the gluey-melty type like those found in most eBay lamps and JDM cars. I forgot what was the material called but it needs to be slightly hotter in order to pry them open.



Maitre Absolut said:


> those are paint chips???


Never seen one so bad? :laugh:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sheeeeet, I'm not doing that with a $1000+ head lamp assembly...

But cheers to you :beer:



xnox202 said:


> Well with a dremel tool, there's these cutting discs included in the kit so I just used that and dremel the very edges and pried the lens open. Cover all the necessary parts and then spray. Bonded em back with 2-Ton glue, tape around the glue and add RTV Silicone so I supposed it won't leak that way.
> 
> The adhesive is not the gluey-melty type like those found in most eBay lamps and JDM cars. I forgot what was the material called but it needs to be slightly hotter in order to pry them open.
> 
> ...


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*AWE Cat Back Exaust System on 2010 Audi A3*


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Subaruski1 said:


> Damn, just finished installing votex skirts.
> 
> Now I need this :laugh:
> 
> Just need to figure out how to make it look ok with single tip TDI exhaust...


I had dual tips added to my TDI for 50.00

Nothing special, I was looking at getting the AWE catback and modifying it, but its alot of money, for no power gain, and fancy tips, plus buying a near 100.00 2.5" exhaust clamp. Just didnt seem worth it, maybe if I find a good used one eventually.

I needed/wanted dual tips after I installed the westfalia hitch, and replaced the lower rear valance with one that has the access panel for the hitch. Love the setup, but the lower valance was designed for a dual tip, not the single.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

xnox202 said:


> Never seen one so bad? :laugh:


OEM paint wouldnt chip that bad, that looks horrible


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


>


Still need to install mine. :beer:



Maitre Absolut said:


> OEM paint wouldnt chip that bad, that looks horrible


Yea, my S3 bumper got painted by some company local to my car shop. Chipping like a mofo.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

In a box today, in my car tomorrow!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

dargofinch said:


>


No muffler ay? Going to be lawd! My BB doesn't have a muffler and it is crazy loud. Contemplating getting a muffler installed.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> No muffler ay? Going to be lawd! My BB doesn't have a muffler and it is crazy loud. Contemplating getting a muffler installed.


Depends on the size of the resonator... My APR Sport has no muffler and it's not too horribly loud. Might put it back on for the rest if the summer...


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

Gryphon001 said:


> Depends on the size of the resonator... My APR Sport has no muffler and it's not too horribly loud. Might put it back on for the rest if the summer...


Thanks for your answer. I confirm the noice is just perfect as I wanted : not too loud


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

dargofinch said:


>


Lol they don't even try to hide the differently mfg'd parts.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Honey Comb Grille & Smoke Grey RTint Headlight Protection..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

OSIR V1 Skirts installed Too..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

OSIR V1 SIDE SKIRTS


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Lol they don't even try to hide the differently mfg'd parts.


i thought they make all these in house?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Those are awesome looking. Where did you find the V1s?



Greddy87 said:


> OSIR V1 SIDE SKIRTS


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TechnikSLR said:


> i thought they make all these in house?


Not a chance. China


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> OSIR V1 SIDE SKIRTS


One word - "Nice" :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Yesterday I flew to SC and picked this up:










09 Quattro with 18k mi. Closer to 19k now, drove to PA and on to Boston today. It's good to be back


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Just finished up!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry for the crappy ipod pic, but my first batch of goodies came in...


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Those are awesome looking. Where did you find the V1s?


CEESE & Subaruski- Thanks..! I managed to get an open box for less, if not they would of been a lot more.. This is the site I got them off.. http://www.eurosporttuning.ca/ , Apparently the V1's are the V2's as long as you get the ones without the carbon inserts.. Very Confusing


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> Honey Comb Grille & Smoke Grey RTint Headlight Protection..


If you don't mind spilling the beans, how much and where did you get your grill?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Just finished up!


I like :thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> If you don't mind spilling the beans, how much and where did you get your grill?


Is that the Ebay grille?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> Is that the Ebay grille?


You think a plate filler would fit on that? Probably not huh


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> If you don't mind spilling the beans, how much and where did you get your grill?


Got the grille off Ebay, its aftermarket & I love the look of the RS3 BlackedOut Grille So I went with this..Shop from Ebay was called Dubstop imports or something like it .. Grille- $153 including Shipping.. As for fitment there was no plate filler so I had to buy one because I live in Canada.. With that said I can't drive without 2 plates present on my car so i bought the plate filler.. I bought it used off some guy with a Q7, fits perfectly if you break the clips.. LOL.. Also installed the fog lights too considering that the whole bumper has to come off, I might as well do it once..


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> Got the grille off Ebay, its aftermarket & I love the look of the RS3 BlackedOut Grille So I went with this..Shop from Ebay was called Dubstop imports or something like it .. Grille- $153 including Shipping.. As for fitment there was no plate filler so I had to buy one because I live in Canada.. With that said I can't drive without 2 plates present on my car so i bought the plate filler.. I bought it used off some guy with a Q7, fits perfectly if you break the clips.. LOL.. Also installed the fog lights too considering that the whole bumper has to come off, I might as well do it once..


Thanks for the info greddy :beer:

I saw a similar one on ebay with no audi logo but with the logo holder I guess you could call it?? Does anyone know if the logo is easy to take off the stock and re install on the new grill?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Thanks for the info greddy :beer:
> 
> I saw a similar one on ebay with no audi logo but with the logo holder I guess you could call it?? Does anyone know if the logo is easy to take off the stock and re install on the new grill?


Yeah it's not too hard to take the rings off. There are several tabs that hold it into the grille, just take your time and push the tabs out and it will come right off. :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yeah it's not too hard to take the rings off. There are several tabs that hold it into the grille, just take your time and push the tabs out and it will come right off. :thumbup:


Thanks tbomb :beer:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Greddy,

Did you paint the grille, or just leave it matte black? Also, are you using an OEM plate holder?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> installed ash tray delete, now i really wish my s-tronic knob would work properly...would look so much better :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay! you actually DIY'd it! :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> yay! you actually DIY'd it! :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Washed, claybar, polish, seal and 2 coats of carnauba wax. I'll get better pictures next saturday after I have time to do more than just the paint.


----------



## Vernon374 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looked at the curbed damage on my 19" CHs inflicked upon by my wife and cried. This happens daily.http://www.*********/ht3.jpg


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^ 
This is why all women should drive SUV's or Minivans.
Sorry to hear about the damage!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Washed, claybar, polish, seal and 2 coats of carnauba wax. I'll get better pictures next saturday after I have time to do more than just the paint.


Care to detail mine?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

kharma said:


> Yesterday I flew to SC and picked this up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOO! Another Boston-ish A3 :wave:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Care to detail mine?


Of course as soon as I went inside last night, it started to rain. Doh!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Thanks tbomb :beer:


 The grille comes with the "Emblem Holder" & A Black Audi 4 Rings Emblem.. I wanted the Chrome Emblem, but that didn't fit with the aftermarket "Emblem Holder" The clips didn't fit right.. So I went & broke a few tabs around the chrome Audi Symbol, kept the center tabs & tied some plastic tie straps on the middle audi emblem tabs to the Grille without the Emblem holder, snipped the excess tie straps & there you have it.. Safely secured lol.. PRETARION- I'm using a Used Q7 Black Plate holder, (Matches perfectly in color) but I had to break the tabs in at the back , order to make it fit flush & no its not painted , I just shine it up with Mcguires Plastic shine.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Greddy87 said:


> The grille comes with the "Emblem Holder" & A Black Audi 4 Rings Emblem.. I wanted the Chrome Emblem, but that didn't fit with the aftermarket "Emblem Holder" The clips didn't fit right.. So I went & broke a few tabs around the chrome Audi Symbol, kept the center tabs & tied some plastic tie straps on the middle audi emblem tabs to the Grille without the Emblem holder, snipped the excess tie straps & there you have it.. Safely secured lol.. PRETARION- I'm using a Used Q7 Black Plate holder, (Matches perfectly in color) but I had to break the tabs in at the back , order to make it fit flush & no its not painted , I just shine it up with Mcguires Plastic shine.


I thought the grill comes with a plate holder with it? The ones on Ebay look as if the plate holder is molded to the grill, not a removable. one.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretarion said:


> I thought the grill comes with a plate holder with it? The ones on Ebay look as if the plate holder is molded to the grill, not a removable. one.


Correct, butI'm from Canada hence the plate holder to go over that plate holder that is molded on


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is how the Grille looks like & the molded plate holder, has grooves for a Euro plate..


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok, that makes sense now. I have been debating getting this grille, but hesitant on the fitment of a $124 grille, when all the other OEM ones are such high dollar. In your other pic, the grille looks like it fits really well. Was there any installation issues with alignment or tabs / screw holes not aligning?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> This is how the Grille looks like & the molded plate holder, has grooves for a Euro plate..


Ordering one tonight :thumbup: Gloss black though.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Ordering one tonight :thumbup: Gloss black though.


word to the wise...do the magnet mod on the new grill prior to install. Holes in the plate holder is :thumbdown:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tcardio said:


> word to the wise...do the magnet mod on the new grill prior to install. Holes in the plate holder is :thumbdown:


Thanks for the info tcardio. I wasn't even aware of it. Is this the right idea for the mod?

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-did-the-magnetic-license-plate-mod-No-biggie


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Ordering one tonight :thumbup: Gloss black though.


I saw the gloss black one also. I am jumping on it as well.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

tcardio said:


> word to the wise...do the magnet mod on the new grill prior to install. Holes in the plate holder is :thumbdown:


For those that ordered, does it look like the OEM plate delete cover will work on it, even with some modification? Don't need to carry front plates here and maybe dipping the grey delete and attaching will give the grill a little more 3D pizzaz.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> I saw the gloss black one also. I am jumping on it as well.


Nice, I won't be in it alone!



beckermanex said:


> For those that ordered, does it look like the OEM plate delete cover will work on it, even with some modification? Don't need to carry front plates here and maybe dipping the grey delete and attaching will give the grill a little more 3D pizzaz.




I don't think the oem will fit because the tabs may be aligned differently from the plate holder. I will let you know next week though when I install it.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Did a vinyl design on my roof.


























And then this happened at my local parking lot when I was watching a movie :










Gonna get it repainted this weekend I supposed. Scumbag hit and run drivers. :banghead:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretarion said:


> Ok, that makes sense now. I have been debating getting this grille, but hesitant on the fitment of a $124 grille, when all the other OEM ones are such high dollar. In your other pic, the grille looks like it fits really well. Was there any installation issues with alignment or tabs / screw holes not aligning?


 The fitment is almost spot on.. When you remove the bumper there's a piece of foam covering the aluminum bumper bar.. That Foam bumper cover gotta go.. The rest is good except for the last 3 screws on top of the grille inside the engine bay, the middle screw wont fit but the ones on each side fits perfectly.. Here' some engine bay photos..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Center screw won't fully screw in, so its worthless


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Nice, I won't be in it alone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Plate cover will fit with modifications of breaking the tabs on the inside, that's how I got my Black Q7 Plate cover to fit..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Greddy87 said:


> Center screw won't fully screw in, so its worthless


I would shave/drill that side a little that doesn't fit then put the screw in. The screw has a large enough washer that it would help.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> The Plate cover will fit with modifications of breaking the tabs on the inside, that's how I got my Black Q7 Plate cover to fit..


Oh yeah, I forgot you mentioned that earlier. I need to take a look at my grill to see what everything looks like to get a mental image.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> I saw the gloss black one also. I am jumping on it as well.


Just got word from the seller that that grill doesn't fit s line


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you tried Ebay, & searched for the grille, there is a fitment box below to ensure it fits the A3 model. I didn't know there was much a difference with the S-Line Non-S-Line Models


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> If you tried Ebay, & searched for the grille, there is a fitment box below to ensure it fits the A3 model. I didn't know there was much a difference with the S-Line Non-S-Line Models


The seller page didn't specify if s line mattered or not. But I messaged them to check and I guess it does matter even on post face lift.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> The seller page didn't specify if s line mattered or not. But I messaged them to check and I guess it does matter even on post face lift.


There is no difference for facelift models. Pre-facelift used different grilles.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evo V said:


> There is no difference for facelift models. Pre-facelift used different grilles.


But even then, they are interchangeable. The only one that isn't 100% interchangeable is the pre-facelift S3 grille. On the facelift, I believe even the S3 grille is a direct fit.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> But even then, they are interchangeable. The only one that isn't 100% interchangeable is the pre-facelift S3 grille. On the facelift, I believe even the S3 grille is a direct fit.


I bought S3 grille for my facelift and it was direct fit.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

The grilles are exactly the same for sline vs nonsline, you have to be sure you are getting the appropriate facelift / nonfacelift grille. Otherwise there is no difference.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Called audi, they said they're the same. You guys are right, as always


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

You would never catch a woman saying that, Gaucho


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

75k service in the morning... with added crankcase breather valve open campaign.

New Bridgestone RE760 Sport tires all round in the afternoon.



Life.

Is.

Good.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Trevor387 said:


> Changed my forge DV valve spring to the Blue spring (good for 23-26lbs of boost) K04 is pulling like crazyhttp://www.*********/ht7.jpg


Not sure if trolling...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Not sure if trolling...


Spammer


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

wash, clay, cleaner wax carnauba wax. sexy time. the APC i used seems to have been just a wee bit too strong for the wheels... :laugh:

guess i need new ones!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Trevor387 said:


> Changed my forge DV valve spring to the Blue spring (good for 23-26lbs of boost) K04 is pulling like crazy


I also changed the spring in my fleshlight. My PEN-15 is fulling like cray. Good for at least 23 extra pumps.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> I also changed the spring in my fleshlight. My PEN-15 is fulling like cray. Good for at least 23 extra pumps.


Sig!


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

i trimmed the flap in my intake, in theory it should improve air flow, but most likely it will make noise.. (yes i put the cover back on it)









the 3.2 is "Austin approved"


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Greddy87 said:


> The fitment is almost spot on.. When you remove the bumper there's a piece of foam covering the aluminum bumper bar.. That Foam bumper cover gotta go.. The rest is good except for the last 3 screws on top of the grille inside the engine bay, the middle screw wont fit but the ones on each side fits perfectly.. Here' some engine bay photos..


your catch can is on wrong bud. the piping should go from the plate to the can and then to the intake. not the manifold, the manifold hsould be blocked off


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

$$Rich$$ said:


> i trimmed the flap in my intake, in theory it should improve air flow, but most likely it will make noise.. (yes i put the cover back on it)
> 
> the 3.2 is "Austin approved"



Hahaha!! Cute kid.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

$$Rich$$ said:


> the 3.2 is "Austin approved"


Sweet tat!


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Vinyl wrapped interior trim in matte aluminum, couldn't stand looking at the scratches any longer. Looks pretty good in the end. Trick is to use patience and a blow dryer, interior took about an hour total, B pillars took longer since there was a lot of odd corners and the pillars themselves are pretty big to work with. Plastic card also helped on this diy.










B pillars took some time and very tedious cutting and sanding, all in all, it came out great.

One on the left is wrapped, prepping the right side.









Done.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, why did you sand the B pillars? The beauty of vinyl is you don't have to do this, unless you have some pretty deep scratches. Otherwise, looks great.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretarion said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you sand the B pillars? The beauty of vinyl is you don't have to do this, unless you have some pretty deep scratches. Otherwise, looks great.


Paint was chipping and i didn't want to see it after applying the vinyl wrap. When I did an initial test it would show right thru, so i sand the paint down in the chipped areas to smooth it out.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Did the rear brakes, changed spark plugs

Sold the BBS ck's , and got me some CCW classics


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Wash , wax, and new rims and tires should be here by Wednesday. It should be a great week.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Figured out final payout and how to sell with a bank lien....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Figured out final payout and how to sell with a bank lien....


wut


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sig!


Haha didn't even notice this until I saw a quote of mine in a random thread. Swweeeet


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> wut


Toying with the idea of selling...save a ton of money vs have a car that I drive maybe 3 times a week...probably will end up keeping, just a phase.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Toying with the idea of selling...save a ton of money vs have a car that I drive maybe 3 times a week...probably will end up keeping, just a phase.


Just drive more...miss it less


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Just drive more...miss it less


Wish it was that simple! Living in the city kinda keeps you on the train.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Wish it was that simple! Living in the city kinda keeps you on the train.


...it *_IS_* that simple.

-Move to the 'burbs!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> ...it *_IS_* that simple.
> 
> -Move to the 'burbs!


Move out to the west coast, we scoff at public transportation and drive everywhere all the time!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Wish it was that simple! Living in the city kinda keeps you on the train.


I live in the city and STILL drive. But it's only 4-5 miles one way to work. I'm moving out of the city, now my commute will be 2-3 miles one way. 

I just hate being a sardine in these cans here.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Move out to the west coast, we scoff at public transportation and drive everywhere all the time!


Dude if I lived out there I'd be happy as a clam...especially SF or that area.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> your catch can is on wrong bud. the piping should go from the plate to the can and then to the intake. not the manifold, the manifold should be blocked off


Thanks for the heads up, but my car is not an FSI , therefore blocking the manifold won't even get the car running.. The TFSI's run a bit differently..


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Live in the city, work in the burns, win :thumbup:



VWAddict said:


> ...it *_IS_* that simple.
> 
> -Move to the 'burbs!


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Spent 5 hours today applying claybar, polish, and wax to my car. It was all worth it in the end because the car looked showroom fresh once again. On the way home I got a plethora of looks from other drivers.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

found a torn inner front cv boot a couple weeks ago.

I finally got around to repacking the joint and installing a new boot. Hope I got it in time! 

Once you have the halfshaft out, The triple roller type inner CV is dead simple to take off, clean, and repack. boot kit is about 40 bucks. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> found a torn inner front cv boot a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I finally got around to repacking the joint and installing a new boot. Hope I got it in time!
> 
> Once you have the halfshaft out, The triple roller type inner CV is dead simple to take off, clean, and repack. boot kit is about 40 bucks. :thumbup:


I hear it's a real PITA to get the boot back on though?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Did an oil change and installed the FBSW. Now I realize my alignment is jacked.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> I hear it's a real PITA to get the boot back on though?


nope. easy peasy. FYI this is for the 3.2Q with DSG, and triple roller inner joint. Front.

Take the whole axle out: Remove axle bolt (replace with new 12 pt bolt),remove ball joint nuts, remove the 6 m10 triple square bolts holding the inner joint to the tranny. disconnect control arm from ball joint, and swing the whole thing out of the way. pull the outer joint stub from the hub, then remove the whole axle. 

cut the old boot clamps. The joint housing/ flange with 6 bolt holes just slides off. 
After you wipe off the old grease, use a small c-clip pliers and remove the circlip at the end of the shaft.
The triple roller assembly slides off the splined end of the shaft with the help of a few taps with a drift. 

After all is clean and shiny, first slide on the small clamp, then the new boot and large clamp, then slide the roller assembly back onto the splined end of the shaft (a few taps with a drift), and install the new circlip.

Grease her up, and slide the rollers into the housing, then slide the big end of the boot onto the housing. Take care that the flat spots on the boot line up with the flats on the joint housing, before tightening the big boot clamp. tighten the small boot clamp. put the axle back etc...

note: i marked the roller assembly and housing so that each roller went back in the same guide. I dont know if this is needed, but it cant hurt.:beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> nope. easy peasy. FYI this is for the 3.2Q with DSG, and triple roller inner joint. Front.
> 
> Take the whole axle out: Remove axle bolt (replace with new 12 pt bolt),remove ball joint nuts, remove the 6 m10 triple square bolts holding the inner joint to the tranny. disconnect control arm from ball joint, and swing the whole thing out of the way. pull the outer joint stub from the hub, then remove the whole axle.
> 
> ...


Whoops I overlooked that it was the inner CV boot and not the outer. I think it's the outers that are such a pain.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Whoops I overlooked that it was the inner CV boot and not the outer. I think it's the outers that are such a pain.


OUTER: 
take the axle out of the car, clamp the shaft in a vice, and whack the outer joint off with a mallet. Its held in by a clip in a groove on the splined shaft under the joint. The outer joint comes right off with a couple good whacks (unless its rusted)

Thats why the outer boot kit comes with a new clip. also replace the thrust washer (in kit)

I always laugh at the guys replacing an entire halfshaft, when it just needs a boot. :laugh:


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

I added my Audi Rings on the side today.....oh and the smoked front markers.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Soon . . .*










Before:

Front









Rear


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> Before:
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


How soon? Post pics when you get them on!


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Just ordered all the stuff to do a timing belt change from DBCPerformance... not looking forward to it. Ill prolly do it 2 weekends from now...any special tools i should get before hand?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> Just ordered all the stuff to do a timing belt change from DBCPerformance... not looking forward to it. Ill prolly do it 2 weekends from now...any special tools i should get before hand?


Beer


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

New grill on and a wash.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

4mymalamute said:


> I added my Audi Rings on the side today.....oh and the smoked front markers.


njrican iz back?


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

LWNY said:


> njrican iz back?


Who is that?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

cldub said:


> Beer


well that's not a special tool, that's on the list for all jobs i do. Hell I need beer just to change my oil


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

LWNY said:


> njrican iz back?


LOL boi !


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

applied some tint to the ambers

before....









After...









yes its not the "hardcore" way of doing it by taking apart my headlights. I'm not that brave and this is an improvement :thumbup:


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

tcardio said:


> LOL boi !


No really, what does that mean??


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> well that's not a special tool, that's on the list for all jobs i do. Hell I need beer just to change my oil


Yeah not a special tool, but it's the first thing that came to mind! :laugh:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

4mymalamute said:


> No really, what does that mean??


he's the guy who's asking for his rings back:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Put my coilovers back on after driving around in 4 x 4 mode for over a month


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

neu318 said:


> Put my coilovers back on after driving around in 4 x 4 mode for over a month


Very nice :thumbup:
Which side markers do you have?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

skotti said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> Which side markers do you have?


Thanks :thumbup:
I have the ECS ones that don't fit that great but they stay on. lol


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Thanks :thumbup:
> I have the ECS ones that don't fit that great but they stay on. lol


I need to get new ones, busted a clip during install and it's just now getting loose.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I need to get new ones, busted a clip during install and it's just now getting loose.


I might consider putting the OEM ones back in and just vinyl them or something. My driver side ECS one is loose enough where you can stick your nail underneath it and pull


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I need to get new ones, busted a clip during install and it's just now getting loose.


parts4euro my friend. I used to have the ECS ones and they fit like poop. The parts4euro ones look much better and have a super snug fit:thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> New grill on and a wash.


Is that the eBay mesh grill everyone was posting about? How's it fit? Looks great!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

S3 diffuser finally came in


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

S3 diffuser finally came in


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

S3 diffuser finally came in


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> S3 diffuser finally came in


Personally, I wouldn't put any S3 stuff on my car. I mean it's not an S3 so why pretend:screwy:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tcardio said:


> Personally, I wouldn't put any S3 stuff on my car. I mean it's not an S3 so why pretend:screwy:


I don't think he's pretending that he's driving an S3 and if I'm not mistaking his car is a sh!tload of a lot faster than an S3.

It also looks a lot better than the generic back end.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

My first mod


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> I don't think he's pretending that he's driving an S3 and if I'm not mistaking his car is a sh!tload of a lot faster than an S3.
> 
> It also looks a lot better than the generic back end.


Perhaps I should get RS3 parts? No, prob. still faster.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps I should get RS3 parts? No, prob. still faster.


LOL - Can't wait to join you in the 3.2 forced induction club.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> Personally, I wouldn't put any S3 stuff on my car. I mean it's not an S3 so why pretend:screwy:


So long as there are no S3 badges anywhere (like here for instance, I saw a completely stock non-sline A3 with an S3 badge on back :banghead I don't see a problem. OEM+ right? It's the same thing as all those B5 S4 guys getting the RS4 grille and front bumpers


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> LOL - Can't wait to join you in the 3.2 forced induction club.


Wanna go in with me and get custom long runner intake manifolds made (although I guess you could do HPA short runner)? That's what's restricting my/our boost. I'm assuming you'd get the same problem. Up to 19 is safe, over and we blown gaskets


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Is that the eBay mesh grill everyone was posting about? How's it fit? Looks great!


Thanks! 

Yes, it is the ebay grill. The fitment is not 100%. The middle screw on top of the grill won't work with this grill and to put the original audi logo on the middle tabs have to be broken. So the middle part of the logo is a tiny bit loose. 

The biggest problem though is that closing the hood is quite difficult and a tiny bit of paint scratches in this one little area under the hood, so I am hoping in time it'll maybe get easier and the grill may settle in, but I don't know.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Figured out final payout and how to sell with a bank lien....


:thumbdown:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

just ordered some metallatic grey vinyls to see which one matches the suzuka grey best.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

put stock exhaust back on


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tp. said:


> put stock exhaust back on


Smog test?

What parts of the diffuser do you have?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

didnt want to cut the valance to fit my dual rs4 tips. SO i just put the stock catback back on.


i have s3 valance


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

oh and it seems like the s3 ehxaust sits further to the left than the regular A3.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tp. said:


> i have s3 valance


I remember you saying in another thread that you don't have your valence finished? Maybe I am crazy :screwy:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp. said:


> didnt want to cut the valance to fit my dual rs4 tips. SO i just put the stock catback back on.
> 
> 
> i have s3 valance


Agree with TP. S3 valance takes to long to get and costs to much money to cut up.

I put an S badge on the back of my hatch. No 3, just the S symbol. Are you all still going to be my friends? :wave:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> I remember you saying in another thread that you don't have your valence finished? Maybe I am crazy :screwy:


just got the last piece yesterday. so its compklete now


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Low enough for this old fart *



azoceanblue said:


> Before (~26 3/4" fender to ground):
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


After (25 1/8" fender to ground, already settled an 1/8" of an inch :sly: ):










Another picture of one of my bosses 2013 S5 :heart: :


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Nothing beats getting flashed on the sidewalk!










Loaded APR... couldn't resist the sale.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

kharma said:


> Nothing beats getting flashed on the sidewalk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be happy with the tune :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

kharma said:


> Nothing beats getting flashed on the sidewalk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get her done? EastSide in Waltham?


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

I am envious. What year is your A3? Did you have to pay extra for them to pull the ECU instead of flashing it via the OBDII port?

I wanted to take advantage of the APR sale, but was quoted $800 for 4 programs (IIRC$590 promo price) and labor to remove ECU. I'm hesitant to pull the trigger now. 



kharma said:


> Nothing beats getting flashed on the sidewalk!
> Loaded APR... couldn't resist the sale.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where'd you get her done? EastSide in Waltham?


 Indeed... in and out crazy fast during my lunch break! 



aspw said:


> I am envious. What year is your A3? Did you have to pay extra for them to pull the ECU instead of flashing it via the OBDII port?


 Mine is a 2009, no ECU removal was necessary. $599 loaded + tax, no labor or anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

aspw said:


> I am envious. What year is your A3? Did you have to pay extra for them to pull the ECU instead of flashing it via the OBDII port?
> 
> I wanted to take advantage of the APR sale, but was quoted $800 for 4 programs (IIRC$590 promo price) and labor to remove ECU. I'm hesitant to pull the trigger now.


 You still get way more for $800 than you would get for something like GIAC.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> You still get way more for $800 than you would get for something like GIAC.


 Worth every penny... the A3 felt underpowered after my Volvo (weird statement, I know). Now, not so much :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

aspw said:


> I am envious. What year is your A3? Did you have to pay extra for them to pull the ECU instead of flashing it via the OBDII port?
> 
> I wanted to take advantage of the APR sale, but was quoted $800 for 4 programs (IIRC$590 promo price) and labor to remove ECU. I'm hesitant to pull the trigger now.





Fellow Gaucho said:


> You still get way more for $800 than you would get for something like GIAC.


 I have a 2009, had my ecu replaced, my shop (GoodSpeed Performance Lab), did not charge me to remove or program my ecu :beer: :thumbup: 

Shop around, get involved in your local Audi club, you never know.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Detailed the crap out of it. Also ordered 19's and coilovers.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

empivw said:


> Detailed the crap out of it. Also ordered 19's and coilovers.


 Wow, she looks like glass!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Day 2 - On Bilstein PSS10 Coilovers . . Awesome*

Had the PSS10's set to "6" on all four corners. "6" is a soft ride, very close to oem, but performance is superior to oem :thumbup: . 

I am going to wait a week or two before adjust the coilovers tighter :beer: 










You need to come detail my Aruba Blue


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the comments 

my car is a 2011 and the color was new for the year 

its scuba blue metallic


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

empivw said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> my car is a 2011 and the color was new for the year
> 
> its scuba blue metallic


 The wheels threw me, did not know they were still being used on 2011s. 

I am still going to spring for a professional shine, one of these days  










:wave:


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Done nothing yet, but I get this 2.0TDI S-tronic per august 4 after I trade in my '02 B6 A4 Avant 1.8T. 
Loitering the A3 section now to soak up more info on the 8P 

Cheers, Nick


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

*A little before and after....*

09 A3 2.0T Quattro before 

 


after.....


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

*ok, seriously..*

after.... 

 

so far... 
TSW Nurburgrings (flat bronze), pilot super sports, KW V3, H&R RSB, S3 FBSW, Blacked out front grille, tint, clear bra, RNS-E. 

working on... 
S3 rear wing, euro blindspot mirrors (also repainting covers), sportronik shift lever, just finishing custom hidden receiver hitch (likely grabbing an audi tray style hitch bike rack this week in munich), 
a few others i can't remember. more pics when i get home. next phase hopefully DP and flash. 
also working on some center caps for TSW wheels. 

mockup of center caps...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bull_D said:


> after....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks clean! great job!! why not paint front splitter black to give the bump a little pop of color?


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

tcardio said:


> looks clean! great job!! why not paint front splitter black to give the bump a little pop of color?


 
good eye....that is in the works. waiting on the osir front splitter setup. rear wing is going to be black.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bull_D said:


> good eye....that is in the works. waiting on the osir front splitter setup. rear wing is going to be black.


 OEMPlus will get you a good price!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> OEMPlus will get you a good price!


 :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Adjusted PSS10 settings from 6 all around, to 5 all around. 6 was a little bouncey  

Others using PSS10's, what settings are you using for street use? 

:wave:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

azoceanblue said:


> Adjusted PSS10 settings from 6 all around, to 5 all around. 6 was a little bouncey
> 
> Others using PSS10's, what settings are you using for street use?
> 
> :wave:


 5 is just about perfect for me


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Finished black carbon fiber inserts today.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Evo V said:


> Finished black carbon fiber inserts today.


 
3m layovers?


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks great! 
It's one of the first things I've got planned after I pick up the car next week. 
The installed aluminium inserts are scratched too much for my liking.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Bull_D said:


> 3m layovers?


 Yup. I could have done this long time ago but was not sold on carbon fibre. It took me almost a year to decide to do it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Yup. I could have done this long time ago but was not sold on carbon fibre. It took me almost a year to decide to do it.


 Source?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Evo V said:


> Finished black carbon fiber inserts today.


 Looks good man. I need to redo mine around the shifter


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Source?


 ebay  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280921231130


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280921231130


 Perfecto! After I steam clean the gatorade out of my seat (blasted caps don't screw on straight) I'll start doing some minor things.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Perfecto! After I steam clean the gatorade out of my seat (blasted caps don't screw on straight) I'll start doing some minor things.


 Hey, I just noticed you are in Boston area. I still have half of my vynil left. If you want it you can have it.  I think it will be enough for the all inserts. I will check when I get home tonight.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Hey, I just noticed you are in Boston area. I still have half of my vynil left. If you want it you can have it.  I think it will be enough for the all inserts. I will check when I get home tonight.


 Awesome, thanks man! We need a GTG in the area.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Hey, I just noticed you are in Boston area. I still have half of my vynil left. If you want it you can have it.  I think it will be enough for the all inserts. I will check when I get home tonight.





NBPT_A3 said:


> Awesome, thanks man! We need a GTG in the area.


 :wave::wave: You guys trying to go to the Salem GTG tomorrow night?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :wave::wave: You guys trying to go to the Salem GTG tomorrow night?


 I've never been there but since I moved to Danvers a month ago that's my backyard now. I check their thread from time to time. Have you been there yet?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good! I'm torn between CF & matte silver for the door trim, and possibly enough leftover for the bottom center part of the front bumper.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

found suzuka grey vinyl, but no metallatic


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

kharma said:


> Looks good! I'm torn between CF & matte silver for the door trim, and possibly enough leftover for the bottom center part of the front bumper.


 That's exactly my plan - lower center of front bumper and S3 valance in black carbon fibre. 

@Rob Cote and NBPT_A3 - do you guys want to meet in Salem tomorrow night?


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Evo V said:


> That's exactly my plan - lower center of front bumper and S3 valance in black carbon fibre.


 
only potential problem with that......if it is like the 3m stuff i have used on my snowmobile and a couple other things, is it actually has texture to it (which makes it seem more real) that tends to gather dirt and be tough to clean well. just a heads up.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Bull_D said:


> only potential problem with that......if it is like the 3m stuff i have used on my snowmobile and a couple other things, is it actually has texture to it (which makes it seem more real) that tends to gather dirt and be tough to clean well. just a heads up.


 Oh... thanks! I didn't even think about that. It has texture.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> That's exactly my plan - lower center of front bumper and S3 valance in black carbon fibre.
> 
> @Rob Cote and NBPT_A3 - do you guys want to meet in Salem tomorrow night?


 I'll probably show up. I'm in my Jeep though. Left the A3 in the garage for some work. Needs a detail like woah, too.:facepalm:


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Evo V said:


> Oh... thanks! I didn't even think about that. It has texture.


 works great for interior. works outside, just something to keep in mind. would be a concern, but i guess if it is troublesome you can peel 'er right off.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> That's exactly my plan - lower center of front bumper and S3 valance in black carbon fibre.
> 
> @Rob Cote and NBPT_A3 - do you guys want to meet in Salem tomorrow night?


 Cannot do tomorrow night, gonna be detailing until the break of dawn, she is mad dirty.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Cannot do tomorrow night, gonna be detailing until the break of dawn, she is mad dirty.


 I feel you. Mine is dirty as well. I wil do quick wash and probably will go there to check it out. Let me know when you have time I might drop off the film somewhere in Boston. I am usually there 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Cannot do tomorrow night, gonna be detailing until the break of dawn, she is mad dirty.


 all-nighter? ugotoshowbro? you need assistance with beers-drinking? i'm your guy.:thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> Is that the eBay mesh grill everyone was posting about? How's it fit? Looks great!


 that looks siiick, liking the Piano black Plate cover..


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

+10hp vinyl: 










...and I got my gummi fußmatten


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

One can of Target purchased A/C re-charge....and I'm blowing super cold. The ******* at the A/C shop I went to most likely had the valve closed when he went to recharge my system and lead me to believe I had more issues. Nope...she's pumping ice cold air and I am so pumped!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

kharma said:


> +10hp vinyl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay but, that looks awesome. Where did you get that?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Okay but, that looks awesome. Where did you get that?


 eBay special from Hong Kong


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally got around to doing my timing belt yesterday. Things actually went pretty smoothly. It took me all day but that was me not rushing and wanting it all done right. 

I did spill a lot of coolant when i took out the water pump. I didn't think there would be as much as there was since i have drained from both the oil cooler and the lower radiator hose, but oh well, it was in my garage and i cleaned it up pretty fast with my "shop" beach towels  

I also found out that the culprit of the squeaky pulley was my alternator, so i used some electrical cleaner on it and now she's all quiet! Hopefully that's not a sign of it going bad though... 

Shout out to DBC Performance for getting my kit out to me promptly after the first one apparently got lost by FedEx. 

Next up: Valve cleaning!


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

So things may not be all that good...although she is idling fine and seems to run alright something feels off, like it's running a little slow (i.e. she doesnt seem to accelerate as fast). *How would I be able to tell if my timing is off? like by a tooth or two?* Because i may not have gotten it in exactly the right one... 

and if that is the case, what is the best way to fix it? Other than trial and error...


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Tinted windows last Friday, DSG shifter and dogbone mount over the weekend.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BritBulldog said:


> Finally got around to doing my timing belt yesterday. Things actually went pretty smoothly. It took me all day but that was me not rushing and wanting it all done right.
> 
> I did spill a lot of coolant when i took out the water pump. I didn't think there would be as much as there was since i have drained from both the oil cooler and the lower radiator hose, but oh well, it was in my garage and i cleaned it up pretty fast with my "shop" beach towels
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Not all that bad, eh? I did mine, and was about 6 hours iirc. Also not rushing around and being thorough. I noticed no performance difference before and after. Not sure if these are an interference motor, but if you're off a tooth and no valves are slamming pistons then it might not be. The only solution is to take it apart and redo it all, making sure to get all the marks lined up proper.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Evo V said:


> Tinted windows last Friday, DSG shifter and dogbone mount over the weekend.


 Looks great... I need to do all of the above, including those wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup: Not all that bad, eh? I did mine, and was about 6 hours iirc. Also not rushing around and being thorough. I noticed no performance difference before and after. Not sure if these are an interference motor, but if you're off a tooth and no valves are slamming pistons then it might not be. The only solution is to take it apart and redo it all, making sure to get all the marks lined up proper.


 It most definitely is an interference engine. I am not sure how far off timing you have to be to start causing catastrophic damage, but that is the main reason why timing belt changes are such a big deal on the FSI. If that belt snaps or the tensioner fails, valves are guaranteed to meet pistons and bad things happen.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

evov damn i like ur wheels better than my. I like the clearcoat on them. 
my is flat


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

kharma said:


> Looks great... I need to do all of the above, including those wheels. :thumbup:


 and I need to do your APR tune.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Evo V said:


> and I need to do your APR tune.


 I'm quite pleased... the Volvo still takes the cake on the top end, but around town the A3 is way quicker (not to mention actually maneuverable!). Now I need to resist a DSG flash


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Tinted windows last Friday, DSG shifter and dogbone mount over the weekend.


 Tint is a must:thumbup: 


When you say DSG shifter you mean the one that says "s-tronic" ?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

TBomb said:


> It most definitely is an interference engine. I am not sure how far off timing you have to be to start causing catastrophic damage, but that is the main reason why timing belt changes are such a big deal on the FSI. If that belt snaps or the tensioner fails, valves are guaranteed to meet pistons and bad things happen.


 
...So since it sounds fine and runs realtively smooth do you think i am alright? It might just be all in my mind since something usually goes wrong when working on this car... 




Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup: Not all that bad, eh? I did mine, and was about 6 hours iirc. Also not rushing around and being thorough. I noticed no performance difference before and after. Not sure if these are an interference motor, but if you're off a tooth and no valves are slamming pistons then it might not be. The only solution is to take it apart and redo it all, making sure to get all the marks lined up proper.


 
The problem is when i marked both the camshaft and crankshaft pulleys i hadnt moved it to cylinder position 1....so when i took off the belt i think the top pully (camshaft) had a bit of tension so i think it moved a little bit, because my whiteout marks were a tiny bit off, so i had a frien move it back as close as possilbe with a wrench to where it looked right, then i put on the belt....i know i know, i messed up, but if i did it can only be off by a tooth or two right? since it is running pretty quiet and smooth. Also, is the cylinder position 1 mark on the camshaft pully an indent on the pulley? like a line? and is that what is supposed to line up with the arrow? And if i am already off how am i supposed to line it up right now that i am already off? cause if i get that to line up then my bottom (crankshaft pulley) will be off...i hope all of that made sense 

argghh, i always seem to eff something up, even when i think its going well!!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> evov damn i like ur wheels better than my. I like the clearcoat on them.
> my is flat


 You like when they look more like reps?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> You like when they look more like reps?


 Mine are reps but for the price I am perfectly happy with them.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 
I am off by a tooth or two...i pulled a code that said crank/camshaft position blah blah and i freakin drove with it like that for about 70 miles (to and from work)...i think i know which way to go, but in my 3 hours of attempting to get it fixed i broked the allen key part of not just my new timing belt tensioner, but the old one too!!! 
So now i have no car, work tomorrow at 6am, and a lab exam at 7pm... eff my life.


----------



## Bwinn (Jun 12, 2004)

Changed out my cabin air filter. Took all of about 10 minutes and smells all freshy in the car now! I think it was original with 98k on it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bwinn said:


> Changed out my cabin air filter. Took all of about 10 minutes and smells all freshy in the car now! I think it was original with 98k on it.


 Holy crap  What was living in there?:laugh:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Mine looked just like that


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> You like when they look more like reps?


 Yeap the gloss make it looks better on the black car. Matt makes it look too dark. I should have gotton the all silver TTRS style ones


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> I am off by a tooth or two...i pulled a code that said crank/camshaft position blah blah and i freakin drove with it like that for about 70 miles (to and from work)...i think i know which way to go, but in my 3 hours of attempting to get it fixed i broked the allen key part of not just my new timing belt tensioner, but the old one too!!!
> So now i have no car, work tomorrow at 6am, and a lab exam at 7pm... eff my life.


 do u have link to diy timing belt change?


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

I changed the oil and filter on my rig today....then, I hooked up the city driving lights. Super easy and looks kinda neat. 
Next will be the Haldex oil filter change...next month when I get paid! :banghead:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

4mymalamute said:


> I changed the oil and filter on my rig today....then, I hooked up the city driving lights. Super easy and looks kinda neat.
> Next will be the Haldex oil filter change...next month when I get paid! :banghead:


 diy for city lights? did you use led bulbs?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

So i was able to pick up a new timing belt tensioner pulley, and got the timing correct! She is now running like a champ.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> diy for city lights? did you use led bulbs?


 http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2006/04/city-lights-for-us-a3-with-bi-xenon.html


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> So i was able to pick up a new timing belt tensioner pulley, and got the timing correct! She is now running like a champ.


 :thumbup: I was terrified when I first started up my car after the timing job


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Bwinn said:


> Changed out my cabin air filter. Took all of about 10 minutes and smells all freshy in the car now! I think it was original with 98k on it.


 Where'd you get a new filter from? I only ask because I've see a couple different options and wanted to know if you went OEM or if there is a aftermarket replacement


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bought this: 











With monopoly money....Europrice is a bunch of pushovers


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn that kit looks good. i NEEED


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> Where'd you get a new filter from? I only ask because I've see a couple different options and wanted to know if you went OEM or if there is a aftermarket replacement


 I got this one when I did mine: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Climate_Control/Filters/ES258932/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> damn that kit looks good. i NEEED


 No seats come with.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> No seats come with.


 never mind then


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

jds215 said:


> diy for city lights? did you use led bulbs?


 I used the DIY in the sticky thread. Super easy to do. I only used the stock bulbs that were in there (which is strange that they instal them but never hook them up). I would like to switch out for some led ones when I can find some for cheap.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Evo V said:


> Tinted windows last Friday, DSG shifter and dogbone mount over the weekend.


 

for the DSG shift, did you use the "heat and twist" or "cut and grub" method? how long did it take? FINALLY got my shifter knob sorted out and ready to install...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bought this:
> 
> With monopoly money....Europrice is a bunch of pushovers


 You on FB? We could invite you to the party there...unless you're added already.



4mymalamute said:


> I would like to switch out for some led ones when I can find some for cheap.


 Cheap, you can get regular bulbs, add resistors in-line. Proper, but costly: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Ziza_City_Light/ES252272/



Bull_D said:


> for the DSG shift, did you use the "heat and twist" or "cut and grub" method? how long did it take? FINALLY got my shifter knob sorted out and ready to install...


 Cut and grub, cut and grub. If you got a steady hand and can cut straight, it should take you no more then 20-30 minutes to do the whole thing. Heat and Twist...you may not be lucky to cut and grub. (Although I heard heat and twist still works...but cut and grub allows for reinstalling OEM shifter in future). :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> You on FB? We could invite you to the party there...unless you're added already.
> 
> 
> 
> Add me in bro. I commented on the kit's picture (Patrick Hopkins)


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 RS3 front bumper requires new fenders to fit? 

How much was the entire package?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> krazyboi said:
> 
> 
> > You on FB? We could invite you to the party there...unless you're added already.
> ...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OCaudi said:


> RS3 front bumper requires new fenders to fit?
> 
> How much was the entire package?


 $10k-$15k if you add brakes and crap


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

OCaudi said:


> RS3 front bumper requires new fenders to fit?
> 
> How much was the entire package?


 yea the RS3 bumper is wider. so the fenders need to be wider to match. the fenders are actually wider than original. to fit those big optional 255 tires on


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

here yee goo 

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/163650-my-project-car-loads-pics.html


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ugghh^ 

RS3 badges everywhere with a 1.9TDI under the hood :facepalm:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> ^^ugghh^
> 
> RS3 badges everywhere with a 1.9TDI under the hood :facepalm:


 Yeah...outside looks pretty good, but the inside is a little









And yeah the TDI under the hood goes without saying...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i need to send my seat to get welded on some bolster supports


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Just dropped my car off at Futrell Autowerks to get my 19" VMR 708 and H&R coilovers installed. Also swapping out to a euro paddle shifter steering wheel.


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

what's a euro paddle?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

boywonder82 said:


> what's a euro paddle?


 No no. It's a paddle shifter wheel, the steering is euro.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

boywonder82 said:


> what's a euro paddle?


 Well... In 2011 premium package s-line did not have paddle shifters. They came with a 4 spoke wheel. While the premium plus package that has the LED running lights had a three spoke with paddles. I didn't want to buy a 3 spoke and have to buy a new airbag. I found out that all euro A3 came with paddle shifters on either 3 spoke or 4 spoke wheel. I picked up a 4 spoke euro paddle shifter wheel so I can utilize my original airbag.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MassachusettsRS3 :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> MassachusettsRS3 :thumbup:


 I wish I could afford even a piece of that kit right now.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I wish I could afford even a piece of that kit right now.


 Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Bwinn (Jun 12, 2004)

I went with Germanautoparts


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> Just dropped my car off at Futrell Autowerks to get my 19" VMR 708 and H&R coilovers installed. Also swapping out to a euro paddle shifter steering wheel.


 225/35/19 right? 

Gonna look sick


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

empivw said:


> Just dropped my car off at Futrell Autowerks to get my 19" VMR 708 and H&R coilovers installed. Also swapping out to a euro paddle shifter steering wheel.


 Which h&r coils you getting?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Set PSS10's to F-4:4; R-4:4 . . . Awesome :wave: 










Where's that guy that sold his PSS10's, because they were too harsh at any setting :what:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> Where's that guy that sold his PSS10's, because they were too harsh at any setting :what:


 I think the problem was the gf who had a strong mind and a weak back. That's the exact opposite of my type


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

New license plate (I know I still need to trim the frame). She needs a wash but we keep getting hit with haboobs and such...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

new exhaust tips


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> new exhaust tips


 Looks mean!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

azoceanblue said:


> Where's that guy that sold his PSS10's, because they were too harsh at any setting :what:


 Srsly. 

I'm running mine at F:2 R:4 and it's soft and floaty with 18" wheels. 

Dave


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

plasti-dipped some more need opinions on the rings though. keep them black or peel for chrome? btw taking the front bumper off was a PITA!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i do chrome rings. 

after you take a bumper off 20-30 time u can do it in under 15 min


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I like chrome better. 

20-30 times? Why would you need to do that so often? haha


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> I like chrome better.
> 
> 20-30 times? Why would you need to do that so often? haha


 just helping people here and there diff cars


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Chrome for sure


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Took er out of the garage to work on something else, then pulled back in and left :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rob cote said:


> took er out of the garage to work on something else, then pulled back in and left :laugh:


 rip a3


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> new exhaust tips


 which tips are these and where did you get them?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> rip a3


 I have so much crap to do to both vehicles. I get in the garage, don't know where to start and want to just nap instead.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

aznsap said:


> which tips are these and where did you get them?


 not sure what brand. i went to my muffler shop and he had them laying around so i said i take them. might be magnaflow? 

i now they are 3 inch


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

CarWash


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Installed OEM roof rack. Now it's even more of a sleeper.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

tp. said:


> not sure what brand. i went to my muffler shop and he had them laying around so i said i take them. might be magnaflow?
> 
> i now they are 3 inch


 not 3" diameter right? there's no way they're 3" in diameter


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> Installed OEM roof rack. Now it's even more of a sleeper.


 KB- Photos?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Replaced two of my subframe bolts with the stronger Passat bolts, and added the shims, in hopes of getting rid of my slow speed turning pop/clunk, but with no luck :banghead: I also managed to break my 4 year old Craftsman torque wrench in the process


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I also managed to break my 4 year old Craftsman torque wrench in the process


 Don't those not have a lifetime warranty like most other craftsmen tools? :thumbdown:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Don't those not have a lifetime warranty like most other craftsmen tools? :thumbdown:


 No, they only have a year warranty, depending on which model you get. :thumbdown:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Installed OEM roof rack. Now it's even more of a sleeper.


 Post picture in official roof rack thread


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

aznsap said:


> not 3" diameter right? there's no way they're 3" in diameter


 yes they are 3 inch diameter, actually a lil bigger


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Before




empivw said:


> Just dropped my car off at Futrell Autowerks to get my 19" VMR 708 and H&R coilovers installed. Also swapping out to a euro paddle shifter steering wheel.




After

H&R Street Coilovers with OEM match powdercoated VMR708 19" wheels with 225/35/19 Continental DW tires


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Post picture in official roof rack thread


It looks... typical . I need to remove a rail that was installed. Hope to do that today and then can take pictures.

Now I have a dilemma with my bike carriers. I got some used ones and they don't fit the OEM rack  . Now I guess I will have to sell those, and pick up some that do fit.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> It looks... typical . I need to remove a rail that was installed. Hope to do that today and then can take pictures.
> 
> *Now I have a dilemma with my bike carriers.* I got some used ones and they don't fit the OEM rack  . Now I guess I will have to sell those, and pick up some that do fit.


Which ones did you get?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Which ones did you get?


Thule 525XT - http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/orsr...t-bike-rack-installation-instructions-pdf.pdf


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Waiting for the day I read a kb post in here that says "Tracked it.":thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Waiting for the day I read a kb post in here that says "Tracked it.":thumbup:


Likewise :beer:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks good Empi!


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks!

Here is another good before and after picture











Anyone in Portland Oregon area who needs any work done, check out Futrell Autowerks. Futrell Autowerks is the oldest most established APR dealer on the West Coast!

http://www.futrellautowerks.com/


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

That thing looks way awesome! nice job.

not sure if you mentioned It, but which H&R's did you get?

edit: nvm, I see you mentioned it.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is another good before and after picture
> 
> ...


great job with the mod. you picked nice components. You have reverse rake so lower the front a little more. Did you get an alignment after the install?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tcardio said:


> great job with the mod. you picked nice components. You have reverse rake so lower the front a little more. Did you get an alignment after the install?


I don't see reverse rake :sly:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Odessa434 said:


> Looked at the curbed damage on my 19" CHs inflicked upon by my wife and cried. This happens daily.


Pics aren't working bud.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Pics aren't working bud.


:facepalm:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tcardio said:


> great job with the mod. you picked nice components. You have reverse rake so lower the front a little more. Did you get an alignment after the install?


There is all four stock wheels and tires with stock suspension components in the back!!! That's about 200 pounds of stuff in the back!! Yes car has been aligned and there is no reverse rake.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> :facepalm:


Did I miss something?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Did I miss something?


Yeah. You got trolled. Same spam message that some other spambot posted a couple weeks ago


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> There is all four stock wheels and tires with stock suspension components in the back!!! That's about 200 pounds of stuff in the back!! Yes car has been aligned and there is no reverse rake.


ahhh. good to know. thanks for the 411.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

aznsap said:


> not 3" diameter right? There's no way they're 3" in diameter


please respond


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Did I miss something?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Re-torqued all of my subframe bolts, dogbone mount bolts, and end links then cleaned and re-greased the front perches on my coilovers, and tightened down the set screws. Slow speed steering clunk is gone :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Re-torqued all of my subframe bolts, dogbone mount bolts, and end links then cleaned and re-greased the front perches on my coilovers, and tightened down the set screws. Slow speed steering clunk is gone :thumbup:


I think I have to do something like this..


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rinstalled my stock airbox so there are no warranty issues when I take it in this week and have them fix my bad brakes, leaky rear differential and the headliner that is pulling out.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Re-torqued all of my subframe bolts, dogbone mount bolts, and end links then cleaned and re-greased the front perches on my coilovers, and tightened down the set screws. Slow speed steering clunk is gone :thumbup:


ROFL...i did the same thing however, i followed TSB 2014645 and replaced the bolts and added the new collars like the cc and the passat


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> ROFL...i did the same thing however, i followed TSB 2014645 and replaced the bolts and added the new collars like the cc and the passat


Yeah, I replaced the two bolts and added the shims like the TSB, but my torque wrench broke when I was tightening them up. New torque wrench got here so I finished the job :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My first PlastiDip experience. The masking did not turn out as clean as I had hoped - it got too thick and hard before I pulled it [edit: that's what she said anyway] and I had to trim it back a bit. But it looks cool from a distance.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Didn't want to do the chrome surround while you were at it?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The surround is next. I wanted to cut my teeth on the splittamagiggy first.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Do the whole car!!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Then do your teeth also. Now that they're cut.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

IDF rear control arms and slam 6 rear bags...Sh!tty Pix


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

JRutter said:


> The surround is next. I wanted to cut my teeth on the splittamagiggy first.


The video on the dipyourcar site is pretty good when it comes to doing it, they say to tape about 1/2" away from the surround and let the gap between the surround and the body be a natural break point and just take off the overage. I explained that like crap but that's what I'm going to do this weekend!


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Today I bought OEM S3 platinum grill and OEM S3 mirror caps

My Euro Xenons should be here this week and my car will get a complete new look


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

empivw said:


> Today I bought OEM S3 platinum grill and OEM S3 mirror caps
> 
> My Euro Xenons should be here this week and my car will get a complete new look


Ballar!!!!!!


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

empivw said:


> Today I bought OEM S3 platinum grill and OEM S3 mirror caps
> 
> My Euro Xenons should be here this week and my car will get a complete new look


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Had a detail done 2 weeks back, never posted pics.





































FU CURB!! Have a quote in the works to get it taken care of asap.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> IDF rear control arms and slam 6 rear bags...Sh!tty Pix


What do those rear control arms help you achieve? Serious question

annnnd why SS-6 over SS-5? I'm about to purchase those soon, just curious why you picked one over the other


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

went APR stage k04...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> What do those rear control arms help you achieve? Serious question
> 
> annnnd why SS-6 over SS-5? I'm about to purchase those soon, just curious why you picked one over the other



Looks like it gets rid of crazy camber when fully lowered


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> went APR stage k04...


8=====D ~~~~~~ bomb


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can you do a double-bellows bag on the OEM rear control arm? It looks like it'd likely hit the control arm because of the way the bag sits down and "in" the control arm. The Bagyard Bombers I have in the rear are a rolling sleeve style, to avoid this issue.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

cldub said:


> What do those rear control arms help you achieve? Serious question
> 
> annnnd why SS-6 over SS-5? I'm about to purchase those soon, just curious why you picked one over the other


They help get the rear a little lower, and remove some of the camber issues...the faces of the wheel now sit flush with fender! I went with the ss-6 because the bigger the air spring diameter wise the more cushion for ride quality and less pressure you need to achieve ride height.



neu318 said:


> Looks like it gets rid of crazy camber when fully lowered


Correct 



Rob Cote said:


> Can you do a double-bellows bag on the OEM rear control arm? It looks like it'd likely hit the control arm because of the way the bag sits down and "in" the control arm. The Bagyard Bombers I have in the rear are a rolling sleeve style, to avoid this issue.


No double bellow on the stock control arms...they would rub all over everything in the back...I had the sleeve style airlifts before these and generally that is the only way to do the rears on MKV/MKVI style suspension...these came along and really smoothed my ride out, not so bouncy like with the single bellow 

The only thing that is a pain in the ass with the SS-6's is that they only come in a half inch port...I am running 1/4 inch lines so I had to get some adaptor threaded collars and cut them down for so the fitting would clear the body


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

empivw said:


> Today I bought OEM S3 platinum grill and OEM S3 mirror caps
> 
> My Euro Xenons should be here this week and my car will get a complete new look


Euro lights arrived today. Just waiting for the s3 grill to install


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

OOOooOOOOooo opcorn:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Those look 7 bajillion times better than the stupid pelicans. :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

empivw said:


> Euro lights arrived today. Just waiting for the s3 grill to install


:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> They help get the rear a little lower, and remove some of the camber issues...the faces of the wheel now sit flush with fender! I went with the ss-6 because the bigger the air spring diameter wise the more cushion for ride quality and less pressure you need to achieve ride height.


Thanks dude. I didn't really know the difference between the SS-5 and SS-6 :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> went APR stage k04...


.....what.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

installed my well-done H11 Xenon kit and WOW is all I can say !!!  Thread coming soon, with reviews..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

empivw said:


> Euro lights arrived today. Just waiting for the s3 grill to install


Pure sex. The only way to roll with the facelift headlights. Baller status!! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Gave here a wash


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got goodies for my puppy (and to protect my interior)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Shouldn't the little flaps at the front tuck under the seat almost, like the stock carpet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Shouldn't the little flaps at the front tuck under the seat almost, like the stock carpet?


You would think huh? Their website says 2004+. Obviously it doesn't fit our cars properly. And those flaps are too thick to tuck. Either I leave it like that, or pull it back and have more by the hatch door.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't you just lop the flaps off?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Can't you just lop the flaps off?


Yes, why yes I can. However, there won't be a continuous edge then. I contacted the company. I'd rather them lop them off and make a new/updated version.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Yes, why yes I can. However, there won't be a continuous edge then. I contacted the company. I'd rather them lop them off and make a new/updated version.


Very true. All depends on how much you care. :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Debadged and some VCDS love... I know, major changes!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> Euro lights arrived today. Just waiting for the s3 grill to install


clear lamin-x dem headlights. word from the wise


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Re-torqued all of my subframe bolts, dogbone mount bolts, and end links then cleaned and re-greased the front perches on my coilovers, and tightened down the set screws. Slow speed steering clunk is gone :thumbup:


just wanted to make sure you guys didn't miss this DIY. THe TSB is for the passat but all the parts fit our cars. No more noise from front end. It;s been a week and now I only hear my open sky creak

N-106-403-01 x 4
wht-000-431-a x 2
7m3-499-349-a x2

30 bucks and less than thirty minutes work


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tcardio said:


> clear lamin-x dem headlights. word from the wise


Thanks for the tip. I will be sure to do that


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

i did this the other night. now i just need to figure out how to Disable DRLS and those stupid orange cornering lights. And see if after disabling my DRLS if they come on when all my lights are on or not. If so then I think im going to find what bulb they are and possibly change them out to match the rest of the headlight.

















- for headlights








- for fogs


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I cleaned all my windows and locked myself out. And my phone in. And my wallet. And my spare keys were like an hour away. :thumbup::facepalm:

After that was sorted, I polished my wheels.

And I posted it on instagram.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Linda449 said:


> Looked at the curbed damage on my 19" CHs inflicked upon by my wife and cried. This happens daily.http://www.*************/ht7.jpg


Linda, do you beat your wife often? Or only on weekdays?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I cleaned all my windows and locked myself out. And my phone in. And my wallet. And my spare keys were like an hour away. :thumbup::facepalm:
> 
> After that was sorted, I polished my wheels.
> 
> And I posted it on instagram.


Did you toss it up on Pinterest too? Please say yes.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What's that?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> What's that?


http://pinterest.com/patrickhopkins/audi-obsessors/

I gotchu up in the mix. Some other forum member cars up there too. Audi of American tweeted it out a few times as well.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

took off my magnaflow catback and went back to stock.
anyone interested in buying it can pm me.
i will have a thread in the FS section in a day or so,.
it is for a 3.2 quattro, and sounds amazing.
i love it but i want to fund some LED tails and some wheels, so this is a start..


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

*votex lip*

finally wrapped my votex lip in gloss black vinyl and had it installed. 

for anyone living in the los angeles area, i highly recommend Extreme Autowerks in Cerritos ---- http://www.extreme-autowerks.com/ and https://www.facebook.com/ExtremeAW

they do do vinyl application and tinting ---- great guys, great work and great prices. look for alex --- he has a modded GTI and knows a lot about VAG cars. 

audi sure made this lip difficult to install. alex and his guys had to use a good amount of urethane sealer to make sure it's secure. the black vinyl matches perfectly, and i'm very pleased overall!

waiting for the urethane to dry ----










the finished product (picture taken a few days later)


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

boywonder82 said:


> finally wrapped my votex lip in gloss black vinyl and had it installed.
> 
> for anyone living in the los angeles area, i highly recommend Extreme Autowerks in Cerritos ---- http://www.extreme-autowerks.com/ and https://www.facebook.com/ExtremeAW
> 
> ...




looking good! The car looks a lot better with those front lip on. I remember it looking a lot less aggressive when you picked them up from me.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

boywonder82 said:


> finally wrapped my votex lip in gloss black vinyl and had it installed.
> 
> for anyone living in the los angeles area, i highly recommend Extreme Autowerks in Cerritos ---- http://www.extreme-autowerks.com/ and https://www.facebook.com/ExtremeAW
> 
> ...


awesome! I will actually be spraying my lip hopefully on thursday
I will be Rob Cote's blue brother


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

jpnA3 ---- you actually just reminded me --- i got coilovers and spacers since i picked up that lip from you.

ended up picking up vogtland height-adjustable (but not damping) coilovers from Rub-ISH. they're basically koni shocks with vogtland springs, so like st's with vogtland springs. they're a little stiff on the LA streets/freeways, but they handle great in the corners.

had matt and the guys over at raven motorsports in long beach (ravenms.com) do the coilover and spacer install --- the labor was WAY cheaper than other places and it includes one free adjustment once the coilovers settle in.

all the goodies ready to go. went with H&R 8mm spacers all the way around









stock s-line spring and vogtland spring









hard to see the drop since my car's black, but ---









the picture with my lip attached actually shows the drop much better. still have to go back to get it adjusted a little bit.

the spacers do a good job of making the wheels more flush, and with the 8mm's, i get no rubbing whatsoever









and yes, i needed a carwash that day.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> awesome! I will actually be spraying my lip hopefully on thursday
> I will be Rob Cote's blue brother


Jeeeeeeeeeez! About time! 

I have votes for 2 and 3 degrees of camber in the rear. You guys think I should try and adjust it myself, based on the quarter panel, then have an alignment shop check it, or should I just go in there and tell them 2 degrees please, then see how it looks?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

$$Rich$$ said:


> took off my magnaflow catback and went back to stock.
> anyone interested in buying it can pm me.
> i will have a thread in the FS section in a day or so,.
> it is for a 3.2 quattro, and sounds amazing.
> i love it but i want to fund some LED tails and some wheels, so this is a start..


Sent you a PM


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeez! About time!
> 
> I have votes for 2 and 3 degrees of camber in the rear. You guys think I should try and adjust it myself, based on the quarter panel, then have an alignment shop check it, or should I just go in there and tell them 2 degrees please, then see how it looks?


Due to your ability to wield a wrench, I'd say give her a shot and have your trusted bros at NTB check it out.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

boywonder82 said:


> jpnA3 ---- you actually just reminded me --- i got coilovers and spacers since i picked up that lip from you.
> 
> ended up picking up vogtland height-adjustable (but not damping) coilovers from Rub-ISH. they're basically koni shocks with vogtland springs, so like st's with vogtland springs. they're a little stiff on the LA streets/freeways, but they handle great in the corners.
> 
> ...


That looks super sweet man. If you don't mind me asking, could you PM me what you paid for labor? I'm looking around for shops in the Phoenix metro area and I'm getting like $800 for the hole job to do shocks, springs and struts which I think is highway robbery. I could do it myself but piece of mind methinks I should have a pro do it (for a reasonable amount).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> That looks super sweet man. If you don't mind me asking, could you PM me what you paid for labor? I'm looking around for shops in the Phoenix metro area and I'm getting like $800 for the hole job to do shocks, springs and struts which I think is highway robbery. I could do it myself but piece of mind methinks I should have a pro do it (for a reasonable amount).


There's also probably some other VAG guys in the area that have some decent experience. Try posting in the regionals! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> I could do it myself.


Prove it. :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Prove it. :thumbup:


I'm kinda scared


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Nah man. It's not hard at all. The rears are _stupid_ easy. Front's slightly tricky getting to the top nut, but once the rain try is off, it's a drop in the ol' busket. :thumbup: Good luck.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just bought 'er new OE fogs. The aftermarket jobber they installed wasn't cutting it for me. And the other one was cracked (held together by Lamin-x :thumbup before the accident. And a new fog grille because I got one new one so the other looks beat.

Finally getting serious about this H2oI thing. :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Dropped her off @ the paint shop


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Nah man. It's not hard at all. The rears are _stupid_ easy. Front's slightly tricky getting to the top nut, but once the rain try is off, it's a drop in the ol' busket. :thumbup: Good luck.


I have pizza and beer if you want to take a drive


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hell yeah I love AZ! Can you wait till next year when I have some vacation time?:laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

So the past two times I filled up, my car would crank, but not catch (until after a couple attempts), CEL was present during this. Seeing how this only happened after removing the gas cap, I figured I would replace it. 

No more CEL, and starts right up :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ordered my 18" V708's in Matte Black, should be here on the 18th and new tires to go along with them.

Consequently I'll be posting that my OEM 17's and Continental DWS (w/ less than 10k miles on them) will be available for sale very soon.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Updated the RNSE with the new the latest maps.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Do new maps help it to work better? I don't recall any RNS review being positive. A friend has a mk6 R and he said that the navigation in that sucks. Why can't they figure it out?!


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet dipstick*

I just replaced my oem dipstick with the gruuven part aluminum dipstick. A surprising improvement to my car's idle resulted in the change-over: My car no longer has the squeeky idle that I attributed to a sticky idler roller. Not sure if there is a real causal connection; however I suspect that the O-ring on the old dipstick wasn't sealing correctly.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Do new maps help it to work better? I don't recall any RNS review being positive. A friend has a mk6 R and he said that the navigation in that sucks. Why can't they figure it out?!


Well some of the roads that did not exist in the older version now exist in this version and supposidly it is suppose to be more accurate then the older version of the maps. Since there is the TMC on this Nav it is important that I have all the new roads so i can get rerouted incase of traffic incident.


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

@boywonder82 NICE! I was contemplating on spacers, but after seeing yours, I made up my mind! BTW your car is coming together real nicely! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hit the 100K mark...not sure if I am happy or sad for the girl.


----------



## Doobster (Jul 15, 2012)

Now you see it...now you don't  by Misterflipper, on Flickr


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Doobster said:


> Now you see it...now you don't  by Misterflipper, on Flickr


 Nicely done...join the no-rings club


----------



## Doobster (Jul 15, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nicely done...join the no-rings club


 still pondering that idea!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nicely done...join the no-rings club


 This :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks hella OEM+ 

sline badge installed


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hard to see here, but I went back to the OEM rear lip.










I'd like to dedicate this mod to jds215, for asking what would be different at H2oI. It motivated me to actually do something hahaha.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Hard to see here, but I went back to the OEM rear lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Better imo. I liked the votex rear at first, but quickly started to dislike it (on my car especially)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't dislike the Votex piece, but the OEM one definitely fits the smooth look. I like to mix it up a bit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Received new toys


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Hard to see here, but I went back to the OEM rear lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmm 
looks good 
was wondering how a painted stock valence would look 

and yes...I did finally paint the kit, just gotta find time to install now :facepalm: (or maybe touch up the paint since it didn't come out as glossy as I wanted)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Received new toys


 Are you building a carputer? 



NYCameron said:


> hmmm
> looks good
> was wondering how a painted stock valence would look
> 
> and yes...I did finally paint the kit, just gotta find time to install now :facepalm: (or maybe touch up the paint since it didn't come out as glossy as I wanted)


 Thanks, sir. It's about freakin' time! :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

GPS Dash CAM. Sweet, how much did you pay for it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> GPS Dash CAM. Sweet, how much did you pay for it.


 krazyboi deal  i got two, but now i'm thinking it may be overkill .. so one may go up for sale.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> krazyboi deal  i got two, but now i'm thinking it may be overkill .. so one may go up for sale.


 NO WAY MAN! Stereoscopic 3-D in-dash video! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ordered subframe collars to prevent that engine popping sound :thumbup:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/496966-Group-Buy-TyrolSport-DeadSet-Subframe-Collars


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> krazyboi deal  i got two, but now i'm thinking it may be overkill .. so one may go up for sale.


 I might be interested.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bought a set of R32/S3 brakes. Painted them S3 black, have S3 logo anti-rattle clips, and SS lines en route.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

excelon53 said:


> bought a set of r32/s3 brakes. Painted them s3 black, have s3 logo anti-rattle clips, and ss lines en route.


 noice, mang!


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Received new toys


 

 i just started looking for a dash cam! can you please post a review and how you set it up (where you mounted it, etc)?? 

where can we get one for a krazyboi deal?


----------



## Pearl4611 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.http://www.*********/zamz8.jpg


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

aznsap said:


> i just started looking for a dash cam! can you please post a review and how you set it up (where you mounted it, etc)??
> 
> where can we get one for a krazyboi deal?


 I got it off eBay from a seller that Gryphon001 pointed me to. And the only reason it was a deal was b/c I bought 2 of them. It was only a few bucks off each.

I plan on mounting it right above the rear view mirror and running it down to the fuse panel where I'll tap into a fuse. As for the second camera...was thinking of hooking it up in the back by the rear brake light. We'll see if I even use it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Pearl4611 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.http://www.*********/zamz8.jpg


 Go roll in a ditch


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

kb, what's the intent of the cameras? Is it for surveillance or to get driving videos or other?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> kb, what's the intent of the cameras? Is it for surveillance or to get driving videos or other?


 I'm guessing it's for stuff like this:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> kb, what's the intent of the cameras? Is it for surveillance or to get driving videos or other?


 For stupid driver incidents...but I mainly wanted to get it for theft reasons. It has motion detection so hopefully it'll kick on at the right time. Sure, I know if the cameras are stolen, it's over...but perhaps they'll be overlooked.

I still want to get an aftermarket alarm system installed, however, I need to make sure the installed can work w/ VAGs.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> For stupid driver incidents...but I mainly wanted to get it for theft reasons. It has motion detection so hopefully it'll kick on at the right time. Sure, I know if the cameras are stolen, it's over...but perhaps they'll be overlooked.
> 
> I still want to get an aftermarket alarm system installed, however, I need to make sure the installed can work w/ VAGs.


 Dude how hood is your hood? :sly:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Dude how hood is your hood? :sly:


 My 'hood is fine, as is my work (both garaged). However, dumbasses happen.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> My 'hood is fine, as is my work (both garaged). However, dumbasses happen.


 Because dumbasses. I feel ya. I'm in Southie (again) so maybe a dash cam would be a solid idea.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> My 'hood is fine, as is my work (both garaged). However, dumbasses happen.


 Or you may end up on the wrong side of the tracks in poundtown at a lady friend's place. That would not be a good walk of shame.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Hard to see here, but I went back to the OEM rear lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ha...glad i could help :thumbup: 

Can't wait for h2o!!!!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

the wheel company swiped my credit card 

now i await shipment


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> the wheel company swiped my credit card
> 
> now i await shipment


 uh oh!!! what wheels? or is it a secret till you get them? :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> uh oh!!! what wheels? or is it a secret till you get them? :laugh:


 Is that even a question? RS4 reps aduuurrrrrr


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

eXcelon53 said:


> Bought a set of R32/S3 brakes. Painted them S3 black, have S3 logo anti-rattle clips, and SS lines en route.


 
I love S3 Black way better than just regular black. :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> uh oh!!! what wheels? or is it a secret till you get them? :laugh:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> the wheel company swiped my credit card
> 
> now i await shipment


 this why you liked this? 









People have been leaving business cards and postcards of european car service garages in DC on my windshield. It's like they know I finally hit 50k and in need of service


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

$250 to redo seat bottom leather. 
front 2 panels 
left bolster 
on the driver seat 

expensiveeeeeeeeeee 2-3 weeks


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> $250 to redo seat bottom leather.
> front 2 panels
> left bolster
> on the driver seat
> ...


 only one seat? damn that is pricey. I'm starting to get a small crack on my passenger seat. Not looking forward to that


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yeah just 1 seat bottom  

but i am upgrading the bolster to leather from the fake leather so thats a +


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yeah just 1 seat bottom
> 
> but i am upgrading the bolster to leather from the fake leather so thats a +


 is the leather going to match the seat top? I would be "anal" about the leather not matching. Did you get an estimate for the whole seat?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea they sent in a piece of my leather to the manufacturer and they sent back sample. it matched pretty well in color. 

I am only doing front 2 and 1 bolster so I can show difference in picture once I get it. 

I do have grey leather so if you have black then it should be easy to match 

I will see it in 2-3 weeks. 

I did not get whole seat quoted but probably would cost 400+ to redo the fake leather and replace the inserts


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea they sent in a piece of my leather to the manufacturer and they sent back sample. it matched pretty well in color.
> 
> I am only doing front 2 and 1 bolster so I can show difference in picture once I get it.
> 
> ...


 oh ok gotcha. well keep us posted. Probably would have been a good idea to get the quote for the whole seat just to get an idea. maybe they could of worked something out for you.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Purchased the same lights Burbank used in his build thread. I like the results and only $14. Not an led, the new bulb just uses a blue film to give off a white light, so no warning codes :thumbup: 

Old: 









New:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i like the non LED look


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i like the non LED look


 Thanks. You think led's are too bright?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

More pics to come, but: 

*Before:* 









*After:*


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Thanks. You think led's are too bright?


 Yea i seen some A3 with ultra bright led plates and they dont look good at all. 

I like the dim / soft look of the standard light. 

LED just looks very sharp to me.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Yea i seen some A3 with ultra bright led plates and they dont look good at all.
> 
> I like the dim / soft look of the standard light.
> 
> LED just looks very sharp to me.


 The A7 LEDs look really good to me, more like what you are talking about. I had the Ziza LED bulbs before and they're too bright and blueish white. The A7 ones aren't as bright and are a pure white :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Purchased the same lights Burbank used in his build thread. I like the results and only $14. Not an led, the new bulb just uses a blue film to give off a white light, so no warning codes :thumbup:
> 
> Old:
> 
> ...


 So you make your LEDs Super White / Bright so everyone can see your plate; then you scrub it out on the forum? :banghead::screwy:  

Never understood this mod. I'm thinking of of blacking mine out. Or maybe add a blacklight. That would be cool.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Thanks. You think led's are too bright?


 Not to the CHPs, the brighter the better.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wtf is your purpose? :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Helen4622 said:


> turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK.http://www.*********/zamz8.jpg


 I love summer snow squalls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Purchased the same lights Burbank used in his build thread. I like the results and only $14. Not an led, the new bulb just uses a blue film to give off a white light, so no warning codes :thumbup:
> 
> Old:
> 
> ...


 looks good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

More pics! More low!  

Just waiting on my VMR's to come in stock and the project is complete.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

beckermanex said:


> More pics! More low!
> 
> Just waiting on my VMR's to come in stock and the project is complete.


 looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

I left it sleeping at home.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Fed it... then had a sh!t eating grin the whole way to Manchester.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

kharma said:


> Fed it... then had a sh!t eating grin the whole way to Manchester.


 Do you have APR changeable maps or something along those lines?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

kharma said:


> Fed it... then had a sh!t eating grin the whole way to Manchester.


 Where?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where?!


 http://www.racegas.com/fuelfinder


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Hollis St in Nashua, and yes APR 100 oct map. Like getting flashed all over again. 

Finally putting rounds through my AR wasn't so bad either.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

kharma said:


> Hollis St in Nashua, and yes APR 100 oct map. Like getting flashed all over again.
> 
> Finally putting rounds through my AR wasn't so bad either.


 Apparently there is a place 11 miles from me. Too bad I always forget how to change maps :banghead:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> So you make your LEDs Super White / Bright so everyone can see your plate; then you scrub it out on the forum? :banghead::screwy:


 great logic huh.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

kharma said:


> Hollis St in Nashua, and yes APR 100 oct map. Like getting flashed all over again.
> 
> Finally putting rounds through my AR wasn't so bad either.


 Are you in the area? I do my wrenching in Nashua...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Carpet installed, hardlines polished and clear coated. Getting real close


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, after a day of running around it is finally installed... Sadly will have to rewire the speakers... Turns out the shop did not have everything they needed after all.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well, after a day of running around it is finally installed... Sadly will have to rewire the speakers... Turns out the shop did not have everything they needed after all.


 

Is that the Pioneer iphone dual din?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

ceese said:


> Is that the Pioneer iphone dual din?


 Yup...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ordered the Accuair Vu4. Almost done!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Ordered the Accuair Vu4. Almost done!


 Yeeeeee boy


----------



## radhaz (Aug 19, 2012)

*I took some pics of it*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Yup...


If you get time any chance you could write up a review? I've been eyeing those thinking about about replacing my RCN-E.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well, after a day of running around it is finally installed... Sadly will have to rewire the speakers... Turns out the shop did not have everything they needed after all.


Were you already in a dual-din unit or did the shop have the cage and everything for the swap? I want to get an in-dash gps/dual-din unit but I don't want to spend the 300 for a new cage


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

That unit looks very nice. I haven't upgraded cause i don't want to lose my bluetooth capability or the use of my steering wheel controls


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm still 'testing' it out a bit but overall, aside from a few annoying little issues I am happy with the unit itself. It boots up really fast and the touch screen works well. I am trying to figure out which of the issues I am having are resulting from crap wiring by the installers and which are the unit itself. 

One of the things I likeded about the OEM deck was that when I turn the car off the radio stayed on untill I took the key out of the ignition. That is no longer the case... if I want to listen to the radio without idling I have to turn off the car and the radio and put the ignition back on and reboot the head unit. It comes with blue tooth but it appears to be not as good quality as the OEM one. Still not sure it it's again not a wiring job... speaker didn't work at all when I first tried to use it.

The speakers are wired up in such a way that the back speakers and sub are about 20% of the sound the fronts and center are 80% and if I fade it to the back there is no sound... I will probably have to rewire the entire car to get everything running right again. 

Kinda afraid to take the deck out to see what it is they did in there.:banghead:

Over all though, the Nav works great, has a web browser, US will have Pandora radio and if you have any other online music service (ie.: Soundcloud) you can't interface it from the deck but if you play it on the phone it will sound through the deck.

The screen has a bit too much glare for my taste and have to clean fingerprints off it regularly. Not much else to say at this point. 

Will try to write up a better review later on when I get this thing wired in right.

One other thing to mention is that the box does not come with either a trim bezel or a cage for mounting. Had to improvise in the shop.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

neu318 said:


> That unit looks very nice. I haven't upgraded cause i don't want to lose my bluetooth capability or the use of my steering wheel controls


There is bluetooth in the deck and I still have the steering wheel controls. You just need to get the right adapter modules.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Installed these*


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:

What are those from? TP gonna be so jealous, girllllll :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What are those from? TP gonna be so jealous, girllllll :laugh:


S4

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5800533-Got-my-new-seats-repaired


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i like them but then i love S3 euro seats


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Were you already in a dual-din unit or did the shop have the cage and everything for the swap? I want to get an in-dash gps/dual-din unit but I don't want to spend the 300 for a new cage


Already had the double din. I think all '08 and up have double din as standard.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well, after a day of running around it is finally installed... Sadly will have to rewire the speakers... Turns out the shop did not have everything they needed after all.


:thumbup:

Looks great! I really like my Pioneer as well, excellent choice


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

radhaz said:


>


I have a picture exactly like that...but I'm in the car
and the car is the new A3 2dr hatch









Pic was taken when I was at the Audi Pavillion inside Autostadt in Wolfsburg

And no...I'm not an Ood. The ball thing has some sort of RFID in it and is part of the interactivity there


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Air!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I ran the last fumes of my 100 octane last night, including taking advantage of every easy on-off ramp on the way home LOL. 

After refilling with 93 and switching files, I promptly went home and began researching water/meth injection. :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

whens the rai sticker coming off?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> whens the rai sticker coming off?


When I go home


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Air!


KB - Did I interpret that correctly you are installing air suspension?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

kharma said:


> I ran the last fumes of my 100 octane last night, including taking advantage of every easy on-off ramp on the way home LOL.
> 
> After refilling with 93 and switching files, I promptly went home and began researching water/meth injection. :laugh:


Did the 100 make that big of a difference? What did you pay per gallon?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> KB - Did I interpret that correctly you are installing air suspension?


No, it's just in the air. However, I'm getting full 3" exhaust thrown up.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

ceese said:


> Did the 100 make that big of a difference? What did you pay per gallon?


I was pretty blown away by the difference... not enough to pay $9 a gallon regularly, but it pulls like a mofo 0-85. Above that, I *imagine* my Volvo still kills it but who drives that fast?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Failed state inspection because I am "too low" :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> Failed state inspection because I am "too low" :laugh:


Bahaha...one more reason for air


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

cldub said:


> Failed state inspection because I am "too low" :laugh:


When I lived in VA they only had a smog inspection.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> Failed state inspection because I am "too low" :laugh:


^^^THAT made my day! Keep that note and frame it! I am so proud!!! When I lived in Arlington, it was fun but not those car inspections


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Bahaha...one more reason for air


Exactly!!



ceese said:


> When I lived in VA they only had a smog inspection.


Yeahhh, not so much anymore haha



tcardio said:


> ^^^THAT made my day! Keep that note and frame it! I am so proud!!! When I lived in Arlington, it was fun but not those car inspections


Yeah he said the only reason why he failed me was because the front tires rubbed when I turn (and it's only a sharp turn, like pulling out of a parking spot)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Homies, buy or trade for my wheels....link in sig.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

For all those looking to upgrade from the factory whoofer:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Misc/nu...&loc=dotdtweet&_inv_out=9631&_inv_cp=21899899


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> For all those looking to upgrade from the factory whoofer:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Misc/nu...&loc=dotdtweet&_inv_out=9631&_inv_cp=21899899


Does it fit in the factory location? :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> For all those looking to upgrade from the factory whoofer:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Misc/nu...&loc=dotdtweet&_inv_out=9631&_inv_cp=21899899


This fits the depth?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> This fits the depth?


No idea, just saw an outrageous deal and I was thinking of adding a little more BOOM.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> No idea, just saw an outrageous deal and I was thinking of adding a little more BOOM.


you might also need another amp to power it

I doubt the factory amp pushes that much power for it's subwoofer channel
and it's bad to under power a subwoofer


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> you might also need another amp to power it
> 
> I doubt the factory amp pushes that much power for it's subwoofer channel
> and it's bad to under power a subwoofer


Amp can sit where my XM module no longer does...or ever did?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I could definitely hide an amp. Problem for me is this is super low priority right now.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well, after a day of running around it is finally installed... Sadly will have to rewire the speakers... Turns out the shop did not have everything they needed after all.


This picture reminded me that the other day I noticed condensation on the ring around my dash vents. The A/C blows SO COLD! :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> This picture reminded me that the other day I noticed condensation on the ring around my dash vents. The A/C blows SO COLD! :thumbup:


Now that I (finally) have A/C I get mad condensation on my front windscreen (cheek UK slang).


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> For all those looking to upgrade from the factory *whoofer*


Whatsa whoofer? 



neu318 said:


> Does it fit in the factory location? :laugh:





Rob Cote said:


> This fits the depth?


Yeah, no. You'd need a custom enclosure to fit a 12" sub, and some metal work to make it fit in the stock location, for sure.



NYCameron said:


> you might also need another amp to power it
> 
> I doubt the factory amp pushes that much power for it's subwoofer channel
> and it's bad to under power a subwoofer


Most definitely. The factory amp is weaksauce...if you ever take it out and look at it, you'll probably laugh.



NBPT_A3 said:


> Amp can sit where my XM module no longer does...or ever did?


I had that thought when I upgraded my sound system, but even with a compact Class D amp, I couldn't fit it in that location. Granted, this was a 4 channel amp. You might be able to fit a mono amp in there, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Most definitely. The factory amp is weaksauce...if you ever take it out and look at it, you'll probably laugh.


I didn't take it out, but I saw it when I took apart the rear to look for wires to tap for my subwoofer

I was like "are you for serious?" :screwy::screwy:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> This picture reminded me that the other day I noticed condensation on the ring around my dash vents. The A/C blows SO COLD! :thumbup:


lol...at least your A/C works...
mine doesn't and my father complains about it all the time in the summer
says my car is "undriveable" :laugh::laugh:

I have a new belt tensioner and belt, that should fix the problem. although I won't really be needing A/C since it is getting cooler out


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Jealous of everyone with double Din. I'm looking at the Pioneer AVH-P6300bt with reverse camera but I'll have to research more. Took off the clear Plastidip that I covered my front grill surround with, really liked the brushed aluminum look but DC really showed how beaten it got


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Raised the car to pass inspection :thumbdown:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> you might also need another amp to power it
> 
> I doubt the factory amp pushes that much power for it's subwoofer channel
> and it's bad to under power a subwoofer


there is no issue with underpowering a subwoofer. You can feed a sub with 100% distortion and it wouldn't care at all. All that micro movement from the higher freq component of the distortion would just move the driver much less off center. In fact, you can probably have 1000% distortion if the distortion is 5th or 7th order, but that is not possible in real life given you can only max out the output to what's available at the power rail. Now, if you underpower a speaker system with passive crossover, you will get in big trouble. All that high order distortion will be filtered out of the woofer, but passed through by the higher freq drivers like midrange and tweeter, which can handle alot less power.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

My headlights (halogen) dims to the beat of my subwoofers when I drive. I don't know if its noticeable to other drivers, but it is to me. Does that mean I need a new battery soon?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LWNY said:


> there is no issue with underpowering a subwoofer. You can feed a sub with 100% distortion and it wouldn't care at all. All that micro movement from the higher freq component of the distortion would just move the driver much less off center. In fact, you can probably have 1000% distortion if the distortion is 5th or 7th order, but that is not possible in real life given you can only max out the output to what's available at the power rail. Now, if you underpower a speaker system with passive crossover, you will get in big trouble. All that high order distortion will be filtered out of the woofer, but passed through by the higher freq drivers like midrange and tweeter, which can handle alot less power.














jowsley0923 said:


> My headlights (halogen) dims to the beat of my subwoofers when I drive. I don't know if its noticeable to other drivers, but it is to me. Does that mean I need a new battery soon?


Probably. Maybe a larger alternator, too. Do you have a lot of auxiliary electronics installed?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> My headlights (halogen) dims to the beat of my subwoofers when I drive. I don't know if its noticeable to other drivers, but it is to me. Does that mean I need a new battery soon?





Rob Cote said:


> Probably. Maybe a larger alternator, too. Do you have a lot of auxiliary electronics installed?


Perhaps add a capacitor?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps add a capacitor?


:thumbup: This.


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

cldub said:


> Raised the car to pass inspection :thumbdown:


:thumbdown: but soon enough you can raise the car for speed bumps, and lower right back down with the press of a button :thumbup:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

*I bought this on the weekend!*

My Supercharged RS3... smokin' the competition....


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i dont like it, i dont like the non sport rear bumper.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Picked up painted body parts :thumbup:

Time to find time to install


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Picked up painted body parts :thumbup:
> 
> Time to find time to install


What parts we talking?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What parts we talking?


Human


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Human


Noice


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> My Supercharged RS3... smokin' the competition....


I don't care what anyone says...I like it


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

better if it has sport bumper


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> My Supercharged RS3


You supercharged a turbocharged engine? So is it, like, superturbocharged?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tracking confirmation says my 220 lbs shipment from CA is heading to daddy.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

dualie!
(crap-ass iphone pic)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Tracking confirmation says my 220 lbs shipment from CA is heading to daddy.


They located your girl, that's good!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> They located your girl, that's good!


And her twin. Shipping both at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> You supercharged a turbocharged engine? So is it, like, superturbocharged?


It's been done. I believe it was a 1.8t or a G60 in a mk2. Not positive, it was a long time ago.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

TBomb said:


> You supercharged a turbocharged engine? So is it, like, superturbocharged?


When I can blow by Ferrari's, Lambo's, and GT-Rs, it's supercharged... hehe!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

_DiBS said:


> :thumbdown: but soon enough you can raise the car for speed bumps, and lower right back down with the press of a button :thumbup:


Truth! Getting real close now


----------



## Stuart471 (Sep 14, 2012)

turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK. http://www.*********/09bh.jpg


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Stuart471 said:


> turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK.


Well got dam! Second snow storm in September we've heard about so far!!

DIE IN A FIRE!


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Stuart471 said:


> turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK. http://www.*********/09bh.jpg


dah faq? you again?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Stuart471 said:


> turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK. http://www.*********/09bh.jpg


NICE DUDE!!!!!!

I did this today: 8======D~~~~~ ( .y. )


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

finally installed my dual trunk LEDs and puddle lights

mid-install of trunk LEDs









crappy iPhone pic with mad funk in the trunk...i know









helped out LWNY with the puddle light install and some coding









All done!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> finally installed my dual trunk LEDs and puddle lights
> 
> mid-install of trunk LEDs
> 
> ...


thanks bro...you got the full set of lighting now. I don't have it for the rear doors cuz nobody every sits there. Those rear seats has permanant imprints from my hand resting on the same spot when I go change the rear carpeted floor mats to the rubbers one and back.

Someone has to try to daisy chain the puddle light with another one installed into where the rear door reflector is


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> thanks bro...you got the full set of lighting now. I don't have it for the rear doors cuz nobody every sits there. Those rear seats has permanant imprints from my hand resting on the same spot when I go change the rear carpeted floor mats to the rubbers one and back.
> 
> Someone has to try to daisy chain the puddle light with another one installed into where the rear door reflector is


maybe if tp wants to send me a shorter trunk wiring kit and the red LED lights for free I'll try it out =)
or at least heavily discounted...and I can give him pics for his site =)


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Got tired of the dropped look - added a lift kit


IMG_4982 by ceese3, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Done!


Almost. There's still a sticker. 

That exhaust fits awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Almost. There's still a sticker.


Lolz. I would've removed it, but didn't have goo-gone if needed. Hope the sun didn't burn a ghost onto the car.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking good...:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

FINALLY got rid of my +%:?;"#@4&! bulb out warning. **** that thing.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> FINALLY got rid of my +%:?;"#@4&! bulb out warning. **** that thing.


It'll be back tomorrow


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> It'll be back tomorrow


No...no.....NO! **** you, man. No.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> No...no.....NO! **** you, man. No.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Done!


Looks sharp JT!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Done!


RS3 .2T

Hell yeah dawg! SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPER! Change that front plate to R8EATER


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

what rear valance is that??


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> what rear valance is that??


S3


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks, just saw that on another thread. being pre-facelift, it's gonna cost too much to get this setup. think i'll just do the Oettinger rear valance.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Gryphon001 said:


> Looking good...:thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:



Rob Cote said:


> FINALLY got rid of my +%:?;"#@4&! bulb out warning. **** that thing.





cldub said:


> It'll be back tomorrow


I lol'ed



TBomb said:


> Looks sharp JT!


Thanks! :beer:



tcardio said:


> RS3 .2T
> 
> Hell yeah dawg! SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPER! Change that front plate to R8EATER


Hm...possibly! :thumbup:



eddiefury said:


> thanks, just saw that on another thread. being pre-facelift, it's gonna cost too much to get this setup. think i'll just do the Oettinger rear valance.


Yea, it did cost a pretty penny. Fortunately, I got most of my parts from ECS at discount when they had 1-2 in stock and had to get rid of them. Inner rear valence was used from UK. Only thing I paid full price was the door blades.

Then of course there's painting...


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazy, any close ups of the door blades?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> krazy, any close ups of the door blades?


I'll get some in a bit.

In other news


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

jds215 said:


> krazy, any close ups of the door blades?


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4800026


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I'll get some in a bit.
> 
> In other news


:thumbup:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I'll get some in a bit.
> 
> In other news
> 
> VMR.jpg


 nice, i want a set of the V710's for both my A3 and Tiguan. 

Krazyboi, did you go with any wild powder coated color that they offer?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jay'stig said:


> nice, i want a set of the V710's for both my A3 and Tiguan.
> 
> Krazyboi, did you go with any wild powder coated color that they offer?


 He doesn't build scene cars. Can't you tell?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jay'stig said:


> Krazyboi, did you go with any wild powder coated color that they offer?


 I went with the oh so wild gunmetal. :wave:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> I went with the oh so wild gunmetal. :wave:


 You so krazy man. Lets see em mounted :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I went with the oh so wild gunmetal. :wave:


 thats total shenanigans man.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I'll get some in a bit.
> 
> In other news


 Tease, let's see em on.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Farva.jpg


 aaah!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

asal said:


> You so krazy man. Lets see em mounted :thumbup:





ceese said:


> Tease, let's see em on.


 Friday at some point...then I'll take pics Sat.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Friday at some point...then I'll take pics Sat.


 The people demand burnout pictures.ic:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

very very very nice ride!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

got flay not sure how long. 

look at the wear on the bit


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> got flay not sure how long.
> 
> look at the wear on the bit


 That sucks man. But it would suck even more if it were one of your bits you had laying around.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

it wasnt hehe since i never use my square bits lol


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

hey, I think that one is mine!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> hey, I think that one is mine!


 :thumbup: you should ask him for a new one since he stole yours and jacked it up.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TW plate and winter wheels are on


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> TW plate and winter wheels are on


 You should seriously consider trading for that Yaris.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

man that yaris is newer than my car. and the b pillars are already peeling and fading


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Well after 6 weeks of waiting I finally got my OEM S3 grill and mirrors. Along with my euro xenon's. my car is going to have a facelift on a already facelift. Lol

While the bumper is off I am going to have Futrell Autowerks install a OEM S3 inter cooler.










I already installed the mirrors


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

get s3 body kit


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> get s3 body kit


 Na I am good 

I rather spend the money on the APR K04 turbo and ECU upgrade. That will be next in a few months after this is all installed


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> [/IMG]


 well now you just have left: 
s3 bumpers 
s3 side skirts 
s3 fan blades 
s3 sills 
s3 shift knob 
s3 centre console 
s3 instrument panel 
s3 engine cover 
s3 matts 
s3 breaks(as REDLINEROB likes to type) 
s3 badges 
AND a license plate 
POSEURS3 

Personally, I never understood why someone else would want to make their car look like an S3 when it is clearly not. But to each their own:screwy:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tcardio said:


> well now you just have left:
> s3 bumpers
> s3 side skirts
> s3 fan blades
> ...


 

Well thanks for the input but I am not trying to pose as an S3. I wanted a new grill and I liked the silver S3 grill over a blacked out one. S3 badge will be replaced with an S-line badge. 

Aluminum mirror caps are just cool in my opinion so I went with those too. 

S3 intercooler performs better than a stock A3 intercooler and is what APR recommends with the K04 turbo upgrade, What is wrong with that? 

Again, I am not making my car a "poser" S3, thanks for the kind words though


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

terrible wat to spend money. Do ti like me S3 everythign and stock engine. thats how real enthuiasts do.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> TW plate and winter wheels are on


 TP - those peelers look great on your car.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

empivw said:


> Well thanks for the input but I am not trying to pose as an S3. I wanted a new grill and I liked the silver S3 grill over a blacked out one. S3 badge will be replaced with an S-line badge.
> 
> Aluminum mirror caps are just cool in my opinion so I went with those too.
> 
> ...


 Don't let them bust your balls, they are just $h!t talking anyway  Car is looking good, should look real nice with the euro xenons. Hope they are straightforward to install and get working. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> Well thanks for the input but I am not trying to pose as an S3. I wanted a new grill and I liked the silver S3 grill over a blacked out one. S3 badge will be replaced with an S-line badge.
> 
> Aluminum mirror caps are just cool in my opinion so I went with those too.
> 
> ...


 I'm just messin with ya! I own the title of S3 poser on this forum! keep postin those pics:thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

empivw said:


> Well after 6 weeks of waiting I finally got my OEM S3 grill and mirrors. Along with my euro xenon's. my car is going to have a facelift on a already facelift. Lol
> 
> While the bumper is off I am going to have Futrell Autowerks install a OEM S3 inter cooler.


 
where did you order your headlights from? ebay? or do you have a connect somewhere?


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Burbank2broward said:


> where did you order your headlights from? ebay? or do you have a connect somewhere?


 The headlights were purchased earlier from this forum's for sale thread


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wheels mounted and vinyl removed. What's a simple was to clean off new tire residue?


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Wheels mounted and vinyl removed. What's a simple was to clean off new tire residue?


 That stuff just comes of with soap and water. its pretty greasey though. 

i washed and and waxed her. 










and then this little gem came off the truck, so my focus shifted as you can imagine.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

center locksssssssssssss


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Wheels mounted and vinyl removed. What's a simple was to clean off new tire residue?


 I found the screw in the bumper and the tab i subsequently removed it from did a great job of getting most of mine off


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

jay'stig said:


> That stuff just comes of with soap and water. its pretty greasey though.
> 
> i washed and and waxed her.
> 
> ...


 The 918 needs more low


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

Got the s3 front fitted


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

opened the hood, checked the oil, realized it has been 5000 since last change, happy that it has not used a drop.:thumbup: 

also checked the oil in my FSI GTI and it has used 1/2 qt in 1500 miles.. 
makes me happy that my 3.2 dosent use oil.. 
now if i could just get the mpg out of the 3.2 that i do the 2.0.......


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

$$Rich$$ said:


> now if i could just get the mpg out of the 3.2 that i do the 2.0.......


 You've got to sacrifice somewhere but I know the feeling.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Grimp said:


> Got the s3 front fitted


 woah  love it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Grimp said:


> Got the s3 front fitted


 Nice!







$$Rich$$ said:


> opened the hood, checked the oil, realized it has been 5000 since last change, happy that it has not used a drop.:thumbup:
> 
> also checked the oil in my FSI GTI and it has used 1/2 qt in 1500 miles..
> makes me happy that my 3.2 dosent use oil..
> now if i could just get the mpg out of the 3.2 that i do the 2.0.......


 My 3.2 burns plenty of oil 

Went to see my Redskins at our home opener!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice purse JT


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That end was so sloppy! I was pullin for the 'skins tho


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TBomb said:


> Nice purse JT


 It's a satchel, Indiana Jones used one!


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

My brother got bored, so he made a video of my A3 with no steady cam. Little shaky.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Got my VMR's installed, bye bye stock 17's!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Looking sexy....love the black on black but I want to do VB3's in gold/copper on my lava gray...no idea why. 

What are your tire specs?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ^ Looking sexy....love the black on black but I want to do VB3's in gold/copper on my lava gray...no idea why.
> 
> What are your tire specs?


 Yo guy are you coming to H2oI or what's good?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yo guy are you coming to H2oI or what's good?


 Dates?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Dates?


 I knew it was this weekend...****. Nah it's my ma's birthday and we bought tickets to an event like 6 months ago....next year I'm going EVERYWHERE.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Nice purse JT


 I noticed that too, but if you look, I have no strap~!



cldub said:


> That end was so sloppy! I was pullin for the 'skins tho


 It was pretty bad to watch. I wanted to leave w/ 7 min to go, but then we scored. Their secondary needs to step it up.



Uber-A3 said:


> It's a satchel, Indiana Jones used one!


 :thumbup:



beckermanex said:


> Got my VMR's installed, bye bye stock 17's!


 I got mine installed as well...just need to take/upload pics. Will wait till after detailing tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> next year I'm going EVERYWHERE.


 I say that every year and only make it to a couple.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I say that every year and only make it to a couple.


 I've kept to my words so far this year. Wonder what's in store for next :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I've kept to my words so far this year. Wonder what's in store for next :thumbup:


 I'm really closing in on "done" with my car. I feel like after some winter projects are complete this year I'll be content just driving it as is. Then I'll have no excuse to not make it. We'll see how that pans out :laugh::laugh:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ^ Looking sexy....love the black on black but I want to do VB3's in gold/copper on my lava gray...no idea why.
> 
> What are your tire specs?


 Thanks! Tires are 225/40/ZR18. Now I need to figure out what to do with my obviously grey center caps


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Spent the big bucks for PlastiDip and masking tape to see what a black surround looks like. 

Should have done one more coat though - 4 seems a little thin at the very bottom. The splitter thing underneath has been holding up really well, but has 5-6 coats. 










Left the inside gray.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Spent the big bucks for PlastiDip and masking tape to see what a black surround looks like.
> 
> Should have done one more coat though - 4 seems a little thin at the very bottom. The splitter thing underneath has been holding up really well, but has 5-6 coats.
> 
> ...


 Good work! I'm thinking of doing that to mine. I heard there's a way you can spray it "glossy".


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Good work! I'm thinking of doing that to mine. I heard there's a way you can spray it "glossy".


 Get a can of clear as well, and do a few coats at the end?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

My Car Before--> (CLICK ON PICS TO ENLARGE-


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

My Car Now (PS) Will Tint Rear Tails Soon..!! -->


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

repaint?


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

I did 4 or 5 coats of clear before, but ripped it off because DC sent pebbles through a fair amount of it and didn't feel like respraying. Held up for a few good months 
















Last one is just proof to Johnny that I really took a whole roll of paper towel's from the nursing college bathroom


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> I did 4 or 5 coats of clear before, but ripped it off because DC sent pebbles through a fair amount of it and didn't feel like respraying. Held up for a few good months
> 
> Last one is just proof to Johnny that I really took a whole role of paper towel's from the nursing college bathroom


 I'll take a roll


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3--- No sir.. Vinyl, Gloss Red..


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*OEM Load Bars*

Love the look. The wind noise, not so much. Time to find a fairing.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Greddy87 said:


> My Car Now (PS) Will Tint Rear Tails Soon..!! -->


 Looks good... :thumbup: 

Do yourself a favour and use laminx on the tails though... Well worth the extra cost.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gryphon001 said:


> Looks good... :thumbup:
> 
> Do yourself a favour and use laminx on the tails though... Well worth the extra cost.


 Thanks bro, I used Laminex on the headlights, soo much clearer then R-Tint..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Greddy87 said:


> tp.wannabe.s3--- No sir.. Vinyl, Gloss Red..


 Looks clean...how much time and cost?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

time is probably 2 -3 days for a noob. 

I help do my friends bumper in about 1 hr.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Looks clean...how much time and cost?


 Thanks.., $575 for the Gloss Red Vinyl - Me & a friend- 5days later lol..Note- There's alot of lines mind you the side skirt was a tough task..


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Had a post coilover install allignment done yesterday. This is me driving home after picking it back up.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:sly: 

Time to head back?


----------



## Jlin05 (Sep 24, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Spent the big bucks for PlastiDip and masking tape to see what a black surround looks like.


 Where did you get those headlights?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Jlin05 said:


> Where did you get those headlights?


 Ebay


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> Had a post coilover install allignment done yesterday. This is me *stopped in the middle of the road with my emergency lights blinking and appropriately taking a picture so I would not get into or cause an accident:thumbup:* driving home after picking it back up.


 yeap that's corrected


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Julianne482 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.


 
good of someone to finally show up and clarify how it's done ........:facepalm:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Bull_D said:


> good of someone to finally show up and clarify how it's done ........:facepalm:


 Spam


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Fixed rear xenon level sensor. One of the plastic ends wasn't fully seated in the metal rod. It made my headlights raise up & blind people whenever I accelerated. Problem solved.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> yeap that's corrected


 Doing a burnout! 40 MPH!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bull_D said:


> good of someone to finally show up and clarify how it's done ........:facepalm:


 trollface.gif


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Doing a burnout! 40 MPH!


 Give me a break I was driving and taking a picture at the same time - hehe


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Julianne482 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.http://www.****.info/09bh.jpg


I have a new pen-15 rod installed...would you like to take it for a spin??


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Swapped over to the stock wheels with snow tires because, although it's a wee bit early, I had a mishap and my summers are dead. So...blah blah blah nothing crazy. HOWEVER! I discovered I can roll completely aired out in the back without rubbing. :laugh::thumbup: Anyone know how much spacer is required to push the stock wheels out to about flush with the fenders? It looks goofy with them tucked way inside like that. Gotta look good even in the off season REPRESENT


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> Anyone know how much spacer is required to push the stock wheels out to about flush with the fenders?


I have no plans for taller/wider wheels and measured my stock set up with 225/45R17 Bridgestone Potenza RE970AS per the instructions on ECS's website. I came up with 6mm front and 12mm back. Actual measurements were .25" or 6.35mm front, and .5" or 12.7mm rear. YMMV.

Brian


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Driver Too said:


> I have no plans for taller/wider wheels and measured my stock set up with 225/45R17 Bridgestone Potenza RE970AS per the instructions on ECS's website. I came up with 6mm front and 12mm back. Actual measurements were .25" or 6.35mm front, and .5" or 12.7mm rear. YMMV.
> 
> Brian


Sounds about right but it also depends on which stock wheels you are running. They don't all have the exact same width or offset.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

ceese said:


> ...depends on which stock wheels you are running. They don't all have the exact same width or offset.


These.


----------



## jack0131 (Mar 19, 2007)

*OZ stored...*

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4hglomg1cqs268t/-o1PsamYyF


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Dropped my car off at Futrell Autowerks. Getting S3 grill, Euro Xenon headlights, S3 inner cooler, and APR "works" Ecu done!!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

picked up my wheel. got new tire on


----------



## JoeZilla (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my timing belt, waterpump, and pulleys done


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

JoeZilla said:


> Got my timing belt, waterpump, and pulleys done


diy?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Put gas in the car earlier.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> My Car Now (PS) Will Tint Rear Tails Soon..!! -->




The red looks really good! I wanted a red A3 but the only one I can find in Ti package was in Texas


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Drove it to and from work


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Let my girlfriend borrow it while her WRX is in the shop :screwy:...I make her take pics of it when she starts it, parks it, and drives it home...oh and she has a lead foot. 

Yesterday we had a 15 minute conversation while she searched for the hood latch lever to check the oil for me...she's bright.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Let my girlfriend borrow it while her WRX is in the shop :screwy:...I make her take pics of it when she starts it, parks it, and drives it home...oh and she has a lead foot.
> 
> Yesterday we had a 15 minute conversation while she searched for the hood latch lever to check the oil for me...she's bright.


:thumbup:

I still don't get what's holding my car up when I'm fully aired out in the back and it's not bottomed out.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I still don't get what's holding my car up when I'm fully aired out in the back and it's not bottomed out.


Enough talk, take pictures of this phenomena


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's not even that low...:screwy: If I bring up the front just a smidge, I can roll like that. The rear suspension flexes without feeling like it's bottoming out, but there's no air in the bags. I don't understand.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/24217873.jpg


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> It's not even that low...:screwy: If I bring up the front just a smidge, I can roll like that. The rear suspension flexes without feeling like it's bottoming out, but there's no air in the bags. I don't understand.


as I've said at h20...**** you rob, **** you and your air


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> as I've said at h20...**** you rob, **** you and your air


:laugh::laugh::heart:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*Yellow DRLs and Clear Side Markers*

Nokya Hyper Yellow DRLs and clear sidemarkers from ECS Tuning.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Driver Too said:


> Nokya Hyper Yellow DRLs and clear sidemarkers from ECS Tuning.


oooo This looks really good. I wish I had those headlights. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Turned on the air...and no air. Going to see if blower motor fuse is blown...or if the motor is blown, in which case I'm going to kill myself.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Your climate control hates you, huh? :thumbdown:


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

I took a pic of my car.

Then I proceded to post it on #Instagram..

:thumbup:

@Gabemedinaphoto


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

http://youtu.be/rNY9Dx617N8


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

xgarage said:


> http://youtu.be/rNY9Dx617N8


I...kinda want to do this now.

Edit:

Found an authorized dealer in Nashua, NH that will do an entire A3 for $600....hmmm.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

For a quick color change, it's not bad. Just met up with my friend Sunday before he left for basic and he had his M3 dipped blaze orange. Some photos I thought it kind of resembled a M3 GTS orange... up close it was like a moving traffic cone lol definitely a head turner


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it would look pretty Bad A$$ for winter if I went Matte Black or something along those lines...maybe even matte white?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

You can get the kit and DIY for about $300 

https://www.dipyourcar.com/product.php?productid=23


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Bought this: 










So I could stop dailying this:










Because I keep making these:










Can't sell it though - saved up for that MKIV since I was 15. 22" FTG, 3 Piece ACT NX's, Frame Notched, Extended Control Arms, Motor Mount Spacers, 262 Cams (still need to put in). Needs chains and a header back, along with full shaved euro bumpers all around. Getting there though.

Picked up the A3 last month (49k on it and its an '06) - since then done APR Intake, Forge DV, Yellow fogs, and yesterday I picked up the APR tunes (Stock, 91, 93, Valet) on sale. :thumbup: Bought this to be an untouched daily, but its getting air ride and wheels over the winter :screwy: Oh well. Two projects are better than one I guess :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

xgarage said:


> http://youtu.be/rNY9Dx617N8


Apparently Fonzi doesn't know he should be wearing a face mask so he's not breathing in that particulate matter.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Apparently Fonzi doesn't know he should be wearing a face mask so he's not breathing in that particuate matter.


:thumbup:Ehhhhhh:thumbup:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Before


















After s3 grill euro xenon lights



























Also had APR ecu upgrade and S3 intercooler


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Jealous of those euro headlights :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> Before


nice work! those euro lights are so damn sexy


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ugh now I want to convert of facelift...or just go RS3.

Before you say it...nope, I won't.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Dropped it at the body shop. Will be dearly missed for at least a week.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*Dipped some emblems and the wheels, ended up removing the plastidip from the rims.*

Nice Wash 









PlastiDip Friday 








All jacked up 








I Dipped the rims but didn't like the look so I removed the plastidip. OEM rims look nice silver instead of matte black.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

badges look awesome in flat black. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

2.0T Dan said:


> Nice Wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoy your emblems but you shouldn't have re-applied anything but the rings, IMHO.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

empivw said:


> Before
> 
> After s3 grill euro xenon lights
> 
> ...


Euro lights are the same as premium plus lights just no amber side reflector right? 

Ps. those lights are damn sexy!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Euro lights are the same as premium plus lights just no amber side reflector right?
> 
> Ps. those lights are damn sexy!












It seems so.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It seems so.


I think so even though the picture of the us version looks a bit different. I might take my car to the dealership and park side by side to see if there is any difference besides the amber


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bought a used Thule set-up with fairing. Will update pics soon.

Looking for 17" steelies for the winter so I can repair/refinish my stocks...anyone have some good leads for me?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bought a used Thule set-up with fairing. Will update pics soon.
> 
> Looking for 17" steelies for the winter so I can repair/refinish my stocks...anyone have some good leads for me?


Fairings you say... I make my own...



















Pervian Walnut... Wanted to to Mahogany, but liked the look of this better. Haven't mounted it to any car yet, but it will be going on the A3 once it gets here! 

Oh Right, what did I do... err what am I doing to my A3 today.

BUYING IT! :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Last night I tucked 'er in for the winter. Nuhnights! :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Fairings you say... I make my own...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting... I wanna see! Would be nice for graffiti work!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Interesting... I wanna see! Would be nice for graffiti work!


For sure. I can get some better pictures. It is an exact replica of the Thule 555. Drafted up a template at work. 

Have a pdf if you are intersted. Has all dimensions, angles, hole locations. iirc.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Have a pdf if you are intersted. Has all dimensions, angles, hole locations.


I'll take a copy. I plan to have my tint/vinyl friend create a custom vinyl application. The 555 is the 44" wide flavor, correct? I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Driver Too said:


> I'll take a copy. I plan to have my tint/vinyl friend create a custom vinyl application. The 555 is the 44" wide flavor, correct? I'll send you a PM.


yes indeed that is the one! Pm me your email address and I can send it to you. In CAD or Pdf.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> For sure. I can get some better pictures. It is an exact replica of the Thule 555. Drafted up a template at work.
> 
> Have a pdf if you are intersted. Has all dimensions, angles, hole locations. iirc.


Meh, I'd rather you make one for me


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Meh, I'd rather you make one for me


Ok Deliver my Audi and we have a deal. :laugh:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I managed to stall my car today...I drive DSG :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally fixed my super big evap leak. n80 was the culprit


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Page 3 bump.

Yesterday I build a frame for my false floor to house all my air ride components. Today I hope to install some of the management, or at least get everything mounted


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Page 3 bump.
> 
> Yesterday I build a frame for my false floor to house all my air ride components. Today I hope to install some of the management, or at least get everything mounted


:thumbup:

ic:?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> ic:?


If I remember lol


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ordered the new Airlift rear bag setup for MKV/VI's


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got invoiced from ORT :screwy:

:vampire:


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

I know, in desperate need of a drop (planned early '13).... but what I changed are the wheels.
Had OZ Superturismo LM's but the constant binding with ET35 was getting old and it prevented me from lowering the car. Now running Audi Y-spoke 8x18" with ET40.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Your exhaust tips are different than ours (US). It looks like they have a slight downward bend and are cut on an angle approximately parallel to the bumper valence. I dig that. :thumbup:

Wait and no sidemarkers in the front bumper? IS THIS REAL LIFE?!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Downward tips are because it's a TDI


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

I cut the rear suitcase out on my 2006 3.2 this past Friday. Sounds good (Its loud but sounds ok so far). Also changed the Haldex and filter today.....was pretty easy and not time consuming. After that, I changed the oil and oil filter. My car is purring at the moment!:beer:


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Hit 90,000 Miles on Friday!

Changed the Oil and Cam Follower.

I really need to clean my intake valves but i don't have enough time to do it hopefully ill have a free weekend near the end of Nov.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hit 80,000 miles myself Friday :screwy:

:vampire:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Dianick said:


> I know, in desperate need of a drop (planned early '13).... but what I changed are the wheels.
> Had OZ Superturismo LM's but the constant binding with ET35 was getting old and it prevented me from lowering the car. Now running Audi Y-spoke 8x18" with ET40.


take those wheels off the car IMMEDIATELY!!!
I want to be the only one with an A3 and those wheels!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

NYCameron said:


> take those wheels off the car IMMEDIATELY!!!
> I want to be the only one with an A3 and those wheels!


 I know 2 other guys here in Holland that have these wheels. Your car is the 3rd I've ever seen these wheels on. What I heard is that these were originally A4 (B6/7) wheels but were very sparsely sold. Word is that there's a warehouse in Germany with 4000 wheels just sitting there.










Here are the other two I know.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> take those wheels off the car IMMEDIATELY!!!
> I want to be the only one with an A3 and those wheels!





Dianick said:


> I know 2 other guys here in Holland that have these wheels. Your car is the 3rd I've ever seen these wheels on. What I heard is that these were originally A4 (B6/7) wheels but were very sparsely sold. Word is that there's a warehouse in Germany with 4000 wheels just sitting there.


Perhaps are are the only A3 with it...in America :beer:

:vampire:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

cool wheels... even swap for oem 3.2 excalibers?

:wave:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Dianick said:


> I know 2 other guys here in Holland that have these wheels. Your car is the 3rd I've ever seen these wheels on. What I heard is that these were originally A4 (B6/7) wheels but were very sparsely sold. Word is that there's a warehouse in Germany with 4000 wheels just sitting there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that as well. But when I bought my wheels, I got them with votex manuals, so I am pretty sure they are votex wheels that came as an option.

I love that we all have pre-facelift non-sline a3s. haha
and that grey sportback has a matte roof? awesome!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> cool wheels... even swap for oem 3.2 excalibers?
> 
> :wave:


nah. I'm looking to sell/trade at the end of the season, but not for excaliburs 
I want something 5-7 thin spoke 18x8.5 and light if possible


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> nah. I'm looking to sell/trade at the end of the season, but not for excaliburs
> I want something 5-7 thin spoke 18x8.5 and light if possible


19x8 R8 Reps?!


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I often judge wheels by how difficult they look to clean. 



Dianick said:


>


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> 19x8 R8 Reps?!


19s on our cars in NYC?! ummm nty!



Subaruski1 said:


> I often judge wheels by how difficult they look to clean.


don't blame you. but if you get a good coat of wheel wax/sealant, it makes it A LOT easier


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

sold it and bought a wrx


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> don't blame you. but if you get a good coat of wheel wax/sealant, it makes it A LOT easier


and a baby bottle brush!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Since winter is coming... winter shoes went on this week... along with the weathertech mats. 

Followed by a wash, claybar, wash, AutoGlym Super Resin Polish, AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection sealant and finished off with a coat of AutoGlym HD Wax... almost ready for winter.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Since winter is coming... winter shoes went on this week... along with the weathertech mats.
> 
> Followed by a wash, claybar, wash, AutoGlym Super Resin Polish, AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection sealant and finished off with a coat of AutoGlym HD Wax... almost ready for winter.


I'll be stopping by to let you take a crack at mine :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Gryphon001 said:


> Since winter is coming... winter shoes went on this week... along with the weathertech mats.
> 
> Followed by a wash, claybar, wash, AutoGlym Super Resin Polish, AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection sealant and finished off with a coat of AutoGlym HD Wax... almost ready for winter.


wow...you change this early?! I usually go into winter mode around thanksgiving


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> wow...you change this early?! I usually go into winter mode around thanksgiving


I think for winter mode, just plasti-dip the rims


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I think for winter mode, just plasti-dip the rims


Naaah just do what my buddy did to his mini... 

ACCIDENTALLY THE WHOLE THING.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Naaah just do what my buddy did to his mini...
> 
> ACCIDENTALLY THE WHOLE THING.


That's a real thing now, there are shops that do entire cars. I might go matte black or white for the winter to keep the over-salted Boston roads at bay.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

haha I know, he picked up a few gallons and sprayed it himself. Turned out really good.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'll be stopping by to let you take a crack at mine :thumbup:


Come on by ... The price list is posted outside.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

or you could just wax it before winter, then wash it once in while. 

that plastic crap looks just as ugly when dirty as real paint.

you kids crack me up:screwy:


:vampire:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> or you could just wax it before winter, then wash it once in while.
> 
> that plastic crap looks just as ugly when dirty as real paint.
> 
> ...


My main concern is the salt/sand mixture we get. And it's not about keeping them clean, but from other cars kicking them up against your wheels.

:vampire:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oooo boi...you so kraaaazyyyy


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I think for winter mode, just plasti-dip the rims


lol, I vinyled my winter rims last year...might have to touch up a few spots


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> or you could just wax it before winter, then wash it once in while.
> 
> that plastic crap looks just as ugly when dirty as real paint.
> 
> ...


I don't think the point is for it to look good, but to give some extra protection to the paint... 

It's winter of course its going to be ugly and dirty.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there a way to change the reverse light on the LED tail lights? I want to replace it with an LED one, and one that is brighter but I am not sure if its possible.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

suzuka grey vinyl


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp. said:


> suzuka grey vinyl


Do it, you won't


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

New Airlift rear bag kit for MKV/VI came today


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> New Airlift rear bag kit for MKV/VI came today


:thumbup:

:vampire:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Adding finishing touches to the winter wheels...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally picked it up and adding on the miles. Haha

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Thought about it.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Picked up new shoes....


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Washed it and aired out. She'll be staying in the garage for awhile.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

drove down to the harbor to take the mast out of my sailboat, and haul the boat out of the water.

A little storm is on the way. 

umpkin:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Finally installed my HPA hockey puck. Only took about 4 months.


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

kharma said:


> Picked up new shoes....


The new shoes are nice! I like the 914 hiding in the back! I still want one of those as a fun project car!:beer:


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

4mymalamute said:


> The new shoes are nice! I like the 914 hiding in the back! I still want one of those as a fun project car!:beer:



the 914-6 is the one you want.....


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Changed the oil, cam follower, and did my own DSG service :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Bull_D said:


> the 914-6 is the one you want.....


True, but if you want to spend that kind of coin might as well get a Boxster/Cayman unless you have a hard on for councours type stuff. This one is already bastardized (2L, carbs, cam, sideshift) so I don't feel bad about non-original aftermarket/mods.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Finally installed my HPA hockey puck. Only took about 4 months.


4 months to install?!? Wow!

:vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Washed it! 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed, sanded, and painted my door sill which was pretty worn down.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^Need to do that before the winter.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm gonna wrap mine in glossy vinyl I think


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ^Need to do that before the winter.


yea I was being lazy and didn't sand down the whole thing like it said to on the can, but once it dried I couldn't notice any difference between the previous paint and the new paint. 

just 2 or 3 coats of any trim paint should do the trick


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Same. I have a roll of matte silver left from my interior trim but it doesn't look good on those pillars so need to get glossy black


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

KO4 came back out...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

a3toxx said:


> KO4 came back out...


Story?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Story?


I hope it involves a GT30. umpkin:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

drove it. my baby sat for over three weeks -- had shoulder surgery, so haven't driven in what feels like forever!!  felt good to get her out there!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Installed this:


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Recently had to change the thermostat due to getting an engine light. What a PITA job 6h 

Works great now though and saved a ton of $$ from the dealer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Conditioned all the leather and dash. Used autoglym. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Installed this:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Evo V said:


> Installed this:


:thumbup:

How much did that run you? Straight swap?

:vampire:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> How much did that run you? Straight swap?
> 
> :vampire:


$60 for used S3 cluster from UK and 22 euro shipment to USA. I only swapped the dials for now... I am debating between two options: 1) to have the cluster programmed by the dealer (immobilizer only). I will keep the functions of the S3 cluster or 2) To copy eeproms from the S3 cluster onto my A3 cluster. I am looking into eeprom programers now - the ones I have at work don't have correct leads. Should have update within a week.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

126000 miles


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> 126000 miles


+5


----------



## mVR6GTI (May 24, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> 126000 miles


WOW !!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup. I bought the car used 1 1/2 years old with 95k already. I couldn't resist the price. I put another 30K so far.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

funny, I'm in the same boat: got mine in April 2011 with 93k and I'm around 127k right now


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Evo V said:


> $60 for used S3 cluster from UK and 22 euro shipment to USA. I only swapped the dials for now... I am debating between two options: 1) to have the cluster programmed by the dealer (immobilizer only). I will keep the functions of the S3 cluster or 2) To copy eeproms from the S3 cluster onto my A3 cluster. I am looking into eeprom programers now - the ones I have at work don't have correct leads. Should have update within a week.


Nice work!

I want a white DIS 

:vampire:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I want a white DIS
> 
> :vampire:


You can get facelift cluster and have it installed by the dealership or... find crashed facelift A3 or TT and get the cluster and swap the board with the DIS. The brain and immobilizer are on the second board so you don't have to do any programing. 15min job.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> You can get facelift cluster and have it installed by the dealership or... find crashed facelift A3 or TT and get the cluster and swap the board with the DIS. The brain and immobilizer are on the second board so you don't have to do any programing. 15min job.


do the needles sweep when you start up?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> do the needles sweep when you start up?


If you just replace the dials - no. The cluster will behave like A3. If you reprogram/copy eproms from S3 then yes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Evo V said:


> If you just replace the dials - no. The cluster will behave like A3. If you reprogram/copy eproms from S3 then yes.


I want sweepy needles!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Evo V said:


> Installed this:


man, i envy your resourcefulness and skills! :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

evo v do u have the oem dial for sale? with the oem dis?

I am wondering if we can swap from 2006 to 2009+


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i wonder if eproms can program the immobalizer


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Ponto said:


> I want sweepy needles!


It looks like VW/Audi are playing games with this - on VW forums there is a thread for sweeping needles and half of MKVI GTI and Jettas are able to activate it with vag-com. Depends on the Rev of the cluster. On ours you cannot do anything. There is a chanel for that and vag-com even tells you how to activate it but you need cluster that supports it. If you change the values on A3 cluster you cannot save them. That's why I went to all the troubles to get the S3 cluster. Hopefully I will be able to clone the settings to A3 cluster.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

evo did u swap board with dis or just the dials?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

But it can't be more than a software mod, though, right? I mean, the hardware that moves the needles is installed (obviously), we just can't tell it to do it in that particular pattern. Why?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> But it can't be more than a software mod, though, right? I mean, the hardware that moves the needles is installed (obviously), we just can't tell it to do it in that particular pattern. Why?


It is just software. There was another thread on this but there is a guy from Spain that clones S3 functions onto MKVI, MKV and MKIV cars.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> evo did u swap board with dis or just the dials?


I swapped only the dials. I already had white DIS.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Evo V said:


> I swapped only the dials. I already had white DIS.


would u be willing to sell ur original dials and new dis? or rent out to try on a 2006?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evo V said:


> It is just software. There was another thread on this but there is a guy from Spain that clones S3 functions onto MKVI, MKV and MKIV cars.


You need to figure out how to do this onto our gauges! I guarantee there are lots of people in here who would love to have the needle sweep option. Get on it! :beer::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> You need to figure out how to do this onto our gauges! I guarantee there are lots of people in here who would love to have the needle sweep option. Get on it! :beer::laugh::thumbup:


right now i ratdher have new dials and white dis. make my car complete 2009+ interior look


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> You need to figure out how to do this onto our gauges! I guarantee there are lots of people in here who would love to have the needle sweep option. Get on it! :beer::laugh::thumbup:


That's why I am going to buy the eeprom programmer. I could have taken the easiest road and just let the dealer program the S3 immobilizer for me and be done with it.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

So the White DIS boards can be transferred to the Red cluster and it'll work without problems?

Do I smell Famiry Purchase?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Evo V said:


> Installed this:


well great minds think alike. I have the s3 cluster as well. I am switching out the 4 red leds with the white ones as well. The temp and fuel are plug and play and run white. but I assume the speedo and tacho run red at night on your cluster. I'm going to switch out the speedo dial too as I just look at the DIS for speed and not the cluster. Since you are running celsius, you might as well change the date to day/month/year to keep it european. Great work! Cheers


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

tcardio said:


> well great minds think alike. I have the s3 cluster as well. I am switching out the 4 red leds with the white ones as well. The temp and fuel are plug and play and run white. but I assume the speedo and tacho run red at night on your cluster. I'm going to switch out the speedo dial too as I just look at the DIS for speed and not the cluster. Since you are running celsius, you might as well change the date to day/month/year to keep it european. Great work! Cheers


can u let me try the original front face plate on my 06?
if works i can buy off you?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evo V said:


> You can get facelift cluster and have it installed by the dealership or... find crashed facelift A3 or TT and get the cluster and swap the board with the DIS. The brain and immobilizer are on the second board so you don't have to do any programing. 15min job.


So if I take a cluster out of a wrecked car, and swap the boards, then the new cluster will have the white DIS, etc but retain the mileage, immobilizer info, etc from my car without having to do any programming? That would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Evo, now there's going to be a scramble from everyone here looking for crashed newer A3s :thumbup:

:vampire:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

do it, white DIS is a must :thumbup:

can't believe my buddy's 2012 A4 still has red...hurts my eyes


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmm time to get in touch with my friends in Denmark... :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

If someone goes to the junkyard and they have more than one I'm willing to pay if its a reasonable price. A3's at a junkyard in Miami is very rare.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Drove to the movies to watch Flight. End up with CEL, probably bad temp sensor because the gauge wasn't moving and I had been driving 20min when it came on. Good ol' German engineering


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

jordnalos said:


> Drove to the movies to watch Flight. End up with CEL, probably bad temp sensor because the gauge wasn't moving and I had been driving 20min when it came on. Good ol' German engineering


after you change the ECT sensor, and your gauge still doesnt work, try clearing the code and replacing your thermostat.

How was the movie?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Replaced fuses for the blower motor...didn't fix the issue and still have no air. 

Can someone tell me where the blower motor is located in an 06 so I can check it before I order a new one?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Replaced fuses for the blower motor...didn't fix the issue and still have no air.
> 
> Can someone tell me where the blower motor is located in an 06 so I can check it before I order a new one?


On the older VW cars is behind the glove box. Since the filter is beneat it I assume the motor is still there on our cars.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Flight was good. Definitely another typical Denzel Washington movie but I came in thinking it was a airplane movie, came out thinking it was a subliminal AA movie.


----------



## dman5325 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Installed this today*

NewSouth Boost Gauge. Oh and then my ESP light decided to throw an error. Drove it around for a second and that went away. Oh and then after that, tried to roll the window down. Didn't go automatically. Tried the others to no avail. WTF?!?!! After a while of just rolling up and down and driving for a bit, they all started to work again. Is it normal for our cars to act all weird and **** every time we do something to them?????


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

same thing happens anytime you disconnect/reconnect battery. Reset the windows by holding the switch in the up position for a few seconds after the window closes. As for the CEL, it will go away after driving a few feet.


----------



## dman5325 (Jul 8, 2008)

yowzaa said:


> same thing happens anytime you disconnect/reconnect battery. Reset the windows by holding the switch in the up position for a few seconds after the window closes. As for the CEL, it will go away after driving a few feet.


Haha yeah I was like, "WTF!?!??! I JUST TAPPED INTO A WIRE." lol. Yeah it was wild... Crazy German Engineering...


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

Pulled out too fast.










I hate guardrails


----------



## dman5325 (Jul 8, 2008)

otar said:


> Pulled out too fast.
> 
> I hate guardrails


Sugar Honey Iced Tea!?!?!?! They just jump out at ya huh? That makes me sad...


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

dman5325 said:


> Sugar Honey Iced Tea!?!?!?! They just jump out at ya huh? That makes me sad...


yea it was a mixture of crammed parking late at night with a big crowd and a sharp turn gone bad :facepalm:

hopefully I can get most of the dent out myself and only have to pay for paint.


----------



## dman5325 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dang. Well lets hope that buffs out.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Won a contest at work and got an amazon gift card. What are your guy's favorite choices for rotors and pads? I am removing the BBK before the real winter hits up here.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Won a contest at work and got an amazon gift card. What are your guy's favorite choices for rotors and pads? I am removing the BBK before the real winter hits up here.


Zimmermann and Hawk, respectively.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Won a contest at work and got an amazon gift card. What are your guy's favorite choices for rotors and pads? I am removing the BBK before the real winter hits up here.


somewhat recently discussed: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5874710-Buying-new-brake-pads-amp-rotors

:turkey:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Won a contest at work and got an amazon gift card. What are your guy's favorite choices for rotors and pads? I am removing the BBK before the real winter hits up here.


Akebono pads almost no brake dust.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark red tail lights anyone?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

^ Sweet stickers bro


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Subaruski1 said:


> ^ Sweet stickers bro


Haha right? I only threw on the APR and Volcom sticker but when you have a board shop other stickers just seem to appear when the car is in the parking lot.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Zimmermann and Hawk, respectively.


x2

dbc for hawks

autohausaz for zimmis


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> x2
> 
> dbc for hawks
> 
> autohausaz for zimmis


Found the right stuff on Amazon (cross referencing part #s) and a cool $150 off :vampire:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Dark red tail lights anyone?


Beat you to it... 


















:laugh:

Got to love lamin-x


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Gryphon001 said:


> Beat you to it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noice!!! I might do my fronts soon -- nothing too dark though.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gryphon001 said:


> Beat you to it...
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Looks good! Did you do them yourself? I have to redo one side as it got super bubbled. fml


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Looks good! Did you do them yourself? I have to redo one side as it got super bubbled. fml


Yeah, I had the advantage of the lights being out if the car. 

Wait a few days and see what happens... Lamin-x is very forgiving and those bubbles may still go away. Maybe with a bit if help from a sharp pin...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Tried doing it last night....but how the fuçk do you remove the god damn glovebox so I can see the god damn blower motor? All the DIYs I found are wicked unhelpful :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Come by Sunday. It's not hard, but it sounds like maybe your dress is getting in the way :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Come by Sunday. It's not hard, but it* sounds like maybe your dress is getting in the way *:facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Come by Sunday. It's not hard, but it sounds like maybe your dress is getting in the way :facepalm:


Touche salesmen. :vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Tried doing it last night....but how the fuçk do you remove the god damn glovebox so I can see the god damn blower motor? All the DIYs I found are wicked unhelpful :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


You best make a better one once you figure it out. I expect to see you in the dress as well. :laugh:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*A trio of RockyMounts Euro PitchForks*










These RockyMounts Euro PitchForks are sweet. The fact that they're white, bonus.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Driver Too said:


> These RockyMounts Euro PitchForks are sweet. The fact that they're white, bonus.


Me likely! How much? And does it come with mounting for oem bars? Are they lockable?
Thanks


I've just had both front axles done yesterday . Car is in good health. Next- new plugs, valve cover gasket change and cam follower inspect


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> Me likely! How much? And does it come with mounting for oem bars? Are they lockable?


tiptronic, I took these pictures before I installed the locks, but yes, they're lockable. I bought an eight-pack of locks all keyed the same. One lock locks the rack to the load bar while a second locks the skewer. You could get away with just one lock per if you always remember to lock your skewer. The Euro Pitch Fork (versus the Pitch Fork) is specifically designed for our t-slot load bars (and others like them).

ECS was selling the pink Euro Pitch Fork for $70. AutoAnything was/is having a great sale for first time customers. 15% off orders of $150 or more and free ground shipping. In the end these cost me $99.40 each. I tried to get ECS to price match, but they couldn't.

RockyMounts Euro Pitch Fork at AutoAnything.com

Rack-specific thread here: A3 + OEM Load Bars + RockyMounts Euro Pitch Fork


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Driver Too said:


> tiptronic, I took these pictures before I installed the locks, but yes, they're lockable. I bought an eight-pack of locks all keyed the same. One lock locks the rack to the load bar while a second locks the skewer. You could get away with just one lock per if you always remember to lock your skewer. The Euro Pitch Fork (versus the Pitch Fork) is specifically designed for our t-slot load bars (and others like them).
> 
> ECS was selling the pink Euro Pitch Fork for $70. AutoAnything was/is having a great sale for first time customers. 15% off orders of $150 or more and free ground shipping. In the end these cost me $99.40 each. I tried to get ECS to price match, but they couldn't.
> 
> ...


Excellent!!! They caught my eye before earlier this year and I like the color options! Can the RockyMountain stickers be removed? I'm thinking once I acquire them to affix a Audi logo.

Now- I need a new tool damn it! :banghead:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> Can the RockyMountain stickers be removed?


I'm sure. They're not on there that well. In fact, I had to flatten one out that was already starting to lift when it came out of the box, and I paid attention to which stickers were applied level and made sure any non-level stickers were facing inboard.



tiptronic said:


> Now - I need a new tool damn it! :banghead:


What?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Driver Too said:


> What?


The "tool" for the OEM bars. Mine is worn out.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tiptronic said:


> The "tool" for the OEM bars. Mine is worn out.


Are they like VW and just an allen key?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Are they like VW and just an allen key?


Negative Ghost Rider. Excellent pictures of the tool and adjusting nut.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Driver Too said:


> Negative Ghost Rider. Excellent pictures of the tool and adjusting nut.


Interesting... Along with the spare shown in those pictures... Is that an open side wall runflat???


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Driver Too said:


> Negative Ghost Rider. Excellent pictures of the tool and adjusting nut.


ah ha! So its the same tool for the OEM Q5 bars! Anyone knows the part number perhaps??? I desperately need a new one! Thanks for sharing the info Driver Too!

Danka


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> So its the same tool for the OEM Q5 bars! Anyone knows the part number perhaps??? I desperately need a new one!


Slow down tiptronic! I'm not saying it is the same tool/part number. Ponto thought it was an allen key, and I just happened to quickly find that post at I Am Audi which does a nice job of illustrating the type of tool we're talking about.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Also, as I suspected not all tools are the same. You'll need to get a tool that matches your "keyed" adjusting nut.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

i think ive found it

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/products/Torque-wrench/5534468/8P0071712C.html

stock code "kx'"


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Tried doing it last night....but how the fuçk do you remove the god damn glovebox so I can see the god damn blower motor? All the DIYs I found are wicked unhelpful :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


once you figure it out, it's pretty easy. These two links should help.

http://members.chello.nl/p.boelen/solisto/

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/h5djr/elsawin/glovebox-remove.pdf


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> I think I've found it...
> 
> Jim Ellis Audi Parts



Nice find tiptronic! I searched that site for my code and bookmarked the page.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Driver Too said:


> Nice find tiptronic! I searched that site for my code and bookmarked the page.


Actually- i couldnt find the Code for my A3- so i have to go to an Audi dealer and hopefully they have a master set of keys to determine the code itself sonofa...:banghead:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Interesting... Along with the spare shown in those pictures... Is that an open side wall runflat???


 i think the q5 comes w/ a uninflated spare and an electronic pump to use when you need to inflate it.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Installed the VWR sport springs today between baby naps, very pleased with the results. Thread and pics to follow when I get some decent shots. 










Speaking of baby, he also upgraded to his new Recaro seat... lucky bastard!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

looking forward to that thread! :thumbup:

The baby's got better seats than you do!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

After the new springs, I couldn't resist and put the new wheels on for a few days before storing them away for the winter. I'm pretty pleased, pardon the shiittay cell phone low light shot


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking good!vv:vampire:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

lausch said:


> Nice find tiptronic! I searched that site for my code and bookmarked the page.


Picked up new "tool-torque wrench" for my OEM roof rack. Yeay!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> Picked up new "tool-torque wrench" for my OEM roof rack. Yeay!


Nice. The tools Audi [and even Volvo with their Thule made racks] use are redonkulous.

Brian


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Let the misses drive the A3 today [and yesterday].


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

You are a brave, brave man. I let my lady drive mine for about 3 city blocks and made her pull over and switch before she hit another pothole. :banghead:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> You are a brave, brave man.


She used to autocross our 1992 Miata with me. She can drive. And since I'm underemployed and her income paid for it, when she asks for the keys I happily say, "Have fun!"

Brian


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> You are a brave, brave man. I let my lady drive mine for about 3 city blocks and made her pull over and switch before she hit another pothole. :banghead:


The road trip back from Miami was actually the first time I had seen Melissa even drive ( well aside from teaching her standard in a parking lot ) First little bit she was nervous but was doing alright, after about an hour I finally just passed out and slept for a good 4 hours. Woke up and we were sitll on the road!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> after about an hour I finally just passed out and slept for a good 4 hours. Woke up and we were sitll on the road!


I've done this before. When I'm the only one in the car. 

Well, not for 4 hours. But I have woken up on the highway. It's mother ****ing sketch.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I've done this before. When I'm the only one in the car.
> 
> Well, not for 4 hours. But I have woken up on the highway. It's mother ****ing sketch.


Done that a few too many times when I drove to my internship at Mount Snow at 4am....dude with me thought I was full aware and conscious...little did he know.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I've done this before. When I'm the only one in the car.
> 
> Well, not for 4 hours. But I have woken up on the highway. It's mother ****ing sketch.


**** man that would have been scary as hell.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> **** man that would have been scary as hell.


Yeah man. In the bimmer, I woke up and the rumble strip was about under my console.

In the Golf, I woke up and my front end was in some dudes rear bumper.

In the A3, most recently, I fought sleep so hard I started seeing **** that wasn't really there. People walking across the highway and stuff.




I just realized how bad a habit this is. :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Dam guys, this scares me. i typically have my 18 month old son in the car with me.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah man. In the bimmer, I woke up and the rumble strip was about under my console.
> 
> In the Golf, I woke up and my front end was in some dudes rear bumper.
> 
> ...


Yeah man that isn't good at all. Going to have to learn to pull over and sleep. I lost a cousin to this back in the 80's. On my drive back from Miami I pulled over 3 different times because I was getting tired.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Yeah man that isn't good at all. Going to have to learn to pull over and sleep. I lost a cousin to this back in the 80's. On my drive back from Miami I pulled over 3 different times because I was getting tired.


Same here. Went to customer site to fix the machine. The time I was done clubs open. Decided to hit them with my budy.  2AM they closed and I decided to drive back home since was ONLY 4hrs away. Around 5AM I realised I can't racall the last 15min of driving :facepalm: so I pulled over and took 30min nap.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah nowadays I pull over, get out and run around in the breakdown lane. Wakes me up for a little bit. Then repeat.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah nowadays I pull over, get out and run around in the breakdown lane. Wakes me up for a little bit. Then repeat.


 Or you can play Rammstien as loud as possible. :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

jay'stig said:


> Or you can play Rammstien as loud as possible. :laugh:


X2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

A friend of mine thought they said, "Do hoss, bitch." :laugh::laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

lausch said:


> Nice. The tools Audi [and even Volvo with their Thule made racks] use are redonkulous.
> 
> Brian


totally! its so old school! 

but i do like the look of the oem, bulky as it seems...



lausch said:


> Let the misses drive the A3 today [and yesterday].


That first image looks like something you'd find in an Audi A3 brochure...:thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> ...but i do like the look of the oem, bulky as it seems...


Love the OEM look.



tiptronic said:


> That first image looks like something you'd find in an Audi A3 brochure.


I dabble. And she looks good in anything.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> And she looks good in anything.


Not sure if srs. Needs proof.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Not sure if srs. Needs proof.


I second this.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> I second this.


You'll just have to take my word for it. No way I'm going there.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> You'll just have to take my word for it. No way I'm going there.


haha naturally. Just had to get my post count up is all. :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Boom. Not bad for an 06 though.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Did DSG, Haldex, Rear Diff service, along with 45K service. Also picked up a set of Hankook Ventus V12s along with a set of VMR V701 wheels. Very pleased with the car.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Around 5AM I realised I can't racall the last 15min of driving :facepalm: so I pulled over and took 30min nap.


That's the worst part: often when you're in that phase you don't even realise it, Once you do, I find that a 15min nap will be more than enough to reset me: I just set my cell phone timer and wake up when it goes beep!


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Driving sleep-deprived isn't good. I've seen people swerve on the highway, but the worse is when hallucination kicks in. Had a clinical instructor tell me he actually stopped in the middle of I495 because he saw a traffic light on red. I usually get a Pepsi Max if I know I'm driving long.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

man it's weird to see 50k coming up.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

When doing 1 day ski trips with the misses, She goes to bed early the night before while I usually sleep my usual time (real late) and still have to get up around 5:30am. On the way there is fine, but on the way back, especially when it is dark, the rear lights of the car in front becomes hypnotic, where I had to struggle to stay awake the whole 2.5 hrs it take to go home. Sometimes I take the twisty highway just to stay awake, but sometimes it is just worse trying to stay awake and maneuver those hilly twisty roads..and when the weather is bad, things got 10x worse. The misses couldn't help me because it was a stick shift. But then we got a auto and now DSG, I could just tell her I could barely stay awake and she will take over.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

LWNY said:


> When doing 1 day ski trips with the misses, She goes to bed early the night before while I usually sleep my usual time (real late) and still have to get up around 5:30am. On the way there is fine, but on the way back, especially when it is dark, the rear lights of the car in front becomes hypnotic, where I had to struggle to stay awake the whole 2.5 hrs it take to go home. Sometimes I take the twisty highway just to stay awake, but sometimes it is just worse trying to stay awake and maneuver those hilly twisty roads..and when the weather is bad, things got 10x worse. The misses couldn't help me because it was a stick shift. But then we got a auto and now DSG, I could just tell her I could barely stay awake and she will take over.


I know that feeling. Driving back not only are you worn out from the day but getting up early and then driving back on long straight highways can lead to a little autopilot :/ Usually if someone keeps me occupied and talking I am good. But usually the passengers pass out.

That's why I try to do 2 day trips. :thumbup:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

*Custom Color Work VS-XX, Rust-o-leum Colorshift (Galaxy Blue)*

So I decided to buff out the little blemishes with a few sandpapers on my Work Wheels, masked and resprayed using Rust-o-leum Colorshift Galaxy Blue, resulted the following:


































Wheel Nut/Rivets, I have no idea how to mask those little stuff. Couldn't bothered to take the wheel apart. Each wheel were finished with 400, 1500 grit Sandpapers to buff out the clearcoat and blemishes, 3 coats of Primer, 3 coats of Black Base and another 3 coats of the Colorshift thingy each wheel. 

Done 2 wheels so far, 2 more wheels to go. Here's one fitted:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

xnox202 said:


> So I decided to buff out the little blemishes with a few sandpapers on my Work Wheels, masked and resprayed using Rust-o-leum Colorshift Galaxy Blue


Nothing like spending $5 on a can of spray paint and using it on your $3k wheels. :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Pretarion said:


> Nothing like spending $5 on a can of spray paint and using it on your $3k wheels. :facepalm:


Really? There's _nothing_ like that? What if you spent $10 to modify $6000 wheels? It's similar in the geometric sense of the word. I would say that it's very much like it. Or spending $3000 for wheels for a $500 car. Not similar geometrically speaking, but it's _like_ the case that you presented. I think that there are actually a lot of things like spending $5 on a can of spray paint and using it on $3k wheels if you open your mind to the possibility of it.

But I think the point you're actually trying to make is that enough money wasn't spent on painting the wheels. Which is a very silly argument, to be honest. But since you brought it up, allow me to play the part of the devil's advocate. The wheels were prepared with up to 1500 grit sandpaper. Then three coats of primer, three coats of base and finally three coats of finish were applied, in that order. Let me first tackle the obvious. This is much more than $5 worth of spray paint. But you were trying to exaggerate a point. I get it. I interpreted your post as implying that an aerosol propelled paint is sub-par for wheels of this caliber. But does the propellant really matter? Does it make a difference whether compressed air or other was used to atomize the paint and shoot it onto the wheel surface? I think not. I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone else who put this much effort into refinishing his own wheels. Assuming dust was kept to a minimum and the surface was not contaminated between coats, I'd be willing to bet that these wheels look excellent in person and will last quite a while as finished. It's really not about whether you used a spray can or a spray gun to lay the paint. It's all in the prep work and your ability to lay down the paint.

Don't be so quick to judge. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone else who put this much effort into refinishing his own wheels.


Ahem


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

cldub said:


> Ahem


x2, IMHO they look sexy as hell.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Ahem


:laugh::wave:

You're hard to find.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Pretarion said:


> Nothing like spending $5 on a can of spray paint and using it on your $3k wheels. :facepalm:


Yeah... cause you have to be Albert F'ing Einstein to spend $3,000.00 on wheels.:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I can appreciate the work and the finish looks good. 
Just wish it was a solid color choice is all. :thumbdown:

Props to the work though! :thumbup:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

xnox202 said:


>


lol
:what:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :laugh::wave:
> 
> You're hard to find.


I'm a ****ing phantom


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I'm a ****ing phantom


Like a Rolls? :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Like a Rolls? :laugh:


Just like that big RR :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got the car washed and waxed for FIXXFEST tomorrow.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Lowered the front some more. 24.75 front 25 rear. Oh I got a ticket for no front license plate too


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

xnox what happen to the fender? did u hit something? 

wonder why the headlights have no crack


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got the car washed and waxed for FIXXFEST tomorrow.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ran the airline to my gauges, and hopefully wired them up properly. Worse comes to worse, they won't illuminate. Also ran the Switchspeed controller up front, and ran my exhaust line from the VU4 manifold. All that's left are the bags themselves :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

empivw said:


> Lowered the front some more. 24.75 front 25 rear. *Oh I got a ticket for no front license plate too *


Booooooo:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

empivw said:


> Lowered the front some more. 24.75 front 25 rear. Oh I got a ticket for no front license plate too


that looks great! love the headlights


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

empivw said:


> Lowered the front some more. 24.75 front 25 rear. Oh I got a ticket for no front license plate too


I can't see the center caps but they appear gray as do the lug nut covers. just my 0.02 but your car has some great accents one being black. Audi sells gloss black center caps with silver audi rings and silver surround and black lug nut covers. I think that combo would make those sexy wheels pop.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tcardio said:


> I can't see the center caps but they appear gray as do the lug nut covers. just my 0.02 but your car has some great accents one being black. Audi sells gloss black center caps with silver audi rings and silver surround and black lug nut covers. I think that combo would make those sexy wheels pop.


Thanks for the tip. Yes I have grey caps and lug caps. I may not have these wheels any longer I'm going to something different. Anyone need some custom powder 19" Vmr 708's?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> Nothing like spending $5 on a can of spray paint and using it on your $3k wheels. :facepalm:


Don't be hatin' cause I spent a $5 can on my "3k" wheels. :3


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Put my winter setup on the car.
Did foglights retrofit. :laugh:
Check why one of my headlights is off only to find that body shop that did paint job last month cracked the housing.  Now the xennon ballast is busted. Just ordered new one. Sealed the crack.
Ordered S3 mirror covers.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

washed mine and cleaned the MAF just for the heck of it


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

I like pixie dust effect on the front bumper.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Removed these things:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Removed these things:


:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

xnox202 said:


>


Fresh chrome bolts would be cha-ching! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sent an email for 2nd installment of air suspension purchase :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> sent an email for 2nd installment of air suspension purchase :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:

Ordered a new set of wheels :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You can let me store your MB wheels until you find a new home for them.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Ordered a new set of wheels :laugh:


What did you get? or are you keeping it tight lipped till you get them?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> What did you get? or are you keeping it tight lipped till you get them?


Probably this since he doesn't need you stealing his style!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Probably this since he doesn't need you stealing his style!



 :beer::laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> You can let me store your MB wheels until you find a new home for them.


Sure man you can store them for $1100 :laugh:



neu318 said:


> What did you get? or are you keeping it tight lipped till you get them?


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Removed these things:


But but...why would you debadge the almighty 3.2?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> But but...why would you debadge the almighty 3.2?


Why not? Debadged mine looks a lot better.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Why not? Debadged mine looks a lot better.


It was a joke...


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

So I bought my A3 last September, in Houston, TX. I finally got around to getting a smog test, (passed with a CAI, non CARB) and spent a good hour and a half at the DMV to get it California titled/registered. Glad to finally have CA plates.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> So I bought my A3 last September, in Houston, TX. I finally got around to getting a smog test, (passed with a CAI, non CARB) and spent a good hour and a half at the DMV to get it California titled/registered. Glad to finally have CA plates.


California DMV, the best of what the government has to offer.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Fresh chrome bolts would be cha-ching! :thumbup:


Yup! But I'm going to change the Lips if I'm going to do that.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> But but...why would you debadge the almighty 3.2?


must be european, where they debadge high end models to not show off their wealth, while they debadge here to hide their low end models.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> But but...why would you debadge the almighty 3.2?


SLEEPER DUH. BECAUSE RACECAR. 



LWNY said:


> must be european, where they debadge high end models to not show off their wealth, while they debadge here to hide their low end models.



Wait so I drive a high end Model, or a low end model?


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I de-badged mine for overspray reasons. I'm debating whether or not to re-badge it with 1.6 emblem so I look more innocent. Might be that the color gives it up tho and people will see that it's "not completely standard 1.6." :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> California DMV, the best of what the government has to offer.


There may or may not be, but definitely is **** you can get in Cali that's better than the DMV 



xnox202 said:


> Yup! But I'm going to change the Lips if I'm going to do that.


Good! That's gonna look cherry!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Who's gonna be the first?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I really wanted iLevel. I even applied when they opened to doors for testing. At a few hundred dollars, though, it's just not worth it to me. My price point is like $150, max.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just want to be on Air by summer, not sure if I can swing it. Referral bonus in February might help


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I just got the regular e-level remote... no iphone, no care :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I just got the regular e-level remote... no iphone, no care :thumbup:


But bro, you could call up some fly ladies to come up to the ride, and when you're walking away just click that button and watch those panties drop in synchro with your whip. Fresh to death. 

Think: BIG PICTURE.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I just got the regular e-level remote.


Sweet bro. Maybe gimme a call on that thing sometime. :laugh:



NBPT_A3 said:


> But bro, you could call up some fly ladies to come up to the ride, and when you're walking away just click that button and watch those panties drop in synchro with your whip. Fresh to death.
> 
> Think: BIG PICTURE.


You need to be moved to sales. And given a large raise. :thumbup:


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Man that custom Avant is the freakin sex.

The more i think about it, the more i want air!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

LWNY said:


> must be european, where they debadge high end models to not show off their wealth, while they debadge here to hide their low end models.


ding ding ding. I debadged my S3 too! But for some retarded reason, my dad thought that it fell off and he replaced it while I was here in LA. :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I just want to be on Air by summer, not sure if I can swing it. Referral bonus in February might help


i'll help u by buying ur 328 brakes


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Gave it a sex change










Notice how there are no convertibles on this forum?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> Gave it a sex change. Notice how there are no convertibles on this forum?


Yeah. That car went from manly to tranny in under 6 seconds.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

today my car got new drivers side inner and outer axle boots, both of them were ripped, and got the DSG serviced.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You need to be moved to sales. And given a large raise. :thumbup:


Already in sales, but I'll take that raise. Give me a call Accuair :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

$$Rich$$ said:


> today my car got new drivers side inner and outer axle boots, both of them were ripped, and got the DSG serviced.


after my dsg fluid change shifts feel so much better now!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Finished bagging my A3. I think I'm the first A3 EVARRR to run Airlift's new double-bellow rear kit


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Finished bagging my A3. I think I'm the first A3 EVARRR to run Airlift's new double-bellow rear kit


Raise the roof! :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Ordered a new set of wheels :laugh:


I pick up mine this weekend 

....need something to do over the winter I suppose.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> I pick up mine this weekend
> 
> ....need something to do over the winter I suppose.


For the mk2?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> For the mk2?


....nope :banghead: :laugh:

I hope you are stepping your game up this time though! :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> ....nope :banghead: :laugh:
> 
> I hope you are stepping your game up this time though! :laugh:


haha mildy. Nothing too baller, but not OEM either.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Changed battery after 6 years of great service, and I didn't electrocute myself!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> haha mildy. Nothing too baller, but not OEM either.


...Technically mine are still OEM, staggard 18", 2 piece and semi-baller-ish. They won't disappoint though, and I honestly have never been a fan of them before. 

Would you like a free pRon pic of my car?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Changed battery after 6 years of great service, and I didn't electrocute myself!


Good going!

Is 6 years typical?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> Changed battery after 6 years of great service, and I didn't electrocute myself!


clean those post connections and a little dielectric grease would help :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> ...Technically mine are still OEM, staggard 18", 2 piece and semi-baller-ish. They won't disappoint though, and I honestly have never been a fan of them before.
> 
> Would you like a free pRon pic of my car?


Hmmmm technically OEM. The only 2-piece "OEM" wheel I can think of is a Bentley Mulliner, or the AMG Aero II's


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> ...Technically mine are still OEM, staggard 18", 2 piece and semi-baller-ish. They won't disappoint though, and I honestly have never been a fan of them before.
> 
> Would you like a free pRon pic of my car?


I approve of the free pron! :beer:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Hmmmm technically OEM. The only 2-piece "OEM" wheel I can think of is a Bentley Mulliner, or the AMG Aero II's


Naw, you are thinking too oem. They are also 5x114.3 which should give you a better direction.

I will send you a pic in a bit :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Naw, you are thinking too oem. They are also 5x114.3 which should give you a netters direction.
> 
> I will send you a pic in a bit :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

S3 mirrors
S3 grille


And this last weekend:










Next:



RSN-E retrofit
ECU upgrade
S3 pedals


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Good going!
> 
> Is 6 years typical?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Not typical in my experience. About 3 years tops for me


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


You're required to post it per forum rules. I'll report you. :laugh:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Not typical in my experience. About 3 years tops for me


Yea, I was surprised myself, but wasn't going to chance it this time around.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Thankful for finding 2008 full manual (my car only has manual seats) Audi R8 seats for only $200 for the pair. Deals deals deals...









Gonna need some work...but 200 bucks hell yeah

Happy Turkeyday Broz


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Thankful for finding 2008 full manual (my car only has manual seats) Audi R8 seats for only $200 for the pair. Deals deals deals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a steal... you could redo both seats for under $1k most likely. Do want!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

t_white said:


> Thats a steal... you could redo both seats for under $1k most likely. Do want!!


Yeah i'm gonna take em to a buddy and see what he thinks, but I couldn't get better seats for less, even with a refinish


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics when installed!

Should look awesome.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> You're required to post it per forum rules. I'll report you. :laugh:


He showed me his, and I showed him mine


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> He showed me his, and I showed him mine


hahaha :heart:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Washed, clay barred, and waxed. Wrapped B-pillar, door blades, and rear valance in gloss black vinyl. Suppose tomorrow I'll actually go drive it!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> Thankful for finding 2008 full manual (my car only has manual seats) Audi R8 seats for only $200 for the pair. Deals deals deals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do those have the massagers in them?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Do those have the massagers in them?


I thought those only came in the A8?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

ceese said:


> Do those have the massagers in them?


not to my knowledge...in other news been working the leather with a heat gun and i may not have to get them recovered after all. Maybe just the one head rest


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Blizzaks are on the 17s with a fresh alignment, 18s go to the basement (boo!).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a saga for the audience:

Thanksgiving morning my old man and I removed the glove box (5 bolts...and discovered I have the harness for the in-dash changer!), pulled out the blower motor and tested the connector...no power going to the connector. 

Replaced all related fuses...power started flowing to the blower motor connector, but the motor wouldn't spin. 

Removed motor from the car totally, spliced an extension cord and connected one end to vehicle battery, and the other end to the blower motor connector, and gave her some juice...thing came back to life in my hands! 

Put the piece of crap back in the car, and now I have a fully functioning HVAC system again...but at what cost?

Drove 30 minutes down the road to my ladies house and the airbag light on the dash comes on and stays on after several minutes of frustrated yelling on the highway....no idea why it came on as I never removed any plugs for the passenger bag and didn't touch any of the fuses. 

I'm trying to bring it to my indi shop for a diag scan tomorrow, or will consult Rob for some help this coming weekend (and do the brakes at the same time?). Will update as to what the scans come back with for faults.

In the mean time, has anyone had their airbag light come and stay on on when doing some DIY work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Here's a saga for the audience:
> 
> Thanksgiving morning my old man and I removed the glove box (5 bolts...and discovered I have the harness for the in-dash changer!), pulled out the blower motor and tested the connector...no power going to the connector.
> 
> ...


Do you or Rob have VAG-COM?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Do you or Rob have VAG-COM?


I do.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

winter ride height + detail

wash









decontamination 









shine


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Come to VT and do mine....


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i did suspension but not detail

there wasnt a "what did someone else do to your A3 thread" for that


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i did suspension but not detail
> 
> there wasnt a "what did someone else do to your A3 thread" for that


Ohhh well if you had done the detail I would have met you somewhere to do mine...I'm far too lazy.

Also, technically, your money did it for you. So you can still post that here.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I still need to detail mine before it starts to get really cold


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I still need to detail mine before it starts to get really cold


That's what I said. Now it's too late up here.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gloss black wrapped my B pillars:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> winter ride height + detail
> 
> wash
> 
> ...


Foam gun and iron X...I am so proud!!!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> That's what I said. Now it's too late up here.


woosy


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> Foam gun and iron X...I am so proud!!!


I need to get some IronX


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

_"Iron X should not be used on chrome, bare metal parts, brake calipers, wheel balancing weights, or SMART paint repairs. Mask off these areas."_

Seriously? Mask off your calipers and wheel weights? Someone with first-hand experience please speak up.

Brian


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

What is IronX? Sounss like snakeoil?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> What is IronX? Sounss like snakeoil?


It removes Iron and other contaminants post-wash/pre-clay to ensure a cleaner finish. Also helps get all the grime off of your wheels that your average brush can't.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

from the warnings, sounds a bit caustic?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bull_D said:


> from the warnings, sounds a bit caustic?


http://cquartz.com/pages.php?page_id=83

Looks just fine to me


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i used ironx on my car. works good but black car cant see the red. they need to make it turn white haha.

ironx then clay bar works pretty well.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Finally got my stage 2 Revo flash: 3" DP + stage 2 =


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

nice bike i wonder how it rides. prolly gona be stiff as hell


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of the stuff they are going to be able to design/render with their aquisition of Duccati not too long ago will be fun to see.

On another note, picked up these bad boys tonight from a 2012 STaSIS S4 owner










Gonna be tearing up it proper this winter.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Gonna be tearing up it proper this winter.


:thumbup:

Having real snow treads in a blizzard is a solid feeling. Like when you've had a few too many and you realize that bird next to you is the bouncer's girlfriend. To your wingman: "It's cool man, I got this." Only you don't got it.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Ironx works well, but I don't get why it says "cherry smell". All I smell is Sonax


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jordnalos said:


> Ironx works well, but I don't get why it says "cherry smell". All I smell is Sonax


hahah I'm glad someone posted how it smells. Sonax smells like straight ass


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Having real snow treads in a blizzard is a solid feeling. Like when you've had a few too many and you realize that bird next to you is the bouncer's girlfriend. To your wingman: "It's cool man, I got this." Only you don't got it.


No you've got it. You've got a swift kick in the ass and a mouth full of pavement headed your way.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I just hope you have strong teeth when you bite the curb.





Yeah, that's what I did to my A3 today. Curb-stomped the bitch. umpkin:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Not really something I did, but what my car did to itself:

Just recently, my car decided to change the temperature display from Fahrenheit to Celsius.  I didn't touch anything but one day I started my car and the air con display along with the MFD had changed to Celsius. My car must think it lives in Europe or something and I don't know how to change it back. :screwy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JDBVR6 said:


> air con
> 
> My car must think it lives in Europe or something and I don't know how to change it back. :screwy:


Well...if you keep calling it air con, it's going to think you're in/from England. :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> Not really something I did, but what my car did to itself:
> 
> Just recently, my car decided to change the temperature display from Fahrenheit to Celsius.  I didn't touch anything but one day I started my car and the air con display along with the MFD had changed to Celsius. My car must think it lives in Europe or something and I don't know how to change it back. :screwy:


wiper stalk go to the menu and its in the settings.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> Not really something I did, but what my car did to itself:
> 
> Just recently, my car decided to change the temperature display from Fahrenheit to Celsius.  I didn't touch anything but one day I started my car and the air con display along with the MFD had changed to Celsius. My car must think it lives in Europe or something and I don't know how to change it back. :screwy:


I prefer it in Celsius. My coleague the other day got in the car , reach for the temp controls, glanced at the display and: "Oh sh$$, nevermind"


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Evo V said:


> I prefer it in Celsius. My coleague the other day got in the car , reach for the temp controls, glanced at the display and: "Oh sh$$, nevermind"


I need to do this then. My car pool buddies change their side all the effing time when i have them set the same!

I even told him jsut to let me know if he is hot or cold and ill change it for him:banghead:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BritBulldog said:


> I even told him just to let me know if he is hot or cold and I'll change it for him.


We were separated a birth.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^why you guys go nuts?? 

isnt 2 different temperatures the whole point of DUAL CLIMATE CONTROL 

be cool with your passemgers


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> ^^^why you guys go nuts??
> 
> isnt 2 different temperatures the whole point of DUAL CLIMATE CONTROL
> 
> be cool with your passemgers


Yeah...wut? I wish my passengers would feel more free to make adjustments as they require.


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

The A3 was my first choice in late 2011 when I was looking for a new car, but then I came across 
the Golf R soon to be offered in the USA , so I went for the R. If the R did not come to the USA I would be proud owner of A3 and looking at this tread would have been a good choice.
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb296/davesco/IMG_2288.jpg


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Installed Autotech HPFP and Revo Stage 2+ into my S3 Sportback :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> I need to do this then. My car pool buddies change their side all the effing time when i have them set the same!
> 
> I even told him jsut to let me know if he is hot or cold and ill change it for him:banghead:


Yeah I'm the same way. My gf changes hers quite often and for some reason it annoys the **** out of me. I guess I'm a touch OCD with symmetrical numbers

Just like I always have the temp set to 2 degree intervals (for instance heat is always on 78, 80, or 82), volume is always an even number as well.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Just like I always have the temp set to 2 degree intervals (for instance heat is always on 78, 80, or 82), volume is always an even number as well.


I'm the same way, evens or 5's...yeah, I'm weird.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

cldub said:


> Just like I always have the temp set to 2 degree intervals (for instance heat is always on 78, 80, or 82).


THIS!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm the same way, evens or 5's...yeah, I'm weird.


69 is just perfect for me.:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> 69 is just perfect for me.:laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm the same way, evens or 5's...yeah, I'm weird.


 Yeah volume is evens or 5's, temp is always evens.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

cldub said:


> Yeah I'm the same way. My gf changes hers quite often and for some reason it annoys the **** out of me. I guess I'm a touch OCD with symmetrical numbers
> 
> Just like I always have the temp set to 2 degree intervals (for instance heat is always on 78, 80, or 82), volume is always an even number as well.


 Yup. My GF learned. my coworker won't... 

Plus i ride in my car by myself for the most part, he only rides in it once a week. 

I too also have to have it set on even numbers...im just :screwy: that way


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yeah volume is evens or 5's, temp is always evens.


 Same but for passenger heat I just let it go. Seat heater is always on 4 when in use. Less is too little heat, 5 and 6 are too hot.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Same but for passenger heat I just let it go. Seat heater is always on 4 when in use. Less is too little heat, 5 and 6 are too hot.


 Seat heaters? What are those... 

I pour water into my seat the night before a good freeze so I can ride to work on ice-blocks. It's the new trend in Europe, but you guys wouldn't know anything about it. Wait, is this not the bump thread? :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> but you guys wouldn't know anything about it.


 Okay, hipster.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Same but for passenger heat I just let it go. Seat heater is always on 4 when in use. Less is too little heat, 5 and 6 are too hot.


 you clearly must have a pre-09 car. my seat heaters are a JOKE! at 6 you could drive around for 2 hours and have no idea they are on. i talked with audi customer service and they expressed great concern i wasn't happy, but "nothing we can do". they made a change to the system due to liability and now it is VERY low heat. i have tried to find out that they changed, so i could change it back :banghead: 
i love the ones in my GMC sierra....3 setting levels, also can choose whole seat or just back. top level heats quick, but after a few minutes you have to turn down....sizzle, sizzle. just like it should be. i would GLADLY pay $$$$ to get the seats in the A3 warming properly. 

regardless if they are set on odd's or even's......:screwy: :wave: :laugh:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Bull_D said:


> you clearly must have a pre-09 car. my seat heaters are a JOKE! at 6 you could drive around for 2 hours and have no idea they are on. i talked with audi customer service and they expressed great concern i wasn't happy, but "nothing we can do". they made a change to the system due to liability and now it is VERY low heat. i have tried to find out that they changed, so i could change it back :banghead:
> i love the ones in my GMC sierra....3 setting levels, also can choose whole seat or just back. top level heats quick, but after a few minutes you have to turn down....sizzle, sizzle. just like it should be. i would GLADLY pay $$$$ to get the seats in the A3 warming properly.
> 
> regardless if they are set on odd's or even's......:screwy: :wave: :laugh:


 Mine is 09 facelift and I do exactly the same as Rob. You might have problem with you heaters.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

My 06 set my ass on fire... the 09 definitely seems less effective.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

My car was originally bought in California, so no cold weather package for me :laugh:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

kharma said:


> My 06 sets my ass on fire...


 Same here with my 07.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Same here with my 07.


 I need to get mine working... The Passenger side works, just not mine


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Evo V said:


> Mine is 09 facelift and I do exactly the same as Rob. You might have problem with you heaters.


 2 dealers...."all in perfect working order"....north american customer service was WELL aware of the complaint. as i said, they directly admitted they have "toned it down" due to some dumbass suing instead of just reducing from 6 to 4.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Had the cam follower replace- it had 35,000 miles on it, and I could probably gone 50,000 miles. Black film was mostly gone, but metal was smooth, hardly a scratch. 
I'll try and wait another 50,000 miles for the next one...


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

took a crappy pic of my newly installed tails


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Ratfester (Jul 10, 2008)

Love those lights. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

$$Rich$$ said:


> took a crappy pic of my newly installed tails


 Welcome to the club. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Hands down the best cosmetic pre-facelift mod :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> My car was originally bought in California, so no cold weather package for me :laugh:


 mine was originally from the south...so no cold weather for me either =( 

I never got to test drive the car before my dad bought it...and the first time I sat in it I asked "does this not have seat heaters?" and he kind of facepalmed himself 

leather, heated seats, AND sunroof (opensky) were all requirements...which is why we leaned towards an a3 over a gti :facepalm: 

oh well...not upset at the purchase...just wish my ass wasn't an iceblock in the winter =/


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

cldub said:


> Hands down the best cosmetic pre-facelift mod :thumbup:


 Thanks, i also made the rear fogs as brake lights. 

now i just need a good price on a set of LED plate lights


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> mine was originally from the south...so no cold weather for me either =(
> 
> I never got to test drive the car before my dad bought it...and the first time I sat in it I asked "does this not have seat heaters?" and he kind of facepalmed himself
> 
> ...


 I bought mine sight unseen  I honestly wasn't even thinking about heated seats when I was looking at it


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

slapped on lamin-x on my headlights. went with "tint". I'll throw some pics up hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

eddiefury said:


> slapped on lamin-x on my headlights. went with "tint". I'll throw some pics up hopefully tomorrow.


 where did you get it? im thinking about some for my tails


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

When I bought my 06 the dealer said it had heated seats, but it turned out that it didn't. My ass doesn't seem to get cold in the seat though, even when getting into the car when it's -30 outside.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

$$Rich$$ said:


> where did you get it? im thinking about some for my tails


 direct from them: 

love the look, even though it's subtle. just didn't want to go too dark. 
it's too cloudy today..will post pix tmrw hopefully.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Winters on, rack on, ski attachment ordered, brakes being ordered tonight...fresh oil change and sparks Wednesday. Baby is winterized.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Those wheels look beat. :laugh: 

Can you fit two decks on your rack?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Those wheels look beat. :laugh:
> 
> Can you fit two decks on your rack?


 
2 Boards and a set of skis I think.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 2 Boards and a set of skis I think.


 Doubling up? Should be able to get 2 boards and 2 sets of skis If its the Oem clamp style... unless these racks sit to low and the bindings will hit the roof?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Doubling up? Should be able to get 2 boards and 2 sets of skis If its the Oem clamp style... unless these racks sit to low and the bindings will hit the roof?


 I think I'll have to do a little experimenting.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Doubling up?


 Ohhh yeah I didn't even think of that :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

4 Boards loaded on the Gti. The bindings touched the roof a bit which I wasn't to fond of.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

eddiefury said:


> slapped on lamin-x on my headlights. went with "tint". I'll throw some pics up hopefully tomorrow.


  

subtle. but there. kept my fogs yellow, but the kit came with "tint" fogs as well.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

also ordered an Oettinger Rear Valance. be here in about a week. looking forward to getting that bad boy on!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Left it at the dealer for the last month.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

used stock wheels to prop up basement tv stand temporarily until I find a wall mount


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Set my RSB to softer setting for winter mode. (still stiffer than stock) 

but im waiting for the first big storm accumulation forecast to go blizzak


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

jordnalos said:


> used stock wheels to prop up basement tv stand temporarily until I find a wall mount


 http://www.monoprice.com/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

eddiefury said:


> subtle. but there. kept my fogs yellow, but the kit came with "tint" fogs as well.


 I think it looks pretty darn good, ties in the grille!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Picked my car up from the body shop (dealership) after dark tonight so I didn't get a good look at it until I got it in a parking garage after dinner. 

The top pictures are the left and right sides of the rear window glass in the hatch and the lower picture is where my rear spoiler meets the roof.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I haven't the slightest idea what I'm supposed to see ^^^^ up there


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> used stock wheels to prop up basement tv stand temporarily until I find a wall mount





$$Rich$$ said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/


 Jordan, I have one from monoprice if not being used if you want for cheap. I can get you exact model if interested.



ceese said:


> Picked my car up from the body shop (dealership) after dark tonight so I didn't get a good look at it until I got it in a parking garage after dinner.
> 
> The top pictures are the left and right sides of the rear window glass in the hatch and the lower picture is where my rear spoiler meets the roof.


 Time to take her back in. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I picked up a ski/board attachment for 40% off. :thumbup: 

PM me if you want coupon code for 40% from Yakima.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

1) had shop install upgraded diverter valve and reinforced transmission mount 
2) I replaced spark plugs and coil packs 

Um yeah, the car is an entirely different beast with these things replaced and the APR tune


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

greggmischenko said:


> 1) had shop install upgraded diverter valve and reinforced transmission mount
> 2) I replaced spark plugs and coil packs
> 
> Um yeah, the car is an entirely different beast with these things replaced and the APR tune


 Need to do my plugs and packs this weekend...did you buy them local or order them online somewhere?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Need to do my plugs and packs this weekend...did you buy them local or order them online somewhere?


 I bought the coil pack & plug kit from ECS. I wasn't throwing any misfire codes or anything, but I'm at 129k and the last time they were changed was 55k (well before I bought the car)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

greggmischenko said:


> I bought the coil pack & plug kit from ECS. I wasn't throwing any misfire codes or anything, but I'm at 129k and the last time they were changed was 55k (well before I bought the car)


 Shizzzz....maybe I should consider this because 125k and 60k.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I haven't the slightest idea what I'm supposed to see ^^^^ up there


 Almost a half inch gap between my roof and rear spoiler and sits at an angle - it starts wide on the driver sideand gets flush on the passenger side. There's also a quarter inch difference between the flushness of the rear glass on the two sides. The entire repair is like that - not an even seem on the back of my car. Rear tail lights overhang the rear bumper by 1/8th of an inch. 

Should I be livid or am I over reacting?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Should I be livid or am I over reacting?


 I'd get it fixed. I wouldn't want a shoddy job on my car.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

ceese said:


> Should I be livid or am I over reacting?


 Umm, the first one.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> Should I be livid


 yes. no question.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> yes. no question.


 What he said.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Took it in for them to look at it and am dropping it off on Friday for them to take it apart and fix everything. Hopefully we'll have a day of decent weather this week where I can go over it and make a list of everything that needs to be adjusted. 

He brought the guy out who worked on it to show him everthing. Great, this guy did a bang up job the first time and now he's going to be pissed at me because I called him out on shoddy work. Yeah, I want him working on my car again. Think I'll ask that they have someone else do it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> He brought the guy out who worked on it to show him everthing. Great, this guy did a bang up job the first time and now he's going to be pissed at me because I called him out on shoddy work. Yeah, I want him working on my car again. Think I'll ask that they have someone else do it.


 Check for stains afterwards?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Took it in for them to look at it and am dropping it off on Friday for them to take it apart and fix everything. Hopefully we'll have a day of decent weather this week where I can go over it and make a list of everything that needs to be adjusted.
> 
> He brought the guy out who worked on it to show him everthing. Great, this guy did a bang up job the first time and now he's going to be pissed at me because I called him out on shoddy work. Yeah, I want him working on my car again. Think I'll ask that they have someone else do it.


 I'd have a real hard time taking it to the same place to get it fixed


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I'd have a real hard time taking it to the same place to get it fixed


 I know and it hurts, but what am I going to do pay another shop to fix what was fixed. It seems more and more that this is the case with car repairs these days regardless of whether they are mechanical or body related.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

ceese said:


> Took it in for them to look at it and am dropping it off on Friday for them to take it apart and fix everything. Hopefully we'll have a day of decent weather this week where I can go over it and make a list of everything that needs to be adjusted.
> 
> He brought the guy out who worked on it to show him everthing. Great, this guy did a bang up job the first time and now he's going to be pissed at me because I called him out on shoddy work. Yeah, I want him working on my car again. Think I'll ask that they have someone else do it.


 I ran into the same issue when picked up my car last month after repair. I brought it back to show them 5-6 things that were wrong. The guy that handled my case just scratched his head. He scolded the guys in the shop for the lousy job they had done. At the end everything worked out fine - it was just the aggrivation of going there several times.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Evo V said:


> I ran into the same issue when picked up my car last month after repair. I brought it back to show them 5-6 things that were wrong. The guy that handled my case just scratched his head. He scolded the guys in the shop for the lousy job they had done. At the end everything worked out fine - it was just the aggrivation of going there several times.


 What ever happened to quality service the first time? Don't these guys know that if it's not done properly, they have to fix it and deal with it again? Or perhaps they're just rushing and hope that the owner doesn't notice the problem?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Just finished clay bar'ing my whole car in preparation for a hefty coat of wax for winter time


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ordered a new one today.-). Monaza silver with Ti package and Quatrro. I am excited already.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

wishntoboutside said:


> Ordered a new one today.-). Monaza silver with Ti package and Quatrro. I am excited already.


 ?? are you still going to be on this forum? or the MQB one? didn't know you could order any more of our bodystyle


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> Ordered a new one today.-). Monaza silver with Ti package and Quatrro. I am excited already.


 Congrats! :beer:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> ?? are you still going to be on this forum? or the MQB one? didn't know you could order any more of our bodystyle


 It's a 2013 but same body style. I assuming the last production run. 



DG7Projects said:


> Congrats! :beer:


 Thank you


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Found out some pretty awful news about my car Tuesday night: transmission needs to be replaced. 129k, shudder in 2nd gear that is all of a sudden getting worse as is the metal "rattle" sound, and metal shavings in fluid  

This was the reason for me taking down my for sale thread. 

Now I'm faced with 4 options: 

1) trade car in at dealership for a Tiguan (that's what I want for my next car). Offers so far around $6k :banghead: 
2) have transmission replaced by independent mechanic; from donor car with 60k miles, new mechatronics not included, 90 day warranty = $2,450 (can add 1 year warranty for parts only for $200) 
3) remanufactured transmission from Audi, installed at Audi of Nashua, with new mechatronics unit, 12 month/12,000 mile warranty parts & labor = $3,200 
4) try and find buyer for car as-is...but no idea what to ask 

Ughhh, I am so sad/mad right now


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

greggmischenko said:


> Found out some pretty awful news about my car Tuesday night: transmission needs to be replaced. 129k, shudder in 2nd gear that is all of a sudden getting worse as is the metal "rattle" sound, and metal shavings in fluid
> 
> This was the reason for me taking down my for sale thread.
> 
> ...


 Option 3 sounds best to me...don't banish the baby because she's sh!ting all over you right now.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Every time I see posts like that I'm just:  

I'm in the wrong ****in' business if I could make $2500 for a trans swap. ****'s not even hard. Okay, it's slightly tricky. Still.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd go with tax-free #3  

I dropped over $3k to have the transmission in my V70R rebuilt. That was the last straw.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

greggmischenko said:


> Found out some pretty awful news about my car Tuesday night: transmission needs to be replaced. 129k, shudder in 2nd gear that is all of a sudden getting worse as is the metal "rattle" sound, and metal shavings in fluid
> 
> This was the reason for me taking down my for sale thread.
> 
> ...


 on #3: the original quote from Audi was $7,700, knocked down to $6400. I balked at that number, called the service manager, and asked if anything could be done on Audi's behalf to assist. Since there was a recall on other cars for same issue and it seems odd that mine would be outside of the included VINs but have the same issue. He spoke to a a Rep from Audi of America (who happened to be on a surprise visit performing a walkthrough) and called me back a short while later with the offer of Audi covering 50% of the $6,400 charge. 

I'm leaning toward #3, but am wondering if I want to spend $4k (still on original suspension, so that will need to be done some point in near future) to have a 5 year old car with 130k+ miles that I am still making payments on (I owe just < $8k with just over 2 years of payments left). I could take the $6k trade-in and roll the -$2k into the cost of the new car and just be done with the headache. 

Decisions, decisions...I have a week to act on the offer from Audi


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

easy: 

Are you still in love with your car enough so to change the transmission? Or have you gotten to the stage where you don't care if you have it or not?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> easy:
> 
> Are you still in love with your car enough so to change the transmission? Or have you gotten to the stage where you don't care if you have it or not?


 This is the exact battle I go through with every f-up I come across with mine. I love the car, I have plans for our future and damnit I'll keep her around as long as I can.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

greggmischenko said:


> on #3: the original quote from Audi was $7,700, knocked down to $6400. I balked at that number, called the service manager, and asked if anything could be done on Audi's behalf to assist. Since there was a recall on other cars for same issue and it seems odd that mine would be outside of the included VINs but have the same issue. He spoke to a a Rep from Audi of America (who happened to be on a surprise visit performing a walkthrough) and called me back a short while later with the offer of Audi covering 50% of the $6,400 charge.
> 
> I'm leaning toward #3, but am wondering if I want to spend $4k (still on original suspension, so that will need to be done some point in near future) to have a 5 year old car with 130k+ miles that I am still making payments on (I owe just < $8k with just over 2 years of payments left). I could take the $6k trade-in and roll the -$2k into the cost of the new car and just be done with the headache.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...I have a week to act on the offer from Audi


 So you are looking at $12k to keep a car with 130k miles or $2k and the price of a new car to get out of it. Seeing as how you've already decided on your next car I think you've already made up your mind. Also, if you already have an offer for a trade on a car with a bad transmission I'd seriously consider it to be rid of the headache. Selling a car with a bad tranny is a real hassel - I went through it with my last car.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

ceese said:


> So you are looking at $12k to keep a car with 130k miles or $2k and the price of a new car to get out of it. Seeing as how you've already decided on your next car I think you've already made up your mind. Also, if you already have an offer for a trade on a car with a bad transmission I'd seriously consider it to be rid of the headache. Selling a car with a bad tranny is a real hassel - I went through it with my last car.


 This is exactly my thought process I was going through on my way home from checking out a Tiguan this afternoon. My only counter-argument is that if I spend the $3k and get the transmission replaced, can I sell the car for $11k. That would ensure the car keeps going, no one is getting screwed by paying for a car with a bad transmission, and I would break even. Basically, is it worth my time and somewhat of a hassle to save the $2k. 

Or does anyone want an otherwise nice A3 that needs a new transmission for $8k?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

greggmischenko said:


> This is exactly my thought process I was going through on my way home from checking out a Tiguan this afternoon. My only counter-argument is that if I spend the $3k and get the transmission replaced, can I sell the car for $11k. That would ensure the car keeps going, no one is getting screwed by paying for a car with a bad transmission, and I would break even. Basically, is it worth my time and somewhat of a hassle to save the $2k.
> 
> Or does anyone want an otherwise nice A3 that needs a new transmission for $8k?


 It all comes down to how much you are in love with your A3...the Tiguan is great and all, but she doesn't give me the same boner that the flash of my A3 does. Just saying.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Installed APR intercooler 










I just purchased a Quaife DSG LSD going to be installed sometime soon:


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

installed a dogbone insert in my a3, got it from ECS, with the 3.2 i notice NO vibrations from it. just a tad more firm at take off, 

i have 65K and my mount factory mount looked good, but i could feel a little more movement than i chould 
it is a $40 part that makes the car feel like it should have from the factory 

it tok longer to remove the plastic shield from under the car than it did to install it. 

some silicone spray for lube and a rubber mallet to tap it in.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

$$Rich$$ said:


> installed a dogbone insert in my a3, got it from ECS, with the 3.2 i notice NO vibrations from it. just a tad more firm at take off,
> 
> i have 65K and my mount factory mount looked good, but i could feel a little more movement than i chould
> it is a $40 part that makes the car feel like it should have from the factory
> ...


 Should've saved up for the HPA hockey puck insert. I heard the ECS ones break. I've had the HPA one for about a month now. Hardly any vibration and its really solid.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Should've saved up for the HPA hockey puck insert. I heard the ECS ones break. I've had the HPA one for about a month now. Hardly any vibration and its really solid.


 Interesting. I've had my ECS insert for 2 or 3 years now. Still feels lovely. Plus, you can replace the ECS one 3 or 4 times before you've paid for one HPA mount.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Interesting. I've had my ECS insert for 2 or 3 years now. Still feels lovely. Plus, you can replace the ECS one 3 or 4 times before you've paid for one HPA mount.


 X2 on the ecs one beating it with a K04 no issues at all after 3 years.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Should've saved up for the HPA hockey puck insert. I heard the ECS ones break. I've had the HPA one for about a month now. Hardly any vibration and its really solid.


 Perhaps they'll have a Christmas promo?



Rob Cote said:


> Interesting. I've had my ECS insert for 2 or 3 years now. Still feels lovely. Plus, you can replace the ECS one 3 or 4 times before you've paid for one HPA mount.


 I went from the dogbone insert to HPA mount...just cuz :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I've had the HPA puck sitting in my trunk for like the past year...thinking about selling it...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> I've had the HPA puck sitting in my trunk for like the past year...thinking about selling it...


 I give you $20 and a variety pack of Magic Hat brews.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Picked up my new one last night monaza silver Quattro with titatium package. New car grin for sure. Now if I can only figure out that new mmi radio and such.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

wishntoboutside said:


> Picked up my new one last night monaza silver Quattro with titatium package. New car grin for sure. Now if I can only figure out that new mmi radio and such.


 PICS, fool! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rick89 said:


> I just purchased a Quaife DSG LSD going to be installed sometime soon:


 opcorn: 

I'll be really interested to see more details on the install/performance/cost of this mod. It's something I'd love to do at some point just not sure how much trouble it is on the DSG. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> Picked up my new one last night monaza silver Quattro with titatium package. New car grin for sure. Now if I can only figure out that new mmi radio and such.


 :heart::heart:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

TBomb said:


> PICS, fool! :beer::thumbup:


 Will promise to do tonight got home way late as I had to catch a ride back with a friend to get old car home. Happy camper to say the least.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I heard you need to crack open the transmission every now and then to service that LSD. Is that correct?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

new outer CV boot. best mod ever!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Chrome window buttons, RS6 aluminum door handles, VW windshield washers.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Chrome window buttons, RS6 aluminum door handles, VW windshield washers.


the 6 line door handles work on our car?


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

NYCameron said:


> the 6 line door handles work on our car?


They do, they are actually the very same as the RS3. (chrome or dull aluminum)


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

how do install them?
daniel wat year ur car?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

daniel.ramirez said:


> They do, they are actually the very same as the RS3. (chrome or dull aluminum)


Those are so fresh & drool worthy. Would you be kind enough to provide part numbers for all 4 handles with aluminum trim? I would be very appreciative. Thanks in advance. :beer:


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

I only needed a little screwdriver, moved the little tab and pull the covers to the left (the left ones) and to the right on the right side of the car if memory serves me right.










My car is an 09, 3 door.

Numbers with dulled aluminum for LHD:
4F1 837 239C GRU Driver
4F0 839 239C GRU Passenger


For those with a 5 door, I don't have the numbers for the rear doors, take out the you current door handle and check the number, and just add the C.

They were a little expensive, about $100 each with my local Audi dealer.

I believe the chromes ones are the same numbers but with the B suffix.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, Daniel. Now to call the stealership in Italy to see how much of a discount I can get for all 4, painted. :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

They sell these painted?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ran over a giant chunk of firewood or something that fell off of a trailer in front of me at about 45 mph  Took the blow right to the front subframe, thankfully, and not the oil pan or tranny. Made a horribly loud clunk and made the car jump...when I pulled off the road to assess the damage I thought certainly I would see oil or other fluids gushing from under the car...instead I just saw splinters on the subframe. So far all seems to be OK, but I'll be anxious to get the car up in the air and check everything out thoroughly


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Finally got around to installing my P3 vent gauge tonight... dunno why I waited so long. It took 15min tops, and that includes taking apart the vent and installing display. Hell, it took longer to do the LED license plate lights!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

neu318 said:


> They sell these painted?


Pretty sure they come painted. Probably in limited colors though. But since the parts manager is my friend, he'll run them literally across the street and get them painted for me any color I want.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Ran over a giant chunk of firewood or something that fell off of a trailer in front of me at about 45 mph  Took the blow right to the front subframe, thankfully, and not the oil pan or tranny. Made a horribly loud clunk and made the car jump...when I pulled off the road to assess the damage I thought certainly I would see oil or other fluids gushing from under the car...instead I just saw splinters on the subframe. So far all seems to be OK, but I'll be anxious to get the car up in the air and check everything out thoroughly


do you have a dash cam? if stuff is broken, it's always nicer to have someone else pay for it (especially if it is kind of their fault)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> do you have a dash cam? if stuff is broken, it's always nicer to have someone else pay for it (especially if it is kind of their fault)


Nope  Hopefully if something ends up busted my insurance will cover it. I have pretty low deductibles so it shouldn't hurt me too bad. I still need to install my FSB and Tyrolsport bushings sometime soon so I'll take a good look at everything when I do that. :thumbup:


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Install Carbon Fiber B-Pillars


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Shizuka said:


> Install Carbon Fiber B-Pillars


those legit?

and I'm more interested in that black and red interior! pics!!!!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Santa showed up early.. Freshly Painted & Installed-Porsche 996 C4 4-Piston Brembo Calipers -- Needs Porsche Decals..


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> Santa showed up early.. Freshly Painted & Installed-Porsche 996 C4 4-Piston Brembo Calipers -- Needs Porsche Decals..


Needs NO decals.


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Working on Carbon Wrap interior


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ your seats look awesome!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Shizuka said:


> Install Carbon Fiber B-Pillars


Your b-pillar looks low (see the gap?)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Greddy87 said:


> Santa showed up early.. Freshly Painted & Installed-Porsche 996 C4 4-Piston Brembo Calipers -- Needs Porsche Decals..


Nice, you should paint the outer edge of the hub. I plan on doing that on my rears :thumbup:


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Your b-pillar looks low (see the gap?)



Yea, I realized the gap. But oddly, my stock pillar has same amount of gap...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> Needs NO decals.


x2! No need to advertise for a company you didn't buy a car from. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> x2! No need to advertise for a company you didn't buy a car from. :thumbup:


I saw you put a pedo on there as if he's poking out from behind the spoke...sneaky sneaky


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> x2! No need to advertise for a company you didn't buy a car from. :thumbup:


And if anything it should be Brembo.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I saw you put a pedo on there as if he's poking out from behind the spoke...sneaky sneaky


:thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nice, you should paint the outer edge of the hub. I plan on doing that on my rears :thumbup:


Yea for sure, going to paint it black..


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Yea for sure, going to paint it black..


G2 brake caliper paint system. a few bucks more, but it has an epoxy type additive and is REAL durable so far. 6 months looks like new. .02


----------



## gixerson (Aug 8, 2012)

Engine, DSG and Haldex oil and filter change


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

gixerson said:


> Engine, DSG and Haldex oil and filter change


nice diy DSG fill rig! love the vent.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Chrome window buttons, RS6 aluminum door handles, VW windshield washers.


did you get them on yet??? pics!! please.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Chrome window buttons, RS6 aluminum door handles, VW windshield washers.


that looks to be a rear LED plate light?
what is it from? 
price?
part number?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

$$Rich$$ said:


> that looks to be a rear LED plate light?
> what is it from? *From an A7*
> price? *Under $40 each*
> part number?


Part numbers are:

4H0 943 021 left
4H0 943 022 right

Plug & play for MY 2005-2009.
Gives an error for cars 2010+


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Those window switches:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I just zip-tied my front plate to my car. And what?!?!

(got pulled over twice w/in 2 weeks b/c of my europlate  stupid commonwealth!)


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I just zip-tied my front plate to my car. And what?!?!
> 
> (got pulled over twice w/in 2 weeks b/c of my europlate  stupid commonwealth!)


mad jdm, bro :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Really??! Johnny is _clearly_ not Japanese. Post reported.




He's Chinese. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> (got pulled over twice w/in 2 weeks b/c of my europlate  stupid commonwealth!)


uhmm.....

because you live in America. 

Europe is a completely different country where people drive on the other side of the road, so the mounties, or whatever they have for cops in europe, cant see your plate.


:what:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> uhmm.....
> 
> because you live in America.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm just awaiting the new Podi Skid Plate to come out so I can mount it back on the tow hook.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Really??! Johnny is _clearly_ not Japanese. Post reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ponto said:


>


no it's not...this is:


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> uhmm.....
> 
> because you live in America.
> 
> ...



most of euroland drives on the same side as we do. primarily only UK and the emerald isle drive from the right (wrong) side. guarda, polezei, gendarme....

best way to go?.....search for the magnetic fix. i did it and it works slick. get some strong rare earth magnets, glue to inside of grille. do the same to back of license plate. i did mine in such a way that the inner ones work perfect for my legal state plate, then the outer + inner ones hold the euro set up. a one second swap. plan if i get pulled over...."ah **** sir, just left a show/photo shoot and forgot to swap. give me a second i have the plate right here." change it on the spot. bonus....no holes in front grille :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bull_D said:


> best way to go?.....search for the magnetic fix. i did it and it works slick. get some strong rare earth magnets, glue to inside of grille. do the same to back of license plate. i did mine in such a way that the inner ones work perfect for my legal state plate, then the outer + inner ones hold the euro set up. a one second swap. plan if i get pulled over...."ah **** sir, just left a show/photo shoot and forgot to swap. give me a second i have the plate right here." change it on the spot. bonus....no holes in front grille :thumbup:


actually, magnets are on the way  .


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> uhmm.....
> 
> because you live in America.
> 
> ...


Don't you be messin with our mounties.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> actually, magnets are on the way  .


PM me if you have any questions. i have some pics and some "learnt along the way" info. one thing i did with my euro, was mount it in a frame i got when i ordered the plate. dresses it up a bit and gave me a good place to glue the magnets. gives me the ability to swap the plate to anything i like without having to redo anything, just pop a new plate in the frame. getting them EXACTLY lined up with each other is critical to hold strength...as is polarity.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*Swift Motorsports' Hide Away Plate*



krazyboi said:


> Got pulled over twice w/in 2 weeks b/c of my europlate.


What about the Hide Away Plate? They have a motorized version too. Both are on sale this month. I think the euro plates draw more unwanted attention than no plate at all.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> I think the euro plates draw more unwanted attention than no plate at all.


I think you're onto something. I've been running no front plate...well, the car is away for now, but I DID run it for the better part of the summer and the fall with no front plate. No issues.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> I think the euro plates draw more unwanted attention than no plate at all.





Rob Cote said:


> I think you're onto something.


I hope so. But just in case, I've got the "It just arrived in the mail" front plate holder and license plate in my trunk.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> What about the Hide Away Plate? They have a motorized version too. Both are on sale this month. *I think the euro plates draw more unwanted attention than no plate at all.*


You may be correct on this...

Thought about the hide away plate but at the time, being static, didn't make sense that it would get destroyed. Being on air however is a different story. But that also means mounting it to my CF splitter.

I think I may just settle w/ the magnets and call it a day.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

On my second tank of gas I still have not taken pictures of new car which is now a week old, found first door ding already-(. Got to love it. Hopefully get pictures after storm to post new ride


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

lausch said:


> What about the Hide Away Plate? They have a motorized version too. Both are on sale this month. I think the euro plates draw more unwanted attention than no plate at all.


I have one of these in the garage, but haven't gotten any attention from the law since I got the car so I'm running without it. Last week I did have a bum in Allston emphatically inform me that I had no front plate though :laugh:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

I had it on but it got ripped off when I dropped my suspension. meh. now it shares space with my spare tire.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> I had it on but it got ripped off when I dropped my suspension. meh. now it shares space with my spare tire.


Hahaha likewise^^

It added about an inch and a half more of a drop in the front. Scrapped every where.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Wash her and install S3 mirror covers.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

eddiefury said:


> did you get them on yet??? pics!! please.


Just the door handles, no time yet for the rest of the stuff.

The LEDs were cheap, about $14 each at the local dealer.


















Black Grill installed a few months back:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Just the door handles, no time yet for the rest of the stuff.
> 
> The LEDs were cheap, about $14 each at the local dealer.
> 
> ...



How did you get the fourtitude sticker?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Got a frame notch


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Got a frame notch


Pictures or no care. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Evo V said:


> Wash her and install S3 mirror covers.


:thumbup: where did you source the mirror covers from?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

asal said:


> :thumbup: where did you source the mirror covers from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


ebay.de. I paid 129 euro + 16 shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271051659827


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Had a long day underneath my car today. After running over a big chunk of firewood this past week with a direct impact to my subframe, I was anxious to take a thorough look at everything. I also figured it would be a good time to finally install my Hotchkis front sway bar and Tyrolsport dead set subframe collars, adjust my coilovers, change the setting on my rear sway bar and grease it up.. Fortunately nothing was broken from the log, but there were lots of wood splinters everywhere  Got it all cleaned up then set to work on the FSB and collars.

The sway bar came out fairly easily and the new one got in without much trouble. The hard part came when I tried getting the subframe lined back up and getting the collars to seat properly. If I had bothered to read the Tyrolsport instructions I would have saved myself a few hours of frustration :facepalm: After realizing I needed to unbolt the lower control arm mount I got everything lined up and bolted back up, then greased and adjusted the rear bar and raised my coilovers up about a half inch.

So far, the ride is much better (and quieter) and the steering response is noticeably sharper. I guess it was worth all the swearing and soreness, but if I had to do it again I would either pay someone to do the front sway/collars or find a lift to use. Using a jack and jack stands sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> but if I had to do it again I would either pay someone to do the front sway/collars or find a lift to use. Using a jack and jack stands sucks :thumbdown:


Thanks for the suggestion  . Glad you got it all figured out though :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Got a frame notch


You get my buddy Apple to do it for you? Get some pictures up when you can.


..Oh and new wheels finally got put on for a bit.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> You get my buddy Apple to do it for you? Get some pictures up when you can.
> 
> 
> ..Oh and new wheels finally got put on for a bit.


I did indeed. He's a good dude, and I'm gonna have him roll my fenders in the future

Pictures will come when I feel like pulling it out of the garage to take some lol


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Decided I want/need coils or air in the spring. What shall I do.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Decided I want/need coils or air in the spring. What shall I do.


Air. Best decision I've made suspension wise


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Decided I want/need coils or air in the spring. What shall I do.


Go air if you can swing it. I wish I had saved the money I spent on springs/shocks, then coils, and just spent a little (or a lot) more to go air.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bagriders has a kit with elevel for $2700 right now....if I had cash in hand I'd pick it up from their store in Vermont this weekend.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bagriders has a kit with elevel for $2700 right now....if I had cash in hand I'd pick it up from their store in Vermont this weekend.


Check out ORT as well. Andrew usually has some pretty awesome monthly deals. Plus I know he's helped quite a few of us A3'ers along the way with our air ride purchases :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Check out ORT as well. Andrew usually has some pretty awesome monthly deals. *Plus I know he's helped quite a few of us A3'ers along the way with our air ride purchases* :thumbup:


Totally agree! Andrew is awesome when it comes to customer service.

As as stated, if you can swing it for air, do it. No point in putting on coils, then going air in the future (which I'm doing, but I don't know any better).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I'll keep my options open until I decide on something I like. I'm sure once I see Rob's ride in person and see what components he's rocking I'll get an ever deeper idea.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Fellas, really need your help.

I need everyone to band together so I can get a free matte wrap for my car. Go to the link and like my comment "Don't worry, it'll buff out!" so I can win this shiz. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3000193.-2207520000.1355777772&type=3&theater


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Thanks fellas, I'll keep my options open until I decide on something I like. I'm sure once I see Rob's ride in person and see what components he's rocking I'll get an ever deeper idea.


Honestly that's the best way to go. I got a lot of ideas and help from Rob and other friends around me that have air. IMO, e-level is the way to go for daily driving purposes. The only reason I don't have it (switchspeed instead) is because I didn't feel like forking over the extra cash. It's definitely on the agenda in the future


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

all these folks moving from coils to air! slightly jealous


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Fellas, really need your help.
> 
> I need everyone to band together so I can get a free matte wrap for my car. Go to the link and like my comment "Don't worry, it'll buff out!" so I can win this shiz.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3000193.-2207520000.1355777772&type=3&theater


Post it on the FB page :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Fellas, really need your help.
> 
> I need everyone to band together so I can get a free matte wrap for my car. Go to the link and like my comment "Don't worry, it'll buff out!" so I can win this shiz.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3000193.-2207520000.1355777772&type=3&theater


If you, your friends or your parents haven't liked this yet, do it. I'm pulling ahead and fast.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> If you, your friends or your parents haven't liked this yet, do it. I'm pulling ahead and fast.


only 8 ahead...better get some more buddy


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> only 8 ahead...better get some more buddy


9 now, but go share! I'm pinging everyone that's online.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

I wanna go from stock to anything lower really... Had to get alignment because steering wheel wasn't centered after some badly filled potholes


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

jordnalos said:


> I wanna go from stock to anything lower really... Had to get alignment because steering wheel wasn't centered after some badly filled potholes


I had to get my alignment re-aligned last week because of a new pothole on a side street. NTB 1 year alignment service is worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I had to get my alignment re-aligned last week because of a new pothole on a side street. NTB 1 year alignment service is worth the few extra bucks.


Great minds think alike. They also had a $30 off alignment service coupon online so good deal


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ...NTB 1 year alignment service is worth the few extra bucks.


Firestone offers a Lifetime Alignment. Prices will vary depending on your geography, but here in MD you can expect to pay around $119-129 with a coupon. YMMV.

Brian


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> Firestone offers a Lifetime Alignment. Prices will vary depending on your geography, but here in MD you can expect to pay around $119-129 with a coupon. YMMV.
> 
> Brian


I'm not sure if I could find one of those in Boston that wasn't employed by a bunch of chuckleheads. NTB happens to be one of the trusted tire shops in the area, at least that I've found, that isn't fueled by illegal works hooked on heroine.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I won the wrap contest! I'm thinking either a matte black or a matte black and grey camo wrap...white wrapped wheels. The shop is actually down the street from Bag Riders so I may stop by and say whatup to those guys while I'm there to see what I could run in the spring. 

Think they need a test pilot for their new double bellows?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm not sure if I could find one of those in Boston that wasn't employed by a bunch of chuckleheads. NTB happens to be one of the trusted tire shops in the area, at least that I've found, that isn't fueled by illegal works hooked on heroine.


I had NTB 3-year. I think it was like $150. It was awesome.



NBPT_A3 said:


> Think they need a test pilot for their new double bellows?


Yeah, Christian is on 'em and Johnny is about to be, I believe.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> *I won the wrap contest*! I'm thinking either a matte black or a matte black and grey camo wrap...white wrapped wheels. The shop is actually down the street from Bag Riders so I may stop by and say whatup to those guys while I'm there to see what I could run in the spring.
> 
> Think they need a test pilot for their new double bellows?


You're welcome.



Rob Cote said:


> Yeah, Christian is on 'em and Johnny is about to be, I believe.


Sooon.... (hopefully mid-Jan). Gonna be on the new camber adjustable fronts as well :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I won the wrap contest! I'm thinking either a matte black or a matte black and grey camo wrap...white wrapped wheels. The shop is actually down the street from Bag Riders so I may stop by and say whatup to those guys while I'm there to see what I could run in the spring.
> 
> Think they need a test pilot for their new double bellows?


Thanks to everyone who helped me on this, you guys pushed me up and over the wall to grab the win. Photo shoot will be in order!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ask if they can shoot your hand with it and give us a thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I won the wrap contest! I'm thinking either a matte black or a matte black and grey camo wrap...white wrapped wheels. The shop is actually down the street from Bag Riders so I may stop by and say whatup to those guys while I'm there to see what I could run in the spring.
> 
> Think they need a test pilot for their new double bellows?


Grats! But I beat you to the double-bellows. 

To my knowledge, I'm the first A3 in the WORLDDDDDD with them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Grats! But I beat you to the double-bellows.
> 
> To my knowledge, I'm the first A3 in the WORLDDDDDD with them


I'll give you a cookie next time I see you. Will I be the 1st loser in the WORLDDDDD to get them!?!?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I'll give you a cookie next time I see you. Will I be the 1st loser in the WORLDDDDD to get them!?!?


I will eat that cookie with the most triumphant look upon my face :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I will eat that cookie with the most triumphant look upon my face :laugh:


More triumphant than cookie monster?:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> More triumphant than cookie monster?:


The *most* triumphant :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Gonna be on the new camber adjustable fronts as well :thumbup:


Mr fancy pants over here....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Mr fancy pants over here....


If it weren't for Christian and Rob always pushing my buttons, I prob. wouldn't get air and get a custom intake manifold instead. Damn you two!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> If it weren't for Christian and Rob always pushing my buttons, I prob. wouldn't get air and get a custom intake manifold instead. Damn you two!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> If it weren't for Christian and Rob always pushing my buttons, I prob. wouldn't get air and get a custom intake manifold instead. Damn you two!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbup: Glad to help


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Scheduled my free wrap...going black on black


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Scheduled my free wrap...going black on black


All black everything. Except the driver. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> All black everything. Except the driver. :laugh:


I'll wear a ninja suit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'll wear a ninja suit.


No pic proof, no believe


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty much cleaned the rear window again. That Oettinger roof spoiler, as ghetto fabulous as it is, spits down mucho road dust plastering to my rear eye hole 24/7


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'll wear a ninja suit.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Installed the K&N typhoon intake on my car yesterday. Then I completely degreased my engine bay. I love hearing the diverter valve go off now..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Vance539 said:


> walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it.http://www.********.com/09ht.jpg


Awwwww hell naahhhh.


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Awwwww hell naahhhh.


hahaha.

I shopped for some wheels for after winter. bbs rs maybe?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Vance539 said:


> walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it.


Because tp needed _another_ username. :facepalm:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

otar said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I shopped for some wheels for after winter. bbs rs maybe?


Or drive to MD and buy my super RS'


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Or drive to MD and buy my super RS'


Already?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Had a melted coolant line replaced yesterday, and installed some Brisk spark plugs. Not sure if the placebo effect, but they do seem to make my car go faster, and I noticed less lag when flooring it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Had a melted coolant line replaced yesterday, and installed some Brisk spark plugs. Not sure if the placebo effect, but they do seem to make my car go faster, and I noticed less lag when flooring it. :thumbup:












make spark plugs?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> make spark plugs?


Yes


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Going to do a shoot this coming weekend. Also deciding if I want to leave wheels as is.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Going to do a shoot this coming weekend. Also deciding if I want to leave wheels as is.


NO ONE ASKED YOU, PATRICE!!!  

damn...they did that quick. what is that company's website so I can see prices since it isn't _TOO_ far from me...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Going to do a shoot this coming weekend. Also deciding if I want to leave wheels as is.


Sick! That front plate looks retarded now though hahaha


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> NO ONE ASKED YOU, PATRICE!!!
> 
> damn...they did that quick. what is that company's website so I can see prices since it isn't _TOO_ far from me...


http://www.rubber-wrap.com/ :thumbup::thumbup: If you want to do it I can put you in touch the owner Jay to talk things out.

It's a 6 hour turn around for single color sprays, he can also do camo and other designs (his CC that was just in EuroTuner was in army camo http://www.eurotuner.com/features/eurp_1212_2010_volkswagen_passat_cc/)




Rob Cote said:


> Sick! That front plate looks retarded now though hahaha


Hahaha yeah, even my Mum asked me if Mass did black plates, or any other dark color. I think I'm bringing it in for tint this week or next.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Going to do a shoot this coming weekend. Also deciding if I want to leave wheels as is.



Not feeling the entire flat black look to be honest.

I would have at least left the rings chrome.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> Not feeling the entire flat black look to be honest.
> 
> I would have at least left the rings chrome.


I could pull it off the rings, but I'm in love with it as is 

I'm going to be part of their Waterfest show so we'll see what we dream up then


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JDBVR6 said:


> Not feeling the entire flat black look to be honest.
> 
> I would have at least left the rings chrome.


Well, for this argument....at least you got that plate...:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Well, for this argument....at least you got that plate...:laugh::facepalm:



Flat black license plates FTW!!! :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

nbpt A3 brakes for sale yet? or trade? i got R32


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

got it back from the shop! new throw out bearing and a southbend disc swapped in. wooo for no more slipping!


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Just deleted my rear window wiper, looks so much cleaner now


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> Just deleted my rear window wiper, looks so much cleaner now


It looks 100x better, I still miss mine in the rain and snow though.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

a3toxx said:


> It looks 100x better, I still miss mine in the rain and snow though.


:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Nuespeed springs with bilstien shock/struts put on yesterday. Wheel spacers are next. Enjoying the new ride for sure.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> nbpt A3 brakes for sale yet? or trade? i got R32


Send me pics/description and we can chat about it.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

a3toxx said:


> It looks 100x better, I still miss mine in the rain and snow though.



Function > Form :wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> Function > Form :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:

I can't stand the slightest film on my back window during the winter, it would drive me mental.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I can't stand the slightest film on my back window during the winter, it would drive me mental.


I couldn't stand the half moon of dirt on my back window, so the wiper came off :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I had issues with scratches in my glass on the GTi... may take it off on the Audi to prevent that as I see a few already... WTF Winter.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

drove her to oxon hill, MD


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> I had issues with scratches in my glass on the GTi... may take it off on the Audi to prevent that as I see a few already... WTF Winter.


I think the underlying issue is the time it takes washer fluid to reach the glass. I know in my experience at least, the wiper is on its way back before any fluid has exited the nozzle. YMMV.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> drove her to oxon hill, MD


why are you in my neck of the woods?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

t_white said:


> why are you in my neck of the woods?


MAGFest

check out the thread with the DMV area guy looking for a VAG-COM


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

t_white said:


> why are you in my neck of the woods?





NYCameron said:


> MAGFest
> 
> check out the thread with the DMV area guy looking for a VAG-COM


A3er with VAG-COM in MD/DC/VA


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing to exciting but over the weekend I did:

40K DSG service (top fill method worked awesome!)
40k Haldex service (got the wrong filter had to modify....doh!)
ECS dogbone insert (70a)
Bled brakes with ATE superblue
Replaced "+" paddle since mine took a dump
Installed Modshack VDTA intake
Changed oil!

Next up will be exhaust, front filler panel replacement and suspension


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

MillerMav said:


> Nothing to exciting but over the weekend I did:
> 
> 40K DSG service (top fill method worked awesome!)
> 40k Haldex service (got the wrong filter had to modify....doh!)
> ...


you were busy sir...how do you like the modshack intake?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MillerMav said:


> Nothing to exciting but over the weekend I did:
> 
> 40K DSG service (top fill method worked awesome!)
> 40k Haldex service (got the wrong filter had to modify....doh!)
> ...


Modshack is the way to go IMO for the 3.2. I definitely would have done that if I didn't install a large cone filter.

I have a used Milltek exhaust for sale in the classifieds. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Purchased a Thule ski/snowboard roof attachment for my roof rack. If I'll ever use it is the real question.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Agreed I love my Modschack thus far!


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

I love the Modshack VTDA. It gives a better sound but still not overdone. The fit and finish are perfect and my butt dyno can tell the difference. 

I was busy but it still only took me about 5 hours to get all of that done!! Worth it.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

bye bye tree!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Awesome.


----------



## EzzleR (May 7, 2012)

Brought it home. Picked up a 2007 2.0T DSG with 37k miles. Brilliant Black Exterior. Has cold weather, premium and dualsky roof. Loving it so far, picked it up for 14,900.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

EzzleR said:


> Brought it home. Picked up a 2007 2.0T DSG with 37k miles. Brilliant Black Exterior. Has cold weather, premium and dualsky roof. Loving it so far, picked it up for 14,900.


Dang that thing sounds like it was babied!! 37k! Sounds like a good buy. :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

What he said!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome deal!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

EzzleR said:


> Brought it home. Picked up a 2007 2.0T DSG with 37k miles. Brilliant Black Exterior. Has cold weather, premium and dualsky roof. Loving it so far, picked it up for 14,900.


Welcome to the family...but ic:ic: or no care


----------



## Step1han3ie (Jan 7, 2013)

i installed aspherical mirrors from p4e. They are very nice ill post pics later if anyone want to see it
http://********************.com/images/4.gif
http://********************.com/images/5.gif
http://********************.com/images/6.gif
http://********************.com/images/7.gif
http://********************.com/images/8.gif


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Step1han3ie said:


> i installed aspherical mirrors from p4e. They are very nice ill post pics later if anyone want to see it
> http://********************.com/images/4.gif
> http://********************.com/images/5.gif
> http://********************.com/images/6.gif
> ...


Thanks Steph! You're such a doll to show off your new modd. I hear it'll give me +40hp, what are you experiencing so far? :facepalm:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Installed Gloss plate delete


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

looks sharp! On my list now. ( The grill )


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> Installed Gloss plate delete


What grill is that - not OEM with the mesh?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> What grill is that - not OEM with the mesh?


Ebay grill


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Not done yet... but it's about that time.










With luck my Twintake will be in by the end of the week too and I can get both in at the same time.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

going in meow


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Made my car sound like a racekor. I did a res delete and I took a video in the cabin right after I got it done. I freaking love it. I love any type of exhaust period and I miss the tone of my 2.5 with a full cat back and this brings me back to that somewhat


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Greddy87 said:


>


Does the plate delete clip in like stock or no?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> Made my car sound like a racekor. I did a res delete and I took a video in the cabin right after I got it done. I freaking love it. I love any type of exhaust period and I miss the tone of my 2.5 with a full cat back and this brings me back to that somewhat


Sounds good! What's the process for the delete and how long did it take?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sounds good! What's the process for the delete and how long did it take?


u still lookign to sell brakes?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sounds good! What's the process for the delete and how long did it take?


It took about 20 mins total, including the time I sat in the lobby because they had other cars in the shop. It was only 53$.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sounds good! What's the process for the delete and how long did it take?


Not 100% sure on if it will fit our cars, but 42DD makes a resonator delete pipe for $100 that lets you cut out your own resonator and bolt their pipe into place using a couple of slip fittings like the OEM downpipe to cat-back fitting. For $75 more they have a "performance resonator" that is supposed to take away some of the raspiness but still have nicer sound than with the OEM resonator in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Does the plate delete clip in like stock or no?


No Sir, since the after market lacks certain OEM touches, the Plate Delete needed some trimming top & bottom for a flush install.. Clips had to be removed too.. All in all looks good enough for me, its also been glued with Expoxy so its not goin' anywhere  lol..


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Its chipped. Wahoo:


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

installed a new battery, went with an Interstate Megatron


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Rotated the wheels, new air filter, oil change, and tightened the subframe bolts :thumbup:


----------



## EzzleR (May 7, 2012)

Finally got a chance to handwash her 1 week after purchase. 60 degrees in Ohio!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Low 60s in Maryland today, so the A3 got a long overdue bath and a new set of Monster Mats. While the MM have slightly less coverage than the OEM rubber mats (significantly less in the case of the front passenger mat), I do prefer the look.

Set of OEM black rubber floor mats for sale.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

-replaced burnt out fog bulb
-fixed radiator because it was leaking
-checked and replaced cam follower

still need to do timing belt.... im at 92k and have had the parts since 75k sitting in my garage


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> -replaced burnt out fog bulb
> -fixed radiator because it was leaking
> -checked and replaced cam follower
> 
> still need to do timing belt.... im at 92k and have had the parts since 75k sitting in my garage


Make sure you have a full weekend. Doubel and triple check and mark the timing once you get it TDC before you take the belt off. And be careful with the timing belt tensioner when you are putting on the new belt: if you overdo it you will break it.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Cleaned wheels with a Bissell Steam Shot Cleaner. made it soooooo much easier!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> Low 60s in Maryland today, so the A3 got a long overdue bath and a new set of Monster Mats. While the MM have slightly less coverage than the OEM rubber mats (significantly less in the case of the front passenger mat), I do prefer the look.
> 
> Set of OEM black rubber floor mats for sale.


How much/do you have a classified ad up?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> How much/do you have a classified ad up?


No ad, but I have already had someone PM me. I do have a set of carpeted floor mats in the classifieds.

Brian


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Tried to start it again. Meh. No dice. I put Golf R wheels on though. :thumbup:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks like all was busy this weekend good to see all but the spammers.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Swapped out my front brake pads for some Akebono ceramics, and figured out why my ESP/ABS light was on...the wire was severed! Tried soldering it but the cut is too close to the sensor clip to get good contact. 

Also, broke the tip to my water trap, so car is un-drivable at the moment


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

lausch said:


> Low 60s in Maryland today, so the A3 got a long overdue bath and a new set of Monster Mats. While the MM have slightly less coverage than the OEM rubber mats (significantly less in the case of the front passenger mat), I do prefer the look.
> 
> Set of OEM black rubber floor mats for sale.


If you're in the market for anther set of OEM Monster Mats, consider this set: 



As you can see, the passenger mat provides excellent coverage. It helps if you have a lighter colored interior & careless passengers. 

They can be found online. Part numbers are: 
8P1061501041 FD
8P1061501528 FP
8P0061511041 RD
8P0061511528 RP

Picked them up from here:
http://audi.dealerfit.com/store/audi-a3-accessories-cat1151_1365.php

:thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Richard555 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.


The thing is, they're talking about mods *they did to their A3s*. Try harder.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

DG7Projects said:


> If you're in the market for anther set of OEM Monster Mats, consider this set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be clear, the mats above are the European style, trim profile, OEM rubber mats. The mats many refer to as "Monster Mats" are the deep ribbed, premium OEM rubber floor mats with the A3 logo. As DG7Projects mentioned, the most notable difference between the two is the larger coverage area of the front passenger mat of the European style.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

lausch said:


> To be clear, the mats above are the European style, trim profile, OEM rubber mats. The mats many refer to as "Monster Mats" are the deep ribbed, premium OEM rubber floor mats with the A3 logo. As DG7Projects mentioned, the most notable difference between the two is the larger coverage area of the front passenger mat of the European style.


Finally fixed my rear plate light that keeps flickering. Don't wanna give any police a reason to pull me over :laugh:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Still a bit of a work in progress....



























































































Was expecting to see more damage... The dual mass flywheel was toast. A lot of play in it...

Will hopefully get the carbon build up checked out today and cleaned out soon.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

on wednesday night I accelerated too hard out of the parking lot (was at a meet and wanted to make the DSG "fart") and my DP disconnected from where it goes to the cat back... 

straight pipes on a 2.0t k04 sounds NIIIIICCCEEEEE...but it's sooo loud (especially since the exhaust opening was right below the rear passengers). gotta get that fixed tomorrow morning so I don't get a ticket


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Just got brand new michelins


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> on wednesday night I accelerated too hard out of the parking lot (was at a meet and wanted to make the DSG "fart") and my DP disconnected from where it goes to the cat back...
> 
> straight pipes on a 2.0t k04 sounds NIIIIICCCEEEEE...but it's sooo loud (especially since the exhaust opening was right below the rear passengers). gotta get that fixed tomorrow morning so I don't get a ticket


 Mine used to do that A LOT, and it would be incredibly loud and sound like a bro-dozer. Luckily some Wurth exhaust paste cured that from happening again


----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Clear side markers yellowed, so I color matched them:










This shot shows the difference between wet sanding and no wet sanding...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Mine used to do that A LOT, and it would be incredibly loud and sound like a bro-dozer. Luckily some Wurth exhaust paste cured that from happening again


 hopefully I remember this product when I finally get a catback... 

and anyone seem to have a problem with their exhaust seemingly too far in? after seeing rambag3's stock a3 on saturday, my exhaust is definitely pushed in... 
but seeing my problem mentioned earlier...I can't really just push it out without separating it from the downpipe connection...any 2.0t catback system with really long tips?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

FlipboyA3 said:


> Clear side markers yellowed, so I color matched them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wet sanding ftw. I hate orange peel


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> hopefully I remember this product when I finally get a catback...
> 
> and anyone seem to have a problem with their exhaust seemingly too far in? after seeing rambag3's stock a3 on saturday, my exhaust is definitely pushed in...
> but seeing my problem mentioned earlier...I can't really just push it out without separating it from the downpipe connection...any 2.0t catback system with really long tips?


 i had to have a shop extend my exhaust out about 2"...in my case though i was putting on an APR exhaust off of a mkv gti. but any exhaust shop could make it look how you want it


----------



## thebeej21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sitting at the Audi dealer getting my 45k service done on my '10 right now. The good news, whoever originally bought my car was nice enough to pay for the maintenance package. I don't have to pay a penny.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

Put a trickle charger on the battery.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Paid off my air suspension kit :screwy:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> paid off my air suspension kit :screwy:
> 
> :d


 yessssss


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Paid off my air suspension kit :screwy:


 oooooohhhhhhh choi you so craaaaazeeeeey


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> yessssss





Rob Cote said:


> oooooohhhhhhh choi you so craaaaazeeeeey


 obviously approved by the two troublemakers. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Paid off my air suspension kit :screwy:


 Paid off? Loan shark? LOL


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hit a pothole dead center. Luckily didn't see any oil so I'm assuming my oilpan is fine. Drove the car for 1 hour after and everything is still good. THank GOD


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Paid off? Loan shark? LOL


 Arms dealer. Black market. umpkin:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Paid off? Loan shark? LOL


 Jealous?



neu318 said:


> Hit a pothole dead center. Luckily didn't see any oil so I'm assuming my oilpan is fine. Drove the car for 1 hour after and everything is still good. THank GOD


 Thank goodness. I once hit a covered manhole where they were repaving the road. My oil pan died.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Jealous?


 
Very. I want to many things. Maybe a loan shark is my answer.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I once hit a covered manhole.


 ****? Or no ****? umpkin:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> ****? Or no ****? umpkin:


 hahahhaah :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## EzzleR (May 7, 2012)

Replaced the bald original tires with some new Continental DWS. Much better now.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

These came in the mail today...Gonna finally lay frame and keep my front sway bar... 




























Got some other goodies in store as well...:laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> obviously approved by the two troublemakers. :beer:


----------



## thebeej21 (Jul 22, 2011)

My weekend project


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

thebeej21 said:


> My weekend project


 They look nice, brand, price and where did you get them from?


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Finally got the DSG oil changed after 75,000 miles, feels less jerky! 

The dealer refused at first to change the oil; hell, they didn't had the oil to begin with, got the oil & filter from a VW dealer, they still advised against changing the oil, because that oil was "forever"....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> These came in the mail today...Gonna finally lay frame and keep my front sway bar...
> 
> Got some other goodies in store as well...:laugh:


 High five!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Finally got the DSG oil changed after 75,000 miles, feels less jerky!
> 
> The dealer refused at first to change the oil; hell, they didn't had the oil to begin with, got the oil & filter from a VW dealer, they still advised against changing the oil, because that oil was "forever"....


 Old school dealership meantality. Transmissions are the number one reason people replace cars and they know that if you don't service them that they'll go bad around 120k miles then you'll either pay for an expensive repair or replace the car. I've never had a dealership ask me for any type of transmission service and up until my A3 they've always tried to talk me out of it.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

ceese said:


> Old school dealership meantality. Transmissions are the number one reason people replace cars and they know that if you don't service them that they'll go bad around 120k miles then you'll either pay for an expensive repair or replace the car. I've never had a dealership ask me for any type of transmission service and up until my A3 they've always tried to talk me out of it.


 Yep! 

I am at around 50k on my car (bought it with 48k) Previous owner had the tranny serviced and as soon as i got the car, I had it serviced again 

so at 50+k miles my transmission has been serviced twice! Better safe than sorry! I will probably do it again at 75k


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Finally got the DSG oil changed after 75,000 miles, feels less jerky!
> 
> The dealer refused at first to change the oil; hell, they didn't had the oil to begin with, got the oil & filter from a VW dealer, they still advised against changing the oil, because that oil was "forever"....


 Hmm mine is a little jerky, perhaps I should change it!


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Finally registered the new whip(ugh do people actually say that). 
Also got some monster mats for the front, back and trunk from an ex a3 owner who went s4 avant. Now I just need to get my car cleaned so I can put them in, doubt that will happen for at least a week though being that it started to snow again on the way home.


----------



## thebeej21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well 15 hours, a couple of siezed rotors, a few bolts that wouldn't budge, a lot of swearing, a few breaks for food(and sanity), I finally finished my rotor/pad install. 

I've done the rear pads and rotors on my 08 A3 before, so I knew what I had in store there. And even though all the research and forum posts I read warned me of the carrier bolts, I never had a problem with them. A breaker bar made that pretty painless. 

Nothing could have prepared me for the trouble I was going to have with the 21 mm bolts that held on the front pad holder. I spent most of the day removing those 4. Breaker bar, PB blaster, impact wrench, nothing was moving those bolts. Whoever tightened those before I bought the car, never intended on taking them back off. 

Rears: The rear rotors are so small you can barely seem them. I need new wheels. RS3 style reps coming shortly: 

















Here's how tight those bolts were. And this was the 2nd socket of the day. 









Fronts: 
I know what you're thinking, I need to paint my calipers. I was thinking the same 

























I'm not unhappy with the look, but it doesn't wow me. Maybe when I get some different wheels, I'll like it more. In retrospect, I may have chosen a different style, though I got a pretty good deal on these I think. If I would have known how much a pain this install was going to be, I probably just would have stuck with the OEM. Not enough of an improvement to make it worth the time and money.


----------



## thebeej21 (Jul 22, 2011)

daniel.ramirez said:


> They look nice, brand, price and where did you get them from?


 They are PowerStop rotors and pads. I got 4 rotors and sets of pads from AutoAnything for around $300 during their holiday sale.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

thebeej21 said:


> They are PowerStop rotors and pads. I got 4 rotors and sets of pads from AutoAnything for around $300 during their holiday sale.


 nice brakes. but now you need a new spark plug socket. 

I use a 1/2" drive impact socket, 18" breaker bar, and a 4' piece of steel pipe on the breaker bar. 
I havent met a bolt that can resist that, including axle bolts. 

also, a gentle warming with a map gas plumbers torch does wonders.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

First mods: 
Tint 
Mounted new plates and "quattro" licence plate frame. 

cheers.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

APR had a sale today, went stage 1 fully loaded.
Also found out previous owner already had stage 1 but 91 octane only. Apparently the dealership he traded it in to never noticed.

Got a car wash, installed the monster mats in the front back and trunk. Oh and somehow broke the gas door switch or at the very least it doesn't work currently.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

rambag3 said:


> APR had a sale today, went stage 1 fully loaded.
> Also found out previous owner already had stage 1 but 91 octane only. Apparently the dealership he traded it in to never noticed.
> 
> Got a car wash, installed the monster mats in the front back and trunk. Oh and somehow broke the gas door switch or at the very least it doesn't work currently.


Switch working intermittently? Did you wash the car recently? 

Mine did it a few times, only thing I can figure out is I washed it and the switch froze.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

CEL back on, most likely cam follower this time, but dealer is booked til Monday. At least I get to have the A4 for the weekend


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Switch working intermittently? Did you wash the car recently?
> 
> Mine did it a few times, only thing I can figure out is I washed it and the switch froze.


Actually no, I washed it once I found the secret get out of jail free switch in the trunk so I could get some gas first.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Switch in the trunk?! 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

well my CEL came on this morning and the car doesn't like to rev above 3k and can barely make it over 4k. Looks like she'll be back in the shop for a little bit :banghead:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

My CEL is on as well. Run diagnostic and shows missfire on all 4 cylinders. If I reset the fault codes and start the car engine runs rough on idle. If the CEL is on - start running smooth. :banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Evo V said:


> My CEL is on as well. Run diagnostic and shows missfire on all 4 cylinders. If I reset the fault codes and start the car engine runs rough on idle. If the CEL is on - start running smooth. :banghead:


Bad coilpacks


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Bad coilpacks


All 4 of them at the same time? I used to have one bad and it will give me an error for the coresponding cylinder. When I swapped it with another error moved with it.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Evo V said:


> All 4 of them at the same time? I used to have one bad and it will give me an error for the coresponding cylinder. When I swapped it with another error moved with it.


Improbable, but not impossible. What mods do you have? Also have you recently cleaned the engine bay? Bad gas? When I had my MKIV gti I had a similar issue due to bad/cheap gas.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Improbable, but not impossible. What mods do you have? Also have you recently cleaned the engine bay? Bad gas? When I had my MKIV gti I had a similar issue due to bad/cheap gas.


When I looked at the fault codes and Ross Tech wiki they suggested: bad coil packs, air intake leak, bad fuel (pump filter or bad gas) or bad Diverter valve. 

I recently cleaned the air filter - Newspeed P-flow. Maybe that's what threw it off. On the other hand car has 131K miles so clogged fuel filter is also an option. I have new rev D DV. Just didn't have time to install it.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Switch in the trunk?!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


Yes I'll post a picture later when I take one.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> I have new rev D DV. Just didn't have time to install it.


Super easy from the bottom if the car is fairly cool. Takes about 20 minutes once you're up in the air.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Switch in the trunk?!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


yeah. it's behind/attached to the cap you would take off to access the bolt to take out the outer right tail light


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> yeah. it's behind/attached to the cap you would take off to access the bolt to take out the outer right tail light


Awesome and good to know. haha Wondered what I would do if it didn't eventually open.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Super easy from the bottom if the car is fairly cool. Takes about 20 minutes once you're up in the air.


I can confirm this...but buy a forge spacer (no cels or adverse effects) while you're at it for added woosh and pantie dropping abilities. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Super easy from the bottom if the car is fairly cool. Takes about 20 minutes once you're up in the air.


Hmm, while on Air, can we raise the car fully up to do oil changes?!?!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hahahaha i ****in' wish!

My jeep on the other hand....I only need to jack it up if the wheels have to come off. I can just about sit up underneath it. :laugh: SO MUCH EASIER TO WORK ON!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> hahahaha i ****in' wish!
> 
> My jeep on the other hand....I only need to jack it up if the wheels have to come off. I can just about sit up underneath it. :laugh: SO MUCH EASIER TO WORK ON!


I'm gonna give my darlin a 2 inch lift next winter, get real mean with it.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> hahahaha i ****in' wish!
> 
> My jeep on the other hand....I only need to jack it up if the wheels have to come off. I can just about sit up underneath it. :laugh: SO MUCH EASIER TO WORK ON!


I used to have a small SUV (Suzuki Vitara). Oil change was 5 min job. No jacks needed. Unfortunatelly with my A3 I need a garage. I used one of my coleagues but he started some Jeep resoration project and now I can't get in. :banghead: It's kinda cold outside to do the job in the parking lot.:facepalm:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> I used to have a small SUV (Suzuki Vitara). Oil change was 5 min job. No jacks needed. Unfortunatelly with my A3 I need a garage. I used one of my coleagues but he started some Jeep resoration project and now I can't get in. :banghead: It's kinda cold outside to do the job in the parking lot.:facepalm:


There's a spot in Southie I go to. Full synth, 10 minute wait, $45.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> It's kinda cold outside to do the job in the parking lot.:facepalm:


1. Go fast.
2. Make mistakes.
3. ???
4. Blame others.
5. Profit.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> 1. Go fast.
> 2. Make mistakes.
> 3. ???
> 4. Blame others.
> 5. Profit.


That's what happens when you are rushed. Now without garage even simple job like DV is big issue for me.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> That's what happens when you are rushed. Now without garage even simple job like DV is big issue for me.


I once did an oil change and forgot to put the drain plug back in before filling it back up with oil. :facepalm:







Okay, fine. Twice. :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Okay, fine. Twice. :facepalm::banghead:


I lol'd


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I once did an oil change and forgot to put the drain plug back in before filling it back up with oil. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many quarts did you put in before realizing? :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not answering so that I may maintain perhaps a shred of dignity.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm not answering so that I may maintain perhaps a shred of dignity.


too late. answer KB/JT's question


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm not answering so that I may maintain perhaps a shred of dignity.


ALL OF THEM LOL


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> ALL OF THEM LOL


Fml. Hahahaha


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

New airlift performance struts... No notch & Raxels just some quick shots gotta get a better location...these things are great, super smooth ride glad I switched from the old performance struts


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> New airlift performance struts... No notch & Raxels just some quick shots gotta get a better location...these things are great, super smooth ride glad I switched from the old performance struts


Is it really that noticeable between the two? I think I may switch later down the line


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

cldub said:


> Is it really that noticeable between the two? I think I may switch later down the line


For me it is...I was on the old style sleeve air lift performance strut. They were 9 way adjustable and sleeved, not double bellowed. 

The car rides fantastic with the rear IDF arms and ss6's in the back.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ordered some OEM accessories:

Rear cargo area mat with cargoblocks
All weather rubber mats
Front/rear mud flaps

cheers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Replaced my one year old Wal-Mart battery under warranty. We'll see how long this one lasts.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> For me it is...I was on the old style sleeve air lift performance strut. They were 9 way adjustable and sleeved, not double bellowed.
> 
> The car rides fantastic with the rear IDF arms and ss6's in the back.


Oh okay cause I run both double bellow fronts and rears and it rides pretty well. What shocks do you have in back? Also, I know I've asked before, but what again do the IDF rear control arms do for you?


----------



## thebeej21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Got my new tires and wheels installed. I know they're only replicas, but I love em. Couldn't beat the $349 price tag. Quite an improvement. 18's would look better, and I thought about it, but didn't want the extra cost/harsher ride. 










Definitely makes the rotors I installed last weekend stand out more.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

rear howling noise for about a week, tires wern't wearing funny but I rotated them and still noise from the rear. Car was in for it's 75,000 mile service and they confirmed and I let them replace the rear wheel bearing. $500 yikes I should of done it myself but I'm getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

thebeej21 said:


> Got my new tires and wheels installed. I know they're only replicas, but I love em. Couldn't beat the $349 price tag. Quite an improvement. 18's would look better, and I thought about it, but didn't want the extra cost/harsher ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but but but you're in TX?! your roads are fine
and 18s don't make the ride that much harser, it's fine (my dad doesn't even complain)
19s is where you get into iffy territory


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Replaced my dipstick. That's a first.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

lausch said:


> Replaced my dipstick. That's a first.


AUDI: Cheaper living thru plastic.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Reasons why I want to move to FL, TX, CA...anywhere without real winter.....


BENT A RIM. Fahk you White Mountain Highway (Rt 16)...all I wanted to do was get a little shred in and instead of just the mountain forcing it's way into my wallet, your roads did too.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Reasons why I want to move to FL, TX, CA...anywhere without real winter.....
> 
> 
> BENT A RIM. Fahk you White Mountain Highway (Rt 16)...all I wanted to do was get a little shred in and instead of just the mountain forcing it's way into my wallet, your roads did too.


Datz why i be rollin da sixteenz all up in da snowz, yo


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Can someone help me find a replacement one of these? 

It's the ABS sensor (I think, almost the same place as the brake pad sensor, but on passenger side). Mine severed right about the sensor, and there isn't a whole of room to work to solder it back together. 

Is it possible to get just a replacement sensor with plenty of wire on the ends to solder?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Can someone help me find a replacement one of these?
> 
> It's the ABS sensor (I think, almost the same place as the brake pad sensor, but on passenger side). Mine severed right about the sensor, and there isn't a whole of room to work to solder it back together.
> 
> Is it possible to get just a replacement sensor with plenty of wire on the ends to solder?


I honestly think I just electrical taped mine together. Been working for 5 years


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I honestly think I just electrical taped mine together. Been working for 5 years


X2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck with that. That harness is one piece all the way to the other end. I don't know if/where you can get one, other than a junkyard (again, good luck). I had to look into it because when I got my car, the grommet wasn't seated in the bracket, so it rubbed against my tire through the sleeve. I ended up cutting out the worn section and soldering it all together and heatshrinking the f out of it. It's been fine since. Mine was a wheel speed sensor, not a pad wear sensor.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I honestly think I just electrical taped mine together. Been working for 5 years



Hmm well the wires themselves got severed, and like I said it's pretty close to the connector itself, I'm not sure if I can electrical tape it together, but I'll give it a shot tomorrow when I install my new end links :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If you have a pin-removal tool, you could try and source the connector itself and just remove the broken one from the harness and replace it. That would be your most legit option, but I have no idea where you could get that part alone.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Hmm well the wires themselves got severed, and like I said it's pretty close to the connector itself, I'm not sure if I can electrical tape it together, but I'll give it a shot tomorrow when I install my new end links :laugh:


Just swap w/ t_white since he's trying to sell his car anyways :thumbup:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*thule'd*

got some aero racks on yesterday... i can barely fight off the ladies now!


----------



## lito31jr (Dec 2, 2012)

Modified my air box

http://s1134.beta.photobucket.com/user/lito31jr/media/20130203_140254.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1134.beta.photobucket.com/user/lito31jr/media/20130203_140302.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## aaronvogel (Feb 6, 2013)

*I made a DIY Armrest iPhone 5 Cradle*

Hey everyone, been watching the forums a bit since I just bought an '06 A3 3.2 Quattro.

I love the car, but one thing has been bugging me: where the heck to put my phone! Since Audi doesn't seem to be in a rush to put out an armrest cradle for the iPhone 5 I decided to take matters into my own hands. And, since I like other people sharing how they did the work they do on their cars, I thought I'd share how I did mine.

In reality, it's a stupidly simple process. I've NEVER done any interior car work, and changing my oil is as involved as my maintenance experience gets, but this took me all of a couple hours. I'm sure an experienced person could do it in an hour or less.

Anyway, here we go. I hope someone finds this helpful.

What you'll need:



Pro Clip iPhone 5 cradle - the spring loaded kind found here
.25" x 2.5" x 2' Hobby Board - can be found at Home Depot
Spray Adhesive - I used some stuff I had around
Assorted small wood screws
Fabric that matches the armrest storage compartment - got mine at Joann's, I think they called it a velvet. The receipt says "Caviar Solid Alova" whatever that means. It's a darn good match though.











With the help of the online version of ElsaWin that Jaaap posted here http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/doc/A.en-GB.A00.5036.29/33152448/3 I was able to dismantle the armrest until I had just the storage compartment.

I removed the cradle electronics and used it as a template for cutting the wood. Only 2 cuts are necessary if you line up the top and side of the wood with the plastic piece: 1 for length and 1 to trim 1/8 of an inch off the width.

I made another cut to create a spacer for new cradle so it would sit up off the wood piece a bit.

After a light sanding they were ready to get wrapped.










I'm no expert on doing fabric wrap on car mods, but my approach was to use enough fabric to folder over the edges of the wood, kind of like wrapping a present, and then trim off the corners so there wasn't a lot of excess bunching. It worked pretty well. The extra strong adhesive seemed to help that too.

The Pro Clip cradle comes with a swivel base that you'll probably want to remove. I didn't feel the need to have the cradle swivel since it'll be tucked away and I wanted a solid mount.











After lining up the placement of spacer piece so that the top of the cradle wouldn't hit the inside of the compartment when placing the phone in, I screwed down the spacer. I didn't worry too much about hiding the screws under the fabric since they'll be hidden by the cradle. If you really wanted to do a pro job I guess you'd put the spacer and base together before you put the fabric on.










Then it was a simple matter of screwing in the cradle.










The great thing is that a lightning USB cable has a pretty tiny connector, and there's a slight gap between the new base and the compartment that you can slide the connector side through. The cable fits snuggly but doesn't pinch. So .25" board is definitely the way to go.










I put everything back together and re-installed the armrest.

My plan is to eventually run power from the 12v in the console without ever showing the cable. However at the moment I'm not up for removing the whole console, so I just ran the lightning cable out the bottom next to the passenger seat, and up to my USB 12v plug. Very low profile and low effort.



















Personally I think it's a pretty solid option for placing your phone somewhere safe while charging it. And I gotta say I'm pretty pleased with myself right now.


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

cldub said:


> Can someone help me find a replacement one of these?
> 
> It's the ABS sensor (I think, almost the same place as the brake pad sensor, but on passenger side). Mine severed right about the sensor, and there isn't a whole of room to work to solder it back together.
> 
> Is it possible to get just a replacement sensor with plenty of wire on the ends to solder?


  Here is where I bought one when I had the same problem.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

aaronvogel said:


> Personally I think it's a pretty solid option for placing your phone somewhere safe while charging it. And I gotta say I'm pretty pleased with myself right now.


:thumbup: for making up your own thing. Good work.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

DutchcaribbeanGTI said:


> Here is where I bought one when I had the same problem.


Ahhh thanks man! This cures one of my problems (brake pad sensor was F'ed too)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

aaronvogel said:


> Personally I think it's a pretty solid option for placing your phone somewhere safe while charging it. And I gotta say I'm pretty pleased with myself right now.


Definitely clever for just charging while driving. I have a Panavise mount which is made for our cars and mounts to the right of my RNS-E. I just run a charger to it.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

sprayed wheel cleaner on my wheels, now it looks like someone cummed all over the wheels...
going to repolish lips and powder coat the faces.. bye bye 600 dollars. bought a 20 dollar wheel cleaner to clean the wheels, now going to spend 600 dollars to fix them... :banghead::screwy:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

aaronvogel said:


> Hey everyone, been watching the forums a bit since I just bought an '06 A3 3.2 Quattro.
> 
> I love the car, but one thing has been bugging me: where the heck to put my phone! Since Audi doesn't seem to be in a rush to put out an armrest cradle for the iPhone 5 I decided to take matters into my own hands. And, since I like other people sharing how they did the work they do on their cars, I thought I'd share how I did mine.
> 
> ...


Nice write up. Once you get it wired up properly you should create a DIY thread.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

darrrentruong said:


> sprayed wheel cleaner on my wheels, now it looks like someone cummed all over the wheels...
> going to repolish lips and powder coat the faces.. bye bye 600 dollars. bought a 20 dollar wheel cleaner to clean the wheels, now going to spend 600 dollars to fix them... :banghead::screwy:


OMG!!! pics!!! and what is the crap that you used that killed them?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

try sonax wheel cleaner those work very good


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> OMG!!! pics!!! and what is the crap that you used that killed them?


some crappy wheel cleaner i bought from a detailing store called 3d professional wheel cleaner. Sad day , my wheels are at rotiform right now, i'm just going to powdercoat my wheel face and repolish my lips. Well, it costed more than 600 and now i'm broke. I didn't take any pictures, I was too depressed to look at them


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> try sonax wheel cleaner those work very good


lolol I was about to buy sonax, but my cheap self was convinced that a cheaper brand could do the same. Sonax is so expensive


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

darrrentruong said:


> lolol I was about to buy sonax, but my cheap self was convinced that a cheaper brand could do the same. Sonax is so expensive


how much better is wheel cleaner vs. regular car wash soap??


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought like a 12-pack of Sonax a little bit ago from detailers domain for like $70. It works well but it smells like butt


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

eddiefury said:


> how much better is wheel cleaner vs. regular car wash soap??


That's what I use. I never put any special wheel cleaner on my wheels...and they get dirtyyyyyyyy.

In other news, I purchased 4 jugs of BoostJuice :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I put a coat of wax on my spokes and inside my barrels every winter and polish the lips and clean up the hardware. I replace any hardware that's flaking or corroded. I tried Zoop Seal on the lips a couple seasons ago, but wasn't a huge fan. It's a lot of work to keep them slightly cleaner a little bit longer. And it's expensive. I've been sticking with Never Dull or Mothers something (I forget the product name, pasty aluminum polish that smells delicious). They get dirty through the course of a summer, but I just use car wash soap when I wash the car and a baby bottle brush or a clean rag and it gets all the brake dust off. Combination of low-dust pads and the wax makes cleaning them up really easy. But by the end of summer, the lips look disgusting and need to be re-polished. Nothing I can do about that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

darrrentruong said:


> some crappy wheel cleaner i bought from a detailing store called 3d professional wheel cleaner. Sad day , my wheels are at rotiform right now, i'm just going to powdercoat my wheel face and repolish my lips. Well, it costed more than 600 and now i'm broke. I didn't take any pictures, I was too depressed to look at them


Did you try arguing that Rotiforms' finish is so cheap that wheel cleaner F'ed them up? Or contact the wheel cleaner and tell them what it did?

I'd go against one of them. It's 'murica, where suing anyone is ok :thumbup:


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Did you try arguing that Rotiforms' finish is so cheap that wheel cleaner F'ed them up? Or contact the wheel cleaner and tell them what it did?
> 
> I'd go against one of them. It's 'murica, where suing anyone is ok :thumbup:


Hahaha


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Took it to the dealer this morning because the AC unit crapped out yesterday.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Took it to the dealer this morning because the AC unit crapped out yesterday.


New compressor--$220 
+
1 can of refrigerant--$20
+
2 Hours of knuckle bleeding
=
Ice Cold AC


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

im getting new alternator installed sat.

hopefully will fix my headlight flickering problem


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> im getting new alternator installed sat.
> 
> hopefully will fix my headlight flickering problem


I'm curious how many amps for our alternator? For my mkiv gti 1.8t i think it was 90 but you could use the one from the VR6 which I believe was 120 and solved a lot of flickering issues.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I'm curious how many amps for our alternator? For my mkiv gti 1.8t i think it was 90 but you could use the one from the VR6 which I believe was 120 and solved a lot of flickering issues.


i think its 140.

I made post abuot it last year.

The output was only 11.75V when car is on. So the alternator is pretty dead.

Im assuming its not getting nuff juice so the lights start to flicker then after about 20 min highway driving they work fine.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Did you try arguing that Rotiforms' finish is so cheap that wheel cleaner F'ed them up? Or contact the wheel cleaner and tell them what it did?
> 
> I'd go against one of them. It's 'murica, where suing anyone is ok :thumbup:


ahaha no, i felt like it was my fault for using the wheel cleaner. I wanted to get a new color anyways but wasn't the right time until this happened. Immediately had to fix them


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> im getting new alternator installed sat.
> 
> hopefully will fix my headlight flickering problem


how much? Why don't you do it yourself?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

crew219 said:


> how much? Why don't you do it yourself?


i think guy charge me 100

i cant find any diy??

or u can help me locate one?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i think guy charge me 100
> 
> i cant find any diy??
> 
> or u can help me locate one?


That should be cake to do. I did my own on my MKIV gti.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i just looked it up. looks like 4bolts?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i just looked it up. looks like 4bolts?


That's the only thing I could find. Seems easy enough. And it'll save you $100


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea i talked to crew and he said its pretty easy
thx guys saved me $100


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea i talked to crew and he said its pretty easy
> thx guys saved me $100


:thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sent my A3 to the dealer on a flatbed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> Sent my A3 to the dealer on a flatbed.


Uh oh...


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Picked up mine from the shop. I had rear main seal and flywheel replaced @131K miles. For a month the car had a bad period - it was bleeding oil pretty badly. For few days drove my buddy's Touareg. V8 feels awesome. MPG - not so much. If I drive it the way I drove my A3 barely gives me 10 MPG. :facepalm:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Uh oh...


I'll provide more deets once it's repaired under an extended warranty.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

aaronvogel said:


> Personally I think it's a pretty solid option for placing your phone somewhere safe while charging it. And I gotta say I'm pretty pleased with myself right now.


nice work, for sure! 
here's mine, i just remembered i had this thing in the trunk so i popped it on.. it clips on the oh sh*t bar.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

brungold said:


> nice work, for sure!
> here's mine, i just remembered i had this thing in the trunk so i popped it on.. it clips on the oh sh*t bar.


I want that


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

brungold said:


> nice work, for sure!
> here's mine, i just remembered i had this thing in the trunk so i popped it on.. it clips on the oh sh*t bar.


ya where do you get this?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

aznsap said:


> ya where do you get this?


ProClip Brodit mount
Here's the mount: http://www.proclipusa.com/brodit-ve...7/proclip-angled-mount,-low-853415-14263.aspx

and then you'd choose the mount for your phone


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay I win! Thanks MisterJJ 










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

My intentions are good...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> My intentions are good...


Ooh perdy

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

brungold said:


> nice work, for sure!
> here's mine, i just remembered i had this thing in the trunk so i popped it on.. it clips on the oh sh*t bar.


Holy crap that's it! Finally figured out how I want to mount my phone! Thanks for this :heart:umpkin:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lost car key near car... then it snows.... now it blows.... FML.

Anyone have an idea as to how much it'll cost to replace? I'm sure by the time I get home, the snow plows will have taken my keys.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

$250-300. . .


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

kgw said:


> $250-300. . .


What's even worse, is that I lost my key yesterday night when there wasn't any snow. I took my hockey gear out of the trunk and didn't bother locking the doors. I assumed the car would auto lock after a few seconds. Low and behold, I go check the car to see if the doors were open this morning after trying to find my keys... and they were all open... :banghead: Which only means I either left key in car all night, or I dropped it near the car, therefore the car never autolocked... THIS SUCKS!!! 

To top it off its on my streeet, so if someone finds it, it won't be hard to figure out which car it would be.

i wish I had a metal detector...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> What's even worse, is that I lost my key yesterday night when there wasn't any snow. I took my hockey gear out of the trunk and didn't bother locking the doors. I assumed the car would auto lock after a few seconds. Low and behold, I go check the car to see if the doors were open this morning after trying to find my keys... and they were all open... :banghead: Which only means I either left key in car all night, or I dropped it near the car, therefore the car never autolocked... THIS SUCKS!!!
> 
> To top it off its on my streeet, so if someone finds it, it won't be hard to figure out which car it would be.
> 
> i wish I had a metal detector...


What's this auto lock? The car will automatically lock the doors when you walk away from it? I didn't know that...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

As far as I know, the only time it "auto-locks" is if you unlock it, and don't open any doors for 15 seconds. Less of an auto-lock, more of a re-lock


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> As far as I know, the only time it "auto-locks" is if you unlock it, and don't open any doors for 15 seconds. Less of an auto-lock, more of a re-lock


Ding ding ding...but I think it's a bit longer than 15 seconds.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

I always wanted that race car sound.....so I cut my muffler off....lol














lol No ....doing a res delete and adding a new muffler and tips tomorrow.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Those metal ramps scare me. I'll only use Rhino Ramps. Can't wait to see the new bling.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Went to install new alternator found out the guy who did my timing belt forget to plug in the connector for the alternator. Now im mad. I gotta deal with returning a part.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Ding ding ding...but I think it's a bit longer than 15 seconds.


Could be right. I've never actually timed it so that was a guestimate


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

It's actually 60 seconds if I remember correctly.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Went to install new alternator found out the guy who did my timing belt forget to plug in the connector for the alternator. Now im mad. I gotta deal with returning a part.


Damn, that blows man


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Went to install new alternator found out the guy who did my timing belt forget to plug in the connector for the alternator. Now im mad. I gotta deal with returning a part.


Reminds me of the time I took my very first car (1986 Chevy Eurosport) in for an oil change and they forgot to put oil back in it. Started my car and the oil light came on so I shut it down immediately. The mechanic was standing right there and so I mentioned the light and asked him if he remembered to put oil in it. His response, "Yes, drive it around the block the light will go off." I checked anyway and guess what, no oil - Doh! Good thing I didn't take his advice and drive it around the block.

I think that was actually the first time I ever had the oil changed in a car I owned.

Those things happen but it still sucks.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> Sent my A3 to the dealer on a flatbed.





krazyboi said:


> Uh oh...





lausch said:


> I'll provide more deets once it's repaired under an extended warranty.


Cam follower, cam shafts, HPFP, PCV, yadda, yadda, yadda. Shout out to FSK Audi in Frederick, MD.


----------



## radhaz (Aug 19, 2012)

Just put 18s (Borbet LV5s) on mine. Rides fine on my crap Monterey county roads.



NYCameron said:


> but but but you're in TX?! your roads are fine
> and 18s don't make the ride that much harser, it's fine (my dad doesn't even complain)
> 19s is where you get into iffy territory


----------



## aaronvogel (Feb 6, 2013)

brungold said:


> nice work, for sure!
> here's mine, i just remembered i had this thing in the trunk so i popped it on.. it clips on the oh sh*t bar.


Lol! That's actually what I'd ordered. ProClip messed up and sent me the wrong mount, which was actually the push it took to just make my own. Otherwise I'd be rocking the same mount!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm gonna get her all washed up and pretty for a feature photoshoot tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> I'm gonna get her all washed up and pretty for a feature photoshoot tomorrow :laugh:


I'm gonna shovel mine out from under 26 inches of snow! :facepalm:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm gonna shovel mine out from under 26 inches of snow! :facepalm:


Been there, done that. Maryland, Winter 2011. Stay safe.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm gonna shovel mine out from under 26 inches of snow! :facepalm:


That's a good chunk! Heard about some driving bans? That's nuts. Two years ago we were close to a storm like that. Gti had snow coming up over the hood everywhere I went. But good winters and some strategic driving kept me moving. Minus getting high centered once. 

Stay safe man. Take some pictures too. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm gonna shovel mine out from under 26 inches of snow! :facepalm:


Just did mine. :wave:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Just did mine. :wave:


gonna try to open my garage door....  


but i still have to snowblo the drive and the plow mountain at the street...


then its QUATtRO timE!:vampire:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

I bought subaruski1 OEM S4 19" wheels from him. I put them on my car today. My car is dirty


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

empivw said:


> I bought subaruski1 OEM S4 19" wheels from him. I put them on my car today. My car is dirty


Pssh that is clean! I am off to the carwash now. Can't even tell what color it is!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Pssh that is clean! I am off to the carwash now. Can't even tell what color it is!


Color? I couldn't even find my car this morning


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Evo V said:


> Color? I couldn't even find my car this morning


Touche, you guys got hit hard! We haven't had a storm like that in some time. Two years ago was a doozy but no 3 feet at once.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> As far as I know, the only time it "auto-locks" is if you unlock it, and don't open any doors for 15 seconds. Less of an auto-lock, more of a re-lock





krazyboi said:


> Ding ding ding...but I think it's a bit longer than 15 seconds.


That's the only one I've experienced. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

empivw said:


> I bought subaruski1 OEM S4 19" wheels from him. I put them on my car today. My car is dirty


Looks great man! Love that color, and the euro headlights. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Went to install new alternator found out the guy who did my timing belt forget to plug in the connector for the alternator. Now im mad. I gotta deal with returning a part.





neu318 said:


> Damn, that blows man


Eh, at least it was just an unplugged connector. Now you can return the part and get your money back, plus you didn't have to spend the time an effort to replace the alternator.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Got these: 



Putting them on tomorrow morning. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> That's a good chunk! Heard about some driving bans? That's nuts. Two years ago we were close to a storm like that. Gti had snow coming up over the hood everywhere I went. But good winters and some strategic driving kept me moving. Minus getting high centered once.
> 
> Stay safe man. Take some pictures too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


I'm about to go do mine, will take plenty of photos!

We had a driving ban in the city from 4pm Friday to 4pm Saturday, I've never seen it so dead! At one point the city disappeared behind the snow on Friday night and stayed like that until noon Saturday. :thumbup::thumbup:

Only sad thing about the entire storm: I couldn't get in a powder day


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

empivw said:


> I bought subaruski1 OEM S4 19" wheels from him. I put them on my car today. My car is dirty


That's a good image to wake up to on a snowy Sunday. :vampire:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm about to go do mine, will take plenty of photos!
> 
> We had a driving ban in the city from 4pm Friday to 4pm Saturday, I've never seen it so dead! At one point the city disappeared behind the snow on Friday night and stayed like that until noon Saturday. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Only sad thing about the entire storm: I couldn't get in a powder day


Dude I tried texting you to shed but no answer


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Plasti-dipped my Oz's today as i'm broke until next month...lol

Before









During









After










Looks MUCH better!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> Got these:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting them on tomorrow morning. :thumbup:


can u provide part #?
also how did the front driver door install? went in easy?

any diy links?


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Washed my car. Here are better pics with the OEM 19" s4 wheels with a clean car. What I like best is the wheels match the S3 grill and front splitter. Also matches the rear bumper lower grey portion


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Cam follower with tp.liquid

@56k miles


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*A3 to S3*

see link below

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5956596-A3-to-S3-Body-EUR-Interior-Conversion


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> can u provide part #?
> also how did the front driver door install? went in easy?
> 
> any diy links?


part numbers: 4F0 839 239 C GRU (x3) *&* 4F1 837 239 C GRU (x1)

DIY: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...49594-chrome-exterior-door-handle-trim-2.html *POST #70*

These door handle covers are compatible with facelift A3s. IF your car is a 2006-2008, one must replace all 4 door handles with facelifted ones: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140701804591?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

I haven't installed them yet, for I'm still waiting on the facelift door handles. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> part numbers: 4F0 839 239 C GRU (x3) *&* 4F1 837 239 C GRU (x1)
> 
> DIY: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...49594-chrome-exterior-door-handle-trim-2.html *POST #70*
> 
> ...


tp, should we do it? I think i prefer all black but wudda ya think? would they look good on my car?


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

empivw...I think I found a long lost cousin...altough mine is no where near as far along as yours is. Got around to installing my e-codes today and got the auto leveling working, then gave here a mini detail...


----------



## smelly. (Nov 10, 2003)

empivw said:


> I bought subaruski1 OEM S4 19" wheels from him. I put them on my car today. My car is dirty


How's the ride on those 19s?


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

smelly. said:


> How's the ride on those 19s?


19's ride fine. I have H&R coilovers too.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Scuba*A3 said:


> empivw...I think I found a long lost cousin...altough mine is no where near as far along as yours is. Got around to installing my e-codes today and got the auto leveling working, then gave here a mini detail...


Your Car looks awesome!


----------



## smelly. (Nov 10, 2003)

empivw said:


> 19's ride fine. I have H&R coilovers too.


How is it compared to stock? I'm close to pulling the trigger on the same wheels and coilovers soon. Just curious on how different the ride is.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tcardio said:


> tp, should we do it? I think i prefer all black but wudda ya think? would they look good on my car?


yea do it!

i think u have the all black with strip alrady so u can just swap the covers


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Dude I tried texting you to shed but no answer


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You need a little tug job? umpkin: I can swing by after work and pull you out.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You need a little tug job? umpkin: I can swing by after work and pull you out.


The only tug jobs I need are found on Brazzers. 

For real though, I might need one later this week if all of this rain freezes over night. Supposed to get up to 46 today but a low of 33 over night, right back up to the 40s tomorrow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You need a little tug job? umpkin: I can swing by after work and pull you out.


Make sure you get a running start and yank it out.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

no school today. find one of these:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

or one of these:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> Sent my A3 to the dealer on a flatbed.





krazyboi said:


> Uh oh...





lausch said:


> I'll provide more deets once it's repaired under an extended warranty.





lausch said:


> Cam follower, cam shafts, HPFP, PCV, yadda, yadda, yadda. Shout out to FSK Audi in Frederick, MD.


+ Intake Flap Motor. Picking it up this afternoon.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> + Intake Flap Motor. Picking it up this afternoon.


So it just cut out on you? At least you were able to go on your trip and back. Would suck if it happened down south.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> or one of these:


Fixed


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> So it just cut out on you?


Not exactly. After changing the oil last Thursday I pulled the HPFP to inspect the cam follower. I could see straight through it. Closed everything up, pushed it out of my garage, and flat towed it to the dealer. They not only addressed the warranty extension covering the intake camshaft, cam follower and HPFP, but also the campaigns for the PCV and intake flap motor. 



krazyboi said:


> At least you were able to go on your trip and back. Would suck if it happened down south.


That was the first thing my wife said.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just took out the blower motor from behind the glovebox because it stopped working today. I put some WD40 on it and it works like new again.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Fixed


You laugh, but my dad shovels in shorts and sorrel boots. No chain though.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

rick89 said:


> Just took out the blower motor from behind the glovebox because it stopped working today. I put some WD40 on it and it works like new again.


How bad of a job was it?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> I could see straight through it.


That's pretty gangster it ran with a hole in the follower. Makes me feel more comfortable, tbh.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

fyi wd40 is a degreaser. you should put some oil in it instead


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

$$Rich$$ said:


> How bad of a job was it?


Its really easy there is about 8 8mm screws you have to take out for the glove box to fall off and then you have to look to the bottom on the right side and twist the blower motor off from the bottom and it slides right out. At most if your a novice like me and are a little slow it will take you like 15 minutes. If your pro and do this stuff everyday then less then 10mins tops. But if your blower motor stops working don't go out and buy a new one for $300 dollars, most likely the case is that its seized and needs WD40.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> That's pretty gangster it ran with a hole in the follower. Makes me feel more comfortable, tbh.


Forgot to ask them to save the follower for me, but it looked like the one in the center. For the record, my A3 has 111,000 miles and I believe this is the first time anyone (me) has inspected the follower.










Image credit: New German Performance


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

$$Rich$$ said:


> How bad of a job was it?


I did it a few months back, just a simple twist and it comes out....removing the glovebox is a pain but it's 6 bolts and it slides off.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> Forgot to ask them to save the follower for me, but it looked like the one in the center. For the record, my A3 has 111,000 miles and I believe this is the first time anyone (me) has inspected the follower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need to look at mine again


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/34697809.jpg


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> fyi wd40 is a degreaser. you should put some oil in it instead


Its working now and everything is all back together, ill remember that in the future incase it ever stops working again.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This thread reminds me I need to do my can follower again probably next oil change.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Got this in the mail today


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rambag3 said:


> Got this in the mail today


For the love of god, what is inside??


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> For the love of god, what is inside??


if its from ECS, probably not what was ordered. 

BAZINGA. :vampire:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> if its from ECS, probably not what was ordered.
> 
> BAZINGA. :vampire:


:thumbup: not to mention they prob. paid more for shipping than the parts.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: not to mention they prob. paid more for shipping than the parts.


BURN. 

Been burned by Ecs many of times and every time had absolutely nothing done about it


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Installed Ksport adjustable end links.

Laid frame.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

greyjetta said:


> BURN.
> 
> Been burned by Ecs many of times and every time had absolutely nothing done about it


Ha.
But they make up for the overpriced shipping rates with crappy customer service. 

:wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Installed Ksport adjustable end links.
> 
> Laid frame.


You fancy huh?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> part numbers: 4F0 839 239 C GRU (x3) *&* 4F1 837 239 C GRU (x1)
> 
> DIY: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...49594-chrome-exterior-door-handle-trim-2.html *POST #70*
> 
> ...


*UPDATE:* For those wanting to do this mod with a pre-facelift A3, you're gonna need the following parts:
-4F0837207B (x1)
-8P0837207 (x3)

Pre-facelift door handles are one piece, while facelifted A3s have 2 piece door handles. You can retain your lock cylinder for the driver door. :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> You fancy huh?


The fanciest :beer:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was a little hesitant to inspect another part prone to failure after my cam follower experience last week, but I threw caution to the wind and pulled my diverter valve. Holy cow, could they have made that any more difficult to get to? My 2007 has part number 06F 145 710 C, so it appears it was replaced at some point although this is not the most current revision D with a piston in place of the rubber diaphragm. All looks good, but I plan to order and install the newer 06H 145 710 D. YMMV.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> For the love of god, what is inside??


What's in the box!?!?

4 red coil packs and a steering column boost gauge. Pics when the gauge is installed which won't be until I also buy that diesel geek short shifter.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

lausch said:


> I was a little hesitant to inspect another part prone to failure after my cam follower experience last week, but I threw caution to the wind and pulled my diverter valve. Holy cow, could they have made that any more difficult to get to? My 2007 has part number 06F 145 710 C, so it appears it was replaced at some point although this is not the most current revision D with a piston in place of the rubber diaphragm. All looks good, but I plan to order and install the newer 06H 145 710 D. YMMV.


ETKA shows 06F 145 710 C as being supersed by 06F 145 710 G (2005-2007)
and 06H 145 710 D shows for years: 2005-2008.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

daniel.ramirez said:


> ETKA shows 06F 145 710 C as being supersed by 06F 145 710 G (2005-2007) and 06H 145 710 D shows for years: 2005-2008.


Thanks Daniel. My understanding is that Revision D is the current revision for all 2.0T FSI and TFSI motors. Are we saying the same thing?

Brian


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> Holy cow, could they have made that any more difficult to get to?


Probably. :beer:



From the bottom, it's actually really easy to reach. umpkin:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> From the bottom, it's actually really easy to reach.


Reach is one thing. Having the exact combination of ratchet, extension, bit holder and allen bit [or allen socket] long enough to clear the DV but short enough to fit in that space is another.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

lausch said:


> Reach is one thing. Having the exact combination of ratchet, extension, bit holder and allen bit [or allen socket] long enough to clear the DV but short enough to fit in that space is another.


I agree. One of those bolts is quite tricky to get to


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> What's in the box!?!?
> 
> 4 red coil packs and a steering column boost gauge. Pics when the gauge is installed which won't be until I also buy that diesel geek short shifter.


I replaced my coil pack with red ones 2 years ago. About a month ago I had to drop my car at dealership for something and the first statement from them was: "You have wrong coil packs. This are not made for your car. This and your p-flo are causing all the troubles." What a morons. They didn't even look for the problem they just stated that my mods are reason for failures.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> Reach is one thing. Having the exact combination of ratchet, extension, bit holder and allen bit [or allen socket] long enough to clear the DV but short enough to fit in that space is another.


It took me 20 minutes, 1 short-ratchet and an allen bit to remove and re-install with the atmospheric spacer. Rob probably knows what size ratchet better than I since it was done in his garage.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah I got nothing. That was a long time ago.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah I got nothing. That was a long time ago.


The beard is blocking your memories. Not sure if a good play or not.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The beard is blocking your memories. Not sure if a good play or not.


Definitely good. I've a lot of bad memories.


:beer::beer:umpkin:


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Evo V said:


> I replaced my coil pack with red ones 2 years ago. About a month ago I had to drop my car at dealership for something and the first statement from them was: "You have wrong coil packs. This are not made for your car. This and your p-flo are causing all the troubles." What a morons. They didn't even look for the problem they just stated that my mods are reason for failures.


Oh great because the coil packs are going in right after the p-flo :banghead:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> Oh great because the coil packs are going in right after the p-flo :banghead:


Neither one of them was my issue. Audi specialists just didn't want to look into my problem.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Neither one of them was my issue. Audi specialists just didn't want to look into my problem.


Go to an indy shop, they'll actually give 2 sh!ts


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Evo V said:


> I replaced my coil pack with red ones 2 years ago. About a month ago I had to drop my car at dealership for something and the first statement from them was: "You have wrong coil packs. This are not made for your car. This and your p-flo are causing all the troubles." What a morons. They didn't even look for the problem they just stated that my mods are reason for failures.





rambag3 said:


> Oh great because the coil packs are going in right after the p-flo :banghead:


lol, LJ, I'm not sure if you're trolling or not, but if you're not I'm pretty sure Evo is just calling out the dealer on being idiots and not willing to look into what caused certain failures
since you bought the coilpacks from one of the sites I gave you (as long as you selected the right car/engine) you will have the right packs.
the red packs are the same as the black ones...just red
and the p-flo is just an intake...unless you have holes in it or the air filter and stuff other than air goes in, it will be fine


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> lol, LJ, I'm not sure if you're trolling or not, but if you're not I'm pretty sure Evo is just calling out the dealer on being idiots and not willing to look into what caused certain failures
> since you bought the coilpacks from one of the sites I gave you (as long as you selected the right car/engine) you will have the right packs.
> the red packs are the same as the black ones...just red
> and the p-flo is just an intake...unless you have holes in it or the air filter and stuff other than air goes in, it will be fine


No never trolling, just the dealer by me is already proving to be pretty stupid so the thought that Evo had problems with the same setup I'm looking to have just makes me smack my head.
I got a non dealer shop I like now though so I doubt I'll be going to Audi much.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Neither one of them was my issue. Audi specialists just didn't want to look into my problem.


Didn't see this before I replied to Cameron.

Yeah I'm not worried about it causing problems I'm more worried about Audi going "oh this is your problem" when you and I and this forum all know its not.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Today I totally modded my B1s1 oxygen sensor with a new one. :thumbup:

A total bitch to reach. B2s1 was much easier.

Rock Auto FTW with the best deal on oem bosch widebands! :heart:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

I bought Votex side skirts from the dealership

also bought S3 front and rear brakes


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

went to a local meet









then got this many miles on my car on the way home









Happy Valentine's Day! :laugh::wave:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

t


NYCameron said:


> went to a local meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That a red s5? Drool...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> t
> 
> That a red s5? Drool...


yup. That's the head of the NY Chapter of my club: Coolwater


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally installed a Blitzsafe Aux interface. That 6 disc changer wasn't cutting it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Finally installed a Blitzsafe Aux interface. That 6 disc changer wasn't cutting it.


Was it pretty easy? What kit did you pick up?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Was it pretty easy? What kit did you pick up?


Yeah, it was pretty easy. There's a DIY on YouTube for an A4 with Symphony II. (Same radio I have) 

I picked up the Blitzsafe Audi/M-Link V.1B online from Enfig Car Stereo.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Had CEL show up, scanned it, and came up with: P0455. :facepalm:
Cleared the code after checking gas caps (Incidentally, I have 2). Gas caps were fine, so I suspect either charcoal canister, or N80 Valve. Warranty should take care of this next Thursday. Wish me luck.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Changed plugs, installed intake... Finally & quck wipe down of engine bay. Might bring vag-com and do some data logging, make sure she's running ok.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

empivw said:


> I bought Votex side skirts from the dealership
> 
> also bought S3 front and rear brakes


Interested in performance once completed.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

As a Votex side skirt owner myself, performance isn't notably affected. umpkin:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> As a Votex side skirt owner myself, performance isn't notably affected. umpkin:


x2


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> x2


Agreed... I do notice every time it rains and I get out in my scrubs, they easily touch and get wet/dirty


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> yup. That's the head of the NY Chapter of my club: Coolwater


that amber corner just kills it for me


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Murdered out my grill today with plasti dip


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Murdered out my grill today with plasti dip


More pics please!


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

took a picture while eating


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

lausch said:


> More pics please!






















Just need plate filler now to get rid of drill holes


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh yeah....the before pic....lol


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Went auto crossing yesterday for the first time and had a lot of fun pushing the car to its limits.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Twistedchild420 said:


>


Sprayed it in place...you're a braver man than I. Nice work though. Any close up shots showing the texture? That's my only concern with Plastidip...I don't want my grille to look like a tool handle.

Brian


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Crappy iPhone video of my Auto-X


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

@twistedchild420

how did you keep from gumming up the rad?

looks nice, OBTW.

cheers.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm all for trying new things but plasti dipping your grill seems a little bit like a cut corner, just buy a black grill they are pretty cheap now and look a lot better. But that's just me and this is vortex! More power to you.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Replaced driver's side window & lock switches, & enabled heated mirrors via vagcom.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Installed all weather mats and trunk area mat.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Installed all weather mats and trunk area mat.


They are so nice!


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> @twistedchild420
> 
> how did you keep from gumming up the rad?
> 
> ...


 Just didn't spray too deep in...still got good coverage though.


a3toxx said:


> I'm all for trying new things but plasti dipping your grill seems a little bit like a cut corner, just buy a black grill they are pretty cheap now and look a lot better. But that's just me and this is vortex! More power to you.


Got a link?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

a3toxx said:


> I'm all for trying new things but plasti dipping your grill seems a little bit like a cut corner, just buy a black grill they are pretty cheap now and look a lot better. But that's just me and this is vortex! More power to you.


I dipped my whole car and IMO it looks freakin sexy. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I dipped my whole car and IMO it looks freakin sexy. :thumbup:


Yea but...wtf do YOU know? umpkin:

You should update your sig. Your car isn't Lava Grey.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea but...wtf do YOU know? umpkin:
> 
> You should update your sig. Your car isn't Lava Grey.


:heart:


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Just didn't spray too deep in...still got good coverage though.
> 
> 
> Got a link?


http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/ES6640/ Ecs is a rip off though.







but I guess for even less then half the price you can plasti dip it. I just go OEM where possible. But yours looks nice.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I dipped my whole car and IMO it looks freakin sexy. :thumbup:


 I would paint or wrap before I dipped a whole car dip sucks to clean/keep clean and taking it off is a nightmare from my experience. Do you have pictures of your car?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


You did flat black. Over lava grey that's sad  the black looks good though.I've had first hand experience with a dipped white car... It was miserable.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

a3toxx said:


> You did flat black. Over lava grey that's sad  the black looks good though.I've had first hand experience with a dipped white car... It was miserable.


Going to do something different in the spring, it was a free wrap and I only could do a solid color.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Greased my RSB bushings in hopes it would quieten down the creaking noises I'm getting from the back of the car going over uneven surfaces. It did not  I guess I'll look at the shock mounts this weekend and see if they're worn out.

Also got a CEL last night for P2096 post cat O2 sensor too lean. I guess I'll check my downpipe for leaks while I have the car up.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Picked up the big-sized Thule ski/board attachment. :thumbup::thumbup: 

Yakima took forever and a day to process the refund on my box I got for Christmas, but at least their support is based state-side.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I dipped my whole car and IMO it looks freakin sexy. :thumbup:


Yea...like armpit hair looks freakin sexy. I keed, I keed. 

cheers.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

P3 Gauge installed!


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

Twistedchild420 said:


>


did the overspray come off easy?

i actually took off my bumper and grill to do it:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

everfresh59 said:


> P3 Gauge installed!


that's hawt! :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

With the Daytona 500 and a Pinewood Derby today, it seemed like a good day to dust off the autocross numbers.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Did a whole lot of work yesterday while NYCameron watched... No wait I wrote that backward, he did all the work, I watched and held an umbrella and then he wouldn't let me pay for lunch. In hebrew/yiddish we call that a mench.

So, first we got rid of the engine cover and installed this.



then we ripped out all for coil packs and put in these



car was having a problem starting so we changed out this



pulled this off 



to get to and replace this





So thank you again Cam, (the person not the follower) next up my boost gauge and diesel geek short shifter.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> with the daytona 500 and a pinewood derby today, it seemed like a good day to dust off the autocross numbers.


Jimmie!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

rambag3 said:


> Did a whole lot of work yesterday...


Looks like you got to that cam follower just in time. How hard was the N80 to replace (it's okay to answer for Cameron)? I've read that some struggle with the clamps and/or removing the hoses. Since you're not running an engine cover, you should install this red USP Motorsports coil pack harness cover.

Brian


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

lausch said:


> Looks like you got to that cam follower just in time. How hard was the N80 to replace (it's okay to answer for Cameron)? I've read that some struggle with the clamps and/or removing the hoses. Since you're not running an engine cover, you should install this red USP Motorsports coil pack harness cover.
> 
> Brian


A flat head screwdriver plus a hammer was all it took to pop the clamps off, you will need replacement clamps though. Job takes 5 minutes maybe.

That cover looks hot! Let me check the shipping.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> So thank you again Cam, (the person not the follower) next up my boost gauge and diesel geek short shifter.


:thumbup: send me the DIYs for those and I'll see if I can help you out



lausch said:


> Looks like you got to that cam follower just in time. How hard was the N80 to replace (it's okay to answer for Cameron)? I've read that some struggle with the clamps and/or removing the hoses. Since you're not running an engine cover, you should install this red USP Motorsports coil pack harness cover.
> 
> Brian


the clamps took longer than the swap, and since it's not anything high pressure, it's not required to get replacement clamps right away


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

rambag3 said:


> A flat head screwdriver plus a hammer was all it took to pop the clamps off, you will need replacement clamps though. Job takes 5 minutes maybe.
> 
> That cover looks hot! Let me check the shipping.


For the red coil pack harness I think you may have to customize it because it is not the same as the one in the a3. If you look at the design compared to the one that is shown its not the same. I know because i ordered one and it did not fit and since I also have an A4 i just installed it on that car instead cause no customization was needed. You may want to call USP to confirm this when you order it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> Since you're not running an engine cover, you should install this red USP Motorsports coil pack harness cover.
> 
> Brian


This is pretty cool. I feel like $30 is the right price. Maybe a little high, but I wouldn't pay more than that for it.

Getting ready to pull the trigger on summer tires. GUYS I'M SCARED


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> This is pretty cool. I feel like $30 is the right price. Maybe a little high, but I wouldn't pay more than that for it.
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on summer tires. GUYS I'M SCARED


It shows 25.88 on the website plus 7.44 for shipping, at least to Ny.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on summer tires. GUYS I'M SCARED


do it!
what are you getting?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> do it!
> what are you getting?


Nitto NeoGen in 205/40-18.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> This is pretty cool. I feel like $30 is the right price. Maybe a little high, but I wouldn't pay more than that for it.
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on summer tires. GUYS I'M SCARED


I'm doing wheels and tires soon...thinking LMs (reps: because it says I'm classy, but I like to save money) and TBD on tyres (british!). 

Also what do you guys think a good price to get a crack repaired is? Shop down the street from my house quoted $95 and they seem to be the best around. http://wheelsolutionsinc.com/pricing.html


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

$95 seems steep for crack. How much are you trying to get? :laugh:umpkin:

I have no idea. Are they welding it? What is the wheel material? If it's cast aluminium (in keeping with the European theme, the Irish metal has an extra "i" for added strength), I'd be weary of the wheel getting destroyed.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> $95 seems steep for crack. How much are you trying to get? :laugh:umpkin:
> 
> I have no idea. Are they welding it? What is the wheel material? If it's cast aluminium (in keeping with the European theme, the Irish metal has an extra "i" for added strength), I'd be weary of the wheel getting destroyed.


They are welding it, and I'm having him take a look at the wheel on Wednesday to tell me what he thinks is the best outcome.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> This is pretty cool. I feel like $30 is the right price. Maybe a little high, but I wouldn't pay more than that for it.
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on summer tires. GUYS I'M SCARED


Hey Rob,

We can order two and split the shipping cost.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm doing wheels and tires soon...thinking LMs (reps: because it says I'm classy, but I like to save money) and TBD on tyres (british!).
> 
> Also what do you guys think a good price to get a crack repaired is? Shop down the street from my house quoted $95 and they seem to be the best around. http://wheelsolutionsinc.com/pricing.html


My local shop charge approx $150/wheel...for any repair. Doesn't matter if you have cracks, rash, chips, dents, all of these or just one, it's still $150.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm doing wheels and tires soon...thinking LMs (reps: because it says I'm classy, but I like to save money) and TBD on tyres (british!).
> 
> Also what do you guys think a good price to get a crack repaired is? Shop down the street from my house quoted $95 and they seem to be the best around. http://wheelsolutionsinc.com/pricing.html


$95 seems VERY reasonable. Cracked wheels I really don't trust, personally rather just buy a new wheel.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Put air in the left front tire. . .


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> $95 seems VERY reasonable. Cracked wheels I really don't trust, personally rather just buy a new wheel.


Luckily they are my winters, and I'm buying new summers in the next few months, so my stockies might become my winters next year (did that make any sense at all?).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Installed roof rack finally


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Installed roof rack finally


JT, did you put anything underneath the contact points to prevent scuffing?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> JT, did you put anything underneath the contact points to prevent scuffing?


Scuffing? What scuffing?






Yea, Lamin-x roof rail kit :thumbup:


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Just sent in the last payment


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Some dbag on this forum told me about a red coil pack harness cover. So I bought it and installed it. :laugh:
Also replaced my cracked oil cap with the Porsche 911 one.

Before:


After:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

i got a newsouth boost gauge installed today


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

rambag3 said:


> Some dbag on this forum told me about a red coil pack harness cover. So I bought it and installed it.


I resemble that remark.

Brian


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> i got a newsouth boost gauge installed today


Did you get any rubbing between the column pod and steering wheel? I did.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Installed roof rack finally


Those are my second favorite load bars. Looks good Johnny. Are you going to add a fairing?

Brian


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

lausch said:


> I resemble that remark.
> 
> Brian


You sure, do thanks for the info it looks great, just needed a slight modification to the plastic to get it to fit.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jennifer571 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.http://www.*********.info/20.jpg


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Did you get any rubbing between the column pod and steering wheel? I did.


Nope no rubbing... My steering wheel is all the way extended tho.... I dunno that's makes a difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> Those are my second favorite load bars. Looks good Johnny. Are you going to add a fairing?
> 
> Brian


Not at the moment. There is one on my cargo box though.



Burbank2broward said:


> Nope no rubbing... My steering wheel is all the way extended tho.... I dunno that's makes a difference


Lucky. Mine eventually wore down and the rubbing is gone.

Getting gaskets replaced. Fun times.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Getting gaskets replaced. Fun times.


Take that back. Valve cover removed. Can't install new gasket b/c they didn't have bolts in stock locally :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

son reuse the old bolts


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> son reuse the old bolts


The tech showed me the bolts and it looks like there is a rubber sleeve on the top that compresses. Looking at the 2.0, you just have regular bolts.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Looking at the 2.0, you just have *regular* bolts.


Gee, thanks Johnny. On the upside, those come with *regular* pricing.

Brian


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> Gee, thanks Johnny. On the upside, those come with *regular* pricing.
> 
> Brian


HAHA, the bolts for mine are $6.16. For YOU guys, it's... not sold separately?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Turned my A3 into a Snow Plow .....


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ODY said:


> Turned my A3 into a Snow Plow .....


I. Want. Moar. Snow. Nao.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> I. Want. Moar. Snow. Nao.


Winter is when I wish I never moved to the city. After 3 days any fresh snow turns into a big brown mess. :facepalm:


----------



## HybridSeed (Jun 15, 2010)

Put on my bsh stage 1 pcv fix , removed my oil cap extension, and washed her for the weekend


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

with all the complaints about front end noise and bashing the coilovers and strut mounts and engine mounts, i must admit i had joined the same group. a few members have switched over to the subframe shifting group and i have now joined them. i just installed the tyrolsport subframe bushing kit and all the noise is now gone. no clunk, no crunch, no creak, NADA. i already tried the passat fix and that failed me as well. just thought i would let you guys know


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Painted and installed Hella Supertones! 
















Video
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums...4257BB3-6414-0000060A6481F46E_zps640fffd4.mp4


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Amie573 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.http://www.********.com/1.jpg


[email protected]


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Made her beautiful. Wash, wax, polish.. 3 hours later.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

06A3Stage2 said:


> Painted and installed Hella Supertones!


Do you need anything besides the kit off amazon?

Hella


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Replaced my cabin air filter.......man that thing was nasty and filled with all kinds of crap. Car already smells better and cleaner.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah some 14 gauge wire for the grounds, 12 gauge wire to go from: 1] The factory horn wires to the relay 2] The relay to the battery 3] Relay to the horns, some 12 gauge electrical ends to go on to the terminals on the horns (x4), 14 gauge electrical ring for the ground, and materials for however you want to mount it. That's about it!


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

^^^^ Can someone please explain this spam to me? What is the point? There's no external link or anything, just mindless babble..?

Am I spamming with every post, too? D:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I need a Crabon Fiber hood.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

DLV said:


> I need a Crabon Fiber hood.


God I wish I was good a photoshop


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> God I wish I was good a photoshop


You Suck at Photoshop!
God can't help you


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DLV said:


> I need a Crabon Fiber hood.


Why, why, why? They look like crap, they fit poorly, they only save a couple of pounds of weight, and they cheapen the image of the A3. Very boy-racer mitzu-hon-toy-nis. 

But hey, your money, your decision. 

cheers


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Why, why, why? They look like crap, they fit poorly, they only save a couple of pounds of weight, and they cheapen the image of the A3. Very boy-racer mitzu-hon-toy-nis.
> 
> But hey, your money, your decision.
> 
> cheers


X2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Why, why, why? They look like crap, they fit poorly, they only save a couple of pounds of weight, and they cheapen the image of the A3. *Very boy-racer mitzu-hon-toy-nis.*
> 
> But hey, your money, your decision.
> 
> cheers


Paging Johnny. :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

06A3Stage2 said:


>


How did you mount them? After almost hitting a douche in a BMW today I've come to the conclusion my oem horns are not loud enough.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the hood... But that Cupra style knock off looks turrible.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Today I sorted this one annoying rattle that was coming from the driver side passenger door. Pulled off speaker cover to find speaker wasn't mounted and dangling about hitting the inside of the door. Was going to remove door panel but decided to use a spring pull tool and pliers to snap it back in place. Rattle gone! :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

06A3Stage2 said:


>


$15k car with a pointless CF hood and a cheap-as-**** homedepot "front lip"

..It's like the mkiv forums all over again :facepalm:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

t_white said:


> $15k car with a pointless CF hood and a cheap-as-**** homedepot "front lip"
> 
> ..It's like the mkiv forums all over again :facepalm:


I wouldn't say pointless. CF is lightweight, no? And maybe he got tired of getting his legitimate front lips ripped off/scuffed/etc... :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

at least he has prenium package with xenons


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> $15k car with a pointless CF hood and a cheap-as-**** homedepot "front lip"
> 
> ..It's like the mkiv forums all over again :facepalm:


I swear to god its not my fault!!! I left there months ago!!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> I swear to god its not my fault!!! I left there months ago!!


Trendsetter


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> How did you mount them? After almost hitting a douche in a BMW today I've come to the conclusion my oem horns are not loud enough.


They actually fit fine in the stock location using stock wiring. I simply clipped the OEM connector and crimped on the new terminals.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

a3toxx said:


> X2


Cuz some hoodrat stomped my hood and it looks like total ass right now. I could replace it with a stock hood and pay to have it painted, but the price will be hundreds more. I've got open sky, so the hood and roof will be black-ish and the rest of the car some kind of ocean blue. Yes I'm cheap, but in this case cheap may look ok. 

Or I could pound out the dents and wrap my hood in some crabon fibre sickers.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

DLV said:


> Cuz some hoodrat stomped my hood and it looks like total ass right now. I could replace it with a stock hood and pay to have it painted, but the price will be hundreds more. I've got open sky, so the hood and roof will be black-ish and the rest of the car some kind of ocean blue. Yes I'm cheap, but in this case cheap may look ok.
> 
> Or I could pound out the dents and wrap my hood in some crabon fibre sickers.


Pics of said hoodrat? opcorn:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

rambag3 said:


> Do you need anything besides the kit off amazon?
> 
> Hella


do you guys feel the stock horn isn't enough? i think it packs a nice punch. i've scared some peeps silly when they've veered into my lane at times!


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Added a couple new parts

Newsouth Column Mounted Boost Gauge:
I need to turn it a little clockwise



Diesel Geek Short Shifter:




The boost gauge is going to kill my gas mileage cause I just love watching it climb, and the shifter is so smooth, quick and precise.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Pics of said hoodrat? opcorn:


----------



## gixerson (Aug 8, 2012)

06A3Stage2 said:


>


Looks fantastic, don't listen to the pensioners 

What is that lip spoiler please?


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes I know the ebay front lip is ****ty lol, like someone mentioned above I ripped off my old cupra lip and used this as a cheap winter fix. If I didn't drive on gravel everyday to my acreage and have some of the worst roads in Canada I'd have another cupra r lip or something equivalent, definitely will consider getting another one in the spring time. 

Also, when I bought the car 3 years ago it came with the cf hood. I've grown to kind of like it, but when the clear coat fades a little bit I'll probably paint it Ibis white to match the car, not that I have to justify my mods to you guys anyways :heart:

As for the horns I made custom brackets off of the bumper support and welded them with a spool gun.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

took of my bumper and repaired my broken headlamp tab. what a PITA that interior headlamp screw is. everything is back together but the bumper lining up with the lamp corner is kinda off.


----------



## gixerson (Aug 8, 2012)

06A3Stage2 said:


> Yes I know the ebay front lip is ****ty lol, like someone mentioned above I ripped off my old cupra lip and used this as a cheap winter fix. If I didn't drive on gravel everyday to my acreage and have some of the worst roads in Canada I'd have another cupra r lip or something equivalent, definitely will consider getting another one in the spring time.
> 
> Also, when I bought the car 3 years ago it came with the cf hood. I've grown to kind of like it, but when the clear coat fades a little bit I'll probably paint it Ibis white to match the car, not that I have to justify my mods to you guys anyways :heart:
> 
> As for the horns I made custom brackets off of the bumper support and welded them with a spool gun.


Once others start paying the bills for the car only THEN can they tell you what to do with it.
If you like it then that's really all that matters.

End of the day it's only a car, a device for getting you from A to B, so if you need to mod it to improve that drive to A to B good on ya :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

gixerson said:


> Once others start paying the bills for the car only THEN can they tell you what to do with it.
> If you like it then that's really all that matters.
> 
> End of the day it's only a car, a device for getting you from A to B, so if you need to mod it to improve that drive to A to B good on ya :thumbup:


Don't listen to this guy. Put your car on air and drive it on the lowest setting after you drop $4k on wheels. :facepalm::banghead:

umpkin::laugh:

I'm just kidding, you guys!:heart:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

06A3Stage2 said:


> Yes I know the ebay front lip is ****ty lol, like someone mentioned above I ripped off my old cupra lip and used this as a cheap winter fix. If I didn't drive on gravel everyday to my acreage and have some of the worst roads in Canada I'd have another cupra r lip or something equivalent, definitely will consider getting another one in the spring time.
> 
> Also, when I bought the car 3 years ago it came with the cf hood. I've grown to kind of like it, but when the clear coat fades a little bit I'll probably paint it Ibis white to match the car, not that I have to justify my mods to you guys anyways :heart:
> 
> As for the horns I made custom brackets off of the bumper support and welded them with a spool gun.


:thumbup: :thumbup: painting the hood would look much better, and I didn't realize you had a cupra lip before. I just don't like the cheap look of that lip.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Got her wershed and waxed. Also became the mayor of the local car wash on Foursquare :laugh:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Bought an exhaust on flee bay. Just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Don't listen to this guy. Put your car on air and drive it on the lowest setting after you drop $4k on wheels. :facepalm::banghead:
> 
> umpkin::laugh:
> 
> I'm just kidding, you guys!:heart:


I'm on Bilstein coils and only dropped $2K on wheels, guess I don't make the cut :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Why, why, why? They look like crap, they fit poorly, they only save a couple of pounds of weight, and they cheapen the image of the A3. Very boy-racer mitzu-hon-toy-nis.
> 
> But hey, your money, your decision.
> 
> cheers


Mine fit fine. Only issue is if you use the OEM hood strut, it pushes too much and makes the hood slightly crooked. Remove it and it's fine.



Ponto said:


> Paging Johnny. :laugh:


Thanks buddy


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Why, why, why? They look like crap, they fit poorly, they only save a couple of pounds of weight, and they cheapen the image of the A3. Very boy-racer mitzu-hon-toy-nis.
> 
> But hey, your money, your decision.
> 
> cheers





krazyboi said:


> Mine fit fine. Only issue is if you use the OEM hood strut, it pushes too much and makes the hood slightly crooked. Remove it and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy


my bad. 

I should have said, "Why, why, why? They look like crap, they _*fit fine. Only issue is if you use the OEM hood strut, it pushes too much and makes the hood slightly crooked. Remove it and it's fine*_, they only save a couple of pounds of weight, and they cheapen the image of the A3. Very boy-racer mitzu-hon-toy-nis. 
But hey, your money, your decision"
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


All kidding aside, as I orginally said, "*your money, your decision*". This is what's most important with any mod. The rest of us don't get a vote. 

cheers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> I should have said, "Why, why, why? They look like crap, they _*fit fine. Only issue is if you use the OEM hood strut, it pushes too much and makes the hood slightly crooked. Remove it and it's fine*_, they only save a couple of pounds of weight, and they cheapen the image of the A3. Very boy-racer mitzu-hon-toy-nis.
> But hey, your money, your decision"
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


THANK YOU VERY MUCH for fixing your incorrect statement


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

how much lighter is a CF hood over stock? i'd do it for weight savings if there were large enough. would probably paint to match body color though.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

aznsap said:


> how much lighter is a CF hood over stock? i'd do it for weight savings if there were large enough. would probably paint to match body color though.


I honestly think at least 1/2 the weight


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I honestly think at least 1/2 the weight


Aka like 20-25lbs. If you want to cut weight then just remove unneeded crap in the engine bay. Oh and a smaller battery can save 20lbs easily. But 20-50lbs won't make the car feel any faster so in the end you are still driving a 3,000lb turd with wheels. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Aka like 20-25lbs. If you want to cut weight then just remove unneeded crap in the engine bay. Oh and a smaller battery can save 20lbs easily. But 20-50lbs won't make the car feel any faster so in the end you are still driving a 3,000lb turd with wheels. :laugh:


Or if you are the VR Quattro group 3400lb Turd. 

To my surprise though my mk4 Gti was 2900-3000lbs.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Mine fit fine. Only issue is if you use the OEM hood strut, it pushes too much and makes the hood slightly crooked. Remove it and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy


What are you using to prop up your hood if you've removed the OEM hood strut? A broomstick? An aftermarket strut? 

Seriously tho, waiting for the weather to get better and then I'm going to fix that damn hood of mine. Lots of opinions on carbon fiber, and it's good to hear one from someone who actually has used the product.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DLV said:


> What are you using to prop up your hood if you've removed the OEM hood strut? A broomstick? An aftermarket strut?
> 
> Seriously tho, waiting for the weather to get better and then I'm going to fix that damn hood of mine. Lots of opinions on carbon fiber, and it's good to hear one from someone who actually has used the product.


I still use the OEM prop most times. There are times where I don't use a prop and just keep the OEM one in the trunk and throw it on when needed.

Edit: I wish there was one with adjustable/turnable ends. B/c these are fixed there is no way to leave it installed on one end and leave it in the engine bay.

Time to research!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Johnny, why don't you just install a little clip to hold the hood strut down where it would be when the hood is closed, just with the hood end disconnected?

Sorta like this:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> Added a couple new parts
> 
> Newsouth Column Mounted Boost Gauge:
> I need to turn it a little clockwise
> ...


looks good bud! How do you like the SS? Just as I described??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Johnny, why don't you just install a little clip to hold the hood strut down where it would be when the hood is closed, just with the hood end disconnected?
> 
> Sorta like this:


Genius!!!

I put her on a flatbed earlier for a ride


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Genius!!!
> 
> I put her on a flatbed earlier for a ride


beat dude...what happened?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> beat dude...what happened?


I had the intake manifold gasket and valve cover gaskets replaced last week. On the drive home, I could still smell oil burning so I thought it just had to burn off. Few days of driving and I could still smell it and see some faint smoke coming out of my hood as well. Popped the hood and it looks like there's smoke coming from the exhaust side.

I guess by fixing those small leaks, it pushed the leak further back.

Hopefully simple fix.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I had the intake manifold gasket and valve cover gaskets replaced last week. On the drive home, I could still smell oil burning so I thought it just had to burn off. Few days of driving and I could still smell it and see some faint smoke coming out of my hood as well. Popped the hood and it looks like there's smoke coming from the exhaust side.
> 
> I guess by fixing those small leaks, it pushed the leak further back.
> 
> Hopefully simple fix.


hoping its simple:thumbup:

and i just have to mention it again, smoked led tails would look great on your car


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Genius!!!
> 
> I put her on a flatbed earlier for a ride


no me gusta :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Burbank2broward said:


> looks good bud! How do you like the SS? Just as I described??


Love/hate relationship. I love the boost gauge and the shifter but now I'm all Johnny Speed Racer and my mpg has dropped 2 mpg.
Hopefully the awesomeness factor wears off before I get a ticket. Thanks for the info on the shifter, it is an awesome mod.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I put gas in it today. :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

JDBVR6 said:


> I put gas in it today. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

PSU said:


> :laugh:


Whoa where did you come from!? :wave:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

PSU said:


> :laugh:





Ponto said:


> Whoa where did you come from!? :wave:


I think someone is lost....:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> I think someone is lost....:laugh:


Daves not here man.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Daves not here man.


Dave who?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Daves not here man.


It's dave. D-A-V-E open up, I've got the stuff.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

1) got snowed/plowed in again
2) delayed trading it in for one more day because of the snow


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ceese said:


> It's dave. D-A-V-E open up, I've got the stuff.


Dave's not here.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

greggmischenko said:


> ...delayed trading it in for one more day because of the snow.


I can has mud flapz?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

No, man! It's me, Dave! Lemme in, man!


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

lausch said:


> I can has mud flapz?


No, sorry. It's been too cold to work outside this week and I don't have a garage. So they're staying on the car.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

aznsap said:


> how much lighter is a CF hood over stock? i'd do it for weight savings if there were large enough. would probably paint to match body color though.





krazyboi said:


> I honestly think at least 1/2 the weight


If the A3 hood is steel, then probably a decent weight savings. That's not the case with our TTs. The TT hood is aluminum and the weight savings is only a couple of lbs...but they do come with the same semi-poor fit, crappy look and boy-racer image.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

greggmischenko said:


> No, sorry. It's been too cold to work outside this week and I don't have a garage. So they're staying on the car.


I sad. But, happy things are working out for you Gregg.

Brian


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Pretty positive A3 hoods are aluminium. That extra i adds strength. umpkin:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe the hood is made of steel. I'm 2000 miles away from my car at the moment otherwise I'd put a magnet on the hood and see if it sticks.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

oooo I might be wrong. Here's the a3, not the 5 as I posted above.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice, I was about to ask when the A3 became a coupe. umpkin::laugh:


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

DLV said:


>


Darn and for a second I thought I located that squeaking part


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I do like how the steels are rated. Mild strength, high, *higher*, *ULTRA HIGH STRENGTH*


Annnnnnd...aluminum. :laugh:


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got my BLQ's finished 

Bags come home wednesday


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Got some gold teeth to match?


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Got some gold teeth to match?


Grillzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Oettinger rear valance is finally on! will get better pix up next week.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

eddiefury said:


>


What
exhaust
is
that


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

rambag3 said:


> What
> exhaust
> is
> that


my muffler shop guy installed a magnaflow setup.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Was driving from church and all of a sudden a big squealing sound started coming from my rear... Somehow a big twig got lodged behind the rotor, had to pry it out but Have to take the wheel off because I think there's still a piece in there


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Changed the oil, oil filter, air filter, cabin filter and put the stock wheels back on. 


..Now to put the stock exhaust and stock suspension back on to sell


----------



## aaronvogel (Feb 6, 2013)

*EBC Rotors and pads all around*

Fronts were clicking so I decided to just tidy up the look and go EBC slotted discs and red stuff pads all around. Did the fronts myself - first time doing brakes on a car :thumbup: but the rears proved too much for my driveway mechanic skills, so broke down and took it to a shop for that.

But, no more clicking and so far they feel much better than what was on there before. :beer:


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Changed the oil, filter, and oil temp/level sensor (the joys of being low). Also neglected the A3 and picked up an 83 Volkswagen Rabbit, 1.6L diesel, 2 door, 5 speed! Should have fun bombing around with that as well.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

06A3Stage2 said:


> picked up an 83 Volkswagen Rabbit, 1.6L diesel, 2 door, 5 speed! Should have fun bombing around with that as well.


I hate you :laugh:


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

t_white said:


> I hate you :laugh:


Why?


----------



## Jerry579 (Mar 11, 2013)

walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Jerry579 said:


> walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it



Sad to here, but if you're a grown-up and you still call your father "daddie", then daddie did the right thing....and probably sold "his" car, not yours. 

JK.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Jerry579 said:


> walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it


joined today. first post.
trying to troll?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Changed the oil, oil filter, air filter, cabin filter and put the stock wheels back on.
> 
> 
> ..Now to put the stock exhaust and stock suspension back on to sell


Sad story 



Jerry579 said:


> walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it


If you don't know TP, don't be stealing his lines!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> joined today. first post.
> trying to troll?


tp has another username. :facepalm:


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

t_white said:


> I hate you :laugh:


Nice I have an 81 diesel rabbit pickup.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

my daddie got lambo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Jerry579 said:


> walked into the garage.. my car was missing. ran inside asked wat the **** happeend to my car. daddie said he sold it


add to ignore list


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Made a reservation for tomorrow for airbag test papers to get the car inspected and registered. I wonder how many faults the inspector will find.. I know the airbags are working correctly and all the faults have already been cleared but the inspector needs papers with four rings logo on them to get the car registered. Among with just a few other things right now... (Car was bought damaged if someone doesn't know).

-Mici-


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Mici said:


> Made a reservation for tomorrow for airbag test papers to get the car inspected and registered. I wonder how many faults the inspector will find.. I know the airbags are working correctly and all the faults have already been cleared but the inspector needs papers with four rings logo on them to get the car registered. Among with just a few other things right now... (Car was bought damaged if someone doesn't know).
> 
> -Mici-


Awesome, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Installed S3 shift knob and wrapped interior in 3M Carbon Fiber 1080....


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cleaned and adjusted the rear wiper nozzles. Holy cow is that a poor design. May just go with a rear wiper delete plug.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Just waiting on my rotors from Adams rotors to put in the S3 brakes front and rear.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Found out both my front inner CVs are busted :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Found out both my front inner CVs are busted.


Johnny, the boots or the joints themselves? I pulled and repacked the CV's on my Land Cruiser last Spring. Not an easy task on a tank like that. If and when a CV starts spitting grease on the A3, I'm going to pull and replace the entire drive shaft. At around 100 bucks for an Empi part from ECS, I'm not dealing with the mess again.

Brian


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> Johnny, the boots or the joints themselves? I pulled and repacked the CV's on my Land Cruiser last Spring. Not an easy task on a tank like that. If and when a CV starts spitting grease on the A3, I'm going to pull and replace the entire drive shaft. At around 100 bucks for an Empi part from ECS, I'm not dealing with the mess again.
> 
> Brian


The joints themselves. I'm stealing parts from a part old 3.2 for $75/each. Also have issues w/ my suspension mounts. :laugh:

I laugh, but it's really tears.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I laugh, but it's really tears.


:laugh: I loled.

But seriously:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally got my air gauges wired for illumination lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Finally got my air gauges wired for illumination lol


 Where did you tap into for illumination signal? The input I used for E-level dimming is flaky sometimes.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TT vents installed.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Where did you tap into for illumination signal? The input I used for E-level dimming is flaky sometimes.


 Boost gauge power. Where that is tapped I'm not sure, PO had it installed. It's somewhere in the headlight switch obviously lol 

May not be the best option right now, but it works.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

ODY said:


> Installed S3 shift knob and wrapped interior in 3M Carbon Fiber 1080....


 More pics of the CF wrap, please? Any tips/suggestions, etc. for the install?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Custom exhaust and rear valence install


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

Blacked out the grill surround and fog light trims with gloss black vinyl overlay.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

sniper27 said:


> Blacked out the grill surround and fog light trims with gloss black vinyl overlay.


 looks good! now you need FPD and LOWER


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Black out is so much bettaa:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

sniper27 said:


> Blacked out the grill surround and fog light trims with gloss black vinyl overlay.


 Nice. Any pics of the process?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> Custom exhaust and rear valence install.


 Not my style, but nice work.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Drove her in a snowstorm...finally... we haven't gotten many this year
> 
> constantly floored it from a stop to feel the quattro hooking up .
> 
> Other drivers looking at me :screwy:


 :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I also spent most of my morning drive on snow-covered roads with the ass-end hanging out.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well... Over the past couple of weeks.... 

- New PCV 
- New fuel filter 
- New low pressure fuel pump 
- New spark plugs 

and today... 




























... Carbon cleaning and a new thermostat going in. 

It only took 2 hours to open the hood today too... Cable came loose... :banghead: 

Fun times...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Gryphon001 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Dreamt that I left my A3 on all night. weird dream


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

empivw said:


> Just waiting on my rotors from Adams rotors to put in the S3 brakes front and rear.


 Rotors are here. Monday is the install day for front and rear S3 brake conversion


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

empivw said:


> Rotors are here. Monday is the install day for front and rear S3 brake conversion


 :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

empivw said:


> Rotors are here. Monday is the install day for front and rear S3 brake conversion


 specs on the rotors??


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

And what calipers are you using? R32 I guess? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

plastidip my fog light grills


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Drove my A3 today 

May not seem like much but after spending a week in the shop to respray bumper and fender 
And then having the lock cylinder crap out when i was picking it up and resulted in the A3 being inoperable for 6 weeks. 

Im glad to have it fixed and be able to drive it. 
Also finally got a dp and just need to install it


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Parked it in the parking garage at work.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cleaned the snow off of her, set time to drop wheel off for repair.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

eddiefury said:


> specs on the rotors??


 Rotors are from Adamsrotors.com they are Black Zinc coated. Fronts are 345 mm and rears are 310mm


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mkim had adams rotors and boy are they lower quality. I wish i took a picture of the rotor with air pocket. One of the dimples had a fat air pocket behind it.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well... Over the past couple of weeks....
> 
> - New PCV
> - New fuel filter
> ...


 How much are you getting the intake cleaning done for and where did you take it I think I should get mine done soon


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> mkim had adams rotors and boy are they lower quality. I wish i took a picture of the rotor with air pocket. One of the dimples had a fat air pocket behind it.


 Adam doesnt make his own rotors, all he does is drill and slot them. My rotors are Zimmerman rotors per my request


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Buttoning down last minute touches to my new air setup. 

Went with a 5 gal tank instead of a 3, and added the Accuair eXo mount system. Next month I'll get the 2nd compressor to go with it :thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

greyjetta said:


> How much are you getting the intake cleaning done for and where did you take it I think I should get mine done soon


 
Nev's Garage in Mississauga. The guy is one of the best euro car specialists I know & he's reasonably priced. I got a 'long time repeat customer discount' but he said he normally takes $600+ ( Canadian) for a full clean... 

I must say, the car now feels sooooo much smoother and somehow 'lighter' if that makes sense. 

Fuel consumption went down a bit too, by almost 2L/100Km in some situations. Same stretch of highway I am now getting 7-8 L/100 km where a week ago it was 9-10. Although I also have a new fuel pump, filter and thermostat, which may help as well. 

Let me know if you want his contact info.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ups man came by today 
:thumbup: to ECS for the shipping, ive never seen wheels so well packaged, ill get more pics


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Ups man came by today
> :thumbup: to ECS for the shipping, ive never seen wheels so well packaged, ill get more pics


 Those the alzors? What size did you go with? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Ups man came by today
> :thumbup: to ECS for the shipping, ive never seen wheels so well packaged, ill get more pics


 Cute little man. Good looking wheels. You done good twice. 

cheers.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah those are alzor 18x8 et45


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Yeah those are alzor 18x8 et45


 You have incredible typing skills for a toddler. Oh wait...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Cute little man. Good looking wheels. You done good twice.
> 
> cheers.


 ty 



TBomb said:


> You have incredible typing skills for a toddler. Oh wait...


 LOL 

Im pretty anxious to compare the new vs old titanium rims, still not sure which will look best


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

these are quite darker than the OEM ones tho


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> these are quite darker than the OEM ones tho


 old Ti's are even darker


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I approve of everyone's updates, hopefully swapping on my stock exhaust and cleaning up the RS' this weekend :thumbup: 

...may even clean my interior some, needs a serious vacuum inside.


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Found my driver side windshield wiper is stripped


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

valeted at work b/c i got there late. hate other people driving my car 
especially valets that don't wash their hands after whizzing :banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> valeted at work b/c i got there late. hate other people driving my car
> especially valets that don't wash their hands after whizzing :banghead:


 Your steering wheel is covered in pee pee germs now.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Your steering wheel is covered in pee pee germs now.


 :sly::what:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Your steering wheel is covered in pee pee germs now.


 haha..it sure is. so is my shift knob. i'm so amazed with this valet dude. i want to say something, but just not sure how to put it nicely. feels like a Larry David moment waiting to happen.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

New valve stem covers


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistedchild420 said:


> New valve stem covers


 those are going to look so good on some kids bike


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Those are nice. Like! 

Ordered my new downpipe today and the cat back portion had arrived. I guess in a few weeks the ride will have some sound.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Twistedchild420 said:


> New valve stem covers


Your girlfriend is cute. umpkin:


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Your girlfriend is cute. umpkin:


Thanks! My wife get jealous of her though


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Thanks! My wife get jealous of her though


:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not much, but thought I'd share...
Just pick these oem 18" bad boys up


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dipped my back emblem,rocker panels,front lip, and rear valence



















Gotta re-do the grill....gonna gloss it next go around


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

You got the front in 4X4 mode???


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

The two tone black and red theme is interesting. 



Your A3 needs a drop *BAD*!


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> You got the front in 4X4 mode???


 lol I want it out of it BADLY! I got some heavy stereo equipment in the back.


JDBVR6 said:


> The two tone black and red theme is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your A3 needs a drop *BAD*!


Thanks man...i thought it would be different. And i debated on getting coils. But then made up my mind that i'm bagging it. Just gotta save up! APR stage 2 also on the list.


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

Got some LED tail lights put in, VAG COM so my fogs are now my DRL now. I just need to wash this beast now


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Twistedchild420 said:


>


I like the red and black. It is different! But yeah, needs to go low lol. Bags would be hella sick but are so sexpensive. lol


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Dipped my back emblem,rocker panels,front lip, and rear valence


exhaust delete too?!
I don't see any tail pipes!


----------



## Donna591 (Mar 25, 2013)

Drove the tractor - sorry, diesel engine - to work, sitting looong in traffic on the way there. Finally found a parking space that'll limit only one idiot from hitting me by parking on the end....


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Waiting for Rob to welcome is doppelganger


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Waiting for Rob to welcome is doppelganger


Hahaha it's awesome. I'm glad I didn't do my door blades, though. I prefer the look with those still red. So thanks for saving me from going through all that work! :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Donna591 said:


> Drove the tractor - sorry, diesel engine - to work, sitting looong in traffic on the way there. Finally found a parking space that'll limit only one idiot from hitting me by parking on the end....


STFU!


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

New snail:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Franken? Looks good!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Is that a replacement or Ko4?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Is that a replacement or Ko4?


That is the new Frankenturbo for the FSI platform. I'm currently running a prototype for them.. 


http://frankenturbo.com/new/F23T.html


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

A3Performance said:


> That is the new Frankenturbo for the FSI platform. I'm currently running a prototype for them..
> 
> 
> http://frankenturbo.com/new/F23T.html


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Frankenturbo installed:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

APR stage 2+ vs Frankenturbo Dyno:


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow nice numbers! Looks like a great alternative to APR for the price. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

starter -> 2006 2.0T with 6MT, Sport Package, and OpenSky.

only very minor stuff so far, did the clear ECS sidemarkers, dieselgeek short shift kit and as of today, the S3 shift knob/boot. Combo of the SS kit and the S3 lever has me in heaven right now, so much better than stock feel. I think my future holds an s-line steering wheel to make all my contact points feel just as good, then an APR stage 1, CAI, and coilovers, but I'm open to suggestions on the order


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

bcaudi said:


> starter -> 2006 2.0T with 6MT, Sport Package, and OpenSky.
> 
> only very minor stuff so far, did the clear ECS sidemarkers, dieselgeek short shift kit and as of today, the S3 shift knob/boot. Combo of the SS kit and the S3 lever has me in heaven right now, so much better than stock feel. I think my future holds an s-line steering wheel to make all my contact points feel just as good, then an APR stage 1, CAI, and coilovers, but I'm open to suggestions on the order


Seems like a great start. I wouldn't go too overboard on the CAI, from what I've learned they are mainly for audible aesthetics ("filter on a stick" mainly). 

If you don't mind me asking, how much was the S3 knob and boot?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

bcaudi said:


> starter -> 2006 2.0T with 6MT, Sport Package, and OpenSky.
> 
> only very minor stuff so far, did the clear ECS sidemarkers, dieselgeek short shift kit and as of today, the S3 shift knob/boot. Combo of the SS kit and the S3 lever has me in heaven right now, so much better than stock feel. I think my future holds an s-line steering wheel to make all my contact points feel just as good, then an APR stage 1, CAI, and coilovers, but I'm open to suggestions on the order


Sounds like you've got things going pretty good so far! It seems that the trend around these parts is bags over coils, just some food for thought. Interested to see where you take her from here! :thumbup:


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

cldub said:


> Seems like a great start. I wouldn't go too overboard on the CAI, from what I've learned they are mainly for audible aesthetics ("filter on a stick" mainly).
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much was the S3 knob and boot?


Oh I'm not planning on going nuts on a CAI, probably a K&N Typhoon off of amazon or something. I want one mostly just to ditch the engine cover, that thing can be a royal PITA. Anything after that is just bonus 

I ordered the S3 knob/boot from Europrice, think it ended up being 168 shipped. I thought it was a bit much til I installed it -- a little bit flatter across the top, a bit wider, has more weight to it, a touch shorter than stock, and it has soft touch leather -- worth every penny of it. I'm a big believer in contact points.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sounds like you've got things going pretty good so far! It seems that the trend around these parts is bags over coils, just some food for thought. Interested to see where you take her from here! :thumbup:


That seems to be the norm across most car modding scenes now. Almost all of my friends are bagged, kinda rare to find low cars still on coils.

Bcaudi, you should also be thinking general maintenance for your car, including: filters, cam follower, upgraded DV replacement, spark plugs, maybe new coilpacks, etc..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sounds like you've got things going pretty good so far! It seems that the trend around these parts is bags over coils, just some food for thought. Interested to see where you take her from here! :thumbup:


Trend as of late, yes. Necessary? Definitely not. It's just a matter of what your budget is. I think bags are coming down slightly in price as they're becoming more accessible and more people are becoming more willing to do the installs as they realize it's not very hard. But I'd say on average you could buy twice as much coilover for 1 air ride installation.


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

t_white said:


> That seems to be the norm across most car modding scenes now. Almost all of my friends are bagged, kinda rare to find low cars still on coils.
> 
> Bcaudi, you should also be thinking general maintenance for your car, including: filters, cam follower, upgraded DV replacement, spark plugs, maybe new coilpacks, etc..


I'm coming up on the 85k service in about two months, so while I agree, I'll see what my indie tells me at that point. All about keeping it top shape for the long haul, but I don't want to replace something if it's not necessary just yet.


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Trend as of late, yes. Necessary? Definitely not. It's just a matter of what your budget is. I think bags are coming down slightly in price as they're becoming more accessible and more people are becoming more willing to do the installs as they realize it's not very hard. But I'd say on average you could buy twice as much coilover for 1 air ride installation.


That's about where I am on it. Would bags be cool? Yep. Do I need all the adjustability that bags give you? Heck no. I just need a little more drop and I'll be happy.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

bcaudi said:


> I don't want to replace something if it's not necessary just yet.


Would you rather spend $50 for a cam follower or >$1000 for a new head?


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Would you rather spend $50 for a cam follower or >$1000 for a new head?


I'm pretty green as far as engine maintenance goes, would it be worth having the shop just go ahead and swap it out the next time I take it in? I need an oil change and a tire rotation anyway...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

bcaudi said:


> I'm pretty green as far as engine maintenance goes, would it be worth having the shop just go ahead and swap it out the next time I take it in? I need an oil change and a tire rotation anyway...


Definitely @ 85k. And post up pics of the old one. You'll probably also need to clean the intake valves. And timing belt. Replace the timing belt, not clean it.

Unless this stuff has been done before. I dunno the service history. Do you?


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Definitely @ 85k. And post up pics of the old one. You'll probably also need to clean the intake valves. And timing belt. Replace the timing belt, not clean it.
> 
> Unless this stuff has been done before. I dunno the service history. Do you?


There aren't any stamps in the book past 55k, but I have a receipt from a few months before the last owner sold it that shows what looks to be standard 75k service. I don't think they did the timing belt though. I know the dealer will likely screw me, how much would you anticipate it going for at a specialty shop? I have my pick here in the Twin Cities, fortunately...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Timing belt service I think is around 4-500? Someone who goes to a shop feel free to correct me. I think intake valve cleaning (aka "induction service") is a couple hundred. Again, I might be wrong. I do my own stuff, so I have no real concept of what costs what.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Speaking of which, where is the best place to grab a timing belt service kit? ECS is an obvious go-to but do any of you DIY guys have any other vendor favorites?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I got mine at ECS. (Can you tell I'm wicked busy today? I'm in training )


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Speaking of which, where is the best place to grab a timing belt service kit? ECS is an obvious go-to but do any of you DIY guys have any other vendor favorites?


http://shop.dbctuning.com/DBC_2_0T_FSI_Timing_Belt_Kit_BPY_p/2.0fsi.timing.kit.htm

DBC > ECS 

DBC will also pricematch anyone.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

anyone sell the timing belt kit with with the waterpump with the plastic impeller instead of the metal one?

i am friends with a few techs and they said they have seen enough problems with the metal impellers to only recommend the waterpumps with the plastic impellers.

I may end up just going through the dealership for the waterpump


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

jds215 said:


> anyone sell the timing belt kit with with the waterpump with the plastic impeller instead of the metal one?
> 
> i am friends with a few techs and they said they have seen enough problems with the metal impellers to only recommend the waterpumps with the plastic impellers.
> 
> I may end up just going through the dealership for the waterpump


The "Graf" water pump is plastic. I've been running one for 45k with no issues. OE is also plastic. 

Interesting read on plastic impellers...

http://www.blauparts.com/vw_water_pump_replacement/vw_water_pump_plastic_impeller_controversy.html


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What problems result from metal impellers?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

crew219 said:


> The "Graf" water pump is plastic. I've been running one for 45k with no issues. OE is also plastic.
> 
> Interesting read on plastic impellers...
> 
> http://www.blauparts.com/vw_water_pump_replacement/vw_water_pump_plastic_impeller_controversy.html


awesome link. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

bcaudi said:


> Oh I'm not planning on going nuts on a CAI, probably a K&N Typhoon off of amazon or something. I want one mostly just to ditch the engine cover, that thing can be a royal PITA. Anything after that is just bonus
> 
> I ordered the S3 knob/boot from Europrice, think it ended up being 168 shipped. I thought it was a bit much til I installed it -- a little bit flatter across the top, a bit wider, has more weight to it, a touch shorter than stock, and it has soft touch leather -- worth every penny of it. I'm a big believer in contact points.


Ohhh its on sale for ~$140


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

cldub said:


> Ohhh its on sale for ~$140


Just watch the shipping, but chances are if you order it you'll be happy either way


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

B&B downpipe showed up today, I'll probably wait until after my 35k service in a month or so. If I can hold out that is! Great deal at $431 shipped, now I'm tempted to jump in on the Haldex GB :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Replaced side engine mount
Replaced both front axles
Rerouted PVC dump to rear of car
Installed Tyrolsport Subframe collars

Will have car for one day, then it's off for suspension work :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Replaced side engine mount
> Replaced both front axles
> Rerouted PVC dump to rear of car
> Installed Tyrolsport Subframe collars
> ...


excellent...cant wait to see it at sowo:thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bought a roll of the 3m Di-Noc to do a few things under the hood to clean up the bay and well tried it on my pillars. It looks good and clean but it doesn't really go with my car, I think the Piano black looks better so I will be pulling it off.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Bought a roll of the 3m Di-Noc to do a few things under the hood to clean up the bay and well tried it on my pillars. It looks good and clean but it doesn't really go with my car, I think the Piano black looks better so I will be pulling it off.


I need to get some of the gloss black vinyl for my pillars as well, one of them is starting to bubble


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Guys. Holy crap. I got my mind blown this weekend. So this Optima red top might have fallen off a truck into my hands. It has been sitting in the box for at least 4 years. I finally got around to putting it in on Saturday. I had some other stuff to do as well, so I figured I'd do that first and let it charge. But I tried to start it anyways, just for kicks. First time, no problem. I was just like...wait...what? :screwy::thumbup:

So I dusted 'er off and racked up some miles. afewgoodman.jpg


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ Nice find!

Dropped my car off Friday. Won't see her for another 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I supercharged my b-pillar covers with some sandpaper and a can of flat black spray paint.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

DLV said:


> I supercharged my b-pillar covers with some sandpaper and a can of flat black spray paint.


Forgot to add a photo:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Went to get out of car, slipped on black ice and my knee went through my speaker cover... Any one got a spare driver side Bose cover?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the same issue...really sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You guys shouldn't be a bitch.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You guys shouldn't be a bitch.


I don't drive her daily, and can't see it when I drive....but I _know_ it's there which drives me crazy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> You guys shouldn't be a bitch.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Discovered a clunking sound in my passenger side suspension.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I don't drive her daily, and can't see it when I drive....but I _know_ it's there which drives me crazy.


Yeah, but I mean don't slip on ice.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah, but I mean don't slip on ice.


Well Ponto has no excuse, his people were born on skates.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, have any of you guys ever noticed your coolant gauge stop working? I was cruising around yesterday and it was very low. Almost at zero, but when I shut the key off, the needle dropped slightly (~1/16" at the tip...maybe?). Turned it back on and it came back up the same amount. Coolant reservoir was full (I've seen coolant temp gauges pinned at zero when the car is overheating because there was no coolant in it to for the sensor to detect) and it was definitely hot, but didn't seem too hot. Later on that day, I noticed it was working again and it's been working since. Maybe a one-time fluke?


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

Decided to take today off and make it a 4 day weekend. Today was supposed to be dedicated to detailing only on the A3 but I thought that would have to wait so I just washed it quickly and got to work. 

First of I hadn't had time in a while to finish up my 40k service which included new spark plugs. So I swapped those out which if you don't have the coil pack tool for the 24 valve VR it kind of blows. I spent at least 45 minutes trying to a) get the coil packs unplugged and b) trying to pull out cylinder 3 & 4. Cylinder 4 was the last to come out because I had to keep coming back to it due to massive pissed offedness. I finally get it pulled and throw my handy dandy plug socket down there, spin, spin, spin.....nothing. So I am thinking WTF; broken plug? GREAT?? I get the light down there and no; about 2 inches of BEACH SAND!! This was a Florida car but holy F I have never seen anything like that and truly don't understand how the car was even running or running well (which maybe it wasn't). So I covered up everything and took the air nozzle to it to blow it all out. Swapped out the beat down plugs and in with some fresh Denso Iridium's!










So that's done. Now that the weather is warming up I have to get my bike up on the car for some solid riding in the months to come. I picked up the Thule set up a while back then picked up some A3 specific mounts. I also picked up a snazzy green Rocky Mount bike mount from Amazon ($30 less than ECS + free ship. FTW). Got all of those mounted up and thought; that fairing looks like crap ballz. Random stickers and old sticker residue; not suitable for a nice and neat white Audi. So last week I jump on eBay and picked up some winter digital camo 3M wrap. Sure it might be a little ricey but I dig it and it stands out from every other deflector on the road. I cleaned the thing up and laid down the vinyl; flat and straight; easy-peasy.





































Also last week while hunting around vortex for some parts to put my custom exhaust together I happen to find 2 42dd O2 sensor spacers for a good price. HOORAY CAT DELETE!! Even better the guy had a rear wiper delete that he threw in on the deal for another $10. SCORE! So no exhaust yet as I am working on the mad cheap for that project. That didn't stop me from install the rear wiper delete. Real straightforward; 4 torx bolts and a couple good pulls on some plastic then TAH-DAH there's the wiper motor and what not. Pull of all of that then install the plug. I did decide to clean up the ass end on this thing in order to blend the wiper delete into the rest of the assafrass.










So all said and done; I didn't get to everything like cleaning the interior and installing the yellow lamin-x that I got like 2 years ago onto the fogs; but all in all a productive day. Here are a couple sun shots of a not-so-detailed car but one that will hopefully run a little better, get some better mileage and be a little more distinguishable from others that are cruising around mid Michigan.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MillerMav said:


>


Nice! I like your garage, too. :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

MillerMav said:


> Decided to take today off and make it a 4 day weekend. Today was supposed to be dedicated to detailing only on the A3 but I thought that would have to wait so I just washed it quickly and got to work.
> 
> First of I hadn't had time in a while to finish up my 40k service which included new spark plugs. So I swapped those out which if you don't have the coil pack tool for the 24 valve VR it kind of blows. I spent at least 45 minutes trying to a) get the coil packs unplugged and b) trying to pull out cylinder 3 & 4. Cylinder 4 was the last to come out because I had to keep coming back to it due to massive pissed offedness. I finally get it pulled and throw my handy dandy plug socket down there, spin, spin, spin.....nothing. So I am thinking WTF; broken plug?  GREAT?? I get the light down there and no; about 2 inches of BEACH SAND!! This was a Florida car but holy F I have never seen anything like that and truly don't understand how the car was even running or running well (which maybe it wasn't). So I covered up everything and took the air nozzle to it to blow it all out. Swapped out the beat down plugs and in with some fresh Denso Iridium's!
> 
> ...


where did u get dis vinly?


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

TechnikSLR said:


> where did u get dis vinly?


I got it off eBay


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

neuspeed 28mm rear sway came in today :3

just haven't had time to install it yet :/ or day light


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I dig the digi camo and green rocky mount. But those blaze yellow sidemarkers? ECS has 'em for $9.95 shipped right now, clear or smoked.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Q5 wiper installed


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Q5 wiper installed


What's the difference between that and the stock wiper?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> What's the difference between that and the stock wiper?


Length.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Stock use standard wiper. Q5 use aero wiper. Id keep stock but it keeps hitting my aftermarket spoiler


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> Length.


Both same length


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Q5 wiper installed



That sticker is shameless.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> That sticker is shameless.


hes got toilet paper references all over his car


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> hes got toilet paper references all over his car



Heh, Heh, TP for his bung hole.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> Heh, Heh, TP for his bung hole.














Just cleared about 47 faults from various controllers. None came back.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Booked install for new Michelin PSS's... despite the weather I'm declaring spring.


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh yeah, have any of you guys ever noticed your coolant gauge stop working? I was cruising around yesterday and it was very low. Almost at zero, but when I shut the key off, the needle dropped slightly (~1/16" at the tip...maybe?). Turned it back on and it came back up the same amount. Coolant reservoir was full (I've seen coolant temp gauges pinned at zero when the car is overheating because there was no coolant in it to for the sensor to detect) and it was definitely hot, but didn't seem too hot. Later on that day, I noticed it was working again and it's been working since. Maybe a one-time fluke?


Sounds like your thermostat may possibly be going out that is usually the fisrt sign.. basically it gets stuck open and on colder days or short drives the car never really warms up so.the needle stays on "0" or below center. Keep an eye on it as im guessing its about to kick the bucket.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I considered that, however the thermostat is newish, I believe I replaced it when I did my timing belt. Also, the car was blowing hot air out of the dash. It'd been running at least an hour. I finally got an opportunity today to scan and clear all the faults. The auto scan log was laughable. I tried starting it a few times over the winter with a dead battery and I think this was the cause of a lot of them, if not all. None of them have come back so far as I know. I'll keep an eye on the gauge and report back if it's still malfunctioning.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I considered that, however the thermostat is newish, I believe I replaced it when I did my timing belt. Also, the car was blowing hot air out of the dash. It'd been running at least an hour. I finally got an opportunity today to scan and clear all the faults. The auto scan log was laughable. I tried starting it a few times over the winter with a dead battery and I think this was the cause of a lot of them, if not all. None of them have come back so far as I know. I'll keep an eye on the gauge and report back if it's still malfunctioning.


If your thermostat is good, it could possibly be what everyone who actually has thermostat issues initially thinks the problem is: the coolant temperature sensor itself. I believe it is pretty easy to change out...might be worth looking into :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> If your thermostat is good, it could possibly be what everyone who actually has thermostat issues initially thinks the problem is: the coolant temperature sensor itself. I believe it is pretty easy to change out...might be worth looking into :thumbup:


This... Actually its usually the thing I check before doing the T-Stat


----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)

New wheels... A5 

reps


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

FlipboyA3 said:


> New wheels... A5
> 
> reps


I like em!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Had Rob clear a bunch of codes for me. Determined I need to do a coil pack/spark plug overhaul and replace my drivers side rear wheel speed sensor. Anyone have a good estimate of how long that kind of a job would take?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

FlipboyA3 said:


> New wheels... A5
> 
> reps


galing galing! better than lechon!!!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

FlipboyA3 said:


> New wheels... A5
> 
> reps


noice!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> This... Actually its usually the thing I check before doing the T-Stat


I'm keeping that on the back burner. Could also be that the plug is loose or something hence the intermittent functioning. However, it's been working last night and this morning so I'm gonna leave it alone for now. :thumbup:


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

DLV said:


> I dig the digi camo and green rocky mount. But those blaze yellow sidemarkers? ECS has 'em for $9.95 shipped right now, clear or smoked.


Actually I would like to somehow tint the fender indicators and buy Euro spec tails so that I keep the orange consistent throughout. If not then clear but definitely not smoked.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Summers installed, Car lowered.. Brake wear sensor fixed..


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Front license plate rare earth magnet mod..for those pesky meter maids!! 

i've had my front plate off for over 4 years now (2 tix..not bad), but just wanted to have this backup plan when i park in vulnerable spots.





damm these magnets are strong!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone should pick these up!

http://www.eurodrivers.ca/forums/showthread.php?25627-FS-Stance-SC-5ive-19-quot-Wheels-Custom-Color


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

$1800 on wheels for a brand I have never even heard of? No thanks. There are better sets out there for that price!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> $1800 on wheels for a brand I have never even heard of? No thanks. There are better sets out there for that price!


Wheels and tires, come on now. 

http://www.stancewheels.com/

Website for reference.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Someone should pick these up!
> 
> http://www.eurodrivers.ca/forums/showthread.php?25627-FS-Stance-SC-5ive-19-quot-Wheels-Custom-Color


Not feeling those...like worlds colliding with the rectangles and circles. :thumbdown:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Now I really want a C63


----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Added fog lights from BKS... Now I just gotta get them to light up


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

How much did that run ya?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Replaced my Strut Bearing eliminating a knocking sound I had going over bumps.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Installed a 28mm rear sway by myself today



..then broke one of the screws that hold the right side brackets in place -_-


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Installed Tyrol Brake Stiffening kit...Jury is still out if I'll notice a difference or not, the rubber bushings were still in good shape

Then went and got my tires Roadforce balance and then rotated...riding smooth once more


----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> How much did that run ya?


$320 for the kit and about $60 for a switch on eBay.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Took 'er on a beat run on break to do some data logging. I logged boost specified and actual because I'm getting an "intake air leak" code that keeps coming back. She makes 19 psi  Anyone know what APR Stage 1 software is supposed to build? I didn't know it was that high.

Also, on startup, cylinder 3 misfire is back. :banghead: Induction service has to happen sooner than I thought. I don't think LMs will happen this year.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Took 'er on a beat run on break to do some data logging. I logged boost specified and actual because I'm getting an "intake air leak" code that keeps coming back. She makes 19 psi  Anyone know what APR Stage 1 software is supposed to build? I didn't know it was that high.
> 
> Also, on startup, cylinder 3 misfire is back. :banghead: Induction service has to happen sooner than I thought. I don't think LMs will happen this year.


I think 19psi is normal for APR

Bad coilpack?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> I think 19psi is normal for APR
> 
> Bad coilpack?


I don't want to rule it out entirely, though misfire on cylinder 3 at cold start is exactly the symptom I got when my intake valves were caked with **** the last time. I guess it's building up again...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Took 'er on a beat run on break to do some data logging. I logged boost specified and actual because I'm getting an "intake air leak" code that keeps coming back. She makes 19 psi  Anyone know what APR Stage 1 software is supposed to build? I didn't know it was that high.
> 
> Also, on startup, cylinder 3 misfire is back. :banghead: Induction service has to happen sooner than I thought. I don't think LMs will happen this year.


I'm pretty sure my stage 2 peaks at about 21-22, so 19 sounds about right


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's weird that I'm throwing a code for an intake leak yet it seems to still be building good boost.

Also throwing a code for an EVAP leak, which will probably fail me at inspection. Does anyone know anything about this on the BPY engine? I haven't had a chance to do my homework yet, but I feel like I remember it being somewhat common...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> It's weird that I'm throwing a code for an intake leak yet it seems to still be building good boost.
> 
> Also throwing a code for an EVAP leak, which will probably fail me at inspection. Does anyone know anything about this on the BPY engine? I haven't had a chance to do my homework yet, but I feel like I remember it being somewhat common...


EVAP leak can often be your gas cap :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> EVAP leak can often be your gas cap :thumbup:


Do the gas caps often fail? I'm pretty positive it's installed properly (source: not my first rodeo)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Do the gas caps often fail? I'm pretty positive it's installed properly (source: not my first rodeo)


Basically, over time it is possible that the gas cap can no longer seal properly, and that "leak" is detected by the EVAP system and sets off a code.

Edit: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...r-small-evap-leak&highlight=evap+leak+gas+cap


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Basically, over time it is possible that the gas cap can no longer seal properly, and that "leak" is detected by the EVAP system and sets off a code.
> 
> Edit: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...r-small-evap-leak&highlight=evap+leak+gas+cap


Yup...happened on my TT. Cheaper aftermarket cap didn't help, but new, much more expensive OEM cap solved the problem...of course.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a real bad EVAP leak that didnt seem to go away even after replacing the gas cap. Ended up being the N80 valve. Cleared the CEL, but now its back and I havent had a chance to scan it yet, so I can say for sure of its EVAP related.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

New exhaust is installed. Milltek complete, sounds a little different then my front wheel drive system but still good. Wheel spacers put on as well. Looks so much better but the 20 in the back is rubbing on the bumps, I think I need a different style screw in the wheel well or go to 15 mm. 

Next project roof rails and S3 mirrors.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> She makes 19 psi  Anyone know what APR Stage 1 software is supposed to build? I didn't know it was that high.


I don't data log but I have a boost gauge, now it is hard to watch it and really open her up but I see it hit 17psi regularly so I assume it is actually slightly higher.

Edit: Apr stage 1 here btw


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> I don't data log but I have a boost gauge, now it is hard to watch it and really open her up but I see it hit 17psi regularly so I assume it is actually slightly higher.
> 
> Edit: Apr stage 1 here btw


Hmmm, I seem to only be pushing 13-14, stage 1 as well.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

everfresh59 said:


> Hmmm, I seem to only be pushing 13-14, stage 1 as well.


You gotta go WOT to redline. REALLY beat her up.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Installed the DSG Quaife LSD in A3. Car feels much better and when taking turns it made a big difference from when it had an open differential. I also had the clutches replaced, flywheel and speed sensor.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rick89 said:


> Installed the DSG Quaife LSD in A3. Car feels much better and when taking turns it made a big difference from when it had an open differential. I also had the clutches replaced, flywheel and speed sensor.


YES! That is bad ass. How big of an undertaking was that? I would love to have an LSD put in and upgrade the clutches, as well as replace the flywheel someday


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rick89 said:


> Installed the DSG Quaife LSD in A3. Car feels much better and when taking turns it made a big difference from when it had an open differential. I also had the clutches replaced, flywheel and speed sensor.


Is your car a 3.2 or 2.0?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

TBomb said:


> YES! That is bad ass. How big of an undertaking was that? I would love to have an LSD put in and upgrade the clutches, as well as replace the flywheel someday


Well i got the Quaife DSG lsd and the arp bolts and the bearings for 750, which is pretty much everything to install the kit. Regularly they are about 1500 and the install took 2 days. I would say it was not as bad as if I paid full price for the LSD. As for clutches I replaced it with an OEM clutch and OEM fly wheel because they are rated for alot of HP already so I did not see the point in touching them.





ceese said:


> Is your car a 3.2 or 2.0?


2.0T


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Plasti Dipped my grille. Finally.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Fixed broken door handle thanks to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5389719-Awesome.-Door-handle-broke!

Detailed thoroughly. Washed lovingly. Drove hard. Parked happy.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rick89 said:


> Well i got the Quaife DSG lsd and the arp bolts and the bearings for 750, which is pretty much everything to install the kit. Regularly they are about 1500 and the install took 2 days. I would say it was not as bad as if I paid full price for the LSD. As for clutches I replaced it with an OEM clutch and OEM fly wheel because they are rated for alot of HP already so I did not see the point in touching them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what the OEM clutches and flywheel are rated for? I thought the DSG in our cars came with a 350 NM (260 ft-lb) torque limit. Perhaps the components themselves can handle more...


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Do you know what the OEM clutches and flywheel are rated for? I thought the DSG in our cars came with a 350 NM (260 ft-lb) torque limit. Perhaps the components themselves can handle more...


I would assume that they can handle what ever the APR stage 3 tune puts out. There is no requirement to change the clutch or flywheel when you get that kit.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm curious on the DSG clutch/fw power handling as well. If I do the Malone 1.5 tune I should be around 270-290ish tq in my TDI. 


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

034 Motorsport for APR stage one. 

Discuss.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Plasti Dipped my grille. Finally.


Picture? Lol but I saw it already and it looks good. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Picture? Lol but I saw it already and it looks good.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


There it is.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Picture? Lol but I saw it already and it looks good.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


ahahahahah nice sig. :thumbup:

You just keep getting dumped on up there, huh? Not gonna lie, my snowboard is a little jealous.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

United Motorsports Stage II DSG. A whole new car. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for Jeff and UM!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> ahahahahah nice sig. :thumbup:
> 
> You just keep getting dumped on up there, huh? Not gonna lie, my snowboard is a little jealous.


ha yeah









And thanks, figured it was fitting. :thumbup:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> There it is.


Looks good, DG!

She's coming up on 5 years of age, so I spent 4 hours polishing her back up again yesterday.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

brungold said:


> Looks good, DG!
> 
> She's coming up on 5 years of age, so I spent 4 hours polishing her back up again yesterday.


Man, that paint looks pristine :thumbup: Mine is full of rock chips  I need to get my hood re-sprayed at some point.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Man, that paint looks pristine :thumbup: Mine is full of rock chips  I need to get my hood re-sprayed at some point.


Damn rocks... mine already has a dozen or so after one winter up north here. Should have gotten it 3m'd damn you fool.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Went to AUTuning today to get a oil change, saw someone's red a3 with veilside wheels, nice ride


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> There it is.


Proper! Done right bro!


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wifey got me a RS grill......husbands love RS grills....lol Damn pollen is unstoppable! lol


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Wifey got me a RS grill......husbands love RS grills....lol Damn pollen is unstoppable! lol


Setting that thing right on the paint makes baby Jesus cry


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Setting that thing right on the paint makes baby Jesus cry


Don't worry.....the thick layer of pollen acts as a barrier ...lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Setting that thing right on the paint makes baby Jesus cry





Twistedchild420 said:


> Don't worry.....the thick layer of pollen acts as a barrier ...lol


Both maybe the baby jesusus cry. 

But lets see it installed! let us know how it goes


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> *Both maybe the baby jesusus cry. *
> 
> But lets see it installed! let us know how it goes


You been hittin' the sauce before lunch again, Ponto?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2 Schlitz please. Fck it whatever free. 

Was supposed to say 

Both make the baby Jesusus cry. Extra Us on the Jesus to emphasize the Jezza's pronunciation haha.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ponto said:


> 2 Schlitz please. Fck it whatever free.
> 
> Was supposed to say
> 
> Both make the baby Jesusus cry. *Extra Us on the Jesus to emphasize the Jezza's pronunciation* haha.


No one needs a clue....


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

took the roof rack off since i doubt the snowboard will be out again this year  Nice to have a little less wind noise on the highway though :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

B&B downpipe installed, but the bitch wouldn't take the tune. Stg 1 flashed just fine last year, but now the laptop is telling us the ecu must be removed. Lame.


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

Day late, dollar short to this thread.... story of my life.... anywho...

Saturday night, into sunday morning.... install of cup kit. Posted pics on instagram... so for those not following... a pic for your viewing pleasure.

Next up... finding the perfect set of 18's or 19's to fill in the rest of the wheel gap.
Please excuse the cell phone pic and the pollen that has seemingly taken over my area....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

kharma said:


> B&B downpipe installed, but the bitch wouldn't take the tune. Stg 1 flashed just fine last year, but now the laptop is telling us the ecu must be removed. Lame.


Are you upgrading APR software? If so, where?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

MrsYareka said:


> Day late, dollar short to this thread.... story of my life.... anywho...
> 
> Saturday night, into sunday morning.... install of cup kit. Posted pics on instagram... so for those not following... a pic for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> ...


I have a set of Mercedes wheels for sale :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Are you upgrading APR software? If so, where?


I'm sure he has a better answer, but I think I saw that he went to Eastside Motoring over in Waltham last year.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MrsYareka said:


> Next up... finding the perfect set of 18's or 19's to fill in the rest of the wheel gap.
> Please excuse the cell phone pic and the pollen that has seemingly taken over my area....


I have some 19" R8 Reps...will need curb rash fixing though


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm sure he has a better answer, but I think I saw that he went to Eastside Motoring over in Waltham last year.


yep.


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I have some 19" R8 Reps...will need curb rash fixing though


hummmmm.... how bad? estimate cost to fix? 

Would love to find something before SoWo... looking into a set of VMRs a guy is selling... doesn't look promising though as they are being test fitted on his friends car at the moment :banghead:

really like the look of these... considering similar looks and brands....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MrsYareka said:


> hummmmm.... how bad? estimate cost to fix?


No clue on estimate. This is perhaps the worst wheel: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../tgSf1cUM86Y/s1451/2012-05-03_15-58-08_31.jpg

One wheel is barely flawed. The issue is the face is machined, so if you fix it and paint it, then it's not as bad.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

FINALLY switched out my winter wheels for my 3 seasons.

I am really liking my RE970's:thumbup:

tommorow the RSB gets set back to summer mode :wave:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MrsYareka said:


> hummmmm.... how bad? estimate cost to fix?
> 
> Would love to find something before SoWo... looking into a set of VMRs a guy is selling... doesn't look promising though as they are being test fitted on his friends car at the moment :banghead:
> 
> really like the look of these... considering similar looks and brands....


Probably the closest thing to those BBS.










http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand

Bremmer Kraft is manufactured by ASA which iirc, they licensed BBS technology to manufacture their wheels.

Oh BTW, the BBS look good. My friend has the forged CH-Rs on his car (ignore the SPM decal, no affiliation).


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MrsYareka said:


> hummmmm.... how bad? estimate cost to fix?
> 
> Would love to find something before SoWo... looking into a set of VMRs a guy is selling... doesn't look promising though as they are being test fitted on his friends car at the moment :banghead:
> 
> really like the look of these... considering similar looks and brands....


You can get a set of BBS reps for about $500 - or I see silver ones on occaission for $1k.


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for point in the right direct ceese and crew219! My fiancee had a set of ASAs that I loved. So that might be something worth looking into..... why is it that I have champagne taste on a beer budget? lol

Also considering these but in gunmetal:









Thoughts....

Oh, and to keep on topic... I had an alignment done today and had the tire pressure sensor thingy reset


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VB3s are my favorite VMRs for sure, would love a set for my car. Looking at a set of V710s this weekend!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

brungold said:


> Looks good, DG!
> 
> She's coming up on 5 years of age, so I spent 4 hours polishing her back up again yesterday.


He's alive!! lol. Your baby's a youngin. Mine will be 7 this year  Did you drill holes into your filler plate??








[/URL]

Will report back when it's all put together :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Installed my side markers! Yay paint matched










And of course after my one bulb is burnt out... figures. :sly:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> He's alive!! lol. Your baby's a youngin. Mine will be 7 this year  Did you drill holes into your filler plate??


magnets, brah! 



Ultimatetaba said:


>


proclipping too, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

brungold said:


> magnets, brah!
> 
> proclipping too, eh? :thumbup:


Was the cleanest solution I could find. You running one of these bad boys??


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Was the cleanest solution I could find. You running one of these bad boys??


yep! it even leaves me room to shift!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow that looks better than I thought :thumbup: Did you have a RHD one too (doesn't look like it)? If placed on the passenger oh-sh*t handle, it angles the platform towards the right (on mine)


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lookin good Rich!! I can't believe my car is 7!! It's better than ever nowadays though. Finally got the B revision cam, and just got a brand new mechatronics unit for my DSG.

Just did a new S3 style grill, and switched from Philips to new Osram LED DRLs


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

brungold said:


> magnets, brah!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Wow that looks better than I thought :thumbup: Did you have a RHD one too (doesn't look like it)? If placed on the passenger oh-sh*t handle, it angles the platform towards the right (on mine)


yea looks like we have the same side clip, so my guess is you should be good to go!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

eXcelon53 said:


> Just did a new S3 style grill, and switched from Philips to new Osram LED DRLs


nice, cole! how do you like the new leds vs the philips?


----------



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

Dual Exhaust


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


>


:thumbup:  Can't wait for this to be back!


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Replaced my DV AGAIN!

Had a rev B when I bought the car, got a rev D as per the instructions by members here. Was installed by a shop I don't use as they do Merican cars and I have a feeling they screwed it up.
Got a CEL 0299 last week, and it went away on its own but I couldn't be sure it was the DV so I brought it in they pulled it tested it, it was bad and replaced it. I'm actually a little bit happy because this means my turbo isn't done for. Gotta save the $$ for the FT23 and all the bits that go with it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup:  Can't wait for this to be back!


August 11th  Not exactly the same as "Summer 2013" in my book...


----------



## Rosies (May 7, 2005)

*Exhaust Tips*

I really like those new exhaust tips on your A3!

Where did you purchase the exhaust tips?

Thank you.

Rosies


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

Did the screw "mod" today. So far, no more rubbing!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Bought and installed a roof rack 

Thule with the aero bars


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Think one of my injectors are bad. Ordered a set of 900cc's.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

soysauce360 said:


> Did the screw "mod" today. So far, no more rubbing!


 Is the mod removing the screw? It's starting to bug!


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Been a while since I last posted.. But show season is upon us and I had to get the new shoes on... And no, they're not LMs  

See some of you guys at sowo!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Swink said:


> Been a while since I last posted.. But show season is upon us and I had to get the new shoes on... And no, they're not LMs
> 
> See some of you guys at sowo!


 Looks good! I'll be sure to say hey this time :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Swink said:


> And no, they're not LMs


 I can tell that but...what ARE they?  They look dope. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> I can tell that but...what ARE they?  They look dope. :thumbup:


 BBS SPeedlines?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Those wheels look very nice! BBS speedlines were actually my second choice before I got my LM's. 



I just wish the speedlines weren't so heavy.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The lip and bolt flange are shaped different...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> The lip and bolt flange are shaped different...


 Ah yeah, good eye. I thought maybe he had replaced the lip but yeah I see what you mean.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Think one of my injectors are bad. Ordered a set of 900cc's.


 Fixed my injector issue by pushing against the connector and positioning it straight. Think it came loose.. What do I do w/ new injectors now?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Fixed my injector issue by pushing against the connector and positioning it straight. Think it came loose.. What do I do w/ new injectors now?


 Give to me for free ninety nine. :heart::beer: 



Plus applicable taxes, of course.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

MrsYareka said:


> Day late, dollar short to this thread.... story of my life.... anywho...
> 
> Saturday night, into sunday morning.... install of cup kit. Posted pics on instagram... so for those not following... a pic for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> ...


 I'm another latecomer to this thread. Always skipped over it. Your comment surprised me because I thought those were aftermarket 18's. Are those factory 17's? I'm looking for a change of shoes, also, but I'm on a budget, and I don't want a lot of extra offset. Let me know if you pull the trigger on new wheels. 

BTW, red is my favorite color for the A3. I got lava grey, but the red always gives me a twinge of envy.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

neu318 said:


> BBS SPeedlines?


 sexxxy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> I can tell that but...what ARE they?  They look dope. :thumbup:


 They're another rarity. BBS RR510/RR511. 18x8.5/9.5 et 40 respectively. BBS Japan made


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: I saw them a few months ago but couldn't figure out what they were either...and damn are they hard to find without translating a few web pages


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Picked up 06-08 euro tails and a devils own meth injection kit


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Swink said:


> They're another rarity.


 Always killin' it. :thumbup:


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Went stage 2 with an APR downpipe  
Found out I have a crack down the rest of the pipe past the downpipe :banghead: 

Also got the dogbone mount insert put in


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Wrapped my b-pillars in gloss black vinyl :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Wrapped my b-pillars in gloss black vinyl :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Might do this down the road. How hard is it to do?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> :thumbup: Might do this down the road. How hard is it to do?


 Kind of an ass pain honestly hah. Just takes patience, a heat gun, and preferably a felt-tipped scraper thing so you dont scratch the vinyl.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Kind of an ass pain honestly hah. Just takes patience, a heat gun, and preferably a felt-tipped scraper thing so you dont scratch the vinyl.


 You're right sounds like a pain in the ass...lol. Maybe I'll just pay someone to do it..lol


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> You're right sounds like a pain in the ass...lol. Maybe I'll just pay someone to do it..lol


 Just buy enough to make up for screw-ups. I still have PLENTY left over


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Just buy enough to make up for screw-ups. I still have PLENTY left over


 :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

kharma said:


> B&B downpipe installed, but the bitch wouldn't take the tune. Stg 1 flashed just fine last year, but now the laptop is telling us the ecu must be removed. Lame.


 Back to Eastside today to get the tune. And a Carls steak & cheese


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Forgot to air up and hit my front splitter leaving my work garage. Now there's a small dent :banghead:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Forgot to air up and hit my front splitter leaving my work garage. Now there's a small dent :banghead:


 lowlife problems :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Forgot to air up and hit my front splitter leaving my work garage. Now there's a small dent :banghead:


 Sucks man.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Kimberly614 said:


> Drove the tractor - sorry, diesel engine - to work, sitting looong in traffic on the way there. Finally found a parking space that'll limit only one idiot from hitting me by parking on the end...


 Please die.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Cleaned the whip and programmed my e-level settings :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Cleaned the whip and programmed my e-level settings :thumbup:


 Pics!  


I just got through getting rid of the terrible creaking noise I was getting from my rear suspension going over bumps/uneven pavement at slow speeds. I had previously re-greased my sway bar bushings using the zerk fittings but that never got rid of it, so I thought maybe it was the trailing arm bushings. I was getting ready to replace them but once I got the suspension apart the only thing making any noise was the sway bar...so since it was a lot easier than replacing the trailing arm bushings I just took the sway bar brackets apart and cleaned them, the sway bar bushings, and the sway bar. Re-greased everything and put it back together, hoping for the best. So far, so good...nice to have a quiet ride again :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Please die.


 stalker ex gf?:vampire:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cleared the airbag light


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Pics!
> 
> 
> I just got through getting rid of the terrible creaking noise I was getting from my rear suspension going over bumps/uneven pavement at slow speeds. I had previously re-greased my sway bar bushings using the zerk fittings but that never got rid of it, so I thought maybe it was the trailing arm bushings. I was getting ready to replace them but once I got the suspension apart the only thing making any noise was the sway bar...so since it was a lot easier than replacing the trailing arm bushings I just took the sway bar brackets apart and cleaned them, the sway bar bushings, and the sway bar. Re-greased everything and put it back together, hoping for the best. So far, so good...nice to have a quiet ride again :thumbup:


 Ugh. Spoke too soon. Noise came back after driving about 10 miles  Hopefully it's just the crappy grease I used. I guess I'll order some of the good stuff from Hotchkis. :thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So, got new wheels (will post pics in a little bit)...the place I picked them up was closing as they finished the last mount so I brought them down the street to have them put on my car while I finished up a few errands. She looks gorgeous...but there's always a problem. 

For the past few weeks I've had a horrendous shimmy coming from a cracked rear wheel that has caused me to drive 50mph on the highway. I was hoping this would all be saved and I'd be driving smooth again...now there is a shake coming from the front wheels and I at first thought an idiot didn't tighten down all the bolts with the torque wrench properly...but that wasn't it. It looks like they funked up the balance on the front left wheel so now I have to get her back into a shop to get a rebalance and alignment before I fly out to SFO this week. :facepalm: 

Edit: Here she is


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing to spectacular. 

Changed out my coil packs which solved ALL of my drive-ability issues (thank god)! Put yellow lamin-x on the fogs and gave it a wash inside and out.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

MillerMav said:


> Nothing to spectacular.
> 
> Changed out my coil packs which solved ALL of my drive-ability issues (thank god)! Put yellow lamin-x on the fogs and gave it a wash inside and out.


 Im actually about to take my yellow lamin-x off and replace with actual yellow bulbs lol


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

why not use the lamin-x and yellow bulbs?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepy3 said:


> why not use the lamin-x and yellow bulbs?


 My head just exploded thinking about it.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

just replaced 
N80 valve 
Rear breather tube 
front breather tube 
brake booster vaccum regulator thingy 
installed 42dd catchcan 
waiting for neuspeed intake to arrive tomorrow


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> just replaced
> N80 valve
> Rear breather tube
> front breather tube
> ...


 because race car


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> My head just exploded thinking about it.


 dont explode dude... just do this:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> just replaced
> N80 valve
> Rear breather tube
> front breather tube
> ...


 never heard them called that before:wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

sleepy3 said:


> why not use the lamin-x and yellow bulbs?


 This is what I've got. It wasn't yellow enough for my taste with just the film OR the bulbs. Both is juuuust right. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> never heard them called that before:wave:


 I see what you did thar. :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

sleepy3 said:


> why not use the lamin-x and yellow bulbs?


 Cause the lamin-x is peeling/cracking, and im tired of the yellow housing


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Cause the lamin-x is peeling/cracking, and im tired of the yellow housing


 I've been using 3000k HIDs for my fogs. They aren't super yellow but I like the look. Another friend of mine is using Nokya bulbs and they look nice as well, it's a darker yellow.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I've been using 3000k HIDs for my fogs. They aren't super yellow but I like the look. Another friend of mine is using Nokya bulbs and they look nice as well, it's a darker yellow.


 Yeah that's what I bought was the Nokya yellow's. I wanna get some H11 yellows for my high beams as well. The lamin-x with a basic H7 bulb is too yellow, almost green, imo.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yeah that's what I bought was the Nokya yellow's. I wanna get some H11 yellows for my high beams as well. The lamin-x with a basic H7 bulb is too yellow, almost green, imo.


 I might have some never used. I'll check tonight.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

found this on ecs today while poking around. anyone with a 2009+ looking for a blacked out grill, now might be the time... 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/Clearance/ES2084628/


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

also guy in my club is selling these wheels. hartman euromesh..19's. waiting to see what he wants for em. If you are interested i can get you his info. Edit...he is looking for $950 OBO on these.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

jds215 said:


> found this on ecs today while poking around. anyone with a 2009+ looking for a blacked out grill, now might be the time...
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/Clearance/ES2084628/


 shipping is probably $300 :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I might have some never used. I'll check tonight.


  

If you have some Nokya yellow H11's I would gladly buy them from you


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Find a fire, jump in. :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oil Change, Fuel Filter and AC Compressor replaced! yay no more whine.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> yay no more whine.


Oh you took out the passenger's seat? Or you dumped your ol' lady? umpkin:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

aired the car up. aired it down. set my presets.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh you took out the passenger's seat? Or you dumped your ol' lady? umpkin:



No actually that noise is still there. I mean the engine now sounds proper with no more bad bearing whine. :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

crew219 said:


> shipping is probably $300 :banghead:


ECS has gotten better about that since they got slammed on the forums for increasing shipping on sale items.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Finally had my complete S3 brakes installed. Front and rear. Rotors were black zinc plated so the top and hub center will be black once all the black wears off the brake part of the rotor


















Rear brake is now about the same size as my old stock front


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Baller!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

oops


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

technically thy are A3 3.2 brakes S3 calipers are bit diff design kekekekekeke


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Connected the Milltek hf cats to the Milltek cat-back: very nice sound and a little more oomph!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

kharma said:


> oops


hahaha that's pretty much what mine looks like, too. Do you have a modified exhaust and/or tune?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> hahaha that's pretty much what mine looks like, too. Do you have a modified exhaust and/or tune?


B&B downpipe, APR non-testpipe stage II. Was going to get a 42dd O2 spacer but not going to wait until July. :screwy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought that stage II software didn't look for O2 sensor readings..? In other words, readiness should just be set to pass. Apparently that's not true. So are you O2s just dead, then?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Rob Cote said:


> I thought that stage II software didn't look for O2 sensor readings..? In other words, readiness should just be set to pass. Apparently that's not true. So are you O2s just dead, then?


That would be illegal


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

so stage 2 just turns off the check engine light?


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

kgw said:


> Connected the Milltek hf cats to the Milltek cat-back: very nice sound and a little more oomph!


Nice. Very happy with mine.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> technically thy are A3 3.2 brakes S3 calipers are bit diff design kekekekekeke




Actually you are wrong. Calipers came from germany from a wrecked S3.


My brake rotors are 345 x 30 mm fronts
and 310 x 22 mm rear

A3 3.2L rotor size are 312 x 25mm fronts and 286 x 12mm rear


so No, they are not exactly the same brakes


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

empivw said:


> Actually you are wrong. Calipers came from germany from a wrecked S3.
> 
> 
> My brake rotors are 345 x 30 mm fronts
> ...



Euro A3 3.2 = 345 mm brakes front, same as S3 but different caliper design

heres S3 brakes extra fins at the end, but audi prolly added fins to the later models.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

double post


----------



## born2drum (Feb 7, 2013)

*Anyone looking for an A3 Titatium Package in CA*

I found one:

http://www.santamonicaaudica.com/ce...a-Monica-87b2c1f40a0a00e001df9c23026ae0e9.htm


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Did some minor stuff
Installed new hood strut 
And used some plastidio to back out the mirrors and rings


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Received some parts and loaded my shopping cart for some more. Need to spend a few days of dedicated wrenching to give her a total refresh/detail/wash & wax. THEN, I'll actually have some motivation to finish wheels.:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Installed puddle lights. :thumbup:










Disabled rear passenger from exiting :banghead: Also think I may have killed my battery. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Went to wheel shop, found out the people who mounted the tires onto my new wheels were off by about 1-1.5oz an all four corners creating a nice shake for the first few drives on them. :banghead:

These guys the forgot a hub centric ring on the passenger front wheel and as I was driving home I realized the shake was not gone, so I turned around and pointed to the ring on the ground next to where they were doing the work...and it was put back in. :facepalm:

Shake is still there in that tire even after the ring going back in, going to bring it back and have the balance checked again. :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Went to wheel shop
> found out the people who mounted the tires onto my new wheels were off by about 1-1.5oz
> These guys the forgot a hub centric ring on
> Shake is still there in that tire even after the ring going back in:


So even after all that:



NBPT_A3 said:


> going to bring it back


Who is the :facepalm: and :banghead: REALLY for? :screwy::laugh:

I mean, really? Go some place that isn't staffed by monkeys.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> installed puddle lights. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot woot!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Go some place that isn't staffed by monkeys.


So I bought the wheels/tires at one place, and had a shop down the street form my place, that I use for everything else, re-check the balance. I guess I'll be finding a new spot even if I have to drive a bit.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So I bought the wheels/tires at one place, and had a shop down the street form my place, that I use for everything else, re-check the balance. I guess I'll be finding a new spot even if I have to drive a bit.


Fur REEL! I've always had a decent experience for tire mounting and balancing at Town Fair Tire. Most places won't even touch my wheels and/or tires. They have no problem taking my money and giving what I ask for, though. :thumbup:

Tire machine is high on my list once I've got my own garage. I'll let you know when that's operational.



Good job, Johnny. Only a year or so to get it done, not bad. :laugh:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Town Fair has been solid for me. Was just there Sat for a patch in my brand new PSS. :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Good job, Johnny. Only a year or so to get it done, not bad. :laugh:


I try my best


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Installed puddle lights. :thumbup:


Nice job!

No more squinting in the dark! :sly:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Installed puddle lights. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how do these puddle lights work, exactly? You manage to park in a puddle. In the dark.
you open the door, and glance down at your well illuminated puddle. 

Now what? 
A. get back in, and find a parking spot without a puddle?
B. crawl over to the opposite side, check that puddle light, and possible escape the car feet dry?
C. reach under your seat for your duck hunting boots and/or waders, depending on how deep the puddle is, not that you can see it so brightly lit..?
D. Get out normally, but now you can watch your Gucci's get ruined, but it wont be a shock?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crew219 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> No more squinting in the dark! :sly:


He squints in all light. He born rike dat! :wave:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

car is back at the body shop for some adjustments...
re-align hatch
rear passenger door realignment
make bracket to support s3 valence - so it doesn't sag towards the exhaust
clean overspray off wheels 
buff out a couple scratches
try and get radio to work
re-wire led tails
:thumbup::thumbup:

will be picking her back up later today just in time for SOWO


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ordered new tires, cuz......Damn!










...on the way home from "mother's day" breakfast. ;-)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

I picked up my freshly painted Votex side skirts from the audi certified shop

Just need to find someone who will install them for a reasonable price. The audi shop wanted 400 to install ????????? seems retarded to me


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Got her a big bro










































Gonna try to swap steering wheel, wife will never notice


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

got in accident

avoided by veering off to the right. took a chunk of bumper off the other persons car lol.

i just have clear bra damage


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

and yes seats ARE FOR SALE

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...y-premium-leather-seat-covers&highlight=seats


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


>


Nice! Which one's taller? :screwy:

Scrolling real fast, I thought that pic ^^^ was Ponto. :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice! Which one's taller? :screwy:
> 
> Scrolling real fast, I thought that pic ^^^ was Ponto. :laugh:


the Q5 sits so high i get vertigo when driving it


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Finally got around to installing my Thule rack this afternoon:










And then took full advantage of it:










Trucks... meh.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

It's getting hot in S. Cal.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Door handle literally snapped as I closed the door. Drove to Home Depot, picked up some 3/4inch corner braces and VOILA! Fixed it under 3 minutes. :thumbup:



I'm gonna do the passenger door too since it's only a matter of time before that snaps.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Fixed an oil leak (turbo inlet valve), replaced the return valve fitting and clamp, and replaced the hose with aluminum mesh shielded hose.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice! Which one's taller? :screwy:
> 
> Scrolling real fast, I thought that pic ^^^ was Ponto. :laugh:


Everybody's a comedian lolololo


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ordered new AeroRotors for my Stoptech BBK, as well as new pads. Thus putting air on hold...but what do people think of FK Konigsport coils? I could swing that with the remaning budget.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

This month and 210 000km's

- Changed the DSG fluid and filter
- Oil and filter (Fuchs)
- Replaced the front control link arms (amazing how quiet the ride is again, you don't realize how much clicking you get from those)
- Replaced the front left wheel bearing (sounded horrible and excessive tire wear on both edges of the tire)
- Replaced the front tires from Hankook Ventus V4 to Michelin Sport A/S Plus. (Broken belt on one of the V4's and tire wear from the bearing)

It's still ticking but I need a muffler next and what to keep the noise down.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

noticed a big scratch on my steering wheel today... Must have hit it when my keys or ring or something :banghead::banghead: #fml


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Installed my coilovers yesterday. What a PITA! My goodness. I would recommend to anybody who's doing the install to have at least 2 people... But hey non the less, my car is slammed. Pics coming soon


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

anyone with mileage between 80k-90k? What maintenance items have you done recently? I am getting ready to tear into a few maintenance items and want to make sure im not missing anything..

Plan on doing the following in the next couple weeks:

Brake fluid flush, new rotors, pads, ss break lines (maybe? worth it?)
Coolant flush
Timing belt 
Water pump
Thermostat
Spark plugs
Air filter
Cam follower
Intake valve cleaning

Thanks in advance for any recommendations :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Installed my coilovers yesterday. What a PITA! My goodness. I would recommend to anybody who's doing the install to have at least 2 people... But hey non the less, my car is slammed. Pics coming soon


What coils did you go with?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What coils did you go with?


I went with fk's. loving them to. They ride super nice. No bounce. I hate bounciness. And they go stupid low. I have 10 threads left in the rear and 15 up front and I'm tucking tire


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

jds215 said:


> anyone with mileage between 80k-90k? What maintenance items have you done recently? I am getting ready to tear into a few maintenance items and want to make sure im not missing anything..
> 
> Plan on doing the following in the next couple weeks:
> 
> ...


I did all of this the last 2-3 months (55-60k) but thats because I'm paranoid and the second owner :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jds215 said:


> anyone with mileage between 80k-90k? What maintenance items have you done recently? I am getting ready to tear into a few maintenance items and want to make sure im not missing anything..
> 
> Plan on doing the following in the next couple weeks:
> 
> ...


I am just now at 75K, but am looking at doing the timing belt/water pump/thermostat/intake valve cleaning/coolant flush soon, all as one big service to get a lot of stuff out of the way at once.

I usually change my cam follower every other oil change anyway, and changed my spark plugs not too long ago so I'm set there.

I also did my brakes recently and here is my advice: OEM rotors are the way to go, and a nice aftermarket pad will give you the most bang for your buck as far as performance goes (I am running StopTech street pads and I am happy). Stainless lines and the Tyrolsport caliper stiffening kit working together might get a small improvement in pedal feel, but since I did everything at once it's hard to say how big a difference it made. I wouldn't sweat it if you are wondering if it's worth the cash or not...put that money towards something else. A good pressure bleeder helps getting all the air out of the system, and make sure you look up the brake bleeding procedure...it is a little different than the traditional approach.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> I went with fk's. loving them to. They ride super nice. No bounce. I hate bounciness. And they go stupid low. I have 10 threads left in the rear and 15 up front and I'm tucking tire


Which model if you don't mind me pestering you?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Getting my 35k done today... doubled the miles in under a year 

They gave me a 2013 A6 2.0T loaner, beautiful car but what a DOG with that motor. If it was the 3.0T I might not give it back!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kharma said:


> Getting my 35k done today... doubled the miles in under a year
> 
> They gave me a 2013 A6 2.0T loaner, beautiful car but what a DOG with that motor. If it was the 3.0T I might not give it back!


Well done! Not sure if I have doubled the miles yet... but not like I had to go far to do that. lol


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Which model if you don't mind me pestering you?


Nah no worries. Street line. They are the base fk's but they go the lowest. At least that's what they told me when I talked to them. So far that's true


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

My roof rails came in-). Time to schedule the instal and order my Yakima set up . -). Finally soon to be official happy camper as Mountian bike is not going inside car.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Yakima setup for the Mt bike and it works well. I have one ankle biter and one cobra frame mount. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Euro tails installed and coded.


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

Just installed a Forge DV and the clear bumper markers a few hours ago...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Received my front pads, waiting on rotors to come from StopTech next week :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Noise/vibration from left rear turned out to be abnormal tire wear (flat spotting) caused by a blown rear shock (114,800 miles). Yadda, yadda, yadda...

Front struts
Front strut bearings
Rear shocks
Rear shock mounts *
Rear bump stops *
Left front axle
Right front axle
Two Bridgestone Potenza RE970AS
Firestone Lifetime Alignment

* The earlier rear shock mount with an oval underside has been superseded by a shock mount with a round underside (1K0 513 353 R). Replacing the shock mounts requires a few more parts to complete the job, specifically a round bump stop (1K0 511 353 S) and a round boot (1K0 513 425 D).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> Replacing the shock mounts requires a few more parts to complete the job, specifically a round bump stop (1K0 511 353 S) and a round boot (1K0 513 425 D).


Or a good hack saw. I rounded out my original bump stops "by hand" and it works fine. A little ghetto, admittedly, but that's what happens when you work under the shade tree. umpkin:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Spaced the rears


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks awesome Christian! Let me know when you want to do mine 


My front sunshade latch broke :banghead:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

jds215 said:


> anyone with mileage between 80k-90k? What maintenance items have you done recently? I am getting ready to tear into a few maintenance items and want to make sure im not missing anything..
> 
> Thanks in advance for any recommendations :thumbup:


Do you have this?

http://microsites.audiusa.com/my09/lifestyle/pdf/Maintenance2008.pdf


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Looks awesome Christian! Let me know when you want to do mine
> 
> 
> My front sunshade latch broke :banghead:


Thanks dude! I still want wider wheels and a bit more stretch though


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tbvvw said:


> Do you have this?
> 
> http://microsites.audiusa.com/my09/lifestyle/pdf/Maintenance2008.pdf


I do. I was just seeing if there was any additional recomendations. 


For those of you guys on air, how hard is it not to destroy fenders? So many people on bags at sowo seemed to have chewed up fenders. That would be my biggest fear i think..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> For those of you guys on air, how hard is it not to destroy fenders? So many people on bags at sowo seemed to have chewed up fenders. That would be my biggest fear i think..


Mine are fine. It's a matter of how you like to roll I guess.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub...what size tires are you running in the rear? I got an alignment and got some camber in the front and rears but am still unable to rest on the lip.

The fronts I got adjusted to -2.0 camber so I tuck when aired out but my rears still seem to rest on my tires. I have -3.0 camber in rear and 215 stretched tires on 9.5 +35 wheel. I'm thinking I should take my 5mm spacer out of the rear...?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> I do. I was just seeing if there was any additional recomendations.
> 
> 
> For those of you guys on air, how hard is it not to destroy fenders? So many people on bags at sowo seemed to have chewed up fenders. That would be my biggest fear i think..


My front right only got chewed because I didn't have it rolled. That metal tab up at almost dead center caught on my tire and when I aired up it pulled itself out. Other than that, its really all dependent on how low you want to drive and wheel setup. Obviously if you want to tuck, you wont have any problem at all.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My fenders are fine. Don't be stupid and your car won't look stupid.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> My fenders are fine. Don't be stupid and your car won't look stupid.


i think rob put it the best...haha

I love the look on bags but hate when i get close to a car and the fenders look all jacked. I will say that at sowo all the a3's i saw on air had good looking fenders...unlike many of the mk4's i saw :banghead:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> My front right only got chewed because I didn't have it rolled. That metal tab up at almost dead center caught on my tire and when I aired up it pulled itself out. Other than that, its really all dependent on how low you want to drive and wheel setup. Obviously if you want to tuck, you wont have any problem at all.


***noob air alert***

how do you guys get the fenders to sit on or in between the lip and tire without any fender damage? Is the fender actually resting on and applying pressure to the wheel lips or does it just appear that way and the weight of the car is resting on the say the tire in the wheel well for example?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> My fenders are fine. Don't be stupid and your car won't look stupid.


Wait...fook'ed fenders is the definition of "look" stupid, else not "looking" stupid. 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> ***noob air alert***
> 
> how do you guys get the fenders to sit on or in between the lip and tire without any fender damage? Is the fender actually resting on and applying pressure to the wheel lips or does it just appear that way and the weight of the car is resting on the say the tire in the wheel well for example?


noob guess. they probably don't drive that way?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jds215 said:


> ***noob air alert***
> 
> how do you guys get the fenders to sit on or in between the lip and tire without any fender damage? Is the fender actually resting on and applying pressure to the wheel lips or does it just appear that way and the weight of the car is resting on the say the tire in the wheel well for example?


My plan (whenever I get my wheels refinished, tires mounted and wheels installed again) is to play around with camber and maybe spacers to get close to that. The way it sits now, the inside of the fender sits against the sidewall of the tire. So it's partly pushing outward, but also pushing upward. The load is applied to the inner lip of the fender. That's how it doesn't get damaged. I'm planning to keep this effect, just change slightly the angle at which the surfaces contact each other. I hope all that makes sense.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> ***noob air alert***
> 
> how do you guys get the fenders to sit on or in between the lip and tire without any fender damage? Is the fender actually resting on and applying pressure to the wheel lips or does it just appear that way and the weight of the car is resting on the say the tire in the wheel well for example?


In the back I had to do some trimming to the rear bumper to keep it from pushing out from the tire. I could reduce that issue even better if I had more of a stretch I think


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> In the back I had to do some trimming to the rear bumper to keep it from pushing out from the tire. I could reduce that issue even better if I had more of a stretch I think


Yea, I need to trim that rear bumper part too


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

haha...i know they don't drive that way. Just couldn't help thinking that if the weight of the car was resting on the lips, there would still be some damage just from raising and lowering.

If you guys could do your setups over again, what would you do different?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> haha...i know they don't drive that way. Just couldn't help thinking that if the weight of the car was resting on the lips, there would still be some damage just from raising and lowering.
> 
> If you guys could do your setups over again, what would you do different?


elevel off the bat, and would have rolled my front fenders to begin with


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I would have removed the screw in my front fender before I jacked up the opposite side with no air in the bags. But that fender kissed a deer and got replaced, so no biggie. 

Umm....honestly, not to sound too conceited or anything, but I'm really happy with my install. It still needs some lovins, but for a first-ever attempt, I feel it came out excellent. It'll evolve slowly.



OH- I would have routed my airlines a little differently from my VU4 out through the floor. I would like for them to be hidden better. Just the front ones. It's hard to find a spot for them to poke through where they won't be vulnerable to damage/kinking/interference/etc. So they're kind of in the middle of the floor. Not terrible, and I'll like it better once they're hard (TWSS), but that's my one disappointment.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the input gents...taking notes :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Installed new suspension with camber plates, raised it up and got an alignment. Now it needs to come down maybe .5"


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ceese said:


> Installed new suspension with camber plates, raised it up and got an alignment. Now it needs to come down maybe .5"


I thought you're supposed to get an alignment after you're at the desired height...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> I thought you're supposed to get an alignment after you're at the desired height...


You are - but I also installed camber plates so I'm running -1 degree rear and -1.7 in the front so it needed to get done and I expected it to settle a little so I thought I was at the height I was going to stay at.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ceese, What finish did you use on your grill surround? I am looking for something (vinyl or paint) to match matte aluminum mirror covers.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

mattA3 said:


> Ceese, What finish did you use on your grill surround? I am looking for something (vinyl or paint) to match matte aluminum mirror covers.



Hyper silver wheel paint with a matt clear coat. I decided to paint the mirror covers to match instead of going with OEM aluminum ones so they'd match perfectly. I was a bit skeptical beforehand but both the surround and covers look great in person. Another approach is to lightly scotch pad a chrome surround.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> Or a good hack saw. I rounded out my original bump stops "by hand" and it works fine. A little ghetto, admittedly, but that's what happens when you work under the shade tree.


Rob, I considered that, but after all the money I was spending I decided to splurge on the new bump stops.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

ceese said:


> Hyper silver wheel paint with a matt clear coat. I decided to paint the mirror covers to match instead of going with OEM aluminum ones so they'd match perfectly. I was a bit skeptical beforehand but both the surround and covers look great in person. Another approach is to lightly scotch pad a chrome surround.



That looks really good. I like It. I Still am on the fence what to do on my monza silver. oem aluminum or paint black to match winder trim/ roof. The crazy side of me is thinking aluminum and the anodizing. I want to go euro headlights first.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> That looks really good. I like It. I Still am on the fence what to do on my monza silver. oem aluminum or paint black to match winder trim/ roof. The crazy side of me is thinking aluminum and the anodizing. I want to go euro headlights first.


 
Here's a suggestion - Carbon fiber looks awesome on Monza Silver.

Wish the old pic whoring thread was around there was a Seattle car that got parted a couple years ago with CF mirror covers, OSIR CF grill and 19" BBS CH wheels that looked awesome.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> Rob, I considered that, but after all the money I was spending I decided to splurge on the new bump stops.


I wish I'd known about it beforehand, I would have bought the right ones as well. But, per usual, I was in a time crunch and couldn't wait for new parts to be ordered. Oh well, I just wanted to throw that information out there in case anyone else runs into it in the future. At some point, I'll get the right ones in there.

Note- That foam is a bear to cut through. Definitely use something with teeth. A razor blade won't do it.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> But, per usual, I was in a time crunch and couldn't wait for new parts to be ordered.


Yeah, the A3 was on jack stands in the garage for a total of two weeks while I waited for the rear suspension bits (bumps stops, boots, stretch bolts) to come in from several Audi warehouses around the country, and returned an incorrect passenger side front axle to ECS.

Brian


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally finished the fabrication and install of my Btek 2.5" stainless manifold back exhaust. Removed the cats, race bullet middle and chambered rear with Borla tip. Killer sound and awesome job by Btek fabrication out of Commerce MI.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MillerMav said:


> Finally finished the fabrication and install of my Btek 2.5" stainless manifold back exhaust. Removed the cats, race bullet middle and chambered rear with Borla tip. Killer sound and awesome job by Btek fabrication out of Commerce MI.


Pics and sound clips, pretty please? :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Restored my headlights to reverse 115,000 miles of road rash (I think the previous owner, who put 104,000 of the miles on the car, tailgated tractor trailers). Started with 3M's Headlight Restoration Kit. The first step – 500 grit sanding disc – wasn't cutting it (literally), so I bought 220, 400, 800 and 1000 grit 3M WETORDRY sandpaper and attacked it by hand. After the 1000, I used the kit's 3000 grit sanding disc and the rubbing compound/pad. Like new. YMMV.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> Restored my headlights to reverse 115,000 miles of road rash (I think the previous owner, who put 104,000 of the miles on the car, tailgated tractor trailers). Started with 3M's Headlight Restoration Kit. The first step – 500 grit sanding disc – wasn't cutting it (literally), so I bought 220, 400, 800 and 1000 grit 3M WETORDRY sandpaper and attacked it by hand. After the 1000, I used the kit's 3000 grit sanding disc and the rubbing compound/pad. Like new. YMMV.


That's legit! Should have posted a before/after.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

lausch said:


> Restored my headlights to reverse 115,000 miles of road rash (I think the previous owner, who put 104,000 of the miles on the car, tailgated tractor trailers). Started with 3M's Headlight Restoration Kit. The first step – 500 grit sanding disc – wasn't cutting it (literally), so I bought 220, 400, 800 and 1000 grit 3M WETORDRY sandpaper and attacked it by hand. After the 1000, I used the kit's 3000 grit sanding disc and the rubbing compound/pad. Like new. YMMV.



Follow up regularly with plastic polish and they'll stay that way. Else, cloudy/yellow within a year if always outside. Lamin-X cover will also help.

Looks great, BTW.

cheers.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Partly cloudy with a chance of yellow. :thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

This arrived today! One more rotor to come next week and it'll be time to re-up on the stoppage power.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Follow up regularly with plastic polish and they'll stay that way. Else, cloudy/yellow within a year if always outside. Lamin-X cover will also help.
> 
> Looks great, BTW.
> 
> cheers.


Yeah, that and use some kind of plastic sealant over the top of your finished surface to help protect the lenses, just like a wax for your paint.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Applying Meguiar's PlastX and Headlight Protectant as I type...


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

dropped her off this morning at the dealership for the last audi care service interval; 45k miles. asked them to check for any misfires logged that didn't through CEL. i had CB cleaned by them back at 20k and i want things to be checked before i completely go out of warranty. 

next week i'm sure i'll post my GIAC flash.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

had tires rotated..prob have another 7-10K left..then time for new rubber! might go baller and grab some PS2s...we'll see.

also had car detailed/waxed and some scratches buffed out. 

next -- really want to plastidip my front rings.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

i've been rubbing badly on my new setup...scratching some tire off now as well...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Good work, Cam!

Did you ever put finished pictures of your Votex kit install up here?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

eddiefury said:


> had tires rotated..prob have another 7-10K left..then time for new rubber! might go baller and grab some PS2s...we'll see.
> 
> also had car detailed/waxed and some scratches buffed out.
> 
> next -- really want to plastidip my front rings.


PSS > PS2

Having gone through several sets of PS2's in the past, I am LOVING the Super Sports. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Good work, Cam!
> 
> Did you ever put finished pictures of your Votex kit install up here?


no I haven't. I have the rear valence and side skirts installed. The front is giving me problems/difficult to do, esp since I'm using tape

I wonder how much audi will charge me to install


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Why not use urethane-based adhesive like everyone else?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Left rotor shipped today. Soon the ride will be shake free! :heart:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Replaced a stripped stud last night, replacing all my conversion studs to longer ones to accommodate spacers.

My car floating like a space ship lol!

As you can see my old stud setup only got about 5-7 threads before stopping.

These new studs will get me about 15 turns 

All installed, now I just have to let the red locktite dry for 24hrs before I can mount anything to them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Why not use urethane-based adhesive like everyone else?


What? People aren't using sheet metal screws?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What? People aren't using sheet metal screws?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Bear Mountain Morning run... 










Sad to say it...but I might no longer be part of this forum depending on what exactly is broken/how much it will cost to fix it. 

From the looks of it/what my friends said, I blew a rod out the bottom end. 

Oil pressure light came on when winding down, then went off. 
Oil pressure light came on again when winding down, stayed on a bit longer, then went off. 
Just causally strolling along (right before wanting to get on it again) and heard some loud backfires, a lot of white smoke coming from the tail pipe, and the car shut off 
 

maybe part out? if so...seats will be for sale (I have tan sport package seats)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dibs on your Votex front lip, but hopefully you get it all sorted out and stick around for more shenanigans. That sounds like bad news bears man. ****ty beef.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> maybe part out? if so...seats will be for sale (I have tan sport package seats)


 Interested in seats and turbo setup


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> Bear Mountain Morning run...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Off topic, but did you go to the shrinkallthecars meet in philly?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Off topic, but did you go to the shrinkallthecars meet in philly?


 no, sir


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> no, sir


 Cause I saw another A3 there with what I'm pretty sure were bright orange Porsche Twists


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Cause I saw another A3 there with what I'm pretty sure were bright orange Porsche Twists


 oh no! that means someone be jockin' my steez!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> oh no! that means someone be jockin' my steez!


 I only saw it once but it looked just like yours, which is why I asked.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Car is at the shop. Getting it torn apart to put the roof rails put in. A big thanks in advance to Pacific German for the install. Photos to follow soon.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Got GIAC flash today. A lot of fun!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> Got GIAC flash today. A lot of fun!


 Isn't it? Get her up in the 3.5-5 range and it's instant smiles. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I just bought mine about 20 mins ago. Made the final payment juuust shy of 3 years early.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I just bought mine about 20 mins ago. Made the final payment juuust shy of 3 years early.


 :thumbup::thumbup: 
woohoo! 
I have a year and change left of payments on my car? :facepalm: we'll see if I get to enjoy my car for that time


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

lmao I still owe like $8k and some change


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I owe about 8 as well. umpkin:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

hmm I am sitting at a lot more... But should have it paid off in 3 years.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Isn't it? Get her up in the 3.5-5 range and it's instant smiles. :thumbup::thumbup:


 the bummer part is i'm heading out of to the east coast tomorrow for a couple of days so i want get to play. 

the engine feels so much better now. as everyone states, the way it should have come from the factory. 

so, how long does it take to fully adapt? i have no other power mods at this time.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> the bummer part is i'm heading out of to the east coast tomorrow for a couple of days so i want get to play.
> 
> the engine feels so much better now. as everyone states, the way it should have come from the factory.
> 
> so, how long does it take to fully adapt? i have no other power mods at this time.


 Honestly I bought the car with the tune already installed. I added a Carbonio intake and it added a little more pep in the low range, but I think the true power will come with a DP or TBE. Which I hope to grab sometime in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Honestly I bought the car with the tune already installed. I added a Carbonio intake and it added a little more pep in the low range, but I think the true power will come with a DP or TBE. Which I hope to grab sometime in the future. :thumbup:


 so, you were able to feel a slight difference with the carbonio in the low range? one complaint since day one has been throttle response off the line. it seems to have gotten better with the tune but i with it was more sensitive off the line. even my wife's accord has better throttle response than my car. 

DP, i was contemplating to go straight to 'stage 2'. two things that concern me, noise and smog tests. i'm looking for oem+ type exhaust note and don't really want to swap back to stock DP every two years for the smog test. that would be a hassle and costly. 

if i do the DP, it will be onto stock CBE. 

i'm not sure how many hp's i gained but it seems more than the 35hps that GIAC advertises. the torque does seem like the 50lbs advertised. what do i know but it sure is fun!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I finally have new rotors and pads for my BBK ready to be installed either tomorrow or Thursday, but I have a question about bedding the pads/rotors. 

Living in the city doesn't give me many "empty" lots to do the normal bedding procedure that stop-tech recommends, can someone else with a BBK advise me on what they did to bed in, and can I just do 15-20 40mph-5mph stops on the back side of my local supermarket's receiving docks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i usually do 25mph 5 soft, 5 medium, 5 hard(abs kick in) 

25- full stop


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

The key, from what I've read, is to get the temperatures high enough to transfer pad material to the rotor but then allow the brakes to cool down significantly without coming to a stop or applying the parking brake. You're going to need more room than a receiving dock.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I finally have new rotors and pads for my BBK ready to be installed either tomorrow or Thursday, but I have a question about bedding the pads/rotors.
> 
> Living in the city doesn't give me many "empty" lots to do the normal bedding procedure that stop-tech recommends, can someone else with a BBK advise me on what they did to bed in, and can I just do 15-20 40mph-5mph stops on the back side of my local supermarket's receiving docks? Thanks in advance!


 I'd focus more on making sure that you properly set the torque for the stoptech rings. Too tight is just as bad as too loose on those. IIRC there's also a setup time for the red loctite.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> The key, from what I've read, is to get the temperatures high enough to transfer pad material to the rotor but then allow the brakes to cool down significantly without coming to a stop or applying the parking brake. You're going to need more room than a receiving dock.


 The docks are on a very long stretch of empty parking lot behind the shopping plaza.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

crew219 said:


> I'd focus more on making sure that you properly set the torque for the stoptech rings. Too tight is just as bad as too loose on those. IIRC there's also a setup time for the red loctite.


 The guy that's doing the work has a stoptech kit on his WRX that he put on himself, I hope he's on his game tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The guy that's doing the work has a stoptech kit on his WRX that he put on himself, I hope he's on his game tomorrow. :thumbup:


 http://www.zeckhausen.com/StopTech/Rotor_replacement.htm


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

crew219 said:


> http://www.zeckhausen.com/StopTech/Rotor_replacement.htm


 Thanks man, was actually just searching for a digital version because StopTech sends you a print out with the new rotors. I'll forward this onto my mechanic :thumbup:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> I just bought mine about 20 mins ago. Made the final payment juuust shy of 3 years early.


 Congrats! Just made my last payment too! :thumbup: 

Had Falken 453's mounted today (replacing Michelin PS2s), and cured my high-gear stuttering with new plugs and coilpacks at 50K.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

cameron do the VR swap with khudee :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

amanojyaku said:


> cameron do the VR swap with khudee :thumbup:


 who are you? do you actually know khudee or are you just referring to my instagram? 

And I am considering it...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never "bedded" new rotors and pads. Honestly, I don't believe in it. It's never been an issue at all and I've done brakes on just about every car I've owned, as well as several for friends and family. I take it on my normal test drive and brake normally, then I usually do one good 45-0mph fairly hard stop, just to be sure. Then drive it very normally.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

I know khudee way back . He's the one helping me with the BBK that he posted of the other a3 on his Facebook. I think you would enjoy the VR swap.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm not convinced it makes a huge difference unless you're tracking the car, but did 10 60-5mph stops when bedding the rotors/pads I put on the V70R before selling it. Shizz was smoking after the last one.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I dropped her off this morning, made sure the guy was aware that he needs to follow the instructions provided by Stoptech and to call me if there are any problems. I've seen his work on a few sexy WRX's in my hood, so I trust he'll get er done.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

its actually gettign rid of the oils and **** on the pads and rotors. the bedding in


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> its actually gettign rid of the oils and **** on the pads and rotors. the bedding in


 I have a lot to do a round or two of bed-ins I think. Might do a video, but at least before and after shots of the rotors to show the coloration that is supposed to be achieved. 

While the car was in there I had them pop out the rep brand's center caps so I can stick in my stock Audi ones, and I had them do a full suspension check to make sure everything was still looking fresh and intact while I wait for funds to buy a new set-up. Everything got a :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have a lot to do a round or two of bed-ins I think. Might do a video, but at least before and after shots of the rotors to show the coloration that is supposed to be achieved.
> 
> While the car was in there I had them pop out the rep brand's center caps so I can stick in my stock Audi ones, and I had them do a full suspension check to make sure everything was still looking fresh and intact while I wait for funds to buy a new set-up. Everything got a :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


>


 
Oooohhh Rob


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

amanojyaku said:


> I know khudee way back . He's the one helping me with the BBK that he posted of the other a3 on his Facebook. I think you would enjoy the VR swap.


 ahh cool. you should bring it to the meet tonight!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I found an empty lot around the corner from my house...got 10 45-5mph stops in. Brakes got good and hot, smoked and smelled awful. My work here is done. (no pics or video as promised, sue me).


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Lawsuit filed. Consider yourself served. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

npace said:


> Lawsuit filed. Consider yourself served. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So while I was on my trip out in the mountains, I was approaching the hill to our Bed and Breakfast location when all of a sudden, my car loses power. I try starting up, nothing. Try again, nothing. Have full power, etc, but car won't start.

I put the car into neutral and let it roll back and parked it on the side of the road. Get out and look around to see a trail of what....fuel! Go by the gas tank area and you can definitely smell more fuel. Look underneath and the whole rear passenger axle is covered in gasoline.

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Luckily there is was a good Samaritan, local kid, that was nearby talking on his cell w/ his GF (later explained that the further up the hill he goes, he loses reception). He was in a small pickup but said he can drive home and return with a larger truck and tow chain.

Few minutes pass and the guy comes back w/ the truck. We latch the chain to the cars and he is able to pull me up to the Bed and Breakfast parking lot. Steering up w/ no power steering was wonderful. Forced the kid to take $20 for his troubles and then went to our cabin to pound down some wine. Decided that since it was dark, wasn't going to try and tackle anything at night and wait till morning time. Did some research and saw where things may have gone wrong.

Wake up, have breakfast, and now it's mechanic time. Put the key in the ignition to air up (F' yea for air suspension!!! Was able to air up enough to fit my big noggin and body under the car to do my work). I'm sure most of you know that when you either open the front driver door, or turn the key in the ignition, the car primes the fuel pump with more gasoline.....so out spills more gas :banghead:

This is what I found:










Notice the bent plug/connector?!?!

This is how it looks after I fixed it:










I ended up zip-tying the plug to the connector and that's that. Was able to drive the rest of the way home and all is good now.

What I'm wondering is, how can this come loose by itself? My thoughts is that it was negligence when someone was working on that and didn't plug it in tightly.

Can anyone w/ a 3.2 take a picture of their fuel pump area? I'd like to know what it should really look like and if that plug should actually be tucked up into the car body more.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

wtf did someone do to your fuel lines? 
thats the fuel FILTER not the pump. 

The pump is inside the tank, and you get to it under the rear seat bench. 

but looks like someone queefed your fuel filter connections, and replaced one with a hose clamp. 

glad you got it ghetto fixed. 

BUT I replaced my pollen filter today. I had a new one in my hatch for about a year, and just got around to it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> wtf did someone do to your fuel lines?
> thats the fuel FILTER not the pump.
> 
> The pump is inside the tank, and you get to it under the rear seat bench.
> ...


 That line isn't attached to the filter at all. The line actually looks to come from above. I'm hoping someone can get me some real pics or chime in to what that line may actually be and how I can fix it for real. Zip-tie FTW though :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

i just went out and tried to take a pic. my dslr with lens cant focus that close. sorry. no macro lens. 
in your #1 pic, leftmost line on the center of the filter is the fuel return from the pump back to the tank (filter has built in pressure valve), the outer one on the filter with the rusty hose clamp is the fuel line from the tank. It should be a plastic clip- on fitting like the first one. 

the fuel supply line to the engine is on the other end of the filter (not in pic) facing front of car. 

the one up higher ,that you have a problem with is some kind of vent ? or? 

You should talk to your mechanic because im guessing your stock fuel supply was inadequate for all that extra horsepower you have, and how did they get the fuel flow rate to be higher than stock? the fuel rate would be limited by the stock filter internal valve. so maybe they bypassed the relief valve, and installed a higher pressure valve somewhere else, but kept the original filter. 

when i get to my bentely i will look for more clues in the diagrams.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yup, my fueling is all kind of modified  The other end of my fuel rail is capped off, where I'm sure there's suppose to be a hose connected.

Oh well, I'll try reaching out to the shop and see what they can come back to me with. Just not trying to drive the 60 mile round trip for nothing.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I think when you send the picture to the mechanic that jury rigged ( I mean modded..)the fuel system, they will know right away.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Did the timing belt and fuel pump cam follower. Trick to getting the motor mount out of the way is to jack the engine up as high as possible. Watch the plastic elbow that feeds the turbo inlet, you're about to crush it against the firewall. umpkin: 

Found what I believe to be the culprit of my intake air leak, idle too low, bank 1 too lean and EVAP system leak fault codes: 










I think it broke when I smashed the deer last summer and got overlooked during repairs. Got one on order. :thumbup: Should be driving this hog soon-ish.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

I took off the oil cap extension tube


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

gave the ok for a new motor 
there goes my money for w/m =/


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

While the motor is out, are you going to do anything special? Say, put in a flux capacitor or something?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> gave the ok for a new motor
> there goes my money for w/m =/


Glad you're gonna hang onto it. :thumbup:



DLV said:


> While the motor is out, are you going to do anything special? Say, put in a flux capacitor or something?


:laugh::laugh:

Your location is beautiful, btw. Was just there recently for vacation.:thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NYCameron said:


> gave the ok for a new motor
> there goes my money for w/m =/


Don't know what happened to your motor but I agree while you are getting a new one you should take advantage and maybe upgrade some parts. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

DLV said:


> While the motor is out, are you going to do anything special? Say, put in a flux capacitor or something?


well my K04 should be transferred over. going from my motor with 70k to one with 25k. Gonna get the timing belt and water pump done so it'll be fresh for another 75k or so...I would've been pissed if I had just done that job and the motor went.

getting a new A/C compressor also, so I will finally have A/C!! ummm, also carbon cleaning before I get it installed

all these jobs are easier since the motor will be out of the car when it is done.

Down the line I will probably get W/M and the proper injectors and maybe air?



Rob Cote said:


> Glad you're gonna hang onto it. :thumbup:


I will be your dark blue static counter-part, don't worry about it. Giving them that pesky front lip to install on saturday as well. H20i red vs blue shoot? (if we don't get to it before)



neu318 said:


> Don't know what happened to your motor but I agree while you are getting a new one you should take advantage and maybe upgrade some parts. :thumbup:


go back a page and look for my other post

aside from what I mentioned above, is there anything else I should be concerned with?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Are you getting a whole new motor? Is it an FSI? Is it possible to have a TSI put in? (I don't know too much about that, wonder if it's possible) Upgrade internals maybe? New rods? Just an idea in case you plan on more power down the line.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> H20i red vs blue shoot? (if we don't get to it before)


I'm hoping to get to H2o(I might be moving around then, but hoping to be done before that). My front lip looks stupid, but whatever.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob and Cameron, let's do a red, blue and whatever color I decide to dip my car shoot. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Rob and Cameron, let's do a red, blue and whatever color I decide to dip my car shoot. :thumbup:


Still undecided about H2oi so far.  Will be closer to last minute decision.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Still undecided about H2oi so far.  Will be closer to last minute decision.


I need to get dipped, add moar low and get tinted over the next couple of months and I think I'll be ready. Will be rolling down with a Cooper S, B6 A4 and a couple of our Subie friends...and whoever else from the North East!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Are you getting a whole new motor? Is it an FSI? Is it possible to have a TSI put in? (I don't know too much about that, wonder if it's possible) Upgrade internals maybe? New rods? Just an idea in case you plan on more power down the line.


Yeah, whole new motor pretty much. It is FSI. I would love to put in a TSI but I heard wiring would be a nightmare...not to mention the shop hours I would have to pay. I'm putting so much money into this already I don't think I can get stronger internals unless someone has those parts laying around for cheap

I'm pretty satisfied with my K04. Doubt I'll go GTX28 or bigger unless I get a crazy stupid deal on it. I think the only things I'll be possibly getting is an intercooler, injectors, W/M, possibly air since I will have to keep this car a while with how much I have invested into it


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Will be closer to last minute decision.


Same.



NYCameron said:


> I think the only things I'll be possibly getting is an intercooler, injectors, W/M, possibly air since I will have to keep this car a while with how much I have invested into it


Ever considered adding an afterburner for spaking rice hatchs?:laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NYCameron said:


> Yeah, whole new motor pretty much. It is FSI. I would love to put in a TSI but I heard wiring would be a nightmare...not to mention the shop hours I would have to pay. I'm putting so much money into this already I don't think I can get stronger internals unless someone has those parts laying around for cheap
> 
> I'm pretty satisfied with my K04. Doubt I'll go GTX28 or bigger unless I get a crazy stupid deal on it. I think the only things I'll be possibly getting is an intercooler, injectors, W/M, possibly air since I will have to keep this car a while with how much I have invested into it


Gotcha :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ran over a rock


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

^ that makes me sad but the song you had playing makes me happy LOL!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ran over a rock


"whoa"


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Pics and sound clips, pretty please? :thumbup:


Pics....





































http://youtu.be/sfLDtG2Fvrc


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Dropped my car off to get my Votex skirts and Milltek downpipe installed along with a APR ecu upgrade to stage 2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Received the title. Anyone want a red A3?  :laugh:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

empivw said:


> Dropped my car off to get my Votex skirts and Milltek downpipe installed along with a APR ecu upgrade to stage 2


Nice, looking forward to see how you like it


Got my car back from being in the shop. Roof rails are installed, a big job for a small reward. Happy camper I am for sure. Nuespeed RSB installed ass well. Looking forward to a good Mountian bike trip on a mountain road.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

wishntoboutside said:


> Nice, looking forward to see how you like it
> 
> 
> Got my car back from being in the shop. Roof rails are installed, a big job for a small reward. Happy camper I am for sure. Nuespeed RSB installed ass well. Looking forward to a good Mountian bike trip on a mountain road.



Thanks, I am excited to see as well. I am sure I will be itching to get a resonated cat back soon.

Lets see pics of the roof rails!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

empivw said:


> Thanks, I am excited to see as well. I am sure I will be itching to get a resonated cat back soon.
> 
> Lets see pics of the roof rails!


My computer is acting up and not allowing me to upload photos. I could email or text them to ya-).:what:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

whoops


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> whoops



Someone slam on their brakes or did you take your eyes off the road for a minute? I guess in either event it's time to upgrade to an S3 front bumper.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Someone slam on their brakes or did you take your eyes off the road for a minute? I guess in either event it's time to upgrade to an S3 front bumper.


****ty access road, 

http://goo.gl/maps/hgHYQ

Was on access road waiting to go right into intersection. Lots of traffic coming through turning right. 
So watching that, cars also going straight through so watching that too. Look left to make sure clear, then looked right, minivan was moving, checked left one more time and started to go, turn my head and mini van stopped in the middle of the cross section. Whammy. Into their rear right corner. 

Their bumper jumped mine and went right into the grill pushing back the rad.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> ****ty access road,
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/hgHYQ
> 
> ...


In Canada, it's always a minivan that causes it.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got back from McKenna, I wanted to see if my car had the DSG Update TSB, I gave them the symptoms along with other issues I've been having(Headlight Range Control Defective warning came on a few weeks ago.) They said there wasn't a TSB or anything wrong with the car(couldn't duplicate symptoms) and when they scanned the car there wasn't any codes at all.

Can this be true? Wouldn't the ECU have memory of the HRC being defective even though the warning went away?

They also blamed the DV/BOV for the car going into,"limp mode" twice(once on the freeway and once on the street.) I was shown that the BOV was throwing lots of oil onto other components in the engine bay, the tech explained how oil can leak into the valve and then released by the BOV. Any one else have issues with Forge BOV?

Other than that, the SC's David and Melissa were really cool. Also the ST, Salvador was really helpful, he was able to get the manager to agree to install new spark plugs since it wasn't included when they performed my 35k service, I didn't know it had to be done as I and the old SC went with what the cars manual said. Salvador explained that they should have installed them as the work form in the shop has it included in the 35k service.

Only person I know with the same year A3 is Paul(pjunk) who recived the tsb update during a service interval.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Peeled nearly all of my wrap off...not sure I'll ever want to experience that pain again. My fingers hurt...

Word to the curious, if you're gonna dip the whole car, make sure to spray no less than 5 coats or you'll end up pulling piece by piece. My hood, front bumper and (half) of the roof gave me a migrane.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Had my BOV removed, thank you Dave at AU Tuning! There was differently lots of oil being sprayed by the BOV. We also discovered a tranny leak, gonna try to get this looked at by Circle Audi and have it covered under warranty as I'm currently at 49,972k miles.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ponto said:


> ****ty access road,
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/hgHYQ
> 
> ...


I imagine the minivan version is something like this:

"So I'm in stop and go traffic waiting to make a right at the light. I pass a nice Audi on my right that's a bit anxious to merge...like were all going no where fast. It's nice looking but really small. Why drive such a small car, I think, can't be comfortable. Anyway, I continue to creep ahead, stop, creep, stop, creep like we've been doing for what seems like an eternity when all of a sudden the kid in the audi slams into my ass. WTF was he thinking, is he blind, and where did he think he was going...other then up my ass. $hit, its not like I'm invisible...I'm in a fookin minivan!! Thank goodness for big. Just a bit of a bump on the old minivan but that kid's audi looks like crap now...must be made from japanese steel. :laugh:"


Sorry man.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

about to put my A3 up for sale..got an RS4!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> I imagine the minivan version is something like this:
> 
> "So I'm in stop and go traffic waiting to make a right at the light. I pass a nice Audi on my right that's a bit anxious to merge...like were all going no where fast. It's nice looking but really small. Why drive such a small car, I think, can't be comfortable. Anyway, I continue to creep ahead, stop, creep, stop, creep like we've been doing for what seems like an eternity when all of a sudden the kid in the audi slams into my ass. WTF was he thinking, is he blind, and where did he think he was going...other then up my ass. $hit, its not like I'm invisible...I'm in a fookin minivan!! Thank goodness for big. Just a bit of a bump on the old minivan but that kid's audi looks like crap now...must be made from japanese steel. :laugh:"
> 
> ...


Haha not quite he was coming from the left driving through into the intersection. Traffic was moving good. Was a newer grand caravan. His bumper is toast but that's about it. First thing they say. Gotta get rid of this silver mini van. Not the first time they have been in an accident in it. Maybe they shouldn't slam on the breaks for a yellow in the crosswalk. 

And well dam my luck and looking left and assuming they were still going. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ponto said:


> ...And well dam my luck and looking left and assuming they were still going.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


this ^^^.

Every day I run, facing traffic. Every day at least one driver pulls right into the road for a right turn while looking left and every day I nearly get run over.  They too assume it is clear. 

Better to hit a minivan, and learn, than hit a runner...or kid on a bike.

cheers.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> this ^^^.
> 
> Every day I run, facing traffic. Every day at least one driver pulls right into the road for a right turn while looking left and every day I nearly get run over.  They too assume it is clear.
> 
> ...


^^^happened to my sister in law 8 years ago. Hard thing to get over. Not a day I run that I don't think about it


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

what do you guys think of the Golf R wheels on A3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> this ^^^.
> 
> Every day I run, facing traffic. Every day at least one driver pulls right into the road for a right turn while looking left and every day I nearly get run over.  They too assume it is clear.
> 
> ...





tcardio said:


> ^^^happened to my sister in law 8 years ago. Hard thing to get over. Not a day I run that I don't think about it



One thing I am extremely cautious about is bikers or pedestrians even if they are a away's away from the intersection. I am always paranoid crossing a street myself so I am extra cautious when I am at an intersection. I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I hit a pedestrian or biker. This one has no crosswalks or sidewalks near it. 

Its a messy intersection, parking lot empties right across from the service road I was on right parallel to a 6 lane road. So there is a lot of traffic. The Mini Van was going straight through and moving at speed. 

I can try to justify it all I want but bottom line is I should have looked back to the right before moving instead of assuming the mini van that just passed was still going. 





And I like the Golf wheels, looks good.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> about to put my A3 up for sale..got an RS4!


Pics of RS4!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Pics of RS4!


here's an ass shot.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

eddiefury said:


> here's an ass shot.


:heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

amanojyaku said:


> what do you guys think of the Golf R wheels on A3


I did it once while my car was parked. My buddy needed to borrow my wheels momentarily. Loved it. Unfortunately, I had to trade back. It looks awesome. :thumbup:



eddiefury said:


> here's an ass shot.


Myself, I'm an ass man. I love a good ass. :heart:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

eddiefury said:


> here's an ass shot.


jealous! How many miles on it, and how much did you pay?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Replaced bi-xenon bulbs with Morimoto D1S. Finally! No more flickering.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

OK, still a teaser since I don't have them mounted, but I rolled it out and photoshopped it in place  Hopefully going on tomorrow (with kb's help possibly)









-adam


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

asal said:


> jealous! How many miles on it, and how much did you pay?


has 58K miles. they were asking $40K and i did my share of haggling


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

eddiefury said:


> has 58K miles. they were asking $40K and i did my share of haggling


Wow, that's a deal. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I made a post...in the wrong thread...I've had too much coffee this morning.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> Replaced bi-xenon bulbs with Morimoto D1S. Finally! No more flickering.


Source? My driver side is flickering more and more lately.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Source? My driver side is flickering more and more lately.


http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=3179


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=3179


Thanks. That's what I found too. Why Morimoto over OSRAM? price?!??


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Thanks. That's what I found too. Why Morimoto over OSRAM? price?!??


those OSRAM CBIs are really nice, probably the best, brightest, sharpest outputting bulbs you can get
OSRAM is an OEM bulb versus Morimoto which is a really good aftermarket brand

whenever I drop my bumper I will probably do a clear lens mod at the same time to get the most out of my HIDs/projectors


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Thanks. That's what I found too. Why Morimoto over OSRAM? price?!??


Exactly. Price was right. I also bought these as a trial run. If they fail prematurely, then OSRAM it is. fingers crossed.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

she's getting clay'd and brazilian wax...haha!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> Exactly. Price was right. I also bought these as a trial run. If they fail prematurely, then OSRAM it is. fingers crossed.


Wondering if I should get regular OSRAM or Silverstars?!?!?! :banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> those OSRAM CBIs are really nice, probably the best, brightest, sharpest outputting bulbs you can get
> OSRAM is an OEM bulb versus Morimoto which is a really good aftermarket brand
> 
> whenever I drop my bumper I will probably do a clear lens mod at the same time to get the most out of my HIDs/projectors


What is this clear lens mod? 

I am running the CBI's and, while they are pricey, I do like them quite a bit. 5000K color temp with more light output than the 4300K lamps I was running before. :thumbup:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

APR Carbonio stage 1 and stage 2 intake arrived today, just need to install.

Also I purchased a P3 boost gauge as well, should be here next week


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> What is this clear lens mod?
> 
> I am running the CBI's and, while they are pricey, I do like them quite a bit. 5000K color temp with more light output than the 4300K lamps I was running before. :thumbup:


the clear lens mod is taking out the lens that is currently on our projectors, which is a Fresnel/frosted lens, and replace it with an entirely clear lens. It makes the output brighter and sharpens the cutoff

I forgot what exact lens we can use, but I remembered that TRS offered them (but never said they were exactly for our car)

I would LOVE CBIs...but I can't justify the $200 price tag


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> the clear lens mod is taking out the lens that is currently on our projectors, which is a Fresnel/frosted lens, and replace it with an entirely clear lens. It makes the output brighter and sharpens the cutoff
> 
> I forgot what exact lens we can use, but I remembered that TRS offered them (but never said they were exactly for our car)
> 
> I would LOVE CBIs...but I can't justify the $200 price tag


Ah, you mean the lens for the HID projector itself? Interesting...if you dig up more info please let me know. I need to crack open one of my HIDs to fix the aiming adjuster anyway.

Edit: One of these? http://www.theretrofitsource.com/index.php?cPath=29

I have no idea what size we would need or anything though. Anyone have a spare HID projector they can take apart and measure?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Edit: One of these? http://www.theretrofitsource.com/index.php?cPath=29


dassit


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> dassit



oooo. Enticing.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TBomb said:


> Ah, you mean the lens for the HID projector itself? Interesting...if you dig up more info please let me know. I need to crack open one of my HIDs to fix the aiming adjuster anyway.
> 
> Edit: One of these? http://www.theretrofitsource.com/index.php?cPath=29
> 
> I have no idea what size we would need or anything though. Anyone have a spare HID projector they can take apart and measure?


I think I can organize a famiry purchase for anything on their site (friend has an acct with them).

He says he'd be looking at 4-5 orders of parts. 

Dave


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

crew219 said:


> I think I can organize a famiry purchase for anything on their site (friend has an acct with them).
> 
> He says he'd be looking at 4-5 orders of parts.
> 
> Dave


I'm in for a pair of clear lenses for pre-facelift OEM bi-xenons with spacer kit, if we can confirm the right size.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

got my wheels and tires on, they are Alzor reps, from ECS, 
18x8 et 45
tires are General G-max AS-03
I know I need to find some Low, but that will come ....
also, I am working some better center cap solutions


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

$$Rich$$ said:


> got my wheels and tires on, they are Alzor reps, from ECS,
> 18x8 et 45
> tires are General G-max AS-03
> I know I need to find some Low, but that will come ....
> also, I am working some better center cap solutions


Looking good sir! Yeah, once you get a little drop that will really complete the look :thumbup:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I dig the Generals


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I'm in for a pair of clear lenses for pre-facelift OEM bi-xenons with spacer kit, if we can confirm the right size.


+1

does anyone have a picture of the back of the bi-xenon projector? might give some insight as to model number and such?


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Looking good sir! Yeah, once you get a little drop that will really complete the look :thumbup:


thanks, I don't want to spend an assload on a set of coil overs , but it seems that my options are limited with the 3.2
I would be happy with a cup kit or some konis and a spring that is good, it seems all of the springs I am finding are only 1.3" ish and I am not sure that would make me happy in the end


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks good


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

took off the OEM roof rack that has been on the car for 2 years. we have the bike racks on the Q5 now so i'm sacrificing some MPG's for nothing

i had applied the lamin-x rack guard before installing the bars

The film under the contact area had yellowed and there were black spots from dirt accumulating so i was anxious to see if there was damage to the paint

Well the paint underneath was....PERFECT!

ordered another pack, car looks weird without the bars lol

:thumbup: lamin-x


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Well the paint underneath was....PERFECT!
> 
> ordered another pack, car looks weird without the bars lol
> 
> :thumbup: lamin-x


I have to agree. Even when having a roof rack for only a couple of weeks, upon removal, the car looks nekkid.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Well the paint underneath was....PERFECT!


Thank you for this. I've often wondered. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Officially out of warranty

I'm in for a pair of clear lens for our head lights as well, anyone try this on our facelifts?


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Officially out of warranty
> 
> I'm in for a pair of clear lens for our head lights as well, anyone try this on our facelifts?


rick, it's time!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Mk2 Audi TT seats are in... Crappy picks because my phone can't do a wide enough image but... Pretty comfy


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

That looks great. Good job rubish


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> Mk2 Audi TT seats are in... Crappy picks because my phone can't do a wide enough image but... Pretty comfy


How much were the seats? If you don't mind me asking. :beer:
Looks good!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Mk2 Audi TT seats are in... Crappy picks because my phone can't do a wide enough image but... Pretty comfy


TP so pissed right now.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> How much were the seats? If you don't mind me asking. :beer:
> Looks good!


You are going to hate me for this...because it was a freak deal that I got off Ebay...

$200 buck for both (together) and the guy drove them from Arizona to me in Vegas, just because he was driving through. :screwy: 

they were in kind of shoddy shape when I got them, but I fixed them with a heat gun and leather conditioner...cleaned up well


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Any issues with the TT seat install?
Look GREAT :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Installed coils last night :thumbup::beer:



static a3 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally got around to getting the timing belt done (at 97k), my buddy rigo did it for me in no time


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Fitted a TT-S engine cover to my FSI APR Stage 3.










Now I just need to put on a valve cover with the oil filler extension again...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

skotti said:


> Any issues with the TT seat install?
> Look GREAT :thumbup:


The only issues with the install were swapping harnesses... And that these seats sit a little higher (my guess is because the tt has a lower floor board) so at their lowest setting I'm still up higher in the car. 

Still plenty of head room and I'm 6'4


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Rub-ISH said:


> The only issues with the install were swapping harnesses... And that these seats sit a little higher (my guess is because the tt has a lower floor board) so at their lowest setting I'm still up higher in the car.
> 
> Still plenty of head room and I'm 6'4


Did it have different airbag harnesses or was it just different in the power seat connectors?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

crew219 said:


> Did it have different airbag harnesses or was it just different in the power seat connectors?


The Air bag harness was the same...and I'm told are the same across all audi models. I originally had manual seats so there was nothing in the way of power accessories for the seats. I just had to swap over the passenger seat occupancy sensor since it is VIN to ECU coded


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally had my ECU flashed with GIAC software. It really woke that pig up!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

jay'stig said:


> Finally had my ECU flashed with GIAC software. It really woke that pig up!


Welcome to the team! :thumbup:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Welcome to the team! :thumbup:


thanks NBPT_A3. I flashed my Tiguan months ago, the tig also has full turbo plumbing included the euro S3 intercooler. It was funny that my Mini van has been so much faster then my station wagon for this long.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Does anyone know the thread name of can bump the one with everyone displaying their racks of what they are hauling and such I did a search last night a have no luck finding it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

wishntoboutside said:


> Does anyone know the thread name of can bump the one with everyone displaying their racks of what they are hauling and such I did a search last night a have no luck finding it.


Bump? Racks?

You mean this? http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5578882-9mu8-101


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Bump? Racks?
> 
> You mean this? http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5578882-9mu8-101


Just the one i was looking for... oh wait a tick.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Rub-ISH said:


> The Air bag harness was the same...and I'm told are the same across all audi models. I originally had manual seats so there was nothing in the way of power accessories for the seats. I just had to swap over the passenger seat occupancy sensor since it is VIN to ECU coded


good to know


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> the clear lens mod is taking out the lens that is currently on our projectors, which is a Fresnel/frosted lens, and replace it with an entirely clear lens. It makes the output brighter and sharpens the cutoff
> 
> I forgot what exact lens we can use, but I remembered that TRS offered them (but never said they were exactly for our car)
> 
> I would LOVE CBIs...but I can't justify the $200 price tag





TBomb said:


> Ah, you mean the lens for the HID projector itself? Interesting...if you dig up more info please let me know. I need to crack open one of my HIDs to fix the aiming adjuster anyway.
> 
> Edit: One of these? http://www.theretrofitsource.com/index.php?cPath=29
> 
> I have no idea what size we would need or anything though. Anyone have a spare HID projector they can take apart and measure?





TBomb said:


> I'm in for a pair of clear lenses for pre-facelift OEM bi-xenons with spacer kit, if we can confirm the right size.


I have done this with my OEM projectors and this is the lens you want:
http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=136 
The lens is slightly thicker then the OEM lens.

I asked on the HIDPlanet forum, which is owned and run by TRS and was told it was a AL/Bosch e46 variation. 

Here is a DIY where a guy did the swap on his bmw 330xi:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=801408


I have yet to actually mount the headlights though, have halogen going to bi-xenon and just haven't gotten around to putting them on yet. 
I would suggest however mounting them to the car with the headlights plastic lens off to check the cutoff color and beam and make sure both headlights match.



NYCameron said:


> +1
> 
> does anyone have a picture of the back of the bi-xenon projector? might give some insight as to model number and such?


Here are pictures of the projector I pulled from my headlight:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

crappy phone pics. I vinyl wrapped my spoiler to protect the paint from my cargo box (it always hits and was starting to scratch. Wrapped the mirrors too. It's no "S3" mirror color, matches that grey by the exhaust and the splitter almost perfectly though, which is what I was going for.










and


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

K092084 said:


> I have done this with my OEM projectors and this is the lens you want:
> http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=136
> The lens is slightly thicker then the OEM lens.


Thanks for your insightful knowledge!!!



asal said:


> and


Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

K092084 said:


> I have done this with my OEM projectors and this is the lens you want:
> http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=136
> The lens is slightly thicker then the OEM lens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info man! I actually just ordered parts, so I'll be giving this a shot soon. If you're still around Dallas we might collaborate to get it done


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Thanks for your insightful knowledge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good :thumbup:


No problem post 15 on the bmw forum shows a back to back photo of the lens together for comparison of the thickness



TBomb said:


> Thanks for the info man! I actually just ordered parts, so I'll be giving this a shot soon. If you're still around Dallas we might collaborate to get it done


 For sure. I have been meaning to put them on but have been putting it off not wanting to deal with taking the bumper off in this texas heat. Still need to run my wiring harness as well but need the DRL wire. The one i got only has the high beam wire. 

Hope your lights aren't perma sealed like one of mine was. Not a fun time


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

K092084 said:


> No problem post 15 on the bmw forum shows a back to back photo of the lens together for comparison of the thickness
> 
> 
> For sure. I have been meaning to put them on but have been putting it off not wanting to deal with taking the bumper off in this texas heat. Still need to run my wiring harness as well but need the DRL wire. The one i got only has the high beam wire.
> ...


Pretty sure at least one of mine has been opened before. I got some of the butyl glue to redo mine...planning on cleaning them up as best I can when I have them open...maybe doing the "Joey Mod" while I'm at it.

Let me know if you want some help...I retrofitted my bi-xenons as well...my car came with halogens. I can take the bumper off in about 20 minutes I've done it so often now.  For what it's worth, while my retrofit harness came with the DRL wires, there was no place to plug them in to my ECM...the spots were already in use. I just zip tied the wires up under the dash and left them unhooked...can't say that I've missed having them. Anyway, I also have VAG-Com so I can do the coding changes that you'll need as well. No worries if you don't need/want any help...just thought I'd offer since I've done it before and you're local. And yes, it is hot as balls here now.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Pretty sure at least one of mine has been opened before. I got some of the butyl glue to redo mine...planning on cleaning them up as best I can when I have them open...maybe doing the "Joey Mod" while I'm at it.
> 
> Let me know if you want some help...I retrofitted my bi-xenons as well...my car came with halogens. I can take the bumper off in about 20 minutes I've done it so often now.  For what it's worth, while my retrofit harness came with the DRL wires, there was no place to plug them in to my ECM...the spots were already in use. I just zip tied the wires up under the dash and left them unhooked...can't say that I've missed having them. Anyway, I also have VAG-Com so I can do the coding changes that you'll need as well. No worries if you don't need/want any help...just thought I'd offer since I've done it before and you're local. And yes, it is hot as balls here now.


Yours had DRL when they were halogen? Mine never did. I got a a little head of myself and had already bought DRL yellow bulbs before I realized the harness didn't have the wire for them. 
Would love the help since I have never taken the bumper off before. I can take the bumper off my wife's 04 jetta in about 5-10 mins since I have done it so much, but not as involved as the A3. 

One headlight came apart no problem, put in oven about 5 minutes, and just pulled it apart, other one took about 30 mins being heated up a few times. Actually cracked the lens at the top middle some in the process but shouldn't cause any problems.

Was also thinking about "joey modding: mine as well just not sure if I would like it.

Gave her a wash this morning. And yes I know, sits too high.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Replaced my DRL sockets yesterday. Old sockets were burnt up. Audi updated the parts to allow ventilation to the back of the socket.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Replaced my DRL sockets yesterday. Old sockets were burnt up. Audi updated the parts to allow ventilation to the back of the socket.


 ic:?


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ziza interior LED kit and license plate LEDs get here today. Taking the car to Jim Ellis in ATL today to have them quote me to get a few things fixed. KWs hopefully go on by the end of the month.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

K092084 said:


> Yours had DRL when they were halogen? Mine never did. I got a a little head of myself and had already bought DRL yellow bulbs before I realized the harness didn't have the wire for them.
> Would love the help since I have never taken the bumper off before. I can take the bumper off my wife's 04 jetta in about 5-10 mins since I have done it so much, but not as involved as the A3.
> 
> One headlight came apart no problem, put in oven about 5 minutes, and just pulled it apart, other one took about 30 mins being heated up a few times. Actually cracked the lens at the top middle some in the process but shouldn't cause any problems.
> ...


Car looks clean :thumbup:

Mine did not have DRLs with the halogens, but when I followed this DIY for installing the harness, I did not have open sockets where he said to plug in the DRL wires. I haven't looked up a wiring diagram to see what's in those positions on my car...perhaps I should...but I honestly don't care for DRLs so I'm not that motivated...but if it will help someone else out I'd be glad to do it.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

pjunk1 said:


> rick, it's time!


Indeed it is my friend, lots of goodies coming soon, especially after my neighbor picking up that TTRS 

Gonna pick up AU Tuning's DP and GIAC flash when they come back around with their sale


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Car looks clean :thumbup:
> 
> Mine did not have DRLs with the halogens, but when I followed this DIY for installing the harness, I did not have open sockets where he said to plug in the DRL wires. I haven't looked up a wiring diagram to see what's in those positions on my car...perhaps I should...but I honestly don't care for DRLs so I'm not that motivated...but if it will help someone else out I'd be glad to do it.


That's the guide I am going to follow. I remember reading somewhere that someone read there DRL plug was already used to they just recoding it somehow I believe with VAGCOM. 
Not to important, Guess I'll just put the bulbs in but won't function.


Just de-badged the back. 


Next on the list is bi-xenon conversion and LED tail lights. Already bought another members OEM outer led taillight part, wish I hadn't listened to my wife though as she liked the all red taillight, and had just bought the outer euro spec led taillight with the clear blinker. Still need to buy the inner part and harnesses. 

So many mods, no little money.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Replaced my DRL sockets yesterday. Old sockets were burnt up. Audi updated the parts to allow ventilation to the back of the socket.


Part number? I don't have to replace mine, but it'd be good to know.


----------



## scottgti (Sep 28, 2007)

I installed BFI stage 2 engine mount, stage 1 trans mount, and dogbone insert. Huge difference. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

The part number is 8E0941669. Sockets cost $25 a piece. Cheapest I could find.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Part number? I don't have to replace mine, but it'd be good to know.


The part number is 8E0941669. Sockets cost $25 a piece. Cheapest I could find.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

SilverSquirrel said:


> ic:?


I'll try to get you a pic soon.

Edit: the site I bought from has pics:

http://parts.audiofalexandria.com/productimage.php?product_id=2935


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I really wanted to post in here with something a bit better today.

It's been way too long and drawn out a process, but with the garage an hour away and working a ton of OT for the end of the quarter, it's the best I could do. Timing belt, thermostat and HPFP cam follower finally complete, fresh oil and coolant, and I finally took her to the car wash last night. Got in this morning to come to work, battery is flat. **** me, right? for trying to give the car some love.

Anyways, are any of you clowns going to Waterfest?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Anyways, are any of you clowns going to Waterfest?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Hit 140K mark yesterday. Have to replace intake manifold this coming weekend.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evo V said:


> Hit 140K mark yesterday. Have to replace intake manifold this coming weekend.


I want that cluster


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> I want that cluster


x2


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> x2



X 3

but without all the miles


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I want that cluster


X3! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> X3! Where'd you get it?


ebay.co.uk few months ago


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

did some custom centercaps, the alzor caps are just a tad smaller in dia. and the audi ones will not fit in there, so I bought a spare set of audi caps off the tex for $10 (which is a killer deal since they are $200 from ECS) and cut off everything on the backside and glued them on to my alzor caps.
they stick out a tad, but they look way better than the alzor caps

my wheels are dirty as I have driven on a lot of gravel lately but here is a few pics.

before 










audi cap is a tad larger in dia. than the alzor









after


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

finally got to drive her again after a few weeks at the shop

what's the new gauge there?   :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Would those audi caps not fit into the hub? Also can you give me a part number? :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

$$Rich$$ said:


> they stick out a tad, but they look way better than the alzor caps


Hardly. I think it looks just about OEM, honestly. Nice job.



NYCameron said:


> what's the new gauge there?   :laugh:


I dunno. What IS that gauge? It fits like crap...:screwy:



NBPT_A3 said:


> Would those audi caps not fit into the hub? Also can you give me a part number? :thumbup:


Clearly you can read:



$$Rich$$ said:


> the audi ones will not fit in there


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

There's 3 sizes of audi caps...was just curious. Jeeeesh.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> There's 3 sizes of audi caps...was just curious. Jeeeesh.


:heart: Come to waterfest.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> :heart: Come to waterfest.


Perhaps. Waiting on a few sensors to arrive to get my car inspected (finally). Also need to troubleshoot shake at speeds 55mph+, might be suspension, might be a wheel issue. We'll see.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Perhaps. Waiting on a few sensors to arrive to get my car inspected (finally). *Also need to troubleshoot shake at speeds 55mph+*, might be suspension, might be a wheel issue. We'll see.


Could be axle. i had the same problem.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Could be axle. i had the same problem.


Had both sides replaced after 3 weeks of ownership (@72K), but will also add that to the list.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Le sigh I miss my A3... body shop needs to get it done already!! 

Plus side is I will be on a beach in 4 days, so that should take my mind off it. 

So really I did nothing to it today, but thought about it. haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I finally drove mine into work. Took serious amounts of effort to *not* drive it off a bridge last night.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> I finally drove mine into work. Took serious amounts of effort to *not* drive it off a bridge last night.


Glad you figured out the problem :thumbup:

Still waiting for those shiny LMs you promised :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Glad you figured out the problem :thumbup:
> 
> Still waiting for those shiny LMs you promised :laugh:


Blew my mind that somehow suddenly two batteries went bad and would no longer hold a charge, but I guess coincidences happen?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Blew my mind that somehow suddenly two batteries went bad and would no longer hold a charge, but I guess coincidences happen?


Yeah man, what are the odds.. Oh well.. Should've played the lottery, could've been your lucky night. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I dunno. What IS that gauge? It fits like crap...:screwy:


He's on meth now  Needs some double sided foam tape to stick that controller down.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> He's on meth now  Needs some double sided foam tape to stick that controller down.


I would reroute it. My boost controller is down by the ashtray delete area.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That **** will **** up your teeth.

Have any of you removed a manual trans from these cars? Is it significantly harder than a mk3/mk4? It seems about the same, but the trans is bigger/heavier. Not sure if the lift/rotate/lower process is possible still.

I need to do a throwout bearing. Er, excuse me "release bearing".  **** sounds like a bunch of marbles in an empty coffee can til you push in the clutch.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> That **** will **** up your teeth.
> 
> Have any of you removed a manual trans from these cars? Is it significantly harder than a mk3/mk4? It seems about the same, but the trans is bigger/heavier. Not sure if the lift/rotate/lower process is possible still.
> 
> I need to do a throwout bearing. Er, excuse me "release bearing".  ***** sounds like a bunch of marbles in an empty coffee can til you push in the clutch*.



Are you running a lightened flywheel?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

No sir. My transmission is unmodified as far as I know.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> No sir. My transmission is unmodified as far as I know.


ah ok, cause when I had my MK4 I had a light flywheel and the noise was similar until I pushed the clutch pedal in.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

But how hard is it to take the transmission OUT of an A3?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> But how hard is it to take the transmission OUT of an A3?



No se, can't be harder than taking it out of a MK4 I'm assuming.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Installed the ZIZA LED interior kit and the rear plate lights last night. Also debadged it about a month ago. 










Does anyone know what the hell this is for? 










And I saw this today. I think OSHA doesn't really make it out here, probably just says "more than an hour outside Atlanta, **** it"


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Its your mini sun visor for sun coming in above the mirror.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Its your mini sun visor for sun coming in above the mirror.


It also blocks out glare from the dome/reading lights from the mirror at night.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Would those audi caps not fit into the hub? Also can you give me a part number? :thumbup:


NO, the Audi caps were an ass hair too big I was kind of discouraged  

you want the audi part number?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

$$Rich$$ said:


> NO, the Audi caps were an ass hair too big I was kind of discouraged
> 
> you want the audi part number?


Yeah sure, also source if you don't mind. Did you try to remove the solid metal ring that was on the inside of the cap? I've heard that will sometimes give you some wiggle.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Its your mini sun visor for sun coming in above the mirror.


It also is supposed to be used when you flip up your mirror for arseholes behind you with high-beams blaring (if you don't have an auto-dimming one that is).


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Installed my APR carbonio intake


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Yeah sure, also source if you don't mind. Did you try to remove the solid metal ring that was on the inside of the cap? I've heard that will sometimes give you some wiggle.


the overall outer dia. was too big to fit in the Alzors, on the Alzors they sit down in flush, so it would be a no go, unless I machined off 1mm ish of the over all dia if the center cap.

here is a pic of my factory center cap,. ECS sells them for $50 each 
should be able to read the part number.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Evo V said:


> Hit 140K mark yesterday. Have to replace intake manifold this coming weekend.


so it looks like you purchased a euro cluster and switched out the needles and dials. s3 comes with white leds and those look pink. its pretty easy to open up the cluster and put in new leds. only 4 of them. i also thought the temp and fuel are plug and play. did yo switch the needles on those too?


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> finally got to drive her again after a few weeks at the shop
> 
> what's the new gauge there?   :laugh:


Welcome back. did you do the engine swap or just repair it?


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Evo V said:


> ebay.co.uk few months ago


Is it simple swap or do you need to deal with immobilizer, odd meter reading etc....


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

tcardio said:


> so it looks like you purchased a euro cluster and switched out the needles and dials. s3 comes with white leds and those look pink. its pretty easy to open up the cluster and put in new leds. only 4 of them. i also thought the temp and fuel are plug and play. did yo switch the needles on those too?


I just swap the needles and the dials. My intention is to read the eprom and reprogramm the original cluster so I can have the sweeping needles at start, lap timer etc. I was drawn into other projects and all this is on hold for now. Probably in a month or two I can get to it. At the time when I did it I was debating where to get white LED's for the needles or just paint the back of the needles red like the A3's so it will give me nice red color.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Shizuka said:


> Is it simple swap or do you need to deal with immobilizer, odd meter reading etc....


if you replace the whole cluster you have to deal with immobilizer etc.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I dunno. What IS that gauge? It fits like crap...:screwy:





TBomb said:


> He's on meth now  Needs some double sided foam tape to stick that controller down.


^this.
Rob, that picture was the one I took on the way back from the shop and not had a chance to mount the gauge where I wanted to yet...I might just get some double sided tape and tape it down right where it is



Grey D said:


>


whoa whoa...this is the "What did you do to your A3?" thread...not the "show pictures of your boyfriend/girlfriend" thread :laugh: :wave:

but as mentioned before, that is a mini sun-visor



amanojyaku said:


> Welcome back. did you do the engine swap or just repair it?


Engine swap...kind of hard to repair a hole in the bottom end. And even if I got a small block...the amount of labor involved...might as well just swap the motor


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> And even if I got a small block...the amount of labor involved...might as well just swap the motor


Yup. It's probably significantly cheaper to just pull and replace than to pull, disassemble, reassemble, then replace. Glad you're hanging onto it. :thumbup:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> Engine swap...kind of hard to repair a hole in the bottom end. And even if I got a small block...the amount of labor involved...might as well just swap the motor





Rob Cote said:


> Yup. It's probably significantly cheaper to just pull and replace than to pull, disassemble, reassemble, then replace. Glad you're hanging onto it. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Currently at Pure Motorsports getting APR stage 2 flash...


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm currently at Achtuning getting an Apr stage 1 and intake.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Currently at work putting some files on my Flash drive.



Does that count?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am currently at my house giving my lacrosse stick a quick tune...yay?


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

and also a 24mm h&r rear sway bar installed too LOL


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I am currently at my house giving my lacrosse stick a quick tune...yay?


never heard it called _that_ before. 


you kids.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I was reaching for something punny...and failed. :facepalm:


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Finally completed installing my Brembo 365x29 BBK with my friends help.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Just put this guy on a couple days ago...


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Just got back from McKenna, I wanted to see if my car had the DSG Update TSB, I gave them the symptoms along with other issues I've been having(Headlight Range Control Defective warning came on a few weeks ago.) They said there wasn't a TSB or anything wrong with the car(couldn't duplicate symptoms) and when they scanned the car there wasn't any codes at all.
> 
> Can this be true? Wouldn't the ECU have memory of the HRC being defective even though the warning went away?
> 
> ...


Been running this bov for over 10k miles. If you use the vaccum tap that they give you and tap into the pcv you are definitely going to have oil spraying all over the place. I had this problem then tapped into another vacuum source that wasn't exposed to oil and had no more problems.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Got my DSG fluid changed, only spent $250


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

amanojyaku said:


> Finally completed installing my Brembo 365x29 BBK with my friends help.


droooool :beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

My girlfriend got a Black 2010 A3 Ti edition (2.0 FWD) as a loaner. I haven't driven any cars with turbo since I was last in Italy so she let me take it for a spin. Not bad at all. 2.0s can accelerate! I was impressed. My only complaint about the car is the armrest being super mega flimsy compared to my '06 & the open sky. I couldn't even sit at my regular driving position, & the sunroof glass hella rattled. Kinda annoying. The seats were really, really nice though.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

amanojyaku said:


> Finally completed installing my Brembo 365x29 BBK with my friends help.





pay up said:


> Just put this guy on a couple days ago...


Well done lads! :thumbup:


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally got around to getting the timing belt done (at 97k), my buddy rigo did it for me in no time


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

New (to me) wheels last night.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Finally did the first oil change after 2 weeks of ownership. Used Mobil 1 0W40 and a fleece filter. Forgot what a $40 oil change was like! The M-B M111 and M272 use about 8.5 quarts of the same stuff.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

bobbeck said:


> Finally did the first oil change after 2 weeks of ownership. Used Mobil 1 0W40 and a fleece filter. Forgot what a $40 oil change was like! The M-B M111 and M272 use about 8.5 quarts of the same stuff.


$40? I need to buy oil where you're from. My mobile1 and bosch filter change was $65, not including the $9 for seafoam in the crankcase before the change!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

pay up said:


> $40? I need to buy oil where you're from. My mobile1 and bosch filter change was $65, not including the $9 for seafoam in the crankcase before the change!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


The Mobil 1 was on sale at Wal-Mart for $22, the filter was $15 (+/-) from FCP


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

bobbeck said:


> The Mobil 1 was on sale at Wal-Mart for $22, the filter was $15 (+/-) from FCP


Good deal. Mobil1 here in WI never drops below $40/gallon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

pay up said:


> Good deal. Mobil1 here in WI never drops below $40/gallon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


WOW really?
my local WM finally started carrying 0w-40 in the big jugs and it is $22 just down from $24 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I washed it! 

It's been way too long :facepalm:

I even began to wax it.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

ordered new rear wheel bearings, cupr r lip, and timing belt parts. 

next week should be fun :beer:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> ordered new rear wheel bearings, cupr r lip, and timing belt parts.
> 
> next week should be fun :beer:


The Cupra R lip is so small, but I've never seen one on an A3 and can't wait for pics!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

From Ultimatetaba's FS thread for his front bumper/grille 










http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...upra-Lip-Plate-Filler&p=82392270#post82392270


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> From Ultimatetaba's FS thread for his front bumper/grille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice it at first. Probably would be even less noticeable on my black A3...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

It's just enough to avoid smashing your bumper when you're low :thumbup:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's just enough to avoid smashing your bumper when you're low :thumbup:


I'm actually considering the 5piece votex lip kit from ECS. I wanna say its only something like $400?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

I added washer fluid...and unknowingly cut my finger on something and bled all over a nice shirt.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

pay up said:


> I'm actually considering the 5piece votex lip kit from ECS. I wanna say its only something like $400?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


It's a nice kit, but you could get it cheaper. I think this page has all 5 pieces (spoiler included): http://audi.bernardiparts.com/Departments/Accessories/Audi-A3/2005-2013/Exterior.aspx


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's a nice kit, but you could get it cheaper. I think this page has all 5 pieces (spoiler included): http://audi.bernardiparts.com/Departments/Accessories/Audi-A3/2005-2013/Exterior.aspx


ECS tuning has the whole kit minus the spoiler for 169.95 plus shipping.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pay up said:


> The Cupra R lip is so small, but I've never seen one on an A3 and can't wait for pics!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Side shot of mine when I had it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> From Ultimatetaba's FS thread for his front bumper/grille
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...upra-Lip-Plate-Filler&p=82392270#post82392270


Oh you're too kind :laugh::laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Put it up for sale


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i had the cupra lip on before my accident but after being in the body shop for 4 months it was pretty much destroyed so i took it off. It is very subtle but adds a nice touch to the sline front. This was prior to my accident when i still had it on...


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> From Ultimatetaba's FS thread for his front bumper/grille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't believe no one picked this up yet


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

another cupra lip shot


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

jds215 said:


> can't believe no one picked this up yet


I want it, but don't want to pay to ship it to the east coast.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I want it, but don't want to pay to ship it to the east coast.


why don't you guys just drive and meet each other half way

even better solution...just have ultimate drive out for h20 and bring it with him :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

jds215 said:


> why don't you guys just drive and meet each other half way
> 
> even better solution...just have ultimate drive out for h20 and bring it with him :thumbup:


Ah, now that would be a treat...but transporting that anywhere would prove to be hilarious.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Jason,

Are you going to H2oI?



NBPT_A3 said:


> Ah, now that would be a treat...but transporting that anywhere would prove to be hilarious.


Don't you worry about that. Just swap at the show, hand your old one off to me and I'll take care of it real nice like. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ah, now that would be a treat...but transporting that anywhere would prove to be hilarious.


Actually, the front bumper fits fine w/ the seats down :thumbup:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> i had the cupra lip on before my accident but after being in the body shop for 4 months it was pretty much destroyed so i took it off. It is very subtle but adds a nice touch to the sline front. This was prior to my accident when i still had it on...


Looks good on the s line front bumper, probably not as good on my non s line though...


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

pay up said:


> Looks good on the s line front bumper, probably not as good on my non s line though...


Looks good on non sline as well, gonna mount mine this weekend


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^ it looks good on pretty much anything. I haven't found too many cars (non a3's included) the cupra lip doesn't look good on. And if it does look bad, its usually because the posts aren't cut down enough causing the middle section to sag


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It looked dumb on my backpack. :laugh:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

she just got a bath. nice and clean!


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

My progress in just over 10 months:

Bone stock 08 premium 6spd with 67k miles









First mod was an APR stage 1 tune and Forge atmospheric BOV, two weeks after I bought the car.

Dynavin D99 Android headunit running Torque app:









K Sport fully adjustable coilovers with pillowball front mounts and camber plates:









Installed:









Ebay black honeycomb grille:








Installed:









42DD downpipe installed and APR stg 2 tune installed:









18x8.5 Bremmer Kraft BR05's.
As the car sits now:









Next steps are a Forge Twintake and Autotech HPFP internals and maybe stage 2+ flash. Next year I also plan on going K04 with fully programmable APR ecu.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Dynavin D99 Android headunit running Torque app:









What is your impresion of D99? I was debating where to get it or not. Do you like that torque app?


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Evo V said:


> Dynavin D99 Android headunit running Torque app:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends. I love the sd slot on the front. $8 for copilot live off the market and I have a good offline nav program. I like it, I have no complaints other than the ancient Android 2.2 (froyo) os and the fact that dynavin won't release the source code for developers to create new roms. All in all I'd recommend it, but personally if I had it over again I'd have spent that $1k on performance mods first. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

pay up said:


> Depends. I love the sd slot on the front. $8 for copilot live off the market and I have a good offline nav program. I like it, I have no complaints other than the ancient Android 2.2 (froyo) os and the fact that dynavin won't release the source code for developers to create new roms. All in all I'd recommend it, but personally if I had it over again I'd have spent that $1k on performance mods first.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Hm, I though that they released Android 4.0 already. This $1k is a dealbreaker for now.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Evo V said:


> Hm, I though that they released Android 4.0 already. This $1k is a dealbreaker for now.


There are a lot of advantages to this particular unit that you won't find elsewhere. 1.Canbus connectivity (steering wheel controls still work. I absolutely had to have this) 2.Bluetooth functions the same. 3. Very stock looking (down to the red backlit knobs). 4. Backup camera functions like a stock unit should (when you go into reverse it automatically comes up on the screen, again because of the ability to work in sync with the canbus)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Evo V said:


> Hm, I though that they released Android 4.0 already. This $1k is a dealbreaker for now.


i agree.. system runing 600mhz too so its gona be slowwwwwwwww


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i agree.. system runing 600mhz too so its gona be slowwwwwwwww


Slow doing what? For most apps (and the limited number that actually make sense to use in a car) 600mhz is enough. Not to mention a partitioned sd card that can be used as virtual ram, I have no issues running any apps. On top of that as soon as the novelty of the Android side wears off it gets used for nothing besides gps programs which it handles just fine...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

slow loading apps


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> slow loading apps


Lol. Its a headunit in a car. Not a gaming pc.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

but still faster = better. thats why u buy performance mods right? make it faster


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> but still faster = better. thats why u buy performance mods right? make it faster


:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

****in' tp.




hahahaqhahaha :thumbup:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

New front wheel bearings this weekend. No more rumble rumble noise.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Passed inspection!

I gotta question for you guys. I have APR stage 1 software and an Eurojet 3" downpipe with a high-flow cat. I just recently realized I had the O2 sensor installed in the wrong hole (before the cat instead of after) and I corrected that with a 90* fitting. Something like this:










CEL keeps coming back. Is that a result of the downpipe and software combo? Will stage 2 software make it go away?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

The fitting should have helped. Yes stage 2 will take care of the CEL.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> The fitting should have helped. Yes stage 2 will take care of the CEL.


It seems to have helped some. It takes a day or two for the CEL to come back on now, versus ~10-15 mins without it.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Passed inspection!
> 
> I gotta question for you guys. I have APR stage 1 software and an Eurojet 3" downpipe with a high-flow cat. I just recently realized I had the O2 sensor installed in the wrong hole (before the cat instead of after) and I corrected that with a 90* fitting. Something like this:
> 
> ...


Go get flashed to stage 2. You will love it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pay up said:


> Go get flashed to stage 2. You will love it.


Planning to at Waterfest this weekend. Any of yous guys going?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Didn't start my car up. 

Car's been sitting for roughly 60 hours w/o driving. Battery is no more than 18 months old. Think I need a new battery already?!?! I would usually run a dash cam hardwired w/ a power meter that shuts it down after a period of time. I'm wondering if that just slowly drained my car.

Or, could the alternator be dead as well? 2006 w/ 87k miles. Car didn't crank at all w/ first attempt to start.

:banghead: not the best time to have this issue.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Installed my S3 euro Recaro bucket seats! :heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Installed my S3 euro Recaro bucket seats! :heart:


Nice seats! More pictures of your air ride controller mounting please!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice seats! More pictures of your air ride controller mounting please!


It's in my build thread, but it's a Kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount made specifically for the A3. I just drilled a hole in the center for the usb cable to run through. I saw it in an A4 with air, I thought it was a very clean and not too custom setup.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Replaced both ballasts on my car due to bad AFS module. Boy do I hate taking off the bumper on our cars. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Replaced both ballasts on my car due to bad AFS module. Boy do I hate taking off the bumper on our cars. :banghead::banghead:


But now you're an expert at it :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> But now you're an expert at it :thumbup:


lol, yeah but my back is paying for it..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> It's in my build thread, but it's a Kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount made specifically for the A3. I just drilled a hole in the center for the usb cable to run through. I saw it in an A4 with air, I thought it was a very clean and not too custom setup.


Very nice! I like this a lot. I've been trying to find a better solution than leaving it in the armrest. Does it interfere with the glovebox at all?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Very nice! I like this a lot. I've been trying to find a better solution than leaving it in the armrest. Does it interfere with the glovebox at all?


Nope doesn't interfere with the glove box at all.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I didn't do anything to my A3 today...but as I was cleaning my A3 file folder in my home office desk looking for my battery receipt, I noticed that my first correspondance with my dealership sales guy to discuss buying an A3 was July 15, 2005. 8 years ago today. I can't believe I'm a month or so away from this being my M-F daily driver for 8 years. I've never had a DD for more than 4-5 years. Car has 94K on the clock and runs like new.

If I hand it off to my oldest kid...it might just remain in the family another 8 years!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Saturday went to the AWE-Tuning Flashdrive and got the GIAC flash (finally). 
Whoooooooo!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I fine tuned the suspension a bit and did some detailing:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Drove it 2,000 miles from Mount Airy, MD to West Des Moines, IA and back. 18 hour stint, 36 hour stay, 18 hour stint. Solo, non-stop.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Like that^^^:thumbup:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

tbvvw said:


> I didn't do anything to my A3 today...but as I was cleaning my A3 file folder in my home office desk looking for my battery receipt, I noticed that my first correspondance with my dealership sales guy to discuss buying an A3 was July 15, 2005. 8 years ago today. I can't believe I'm a month or so away from this being my M-F daily driver for 8 years. I've never had a DD for more than 4-5 years. Car has 94K on the clock and runs like new.
> 
> If I hand it off to my oldest kid...it might just remain in the family another 8 years!


^^^^^^ Good to hear.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

jds215 said:


> can't believe no one picked this up yet


It actually just sold this weekend  :thumbup::thumbup:



jds215 said:


> another cupra lip shot


:beer::thumbup: That looks great!



Rob Cote said:


> Jason,
> 
> Are you going to H2oI?


No plans of it. Too far for me right now. I will make it out there one day!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh well, fix your sig. :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

tbvvw said:


> I didn't do anything to my A3 today...but as I was cleaning my A3 file folder in my home office desk looking for my battery receipt, I noticed that my first correspondance with my dealership sales guy to discuss buying an A3 was July 15, 2005. 8 years ago today. I can't believe I'm a month or so away from this being my M-F daily driver for 8 years. I've never had a DD for more than 4-5 years. Car has 94K on the clock and runs like new.
> 
> If I hand it off to my oldest kid...it might just remain in the family another 8 years!


Congrats :beer:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

lausch said:


> Drove it 2,000 miles from Mount Airy, MD to West Des Moines, IA and back. 18 hour stint, 36 hour stay, 18 hour stint. Solo, non-stop.


these stickers are pretty tight, where'd you get them?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Grey D said:


> these stickers are pretty tight, where'd you get them?


My guess is Pshop


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Grey D said:


> these stickers are pretty tight, where'd you get them?


Shot the front bumper and pulled it into Illustrator. The cities create the route I drove between Mount Airy and West Des Moines.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

tbvvw said:


> I didn't do anything to my A3 today...but as I was cleaning my A3 file folder in my home office desk looking for my battery receipt, I noticed that my first correspondance with my dealership sales guy to discuss buying an A3 was July 15, 2005. 8 years ago today. I can't believe I'm a month or so away from this being my M-F daily driver for 8 years. I've never had a DD for more than 4-5 years. Car has 94K on the clock and runs like new.
> 
> If I hand it off to my oldest kid...it might just remain in the family another 8 years!


Nice! I went to a tech session at the local Audi training center back in April of 2005 to get my first glimpse, but it was another year before I committed. I, however, strayed for a few years in between before I came back for more.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Didn't start my car up.
> 
> Car's been sitting for roughly 60 hours w/o driving. Battery is no more than 18 months old. Think I need a new battery already?!?! I would usually run a dash cam hardwired w/ a power meter that shuts it down after a period of time. I'm wondering if that just slowly drained my car.
> 
> ...


Well, think I need a new battery.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I ordered my new bike rack today. Went with Thule set up. Spendy but beats loading into the car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Put my rimmies on:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Well, think I need a new battery.


Nice multimeter :-! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Put my rimmies on:


Hey, you were supposed to send those to me for helping you with your battery issue......








:laugh::laugh: lol, looks awesome :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Put my rimmies on:


Purty


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

asal said:


> Nice multimeter :-!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Borrowed from work. I wouldn't drop that kind of cash on one.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Borrowed from work. I wouldn't drop that kind of cash on one.


3.2V though...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> 3.2V though...



Someone planned that ****. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't seen my A3 in over two weeks


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I haven't seen my A3 in over two weeks


I went 25 days, it hurts more and more. As soon as she was dropped off with me again, I jumped in and took her for a 2 hour drive across Massachusetts :heart:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Lowered it last night, just have to dial in the coilovers so it sits right. I figure i will let everything settle first before doing so. Now i need Rob Cote to sell me those rimmies. :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jay'stig said:


> Now i need Rob Cote to sell me those rimmies.


I almost wish that I wasn't postive I'd kick my ass if I let them go.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I almost wish that I wasn't postive I'd kick my ass if I let them go.


I dont blame you. they look proper on our cars. Thats why im hunting for a good set of LM reps


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jay'stig said:


>


Not that. Nothing wrong with replicas, IMHO. They hold tires onto your car just the same. If I had to do it all over, I'd consider replicas, to be honest. If they get beat/bent/whatever, just replace them. Probably still be cheaper.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Not that. Nothing wrong with replicas, IMHO. They hold tires onto your car just the same. If I had to do it all over, I'd consider replicas, to be honest. If they get beat/bent/whatever, just replace them. Probably still be cheaper.


Very true. Considering my wife likes to park by feel now and again i could not bring myself to spend the cash on the real thing.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jay'stig said:


> Very true. Considering my wife likes to park by feel now and again i could not bring myself to spend the cash on the real thing.


annnnnd that's why no one drives my car. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> annnnnd that's why no one drives my car. :laugh::facepalm:


Thats the way it would be. But we have a 2 y/o boy that goes to daycare and the pick ups and drop offs get crazy, so we switch between the a3 and the Tiguan. she knows if she hits a curb or gets a door ding to not bother coming home.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Called to check on the girl.... Parts haven't even come in yet


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

purchased the AWE vent boost gauge.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

pjunk1 said:


> purchased the AWE vent boost gauge.


This is on my to do list...

Edit THIS is on my to do list:
http://www.parts4euro.com/osir-design-pod-mono-p-630.html


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

I did a quad exhaust thingy


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ruviol said:


> I did a quad exhaust thingy


Looks good. What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, I am in Orlando


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Picked up a new ski


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Air suspension has a leak somewhere. The fronts are always low on air after car sits for hours


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

*wheels *

finally got the new wheels on today. 19 x 8.5 no rubbing. but as you see still at SUV ride height


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Got my frame notched this week because my axle was grinding on every turn lol and gave her a bath today!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Stage 2 software and racked up some miles. 

Otherwise uneventful journey to Waterfest and back. :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Air suspension has a leak somewhere. The fronts are always low on air after car sits for hours


Do you have smc water traps the 1/4 with the tire valve thingy on the bottom of the water trap? If so I'd check those...when I emptied the water out of mine using those they didn't seal correctly and my setup would leak and be low after a couple of hours. I could hear a really low hissing coming from my water traps from under the false floor. I had to press the valves a couple times with pressure in the tank to have them seat/ seal correcty.

Also is it only your fronts that are low after a couple of hours?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> I had to press the valves a couple times with pressure in the tank to have them seat/ seal correcty.


If you can, try getting a little bit of lube on the seal in the valve stem. Might help the pin seat properly and not leak.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> Do you have smc water traps the 1/4 with the tire valve thingy on the bottom of the water trap? If so I'd check those...when I emptied the water out of mine using those they didn't seal correctly and my setup would leak and be low after a couple of hours. I could hear a really low hissing coming from my water traps from under the false floor. I had to press the valves a couple times with pressure in the tank to have them seat/ seal correcty.
> 
> Also is it only your fronts that are low after a couple of hours?


Forgot to update. No, I don't have water traps.

I went to change out my battery the other day. W/o airing out, I released #1 from the valve unit. I then hooked the car up to a battery jumper and aired out before swapping batteries (I have to disconnect my lines to get below my false floor.

I guess when reinstalling everything, I didn't attached the connections tight enough. Aired out the other day and rechecked my connections. Has been good ever since. :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Forgot to update. No, I don't have water traps.
> 
> I went to change out my battery the other day. W/o airing out, I released #1 from the valve unit. I then hooked the car up to a battery jumper and aired out before swapping batteries (I have to disconnect my lines to get below my false floor.
> 
> I guess when reinstalling everything, I didn't attached the connections tight enough. Aired out the other day and rechecked my connections. Has been good ever since. :thumbup:


No water traps...yikes? How to you get rid of the moisture in your system?!?!?! Your battery is in your trunk?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> No water traps...yikes? How to you get rid of the moisture in your system?!?!?! Your battery is in your trunk?


I'll just drain it every few months from the bottom of the tank.

Yes, the 3.2 has the battery in the trunk


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I'll just drain it every few months from the bottom of the tank.
> 
> Yes, the 3.2 has the battery in the trunk


Icic...dat super 3.2 weight distribution > 2.0T


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Icic...dat super 3.2 weight distribution > 2.0T


Jealous aren't you. Plus our batteries last way longer (Well expect KB's) because of not being cooked by the engine.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I retrofitted 2010 RNSE from Concert 2... easier than I thought!























































Climate control mod was probably the longest part, still have to trim it a bit more. My other issue is the left arm handle thing, only because the bolt in the middle is being a hardazz when I try to push it back out from the other side to screw back into place. I'm also having slight issues with the card holder thing getting stuck, but probably just need to snap it in properly.

Shout out to WhyteA3's retrofit DIY for making my life slightly easier.

And yes, getting that single din cage and inserting the double din is annoying, but definitely do-able.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Where did you source the double-din cage from?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where did you source the double-din cage from?


OEMPlus, bought entire package on sale. I also purchased the wires from Kufatec.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Bath day @ work


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

Recently installed votex sides!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Installed today Golf R intercooler and Rev D DV.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Drove to Vegas and back from California

Replaced brake lights

Peeled off plasti dip


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mpowertech said:


>


:wave: Car looks good! It was cool meeting you in line at Waterfest. How do you like your new software?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TOYPAJ said:


> Replaced brake lights


I also replaced my pass. side brake light. What's weird is both filaments looked unbroken, but as soon as I tossed new bulbs in, the error went away. :screwy:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tackled the timing belt and waterpump with a tech buddy of mine...sure makes it easier :thumbup:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I also replaced my pass. side brake light. What's weird is both filaments looked unbroken, but as soon as I tossed new bulbs in, the error went away. :screwy:


Same thing when I replaced my front bumper lights. Would get an intermittent error and the bulb would not light up. Filaments looked fine.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Washed and waxed the car. Put the roof rack and basket back on. Rear wiper spring broke off. Now have to replace the whole arm.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> :wave: Car looks good! It was cool meeting you in line at Waterfest. How do you like your new software?


Hey Rob, Nice meeting you too.

APR had some difficulty generating a file for my ECU, so on Monday they created a new one that will be flashed this Thursday over at NGP. Hopefully that'll be all I need for 100 octane program and RFD.


----------



## dhinez (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, I went to European Road and Racing in Charleston to get the RFD file flashed. APR had to do a custom file for my car (2007 Audi A3 w/ Stage 2) because they didn't have one for my car. An hour later then and it flashed onto my car. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

dhinez said:


> Well, I went to European Road and Racing in Charleston to get the RFD file flashed. APR had to do a custom file for my car (2007 Audi A3 w/ Stage 2) because they didn't have one for my car. An hour later then and it flashed onto my car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD


Uh, what now?


----------



## dhinez (Jul 24, 2013)

pay up said:


> Uh, what now?


Huh?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

dhinez said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD


Runner flap delete. Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

dhinez said:


> Well, I went to European Road and Racing in Charleston to get the RFD file flashed. APR had to do a custom file for my car (2007 Audi A3 w/ Stage 2) because they didn't have one for my car. An hour later then and it flashed onto my car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD



That sounds promising. Bunch of gents @ Waterfest.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

dhinez said:


> Well, I went to European Road and Racing in Charleston to get the RFD file flashed. APR had to do a custom file for my car (2007 Audi A3 w/ Stage 2) because they didn't have one for my car. An hour later then and it flashed onto my car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD


I could've sworn they said they had an RFD file for each of their tunes. Oh well, at least you have it now


----------



## dhinez (Jul 24, 2013)

NYCameron said:


> I could've sworn they said they had an RFD file for each of their tunes. Oh well, at least you have it now


I thought so too. Well, APR's website said they did. When I went to get it flashed, Karl said APR's had to get engineering to develop a file for my car because the only file they had was for a K04 turbo setup. My ecu number was needed to develop a RFD file. It took an hour to develop so I left and got something to eat. When I came back, it was flashed onto my car.

I was very skeptical about the flash because prior to this I was getting the P0301 and P0302 code. I have done everything such as new cam follower, new coil pack and spark plugs, and boost leak testing. I decided to drop the bucket and do the carbon cleaning, so I ordered new gaskets and the runner flap delete kit. I figured since I was already in there I might as well take out the flaps. Afterwards I was getting the CEL for the flap motor open and several misfire codes. That's when I took the car to the shop to get the file flashed. I'm happy to report that my car no longer misfires on cold starts and runs like new.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Drove it. And this happened:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Changed battery last night. Usual lights came on, but after driving for about 15 minutes over to the store and back I noticed that the steering was not responsive, and the warning light stayed on. When I was making low speed turns it felt like I was driving without power steering :banghead:. Has anyone experienced something like this before? 

I'm trying to make it up to Rob's place to get the car scanned, but any initial thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Changed battery last night. Usual lights came on, but after driving for about 15 minutes over to the store and back I noticed that the steering was not responsive, and the warning light stayed on. When I was making low speed turns it felt like I was driving without power steering :banghead:. Has anyone experienced something like this before?
> 
> I'm trying to make it up to Rob's place to get the car scanned, but any initial thoughts would be helpful.


I believe you need to re calibrate the steering. I think you need to be on level ground and turn the wheel from lock to lock.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I believe you need to re calibrate the steering. I think you need to be on level ground and turn the wheel from lock to lock.


Thanks, I'll try this when I get home. Hopefully it'll be a fix.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> I believe you need to re calibrate the steering. I think you need to be on level ground and turn the wheel from lock to lock.


Didn't have that issue when I changed my battery. And mine was completely dead for a bit so it retained nothing.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Didn't have that issue when I changed my battery. And mine was completely dead for a bit so it retained nothing.


Mine was completely dead for about 6 days. So here is one question that just came to mind:

I read on another thread that people have experienced their APR/REVO/GIAC files being turned off after the car sat dead for a few days, should I have to go have my GIAC file turned back on? If that question makes no sense just let me know.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mine was completely dead for about 6 days. So here is one question that just came to mind:
> 
> I read on another thread that people have experienced their APR/REVO/GIAC files being turned off after the car sat dead for a few days, should I have to go have my GIAC file turned back on? If that question makes no sense just let me know.


I would just find that odd. But that's just my thoughts. Someone else may know better.

Definitely get the car scanned. I know I've had steering/airbag indicators in the past, but after driving a few minutes, it disappeared.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Tunes shouldn't get turned "OFF". Once it is loaded onto the ECU it's there for good (Unless the ECU is reflashed) Unplugging the battery is not going to remove the tune or turn it off.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

if you have a revo tune and disconnect the battery, the settings reset to 0-0-0 and need to be reset for your tune. Very annoying. thankfully i have someone close by with an SPS switch.

When i picked up my car after being in the body shop for 4 months, i got back in and wondered why my car didn't feel as fast.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> if you have a revo tune and disconnect the battery, the settings reset to 0-0-0 and need to be reset for your tune. Very annoying. thankfully i have someone close by with an SPS switch.
> 
> When i picked up my car after being in the body shop for 4 months, i got back in and wondered why my car didn't feel as fast.


That's very strange. I don't know if they've changed their coding but when I had a MKIV gti I had REVO and I disconnected my battery several times and that never reset the tune


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> That's very strange. I don't know if they've changed their coding but when I had a MKIV gti I had REVO and I disconnected my battery several times and that never reset the tune


i'm not sure if its the specific tune for the BPY engine, but i thought it was just me when i got the car back. After i couple days i searched online and a ton of people had the same issue on the 2.0t fsi. Had my buddy bring over his Revo SPS and sure enough, all the settings were at zero. 

When doing my research i didn't see this as happening with any other files and i think it was fixed for the tfsi.


This was for a stage 2 tune as well. I can't comment on stage 1 as i went right to stage 2.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> i'm not sure if its the specific tune for the BPY engine, but i thought it was just me when i got the car back. After i couple days i searched online and a ton of people had the same issue on the 2.0t fsi. Had my buddy bring over his Revo SPS and sure enough, all the settings were at zero.
> 
> When doing my research i didn't see this as happening with any other files and i think it was fixed for the tfsi.
> 
> ...


Very interesting.. thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Drove it. And this happened:


ya know...if you showed a picture of the girl you did 69 with then I might be more interested


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

pay up said:


> Same thing when I replaced my front bumper lights. Would get an intermittent error and the bulb would not light up. Filaments looked fine.


I had the exact same issue with my front left bumper light, I swapped different brand of bulbs and it went away.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Very interesting.. thanks for the info :thumbup:


Not sure if Revo makes a difference, but with APR it depends on "where" the file is. For example, I have a 93 Octane file, a 100 Octane file, and a stock file that I can switch between. If the stock file is in the first "default" slot, then when you disconnect the battery that's the file that comes up after reconect, so it appears you have no tune. A lot of people do this so when they take the car to the dealer, if the dealer disconnects the battery, reconnects, and then reads the file, it still looks like they have no tune. I would look in this direction because it doesn't seem like a tune file should be able to erase itself just on a battery disconnect.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

npace said:


> Not sure if Revo makes a difference, but with APR it depends on "where" the file is. For example, I have a 93 Octane file, a 100 Octane file, and a stock file that I can switch between. If the stock file is in the first "default" slot, then when you disconnect the battery that's the file that comes up after reconect, so it appears you have no tune. A lot of people do this so when they take the car to the dealer, if the dealer disconnects the battery, reconnects, and then reads the file, it still looks like they have no tune. I would look in this direction because it doesn't seem like a tune file should be able to erase itself just on a battery disconnect.


Well I'm gonna swing by a GIAC dealer in town to just have them take a look.


----------



## nxcess (Oct 18, 2010)

Changed timing belt, tension roller, upper & lower idler rollers, water pump, accessory drive belt, thermostat, and the cam follower. 

Fixed the issue with the auxiliary fan not working. Took it apart and cleaned the contacts on it. 

Replaced the ignition coils and spark plugs. 

All in all, took me all Sunday and 4 hours each workday for three days to do all this. I now know why they charge so much to do anything with this car. :banghead:

BTW. First time working on an Audi and changing timing belt too. :laugh: That's why it took so long. A couple more minor things to do to the car and she'll be good as new. It's an '06 A3, the problem child.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well I'm gonna swing by a GIAC dealer in town to just have them take a look.


Be sure to post results. I'm curious about what they say.

Nick


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Just had the 100 octane file flashed on my APR stage 3. 

Oh......

My.......

God!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Finally got around to putting my bi-xenon headlights on. 
Now just need vag com and I should be good to go.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Wash Day:










7 year old A3 Driver's Matt almost wore out, hole starting:










Lost the "Point" :


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Did a bit of work on my new-to-me A3 in the last week!

Maintenance:

- All fluids and filters, including diff, DSG, and Haldex
- Wheel bearings and hubs all around
- Tie rods and ball-joints
- 02 sensors
- Painted several panels that couldn't be corrected with polishing

Mods:

- 18lbs wheels and Star Specs
- Ohlins dampers with 450lb Front/500lb rear springs
- Ground Control camber plates
- H2Sport spherical bushings up front; Whiteline poly in the rear
- H&R 26mm rear anti-sway
- Switchable Haldex controller
- TyrolSport subframe kit
- Wheel studs

Next up is tweaking the geometry with my alignment gear, and getting some big brakes and good pads on. I also picked up a spare block to build for serious boost . . . hopefully I'll get the motor swapped in over Winter.


----------



## dhinez (Jul 24, 2013)

I cleaned my motor and put on my new intake. 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

after 133,000 km (83,125 miles), new stock front brake rotors, Akebono brake pads in front, red Mintex in the back. 

Also changed the front suspension struts mountings and bearings too.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Did my 50K service, along with new brakes & tire rotation. Car runs strong.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

dhinez said:


> I cleaned my motor and put on my new intake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How are you liking the Injen? I've had their intakes on my previous cars (2 civics to be exact...jetta stayed stock).


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> How are you liking the Injen? I've had their intakes on my previous cars (2 civics to be exact...jetta stayed stock).


 They cause issues with MAF readings since they didn't calculate the internal cross-section correctly. 

Dave


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crew219 said:


> They cause issues with MAF readings since they didn't calculate the internal cross-section correctly.
> 
> Dave


 :facepalm: 

That's a tough equation for a circle. :laugh:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Rob Cote said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> That's a tough equation for a circle. :laugh:


 Well technically the factory maf housing is an ellipse . . . . but yeah :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I ordered one of these bad boys. 









Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch for those not familiar with Monty Python. 

I'm thinking I'll just toss her under the hood, run like hell, and hope I can get my way out of insurance fraud. :thumbup: 

But for real though, last night took her for a drive and tried a few "fixes" that I found online for the steering wheel light like cranking the wheel to either stop. Nothing worked. Also, CEL came back on. :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe you ACTUALLY have a fault, chief. Shocking, I know.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Maybe you ACTUALLY have a fault, chief. Shocking, I know.


 Let me go through the stages of grief at my own pace. Not ready to admit defeat yet.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

i DID NOTHING... 










When will it come back to me.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:laugh: I hear you buddy. Lemme know when you want to come by and get tested. 

No offense, but not driving into the city after work.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Custom 3 Inch TBE.. Re-used Existing Tips..


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Good job. That looks good


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Rear bumper was hit by my neighbor. :banghead: Upon inspecting her license plate frame, one screw had my paint in it. I now need to find an old school Carmax license plate frame so I can match the damage on my bumper & prove to her insurance that it was in fact her car that damaged mine. (Those 5 broken lines under the Carmax logo left a mark, apart from the screws) Who hits parked cars? :facepalm:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

car getting big time loving from THE FINN this week!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


> Reused existing tips.


 Love it. I love the way the original tips fit the exhaust cutout and that's one of the reasons besides cost that I haven't gotten a cat-back. If I ever go down that road, I might have to borrow your idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

tcardio said:


> car getting big time loving from THE FINN this week!


 Anyone I know, from Finland? At APR maybe?  

-Mici-


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> Rear bumper was hit by my neighbor. :banghead: Upon inspecting her license plate frame, one screw had my paint in it. I now need to find an old school Carmax license plate frame so I can match the damage on my bumper & prove to her insurance that it was in fact her car that damaged mine. (Those 5 broken lines under the Carmax logo left a mark, apart from the screws) Who hits parked cars? :facepalm:


 I feel your pain, Who rams the car in front of them, pulling away from a traffic light? :facepalm: 

I am thinking about keeping the hole in my bumper cover, as a badge of honor


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

wishntoboutside - Thanks..! & Rob Cote-- These tips are not stock.. I had these on my stock A3 exhaust because my OEM tips kept getting stained by soot & crap lol.. These are stainless steel tips, so the soot wipes off easily..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


> wishntoboutside - Thanks..! & Rob Cote-- These tips are not stock.. I had these on my stock A3 exhaust because my OEM tips kept getting stained by soot & crap lol.. These are stainless steel tips, so the soot wipes off easily..


 Ohhhh AWESOME! I hate the staining of the OEM ones. Glad I'm not the only one with that issue. That's awesome you found a solution! Thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> I feel your pain, Who rams the car in front of them, pulling away from a traffic light? :facepalm:
> 
> I am thinking about keeping the hole in my bumper cover, as a badge of honor


 Nah, man. Get that shît painted. It's gonna bug you. On a similar note, my dad drove my S3 last week and he rear ends a Peugeot due to vertigo. :facepalm: I was like: If you don't feel well, wtf are you doing driving? On the plus side, the car is already fixed. It only cost €3500. And that's with the friend hook up for parts at the stealership. It sucks. I barely get to drive that car and I didn't even get to crash it. :laugh:


----------



## dhinez (Jul 24, 2013)

I fixed a boost leak on the rear pcv hose flange. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

got dent fixed 










paintless dent removal


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> got dent fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's not bad at all from here. how's it up close? can you tell?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pjunk1 said:


> that's not bad at all from here. how's it up close? can you tell?


 cant tell at all. Im waiting for him to finish the fender


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> cant tell at all. Im waiting for him to finish the fender


 I hope the fender comes out the same.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pjunk1 said:


> I hope the fender comes out the same.


 i went to look and its perfect. he said he will need it 100%. haaha 

will have pics later.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

nice tp really nice. glad to see you back in the game


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

fender done


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> fender done


 That's impressive work! Glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

no ****in' way tp. that's ridiculous! :thumbup:


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Had vag com done for Bi-Xenon headlights and the auto window up/down from the key fob thanks to a local member.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> no ****in' way tp. that's ridiculous! :thumbup:


 That about sums it up. Great job I hope that guy got a tip .


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm preparing a possible way to source a steering rack for my A3 incase mine is completely shot. 

Is there any reason why this won't fit my 06 FWD? I'm not sure how much the 08+ would differ from the 06-07 if the platform didn't change. Any help would be massive :thumbup: 

http://www.tomsforeign.com/p-179706-steering-rack-audi-a3-golf-passat-jetta-06-07-08-09-10.aspx


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wishntoboutside said:


> That about sums it up. Great job I hope that guy got a tip .


 i gave him $5 tip. total was $1180


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> fender done


 Why do asians love seatbelt pads?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Why do asians love seatbelt pads?





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i gave him $5 tip. total was $1180


 And are such good tippers? 

:laugh: 

I kid I kid, that was an expensive bill. And well I have noticed this as well, maybe they have soft shoulders?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Why do asians love seatbelt pads?


 caus the passangers in the back always push the buckle up into the open slit on the top. pads keep them from going in. 

i dont like them at all. not very confortable


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> caus the passangers in the back always push the buckle up into the open slit on the top. pads keep them from going in.
> 
> i dont like them at all. not very confortable


 
stop driving rear passengers


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> stop driving rear passengers


 rear seat delete. yo tp how miuch for seats?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

K092084 said:


> Had vag com done for Bi-Xenon headlights and the auto window up/down from the key fob thanks to a local member.


 How's everything working out man? Get the headlights aimed? :thumbup: 

Oh, by the way, I looked into the sunroof open via remote issue and it looks like you have to push the "open" button a second time for the sunroof to tilt open, then push it a third time for it to slide open all the way. Give that a shot and see if it works.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> How's everything working out man? Get the headlights aimed? :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, by the way, I looked into the sunroof open via remote issue and it looks like you have to push the "open" button a second time for the sunroof to tilt open, then push it a third time for it to slide open all the way. Give that a shot and see if it works.


 It won't work. The sunroof can only be closed by remote on our cars. And even then I've heard of issues with people not being able to open their gas door after doing it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

pay up said:


> It won't work. The sunroof can only be closed by remote on our cars. And even then I've heard of issues with people not being able to open their gas door after doing it.


 Ok then. I was just repeating what I read elsewhere. I didn't want open sky so I can't say for sure. 

Kyle, if you can't open your gas door after the changes I made, give me a call and I'll come re-code you :thumbup:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

pay up said:


> It won't work. The sunroof can only be closed by remote on our cars. And even then I've heard of issues with people not being able to open their gas door after doing it.


 this happened to me, it's totally coincidental. The gas door release mechanism is a total cheap piece of **** part.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Replaced the intake manifold and while there cleaned the carbon buildup. It wasn't bad at all after 40k miles since the last cleaning.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Replaced the intake manifold and while there cleaned the carbon buildup. It wasn't bad at all after 40k miles since the last cleaning.


 I drove thru Danvers today.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> I drove thru Danvers today.


 We could have made mini GTG - I was with my budy who cleaned the carbon buildup on his A4.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gave her a wash and wax this morning. Hopefully it won't rain now. 




TBomb said:


> How's everything working out man? Get the headlights aimed? :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, by the way, I looked into the sunroof open via remote issue and it looks like you have to push the "open" button a second time for the sunroof to tilt open, then push it a third time for it to slide open all the way. Give that a shot and see if it works.


 I have not, been busy and lazy. 
Will some day here this coming week. 



TBomb said:


> Ok then. I was just repeating what I read elsewhere. I didn't want open sky so I can't say for sure.
> 
> Kyle, if you can't open your gas door after the changes I made, give me a call and I'll come re-code you :thumbup:


 I will try the gas door release tomorrow and see how it works out and let you know.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> We could have made mini GTG - I was with my budy who cleaned the carbon buildup on his A4.


 I was at Woodies Bike Shop in Middleton. There was another dude there with a 2012 2tq, so it would have been a MEGA gtg.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

good to know i have 40k on my car now and valves haven't been cleaned


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My throwout bearing is getting super loud. I should order a replacement. You guys recommend doing the pressure plate, clutch and flywheel all at the same time? I've got about 130k and I believe the clutch to be original. No issues with it slipping at all. And why should I get a single-mass flywheel?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I would just cause you have it apart and stock clutch has so many miles on it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

sold it!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> sold it!


 

:thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> sold it!


 Booooooooooo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

cldub said:


> sold it!


 now you can get quattro:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> sold it!


 you suck you jackass.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> you suck you jackass.


 :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Steel or aluminium flywheel?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> :laugh::laugh:


 .... i say we *BAN HIM!*


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Steel or aluminium flywheel?


 On my MKIV gti I went with Aluminum


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> .... i say we *BAN HIM!*


 The lurkers aren't as creepy as some of the stuff the regulars say around here...I say he can stay. Forever in our :heart:'s


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

let him stay... I still visit this forum. although, I still have my A3. but I feel like I will still pop in a few times a week or more once I've sadly sold it. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=6073747


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The lurkers aren't as creepy as some of the stuff the regulars say around here...I say he can stay. Forever in our :heart:'s





eddiefury said:


> let him stay... I still visit this forum. although, I still have my A3. but I feel like I will still pop in a few times a week or more once I've sadly sold it.
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=6073747


 Haha I am just giving him a hard time . Of course he can stay. But the car will be missed. Unless the new owner shows up. 

Christian did you sell it to someone you know? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Installed APR Carbonio intake and HKS SSQV this weekend. Both will probably get me flamed but idgaf.



Grey D said:


> this happened to me, it's totally coincidental. The gas door release mechanism is a total cheap piece of **** part.


 You're not the only person I've heard this happen to.


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

Washed and cleaned; 



















side by side with the girls mk6 gti


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

fuzion said:


> Washed and cleaned;


 Nice pics, but I think your steering wheel is on the wrong side.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Royce675 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.


 So you're a moderator? Or just general internet forum rule enforcer?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Royce675 said:


> I think the point of this thread is to state what you did today to the car. Not to give a run down of the mods.
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses


 Let me help you out... that's my signature block. Also, if you want to get all technical, you're supposed advertise in the classified section, not on the forum, and I don't think there's a sunglasses section.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Christian did you sell it to someone you know?


 I'm not sure if he knew her, but I know he sold it to a girl. And I believe she's local to him? Figured I'd answer as best I could, in case he doesn't see this. I think he's not coming here as often. But I saw on the 'gram on the farewell picture he posted, he also tagged the new owner's account, so you could continue to follow the car there. 



fuzion said:


> side by side with the girls mk6 gti


 hnnnnnnnng


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Haha I am just giving him a hard time . Of course he can stay. But the car will be missed. Unless the new owner shows up.
> 
> Christian did you sell it to someone you know?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


 I met her and her hubs at a local car meet pretty recently. She lives in my town and her other car is a low Acura TSX. They are about to move to VA Beach by the end of the week though


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pay up said:


> So you're a moderator? Or just general internet forum rule enforcer?





npace said:


> Let me help you out... that's my signature block. Also, if you want to get all technical, you're supposed advertise in the classified section, not on the forum, and I don't think there's a sunglasses section.


 Spammer



fuzion said:


> Washed and cleaned;
> 
> 
> 
> side by side with the girls mk6 gti


 Win! :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Called the body shop to ask if they would look at some scratches and possibly get rid of them... 


Found out car is finally getting worked on!! Fingers crossed I get it back this week!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

fuzion said:


> Washed and cleaned;


 I love that blue but I got to admit it... not everyday you see a GF's car more badass than the BF's


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Opened this....











Can't wait to start fitting.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Audillest said:


> Opened this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is this an r32 exhaust?


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

discostu49 said:


> is this an r32 exhaust?


 Yes sir

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2 more weeks.  

But scratches should be gone on the passenger door and back bumper now too! :thumbup:


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

My battery died this am. Jumped it, drove it to the dealer. New Battery/warranty. No out of pocket. 


Happy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I did't do anything persay... But I got a picture of this!!


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Got chipped to Stage 1 (APR), installed a full interior led light kit and led license plate bulbs, and fixed the oil issue in my boost gauge.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Bought her some s line goodies...









Needs painting though. Someone used the bumper to park by feel.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

This happened.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Started the R32 exhaust..need to align it after some driving, molding the R32 valance is starting next weekend, also have to extend the tips about 4.2". Sounds amazing!










...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Audillest said:


> Started the R32 exhaust..need to align it after some driving, molding the R32 valance is starting next weekend, also have to extend the tips about 4.2". Sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet! How'd you make the cuts for the tips? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Thanks! I used my eyes and the IAT sensor tube from my procharger setup on my camaro, it happened to be off so I grabbed it and traced, it is far from perfect, just temporarily this way.

...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Audillest said:


> Thanks! I used my eyes and the IAT sensor tube from my procharger setup on my camaro, it happened to be off so I grabbed it and traced, it is far from perfect, just temporarily this way.
> 
> ...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


What did you use to physically cut the holes though? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> What did you use to physically cut the holes though?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


I used a Dremel with a cutoff wheel for the beginning and finished the shapes with various drum sanding bits. Then I hand sanded some spots and finished it off with black door trim just to look ok for now.

...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! 

I know the golf r downpipe works for the 2.0 quattro. But I wonder if the whole exhaust would work with these cut outs. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

I don't know, the A3 and R32 are the same chassis, the hangers on the exhaust was an exact match, you could hit up a dealer to check against the Golf R.

...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

pay up said:


> Bought her some s line goodies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S-line bumper with standard grille?


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

*New Shoes (BBS Super RS 19's)*

Gold hardware and Black powdercoat faces. 
These wheels are amazing.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Amanda679 said:


> turned off the traction and went for a rally-x run in my office's back lot! we got a foot of snow so it was SIIIICK.


Wow, snow in August?! Totally rad!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

mpowertech said:


> Gold hardware and Black powdercoat faces.
> These wheels are amazing.


Looks real good! :thumbup:


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Looks real good! :thumbup:


Thanks. I'm not sure about the black and gold theme yet, my fellow ravens fans will chime in eventually I'm sure. For now I think they'll stay like that, maybe gold plate the hex caps or some spike bolts. God, it never ends...:laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mpowertech said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure about the black and gold theme yet, my fellow ravens fans will chime in eventually I'm sure. For now I think they'll stay like that, maybe gold plate the hex caps or some spike bolts. God, it never ends...:laugh:


I think the car looks good but why do you have an RS3 badge on the fenders? Also, I'm not a fan of the Angel Eye lights, but if that is what you like then more power to you.


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

Replaced the intake mani, did the carbon cleaning, and changed the oil... only took about 10 hours of my day...:banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Called the body shop and booked 3M to be done as soon as the paint is done!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Called the body shop and booked 3M to be done as soon as the paint is done!


http://www.xpel.com/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://www.xpel.com/


Well looking at their prices - I am essentially paying 42 dollars for them to install it for me then.


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://www.xpel.com/


Xpel is much better imho. I work for a shop that installs it. From what the owner/installer tells me... the product is of better quality too. If you get scratches in the film it will vanish just from being in the sun. I actually have my phone screen covered in it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MrsYareka said:


> Xpel is much better imho. I work for a shop that installs it. From what the owner/installer tells me... the product is of better quality too. If you get scratches in the film it will vanish just from being in the sun. I actually have my phone screen covered in it.


Oh really? Did not know this. I know there are a few different varying qualities of 3M. I will ask which they use.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> S-line bumper with standard grille?


Good catch. That is my stock grille I had laying around. I have a matte black honeycomb grille I purchased a while back on the car. Other than the s line badge on the s grille I can't tell the difference.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

toadham said:


>


:thumbdown:

Nice mpg though. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I did't do anything persay... But I got a picture of this!!


Is that getting cut up?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> Nice mpg though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


That's not mpg, it's how many miles the computer estimates he has left on that tank of gas.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

npace said:


> That's not mpg, it's how many miles the computer estimates he has left on that tank of gas.


yeah, but it shows he went 216.9 miles on a little less than half a tank with "200" miles until empty, which means he can _possibly _get 400 miles+ on that tank, hence "nice mpg"

He's averaging ~30mpg if not 30+


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Is that getting cut up?


Nah this one will go on there as is. I think I will get a second Grey S line grill - run it this winter. then next summer chop it up and save this one since its brand new and nice.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

NYCameron said:


> yeah, but it shows he went 216.9 miles on a little less than half a tank with "200" miles until empty, which means he can _possibly _get 400 miles+ on that tank, hence "nice mpg"
> 
> He's averaging ~30mpg if not 30+


The low fuel warning usually comes on ~370-380 miles.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

toadham said:


> The low fuel warning usually comes on ~370-380 miles.


well it comes on at about 1/8-1/4 tank left...it doesn't matter if you've driven 1 mile or 1000 on that tank, it depends on how much fuel is left...

that being said, mine usually comes on at like 240 because I seldom get over 300 mpt, except one time when I was close to 400 (370) but then had no more road-trip/high way to go =/


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> yeah, but it shows he went 216.9 miles on a little less than half a tank with "200" miles until empty, which means he can _possibly _get 400 miles+ on that tank, hence "nice mpg"
> 
> He's averaging ~30mpg if not 30+


You're right! But only if he remembered to hit the reset button at last fill-up.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> yeah, but it shows he went 216.9 miles on a little less than half a tank with "200" miles until empty, which means he can _possibly _get 400 miles+ on that tank, hence "nice mpg"
> 
> He's averaging ~30mpg if not 30+


This. I'm assuming he/she reset the trip at fill up. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Not yet, but soon will... :wave:










-Mici-


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Mici said:


> Not yet, but soon will... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

just because it says airlift on the box doesn't mean it has airlift stuff inside the box 

can't wait to see your build!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

peel off the yellow bra


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> peel off the yellow bra


I want to see the after picture and how much nicer the paint is that's underneath the bra


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> I want to see the after picture and how much nicer the paint is that's underneath the bra


paint looks like new but has lots pits from hitting rocks on the road. but theres lot of residu from the sticky stuff.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> paint looks like new but has lots pits from hitting rocks on the road. but theres lot of residu from the sticky stuff.


Don't forget the paint that came off too lol


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

oh ye took the paint right off lol!

but it was from paint cracking due to me hitting some ****


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh ye took the paint right off lol!
> 
> but it was from paint cracking due to me hitting some ****


Ah wasn't sure what the actual reason for the paint coming off was. 



Le EFF I want my car back!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Called them again. Its in reassembly. Soooo hopefully soon.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i found that when they set a date or give you an estimated time it usually means to expect it 3-4 days later than the estimate


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> i found that when they set a date or give you an estimated time it usually means to expect it 3-4 days later than the estimate


haha well he won't give me an exact date just for that reason.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> paint looks like new but has lots pits from hitting rocks on the road. but theres lot of residu from the sticky stuff.


Oddly enough when I took my front tint off, peeling it off cold left no adhesive as long as you went slowly enough. Heated the other side and peeled off left a ton of adhesive still on the window. Might be the same story as that.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

stock bumper back on.

Took s3 bumper off the housing holding the radiator and the horn cracked. horn was dangling by itself ahhaha.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> stock bumper back on.
> 
> Took s3 bumper off the housing holding the radiator and the horn cracked. horn was dangling by itself ahhaha.


nICE iPOTATO


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

im not iphone user


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> stock bumper back on.
> 
> Took s3 bumper off the housing holding the radiator and the horn cracked. horn was dangling by itself ahhaha.


TP.

What in the ACTUAL ****.

Is this picture?

ic::screwy::facepalm::banghead:umpkin::facepalm::thumbdown::thumbdown::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> im not iphone user


andropotato?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

looks like picture from 2002 lol lol


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Vinyl wrapped my center caps.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> peel off the yellow bra


What kind of foglight bezels/inserts are those? Or is this like an s3/rs3/aftermarket bumper or something? I've searched high and low for something like those


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

pay up said:


> What kind of foglight bezels/inserts are those? Or is this like an s3/rs3/aftermarket bumper or something? I've searched high and low for something like those


That's an OEM S3 front.


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Installed ECS clear side marker - driver's side didn't sit right, pulled it out for adjustment and the metal clip broke. Threw the set in the trash, not worth the cost of shipping to replace them.

Had dealer install a new vacuum hose between brakes, intake and somewhere else. Need to learn this car better to do this work myself. I do most of my own work on my other ride now.

Did the very necessary license plate mounting plate trim when I got my new plate.

Ordered the ash tray delete from oempartsplus; backordered, they should get it in about a month.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Alrockaz said:


> Installed ECS clear side marker - driver's side didn't sit right, pulled it out for adjustment and the metal clip broke. Threw the set in the trash, not worth the cost of shipping to replace them.
> 
> Had dealer install a new vacuum hose between brakes, intake and somewhere else. Need to learn this car better to do this work myself. I do most of my own work on my other ride now.
> 
> ...


The trick with the side markers is you just kinda line it up then smash it into place. 60% of the time it works every time. The rest of the time, they go in the trash. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> The trick with the side markers is you just kinda line it up then smash it into place. 60% of the time it works every time. The rest of the time, they go in the trash. :thumbup:


So true... I was very careful with my paint matched ones... The body shop better not screw them up!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> So true... I was very careful with my paint matched ones... The body shop better not screw them up!


they are delicate....ive broken a couple tabs on the smoked ones i ran before running the color matched.

if i break them again, im just going to shave the bumper and be done with it


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

A3 is getting some love!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> they are delicate....ive broken a couple tabs on the smoked ones i ran before running the color matched.
> 
> if i break them again, im just going to shave the bumper and be done with it


Genius idea, I didn't break either set, lost a clip though once haha

Shoulda got them to do that to my new bumper... oh well.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> A3 is getting some love!


Side skirts? I just got the same looking box  

I also got these:










Gonna get them installed asap, my rear bushings are gone.

Also ordered a full DSG service and got the Cupra-R lip in but have not opened it yet.


...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Audillest said:


> Side skirts? I just got the same looking box
> 
> I also got these:
> 
> ...


You got part of it right lol front voxted lip, rear s line spoiler, roof spoiler, black grill surround. And a couple of other pieces.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Genius idea, I didn't break either set, lost a clip though once haha
> 
> Shoulda got them to do that to my new bumper... oh well.


there may still be time if they are waiting on parts...they just have to cut two pieces off the old bumper and plastic weld them on.

totally doable:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> there may still be time if they are waiting on parts...they just have to cut two pieces off the old bumper and plastic weld them on.
> 
> totally doable:laugh::laugh:


Sadly nope it's being reassembled now. Haha which is a good bonus too. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

done carbon clean, t-belt, thermostat @ 80K. Next will be DSG fluid change...


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Interior LED upgrade from ECS
Licence plate LED upgrade
and some various VCDS mods


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Audillest said:


> Started the R32 exhaust..need to align it after some driving, molding the R32 valance is starting next weekend, also have to extend the tips about 4.2". Sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking sweet 

any video of the sound?


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

discostu49 said:


> looking sweet
> 
> any video of the sound?


I have to get time to slap the go pro on, I work 7 days a week and have 3.5 kids.

...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Audillest said:


> I have to get time to sleep the go pro on, I work 7 days a week and have 3.5 kids.
> 
> ...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


Would it have been possible to use an R32 exhaust but to route the tips to come out on the left side of the vehicle (as if it were stock)? :beer:


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Would it have been possible to use an R32 exhaust but to route the tips to come out on the left side of the vehicle (as if it were stock)? :beer:


An exhaust shop could easily modify the exhaust to do so but you would have to get a dual tip and would lose the Magnaflow tips, at that point, just buy the one for the A3.

...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Audillest said:


> An exhaust shop could easily modify the exhaust to do so but you would have to get a dual tip and would lose the Magnaflow tips, at that point, just buy the one for the A3.
> 
> ...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


Thanks. The only reason why I'd get an R32 exhaust (OEM) is for the wookie sound. :thumbup:


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Ahhh...ok, yeah, I have seen those cheap, it will bolt right up and use all your stock hangers, the problem you would face is the rear muffler location, the Magnaflow Race has no rear muffler.

...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

DG7Projects said:


> Thanks. The only reason why I'd get an R32 exhaust (OEM) is for the wookie sound. :thumbup:


FYI, there's an easier way to get the wookie sound. On our exhaust in the Y pipe section there is a small resonator located on one of the sides ( I forge which, could be drivers side) if you remove this and remove the suitcase resonator in the rear also it will sound more like a wookie. Of course with a little rasp. If you add a catback exhaust it will sound better.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

changed the oil on it (1k after "new" motor was put in)


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*FINALLY...*










*-->*










*-->*










:vampire:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

DG7Projects said:


> Thanks. The only reason why I'd get an R32 exhaust (OEM) is for the wookie sound. :thumbup:


Do you have a manual actuator for the wookie bypass switch built into the exhaust?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> FYI, there's an easier way to get the wookie sound. On our exhaust in the Y pipe section there is a small resonator located on one of the sides ( I forge which, could be drivers side) if you remove this and remove the suitcase resonator in the rear also it will sound more like a wookie. Of course with a little rasp. If you add a catback exhaust it will sound better.


Ooh good to know!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

kharma said:


> *FINALLY...*


cat not purring?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Got rid of my CRAP ST coilovers today. Headed to the shop to pick up the car with the new H&R's on it. R32 brakes go on tomorrow.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> cat not purring?


B&B downpipe with high flow cat. Stage 2 software prevented CEL but didn't pass readiness. Spacer + stock non-testpipe file cured all.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

kharma said:


> *FINALLY...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best feeling ever when owning a modified car in Massachusetts.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

so i started having some engine issues the other day. Started car...ran for about 10 seconds and then died. Tried to restart the car. No luck... checked some fuses and took a look at the fuel pump. everything looked good. Go to start the car and it starts right up. No check engine light

I drive the car for a few days and the issue doesn't come back, until sunday. Went to the farmers market and picked up a butt ton (its alot) of fruit and veggies. Put my take in the trunk and go to start the car...no dice. Waited about 10 minutes and it fired up reluctantly. 10 minutes later, check engine light shows up.

Monday am i took the car to see a tech buddy at vw dealership. It dies while hes trying to pull it into the bay and won't restart. Scans the car and the fault is related to a fuel pressure sensor. Also realize i had 3 recalls that haven't been done yet.

Make an appointment at audi of charlotte (notoriously awful to work with) and the experience was great. Got my an a6 loaner for the day while they performed the recalls. Picked up my car later in the day and was satisfied that the recall service fixed the engine issue and they had the car looking spotless upon pickup. It was extremely dirty when i brought it in.

Cliff notes
- car not working - engine dies/doesn't start
- run diagnostics - discover recalls need to be done
- have recalls done at audi
- car works - no engine issues
- lesson learned; take care of recalls asap


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

S3 bumper lip is bent. you can see the line is not straight. 
was worse before this was 40 min of working and heating it back into shape

pic from behind


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

kharma said:


> B&B downpipe with high flow cat. Stage 2 software prevented CEL but didn't pass readiness. Spacer + stock non-testpipe file cured all.


Haha I had to the exact same thing up here, i'm not running any cats at all though. Oregon allows you to have 1 out of 8 parameters as "Un-ready" but for some reason my SAI was being a bitch and only showing Ready at cold start, so I wouldve failed because my cat shows UnReady. It was like a ballet getting that thing to pass.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Got bored this evening so I said I'll go clean my Carbonio intake before the skins game... Turns out it was good that I did because I saw the engine cover not connected to the rubber hose connected to the air box so it wasn't getting all the air directed from the CF intake. Switched the air filter and realized a black piece inside the engine cover... turns out that it was the tip of the air box mount where the rubber grommets on the engine cover(4 total), now I have to replace 3 of them because they're missing tips, such an annoying thing but at least they're not expensive to replace. Wish the dealer had told me they're broke.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Coils, wheels and tires.

Before:









After


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MarkedIVGTI said:


> Coils, wheels and tires.
> 
> 
> After



Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MarkedIVGTI said:


> Coils, wheels and tires.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


ok now you can play with us!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

nice transformation. modded A3 > stock A3
love when I get a look from a stock A3 driver and they're wondering why my A3 looks 100 times better than theirs. yesterday this lady kept checking mine out...was pretty funny.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

tcardio said:


> ok now you can play with us!


Haha thanks. I've been waiting to post up until I got some stuff done. I'm a bit of a Maitenance whore, she has 3x more in Maitenance than parts. Stage 1 APR, Carbonio, DV, etc is the only fun stuff. Timing belt, water pump, all new wheels bearings, cam follower, catch can and delete, full synth every 3-4k. Looks are nice, but I already own one undrivably low car . Turbo back and stage 2+ coming soon.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

@ audillest

are you putting on the s3 rear valance with the centre exit exhaust

ive tried to photoshop but failed??

this is my plan along with s3 sideskirts 

just cant beat the r32 raspppp

ive been told its all to do with air flow and the gasses are straight through the rear box thats what gives them the rasp that i crave my magnaflo has a rasp at top end but booms below 3.5 revs


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

*i really need to get more or better vids*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6pfacKreG0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IziVxNfyvho


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

The R32 Sport is straight bangin loud, I love it except on the A3, we have the resonator in the DP, that is being removed tomorrow, I want that R32 deep wookie sound, right now it sounds to.v6ish down low but like an 350Z above 4k. I am molding the stock rear bumper around the exhaust, I had the R32 rear balance but messes it up, live a learn. 





Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Oh, also today, I had a guy straight trade me the stock rims for some ASA GT1s, I finally got a deal on something big like this.

















I'm happy with the fitment.

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Changed my reverse light bulbs. Easy fix.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Changed my reverse light bulbs. Easy fix.


Are those in known to go out? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

sold it


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

eddiefury said:


> sold it


Was going to ask you about it the other day; forgot tho. Car was super clean would have picked yours up if I didn't find one local:thumbup:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^ yeah, it went to Tucson...anyone here live in that area? if so, any indie shops you recommend??


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

So when I picked up my A3, one of the things that got replaced by the PO was a rear passenger window. Someone smashed the window and stole all his change & CDs. :facepalm:

Anyway, I've been driving it for almost a year and there has been one perpetual, annoying rattle when driving on bumpy roads. Sounded like marbles. I decided to take the rear door panel off and investigate. Lo & behold, there was still some glass fragments in there. Got rid of those fragments and now the car is rattle free. Finally!


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

jordnalos said:


> Got bored this evening so I said I'll go clean my Carbonio intake before the skins game... Turns out it was good that I did because I saw the engine cover not connected to the rubber hose connected to the air box so it wasn't getting all the air directed from the CF intake. Switched the air filter and realized a black piece inside the engine cover... turns out that it was the tip of the air box mount where the rubber grommets on the engine cover(4 total), now I have to replace 3 of them because they're missing tips, such an annoying thing but at least they're not expensive to replace. Wish the dealer had told me they're broke.


Think I payed $16 a piece at the dealer. Then broke two more. The other fun part is those grommets tend to rip and break apart. Then get stuck on the little "prongs" they push onto. I once broke the oil filler extension as well. My findings have been that the engine rocks hard under heavy acceleration and the engine cover is a little slower to move along with the rest of the engine. So it tends to break anything that attaches to the motor. I really want to get rid of my Carbonio, get rid of my engine cover and run a better intake. Really getting tired of replacing these little things...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

just ordered RS style grill for my pre facelift S3 bumper. Yes modding is necessary


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Bought some wheels while I am waiting for my votex kit to get back from being painted.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Finally Tuned.. Unitronic Stage 2.. With Custom 3inch TBE..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I drove it!!! 

Finally!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Best fcking drive to work in three months. I forgot how fun this car is. And how good it sounds. That 2.0 jetta just sounded like junk. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally got my wheels mounted and put on last night. They are 3-piece AutoArt VYCs


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Finally got my wheels mounted and put on last night. They are 3-piece AutoArt VYCs


Looks great:thumbup::beer:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Placed 1st at Dubs on the Boards this past weekend (A3 Category)

Beat a kid on air with "CCWs" (couldn't tell if real or not) :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> Placed 1st at Dubs on the Boards this past weekend
> 
> Beat a kid on air with "CCWs" (couldn't tell if real or not) :thumbup:


Rigged. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Rigged.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


lol, if I had money to pay the judges, I would have money for the air that I want
It was a people's choice award


----------



## bulz^ (Jun 11, 2009)

Wash and wax :=) looks pretty high, but i got kw var 1 inox and all down, hope u like it!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

bulz^ said:


> Wash and wax :=) looks pretty high, but i got kw var 1 inox and all down, hope u like it!


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> lol, if I had money to pay the judges, I would have money for the air that I want
> It was a people's choice award


Just giving you a hard time. Nice work man! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bulz^ said:


> Wash and wax :=) looks pretty high, but i got kw var 1 inox and all down, hope u like it!


Very nice! So is the his considered an 8L face-lift? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I applied opticoat 2.0

yes there is no difference with it on or not applied


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I finally got my notch done, laying subframe now. Cutting the frame made me cringe quite a bit.


----------



## bulz^ (Jun 11, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Very nice! So is the his considered an 8L face-lift?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


It is A3 8P year 2004, 3.2L q with dsg, S-line packet, xenons and leather / fabric seats etc. Thx for liking!  I want it newer one, but in Finland cars cost so ****ing much that i cant affordit yet


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bulz^ said:


> It is A3 8P year 2004, 3.2L q with dsg, S-line packet, xenons and leather / fabric seats etc. Thx for liking!  I want it newer one, but in Finland cars cost so ****ing much that i cant affordit yet


Ah very nice! And yeah I lived in Denmark, cars over there are stupid expensive! 

Gotta love the 3.2q in the winter though! So much fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Kimovitzh (Sep 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Ah very nice! And yeah I lived in Denmark, cars over there are stupid expensive!
> 
> Gotta love the 3.2q in the winter though! So much fun. :thumbup:




Audi a3 sportsback 2.0tdi quattro prices:

Finland: 39188€ or 51945$ USD
Denmark: 66044€ or 87545$ USD

Difference: 26856€ or 35594$ USD

Finland prices: http://configurator.audi.fi/entry?accx-fi=&context=accx-fi:fi&next=model-page&vc=a3sb

Denmark prices: http://www.audidanmark.dk/PDFGenera...ser.aspx?model=A3&modeltype=Sportback&extra=0

I live in Denmark :facepalm:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kimovitzh said:


> Audi a3 sportsback 2.0tdi quattro prices:
> 
> Finland: 39188€ or 51945$ USD
> Denmark: 66044€ or 87545$ USD
> ...


I will stop bitching about my country now...:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Kimovitzh said:


> Audi a3 sportsback 2.0tdi quattro prices:
> 
> Finland: 39188€ or 51945$ USD
> Denmark: 66044€ or 87545$ USD
> ...


Oh nice, minus your taxes and car prices! At least you have good social services! Where in Denmark do you live?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Who wants to trade a filter on a stick (preferably p-flo) for my carbonio?


----------



## Kimovitzh (Sep 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Oh nice, minus your taxes and car prices! At least you have good social services! Where in Denmark do you live?


I've always lived in Copenhagen, on Amager.
But we moved to Kerteminde, on Fyen..  where did you live?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh nice, I lived in Daugaard just outside of Vejle. 

Det var omkring ti år siden. 

Men min dansk det er ikke saa godt nu.


----------



## Kimovitzh (Sep 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Oh nice, I lived in Daugaard just outside of Vejle.
> 
> Det var omkring ti år siden.
> 
> Men min dansk det er ikke saa godt nu.




Haha fedt


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Who wants to trade a filter on a stick (preferably p-flo) for my carbonio?


I have P-flo and would have trade it but mine is '09 TFSI.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I applied opticoat 2.0
> 
> yes there is no difference with it on or not applied
> 
> ^^^sentence is right up there with WE ADD NO MSG


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Used it as a tow vehicle the other day... talk about using the wrong tools for the job :laugh:










Oh... and got "dope tintz" 35% all around. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

kharma said:


> Used it as a tow vehicle the other day... talk about using the wrong tools for the job :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. is that Ricks old 914?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

After weeks of parts **** ups, not my shop's fault, finally got the R32 brakes on. Got the car back yesterday evening. Definitely an improvement, but remains to be seen how much of one. Haven't pushed them too hard yet.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

trying to fit this damn rs style grill on my s3 bumper


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Seafoam @ midnight.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> trying to fit this damn rs style grill on my s3 bumper


Get ceese over there.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Put it on jack stands.

In *MY* garage. :heart:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Put it on jack stands.
> 
> In *MY* garage. :heart:


Nice, the 914 won't give up my jackstands (or the garage!) for the A3.



SilverSquirrel said:


> Nice. is that Ricks old 914?


I picked it up a few years ago from a guy in Methuen.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

kharma said:


> I picked it up a few years ago from a guy in Methuen.


yeah... not the same car. Ricks was a 914/6 full cage, stripped, etc racecar, done up by Shine Racing. Rick was a machinist who did flow work on cylinder heads for Shine.

Today I finally got around to installing my Koni Yellows and 034 mounts. I only got one side done, because when I took the car apart, I saw a torn inner boot on the right side. :banghead:

The good: I had a boot repair kit on hand, because when I did the other side inner CV last year, I bought 2 kits. (pats self on back)

The bad: B*tch of a job, even with the proper extensions and trip. sqare. :banghead:

One side done. I will do other soon as I can so I can play with my knobs.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Replaced cv boot.... Again


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Swapped out the trans mount insert and the dogbone insert with BFIs pieces. 

120k miles on the original insert:









The dogbone insert came out in about 5 pieces..









The drive experience is significantly better now. DSG is smooth as ever.

I'm still hearing some strange, faint clunk from 3-2 that I thought would be resolved by swapping the inserts.. hm


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Question for people. 

On my 3.2 Would a parasitic drag on the engine greatly reduce performance? IE bad pulley bearings? Possibly more than one? The AC Compressor was failing, replaced it. 

But I still have a noticeable whine that varies with RPM indicating to me its another pulley bearing going. 

Now finally ran the car down the 1/4 mile with my buddies, and accounting for altitude loss the car should still run mid 15's or so I thought... Car ran High 16's consistently. DSG so ****ty human shifts aren't a factor, all my runs were within a few milli seconds.

Thoughts?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Now finally ran the car down the 1/4 mile with my buddies, and accounting for altitude loss the car should still run mid 15's or so I thought... Car ran High 16's consistently. DSG so ****ty human shifts aren't a factor, all my runs were within a few milli seconds.
> 
> Thoughts?


do you have comparables from the same day? high 16s is base civic territory

mid 14s is your target in normal altitude (car does 0-60 in 5.9 with LC)

definately something wrong


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> do you have comparables from the same day? high 16s is base civic territory
> 
> mid 14s is your target in normal altitude (car does 0-60 in 5.9 with LC)
> 
> definately something wrong


Hmm I will have to check. 
Friends 911 Carrera he managed a 13.55. Other was a well modified mk5 Gti running 13's lol

And ok I could have swore I read my car would get into the 14's but figured at nearly 2000 feet 15's should be expected. 

Oh and I don't have Launch Control, but my sixty foot was 2.6 iirc. 

Possible causes to me - plugs, dirty intake, parasitic drag due to bad pulley bearings (One might be on the alternator) or worse timing off??

I do recall there being a cam allocation code being on there at some point in time, but everything was cleared. Passed all inspections etc. And I have put on nearly 20k miles now without issue.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Thoughts?


High 16s ET is slooooow - something is definitely wrong with your car. What was your trap speed? That is a far better indicator of your power output; trap time is more an indicator of traction, skill, etc. 

That 60' time is pretty crappy though, so you could pick up quite a bit of trap time there. What tires are you running, and what was the ambient temp?

I would go do some pulls while you log some data - timing, g/s, AFR, knock, etc., to make sure your engine is running well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> High 16s ET is slooooow - something is definitely wrong with your car. What was your trap speed? That is a far better indicator of your power output; trap time is more an indicator of traction, skill, etc.
> 
> That 60' time is pretty crappy though, so you could pick up quite a bit of trap time there. What tires are you running, and what was the ambient temp?
> 
> I would go do some pulls while you log some data - timing, g/s, AFR, knock, etc., to make sure your engine is running well.


Pretty sure the engine isn't running top notch. My mph was way lower than it should be - 84 I believe. And well in regards to the 60' my take off was terrible, really want to upgrade and get that LC lol. But gotta make sure the engine is running right first too. 

Ambient temp was roughly 20 Degrees C, and I am on my winters. 

Everything tells me my engine isn't running well with these track times and mph. Just not 100 percent on where to start looking for issues. I will have to hook up with my buddy with Vag-COM to do some logging.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> mid 14s is your target in normal altitude (car does 0-60 in 5.9 with LC)


Mine did low 15 back in the day, IIRC.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Pretty sure the engine isn't running top notch. My mph was way lower than it should be - 84 I believe.


_Ouch_ - that is Toyota Corolla territory. Your engine has some issues, my friend. Try logging your timing, g/s, AFR, knock, IAT, RPM, and fuel trims and see what you find. If you haven't done any maintenance in a while, you might as well do anything that's due and could affect power - plugs, fuel filter, air filter, etc.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Mine did low 15 back in the day, IIRC.


Now 'boi runs a 8 flat. :heart::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> _Ouch_ - that is Toyota Corolla territory. Your engine has some issues, my friend. Try logging your timing, g/s, AFR, knock, IAT, RPM, and fuel trims and see what you find. If you haven't done any maintenance in a while, you might as well do anything that's due and could affect power - plugs, fuel filter, air filter, etc.


Yeah wasn't to impressed. 

Will start with the simple stuff right away plugs, clean my intake (Only has 20k miles on it though) and well no idea about plugs so they will have to get swapped. 

Then go from there and do some logging and see. 

Thanks for the tips. I will report back once I get some stuff done.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally got my R32 brakes on. Now have to paint them...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Now 'boi runs a 8 flat. :heart::laugh:


Psssh I'll believe it when I see it. :laugh:

Was a mk4 Gti there on friday running 11's though. Awd set up and giant turbo, it sounded insane.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Pretty sure the engine isn't running top notch. My mph was way lower than it should be - 84 I believe.




i think 100 horses escaped from underneath your hood 

look at it this way, when you find the problem it'll be like you slapped on a turbo!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> Finally got my R32 brakes on. Now have to paint them...


Why didn't you paint them before they were installed?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i think 100 horses escaped from underneath your hood
> 
> look at it this way, when you find the problem it'll be like you slapped on a turbo!


Haha yeah guess that is definitely a positive. I always thought it didn't seem to pull quite as good as my Gti did and figured it should since my Gti had roughly 230hp at the crank.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Showed the plasti-dip company some love and Primadonna themed my 19" BBS Super rs


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Jus670tin said:


> Drove to flushing queens Yo traffic court for a ticket, cop never showed and date fo rescheduled again.... Went for some soup dumplings and scallion pancakes as needed some comfort food.
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses


why you driving through my hood and no gtg?

joe's shanghai im guessing?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

mpowertech said:


>


Wheels look great :thumbup:



NYCameron said:


> why you driving through my hood and no gtg?
> 
> joe's shanghai im guessing?


I'm thinking you're responding to a spammer


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

ceese said:


> Why didn't you paint them before they were installed?


Time. Not enough of it. After the parts supplier (a local VW dealer) ****ed up the order three times with blue instead of silver, we just said **** it. Only the carriers on the last set were blue. We went down to a local powder coater, had them blasted to bare metal so we could clear coat them, and just install them. There was no time to remove the rears to paint them while the new parts were off the car and I was sick of waiting (2 weeks). The inconvenience of having to trade off cars with my GF who works and goes to school was too much at that amount of time and she was getting PISSED. I can pull the tires, tape it up, put it on jack stands for a Saturday, and make a mod day out of it for me and some of my friends who plan to do the same thing. Got a buddy who has a four car garage. These can be painted, waited on to be touch dry, wheels put back on and sat in a driveway to cure so multiple jobs can be done in one day.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I'm thinking you're responding to a spammer


oh, haha, whoops :laugh::banghead:


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Wheels look great :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you're responding to a spammer



Thanks Man. Bucket list just got 1 shorter w/these.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Installed new driver side door blade & beige MK2 TT dead pedal.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Spark Plugs's and Cabin Air Filter. 

Going to see if that helps my power loss to start. (Cabin air just needs to be done, I realize this has nothing to do with power lololo)


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

last night I curbed my wheel 
was parallel parking and lining up against the car infront of me (damn Camry) when backing in...only thing I didn't see was that the guy had two of his wheels where the curb would be (he parked on a driveway exactly where to leveled off to street level) and I cut too late because of that



Ponto said:


> (Cabin air just needs to be done, I realize this has nothing to do with power lololo)


you OBVIOUSLY didn't get the special one that adds +15WHP and +20 WTQ

did you just join or something :laugh:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Today, I've been mostly...










-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> last night I *CRUBED* my wheel
> was parallel parking and lining up against the car infront of me (damn Camry) when backing in...only thing I didn't see was that the guy had two of his wheels where the curb would be (he parked on a driveway exactly where to leveled off to street level) and I cut too late because of that
> 
> 
> ...


lmftfy

DID you just join or something? Crubed a wheel. For shame.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Ponto said:


> lmftfy
> 
> DID you just join or something? Crubed a wheel. For shame.


lol, what is this crubed business? is this that new slang those kids are all talking about?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> lol, what is this crubed business? is this that new slang those kids are all talking about?


Clearly you are new here.. That or you weren't one of the many to come from the mk4 world first. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...fents-load-cam-knock&highlight=load+cam+knock

Enjoy


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

both rear bearings, rear pads and oil change...almost finished h20i prep :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

Swapped out the license plate holder for the delete. Finally! Anniversary present from the fiancee  My car is much happier now and looks even better.


----------



## stebesplace (Oct 27, 2005)

*Installed a Dension iGateway to my Symphony II*

Finally got around to installing a Dension iGateway GW17AC2 into my 2006 A3 w/Symphony II, Bose, and Factory Bluetooth.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Bluetooth-Factory-Bluetooth-Bose-in-a-2006-A3


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

just went over 100,000 km on the odometer today.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Did my 15,000 mile scheduled maintenance at ~14,800 miles. Oil change, cabin filter, etc. Actually, I lied, the dealer did it. Also had an allignment done, due to the VWR springs recently installed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Washed my air filter, detailed the whore, and dremeled off my rear bumper tabs. Now I can be low properly.


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

Just put on some new alzor 881's with spacers on rears.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Washed my air filter, detailed the whore, and dremeled off my rear bumper tabs. Now I can be low properly.


Good lets see!!

Finally got my plugs changed, had to go get a longer extension... And my Vinyl do redo my steering wheel trim came in today so I will be doing that tonight! Possibly do around my shifter as well since the brushed aluminium is messed up from something. Will post pictures during and after. :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Finally got my plugs changed, had to go get a longer extension... And my Vinyl do redo my steering wheel trim came in today so I will be doing that tonight! Possibly do around my shifter as well since the brushed aluminium is messed up from something. Will post pictures during and after. :thumbup:


Yes, please post pics! Coming from the TT, where all the metal bits were actual billet aluminum, I find the fake chromey plastic crap in the A3 rather distasteful. I was thinking about just wrapping it matte black, but wouldn't mind seeing what it looks like before I go to the trouble...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Yes, please post pics! Coming from the TT, where all the metal bits were actual billet aluminum, I find the fake chromey plastic crap in the A3 rather distasteful. I was thinking about just wrapping it matte black, but wouldn't mind seeing what it looks like before I go to the trouble...


For sure will do man, I got one similar to the stock color on the steering wheel. It's a matte aluminim, but not like the brushed stuff we have. More of a solid color. Hopefully it turns out. If not try a different color perhaps. 

Kinda wishing I got a matte black or something for my center trim but oh well. Anything will look better than it does now... 

From what I was told someone had to have spilled pop on the console to have it look the way it does. (Pics to follow later tonight hopefully)


----------



## Rathroe (Dec 13, 2011)

Custom tune thanks to the guys at Berg Performance in Denver, Co and Autospeed. :thumbup:

Found out that my swing angle sensor (audi part# 07L907386) is bad and my engine will randomly turn itself off now. :banghead: So it may end up going into a shop to be fixed unless I can find someone local thats done this before. I've never messed with injectors before so I'm not really comfortable trying it on my own.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4089897298.html


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4089897298.html


How sad


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Lemme know when you sell, then you can buy mine!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh youuuu


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4089897298.html


want to sell that BBK to me?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i call dibs on bbk. then i can sell my r32 bbk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i call dibs on bbk. then i can sell my r32 bbk


hMM dIBS on the dibs?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mandibs








:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> mandibs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob you dog.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> mandibs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She knows better than to come round these parts. Then again, there might be a tough chick under that kind exterior.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> She knows better than to come round these parts. Then again, there might be a tough chick under that kind exterior.


Somebody gonna get hurt a real bad... 

But it ain't gonna be me!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I believe she watches from time to time. More often than she speaks up. But that's okay too. Just wanted to give a wave.

Have any of you pulled a 6MT from one of these? What's the general method? I tried what works on a mk2/mk3 with a 5 speed; disconnect everything, remove the driver's side axle, rotate the diff up and toward the front of the car, then shimmy the transmission out of the car.

Then I spoke with a friend who said it's possible, but probably easier if you remove the subframe. Not looking forward to that, but if that's what it takes...Anyway, I was just curious if it has worked by using the "old" method for anyone else.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well starting my Vinyl wrapping of center console trim and steering wheel trim...














































Steering wheel attempt #1

















FAIL... I need a sharper blade. Just wasn't cutting clean. i have pulled it off and plan to re do it. 

Didn't get to the Ashtray.

1 out of 3 ain't bad right?

Dinner was ready so I ran out of time. Need to do the steering wheel over and do the ash tray (until I order the delete anyways, just so it matches. Also didn't use any heat which would have made it much easier. Not sold on the color either. Little to dark. Either going to go darker yet for the center console (Black?) and not sure about the steering wheel. 

You can see the color difference here, looks darker without the flash.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

Ponto said:


>


how did you get that shift knob to work? I read that if you have an 06-08 with the "side button" you can only use side button shifters unless you upgrade the shift selector rod. Is this true or is it plug and play? I have been eyeing an S-tronic shift knob like that on BKS for some time, and i do want.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

thenamescolby said:


> how did you get that shift knob to work? I read that if you have an 06-08 with the "side button" you can only use side button shifters unless you upgrade the shift selector rod. Is this true or is it plug and play? I have been eyeing an S-tronic shift knob like that on BKS for some time, and i do want.


Nope not plug and play, you either have to heat and twist the shift rod (Not advised, it will break)
Or cut the shift rod off, insert a grub screw and put it back on 90 degrees.




























Its a little delicate of a job, I tried to heat and twist first and failed. Then got the replacement top from Mister JJ on here, he makes them.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

while we're on the subject. I wrapped all of the brushed aluminum in my car months ago with the 3M carbon fiber wrap. The previous owner (wife of a local enthusiast) really enjoyed taking out all her aggression on the brushed aluminum trim (which runs in the neighborhood of $300 per panel from your FLAPS) so I opted to buy a roll of carbon fiber wrap and try my hand at making it look presentable. This was my first attempt and it's lasted 5 months, so I'm pretty happy with the results. I'd like to pull it and rewrap it a different color next year.


Another view. by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Nope not plug and play


Good to know, thanks for the pictures as well. in order to preserve the reliability of the shifter, I think i'll end up ordering a new shift selector if I end up going this route. I don't know that I care enough about it to make it such a project. Would rather save my pennies for an S3 steering wheel, coilovers, 18" wheels etc.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

thenamescolby said:


> while we're on the subject. I wrapped all of the brushed aluminum in my car months ago with the 3M carbon fiber wrap. The previous owner (wife of a local enthusiast) really enjoyed taking out all her aggression on the brushed aluminum trim (which runs in the neighborhood of $300 per panel from your FLAPS) so I opted to buy a roll of carbon fiber wrap and try my hand at making it look presentable. This was my first attempt and it's lasted 5 months, so I'm pretty happy with the results. I'd like to pull it and rewrap it a different color next year.
> 
> 
> Another view. by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr



300 per panel?! Jesus! BKS quoted me 70 Dollars for the driver side. I think their entire set is 400 or so for the entire car. 

Actually wait I am not surprised by that price. The Dealer quoted me 275 for the shifter trim. 

That does look good! I am not sold on my color choice, going to change it. Just not sure to what.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

Ponto said:


> 300 per panel?! Jesus! BKS quoted me 70 Dollars for the driver side. I think their entire set is 400 or so for the entire car.
> 
> Actually wait I am not surprised by that price. The Dealer quoted me 275 for the shifter trim.
> 
> That does look good! I am not sold on my color choice, going to change it. Just not sure to what.



I bought way too much (5 feet).. Pay for shipping and I'll send you enough to wrap your interior in CF!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

thenamescolby said:


> I bought way too much (5 feet).. Pay for shipping and I'll send you enough to wrap your interior in CF!


Deal!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto, that looks pretty sweet.

But wtf, totally distracting everyone else from my transmission removal question. :banghead::laugh::wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Ponto, that looks pretty sweet.
> 
> But wtf, totally distracting everyone else from my transmission removal question. :banghead::laugh::wave:


Hahah it's because I have pictures and everyone loves pictures! 

But I am not sure, only transmission I have removed was in my 58 beetle... Well after I removed the engine.. in about 40 minutes. (First time so it was a little slow)


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Have any of you pulled a 6MT from one of these? What's the general method?


I got sick of pulling the transmission on my back, so I just started pulling the engine and tranny out the front. Although, that's on the transverse AWD platforms, which are much more of PITA than the FWD cars. If you're FWD, I would probably just pull the entire subframe and drop the tranny out the bottom.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Am I the only one that did the Heat and twist method for the shift know without any problem? LOL


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> If you're FWD, I would probably just pull the entire subframe and drop the tranny out the bottom.


eff.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

thenamescolby said:


> I bought way too much (5 feet).. Pay for shipping and I'll send you enough to wrap your interior in CF!


Good call..make him pay customs too!



neu318 said:


> Am I the only one that did the Heat and twist method for the shift know without any problem? LOL


tbomb did the heat and twist too I believe.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Good call..make him pay customs too!
> 
> 
> 
> tbomb did the heat and twist too I believe.


do you think any of these guys will play with their knob for over twenty minutes? If they don't do it in private then they won't do it on their cars


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> do you think any of these guys will play with their knob for over twenty minutes? If they don't do it in private then they won't do it on their cars


Hey now, I played with it for a good 15 minutes...

Guess I should have gotten the gf to fix it in that case... :laugh:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

tcardio said:


> do you think any of these guys will play with their knob for over twenty minutes? If they don't do it in private then they won't do it on their cars



I tried that, it made a god awful mess of the interior.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

thenamescolby said:


> while we're on the subject. I wrapped all of the brushed aluminum in my car months ago with the 3M carbon fiber wrap. The previous owner (wife of a local enthusiast) really enjoyed taking out all her aggression on the brushed aluminum trim (which runs in the neighborhood of $300 per panel from your FLAPS) so I opted to buy a roll of carbon fiber wrap and try my hand at making it look presentable. This was my first attempt and it's lasted 5 months, so I'm pretty happy with the results. I'd like to pull it and rewrap it a different color next year.
> 
> 
> Another view. by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr


Do you have any pics of how it looks in the corners and stuff? Im curious how it looks around the edges.. are there creases or folds anywhere?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

thenamescolby said:


> while we're on the subject. I wrapped all of the brushed aluminum in my car months ago with the 3M carbon fiber wrap. The previous owner (wife of a local enthusiast) really enjoyed taking out all her aggression on the brushed aluminum trim (which runs in the neighborhood of $300 per panel from your FLAPS) so I opted to buy a roll of carbon fiber wrap and try my hand at making it look presentable. This was my first attempt and it's lasted 5 months, so I'm pretty happy with the results. I'd like to pull it and rewrap it a different color next year.
> 
> 
> Another view. by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr


you didn't get it in pre-preg, so you can hair dryer it to get structural CF?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> I got sick of pulling the transmission on my back, so I just started pulling the engine and tranny out the front. Although, that's on the transverse AWD platforms, which are much more of PITA than the FWD cars. If you're FWD, I would probably just pull the entire subframe and drop the tranny out the bottom.


FALSE!

I had a sudden moment of clarity last night just before I was about to give up. I realized, "Hey, you already took the transmission mount out, as well as the pendulum mount. The transmission is loose in there, the issue is alignment. Why don't you disconnect the engine mount?" So I did. And I lowered the engine a bit (not enough to require disconnecting anything) and the transmission was out a couple minutes later.

So, for future reference.

And that's what I did to my A3 yesterday.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ordered the ash tray delete finally! Sucks it's on back order though.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Ordered the ash tray delete finally! Sucks it's on back order though.


That's what you get for not smoking. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> That's what you get for not smoking. :laugh:


it only cost about 4 packs of smokes including shipping... so cheaper in the long run.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> FALSE!
> 
> I had a sudden moment of clarity last night just before I was about to give up. I realized, "Hey, you already took the transmission mount out, as well as the pendulum mount. The transmission is loose in there, the issue is alignment. Why don't you disconnect the engine mount?" So I did. And I lowered the engine a bit (not enough to require disconnecting anything) and the transmission was out a couple minutes later.
> 
> ...



LOL, what's false? How I would do it? :screwy: Like I said, my cars have been AWD, so it's much more more difficult to pull the tranny than the FWDs. It would also take all of 60 seconds to zip off all the bolts off the subframe, and I've done enough wrenching in my life that I would rather get everything out of the way and work comfortably. Although, like I said before, I always take the transmission out the front these days . . . I can stand up, or sit in a chair, and relax while I work. Do it whatever way suits _you_, though.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> LOL, what's false?


hahahaha I didn't actually re-read the quote before I quoted you. I thought you'd said something along the lines of it can't be done without taking out the subframe because that's how I had stored it in my head. Anyways, I just wanted to put it out there that it's doable this way. For future references. It's 2 bolts to disconnect the engine mount versus several (not sure of head count) to remove the subframe. As far as I know, to remove the subframe, you have to disconnect the steering rack from it and let it hang, and disconnect the sway bar brackets and control arms at the ball joints.

But like you said, each to his own. Just wanted to get the info out there that there's an alternative. :thumbup:


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Ordered the ash tray delete finally! Sucks it's on back order though.


It always seems to be on back order. When I ordered mine earlier in the year it was as well - but the wait wasn't terrible, I think it took a week for it to come in and another week or so for it to arrive at my house.

I ordered clear corners on Monday, they also were on back order, but ECS got them on Tuesday and they were shipped Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Clear Corners came in today*


*Chive on, Chivers*


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Replaced the dog bone mount (which was shot) with a new one earlier in the week, changed the oil this morning since I just Seafoamed the the beast. Second oil change since Ive had this car (about 4500 miles), prior to draining, the dipstick showed it didn't need any oil. I drained 3.5 quarts out and tried to suck out any left that didn't drain (that was with the oil in the filter housing too) . How much oil is left when it shows a quart down!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

kobrian85 said:


> *Chive on, Chivers*


Keep Chive Calm and On?


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Keep Chive Calm and On?


Oh crap...

:thumbup:


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

kobrian85 said:


> Oh crap...
> 
> :thumbup:


huehuehuehuehue


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

BeeAlk said:


> Do you have any pics of how it looks in the corners and stuff? Im curious how it looks around the edges.. are there creases or folds anywhere?


I don't have any, but folds are rather inevitable in the corners. I took my time and cut notches in the vinyl to make the wrap around a little easier and cleaner. No creases whatsoever. Pretty simple job if you have an x-acto knife and you take your time.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Installed new rear rotors and Hawk Ceramic pads today. Caliper bracket bolts were a PITA!


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Ordered the ash tray delete finally! Sucks it's on back order though.


Mine came in this week; took 3-4 weeks to get it. Installed it today. Finally have a place to set my phone.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

got gas


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

thenamescolby said:


> I don't have any, but folds are rather inevitable in the corners. I took my time and cut notches in the vinyl to make the wrap around a little easier and cleaner. No creases whatsoever. Pretty simple job if you have an x-acto knife and you take your time.


So, would it pass as OEM, or very close to it? I need to do something with mine as the aluminum finish is scratched up and it drives me crazy.. But I can't handle a look that couldn't pass as OEM.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Won 1st place in my category @ H2oI


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Won 1st place in my category @ H2oI


Awesome!

All I did was diagnose a bad right front wheel bearing :thumbdown:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Won 1st place in my category @ H2oI


Excellent - after finally seeing your car in person I can honestly say you deserve it.

Thanks for the lift to El Polo Rico it had been far too long.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Was bored so I pulled out some vinyl I had laying around and ripped off a mirror cap...
I have been wanting to get black ones, but no idea if I would like it.
What a pia. 
I was able to cover the entire mirror with a single piece of vinyl, a few bubbles, and some wrinkles on the inside corners of it. Majority of this task should have been done on the vehicle, it would have been so much easier. The hardest part was wrapping it around the really curved part where the mirror pivots. 




























I'll take more pics when it's on the car, if it looks good I will probably re do this one.

P.s. To anyone curious about wrapping things in vinyl, apply a tiny bit of heat (I use heat gun) and the stuff stretches like crazy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay my ashtray Delete has been shipped already! Should be here on the 7th. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't get my FVCKING tranny back in. :banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Can't get my FVCKING tranny back in. :banghead:


What's the problem? Is it not lining up?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Won 1st place in my category @ H2oI


Congrats KB!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> What's the problem? Is it not lining up?


Ha, I haven't even gotten that far yet. The problem is it weighs a gazillion pounds. I really should have some help. But I don't.



SoSoA3 said:


> Congrats KB!


^3!


----------



## quietA3guy (Oct 12, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Can't get my FVCKING tranny back in. :banghead:


I had the same problem a couple weeks ago.

The manual says to remove the passenger side driveshaft flange. If like me you didn't bother then it will get caught up on the metal gasket when reinstalling. 
The way I did it was to rotate the gasket and rotate the differential side of the transmission a little high. If the flange is in the right spot then there is just barely enough room.

The toughest part was getting the splines to line up. The angle between the engine and transmission need to be exact. Hanging of the bolts isn't good enough. Don't try to force it by cranking on the bolts.

Good luck


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

added clear bra to the rear bumper.

pretty shotty job. I forget to clean off the bumper and the clear bra. clearbra attracts lots dirt if not sprayed down with water first. too much static

white specs are dirty under the clearbra lol. debating weather to redo it or not


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

quietA3guy said:


> I had the same problem a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The manual says to remove the passenger side driveshaft flange. If like me you didn't bother then it will get caught up on the metal gasket when reinstalling.
> The way I did it was to rotate the gasket and rotate the differential side of the transmission a little high. If the flange is in the right spot then there is just barely enough room.
> ...


Interesting! I haven't really looked at removing the diff flange. How do they come out?


----------



## Pananzer (Oct 1, 2013)

*Damage*

Well pulling into a tight parking space and i lightly rolled into a concrete block 6" high. Scratched up the passenger side of the bumper :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Pananzer said:


> Well pulling into a tight parking space and i lightly rolled into a concrete block 6" high. Scratched up the passenger side of the bumper :facepalm:


Not sure if I would openly admit that here lol. But ****ty deal man.


----------



## quietA3guy (Oct 12, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Interesting! I haven't really looked at removing the diff flange. How do they come out?


Can't remember exactly. I think it is just a single bolt.
I used https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

quietA3guy said:


> Can't remember exactly. I think it is just a single bolt.
> I used https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do


It's a single 5mm socket head in the center. Thanks. That did the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Excellent - after finally seeing your car in person I can honestly say you deserve it.
> 
> Thanks for the lift to El Polo Rico it had been far too long.


Thanks! Wish we had more time to open it up.



SoSoA3 said:


> Congrats KB!





Rob Cote said:


> ^3!


Thanks for the :heart: :vampire:


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Okay, maybe it wasn't a bad bearing, or maybe it's the bearing in addition to this. Got towed today.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

so wat noise was making?


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> so wat noise was making?


 It was grinding a bit on right turns which points to a bad bearing - and that may still be an issue, but I'll do the CV first and double check to see if the grinding is still there. The axles never made the clicking noise like CVs often do when they are failing. It was a fast snap and then some bad metal on metal. I was fortunate that it happened in a parking lot so it didn't have to go far before I could stop.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It looks like you've got some grease snots on your brake line. But your CV boot appears to be healthy. Did you replace the boot at some point? Or the whole axle maybe?


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> It looks like you've got some grease snots on your brake line. But your CV boot appears to be healthy. Did you replace the boot at some point? Or the whole axle maybe?


 It's a new to me A3, only had it three months and just got under it the for the first time this week. I'll pop in a new axle next week and start some of the maintenance, including fuel filter and an oil change. Transmission fluid will be done in a month or so.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Alrockaz said:


> It was grinding a bit on right turns which points to a bad bearing - and that may still be an issue, but I'll do the CV first and double check to see if the grinding is still there. The axles never made the clicking noise like CVs often do when they are failing. It was a fast snap and then some bad metal on metal. I was fortunate that it happened in a parking lot so it didn't have to go far before I could stop.


Happened to me as well, but both sides, 3 weeks into ownership. Sucks, but if you have a good shop or some DIY skills you should be good to go....I had to wait 3 weeks for mine to come home


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The axles are super easy to do on these things. Just...you should get a new bolt because they're stretchy bolts and you're sposta replace 'em.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> The axles are super easy to do on these things. Just...you should get a new bolt because they're stretchy bolts and you're sposta replace 'em.


Thoughts, my driver side boot is torn, all grease is out. Replace boot, or full axle? I've done neither, but want to be Asian about it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Thoughts, my driver side boot is torn, all grease is out. Replace boot, or full axle? I've done neither, but want to be Asian about it.


Don't be Asian about it. Replace the whole thing. :laugh:


Well assuming the cost difference is what I think it is... Gti was about a 50 dollar difference between whole axle replacement and boot replace and repack (This way paying someone to do it) If you are doing it yourself and it hasn't been clicking for to long replace boot.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Thoughts, my driver side boot is torn, all grease is out. Replace boot, or full axle? I've done neither, but want to be Asian about it.


If you caught it in time and it's not making any grinding noise then repack and replace boot. You should be fine. I did that a few times on my car no problems.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Don't be Asian about it. Replace the whole thing. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Well assuming the cost difference is what I think it is... Gti was about a 50 dollar difference between whole axle replacement and boot replace and repack (This way paying someone to do it) If you are doing it yourself and it hasn't been clicking for to long replace boot.


Raxles are $300/side.

The Asian was about labor :laugh:



neu318 said:


> If you caught it in time and it's not making any grinding noise then repack and replace boot. You should be fine. I did that a few times on my car no problems.


Hmm, how do I know I caught it in time? I don't really hear grinding, but popping once in a while (could be b/c of air). I've driven about 200-300 miles on it (not sure when it went out).


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Thoughts, my driver side boot is torn, all grease is out. Replace boot, or full axle? I've done neither, but want to be Asian about it.


Have you been driving it without _any_ grease at all?

The boot kit is cheap - under $50 - but the OEM axles are quite expensive, so there will be a significant price difference between just replacing the boot and replacing the axle. I don't recommend using any aftermarket axles, unless it's something beefy like Drive Shaft Shop or Raxles. The cheapo axles are nothing but trouble; I'd use a used OEM before putting on cheapo axles.

I would pull the axle and check if there are any signs of heat stress, or possibly scoring from foreign object damage. If not, then re-grease it, re-boot it, and see how it performs. It will only cost you $50 to check it out yourself, and it's a fairly simple job. Axle bolts are M10 or M12 TripleSquare; axle-hub bolt is M26 Hex bolt, or M24 12-point (both of these vary according to VIN).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Have you been driving it without _any_ grease at all?
> 
> The boot kit is cheap - under $50 - but the OEM axles are quite expensive, so there will be a significant price difference between just replacing the boot and replacing the axle. I don't recommend using any aftermarket axles, unless it's something beefy like Drive Shaft Shop or Raxles. The cheapo axles are nothing but trouble; I'd use a used OEM before putting on cheapo axles.
> 
> I would pull the axle and check if there are any signs of heat stress, or possibly scoring from foreign object damage. If not, then re-grease it, re-boot it, and see how it performs. It will only cost you $50 to check it out yourself, and it's a fairly simple job. Axle bolts are M10 or M12 TripleSquare; axle-hub bolt is M26 Hex bolt, or M24 12-point (both of these vary according to VIN).


I'll check it out.

At the moment, I have 2 pairs of front axles. I was thinking of picking up Raxles and having my 2 OEMs repaired for future replacements. I'm thinking these may start becoming like oil changes for me.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> . . . I'm thinking these may start becoming like oil changes for me.


You're not making enough power to be breaking them regularly (unless maybe you're doing lots of boosted launches on slicks), so if you're having trouble with them it's because you're running them at an angle that they were not designed to operate at, i.e., your car is too low. Drive Shaft Shop will make you the beefiest axles, and you can ask them about making something with a greater angle of articulation. Or you can just raise your car... :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> You're not making enough power to be breaking them regularly (unless maybe you're doing lots of boosted launches on slicks), so if you're having trouble with them it's because you're running them at an angle that they were not designed to operate at, i.e., your car is too low. Drive Shaft Shop will make you the beefiest axles, and you can ask them about making something with a greater angle of articulation. Or you can just raise your car... :laugh:


Yea, my drive height is pretty close to stock too. Just got in touch w/ the shop owner and he suggests looking at mounts now since the current axles (although used) only have 2000ish miles on them.

Gonna look into Drive Shaft Shop.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Hhhmmm, how many have you broken? Without explicitly stating as much, it seems like you've gone through a few. Is someone diagnosing _why_ they're failing, or are they just tossing new ones on? Or, are these all from torn boots? Anything within a couple of inches of stock ride height shouldn't be taking out axles regularly.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

krazyboi eats torque for breakfast.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I've actually had better experience on past vehicles with remanufactured axles over OEM new ones. The remanufactured units were cheaper and had a lifetime warranty (which the OEM ones did not) so after breaking an OEM one not too long after installing it (the car was really low), I accepted the fact that it'd probably be a common occurrence, and bought remanufactured units because it'd be free to replace them. And the frequency of failure reduced notably. YMMV


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Hhhmmm, how many have you broken? Without explicitly stating as much, it seems like you've gone through a few. Is someone diagnosing _why_ they're failing, or are they just tossing new ones on? Or, are these all from torn boots? Anything within a couple of inches of stock ride height shouldn't be taking out axles regularly.


Found out my left engine mount is busted. Said that could be a big reason.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Found out my left engine mount is busted. Said that could be a big reason.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


that sucks, are you still running OEM mounts?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> that sucks, are you still running OEM mounts?


Yup, so both sides will have less than 2k miles on them


----------



## Pananzer (Oct 1, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Not sure if I would openly admit that here lol. But ****ty deal man.


Yeah... Just a few rough scatches, nothing a little sanding and filling won't fix


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

This.
















Put down some decent numbers. Well actually it was yesterday, not today.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

pay up said:


> Put down some decent numbers. Well actually it was yesterday, not today.


nice, what mods?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Got my Votex skirts in the mail. Getting them installed this coming week.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got the rear wiper delete from UROtuning. Installed in minutes. Hatch looks much cleaner now. Any suggestions to keep the rear visible during rain? RainX?


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

aznsap said:


> nice, what mods?


Custom catless downpipe, APR Carbonio intake, APR stage 2 93 octane map and HKS SSQV. So not much.


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Got the rear wiper delete from UROtuning. Installed in minutes. Hatch looks much cleaner now. Any suggestions to keep the rear visible during rain? RainX?


Yeah the wiper you just removed. 
.
.
.
.
.
just kiddin... I may delete mine too.


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

Peeled and re-sprayed my front grille trim with plastisip. This time with more coats.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

CrazyCor15 said:


> Yeah the wiper you just removed.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Lol. Reason I deleted it cause the arm broke and I rather not spend $80 for a replacement arm. But yeah I'm one if the few that uses their wiper during our Miami rain showers that occur almost everyday. Lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I am thinking of doing the delete as well... 

There is a company in Germany that lazer cuts glass to match exactly to the wiper hole. I gotta dig them up. it looks flawless! 

Found it

http://www.gecleant.de/shop/index.php?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> I am thinking of doing the delete as well...
> 
> There is a company in Germany that lazer cuts glass to match exactly to the wiper hole. I gotta dig them up. it looks flawless!
> 
> ...


That's cool. I've seen it in person. Matches perfectly.


----------



## jmkyler3 (Jun 5, 2010)

I did the timing belt today and it wasn't that bad. I've done them on the 1.8t and 1.8 so I kind of knew what to expect. Started at 930am and by 300 in the after noon I was cleaning up my mess. 

Did the cam follower a month ago and that was cake as well. The old one had very little wear on it which I think was swapped out before. 

Tomorrow if it doesn't look like rain, new springs plus mounting hardware and polished 5 stars to freshen up the look a little.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

jmkyler3 said:


> I did the timing belt today and it wasn't that bad. I've done them on the 1.8t and 1.8 so I kind of knew what to expect. Started at 930am and by 300 in the after noon I was cleaning up my mess.
> 
> Did the cam follower a month ago and that was cake as well. The old one had very little wear on it which I think was swapped out before.
> 
> Tomorrow if it doesn't look like rain, new springs plus mounting hardware and polished 5 stars to freshen up the look a little.


:beer:damn... and going back for more tomorrow!

I would need a weeks recovery after a timng belt to go after my suspension or I would be in a back brace at the emergency room.. when i did my struts this last time, I did one corner per day. and not 4 days in a row, either...


----------



## jmkyler3 (Jun 5, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> :beer:damn... and going back for more tomorrow!
> 
> I would need a weeks recovery after a timng belt to go after my suspension or I would be in a back brace at the emergency room.. when i did my struts this last time, I did one corner per day. and not 4 days in a row, either...


I have a long list of things to do and seeing I've been a lazy ass most of the summer. There are a few things I need to do or finish before old man winter sneaks in on me.

One of those things is finishing the headliner in my daughters A4 Advant. Now this is a multi-day job:laugh:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Shaved the rear and installed my votex kit. 

































Next will be to install my H&R ultra lows coilovers and get some tires for my wheels.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rolled my front fenders


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> rolled my front fenders


Is it you first time rolling? Any cracks/what tools did you use?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally did the resistors on my plate light bulbs. After 6 yrs. and two Audi's with LED plate bulbs, no ****ing bulb out warning.:banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

davis_449 said:


> Finally did the resistors on my plate light bulbs. After 6 yrs. and two Audi's with LED plate bulbs, no ****ing bulb out warning.:banghead:


:thumbup:


Ordered Koni's for my busted rear shocks.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ordered Koni's for my busted rear shocks.


Were you OEM?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

davis_449 said:


> Were you OEM?


No, ksport koilovers..but probably had 60k miles on them.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> No, ksport koilovers..but probably had 60k miles on them.


Seriously? How much were the koni's? I know the ksports have like a 1 year warranty on the shocks and replacements are only like $130 a piece. Do you have the Kontrol Pros?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ordered Koni's for my busted rear shocks.


which koni? gti/golf/a3 spec or golf r/r32 spec for quattro cars?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pay up said:


> Seriously? How much were the koni's? I know the ksports have like a 1 year warranty on the shocks and replacements are only like $130 a piece. Do you have the Kontrol Pros?


Koni's were $76/each. My ksports were one of the originals for the 3.2 back in 2006. They don't make them anymore.



SilverSquirrel said:


> which koni? gti/golf/a3 spec or golf r/r32 spec for quattro cars?


Cheapest price I could find:

http://autoplicity.com/products/487...djustable_sport_twin_tube_shock_absorber.aspx

Fits A3s and R32s

Ships from Koni direct


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is it you first time rolling? Any cracks/what tools did you use?


first time rolling.

One possible minor crack on the inside (didn't get it hot enough or didn't reheat after I let it cool)

Eastwood Fender Roller or one that looks exactly like it and a heat gun


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got my ash tray delete! That was quick. Installing tonight! yay :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I started looking around at the A3 bracing options - this chassis flexes so much that it's driving me nuts! :thumbdown: 

Input from actual brace users appreciated.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

jbrehm said:


> I started looking around at the A3 bracing options - this chassis flexes so much that it's driving me nuts! :thumbdown:
> 
> Input from actual brace users appreciated.


I've been eyeing some stuff myself - The only person I know to install any bracing was JRUTTER who did a write up on the unibrace.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Interested in this as well. 

Also yay









Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also anyone have info on the ebiach pro Street coilovers? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Retrofitted/Macgyver'd Sline spoiler to non-sline A3. Best $250 I've spent since the lesbian show at the downtown stripclub.










Goo Gone, 3M double-sided tape, some screws, female connectors, utility knife, screwdriver, clear silicone, electric tape, painters tape, 10lb weights, 24hrs.... done son!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^good job on the sline spolier :thumbup:

i cringe everytime i see a modded A3 without a hatch spoiler


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Retrofitted/Macgyver'd Sline spoiler to non-sline A3. Best $250 I've spent since the lesbian show at the downtown stripclub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Interested in selling me the panel that came off to make room for the spoiler...I've been wanting to remove my spoiler for some time. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> I started looking around at the A3 bracing options - this chassis flexes so much that it's driving me nuts! :thumbdown:
> 
> Input from actual brace users appreciated.


Look for a Stern Rear subframe brace...I've had mine almost the whole time i've owned the car...huge improvement


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> ^^good job on the sline spolier :thumbup:
> 
> i cringe everytime i see a modded A3 without a hatch spoiler


Yea, I had this spolier sitting in my house for almost 2 months until my lazy azz finally got er done. I always hated not having the spoiler...



ceese said:


> Interested in selling me the panel that came off to make room for the spoiler...I've been wanting to remove my spoiler for some time. Shoot me a PM if interested.


Can't do that on non sline. That thing they call a spoiler on non-sline is actual part of the hatch. When I removed the interior panels in the hatch, I was hoping it was possible, but it's not. I actually had to dremel off the notches for the sline spoiler screw to install it so it would seat properly on top of the existing one.

TBH, you really don't want the non sline version. It's more prone to rust since nothing is covering the seams of the 3rd brake light from the elements.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> Interested in selling me the panel that came off to make room for the spoiler...I've been wanting to remove my spoiler for some time. Shoot me a PM if interested.


theres no panel to take off. u just glue over existing panel.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm trying to bleed the clutch since I replaced the throwout bearing. I disconnected the clutch line from the "T" block which houses the bleeder valve during disassembly. I assembled the T block to the new throwout bearing and then the line to the other side during reassembly. That is all I did with the clutch hydraulics. The brake fluid reservoir is full of fluid. I pump the pedal once and it falls all the way to the floor and stays. I crack the bleeder, air comes out. Everything is normal up to this point, yea?

Here's the thing that's killing me. I've cracked the bleeder probably 50 times now, still just air. But the air is definitely coming out, so it has to be building pressure in the line. No fluid. I even put a piece of hose on the bleeder while it was cracked and tried sucking on it (I don't know where my vacuum pump is at the moment) and it was just air for days. There's an occasional spatter of brake fluid, but it doesn't seem to be more than just residue that was left in the line. I'm so confused. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

You're closing the bleeder screw before letting off the pedal, right?  It's not primed, so the fluid is not pushing into where you need it to. Next time bench bleed the slave (fill it with fluid). I gave up pissing around with bleeding VAG cars a long time ago, and just bought a pressure bleeder - been a piece of cake ever since. If you could have possibly got air into the ABS pump, you can try cycling that with VAG-COM, which is the proper procedure to do it.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Wheels are mounted on 225/40/18





Next will be to install my coilovers.


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Wheels are mounted on 225/40/18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really looking forward to seeing the ultra lows. 

Had my H&R's installed for two months and really like them. I do wish I would have gone with the ultra lows though.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay, I'm slightly retarded. The reservoir looked full. It was definitely above the MIN line. In order to feed the clutch system, it has to be like super mega full. So my bad. Now the clutch is bled, works fine.

Took it for a spin. The car runs like crap. Idle's perfect, but everything off-idle is garbage. If I hold the throttle in one position, the engine bucks like crazy. If I mat it, it accelerates, but so slowly. No CEL. No error lights at all.

And the icing on the cake? The noise which I thought was the throwout bearing, apparently is not, because it's still there. Sounds like marbles in a coffee can, goes away when you push in the clutch regardless of moving/parked/in gear/neutral/etc. Only criteria is the engine is running and the sound comes and goes with a push of the clutch.

I fcuking hate cars. :thumbdown:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Okay, I'm slightly retarded. The reservoir looked full. It was definitely above the MIN line. In order to feed the clutch system, it has to be like super mega full. So my bad. Now the clutch is bled, works fine.
> 
> Took it for a spin. The car runs like crap. Idle's perfect, but everything off-idle is garbage. If I hold the throttle in one position, the engine bucks like crazy. If I mat it, it accelerates, but so slowly. No CEL. No error lights at all.
> 
> ...


TOB?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/ES2581098/

edit: Nevermind. Thought you were saying it was making the noise when the clutch was disengaged... I also skimmed over the bit where you said you already checked that. Fail.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4040918-Input-shaft-bearing

Since you're describing the noise as only occuring when the clutch is disengaged (pedal pressed in) you might want to give this a read.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> . . . Sounds like marbles in a coffee can, goes away when you push in the clutch regardless of moving/parked/in gear/neutral/etc. . .


Your wording is not entirely clear - are you saying that the noise goes away when you press the clutch _pedal_ in, i.e., disengaging the actual clutch _disc_?

It sounds like your DMFW is shot, or maybe an input shaft bearing in the tranny. If you don't really know what you're doing, I would find a mechanic that is very familiar with VWs (or you risk someone just shot-gunning parts at it).


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

J-Couch said:


> Really looking forward to seeing the ultra lows.
> 
> Had my H&R's installed for two months and really like them. I do wish I would have gone with the ultra lows though.


Hows the ride? I don't plan on being super low, but at least 2 finger gap all the way around for now. I have two wicked speed bumps in my neighborhood. I went with the ultra lows bc it gave more of a drop(2-4 inches) but that was for the mk5 so we will see with the a3 what the drop is like.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Grey D said:


> TOB?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/ES2581098/
> 
> edit: Nevermind. Thought you were saying it was making the noise when the clutch was disengaged... I also skimmed over the bit where you said you already checked that. Fail.





Grey D said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4040918-Input-shaft-bearing
> 
> Since you're describing the noise as only occuring when the clutch is disengaged (pedal pressed in) you might want to give this a read.





jbrehm said:


> Your wording is not entirely clear - are you saying that the noise goes away when you press the clutch _pedal_ in, i.e., disengaging the actual clutch _disc_?
> 
> It sounds like your DMFW is shot, or maybe an input shaft bearing in the tranny. If you don't really know what you're doing, I would find a mechanic that is very familiar with VWs (or you risk someone just shot-gunning parts at it).


Sorry about the wording. I was heated. I just replaced the clutch, pressure plate and TOB. The noise goes away when the clutch is disengaged (pedal is pressed down). I thought about it on the ride in this morning and the flywheel came to mind as the next-in-line suspect. Bolstered by a text from a VW tech-friend who said the same thing. I DO know what I'm doing, enough to know that I don't want to do it all again. So, it looks like I'll be ditching the dual mass setup because **** that noise. Thanks for the help guys. :heart:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Sorry about the wording. I was heated. I just replaced the clutch, pressure plate and TOB. The noise goes away when the clutch is disengaged (pedal is pressed down). I thought about it on the ride in this morning and the flywheel came to mind as the next-in-line suspect. Bolstered by a text from a VW tech-friend who said the same thing. I DO know what I'm doing, enough to know that I don't want to do it all again. So, it looks like I'll be ditching the dual mass setup because **** that noise. Thanks for the help guys. :heart:



I know I had asked you in the past about your flywheel, but when I had my MKIV gti I had this issue when I changed to a lightened flywheel. I see you still have the dual mass so I'm not sure why it's making so much noise. But yeah the sound is like a chattering sound and it used to drive me nuts when idling at drive-thrus.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> I know I had asked you in the past about your flywheel, but when I had my MKIV gti I had this issue when I changed to a lightened flywheel. I see you still have the dual mass so I'm not sure why it's making so much noise. But yeah the sound is like a chattering sound and it used to drive me nuts when idling at drive-thrus.


Yeah, I didn't touch the flywheel. Well I did touch it. It jiggled around. I assumed this was normal because dual mass or whatever. I left it alone. So I was thinking about doing this all over again with a single mass. Except now my brand new OEM clutch and pressure plate will need to be replaced with a sprung clutch (so I'm told). Is that true? If so, I'm just going to replace with a new dual mass flywheel so I don't have to throw out all these new parts. It's not ideal, but whatever. I'd LIKE to just replace the flywheel with a single mass piece, but not if I have to buy another clutch and pressure plate. :facepalm::banghead: I feel like an idiot.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah, I didn't touch the flywheel. Well I did touch it. It jiggled around. I assumed this was normal because dual mass or whatever. I left it alone. So I was thinking about doing this all over again with a single mass. *Except now my brand new OEM clutch and pressure plate will need to be replaced with a sprung clutch (so I'm told). Is that true? *If so, I'm just going to replace with a new dual mass flywheel so I don't have to throw out all these new parts. It's not ideal, but whatever. I'd LIKE to just replace the flywheel with a single mass piece, but not if I have to buy another clutch and pressure plate. :facepalm::banghead: I feel like an idiot.


Sorry Rob I'm not too sure about the above bold. What clutch did you get?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Sorry Rob I'm not too sure about the above bold. What clutch did you get?


I got an OEM replacement. By LUK, IIRC.


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Hows the ride? I don't plan on being super low, but at least 2 finger gap all the way around for now. I have two wicked speed bumps in my neighborhood. I went with the ultra lows bc it gave more of a drop(2-4 inches) but that was for the mk5 so we will see with the a3 what the drop is like.


Ride is good. Feels just like stock, imo, except certain road are more "bouncy-like". Not a bad feeling in my eyes. Of course I drove a lowered truck for 7 years so I prefer a stiffer ride. Have close to 1/4" left till bottom in front and collars all the way down in rear. My parents new neighborhood have a few of those speedbumps you're talking about too. So going to visit them is not a problem for now.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah, I didn't touch the flywheel. Well I did touch it. It jiggled around. I assumed this was normal because dual mass or whatever. I left it alone. So I was thinking about doing this all over again with a single mass. Except now my brand new OEM clutch and pressure plate will need to be replaced with a sprung clutch (so I'm told). Is that true? If so, I'm just going to replace with a new dual mass flywheel so I don't have to throw out all these new parts. It's not ideal, but whatever. I'd LIKE to just replace the flywheel with a single mass piece, but not if I have to buy another clutch and pressure plate. :facepalm::banghead: I feel like an idiot.



A SMFW on most of VAG's 4 cylinders will result in pretty much the same noise (as mentioned by neu318) - just an inherent resonance characteristic that results in gear lash in the tranny, causing the obnoxious chattering. It sounds like you should just go OEM DMFW, but source it somewhere less expensive than the dealer. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.  That said, I would get someone knowledgeable to hear it in person to properly diagnose it. Over the internet, all we can do is make educated guesses.


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Replaced the driver's CV today, easy job. Confirmed passenger bearing is still grinding so that's on next week's list


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

J-Couch said:


> Ride is good. Feels just like stock, imo, except certain road are more "bouncy-like". Not a bad feeling in my eyes. Of course I drove a lowered truck for 7 years so I prefer a stiffer ride. Have close to 1/4" left till bottom in front and collars all the way down in rear. My parents new neighborhood have a few of those speedbumps you're talking about too. So going to visit them is not a problem for now.


That's good to hear. I was kinda expecting the bouncy-ness. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Alrockaz said:


> Replaced the driver's CV today, easy job. Confirmed passenger bearing is still grinding so that's on next week's list


Fuuuuuu......

Am I the only one that has a complete PITA time with those things?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Fuuuuuu......
> 
> Am I the only one that has a complete PITA time with those things?


No.

I tried it once.

Tried.

Once. 

Never again.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

What is making the job frustrating for you guys?

Lots of extensions - with a wobble extension where needed - are your friend here. I can sit in a chair and crack all the axle flange bolts in about a minute. I use a block between the seat and the brake pedal to counter-hold the axle. Use a long bar to crack the axle nut. Easy as pie.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> What is making the job frustrating for you guys?


Getting all the grease out and getting it completely contamination free is a general pain, but not too much of a big deal. I always have problems either getting the splined shaft out of the hub or getting the CV joint off/on the shaft. When I did the A3 I got the shaft out with no problem but the &%$# CV joint would not come off the shaft. I started out with a soft punch but it would just deform. Then I used a hardened punch with a shim and it wound up slipping off and chipping the CV joint, but luckily in an area that did not matter. I was taking full swings with a 5 lb. sledge and it finally came off after many hits. Getting the CV joint back on the shaft wasn't much fun either as the spring clip would just jam instead of compressing into the groove.

On a previous vehicle the splined shaft would not budge no matter how hard I hit it. I built a press plate out of thick steel and a 1" bolt to push the shaft out. I put all my weight on a long cheater bar without success. I started tapping against the head of the bolt while it was under the extreme pressure.. then hitting it.. then hitting it hard.. then hitting with full back-handed swings. When it finally popped loose it sent out shockwaves that registered on the local seismic monitoring station.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

A flat-blade screw driver through the hole in the caliper into the slots on the edge of the rotor is even easier than a block on the brake pedal. 

Removal was never an issue for me. It's actually especially easy on the A3 since you can just disconnect the ball joint and it doesn't affect the alignment. I tried to replace just a CV joint on a mk3 once. It was a bear getting the joint off the shaft. Then the new one cocked to the side going on and it jammed. I fought with it for probably an hour or two trying to get it to move again. No luck. I don't really remember what happened, but the cage was just barely crooked and the whole thing jammed up tighter'n a bull's ass.

I replaced the whole axle and that's been my MO ever since.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Mister, popping VAG CV joints off just takes a bit of practice, and you'll get the hang of it. They do sometimes require an alarming amount of force, though!  You can just tap the spline out of the hub (with an appropriate tool).




Rob Cote said:


> A flat-blade screw driver through the hole in the caliper into the slots on the edge of the rotor is even easier than a block on the brake pedal.


Yup, that's usually what I use for something like the axle flanges, but you definitely need more for things like the axle bolts and crank bolt. I should have mentioned that one, since it's a little quicker than using a block. Anyway, in my entire wrenching career I don't think I've ever used a purpose-made counter-hold tool . . . there's always some way you can figure out to counter-hold without damaging anything.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> you definitely need more for things like the axle bolts and crank bolt.


Just a larger screw driver.  It works.



jbrehm said:


> Anyway, in my entire wrenching career I don't think I've ever used a purpose-made counter-hold tool . . . there's always some way you can figure out to counter-hold without damaging anything.


The only situation I've ever really needed this for was on a tired old 8v, trying to remove the flywheel. And I dunno if it was their intent or not, but VW put an alignment pin on the block that works perfectly to hold the open end of an 8mm wrench while the box end is on one of the bolts.

So yeah, with enough experience, you can always determine a workaround or devise a custom tool. That's the "fun" (if you wanna call it that) of wrenching for me.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Just a larger screw driver.  It works.


Haha, until you have one break while you're putting 200ft-lbs on it and tools and parts going flying at seemingly supersonic speeds . . . then you won't be using a (giant) screwdriver for that anymore.  Maybe a piece of rebar, or something. But, yeah, you can always find an appropriately bolt and wrench to counter-hold flywheels.

If you don't have them, having a welder and a torch opens up whole new Worlds of possibilities. Then you can bend/weld tools to fit specific applications - makes wrenching much less frustrating. I have a whole drawer of 'custom' tools! 





Rob Cote said:


> That's the "fun" (if you wanna call it that) of wrenching for me.


Fun/pain/frustration/swearing/satisfaction. Wrenching is a mentally-complex hobby. :laugh:


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

FYI, I didn't rebuild the CV, I put in a new axle and CV. Used a 30" breaker bar for the axle nut and it was easy so it may not have been properly torqued but we did properly torque the new one. The six flange bolts weren't bad with the right bit, extension and impact wrench


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

The press plate I made out of 1" steel was still sitting in the garage:



The torque I applied to that center bolt that was way, way more than what I've used to remove any axle nut. It was frightening the amount of force I used but luckily the splined shaft was the first thing to break loose. I just hope I never have a need to drill a 5-hole pattern into it.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

,y splines came off really easy


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> The press plate I made out of 1" steel was still sitting in the garage:
> 
> 
> 
> The torque I applied to that center bolt that was way, way more than what I've used to remove any axle nut. It was frightening the amount of force I used but luckily the splined shaft was the first thing to break loose. I just hope I never have a need to drill a 5-hole pattern into it.


 
HOLY crap! I have never seen a spline that stuck...I bet that was fun to get out. Was it just completely rusted in there, or what? And here I was telling you to just 'tap' it out! :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> Was it just completely rusted in there, or what?


 Yup. Solid rust. I had soaked it in penetrating fluid for days but it didn't help. Now whenever I have to remove one of these I will wipe the splines with oil before re-assembling.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Cleaned some of these





































And now they look like this...





































And replaced this


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pay up said:


> Cleaned some of these
> 
> And now they look like this...


Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

some of you may have already saw this on instagram

but my friend and I did a little paint correction on my car


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

pay up said:


> Cleaned some of these


Bad, but not terrible. Same with cam follower. How many miles?

I need some motivation to do the valve cleaning again. "It can wait another week" has become about a year. I'm beginning to get some rough starts.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it safe to drive with my chattery dual mass flywheel?


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Well done! :thumbup:


 Thanks :wave:


MisterJJ said:


> Bad, but not terrible. Same with cam follower. How many miles?
> 
> I need some motivation to do the valve cleaning again. "It can wait another week" has become about a year. I'm beginning to get some rough starts.


Yeah, honestly I was hoping for worse. To tackle a job like that I was hoping it would be worthwhile. But what a PITA. Doing that job again is not high on my to do list. The car was METICULOUSLY maintained prior to my ownership, so I believe this had been done before. The injectors have black plastic clips that are numbered per cylinder. Mine were ALL cracked and not on the correct cylinders. And the cam follower was of the last revision, my car is a MY 08 so maybe they came with the latest revision, but I doubt it.

And to answer your question I have 83k and decided to tackle this before winter sets in. Should be doing a timing belt too soon buuuuuuut....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well my engine whine is gone. Replaced alternator and an idler pulley and the 3.2 purrs nicely. 

Replaced tow hook cover too. Doesn't match. Going to paint the grey valence insert black this weekend. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And just put on my new battery cover. Was missing when I got the car :/ all sealed and no more empty bolt holes into my trunk. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> And just put on my new battery cover. Was missing when I got the car :/ all sealed and no more empty bolt holes into my trunk.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Oh you awd guys and your trunk batteries...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pay up said:


> Oh you awd guys and your trunk batteries...


Important weight distribution

#becauseracecar


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Installed new front passenger wheel bearing/hub. Changed transmission fluid and filter, engine oil and filter, fuel filter.

Filled the transmission through the filter hole vs. purchasing the OEM tool or putting one together. This funnel from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EH4V0Y/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1 fit perfectly in the hole. It's the exact size of the filter hole. Took about 30 minutes to fill the transmission this way. The funnel would have benefited from a bit of Teflon tape between the cup and the collar. Probably dripped about a teaspoon of oil during the filling.

No rust makes these jobs pretty easy


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Alrockaz said:


> No rust makes these jobs pretty easy


It also helps that you have a 4-point lift and a full garage :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Replaced my drivers side door wiring harness. Wires broken in the rubber conduit as it enters the door. This WILL happen to you all at some point


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tcardio said:


> Replaced my drivers side door wiring harness. Wires broken in the rubber conduit as it enters the door. This WILL happen to you all at some point


PNs?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> It also helps that you have a 4-point lift and a full garage :thumbup:


Group Buy?


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> It also helps that you have a 4-point lift and a full garage :thumbup:


It helps that *my friend *has a 4-point lift and a full garage! Actually, I helped him install the lift just a few weeks ago. Surprised that they aren't too expensive and they are pretty easy to install, as long as you have the ceiling height. I alone will save almost enough money in the last four months of this year with the work on the A3 to be able to pay for that lift. My other ride has also spent about five hours up there too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well new tow hook cover didn't match. 










So that prompted me to get rid of the last bit of stone grey on my car! 





































Also worked on this beauty this weekend. My friend picked it up a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I also ordered new Fog lights.

For anyone interested found them here for a good price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13074471008...iewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:OU:CA:3160&vxp=mtr


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I was told to lower it..... so I did :laugh: After a long day she finally sits on the floor!


Setup: 
Autopilot v2 management
1/4 lines
400c compressor
5 gal skinny tank
Airlift Performance fronts struts and performance rears


Freshly Bagged by burbank2broward, on Flickr

Rear Fitment


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Hardwired my radar detector.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

crew219 said:


> PNs?


[URL="







[/URL]

8P4 971 029 m


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

My subs cut out when I raise the volume (Used to be able to listen louder than this). I went to Autozone and they said I have a bad alternator, but Audi said it was okay. I have a relatively new battery (<1yr)

Could it be I need a new alternator?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oil change yesterday, Haldex service today.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

Ponto said:


> I also ordered new Fog lights.
> 
> For anyone interested found them here for a good price!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13074471008...iewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:OU:CA:3160&vxp=mtr


oh SNAP! that's a clean steal! I need me some new ones but not until the bumper is reshot, coming in March. I'm tempted to get these and put them on my shelf until the time comes.

Also, PM me your address for the CF wrap, I haven't forgotten about ya.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Night 1 with my Vag-COM and I made a few changes:

Disabled Service Intervals (Distance from 160 and Time from 365)
Lowered Oil Change Interval to 5k since that is how often I change it
Set "Fogs On" with high beams
Set Convenience Signals up to 5 from 3
Set "Mirrors down" with reverse (Testing this function, haven't seen proof it works)

Taking recommendations for tomorrow's mods.

Previous changes made... windows with remote, seat belt warning off, rear wiper with reverse

Would like needle sweep but could not get this coding set(would not save)


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

dman4486 said:


> Would like needle sweep but could not get this coding set(would not save)


I think you actually need a different cluster for this to work


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dman4486 said:


> Night 1 with my Vag-COM and I made a few changes:
> 
> Disabled Service Intervals (Distance from 160 and Time from 365)
> Lowered Oil Change Interval to 5k since that is how often I change it
> ...





NYCameron said:


> I think you actually need a different cluster for this to work


I think it's the S3 cluster that sweeps and with mirrors down in reverse you need the European switch for the electric folding mirrors and even then I'm not sure that it works.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

For the mirrors down with reverse you need to have memory seats installed, if not the mirrors don't know where they are supposed to go back.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

neu318 said:


> For the mirrors down with reverse you need to have memory seats installed, if not the mirrors don't know where they are supposed to go back.


Way to crush my dreams. I got so excited seeing this as I adjust my mirrors every day to parallel park..


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BeeAlk said:


> Way to crush my dreams. I got so excited seeing this as I adjust my mirrors every day to parallel park..



LOL, sorry man, when I took my car to the dealer for the first time I gave the guy a list of stuff that didn't work, this being one of the items on my list. He said sorry we don't get that...lol


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

You could always go the low tech route.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Moved her for street cleaning


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I loaded up my cart at ECS with all of the maintenance to be done before winter: Rear Brakes, Timing belt kit, Plugs and Coils, Cam Follower, ABS Sensor (Driver Rear), Oil Level Sensor. Now to shop around to see if I can get the haul cheaper over there. Also thinking of re-dipping her for the winter in a camo tan body with black roof, grill and mirrors.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

ceese said:


> I think it's the S3 cluster that sweeps and with mirrors down in reverse you need the European switch for the electric folding mirrors and even then I'm not sure that it works.





neu318 said:


> For the mirrors down with reverse you need to have memory seats installed, if not the mirrors don't know where they are supposed to go back.


 Thanks for the info... Anything else worth coding?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I would have done Fog's are DRl instead on with High beams. That kind of defeats the purpose of fog lights. 

Then again no one these days uses fogs for actual fog. 

ALL LIGHTS ON ALL THE TIME. 



Which coding was it for the rear wiper with reverse? I am assuming you turned it off?


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well I would have done Fog's are DRl instead on with High beams. That kind of defeats the purpose of fog lights.
> 
> Then again no one these days uses fogs for actual fog.
> 
> ...



I live out in the country. Lots of open road and wild animals running amok. It is awesome having tons of light out in front and off to the sides in the darkness of morning and night.

Rear wiper for reverse was disabled on my car. I think it was in the long coding but I'll have to look again to see which controller.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright I grew up in the country, that is a valid argument. If you lived in the city, well then I'd have to stone you to death. :thumbup: :wave: 

Ah yeah mine is enabled, but I am contemplating deleting it. May just disable the rear wiper all together - that one was easy to find.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Disabled the Hill Hold Assist.

Found out that our cars have a pressurization system on the brakes for bleeding purposes.... I stumbled on it and listened to the pump pressurize. Then the VCDS software asked me to crack a specific bleeder. Amazing what these are capable of


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

dman4486 said:


> Disabled the Hill Hold Assist.


More info??


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> Disabled the Hill Hold Assist.
> 
> Found out that our cars have a pressurization system on the brakes for bleeding purposes.... I stumbled on it and listened to the pump pressurize. Then the VCDS software asked me to crack a specific bleeder. Amazing what these are capable of


That's the ABS pump. What you are describing is the process for bleeding the ABS system should you somehow get air in it.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> More info??


When I get back from Vegas i will plug my car back up and let you know the coding.

For those that don't know what hill hold is... in the manual cars if you get on a hill and stop.... the car will hold the brakes until a given time is passed OR you attempt to move forward which ever comes first. The release function is adaptable as well (Auto, Low RPM, Clutch Slipping)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> When I get back from Vegas i will plug my car back up and let you know the coding.
> 
> For those that don't know what hill hold is... in the manual cars if you get on a hill and stop.... the car will hold the brakes until a given time is passed OR you attempt to move forward which ever comes first. The release function is adaptable as well (Auto, Low RPM, Clutch Slipping)


DSG cars do this too.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Replaced spark plugs and coil packs due to an error


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dman4486 said:


> When I get back from Vegas i will plug my car back up and let you know the coding.
> 
> For those that don't know what hill hold is... in the manual cars if you get on a hill and stop.... the car will hold the brakes until a given time is passed OR you attempt to move forward which ever comes first. The release function is adaptable as well (Auto, Low RPM, Clutch Slipping)


Post-facelift only?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Post-facelift only?


my 06 has it, dsg


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my 06 has it, dsg


I am going to have to test this now. I always figured it was just the tranny kicking into gear to hold you on the hill.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Unibraces came in on Friday. Now to order the Tyrol bushings.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my 06 has it, dsg





Ponto said:


> I am going to have to test this now. I always figured it was just the tranny kicking into gear to hold you on the hill.



Don't think we have hill hold.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What about 6MT?


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Don't think we have hill hold.


I can't for the life if me understand why an auto would be equipped with this.


Rob Cote said:


> What about 6MT?


Its an option on the 6mt. The idea is it holds the brakes for you so that if you're on a hill, in the process of moving your foot from brake to gas it will hold the car for up to a second ro help prevent the car from rolling. It has never worked in my MY08, so I was under the assumption that it was some sort of hardware option, not coding related.

I apologize if this was explained already; I haven't been following the thread with much enthusiasm lately.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Unibraces came in on Friday. Now to order the Tyrol bushings.


I really wish I could get some dimensions on these things. $350 a piece for something I could laser cut in 20 mins for the cost of material is something I have a difficult time forking over. Did you order the xb for the hatch? This one would be particularly easy to recreate as it has no bends in it. How thick is the material they are made out of?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Don't think we have hill hold.


Yes, we do. At the very least, a version of it.



pay up said:


> I can't for the life if me understand why an auto would be equipped with this.
> 
> Its an option on the 6mt. The idea is it holds the brakes for you so that if you're on a hill, in the process of moving your foot from brake to gas it will hold the car for up to a second ro help prevent the car from rolling. It has never worked in my MY08, so I was under the assumption that it was some sort of hardware option, not coding related.
> 
> I apologize if this was explained already; I haven't been following the thread with much enthusiasm lately.


For starters, the DSG isn't an auto in the traditional sense. There are clutches which fully disengage when you come to a stop, just like in a regular ol' manual car. If you are on a hill when you come to a stop, the vehicle will roll backwards when you let off the brake. Typically the DSG figures out what is going on and lets out the clutch to keep the car from rolling, but there are occasions where, when I let off the brake when stopped on a hill, the car does not move at all, forward or backward, until I touch the throttle. I can hear and feel the brakes release at that point, even though my foot was taken off the brake a second or so prior.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I have '06 DSG and definitely have hill hold.

It does not use the clutches to hold, it uses the brakes. Stop on a hill and hold the brakes for 2 seconds at least to engage. Let go of brakes and the car will not roll back. If you are only on a slight incline it will not engage and car will roll back freely.

Many years ago I tested it by stopping on an VERY steep driveway. My car was locked into place for several seconds and hitting the gas a little bit did not disengage the hill hold. I had to go harder on the gas and get the revs over 4k before it overrode the hill hold and pulled forward.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I will say I have experienced this stopping on steeper hills. Took a bit of gas before it engaged and took off. ... Which seemed odd, but now makes a lot more sense


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

pay up said:


> I can't for the life if me understand why an auto would be equipped with this.
> 
> Its an option on the 6mt. The idea is it holds the brakes for you so that if you're on a hill, in the process of moving your foot from brake to gas it will hold the car for up to a second ro help prevent the car from rolling. It has never worked in my MY08, so I was under the assumption that it was some sort of hardware option, not coding related.
> 
> I apologize if this was explained already; I haven't been following the thread with much enthusiasm lately.


the DSG has the hill hold feature because it is not a slushbox but a automated stick shift. This transmission is not going to engage the clutch to the point where the car will not slip back, even if you have your foot on the brake, otherwise, the clutch would be worn out pretty soon. Hence the simulated stator coupling.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

LWNY said:


> the DSG has the hill hold feature because it is not a slushbox but a automated stick shift. This transmission is not going to engage the clutch to the point where the car will not slip back, even if you have your foot on the brake, otherwise, the clutch would be worn out pretty soon. Hence the simulated stator coupling.


Does the DSG use a torque converter?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pay up said:


> Does the DSG use a torque converter?


No it does not. 

It is an electronically control dual wet clutch system. Never versions are a dry clutch.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Took it to the dealership for my dead ballasts. Both are getting replaced under warranty.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> Took it to the dealership for my dead ballasts. Both are getting replaced under warranty.


how do you get warranty on an 06?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just Wintered Her Up


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Missing This setup already..


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> how do you get warranty on an 06?


The PO sold me the car with an extended warranty (Easycare)


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Missing This setup already..


What are your wheel and suspension specs? Looks static and rear wheels appear to be like 9.5"


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pay up said:


> Looks static


That's because it's a photo. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> That's because it's a photo. :laugh:


hah ZING!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

pay up said:


> What are your wheel and suspension specs? Looks static and rear wheels appear to be like 9.5"


@ Rob Cote, Haha Indeed LOL.. @Payup It is static, Max'd out on KW-V1'S .. 18x8.5 Fronts 18X9.5 Rears


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I haven't done anything exciting to my A3 recently...other than replace one of the cooling fans/motors. 
Next up is the biggie service: Plugs, timing belt, water pump, needs rear brakes, etc...then a new set of tires. 

I have to say...the silver metalic paint on my 2006, 100K mile A3 is really high quality compared to the 15 other cars I have owned. Several weeks ago I was at my local tuner shop and a pro detailer was there and commented on how he couldn't see any swirls on my hood paint under different lighting...and asked what I did to keep it this way. He didn't believe me when i told him...I wash it 4-6X a year, wax it 1-2X a year and keep it in a garage. No special treatment, clay bar, pro detail service, etc. Need to take some pics under a lamp tonight...


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> That's because it's a photo. :laugh:


Well played


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

So has anyone ever had this happen? Caused me all kinds of problems. Engine shifted about 1 1/2-2" towards the radiator. Caused my serpentine belt to rub against an ac line, allowing refrigerant to escape and was causing my fan to hit the ac compressor. Awesome luck. 

Anyone have any idea the bolt length/size/pitch of this bolt? And how am I going to get everything lined back up? Like I said the engine shifted towards the front of the car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pay up said:


> So has anyone ever had this happen? Caused me all kinds of problems. Engine shifted about 1 1/2-2" towards the radiator. Caused my serpentine belt to rub against an ac line, allowing refrigerant to escape and was causing my fan to hit the ac compressor. Awesome luck.
> 
> Anyone have any idea the bolt length/size/pitch of this bolt? And how am I going to get everything lined back up? Like I said the engine shifted towards the front of the car.


Duuuuuude. Did that bolt fall out or did you shear it? :what: Either way:  Holy ****balls. 

If you're feeling like an upgrade, this includes the bolt: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Drivetrain/Mounts/ES2652273/

Trying to see if I can find the bolt individually...

EDIT- Pretty positive you need this hog: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Drivetrain/Mounts/ES468228/

M10x1.5 75mm long, to officially answer your question. Good luck!

EDIT #2- Re: lining everything up. Try jacking up on the transmission or oil pan with a load spreader (i.e.- a 2x4 or similar). The upper two mounts hold the engine up, but allow some freedom for it to pivot about that axis. Basically, you just need to rotate the assembly about the upper mounts, not push the whole engine backwards. Unless you have other issues going on. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Duuuuuude. Did that bolt fall out or did you shear it? :what: Either way:  Holy ****balls.
> 
> If you're feeling like an upgrade, this includes the bolt: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Drivetrain/Mounts/ES2652273/
> 
> ...


Upon initially looking I thought the bolt had just backed out. That made more sense to me than it shearing off. However it just BROKE. The rest of the bolt is a few threads up. It doesn't appear as though I hit anything, I would imagine the black bracket woud show some signs of damage and there is none. However the bolt that is holding the black bracket in place is threaded tight but there's play in it? That doesn't seem right to me?

Thanks for the help and info. I'll report any new findings later today.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen that happen to some people here.. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955143-Sheared-bolts-Dogbone&p=80763423#post80763423

Do some searching and I'm sure you'll find any info you might need. Good luck.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pay up said:


> Upon initially looking I thought the bolt had just backed out. That made more sense to me than it shearing off. However it just BROKE. The rest of the bolt is a few threads up. It doesn't appear as though I hit anything, I would imagine the black bracket woud show some signs of damage and there is none. However the bolt that is holding the black bracket in place is threaded tight but there's play in it? That doesn't seem right to me?
> 
> Thanks for the help and info. I'll report any new findings later today.


IIRC, the black bracket is two pieces. There's a collar that bolt goes through. So a little play is fine.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how many miles did you have payup?

maybe we need to replace these every few hundred thuosand miles


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

pay up said:


>


Careful! It looks like the engine wants to rock back into position but the link arm is wedged against a boss on the transmission. If you just start lifting the engine at the rear it might slip off and suddenly swing into place, with the weight of the engine and transmission behind it.

I would find a place to jack up the engine at the most forward point possible and once the swing arm is not pressing on the boss any more, pry swing arm down and then lower jack, letting the engine swing into place.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I've seen that happen to some people here..
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955143-Sheared-bolts-Dogbone&p=80763423#post80763423
> 
> Do some searching and I'm sure you'll find any info you might need. Good luck.


Thanks for the link. I didn't bother searching cause it didn't look like anything I couldn't handle. More of a "holy ****, has anyone ever seen this before?" kinda post.



Rob Cote said:


> IIRC, the black bracket is two pieces. There's a collar that bolt goes through. So a little play is fine.


Hmm. Didn't appear to be two pieces. One bolt in the bell housing up front, one through the torque arm and into the bell housing. My car is a 6mt, don't know if that makes a difference.



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how many miles did you have payup?
> 
> maybe we need to replace these every few hundred thuosand miles


83k. Nothing outrageous mileage wise. Car is only an APR stg 2, again, nothing outrageous.



MisterJJ said:


> Careful! It looks like the engine wants to rock back into position but the link arm is wedged against a boss on the transmission. If you just start lifting the engine at the rear it might slip off and suddenly swing into place, with the weight of the engine and transmission behind it.
> 
> I would find a place to jack up the engine at the most forward point possible and once the swing arm is not pressing on the boss any more, pry swing arm down and then lower jack, letting the engine swing into place.


I got it. You were exactly right. The engine was being pushed forward by the torque arm being wedged behind it. Pulled the torque arm down and engine swung back a little. Then just put a little man into it and was able to realign everything. 

Car is happy now and no more clunking when I shift. While I was under the car I removed some rice (HKS SSQV, I know, but always had a soft spot for that sound) and replaced with the factory revised DV.

Thanks to everyone for the advice/info/guidance. I love the VAG community so much more than any other and this is why!


----------



## bulz^ (Jun 11, 2009)

Tinted frontlights with Lamin-X "tint", foglights allready got yellow lamin-x couple years ago =)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pay up said:


> Hmm. Didn't appear to be two pieces. One bolt in the bell housing up front, one through the torque arm and into the bell housing. My car is a 6mt, don't know if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the advice/info/guidance.


You wouldn't be able to see the second part unless you removed the forward-most bolt (of the three). It's just a collar that seems to be pressed in. Probably cheaper than welding it.

Welcome!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

bulz^ said:


> Tinted frontlights with Lamin-X "tint", foglights allready got yellow lamin-x couple years ago =)


I like it!!!


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

bulz^ said:


> Tinted frontlights with Lamin-X "tint", foglights allready got yellow lamin-x couple years ago =)


Do you have another pic. Linky seems broken.:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bulz^ said:


> Tinted frontlights with Lamin-X "tint", foglights allready got yellow lamin-x couple years ago =)


Looks great! What are you running for suspension?


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Welp, pulled the grille and dropped in a e-bay special, replaced diverter valve (old one was just fine), did a DSG fluid and filter change via the top-fill-put-a-hole-in-the-bottom-of-a-1-liter-jug (old fluid looked really good), and did an oil change (what is up with that plastic connector that fits inside the filter?).

Still need to swap out my summer wheels for my winter studded snow tires, fix all the scratches I created on my front bumper yesterday, replace the clockspring, and add some sort of inline water heater. -20 degree mornings are on the way.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

What's with no one's pics working?


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

pay up said:


> What's with no one's pics working?



They're working fine for me


----------



## bulz^ (Jun 11, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Looks great! What are you running for suspension?


Thanks very much! I have KW var1 inox and at the moment alldown


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> More info??


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

- Today I figured out how to disable the 2011+ economy screens. (actually turned mine back on because I like having instant/average MPG)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What do we have here??










Are all our fog lights glass lenses?? Coulda swore my stock ones were plastic for how beat up they look.


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

*tire issue*

Had the winter tires put on the rims. Found that the passenger side rear, inner quarter of the summer tire that was just removed was completely bald. Alignment issues?????


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

winter mode (OEM RS4 Ti)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

L_A_456 said:


> Had the winter tires put on the rims. Found that the passenger side rear, inner quarter of the summer tire that was just removed was completely bald. Alignment issues?????


Toe could be out. Would burn off tires real quick.


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

Installed Solowerks coilover kit last week. Adjusted the rear height a little today. Looks alot better.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Hmmmm . . . 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111209678746?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

CrazyCor15 said:


> Installed Solowerks coilover kit last week. Adjusted the rear height a little today. Looks alot better.


I really like those wheels and the way it's sitting. What wheels and specs?


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Put some Enkei NT03's on my 07 S line.


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Put some Enkei NT03's on my 07 S line.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

At some point while working on my Computer I killed my Bluetooth connectivity. When you turn the ignition on the phone would connect and then promptly disconnect. Turns out the Hands-Free functionality if left ON(1) will interfere with the "Telephone" capability.

Solution was to Turn off the Hands Free. Used my phone all the way to work this morning


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

*Wrap*

wraped it ;D


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

GetzA3 - :heart: NT03's!

Gimp - that color is sick :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Grimp said:


> wraped it ;D


Looks ****ing awesome. How much did this cost you if you don't mind sharing? I'm seriously considering it. My front end has so many chips in it and I'm considering wrapping instead of repainting for now..


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Tinted the windows yesterday. Put in a new overhead panel with map lights and LED ambient lighting and Bluetooth speakers. I don't have Bluetooth so any ideas if I can integrate those speakers into an aftermarket headunit? Also it had a sunroof control in the panel and my A3 has no sunroof so I will have to do some fabrication to remove the sunroof controls and fill in the hole.
Tomorrow...H&R Ultralows and Tyrol Sport Deadset for the front subframe. Rears are backordered.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Fixed my droopy seat back, made appt for P2015 code. Found a nail in one of my winter tires when I pulled out the wheels :banghead:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Tinted the windows yesterday. Put in a new overhead panel with map lights and LED ambient lighting and Bluetooth speakers. I don't have Bluetooth so any ideas if I can integrate those speakers into an aftermarket headunit? Also it had a sunroof control in the panel and my A3 has no sunroof so I will have to do some fabrication to remove the sunroof controls and fill in the hole.
> Tomorrow...H&R Ultralows and Tyrol Sport Deadset for the front subframe. Rears are backordered.


A while back, I was thinking about replacing my overhead panel in my base 2007 A3, to get the map lights. Forgot about it until I read your post- did you 'upgrade' your overhead panel- if so, was it plug-n-play for the lights?
Interested to hear what you find out about the BT speakers as well!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Washed it, and fixed my slow speed steering pop due to a spring perch that wouldn't stay in place because the set screw was stripped. POS. Shopping around for new coilovers now...getting tired of these and looking real hard at the H&R aluminum ones. Want something a little more comfy.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TBomb said:


> Washed it, and fixed my slow speed steering pop due to a spring perch that wouldn't stay in place because the set screw was stripped. POS. Shopping around for new coilovers now...getting tired of these and looking real hard at the H&R aluminum ones. Want something a little more comfy.


I hear Ohlins are comfy :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

crew219 said:


> I hear Ohlins are comfy :laugh:


I would prefer not to spend more than the car is worth on coilovers


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I would prefer not to spend more than the car is worth on coilovers


Me and you both! What do you have at the moment? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Me and you both! What do you have at the moment?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


The much-hated STs. They started off great. Seem to be getting harsher as time goes on, or maybe it's just me getting older


----------



## bulz^ (Jun 11, 2009)

Wash, Wax and detailing.

first Bilt Hamber Auto-foam with FOAM-lance and Chemical Guys Honeydew Snow Foam and wheels with Auto Finesse Imperial
Wheel Cleaner Concentrate.

then Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II -shampoo, drying, Claybar and random swirl remowe with finale touch and hex pads. Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 2 layers and finale touch with Auto Finesse Finale
Quick Detailer, Bilt Hamber Auto-QD and Chemical Guys Hybrid V7
High Gloss Spray Sealant & Detailer.



eace:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^ Looks real nice. I wish I had the time to do a full paint correction on my car. It needs it. I'll probably just bite the bullet and pay someone to do it for me.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> winter mode (OEM RS4 Ti)


Man that looks slick. I wish I could go that low but I'm worried about cables making my fender go bye bye. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Replaced my fuel filter today. First time I've changed it, not sure if it's ever been changed before.

Check out what poured out of it..

http://youtu.be/tE8iWLGQc_o


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ This should be the new standard for toilet paper commercials over the "blue liquid"


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

So much win on this page!


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> I really like those wheels and the way it's sitting. What wheels and specs?


Thanks. 

Those are VMR V701 wheels. 18x8.5 +45mm offset with Yokohama YK580 tires, 225/40R18.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Grimp said:


> wraped it ;D


Normally not a fan of wrap but that is nice especially with the RS and red centers. :thumbup:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

<a href="http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/d_vanman/media/9087f10a-2eb5-4aaa-a85d-ffc3175edbf3_zpsa0f9fcfc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a511/d_vanman/9087f10a-2eb5-4aaa-a85d-ffc3175edbf3_zpsa0f9fcfc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 9087f10a-2eb5-4aaa-a85d-ffc3175edbf3_zpsa0f9fcfc.jpg"/></a>

Winter wheels. Bring the snow. 

By the way, has anyone installed a block heater? I'd like to do something like a Frostheater, but he doesn't have one for an a3 (not much room to work around our engine bay).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Grimp said:


> wraped it ;D


Don't hate if I do the same color....because I probably am for the winter, but a bit lighter


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Grimp said:


> wraped it ;D


Don't hate if I do the same color....because I probably am for the winter, but a bit lighter


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

DLV said:


> <a href="http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/d_vanman/media/9087f10a-2eb5-4aaa-a85d-ffc3175edbf3_zpsa0f9fcfc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a511/d_vanman/9087f10a-2eb5-4aaa-a85d-ffc3175edbf3_zpsa0f9fcfc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 9087f10a-2eb5-4aaa-a85d-ffc3175edbf3_zpsa0f9fcfc.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Winter wheels. Bring the snow.
> 
> By the way, has anyone installed a block heater? I'd like to do something like a Frostheater, but he doesn't have one for an a3 (not much room to work around our engine bay).


You could attach a heater pad to the oil pan... I've installed them on my truck's oil and tranny pans. Also interior heater fans.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

skotti said:


> A while back, I was thinking about replacing my overhead panel in my base 2007 A3, to get the map lights. Forgot about it until I read your post- did you 'upgrade' your overhead panel- if so, was it plug-n-play for the lights?
> Interested to hear what you find out about the BT speakers as well!


The panel itself and all the lights in it are plug and play. Does anyone know of a non sunroof panel with the maplights and LEDs? That would make it easier than filling in the hole for the sunroof switch.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced battery... again.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MisterJJ said:


> Replaced battery... again.


Replace alternator...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

crew219 said:


> Replace alternator...


Why do you say that? It's the second battery replacement in 8 years of ownership. Yeah, it gave out sooner than expected but I think it's mostly due to the job I've had for the last two years. I wind up driving 2 blocks down the street to another building several times a week, sometimes 2 or 3 times in one day. That's gotta be hard on the battery.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Why do you say that? It's the second battery replacement in 8 years of ownership. Yeah, it gave out sooner than expected but I think it's mostly due to the job I've had for the last two years. * I wind up driving 2 blocks down the street to another building several times a week, sometimes 2 or 3 times in one day. * That's gotta be hard on the battery.


And walking isn't an option?


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

CrazyCor15 said:


> You could attach a heater pad to the oil pan... I've installed them on my truck's oil and tranny pans. Also interior heater fans.


I'd like to get the anti-freeze warm, which should help to heat up the interior of the car as well. 

Given that I'm on a dsg, it might be a good idea to warm up the tranny too. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DLV said:


> I'd like to get the anti-freeze warm, which should help to heat up the interior of the car as well.
> 
> Given that I'm on a dsg, it might be a good idea to warm up the tranny too. Thanks for the suggestion.


I know lots of people with tdi 's running the frost heaters. I don't see why it wouldn't work on a gas job as well. I'll see if I can dig up the info for the links to them. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

DLV said:


> And walking isn't an option?


Yup. I do it sometimes. But sometimes last minute things come up before a meeting and I've got to get over there quickly or I've got a box of stuff to carry over... but yeah, I need to work on walking more.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> I know lots of people with tdi 's running the frost heaters. I don't see why it wouldn't work on a gas job as well. I'll see if I can dig up the info for the links to them.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo



http://www.frostheater.com/

Says right on their website they have kits for Gas VW's as well so I am sure you could get one for an Audi too.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Ponto said:


> http://www.frostheater.com/
> 
> Says right on their website they have kits for Gas VW's as well so I am sure you could get one for an Audi too.


Yep. I contacted them earlier this year, and it looks like it ain't gunna happen for an a3:

"Thank you for your interest in our Custom Engine Heater kits! Our kits are designed to fit under the hood of Volkswagens and unfortunately won't fit because Audi engines are oriented North/South, and Volkswagens have east/west oriented engines."

Regards,
Terry Frost
FrostHeater Inc
www.FrostHeater.com


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Um our engines are orientated East/West. Aka transverse. The A4's etc are longitudinal engines. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

DLV said:


> Yep. I contacted them earlier this year, and it looks like it ain't gunna happen for an a3:
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in our Custom Engine Heater kits! Our kits are designed to fit under the hood of Volkswagens and unfortunately won't fit because Audi engines are oriented North/South, and Volkswagens have east/west oriented engines."
> 
> ...


Terry Frost Fail.

Audi A3 and TT are just as east-west as any current vw.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine originated in the south. The _deep_ south.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Um our engines are orientated East/West. Aka transverse. The A4's etc are longitudinal engines.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo



Park your car facing West, then the engine will be oriented North/South! Duh!

:laugh:

There are several other Audis that are transverse as well. Just go buy a ZeroStart Coolant heater and run the hoses yourself. Canadian Tire, Amazon, eBay, etc. all carry them. They're made by Phillips & Temro if you need to track down a supplier.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Park your car facing West, then the engine will be oriented North/South! Duh!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> There are several other Audis that are transverse as well. Just go buy a ZeroStart Coolant heater and run the hoses yourself. Canadian Tire, Amazon, eBay, etc. all carry them. They're made by Phillips & Temro if you need to track down a supplier.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

A week from today the warranty is up. Today, it got a new intake manifold, ac blower motor, brake flush, oil change, and a bath to boot. And I got to push a '13 A6 3.0T that felt like a f'n spaceship compared to the old bird.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

kharma said:


> A week from today the warranty is up. Today, it got a new intake manifold, ac blower motor, brake flush, oil change, and a bath to boot. And I got to push a '13 A6 3.0T that felt like a f'n spaceship compared to the old bird.


Was the intake manifold replaced under warranty? I received today a letter from Audi that they had extended the warranty for intake manifold to 10yrs/120K miles. You should check it out.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Evo V said:


> Was the intake manifold replaced under warranty? I received today a letter from Audi that they had extended the warranty for intake manifold to 10yrs/120K miles. You should check it out.


$0 OTD. :thumbup:

That CEL was the reason I went in, had them look at AC and do the final Audi Care service while it was there. I looked up original purchase date after I made the appt and saw that 4yr is next week, some lucky timing for a change.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Park your car facing West, then the engine will be oriented North/South! Duh!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> There are several other Audis that are transverse as well. Just go buy a ZeroStart Coolant heater and run the hoses yourself. Canadian Tire, Amazon, eBay, etc. all carry them. They're made by Phillips & Temro if you need to track down a supplier.


Yep I procured a coolant heater this past summer. The problem is that the install is beyond my mechanical ability. WTF run the heater from the lower radiator hose and over to the wtf?? I called a friend who owns a foreign auto repair shop and asked if I could pay him to do the install. He was like, "don't bother." And I was like, "I want to go skiing early mornings this winter and a 5am start time coupled with -30 temps pretty much sucks balls." And he was all like, "well don't go skiing." That's not really an option either. Sooooo back to frostheater and a pre-made, pre-cut kit and a set of directions to help guide me to success!!!

The other option is to stick on a heater on the oil pan and just deal with it. Or just go the Canadian route  and wiggle my way under the car every night and place a light bulb under the car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DLV said:


> Yep I procured a coolant heater this past summer. The problem is that the install is beyond my mechanical ability. WTF run the heater from the lower radiator hose and over to the wtf?? I called a friend who owns a foreign auto repair shop and asked if I could pay him to do the install. He was like, "don't bother." And I was like, "I want to go skiing early mornings this winter and a 5am start time coupled with -30 temps pretty much sucks balls." And he was all like, "well don't go skiing." That's not really an option either. Sooooo back to frostheater and a pre-made, pre-cut kit and a set of directions to help guide me to success!!!
> 
> The other option is to stick on a heater on the oil pan and just deal with it. Or just go the Canadian route  and wiggle my way under the car every night and place a light bulb under the car.


Totally OT, but I want to ski out there. I've never been. I was in Jackson earlier this year and it's beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

DLV said:


> Yep I procured a coolant heater this past summer. The problem is that the install is beyond my mechanical ability. WTF run the heater from the lower radiator hose and over to the wtf?? I called a friend who owns a foreign auto repair shop and asked if I could pay him to do the install. He was like, "don't bother." And I was like, "I want to go skiing early mornings this winter and a 5am start time coupled with -30 temps pretty much sucks balls." And he was all like, "well don't go skiing." That's not really an option either. Sooooo back to frostheater and a pre-made, pre-cut kit and a set of directions to help guide me to success!!!
> 
> The other option is to stick on a heater on the oil pan and just deal with it. Or just go the Canadian route  and wiggle my way under the car every night and place a light bulb under the car.


No Garage? Buy a garage and a heater for the garage. Then the entire car will be warm er!


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

dman4486 said:


> No Garage? Buy a garage and a heater for the garage. Then the entire car will be warm er!


Funny you say that as I've pretty much come to that conclusion. Well when I built my place I choose walkability over suburban accoutrements. I've got a gear vault that stores skis, bikes and tools, but no indoor space to store a car. That and I'm of the notion that a car shouldn't need a house. 

Rob, I'll be in MA next week. I'll look for your car. Did you see mine when you visited Jackson Hole this past summer?

Terry @ frostheater was kind enough to get back to me regarding a possibility that he has a kit for the a3 but apparently our engines are different enough compared to his golf/jetta 2.0 kit. 

Screw it. I'm just gunna use an incandescent light bulb.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DLV said:


> Rob, I'll be in MA next week. I'll look for your car. Did you see mine when you visited Jackson Hole this past summer?


Oh nice! Yeah, it's right in MA, can't miss it!

HA!

I probably did see yours and not realize it. Jackson is very small.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

DLV said:


> Yep I procured a coolant heater this past summer. The problem is that the install is beyond my mechanical ability. WTF run the heater from the lower radiator hose and over to the wtf?? I called a friend who owns a foreign auto repair shop and asked if I could pay him to do the install. He was like, "don't bother." And I was like, "I want to go skiing early mornings this winter and a 5am start time coupled with -30 temps pretty much sucks balls." And he was all like, "well don't go skiing." That's not really an option either. Sooooo back to frostheater and a pre-made, pre-cut kit and a set of directions to help guide me to success!!!
> 
> The other option is to stick on a heater on the oil pan and just deal with it. Or just go the Canadian route  and wiggle my way under the car every night and place a light bulb under the car.



Your friend is an uncooperative jerk.  I have a 1.5kW ZeroStart for my car, but I won't be putting it in until I go FI, just to be sure there's enough room for it. It won't be until next Winter at the soonest, but I'll take photos for you when I install it. That said, the heater will use convection to 'suck' coolant from the bottom port, and 'push' it out the top port - you want the coolant circulating that it flows through the pump, then through the cylinder head. Just be sure that your thermostat isn't restricting the flow, and you're good to go. I always figure out where I'm going to put the heater, then go to the parts store and dig through random coolant hoses until I find one that's suitable. It just looks cleaner than using elbows/tees/adapters/etc.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Your friend is an uncooperative jerk.  I have a 1.5kW ZeroStart for my car, but I won't be putting it in until I go FI, just to be sure there's enough room for it. It won't be until next Winter at the soonest, but I'll take photos for you when I install it. That said, the heater will use convection to 'suck' coolant from the bottom port, and 'push' it out the top port - you want the coolant circulating that it flows through the pump, then through the cylinder head. Just be sure that your thermostat isn't restricting the flow, and you're good to go. I always figure out where I'm going to put the heater, then go to the parts store and dig through random coolant hoses until I find one that's suitable. It just looks cleaner than using elbows/tees/adapters/etc.


There's a check valve on my zerostart and I'm wondering if I should remove it???


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

DLV said:


> There's a check valve on my zerostart and I'm wondering if I should remove it???


Yeah, take it out.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Timing belt failure... Belt had roughly 17k since last service.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

bobbeck said:


> Timing belt failure... Belt had roughly 17k since last service.


What brand belt and who did the work? What else was replaced?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> Timing belt failure... Belt had roughly 17k since last service.


Damn dude, sorry to hear. That's gotta be rough. Were there any signs of impending failure? Do you have documentation of who did the work and when it was done?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

bobbeck said:


> Timing belt failure... Belt had roughly 17k since last service.


Sounds like someone screwed up the install... unless the cam follower busted apart and jammed the camshaft?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

It was a Conti belt. The PO provided documentation of the work prior to my purchase. I'm very doubtful of any recourse for shotty work. My immediate thoughts were that the water pump was skipped during the service and seized. No real heads up of any impending doom besides the normal rattle of the FSI engine. I was traveling on the highway at 65mph and it just came to a very undramatic stop. Cranked it once and immediately knew what happened. Cam follower good, just did a tune up a few weeks ago... Was getting 35mpg too! It's at the shop now getting assessed. Found a new head for about $670 in North Carolina, may go that route.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

aznsap said:


> nice, what mods?


X2?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

scartchd it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> scartchd it


Well not **** look how dusty it is!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Drove to work










Can't wait to get back out in the quattro land.

FYI there was no snow last night.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Drove to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for it to stop hitting the 80's so I can tear the A/C system apart.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fck this damn forum and its gay posting time outs. 

FFFFFFF

So annoying lately.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> I'm waiting for it to stop hitting the 80's so I can tear the A/C system apart.


Hah yesterday was 50F and no snow... Today is 14F and half a foot of snow overnight and still falling. 

I should really stop converting everything for you Americans and make you do it yourself. About time you learned the proper system. 

(I still use feet and pounds all the time... and well MPG stupid Litres/100km is retarded)


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Nothing :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Oil change, replaced fuel filter, replaced busted kSport rear shocks w/ Koni's. Also managed to break my 3rd e-level sensor...:banghead:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Oil change, replaced fuel filter, replaced busted kSport rear shocks w/ Koni's. Also managed to break my 3rd e-level sensor...:banghead:


Fuel filter wasn't too bad was it? Was it as grimy as mine was?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yesterday I did spark plugs, fuel filter, new tailight housings and oil change. All by myself I might add. :wave:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Oil change, replaced fuel filter, replaced busted kSport rear shocks w/ Koni's. Also managed to break my 3rd e-level sensor...:banghead:


Got part # / easy swap? I ghetto epoxied mine, lasted a few months now I'm driving in the dark.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Fck this damn forum and its gay posting time outs.
> 
> FFFFFFF
> 
> So annoying lately.



i hafta double post before it will post the first one. 

some new forum software is having issues. Go to main vortex forum there is a thread aboot it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Fuel filter wasn't too bad was it? Was it as grimy as mine was?


Definitely a simple job. Thanks for the encouragement . And actually, mine wasn't grimy at all.



kharma said:


> Got part # / easy swap? I ghetto epoxied mine, lasted a few months now I'm driving in the dark.


Are you talking about your headlight sensor? The ones I broke are for my air suspension.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Are you talking about your headlight sensor? The ones I broke are for my air suspension.


Dahhhh, yeah. Reading > Me before coffee!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

kharma said:


> Dahhhh, yeah. Reading > Me before coffee!


All good. This is what you need:

http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2...cleid=208280&diagram=1311205&diagramCallOut=4


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rubbed up against a curb going about 40 trying to avoid someone on their cell phone in the lane next to me  Curbed the ish out of my wheels, but the previous owner had already curbed all of them and I was planning on getting them refinished in the spring anyway. I just hope there wasn't any damage done to the suspension or drivetrain. Everything seems ok so far, except now I have a slight brake squeal that I don't think was there before, but it could just be coincidental. Either way I'm  and  at the same time.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Progress? Maybe?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

bobbeck said:


> Progress? Maybe?


How do the piston tops look?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crew219 said:


> How do the piston tops look?


They look like a towel. :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Dealt with this crap again:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Dealt with this crap again:


Wow, yours are really bad. I did mine 50K miles after I did it the first time and barely had anything to remove.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Evo V said:


> Wow, yours are really bad. I did mine 50K miles after I did it the first time and barely had anything to remove.


It was worse when I first did it at 73k miles:









I think they changed something for the TFSI. Maybe tighter tolerance on the valve guides. When I did my wife's TFSI there was barely anything to clean.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> When I did my wife's TFSI there was barely anything to clean.


trying to hold back here....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got more goodies! 










Only waiting on two more deriverys!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cracked bottom lip/under belly of front bumper on road debris this weekend...anyone know where I can source an S-Line front for my 06


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Cracked bottom lip/under belly of front bumper on road debris this weekend...anyone know where I can source an S-Line front for my 06


Guess I really should have kept my old bumper.... 

Could always call the body shop and see if they still have it by chance.

Also think there was a Lava grey one for sale here awhile back. Never saw anyone pick it up.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Guess I really should have kept my old bumper....
> 
> Could always call the body shop and see if they still have it by chance.
> 
> Also think there was a Lava grey one for sale here awhile back. Never saw anyone pick it up.


I saw it as well, emailed the guy to see if he still has it/if we can get it shipped over to MA!

If your shop has it around let me know :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Emailed!


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

crew219 said:


> How do the piston tops look?


Pistons are good, all the exhaust valves are bent. Trying to source a complete head now. 

Plus! Found out what the magic rattle was between 2-3000 rpms! Stress cracks on the exhaust manifold! Lovely.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Old and busted vs. New hotness. 









Car is extremely dirty, Since Saturday we have gotten a foot and a half of snow. 




























It's the little things that count too right?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto you need some Lamin-X for those fog lights!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Ponto you need some Lamin-X for those fog lights!


The new ones do!! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bought a DSG fill tool for when I change my DSG fluid in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Emailed!


Any luck Ponto?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Any luck Ponto?


It's a goner, sorry man!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Bought a DSG fill tool for when I change my DSG fluid in a couple of weeks.


I did too. It's called a funnel  Top fill method FTW!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> I did too. It's called a funnel  Top fill method FTW!



LOL, i thought of doing it that way but I found a tool for $33

http://mobilfaction.com/vas6262.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> LOL, i thought of doing it that way but I found a tool for $33
> 
> http://mobilfaction.com/vas6262.html


The pdf they have is pretty detailed diy

http://mobilfaction.com/files/DSG_40K_Service.pdf


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

neu318 said:


> LOL, i thought of doing it that way but I found a tool for $33
> 
> http://mobilfaction.com/vas6262.html


I bought their 2.0t oil filter drain tool. What a POS. Both of them melted on me when draining the oil (and the oil wasn't even very hot).

Would not recommend.

Dave


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Went shopping today…


Ordered a complete cylinder head and exhaust manifold… If all this stuff wasn't so much cash it would be a damn good time for upgrades with everything apart.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

bobbeck said:


> Went shopping today…
> 
> 
> Ordered a complete cylinder head and exhaust manifold… If all this stuff wasn't so much cash it would be a damn good time for upgrades with everything apart.


should have jus4t bought an integrated fully built head and been done with it


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

bobbeck said:


> Went shopping today…
> 
> 
> Ordered a complete cylinder head and exhaust manifold… If all this stuff wasn't so much cash it would be a damn good time for upgrades with everything apart.


You can buy the exhaust manifold separately from the turbo assembly?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Rub-ISH said:


> should have jus4t bought an integrated fully built head and been done with it


Valves & cams included... Everything on the performance side as far as heads cost more than the car is worth.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

crew219 said:


> I bought their 2.0t oil filter drain tool. What a POS. Both of them melted on me when draining the oil (and the oil wasn't even very hot).
> 
> Would not recommend.
> 
> Dave


Damn, I already ordered it. Hopefully it does the job for atleast this one time.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Ponto said:


> I am thinking of doing the delete as well...
> 
> There is a company in Germany that lazer cuts glass to match exactly to the wiper hole. I gotta dig them up. it looks flawless!
> 
> ...



Thats where i got mine from, perfect fit. +1 for gecleant


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

crew219 said:


> You can buy the exhaust manifold separately from the turbo assembly?



I don't think so, v6?
Turbo and manifold come up as 1 part number for the 2.0t


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Paid for an oil change today to Valvoline. I'm in the middle of a long road trip that has brought me to Boston from Phoenix


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I did oil change, DSG fluid change (again) only to find that one of the O-rings on the DSG connector was leaking. I replaced it along with mechatronic cover seal. Also throw the winter wheels on.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Alrockaz said:


> Paid for an oil change today to Valvoline. I'm in the middle of a long road trip that has brought me to Boston from Phoenix


:wave: Welcome to Boston. Now GTFO. :laugh::heart:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

just ordered this:

with controls from rnse unit


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

installed OBX catback exhaust onto my 3" downpipe


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ordered new tires today. 26k out of the stock contis unbelievable that I have driven this much since last dec when I picked up the new ride.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it normal for your ignition cylinder to lock up on your and stop working? It prevented me from starting my car today and had to get my car towed in parking gear. 

I've never heard of a car not being able to start because the ignition cylinder locked up. I was very fortunate that I was at home otherwise I would of been screwed.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

aznsap said:


> installed OBX catback exhaust onto my 3" downpipe


How does it sound? Seems to me all the 2.0t cars sound terrible with a catback. I like the sound of my car with the catless dp so I haven't been in a rush to get a catback. I hear a lot of people like the magnaflow but again, I haven't heard one in real life yet.


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

jowsley0923 said:


> Is it normal for your ignition cylinder to lock up on your and stop working? It prevented me from starting my car today and had to get my car towed in parking gear.
> 
> I've never heard of a car not being able to start because the ignition cylinder locked up. I was very fortunate that I was at home otherwise I would of been screwed.


I had a similar issue, steering wheel would not unlock, and I could not turn the key.
Turned out to be a broken steering column lock. 

1K0905841

It was a pain in the "a55" to install the new lock.


This is the link that I used to swap out the steering clumn lock

Instead of cutting off the bolts holding down the lock, I used a chisel and a hammer, to knock the bolts loose. Once loose I could turn them by hand.
I then bought two new button head allen bolt M8x20. Or you can buy the oem shear bolts # N90584502.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Picked up these bad boys last night, mount today:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

pay up said:


> How does it sound? Seems to me all the 2.0t cars sound terrible with a catback. I like the sound of my car with the catless dp so I haven't been in a rush to get a catback. I hear a lot of people like the magnaflow but again, I haven't heard one in real life yet.



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6865243-OBX-catback-exhaust


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Progress. 

"New" Head has about 40k, the amount of cleaning the intake valves could use is crazy. Pretty easy to clean when it's on your kitchen table though.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how heavy is the head?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how heavy is the head?


My guess is about 40 pounds. Seems about the same as a 5 gallon jug of water.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

From yesterday: Winter tires put on (roof rack was also adjusted so it doesn't look so crooked)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> From yesterday: Winter tires put on (roof rack was also adjusted so it doesn't look so crooked)



The wheels look sharp I like em!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> The wheels look sharp I like em!


Thanks man! As they were getting mounted I snuck a peek from the waiting room and it was like seeing my bride for the first time on our wedding day.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> The wheels look sharp I like em!


Thanks man! As they were getting mounted I snuck a peek from the waiting room and it was like seeing my bride for the first time on our wedding day. 










Disclaimer: Not married, and that is not me. Simply for effect


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Yea, those look nice and clean.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

replace my stock battery


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Gotta love all of those bolts, huh? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Gotta love all of those bolts, huh? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Yup. Every time i work on the car I think in the back of my head, why didn't I get the 2009 facelift A3 2.0T full loaded like my 2008 a3 3.2 for the same price the dealer offered. ahhhhhh.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Gave her a much needed wash










Finished installing my LED's.. trunk light is wonky. But its not the bulbs, swapped out the glove box light and housing which is working fine. When I open the trunk it flickers a few times then shuts off. 

Also went to swap my ebrake handle out. Old one will not come off. 

I even removed the tab completely. 











What the actual fck could be holding it on there still?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Made a nice order from ECS for:

Timing Belt Kit
Rear Brake Service Kit
Ignition Service Kit
ABS Wheel Sensor 
Cam Follower
Oil Level Sensor

Get it all done before road salt starts to build up :thumbup:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Snow boots!


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

"Finished installing my LED's.. trunk light is wonky. But its not the bulbs, swapped out the glove box light and housing which is working fine. When I open the trunk it flickers a few times then shuts off. "

I did a LED install a while back and have the same problem with my trunk light. Flickers when the trunk is first opened and then nada. I actually did a LED interior kit so that I could see what I was putting in my trunk and the decision to change out to LEDs made the problem worse. WTF? Lemme know if you find a solution.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DLV said:


> "Finished installing my LED's.. trunk light is wonky. But its not the bulbs, swapped out the glove box light and housing which is working fine. When I open the trunk it flickers a few times then shuts off. "
> 
> I did a LED install a while back and have the same problem with my trunk light. Flickers when the trunk is first opened and then nada. I actually did a LED interior kit so that I could see what I was putting in my trunk and the decision to change out to LEDs made the problem worse. WTF? Lemme know if you find a solution.


Yeah I gotta do some searching, resistor maybe required? 

Going to put the old bulb back in for now. The rest of the LED kit was great.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

just want to give TP a thumbs up. I have his trunk light kit and no problems whatsoever


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> just want to give TP a thumbs up. I have his trunk light kit and no problems whatsoever


I haz them too but get the flickering issue. Prob. need to chase down the wiring to see if something is loose


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Nothing special. Plastidipped mirror caps brushed aluminum. 



Need to get strut mounts done on Thursday.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That turned out pretty good, 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> That turned out pretty good,
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Thanks man! I actually used mirror caps that were your car's color & put my blue ones in storage.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Thanks man! I actually used mirror caps that were your car's color & put my blue ones in storage.


haha nice, got any close up pictures?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Not sure they tie in well, but they looks nice. Super cheap solution. I would like close up pics as well. I might do my rings.


----------



## Marquiteaux (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice! Where did you get those mirror caps? Ebay?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> haha nice, got any close up pictures?





Mops said:


> Not sure they tie in well, but they looks nice. Super cheap solution. I would like close up pics as well. I might do my rings.


Mops, you might be right. I'm not sure that I'll keep 'em for long. I can always swap them out if I get tired of them. I'll get some close up shots by Monday. If you're doing it to your rings, let me suggest clear plasti dip onto chrome. It'll "dull" the chrome and turn it into a brushed look. Try it out. 



Marquiteaux said:


> Nice! Where did you get those mirror caps? Ebay?


Thanks! No, they're just regular mirror caps that were plasti dipped with brush aluminum. 
https://www.dipyourcar.com/plasti-dip-aluminum-can.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fck you Ebrake. 




























God my car if filthy.


WHO GLUES AN EBRAKE. 

Took a closer look inside, lotsa glue in there.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mops said:


> Not sure they tie in well, but they looks nice. Super cheap solution. I would like close up pics as well. I might do my rings.


I think they look fine. They match the wheels, so it's not like they are a totally random color.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

hollar at me if u want my light kit. lead time will be about 2 weeks for turnk


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

TBomb said:


> I think they look fine. They match the wheels, so it's not like they are a totally random color.


They certainly do not match the wheels. Matte Alu and bright silver are no where near the same. I simply do not like to place focus on something like a mirror cap. They do look cool, and its fun to rock new looks.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mops said:


> They certainly do not match the wheels. Matte Alu and bright silver are no where near the same. I simply do not like to place focus on something like a mirror cap. They do look cool, and its fun to rock new looks.



"No where near the same"? It's essentially silver/silver, the same look Audi puts on a lot of S/RS cars from the factory. All I'm saying is that it's not like the mirror caps are the only silver(ish) thing on his car. If he had gunmetal wheels the matte aluminum look mirrors would be out of place, IMO. I didn't mean "match" as in "a perfect color match". Lighten up a bit. :beer::thumbup:


(Edited due to knee jerk reaction).


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

TBomb said:


> LOL ok bro, whatever you say. "no where near the same"? Give me a break.  It's the same look as Audi puts on their S/RS cars. Matte aluminum mirror caps and painted silver wheels. Silver and silver. But, whatever...haters gonna hate.


Wow, how am I hating? I provided constructive criticism, and said I like them, TWICE! I do NOT hate on anyones ****. Take it down a few notches. And yes, they are two totally different finishes. When you get the Audi Ti pack on the "s" cars (that includes black window trim), you get color matched mirrors. There is a reason. The same applies for RS5 Ti cars.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mops said:


> Wow, how am I hating? I provided constructive criticism, and said I like them, TWICE! I do NOT hate on anyones ****. Take it down a few notches. And yes, they are two totally different finishes. When you get the Audi Ti pack on the "s" cars (that includes black window trim), you get color matched mirrors. There is a reason. The same applies for RS5 Ti cars.


You caught me between edits...I went off half-cocked and I apologize for that, it was unnecessary. "Match" doesn't mean "have the exact same color and texture" within the context of my earlier comment. I just meant they complement the wheels.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Replaced ac compressor/receiver drier


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Installed my rear Tyrolsport Deadset bushings.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Installed my rear Tyrolsport Deadset bushings.



Did you test drive yet? :thumbup:?? Do you notice a difference. Do you have the front set also?


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

mpowertech said:


> Did you test drive yet? :thumbup:?? Do you notice a difference. Do you have the front set also?


I did already install the front set but haven't done much driving since the rears were installed. I noticed nothing better or worse with the front set installed. I only did these to prevent any alignment issues in the future.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

VW KEVIN G said:


> I did already install the front set but haven't done much driving since the rears were installed. I noticed nothing better or worse with the front set installed. I only did these to prevent any alignment issues in the future.


Thanks for the response. The reason I ask is there seems to be pretty good feedback on their website, just wanted to cross ref it with a members opinion.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

TBomb said:


> You caught me between edits...I went off half-cocked and I apologize for that, it was unnecessary. "Match" doesn't mean "have the exact same color and texture" within the context of my earlier comment. I just meant they complement the wheels.


All good. Just know, I am not that guy. I am used to the 5 section on AZ, where we can give provide feedback, in a respectful manner, and not get attacked. I never speak, if I have nothing good to say. I did not mean to come off as a 8=======D.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mops said:


> All good. Just know, I am not that guy. I am used to the 5 section on AZ, where we can give provide feedback, in a respectful manner, and not get attacked. I never speak, if I have nothing good to say. I did not mean to come off as a 8=======D.


Its not usually that way around here. I was having a bad night, took your remark the wrong way, and shot off a response without thinking.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

These went on this weekend










In the process of changing:









Plasti was last weekend: Electric Lime Green


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Love that wacky winter setup!



TBomb said:


> Its not usually that way around here. I was having a bad night, took your remark the wrong way, and shot off a response without thinking.


It happens. I have done the same a few times. *innanet hug* feltgoodman.jpg


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Cam, how did you get that off the tires out of curiosity? Are you just planning on leaving the plastidip on the OZ's as protection during the winter?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mops said:


> All good. Just know, I am not that guy. I am used to the 5 section on AZ, where we can give provide feedback, in a respectful manner, and not get attacked. I never speak, if I have nothing good to say. I did not mean to come off as a 8=======D.


Yea, most ppl here are decent. I can say that most "attacks" around here is just out of fun 



TBomb said:


> Its not usually that way around here. I was having a bad night, took your remark the wrong way, and shot off a response without thinking.


College football get to ya? :laugh:



TBomb said:


> Cam, how did you get that off the tires out of curiosity? Are you just planning on leaving the plastidip on the OZ's as protection during the winter?


I think Plastidip comes off easily on rubber and if it doesn't have much time to adhere.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Cam, how did you get that off the tires out of curiosity? Are you just planning on leaving the plastidip on the OZ's as protection during the winter?





krazyboi said:


> I think Plastidip comes off easily on rubber and if it doesn't have much time to adhere.


Plastidip comes off rubber easily even if it has set. Just gotta cut into it with your finger nail and then peel away.
Word of advice if you do plasti your wheels, dress your tires, it will make it even easier to remove.

And yeah, I plastidipped my wheels specifically for winter (and to cover up curb rash from the POs)


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

06A3Stage2 said:


> Replaced ac compressor/receiver drier


Super jealous of your garage! Also what are the white things in front of your radiator? I usually see them on Japanese tuner cars. Horns maybe? Sry if dumb question!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JaxACR said:


> Super jealous of your garage! Also what are the white things in front of your radiator? I usually see them on Japanese tuner cars. Horns maybe? Sry if dumb question!


Bingo! After market horns.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Excellent tip regarding dressing the tires pre dip.



krazyboi said:


> Yea, most ppl here are decent. I can say that most "attacks" around here is just out of fun


I'm all good with that. I enjoy harassing for lulz, but I am way too new for that just yet


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> Excellent tip regarding dressing the tires pre dip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all good with that. I enjoy harassing for lulz, but I am way too new for that just yet


13 years of modding - should involve a number of years on forums, only makes sense. Think you would have expected it by now! haha However a lot of us came from the Mk4 world which is a nightmare!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> a lot of us came from the Mk4 world which is a nightmare!


I hear that your MK4 world was terrible compared to the MK4 R32 world. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I think it was just the regular mk4 that was the worst. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> I think it was just the regular mk4 that was the worst.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I can relate...lol. They don't like people from Florida in that forum...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> I can relate...lol. They don't like people from Florida in that forum...


Haha oh man I know. Then again Jalopnik doesn't like FL either! :wave:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> 13 years of modding - should involve a number of years on forums, only makes sense. Think you would have expected it by now! haha However a lot of us came from the Mk4 world which is a nightmare!


Yea, I have come across many angry innanet characters. I am super chill, and rarely say anything negative, but its happened a few times. I have however seen so much over the years. I am usually the guy that shuts down others for being dicks. Mostly for the lulz, and to retain members. Arguing and hating on others tastes on forums is super ghey. No time for it. I am no forum whore, but I have spend some time on Audiworld, A5oc, and now AZ, where I do spend lots of time. Also some landscape and photography forums. Believe it or not, those photography forums can be brutal. Way more dickheads than I would have imagined.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Really? All elitist pricks or what? 

It's the internet i have come to terms with it. I will on occasion put people in there place as well... Or even antagonize them if I am really feeling dickish. 

But the A3 world has been great overall, all very helpful, gotten some amazing deals from members here too. Haven't actually met anyone just yet though.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Really? All elitist pricks or what?
> 
> It's the internet i have come to terms with it. I will on occasion put people in there place as well... Or even antagonize them if I am really feeling dickish.
> 
> But the A3 world has been great overall, all very helpful, gotten some amazing deals from members here too. Haven't actually met anyone just yet though.


I laugh as I type this, but I did not last one day in the canon one. I came in on a thread discussing NIB lens vs display models that have been used. Long story short, some dude was trying to tell my how Big Box operations work (I then corrected him, he said I was wrong, I then told him I have done 8 years at a fortune 50 in operations, and I was familiar ) Then he started telling me I knew nothing about the stores and how it all came together (Yep, did stores visits very often in the past and knew my way around, and I informed him of this) and pretty soon everyone jumped in for the most part. I got a huge kick out of it, and several AZ'er jumped in and trolled. That was my first and last thread lol. I still lurk now and then. They argue and argue and argue. I figure those guys wives beat them, and they need to act of on the interweb. I mean I was a bit of a dick, but they all jumped me, being new and all, and I could not leave without informing them. It was for their own good.

Yep, this forum seems pretty chill!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mops said:


> I laugh as I type this, but I did not last one day in the canon one. I came in on a thread discussing NIB lens vs display models that have been used. Long story short, some dude was trying to tell my how Big Box operations work (I then corrected him, he said I was wrong, I then told him I have done 8 years at a fortune 50 in operations, and I was familiar ) Then he started telling me I knew nothing about the stores and how it all came together (Yep, did stores visits very often in the past and knew my way around, and I informed him of this) and pretty soon everyone jumped in for the most part. I got a huge kick out of it, and several AZ'er jumped in and trolled. That was my first and last thread lol. I still lurk now and then. They argue and argue and argue. I figure those guys wives beat them, and they need to act of on the interweb. I mean I was a bit of a dick, but they all jumped me, being new and all, and I could not leave without informing them. It was for their own good.
> 
> Yep, this forum seems pretty chill!


BRO BRO BRO GET YOUR POST COUNT UP BEFORE YOU START SHARING WAR STORIES AROUND HERE...GOD BRO!


I kid, I kid :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

all u poor people drive a3 cant afford a nice car


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> all u poor people drive a3 cant afford a nice car


Pretty much.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally did intake valve cleaning... and it was atrocious to say the least. Also replaced thermostat, used but new to me fuel injectors (Thx to Crew219 aka Dave!), and used but cleaned intake manifold with new gaskets. Now she runs like new again!!!

Thanks to Dave @ StanceDubs for the awesome work!! Definitely hitting him up for other work in the future.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> BRO BRO BRO GET YOUR POST COUNT UP BEFORE YOU START SHARING WAR STORIES AROUND HERE...GOD BRO!
> 
> I kid, I kid :laugh:


I got too excited. Sorry, bro bro. I came too soon This section needs a chatter thread! Is there an age/occupation thread?



everfresh59 said:


> Finally did intake valve cleaning... and it was atrocious to say the least. Also replaced thermostat, used but new to me fuel injectors (Thx to Crew219 aka Dave!), and used but cleaned intake manifold with new gaskets. Now she runs like new again!!!
> 
> Thanks to Dave @ StanceDubs for the awesome work!! Definitely hitting him up for other work in the future.


Holy build-up!! One of the best mods you can do!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Mops said:


> This section needs a chatter thread! Is there an age/occupation thread?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5578882-9mu8-101 
That's a chatter thread in itself. 

I'm not sure if there is an age/occupation thread, but you should start one! :beer:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5578882-9mu8-101
> That's a chatter thread in itself.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is an age/occupation thread, but you should start one! :beer:


Nom, I will use that one later You guys need a chatter thread, where you talk about anything and everything.

Link to ours. Its gets me through the day. I recommend you take a week off work and hit it entire thread

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/438760-The-Official-Chat-Thread?p=9277454#post9277454

On it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mops said:


> Nom, I will use that one later You guys need a chatter thread, where you talk about anything and everything.
> 
> Link to ours. Its gets me through the day. I recommend you take a week off work and hit it entire thread
> 
> ...


A real chatter thread would be good. We had one before, but then it became boobs. Then created another, and same result :laugh:

I would follow your A5 chatter on AZ, but I usually go to GCC chatter. Too many to keep up with. I may just join up on the A5 one. I know a few ppl there like Coderedpl and DownhillA4.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> A real chatter thread would be good. We had one before, but then it became boobs. Then created another, and same result :laugh:
> 
> I would follow your A5 chatter on AZ, but I usually go to GCC chatter. Too many to keep up with. I may just join up on the A5 one. I know a few ppl there like Coderedpl and DownhillA4.


Hah!!

Yea, the GCC is too much for me. Our CB used to be crazy (like 6-7 pages per day). Now like 3 on a good day. I prefer it. Yea, Evan and Piotr are good dudes.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Made a nice order from ECS for:
> 
> Timing Belt Kit
> Rear Brake Service Kit
> ...


Everything has arrived! Hey Rob, wanna go wrenching? :laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

yesterday's fun:

flush and bleed brakes, bleed abs unit w/vagcom. (just because).
Still hate the stock pedal feel.

put on my winter wheels: 16" with blizzaks.

finally installed new battery. AGM Gold from advance auto.
Original 2005 Varta Battery still had a little life, but slow start on cold cold mornings. Now it spins up nice and fast.
Audi needs to use more fasteners on the battery cover. not sure if 12 bolts will hold it down.
The stupid plastic spare tire hold down broke when I was tightening the crap out of the knob. oops.

installed new keyboard on my netbook. no S or W keys due to coffee spill. now I can type all this.:wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> finally installed new battery. AGM Gold from advance auto.
> Original 2005 Varta Battery still had a little life, but slow start on cold cold mornings. Now it spins up nice and fast.
> Audi needs to use more fasteners on the battery cover. not sure if 12 bolts will hold it down.


Be a rebel like me and run w/o the battery cover :screwy:. I just have the foam insert on top.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Be a rebel like me and run w/o the battery cover :screwy:. I just have the foam insert on top.


Heck I didn't even have that for awhile hahah


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> College football get to ya? :laugh:


Yep. My damn Aggies have imploded this season


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Be a rebel like me and run w/o the battery cover :screwy:. I just have the foam insert on top.



Your crazy man LoL.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Keef!!!











7 Days to ship from FL to Canada. Damn impressive USPS. And no brokerage take that UPS and FedEx :laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Heck I didn't even have that for awhile hahah


i drove around for a couple weeks after I removed the cover, before I picked up the new batt.

leave off the cover? why? to0 much thunk in the trunk!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

amanojyaku said:


> Your crazy man LoL.


Seriously..is this a bad idea? I have it like that b/c of my air suspension setup. I have a vent hose from the battery going to the atmosphere through that small hole, but maybe it's not enough


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*Stage 2 here we come*

Ordered a catless ATP downpipe, installed the GFB DV+ to my Revision C DV, re-secured my turbo pod (creeks were driving me nuts), and did a little wax on wax off. 10,000 miles on the od and running great, the GFB DV+ really helped with throttle response and got rid of the slight hesitation between shifts :laughFelt like my car was choking on boost). Looking forward to flashing to stage 2, installing the downpipe, and possibly getting a fully loaded ecu (thanks APR Sale :heart two words RACE GAS.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Threw some more money at it... Still not running.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

bobbeck said:


> Threw some more money at it... Still not running.



Your from Dewey beach? Half my family is up there, its a small world especially to see an A3er in Dewey Beach, DelaWHERE?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thanks Keef!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well? What's in the box?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

car going away for weekend massage


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Well? What's in the box?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Thanks Keef!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TBomb said:


> Well? What's in the box?





BeeAlk said:


>


If this were Reddit/Imgur you'd have thousands of angry commenters asking for you to reveal it's contents...now you have 4 moderately crazy and highly interested people asking. REVEAL YOUR SECRETS :vampire:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

He won't open the safe.


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

Aside of what I did 2 weeks ago: OMG OMG OMG

I just did the thermostat last night. Good lord.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

niteryder said:


> Aside of what I did 2 weeks ago: OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I just did the thermostat last night. Good lord.


hahahahahaha yup. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Well? What's in the box?





BeeAlk said:


>





NBPT_A3 said:


> If this were Reddit/Imgur you'd have thousands of angry commenters asking for you to reveal it's contents...now you have 4 moderately crazy and highly interested people asking. REVEAL YOUR SECRETS :vampire:


Hahah this is hilarious. 















4 Items in the Box.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> 4 Items in the Box.


Vibrator, Dildo, Beads, and Lube?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Vibrator, Dildo, Beads, and Lube?


Nah not this box. that came last week. 

hint 2.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Nah not this box. that came last week.
> 
> hint 2.


taillights? two inner two outer = 4 pieces


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> taillights? two inner two outer = 4 pieces


Clearly I made this game way to Easy. 

Thought I chopped enough, clearly left to much showing. 










Next time.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Watched the snow gently cascade around it while I backed the SLK out of the garage to run errands today... Fun times with summer tires and snow! 3 week turn around at the machine shop to get the head rebuilt. My new to me head had two bent intake valves I didn't notice until I started the carbon cleaning process. Sent back with a full refund. Got a ballpark quote of $500-$1000 from the machine shop to fix my original head. Since the previous owner skimped on the timing belt 17k ago and did it as cheap as possible ( no new tensioner, water pump etc.) I'm thinking the clutch job done at the same time was also a budget job. Will be doing the throw out bearing / slave cylinder while it's all apart. Any one know if the exhaust manifolds are prone to cracking on these (and mk5s) cars? My original is cracked and two used ones I got from the scrapyard (without turbos) were cracked. The ECS replacement is back ordered (and $1000 more than I want to spend). Hopefully the third used one will be the one. Ahhhh... VAG.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> Watched the snow gently cascade around it while I backed the SLK out of the garage to run errands today... Fun times with summer tires and snow! 3 week turn around at the machine shop to get the head rebuilt. My new to me head had two bent intake valves I didn't notice until I started the carbon cleaning process. Sent back with a full refund. Got a ballpark quote of $500-$1000 from the machine shop to fix my original head. Since the previous owner skimped on the timing belt 17k ago and did it as cheap as possible ( no new tensioner, water pump etc.) I'm thinking the clutch job done at the same time was also a budget job. Will be doing the throw out bearing / slave cylinder while it's all apart. Any one know if the exhaust manifolds are prone to cracking on these (and mk5s) cars? My original is cracked and two used ones I got from the scrapyard (without turbos) were cracked. The ECS replacement is back ordered (and $1000 more than I want to spend). Hopefully the third used one will be the one. Ahhhh... VAG.


Cracked manifolds, certainly. I swear every time someone does build thread on these cars when they pull their manifold out they find cracks.

Just curious (maybe you mentioned it before) how much did the used head cost you?

Also it's amazing that the PO didn't do water pump or tensioner with the timing belt.. The parts are so relatively cheap compared to the labor costs, it just doesn't make sense. Perhaps whoever did the job didn't have the knowledge that these parts should be done simultaneously.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

The first head I got was $650. Paid for it and the yard up in Rhode Island never shipped it. Had to dispute it with my bank… all worked out in my favor. The second one came from a yard in Elkton, MD. That was $850 and guaranteed. They took it back no problem and were great to deal with, I wish they had the manifold and another head.

Tell me about the skimping! Granted I got the car cheap, knowing I'd be doing some overlooked maintenance but you figure if someone does the timing belt they'd do it right. Could have been a shady shop that skimped, who knows. It had 10K on the new belt when I got it (have the paperwork from the shop where it was done) and I put another 7 on since June, anything could have happened in that time. 

The lesson is when you can negotiate an $8000 advertised car down to $5400 be suspicious and just treat it like it needs everything done! I was getting there, just not in time.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

For future, AutoHaas, LLC in NJ sells pulled parts and has pretty good warranty too.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

krazyboi said:


> For future, AutoHaas, LLC in NJ sells pulled parts and has pretty good warranty too.


Good to know. I've been using car-part.com to search for salvage parts. Haven't had any problems with the yards that site finds until my run in with that place in RI. NJ is close enough to take a ride out.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got rear ended by a customs officer with a bad attitude.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Cracked manifolds, certainly. I swear every time someone does build thread on these cars when they pull their manifold out they find cracks.


Seriously this is a thing? WTF. Wouldn't it be obvious before tearing the car apart?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Going to order an intake this week and I need the wisdom of my brethren. What are you favorites for filter on a stick intakes? P-flo seems popular, but I'm open to other suggestions as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Going to order an intake this week and I need the wisdom of my brethren. What are you favorites for filter on a stick intakes? P-flo seems popular, but I'm open to other suggestions as well. :thumbup:


I don't have one, so this is worth nothing, but I'd really just look at price, quality appearance of welds, and then finish. In that order. A ****ty wire-feed weld that protrudes inside could affect airflow (albeit likely marginally) or it could leak. I'm a sucker for a quality, good-looking finish.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Seriously this is a thing? WTF. Wouldn't it be obvious before tearing the car apart?


I think it may have been more prevalent in 1.8s, but definitely happening with 2.0s too. I've never experienced it myself but I would think you would know something was wrong before tearing out the turbo and manifold.. Though I suppose a crack could amount to nothing more than a slight boost leak or something.

I also wonder if the cracks may occur during removal/install.. The heat cycles those manifolds go through is insane, along with the amounts of welds and seams, I could imagine cranking down on it with a breaker bar could cause some cracks.


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Had to dig her out of the snow.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GetzA3 said:


> Had to dig her out of the snow.


Dang you got hit good!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Though I suppose a crack could amount to nothing more than a slight boost leak or something.


Yeah, which would give you a CEL. Probably an 02 sensor fault, too. Totally unrelated, but my Jeep has a cracked manifold. It's 100% obvious. No CEL, though. :laugh::screwy: Maybe it's simpler? Or maybe it's actually not as bad a problem I'm inclined to think it is in the Audi.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

GetzA3 said:


> Had to dig her out of the snow.


Driving in it last night was fun.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh man I bet it was! haha 

All our roads are clean now... BORING.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> All our roads are clean now... BORING.


Haha, I see I'm not the only one that treats our lovely Canadian roads as my own personal rally course 5 months out of the year! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Haha, I see I'm not the only one that treats our lovely Canadian roads as my own personal rally course 5 months out of the year! :laugh:


Exactly! Makes the drive to work so much more fun.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Driving in it last night was fun.


What LED's you running? Also, judging by your img URL, you are an Imgurian. I have finally found one of us in the wild. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What LED's you running? Also, judging by your img URL, you are an Imgurian. I have finally found one of us in the wild. :thumbup:


They're homemade LEDs recessed into the OEM fog grille using high flux LEDs http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...ed-90-degree-viewing-angle-5500-mcd/353/1300/ 

I don't have any closeups (they're actually not finished completely yet, but I've been running them for months) but here are some more pics during the daytime. They're really bright!



















And yeah I'm an imgur user.. They're quick and easy to use for sharing pics - but they sure have changed because the quality loss when they're uploaded to their site has dropped tremendously.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

You got that much snow in NCC the other day?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> You got that much snow in NCC the other day?


Yup, that was up in Wilmington (I don't live in Smyrna anymore, thanks be to hayzeus) and it wasn't even the end of it. We probably got 2" on top of what's in that picture. Today is looking pretty similar..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I ordered her some goodies to resolve some long-outstanding issues I've had going on. Install won't occur til sometime in January. Maybe. Depends how miserably cold this winter gets.

Flywheel is the most crucial piece, which kind of instigated the whole well-if-I'm-gonna-order-one-thing-I-may-as-well-order-all-the-things...thing.
Got axle bolts because they're supposed to be replaced when you remove them. I've heard some people don't replace them, but I know how a stretch bolt works, and I'm not rolling those dice. Homey don't play that.
Got another cam follower with new hardware because my hardware has...let's call it degraded...from the last few services.
Spark plugs and air filter because I was feelin' nice.
Front fender liners and hardware because mine are all fubared from the deer incident.
Rear wiper blade because "OO! I thought you couldn't get these..?"
And finally, the armrest lid. Because, you know, you can't replace just the busted latch. :banghead::thumbdown: But whatever, now it'll be leather.


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

Put on new blizzak ws70s. Good lord, why did I wait so long?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You opened the door. Sweet "mod".  :laugh:


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my Igloo


I'm sold. Where can I get some of those? Googling now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

niteryder said:


> I'm sold. Where can I get some of those? Googling now.


Bks tuning or there is an eBay seller as well I think they were calling tune fanatics. I'll dig up the link. Identical euro tails from both. Bks is 450 shipped I think and the eBay one is a bit less. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my Igloo


Missing license plate screw mod?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Missing license plate screw mod?


Top left bottom right. Only had two screws and the top right wasn't going in for some reason. :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> Missing license plate screw mod?


Typical Canadian mod.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Typical Canadian mod.


Gotta be a few screws loose to live up here.

With all our good economy, money and actual good healthcare. 

THANKS OBAMA:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Gotta be a few screws loose to live up here.
> 
> With all our good economy, money and actual good healthcare.
> 
> THANKS OBAMA:laugh:


Are you....are you ****ing sorey?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Are you....are you ****ing sorey?


:laugh:

NOPE


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto, I want those tails so bad. How much did you pay for the set? Used or new?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Ponto, I want those tails so bad. How much did you pay for the set? Used or new?


Used of Keef. For a good price! haha 

Install was so quick and easy... Just gotta make sure not to close the hatch when you have the licence plate plug wire undone as it also powers the hatch handle. 

If you want Euro's either BKS or here http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Original-OEM..._Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e78137c43&_uhb=1

is going to be your best bet. The ebay one is a tad cheaper. Dongles are still included though.

Get the euro's then no pesky side LED bulb.










Got that Tron **** goin on. lol


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Not a bad deal really.. For $350 and a updated look you can't go wrong. I love the white strip going across the euro lights too. Maybe I'll do this next year..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Not a bad deal really.. For $350 and a updated look you can't go wrong. I love the white strip going across the euro lights too. Maybe I'll do this next year..


yeah the Euro's are nicer but the price I got from keef I couldn't say no. Plus I can update the outers to Euro later on if I really want. 

Shipping for me for those 350's were 50 bucks. But still even 400 is cheap.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> They're homemade LEDs recessed into the OEM fog grille using high flux LEDs http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...ed-90-degree-viewing-angle-5500-mcd/353/1300/
> 
> I don't have any closeups (they're actually not finished completely yet, but I've been running them for months) but here are some more pics during the daytime. They're really bright!
> 
> ...


Do you have some more pictures during the daytime? I was thinking of making some LED accent lights but I want some that don't look crappy on a bright day. I'm trying to find some really intense LEDs for this that I can buy individually but the aftermarket stuff you can get doesn't seem to be as good as the oem stuff by a mile. Yours look really good!


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Audillest said:


> Started the R32 exhaust..need to align it after some driving, molding the R32 valance is starting next weekend, also have to extend the tips about 4.2". Sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey 

is this complete yet?

any more pics

any videos ??


peeeeez


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Do you have some more pictures during the daytime? I was thinking of making some LED accent lights but I want some that don't look crappy on a bright day. I'm trying to find some really intense LEDs for this that I can buy individually but the aftermarket stuff you can get doesn't seem to be as good as the oem stuff by a mile. Yours look really good!


Those are the only pics I have of them during the daytime that I can find.. Trust me though, on a bright day, they're plenty visible and appear bright. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Refinished my spare key. I'm likely to sand it down and do it again.. I didn't know how the texturing worked with this paint so the 3 pieces aren't exactly uniform. But much better than before.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice job. Looks much better. If you ever try it again, use Wurth flexible satin trim paint. 


Mops on the move


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Mops said:


> Nice job. Looks much better. If you ever try it again, use Wurth flexible satin trim paint.
> 
> 
> Mops on the move


I think I'm going to redo it tonight. There's just nowhere warm for me to spray! I think they will keep turning out shoddy because of the cold temps.. Can I find that Wurth paint locally or is it specialty stuff?

As a note on this Undercoat paint - this stuff is actually pretty nice. The texture of it is slightly rubbery and it almost looks like leather, oddly enough. It feels good to hold.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Yea, it can be had locally, at auto paint supply shops and some regular auto parts shops. Not likely auto zone/advance though. It's a nice satin with a very light texture. Not really a soft coat though. I have it on my rear valence, fog grilles and splitter. Can provide a pic if needed. 


Mops on the move


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mops said:


> Yea, it can be had locally, at auto paint supply shops and some regular auto parts shops. Not likely auto zone/advance though. It's a nice satin with a very light texture. Not really a soft coat though. I have it on my rear valence, fog grilles and splitter. Can provide a pic if needed.
> 
> 
> Mops on the move


we want ic:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> we want ic:



IMG_0224 by Audiyos, on Flickr

Its such a nice finish. And only like $15-$20 per can. Many use to refinish exterior trims. A lot of e30/39 guys swear by this stuff.

I added my flickr to sig to reference if needed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mops said:


> Its such a nice finish. And only like $15-$20 per can. Many use to refinish exterior trims. A lot of e30/39 guys swear by this stuff.


wow, that looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Mops said:
> 
> 
> > Its such a nice finish. And only like $15-$20 per can. Many use to refinish exterior trims. A lot of e30/39 guys swear by this stuff.
> ...


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Took it to the dealer for 55k service to find out the timing belt needs work as well.
Just means I get to keep my 2014 A6 Prestige loaner even longer.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

K092084 said:


> Took it to the dealer for 55k service to find out the timing belt needs work as well.
> Just means I get to keep my 2014 A6 Prestige loaner even longer.


Timing belt - under warranty? Then that's nice!

Is there a way to inspect the timing belt and not just going off the sound it's making? I see that there's a cover that comes off at the top of the timing belt area - what would you actually look for?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Timing belt - under warranty? Then that's nice!
> 
> Is there a way to inspect the timing belt and not just going off the sound it's making? I see that there's a cover that comes off at the top of the timing belt area - what would you actually look for?


Like dry rot? Cracking? maybe? I'm not even sure. I usually just inspect the odometer and replace as necessary.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> krazyboi said:
> 
> 
> > I love that stuff. After 2.5 years, it still looks the same. Wonder why my Flickr is not showing in my sig?
> ...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Mops said:


> IMG_0224 by Audiyos, on Flickr
> 
> Its such a nice finish. And only like $15-$20 per can. Many use to refinish exterior trims. A lot of e30/39 guys swear by this stuff.
> 
> I added my flickr to sig to reference if needed.


Not sure how I missed this.. looks really nice! I ended up redoing my key with some Rustoleum 7777 (satin) paint. The paint reacted oddly and created an interesting texture - not half bad. Turned out much better than it did with the undercoating, which was way too thick and the texture wasn't uniform enough. For my other key I think I will try to the Wurth paint. 












Rob Cote said:


> Like dry rot? Cracking? maybe? I'm not even sure. I usually just inspect the odometer and replace as necessary.


I feel like there's got to be a better way..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I feel like there's got to be a better way..


You could remove the belt and measure elongation. But if you're gonna do all that...just replace the damn thing.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Timing belt - under warranty? Then that's nice!
> 
> Is there a way to inspect the timing belt and not just going off the sound it's making? I see that there's a cover that comes off at the top of the timing belt area - what would you actually look for?


Said it should be covered under my CPO.

Mine didn't start making a noise though until I had the dealer replace the AC unit when it went out about 4 months ago. 

Damn the dealership though because now I want an A6.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

K092084 said:


> Said it should be covered under my CPO.
> 
> Mine didn't start making a noise though until I had the dealer replace the AC unit when it went out about 4 months ago.
> 
> Damn the dealership though because now I want an A6.


What's the dealer asking for on a 55k service and what's included in it? 

Reason I ask is because a local dealer changed my spark plugs at 50k(for free) and was told they should have been changed at my 35k service interval. I showed them the cars manual where it says "35k Service - Spark Plugs(TT Only)" they told me their system says to change them at 35k on the A3 as well. Wasn't going to argue with that so I agreed for them to change them.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

On my print off Spark plugs say replace at 35,000 miles or every 3 years, whichever occurs furst. 

Then every 40,000 miles or whichever ouccurs first. 

Whoops thats for 3.2VR and 6.0L only

55,000 miles or 6 years, and 60,000 miles or six years for everything else it looks like. 

That could be the confusion.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pat_McGroin said:


> What's the dealer asking for on a 55k service and what's included in it?
> 
> Reason I ask is because a local dealer changed my spark plugs at 50k(for free) and was told they should have been changed at my 35k service interval. I showed them the cars manual where it says "35k Service - Spark Plugs(TT Only)" they told me their system says to change them at 35k on the A3 as well. Wasn't going to argue with that so I agreed for them to change them.


Print off is at home but if I remember correctly, it was an oil change, oil filter, cabin filter, and a few other things I can't remember. I also had them check the cam follower as I did not know its condition since I have only owned the car about 7 months.
I believe it said they changed the spark plugs as well, but will have to check. 

It came out to about $850 but paid like $750 since I had a 10% off coupon.

More then I would have liked to spend plus probably could of have the work done somewhere else cheaper, but I needed a loaner car. Plus I drive the car so little that I shouldn't need another service for quite sometime.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

K092084 said:


> Print off is at home but if I remember correctly, it was an oil change, oil filter, cabin filter, and a few other things I can't remember. I also had them check the cam follower as I did not know its condition since I have only owned the car about 7 months.
> I believe it said they changed the spark plugs as well, but will have to check.
> 
> It came out to about $850 but paid like $750 since I had a 10% off coupon.
> ...


****, you can suffer for a day by renting a sub compact car for like $30-$40 and still save a **** ton of money by taking it to an Indy shop.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I buried it in snow when snowblowering my driveway. Good times. See ya in the spring. :laugh:


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

davis_449 said:


> ****, you can suffer for a day by renting a sub compact car for like $30-$40 and still save a **** ton of money by taking it to an Indy shop.


True but the timing roller work being done right now I don't have to pay for because of my warranty I got, not sure an indy shop would be the same. Plus I have been without my car since Saturday, should be able to pick it up today. 

Have only found one indy shop around me that mainly specializes in vw/audi cars.


----------



## german160675 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The girlfriend offered to help me detail the car before our road trip...<3










Giving the outside a good wash tonight and roof box going on tomorrow. 

Oil Change on Monday then its 2000 miles on the road!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

took my 19's off and put the oem 17" all seasons back on. bah humbug.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

got some rim rash repaired to perfection

[URL="







[/URL]

then I gave my whip a well deserved wash

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio said:


> got some rim rash repaired to perfection


Any before pics of the wheel? I nicked one of my Miros a few months ago and want to get it fixed. Not sure where to go and what to expect cost-wise. My damage isn't on the face of the rim but more on the surface of the lip that is parallel to the road..

Also, your car looks fantastic. Love the lights front and rear..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> got some rim rash repaired to perfection
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure I say this every time you post pics of your car, but that is the cleanest, nicest looking 3 around here. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Finally got around to opening up my headlights to install the clear ZKW-R lenses. It wasn't too bad of a job, but I am super bummed that the chrome finish on the reflectors and bezels is ridiculously thin. Trying to clean some fingerprints and smudges off, I wound up rubbing the chrome off in a couple of spots  It's not incredibly noticeable, but at some point I will probably open them up again and figure out a way to fix them.

Also, in the process I was looking everything under the car over and noticed one of my CV boots starting to tear. So, add that to the list of upcoming repairs


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Im pretty sure I say this every time you post pics of your car, but that is the cleanest, nicest looking 3 around here. :thumbup:


Thanks bro! It's a money pit but it beats hookers and blow



BeeAlk said:


> Any before pics of the wheel? I nicked one of my Miros a few months ago and want to get it fixed. Not sure where to go and what to expect cost-wise. My damage isn't on the face of the rim but more on the surface of the lip that is parallel to the road..
> 
> Also, your car looks fantastic. Love the lights front and rear..


Post a pic of your damaged wheel. Mostly every rash can be fixed for around 90-125 per wheel. I usually buy 5 and then switch out the wheel and drop it off for later pickup


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio said:


> Post a pic of your damaged wheel. Mostly every rash can be fixed for around 90-125 per wheel. I usually buy 5 and then switch out the wheel and drop it off for later pickup


I'll post a pic when the sun's out tomorrow. I have two sets of wheels that I swap and the damaged wheel is not on the car right now so that's not an issue.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> Thanks bro! It's a money pit but it beats hookers and blow
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pic of your damaged wheel. Mostly every rash can be fixed for around 90-125 per wheel. I usually buy 5 and then switch out the wheel and drop it off for later pickup


You beat hooked with your car? Lololo 

But it looks fantastic. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just noticed my antenna cover is missing...I think I pulled it off when taking my board off last night but it was dark and I couldn't find it this morning. Any tips on where to pick up another?


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Drove it to work only to have the check engine light come on while sitting at a light.
Pulled code P2404 Evaporative emission system leak detected pump sense circuit range performance.


From looking online people seem to suggest replacing the "n80" value. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Search/P0441/ES281033/

Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

K092084 said:


> Drove it to work only to have the check engine light come on while sitting at a light.
> Pulled code P2404 Evaporative emission system leak detected pump sense circuit range performance.
> 
> 
> ...


just picked mine up yesterday


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

tcardio said:


> just picked mine up yesterday


actually going to order mine online since the dealer wants around $45 for it, may call the other dealer near my tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Pablo509 (Feb 28, 2012)

@tcardio - where do you get your rim rash repaired?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Just noticed my antenna cover is missing...I think I pulled it off when taking my board off last night but it was dark and I couldn't find it this morning. Any tips on where to pick up another?


Any ideas here?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Any ideas here?


dealer****?


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Today I put the coilovers back. For two reasons, gotta get my car passed on yearly inspection (the no-tüv on air ride) and I still haven't received the upper spacers for my rear airbags (to avoid rubbing in rear subframe). Not so much fun, but its just some work to get done. Oh well. Still have some finishing touches to do, I need to clean and storage my air suspension, e-mail Airlift about my issue with no spacers, get the car inspected and finally get my trunk in a stage so I can use it.

-Mici-


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Any ideas here?


car-parts.com
Used this a few times, worked well!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Mici said:


> Today I put the coilovers back. For two reasons, gotta get my car passed on yearly inspection (the no-tüv on air ride) and I still haven't received the upper spacers for my rear airbags (to avoid rubbing in rear subframe). Not so much fun, but its just some work to get done. Oh well. Still have some finishing touches to do, I need to clean and storage my air suspension, e-mail Airlift about my issue with no spacers, get the car inspected and finally get my trunk in a stage so I can use it.
> 
> -Mici-


not a Happy New Year task but I wish you well. BTW, please provide pictures of those beautiful Finland girls


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Any ideas here?


Harbor auto in Lynn has one light blue A3 for parts. Check them out. It might have the cover.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Starting to look for a roof rack. My car has no rails so I'm looking for suggestions. Any pics and description of what you guys have would be much appreciated. Thanks all.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pay up said:


> Starting to look for a roof rack. My car has no rails so I'm looking for suggestions. Any pics and description of what you guys have would be much appreciated. Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


You should buy mine maybe.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Parked it, as I got to drive an r8 the other day. Holly crap that's a car. I think I need a Sunday driver car.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> You should buy mine maybe.


Link? Info? Pics? Description? Anything?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Harbor auto in Lynn has one light blue A3 for parts. Check them out. It might have the cover.


any other info on that a3 ? year, motor etc?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> any other info on that a3 ? year, motor etc?


2007 Light blue. I think belonged to a member here from Maine that got into an accident. 2.0T with 81K miles. I am not sure what's left of it.

http://www.harborautoparts.com/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> 2007 Light blue. I think belonged to a member here from Maine that got into an accident. 2.0T with 81K miles. I am not sure what's left of it.
> 
> http://www.harborautoparts.com/


Just called and he said the cover was sold fahhhk.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

purchase and installed the USP Audi A3 3.2L High Flow Catalytic Converter.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally installed the New South Performance Steering Column Boost Gauge kit that has been sitting in my garage for the past 6 months.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Had my shop do BG induction service to my car. Cost $160.
HUGE difference- really felt the difference in acceleration. 2006 2.0T with 74,000 miles.


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Replaced spark plugs and coils. Steady idling and better gas mileage (average 7%)


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

pay up said:


> Link? Info? Pics? Description? Anything?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Search for the "official roof rack setup" on these forums. Should give you all the info you need.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

pay up said:


> Starting to look for a roof rack. My car has no rails so I'm looking for suggestions. Any pics and description of what you guys have would be much appreciated. Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Check your PMs- I'm selling a BNIB Thule setup


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> Had my shop do BG induction service to my car. Cost $160.
> HUGE difference- really felt the difference in acceleration. 2006 2.0T with 74,000 miles.


Is there proof this works well on our motors? Is the effectiveness to cost better than just getting a manual cleaning done?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skotti said:


> Check your PMs- I'm selling a BNIB Thule setup


Suure now someone's selling Haha. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Is there proof this works well on our motors? Is the effectiveness to cost better than just getting a manual cleaning done?


sorry but this is the way to do it

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

pay up said:


> Starting to look for a roof rack. My car has no rails so I'm looking for suggestions. Any pics and description of what you guys have would be much appreciated. Thanks all.


"the official post your roof rack setup" thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=5499315


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio said:


> sorry but this is the way to do it
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


I didn't think the BG induction would do much.. but I've been seeing people rave about it.

While on topic, where's a good place to stick a borescope to check out the valves without opening up the intake? Mine won't fit into the IAT.. is the side port any bigger?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Suure now someone's selling Haha.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


HAHA, I'm honestly thinking if I should sell mine too


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> I didn't think the BG induction would do much.. but I've been seeing people rave about it.
> 
> While on topic, where's a good place to stick a borescope to check out the valves without opening up the intake? Mine won't fit into the IAT.. is the side port any bigger?


All I can tell you is, it made a difference. Smoother, faster acceleration.
For $160, it was worth it. I don't have time to learn how to/and accomplish a cleaning myself.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> All I can tell you is, it made a difference. Smoother, faster acceleration.
> For $160, it was worth it. I don't have time to learn how to/and accomplish a cleaning myself.


Yeah, no doubt it helped in the buildup. Everyone I've seen who's gotten the BG induction service done says they felt an obvious difference afterwards.. I just haven't seen any before/after photos to show how effective it really is.

If I can have mine manually cleaned for $300 and it cleans them 100%, I'd do that before I spend $160 to have them cleaned, say, 25 or even 50%.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Yeah, no doubt it helped in the buildup. Everyone I've seen who's gotten the BG induction service done says they felt an obvious difference afterwards.. I just haven't seen any before/after photos to show how effective it really is.
> 
> If I can have mine manually cleaned for $300 and it cleans them 100%, I'd do that before I spend $160 to have them cleaned, say, 25 or even 50%.


I agree- but estimates were over $400, paying standard labor rates of $80/hour. :facepalm:
Maybe next year- I need to change my timing belt/water pump this year.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone ever seen this before? Plenty of G12 in there...


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Yeah, no doubt it helped in the buildup. Everyone I've seen who's gotten the BG induction service done says they felt an obvious difference afterwards.. I just haven't seen any before/after photos to show how effective it really is.
> 
> If I can have mine manually cleaned for $300 and it cleans them 100%, I'd do that before I spend $160 to have them cleaned, say, 25 or even 50%.


^This. I sleep better at night knowing how clean my valves are. Not to mention I did it myself for less than $50 all in, which is accompanied by a nice sense of accomplishment.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

pay up said:


> Anyone ever seen this before? Plenty of G12 in there...


shrinkage.
coolant volume shrinks with the bitter cold. probably right on the min. line during normal weather. just top of with some 50/50 g12/water. shouldnt need much.

or maybe your coolant was weak, and froze solid. seen it happen.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

drove it in this crazy midwest winter to work. it made funny noises upon startup. assuming all temperature related


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

I had my Tacoma freeze up the other week. Never fun to have to flush your coolant system when is super cold out. Also I always use distilled water to mix with the coolant. 

Had snow tires finally put on the ride, the all seasons didn't like stopping, cornering was ok but stopping in a straight line wasn't haha.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Blindsider said:


> I had my Tacoma freeze up the other week. Never fun to have to flush your coolant system when is super cold out. Also I always use distilled water to mix with the coolant.
> 
> Had snow tires finally put on the ride, the all seasons didn't like stopping, cornering was ok but stopping in a straight line wasn't haha.


"If you had awd you'd break much better" :laugh:


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> "If you had awd you'd break much better" :laugh:


I hope you mean brake haha, oh and I do have quattro.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Blindsider said:


> I hope you mean brake haha, oh and I do have quattro.


well...actually you have 4 motion


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tcardio said:


> well...actually you have 4 motion


unlike "real" quattro, the haldex diff is not engaged under braking.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

So I was sold a lie? Damn you Audi! It did make me miss my old Coupe Quattro. That thing was a beast in the snow.

Can a Vagcom change any of those settings?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I didn't do anything. But the highway tossed this in the. Car somehow. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

It's not often that I'm stumped with car stuff, but what in the hell is going there!? :screwy:

Is there a head on that bolt? If you look at the block you should be able to tell what way it came through. I can't really see how that could not have come from the inside - no way would an object with such little mass not deflect off the block. My guess is someone working on your car dropped it, and the crank counterweight or a rod jammed it up against the block hard enough to punch a hole through.

Do you know exactly when it happened? Did it bugger the bearings, and the engine seized? Frankly, that hole looks to be in a position that it could have been there a while. Is that rust that I see around your new crankcase vent hole?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

pay up said:


> Anyone ever seen this before? Plenty of G12 in there...


What SilverSquirrel said. I was getting the warning message every time I started up with temperatures in the upper 30s to lower 40s and the fluid level right at the minimum mark. Paid $25 for a splash of G12 to bring it up a little, and it was fine...until Ion rolled into town today. Brrr.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Blindsider said:


> So I was sold a lie? Damn you Audi! It did make me miss my old Coupe Quattro. That thing was a beast in the snow.
> 
> Can a Vagcom change any of those settings?


no, but the haldex sport controller upgrade in race mode, I believe, will engage the haldex under braking. 

I also came from a Coupe quattro: the original silversquirrel, my '90 cq, crystal silver metallic I miss that car. Torsen center diff with locking rear diff. no traction control, and abs on/ off button.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

lausch said:


> What SilverSquirrel said. I was getting the warning message every time I started up with temperatures in the upper 30s to lower 40s and the fluid level right at the minimum mark. Paid $25 for a splash of G12 to bring it up a little, and it was fine...until Ion rolled into town today. Brrr.



you can get a _gallon_ of straight G13 (yes, G12 is obsolete) for $25! a tiny bit of plain water will bring up the level enough to turn off the warning light, and wont dilute your 8 liters of coolant by a noticeable percentage.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

I bought a gallon. Only needed a splash.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Well I didn't do anything. But the highway tossed this in the. Car somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little J-B Weld will fix that right up.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> It's not often that I'm stumped with car stuff, but what in the hell is going there!? :screwy:
> 
> Is there a head on that bolt? If you look at the block you should be able to tell what way it came through. I can't really see how that could not have come from the inside - no way would an object with such little mass not deflect off the block. My guess is someone working on your car dropped it, and the crank counterweight or a rod jammed it up against the block hard enough to punch a hole through.
> 
> Do you know exactly when it happened? Did it bugger the bearings, and the engine seized? Frankly, that hole looks to be in a position that it could have been there a while. Is that rust that I see around your new crankcase vent hole?


Well the hole itself is new. Car was inspected multiple times. Bolt is loose. And the hole is smaller than the two nuts. Plus the Audi tech here in Bc and my own mechanic both stated that they do not use double nutted bolts. But if the hole was there for awhile I'd loose a fair amount of oil. And I've done 45k km and every oil change the oil never dropped. 

Was a noise on the highway then vibration started. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It doesn't make any sense. We all know. Everyone is befuddled. But it wasn't there before. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Theory:

Object bounced up and was caught between folds of CV joint boot and was then thrown out at high velocity, hitting a thin wall area of the block.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny that actually crossed my mind too. Still effing crazy. 

Well here's to hoping for a new engine and not a write off. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Funny that actually crossed my mind too. Still effing crazy.
> 
> Well here's to hoping for a new engine and not a write off.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Damn dude, what bad luck. Truly a bizarre thing to happen..

Is this something that your insurance would cover?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Damn dude, what bad luck. Truly a bizarre thing to happen..
> 
> Is this something that your insurance would cover?


Here's to hoping.

It should be covered I think? It was road debris and the road was wet/covered in sand/slush. 

But yeah no idea. Still waiting to hear from my adjuster. And I fly home in 9 hours now. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And if all else fails demand TT RS. 

Actually the dealer had an R8, TT RS and an SQ5 on their floor. A really nice A8L as well. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Rear control arm bushings are being replaced today. The fronts need to be done as well but I am going to wait until I can do them myself.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Rear control arm bushings are being replaced today. The fronts need to be done as well but I am going to wait until I can do them myself.


Excuse my ignorance- What are the symptoms of the control arm bushings needing replaced?


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

I brought it in to have my steering checked. It felt loose especially on slippery roads. The dealership said the rears were shot. The fronts need done too but they aren't as bad.


----------



## HybridSeed (Jun 15, 2010)

Installed my S3 shift lever and Torque Solution bushings. Bushings cleaned up a lot of the slop and the S3 shift lever is nice it's noticeably shorter then the OEM one.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

After about 60k miles the shocks on my H&R Cup kit are toast. 
Getting a set of Koni's installed today with new strut mounts/bearings.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Interior led bulbs...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

vwlippy said:


> After about 60k miles the shocks on my H&R Cup kit are toast.
> Getting a set of Koni's installed today with new strut mounts/bearings.


since you are taking everything apart, might as well add TT rear upper spring packing and 034 front strut mounts.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey who here can take their antenna fin off their car, build a render in CAD and send me the file? I'm thinking I could bring the file over to the Makerbot Store (3d printing company) on Newbury St in Boston and have them print one off and I could just go with that as a temporary replacement :laugh:

For real though, as crazy as it sounds, does someone think it's possible?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pay up said:


> Interior led bulbs...


Is this from deautokey? Can you measure the festoon lights (dome light front and vanity)? Need size in mm. Thanks!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Is this from deautokey? Can you measure the festoon lights (dome light front and vanity)? Need size in mm. Thanks!


Def not from DE... at least in those packagings... unless they cheaped out. Mine were all in those special packaging bags for electronics with printed labels on them.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hey who here can take their antenna fin off their car, build a render in CAD and send me the file? I'm thinking I could bring the file over to the Makerbot Store (3d printing company) on Newbury St in Boston and have them print one off and I could just go with that as a temporary replacement :laugh:
> 
> For real though, as crazy as it sounds, does someone think it's possible?


Why not just take some measurements and make your own cover?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hey who here can take their antenna fin off their car, build a render in CAD and send me the file? I'm thinking I could bring the file over to the Makerbot Store (3d printing company) on Newbury St in Boston and have them print one off and I could just go with that as a temporary replacement :laugh:
> 
> For real though, as crazy as it sounds, does someone think it's possible?



Good luck, doubt anyone would want to drop their headliner to do that...lol I almost did it with mine but just decided to crazy glue the cover back on. It's been good for more than a year.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Is this from deautokey? Can you measure the festoon lights (dome light front and vanity)? Need size in mm. Thanks!


I pieced these together myself. $28 all in  Festoon bulbs for vanity are 36mm and the dome bulbs are 42mm. I had to measure mine before I bought them.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pay up said:


> I pieced these together myself. $28 all in  Festoon bulbs for vanity are 36mm and the dome bulbs are 42mm. I had to measure mine before I bought them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


Not a bad price. Can you post some pics? I have various LEDs in the front dome too, but the map bulbs don't really match w/ the 2 dome ones.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Not a bad price. Can you post some pics? I have various LEDs in the front dome too, but the map bulbs don't really match w/ the 2 dome ones.


I had the same issue. The map bulbs are 8000k bulbs and the domes unfortunately are 6000k. Not much I could do about it. My supplier couldn't match the bulbs. I have to go buy some 10 amp fuses today (don't ask) and then I'll take some pics tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Installed
















2 more bulbs and some resistors from radioshack and I installed license plate lights








Bringing my grand total to around $35. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hey who here can take their antenna fin off their car, build a render in CAD and send me the file? I'm thinking I could bring the file over to the Makerbot Store (3d printing company) on Newbury St in Boston and have them print one off and I could just go with that as a temporary replacement :laugh:
> 
> For real though, as crazy as it sounds, does someone think it's possible?


AutoHaas had one from an S4. Going to plastidip it and get her installed



Worthlessbackup said:


> Why not just take some measurements and make your own cover?


Didn't have one to do it myself.



neu318 said:


> Good luck, doubt anyone would want to drop their headliner to do that...lol I almost did it with mine but just decided to crazy glue the cover back on. It's been good for more than a year.


Going to go the same route myself, no desire to mess something up.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

pay up said:


> Installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some from ECS that I got as a gift, was it hard to install the inside lights? ECS says you need to have a trimm removal kit to get access to them.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

20thGTIMAN said:


> I have some from ECS that I got as a gift, was it hard to install the inside lights? ECS says you need to have a trimm removal kit to get access to them.


two screws and they pop out.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Ponto said:


> two screws and they pop out.


HAha if your talking about the plate lights I know those ones have two screws lol. I was more worried about the interior ones.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

20thGTIMAN said:


> HAha if your talking about the plate lights I know those ones have two screws lol. I was more worried about the interior ones.


Oh haha - i got the trim kit, made a world of difference. My Gti I did it without and it was dooable but not as smooth or quick.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Oh haha - i got the trim kit, made a world of difference. My Gti I did it without and it was dooable but not as smooth or quick.


Ya that's what I was thinking, did you get them from ECS or somewhere else?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Ya that's what I was thinking, did you get them from ECS or somewhere else?


I got all my stuff from De Autokey. The tools were 13 bucks.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

20thGTIMAN said:


> I have some from ECS that I got as a gift, was it hard to install the inside lights? ECS says you need to have a trimm removal kit to get access to them.


I used a butter knife. I know it sounds crude, but with my gray headliner I wanted to use something clean, and I wasn't going to pay for trim removal tools. I have metal ones for removing door cards and other push in parts but they are too large. I also saw someone recommend a flat head screwdriver wrapped in masking tape. I'm all about saving a few bucks on small things if I can (although I have a tool buying fetish, which can be conflicting at times, lol) but I'd rather save money for more important thing like good quality parts for my car.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I can remove all the interior trim for the lights w/ my bare hands. You don't need no stinkin' tools.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

pay up said:


> I used a butter knife. I know it sounds crude, but with my gray headliner I wanted to use something clean, and I wasn't going to pay for trim removal tools. I have metal ones for removing door cards and other push in parts but they are too large. I also saw someone recommend a flat head screwdriver wrapped in masking tape. I'm all about saving a few bucks on small things if I can (although I have a tool buying fetish, which can be conflicting at times, lol) but I'd rather save money for more important thing like good quality parts for my car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk





krazyboi said:


> I can remove all the interior trim for the lights w/ my bare hands. You don't need no stinkin' tools.


See, I would have no prob using a knife or even my bare hands. I just always have thet feeling am going to break something lol. But knock on wood i'll try and install them tomorrow since I am going my coilovers .


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally, after three years, put the dead pedal in to match the accelerator and brake pedal.:banghead: Couple of shameless interior whoring pics thrown in, too.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

nice pedals.
do you take your shoes off and leave them outside when you get in your car?

yes. Im drinkin right now. 

Go Patriots.:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

davis_449 said:


> Finally, after three years, put the dead pedal in to match the accelerator and brake pedal.:banghead: Couple of shameless interior whoring pics thrown in, too.


Nice seats :thumbup:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> nice pedals.
> do you take your shoes off and leave them outside when you get in your car?


No.:sly:



> Go Patriots.:beer:


**** you.



> yes. Im drinkin right now.


That's apparent from your choice in football team to root for.:screwy:





> Nice seats


I love my S Line seats. That was one of THE biggest reasons for my purchasing this package.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

davis_449 said:


> Finally, after three years, put the dead pedal in to match the accelerator and brake pedal.:banghead: Couple of shameless interior whoring pics thrown in, too.


What trim plate is that with your head unit? I doubt I will ditch my RNS-E anytime soon, but that is the most OEM looking aftermarket head unit install I've seen in our cars :thumbup:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

TBomb said:


> What trim plate is that with your head unit? I doubt I will ditch my RNS-E anytime soon, but that is the most OEM looking aftermarket head unit install I've seen in our cars :thumbup:


I wanna say it's this one: http://enfigcarstereo.com/CONNECTS2_CT24AU15.html

It was just called the "Rubber Touch" one when I bought it. It does look tons better than the plastic Metra one. I will get a pic up of it in the daylight so you can get a better look, if you like. That's a Pioneer AVIC Z120BT I updated to Z130BT software and hack modded with the Z150BH NavTeq maps. Any of the HU's in the AVIC lines will give this same appearance. That's why so many discerning European car owners use them. They just "go" with European cars. I have waited to upgrade head units as nothing since the Z120BT has made a significant enough improvement for me to run out and buy it, but the newest AVIC NEX units that are out may send me "running to the store", so-to-speak.:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

davis_449 said:


> I wanna say it's this one: http://enfigcarstereo.com/CONNECTS2_CT24AU15.html
> 
> It was just called the "Rubber Touch" one when I bought it. It does look tons better than the plastic Metra one. I will get a pic up of it in the daylight so you can get a better look, if you like. That's a Pioneer AVIC Z120BT I updated to Z130BT software and hack modded with the Z150BH NavTeq maps. Any of the HU's in the AVIC lines will give this same appearance. That's why so many discerning European car owners use them. They just "go" with European cars. I have waited to upgrade head units as nothing since the Z120BT has made a significant enough improvement for me to run out and buy it, but the newest AVIC NEX units that are out may send me "running to the store", so-to-speak.:thumbup:


Cool, thanks for the info. I figured it was a Pioneer AVIC, just not sure which one. I've heard great things about those units.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I figured it was a Pioneer AVIC, just not sure which one. I've heard great things about those units.


You should see my dynavin d99...

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

Are those the gli pedals and TT dead pedal?



davis_449 said:


> Finally, after three years, put the dead pedal in to match the accelerator and brake pedal.:banghead: Couple of shameless interior whoring pics thrown in, too.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

pay up said:


> You should see my dynavin d99...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


I've seen the Dynavin units, and I don't really care for them. Sorry


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I've seen the Dynavin units, and I don't really care for them. Sorry


Nothing to be sorry about. I love it. Stock looking as can be, steering wheel controls work. Android apps, like Torque, which runs awesome and gives me tons of real time info and datalogging. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I've seen the Dynavin units, and I don't really care for them. Sorry


I agree. I have heard nothing but bad reviews on the functionality of all the features pay up brags about in his post. That's why I went aftermarket. Unfortunately, Kenwood doesn't make the unit for the A3 that they do for the MKVI that's full OEM fit and finish, but with reliable Kenwood tech backing it up. I realize everything's Made in China these days, but the cheap Chinese **** like the Dynavin units does nothing for me. If I really wanted the OEM look, I'd buy an RNS-e and be done with it. Too bad they were WAY more money than I was willing to spend back in 2011 when I bought my car.



> Are those the gli pedals and TT dead pedal?


Yes.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> See, I would have no prob using a knife or even my bare hands. I just always have thet feeling am going to break something lol. But knock on wood i'll try and install them tomorrow since I am going my coilovers .


Harbour freight carries interior trim tools. They have a kit for like $5. Same **** as the expensive stuff really.


Today I changed the oil. First time using Liqui Moly. I love the 5L jug it comes in, with that fancy pouring spout. German Engineering :thumbup:.

Also tightened up the DV, somehow one of the screws started backing out. Also replaced the N80 purge valve. The old one was clicking really loudly, you could even feel it opening and closing violently. Fixed one of the AC vents too. The silver ring popped off outta no where. Tightened up the fender liners too, just about all the screws weren't tightened up. Emptied the catch can, and cleaned up the salt spray under the hood.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Finally low!

Before:









After:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Finally low!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


It really does always rain in Washington, huh.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

well no snow and only rocks so I decided to try out this product
[URL="







[/URL]

it was a sample so i just did my bonnet. very easy to put on and wipe off and pretty impressive results

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Finally low!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I'm right around the corner from you in Sumner!
Nice looking car!


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

This weekend I am getting my carbon cleaning done. 150,000 miles. I don't know if the previous owner ever did the job or not.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

VW KEVIN G said:


> This weekend I am getting my carbon cleaning done. 150,000 miles. I don't know if the previous owner ever did the job or not.


How did it run with that kind of buildup? That's impressive!


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

It seemed to run fine. But I haven't had it long enough to know what it should run like. I only get 22 - 25mpg which I thought was disappointing for a newer car. My 2001.5 1.8t Passat used to get 31-37mpg so I was expecting something comparable. I also have a check engine light for misfires and "lean bank 1". I'm hoping this clears it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VW KEVIN G said:


> This weekend I am getting my carbon cleaning done. 150,000 miles. I don't know if the previous owner ever did the job or not.


I think we have a winner for Most Carbon Buildup!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VW KEVIN G said:


> It seemed to run fine. But I haven't had it long enough to know what it should run like. I only get 22 - 25mpg which I thought was disappointing for a newer car. My 2001.5 1.8t Passat used to get 31-37mpg so I was expecting something comparable. I also have a check engine light for misfires and "lean bank 1". I'm hoping this clears it.


Your should definitely see a bump in your mileage, and it should take care of your misfires as well.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Yay! What did I win? Hopefully a TT-RS!


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> I'm right around the corner from you in Sumner!
> Nice looking car!





BeeAlk said:


> It really does always rain in Washington, huh.


Thank you! We will have to get together sometime or at a gtg. 

I wouldn't say it rains all the time lol just about 90% of the time lol.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

20thGTIMAN said:


> I wouldn't say it rains all the time lol just about 90% of the time lol.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


>


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

davis_449 said:


> I agree. I have heard nothing but bad reviews on the functionality of all the features pay up brags about in his post. That's why I went aftermarket. Unfortunately, Kenwood doesn't make the unit for the A3 that they do for the MKVI that's full OEM fit and finish, but with reliable Kenwood tech backing it up. I realize everything's Made in China these days, but the cheap Chinese **** like the Dynavin units does nothing for me. If I really wanted the OEM look, I'd buy an RNS-e and be done with it. Too bad they were WAY more money than I was willing to spend back in 2011 when I bought my car.
> 
> 
> Yes.


Bragged about? Lol. All I did is explain why I bought the unit I did instead of some Kenwood, Pioneer or Alpine. And I certainly didn't want something cheap and ricer looking with blue or green buttons that don't match the rest of the interior. As far as cheap, or features not working, again, lol. I guess I got lucky and just got a good working unit. How well does your BT work? Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

pay up said:


> Bragged about? Lol. All I did is explain why I bought the unit I did instead of some Kenwood, Pioneer or Alpine. And I certainly didn't want something cheap and ricer looking with blue or green buttons that don't match the rest of the interior. As far as cheap, or features not working, again, lol. I guess I got lucky and just got a good working unit. How well does your BT work? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


Sorry, maybe the wrong choice of words, but I would consider those features over an RNS-e (working right, of course) to be bragging rights over an RNS-e. That aside, as you've just seen in here, I get a lot of compliments on how OEM my HU looks. Also, my buttons match the lighting in the car perfectly. So I don't see the point of your second statement there. Seems to me, you just didn't shop hard enough if you think all the Alpine's Kenwood's, and Pioneers are ricer looking. I also said you probably got lucky with a decently made HU. Still, I see A LOT of people thrilled with these Chinese knock-off OEM HU replacements (Dynavin is just one of MANY companies that make the HU you have) only to be bitching about them a week to a month later and looking for a RNS-e or AVIC to replace it. I think the AVIC D3 was the better one as far as OEM looking from the aftermarket:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

put it on jackstands

first time she's run in a few months. moved about 10 feet forward. :thumbup:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Picked up some new calipers getting ready for a big brake upgrade. -),


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ordered H&R 39220-1 Coilovers for my A3.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Ordered H&R 39220-1 Coilovers for my A3.


I just installed H&R ultra lows on my a3, they go super low.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

20thGTIMAN said:


> I just installed H&R ultra lows on my a3, they go super low.


Right on. I'm replacing my KW V1's. I really wanted Bilstein PSS10s but settled with these coilovers. Install takes place on Saturday, will post a review shortly after that. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Ordered H&R 39220-1 Coilovers for my A3.


did you get the 2VA spring for the front coil? it's a revised addition and has an extra coil to accept the weight of the 3.2


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tcardio said:


> did you get the 2VA spring for the front coil? it's a revised addition and has an extra coil to accept the weight of the 3.2


I spoke to someone at achtuning, and he claims that the kit should bolt on with no problems. I hope he's right. 

http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-39220-1-Premium-Coilover-Kit-Audi-A3-32-20t-Quattro.aspx


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tcardio said:


> did you get the 2VA spring for the front coil? it's a revised addition and has an extra coil to accept the weight of the 3.2


all other things being equal, and extra coil in a spring will lower the spring rate, making it softer.

not what you want for a heavier car.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Fixed my open sky sun roof. Well, it wasn't even broken. It came down to being a poor contact in the fuse panel! For once a repair on this thing turned out to be a pleasant surprise :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Fixed my open sky sun roof. Well, it wasn't even broken. It came down to being a poor contact in the fuse panel! For once a repair on this thing turned out to be a pleasant surprise :thumbup:


Hell yes. Don't you just love that? Panic sets in, then you investigate & find a 2 minute or less fix. Lucky you! :beer:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Fixed my open sky sun roof. Well, it wasn't even broken. It came down to being a poor contact in the fuse panel! For once a repair on this thing turned out to be a pleasant surprise :thumbup:


I love it when this happens, rare though it does.:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Hell yes. Don't you just love that? Panic sets in, then you investigate & find a 2 minute or less fix. Lucky you! :beer:


Love it so much. Had that happen with my coil packs on my Gti on a road trip... Kicks out... didn't have a spare... Went and checked all the coil packs - tried starting the car again, ran perfect until I sold it.

Was hoping my A3 would be the same when it broke down actually


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Arm rest cover (latch was busted), rear wiper (was old), sparks, and cam follower.

Got all the easy stuff outta the way to prep for doing the flywheel. AKA put it off another night. :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Arm rest cover (latch was busted), rear wiper (was old), sparks, and cam follower.


Do you have the banjo bolt on your HPFP? I'd say changing the cam follower was easy too if it weren't for that god damn bolt. Every time I end up spending 5x as much time as I should because of it.. And one of these times it's going to get cross threaded on the way back in.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Received my new antenna cover. Only thing is they sent the entire antenna assembly and I don't have a small enough torx bit to disassemble it :banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Received my new antenna cover. Only thing is they sent the entire antenna assembly and I don't have a small enough torx bit to disassemble it :banghead:



How much was it and where did you get it? Is the antenna cover painted?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Do you have the banjo bolt on your HPFP? I'd say changing the cam follower was easy too if it weren't for that god damn bolt. Every time I end up spending 5x as much time as I should because of it.. And one of these times it's going to get cross threaded on the way back in.


I do. 06 only special! I use vice grips to loosen it, then take it out by hand. To reinstall, push backwards on the steel line where there is a block "T" fitting with your right while you cross with the left and get the bolt started with that hand. It's an awkward position because you're crossed over and upside down, but it's the only way I can get my big hands in there without removing a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> How much was it and where did you get it? Is the antenna cover painted?


I got it from Autohaas (via facebook) for $80 shipped. It's painted red and I plan to glue it on because I don't want to run anything by messing with the headliner. Going to just plasti-dip it black for now and (maybe) have it painted lava in the spring.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I got it from Autohaas (via facebook) for $80 shipped. It's painted red and I plan to glue it on because I don't want to run anything by messing with the headliner. Going to just plasti-dip it black for now and (maybe) have it painted lava in the spring.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> I do. 06 only special! I use vice grips to loosen it, then take it out by hand. To reinstall, push backwards on the steel line where there is a block "T" fitting with your right while you cross with the left and get the bolt started with that hand. It's an awkward position because you're crossed over and upside down, but it's the only way I can get my big hands in there without removing a bunch of other stuff.


I'll have to try using a vice. There isn't much lip to grab from what I remember, though. Are you tightening it back up with the vice as well, or using the triple square? I'm about 5k miles behind when I wanted to check my follower..


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Received my new antenna cover. Only thing is they sent the entire antenna assembly and I don't have a small enough torx bit to disassemble it :banghead:


The right way: Get the right torx bit.

The ghetto way: Use a dremel with a cutting wheel and cut a slot into the head for using a regular old screwdriver.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Installed my P3Cars digital boost gauge. Love it- have to play with it more to learn all the different readings you can get.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> The right way: Get the right torx bit.
> 
> The ghetto way: Use a dremel with a cutting wheel and cut a slot into the head for using a regular old screwdriver.


I'll be finding the right torx bit...wouldn't hurt to expand the set :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I'll have to try using a vice. There isn't much lip to grab from what I remember, though. Are you tightening it back up with the vice as well, or using the triple square? I'm about 5k miles behind when I wanted to check my follower..


Soooo

I have the triple square. You need a short one to clear the intake manifold. I used this the first time and the bolt stripped. Don't use a vise, you won't get it in there. Use vise GRIPS! :laugh:

I wouldn't be overly concerned about mileage. I forget when I replaced mine, but I think this is the second one I've replaced (so third total in the car AFAIK) and she's at ~130k.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Soooo
> 
> I have the triple square. You need a short one to clear the intake manifold. I used this the first time and the bolt stripped. Don't use a vise, you won't get it in there. Use vise GRIPS! :laugh:
> 
> I wouldn't be overly concerned about mileage. I forget when I replaced mine, but I think this is the second one I've replaced (so third total in the car AFAIK) and she's at ~130k.


Vice grips? Nah, I think it'll be easier to flip my car upside down and get that bolt into the vice on my workbench. Or maybe flip my workbench and get the vice under the hood that way.

I've used a triple square in the past and while I was able to get the bolt in and out without stripping it, it was a royal PITA. 

Only reason I'm fretting the mileage is because I've been noticing my fuel pump making a bit more noise than usual. I also bumped up the fuel pressure since I've last installed a new follower. I'm also stage 2+ so my follower won't last as long as an untuned one..


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Two new Potenza RE970AS Pole Positions up front.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wrapped the OEM center caps with black vinyl.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

That looks really good!! I plan to do the same with my center caps, except I plan to wrap mine in red vinyl.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice caps. Mine are peeling.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Almost traded it for a B6 S4, almost.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> Almost traded it for a B6 S4, almost.


Um... I want that deal...

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> That looks really good!! I plan to do the same with my center caps, except I plan to wrap mine in red vinyl.


I did mine in red.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Got all the junk out of the way of the transmission coming out. It's been driven about 1/4 mile since the last time it was out, so it went pretty easy!


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

JDBVR6 said:


> That looks really good!! I plan to do the same with my center caps, except I plan to wrap mine in red vinyl.


Thanks, as I was doing them I thought I should have done it in red instead since the car is red.



MisterJJ said:


> Nice caps. Mine are peeling.


Thanks, mine actually weren't, probably because the car has been in texas its whole life, mainly the plano/mckinney/dallas area




DG7Projects said:


> I did mine in red.


Yup, should have done mine in red, to late now, I can't justify buying a thing of red vinyl when I won't use even 1/4 of it, unless I can find a smaller quantity somewhere. The brand I bought only comes in a 60"x12" roll. Maybe I could get a smaller roll of a different brand.

Maybe see if I can find another set of caps for cheap and wrap them in red and just swap them out randomly when I feel like it.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Drove the friggin green freezer inside so it would melt and maybe, just maybe, if I'm not too lazy, I could do some work on it.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Blah, doüblepost. :wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

K092084 said:


> Yup, should have done mine in red, to late now, I can't justify buying a thing of red vinyl when I won't use even 1/4 of it, unless I can find a smaller quantity somewhere. The brand I bought only comes in a 60"x12" roll. Maybe I could get a smaller roll of a different brand.
> 
> Maybe see if I can find another set of caps for cheap and wrap them in red and just swap them out randomly when I feel like it.


A lot of places will send vinyl samples, and one sample would likely be enough for 4 caps. Just google vinyl sheet samples and you should find a few places :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Added these:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

beckermanex said:


> Added these:


Me too- picked up 5 HP!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

beckermanex said:


> Added these:





skotti said:


> Me too- picked up 5 HP!


Did you guys get yours from ECS? Mine had a yellowish tint to them.. I put them on but am not too crazy about em.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

K092084 said:


> Yup, should have done mine in red, to late now, I can't justify buying a thing of red vinyl when I won't use even 1/4 of it, unless I can find a smaller quantity somewhere.


PM me your address. I'll mail you some red vinyl. I have extra to spare. :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, ECS- a steal!
No issues with mine.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Did you guys get yours from ECS? Mine had a yellowish tint to them.. I put them on but am not too crazy about em.


ditto


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

kharma said:


> ditto


You remembered to take off the protective film?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

-Removed KWs, installed H&R premium coilovers. 
-new strut mounts & bearings 
-new brakes and rotors all around
-oil change


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

skotti said:


> Me too- picked up 5 HP!


Did yours come with double sided tape? Cause I've had my s line ones for like 6 months and haven't gotten around to putting them in.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

pay up said:


> Did yours come with double sided tape? Cause I've had my s line ones for like 6 months and haven't gotten around to putting them in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


The A3 ones from the ECS sale a while back had adhesive backing, not double sided tape.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

pay up said:


> Did yours come with double sided tape? Cause I've had my s line ones for like 6 months and haven't gotten around to putting them in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


IIRC, you peel off the adhesive cover, I don't think it was tape- but really can't remember for sure.
Either way, it comes with what you need.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Did you guys get yours from ECS? Mine had a yellowish tint to them.. I put them on but am not too crazy about em.


Mine kinda looked yellowish in the box, but I think it was the awful florescent light I looked at it in, once installed, they looked perfect. They were a steal, very good deal!


----------



## djkiki1 (Jul 8, 2008)

*I tuned her with GIAC*

Just tuned my car on Friday its had the time to adjust and I love my chip. I have a 2009 Audi A3 TSI engine with a DSG transmission. I previously had a 20th anniversary GTI with the GIAC tune on it as well and I loved how hard that tune pulled. So with my previous satisfaction with GIAC I decided to give them another shot and run their X+ tune on my A3. Only mods I have are an Autotech cold air intake and now the tune. I am more than satisfied with their tune. I recommend everyone give GIAC a shot at tuning your car.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

So I worked on this for an afternoon, originally I had the LEDs mounted under the dash (those are the first two pictures) and it was bright, really bright, then I moved them to being somewhat hidden behind some of the trim under the dash that deflected some of the light. Not sure if I totally like it, and if I'll keep it, it was really easy to do so removing it isn't too much time out of my day, but I thought it looked nice. These are LED strips, tied directly into the car's interior lights, they even fade with the dial on the light switch. The lights only turn on with the headlights. Opinions?

Here are the FULL BLOWN lights.



















Here are the LED strips using the trim as a deflector and a little more subtle (all cell phone pics)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It looks nice, but it's not for me. I prefer the car to be pitch dark inside when it's dark outside.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> It looks nice, but it's not for me. I prefer the car to be pitch dark inside when it's dark outside.


Its very subtle in the second set of pictures, which is what its at now, but I hear you about being dark as well, going to try it out for a while and see if I want to keep it. Wiring took all but 10 minutes so no biggie.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> Its very subtle in the second set of pictures, which is what its at now, but I hear you about being dark as well, going to try it out for a while and see if I want to keep it. Wiring took all but 10 minutes so no biggie.


:thumbup: for trying it out.

I know this is an option in mk6s, so it's not too off the wall. I had a request from a friend to activate footwell lighting via Vag-com in a Golf R, which I obliged, but it's just not my thing. A lot of people like it though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wrote the bitch off!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Dislike. Sorry Ponto.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> ^ Dislike. Sorry Ponto.


Yea  it sucks... all because of an engine. Go figure. :sly:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Yea  it sucks... all because of an engine. Go figure. :sly:


So are you officially car shopping now?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> So are you officially car shopping now?


Basically yea. Going to drive the old green monster til I figure out what I want to do/buy.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Wrote the bitch off!


Tough break, sorry man. Can you buy the car back and use left over money to drop a new motor in?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Wrote the bitch off!


Tough break, sorry man. Can you buy the car back and use left over money to drop a new motor in? Rob Cote, thanks for the tip on using vice grips on the banjo bolt. It helped beak it free pretty easily. I used a ratcheting 12pt box wrench with a long M8 to get it out the rest and it was pretty easy this time around.

11k miles on on this cam follower, all of it at stage 2+. 123k miles on the motor.




























For the entire life of the follower the motor was run with Mobil 1 0W40 or the new Pennzoil 5W40 that's been all the rage.

With the new follower I'm going to run only Liqui Moly 5W40 and check it again at the same mileage, see if there's any difference. For science.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ponto said:


> basically yea. Going to drive the old green monster til i figure out what i want to do/buy.


link to part out thread?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Tough break, sorry man. Can you buy the car back and use left over money to drop a new motor in?


Yea possibly. But its 1200km away too... so gotta get it home etc.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> link to part out thread?


if I buy it back I have people interested in the entire car. 

But should be getting my tails, side markers, shifter all back.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> if I buy it back I have people interested in the entire car.


I would imagine so.

Drill out hole. Tap hole with pipe threads. Install plug. Flush engine oil. Profit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> I would imagine so.
> 
> Drill out hole. Tap hole with pipe threads. Install plug. Flush engine oil. Profit.













It had to have taken a chunk out of the crank though and threw it out of balance. Vibrated like crazy soon as it happened.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> It had to have taken a chunk out of the crank though and threw it out of balance. Vibrated like crazy soon as it happened.


They didn't take off the oil pan? That should've shown any obvious damage like that..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> They didn't take off the oil pan? That should've shown any obvious damage like that..


haha no - because it was insurance they tried to get the bolt out.. Couldn't... so they left it. Because the block is toast it needs a new engine, or replacement engine. They didn't want to spend more time on it since insurance was now footing the bill.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> It had to have taken a chunk out of the crank though and threw it out of balance. Vibrated like crazy soon as it happened.


I can't imagine the bolt having enough force to do that... but it's hard to believe it got through the case in the first place. Time to fess up. You shot that bolt into your engine with a rail gun, right?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> I can't imagine the bolt having enough force to do that... but it's hard to believe it got through the case in the first place. Time to fess up. You shot that bolt into your engine with a rail gun, right?


Yeah man, got into a road warrior battle. 

It is a cast iron block, which can be brittle when hit just right as well. Few mechanic friends have informed me on some of their own projects they may have fcked a block or two up with a miss swing of a hammer.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Going to drive the old green monster.














BeeAlk said:


> Rob Cote, thanks for the tip on using vice grips on the banjo bolt.


Welcome! That's why we're here. Your follower looks about the same as mine did when I swapped it last week. I think it had around 40-50k miles on it? I forget. Maybe it was less than that. The first one I did was around 60-70k I think. I think that they wear the spot in the center pretty quickly, then after that they "age" very slowly. This is based on hardly any facts, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome! That's why we're here. Your follower looks about the same as mine did when I swapped it last week. I think it had around 40-50k miles on it? I forget. Maybe it was less than that. The first one I did was around 60-70k I think. I think that they wear the spot in the center pretty quickly, then after that they "age" very slowly. This is based on hardly any facts, so take it for what it's worth.[/QUOTE]

That's interesting because everything I've read has led me to believe that the black coating is the "tough stuff." Meaning once it's worn through the wear gets accelerated. I don't think I'll be replacing my follower at 10k this time around.. I'll check it at 10 though. It took me 1/2 the time to inspect it this time around.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> It took me 1/2 the time to inspect it this time around.


It's really easy after you've done it once or twice. I've heard it's even easier if you don't have 06 banjo bolt goodness.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear Ryan, it sucks, especially after the lengths you went through to get the car. Let me know if you see another car you want in Miami and I'll be glad to check it out for you. :thumbup: Good luck man.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Sorry to hear Ryan, it sucks, especially after the lengths you went through to get the car. Let me know if you see another car you want in Miami and I'll be glad to check it out for you. :thumbup: Good luck man.


Thanks man, and still owe you that beer! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You should just take it back and replace the block. It's not that difficult, especially if you can get a long block. I've been in a similar situation before, and I kick myself for letting the car go for such a stupid reason. I could have fixed it. I was just so frustrated with it at the time I didn't want to look at it anymore.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Thanks man, and still owe you that beer! :thumbup:



:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> :thumbup:


But won't be buying a US car... our Dollar... Sorry Loonie sucks ass right now. :sly:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> But won't be buying a US car... our Dollar... Sorry Loonie sucks ass right now. :sly:


LOL sorry to hear. Anyways, I would do what Rob suggested as well as many others. Buy back the car and replace the motor. You should do an R36 motor and do a Tranny swap


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

FTR- my transmission came out way easier the second time around. Now that I know what I'm doing.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> FTR- my transmission came out way easier the second time around. Now that I know what I'm doing.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> Finally, after three years, put the dead pedal in to match the accelerator and brake pedal.:banghead: Couple of shameless interior whoring pics thrown in, too.


Which Pioneer HU do you have? Also, which shifter knob?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

stronic shifter knob


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Used of Keef. For a good price! haha
> 
> Install was so quick and easy... Just gotta make sure not to close the hatch when you have the licence plate plug wire undone as it also powers the hatch handle.
> 
> ...


Are the inners the same for both US and Euro? Looking at the eBay seller and BKS it looks like its only for the outters? Without coding the car (2008 preface) what will the lights look like until I can get it coded?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u and euro inner both same.

i believe it will be lighted up like the standard light. the ring will be lit so will the brake light at 1/2 the power


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

> Which Pioneer HU do you have? Also, which shifter knob?





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> stronic shifter knob


^This and it's a Pioneer AVIC Z120BT.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> u and euro inner both same.
> 
> i believe it will be lighted up like the standard light. the ring will be lit so will the brake light at 1/2 the power


Correct.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Correct.


Thanks for responding to my zombie posts! Just making a list of "wishes" with my Uncle Sam money 

I've read that it's a PITA to change the knob, true?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Got flashed with GIAC's stage 2 tune. Car pulls crazy strong in the high end now, plus no more CEL staring me in the face. :thumbup: 

I also got a pair of stainless steel exhaust tips installed. 


At the shop getting flashed. You can see my old exhaust tips in the photo.









*New tips*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Thanks for responding to my zombie posts! Just making a list of "wishes" with my Uncle Sam money
> 
> I've read that it's a PITA to change the knob, true?


Ah its not to bad. Do the cut and tap method and it takes like 10-15 minutes. Find my thread and its in there somewhere as a DIY sorta... I think. Maybe its on Audizine I forget.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I did the heat and twist method. Took my time with it, didn't have any issues.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Changed out for the CBI bulbs and added a little color to the cutoff!!! eace:




















Spending this snowstorm inside and what else to do but work on the A3.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

iwanturbo said:


> Changed out for the CBI bulbs and added a little color to the cutoff!!! eace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6000k?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

where u get bulbs?

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/components/bulbs/d1s-osram-xenarc-66144-cbi.html#.Ut7lCfvTnGh


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> 6000k?


CBI's only come in 5000K.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I did the heat and twist method. Took my time with it, didn't have any issues.


This doesn't look too hard, provided you don't snap the thing, but I can't really find anything on the tap method, anyone care to summarize?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> This doesn't look too hard, provided you don't snap the thing, but I can't really find anything on the tap method, anyone care to summarize?


Cut the plastic shaft off cleanly, drill a small hole in the center of both pieces, thread a grub screw into the bottom piece, thread the top piece on and tighten until it is turned where you want it. I'd also probably secure it with some epoxy or something.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> This doesn't look too hard, provided you don't snap the thing, but I can't really find anything on the tap method, anyone care to summarize?


The install is pretty straight forward... You have two options.

1. Head the plastic shift rod and rotate 90 degrees. Few people have had success with this method, you just have to go super slow and take your time. 

2. Cut off shift rod, tap and die both ends, insert 2mm grub screw and reattach. This method is more proven and safer. 



I tried the heat and twist. And failed, breaking the shift rod. (Now this is dangerous, to replace the shift rod from the dealer is ridiculous and expensive as you cannot replace just the little plastic rod, but you replace the entire shifting mechanism)










However thanks to a MisterJJ on Fourtitude I had myself a replacement rod! (He made a batch of new rod tops to tap and die into the old shift rod)










Shown here is my broken shift rod with the 2mm grub screw in place. 









And here is the other end of the shift rod (testing depth of the grub screw on it before install, do this because its a pain to unscrew it all if you don't make the holes deep enough)










Once both have been tap and died... then simply screw it on and have the holes facing forward instead of sideways.


I should note doing the cut and screw method took me about 15 minutes and it has been perfect ever since.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

TBomb said:


> What trim plate is that with your head unit? I doubt I will ditch my RNS-E anytime soon, but that is the most OEM looking aftermarket head unit install I've seen in our cars :thumbup:


I'm a newb with this aftermarket radio stuff...but how do you guys get the climat control lower on the dash and squeeze that double din in? My factory radio is a single din and the climate control sits higher up. Is this part of the double din kit?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Worthlessbackup said:


> I'm a newb with this aftermarket radio stuff...but how do you guys get the climat control lower on the dash and squeeze that double din in? My factory radio is a single din and the climate control sits higher up. Is this part of the double din kit?


comes standard when you buy car with double din unit installed.

you can cut the climate control faceplate to fit when you have single din.

cut the sides thinner then install.
u also need double din skeleton kit


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> comes standard when you buy car with double din unit installed.
> 
> you can cut the climate control faceplate to fit when you have single din.
> 
> ...


Oh that sucks. I'm assuming there is no efficient way or cutting the sides without it looking chopped? I'd hate to lose that OEM fit and finish. I can only imagine what the price of the climate control double din piece is.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Bought the bulsbs from factoryxenon.com.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Got bored and decided to painted the engine cover insert, since I am not getting a CAI or intake anytime soon, to match the car body paint color with some extra spray paint I had laying around.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Oh that sucks. I'm assuming there is no efficient way or cutting the sides without it looking chopped? I'd hate to lose that OEM fit and finish. I can only imagine what the price of the climate control double din piece is.


sawzaw will cut it pretty nicely.

I done it on terjee's car.

it cuts very straight., you can also sand it after to make it even.

or just buy a HAVC unit off ebay for like 50? bux


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Worthlessbackup said:


> I'm a newb with this aftermarket radio stuff...but how do you guys get the climat control lower on the dash and squeeze that double din in? My factory radio is a single din and the climate control sits higher up. Is this part of the double din kit?


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2717253

The "DIY" sticky has all the answers you seek. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> The "DIY" sticky has all the answers you seek. :thumbup:


Get outta here?!?! People don't look at that first (and search) before posting?


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Get outta here?!?! People don't look at that first (and search) before posting?


I typically do, but since double dins and radios were being discussed in this thread recently, I opted to ask here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Worthlessbackup said:


> I typically do, but since double dins and radios were being discussed in this thread recently, I opted to ask here.


:thumbup: At least you didn't start up a new thread.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

K092084 said:


> Got bored and decided to painted the engine cover insert, since I am not getting a CAI or intake anytime soon, to match the car body paint color with some extra spray paint I had laying around.


Not bad :thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

vwlippy said:


> Not bad :thumbup:


Agreed! Great work... especially considering it's a rattle can job!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Cut the plastic shaft off cleanly, drill a small hole in the center of both pieces, thread a grub screw into the bottom piece, thread the top piece on and tighten until it is turned where you want it. I'd also probably secure it with some epoxy or something.


Now this may sound stupid (I know, I know) but couldn't you just drill through the plastic shaft to make a hole going front to back AND and one going left to right? Would there not be enough plastic left to reasonably support the stress?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thats too much holes. u wanna keep as much plastic in there


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

vwlippy said:


> Not bad :thumbup:





Worthlessbackup said:


> Agreed! Great work... especially considering it's a rattle can job!


Thanks. Especially since I have had the red for a couple years just sitting on a shelf. 
Could look a little nicer though since I was somewhat lazy with it but didn't feel like making it look perfect since it will most likely get replaced in the future. I didn't do any sanding at all, just cleaned it, did 4 layers of red and 2-3 layers of clear, then let it dry for a couple of days. 

Looks better then the goldish color it was before.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anybody have the instructions to install the votex side skirts? I lost mine and my body shop that I go to doesn't know how to put them on.

Also I still have my s3 shift knob...not installed. Does anyone have a good write up that I can use? (the safer method pref)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jowsley0923 said:


> Does anybody have the instructions to install the votex side skirts?


I'm pretty sure i do. Just the side skirts? Lemme double check when I get home. If not, I can explain it as I did mine myself (with a 2nd set of hands), if that would suffice. In the meantime, source some local windshield adhesive and a caulking gun.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

jowsley0923 said:


> Does anybody have the instructions to install the votex side skirts? I lost mine and my body shop that I go to doesn't know how to put them on.
> 
> Also I still have my s3 shift knob...not installed. Does anyone have a good write up that I can use? (the safer method pref)


I found a a link with the PDF of all three of the manuals, I am going to try and find them again and then I'll post it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> Also I still have my s3 shift knob...not installed. Does anyone have a good write up that I can use? (the safer method pref)


Cut and grub screw method is prob. the best unless you're skilled w/ steady hands and a heat gun. TP did a write up somewhere...

Edit, see the top of this page, post by Ponto

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...to-your-A3&p=84707822&viewfull=1#post84707822


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

K092084 said:


> Got bored and decided to painted the engine cover insert, since I am not getting a CAI or intake anytime soon, to match the car body paint color with some extra spray paint I had laying around.


Mine used to look like that, now it looks like this.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> TP


As in toilet paper? :laugh: :heart:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm pretty sure i do. Just the side skirts? Lemme double check when I get home. If not, I can explain it as I did mine myself (with a 2nd set of hands), if that would suffice. In the meantime, source some local windshield adhesive and a caulking gun.





20thGTIMAN said:


> I found a a link with the PDF of all three of the manuals, I am going to try and find them again and then I'll post it.


Thank to the both of ya, I just need the directions on how to mount them.





krazyboi said:


> Cut and grub screw method is prob. the best unless you're skilled w/ steady hands and a heat gun. TP did a write up somewhere...
> 
> Edit, see the top of this page, post by Ponto
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...to-your-A3&p=84707822&viewfull=1#post84707822



I found the write up that TP did, but the pictures aren't there anymore. By the look of the top picture do I saw off the plastic park right where the metal starts? or deep in like he did?


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

jowsley0923 said:


> Thank to the both of ya, I just need the directions on how to mount them.QUOTE]
> 
> Its really easy to do, the key is finding the right glue/adhesive for it to stay on. I havent had the best of luck with the one I did which was just double sided tape. It held great near the door stills but not so great in other spots. Now the front is held by a screw but the front corner needs glue to be held along with the rear of the skirt. Now under the skirt there are two brackets that are suppose the be glued under the car kinda matches up to the pinch welds under the car, when thats glued it helps keeps the cruve of the skirt to match the curve of the body of the car. hopefully this makes some sense lol at least before i find that manual for you lol.
> 
> I just gave up and have a well known local shop re doing it for me, they recently did there own a3 build with installing the whole votex kit using OEM glue fromVW/Audi them selfs and they track the hell out of it and they said it hasnt moved or loosen at all, so let's hope that works lol.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

jowsley0923 said:


> Thank to the both of ya, I just need the directions on how to mount them.


http://audi.bernardiparts.com/images/install/A3_SideSkirts_8E0857925C6PS.pdf


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> I found the write up that TP did, but the pictures aren't there anymore. By the look of the top picture do I saw off the plastic park right where the metal starts? or deep in like he did?


Yea, I cut mine right where the metal part meets. That way it was pretty flat.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I read on a few forums that urethane windshield adhesive works better than the OEM glue. I haven't tried both, I just went with windshield adhesive because it was recommended, easy to source, and possibly cheaper as well. It's held up for a couple years now, no issues. The brackets on the side skirts should match up with the bottom corner of the rocker panels. Put a dabble of glue on each when you install them. Also, a small bead along the entire top edge and down the front and rear edges. If you look closely at the skirts, there is a sort of groove molded in for where you should apply glue. Don't overdo it or that **** will seep out everywhere and you'll have a mess. If that **** gets on anything, it gets on everything. It's like grease. Except you can't get it off. I recommend to get comfortable and test fit everything at least a few times. You have time before the glue dries, so take your time. It's not hard, you just have to be patient and DO NOT RUSH. I know you said you're going to have a shop do it, but this is for anyone who wants to try it themselves. Or if you change your mind. I think anyone is capable.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Blindsider said:


> http://audi.bernardiparts.com/images/install/A3_SideSkirts_8E0857925C6PS.pdf


Hahha just found the link and was just about to post it lol.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I read on a few forums that urethane windshield adhesive works better than the OEM glue. I haven't tried both, I just went with windshield adhesive because it was recommended, easy to source, and possibly cheaper as well. It's held up for a couple years now, no issues. The brackets on the side skirts should match up with the bottom corner of the rocker panels. Put a dabble of glue on each when you install them. Also, a small bead along the entire top edge and down the front and rear edges. If you look closely at the skirts, there is a sort of groove molded in for where you should apply glue. Don't overdo it or that **** will seep out everywhere and you'll have a mess. If that **** gets on anything, it gets on everything. It's like grease. Except you can't get it off. I recommend to get comfortable and test fit everything at least a few times. You have time before the glue dries, so take your time. It's not hard, you just have to be patient and DO NOT RUSH. I know you said you're going to have a shop do it, but this is for anyone who wants to try it themselves. Or if you change your mind. I think anyone is capable.


Ya, after re doing it a couple of times with just 3m tape and some general trim glue it still failed. I did read the 3m steam sealer works perfectly and I want to say the other was called Wustes (sp) same thing. I would love to re try and try it with above products lol but sometimes its better just to cut your losses and pay some one to do it lol. Its not going to be too much for it to get re done at, the same with they are going to re done my front lip and attach the hatch spoiler.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is what I'm gonna go with when I install my side skirts in March.... 

Loctite E-120HP Hysol Epoxy Adhesive, Ultra Strength


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

dont cut the shift rod deep. cut it where it meets the metal. because if you drill holdd off center the top rod will ride along the metal surround. so cut it top of the metal surround so it i will move freely.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> This is what I'm gonna go with when I install my side skirts in March....
> 
> Loctite E-120HP Hysol Epoxy Adhesive, Ultra Strength


Thanks for the link! I am about to install S3 skirts in a month as soon as I have them painted.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponto said:


> The install is pretty straight forward... You have two options.
> 
> 1. Head the plastic shift rod and rotate 90 degrees. Few people have had success with this method, you just have to go super slow and take your time.
> 
> ...



One more question and I'll stop hijacking this thread, but why do you have a grub screw on both the car end, and the end of the "new" plastic piece? Would you only have it one one end and screw the top into the bottom (aka the car piece) and voila?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Evo V said:


> Thanks for the link! I am about to install S3 skirts in a month as soon as I have them painted.


S-line? No need for expoxy/glue. I'm assuming you got the S3 door blades as well right?!?!


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

OCaudi said:


> Mine used to look like that, now it looks like this.


Just needs a good cleaning is all.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> S-line? No need for expoxy/glue. I'm assuming you got the S3 door blades as well right?!?!


Yes - I have the skirts and the door blades.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Milltek turbo back, no cat or resonator. Made an adapter for the stock downpipe, slips right on to the catback for emissions testing. It is not as load as I thought it would be, sounds really good I think.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> S-line? No need for expoxy/glue. I'm assuming you got the S3 door blades as well right?!?!


What did you use? Double sided adhesive?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

everfresh59 said:


> What did you use? Double sided adhesive?


Bolted right on IIRC


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

just got my pcv! replacing it tomorrow...

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gave her a bath..


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

PCV replaced...almost a 5min job

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced LPFP. Washed off the area first but I thought the area around the pump was raised and wouldn't let the excess water in when I removed the pump. Nope. The raised area was just the gasket which came out with the pump and let water and dirt run into the tank. But I had almost no gas in the tank so it was easy to clean out.

Afterwards I got a "check gas cap" warning, which I had never seen before. It went away a few minutes later. I hope it was just a result of changing the pump and not a real leak.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Afterwards I got a "check gas cap" warning, which I had never seen before. It went away a few minutes later. I hope it was just a result of changing the pump and not a real leak.


Likely just due to the tank being open and thus de-pressurized. I believe there is an EVAP pump that basically slightly pressurizes the gas tank to check for any leaks. Typically the gas cap will not seal and that is where the leak occurs...it's all part of the emissions controls. Anyway, it probably saw a lower pressure than it expected since it had to re-pressurize the whole tank and that's the reason for the code...just my guess.


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

broke my rear driver side window regulator. yay.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hopefully picking it up from the body shop today.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So don't do business with partsgeek.com. :banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Installed my new mirrors this past weekend


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Installed my new mirrors this past weekend


dAAANG

And like I said all you are missing is the euro headlights and that thing is beyond its already perfect state. :thumbup:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Installed my new mirrors this past weekend


Looks great man:thumbup:. I almost went with those set of wheels, but I decided to go with the 0.01 style


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> So don't do business with partsgeek.com. :banghead::thumbdown:


I sense a story opcorn:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I sense a story opcorn:


Yea if you want it, here:

I ordered flywheel bolts on Sunday. Monday I get a confirmation email and it says to expect another email confirming shipment in 1-2 business days. Okay, so Wednesday. Nothing by Friday, so I call them. Option 1 - place an order (No, order's already placed), option 2 - if you got an e-mail stating your card was declined (No...), option 3 - everything else. Okay...so option 3 simply says they handle all issues on their website. What the ****, okay. So I fill out their form and twiddle my thumbs. Bolts still haven't shipped AFAIK. I eventually get an email from them that says to call their number. What the ****. Okay, whatever, just do it. So...option 2? I guess? I got an e-mail...it just didn't say that. So option 2. On hold for a couple minutes on my cell and it gets staticky, I'm around a bunch of people, I hang up...**** it, I'll deal with it in a bit. So I call again, this time option 1. Sales. Someone will pick up right away; they always want to make sales. Then I'll just have them transfer me. So this time I'm on a land line. For something like twenty minutes. And what I discover is that their hold music is staticky. The recording lasts a minute or two and at the end, it goes static then fades to silence for probably 15 seconds. Then it restarts and it's perfectly clear. I'm convinced they did this intentionally to make people think they dropped the call and hang up. It worked on me. Mother****ers. So I e-mail them back and say that I've tried calling, no one answers, what's the deal? I get an automated response, "Someone will reply within 24-48 hours." Yea, okay. So I check my credit card statement and the charge isn't there. So I got that going for me, which is nice. Oh hey! Lightbulb! I'll just tell my bank not to let them charge my card. "Hello, bank? Yes, is it possible to block this charge?" Well...apparently they've already started the transaction? This is where it gets a little grey to me, as I don't fully understand how all this works. But the bank said they've "secured the funds". But they haven't actually taken them yet? So they amount $35.xx is in purgatory. And the bank can't do anything. What the ****. Okay so how to proceed? "Well," she says, "I've seen this happen before where the money was 'on hold' for up to 30 days." What the ****. Yeah, I'm not going to wait a month with my transmission sitting on the floor. So my only option is to wait for them to ship the parts and complete the transaction. If that ever happens.

In the meantime, I called up ECS and they took care of me. The bolts weren't on the website, but Shawn (I think?) was able to find them. I'll have them by week's end and they were like 5 bucks cheaper. The kicker is that's where I originally ordered all the other **** from, so I should have gotten the bolts then and none of this **** would have happened. But they weren't on the site, so I figured they weren't available or I didn't need to change them. Never assume, because it makes you feel like a douche. Or something like that, I forget how it goes. This has been the longest single project I've ever done if you count from when I pulled the transmission last time. I've done an engine swap by myself working only on weekends because I was away from home during college, with no engine swap history, and had the car up and running in less time.

/rant

****. :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea if you want it, here:
> 
> I ordered flywheel bolts on Sunday. Monday I get a confirmation email and it says to expect another email confirming shipment in 1-2 business days. Okay, so Wednesday. Nothing by Friday, so I call them. Option 1 - place an order (No, order's already placed), option 2 - if you got an e-mail stating your card was declined (No...), option 3 - everything else. Okay...so option 3 simply says they handle all issues on their website. What the ****, okay. So I fill out their form and twiddle my thumbs. Bolts still haven't shipped AFAIK. I eventually get an email from them that says to call their number. What the ****. Okay, whatever, just do it. So...option 2? I guess? I got an e-mail...it just didn't say that. So option 2. On hold for a couple minutes on my cell and it gets staticky, I'm around a bunch of people, I hang up...**** it, I'll deal with it in a bit. So I call again, this time option 1. Sales. Someone will pick up right away; they always want to make sales. Then I'll just have them transfer me. So this time I'm on a land line. For something like twenty minutes. And what I discover is that their hold music is staticky. The recording lasts a minute or two and at the end, it goes static then fades to silence for probably 15 seconds. Then it restarts and it's perfectly clear. I'm convinced they did this intentionally to make people think they dropped the call and hang up. It worked on me. Mother****ers. So I e-mail them back and say that I've tried calling, no one answers, what's the deal? I get an automated response, "Someone will reply within 24-48 hours." Yea, okay. So I check my credit card statement and the charge isn't there. So I got that going for me, which is nice. Oh hey! Lightbulb! I'll just tell my bank not to let them charge my card. "Hello, bank? Yes, is it possible to block this charge?" Well...apparently they've already started the transaction? This is where it gets a little grey to me, as I don't fully understand how all this works. But the bank said they've "secured the funds". But they haven't actually taken them yet? So they amount $35.xx is in purgatory. And the bank can't do anything. What the ****. Okay so how to proceed? "Well," she says, "I've seen this happen before where the money was 'on hold' for up to 30 days." What the ****. Yeah, I'm not going to wait a month with my transmission sitting on the floor. So my only option is to wait for them to ship the parts and complete the transaction. If that ever happens.
> 
> ...


Cliff notes please?

:beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Cliff notes please?
> 
> :beer:


TL; DR-



Rob Cote said:


> So don't do business with partsgeek.com. :banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> TL; DR-


LOL :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea if you want it, here:
> 
> I ordered flywheel bolts on Sunday. Monday I get a confirmation email and it says to expect another email confirming shipment in 1-2 business days. Okay, so Wednesday. Nothing by Friday, so I call them. Option 1 - place an order (No, order's already placed), option 2 - if you got an e-mail stating your card was declined (No...), option 3 - everything else. Okay...so option 3 simply says they handle all issues on their website. What the ****, okay. So I fill out their form and twiddle my thumbs. Bolts still haven't shipped AFAIK. I eventually get an email from them that says to call their number. What the ****. Okay, whatever, just do it. So...option 2? I guess? I got an e-mail...it just didn't say that. So option 2. On hold for a couple minutes on my cell and it gets staticky, I'm around a bunch of people, I hang up...**** it, I'll deal with it in a bit. So I call again, this time option 1. Sales. Someone will pick up right away; they always want to make sales. Then I'll just have them transfer me. So this time I'm on a land line. For something like twenty minutes. And what I discover is that their hold music is staticky. The recording lasts a minute or two and at the end, it goes static then fades to silence for probably 15 seconds. Then it restarts and it's perfectly clear. I'm convinced they did this intentionally to make people think they dropped the call and hang up. It worked on me. Mother****ers. So I e-mail them back and say that I've tried calling, no one answers, what's the deal? I get an automated response, "Someone will reply within 24-48 hours." Yea, okay. So I check my credit card statement and the charge isn't there. So I got that going for me, which is nice. Oh hey! Lightbulb! I'll just tell my bank not to let them charge my card. "Hello, bank? Yes, is it possible to block this charge?" Well...apparently they've already started the transaction? This is where it gets a little grey to me, as I don't fully understand how all this works. But the bank said they've "secured the funds". But they haven't actually taken them yet? So they amount $35.xx is in purgatory. And the bank can't do anything. What the ****. Okay so how to proceed? "Well," she says, "I've seen this happen before where the money was 'on hold' for up to 30 days." What the ****. Yeah, I'm not going to wait a month with my transmission sitting on the floor. So my only option is to wait for them to ship the parts and complete the transaction. If that ever happens.
> 
> ...



Well god damn, I'll be deleting their bookmark from my browser about now.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sold it

got a 2010 golf 2.5

just got tinted today


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> sold it
> 
> got a 2010 golf 2.5
> 
> just got tinted today


As an Asian, I feel like I've lost an elder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> sold it
> 
> got a 2010 golf 2.5
> 
> just got tinted today


So when are you getting you a turbo installed?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got my car back from the body shop. Rear bumper looks good as new. They also painted the center part of the valance black :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea if you want it, here:
> 
> I ordered flywheel bolts on Sunday. Monday I get a confirmation email and it says to expect another email confirming shipment in 1-2 business days. Okay, so Wednesday. Nothing by Friday, so I call them. Option 1 - place an order (No, order's already placed), option 2 - if you got an e-mail stating your card was declined (No...), option 3 - everything else. Okay...so option 3 simply says they handle all issues on their website. What the ****, okay. So I fill out their form and twiddle my thumbs. Bolts still haven't shipped AFAIK. I eventually get an email from them that says to call their number. What the ****. Okay, whatever, just do it. So...option 2? I guess? I got an e-mail...it just didn't say that. So option 2. On hold for a couple minutes on my cell and it gets staticky, I'm around a bunch of people, I hang up...**** it, I'll deal with it in a bit. So I call again, this time option 1. Sales. Someone will pick up right away; they always want to make sales. Then I'll just have them transfer me. So this time I'm on a land line. For something like twenty minutes. And what I discover is that their hold music is staticky. The recording lasts a minute or two and at the end, it goes static then fades to silence for probably 15 seconds. Then it restarts and it's perfectly clear. I'm convinced they did this intentionally to make people think they dropped the call and hang up. It worked on me. Mother****ers. So I e-mail them back and say that I've tried calling, no one answers, what's the deal? I get an automated response, "Someone will reply within 24-48 hours." Yea, okay. So I check my credit card statement and the charge isn't there. So I got that going for me, which is nice. Oh hey! Lightbulb! I'll just tell my bank not to let them charge my card. "Hello, bank? Yes, is it possible to block this charge?" Well...apparently they've already started the transaction? This is where it gets a little grey to me, as I don't fully understand how all this works. But the bank said they've "secured the funds". But they haven't actually taken them yet? So they amount $35.xx is in purgatory. And the bank can't do anything. What the ****. Okay so how to proceed? "Well," she says, "I've seen this happen before where the money was 'on hold' for up to 30 days." What the ****. Yeah, I'm not going to wait a month with my transmission sitting on the floor. So my only option is to wait for them to ship the parts and complete the transaction. If that ever happens.
> 
> ...


I should add that after I spoke with my bank and had read numerous partsgeek.com rants online, I was pretty fired up and I sent them an e-mail that said I had contacted my financial institution and I would like to cancel my order. I left out the part where the bank said their hands were metaphorically tied for the time being. And I didn't mention it to you guys that the confirmation e-mail I received after placing my order explicitly said that I couldn't change or cancel my order at that time. So, I didn't have much faith in this e-mail, but like I said, I was fired up. I just received an e-mail from partsgeek.com this morning stating that the money was refunded and the order was canceled. ECS package should arrive today. Hoping to get the car running today or tomorrow. :thumbup:

It de-escalated quickly.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Fixed my front air suspension leak w/ a $4 part :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i was gona order some 2011+ mirrors off parts geek


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i was gona order some 2011+ mirrors off parts geek


:laugh: ror. Good luck guy


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Drove it a mile up the road and then went Nodick skiing during lunch. The mudguards and the Q5 suspension really make the difference on snowy days like today.


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

I had the aluminum door trims converted to carbon fiber for a "cooler" look.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Flywheel is in but the tranny is mother****ing heavy. Waiting on a second set of hands next week to throw it back in. I forget how I did it myself last time. :facepalm:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Flywheel is in but the tranny is mother****ing heavy. Waiting on a second set of hands next week to throw it back in. I forget how I did it myself last time. :facepalm:


Is the car in Beverly? If so, I might be able to lend a hand next week.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Is the car in Beverly? If so, I might be able to lend a hand next week.


Ipswich. I have a friend who signed up to help out early next week. I appreciate the offer though! :heart:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Ipswich. I have a friend who signed up to help out early next week. I appreciate the offer though! :heart:


good luck with it. I work from home, and can cruise by if im not in the middle of a deadline. 

I was just in Ipswich yesterday.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Hit a piece of road debris, small vanity mirror ~24" by 15", on drivers side front.

Scratches everywhere from drivers side headlight to just before the Audi rings, top to bottom.

Pics tomorrow.

:banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DLV said:


> Drove it a mile up the road and then went *Nodick skiing* during lunch. The mudguards and the Q5 suspension really make the difference on snowy days like today.


Uhh...what?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Picture of similar, said, vanity mirror:










Damage:


----------



## imola20ae (Mar 13, 2005)

*ST coils and New Wheels!!!!!*


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


imola20ae said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup: The A3 looks best in blue.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Uhh...what?


Nodick skiing. It's for pu**ies


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DLV said:


> Nodick skiing. It's for pu**ies


:laugh: Not sure how much snow you guys got in Jackson Hole, but I was in Breckenridge this past week and there was so much snow the only thing I was afraid of was falling and breaking off my boner. Almost 4 feet of fresh pow this week


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

changed my front pads today and oil last night...

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Fix the image tag so the thread works again.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I put in the Passat subframe bolts. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! My front end is so much quieter now. I imagine this won't last very long and I'll be installing the tyrolsport kit..

Any reason the bolt would be this greasy when I took it out? Weird, I thought. Also, check out how much the OEM bolt stretched..



















I also replaced my busted up window regulator. It works now, but is still having a hard time rolling the window back up. I think I need to pull it all apart and grease up the tracks some more. It's not too bad of a job, actually..





































While I had the door apart I finally installed the new switches. SO much nicer!





















I haven't put the door all back together because I have plans for the armrest - I'm thinking I will be wrapping it in Alcantara, along with the other door armrests and the shift boot. Stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

imola20ae said:


>


Get them wheels of right meow! Salt kills.

Looks good though :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DLV your instagram link broke the page for me. I can't see anything posted after that.


----------



## imola20ae (Mar 13, 2005)

DLV said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: The A3 looks best in blue.



Couldn't agree more!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Got the driver's side headlight polished by a pro, passenger side had been replaced a while back and was fine. Found a guy on Craigslist her in Phoenix that sands and polishes for $30 for a pair of headlights. I didn't have the patience to do it. Took him 40 minutes of sanding, five minutes of polishing, to get my lens almost like new.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

DLV broke the thread.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*test*

test


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Anyone else's browser getting stuck on DLV's picture? I can't see any posts after it


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*a*


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*help*

help :facepalm:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*trying to bump*

Page 152 please


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*I give up*

Last bump, I give up.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

This is all DLV's fault !


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

My A3 took $2000 from me today for a new head with cams, valves, rollers, etc. plus water pump, tensioners belts, gaskets bla bla bla for the fit it took a few months ago. 


May be driving it again by the end of the week.


----------



## SDaudiA3 (Jan 28, 2014)

imola20ae said:


>


looks good!! how do you like the ST coils? been trying to decide between that price range of coils.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

I can't get past the picture of Jackson Hole now. Is vortex trying to tell me something?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Broke the Internets good. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It does work fine on Tapatalk though. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I reported the post so hopefully a Mod will fix it. It is major fuxxored.

DLV, edit your post if you see this, k? Thanks.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Good, so I'm not the only one having issues.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah so what happened there? I wasn't even able to edit my post. Sorry for breaking the internets.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Whatever you did you fixed it now.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

neu318 said:


> Anyone else's browser getting stuck on DLV's picture? I can't see any posts after it


All cleared up now, but that was strange. My home computer using Chrome got stuck there and my work computer with IE also got stuck.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Whatever you did you fixed it now.


Not fixed yet- for me, if I'm not logged in, I can't get to the last post. Only after I logged in could I see the entire thread. :screwy:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I removed it. 
Hopefully it's fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If its not fixed, I went on my computer, just reply to thread, you will see newer posts, then once you post, it came up ok.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Thank god I can finally get in here. Lol


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

nater said:


> I removed it.
> Hopefully it's fixed. :thumbup:


Thanks! It works again


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

o hiiiiiii

**** this piece**** tranny. still not back in yet. it's kicking my ass. now there's a flock of ****ing birds in my garage, so that was fun. :facepalm:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> o hiiiiiii
> 
> **** this piece**** tranny. still not back in yet. it's kicking my ass. now there's a flock of ****ing birds in my garage, so that was fun. :facepalm:


What's the issue with the tranny?

BTW are you the same rob from air society? Do you drive a red bagged a3?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Worthlessbackup said:


> What's the issue with the tranny?
> 
> BTW are you the same rob from air society? Do you drive a red bagged a3?


It's ****ing heavy. And awkward. And on my floor.

I do. Trying to buy it? :laugh:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha, not trying to buy it, but if you want to sell your VU4 manifold, I might be interested.

The reason I asked was because I was curious about your elevel sensors. Have they withstood the test of time? I know if they are installed a little off, they can break frequently.

I'd be curious in pictures of your sensor locations, too.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Haha, not trying to buy it, but if you want to sell your VU4 manifold, I might be interested.
> 
> The reason I asked was because I was curious about your elevel sensors. Have they withstood the test of time? I know if they are installed a little off, they can break frequently.
> 
> I'd be curious in pictures of your sensor locations, too.


They're fine. I have a lot of pictures of how I mounted everything on Air Society. I figured if you'd seen my car there, you'd seen those pictures. But if you can't find it, or need a better picture of something specific, or have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> They're fine. I have a lot of pictures of how I mounted everything on Air Society. I figured if you'd seen my car there, you'd seen those pictures. But if you can't find it, or need a better picture of something specific, or have any questions, let me know.


I could not see how you have the front elevel sensors connected to the control arm. You mentioned a straight ball joint but I did not see a photo. If you have one, that would be awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I forget which part number exactly I used, but it was a female one of these: http://www.mcmaster.com/#rod-ends/=qk9ryd


----------



## imola20ae (Mar 13, 2005)

SDaudiA3 said:


> looks good!! how do you like the ST coils? been trying to decide between that price range of coils.


Considering that is this is my first set, and have no other set to compare them to, I really like it. The ride is stiffer than stock for sure but that is as expected. The price was great IMO, installation wan't that bad, and the look can't be beat. It rides like it looks tight, low, predictable, and very fun. It's like driving a different car. I am still dialing them in and waiting foer them to completely settle before I go do the alignment. 

Side note: Has anyone adjusted the rear camber to minimalize tire wear? I was just going to have the tires remounted on opposite rims every 4-6 months. 

Thanks for the compliment!!!


Roger

imola20ae


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SMPLSW900	Avery SW900 Supreme Wrapping Vinyl Film Sample
[Color:Gloss Light Grey]	1	$0.99	$0.99
SMPLSW900	Avery SW900 Supreme Wrapping Vinyl Film Sample
[Color:Gloss White Pearlescent]	1	$0.99	$0.99
SMPLSW900	Avery SW900 Supreme Wrapping Vinyl Film Sample
[Color:Satin White Pearlescent]	1	$0.99	$0.99
SMPLSW900	Avery SW900 Supreme Wrapping Vinyl Film Sample
[Color:Matte Silver Metallic]	1	$0.99	$0.99
ARLON-2600LX-307	Arlon Ultimate PremiumPlus Gloss Pearl Silver Vinyl Wrap Film
[Select Size:5ft x 1ft (60in x 12in) (5 Sq/ft)]	1	$15.99	$15.99

samples for new color


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Worthlessbackup said:


> The reason I asked was because I was curious about your elevel sensors. Have they withstood the test of time? I know if they are installed a little off, they can break frequently.


3 out of my 4 sensors broke after some adjustment. I am winning :thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> 3 out of my 4 sensors broke after some adjustment. I am winning :thumbup:


Any tips or learning points that you want to share?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Any tips or learning points that you want to share?


My takeaway is this: do what I did.

Not to toot my own horn or anything. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Any tips or learning points that you want to share?


If you adjust your suspension components, make sure you modify your sensors to accommodate.



Rob Cote said:


> My takeaway is this: do what I did.
> 
> Not to toot my own horn or anything. :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Got some mats. Anyone know how to take these tabs off??



















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Took her to her first meet of the year!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Got some mats. Anyone know how to take these tabs off??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Flathead screwdriver?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Flathead screwdriver?


Wimp


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Drove it for the first time since 11/11/13. Remachined head with 16 new valves, new cams, rollers, tensioners, cam chain, belt, gaskets, etc, etc, etc. I gotta post a list of parts to expect to buy after a timing belt (in my case belt tensioner) decides to defect from the rest of the engine. 

Glad to have it back, driving an SLK in the snow sucks!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> Drove it for the first time since 11/11/13. Remachined head with 16 new valves, new cams, rollers, tensioners, cam chain, belt, gaskets, etc, etc, etc. I gotta post a list of parts to expect to buy after a timing belt (in my case belt tensioner) decides to defect from the rest of the engine.
> 
> Glad to have it back, driving an SLK in the snow sucks!


Jesus man..

I'd like to see a pic of that work order. This makes me want to get my timing belt et al. replaced even if it's got thousands of miles left on it..


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

It's a good list. Labor was less than $1000 so about $2600 in parts. Damn cams are expensive! Not having to worry about having to clean the intake carbon buildup is worth every penny of that bill, lol.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Flathead screwdriver?


Yeah, ended up using a flathead. Still a pain in the butt though.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

bobbeck said:


> Drove it for the first time since 11/11/13.


Save for about 1/4 mile drive, I think I'll have you beat by the time I get to drive mine again.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Got the timing belt and water pump done. I'm at about 80k miles fwiw. 
New radiator and fan as I hit a pothole that took them out. Lovely.

Also got some fun stuff. Wheels, tires, brakes and rotors.

<iframe class="imgur-album" width="100%" height="550" frameborder="0" src="http://imgur.com/a/Egpbi/embed"></iframe>

Tires are Pirelli P-Zero Nero. Size 225/45R-17

Wheels Bremmer Kraft BR09

Brakes are Stoptech Street Performance

Rotors are Stoptech SportStop Drilled Rotors


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

*Chrome strip mod*

I just tried to put chrome strip on my grill instead of changing for a S3 grill. I know the majority of you guys prefer blackened grill but since I have a black A3, I want the grill to come out of the rest .

What you think of it?


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone running staggered wheels? I'm looking to do an 18x8.5/9.5 with an et42 but curious if it'll work. I know the mkv guys can pull it off but I question whether or not we have the rear clearance of a mkv...

Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

pay up said:


> Anyone running staggered wheels? I'm looking to do an 18x8.5/9.5 with an et42 but curious if it'll work. I know the mkv guys can pull it off but I question whether or not we have the rear clearance of a mkv...
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


AWD? Everyone says AWD + staggered will toast your diff. I'm not sure how true it is, but I suppose it has merit.

I've been running staggered and love it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pay up said:


> Anyone running staggered wheels? I'm looking to do an 18x8.5/9.5 with an et42 but curious if it'll work. I know the mkv guys can pull it off but I question whether or not we have the rear clearance of a mkv...
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


Gotta be careful with tire ratio's and the percentage of difference between front and back but it can be done if the staggering isn't to crazy. I know a few people running staggered.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Gotta be careful with tire ratio's and the percentage of difference between front and back but it can be done if the staggering isn't to crazy. I know a few people running staggered.


My car is a fwd. So why would I have to worry about ratios? I've done the math 100 times over and I cannot figure out what the widest rear wheel I can fit would be and the proper offset. I've used the willtheyfit.com calculator all day and am still unsure. So I'm just really curious what other actual A3 owners have been able to accomplish...

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

whats the purpose for "staggered"? 

and why would anyone want a front wheel drive car? (just kidding, all in fun ... ectc....:heart: )


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pay up said:


> My car is a fwd. So why would I have to worry about ratios? I've done the math 100 times over and I cannot figure out what the widest rear wheel I can fit would be and the proper offset. I've used the willtheyfit.com calculator all day and am still unsure. So I'm just really curious what other actual A3 owners have been able to accomplish...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


No no fwd it won't matter because you don't have any power going back to back wheels lol. I was talking about quattro cars. 

For fwd you can run whatever staggered you want as long as they fit the car! haha

Whoops realized I quoted the wrong bit, meant to quote the guy talking about staggered with quattro.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> whats the purpose for "staggered"?
> 
> and why would anyone want a front wheel drive car? (just kidding, all in fun ... ectc....:heart: )


It's all about stance!


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

I gave it a bath, took some pictures and put it in the garage.

I will wait for nicer weather to take videos of the new 42 Draft Designs turbo back exhaust...i will say it looks and sounds badass.

3" resonated street (with cat) and polished 3.5 single walled tips. A beast.


message me if you want pics...can't post here (yet). Not sure when it'll be listed on their site.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> It's all about stance!


Your Audi heard you talking like this and committed suicide.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> whats the purpose for "staggered"?
> 
> and why would anyone want a front wheel drive car? (just kidding, all in fun ... ectc....:heart: )





Ponto said:


> It's all about stance!


I know these comments are all in good fun. But.. 

Unless you're tracking your car, why is it wrong to make modifications that aren't strictly performance oriented? I mean I understand it being wrong to make the car _worse_, but having a slight stagger and sitting low aren't making the car worse in any appreciable way (unless you consider a stiffer ride a bad thing - I like it).

Some people consider my car stanced, but I don't personally relate myself to that crowd. Whenever I do something for aesthetics I never have the stance mentality - I just do what I think looks good. I could drop my car further and flare my fenders, etc.. but I kinda go after the "concept car" look. Low and filled fenders, clean lines, etc. I think most stanced cars look ridiculous, running super wide wheels that are so cambered there's a 1" contact patch is just silly.. But I don't hate because each person does what gratifies them - I'm not better than that, just different.

Anyway, not sure why I'm being sorta defensive here. Even though my car is pretty low and I have a slight offset for looks, it still performs a hell of a lot better than it used to in stock trim. 

Also, if this wasn't my commuter car and I brought it to the track, I'd prob be running 17s all day :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Took it for a ride. Still makes the same sound. :banghead:

I need help.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Did my own DSG fluid change. Easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

mdterps2000 said:


> I gave it a bath, took some pictures and put it in the garage.
> 
> I will wait for nicer weather to take videos of the new 42 Draft Designs turbo back exhaust...i will say it looms and sounds badass.
> 
> 3" resonated street (with cat) and polished 3.5 single walled tips. A beast.


 Can't wait! I am considering this exhaust myself.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Did my own DSG fluid change. Easier than I thought it would be.


I agree, thats what I thought too... Only slightly more involved than an oil change.


----------



## ZaDoobstah (Feb 12, 2014)

Resetxx said:


> I just tried to put chrome strip on my grill instead of changing for a S3 grill. I know the majority of you guys prefer blackened grill but since I have a black A3, I want the grill to come out of the rest .
> 
> What you think of it?


I like it!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Resetxx said:


> I just tried to put chrome strip on my grill instead of changing for a S3 grill. I know the majority of you guys prefer blackened grill but since I have a black A3, I want the grill to come out of the rest .
> 
> What you think of it?


Care to share how you did it and what you used?


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

beckermanex said:


> Care to share how you did it and what you used?


I used 1/4 inch chrome strip made for that , i'm from canada so, you don't have that shop.
It takes about 1 hour to make the whole grill. Simply cut and apply direct on the grill , the strips already have a double sided tape.
I'll try to find the original package and take a picture of it


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Resetxx said:


> I used 1/4 inch chrome strip made for that , i'm from canada so, you don't have that shop.
> It takes about 1 hour to make the whole grill. Simply cut and apply direct on the grill , the strips already have a double sided tape.
> I'll try to find the original package and take a picture of it


What shop in Canada? This looks interesting, wondering what it would look like in brushed aluminum on all the chrome with plastidip clear.


----------



## SDaudiA3 (Jan 28, 2014)

wonder what the fog lights would look like with that chrome on the two pieces? other than that looks good for a dark color car imo:thumbup:


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

everfresh59 said:


> What shop in Canada? This looks interesting, wondering what it would look like in brushed aluminum on all the chrome with plastidip clear.


Canadian tire  there is some chrome strips or pre-cut strip on ebay but costs 2-3 times the original kit.



SDaudiA3 said:


> wonder what the fog lights would look like with that chrome on the two pieces? other than that looks good for a dark color car imo:thumbup:


Yeah, I wanted to try it but maybe too much chrome, look at this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-A3-TO-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item51b8ef06d1


----------



## SDaudiA3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Resetxx said:


> Yeah, I wanted to try it but maybe too much chrome, look at this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-A3-TO-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item51b8ef06d1


Yeah I know what you mean with it being maybe too much, but it looks pretty good to me from the pictures. Good thing its only double sided tape


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tuesday had the rear washer jets unclogged by the dealer, the headlight on the drivers side re-aimed (finally after three years of ownership), and had it inspected (passed ). Today tried out a new wash guy. Haven't seen the results yet...we'll see if I will keep using him for when I'm too lazy to do it myself, as such was the case this week.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

This morning my battery died, so I took it to Pep Boys where I bought it. 

Battery was connected to a machine, machine test confirm with "Replace Battery" displayed

I didn't have the receipt but sticker on the battery said Manufacture date: March 2011

Bosch has a 3 year replacement warranty. Pep Boy gave me brand new Bosch battery for FREE!

What a good day.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Finally installed the facelift tail lights!!!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bought another one!!!!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Bought another one!!!!


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


Terrible quality phone pic










2007 3.2 S line with Nav.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Terrible quality phone pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me your Navi


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Terrible quality phone pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he's back!:thumbup:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

davis_449 said:


> And he's back!:thumbup:


Looks good to congrads!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Better picture in her stall. And we begin again! 

Feels great to drive it. Sounds better than I remembered. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm going to replace the spark plugs- do you guys replace the coil packs at the same time?
Mine were replaced by AoA under the campaign, so my coil packs are about 35,000 miles old.
Also- which ones are you guys using (plugs and coils)?


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

Unburied it from its igloo.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Took apart A/C system 2 weeks ago to work on replacing compressor. Middle of winter so it's the perfect time, right? Freaking 86° F today and I got no A/C! :banghead:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Better picture in her stall. And we begin again!
> 
> Feels great to drive it. Sounds better than I remembered.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Needs moar lava.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kharma said:


> Needs moar lava.


Shush!! 

I can work with brilliant Black. Long as it's not silver. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I installed vr6 raising springs cuz this is how my street looked early Saturday morning.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Better picture in her stall. And we begin again!
> 
> Feels great to drive it. Sounds better than I remembered.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


dat hood....needs some loving


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> dat hood....needs some loving


It's mostly frosty and covered in ice droplets.. But still needs loving. Which it's been getting.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> It's mostly frosty and covered in ice droplets.. But still needs loving. Which it's been getting.


Good man. Welcome back. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

upgrade from 4 pistion to new 6 pistion bbk yesterday.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

amanojyaku said:


> upgrade from 4 pistion to new 6 pistion bbk yesterday.


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Sexy...-).


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

New wiper blades, new fog lights, new PIAA yellow H11 bulbs. Visibility and visible.










Old and new.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Un-seized the last LM from the hub and put on a stock wheel with snow tire (just in time, since spring is just about here) :laugh: Bled the clutch and the noise I mentioned in here mostly went away. So I dunno what's good with that. Took her for a long ride and she drove like a wet dream. All systems go. Except when I returned home, I shut it off and started it again and it was fine. Then I went inside, and came back out as I forgot I wanted to grab something from the store and it was dead. So I'm not sure if the battery is beat or just really drained. The car idled for about a half hour or 45 minutes, and I drove it for about the same (mind you, with stereo, heat, seat heater and lights on). In total, it was running for an hour and a half, according to the clock. I never know how long it's supposed to take to charge a battery.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Took my battery into the house and charged it overnight. It was around 11.70v when started. Got it up to 14.13v when reinstalled. My trunk LEDs don't flicker out as of now, hopefully I figured out what my short was (bad wiring on DRL). :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Got new wipers because I couldn't see SH!T last night driving.


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

shaved the trunk except the 4 rings and clayed and waxed her

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

What exactly did you "shave"


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

emblems A3 and 2.0T 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

rm3 said:


> emblems A3 and 2.0T
> 
> Sent from my LG G2


That would be de-badging not shaving. You could shave the hatch latch but thats about it on the hatch. Opened up the garage door and gave her a bath today. I'm gonna need to adapt to the level of care a white car needs haha. 

Any of you guys know if a pre-facelift grille surround fits a 2012 S-line? I want to plastidip mine but would rather get another one to do it too so I could always go back to stock if needed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blindsider said:


> Any of you guys know if a pre-facelift grille surround fits a 2012 S-line? I want to plastidip mine but would rather get another one to do it too so I could always go back to stock if needed.


Nope! You should be able to find another surround though. 

But if you are plastidipping then to can always go back to stock. 


Sent from my Igloo


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wrapped the OEM front bumper side marker lights in red vinyl to match the car and put them back on since the ECS "smoked" lens have been giving me problems lately.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Nope! You should be able to find another surround though.
> 
> But if you are plastidipping then to can always go back to stock.


Thanks, just trying to avoid that task haha. And I'd rather sand and primer it so I don't get any flaking or chipping.


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

Blindsider said:


> That would be de-badging not shaving. You could shave the hatch latch but thats about it on the hatch. Opened up the garage door and gave her a bath today. I'm gonna need to adapt to the level of care a white car needs haha.
> 
> Any of you guys know if a pre-facelift grille surround fits a 2012 S-line? I want to plastidip mine but would rather get another one to do it too so I could always go back to stock if needed.


Shave the hatch latch? have you look at the back hatch lately? the only thing that sticks out is the emblems and wiper...latch is tuck up between the plate lights...btw go with the dip on your grill mine stills look nice after 5 months, but if you wanna peel it off later make sure its a thick coat. i did a little trial with 2 coats vs 5 on another surface and its a pita to peel the thin coat.


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Replaced all the broken down AC gaskets.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ interesting, what made you think of doing this?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ interesting, what made you think of doing this?


I noticed that the foam was falling apart a few weeks ago when I was messing with my boost gauge. I then noticed how when I would switch between top, middle and bottom vents, the air would continue to leak through the dash vents even when they were switched off. That **** dries out my eyes on long drives.. I had the gasket on hand and figured why not.. The vents just slide right out so it's pretty easy.

The gasket is like $3 at Lowes for about 10 feet.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> New wiper blades, new fog lights, new PIAA yellow H11 bulbs. Visibility and visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Did you get these off the Ebay seller I found? 

Liking the PIAA bulbs. I think my car needs new Fogs.... again.. eff sucks starting over haha.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Thinking about installing one of these for the hell of it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Really? 

I dunno. Doesn't seem that great to me. A lot more cooler options. Hell I think the S5 wheel I am getting looks nicer than that. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Started the upholstering today. So far, I like it a lot! The color is hard to capture with this stuff, but it's dark, nearly the same as OEM charcoal color.




























This photo shows the color pretty closely:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice work. Can't wait to see the final product installed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang that is awesome work!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally, finally got VCDS. Yay!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

beckermanex said:


> Finally, finally got VCDS. Yay!



Nice, best money I ever spent. Quickly made that money back by helping people out.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

rm3 said:


> Shave the hatch latch? have you look at the back hatch lately? the only thing that sticks out is the emblems and wiper...latch is tuck up between the plate lights...btw go with the dip on your grill mine stills look nice after 5 months, but if you wanna peel it off later make sure its a thick coat. i did a little trial with 2 coats vs 5 on another surface and its a pita to peel the thin coat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2


Haha I'm still thinking of my old mkiv hatch. Guess you could go crazy and smooth the whole plate recess. Thanks for the dip tips.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Nice work. Can't wait to see the final product installed.





Ponto said:


> Dang that is awesome work!


Thanks guys! Keeping me motivated :thumbup: 

I took a pic of how it'll look on the door. It's not actually installed yet because I didn't have a chance to pull the card off.











I think it looks pretty good. It'll probably be a couple weeks before I get everything done because it takes so much time to get the doors apart and stuff. I'm also going to be adding more sound deadening to each door as I take them down.


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Installed this at lunch!!


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Bought this piece a week ago. 06 2.0T DSG, 110k, Premium, Bose...homelink sold me on it though :laugh:

Already did Plugs, Coilpacks, Cam Follower (had a hole in it :banghead, Oil/ Filter...my brother is doing the T-Belt and Waterpump service at his shop now. Its a very nice car overall, even coming from a E46 M3. Gonna spend my time fixing little cosmetic issues and enjoying it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NEAT!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wide_mk1 said:


> Bought this piece a week ago. 06 2.0T DSG, 110k, Premium, Bose...homelink sold me on it though :laugh:
> 
> Already did Plugs, Coilpacks, Cam Follower (had a hole in it :banghead, Oil/ Filter...my brother is doing the T-Belt and Waterpump service at his shop now. Its a very nice car overall, even coming from a E46 M3. Gonna spend my time fixing little cosmetic issues and enjoying it.


Nice welcome to the Audi side of life! Cool shot too, love red cars in the snow!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks guys! Keeping me motivated :thumbup:
> 
> I took a pic of how it'll look on the door. It's not actually installed yet because I didn't have a chance to pull the card off.
> 
> ...


did u take off the old faux leather wrap?
did you add any paddning under the new wrap?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> did u take off the old faux leather wrap?
> did you add any paddning under the new wrap?


I left the old vinyl wrap on. It appears as though it's fused to the shaped padding of the armrest, so tearing it off would completely destroy its shape. So I just put the Ultrasuede directly on the old vinyl. I believe this stuff is .8mm in thickness, so if feels plush but isn't too puffy or anything. 

It keeps turning out blue on my camera for some reason.. but here's a decent angle - it's not actually installed yet, it's just kind of balancing on the door card.. so that's why there's gaps and stuff at the moment. It's too damn cold and I get home too damn late to even take care of this easy stuff..










The fabric is Ambiance Ultrasuede, the US trade name of Alcantara as it's known in Europe.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ahh ok so not that thick. did they sell any leather?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Nope, not really any noticeably thicker than the original. I will get better pics once it's installed, most likely saturday.

They do make a synthetic leather but I haven't seen it in person. http://www.ultrasuede.com/products/torale_luxe.html They even have perforated type stuff as well as other textures.

Eventually I will rewrap everything again, I'm sure. I might try the leather stuff next.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks guys! Keeping me motivated :thumbup:
> 
> I took a pic of how it'll look on the door. It's not actually installed yet because I didn't have a chance to pull the card off.
> 
> ...



Nice work:thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a great position at a large independent shop called FixCarNow. We also have our own body repair facilities, getting front and rear bumpers, hood, and grill painted. Inside of the grill will be matte black, chrome surround and rings are matte aluminum, all to match the B6 S4 mirror caps! Pictures in the members section soon.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Tjtalan said:


> I have a great position at a large independent shop called FixCarNow. We also have our own body repair facilities, getting front and rear bumpers, hood, and grill painted. Inside of the grill will be matte black, chrome surround and rings are matte aluminum, all to match the B6 S4 mirror caps! Pictures in the members section soon.


I was thinking about doing a similar thing to my grille. The inside matte black, the surround and rings a brushed aluminum look to match my interior and my machined wheels.. I'm looking forward to your pics!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> I have a great position at a large independent shop called FixCarNow. We also have our own body repair facilities, getting front and rear bumpers, hood, and grill painted. Inside of the grill will be matte black, chrome surround and rings are matte aluminum, all to match the B6 S4 mirror caps! Pictures in the members section soon.


How much can you get me a pre-facelift s-line front bumper for? :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> How much can you get me a pre-facelift s-line front bumper for? :thumbup:


Used or from Audi? When they are available used your looking at $150-$200.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Tjtalan said:


> I have a great position at a large independent shop called FixCarNow. We also have our own body repair facilities, getting front and rear bumpers, hood, and grill painted. Inside of the grill will be matte black, chrome surround and rings are matte aluminum, all to match the B6 S4 mirror caps! Pictures in the members section soon.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Very nice! Did you get these off the Ebay seller I found?
> 
> Liking the PIAA bulbs.


I did Ponto, thanks. The PIAA bulbs are stealthy—look OEM versus Lamin-X, but provide that same yellow.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

This happened.... 










Looks like I'll need a new front bumper, fog lights + housing, and a new plastic oil pan cover. In the middle of the boonies and luckily, a Nissan Pathfinder rolls by and gives me a pull. I was up and out in 5 minutes. What a long ass night....

To the dude in his Pathfinder and the 3 guys hotboxing their Tercel.... thanks for the help!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

everfresh59 said:


> Looks like I'll need a new front bumper, fog lights + housing, and a new plastic oil pan cover. In the middle of the boonies and luckily, a Nissan Pathfinder rolls by and gives me a pull. I was up and out in 5 minutes. What a long ass night....
> 
> To the dude in his Pathfinder and the 3 guys hotboxing their Tercel.... thanks for the help!


****ty beef. Glad you're alright!


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Took off my retrofits 




And put on OEM Bi-Xenon!!!!!!


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Bought these RS4 reps off craigslist,for a steal, for it, including the 3 OEM center caps. 


Now just need to get the little damage on them fixed, buy a 4th one then get some tires.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> This happened....
> 
> Looks like I'll need a new front bumper, fog lights + housing, and a new plastic oil pan cover. In the middle of the boonies and luckily, a Nissan Pathfinder rolls by and gives me a pull. I was up and out in 5 minutes. What a long ass night....
> 
> To the dude in his Pathfinder and the 3 guys hotboxing their Tercel.... thanks for the help!



Holy smokes! glad you are alright! 



iwanturbo said:


> Took off my retrofits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty upgrade!!!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> The PIAA bulbs are stealthy—look OEM versus Lamin-X, but provide that same yellow.


Not the best conditions in the garage, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Not the best conditions in the garage, but you get the idea.


Yup I needs that. 

Going to get new fogs and PIAA bulbs come summer. :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

autoplicity.com, best shipped price on the PIAA H11 bulbs on the interwebs.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Updated the front a bit.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

iwanturbo said:


> Took off my retrofits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


retrofits for sale?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> Not the best conditions in the garage, but you get the idea.


Aw snap, may need to get these and remove my HIDs instead. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ffffffffffff this wasn't there this morning when I parked. Stupid rocks. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Opened this









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audillest said:


> Opened this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Ffffffffffff this wasn't there this morning when I parked. Stupid rocks.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I've had one about that long on my car since 2006..still holding strong :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I've had one about that long on my car since 2006..still holding strong :beer:


Ya my gti was 4 years without a single crack. Last A3 lasted 2 months... drive home from the mountains and boom crack. This afternoon go out for coffee, crack already there. like wtf.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Removed


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys. I posted 2 in cabin video clips on youtube of the new a3 quattro turbo back exhaust by 42 draft designs.

It should be available for sale soon.

I went with 3" resonated with a high flow cat.

I will have more clips available once it warms up some.

to find search mdterp2000 or a3 quattro 42.

sounds awesome with little drone.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Go on....


opcorn:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Ya my gti was 4 years without a single crack. Last A3 lasted 2 months... drive home from the mountains and boom crack. This afternoon go out for coffee, crack already there. like wtf.


Had a crack in my windshield before the deer incident, so it got replaced during repairs. Drove it...I dunno, a month or two? Got a rock kicked up on the highway, chipped it. I believe there are currently two separate chips/cracks. I don't even know anymore, I hardly drive the thing. Can anyone help me diagnose my transmission?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

lausch said:


> Not the best conditions in the garage, but you get the idea.


Do you remember if you used the PIAA 13511 H11 12-Volt Plasma Ion Crystal Yellow 55=100-Watt Bulb - Twin Pack?

This is a dumb question, but why does everyone prefer yellow fogs to white fogs? Either the bulb or Lamin-X over the glass? Just curious


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> This is a dumb question, but why does everyone prefer yellow fogs to white fogs? Either the bulb or Lamin-X over the glass? Just curious


I've both a yellow film and yellow bulb. I just like to have the option of yellow light or white light. In certain situations, I find the yellow light more useful. Plus, it looks cool.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I've both a yellow film and yellow bulb. I just like to have the option of yellow light or white light. In certain situations, I find the yellow light more useful. *Plus, it looks cool*.


Majority of people probably do it for this... haha


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Majority of people probably do it for this... haha


One of the rare instances where form = function.

Yellow light provides significantly more contrast in foggy conditions.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Too much to quote so....


1) yeah I like the yellow fogs as well. I've been running 3000k HIDs from DDMtuning. Only issue I have now is one is more yellower than the other side. I think eventually I would switch to PIAA depending on price. DDM sells their kit for like $35 so not sure 100% I would switch for right now.

2) I've had a pin hole crack on my windshield for a long time now. I'm always scared it's going to get bigger or even leak water when it rains down here. Also, not sure if this applies everywhere else but here in FL car insurance covers windshield repair/replacement for free if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> One of the rare instances where form = function.
> 
> Yellow light provides significantly more contrast in foggy conditions.


HAHA I do know the actual reason for Yellow Fogs... just saying why the majority of people probably do it. :laugh:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ya my gti was 4 years without a single crack. Last A3 lasted 2 months... drive home from the mountains and boom crack. This afternoon go out for coffee, crack already there. like wtf.


Just got my first one a few days ago too. Lasted about a year with a clean windshield :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> 2) I've had a pin hole crack on my windshield for a long time now. I'm always scared it's going to get bigger or even leak water when it rains down here. Also, not sure if this applies everywhere else but here in FL car insurance covers windshield repair/replacement for free if i'm not mistaken.


Get a resin kit and fill it.



Ponto said:


> HAHA I do know the actual reason for Yellow Fogs... just saying why the majority of people probably do it. :laugh:


I do it b/c I'm Asian.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Yellow light provides significantly more contrast in foggy conditions.


Myth. The yellow bulbs and yellow films reduce the light output so you get less glare. You could put a regular bulb in that has reduced output and you would get the same effect.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't know if anybody knew this or maybe experienced it themselves but it was raining here in SoCal for 3 days straight. Crazy, I know. So she needed a serious wash. Better


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Don't know if anybody knew this or maybe experienced it themselves but it was raining here in SoCal for 3 days straight. Crazy, I know.


I'm feeling your pain, down here by San Diego. The good news is that today is nice and sunny so I got to use my new A/C system and it's supposed to hit 83 this weekend in Ramona. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Don't know if anybody knew this or maybe experienced it themselves but it was raining here in SoCal for 3 days straight. Crazy, I know. So she needed a serious wash. Better





MisterJJ said:


> I'm feeling your pain, down here by San Diego. The good news is that today is nice and sunny so I got to use my new A/C system and it's supposed to hit 83 this weekend in Ramona. :thumbup:


I'm still watching cars slide off the road during my commute because we still have several inches of snow on the ground. :banghead:

I would _gladly_ take 3 days of rain to get rid of all the salt.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> I'm feeling your pain, down here by San Diego. The good news is that today is nice and sunny so I got to use my new A/C system and it's supposed to hit 83 this weekend in Ramona. :thumbup:


Oh beautiful. Sounds good to me. I'm based in San Diego as well. Carlsbad to be precise... 









BeeAlk said:


> I'm still watching cars slide off the road during my commute because we still have several inches of snow on the ground. :banghead:
> 
> I would _gladly_ take 3 days of rain to get rid of all the salt.


Oh dude that's no bueno. Where do you live?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Don't know if anybody knew this or maybe experienced it themselves but it was raining here in SoCal for 3 days straight. Crazy, I know. So she needed a serious wash. Better


Love those wheels! Specs?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Love those wheels! Specs?


Thanks man! They are18x8 all around. I love em too, considering they are pretty rare on A3's. They shine up real nice too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Thanks man! They are18x8 all around. I love em too, considering they are pretty rare on A3's. They shine up real nice too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are they OEM wheels? I don't recognize them..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Are they OEM wheels? I don't recognize them..


Definitely not.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Don't know if anybody knew this or maybe experienced it themselves but it was raining here in SoCal for 3 days straight. Crazy, I know. So she needed a serious wash. Better


Yes that rain was much needed but my car is a mess after driving it up to big bear to get some boarding in. Black BBS wheels are looking brown -(. Your car looks great.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Definitely not.


Then what are they!? Just looking for an answer lol


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

r8 wheels


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Then what are they!? Just looking for an answer lol


They are R8 reps. Made by Alzor. Great wheel company. They do a lot of different reps with extreme attention to detail and awesome quality. Plus cheap. Win, win, win


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Audillest said:


> Opened this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that made for the 8P. Where did you find it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


> Is that made for the 8P. Where did you find it.


Did you check if yours is missing? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm still watching cars slide off the road during my commute because we still have several inches of snow on the ground. :banghead:
> 
> *I would gladly take 3 days of rain to get rid of all the salt.*


It totally agree



BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Thanks man! They are18x8 all around. I love em too, considering they are *pretty rare on A3*'s. They shine up real nice too


Getting nostalgic back to 2007... I can't really recall many A3s running them.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have got to the "submit order" button three times this morning on a set of Raceland Ultimos...I need new suspension pretty badly, I want moar lows but I don't have money for bags at the moment. Thinking I go this route and quickly save money up for bags to have them by H20i....but my buyers remorse is kicking in before I even buy them. :screwy:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> It totally agree
> 
> 
> 
> Getting nostalgic back to 2007... I can't really recall many A3s running them.


Ya man back in the day. I thought I was the only a3 wearing these shoes until I saw your build thread about 6 months ago. They're quiet on A3's but I think they look brilliant


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have got to the "submit order" button three times this morning on a set of Raceland Ultimos...I need new suspension pretty badly, I want moar lows but I don't have money for bags at the moment. Thinking I go this route and quickly save money up for bags to have them by H20i....but my buyers remorse is kicking in before I even buy them. :screwy:


UHHH . Please no. Save your money. Buy nice or buy twice. 

I wish Ultimo's never existed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Ya man back in the day. I thought I was the only a3 wearing these shoes until I saw your build thread about 6 months ago. They're quiet on A3's but I think they look brilliant


Yea, I like the clean look and also how easy they are to clean. I forget who bought them from me...but I don't think they had an A3. You're probably the lone survivor now


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> UHHH . Please no. Save your money. Buy nice or buy twice.
> 
> I wish Ultimo's never existed.


I can appreciate your position since I read about 15 pages of **** from the MK4 forum earlier today...but I'm going to be buying twice anyways...new suspension is going to be needed far before September rolls around.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Buy nice or buy twice.


Dude. You bought your whole A3 twice. :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> They are R8 reps. Made by Alzor. Great wheel company. They do a lot of different reps with extreme attention to detail and awesome quality. Plus cheap. Win, win, win


i have the rs3 from alzor and its not sle design as rs3, but their other wheels look like the good reps


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Dude. You bought your whole A3 twice. :laugh:


ZING! :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Dude. You bought your whole A3 twice. :laugh:


To be fair the harsh Canadian wilderness claimed the life of his first...you know, bears and ****.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> To be fair the harsh Canadian wilderness claimed the life of his first...you know, bears and ****.


Son, I slaughtered a deer with mine and it's still going. ish. Goingish. :facepalm: I hate my car.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Trying to figure out wtf is wrong with my driver's window.. Anyone have this happen before? THe rubber gasket thing is shredded.. would this cause the motor to struggle with moving the glass up? I'm thinking so.. replacement motors are moooooney


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Son, I slaughtered a deer with mine and it's still going. ish. Goingish. :facepalm: I hate my car.


Speaking of cars, wanna have a wrenching sesh this weekend? I can get Yuengling in Boston now :thumbup:


----------



## rad_rob (Mar 6, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Don't know if anybody knew this or maybe experienced it themselves but it was raining here in SoCal for 3 days straight. Crazy, I know. So she needed a serious wash. Better


You and I did the exact same thing yesterday. haha. I got my new rims installed right during the worst of it, so I waited until yesterday so I could finally get the full effect of them on a clean car. Your car looks good by the way! Whereabouts in socal are you?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

rad_rob said:


> You and I did the exact same thing yesterday. haha. I got my new rims installed right during the worst of it, so I waited until yesterday so I could finally get the full effect of them on a clean car. Your car looks good by the way! Whereabouts in socal are you?


Oh nice man. And thanks. I live in Carlsbad. About 30 miles north of San Diego. Still in San Diego county but 30 miles north of the main city at least. What about you?


----------



## rad_rob (Mar 6, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Oh nice man. And thanks. I live in Carlsbad. About 30 miles north of San Diego. Still in San Diego county but 30 miles north of the main city at least. What about you?


Nice, I love it out there! I live in Orange right in the heart of Orange County. haha.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

rad_rob said:


> Nice, I love it out there! I live in Orange right in the heart of Orange County. haha.


Oh cool beans. I do a lot of work up there. Always driving up in the a3 probably right past your house. Just flash your lights uncontrollably and honk non stop if you see me. Hahaha


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> UHHH . Please no. Save your money. Buy nice or buy twice.
> 
> I wish Ultimo's never existed.





NBPT_A3 said:


> I can appreciate your position since I read about 15 pages of **** from the MK4 forum earlier today...but I'm going to be buying twice anyways...new suspension is going to be needed far before September rolls around.


I had ultimo's on my mk4 and they did just fine for what they are. Got super low, ride was ok, (not great, but for the money, what do you expect?) and they are cheap. People complained about them seizing up but you can still buy 2 and a half sets for the same money of one set of nice coils. If they are just temporary, they will work great. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Speaking of cars, wanna have a wrenching sesh this weekend? I can get Yuengling in Boston now :thumbup:


hahahahaha NO. Not to be a dick, I'm just really sick of wrenching for a while. Also, I'm working. And my garage is a wood shop. :laugh::screwy: Down for a Yuengling though! :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> hahahahaha NO. Not to be a dick, I'm just really sick of wrenching for a while. Also, I'm working. And my garage is a wood shop. :laugh::screwy: Down for a Yuengling though! :thumbup:


Well some Yuengling it is! I really need to just rent some space in the city for storage/wrenching and get a nice starter set of tools.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

What do you guys think about this wheel? Staggered set of 18x8.5 et45 and 18x9.5 et40











http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2682247/


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

Personally not a fan of the fake splits but for the price it's a good deal. ECS has a very good selection of reps these days


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Trying to figure out wtf is wrong with my driver's window.. Anyone have this happen before? THe rubber gasket thing is shredded.. would this cause the motor to struggle with moving the glass up? I'm thinking so.. replacement motors are moooooney


Quoting myself here.. anybody have any experience with these window motors? I really want to get this fixed but don't want to just start throwing money at parts without fully understanding what's wrong.



NBPT_A3 said:


> What do you guys think about this wheel? Staggered set of 18x8.5 et45 and 18x9.5 et40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how they look. But I read somewhere that the tires fitted on the wheels in that particular pic were just for the photo shoot. You would need to run narrower tires with a lot more stretch to get them to fit under our fenders, so it probably won't look as good as in that pic.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Quoting myself here.. anybody have any experience with these window motors? I really want to get this fixed but don't want to just start throwing money at parts without fully understanding what's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how they look. But I read somewhere that the tires fitted on the wheels in that particular pic were just for the photo shoot. You would need to run narrower tires with a lot more stretch to get them to fit under our fenders, so it probably won't look as good as in that pic.


Interesting, anyone running 9+" wide wheels? What tires are you running?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Interesting, anyone running 9+" wide wheels? What tires are you running?


I have 9.5" wheels in the rear, 225s fit without rubbing but it's a bit too much stretch for my liking.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I have 9.5" wheels in the rear, 225s fit without rubbing but it's a bit too much stretch for my liking.


To much stretch huh? Well I think that fitment is brilliant. Lookin good


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> To much stretch huh? Well I think that fitment is brilliant. Lookin good


Thanks man, I appreciate that!

I like the look of wide wheels _and_ wide tires. I really wish these cars were designed to be able to fit a bit more rubber under them.

I came from a car which I had run between 315 and 335 tires.. so when I see my stretched out 225s I kind of get sad sometimes :laugh:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

I had the miro 112's on my mk4 (almost the exact same as the wheels above) and I had 235 on my 9.5" rears and wish I would have gone with 225. I would run them on my A3 but they are 5x100  I don't think they would fit if I put adapters on...


----------



## rad_rob (Mar 6, 2013)

Just my .02 here, but if you're looking for something comfortable that you can still run a nice sized tire on, stick to 8.5 +45. I LITERALLY just went through all this a week ago because I wanted to run 9.5's so bad, but after lots of fitting and going back and forth on tire size, I found that the most comfortable setup, while still having a nice aggressive, flush stance, is running 8.5" +45 with a 225/40 tire. Like I said, it all comes down to personal preference, so this is just my opinion. 

Here is what that exact setup looks like. I just installed these last Saturday.



























Here you can see there is a VERY minor stretch.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm on 225/40/18 and 8.5" VMRs and I think its pretty good, maybe would like a little more flush in the back, but the front looks sweet.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone running 215/40 on a 8.5 in the rear? Just wondering if it looks too skinny from the back.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Front looks stock in this picture lol.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Tjtalan said:


>


Just picked it up, pictures are at the shop as they were buffing, better picture soon!


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Thermostat and coolant temp sensor! 
Time to put forge dv back on as thermostat caused my loss in power.
Also got an upgraded intercooler to go in when warms up


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

AckermanA3 said:


> Also got an upgraded intercooler to go in when warms up


S3?


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

The revised one. Tt/s golf r... Excited to see if it reduces some of the turbo lag


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Replaced my cam follower @ ~70k miles. Don't know if it had been done before.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Put on my summers and took apart my calipers, cleaned and re-greased all parts. I still get crunching under hard braking  no idea what it is


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I still get crunching under hard braking  no idea what it is


ABS doing its thing.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I still get crunching under hard braking  no idea what it is


I was going to suggest having the rotors turned if they haven't been done recently.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Did a lot of work on the car this weekend. Installed the H&R coilovers, new sway bar bushings and sway bar links front and rear, new inner and outer tie rods, new ball joints, new brakes all around. Plus finally washed all the damn salt off the car. The car definitely feels a lot better now.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am always late on these damn threads. Last Thursday I got the Haldex drained and filled. It was kind of bitch to get done too. Gravity method for filling didn't work for ****, had to break out a pump.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Changed out front right wheel bearing. No more humming/drone sound. 

Also put in my TT pedals. Next is the S-Tronic shifter.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

DG7Projects said:


> Changed out front right wheel bearing. No more humming/drone sound.
> 
> Also put in my TT pedals. Next is the S-Tronic shifter.


How much work was the pedals I was thinking about doing that mod?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> How much work was the pedals I was thinking about doing that mod?


It was pretty easy. I used this as a guide: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2194350#post23483610

For the TT dead pedal, you'll have to shave/dremel off the tab on it's bottom. It took me 15 minutes to prep and install the dead pedal, and another 10 minutes to do the brake & gas pedals. :beer:


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Drove it for the first time in a month, passing a red grand prix on the highway and the red car's front driver side tire/rim pops off (sheared off the lug bolts) and hit's my passenger side front and rear doors. The sh!t I see on youtube happened to me. So my beautiful brilliant black A3 is out of action until I hear from this girls insurance.:banghead:


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

Installed the ECS dogbone mount insert...good bye crazy wheel hop

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> ABS doing its thing.





Luck o' the Irish said:


> I was going to suggest having the rotors turned if they haven't been done recently.


It's definitely not ABS crunching, unless it's being activated waaaaay too early and doesn't feel like it normally does. Rotors are true and there's no warpage, feels fine in the pedal and no pulsating, etc. They're about .75-1mm worn in on each side though, is that out of spec?



DG7Projects said:


> Changed out front right wheel bearing. No more humming/drone sound.


I need to do this as well..I can't figure out which corner it's coming from through :/

AND both front outer CV boots are torn. One thing after the next! All maintenance parts though I suppose.




Today I bled the brakes, used Pentosin Dot 4 LV










I borrowed a buddy's power bleeder, I will never do this without one again! So easy and not a drop spilled









Dem air bubbles.. I can't believe my brakes worked at all









Look at that.. previous fluid was ATE Blue


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

This 










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ouch..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

AckermanA3 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Are those plastic end tanks? :thumbdown: I have the S3 version with the aluminum end tanks and it was a noticeable improvement over the anemic stock intercooler. You'll see what I mean when you change yours out. The swap isn't too bad. It would be a whole lot easier if you can get a buddy to help out, but it's doable by yourself. I assume you've read some of the DIY threads...I'm not sure about that version but with mine I needed some longer bolts due to the thicker intercooler.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Changed the oil and gave her a bath. Back to the ol' Rotella T6. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

davis_449 said:


> I am always late on these damn threads. Last Thursday I got the Haldex drained and filled. It was kind of bitch to get done too. Gravity method for filling didn't work for ****, had to break out a pump.


Think I need to do this sometime soon as well...



DG7Projects said:


> Also put in my TT pedals. *Next is the S-Tronic shifter*.


What method are you planning on using?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can anyone help me to diagnose what's wrong with my transmission? I've no idea how to confirm what's wrong with it and I'm worried to drive it since it started shaking the last time. I THINK it's the input shaft bearing, but since I already did the clutch, pressure plate, flywheel and throw out bearing to no avail, I'd like some sort of confirmation before I throw more time and parts at it for naught.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Can anyone help me to diagnose what's wrong with my transmission? I've no idea how to confirm what's wrong with it and I'm worried to drive it since it started shaking the last time. I THINK it's the input shaft bearing, but since I already did the clutch, pressure plate, flywheel and throw out bearing to no avail, I'd like some sort of confirmation before I throw more time and parts at it for naught.


Damn, that sucks man. Have you thought of maybe taking it to a shop so they can at least tell you what the problem is? I know it's going to be $$$ but at least you'll get rid of the guess work. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Fellas, pulling the trigger on coils and some other parts today but would like some educated input. 

Now, I know the hate that lies beneath the idea of installing Raceland Ultimo coils on our cars...but what would you all say if you were to compare them to FK Highsports? I have about $600 to spend and the highsports put me at the top of my range, but the ultimos with shipping are only $140 cheaper. Is it worth going for the FKs? (I have a feeling that I already know the answer, but I'm humoring y'all).


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I've heard of many people running racelands/rokkors without any issues. Would I personally run them? Probably not. Doesn't mean they aren't good. I'm just worried about the long term use. Also it depends what you are going to use them for. If it's just for looks then go for it. If you are going to track your car then no. If you are going to expect an awesome stiff ride with the racelands your are going to be let down. Of course this is my opinion. I would save up a little more and get something better. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Fellas, pulling the trigger on coils and some other parts today but would like some educated input.
> 
> Now, I know the hate that lies beneath the idea of installing Raceland Ultimo coils on our cars...but what would you all say if you were to compare them to FK Highsports? I have about $600 to spend and the highsports put me at the top of my range, but the ultimos with shipping are only $140 cheaper. Is it worth going for the FKs? (I have a feeling that I already know the answer, but I'm humoring y'all).


Have you looked for decent used coils? I mean, you know you're going air later anyways, why spend the extra money?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Damn, that sucks man. Have you thought of maybe taking it to a shop so they can at least tell you what the problem is? I know it's going to be $$$ but at least you'll get rid of the guess work. :thumbup:


Yeah I have. It's just that I'm totally new to "shops" so I haven't the first idea of who I could go to and trust to do a good job. Except for a old friend who works at a VW dealer. Unfortunately, that dealer is about an hour and change to drive to. It'd be ****ty if I got stuck on the way. That's my fear. If I at least knew what the issue was, I would be able to assess better whether it should be driven or not.

Also thinking I could just remove the transmission and bring it to him or another shop and be like, "Here you figure it out. Lemme know when it's done."

Lastly, if that's the course of action, I'm going to request an LSD be installed as well. Does anyone make one for a 02Q besides Peloquin? Nothing against them, I just like to consider all options before deciding.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah I have. It's just that I'm totally new to "shops" so I haven't the first idea of who I could go to and trust to do a good job. Except for a old friend who works at a VW dealer. Unfortunately, that dealer is about an hour and change to drive to. It'd be ****ty if I got stuck on the way. That's my fear. If I at least knew what the issue was, I would be able to assess better whether it should be driven or not.
> 
> Also thinking I could just remove the transmission and bring it to him or another shop and be like, "Here you figure it out. Lemme know when it's done."
> 
> Lastly, if that's the course of action, I'm going to request an LSD be installed as well. Does anyone make one for a 02Q besides Peloquin? Nothing against them, I just like to consider all options before deciding.


If you want to stay local, I can recommend Lee at Advanced Technologies on Kondelin Rd, Gloucester. Audi / vw specialist. At least bounce the issue off of him for diagnostic and advice.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Have you looked for decent used coils? I mean, you know you're going air later anyways, why spend the extra money?


I can't find much used for a good price. Also, as much as I'd like to trust used suspension I'd much rather buy something new and be assured that I'm the first person to slam through a Boston pothole on them because I can tally the bone crunching hits from the start instead of relying on someone else's word (except for you guys, since I know we're all looking out for eachother :thumbup. 

I'm going to hold off on clicking submit till lunch, gonna have to think about it since I'm probably just going to rip it all off in July :vampire:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah I have. It's just that I'm totally new to "shops" so I haven't the first idea of who I could go to and trust to do a good job. Except for a old friend who works at a VW dealer. Unfortunately, that dealer is about an hour and change to drive to. It'd be ****ty if I got stuck on the way. That's my fear. If I at least knew what the issue was, I would be able to assess better whether it should be driven or not.
> 
> Also thinking I could just remove the transmission and bring it to him or another shop and be like, "Here you figure it out. Lemme know when it's done."
> 
> Lastly, if that's the course of action, I'm going to request an LSD be installed as well. Does anyone make one for a 02Q besides Peloquin? Nothing against them, I just like to consider all options before deciding.


I hear you man, definitely wouldn't risk driving that long not knowing if you are going to be left stranded. Hope you get it figured out soon.

As for the LSD, I found a Quaife one here: http://quaife.co.uk/shop/products/qdf16r-0


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> If you want to stay local, I can recommend Lee at Advanced Technologies on Kondelin Rd, Gloucester. Audi / vw specialist. At least bounce the issue off of him for diagnostic and advice.


Thanks!



neu318 said:


> I hear you man, definitely wouldn't risk driving that long not knowing if you are going to be left stranded. *Hope you get it figured out soon.*
> 
> As for the LSD, I found a Quaife one here: http://quaife.co.uk/shop/products/qdf16r-0


Yeah...it's been since before Thanksgiving soooo....:facepalm::laugh:

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I can't find much used for a good price. Also, as much as I'd like to trust used suspension I'd much rather buy something new and be assured that I'm the first person to slam through a Boston pothole on them because I can tally the bone crunching hits from the start instead of relying on someone else's word (except for you guys, since I know we're all looking out for eachother :thumbup.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on clicking submit till lunch, gonna have to think about it since I'm probably just going to rip it all off in July :vampire:


If you are just getting coils until July, I would recommend the Racelands. Yeah they are cheap and not the best. But for 4 months of life, they will do just fine.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I can't find much used for a good price. Also, as much as I'd like to trust used suspension I'd much rather buy something new and be assured that I'm the first person to slam through a Boston pothole on them because I can tally the bone crunching hits from the start instead of relying on someone else's word (except for you guys, since I know we're all looking out for eachother :thumbup.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on clicking submit till lunch, gonna have to think about it since I'm probably just going to rip it all off in July :vampire:


whats wrong with the bilstiens you have now?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I've had my ST coilovers for 9 months and they have been good to me. Only $650. They go really low too


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> whats wrong with the bilstiens you have now?


They are reaching end of life, getting super bouncy, so its time for something new. 

If I get the racelands I save $140, but the FK brand gives me more confidence...so I guess I'll have to mull this over this until I get home.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Raceland 3" Downpipe. APR Stage 2.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6931181-Review-Raceland-Downpipe-(FWD-A3-06-09-MKV-GTI)



NBPT_A3 said:


> They are reaching end of life, getting super bouncy, so its time for something new.
> 
> If I get the racelands I save $140, but the FK brand gives me more confidence...so I guess I'll have to mull this over this until I get home.


I have Ultimo's in my MKIV and my A3, and I've gotten suspension snobs in both that have been surprised at the ride quality. They really do ride well, and I've had zero issues. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MarkedIVGTI said:


> Raceland 3" Downpipe. APR Stage 2.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6931181-Review-Raceland-Downpipe-(FWD-A3-06-09-MKV-GTI)
> 
> ...


Well sir, you may have just swayed my opinion...and I could use the money I save over FKs on the downpipe . Do you have a DIY or know of a good one on here for the resonator delete?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I finally fixed my driver's side window!! Apparently all I had to do was bleed the brakes :screwy:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Why are you buying coils to just replace them in a couple months?

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Put my roof rack on! Now it needs to get nicer so I can put my wheels on...


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

cookboy said:


> Put my roof rack on! Now it needs to get nicer so I can put my wheels on...


Interesting spot for the license plate


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

nelius said:


> Interesting spot for the license plate


It's a bracket that screws into the tow hook spot. I don't want to put hole in my grille or block my fmic...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Why are you buying coils to just replace them in a couple months?
> 
> Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


1, possibly 2, current struts are at end of life and highway driving is painful. Also, because I like creating headaches for myself.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

cookboy said:


> It's a bracket that screws into the tow hook spot. I don't want to put hole in my grille or block my fmic...




Why not just put it in your front window? I did that with mine and I have yet to receive any negative attention from police. 

Imo, it looks better than mounted all off to the side of the bumper.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> Why not just put it in your front window? I did that with mine and I have yet to receive any negative attention from police.
> 
> Imo, it looks better than mounted all off to the side of the bumper.


That's where I had it before, kept getting pulled over. We have some a$$hole cops around here. A cop even ripped off my friends euro plate he had on his car and kept it. He's trying to get that back now. There's really only 2 cops that constantly harass us... but that's all it takes.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

cookboy said:


> That's where I had it before, kept getting pulled over. We have some a$$hole cops around here. A cop even ripped off my friends euro plate he had on his car and kept it. He's trying to get that back now. There's really only 2 cops that constantly harass us... but that's all it takes.



Ouch, that sucks. Maybe you should move to Texas where cops rarely give a ****. LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> Ouch, that sucks. Maybe you should move to Texas where cops rarely give a ****. LOL! :thumbup:


That would b nice


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Punctured tire is trashed. Need new tires... Man conti's are expensive.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> What method are you planning on using?


Tap & Die. :thumbup:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Punctured tire is trashed. Need new tires... Man conti's are expensive.


Michelin Pilot Super Sports :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Grey D said:


> Michelin Pilot Super Sports :thumbup:


Need the M+S logo on the side so thinking extreme DWS or Nitto motivos

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cookboy said:


> It's a bracket that screws into the tow hook spot. I don't want to put hole in my grille or block my fmic...


Which kit is this?


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well sir, you may have just swayed my opinion...and I could use the money I save over FKs on the downpipe . Do you have a DIY or know of a good one on here for the resonator delete?


It honestly makes the most sense to me. I have literally just had 0 issues. The resonator delete is really just cutting out the massive resonator and welding in a pipe of the same diameter. Even on a stock exhaust, sounds pretty good (see first part in my video above.) I'm telling ya man, fitment was spot on, I just drove 3.5 hours down NH/MA 95 and out across MA 495 without a single issue bottoming out, hitting bump stop, or rubbing (I am only on my winter stockers at the moment, but the car does the same with my summer 18x8 all the way around!) and 495 is sh!t!


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Which kit is this?


I want to know this too - I tried an EBay one and the threads didn't fit - is there a proper kit for this?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Which kit is this?


I made mine. I don't think there is a kit available. At least, there wasn't when I looked for one a couple years ago.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I made mine. I don't think there is a kit available. At least, there wasn't when I looked for one a couple years ago.


You should DYI that, so the rest of us can get in on it. I kind of like the plate-mounted-on-one-side-of-the-bumper look.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

kobrian85 said:


> You should DYI that, so the rest of us can get in on it. I kind of like the plate-mounted-on-one-side-of-the-bumper look.


x2. I thought of chopping up the tow hook to get this done, but wasn't sure it would work out.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I made sure the tow hook was in tight. Then I marked it so enough stuck through the bumper. Then I lopped the loop off and marked horizontal on the end. Then I milled two small flats parallel to the ground plane. Then I drilled a clearance hole through the flats. Then, I formed a U which fits snug against the two flats on the "tow rod" and match-drilled it to be bolted on to the end. Then, I simply welded the U onto a piece of plate. The plate is large enough to hold 4 nutserts so I can fasten my license plate to it. Then I screw in the tow rod and put a 1/4-20 bolt through the plate bracket and a nylock nut on so it doesn't come loose. Wham. Bam. Thank you, ma'am.

There are plenty of ways you can modify it. You could just fasten the top or bottom 2 screws of the license plate to allow the bracket to be smaller. You could angle it to match the bumper. Mine is perpendicular to the centerline of the vehicle. So it's further away from the bumper on the passenger's side. Almost touching on the driver's. One thing to note, though, is that most likely (depending how you design it) you will need it to be two pieces so you can screw in the tow rod first, then fasten the plate to it. If I tried to unscrew mine, it'd drag all over my bumper.

Hope that helps. I've zero build pictures.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Which kit is this?


I use to have the one from Podi, but I'm not sure they make it anymore. Now I just use 8 earth magnets. 4 behind the plate holder and 4 behind the plate.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I use to have the one from Podi, but I'm not sure they make it anymore. Now I just use 8 earth magnets. 4 behind the plate holder and 4 behind the plate.


Interesting, I like that idea.

Has anyone here installed the "hideaway" kit that puts the plate under the bumper itself?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Interesting, I like that idea.
> 
> Has anyone here installed the "hideaway" kit that puts the plate under the bumper itself?


hideaway: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4213804

my magnet setup:


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> my magnet setup:


Nice work, never would've thought of this. How has it done staying on? Highway/speed issues? What about cold?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MarkedIVGTI said:


> Nice work, never would've thought of this. How has it done staying on? Highway/speed issues? What about cold?


Looking at my date stamp, it's been installed one year and 2 months. I've driven well above normal highway speed and temps here have dropped to at least the teens if not more. No issues whatsoever.

I first epoxied the magnets to the plate and rear of the holders and let them sit for about a day, then added all that electric tape to 1) keep them from falling off if the epoxy wore off and 2) prevent scratching to the face of the plate holder.

The magnets on the holder are actually behind a euro plate and are still strong enough to hold. After some time, you can see some markings on the front of the license plate where the magnets are. Guess there's lots of small metallic debris floating around.










*Sorry for the large images*


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Looking at my date stamp, it's been installed one year and 2 months. I've driven well above normal highway speed and temps here have dropped to at least the teens if not more. No issues whatsoever.
> 
> I first epoxied the magnets to the plate and rear of the holders and let them sit for about a day, then added all that electric tape to 1) keep them from falling off if the epoxy wore off and 2) prevent scratching to the face of the plate holder.
> 
> ...


Quality info. Thanks Man :thumbup:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

11 inches of new snow up on Teton Pass, so I took the car skiing.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

cookboy said:


> Put my roof rack on! Now it needs to get nicer so I can put my wheels on...


I dig your sleeper status. I've got a set of those rims and I'm in the process of filing down all of the curb rash left over from the previous owner. I thought about buying new wheels along with new tires, but I just can't shake the idea that the 100+ pounds of alloy will end up in a landfill. I might as well use them. 

By the way, I'm on stock suspension (yeah, can you believe that???), will a 235/45/17 fit? Or do I need to go with a 40? I rekon the larger tire will fill out the wheel well.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

DLV said:


> I dig your sleeper status. I've got a set of those rims and I'm in the process of filing down all of the curb rash left over from the previous owner. I thought about buying new wheels along with new tires, but I just can't shake the idea that the 100+ pounds of alloy will end up in a landfill. I might as well use them.
> 
> By the way, I'm on stock suspension (yeah, can you believe that???), will a 235/45/17 fit? Or do I need to go with a 40? I rekon the larger tire will fill out the wheel well.


The front tires are my studded snows. I think they are 225/50 17. Was on 225/40 befor winter. I have some 18" rims going on once winter ends(if ever). Still trying to figure which tires to get since I will be going just a little lower. I'm on the h&r touring kit right now and don't like how itsits.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Which kit is this?





MarkedIVGTI said:


> I want to know this too - I tried an EBay one and the threads didn't fit - is there a proper kit for this?


Its a podi kit I had on my mkv gti


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Changed these out!! Are these original plugs or does vw/Audi still sell these? Also changed the fuel filter.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

A wash, clay bar, and wax later. And taaaadaaa, a mirror!


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> A wash, clay bar, and wax later. And taaaadaaa, a mirror!


:thumbup: nice. I've never clay bared anything, it it easy, or can I really mess up my car doing it?


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

kobrian85 said:


> You should DYI that, so the rest of us can get in on it. I kind of like the plate-mounted-on-one-side-of-the-bumper look.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4562454

Found a DIY for the plate bracket...


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

cookboy said:


> :thumbup: nice. I've never clay bared anything, it it easy, or can I really mess up my car doing it?


If you've never done it then I suggest you do this as your next detail project. It's extremely simple. And cheap. Which most things for audi aren't either of those... Which is why I love doing it so much. After the clay bar is done, polish it and then wax it to seal and you'll be amazed at how smooth the paint is.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> If you've never done it then I suggest you do this as your next detail project. It's extremely simple. And cheap. Which most things for audi aren't either of those... Which is why I love doing it so much. After the clay bar is done, polish it and then wax it to seal and you'll be amazed at how smooth the paint is.


Obviously, it's really important to make sure the car is clean first, so do it just after you wash the car. You'll want to use a good quality clay (I like this one: http://www.autogeek.net/sonus-sfx-detailing-clay.html) and use a clay bar lubricant. Turn the clay often, and if you drop it on the ground throw it away, otherwise you'll end up creating more scratches. The claying process is really only beneficial if you have embedded surface contaminants in your clear coat. If you run your fingers along your clean paint and feel a rough or abrasive surface, you need to clay. If your paint is already smooth, you won't get any benefits from claying, but it might be worth polishing if you have some swirls or scratches. Our paint is notoriously hard, so you will need a pretty serious DA buffer like a Flex or Rupes to get any kind of appreciable results. :thumbup:


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

cookboy said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4562454
> 
> Found a DIY for the plate bracket...


Thanks Cook.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cookboy said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4562454
> 
> Found a DIY for the plate bracket...


Also found a kit for $70-110 (depending on options desired).

http://www.usmillworks.com/audi.html


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought mine years ago from these guys, sold it after a few days though. Didn't really like the look. http://www.gominigo.com/Audi.html


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I took her on a date


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

nelius said:


> I took her on a date


If that was mine right there I'd have put a brick on the clutch and walked away.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> If that was mine right there I'd have put a brick on the clutch and walked away.


Neutral broken?

opcorn:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Neutral broken?
> 
> opcorn:


Tranny's shot


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> If that was mine right there I'd have put a brick on the clutch and walked away.


le sad


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

How much for the seats before it rolls into the bay?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> If that was mine right there I'd have put a brick on the clutch and walked away.





TBomb said:


> Tranny's shot


I LOLed then I 

Is the tranny shot for sure? Did you get it checked out?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> If that was mine right there I'd have put a brick on the clutch and walked away.


Heresy!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Neutral broken?
> 
> opcorn:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: awesome!



BeeAlk said:


> I LOLed then I
> 
> Is the tranny shot for sure? Did you get it checked out?


Not yet, but I'm going to. Once the weather is a bit warmer (I thought we were just about there, but it's snowing today (this place needs a smiley like this: -__-)) I'll pull the trans out and bring it to the dealer. I already have a ballpark estimate to do the work (assuming it comes apart and we're sure that's the problem), I just need to in the meantime get an LSD. Right now it looks like Peloquin pretty much hands down, unless someone can somehow convince me otherwise. To be sure, the options are Quaife, Wavetrac or Peloquin, right? Is there anyone else I'm missing?


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

I've heard you make comments about your transmission and a weird sound it is making. Besides the sound, is there any noticeable deficiency with the tranny?

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Worthlessbackup said:


> I've heard you make comments about your transmission and a weird sound it is making. Besides the sound, is there any noticeable deficiency with the tranny?
> 
> Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


Nothing until it started shaking violently. That was the last time I drove it (and that was why it was the last time I drove it!). I explained it in as much detail as I could here if you care to read more: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6927530-02Q-6MT-noise-is-it-my-input-shaft-bearing


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Rob Cote said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but I'm going to. Once the weather is a bit warmer (I thought we were just about there, but it's snowing today (this place needs a smiley like this: -__-)) I'll pull the trans out and bring it to the dealer. I already have a ballpark estimate to do the work (assuming it comes apart and we're sure that's the problem), I just need to in the meantime get an LSD. Right now it looks like Peloquin pretty much hands down, unless someone can somehow convince me otherwise. To be sure, the options are Quaife, Wavetrac or Peloquin, right? Is there anyone else I'm missing?


It'll be cheaper to buy a reman tranny from vw/audi for around $1500...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crew219 said:


> It'll be cheaper to buy a reman tranny from vw/audi for around $1500...


Really is the ISB that much? Labor will only be 'bout tree fiddy.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

cookboy said:


> Put my roof rack on!


How do you have that Thule fairing connected to the OEM Load Bars? I couldn't get the one I bought to fit well.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*New wheels*

New wheels! Whatcha think? The H&R sports just ain't doin it with the new wheels, must go lower!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> New wheels! Whatcha think? The H&R sports just ain't doin it with the new wheels, must go lower!


Very nice. 

Say, didn't you get into an accident on 405 a while back? Either way, car looks super dope. :beer:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> New wheels! Whatcha think? The H&R sports just ain't doin it with the new wheels, must go lower!


Welcome to the club. Nice wheels. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Say, didn't you get into an accident on 405 a while back? Either way, car looks super dope. :beer:


Nope no accidents, I do live in West Los Angeles off the 405, there are a lot of us running around this area.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Welcome to the club. Nice wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't sit as nice as yours, yet. They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, lol. Nice car man, just something about a white A3!


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Got the oil changed yesterday...switch it up to 0w40 Lubro Moly. Finally received my new Passport 9500ix and put that in place of my old Passport 8500 after 13 years.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Welcome to the club. Nice wheels.


Pictures of bumper from front?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Pictures of bumper from front?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ah, the Ottinger, yes.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ah, the Ottinger, yes.


Yes sir. I don't even have to post the picture. Thanks for the support krazyboi. I wanted to go for something that was my own take.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

R8 wheels coming back into fashion now?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> R8 wheels coming back into fashion now?


Not a fan of them on our cars..


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

Drove it to work! I only drive it once or twice a week so it makes me happy when I do  

Happy Friday! :beer:


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

lausch said:


> How do you have that Thule fairing connected to the OEM Load Bars? I couldn't get the one I bought to fit well.


I bought the rack from another member here. Already had it on. Looks like he just screwed it into the bottom of the rail.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Installed a much needed upgrade


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Changed the oil (Rotella T6), air filter, plugs (NGK 1675). Looks like it was still the original plugs and had 78K on them. Look decent for their age.

Also figured out that windshield washer reservoir is cracked and leaking and that a sensor is allowing a bit of oil to leak. Not sure which sensor it is yet, but it's located about 3" towards the driver's side near the oil filter. Slow leak and not urgent but will likely address it when I do the thermostat in May. So, with that lame description, can anyone tell me what part/sensor I'm looking to replace?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Alrockaz said:


> Changed the oil (Rotella T6), air filter, plugs (NGK 1675). Looks like it was still the original plugs and had 78K on them. Look decent for their age.
> 
> Also figured out that windshield washer reservoir is cracked and leaking and that a sensor is allowing a bit of oil to leak. Not sure which sensor it is yet, but it's located about 3" towards the driver's side near the oil filter. Slow leak and not urgent but will likely address it when I do the thermostat in May. So, with that lame description, can anyone tell me what part/sensor I'm looking to replace?


Without getting under my car, could it be the oil level sensor? Is it sitting in the oil pan, probably the size of a half dollar?


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

nelius said:


> Installed a much needed upgrade


Jesus christ that is a clean motor swap!


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Without getting under my car, could it be the oil level sensor? Is it sitting in the oil pan, probably the size of a half dollar?


Yes, could be. Still not familiar enough with this car to know all of the sensors, etc. that it has.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

rambag3 said:


> Jesus christ that is a clean motor swap!


Yea I got tired of the 2.slow


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Intake valve cleaning was tackled today. Pretty enjoyable job overall. Just have plenty of time and don't rush and you're golden. Here are the 4 chambers. Keep in mind that my a3 now has 120,000 miles on it. I was surprised that they were this clean. I do a lot to maintain and keep my internals clean, good to see it's working.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn I think those are cleaner than mine were at ~90k. :thumbup:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Ice block on hwy thurs.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

AckermanA3 said:


> Ice block on hwy thurs.


ouch!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Installed my Rs shift knob.




























Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Installed my Rs shift knob.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Woah that looks really good! So you just cut the old one off? Where did you find the shift knob?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Pulled off my bumper to fix the corner marker light that was knocked out.. While I had things apart I sprayed some paint on the rings and dipped the grille. Still gotta take care of my front lip though, so many mo****in chips in it :thumbdown:





































I matched the rings to my wheels as best I could. Turns out GM paint is spot on. I like the look, makes it pop.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> Woah that looks really good! So you just cut the old one off? Where did you find the shift knob?


Shift knob is from bks. Old one comes off. But the shift rod is facing the wrong way for the newer style shifters. So you have to rotate it 90 degrees. You can heat and twist it. Or cut it and connect it with a grub screw putting it back rotated. I'll post more pictures in a bit as a refresher for people who haven't been around that long. 









Sent from my Igloo


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Changed my Haldex filter and fluid. Other than getting my hands busted up and having to rush to the auto parts store cause the original hand pump started leaking, it was pretty easy job. I had gone over the 40k service and I have the upgraded Haldex the oil seemed very clean. After the change I don't know if it's cause my butt dyno is not calibrated :laugh: but the car seems a little peppier if that makes any sense.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

AckermanA3 said:


> Ice block on hwy thurs.


I have the exact same damage...finally gonna take it to the body shop to get an estimate (2 years later :banghead


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Got some new contis put on last friday. 225/35/19. Running 39 psi up front and about 38-39 in back. Sound about right?


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Got some new contis put on last friday. 225/35/19. Running 39 psi up front and about 38-39 in back. Sound about right?


Did you opt for the $70 rebate or the iON camera?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

DLV said:


> Did you opt for the $70 rebate or the iON camera?


Already have a gopro so went with the rebate.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Got some new contis put on last friday. 225/35/19. Running 39 psi up front and about 38-39 in back. Sound about right?


Hard to say, but that seems a bit high. You could try and do a chalk test.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Hard to say, but that seems a bit high. You could try and do a chalk test.


What's this chalk test?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You rub chalk on the treads, covering the full width of the tire (doesn't have to be the full circumference, but about a 1' arc is good) and then drive the car a short distance (couple hundred feet at most) and then examine the chalked section. You might see there is still chalk on the middle of the treads; this means your tire is under-inflated. If there is still chalk on the outsides of the treads, the tire is under-inflated. If the chalk is rubbed off pretty evenly, then you're likely good. If the chalk is missing from only one outside, check your alignment.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Got some new contis put on last friday. 225/35/19. Running 39 psi up front and about 38-39 in back. Sound about right?


What are the stock tire pressure recommendations on a Quattro car? I would think that you would want to keep the same ratio. I.E. My fwd car is 35 front and 32 rear, so the rear is 91.4% of the front. So if I went up to 39 in the front, the rear should be 35.7.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MisterJJ said:


> What are the stock tire pressure recommendations on a Quattro car? I would think that you would want to keep the same ratio. I.E. My fwd car is 35 front and 32 rear, so the rear is 91.4% of the front. So if I went up to 39 in the front, the rear should be 35.7.


I have to look but on my 3.2 I believe stock pressure is 39psi all around


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MisterJJ said:


> What are the stock tire pressure recommendations on a Quattro car? I would think that you would want to keep the same ratio. I.E. My fwd car is 35 front and 32 rear, so the rear is 91.4% of the front. So if I went up to 39 in the front, the rear should be 35.7.


Wouldn't the ratio from a FWD 2.0t be irrelevant since a 3.2 quattro has a mildly heavier front engine but a much heavier rear due to the differential and axles?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The ratio front to back is irrelevant on any car. All you need to be sure of is that you have a flat contact patch on each tire.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

crew219 said:


> Wouldn't the ratio from a FWD 2.0t be irrelevant since a 3.2 quattro has a mildly heavier front engine but a much heavier rear due to the differential and axles?


Reread my post. That's why I asked what his Quattro specification is for tire pressure.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> The ratio front to back is irrelevant on any car. All you need to be sure of is that you have a flat contact patch on each tire.


When the ratio is correct, the contact patch will be even between front and rear. You could measure the distribution of the contact patch of each tire... pretty hard to do... or you could weigh and calculate the difference between the front and rear weight of the car... or you could use the stock ratio specified on the car, which is far easier. However, this just sets the ratio. The chalk method is good for determining if your overall pressure should be higher or lower.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> When the ratio is correct, the contact patch will be even between front and rear. You could measure the distribution of the contact patch of each tire... pretty hard to do... or you could weigh and calculate the difference between the front and rear weight of the car... or you could use the stock ratio specified on the car, which is far easier. However, this just sets the ratio. The chalk method is good for determining if your overall pressure should be higher or lower.


OR...

just go get it corner balanced... if you have coil overs of course makes that a lot easier.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> However, this just sets the ratio. The chalk method is good for determining if your overall pressure should be higher or lower.


I disagree if I'm understanding what you're trying to say. I think you mean that you achieve this "golden ratio" and then you must increase or decrease tire equally front and rear to maintain said ratio. I still maintain that this ratio is irrelevant. There are a lot of factors that affect how the rubber meets the road. Even tire brand/model has an affect. Different tires have different sidewall stiffness and this plays a role. As well as how the car is loaded and myriad other factors.

Or I have no idea what you're talking about and this is all over my head.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

This is the pressure I measured coming back from the tire store. My door panel says to have 41 both front and rear at gross weight. So I think i'm probably in a good range. Might have to buy some chalk, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I disagree if I'm understanding what you're trying to say.


I think you're just approaching it from the other side. You're thinking that you make the contact patch even, regardless of the ratio. But when you make the contact patch even, you will arrive at the ratio I'm talking about. This ratio was determined by the manufacturer and is independent of the tires. In other words... If a car has 10% more weight on the front tires than the rear, it would take 10% more pressure in the front tires to make the contact patch even, regardless of what tires are on the car (assuming the same tires on the front and rear).


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

plasti dip wheels silver


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I think you're just approaching it from the other side. You're thinking that you make the contact patch even, regardless of the ratio. But when you make the contact patch even, you will arrive at the ratio I'm talking about. This ratio was determined by the manufacturer and is independent of the tires. In other words... If a car has 10% more weight on the front tires than the rear, it would take 10% more pressure in the front tires to make the contact patch even, regardless of what tires are on the car (assuming the same tires on the front and rear).


I got you. All I'm saying is that your ratio is only a theoretical way of getting the proper tire inflation. It may or may not work. What happens if you have a bunch of stuff in the hatch? Or what if the car's suspension has been modified? Or any number of other factors. These things will affect your golden ratio, and at the end of the day it's the tire's contact patch that we're concerned with, not the relationship between front and rear.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> plasti dip wheels silver



looks good man!

What's tp in your name and all over your car stand for?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Toilet.




Paper.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tiny package. :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> My door panel says to have 41 both front and rear at gross weight.


Sounds like you need to bump your pressure up. Bigger rims = more PSI. General rule is 1" bigger = +2 PSI. YMMV


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thoughts from this crew on Avant Garde wheels? Construction, quality, horror stories?


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally installed the puddle light/marker light retrofit i got off a member of audi-sport. LEDs from deauto key. Swapping plugs and coilpacks today once they come in. At 41xxx one of my coilpacks is slowly taking a ****. Only misses under high load i.e. High gears above 3k rpms.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You rub chalk on the treads, covering the full width of the tire (doesn't have to be the full circumference, but about a 1' arc is good) and then drive the car a short distance (couple hundred feet at most) and then examine the chalked section. You might see there is still chalk on the middle of the treads; this means your tire is under-inflated. If there is still chalk on the outsides of the treads, the tire is under-inflated. If the chalk is rubbed off pretty evenly, then you're likely good. If the chalk is missing from only one outside, check your alignment.


Wouldn't negative camber render this method useless?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NBPT_A3 said:


> tiny package. :laugh:


tight pu....??


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> tight pu....??


No way, that guy is way loose.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Drivers side strut finally got here from Sweden (12 weeks) - so I removed my camber plates and replaced them with new OEM strut mounts, swapped out the bad strut and installed 10mm spacers. All is right with the world (or at least with my suspension) except I rub a little bit in my rear.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

ceese said:


> Drivers side strut finally got here from Sweden (12 weeks) - so I removed my camber plates and replaced them with new OEM strut mounts, swapped out the bad strut and installed 10mm spacers. All is right with the world (or at least with my suspension) except I rub a little bit in my rear.


Let me guess.. You rub on the passenger side on the bumper tab? 
-_-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

nelius said:


> Let me guess.. You rub on the passenger side on the bumper tab?
> -_-


On the screw mount. I'm going to stop down to 8mm spacers and expect that will solve it. At the moment I'm running my winter set ups which is et43 (et 33 with spacers) with 18/234/40 tires.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Got my first ever detail (by someone other than me) done with SealTek sealant. Hope it holds up well.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Found out B7 wheels and 235/45 tires fit no problem.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

bobbeck said:


> Found out B7 wheels and 235/45 tires fit no problem.


At stock ride height anything will fit. D:

Source: I'm sitting stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

My 15" 5x112 steelies wouldn't fit.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

bobbeck said:


> Found out B7 wheels and 235/45 tires fit no problem.


Nice Q3


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

I guess it's true... An inch really does make all the difference.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

bobbeck said:


> I guess it's true... An inch really does make all the difference.


That's what she said!




Sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaayyyooooo

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

bobbeck said:


> Found out B7 wheels and 235/45 tires fit no problem.



Your car must be the ubber rare A3 allroad.


Maybe I am channeling the MK4 forums but DAMN, lower that thing NOW! Lmao


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

JDBVR6 said:


> Your car must be the ubber rare A3 allroad.
> 
> 
> Maybe I am channeling the MK4 forums but DAMN, lower that thing NOW! Lmao


Totally the über rare A3 Allroad. I should rebadge it as an Allroad Quattro so it's better in the snow. Same concept that AMG badges make your Benz gain HP, Quattro badges give you all wheel drive and a reason not to lower it. Stock ride height didn't stick out so much with the black wheels I had on before. My mk1 is lowered, 2.3-16 is lowered, SLK is reletively low, a lowered A3 is last on my list right now.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

bobbeck said:


> Quattro gives you a reason not to lower it.


Tell that to Johnny. :laugh:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Cote said:


> Tell that to Johnny. :laugh:



HA! I know a Johnny from Saugus (I see you're from Beverly) that would disagree, too funny.


The lost and only known photo of the A3 Allroad Fronttrack Quattro concept from the 2005 Detroit Auto show… Specifically designed for the American market.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> HA! I know a Johnny from Saugus (I see you're from Beverly) that would disagree, too funny.
> 
> 
> The lost and only known photo of the A3 Allroad Fronttrack Quattro concept from the 2005 Detroit Auto show… Specifically designed for the American market.


Haha, I had a genuine laugh at this post. Fronttrack quattro, nice!

I think if you actually got a bit of a meatier blocky/knobby tire and threw on some mudflaps it could look quite good. Many people cite the A3 as being such a practical car then proceed to lower it and take much of the practicality away from it, myself included. I say good on you for not following the herd :thumbup:

A4 wheels look good on the A3, too. I haven't seen it before. Did you plasti dip your bump guards?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

BeeAlk said:


> Haha, I had a genuine laugh at this post. Fronttrack quattro, nice! Did you plasti dip your bump guards?


Naa, that's quick photoshop on the bumpers. Doesn't look horrible, good salt and stone protection when driving off road and handling the winter mess, maybe i'll do it for real, HA! Found these wheels local with good Yokohama tires already installed, too good to pass up weather they looked good or not. Using this car to commute daily now. No worries on looks, comfort and reliability are all that matter.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Haha, I had a genuine laugh at this post. Fronttrack quattro, nice!
> 
> I think if you actually got a bit of a meatier blocky/knobby tire and threw on some mudflaps it could look quite good. Many people cite the A3 as being such a practical car then proceed to lower it and take much of the practicality away from it, myself included. I say good on you for not following the herd :thumbup:
> 
> A4 wheels look good on the A3, too. I haven't seen it before. Did you plasti dip your bump guards?


It would then be a Q3.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

^^^

I miss the plastic fender flares my MK2s had…


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ceese said:


> It would then be a Q3.


...that is if a new Q3 is in your budget.

And the Q3, to me, appears to have the same "squashed" look of the A1. Like a big car smashed down into too-small dimensions.

And I much prefer the interior layout and design of the A3 vs Q3.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Got some new contis put on last friday. 225/35/19. Running 39 psi up front and about 38-39 in back. Sound about right?


I'm running 42 all around, am I over inflated?



Rob Cote said:


> Tell that to Johnny. :laugh:


:laugh: I don't pay attention to rules.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I'm running 42 all around, am I over inflated?
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: I don't pay attention to rules.


I'm running 40. 

Rules. Pssh. You can't tell me what to do. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bought her a present, because bitches like presents.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

^^ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I'm running 42 all around, am I over inflated?
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: I don't pay attention to rules.


41 is stock spec, no? Anyway, I did that just before work this morning, they were about 4 lbs. low all the way around.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I'm running 42 all around, am I over inflated?





Ponto said:


> I'm running 40.
> 
> Rules. Pssh. You can't tell me what to do.


I run 41 all around. We got things covered boys.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Found this in my wheel liner:



Whilst installing Koni FSD shocks and Eihbach springs. Rear only so far.

So... is there any market for the stock springs (Sport)?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Found this in my wheel liner:


Rhubarb pie, yum.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My old A3.... 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


Remind us, did they give you an option to buy it?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Remind us, did they give you an option to buy it?


I had already accepted the payout when I asked and apparently it was too late lol. I have a buddy who wants it for the body to put his turbo vr into... he is going to bid on it.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Installed front (10mm) and rear (17.5mm) spacers and a new rear wiper blade. I'm actually pretty excited about the wiper blade, but thought you'd rather see pictures of the spacers.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks much bettah with spacers! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Finished my tail install up this weekend.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Finished my tail install up this weekend.


Oh so clean!


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Replaced the battery, which I'm pretty sure was the original one. I tried to pick up an OEM battery from the local VW dealer, but they said they couldn't look up which one was needed for an A3 and that I'd have to "take it in" in order for them to assess and figure out which exact battery I needed. They gave me an estimate of $250 and said it would take an hour to do it and they couldn't do it until the end of the week :screwy: I laughed heartily, said "No thanks," and drove to Autozone and picked up a battery for the same price with a better warranty and put it in within a few minutes. I can't believe they charge folks $100+ for such an easy job.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bezerker said:


> Replaced the battery, which I'm pretty sure was the original one. I tried to pick up an OEM battery from the local VW dealer, but they said they couldn't look up which one was needed for an A3 and that I'd have to "take it in" in order for them to assess and figure out which exact battery I needed. They gave me an estimate of $250 and said it would take an hour to do it and they couldn't do it until the end of the week :screwy: I laughed heartily, said "No thanks," and drove to Autozone and picked up a battery for the same price with a better warranty and put it in within a few minutes. I can't believe they charge folks $100+ for such an easy job.


we all make our livings doing things other cant do or do as well or as fast, dont know how to do, or dont want to do.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> we all make our livings doing things other cant do or do as well or as fast, dont know how to do, or dont want to do.


It makes the world go round!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> It makes the world go round!


No Gangsters make the world go round.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

And balancing weights make tires go round...

no, wait..


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

BeeAlk said:


> I run 41 all around. We got things covered boys.


FYI, i didn't know this until a month or two ago, but I always went by what's listed on the inside of the driver door for my PSI, but apparently they only list the MAX load of 42psi there. If you look in the manual there are guidelines for different loads, which it turns out with me in the car and not much else (most of the time), I should be closer to 36-38psi.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

asal said:


> FYI, i didn't know this until a month or two ago, but I always went by what's listed on the inside of the driver door for my PSI, but apparently they only list the MAX load of 42psi there. If you look in the manual there are guidelines for different loads, which it turns out with me in the car and not much else (most of the time), I should be closer to 36-38psi.


Sticker on the inside of my door lists 39PSI


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I had already accepted the payout when I asked and apparently it was too late lol. I have a buddy who wants it for the body to put his turbo vr into... he is going to bid on it.


I would like the intake mani for free so I can get it to a shop to replicate in metal.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I would like the intake mani for free so I can get it to a shop to replicate in metal.


If he gets it we can talk.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

asal said:


> FYI, i didn't know this until a month or two ago, but I always went by what's listed on the inside of the driver door for my PSI, but apparently they only list the MAX load of 42psi there. If you look in the manual there are guidelines for different loads, which it turns out with me in the car and not much else (most of the time), I should be closer to 36-38psi.


On my car there are various pressures listed depending on which tire/wheel size combo is being used.

I've long ago learned that those pressures are not much more than suggestions. I personally find what pressures work for me and the setup I have and I've never had issues. :thumbup:


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Drove it 2000 miles to Kansas and back. On the way there it came up with code P0638: Throttle Actuator Control Range/Performance (Bank 1). Pressing the accelerator hardly changed anything and I could drive up to about 15 mph. Restarted, same thing. Restarted again and I was able to drive it but at idle it was lumpy and wanted to stall.

Eventually it went away on its own (about 200 miles of driving) and it hasn't come back on. I'm hoping it was just a hiccup and that there's not a new throttle body in my future.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Alrockaz said:


> Drove it 2000 miles to Kansas and back. On the way there it came up with code P0638: Throttle Actuator Control Range/Performance (Bank 1). Pressing the accelerator hardly changed anything and I could drive up to about 15 mph. Restarted, same thing. Restarted again and I was able to drive it but at idle it was lumpy and wanted to stall.
> 
> Eventually it went away on its own (about 200 miles of driving) and it hasn't come back on. I'm hoping it was just a hiccup and that there's not a new throttle body in my future.


Sorry to say this, the symptoms point to bad throttle body. Same thing happened to my buddy's GLI. Throttle body and intake mani are one piece so you're going to need the whole thing. I think he paid around $200 - $250 for it.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Sorry to say this, the symptoms point to bad throttle body. Same thing happened to my buddy's GLI. Throttle body and intake mani are one piece so you're going to need the whole thing. I think he paid around $200 - $250 for it.


Throttle body and manifold one piece? I'm pretty sure that's false. If you have ever cleaned your intake valves, you likely removed the throttle body from the manifold during the process. 

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Throttle body and manifold one piece? I'm pretty sure that's false. If you have ever cleaned your intake valves, you likely removed the throttle body from the manifold during the process.
> 
> Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


My bad, not the throttle body. The flapper motor for the intake which is built into the Intake manifold. That's what the problem was. Error he got was: 

Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal 
P2015 - 000 - - - MIL ON

This error requires the replacement of the intake manifold NOT the throttle body.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Refreshed the order-status page for my new car-toys about 10 times...status did not change to "shipped".


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Oil change!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> I have a buddy who wants it for the body to put his turbo vr into... he is going to bid on it.


I didn't win the auction.  I had to put in a blind bid since I wasn't there in person, and they started the auction from my bid. The wife expressed interest in your A3, so I was actually going to drop a TDI in it and keep it. The turbo 3.2 is for my car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> I didn't win the auction.  I had to put in a blind bid since I wasn't there in person, and they started the auction from my bid. The wife expressed interest in your A3, so I was actually going to drop a TDI in it and keep it. The turbo 3.2 is for my car.


Ah balls. that sucks man!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Parked it in it's first own garage this past Sunday. She gets to sit in there more often now since I'm going to take public transportation to work.


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Sorry to say this, the symptoms point to bad throttle body. Same thing happened to my buddy's GLI. Throttle body and intake mani are one piece so you're going to need the whole thing. I think he paid around $200 - $250 for it.





neu318 said:


> My bad, not the throttle body. The flapper motor for the intake which is built into the Intake manifold. That's what the problem was. Error he got was:
> 
> Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal
> P2015 - 000 - - - MIL ON
> ...


Thanks. So for my issue it's probably the throttle body, right? Looks like about $375 if it comes to that.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> take public transportation to work.


I'm doing this. Not by choice. :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:

Jeep [email protected] the bed last night. Thinking it's about time I get LSD on order, pull the A3 trans again and send that **** out.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Alrockaz said:


> Thanks. So for my issue it's probably the throttle body, right? Looks like about $375 if it comes to that.


Sounds like it but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Alrockaz said:


> Thanks. So for my issue it's probably the throttle body, right? Looks like about $375 if it comes to that.


Have you cleaned your intake valves before? If so, did you clean the throttle body in the process? I'd pull the throttle body, get some carb cleaner and clean the inside out. Perhaps it is gunked up with carbon and is just malfunctioning.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally installed my S-Tronic shifter. Thanks Ponto! :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Finally installed my S-Tronic shifter. Thanks Ponto! :beer:


Det var Saa Lidt.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Crappy cell phone pic..wiper delete , because racekor lol..


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Changed front brake pads and put on summer wheels.

Oddest thing tho, my hps pads arent fully sitting on the rotor. They're on an angle very little contact, even if they wear down the top part is lower than the bracket so im thinking theyre defective... They cant be put on wrong, only fit in one way.










Let me know what you guys think... Im probably going to go buy oem ones in the morning.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

install new rotors then see if roblem still exist


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

AckermanA3 said:


> Changed front brake pads and put on summer wheels.
> 
> Oddest thing tho, my hps pads arent fully sitting on the rotor. They're on an angle very little contact, even if they wear down the top part is lower than the bracket so im thinking theyre defective... They cant be put on wrong, only fit in one way.
> 
> ...


The ends of the pads are chamfered. Normal.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> install new rotors then see if roblem still exist


Really? Thats a $300 guess. Plus how can the pads that came off be perfectly even if my rotors warped.

As for its normal, then why is my brake pad light on? Why doesnt it stop properly? How will the pad ever make full contact? Also if i stop hard with pads like this im almost positive it will warp my rotors... Not saying you guys are wrong, just trying to understand your train of thought.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

AckermanA3 said:


> Not saying you guys are wrong, just trying to say you're *******s.


fixed. :heart:

That's a weird problem man. It's hard to tell from the picture, but it seems like the pads only touching towards the center of the rotor? That's more than the pad just being chamfered on the edge. But...hmmm....I dunno man.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

What pads did you install? This is what chamfered edges look like:








The part that is grey is the chamfered edge.

It's really hard to tell what's going on in your pic. Did you try taking the pads back off and getting a better look? Maybe they're just sitting in there wrong or wedged somehow. If it's not just chamfered edges, I definitely wouldn't drive like that. Besides the safety risk, you'd probably ruin your rotors.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Pads look like they were installed upside down. I know they only go in one way, perhaps these pads are defective (made incorrectly). Definitely doesn't look right. I would not drive the car until you get it sorted out.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

You should consider getting the rotors turned when you tear it all down again, if they are within spec. Otherwise buy new rotors. People that skimp on brakes make me lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> You should consider getting the rotors turned when you tear it all down again, if they are within spec. Otherwise buy new rotors. People that skimp on brakes make me lol.


agreed. Actually by the time I do pads for the little bit of extra cost I always do rotors as well.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe take the wheel off and take a better pic of the pad so we can see.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> fixed. :heart:
> 
> That's a weird problem man. It's hard to tell from the picture, but it seems like the pads only touching towards the center of the rotor? That's more than the pad just being chamfered on the edge. But...hmmm....I dunno man.


Lmao, no comment.

Thanks for all the replies! I spoke with a representative from Hawk this morning, at his request i sent in some pictures. He has emailed me back saying there is definitely something a miss with them, and theyre going to send me a new set.

So, a big +1 for Hawk customer service!

Back to the topic at hand.... I purchased a unitronic stages badge today... Not sure if i want to use it, looks cool but at the same time it kills any sleeper look (to audi tunning peoples at least) others wont have a clue im sure. 

Have you seen them, what do you think?

P.s. I go through a lot of badges and am never satisfied lol. Right now its badgeless


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Oh and to those who think i should have changed the rotors too, i agree, the plan was to change rotors. However i decided next winter is my last winter driving this car then shes going in the garage. Once that happens ill put together a nice combo, who knows maybe bbk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

AckermanA3 said:


> Lmao, no comment.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies! I spoke with a representative from Hawk this morning, at his request i sent in some pictures. He has emailed me back saying there is definitely something a miss with them, and theyre going to send me a new set.
> 
> ...


I just debadged mine and it looks way better. You want people to know you by your sound, not your badge


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> Oh and to those who think i should have changed the rotors too, i agree, the plan was to change rotors. However i decided next winter is my last winter driving this car then shes going in the garage. Once that happens ill put together a nice combo, who knows maybe bbk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I will allow it. :laugh:




nelius said:


> I just debadged mine and it looks way better. You want people to know you by your sound, not your badge


Agreed! my car just needs to be more well heard.. exhaust soon enough!


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Ya, i love the sounds of my exhaust/engine. . . I go through phases. Some times i like emblems other days i dont. I own a lot of different ones lol


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Picked up a headlight switch from a MK2 TT. $55 shipped! Autohaas rocks.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Picked up a headlight switch from a MK2 TT. $55 shipped! Autohaas rocks.


Saw that pick up


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Polished my exhaust tips! Turned out alright, but still need a little more work with some better cleaner.

Going to be changing my spark plugs soon. I was thinking about E3 spark plugs but I have heard very negative stuff about them. Any suggestions??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Polished my exhaust tips! Turned out alright, but still need a little more work with some better cleaner.


Mother's metal polish :thumbup:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Mother's metal polish :thumbup:


I just used some off-brand metal polish. Does Mother's work wonders? I've got some carbon that is REALLY caked on there...:thumbdown:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

White Diamond works MUCH better than Mother's. Best polish I've used.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got to paint matching my side markers. 

Sanded them completely flat first. 



















Fast forward to first coat of clear. I did a bunch of coats of brilliant Black last night and clear today. 












Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Got to paint matching my side markers.
> 
> Sanded them completely flat first.
> 
> ...


Awesome, love this!


And to luck of the irish, i heard the tips can fall off e3 spark plugs, i would avoid. Ngk 1step colder properly gapped is the way to go.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

AckermanA3 said:


> Awesome, love this!
> 
> 
> And to luck of the irish, i heard the tips can fall off e3 spark plugs, i would avoid. Ngk 1step colder properly gapped is the way to go.
> ...


The NGK BKR7EIX are great for stock turbo cars with a tune that don't see a lot of cold weather. Not sure how they will work with his K04 setup, I'd check with whatever tuner he is using :thumbup:

Edit: Also, be careful about gapping those iridium tipped spark plugs, they aren't like the good ol' copper plugs used back in the day. You can easily damage the electrode if you attempt to change the gap and aren't extremely careful.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Meh, what tuner? Oem k04 uses 7 heat range. Ive been running copper ngk gapped at .028 with 0 issues. Have also run iridium ones no difference except how fast you change them. (Copper, every oil change $14 for all 4, iridium i dunno like a yr or more depending on milage) 

I saw a thread about some double platinum ones used with r8 coils, i am going to try this this coming week. Heres the link

http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45050


P.s. If youre using revo k04 software then i dunno, good luck not misfiring. I dumped that tune long ago. . . Great stage 1&2 tho


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Have you cleaned your intake valves before? If so, did you clean the throttle body in the process? I'd pull the throttle body, get some carb cleaner and clean the inside out. Perhaps it is gunked up with carbon and is just malfunctioning.


Haven't cleaned the valves yet - that's soon, but I'm probably going to use a Motorvac service to do it. Throttle body has been fine now for about a week and 1200 miles.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Added a new video clip to YouTube for the exhaust guys. A3 2.0t quattro with a 42 draft designs full turbo back. 3 inch, resonated, catted...cold start video today. Have some in cabin videos up as well.

going to do some take offs and drive by clips soon. Link to clip below...still can't add pics here. Have some of you want to see...just pm.

http://youtu.be/zs376aDcEpI

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

mdterps2000 said:


> Added a new video clip to YouTube for the exhaust guys. A3 2.0t quattro with a 42 draft designs full turbo back. 3 inch, resonated, catted...cold start video today. Have some in cabin videos up as well.
> 
> going to do some take offs and drive by clips soon. Link to clip below...still can't add pics here. Have some of you want to see...just pm.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

mdterps2000 said:


> Added a new video clip to YouTube for the exhaust guys. A3 2.0t quattro with a 42 draft designs full turbo back. 3 inch, resonated, catted...cold start video today. Have some in cabin videos up as well.
> 
> going to do some take offs and drive by clips soon. Link to clip below...still can't add pics here. Have some of you want to see...just pm.
> 
> ...


Might want to be careful with that 42dd down pipe. A few Golf R owners are reporting the flex section failing on them due to the use of a braided internal flex section vs a corrugated one.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> Awesome, love this!
> 
> 
> And to luck of the irish, i heard the tips can fall off e3 spark plugs, i would avoid. Ngk 1step colder properly gapped is the way to go.
> ...


I could only find the "1step colder" plugs for a wrx apparently? Couldn't find anything that said it fits an a3. Does it matter?



AckermanA3 said:


> Meh, what tuner? Oem k04 uses 7 heat range. Ive been running copper ngk gapped at .028 with 0 issues. Have also run iridium ones no difference except how fast you change them. (Copper, every oil change $14 for all 4, iridium i dunno like a yr or more depending on milage)
> 
> I saw a thread about some double platinum ones used with r8 coils, i am going to try this this coming week. Heres the link
> 
> ...


Isn't the proper gap for the a3 .032? Other than making sure everything is working properly and what not is there _really_ a difference in performance, life, etc of different tips? (i.e. iridium, copper)


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> I could only find the "1step colder" plugs for a wrx apparently? Couldn't find anything that said it fits an a3. Does it matter?


They are available for the audi a3 2.0t fsi for sure. Brk7e i believe is the ngk copper. I think the ix is the iridium one. They arent advertised as 1 step colder over stock. You get your stock plug and find the comparable one with a Lower heat range. 



Luck o' the Irish said:


> Isn't the proper gap for the a3 .032? Other than making sure everything is working properly and what not is there _really_ a difference in performance, life, etc of different tips? (i.e. iridium, copper)



If youre tuned you can make the gap lower, i ran stock plugs for a week before tuning. Never had any issue with .028 gap, with exception to revo stage k04 software nothing i did could stop that tune from misfiring. . . Pretty sure there was a huge write up i got my info from. Not sure which forum. . . I just read another one about changing to r8 coils and double tip platinum plugs, 7heat range .028 gap.

Im going to call audi now and see how much for the coils


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Just called audi and ordered a black coolant cap, and r8 coils. Looking at around $100 
Also called napa and they can get my new plugs for me ngk pfr7b $23.99 each. I will install after intercooler so my impressions of that arent skewed.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> They are available for the audi a3 2.0t fsi for sure. Brk7e i believe is the ngk copper. I think the ix is the iridium one. They arent advertised as 1 step colder over stock. You get your stock plug and find the comparable one with a Lower heat range.


I'll look for those two products then. Thanks



AckermanA3 said:


> Just called audi and ordered a black coolant cap, and r8 coils. Looking at around $100
> Also called napa and they can get my new plugs for me ngk pfr7b $23.99 each. I will install after intercooler so my impressions of that arent skewed.


$24 a piece? No thanks, that's just marketing at its finest...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> $24 a piece? No thanks, that's just marketing at its finest...


Marketing at its finest is "ridiculously high markup" AND "significant amount of customers still buy it". Best example of marketing at its finest is designer purses.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Or an A3 over a golf!! Hah - just kidding guys...just kidding....

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Working on a cosmetic revamp to my oem rims. Damn those things were a mess. I really can't imagine how the PO managed to rash three of the four rims. Two rims had massive gashes knocked out as well. 



And this:



To this:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

@Ponto.. I still agree with what I saw on Instagram..lol..
Def some Clean work..!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

For those who didn't see the final products, plus I like being a whore.

headlights polished and side markers installed.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Side markers look smooth man, nice work.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice on the sidemarkers, where do you get the paint to match the body, direct from a dealer?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


TMNT headlights.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mdterps2000 said:


> Side markers look smooth man, nice work.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Thanks! 



beckermanex said:


> Very nice on the sidemarkers, where do you get the paint to match the body, direct from a dealer?


Local Cmax Napa Store, went in with my paint code and they mixed an aerosol can of brilliant black right there for me. They required the vin as well to ensure a proper match. Can was 30 dollars, would have been enough to do 2 or 3 sets, but I screwed one side marker up with wet sanding and basically did it twice... And went a little overboard on the coats, did 5-7 of black base coat and 6 coats of clear. 



NBPT_A3 said:


> TMNT headlights.


haha I had a bright green jacket on. :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Damn, that looks good, Ponto! Although, my astute observation is forcing me to question your combination of lime green outerwear with brown nubuck shoes. You'll have to post some selfies so we can critique your wardrobe. :laugh:

To stay on topic, my car got a DSG fluid/filter, USP DSG cap, oil change, rear diff fluid, and Summer wheels/tires on thumbup. I also did some mocking up for my custom brake setup, and discovered that I need different rotors from the ones I bought . . . back to the drawing board.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Damn, that looks good, Ponto! Although, my astute observation is forcing me to question your combination of lime green outerwear with brown nubuck shoes. You'll have to post some selfies so we can critique your wardrobe. :laugh:
> 
> To stay on topic, my car got a DSG fluid/filter, USP DSG cap, oil change, rear diff fluid, and Summer wheels/tires on thumbup. I also did some mocking up for my custom brake setup, and discovered that I need different rotors from the ones I bought . . . back to the drawing board.


haha you are very observant sir! Its a little unorthodox but whatever I do what I want. 

Also nice work! Oil change due again soon, will be doing coil overs, oil change, and wheels all at the same time. Need to do the DSG/Haldex in the next month or so as well.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Its a little unorthodox but whatever I do what I want.


:thumbup: Only way to roll.

I'm also looking forward to the coilover install (as I'm sure you are)!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just doing trunk measurements.. I want to keep my spare just incase..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


> I want to keep my spare just incase..


Good call. It's doable.


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

Summer rims and tires!! Finally


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Give her a quick drop.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Made a tool so I could torque my strut nuts.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's what did you do to your A3, not your toolbox!! :banghead:

Kidding, that's a clean piece. Did you use an end mill or do you have a really steady grinder hand? Or something else?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Kidding, that's a clean piece. Did you use an end mill or do you have a really steady grinder hand? Or something else?


I just used a bench grinder and some patience.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work. I just bit the bullet and bought a Metalnerds Strut Nut Tool after attempting to do it with jury rigged tools.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Made a tool so I could torque my strut nuts.


You're not a VW wrench'er until you have a special drawer for all the tools you've made. :thumbup:


That said, depending on the nut size, a 13/16" spark plug socket or 7/8" O² socket or 21/22mm deep-offset wrench will work. I like the first two, because you can still throw a crowfoot on there and torque it correctly . . . remember to calculate for the extra length of the lever if you're an anal weenie. :laugh:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Had some free time, went to the dealer and eurosport today


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Good call. It's doable.


I concur! (even w/ my battery box in the trunk)


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Updated my wheels from Black VMR708s (which are for sale if anyone is interested at a great price, just want them gone and some recoup)


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

What are you looking to get for the old ones? I know someone in my shop that might be interested. Rims and tires or just rims? Any rash?


QUOTE=beckermanex;85311865]Updated my wheels from Black VMR708s (which are for sale if anyone is interested at a great price, just want them gone and some recoup)

















[/QUOTE]

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Man I fail....too early....Was meant to be private...sorry all

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Updated my wheels from Black VMR708s (which are for sale if anyone is interested at a great price, just want them gone and some recoup)


Looks like your black beauty needs a polish! 

Wheels look good though! :thumbup:


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

APR Tune!!

Not my car (out of frame), but cool as hell anyway.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Looks like your black beauty needs a polish!
> 
> Wheels look good though! :thumbup:


She's in very much need of some TLC, got a full detail quote from a local Euro shop to get her spiffy, but need to get Uncle Sam's money and convince the wife its necessary lol. She'll at least get a wash and a wax in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> She's in very much need of some TLC, got a full detail quote from a local Euro shop to get her spiffy, but need to get Uncle Sam's money and convince the wife its necessary lol. She'll at least get a wash and a wax in the next few weeks.


:thumbup: the joys of owning a black car! I am going to hopefully be polishing mine finally this weekend. 

Will clay bar and polish myself first, then if need be I know a guy who knows a guy who makes black paint like glass, so will hire him if I am not happy after I finish detailing it.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponto said:


> :thumbup: the joys of owning a black car! I am going to hopefully be polishing mine finally this weekend.
> 
> Will clay bar and polish myself first, then if need be I know a guy who knows a guy who makes black paint like glass, so will hire him if I am not happy after I finish detailing it.


Hey send that guy down here to AZ!


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Hacked up some vents











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

AckermanA3 said:


>


Are you trying to make them look like 8V vents? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Are you trying to make them look like 8V vents?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


8 valve? What is this, a mk2?? :screwy::banghead::what::thumbup::facepalm:





umpkin:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Dont know what that means. Im trying to keep the oem vent look while putting a gauge there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

AckermanA3 said:


> Dont know what that means. Im trying to keep the oem vent look while putting a gauge there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


8V is what succeeded the 8P.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> 8V is what succeeded the 8P.


Anything after 8P doesn't matter


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> 8V is what succeeded the 8P.


Huh. TIL.



krazyboi said:


> Anything after 8P doesn't matter


This explains my confusion. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> Dont know what that means. Im trying to keep the oem vent look while putting a gauge there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


He means do this










You can buy guages and housings for our vents already.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

New Conti Tires (235 45 17) on my original oem rims with curb rash fixed and seven fresh coats of primer and paint topped off with rattlecan flat black. Yes I'm stock on my ride height as well. 










That's it. I'm done working on this thing. I'll fix what's broken and do preventative maintenance and maybe wash and wax it every once in a while and that's it (yeah right).


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Stock ride height looks OK with those high sidewall tires and mudflaps. :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

DLV said:


> New Conti Tires (235 45 17) on my original oem rims with curb rash fixed and seven fresh coats of primer and paint topped off with rattlecan flat black. Yes I'm stock on my ride height as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it's pump #3


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Got these in the mail. Waiting for the 4th wheel to arrive.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Ponto said:


> He means do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont think obd2 gauges are as accurate or sensitive. Plus like seeing multiple things with a glance not messing about with buttons. . . Cant deny that gauge does look nice tho


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Put my wheels and smoked turns and markers on.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

So long a3...
See you in a few weeks










Its air'ed up all the way thats why it looks super high
It goes in ocean blue, and will come out ???


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


> Its air'ed up all the way thats why it looks super high
> It goes in ocean blue, and will come out ???


Nogaro Blue?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> Nogaro Blue?


That was the original plan but the wife hated it lol
Couldnt sell it to her
So going with another color


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


> That was the original plan but the wife hated it lol
> Couldnt sell it to her
> So going with another color


So what then? Sprint Blue? Tell us!!! :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

eurotuned00 said:


> So long a3...
> See you in a few weeks
> 
> Its air'ed up all the way thats why it looks super high
> It goes in ocean blue, and will come out ???


That's a really dusty place to be getting paint..

Please give us a hint waht color!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ill give you a hint
But ill post a pic up once its finished

Its an oem color, but havent seen it much (if at all) on A3s, at least state side.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> I dont think obd2 gauges are as accurate or sensitive. Plus like seeing multiple things with a glance not messing about with buttons. . . Cant deny that gauge does look nice tho


Oh sorry not the guage itself but there are already housings made is all lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally pulled apart the center console to find that damn rattle that hasn't been going away..









Oh would you look at that, a stray bobby pin.. 










And also, taking care of the chipped up lip.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


> Ill give you a hint
> But ill post a pic up once its finished
> 
> Its an oem color, but havent seen it much (if at all) on A3s, at least state side.


Akoya Silver ? Suzuka Gray?


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


> Ill give you a hint
> But ill post a pic up once its finished
> 
> Its an oem color, but havent seen it much (if at all) on A3s, at least state side.


Even if you guess right he won't tell us!:sly::sly::sly::sly: It's the oldest trick in the book! I'm thinking papaya orange?:thumbup:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Oh sorry not the guage itself but there are already housings made is all lol.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo




Do you have a link? I dont like the awe one and i am using the osir (need to destroy oem vents tho)

I guess it doesnt really matter, theyre made and awaiting gauges


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Received my hawk replacement pads yesterday, no charge. . . Again, +1 to Hawk.
Ordered vei afr gauge
Finally got around to properly installing my deck.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> Do you have a link? I dont like the awe one and i am using the osir (need to destroy oem vents tho)
> 
> I guess it doesnt really matter, theyre made and awaiting gauges



Ah yeah there is the Osir one and the digital P3 one. 

http://www.parts4euro.com/rs3-pods-gauges-c-2_1369_43_307.html

Didn't realize the Osir used your original vent, carry on... lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Finally pulled apart the center console to find that damn rattle that hasn't been going away..


Should have replaced your shift knob while you were at it!!


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

http://youtu.be/p-2iDKi1Blg


Gave it a bath, re - oiled the intake, and finally played with the coil packs to find out which one was bad...long story I found myself without a scanner on a road trip and replaced all 4...then backtracked to find out which one of them was the culprit.

Also uploaded a warm start video clip of the 42 draft designs turbo back. Still have to do the drive by and take off clip...clip is above.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I concur! (even w/ my battery box in the trunk)


Keeping it simple though.. One 444c compressor, 1-SMC water trap, tank.. V2 Management.. Keep you guy's posted when its done..


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally installed my euro tails. Thanks for the assist, brungold. 

While that was happening, I plastidipped brungold's rear valance. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Should have replaced your shift knob while you were at it!!


Eh, I don't mind my shift knob.. BUT, I do have other plans in the works. Stay tuned :beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Eh, I don't mind my shift knob.. BUT, I do have other plans in the works. Stay tuned :beer:


I can't believe that a bobby pin ended up in there. I would've been so annoyed that I'd take everything apart to sort that rattle. (It's been done before. My culprit was broken glass inside the rear door)


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Just Picked this up


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AckermanA3 said:


> Just Picked this up


:thumbup:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

I broke up with Fonzi today. No more plasti dip on my A3. It's a passive aggressive relationship. I'm sure Fonzi will be back.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> I broke up with Fonzi today. No more plasti dip on my A3. It's a passive aggressive relationship. I'm sure Fonzi will be back.


Fonzi likes to get around because currently him and I are in a relationship..



















Also washed the car.. excuse the filth in the pics.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

New pics because clean. PLasti dip is very forgiving. It's really hard to make look _no_ good.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice lip.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wish I could afford votex pieces...can't justify a $300 front lip when the entire kit was less than $300 4 months ago.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Wish I could afford votex pieces...can't justify a $300 front lip when the entire kit was less than $300 4 months ago.


Someone's bitter about a missed opportunity.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Changed out the bastard aka THERMOSTAT*

Spent a good part of a sunny weekend (which is rare around here) changing out the bastard thermostat in the car.

I can now see why this is a $300+ job at a shop...










ITS NOT VERY ACCESSIBLE. I know some of you have done this job when removing the manifold, which in hindsight would make this job easier, but.... Who doesn't like a challenge?










Here it is in all it's glory










Believe it or not, taking out the old Thermostat was probably the easiest part of the job










Now to put the new one in! I purchased the kit from ECS Tuning. Came with 2 TEMP Sensors :screwy: I did not know this car had 2 Sensors

After some searching in the engine bay I finally found out where the 2nd Sensor goes/is










Putting everything back together and filling the car up with coolant was easy enough.


However the hardest part of this job and most frustrating was putting the alternator back in... aligning the holes was "FUN" :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

REvolution01 said:


> Spent a good part of a sunny weekend (which is rare around here) changing out the bastard thermostat in the car.


:laugh::laugh: Yep! :beer:

It definitely blows. I, too, did it with the manifold in.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great write up. Made me laugh. 

Anyone have thoughts on the rs3 replica grilles on ebay? My chrome is all bubbled and not wanting to be part of the plastidip revolution.

gotta find a new grille and get some replacement headlight bulbs for when I have the bumper off...maybe I'll do an fmic...trying to kill lots of birds with one dropped bumper stone

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

REvolution01 said:


> Spent a good part of a sunny weekend (which is rare around here) changing out the bastard thermostat in the car.


First time I did the same thing during a timing belt change. I must have pinched an o-ring seal when I assembled it and I had a very small leak. I ignored the leak until the next valve cleaning when I replaced the thermostat again. So much easier.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> First time I did the same thing during a timing belt change. I must have pinched an o-ring seal when I assembled it and I had a very small leak. I ignored the leak until the next valve cleaning when I replaced the thermostat again. So much easier.


That sucks!

I guess I like to do things backwards, I am going to do a valve cleaning soon and I swear this is the face the bastard will be making ---> :laugh:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> Finally installed my euro tails. Thanks for the assist, brungold.
> 
> While that was happening, I plastidipped brungold's rear valance. :thumbup:


Thanks again, dood! 










blaaaaaaaaaackkkkk (car is jacked up on the left side, btw)


















:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice work guys!! :thumbup:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

mdterps2000 said:


> Great write up. Made me laugh.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on the rs3 replica grilles on ebay? My chrome is all bubbled and not wanting to be part of the plastidip revolution.
> 
> ...


The bumper is really easy to take off. . . Don't even need to take the wheels off

Removing all the stuff to change intercooler is going to be a lot more work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah...time is my issue, not so much the issue of getting the bumper off.

figure I do all the stuff at one time because I can tell the wife that the grille and headlights are a weekend job....

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Also, today is new front brakes and eurodyne stage 2...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Cam follower after 25k miles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

mdterps2000 said:


> Yeah...time is my issue, not so much the issue of getting the bumper off.
> 
> figure I do all the stuff at one time because I can tell the wife that the grille and headlights are a weekend job....
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Ahh, that makes sense lol

What are your first impressions of the tune?


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Haven't had a chance to wind it up but a huge improvement over 1. Car shifts at a smoother point in both D and S. The tail end breaks loose with the paddleshifters.

The 70-100 mph pull (closed course of course *ahem*) is where the money comes in. So smooth and quick.

I'd recommend it for the price and feel. 

Got a long road trip this weekend to really try it out. Of course I have to do it when my wife falls asleep in the car.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Got my e-level ecu reflashed and is being returned to me. Big doins.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Got my e-level ecu reflashed and is being returned to me. Big doins.


Put that classy lady back on the ground.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Put that classy lady back on the ground.


Ha. It's been sitting for so long all the air has leaked out and it's literally on the ground. umpkin:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

how much coolant did you lose/need to replace when changing your thermostat?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

aznsap said:


> how much coolant did you lose/need to replace when changing your thermostat?


Not much, IIRC. But I might be thinking of the water pump...:screwy: I forget.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Re-wired my LED tails from the wiper motor to the proper location on the license plate light, now my inner LED ring doesn't stay on all the time! Yay!

Oh, and a nice bath for her as well.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

aznsap said:


> how much coolant did you lose/need to replace when changing your thermostat?


You should have more than enough with the 1 gallon jug you can pick up at the dealer, diluted of course. :thumbup:

I did it with the 3 liters that came with the kit, diluted @ 40/60 water/coolant


----------



## rA3mer (Apr 16, 2014)

BeeAlk - What wheels are thEse? Specs? I love the stance!


----------



## rA3mer (Apr 16, 2014)

Brungold; I noticed your sig 'socal A3's'... I just moved to San Diego and picked up a used A3, any shops you recommend for setting it up right? I love the stance you got, wondering what the specs are on the wheels and if you lowered it at all?



brungold said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rA3mer said:


> Brungold; I noticed your sig 'socal A3's'... I just moved to San Diego and picked up a used A3, any shops you recommend for setting it up right? I love the stance you got, wondering what the specs are on the wheels and if you lowered it at all?


the blue car is DG7Projects.. both fellas are around LA.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rA3mer said:


> Brungold; I noticed your sig 'socal A3's'... I just moved to San Diego and picked up a used A3, any shops you recommend for setting it up right? I love the stance you got, wondering what the specs are on the wheels and if you lowered it at all?


Pure Motorsport in San Diego. 

http://www.purems.com


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Should have e-level on Monday. Free dollas. Good peeps over at Accuair. :thumbup:


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

Audillest said:


> Opened this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered one of these. Going to try and get it on this weekend.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

everydayparadise said:


> I just ordered one of these. Going to try and get it on this weekend.


Where did you guys order from?

And bought myself some reps...


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

And don't think I ever posted this but since I saw someone else bought the OSIR gauge pod...








And yes, hacking of the vent was necessary. I know most won't agree with my choice of gauge, but 60mm gauge are hard to come by and the pic on parts4euro sold me a little...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pay up said:


> Where did you guys order from?
> 
> And bought myself some reps...


Welcome to the club! I need to get mine mounted! haha 



pay up said:


> And don't think I ever posted this but since I saw someone else bought the OSIR gauge pod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I like it a lot! looks awesome man, nice work!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

rA3mer said:


> Brungold; I noticed your sig 'socal A3's'... I just moved to San Diego and picked up a used A3, any shops you recommend for setting it up right? I love the stance you got, wondering what the specs are on the wheels and if you lowered it at all?


Hey there. My wheels are VMR 701s, in 18x8.5 , et45. 
I am lowered on H&R Premium Coilovers. :beer:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Welcome to the club! I need to get mine mounted! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I like it a lot! looks awesome man, nice work!


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

pay up said:


> And don't think I ever posted this but since I saw someone else bought the OSIR gauge pod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Looks nice, i wasnt sure about the defi, but it looks nice. . . Not sure when ill get around to moving gauges into my pods. . . Right now theres just holes in the dash lol


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Some goodies! Maybe some of you remember I wrapped my door handle a couple months ago with some Alcantara because the driver's side vinyl was cracked. Well, I finally got my shift boot and center armrest back from redline goods. They did a _fantastic_ job. I'm seriously impressed. I still have to make a write up on how to install.. I sent them my fabric and they sent it back all stitched together. 





































What do you guys think? It's really hard to capture the color of the suede, always seems to have a tinge of blue. In person it's a perfect match to the charcoal interior.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> Some goodies! Maybe some of you remember I wrapped my door handle a couple months ago with some Alcantara because the driver's side vinyl was cracked. Well, I finally got my shift boot and center armrest back from redline goods. They did a _fantastic_ job. I'm seriously impressed. I still have to make a write up on how to install.. I sent them my fabric and they sent it back all stitched together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Also clean work on the pedals and gauge!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> What do you guys think? It's really hard to capture the color of the suede, always seems to have a tinge of blue. In person it's a perfect match to the charcoal interior.


I like it! 

However, my TT dead pedal is beige, not black. 

EDIT: Is that a golden elephant I spy?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> I like it!
> 
> However, my TT dead pedal is beige, not black.
> 
> EDIT: Is that a golden elephant I spy?


Didn't know they came in beige.. but I like the black, so 

And yes, good eye. That golden elephant has been with me on my journeys for a while now. My best friend who's been traveling Asia for a few years now gave it to me on one of his returns home. Brings a bit of feng shui to my car


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Didn't know they came in beige.. but I like the black, so
> 
> And yes, good eye. That golden elephant has been with me on my journeys for a while now. My best friend who's been traveling Asia for a few years now gave it to me on one of his returns home. Brings a bit of feng shui to my car


Yeah, they come in all interior colors. Couldn't find the part number anywhere, so my dad got it for my from Italy as a gift. 
That elephant is super dope my man. :thumbup:
Your feng shui game is mad strong. :laugh:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Installed new intercooler, and put black emblem on my grill


----------



## fefyfo (Mar 27, 2014)

St Coilovers installed. I'm 25" GTF in the front and 24.5" in the back. What is recommended? I'm new to suspension setups. Is it best to have it leveled, lower in the front, or back?

<a href="http://imgur.com/mxdn3gv"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/mxdn3gv.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Put on new wheels while I get my other wheels painted white. 

Will post pics in the wheel thread.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

fefyfo said:


> St Coilovers installed. I'm 25" GTF in the front and 24.5" in the back. What is recommended? I'm new to suspension setups. Is it best to have it leveled, lower in the front, or back?


My preference (as well as most people I think) is lower in the front and a little bit higher in the back. This is termed as having "rake" whereas higher in the front than in the rear is defined as "reverse rake"

I would maybe shoot for 24.5" in the front and 25" in the back. Or, if you don't mind driving low, at least drop the front to 24.5" and leave the back where it is at. Or of course drop it more all the way around. :laugh: Typically though people are lower in the front than the back:thumbup:


----------



## fefyfo (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Luck. I had an alignment with this. Would I need to get another one if I raise the back 1/2 an inch?



Luck o' the Irish said:


> My preference (as well as most people I think) is lower in the front and a little bit higher in the back. This is termed as having "rake" whereas higher in the front than in the rear is defined as "reverse rake"
> 
> I would maybe shoot for 24.5" in the front and 25" in the back. Or, if you don't mind driving low, at least drop the front to 24.5" and leave the back where it is at. Or of course drop it more all the way around. :laugh: Typically though people are lower in the front than the back:thumbup:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

fefyfo said:


> Thanks Luck. I had an alignment with this. Would I need to get another one if I raise the back 1/2 an inch?


Honestly can't tell you an educated answer to that one. I lowered my mk4 ~2 inches and I never got it aligned. After about a year I noticed that it was starting to pull a little bit but I never worried about it too much. It had been at least 3 years since it had previously been aligned so I figure it was due whether it was lowered or not. That's just my ignorance though. 

Since it has already been aligned on the new suspension I am going to bet you would be totally fine raising it up a half an inch.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Some goodies! Maybe some of you remember I wrapped my door handle a couple months ago with some Alcantara because the driver's side vinyl was cracked. Well, I finally got my shift boot and center armrest back from redline goods. They did a _fantastic_ job. I'm seriously impressed. I still have to make a write up on how to install.. I sent them my fabric and they sent it back all stitched together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really liking this :thumbup: Where did you get that fabric from?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

fefyfo said:


> St Coilovers installed. I'm 25" GTF in the front and 24.5" in the back. What is recommended? I'm new to suspension setups. Is it best to have it leveled, lower in the front, or back?


Personally, I would reverse your front/rear setup.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Took the car out on a spin yesterday (she sits in the garage the whole week). Decided I would try and make you all a video of the exhaust (still working that). Did a 0-60 pull. Then decided to do a 60-100 pull. Upon doing that, I blew one of my coil packs. Although I normally keep coil packs in my hatch, I emptied the car to go to Ikea and buy stuff. Had to limp back home about 5 rough miles and replaced the coil pack. See what I get for doing stuff for you guys!!


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Took the car out on a spin yesterday (she sits in the garage the whole week). Decided I would try and make you all a video of the exhaust (still working that). Did a 0-60 pull. Then decided to do a 60-100 pull. Upon doing that, I blew one of my coil packs. Although I normally keep coil packs in my hatch, I emptied the car to go to Ikea and buy stuff. Had to limp back home about 5 rough miles and replaced the coil pack. See what I get for doing stuff for you guys!!


Awww. Let me play you a sad song on the worlds smallest violin.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> ......to go to Ikea and buy stuff.


:facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And that's why your don't go. To ikea. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Yeah, they come in all interior colors. Couldn't find the part number anywhere, so my dad got it for my from Italy as a gift.
> That elephant is super dope my man. :thumbup:
> Your feng shui game is mad strong. :laugh:





Ultimatetaba said:


> I'm really liking this :thumbup: Where did you get that fabric from?


Thanks guys 

I got the fabric from someone on ebay. I got like 3x6 ft for $70ish shipped. Crazy steal on it. I still need to wrap the rear door armrests. Maybe one day I'll get brave and let someone re-wrap my steering wheel in it too..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> :facepalm:





Ponto said:


> And that's why your don't go. To ikea.


I like my Ikea furniture!!! (it allows me to fund my car for other stuff)


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I like my Ikea furniture!!! (it allows me to fund my car for other stuff)


Nothing wrong with IKEA, but I take my wife's Sorento so I don't have to empty my car


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dropped it off for service at a local indy I like...got an M class loaner and I hate it :banghead:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Had it washed over the weekend to find out my car has overspray from the building next door to my office. They just painted it. Well after talking to a few coworkers it lookalike 25 plus cars have has overspray on them two. This is being addressed but why do I feel my car is never going to be the same again. Sucks big time


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wishntoboutside said:


> why do I feel my car is never going to be the same again.


Because it's not. It's going to look like ****. Forever.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Email update today!

Processed Through Sort Facility	CANADA	April 22, 2014 8:36 am


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

wishntoboutside said:


> Had it washed over the weekend to find out my car has overspray from the building next door to my office. They just painted it. Well after talking to a few coworkers it lookalike 25 plus cars have has overspray on them two. This is being addressed but why do I feel my car is never going to be the same again. Sucks big time


Clay bar should remove the overspray without any residual side effects.

Maybe you'll get a free detailing out of this.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Free detailing yes I am expecting but concerned on the quality if it. I think the paint will come off glass and paint easy. It's all the trim, roofails, window seals is my concern. I don't know enough about clay baring I guess.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Free detailing yes I am expecting but concerned on the quality if it. I think the paint will come off glass and paint easy. It's all the trim, roofails, window seals is my concern. I don't know enough about clay baring I guess.


Since it is just over spray and its stuck to the clear claybarring should be able to remove it. 

By the time the spray hit your car it would be dry, so it probably doesn't have that good of adhesion to the car.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Since it is just over spray and its stuck to the clear claybarring should be able to remove it.
> 
> By the time the spray hit your car it would be dry, so it probably doesn't have that good of adhesion to the car.


And the paint car was likely dirty, further limiting adhesion.

I've used clay bar to remove overpray from rubber trim as well.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

X4 on clay bar


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I installed R8 Coilpacks, NGK sparkplugs, and the red wiring harness at 75k... the OEM ones were BEAT
Pretty sure my car was misfiring pretty bad. 
Runs smoooooooooooooooooth after a new oil change.
I have a carbon cleanup scheduled for next month, cant wait! 


























Picked everything up from http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/
Good prices, friendly service :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy moly those plugs and coils are beat!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

18s are FINALLY back on... beer run to Night Shift :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Found out I'll have her back Friday with a fresh timing belt (and related goodies), rear brakes, couple of sensors, coil packs/spark plugs, etc....then it's time to get a little weird under the chassis this weekend :vampire:


----------



## rA3mer (Apr 16, 2014)

DG7Projects said:


> Hey there. My wheels are VMR 701s, in 18x8.5 , et45.
> I am lowered on H&R Premium Coilovers. :beer:


More pics more pics :thumbup: 

Do you have a link to your build or link to a thread with more pics so I can see the car from different angles? I spoke to Mitch at VMR, I think the 18x8.5 et45 setups are nice and their wheels have these specs on a lot of them. I also want to see the gun metal color on your ride :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

rA3mer said:


> More pics more pics :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have a link to your build or link to a thread with more pics so I can see the car from different angles? I spoke to Mitch at VMR, I think the 18x8.5 et45 setups are nice and their wheels have these specs on a lot of them. I also want to see the gun metal color on your ride :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks my man! I do not have a build thread. (I'm lazy like that  ) But here are a few photos ↓ 

I was still on KW V1s before they crapped out in these photos: 



Then I switched to H&Rs and went a little lower: 



I am currently running these OEM Q5 wheels on my A3 (et39, still on 225/40/18): 





I'm getting the VMRs painted Grand Prix White. I'll put them back on in a month or less. 

I had white wheels once on my R32 and I want them again.

My old R: 



:beer:


----------



## rA3mer (Apr 16, 2014)

DG7Projects said:


> I was still on KW V1s before ...Then I switched to H&Rs and went a little lower.


Thanks for the pics!

I read in another thread where you were discussing reverse rake, what does that mean? I have a bone stock black A3, looking at doing the mirro 111's or the VMR equivelants (18x8.5 et45), tint the windows and maybe lower it. I'm concerned with losing ride quality though, are there any applications out there to 'level'/slightly lower the car but not lose ride quality? With your experience on KWV1's and now H&R's figured I'd ask :beer:opcorn:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

rA3mer said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> I read in another thread where you were discussing reverse rake, what does that mean? I have a bone stock black A3, looking at doing the mirro 111's or the VMR equivelants (18x8.5 et45), tint the windows and maybe lower it. I'm concerned with losing ride quality though, are there any applications out there to 'level'/slightly lower the car but not lose ride quality? With your experience on KWV1's and now H&R's figured I'd ask :beer:opcorn:













Example:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

rA3mer said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> I read in another thread where you were discussing reverse rake, what does that mean? I have a bone stock black A3, looking at doing the mirro 111's or the VMR equivelants (18x8.5 et45), tint the windows and maybe lower it. I'm concerned with losing ride quality though, are there any applications out there to 'level'/slightly lower the car but not lose ride quality? With your experience on KWV1's and now H&R's figured I'd ask :beer:opcorn:


If you get coilovers you will the exact ride height you want front and rear.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the official definition of reverse rake is that the distance from TDC on the front wheel well opening is higher than the same measurement on the rear quarter. Personally, I think it has more to do with the body line of the car as that's what my eyes are drawn to first. The A3 is a good example as I believe that the rear wheel wells are a bit lower than the fronts even when the body line slopes forward. So it's a bit of a grey area. I say do what you think looks good.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rA3mer said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> I read in another thread where you were discussing reverse rake, what does that mean? I have a bone stock black A3, looking at doing the mirro 111's or the VMR equivelants (18x8.5 et45), tint the windows and maybe lower it. I'm concerned with losing ride quality though, are there any applications out there to 'level'/slightly lower the car but not lose ride quality? With your experience on KWV1's and now H&R's figured I'd ask :beer:opcorn:


Bags. On demand height adjustment


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Re-flashed e-level ECU is in
New cam solenoid. :banghead:

Why does Audi throw random fastener types into these cars? 12-point socket heads; okay, I get it, it's better than a 6-point. And you use one or two sizes of them throughout. Now, why? WHY! Why do you throw in TWO of a different size randomly? I don't have that tool. And why should I? I didn't even know it existed until the engine was apart. It would have been a prime application for a Torx, honestly. I feel like they're just being pretentious.



NBPT_A3 said:


> Bags. On demand height adjustment


oooo that sounds nice!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

The rear fender well is lower than the front on most German cars. When you lower your car the same height all around, it will appear like the back is lower. Therefore, if you want your car to appear like it's evenly lowered, you'll have to lower the front more. Also take into consideration that the more weight is in the car, the more the rear will drop. Here's an example of my car where the front is actually lower than the rear.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> oooo that sounds nice!


You only get one height on your kit: on the ground. :laugh:

Will have my car back tomorrow....then it's time to order wheels and install some more goodies. :vampire:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Finished painting the air tank for my air ride install. I used a custom blend of four different makeup micas. Can't wait to get it installed!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^That looks like it came out nice. Love the seamless tanks :thumbup:

Final piece to complete my all black interior


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Yea pictures don't do it justice. The tank looks incredible in person.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Some more polishing done. 



















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Final piece to complete my all black interior


Is this **** kustom or what?

Ponto, clean out your garage Pronto. It's a sty! Then post in garage thread.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> *Is this **** kustom or what?*
> 
> Ponto, clean out your garage Pronto. It's a sty! Then post in garage thread.



I'd like to know too. I"ve been toying with the idea of going all black, but finding the parts off a titanium a3 seem to be impossible.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Is this **** kustom or what?
> 
> Ponto, clean out your garage Pronto. It's a sty! Then post in garage thread.


Not my garage! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Finally on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audillest said:


> Finally on
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Custom or did you buy this? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Ebay, just search A3 black grille. I bought mine for $93, they upped the price a ton after the first couple.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Custom or did you buy this?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Looks custom to me using chicken fencing wire and several coats of paint.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Looks custom to me using chicken fencing wire and several coats of paint.


Umm..no, it's actually a one piece mold and is very thick abs plastic.

Also, there is zero paint.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Audillest said:


> Umm..no, it's actually a one piece mold and is very thick abs plastic.
> 
> Also, there is zero paint.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Nice! I wasn't trying to downplay what you did, was just going based on what I did w/ my fog light grills in the past. Looked similar.

You should remove the backing to your fog grills and replicate down there too :thumbup:


----------



## rA3mer (Apr 16, 2014)

Audillest said:


> Finally on
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Doope! They are saying 08 - 11, what about 2012?


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Mine is a 2006, the one I bought is 06-08, I don't know if they have other years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dropped it off at my mechanics to get its height issue sorted....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Trans got dropped off. **** that thing.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Trans got dropped off. **** that thing.



Damn man hope you get it fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Trans got dropped off. **** that thing.





neu318 said:


> Damn man hope you get it fixed. :thumbup:


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

Audillest said:


> Mine is a 2006, the one I bought is 06-08, I don't know if they have other years.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk





rA3mer said:


> Doope! They are saying 08 - 11, what about 2012?





Audillest said:


> Umm..no, it's actually a one piece mold and is very thick abs plastic.
> 
> Also, there is zero paint.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


ECS Tuning sells them for the Pre-facelist cars. I'm putting mine on next week.










http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/Center/ES2717887/
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/Center/ES2717886/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everydayparadise said:


> ECS Tuning sells them for the Pre-facelist cars. I'm putting mine on next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did that start? And wow a lot cheaper! Minus shipping to Canada will be insane as always with ECS.


----------



## RevDecay (Apr 9, 2014)

Vowed to find and kill the previous "owner" ( more like hack job ) of my car. 
Apparently he only believed in mouthing things with hose camps and wire ties.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Installed H&R Ultralows yesterday.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Is this **** kustom or what?





neu318 said:


> I'd like to know too. I"ve been toying with the idea of going all black, but finding the parts off a titanium a3 seem to be impossible.


Magic brahs! lol

If you recall, last year I wrapped my headliner and pillars in black suede and blacked out the trim. Sourced the black visors from Europe; they come without the warning labels so that was a plus!

And as you saw in my last post, I replaced the final gray piece with the OEM black rearview mirror from my MKV.






























And this was today's work. Took me long enough for such an easy fix


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

everydayparadise said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/Center/ES2717887/
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/Center/ES2717886/


Hmm..highly contemplating that now.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> When did that start? And wow a lot cheaper! Minus shipping to Canada will be insane as always with ECS.


Seriously, wtf? How has this not been brought to our attention?? I might have to do this...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh ya this happened today. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Oh ya this happened today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


No more Q3!!! :thumbup:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

*quick wash*

and you can't see my Q3 ride height from this angle


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Magic brahs! lol
> And this was today's work. Took me long enough for such an easy fix


Did you dye those plastic caps or what? I wanna do this!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Did you dye those plastic caps or what? I wanna do this!


Just a couple light coats of matte black Krylon Fusion. :thumbup: Such a subtle difference but looks sooo much better.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Just a couple light coats of matte black Krylon Fusion. :thumbup: Such a subtle difference but looks sooo much better.


It's unfair how clean your bay is.  What mk5s had black rear views? I'm not gonna steal this, I'm just curious. Also, I tried pulling the idiot stickers from my visors, so now I have a bunch of shredded looking stickers on my visors. How to get them off? Not paying ~150 for new visors. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> It's unfair how clean your bay is.  What mk5s had black rear views? I'm not gonna steal this, I'm just curious. Also, I tried pulling the idiot stickers from my visors, so now I have a bunch of shredded looking stickers on my visors. How to get them off? Not paying ~150 for new visors. :thumbdown:


 Thanks! eace: Feel free to steal lol. I have an 06 Jetta. Only made sense to swap them...the headliner and pillars in the MKV are grey, with a black rearview and vice versa on the A3. Now they both match 

I was originally going to strip the labels off my factory visors. To get them off, you'll need a microfiber towel and denatured alcohol. Saturate the towel and make sure the keep the areas with the sticker wet as well, to absorb the alcohol. Once you get it softened up, get to town rubbing it out () until it's completely off. Or so I've read, anyhow


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Magic brahs! lol
> 
> If you recall, last year I wrapped my headliner and pillars in black suede and blacked out the trim. Sourced the black visors from Europe; they come without the warning labels so that was a plus!
> 
> And as you saw in my last post, I replaced the final gray piece with the OEM black rearview mirror from my MKV.


Damn, awesome. When my headliner starts to sag I might go this route. Looking good. Didn't know you could swap mirrors from a VW..lol Did you have to splice any wires or hack anything to make it fit?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Hmm..highly contemplating that now.


Too much chrome for my taste


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Too much chrome for my taste


Rock the gloss black one then!


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Too much chrome for my taste


I got the one that is has the black mesh and the chrome surround and I'm going to be doing the DIY brushed look on it with 5000 grit paper. That way it will match my mirror caps and wheels


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

neu318 said:


> Damn, awesome. When my headliner starts to sag I might go this route. Looking good. Didn't know you could swap mirrors from a VW..lol Did you have to splice any wires or hack anything to make it fit?


Do it! Thanks  I didn't know for sure either, but it was worth a try once I was able to strong-arm the one from the A3 lol. I don't have the auto dimming mirror, so wiring wasn't an issue.




NBPT_A3 said:


> Too much chrome for my taste


All black :thumbup:




everydayparadise said:


> I got the one that is has the black mesh and the chrome surround and I'm going to be doing the DIY brushed look on it with 5000 grit paper. That way it will match my mirror caps and wheels


That will look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everydayparadise said:


> I got the one that is has the black mesh and the chrome surround and I'm going to be doing the DIY brushed look on it with 5000 grit paper. That way it will match my mirror caps and wheels


Wouldn't it be easier to clear it with a matte clear? But I like where your head is at!


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to clear it with a matte clear? But I like where your head is at!


Thats a good question... I'll have to test that on my old one and let you know.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Matte clear plastidip would be perfect for that.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Installed Sirius receiver and activated my Sat radio. Not really a mod since they all come prewired.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Brightened up my LED tails via vagcom coding. Much better now. Went from 36 to 55 in byte 12.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I got this picture of it:










am I retarded? why doesn't the image work


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I got this picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think any of us are qualified to make that call.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Brightened up my LED tails via vagcom coding. Much better now. Went from 36 to 55 in byte 12.


Before after?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I got this picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


>


Don't know exactly what I'm looking at but that doesn't look good.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hmm...Rob missing bearings?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It was the rear input shaft bearing in my transmission. I can't understand why it was making noise  looks fine?


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Those bearings look trashed to me. They should be completely smooth, they appear pitted and worn but that could just be the picture. Make sure the races are smooth as well.

Finally got around the lowering my hpa shs all the way down. Left the rear up 5mm but the front is all the way down. 





































Going to be doing a 4 corner brake job next week with new oem rotors and stop tech street performance pads. Also going to do the tyrolsport caliper stiffening slide pins, and then stainless lines and a brake flush. most likely will go with pentosin super dot 4 but if anyone wants to make a recommendation on something else ill gladly consider it!

It helps big time to have a friend who works at an audi dealer, got all 4 rotors for $200!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

louiekaps said:


> Those bearings look trashed to me. They should be completely smooth, they appear pitted and worn but that could just be the picture. Make sure the races are smooth as well.


Yeah, I was like mainly being sarcastic. There's a bunch of balls missing. Who knows where inside the tranny they got off to. It's not currently in my possession (I, too, have a friend that works at the dealer) but I'm told the races are junk. This bearing is supposed to also have a ball cage, which is gone.

Anyway, your car looks sweet, man. New brakes is always a fun mod.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Im taking mine in for rust repair tomorrow. . . Really hope this place doesnt f up my car like mississauga audi. 

Theyre replacing the front pas quarter panel, and doing some rear ps quarter rust removal and repaint. Audi is covering 70% i am a tad disappointed it isnt 100% especially since they already approved this work years ago and it was covered up with a body kit and never fixed. . . Also a tad disappointed theyre not offering a loaner vehicle either. Theyre also not covering the damage the other dealership caused ie. putting my votex kit back on.

On the other hand i am so fed up with looking at the rust i am willing to dish out some cash now just to get it over with. I have all the stuff to put kit back on so i will just do it when i get my car back. . . Was going to get them to do it at same time as rust work, but last time that didnt work out for me, so forget it. 

Ill post a pic in a bit of how it is now


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

What kind of crap is this? Looks like my paint on my rear passenger door bubbled and flaked off. How am I supposed to fix this? Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DLV said:


> What kind of crap is this? Looks like my paint on my rear passenger door bubbled and flaked off. How am I supposed to fix this? Thoughts appreciated.



Looks like some kind of cancer.

Paint shop, a reputable one.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hoodliner looked gross and wasn't cleaning up well. I popped it off to see how it would look:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Hoodliner looked gross and wasn't cleaning up well. I popped it off to see how it would look:


Looks pretty clean to me now! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Hoodliner looked gross and wasn't cleaning up well. I popped it off to see how it would look:


That was one of my first el cheapo mods 

Actually the air filter was eating the liner, without it looks way better but I find that all the engine sounds can be heard a lil' bit more. The DV, intake, and idle tiking.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Installed 034 Motorsports strut mounts and Tyrol dead set rigid collars. Steering is nice and tight.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

neu318 said:


> Installed 034 Motorsports strut mounts and Tyrol dead set rigid collars. Steering is nice and tight.


Nice combo! TT rear strut mounts?


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

New oil pan with some help from my girls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Audillest said:


> New oil pan with some help from my girls.


Child labor!!!!

Didn't do anything to the A3, but upgraded her house a bit. Needs a layer of clear coat.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Audillest said:


> New oil pan with some help from my girls.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Can I get a pic of that front grille on there?


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

I'll take some better ones later after a good wash.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Hoodliner looked gross and wasn't cleaning up well. I popped it off to see how it would look:


I hear this mod is a 10HP loss 

Looks good!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tcardio1 said:


> Nice combo! TT rear strut mounts?


Nope. Was not aware that rear TT mounts were better. Any more info on this? Very interested.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Did some polishing to the turd yesterday...


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

rolled over 100k...wooohooo :thumbup:


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Discontinued the use of Chevron and Castrol, moved to 76 and Motul today.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Discontinued the use of Chevron and Castrol, moved to 76 and Motul today.


Congratulations.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you, thank you. Not sure if it's just in my mind but she seems a bit happier with 76.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Q7 wiper mod.

:thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Q7 wiper mod.
> 
> :thumbup:


that sounds cool... whats involved on this mod?

EDIT: nevermind, heres the info from TroySico: 

_The next time you replace your blades, request a drivers side wiper blade from a Q7: $22. [EDIT: and the regular A3 Passenger side blade] The Q7 driver side one is 2" longer and eliminates the shark fin gap on the bottom of your windshield, and the funny gap at the top-dead-center position...it really increases the area that is swept and the cost is the same as the shorter A3 spec blade!_


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> that sounds cool... whats involved on this mod?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, heres the info from TroySico:
> 
> _The next time you replace your blades, request a drivers side wiper blade from a Q7: $22. [EDIT: and the regular A3 Passenger side blade] The Q7 driver side one is 2" longer and eliminates the shark fin gap on the bottom of your windshield, and the funny gap at the top-dead-center position...it really increases the area that is swept and the cost is the same as the shorter A3 spec blade!_


That's different than the Q wiper mod that I know of. Where's tp?

It has to do with the rear window wiper. It has a different look to it, some think it's sleeker.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> That's different than the Q wiper mod that I know of. Where's tp?
> 
> It has to do with the rear window wiper. It has a different look to it, some think it's sleeker.



Any info on the rear wiper mod? thx

EDIT:

found some info on Q5 rear wiper eace:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Cars back, new panel. Its ok, ill need to do some more touch ups before i put the votex side back on.

Today, i moved my column boost gauge to vent, and installed my s3 shift knob. Will take pics later


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

neu318 said:


> Nope. Was not aware that rear TT mounts were better. Any more info on this? Very interested.


rear mounts on TT are thicker/beefier. they give you a little more wiggle room for rear height adjustment


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Awesome. I'll need to look into it some more


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I looked at my air kit and decided I need to grab the bull by the horns and get this ****box ready by Eurokracy at the end of June in Montreal.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I looked at my air kit and decided I need to grab the bull by the horns and get this ****box ready by Eurokracy at the end of June in Montreal.


You better. The guys in Montreal are all on air. I was there last June for Formula 1 and felt that I'm the only one static.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Washed her and drove her. Little dusty after sitting for a week!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> You better. The guys in Montreal are all on air. I was there last June for Formula 1 and felt that I'm the only one static.


I saw a pack of GTIs that were pretty much all identical save for colors...and all on air. Made me jealous and :facepalm: at the same time. Canibeme?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> found some info on Q5 rear wiper eace:


Ahem. Your link doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Ahem. Your link doesn't seem to be working.


:laugh:

Here, let me help out mr. paranoid:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...6-rear-wiper-will-fit-a3&highlight=wiper+rear

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...6-rear-wiper-will-fit-a3&highlight=wiper+rear


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Replaced a fog lamp that was cracked because of a high speed rock impact. Very easy, very cheap to replace as well (thanks to ebay!)

Also, :banghead: that you can't seem to use the cargo net in the hatch and the Sport liner with blocks at the same time, the clips can't seem to get in there even with the lining pushed out a little bit on the liner. Lame.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Finally took her to 130ish, f*cker sounds sick at that speed with the Magnaflow R32 Race exhaust on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Holy **** guys. Guys! I drove it. :heart:

Even the CEL came back on. Everything is back to normal.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Holy **** guys. Guys! I drove it. :heart:
> 
> Even the CEL came back on. Everything is back to normal.


That moment when the CEL comes on but you have 0 fu*ks to give!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Even the CEL came back on. Everything is back to normal.


:laugh:


Glad to see youre movin again. Has it been _months_?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Uh yeah. This ordeal started around Thanksgiving. I'm seriously not this incompetent normally, guys. Just, new house, dog, overtime and a couple of bad diagnoses. :banghead: Oh well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yaaay! That is good to hear! 

And congrats on all the new stuff.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> new house,* dog*...


Puppy tax is required (aka you must post a pic of your pup).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

He responds to Loki (sometimes):










Dafuq. I'm retarded at posting images apparently. I don't get it. I've never had this problem, but it doesn't like imgur, apparently. Also, it may or may not be sideways. :beer:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Holy **** guys. Guys! I drove it. :heart:
> 
> Even the CEL came back on. Everything is back to normal.


excuse my ADHD, but what was actually the problem / fix?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> excuse my ADHD, but what was actually the problem / fix?


Final answer was input shaft bearing. :banghead: Who'd have thought? For future reference, if anyone is having symptoms of a bad throwout bearing (rattling only when clutch pedal is UP, silence when it's pushed down), you can inspect the input shaft bearing by pulling the cap on the end (driver's side) of the shaft. Note that the cap is one-time use, so you'll need a replacement I believe. I think it gets destroyed during removal. It could save a lot of time and money on misdiagnosis. I was so sure it was the throwout bearing, input shaft bearing never crossed my mind until I already did the TOB, clutch, pressure plate and flywheel. I was running out of parts that would be moving only under those conditions. Turns out that it wore so much that it damaged the case, so the new bearing had to be installed with a shim. :banghead: The whole ordeal has sucked.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

fixed for Rob:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't understand why the **** doesn't work, but thanks. You'll have to head tilt, like he's always doing. Don't worry, it's totes adorbs, I'm sure.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

liking the hound! Whats his name?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't understand why the **** doesn't work, but thanks.


With Imgur you have to right click/command click and select image URL because it doesn't pull image data from the posted image otherwise. Igotchu :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> liking the hound! Whats his name?





Rob Cote said:


> He responds to Loki (sometimes)





NBPT_A3 said:


> With Imgur you have to right click/command click and select image URL because it doesn't pull image data from the posted image otherwise. Igotchu :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mi padre got a power washer so I had the chance to borrow it and remove all of the thin plasti-dip that I've been struggling to remove for nearly a year now :thumbup:

I do have a few questions as I ponder a bumper replacement. If I get fogs with an s-line bumper, and opt to not get a fog enabled switch (i.e. euro switch), can I hardwire them to turn on when the ignition is engaged as a retrofit method? Is that best practice, or should I get a fog-enabled switch?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mi padre got a power washer so I had the chance to borrow it and remove all of the thin plasti-dip that I've been struggling to remove for nearly a year now :thumbup:
> 
> I do have a few questions as I ponder a bumper replacement. If I get fogs with an s-line bumper, and opt to not get a fog enabled switch (i.e. euro switch), can I hardwire them to turn on when the ignition is engaged as a retrofit method? Is that best practice, or should I get a fog-enabled switch?


I have a switch with off, side markers, headlights and side markers, fogs, and fogs and rear fogs positions. What makes it European? I would definitely opt for the plug & play method whenever possible, if an option exists that suits your needs.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I have a switch with off, side markers, headlights and side markers, fogs, and fogs and rear fogs positions. What makes it European? I would definitely opt for the plug & play method whenever possible, if an option exists that suits your needs.


Interesting...so I guess if I get the switch with fog capabilities I'll just need to figure out wiring for fogs. Shouldn't be too hard (said no one with a VAG car ever).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Interesting...so I guess if I get the switch with fog capabilities I'll just need to figure out wiring for fogs. Shouldn't be too hard (said no one with a VAG car ever).


You should probably just get a fog light harness and make it legitimate. I think it just plugs into the fuseblock, but I'm literally talking out of my ass. Sooo....ummm.....yaaaaa.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

I put on my RS grill from ECS tuning.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

yesterday i put the first new gas in it in about 7 months.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Interesting...so I guess if I get the switch with fog capabilities I'll just need to figure out wiring for fogs. Shouldn't be too hard (said no one with a VAG car ever).


If you get the switch with fog capabilities you need to do 3 things:

1. Connect the positive from fog lights to ecu. I can recall the pins now from memory but I have them at home. Ground goes to the chassis.
2. Install a small wire from the switch to ecu.
3. Enable fogs with vag-com.

I did this retrofit on mine. I've been lazy to install the wire for the switch and to enable them for about 6 months now. I'm planning to do it next weekend.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I replaced my low pressure fuel pump in the tank. Super easy to do. The drive is muuuuch better now!



NBPT_A3 said:


> Mi padre got a power washer so I had the chance to borrow it and remove all of the thin plasti-dip that I've been struggling to remove for nearly a year now :thumbup:
> 
> I do have a few questions as I ponder a bumper replacement. If I get fogs with an s-line bumper, and opt to not get a fog enabled switch (i.e. euro switch), can I hardwire them to turn on when the ignition is engaged as a retrofit method? Is that best practice, or should I get a fog-enabled switch?


I wired up my fogs to come on any time my parking lights are on. Works for me.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Talked gently to her the second I realized my HP was totally inadequate next to the brand new lambo sitting at the light next to me...

Also broke 60k...which means I'll be fixing a bunch of new stuff in the next couple of months. 

Still haven't put in the grille. I suck...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah. The CEL was because I forgot to plug in the intake air pressure? sensor. It went off on its own. Cars right around 130k now with no CEL, everything is totally legit. Finally.

Definitely some maintenance items that I'd like to address soon (driver's side axle and pendulum bushing) but yeah, drives like a dream. It's times like now that I really don't want to sell it.


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Replaced battery in 3 years. Pepboys offered 25% off sale right now! Yay!


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Refinished front Grille, Cupra R Lip, Finished refinishing my Reps (Lips have 12+ hours into them a piece - I know, they're reps, but it was a fun winter project), Downpipe, Stage 2+.

Did the majority of this last week and meant to post! :facepalm:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

In the past week ...

timing belt, accessory belt, water pump, fuel filter, oil + filter, DSG fluid + filter ... oh the joys of hitting 75k miles.

Oh and I finally debadged yesterday (see crappy photo below )


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

New rubbers


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i had those nittos as my last set. did not like them at all, xcept that they last me 30k miles


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> New rubbers


:thumbup:

Absolutely love mine 

Old pic..
1 copy by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I was just thinking...how do you get by in Socal without a sunroof? Even here it gets retardedly hot inside with it open. I can't imagine.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i had those nittos as my last set. did not like them at all, xcept that they last me 30k miles


I hope I have better luck than you. What did you hate about them? And 30k would be awesome :thumbup:



Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Absolutely love mine
> 
> ...


Your car was a big part of the reason I went with them. I also got a deal that I couldn't refuse. All 4 shipped for less than $400.



Rob Cote said:


> I was just thinking...how do you get by in Socal without a sunroof? Even here it gets retardedly hot inside with it open. I can't imagine.


AC comes to mind


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Absolutely love mine
> 
> ...


Holy ****. This is the one from Canibeat, huh? What a car. Good inspiration there. :thumbup:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Washed her, needs wax



















Turned her into a 911, still need to clean the engine bay 










Finally get a chance tomorrow to mount and balance some dirt cheap nylons at work. Hopefully they last a few thousand miles till i can get wheels 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

louiekaps said:


>


I dig the plates! Bear Down, Brother.


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

Just unpacked my S3 grill 
Will be installed this sunday


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I was just thinking...how do you get by in Socal without a sunroof? Even here it gets retardedly hot inside with it open. I can't imagine.





BeeAlk said:


> AC comes to mind


 AC all day brah!!



BeeAlk said:


> Your car was a big part of the reason I went with them. I also got a deal that I couldn't refuse. All 4 shipped for less than $400.


Whaaa?! Really? Where from?? Hopefully you'll love them as much as I love mine :thumbup:



MarkedIVGTI said:


> Holy ****. This is the one from Canibeat, huh? What a car. Good inspiration there. :thumbup:


:wave::wave: Yes sir, that's me! Very flattering man. Thank you


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :wave::wave: Yes sir, that's me! Very flattering man. Thank you


It's not flattery - its a fact. That car is damn beautiful :beer:

Never been a fan of red cars - my A3 kind of fell into my lap with 49k and couldn't pass it up. Never knew what direction to go until I saw the feature on your car. Keep it up good sir :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Whaaa?! Really? Where from?? Hopefully you'll love them as much as I love mine :thumbup:


I think these tires are going to be discontinued. I went to a couple shops asking for them and they all said they were on "national backorder" with no date of getting more stock. I managed to snag mine from a tire company out in cali who was clearing them out of their stock (for new models?).



Got the tires put on, roadforced and straight tracked. Also got an alignment done and asked them to zero out my rear toe. Hopefully with these tires no 0 toe in the rear they wont feather any time soon like my last set.










Dirty car, no time to clean. I LOVE the tires so far. It's incredible how much quieter they are than my falkens were. Makes me feel like I had concrete tires before these. The Nitto's grip in the wet is better than the Falkens were in the dry. Also, going over bumps is much more pleasant. My falkens sounded like failing ball joints slamming over bumps. These just soak them up! As long as the sidewalls don't bubble up, these might be the best tire/$ I've owned.

fronts 215/40 18x8.5, rears 225/40 18x9.5


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Got annoyed that I haven't moved the airlift and autopilot boxes that are sitting in my storage room....so I set an appointment for air ride install at Eastside Motoring in Waltham. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Resetxx said:


> Just unpacked my S3 grill
> Will be installed this sunday



What bumper do you have?



I got my hand brake cover in today.

















I put my side skirt back on. Yay! Dealer didnt fully fix rust but i went to town on it last weekend then popped the votex skirt over top. Looks proper again, finally.

But, my a/c isnt working, ihope i didnt break any air conditioning components when i swapped intercoolers. And my license plate bulbs. I probed it yesterday and i didnt get any power. Checked fuses, i dunno. . . I have a cam and leds in there so ill pop oem bulbs back in and see if that works. . . Another weekend in the garage lol. . . .


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

BeeAlk said:


> I think these tires are going to be discontinued. I went to a couple shops asking for them and they all said they were on "national backorder" with no date of getting more stock. I managed to snag mine from a tire company out in cali who was clearing them out of their stock (for new models?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which exhaust is that? Milltek?


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

AckermanA3 said:


> What bumper do you have?


8p facelift s-line


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Installed


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wrapped the Whispbars with black vinyl, much cleaner.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

crew219 said:


> Which exhaust is that? Milltek?


You are correct.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

BeeAlk said:


> You are correct.


Nice, that must be the newer revised milltek. The originals were horribly tilted to one side and the U bend on the passenger's side would always be extremely visible.

Get my car back today :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Get my car back today :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

crew219 said:


> Nice, that must be the newer revised milltek. The originals were horribly tilted to one side and the U bend on the passenger's side would always be extremely visible.
> 
> Get my car back today :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

R8 coils installed today.
Cel came up on first startup cleared codes and all good right now. Seems nice and smooth.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Washed it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Gave the 8P a break since it's been driven 400 miles a week for the past few months. 

Got this out for the long weekend.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*DSG fluid/filter*


The "old" filter, and the new filter (the white one in the background).


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

bobbeck said:


> Gave the 8P a break since it's been driven 400 miles a week for the past few months.
> 
> Got this out for the long weekend.


Nice taste in cars.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally got this done...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

everfresh59 said:


> Finally got this done...


Dude, I waited _months_ to get around to doing mine.. and that was _months_ ago! Took you long enough.


Looks much better


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Took the car out for a Sunday drive and bath yesterday since the old girl hadn't moved in a week. Immediately heard some metal-on-metal sounds occurring the first couple of times I tapped the brakes in my parking lot so I pulled the front wheels off to check out what was going on. Turns out my front rotors are accumulating abnormal amounts of surface rust on the faces, and the venting channels (2-piece Stoptech BBK rotors btw) look like someone had soaked them in water for a few months...I'd like to assume this isn't normal for 8 month old rotors? 

I took all the proper steps in preparing them for installation (wash with soap and water to remove the film they put on for anti-rust in storage) and triple checked the instructions sheet. I snapped some pics and I think I'm going to send them to Stoptech, along with my purchase receipt, and see what can be done...or if I should just install my stock setup until I figure out what to do about the BBK (tp will be all over this). 

Oh, and she goes in for moar lows this Wednesday, front bumper will get a quick fix (cracked on a curb about a year ago, and I'm lazy), and she's getting wrapped next weekend (no hint on colors yet). :vampire:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Any brake rotor will rust if you let the car sit for a week. You should have seen mine when I finally got the tranny back in for the last time. Keep in mind I live really close to the ocean, too. The air is real salty. You would have gotten out and walked home. Let the pads scrape the shmeg off and you'll be fine.

I washed AND vacuumed mine. Driving a clean car is so awesome.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Drove it to work, with the TPMS warning coming on, then a couple minutes later the check engine light coming on. Awesome times. 

Been contemplating though, trading it in for an 08 a4 avant special edition for sale near me.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> Finally got this done...





BeeAlk said:


> Dude, I waited _months_ to get around to doing mine.. and that was _months_ ago! Took you long enough.
> 
> 
> Looks much better


Guess I should really put mine in...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Guess I should really put mine in...


:sly:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dropped it off at the shop for xtreme lowz, yo.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Nice, that must be the newer revised milltek. The originals were horribly tilted to one side and the U bend on the passenger's side would always be extremely visible.
> 
> *Get my car back today* :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :sly:


Shush! I am happy I didn't put them in the old A3 at least lol. Slacking pays off!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Shush! I am happy I didn't put them in the old A3 at least lol. Slacking pays off!


please tell me you got these in the group buy from '83


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> please tell me you got these in the group buy from '83


I was the one who set the group buy up for the ones i have lol.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Saw a set of these this morning (not the actual pics)...19x8.5 et 40. Opinions on both wheel design and if it would be blasphemy to powder coat these to something a little less...blingy?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I was the one who set the group buy up for the ones i have lol.


slow clap.....in hindsight though, you are right. Good thing you didn't put them in the previous car!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Saw a set of these this morning (not the actual pics)...19x8.5 et 40. Opinions on both wheel design and if it would be blasphemy to powder coat these to something a little less...blingy?


Haha that's the picture I took of my set couple of years ago! Great looking wheel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny no one caught onto this. 



crew219 said:


> Nice, that must be the newer revised milltek. The originals were horribly tilted to one side and the U bend on the passenger's side would always be extremely visible.
> 
> *Get my car back today* :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave:












Maybe this will help


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Dude, I waited _months_ to get around to doing mine.. and that was _months_ ago! Took you long enough.
> 
> 
> Looks much better


I won't lie... I only did the driver's side cuz I got lazy...lmao!!! I'll probably get the others done this weekend. 

Oh, and thanks Ponto for the GB!


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

*Bought My 1st A3*

Just picked it up last week! What an amazing machine. Brilliant design, can't get enough! 

It's bone stock. 2008 FSI, 80,000 miles, FWD, DSG, Premium Package, Panorama Roof. First things I'm doing is getting the USB integration, K&N drop in and a magnetic drain plug. Baby steps...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Just picked it up last week! What an amazing machine. Brilliant design, can't get enough!
> 
> It's bone stock. 2008 FSI, 80,000 miles, FWD, DSG, Premium Package, Panorama Roof. First things I'm doing is getting the USB integration, K&N drop in and a magnetic drain plug. Baby steps...


Welcome! Love the blue, wish that was an option when I got mine, but swirly black it was!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

nelius said:


> Haha that's the picture I took of my set couple of years ago! Great looking wheel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the fit/do you have pics with them on the car?


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

beckermanex said:


> Welcome! Love the blue, wish that was an option when I got mine, but swirly black it was!


Thanks! 

The color and the one owner history with the clean carfax and well documented service records were what sold me on it. I really was in the market for a mk.V GTI, but when I saw this A3 and did some research, I snapped it up. 

Since I've been driving it I can't believe how much of a head turner this car is. Thinking the next step I need to do is the tint so I can go incognito.

So pumped to own this careace:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The color and the one owner history with the clean carfax and well documented service records were what sold me on it. I really was in the market for a mk.V GTI, but when I saw this A3 and did some research, I snapped it up.
> 
> ...


Blue A3s are the best. I have some sort of blue that looks green depending on the light. 

I skipped the window tint and my magical powers of thought went a bit like this: a rally car wouldn't have tint, and I have a rally car. That and it seems my windows have some sort of blueish or greenish tint already mixed in. I've accented the car with black, and overall the car looks darker and I've got black interior so it kinda looks tinted.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> How was the fit/do you have pics with them on the car?


I was driving a Benz back then. Mine were 18x8 et 35 and were nice and flush. It might be a different story on our A3s. I just bought some AMG wheels that I'm trying to fit so we will see how that goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

This. Summer setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

so i went to see Crew's car and ended up leaving with a couple of things... 

PSS10s
RNS-E
Stoptech BBK Front, R32 rear
Unibrace
JSW short shifter



















PSS10s still need some tweaking, but here she is now.. 









and for the LOLz..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^Nice score Rich!


----------



## ddnbc (Jun 8, 2007)

*What did "I" do to "my" A3?*

Brought it to shop for some minor maintenance. Before that, washed it over the weekend. Before that, um, bought it  

2012 2.0T FWD S-Tronic, Ibis/Black, Premium Plus, 18" Sport Package, Open Sky Sunroof, Aluminum Rails, Cold Weather Package. 










So far, so good. Just needs a really good detail (for starters), replace a few worn out consumables, then some "other" things (in no particular order): 

- Tint 
- Bulb swap out (w/ LEDs), especially that trunk area - geez  
- APR tune :heart:
- Nav (?)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So jealous of the rails. and Ibis white. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

brungold said:


> so i went to see Crew's car and ended up leaving with a couple of things...
> 
> PSS10s
> RNS-E
> ...



Heard about you getting all that lol.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> brungold said:
> 
> 
> > so i went to see Crew's car and ended up leaving with a couple of things...
> ...


Looks sweet lol.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

brungold said:


> so i went to see Crew's car and ended up leaving with a couple of things...
> 
> PSS10s
> RNS-E
> ...


Noice :thumbup: :wave:

Crew's car? What Happened? I live under a rock 

You'll love the PSS10s :thumbup: I have mine set to 4 all around and contemplating 3, but I like the ride when they are set at 4.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a newb and quote all the pics when responding to a msg :facepalm:


Nice wheels dude!!



azoceanblue said:


> PSS10s still need some tweaking, but here she is now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> Noice :thumbup: :wave:
> 
> Crew's car? What Happened? I live under a rock
> 
> You'll love the PSS10s :thumbup: I have mine set to 4 all around and contemplating 3, but I like the ride when they are set at 4.


Oh you know stuff... 



Maitre Absolut said:


> I'm a newb and quote all the pics when responding to a msg :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Nice wheels dude!!


Simmer down now.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

I organised a venue to give it a 2 step detail this weekend and a photoshoot / ad shoot for a great product , will post the shots up on Sunday


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

*New Tires*

Took the Falken Ziex 912's off and stored them in the basement and wrapped the OEM's in Michelin Pilot Super Sports


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

These showed up today! Love office delivery. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Tweaked The Stock Optics - (Bi-Xenon)*

We have great optics in the stock Bi-Xenon setup, so I decided to get the most out of it by doing a little modifying.










Took apart the Headlights and removed the projectors - which are Bosch E46 projectors btw :thumb up:

Then I removed the RV shield which is attached to the cutoff shield, covered up the holes with reflective tape










I installed clear ZKW-R lenses and got rid of the OEM frosted lenses










I didn't take a picture of the adjustment screw on the projector itself, but it determines what angle the cutoff shield is relevant to the reflector bowl - further out and you get more of the OEM yellowish cutoff :thumb down: but dialed all the way in you get more of a blueish/purple cutoff :thumb up:

One more picture of the projector and headlight because it was kind of a pita to take apart










Putting it all back on the car










I also plastidipped my grill black and the chrome surround matte silver - kept the rings chrome










Ready to go!










Night time shots! - excuse the quality, I don't have an SLR to shoot with

Here is my new cutoff/xenon pattern










Can't really tell the colors from this shot.

So I took one up close, on the Wall:










Another










From Drivers seat



















So much better than stock :laugh:  - The bulbs I am running are Osram Xenarc 66144 CBI, pricy but so well worth their premium eace:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

looks great. Like the matte silver on the grill :thumbup:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

REvolution01 said:


> I also plastidipped my grill black and the chrome surround matte silver - kept the rings chrome


Looks good - I'm planning on doing something similar once my MKIV stops draining my wallet (so maybe never?). I think the matte silver surround ties in well with the interior bits (gauges, knobs, vents) :thumbup: :thumbup:

How many coats of plastidip did you put on?


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bezerker said:


> Looks good - I'm planning on doing something similar once my MKIV stops draining my wallet (so maybe never?). I think the matte silver surround ties in well with the interior bits (gauges, knobs, vents) :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> How many coats of plastidip did you put on?


I put on 4 coats. However, since there are so many holes and they are quite recessed if I were to do it again I would do minimum 8 coats (4 in front and 4 from behind) alternating between spraying the grill upside down and right side up just to make sure I get it all covered.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

This happened. 











Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice wheels Ryan. It's about time aye. 

So.... when are you gonna lower it?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> I'm a newb and quote all the pics when responding to a msg :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Nice wheels dude!!


I like artificially inflating the page count 



Ponto said:


> Oh you know stuff...


Found it, I never read his Stage 3 thread :facepalm: (no desire to go Stage 3, if I read it, it may happen, you know moditis :laugh: )


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> I like artificially inflating the page count
> 
> 
> 
> Found it, I never read his Stage 3 thread :facepalm: (no desire to go Stage 3, if I read it, it may happen, you know moditis :laugh: )


Naw that ain't even it... He never got the car back.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> We have great optics in the stock Bi-Xenon setup, so I decided to get the most out of it by doing a little modifying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! So - oven or heat gun/hair drier?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> Naw that ain't even it... He never got the car back.


It was certainly a very unfortunate set of events, but I just drove home the "new" vehicle yesterday :thumb up:

First time buying a used/CPO vehicle, but this car was in exceptionally great shape and the dealership, Audi of Wilsonville (Oregon) was great to deal with. 

Few things here and there that need to be dealt with but overall, what a great car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> It was certainly a very unfortunate set of events, but I just drove home the "new" vehicle yesterday :thumb up:
> 
> First time buying a used/CPO vehicle, but this car was in exceptionally great shape and the dealership, Audi of Wilsonville (Oregon) was great to deal with.
> 
> Few things here and there that need to be dealt with but overall, what a great car.


Finally someone gets car written off and demands TTRS and gets it!!! hhahaha 

Loving the car man, can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Rolled over on 70,000 miles last night


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

crew219 said:


> It was certainly a very unfortunate set of events, but I just drove home the "new" vehicle yesterday :thumb up:
> 
> First time buying a used/CPO vehicle, but this car was in exceptionally great shape and the dealership, Audi of Wilsonville (Oregon) was great to deal with.
> 
> Few things here and there that need to be dealt with but overall, what a great car.


My previous vehicle before my A3 was a plain ol' 2.0T TT Convertible, amazing machine, so much fun to drive. Congrats!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

beckermanex said:


> Rolled over on 70,000 miles last night



I'm almost there, but on my 06 :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> I'm almost there, but on my 06 :laugh:


:snore: Rolled 130k.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> :snore: Rolled 130k.


112k for me. Don't even know what it's like to own a car under 100k haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Nice work! So - oven or heat gun/hair drier?


Neither, had some sort of Butyl Tape adhesive and came apart with some elbow grease and a razor


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

nelius said:


> 112k for me. Don't even know what it's like to own a car under 100k haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth :laugh:

Over 150k on the A4


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

I just hit 157k last week on the A3, when this motor goes I am rebuilding it, the car is solid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

160K and counting on my '09.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Evo V said:


> 160K and counting on my '09.


Miles? Damn!!! That's impressive... I'm at 109K


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Audillest said:


> I just hit 157k last week on the A3, when this motor goes I am rebuilding it, the car is solid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I think I'm in this boat too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

125k on my 07... 

aka 78k Miles... 

Wish I had the 35k miles my old car had... minus the bolt through the engine block.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought I'd clean up the interior.. Fresh S-Line Matts


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow! How did you make the whole inside of your car have that grainy finish?


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Some trunk work on the air suspension...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Hey man..I'm a fan of that. :thumbup::thumbup: Clean, simple, and different. Good job :beer:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^Hey man..I'm a fan of that. :thumbup::thumbup: Clean, simple, and different. Good job :beer:


Thanks! I wanted functionality with some flare; I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Thanks! I wanted functionality with some flare; I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


Now pics of the whole car!


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

I will, as soon as my junkyard find wheels are revived from the dead. Soon!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Wow! How did you make the whole inside of your car have that grainy finish?


Thank my Iphone 4 for that LOL..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Some trunk work on the air suspension...


Very clean.. Loving the hard lines..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Some trunk work on the air suspension...


Nice. What's good with those hinges?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> I thought I'd clean up the interior.. Fresh S-Line Matts


Where can I get a set?!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Where can I get a set?!


Got the same ones from ecstuning.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Had to top up the oil.....


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice. What's good with those hinges?


They are friction hinges. You can open and close them in any position. Particularly useful if you're using air tools and you need the door to stay open. Also, because they have a pretty strong friction rating, they don't bounce up and down when driving so they keep the door closed and make no noise. I can't stand rattles.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Had to top up the oil.....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Some trunk work on the air suspension...





Worthlessbackup said:


> They are friction hinges. You can open and close them in any position. Particularly useful if you're using air tools and you need the door to stay open. Also, because they have a pretty strong friction rating, they don't bounce up and down when driving so they keep the door closed and make no noise. I can't stand rattles.


That's awesome. Where did you find them?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

azoceanblue said:


> You'll love the PSS10s :thumbup: I have mine set to 4 all around and contemplating 3, but I like the ride when they are set at 4.


mine's on 3.. going to set it to 1 tomorrow.. i must be getting old lol


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know about the old part, but 1 is the stiffest . . . you must be gelling :laugh:


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Finally glued the back of the seats back on that separated about 6 months ago.

Also replaced this hose, link, to fix my P2404/P0455 error code that was causing the check engine light to come on.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

azoceanblue said:


> I don't know about the old part, but 1 is the stiffest . . . you must be gelling :laugh:


10 is the stiffest. 



brungold said:


> mine's on 3.. going to set it to 1 tomorrow.. i must be getting old lol


 did you set the sway to soft?


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> That's awesome. Where did you find them?


Try a Google search for friction hinges and you'll find some affordable ones. I bought these particular ones on McMaster Carr and later found out I paid entirely too much. They are quality pieces though.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Did some shooting in Johannesburg CBD


----------



## telchar (May 17, 2014)

Fixed the spoiler-mounted center brake light strip, now I can finally get her past inspection. Fixed the blower motor too.

And a nice wash just in time for another thunderstorm.


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Cam follower after 90K...


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Shizuka said:


> Cam follower after 90K...


Ouch... Do you qualify for the extended warranty?


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally got around to "installing" the A3 scuff board stickers ECS had on clearance a while back


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Finally got around to "installing" the A3 scuff board stickers ECS had on clearance a while back


did those just stick on? I thought they were supposed to be cut into the trim and installed from under neath so they would be flush?

Definitely a nice upgrade though if you don't have anything there. :thumbup:


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> did those just stick on? I thought they were supposed to be cut into the trim and installed from under neath so they would be flush?
> 
> Definitely a nice upgrade though if you don't have anything there. :thumbup:


Believe it or not they are just stickers, we'll see how they hold up. They at least cover up the aluminum trim that was scratched to hell, it looks nice.

$9! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Believe it or not they are just stickers, we'll see how they hold up. They at least cover up the aluminum trim that was scratched to hell, it looks nice.
> 
> $9! :laugh:


Oh **** can't go wrong there!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

REvolution01 said:


> Believe it or not they are just stickers, we'll see how they hold up. They at least cover up the aluminum trim that was scratched to hell, it looks nice.
> 
> $9! :laugh:


:thumbup: I love mine, got the clearance as well, best $10 mod ever!


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

*Front grille*

Did the 90 bucks rs grille mod
A little crash bar showy!!


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

I painted my crash bar black I love the grille I get compliments everywhere. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ruviol said:


> Did the 90 bucks rs grille mod
> A little crash bar showy!!


Polish it!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Best $1 I've ever spent

Before


















After













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> Best $1 I've ever spent


Haha awesome. My white-out cost like 3x that much!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Haha awesome. My white-out cost like 3x that much!


thats nothing... my metalic silver paint can only be touched up with pure 24K Silver plate


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess I should really use my touch up pen. Man that makes a difference.

Oh re balanced the wheels today. 

Drivers Front was out 3/4 of an ounce and drivers rear was out 1/2 an ounce. 

Shake city over the weekends 400 mile drive.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I touched up my front end with nail polish once. There were so many thousands of chips it took me a few hours. Then a couple months later it looked the same as before I'd touched it up.  But they were new chips. Sooooo I got a new bumper with new paint and I put a clear bra on it. I haven't got a chip since. DEFINITELY the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I touched up my front end with nail polish once. There were so many thousands of chips it took me a few hours. Then a couple months later it looked the same as before I'd touched it up.  But they were new chips. Sooooo I got a new bumper with new paint and I put a clear bra on it. I haven't got a chip since. DEFINITELY the way to go. :thumbup:


Yeah definitely need an entire front end respray, but for the time being touch ups will have to do. 

Once resprayed it will get 3m.


Someone hurry up and try that new rep S3 front bumper thats like 550 bucks... I wanna know if it fits good!!!

OR tp gimmie your bumper.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Yeah definitely need an entire front end respray, but for the time being touch ups will have to do.
> 
> Once resprayed it will get 3m.
> 
> ...


I might be willing to buy that. When and where??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I touched up my front end with nail polish once. There were so many thousands of chips it took me a few hours. Then a couple months later it looked the same as before I'd touched it up.  But they were new chips. Sooooo I got a new bumper with new paint and I put a clear bra on it. I haven't got a chip since. DEFINITELY the way to go. :thumbup:


Yes I was thinking the same thing. But since a respray is pretty spendy, I want to wait until I find a good deal on a S3 bumper. And DEFINITELY get a clear bra that's the only way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> I might be willing to buy that. When and where??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta dig it up, its somewhere in the forums here.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It has been in my watch list for a couple of weeks:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171340616507


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks JR

FOUND IT ^^^^^ LOL


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> It has been in my watch list for a couple of weeks:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171340616507


Seems legit! Group buy? haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

nelius said:


> Best $1 I've ever spent












Try this if the ink starts to fade. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Installed led bulbs on the rear liscense plate, painted the bumper and where the emblem goes, also applied matte vinyl to tailights.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So I got her back...and she seemed a little down 



















The guys at Eastside Motoring in Watertown, MA did an AMAZING job on the build. The notch looks perfect IMHO (will take a pic next time wheels are off) and she's already sitting on the ground. Next stop is an alignment to fix the drivers side rear wheel fitment; then she goes in for some body work and a few other things.

Eurokracy is looking 90% certain to be my first show of the year!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

nelius said:


> Yes I was thinking the same thing. But since a respray is pretty spendy, I want to wait until I find a good deal on a S3 bumper. And DEFINITELY get a clear bra that's the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea...I hit a deer so it was free niney nine.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So I got her back...and she seemed a little down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMN... and here I thought Lorenzo just flashed ECUs and put 22s on fancy cars. :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Guess I should really use my touch up pen. Man that makes a difference.
> 
> Oh re balanced the wheels today.
> 
> ...


Wish I had been so sensitive to feel the shake  1 ounce was added to all four at 15k miles. Still have a little feathering noise, feathering is not getting louder, still i caught it too late. Reminder for future, every rotation, have tires re-balanced, it's free.



Rob Cote said:


> I touched up my front end with nail polish once. There were so many thousands of chips it took me a few hours. Then a couple months later it looked the same as before I'd touched it up.  But they were new chips. Sooooo I got a new bumper with new paint and I put a clear bra on it. I haven't got a chip since. DEFINITELY the way to go. :thumbup:


Clear bra does not protect against hitting a round vanity mirror, glass side first :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> Wish I had been so sensitive to feel the shake  1 ounce was added to all four at 15k miles. Still have a little feathering noise, feathering is not getting louder, still i caught it too late. Reminder for future, every rotation, have tires re-balanced, it's free.
> 
> 
> 
> Clear bra does not protect against hitting a round vanity mirror, glass side first :banghead: :laugh:


Well I don't think the wheels were mounted quite right either. It was more than a little shake. I couldn't do more than 65 maybe 70mph

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

What kind of tires did you get ponto?


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Installed an AFE Pro Dry filter in the stock airbox. Don't really notice much of a difference in power, but it does seem like I can hear the turbo a bit more when the trans up-shifts. One thing about the install: WTF was the engineer thinking when he designed that stock airbox?:screwy: I've never seen anything like that on any car I've ever worked on. Really worried I was going to break that engine cover taking the four pegs off of the grommets. Managed to do it without damaging anything. I also put some lube on the grommets that will hopefully make it easier to remove next time.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Really worried I was going to break that engine cover taking the four pegs off of the grommets.


Driver's side front one first because you can sandwich it between 2 fingers as you pull up, to minimize chances of breakage. Then the pass. side front (this is the most treacherous) with a similar technique, but now you can wiggle it some from the added freedom of releasing the first one. Wiggling definitely helps. Then the 2 rears I get by reaching around the back of the engine cover in the middle and pull up on the metal heat shield part. Again, while wiggling. Usually do the driver's side rear, then the pass. side rear one last. On the last one you can pivot and wiggle. Just be careful when you release it that you don't slam the heat shield edge into the firewall insulation. It'll cut it.




Yeah...I've done this once or twice. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Driver's side front one first because you can sandwich it between 2 fingers as you pull up, to minimize chances of breakage. Then the pass. side front (this is the most treacherous) with a similar technique, but now you can wiggle it some from the added freedom of releasing the first one. Wiggling definitely helps. Then the 2 rears I get by reaching around the back of the engine cover in the middle and pull up on the metal heat shield part. Again, while wiggling. Usually do the driver's side rear, then the pass. side rear one last. On the last one you can pivot and wiggle. Just be careful when you release it that you don't slam the heat shield edge into the firewall insulation. It'll cut it.
> 
> Yeah...I've done this once or twice. :laugh::facepalm:


Thanks for the tip! :beer:

I've got to admit. Now that I've removed this cover/airbox for the first time, it is really tempting to just scrap the current intake setup and grap a CAI or RAI for it. It's amazing how much space is in the engine bay on the drivers side front of the bay. Almost like the engineers @ Audi were expecting the owners who like to DIY that once they saw how ridiculous their stock airbox setup is, that they would replace it ASAP.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> What kind of tires did you get ponto?


Falken Azenis, happy with the tires, but running wobble bolts and 114.3 might be my demise and have to sell the LM reps and find something else if we can't get it all in balance.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> One thing about the install: WTF was the engineer thinking when he designed that stock airbox?:screwy:


I ground chamfers on each post so it comes off much easier.

Having worked as an engineer at a large company I can tell you what the engineer was thinking. Something like; If I make this easy to remove and it comes off accidentally at some point and becomes a cause for a recall, I could get fired. If I make it really hard to get off I will never hear of it and will keep my cushy job and get my union negotiated retirement.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

I listed her for sale 

Don't think she will move quickly though, so I'll still be here for a while.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Falken Azenis, happy with the tires, but running wobble bolts and 114.3 might be my demise and have to sell the LM reps and find something else if we can't get it all in balance.


i still have my original excalibur 17s if you want em cheap... ill take 75 us each, but you gotta come to 'merica and get em.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> I listed her for sale
> 
> Don't think she will move quickly though, so I'll still be here for a while.


What you put her up for?  

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> i still have my original excalibur 17s if you want em cheap... ill take 75 us each, but you gotta come to 'merica and get em.


Haha i can sell these for a decent price and find a replacement easy enough if need be. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

kharma said:


> DAAAAAMN... and here I thought Lorenzo just flashed ECUs and put 22s on fancy cars. :laugh:


Vick and Grant are absolute beasts when it comes to air and interior work (respectively)...I won't be going to anyone else for work from now on. :thumbup::thumbup:

I'm getting a splitter from them and probably some wheels for H20i...no more paying shipping for parts from ECS :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Bought a fresh quart of oil and topped it off :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm getting a splitter from them and probably some wheels for H20i...no more paying shipping for parts from ECS :thumbup:


Car is transforming nicely. Which splitter are you getting? I wish I could get some wheels and attend H2oi. Not sure that's gonna happen this year.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Bought a fresh quart of oil and topped it off :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Heh, I also keep a quart of oil in the cargo net :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bezerker said:


> Heh, I also keep a quart of oil in the cargo net :thumbup:


 Unfortunately, the Redline bottles don't fit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Unfortunately, the Redline bottles don't fit.


Where do you get your Redline? I need to pick up a case.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Curious whats the approved 502.00 Redline oil for the A3 ?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Bought a fresh quart of oil and topped it off :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Looks like you topped off the oil in the trunk...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Looks like you topped off the oil in the trunk...


haha lol just discovered that too from the pic... actually Iam going outside to check the spill  dang


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought this! Anyone have a DIY on installing or should I just take it to a shop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> What you put her up for?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


28950$

http://wwwb.autohebdo.net/a/Audi/A3/BROSSARD/Qu%C3%A9bec/19_8088380_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> haha lol just discovered that too from the pic... actually Iam going outside to check the spill  dang


LOL, that sucks, hopefully it's just dirt and not oil.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Curious whats the approved 502.00 Redline oil for the A3 ?


Who needs 502.00 approved oil?!? Not me!



nelius said:


> I bought this! Anyone have a DIY on installing or should I just take it to a shop?


Installing which part? Headlight or exhaust?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Who needs 502.00 approved oil?!? Not me!
> 
> 
> 
> Installing which part? Headlight or exhaust?


Sorry, I am just really excited i forgot to mention which part. The Magnaflow exhaust. The seller had sold his A3 and he gave me the HID headlight for free!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Installing which part? Headlight or exhaust?


It looks like they're already installed


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> 28950$
> 
> http://wwwb.autohebdo.net/a/Audi/A3/BROSSARD/Qu%C3%A9bec/19_8088380_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


Holy ****! What could I get for mine?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> Sorry, I am just really excited i forgot to mention which part. The Magnaflow exhaust. The seller had sold his A3 and he gave me the HID headlight for free!


Good deal! The exhaust was my first major install that I've every performed (yes, I'm that far behind in mechanics life). I did it w/o a DIY on jack stands. Its a straight-forward swap however you probably want someone to assist in holding it while bolting it together b/c it's kinda heavy/awkward. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> Sorry, I am just really excited i forgot to mention which part. The Magnaflow exhaust. The seller had sold his A3 and he gave me the HID headlight for free!


ugh I need exhaust badly.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I have the same exhaust. Installed it myself without a DIY. Took me about 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh **** it's just a cat-back? Easy peasy cheezy-wheezy. Could see needing a write up for the downpipe, but that's just like remove and replace. Good luck with the remove part. I hate exhaust work.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks krazyboi and neu318! I'll prbly try it myself then. I feel slightly uneasy about going under the car but I'm sure I'll be okay. And Ponto patience is key! I wasn't even looking for an exhaust but I got lucky and found one locally. We can usually get good deals on upgrades since the market for 3.2 mods is pretty small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

As Rob stated, good luck w/ the remove part. Make sure to hit that sucker w/ WD-40, PB-blaster, or whatever else you can to loosen up that 7-8 year old rust.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Had a weird whine... Replaced idler pulleys and tensioner pulley and put on a new belt, noise is gone! :thumbup:


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Finally refinished my wheels!!! Now have to decide if I should get 225 or 235 tires!!!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

iwanturbo said:


> Finally refinished my wheels!!! Now have to decide if I should get 225 or 235 tires!!!!


Hey, New Castle huh? I'm right over in Wilmington. 

What's your ride height and wheel setup like? That'll help you determine what size tire, as well as what tire you want.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Lowered on coilovers so I can adjust the height. I'm fairly low but not dumped. They are 19x8 et 45. They will be my summer wheels. You have the black A3 with staggered setup?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Finished installing the exhaust! I am not sure how to post videos on here..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

iwanturbo said:


> Lowered on coilovers so I can adjust the height. I'm fairly low but not dumped. They are 19x8 et 45. They will be my summer wheels. You have the black A3 with staggered setup?


Yup, I have the staggered black a3. Youve seen me around? I don't think I've seen any other modded a3s around here.

I'd guess that if you ran 235s, so long as they're not super skinny models (like some falkens for example) you'll rub unless you lift your car back up a fair bit.

We should meet up sometime, check eachothers cars out and bull**** a little. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

nelius said:


> Finished installing the exhaust! I am not sure how to post videos on here..


Nice work! Feels good to DIY, no?

If you hover over the icons above the text box on the Reply to Thread page, one of them (4th from the right, middle row) says "Insert Video". Click on that after you've hosted the video elsewhere (i.e.- YouTube) and then past the link in the window which pops up. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> Finished installing the exhaust! I am not sure how to post videos on here..


Woohoo!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Had a weird whine... Replaced idler pulleys and tensioner pulley and put on a new belt, noise is gone! :thumbup:


Should of gotten the Fluidampr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Should of gotten the Fluidampr


That's for the Crank pulley, I didn't change that one out.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

fresh debadge and tinted tails. they will have to be lightened up some. a little to dark for my taste, but still look nice


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Car is transforming nicely. Which splitter are you getting? I wish I could get some wheels and attend H2oi. Not sure that's gonna happen this year.


Thanks man, I'm happy so far and can't wait for what's to come. I think I'm going to get the Deval, but that may be on hold as I've found 2 sets of wheels I'm deciding between.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I put 10,000 miles on it. 

It took 18 months.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Nails in a tire close to the edge. Bummer only got 15k out of the S3's. New set of tireson the way.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> Nails in a tire close to the edge. Bummer only got 15k out of the S3's. New set of tireson the way.


Wait you're changing the whole set because of a nail in one of the tires?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> Wait you're changing the whole set because of a nail in one of the tires?


#FirstWorldProblems :beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

nelius said:


> Wait you're changing the whole set because of a nail in one of the tires?


I've had this happen twice and the repair shops point to a state regulation not allowing them to repair tires with punctures anywhere except a narrow stripe in the center of the tire. I'm sure the tire companies paid well for that regulation. I said no thanks and did the repairs myself. Never had a problem. Now I don't even bother taking it in for a free repair in the center of the tire and I just do it myself. The less that someone else messes with my car the better and I trust my careful repair more than some grease-monkey rookie getting stuck with doing a free repair.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

nelius said:


> Wait you're changing the whole set because of a nail in one of the tires?


From my understanding one new tire does not go with. 3 used tires on a AWD biased car. Bummer but if the tire is not safe my life is worth more then a set of tires.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> From my understanding one new tire does not go with. 3 used tires on a AWD biased car. Bummer but if the tire is not safe my life is worth more then a set of tires.


I understand and if you've got the money, more power to you! Because our cars use the Haldex awd system, our car is FWD more often than not. The front tires wear out faster than the rears so technically they are more used than the rears. If anything, a nail should cause you to buy a pair of tires. But like I said, if you can afford it, go for it!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Getting REVO stage 1 loaded today. Their tunes locally are the best for the 2.0TFSIs and they run amazing times at the track thanks to countless hours of R&D specific to our fuel and climate in South Africa.

Go Play!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

​


sixteen10 said:


> Getting REVO stage 1 loaded today. Their tunes locally are the best for the 2.0TFSIs and they run amazing times at the track thanks to countless hours of R&D specific to our fuel and climate in South Africa.
> 
> Go Play!


If you can, skip stage 1 and get stage 2- throw on a 3" high flow cat and a CAI, then you'll have an even bigger smile!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

skotti said:


> ​
> If you can, skip stage 1 and get stage 2- throw on a 3" high flow cat and a CAI, then you'll have an even bigger smile!


I have a CAI already , haven't done my downpipe yet but it will be catless as we don't have regulated emissions


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> Getting REVO stage 1 loaded today. Their tunes locally are the best for the 2.0TFSIs and they run amazing times at the track thanks to countless hours of R&D specific to our fuel and climate in South Africa.
> 
> Go Play!


go revo stage 2, you won't regret it. i switched from apr stage 2 to revo stage 2. night and day :thumbup:



skotti said:


> ​
> If you can, skip stage 1 and get stage 2- throw on a 3" high flow cat and a CAI, then you'll have an even bigger smile!


agreed :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks man , I plan on it. I love REVO tunes , they aren't always putting down the biggest peak numbers but the graph and midrange is awesome and the times at the track don't lie either 

I'll go stage 2 once I recoup some cash lol


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ripped out my Forge DV (is now a paper weight at work) and installed the OEM Rev2 DV.

Removed old boost tap and relocated tap with APR kit.

Removed fog light LED wiring and replaced with standard grilles.

New wipers and new dryflo filter.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

rawaudi said:


> Ripped out my Forge DV (is now a paper weight at work) and installed the OEM Rev2 DV.


Any reason why you removed the Forge DV? Is this (http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Diverter/ES259456/) the DV you replaced it with?


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

I pulled the Cam Follower on Saturday (yay for no banjo bolt!). The coating was wore off it but no wear beyond that, and according to the interwebs, if the coating is worn off then it's time to replace it, so replace it I did.

I also managed to break off the 1/4" fitting on the 4-way union for the coolant system, located just to right of the HPFP, and sprayed hot coolant in my mouth and face (yea, really awesome). Had to run to Audi to get a new one late Saturday morning before they closed for the weekend. They said it was a fairly common replaced part because of the poor design with the location of that 1/4" line.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally replaced the corroding triangle trim on rear passenger door and replaced all window switches with chrome ones from Ponto's GB. Also swapped out breather tube for updated version (the one bolt is a bitch!).

Need to replace front swaybar bushings... Anyone have an idea on labour time if I go to VW/Audi specialist? I figure no more than 2 hours...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

kobrian85 said:


> I pulled the Cam Follower on Saturday (yay for no banjo bolt!). The coating was wore off it but no wear beyond that, and according to the interwebs, if the coating is worn off then it's time to replace it, so replace it I did.
> 
> I also managed to break off the 1/4" fitting on the 4-way union for the coolant system, located just to right of the HPFP, and sprayed hot coolant in my mouth and face (yea, really awesome). Had to run to Audi to get a new one late Saturday morning before they closed for the weekend. They said it was a fairly common replaced part because of the poor design with the location of that 1/4" line.


Man, that happened the same to me ...............

but I got a direct spray in my right eye of warm (thanks it wasnt boiling) coolant ..............

I couldnt see a crap for a good 5 mins ... I thought I was almost loosing vision on my right eye that totally sucked.

but what it was worst I had to order the part from California to Miami, and then to Chile and then to my northern city. I was without my car for a month. 

damn fail enginereed part. 

/vent


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Installed this:










Shift knob is in the mail and should be the next thing to get replaced.

And wow, Audi's iPod interface is so awful


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Drove it!!

1600miles over the past 5 days. Through the rockies, man what a fun drive.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Drove it!!
> 
> 1600miles over the past 5 days. Through the rockies, man what a fun drive.


Canadian Rockies, I'm assuming? I'm supremely jealous of that.

My in-law just rode through them (on his 2 wheeled wonder) on his way up to Inuvik. The images he has sent me so far are outrageous. The Colorado Rockies look like a preteen girl's puffy nipples in comparison.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Canadian Rockies, I'm assuming? I'm supremely jealous of that.
> 
> My in-law just rode through them (on his 2 wheeled wonder) on his way up to Inuvik. The images he has sent me so far are outrageous. The Colorado Rockies look like a preteen girl's puffy nipples in comparison.


Yes indeed all the way through them! 

This was just as I was getting into them on the east side










I will post up more pictures tonight. But one of my favorite sections:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Ripped out my Forge DV (is now a paper weight at work) and installed the OEM Rev2 DV.
> 
> Removed old boost tap and relocated tap with APR kit.
> 
> ...




How's it going man? Long time...we need to get together soon. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> Installed this:
> 
> Shift knob is in the mail and should be the next thing to get replaced.
> 
> And wow, Audi's iPod interface is so awful


Should have gone with the 2010+ RNS-E and the AMI. It works really well with the iPod. :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Should have gone with the 2010+ RNS-E and the AMI. It works really well with the iPod. :thumbup:


Would have if I had the budget, couldn't go wrong with the pricing on this unit so I jumped on it  Just looking at a Dension now to replace the OEM iPod integration and give a little more functionality or just visibility.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Drove it!!
> 
> 1600miles over the past 5 days. Through the rockies, man what a fun drive.


1600 miles in 5 days??

Was a coast to coast crossing?


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> The Colorado Rockies look like a preteen girl's puffy nipples in comparison.


You shut your dirty whore mouth!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> 1600 miles in 5 days??
> 
> Was a coast to coast crossing?


Nah that's round trip. 

My 3400 Miles in 5 days with my old A3 was coast to coast almost...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> Would have if I had the budget, couldn't go wrong with the pricing on this unit so I jumped on it  Just looking at a Dension now to replace the OEM iPod integration and give a little more functionality or just visibility.


I hear you. I had the pre-2010 unit at first, and used a Dension gateway that I had with my Concert II before I upgraded to the RNS-E. It worked alright, but I didn't like how you couldn't see any of the artist info if you had a warning on the DIS (low fuel, etc). Makes it hard to find what you want to listen to  I bet they have newer ones that integrate well with the RNS-E now. :thumbup:


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Replaced my factory grille insert (chrome bubbling and peeling) with an eBay honeycomb grille. Easy job, looks fresh. A bit of modification to fit my emblem back in and did some Plastidip to make it seem less under the hood.

Also, while the bumper was off, replaced the low beam and fog light bulbs with ultra whites...old bulbs were fading fast.

3 hours start to finish so took some time to give it a good cleaning.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

DLV said:


> I put 10,000 miles on it.
> 
> It took 18 months.


I have put 4815 miles on mine.

It has only taken me 18 months.



Finally got my Euro LED tails coded. Thanks TBomb


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

K092084 said:


> I have put 4815 miles on mine.
> 
> It has only taken me 18 months.
> 
> ...


It's been 5 months and I have put on 8750 Miles.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> It's been 5 months and I have put on 8750 Miles.


Well I don't drive my car half way around the world like you seem to.

I generally only drive my car to work which is about 11 miles round trip, 5 days a week.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

K092084 said:


> Well I don't drive my car half way around the world like you seem to.
> 
> I generally only drive my car to work which is about 11 miles round trip, 5 days a week.


Ugh, I put on 27k miles on mine this past year  Though it's always good to get out of Alabama :laugh:


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Took it to the dealer. Glow plug (code p0087) was flashing and rear brake lights warning came on in DIS. Got the car 4 weeks ago. 2011 and has 36k miles. So still have some warranty fortunately. Hopefully it's the sensor and not the hpfp issue. We shall see!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

K092084 said:


> I have put 4815 miles on mine.
> 
> It has only taken me 18 months.
> 
> ...


You're welcome :beer:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Yes indeed all the way through them!
> 
> This was just as I was getting into them on the east side
> 
> ...


so glad you have a new car cuz those pics are so awesome. It may be cold in the winter where you live but those mountains are spectacular


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> so glad you have a new car cuz those pics are so awesome. It may be cold in the winter where you live but those mountains are spectacular


haha thanks man! Like I said on Audizine I plan to post up the pictures from the drive (I took a lot)

Another bonus of living up north here... getting home at 9:30pm and its still being daylight out.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Bought a rear view mirror bolt on dimmed custom black mirror, it has a logo "W GERMANY" on it.. I got sold with that lol
cost me 2 dollars used mint condition to a guy who works at the port and has acces to all used cars coming from Japan so lots of goodies for el cheapo. Got a japannese exacto knife too from him for all wraping and polarize works :laugh: touched it and cut my finger.. Its real japan stuff hattori hanzo kill bill lol


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Bought a rear view mirror bolt on dimmed custom black mirror, it has a logo "W GERMANY" on it.. I got sold with that lol
> cost me 2 dollars used mint condition to a guy who works at the port and has acces to all used cars coming from Japan so lots of goodies for el cheapo. Got a japannese exacto knife too from him for all wraping and polarize works :laugh: touched it and cut my finger.. Its real japan stuff hattori hanzo kill bill lol


Been drinking?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Been drinking?


Lol no way I drive eace:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


>


What??????

Hahahah lol omg wtf is that...

installed Osram ultra white H7 fogs for the DRL better look.
Installed a new revision thrust sensor to the HPFP, the older one came out dropping black crap fuel..
Cleaned the maf and k&n air filter.
Removed the oil cap neck for a cleaner look.
Got a Pionner AVH-P4300 headunit with all goddies for a clean look and function. This for now, next week another oil top off and Eibach pro springs.:thumbup:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Lmao funny stuff


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Took the A3 to Audi for a recall of the PCV and they gave me this to drive around until the repairs are completed




























2014 Audi Quattro Allroad


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I love the allroad. Would definitely get one as my next car if I had the money.

Here's a pic I took of one at SOWO in May


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

neu318 said:


> I love the allroad. Would definitely get one as my next car if I had the money.
> 
> Here's a pic I took of one at SOWO in May


Oh my! That is very nice!!

My initial thoughts on the allroad...

very, very nice interior. The cabin is just an awesome place to be. The TFSI 2.0 is a nice engine, but I have to admit that with the extra weight on the car, it doesn't have quite the get up and go that I feel from the A3. 

Audi's Multimedia system, while very impressive and detailed, it seems almost too detail oriented if u want to just change from FM to bluetooth, or CD to radio. Especially if you are trying to drive at the same time.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I LOVE allroads! I wish they has kept the air suspension from the first model that was a nice feature. Beautiful looking car


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

My wife is ok with me selling my car for an All Road


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

I also dig the ALLROAD, but it needs more motor to go with that fatty pig of a body. The white with grey trim is super sexy though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kobrian85 said:


> I also dig the ALLROAD, but it needs more motor to go with that fatty pig of a body. The white with grey trim is super sexy though.


This. 

Actually the allroad would be my next car for sure if it had a beefier engine. 

Still might be my next car down the road. Maybe European Delivery.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Swapped out the ugly side button shifter for a front button mkv r32 knob


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dustingb said:


> Swapped out the ugly side button shifter for a front button mkv r32 knob


Interesting choice. How come an R knob and not the stronic ones? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

kobrian85 said:


> I also dig the ALLROAD, but it needs more motor to go with that fatty pig of a body.


Allroad with Johnny's drivetrain would be excellent. As a factory option. Or a V6 TDI diesel. I could get down with either. My pops had a first generation (C6?) for a while that I thoroughly enjoyed. He loved it too, and he's not much of Audi enthusiast. That said, the IDEA of air suspension in them was awesome, but the execution was less than reliable. Unfortunate, because the progressive damping system was sweet it just.....didn't work.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Weekend Health Refresher :thumb up:

Decided to spend the weekend restoring the (unknown) health on the A3. I bought the car sight unseen from a used car dealer in AZ and it had no service records whatsoever... CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


Replace Cam Follower
Replace Fuel Filter
Clean Intake Valves

Now on to the pics ic:










Cam Follower, old one on the left vs new on the right. Unknown mileage on old cam follower.










Looked pretty good, could it have been the original? Perhaps 

Here is a view of the cam itself:








and another









Looked good :thumb up:

On to the dirty valves... CARBON!!!










Cylinder 1










Cylinder 2










Cylinder 3










Cylinder 4










Intake Runners:










Close up of runners from Cylinder 1, 2, 3, 4 respectively










Valve Cover:










These were dirty as well:










Surgery :laugh: Diagnosis: CLOGED ARTERIES :laugh:










HERE ARE THE AFTERS

Cylinder 1









Cylinder 2









Cylinder 3









Cylinder 4 (I forgot to take a picture of it)

***My Conclusion***

I cleaned them the best I could, however I don't think they could have gotten any cleaner without doing something more invasive like walnut shell blast. For the amount of crap I did get off the car idles so much better now and doesn't misfire on cold starts anymore. PLUS! NO MORE CEL... although being an Audi I'm sure this strange feeling won't last very long... :laugh::laugh:

:wave:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

REvolution01 said:


> ***My Conclusion***
> 
> I cleaned them the best I could, however I don't think they could have gotten any cleaner without doing something more invasive like walnut shell blast. For the amount of crap I did get off the car idles so much better now and doesn't misfire on cold starts anymore. PLUS! NO MORE CEL... although being an Audi I'm sure this strange feeling won't last very long... :laugh::laugh:
> 
> :wave:


How many miles are on the A3 and how did you go about cleaning?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Interesting choice. How come an R knob and not the stronic ones?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


maybe price?


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> maybe price?





Ponto said:


> Interesting choice. How come an R knob and not the stronic ones?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Price was one factor and personally I feel that the r knob is less bulky than the s-tronic knob as well.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

dustingb said:


> Price was one factor and personally I feel that the r knob is less bulky than the s-tronic knob as well.


nice, I was seriously looking at that R knob the other day, gonna give it a try as I dont like the stock knob. :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

REvolution01 said:


> I cleaned them the best I could, however I don't think they could have gotten any cleaner without doing something more invasive like walnut shell blast.


You can get a set of stainless steel wax carvers on ebay for about $10 and it makes the job a lot easier and you can get in all the nooks and crannies better.


My valves were worse than yours due to oil dripping down from the valve guides but my intake was pretty clean compared to yours. I'm wondering if you may have PCV issues.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bezerker said:


> How many miles are on the A3 and how did you go about cleaning?


The car now has 105k - I don't think it was ever cleaned before.

Cleaning was done with B-12 Chemtool cleaner and various picks so I could get in behind the stems.

Now that I look at it, the flash from the camera does make it seem like there is significant goop in and on the valves. That is actualy baked on carbon (hardened) that didn't come off with the picks I had, thus my conclusion for walnut blast as being the best for cleaning back to new surface. I wonder if I can make my own blaster tool....


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> You can get a set of stainless steel wax carvers on ebay for about $10 and it makes the job a lot easier and you can get in all the nooks and crannies better.
> 
> 
> My valves were worse than yours due to oil dripping down from the valve guides but my intake was pretty clean compared to yours. I'm wondering if you may have PCV issues.


The PCV system is next on my list to refresh. I am almost certain that is in need of replacement due to the dirty intake and higher than normal oil consumption, including oil in charge pipe (not alot but enough to warrant a consideration). At least the various pcv/emmisions lines connecting to the valve cover were relatively clean! :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Went to Eurokracy this weekend


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Went to Eurokracy this weekend


well played sir!


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

neu318 said:


> I love the allroad. Would definitely get one as my next car if I had the money.
> 
> Here's a pic I took of one at SOWO in May


put a 2.5 T in that...jizz


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> The car now has 105k - I don't think it was ever cleaned before.
> 
> Cleaning was done with B-12 Chemtool cleaner and various picks so I could get in behind the stems.
> 
> Now that I look at it, the flash from the camera does make it seem like there is significant goop in and on the valves. That is actualy baked on carbon (hardened) that didn't come off with the picks I had, thus my conclusion for walnut blast as being the best for cleaning back to new surface. I wonder if I can make my own blaster tool....


I've also heard of guys using soda blasters to clean the valves, and you can pick them up at Harbor Freight for pretty cheap, assuming you already have an air compressor. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio1 said:


> put a 2.5 T in that...jizz


More like 4.0 TFSI


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Went to Eurokracy this weekend


Come by sometime I'd like to check this hog out IRL. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Went to Eurokracy this weekend


Do you have a unicorn also? No fogs, window shades, etc?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Do you have a unicorn also? No fogs, window shades, etc?


window shades :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Do you have a unicorn also? No fogs, window shades, etc?


Not sure about the window shade business, but I think I have one of the few that came in cloth interior. Although there may be some haters on that option, I've appreciated it most during New England winters!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Not sure about the window shade business, but I think I have one of the few that came in cloth interior. Although there may be some haters on that option, I've appreciated it most during New England winters!


I don't mind "leather" in the cold at all, since it warms up pretty quickly and I'm bundled up anyways. But in the summer, it sucks big, floppy donkey dick.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't mind "leather" in the cold at all, since it warms up pretty quickly and I'm bundled up anyways. But in the summer, it sucks big, floppy donkey dick.


Tinted windows + sunshade will ease the burning leather. I'd prefer a hot seat than the dry, dustiness of cloth any day. Also, cleaning is much easier with leather. Anything to make cleaning easier gets my vote.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gotta agree on that one, tinted windows and sunshade are a must for those cars, they heat up really fast under the sun. 
I dont use tint on the front side windows because it blocks visibility on tight corners, also they are cop magnets over here


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Not sure about the window shade business, but I think I have one of the few that came in cloth interior. Although there may be some haters on that option, I've appreciated it most during New England winters!


My 2006 came with cloth seats. Sold those and put in a 'pleather' seats out of a wrecked 2007- pulled the parts myself, installed on the spot!
Now have my a$$ seated in leather TTS seats in the front- left the 'pleather' backseats in place, for my two dogs.
LOVE the leather- I live in NC, hot summers, mild winters- but I also garage my ride, and use my windshield sun visor religiously!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

skotti said:


> My 2006 came with cloth seats. Sold those and put in a 'pleather' seats out of a wrecked 2007- pulled the parts myself, installed on the spot!
> Now have my a$$ seated in leather TTS seats in the front- left the 'pleather' backseats in place, for my two dogs.
> LOVE the leather- I live in NC, hot summers, mild winters- but I also garage my ride, and use my windshield sun visor religiously!


Great mod those TTS seats, I would luv to get those seats but Iam overseas so shipping would be costly.
When I received the lowering springs from yours they came in a back seat-cover box for dogs


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

skotti said:


> My 2006 came with cloth seats. Sold those and put in a 'pleather' seats out of a wrecked 2007- pulled the parts myself, installed on the spot!
> Now have my a$$ seated in leather TTS seats in the front- left the 'pleather' backseats in place, for my two dogs.
> LOVE the leather- I live in NC, hot summers, mild winters- but I also garage my ride, and use my windshield sun visor religiously!


Are the TTS seats plug and play or do they require any modifications?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Replaced my downpipes and cats yesterday because I had a leak that was causing a CEL, rough idling sometimes and bad mpg. I couldn't afford hi flow cats at the moment so a Huge shoutout to JRutter who was gracious enough to sell me his old factory setup . UM tune next!


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm waiting patiently (ok, not so patiently) :banghead: to go to Denver to pick mine up.

This is going to be the longest week and a half of my life!


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Vacation mode roof box installed.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally did this, scariest install I've had to do with the mods necessary to make it work.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

LOOKS GOOD beckermanex

BKS Tuning for the shifter?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

beckermanex said:


> Finally did this, scariest install I've had to do with the mods necessary to make it work.


Hack and screw? Or heat and twist?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Hack and screw? Or heat and twist?


Hack and Screw, that part was easy, getting the boot to fit back on was the PITA, still don't think its on there right, but it looks fine so I'm not messing with it anymore, button works, shifter goes through all the gears just fine. Done and done!



REvolution01 said:


> LOOKS GOOD beckermanex
> 
> BKS Tuning for the shifter?


Yep, BKS Tuning, took a while to cross the world, but good pricing and good product.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Hack and screw? Or heat and twist?


I just noticed you set your A/C at 61 degrees. Does it help to cool the interior?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DLV said:


> I just noticed you set your A/C at 61 degrees. Does it help to cool the interior?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

DLV said:


> I just noticed you set your A/C at 61 degrees. Does it help to cool the interior?


When its 111 outside, anything will help cool the interior 

What should it be on?! :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Closed my car door and was showered with pieces of the open sky screen latch.
Hadn't touched it in weeks.
And it was already replaced once (by dealer, under warranty).
Ugggghhhhhhhhh:facepalm:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> Replaced my downpipes and cats yesterday because I had a leak that was causing a CEL, rough idling sometimes and bad mpg. I couldn't afford hi flow cats at the moment so a Huge shoutout to JRutter who was gracious enough to sell me his old factory setup . UM tune next!


Glad to. :beer:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

skotti said:


> Closed my car door and was showered with pieces of the open sky screen latch.
> Hadn't touched it in weeks.
> And it was already replaced once (by dealer, under warranty).
> Ugggghhhhhhhhh:facepalm:


Oh man that sucks. Audi design there is fail, the materials degrade fast.

good luck on the replacement man :thumbup:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> When its 111 outside, anything will help cool the interior
> 
> What should it be on?! :thumbup:


Dunno. 

I just set mine at 68 and hope for the best.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Installed an rs style grille


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

dustingb said:


> Installed and rs style grille


Looks good, that emblem holder is the one that came with that grille?
also is that the Votex front lip? Thx


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DLV said:


> Dunno.
> 
> I just set mine at 68 and hope for the best.


Why not set to LOW? Crank out as much cold air as you can.. or is there something wrong with this tactic?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I find that setting mine to around 70-72 is cold enough...however, my car sits in a garage for most part so its rarely outside for 5+ hours just sitting.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Why not set to LOW? Crank out as much cold air as you can.. or is there something wrong with this tactic?


This is what I do...


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Installed Audi TT upper struts mounts. Installed rear H&R sway bar. Got lazy and decided to wait another week or so to install H&R front sway bar.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Evo V said:


> Installed Audi TT upper struts mounts. Installed rear H&R sway bar. Got lazy and decided to wait another week or so to install H&R front sway bar.


Are the TT uppers better than other aftermarket options?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Why not set to LOW? Crank out as much cold air as you can.. or is there something wrong with this tactic?


I just figured 61 degrees < LOW as it had a finite number attached to it, "LOW" is so ambiguous.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Why not set to LOW? Crank out as much cold air as you can.. or is there something wrong with this tactic?


This never worked for me because when it would finally get cold enough I would bump it up one notch and would suddenly get warm air. So it would only go too cold (on LOW) or too warm (anything above LOW).

But with my new Sanden compressor I didn't have to set it below 76° F for it to get cold enough quickly on a 94° day with car sitting in the sun.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> I just figured 61 degrees < LOW as it had a finite number attached to it, "LOW" is so ambiguous.


If you have it on a temperature setting, it will decrease fan speed when the set point is met. If you set it to LOW (or LO?) it overrides the temperature control and just blows the coldest air it can until you tell it otherwise. On days that are too hot or sunny for the system to ever reach the set point (110+ in clear sun, for example), the two settings will behave the same. Make sense?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> If you have it on a temperature setting, it will decrease fan speed when the set point is met. If you set it to LOW (or LO?) it overrides the temperature control and just blows the coldest air it can until you tell it otherwise. On days that are too hot or sunny for the system to ever reach the set point (110+ in clear sun, for example), the two settings will behave the same. Make sense?


Makes sense to me, and always figured it worked this way, but - if I set mine to 65, it will cycle off the compressor/blower even when it is certainly _not_ 65 anywhere in the cabin.

I need to check my refridgeant level. It takes quite a while to get the temp down in the car and certainly doesn't work well until I'm at 45+ mph.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Looks good, that emblem holder is the one that came with that grille?
> also is that the Votex front lip? Thx


Yeah the emblem holder comes with the grille, also comes with a holder for a euro plate however I'm not a fan of running them. The lip is an oem lip that came with the sport package a3


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

dustingb said:


> Installed an rs style grille


Are your fogs projectors?



dustingb said:


> The lip is an oem lip that came with the sport package a3


Votex was OEM manufacturer for that lip. So yeah, you have the sought after votex lip :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> So yeah, you have the sought after votex lip :thumbup:


Side skirts too.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

I gave mine a big fat kiss today for going on nearly 4 years without as much as a whimper.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Drove 3 hours to Portland to get my UM ECU tune. So far I love it! My mpg is slightly better, better throttle response, the car pulls a lot harder and it stays in gear when going uphill. There is only one kink that I am trying to figure out. When driving it hard in either mode past 5k rpm, the car lags for just a second before it shifts (kind of like a slow shift on a manual). I will keep driving it hard and see if it the tune needs to settle in a bit.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Are your fogs projectors?
> 
> 
> 
> Votex was OEM manufacturer for that lip. So yeah, you have the sought after votex lip :thumbup:


No, the fogs aren't projectors and yeah I know votex is an oem manufacturer. I just didn't think it was something you could get unless you got the sport package is basically what I was referring too. It's actually the front, sides, and rear. 👌


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Finally put the blackout grill on... 



















EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot to add -- Got Andrea a stablemate. Meet Caroline:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Lookin' good! :thumbup:


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

What didn't I do to the A3 is the question!

Spent the 4th of July weekend in Chelan and thought it would be a good idea to traverse the mountain scape with the A3 :facepalm:

Stock Suspension ≠ Off-Road Ready (No matter how many of you believe this) 

Anyways, it was 28 miles of grueling back country MOUNTAIN road. Maximum elevation of 6k feet! We were really up there 

Saw a few brodozers up there camping and as I drove by in the little A3 I made sure to :wave:

Their reactions were from  to :what: and finally :screwy: as we drove off in the dusty cloud at all but 10 MPH

10 MPH??!?!? Well there were rocks/boulders with OIL PAN written all over them, had to get out a few times to clear the path

In the end the A3 made it over the mountain path!!! Hurrah! eace:

It was dirty as hell and I will NEVER do that again, don't recommend it either  SO MUCH DUST EVERYWHERE




























Here is an overview of the service road traveled, for the interested: Entiat Mountain Service Road


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Of course I wasn't going to get by without paying the price of my GENIOUSNESS 

Total Casualties:

1 TIRE










1 PIECE OF ALUMINUM SUBFRAME










The lesson here kids is:

Audi A3 ≠ Brodozer

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ummm.............  That poor paint.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Ummm.............  That poor paint.












No worries Ponto, since the car was hella dusty any leaves that brush up against the paint left ungodly "scratch" marks on the paint. Cleaned up nice after a carwash

I will detailing the hell out of the car this weekend ic: ic: ic: to come


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> No worries Ponto, since the car was hella dusty any leaves that brush up against the paint left ungodly "scratch" marks on the paint. Cleaned up nice after a carwash
> 
> I will detailing the hell out of the car this weekend ic: ic: ic: to come


Phew, was hoping it was marks in the dust, but I feared the worst! :thumbup: Cleaner up!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks like fun!!! I wouldn't do it though.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

That's what rental cars are for...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Shudder


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BalloFruit said:


> That's what rental cars are for...





Man that was one awesome trip, only a tire but anywat it was goodtimes for the a3.

This car stands so much abuse, Ive offroad it so many times... It just sits tough without any noise. Cheers


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I came here for entertainment and now I'm leaving with anxiety.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

REvolution01 said:


> [/URL]





Dude, you have ruined your paint! :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I came to see some updates that would make me  but instead I am leaving with :what:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got a photoshoot/blog done (not completed yet).

Tried to test fit some brotiform INDs with the same specs as my VMRs for giggles. Wouldn't even get close to clearing my BBK. :thumbdown:


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Drove it to work... paused to gaze lovingly at it as I headed into the building.

On the way out I stopped to admire it... then drove it to a meeting (political club)

Showed it to my bud (hey, I just got it, ok?)

Went for a beer after, parked by the window so I could look out at it.

Watched the entertaining light show when I started it.

Drove it home.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a feeling that you _did_ something to the car when you parked it in the garage....:laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Washed and detailed. Oil service appt and inspection. And a new Drinky cup for achieving 190,000miles and still gives me driving pleasure.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> And a new Drinky cup for achieving *190,000miles *and still gives me driving pleasure.


I love seeing that.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats on 190,000 miles sir that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> Washed and detailed. Oil service appt and inspection. And a new Drinky cup for achieving 190,000miles and still gives me driving pleasure.



Congrats! Does that mug actually fit in the cup holder?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bezerker said:


> Congrats! Does that mug actually fit in the cup holder?


Looks like its resting on the top 1/2 of the holder..


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> Washed and detailed. Oil service appt and inspection. And a new Drinky cup for achieving 190,000miles and still gives me driving pleasure.


thats awesome, iam at 155k and counting :thumbup:

Did you do the timming belt mod?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Did you do the timming belt mod?


You mean replacement? Or mod? What is timing belt mod?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> You mean replacement? Or mod? What is timing belt mod?


Think he means replacement, he got trolled on a thread before :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Think he means replacement, he got trolled on a thread before :laugh:


Yeah I meant the replacement. On my thread some dude asked for it like a mod 

I know is a maintenance thing, but since users here refer to it as a "mod"... lol no meaning to be too serious but anyway here's the proof: 

Post #2:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6928627-Couple-pics-of-my-ride-(DD)


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

No I have not done a TB mod. What is that? 
TB/waterpump- 2nd set of replacement
DV- original
N20-replaced once at 175k
PCV-replaced once at 100k
Mechatronic-replaced at 100k under recall campaign
Cam Follower-still on revision from initial failure at 75k
AC-original
Boots/axle-2nd set
Convenience ECU-replaced at 180k
All others (brakes batteries tires are normal wear and tear)
Every thing else is orig. 
I use Torque app with ELM327 BT module to monitor engine.
I am still in love with this car!

The drinky cup sits high but yes the cupholder holds.it perfectly

Oh yes im still on same aftermarket HId since 20k and the custom LEDs are still fully functional. The car is driven minumum 90miles per day. Cheers!


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

trimmed this stupid bracket down so the plate actually fits right


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

My flat fives were finally finished and got them mounted. Knew I needed to upgrade the suspension but now I want it done now!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dustingb said:


> trimmed this stupid bracket down so the plate actually fits right


Your IG haters just don't know what they're talking about :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

hey sounds good, that gives me hope because iam at 155k

Have you cleaned the valve carbon deposits? 




tiptronic said:


> No I have not done a TB mod. What is that?
> TB/waterpump- 2nd set of replacement
> DV- original
> N20-replaced once at 175k
> ...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

That looks good, How did you do that finish? My wife is next to me and says that it looks gorgous, she likes the bling bling chrome looks, thats very fashionist. 
Heres a pic of her :heart:












Blindsider said:


> My flat fives were finally finished and got them mounted. Knew I needed to upgrade the suspension but now I want it done now!


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Your IG haters just don't know what they're talking about :laugh:


Haha it's just close friends that have no interested cars being stupid on social media. But all else aside it looks so much better. Walking past the car seeing that little bit hanging out the bottom of the plate drove me nuts. It's all in the details


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> I use Torque app with ELM327 BT module to monitor engine.


Can you tell me more about this? What exactly can you monitor?


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> That looks good, How did you do that finish? My wife is next to me and says that it looks gorgous, she likes the bling bling chrome looks, thats very fashionist.
> Heres a pic of her :heart:


Thanks. It's actually nickel plated, first time I've ever had a set like this. Guy that did them did the whole wheel too. Ridiculous haha


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

BeeAlk said:


> Can you tell me more about this? What exactly can you monitor?


http://torque-bhp.com

Engine diagnostics, rpm, speed, O-60, 1/4mile, boost/vaccum, fault codes, oil temp, volts, 02 sensors, altitude, etc.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> hey sounds good, that gives me hope because iam at 155k
> 
> Have you cleaned the valve carbon deposits?


Nothing out of the ordinary have been performed on the car including carbon deposit build up. 80%of the time I keep the engine run for 3-5minutes after a long and tedious drive. Only used synth oil and I switch between fuel brands for different detergent applications. And yes, I only have the oil changes close to the 10k intervals (from 7500-10k) I dont push the car to redline like there is no tomorrow and I dont got past 3k rpm until I manage engine temp to norm. Perhaps these precautions helped the longevity of this car. And yes the car at 90% is parked away from the elements even at work (garage/structure)
And we still enjoy rides on the twisties on weekends. Just dida stint to lake elsinore to hiway 74 this weekend. Loved it!
The car however could use a respray especially up front and a leather/vinyl fix on the driver side bolster. Otherwise the interior is in great shape.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Yeah I meant the replacement. On my thread some dude asked for it like a mod


Your passenger is cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Took mine on a ride to Montreal. I saw already few A3's that have blacked out grilles and emblems.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Your passenger is cute. :thumbup:


thanks, she likes your votex front lip  Iam trying to get one from another member that thing rules


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thanks, she likes your votex front lip  Iam trying to get one from another member that thing rules


Thanks mine needs to be replaced. You can't probably tell in any recent pictures, but it's comprised of several pieces since it was in an accident. It's also textured with undercoating so you can't see the seams as well, but this means it doesn't match the side skirts and rear lip. It bugs the crap out of me. :facepalm:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Replaced my license plate lights with the LED assemblies from deAutoKey, stripped the living hell out of my OEM screws just taking them out (seems to be a common problem), finally figured out that you can use M2.5x.45 screws to replace them, works perfectly now. Tried M3 before that, they didn't work, too big.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Replaced my license plate lights with the LED assemblies from deAutoKey, stripped the living hell out of my OEM screws just taking them out (seems to be a common problem), finally figured out that you can use M2.5x.45 screws to replace them, works perfectly now. Tried M3 before that, they didn't work, too big.


the oem screws are ****ty. I nearly stripped them on my last car too. Nice to see a replacement!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

beckermanex said:


> Replaced my license plate lights with the LED assemblies from deAutoKey, stripped the living hell out of my OEM screws just taking them out (seems to be a common problem), finally figured out that you can use M2.5x.45 screws to replace them, works perfectly now. Tried M3 before that, they didn't work, too big.





Ponto said:


> the oem screws are ****ty. I nearly stripped them on my last car too. Nice to see a replacement!


+1

**** those things. I'll be getting replacements next time I have to touch them.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

beckermanex said:


> Replaced my license plate lights with the LED assemblies from deAutoKey, stripped the living hell out of my OEM screws just taking them out (seems to be a common problem), finally figured out that you can use M2.5x.45 screws to replace them, works perfectly now. Tried M3 before that, they didn't work, too big.





Ponto said:


> the oem screws are ****ty. I nearly stripped them on my last car too. Nice to see a replacement!





BeeAlk said:


> +1
> 
> **** those things. I'll be getting replacements next time I have to touch them.


LoL same here, replaced the bulbs the other day with Leds, and one of them actually couldnt hold one of the assemblies, in the end applying enough force did the trick, but scary eace:


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

Took the front bumper off and started prepping the grille and fog surrounds for black plastidip and the rings for white. And ordered some H&R springs!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Installed this VF Engineering motor mount with Force Fed Engineering delrin inserts. You can see the stock ones were *beat.* Notice the tear in the silicone, I'm surprised it wasn't leaking.





































Noticeably louder engine sound in the cabin only at idle. Driveline "lash" is seriously reduced and it feels awesome. Downshifts are super smooth and crisp. There are few mods that can make such significant changes on their own.. this is definitely one! It complements my other BFI mounts nicely.


I also pulled all of this gravel out from above my subframe :facepalm: I scooped a fair bit of my parent's driveway up when I drove through a ridge someone dug out with their ATV.










Low and behold, a creaking sound I was hearing went away after doing that :thumbup:

Also changed the oil. These motors love fresh oil.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Loaded a 1500sp motor in the hatch. 160 mile drive with it tomorrow to a car 










Local shop owner of Bag Barn came over to give me a tshirt and helped me load it. My god his truck is bad ass. 




Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Installed this VF Engineering motor mount with Force Fed Engineering delrin inserts. You can see the stock ones were *beat.* Notice the tear in the silicone, I'm surprised it wasn't leaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking into this for a while. Do motor mounts really make that big of a difference? Are you DSG? Also, is the install pretty simple?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> I've been looking into this for a while. Do motor mounts really make that big of a difference? Are you DSG? Also, is the install pretty simple?


I'm installing the dsg puck mount eventually here. Even just changing that is supposed to be night and day better. Better power delivery, less sloppy feeling. Smoother shifts. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> I've been looking into this for a while. Do motor mounts really make that big of a difference? Are you DSG? Also, is the install pretty simple?





Ponto said:


> I'm installing the dsg puck mount eventually here. Even just changing that is supposed to be night and day better. Better power delivery, less sloppy feeling. Smoother shifts.


This is one of those mods that gets a lot of hype, but it's not without good reason. If you swap your OEM mounts out with poly (or delrin) mounts, you will most definitely feel a difference. It really does transform the driving experience. I have a DSG and the shifts feel even more lightening fast. Downshifts are completely seamless, whereas before, for me atleast, I could feel it shifting. Letting off the gas and then back on the gas I don't notice the slack/slop at all anymore. 

If your stock mounts are sloppy at all (I can guarantee they're most likely trashed already, they're ****) the difference will be even more dramatic.

I installed BFI inserts on the transmission and dogbone because those were both completely destroyed when I bought the car, then it didn't take a year for the motor mount to catch up and **** the bed. Now the set is completed with this motor mount.

It really is a worthwhile mod in my opinion. A couple hundred bucks and the difference is real.

It does increase cabin noise, particularly at idle. Kind of sounds like I have a diesel from the inside now. Some people report vibrations, but in my opinion it's hardly noticeable. If anything I feel a bit more vibration at idle, but nothing I would consider to be bad. 

Best way to describe these mounts is "racecar." They make it seem like the motor and trans are working perfectly together and give you a better sense of "let's rip!"

Install is rather straight forward. Motor mount is the easiest, a couple screws and 4 bolts. Trans mount involves removing the battery and tray, then 4 bolts. You'll also have to support the motor with a floor jack so it doesn't shift around too much. Dogbone is kind of a pain because your factory one will most likely come out in pieces, so you'll be digging around while laying on your back. 

I definitely suggest motor mounts to people, even if they're the type to not mod their cars. Your mounts _will_ fail, probably sooner than you'd imagine. So instead of replacing them with another set of ****ty OEM ones, upgrade to something better!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> This is one of those mods that gets a lot of hype, but it's not without good reason. If you swap your OEM mounts out with poly (or delrin) mounts, you will most definitely feel a difference. It really does transform the driving experience. I have a DSG and the shifts feel even more lightening fast. Downshifts are completely seamless, whereas before, for me atleast, I could feel it shifting. Letting off the gas and then back on the gas I don't notice the slack/slop at all anymore.
> 
> If your stock mounts are sloppy at all (I can guarantee they're most likely trashed already, they're ****) the difference will be even more dramatic.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! I can definitely feel a slop especially when I let off the gas and press it again. I thought my transmission might be begging to fail so I was a bit worried. I have a 3.2 so I'm not too worried about cabin noise  I even removed the hood liner for that reason. Is BFI the best brand out there? Does anyone have experience with 034 Motorsport?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> Thank you for that! I can definitely feel a slop especially when I let off the gas and press it again. I thought my transmission might be begging to fail so I was a bit worried. I have a 3.2 so I'm not too worried about cabin noise  I even removed the hood liner for that reason. Is BFI the best brand out there? Does anyone have experience with 034 Motorsport?


I like hearing engine noise and also removed my liner, so it is all kosher with me as well 

I wouldn't say BFI is the best brand, or any other being better really.. Mostly preference. BFI offers poly inserts for the trans and dogbone mounts so you don't have to pay for a whole new setup.


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Washed it.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

Got the grilles all painted and back in. Well the fog grilles are mostly in. F those things.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

nelius said:


> Thank you for that! I can definitely feel a slop especially when I let off the gas and press it again. I thought my transmission might be begging to fail so I was a bit worried. I have a 3.2 so I'm not too worried about cabin noise  I even removed the hood liner for that reason. Is BFI the best brand out there? Does anyone have experience with 034 Motorsport?


if you have the money and want to add bling to the engine bay then purchase the all 3 vf engineering mounts and have all of them powder coated black even when you can only see one. Order the HPA puck for the "dog bone" mount.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Blindsider said:


> Got the grilles all painted and back in. Well the fog grilles are mostly in. F those things.




Matching the rings looks pretty clean. What kind of paint on the grilles and emblem?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rotated my tires. The fronts looked horrible. The S on DWS is gone and the W is slightly faded. The rears were totally fine.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> if you have the money and want to add bling to the engine bay then purchase the all 3 vf engineering mounts and have all of them powder coated black even when you can only see one. Order the HPA puck for the "dog bone" mount.


Relocate the battery to the trunk and ditch the tray and you'll see both mounts, super bling :thumbup:

Gotta admit, the VF Engineering mounts do look the most impressive!


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Matching the rings looks pretty clean. What kind of paint on the grilles and emblem?


Thanks, They're both plastidip actually.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well nothing to the car yet... but I ordered a bunch of chit:

WhispBar S16








K428 Fit Kits
http://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/yakimaassets/whispbar/documents/K428-Instructions.pdf
RockyMount Euro Pitchfork Black








RockyMount Euro Pitchfork Blue








Scott Spark 960 XL 29er


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Replaced my Duralast Platinum battery under warranty


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wash, clay bar, wax, vacuum AND I wiped ~2 years of dust off the dash and door panels and ****. I simply LOVE driving a clean car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> wash, clay bar, wax, vacuum AND I wiped ~2 years of dust off the dash and door panels and ****. *I simply LOVE driving a clean car.*


Totally agree! Makes a world of difference.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Used a do-it-yourself wash for the first time...hated every second of it. The hose left a black scuff mark on my wrap and that took me about 20 minutes to correct. :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Used a do-it-yourself wash for the first time...hated every second of it. The hose left a black scuff mark on my wrap and that took me about 20 minutes to correct. :banghead:


NooB


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Used a do-it-yourself wash


Wait... What?!? Is there any other kind? That's crazy talk.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Rolled over 100,000 miles on Friday night.


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

Got this back from hydro dipping and installed


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

downsouthdub said:


> Got this back from hydro dipping and installed


How is it suppose to handle w/ the engine heat? I would assume it's going to bubble.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> do-it-yourself wash


Not even once.

Do you literally hate your car?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

downsouthdub said:


> Got this back from hydro dipping and installed


Why is your 710 cap crooked?


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> How is it suppose to handle w/ the engine heat? I would assume it's going to bubble.


He told me it should be just as good as paint and good for 200 degrees. I guess we'll find out. It's my buddy's new business and he did it for free


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Converted my fogs to HIDs


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

audicoop79 said:


> Converted my fogs to HIDs


What temp? I have 3000k, but thinking of going back to white.


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> What temp? I have 3000k, but thinking of going back to white.


3000k love em!! 

Why do you wanna go back to white?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

audicoop79 said:


> 3000k love em!!
> 
> Why do you wanna go back to white?!


What kit did you go with? I have VVME with yellow Lamin-x tint. The output doesn't look as bright yellow as I'd like. It looks more green to me.


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> What kit did you go with? I have VVME with yellow Lamin-x tint. The output doesn't look as bright yellow as I'd like. It looks more green to me.


Weird! I went with the OPT7 Bolt AC 55w HID Xenon Conversion Kit


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

audicoop79 said:


> Weird! I went with the OPT7 Bolt AC 55w HID Xenon Conversion Kit


Pics? My kit is only 35W, wonder if that makes a difference


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Pics? My kit is only 35W, wonder if that makes a difference


Very nice. I'll get some pics this week 

I went w the 55W cuz I had the 35W in my grand cherokee and they flickered and weren't all that bright. The 55s are amazeballs!!


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

BeeAlk said:


> This is one of those mods that gets a lot of hype, but it's not without good reason. If you swap your OEM mounts out with poly (or delrin) mounts, you will most definitely feel a difference. It really does transform the driving experience. I have a DSG and the shifts feel even more lightening fast. Downshifts are completely seamless, whereas before, for me atleast, I could feel it shifting. Letting off the gas and then back on the gas I don't notice the slack/slop at all anymore.
> 
> If your stock mounts are sloppy at all (I can guarantee they're most likely trashed already, they're ****) the difference will be even more dramatic.
> 
> ...





I just rolled 90,000 this past weekend. Haven't done any mods, yet, other than getting the PCV and fuel pressure sender replaced by AoA under recall last month. After reading your thoughts on the motor mounts, I think this might have to be the first mod I do. 

My question is would it make more sense to upgrade the motor mounts before doing the dog bone? Which one would I most likely notice the biggest improvement from?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tentatively sold my wheels


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> I just rolled 90,000 this past weekend. Haven't done any mods, yet, other than getting the PCV and fuel pressure sender replaced by AoA under recall last month. After reading your thoughts on the motor mounts, I think this might have to be the first mod I do.
> 
> My question is would it make more sense to upgrade the motor mounts before doing the dog bone? Which one would I most likely notice the biggest improvement from?


Dog bone aka puck mount for sure. I am replacing that first and I am at 85k miles.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> I just rolled 90,000 this past weekend. Haven't done any mods, yet, other than getting the PCV and fuel pressure sender replaced by AoA under recall last month. After reading your thoughts on the motor mounts, I think this might have to be the first mod I do.
> 
> My question is would it make more sense to upgrade the motor mounts before doing the dog bone? Which one would I most likely notice the biggest improvement from?





Ponto said:


> Dog bone aka puck mount for sure. I am replacing that first and I am at 85k miles.


I think a lot of people would say the dogbone mount. For me it was the transmission mount. My transmission mount was completely flattened and had a TON of slop. My dogbone insert was in pieces but it wasn't nearly as sloppy. Once I replaced those two everything felt great, but wear was quickly transferred to the motor mount on the passenger side once the other two mounts were replaced, so it went downhill in less than a year.

Here's a video I took of my stock trans mount before I replaced it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MKR-qOAnr0 that's a looooot of movement!


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Dog bone aka puck mount for sure. I am replacing that first and I am at 85k miles.



Thanks Ponto! I understand that the dogbone (puck mount) is a real pain in the arse to remove. I appreciate your thoughts on that. Overall, I'd say the 'slop' of the engine under power isn't all that noticeable. However, with 90k on the odometer, I'd also say that those bits, like the puck and motor mounts, are probably already in a pretty sorry state, and I am guessing after what I've read here that if I replace those components, i will see a real improvement. 



BeeAlk said:


> I think a lot of people would say the dogbone mount. For me it was the transmission mount. My transmission mount was completely flattened and had a TON of slop. My dogbone insert was in pieces but it wasn't nearly as sloppy. Once I replaced those two everything felt great, but wear was quickly transferred to the motor mount on the passenger side once the other two mounts were replaced, so it went downhill in less than a year.
> 
> Here's a video I took of my stock trans mount before I replaced it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MKR-qOAnr0 that's a looooot of movement!


BeeAlk, how many miles did you have on your A3 when you made that vid of the trans mount?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Thanks Ponto! I understand that the dogbone (puck mount) is a real pain in the arse to remove. I appreciate your thoughts on that. Overall, I'd say the 'slop' of the engine under power isn't all that noticeable. However, with 90k on the odometer, I'd also say that those bits, like the puck and motor mounts, are probably already in a pretty sorry state, and I am guessing after what I've read here that if I replace those components, i will see a real improvement.
> 
> 
> BeeAlk, how many miles did you have on your A3 when you made that vid of the trans mount?


Replacing the insert to the dog mount isn't terrible. The bolt may be a bit tough to break free and then the insert will likely need to be picked out all while laying on your back under the car. The video was at about 110k miles.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Replacing the insert to the dog mount isn't terrible. The bolt may be a bit tough to break free and then the insert will likely need to be picked out all while laying on your back under the car. The video was at about 110k miles.


What does this bolt (the one with a 22mm head, iirc. it goes through the mount) thread into? Mine has ridiculous run on torque. I like to think I'm fairly strong, and I use a half inch drive breaker bar with about 4 ft of pipe on it to install and remove this bolt. I've done it a few times in the last year. It's not cross-threaded and it doesn't pull the threads out when I remove it. It's definitely going in correctly, it's just impossibly hard to turn for almost the entire length of the bolt. And it's ****ing long. I can start it about one turn by hand, then a couple with the breaker bar, then I'm at with the pipe for-****ing-ever.Does it thread into the subframe? I'm thinking it could help to replace the female-threaded part of this connection, but if it's the subframe, I'm just gonna level; that won't happen.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> What does this bolt (the one with a 22mm head, iirc. it goes through the mount) thread into? Mine has ridiculous run on torque. I like to think I'm fairly strong, and I use a half inch drive breaker bar with about 4 ft of pipe on it to install and remove this bolt. I've done it a few times in the last year. It's not cross-threaded and it doesn't pull the threads out when I remove it. It's definitely going in correctly, it's just impossibly hard to turn for almost the entire length of the bolt. And it's ****ing long. I can start it about one turn by hand, then a couple with the breaker bar, then I'm at with the pipe for-****ing-ever.Does it thread into the subframe? I'm thinking it could help to replace the female-threaded part of this connection, but if it's the subframe, I'm just gonna level; that won't happen.


Definitely goes into the subframe. Mine was the same way, difficult to thread the whole way. Maybe not as bad as yours though, because I didn't need quite as much leverage.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Today I ran my wiper fluid dry, and replaced my old standard Rain-x with PEAK. The new fluid is bright purple, and compliments very nicely the pink in the adjacent coolant reservoir. Blue is so old school.

I may go back to Rain X if the PEAK doesnt work as well at the whole windshield cleaning thing, but before I do, I will start a poll.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Today I ran my wiper fluid dry, and replaced my old standard Rain-x with PEAK. The new fluid is bright purple, and compliments very nicely the pink in the adjacent coolant reservoir. Blue is so old school.
> 
> I may go back to Rain X if the PEAK doesnt work as well at the whole windshield cleaning thing, but before I do, I will start a poll.


My wiper fluid is pinkish-red


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So it looks like the pendulum mount is actually two pieces. Today, I learned that. There is a lower:










which just has a clearance hole through the mount, and an upper:










which has a threaded hole. This, I assume, is what receives the bolt that goes through the bracket. Maybe someday I'll replace both halves.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> My wiper fluid is pinkish-red


This color clashes significantly with the color of G13 coolant. unpossible choice.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> So it looks like the pendulum mount is actually two pieces. Today, I learned that. There is a lower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VWRacing makes a mount for both:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> So it looks like the pendulum mount is actually two pieces. Today, I learned that. There is a lower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIL!


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Windows tinted


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

installed roof rack.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> VWRacing makes a mount for both:


Yea. for $250, no thanks.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea. for $250, no thanks.


LOL, yeah I don't agree either


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea. for $250, no thanks.


Only a bit more than the 189 for the HPA mount...

But compared to the 160 CDN I paid for mine... ya no thanks.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

downsouthdub said:


> Got this back from hydro dipping and installed


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Since my new motor mount doesn't have the same provisions as the OEM mount, the mounting point for my catch can had to be modified. I quickly fabbed up this little aluminum bracket. 

















I'm going to put two small bends into it so it doesn't sit at an angle like that.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mounted up my new whispbars, first of two rockymounts and my new bike!


----------



## cruise_control (Jul 21, 2014)

Installed the ECS RS Style Grille today  Pleased with the result!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm going to put two small bends into it so it doesn't sit at an angle like that.


I would just put washer/shim under the one side.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

cruise_control said:


> Installed the ECS RS Style Grille today  Pleased with the result!


Your car looks great. I love the black, white and silver combo a lot.



MisterJJ said:


> I would just put washer/shim under the one side.


I want to stay true to the German engineering aspect of the car and make it more complicated than it has to be.

In all honesty if I added a washer I'd most likely have to get a longer bolt.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> In all honesty if I added a washer I'd most likely have to get a longer bolt.


Also, bracket --> washer --> mount is not a proper stackup. The washer (if any) should be under the bolt head. My only gripe other than the bends you haven't yet put is that the bracket is a little narrow under the head of the bolt. But for all intensive () purposes, it'll probably be fine.


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

Just wrapped my mirrors S3 style, like it?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Also, bracket --> washer --> mount is not a proper stackup. The washer (if any) should be under the bolt head. My only gripe other than the bends you haven't yet put is that the bracket is a little narrow under the head of the bolt. But for all intensive () purposes, it'll probably be fine.


You are correct on all accounts. It's not really much of a load bearing mount, as all the weight of the canister is on a lower mount. This one is just for rigidity, so I'm not too worried about it being too narrow for the big bolt. I might actually redo the whole bracket and make he mounting holes about 1/4" farther apart. We can call this one a "proof of concept."



Resetxx said:


> Just wrapped my mirrors S3 style, like it?


It looks nice from the pic but how does it look up close? Also, doesn't seem like it matches anywhere else so they kinda stick out in a funny way to me..


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bought a votex lip


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> It looks nice from the pic but how does it look up close? Also, doesn't seem like it matches anywhere else so they kinda stick out in a funny way to me..


A similar treatment to grille surround and wheels would tie it together nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

Rob Cote said:


> A similar treatment to grille surround and wheels would tie it together nicely. :thumbup:


Thanks for the input! But S3 S4 and etc... Have the mirrors in matte chrome without having something else that matches. Maybe thinking of wrapping the bottom lip Rs3 style with the same wrap


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Pics? My kit is only 35W, wonder if that makes a difference



krazyboi and audicoop79

Did you retrofit projectors into the fogs for the xenons?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

HPA hockey puck installed. Buttery smooth shifting.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


Reis


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Resetxx said:


> Just wrapped my mirrors S3 style, like it?


Been debating this, with a tad darker wrap. How did they come out up close with all the contours?


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

kharma said:


> Been debating this, with a tad darker wrap. How did they come out up close with all the contours?


As you can see it looks pretty good but, this was on the same day , after 2-3 days under the sun it kinda shrinked, I guess its due to the installation.

But not in photo it looks really really close to the real S mirrors (color and matte) this is Vvivid matte satin silver chrome wrap


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

REvolution01 said:


> krazyboi and audicoop79
> 
> Did you retrofit projectors into the fogs for the xenons?


No, I kept my stock fog lights....or do you mean the DRLs? Those are just upgraded LED bulbs



MisterJJ said:


> Reis


Yea, I eat it frequently, and what?!?! That's not why I want to change them back to white, but it could be a factor.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a source for an s3 bumper support...or for the daring, have you ever heard or know of someone trimming their existing support to afford an s3 upgrade?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Does anyone have a source for an s3 bumper support.


Europe. Or Mexico.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rob cote said:


> europe. Or mexico.


road trip


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Does anyone have a source for an s3 bumper support...or for the daring, have you ever heard or know of someone trimming their existing support to afford an s3 upgrade?


Mine was cut


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday I lowered my A3 with Eibach pro springs, its a FSI DSG FWD, and the donor car (40k miles on the springs from a fellow member for a good deal) was a FSI MT FWD. 
Anyway Iam satisfied overall because its such an improvement over the OEM setup.
No more body roll, corners brakes and everything way better. No reverse rake too.

























notice the guy paddling in the back..
Its kinda dirty. Now for the rear stabilizer bar.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally installed new trunk LEDs. Dual setup. Thanks tp

Comparison of new vs old. much much brighter









yay I can finally see things in my trunk at night


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

OK now I need.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks great BeeAlk, thats a nice way to use the cargo net, I have it planted on the base for holding several items. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> OK now I need.


Me too...because night shoots with air tank


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Mine was cut


Was it relatively simple/will most body shops do it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Was it relatively simple/will most body shops do it?


I'm sure they would, if you don't hold them liable


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Got some junkyard black rear seats to match the TT front seats (minus the alcantara). Pardon the potato cam, sunny contrast pics, but I do like the two-tone interior now! I have some R32 headrests on the way to see if they are any different and/or match the fronts better. Whichever headrests I don't keep will go to my son's car, which did not have the rear headrests (one of many things not disclosed in the long-distance sale).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Who makes the OEM roof rack for our cars without roof rails? It doesn't look like anything Yakima or Thule offers. I'm trying to find a kayak rack that will fit the bars, but the cross section is kinda oval, kinda round, and I'm striking out. Audi parts doesn't have a kayak carrier available. Not sure where to look.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://audipartspeople.com/product/A3/2007/Transport/Attachment - Surfboard or Kayak Holder


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> http://audipartspeople.com/product/A3/2007/Transport/Attachment - Surfboard or Kayak Holder


Excellent! How about a set of end caps?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Excellent! How about a set of end caps?


G/L w/ that. Better off buying another set of racks.

Or find the P/N.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> No, I kept my stock fog lights....or do you mean the DRLs? Those are just upgraded LED bulbs




The fog lights. How much glare does it produce to oncoming traffic?? I'm thinking about swapping my fog light bulbs for HID (And retrofit a projector for no/less oncoming traffic glare) but at the same time I am also thinking about replacing them with LED Fog lights....

Decisions Decisions!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

REvolution01 said:


> The fog lights. How much glare does it produce to oncoming traffic?? I'm thinking about swapping my fog light bulbs for HID (And retrofit a projector for no/less oncoming traffic glare) but at the same time I am also thinking about replacing them with LED Fog lights....
> 
> Decisions Decisions!!


I'm sure oncoming traffic don't like my fog lights, but they are pointed more in a downward aim and I rarely run them. Wonder what LEDs would look like. Do you have a source?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got my ac fixed. Thank god. Florida summer has been brutal. Changed the electronic valve on the compressor and refilled with refrigerant. Good as new.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Oil min light came on while driving home. Oil level was a the min mark. 
Kind of strange since I had the oil changed Dec 13 2013 and have driven a whopping 2300 miles since then. 
Put 2 quarts in and good as new, for now it seems.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Got my ac fixed. Thank god. Florida summer has been brutal. Changed the electronic valve on the compressor and refilled with refrigerant. Good as new.


I have to order the valve from USP so that I can get this done as well. How long/how much was the job?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

^Curious as well, my sh!t was blowing hot air today. Thought the issues were resolved by 09 :banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have to order the valve from USP so that I can get this done as well. How long/how much was the job?


Bought the part locally for $70. Evacuated the refrigerant myself. Had a friend refill with $28 can I bought. I installed the part wrong and it ended up shooting out of the compressor under pressure. Took it to ac shop told me that where the c clip holds onto the control valve got damaged and he had to replace that part of the compressor housing. He said he had an old one laying around and swapped it. Added refrigerant and $240 later the ac is blowing cold as ice. It should've been a $100 job more or less but I fudged it up and cost me an additional $240. Oh well, better than spending close to $1000. If your ac is not cooling or takes long to cool I recommend replacing the control valve.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

replaced fuel filter, change cam follower, cleaned intake valves, and replaced thermostat. what a pain in the butt this all was.


posted some pics here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7015690-Cam-follower-intake-valve-cleaning-thermostat-semi-DIY


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Got my 3rd DSG/Haldex service last week. Swapped wheels and brake pads for track weekend, and removed the rear seats (that I just installed ) to shave a few lbs. That passenger side seat back is HEAVY. Took 45 minutes for the track prep using all manual tools. I need a cordless impact!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Got my 3rd DSG/Haldex service last week. Swapped wheels and brake pads for track weekend, and removed the rear seats (that I just installed ) to shave a few lbs. That passenger side seat back is HEAVY. Took 45 minutes for the track prep using all manual tools. I need a cordless impact!


I've been looking for a good cordless impact, what are people using if they have them? I remember seeing a video on youtube a while back of a kid switching out wheels and he had a compact one from I want to say Milwaukee but I haven't found it since.

Edit: It could be this one:


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

A buddy of mine who really bashes Craftsman... did buy their 19.2 impact (on sale) and he said he was very pleased with it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Luki13 said:


> A buddy of mine who really bashes Craftsman... did buy their 19.2 impact (on sale) and he said he was very pleased with it.


Say what you want about Craftsman, but their tools last a lifetime and I don't really need it much longer than that. They're cheap enough and easily replaceable. I don't have to wait for the Snap-On truck to come by my house (which doesn't happen, in case you thought I was serious). Sears has locations everywhere.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I've been looking for a good cordless impact, what are people using if they have them? I remember seeing a video on youtube a while back of a kid switching out wheels and he had a compact one from I want to say Milwaukee but I haven't found it since.
> 
> Edit: It could be this one:


Nice tool. That can handle the wheels removal and install easily?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been wanting this one. http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2663-22 Expensive though...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I've been looking for a good cordless impact, what are people using if they have them?


A while ago I bought a cordless kit which included drill motor, saws-all, circular saw, and flashlight. It also included a bonus item of your choice so I picked the impact wrench, which is shaped just like a drill motor. It works pretty well but I really have not used it much. The brand is Ryobi... I know, I know... cheap junk. I think Ryobi has stepped up the quality of their product by a lot in recent years and you can't beat their prices.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> A while ago I bought a cordless kit which included drill motor, saws-all, circular saw, and flashlight. It also included a bonus item of your choice so I picked the impact wrench, which is shaped just like a drill motor. It works pretty well but I really have not used it much. The brand is Ryobi... I know, I know... cheap junk. I think Ryobi has stepped up the quality of their product by a lot in recent years and you can't beat their prices.


I have similar kit: drill, saws-all, circular saw, flashlight, and I think a sander..all in a nice carrying bag. Ryobi as well. Had it for at least 5+ years now. All you gotta do really is get replacement batteries (which I just did recently w/ my cordless weed wacker) :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a dewalt 18v one that does a pretty good job. It's about $140 now I believe:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> I have similar kit: drill, saws-all, circular saw, flashlight, and I think a sander..all in a nice carrying bag. Ryobi as well. Had it for at least 5+ years now. All you gotta do really is get replacement batteries (which I just did recently w/ my cordless weed wacker) :thumbup:


My kit came with a small battery and a high capacity battery, which I haven't had to change in the 3 years or so that I've had it. But I work for a manufacturer of battery packs so when they go bad I will open them up and replace the cells with higher capacity ones. I did this with a hand vac and now my arm gets sore before the vac quits.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

neu318 said:


> I have a dewalt 18v one that does a pretty good job. It's about $140 now I believe:


I have the same exact one. Mine won't unseat my wheel bolts worth a damn though...

Otherwise I love the damn thing. It takes a beating without a care.. I don't even know how many times I've dropped it at this point.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Bought the part locally for $70. Evacuated the refrigerant myself. Had a friend refill with $28 can I bought. I installed the part wrong and it ended up shooting out of the compressor under pressure. Took it to ac shop told me that where the c clip holds onto the control valve got damaged and he had to replace that part of the compressor housing. He said he had an old one laying around and swapped it. Added refrigerant and $240 later the ac is blowing cold as ice. It should've been a $100 job more or less but I fudged it up and cost me an additional $240. Oh well, better than spending close to $1000. If your ac is not cooling or takes long to cool I recommend replacing the control valve.


Is the valve accessible without removing the intercooler piping or anything else down there? Rob and I dropped my blown compressor 2 years ago and it was a bish.5


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I have a dewalt 18v one that does a pretty good job. It's about $140 now I believe:


I just realized I think I might have this one as well in a dual-kit I bought a few years back. Will investigate.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is the valve accessible without removing the intercooler piping or anything else down there? Rob and I dropped my blown compressor 2 years ago and it was a bish.5


I don't remember this at all.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

ordered a pair of these for my rear air lines...










so I can air out slowly in between the tire and lip in the rear with these bad boys..... (waiting on the centercaps to be refinished before mounting them...)











I'm still in the search for a lip or some type of splitter/spoiler for the front of my S-LINE facelift  any help?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Burbank2broward said:


> I'm still in the search for a lip or some type of splitter/spoiler for the front of my S-LINE facelift  any help?


Check out home depot garden department for some edging. :thumbup: ****s hella dope


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is the valve accessible without removing the intercooler piping or anything else down there? Rob and I dropped my blown compressor 2 years ago and it was a bish.5



I have the 3.2, so i'm not 100% sure. Basically take the belly pan off and the control valve is literally staring you in the face. There is nothing in the way and easily accessible. Again I have the 3.2 so i'm not sure if there is anything in the way on the 2.0t


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Installed roadhawk hd dashcam


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't remember this at all.


The cloud of refrigerant that hit you in the face might have clouded your memory :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> I'm still in the search for a lip or some type of splitter/spoiler for the front of my S-LINE facelift  any help?


Cupra Lip

or 

Deval CF splitter


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Deval FTW , I really don't think the Cupra lip works on any car other than the Cupra or Mk4.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

Put this:









on the door seals. No more rattle-creaks.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

I highly recommend milwaukee power tools. There any many different styles of cordless impacts and theyre all good for different things. I have the m18 fuel 1/2" which has rediculous amounts of torque but is very large. I also have m12 1/4" fuel impact which is nice and small but not for high torque aplications. I also have that electric ratchet that was pictured above and love it. Both of these are excellent for interior work and anything small fastener. All i really plan on buying is the m18 fuel 3/8" impact which is probably what id recommend you get if your only to get one. It should be able to break lugs loose along with suspension components but isnt nearly as bulky as the 1/2" drive. They also make a 3/8" m12 impact which is very small and powerful for its size(around 115 ft lbs). The m18 fuel 3/8" has around 200 ft lbs if i recall.

Im a mechanic by trade and have owned cordless tools from snapon, matco, bosch, and dewalt. They are all amazing tools but these new milwaukee are my personal favorite. They got torque for days, brushless motors, very long lasting batteries, and comparatively are very cheap! The best part is, a 5 year warranty on the tool.

Check out the milwaukee 2654 3/8" impact. Thats definitely the most versatile impact in my opinion.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Cupra Lip
> 
> or
> 
> Deval CF splitter


The Deval will fit my facelift?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

toadham said:


> Put this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stuff is the ****. Be careful though, it will bleach some fabrics.. Ruined my beige floor mat when the cap got caught on the door jam and the top popped off.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

louiekaps said:


> I highly recommend milwaukee power tools. There any many different styles of cordless impacts and theyre all good for different things. I have the m18 fuel 1/2" which has rediculous amounts of torque but is very large. I also have m12 1/4" fuel impact which is nice and small but not for high torque aplications. I also have that electric ratchet that was pictured above and love it. Both of these are excellent for interior work and anything small fastener. All i really plan on buying is the m18 fuel 3/8" impact which is probably what id recommend you get if your only to get one. It should be able to break lugs loose along with suspension components but isnt nearly as bulky as the 1/2" drive. They also make a 3/8" m12 impact which is very small and powerful for its size(around 115 ft lbs). The m18 fuel 3/8" has around 200 ft lbs if i recall.
> 
> Im a mechanic by trade and have owned cordless tools from snapon, matco, bosch, and dewalt. They are all amazing tools but these new milwaukee are my personal favorite. They got torque for days, brushless motors, very long lasting batteries, and comparatively are very cheap! The best part is, a 5 year warranty on the tool.
> 
> Check out the milwaukee 2654 3/8" impact. Thats definitely the most versatile impact in my opinion.


Very thoughtful post, thanks for that. I'm a mechanic by hobby I guess? I have a single 1/2" drive impact gun I rarely use. I couldn't tell you what model it is or who makes it even. The trouble I find is that a lot of the time I can't get a good feel of the hardware I'm working on when I use an impact gun. I end up stripping heads out of/off of bolts. So I've become accustomed to doing it by hand. It takes me longer to do stuff, but mainly I'm just terrified. Any recommendations?


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Liquid wrench and having the right sockets/extensions/universals. On these cars especially alot of bolts are in tough places to get a power tool on. Sometimes you got to step back use a long extension with a universal and be steady. I still brake alot of stuff loose by hand but when im confident im on the bolt good i have at it! Once you do the same job a few times your confidence will definitely go up on it.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I cracked into my motor today and got to work on replacing the cam chain and tensioner. Ran out of light right as I had everything removed:



















It really is pretty inside there.. Everything looks clean and no gunk or anything, which is always good 

I made a little video of my tensioner:






Pretty sure it's not supposed to be oozing and queefing so easily :laugh:


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

VAG COM'd

Windows, doors and seat belt chime.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Had 3M Prestige PR70 tint installed on my Open Sky panels- HUGE difference in the amount of heat in the car, and still plenty of light coming through. Used this stuff on some windows in my house as well, stuff really works.
I now keep my sun shades open and not have to bother replacing the piece of sh*t latches!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> Had 3M Prestige PR70 tint installed on my Open Sky panels- HUGE difference in the amount of heat in the car, and still plenty of light coming through. Used this stuff on some windows in my house as well, stuff really works.
> I now keep my sun shades open and not have to bother replacing the piece of sh*t latches!


Welcome to the club! I haven't cared about the latches because of my tint, too :thumbup:


I finished my cam chain and tensioner job this afternoon with a friend who is a fellow VAGer. Much easier than expected.. Motor sounds SO MUCH QUIETER now.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Roof rack for mad cheap in Providence:

http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/4600045222.html


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Roof rack for mad cheap in Providence:
> 
> http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/4600045222.html


Missing all the end caps. Classic A3 roof rack.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ordered a new intercooler today


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmm bonus came... 

What to get. What to get.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Hmm bonus came...
> 
> What to get. What to get.


Lol not at all this is the slow time in my indusrty. Dipped in to savings. No have wanted to upgrade for a while and could not decide which way to go. I went with a forge front mount. So I will run this with the stock intercooler. Once it is installed I will give my opinion on it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Lol not at all this is the slow time in my indusrty. Dipped in to savings. No have wanted to upgrade for a while and could not decide which way to go. I went with a forge front mount. So I will run this with the stock intercooler. Once it is installed I will give my opinion on it.


Nah I meant that I got my bonus! 

What industry are you in? I live in a bubble and we are anything but slow up here. 

Plus no turbos on my car  :wave:


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Got my ac fixed. Thank god. Florida summer has been brutal. Changed the electronic valve on the compressor and refilled with refrigerant. Good as new.


I heard you couldn't just replace the sensor on the compressor? Do you know the part number, I'm dying daily, and meetings are brutal when your back is drenched. 

Any info on this is really appreciated


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

+1 for s3 intercooler, cheaper than all others and still room to add forge down the line. . . Also install was simple and it made a noticeable difference (for my set up at least).


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I started getting some estimates for paint today. The place I visited today wanted $610 to repaint the hood, another $600 to repaint my front bumper cover ($450 if I remove and bring in the bumper cover) then it'll be another $500 for my insurance deductible to repair the hail damage. 

Anyone who's gotten paint work to their A3, does that sound reasonable? I have no idea..


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Got a wheel alignment, and had the rear passenger tire camber adjusted. That tire was wearing on the inside of the tread. The steering wheel is a little off centre now, I can live with it.

Now I just have to change transmission oil & filter, and Haldex. Hopefully I can do it next week.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

L_A_456 said:


> Got a wheel alignment, and had the rear passenger tire camber adjusted. That tire was wearing on the inside of the tread. The steering wheel is a little off centre now, I can live with it.
> 
> Now I just have to change transmission oil & filter, and Haldex. Hopefully I can do it next week.


If your wheel is crooked it means your alignment is out now.. That should warrant a free re-adjustment. 

Also, camber doesn't have nearly as much effect on the inside wear of your tire as toe does. Zero out your toe and wear should be reduced.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Washed it! Inside and out! 



















That reflection 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I started getting some estimates for paint today. The place I visited today wanted $610 to repaint the hood, another $600 to repaint my front bumper cover ($450 if I remove and bring in the bumper cover) then it'll be another $500 for my insurance deductible to repair the hail damage.
> 
> Anyone who's gotten paint work to their A3, does that sound reasonable? I have no idea..


The bumper seems pretty normal. The hood may be a little high, but it's hard to say without more info. Are they doing body work, or strictly paint work? Keep in mind that the hood is aluminum on our cars and aluminum takes more finesse to reshape. Also make sure that if they're painting the underside of the hood they don't clear coat it. Unless you want that. Personally, I prefer the engine bay flat for some reason, unless it's shaved and smoothed and it's a show car, you know?



BeeAlk said:


> That should warrant a free re-adjustment.


I can remember one of my first cars I drove out of an alignment, down the road to the traffic light and u-turned and went right back for them to fix it. Two or three times. I wouldn't put up with a crooked wheel that's clown shoes.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> The bumper seems pretty normal. The hood may be a little high, but it's hard to say without more info. Are they doing body work, or strictly paint work? Keep in mind that the hood is aluminum on our cars and aluminum takes more finesse to reshape. Also make sure that if they're painting the underside of the hood they don't clear coat it. Unless you want that. Personally, I prefer the engine bay flat for some reason, unless it's shaved and smoothed and it's a show car, you know?


Thanks for the info.

Well, the hood needs a few hail dents removed.. but that estimate they gave me was _not_ including the dent removal since that would be carried out by my insurance company's PDR guys.

If our hoods are aluminum, why do I have rust forming on the front edge of the hood where all the rock chips are??  The paint is also starting to crack in a few spots towards the front on one side.The $610 is just for stripping and painting. 

Anyone know if I can sand the front edge, mask, touchup and clear without making it look ghetto? 

Speaking of aluminum panels - are the fenders aluminum or steel? Because I had some paint flake off from a chunk of ice over winter that I wanted to get fixed to prevent rust.. but if it's aluminum I would just leave it since it's basically invisible where it's at.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Well, the hood needs a few hail dents removed.. but that estimate they gave me was _not_ including the dent removal since that would be carried out by my insurance company's PDR guys.
> 
> ...


no aluminum body panels on 2006 A3.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If I'm right, doesn't our cars come w/ 3 layers of paint?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My quote for front end respaint up here is 3-4 grand..... 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

L_A_456 said:


> Got a wheel alignment, and had the rear passenger tire camber adjusted. That tire was wearing on the inside of the tread. The steering wheel is a little off centre now, I can live with it.
> 
> Now I just have to change transmission oil & filter, and Haldex. Hopefully I can do it next week.


Regarding the steering wheel being off-center- take it back, ask them to fix it. I had that happen- shop apologized, and it took them less than 20 minutes to center it (no new alignment required).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> If I'm right, doesn't our cars come w/ 3 layers of paint?


I'm pretty sure it's 4. 3 if you're not counting primer. I'm going though estimates for some body work and a new front bumper right now so I guess I'll ask while I"m there!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Anyone know if I can sand the front edge, mask, touchup and clear without making it look ghetto?


If you're very experienced in body work and paint, maybe. At a minimum, though, you're clearing the whole hood. Keep in mind that the hood and roof are the most visible panels because of their height and orientation.



SilverSquirrel said:


> no aluminum body panels on 2006 A3.


Well TIL. :thumbup: My bad for the disinformation.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> no aluminum body panels on 2006 A3.




Would this then affect my quote? Looking at the itemization they gave me they do have it listed as aluminum..


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> If your wheel is crooked it means your alignment is out now.. That should warrant a free re-adjustment.
> 
> Also, camber doesn't have nearly as much effect on the inside wear of your tire as toe does. Zero out your toe and wear should be reduced.


Good to know will talk to the shop


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

L_A_456 said:


> Good to know will talk to the shop


If you do zero out your rear toe, it will affect your handling though. You will lose some of that "driving on rails" feeling at speed.. Not saying your handling will be bad, it'll just tend to wander a smidge more on the highway.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I backed into a pillar in the parking garage and rashed my right rear fender - Doh! Here's hoping scratch remover does the job and I don't need paint.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The thing that sucks is I had to stop in the middle of a detail yesterday so there is no wax or sealant on that fender.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*65k Service - 2015 A3 Loaner*

2015 A3 (base model, I assume)

Rear View Mirror - What were they thinking? The shape. You cannot fully see left or right:









Side Mirrors - What side mirrors, so small, cannot see sh!t:









Chrome around windows  Check out the small rear window (why is it there?)"

















Steering Wheel - Way, way too many functions. Not as thick, skinny, really:









Wheel Gap -   









No TPMS or Just A Flimsy Valve Stem?









Ruby - Back home resting comfy - Quick detail (and yes, astroturf, what can I say, "I am reasonably old" :laugh: :wave: ) :









2015 A3 Tiny Review:

Not really impressed, could not wait to get my Sportback back! Plenty of pep (1.8T, i assume). Not a fan of the pop up display. With the display down, the dash looks rather bland (maybe that's the reason for the raised position). Liked the brakes. Some of my other comments are above. Wouldn't buy one :facepalm:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

One of my favorite mods so far. I just really like having a nice place for my right hand again


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> One of my favorite mods so far. I just really like having a nice place for my right hand again


thats on my mods list! 

looks great, you swapped the boot and knob? looks good


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

azoceanblue said:


> 2015 A3 (base model, I assume)
> 
> Rear View Mirror - What were they thinking? The shape. You cannot fully see left or right:
> 
> ...


your 09 looks way better than the ´15. IMHO

That rear view mirror would need a bolt on mirror, I have one on my A3 and its nice, its autodimmed perfectly and lots of vision to the rear.
But on the side mirrors... nothing to do there, overall 3 mirrors do suck balls. Way to downgrade on that one Audi.


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

New grille. Ebay version. Wish they included more screws...

OEM one clips in. This one used screws from the back. 

Overall pleased.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thats on my mods list!
> 
> looks great, you swapped the boot and knob? looks good


Q3 knob and boot. Boot doesn't fit quite right so I have to switch it back to my boot. 

Also the new a3 knob is now on eBay for $125 shipped

 http://m.ebay.ca/itm/251602839988?nav=SEARCH 




2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thats on my mods list!
> 
> looks great, you swapped the boot and knob? looks good


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Q3 knob and boot. Boot doesn't fit quite right so I have to switch it back to my boot.
> 
> Also the new a3 knob is now on eBay for $125 shipped
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/251602839988?nav=SEARCH


Nice, anybody knows if that fits 8P A3's?


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lowered it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Shattered and replaced driver's side axle. Quick pit stop on the way home. :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Shattered and replaced driver's side axle. Quick pit stop on the way home. :facepalm:


Is it really just remove axle bolt and then the triple square ones on the inside? And done?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It MIGHT be doable? But it's actually faster/easier to disconnect the 3 ball joint studs as well so you can swing the strut out of the way. This gives you plenty of room to get the axle out and back in.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> It MIGHT be doable? But it's actually faster/easier to disconnect the 3 ball joint studs as well so you can swing the strut out of the way. This gives you plenty of room to get the axle out and back in.


exactly.

plus it helps to put the car up on a jackstand.

BUT Always Break loose the axle nut with a breaker bar when the car on the ground, wheel still on, before jacking it up.
and Torque the axle bolt when you are done, and the car is back on the ground.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ordered new front wheel bearings.

Decided it's time to remove the wrap, order the s3 replica on ebay (because why not) and get all the body damage repaired/resprayed. :thumbup:

Anyone have Massachusetts area body shop recommendations?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Shattered and replaced driver's side axle. Quick pit stop on the way home. :facepalm:


What caused it to shatter?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Anyone have Massachusetts area body shop recommendations?


Phaze II:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/phaze-ii-auto-body-westford

A bit of a drive for you, but if you can work it, totally worth it. Top notch work and good people. I've known the owner, Jimmy, since I was a kid. He took care of my car when they wanted to total it after the deer incidentt. I'm a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to body work on my own car, and he did not disappoint.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> What caused it to shatter?


My theory is that the drive flange bolts vibrated out and when it was only the last bolt holding it, it "whipped" around because it was out of balance. So it spun off-center from the drive flange, if that makes sense. And my guess is that this caused it to go to a weird angle/position and the balls fell out.

Root cause is, in my opinion, a design flaw. You have bolts in a very greasy area with no mechanical locking feature. I don't know enough about it, but my gut tells me that a thread-locking compound wouldn't work properly in this application because it's difficult to ensure all the grease is out of the threads. The axle I put in was the original one that I replaced a while back, but held onto because it just had a torn boot. I'm going to replace it (Autozone lifetime warranty :thumbup for free dollars and put lock washers under the bolt heads. I'll lose a little bit of thread engagement, but I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> exactly.
> 
> plus it helps to put the car up on a jackstand.
> 
> ...


Ok, so this is what I shall do...
1) remove the wheel center cap, put the car on the ground, break the axle nut with break bar
2) put car on jack stands
3) remove axle bolt, 3 ball joint stud, and triple square bolts from axle
4) replace/reverse

What's a good breaker bar to get 

Serious questions folks, I've never done this much wrenching before.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

this level of wrenching is PITA. but its satisfacting :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Ok, so this is what I shall do...
> 1) remove the wheel center cap, put the car on the ground, break the axle nut with break bar
> 2) put car on jack stands
> 3) remove axle bolt, 3 ball joint stud, and triple square bolts from axle
> ...


Craftsman so when you break it you get a new one free. One trick that I use to save some time with the up/down/up/down thing is stick a flat blade screwdriver through the hole in the outside of the caliper, into the edge of the rotor, in a slot. If you use a large screwdriver, you won't bend or break it, and it will hold the rotor still while you unbolt the axle from the hub. I also use it to tighten the bolts into the drive flange on the transmission. And you can stick the screwdriver into the rotor away from the caliper to help you rotate the axle to the next position when you're installing the 6 drive flange bolts. Hope that made sense.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> My theory is that the drive flange bolts vibrated out and when it was only the last bolt holding it, it "whipped" around because it was out of balance. So it spun off-center from the drive flange, if that makes sense. And my guess is that this caused it to go to a weird angle/position and the balls fell out.
> 
> Root cause is, in my opinion, a design flaw. You have bolts in a very greasy area with no mechanical locking feature. I don't know enough about it, but my gut tells me that a thread-locking compound wouldn't work properly in this application because it's difficult to ensure all the grease is out of the threads. The axle I put in was the original one that I replaced a while back, but held onto because it just had a torn boot. I'm going to replace it (Autozone lifetime warranty :thumbup for free dollars and put lock washers under the bolt heads. I'll lose a little bit of thread engagement, but I don't think it will be a problem.


Interesting.. Wouldn't properly torqueing the bolts prevent them from backing out? 




krazyboi said:


> What's a good breaker bar to get
> 
> Serious questions folks, I've never done this much wrenching before.





Rob Cote said:


> Craftsman so when you break it you get a new one free.


I don't normally suggest this, but Harbour Freight makes a great breaker bar (Pittsburgh brand). I believe it's 22" or 24" long with 1/2" drive and a quality piece. If your deciding factor is a lifetime warranty then you're still in luck because HF also gives their breaker bars a lifetime warranty. I've put HUGE loads on mine and it hasn't given any problems. I think I paid $15 for it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Good to know fellas! We'll see what happens


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Interesting.. Wouldn't properly torqueing the bolts prevent them from backing out?
> 
> I don't normally suggest this, but Harbour Freight makes a great breaker bar (Pittsburgh brand). I believe it's 22" or 24" long with 1/2" drive and a quality piece. If your deciding factor is a lifetime warranty then you're still in luck because HF also gives their breaker bars a lifetime warranty. I've put HUGE loads on mine and it hasn't given any problems. I think I paid $15 for it.


Probably? I don't know. I do know that every fastener on an aircraft engine has a torque spec *and* a mechanical locking feature (lock wire, tab washer, lock nut, etc.) because vibration is a bitch. It's unpredictable.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Probably? I don't know. I do know that every fastener on an aircraft engine has a torque spec *and* a mechanical locking feature (lock wire, tab washer, lock nut, etc.) because vibration is a bitch. It's unpredictable.


Good point, fair argument. Redundancy is key when failure is a possibility.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Ok, so this is what I shall do...
> 1) remove the wheel center cap, put the car on the ground, break the axle nut with break bar
> 2) put car on jack stands
> 3) remove axle bolt, 3 ball joint stud, and triple square bolts from axle
> 4) replace/reverse


IIRC, between step 2 and 3 you should pull the anti-lock brake sensor out a little.

Also... I don't remember if the ball joint is fixed or adjustable. If adjustable, mark location before removing or get an alignment after.

And... I think all the bolts and nuts are one-time use, but maybe not the inner flange bolts.

I'm sure there's good DIY out there covering all this, along with proper torque.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> IIRC, between step 2 and 3 you should pull the anti-lock brake sensor out a little.
> *I haven't had to do this. May vary by car, depending how long the harness is.*
> Also... I don't remember if the ball joint is fixed or adjustable. If adjustable, mark location before removing or get an alignment after.
> *Ball joint is fixed, no adjustment. It shouldn't affect alignment.*
> ...


See comments in *bold*. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I've never found a DIY... will look again.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> The axle bolt through the hub is supposed to be one-time use. That's the only one that I know for sure.


I could be mixing up my vehicles, but I think the nuts on the ball joint studs are locking nuts that should be replaced. They don't look any different from regular nuts but if you look closely they are pinched closed a little to provide compression on the threads.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> I could be mixing up my vehicles, but I think the nuts on the ball joint studs are locking nuts that should be replaced. They don't look any different from regular nuts but if you look closely they are pinched closed a little to provide compression on the threads.


You are right. They are one time use only. I found out the hard way - reused them and 4 days later my passenger wheel almost got loose on Storrow drive in Boston. Heads up - if you buy them Audi charges $8.xx for them, VW $1.76 - same part number.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Weird, I can spin those nuts all the way down by hand. They're not lock nuts on my car.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I got tired of buying complete sets of floor mats every year.

<img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/14724067699_80660407ec_c.jpg" width="769" height="800" alt="WP_20140812_004">


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I got tired of buying complete sets of floor mats every year.
> 
> <img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/14724067699_80660407ec_c.jpg" width="769" height="800" alt="WP_20140812_004">


With how little you drive how are you wearing them out so much? And why not get monster matS?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> With how little you drive how are you wearing them out so much? And why not get monster matS?????????????????????????????????????????


I just pulled the monster mats since the ridges wouldn't let me install the plate flat - I think I'm going to order some weathertek front mats for track days and this winter.

I do a lot of city driving and have always worn mats out in about 11k miles - big heavy fat foot I guess . 

I figure for $30 can't go wrong.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I just pulled the monster mats since the ridges wouldn't let me install the plate flat - I think I'm going to order some weathertek front mats for track days and this winter.
> 
> I do a lot of city driving and have always worn mats out in about 11k miles - big heavy fat foot I guess .
> 
> I figure for $30 can't go wrong.


Why not get those Euro ones for sale? Better than weather tech I bet. Those ones are slippery and no channels so pants get wet. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

monster mat rules :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Why not get those Euro ones for sale? Better than weather tech I bet. Those ones are slippery and no channels so pants get wet.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I can leave the weatherteks in when on the track without worrying about them getting stuck under a pedal.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I can leave the weatherteks in when on the track without worrying about them getting stuck under a pedal.


The euro's i thought were fine with the pedals?

Annd guess I am not getting my exhaust today...  









http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saska...-causes-smoky-derailment-near-caron-1.2733858


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh ya! 

Edmonton (north/nord), AB	On vehicle for delivery

Lucked out!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dropped her off for front wheel bearings. My indy shop gave me a 2014 Beetle for a rental, I've promptly put it in my top 10 worst cars ever driven.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Exhaust installed, rear sway bar installed, hpa puck mount installed, driver rear wheel bearing changed, oil changed. 




Exhaust is loud.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Exhaust installed, rear sway bar installed, hpa puck mount installed, driver rear wheel bearing changed, oil changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need videos opcorn:


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Exhaust is loud.


What system did you end up getting? I presume you went full and not just cat-back?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kobrian85 said:


> What system did you end up getting? I presume you went full and not just cat-back?


Well wasn't about to drop 2200 on some headers so its just a cat back (VR remember)

Went with Magnaflow Competition series, might have been better off with the street. I mean it sounds amazing, but man it seems loud.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Exhaust installed, rear sway bar installed, hpa puck mount installed, driver rear wheel bearing changed, oil changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Well wasn't about to drop 2200 on some headers so its just a cat back (VR remember)
> 
> Went with Magnaflow Competition series, might have been better off with the street. I mean it sounds amazing, but man it seems loud.


You will be deaf soon.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Photos or it didn't happen.












I'll have to get the camera out for some quality sound clips though.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Well wasn't about to drop 2200 on some headers so its just a cat back (VR remember)
> 
> Went with Magnaflow Competition series, might have been better off with the street. I mean it sounds amazing, but man it seems loud.


Did you remove the small resonator before the Y? I have the same exhaust and I thought it was too quiet. I do have drone in the cabin around 2000 RPM


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Did you remove the small resonator before the Y? I have the same exhaust and I thought it was too quiet. I do have drone in the cabin around 2000 RPM


Nope the small resonator is still in place. Left it all as is. 

That 2000 rpm droan sucks. Just having to relearn to drive around down at 3k haha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Nope the small resonator is still in place. Left it all as is.
> 
> That 2000 rpm droan sucks. Just having to relearn to drive around down at 3k haha



Yeah dude, tell me about it. Whenever my dad is in the car he tells me how loud it is and can't hear me talk..lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Yeah dude, tell me about it. Whenever my dad is in the car he tells me how loud it is and can't hear me talk..lol


Ah driving around at lunch wasn't to bad, windows open me and my buddy could have a normal conversation.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics and it did happen. 

Thanks ponto. Oh and what industry I am in .. Wholesale aquarium supplies. We a slow in summer and busy in winter.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally finished assembling my grille. Will install next week after a front bumper re-spray. 



zip ties ftw :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> zip ties ftw :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Finally finished assembling my grille. Will install next week after a front bumper re-spray.
> 
> 
> 
> zip ties ftw :laugh:


OMG. My money...take it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Needs chrome rings! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Finally finished assembling my grille. Will install next week after a front bumper re-spray.
> 
> 
> 
> zip ties ftw :laugh:


What was your process??


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> What was your process??


-buy eBay grille

-break one tab off s-line badge 
-add hole to remaining tab
-made new tab with screw eye hook
-zip tie to correct position

-buy license plate mount for less than $7. 
-zip tie to correct position

-scour internet for ring holder 
-read thread about RS style grilles on this forum w/ links that ceese posted regarding rings/ring holders (I can't find the thread right now) 
-order black rings that belong on an RS2 (via one of the links ceese provided) for less than $60, shipped from EU. 
-receive rings after 3 weeks
-place rings on grille to find correct position. The threads will prevent you from placing rings in correct spot. 
-bend two of the outer threads behind rings inward, and the middle thread downward
-zip tie rings via washer & tightened nut on middle thread. 
-zip tie outer threads, clamping them (this is optional) 
-trim zip ties

-profit


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^THAT'S what I'm talkin bout! Love the attention to detail and custom touch :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^ exactly!! Looks great!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a nice dance with the devil this past Saturday.










Snapped the caliper mounting bracket, car jerked to the right and nearly into a parked car. Oh, and this happened 10 hours after I picked it up from getting the wheel bearings replaced. Needless to say, but the shop has some 'splaining to do...so they've taken the car for a few days to call Stoptech and ask for 2 replacement brackets to just get both sides done at the same time. 

In the event that I cannot get Stoptech to replace them, I'll likely go back to stock until I can either find someone to custom machine a set of brackets OR TP can buy them :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

So I went to the beach yesterday and on my way home I decided to take some side streets to avoid as much traffic as possible. I ended up hitting a manhole cover, sounded nasty as hell. Seems like the muffler got stuck on it and I think the exhaust separated from the mid pipe and now my car sounds like a dump truck. I'm hoping I didn't damage anything and that the pipe just separated from the coupling. Have to wait till after work to get under the car and inspect.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

neu318 said:


> So I went to the beach yesterday


me too. 
7 minute drive, no traffic


today, new ngk iridium spark plugs. seems a tad smoother, but could just be psychological. 
The old ones looked pretty good for having been sparking away for the last 50,000 miles.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

A/C compressor...oh and I need new tires....

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

mdterps2000 said:


> A/C compressor...oh and I need new tires....
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


It might be over but discount tire direct was having $100 of $400+ tires on ebay...some good deals there.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, I'll take a look. My independent usually gets decent prices...it's just been an expensive 2 weeks...

Wife's car needed tires/brakes, washing machine broke, ac compressor broke, I need tires...Oooh and don't forget school and property taxes!!

Plus I need to inspect one of my wheels...think I might have bent it.

$7k month!

On the flip side, I don't feel like doing actual work t work so I will go tire shopping!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

mdterps2000 said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look. My independent usually gets decent prices...it's just been an expensive 2 weeks...
> 
> Wife's car needed tires/brakes, washing machine broke, ac compressor broke, I need tires...Oooh and don't forget school and property taxes!!
> 
> ...


www.tires-easy.com

My buddy has been ordering from them for the past couple of years, no issues so far and has replaced two of his winters without any trouble under hazard protection. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

SilverSquirrel said:


> me too.
> 7 minute drive, no traffic


LOL :beer:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally wife decided to gift me my b-day present in advance. 









































They are VMR 701'w chinnese knock off 380 greens the set. Tires for 320 the 4.
Total 700 dollars tires and wheels. Not bad. 
It was a chinnese guy who has tons and tons of wheels. But for 5x112 he only had two sets :sly:
The other one was awful, this one at least was a VMR stylr 
Only thing is the color, so I will be plastidiping soon :thumbup:

They are 18x8 35mm offset. Tires are 225 40 18. 
Its pretty flush all around, I love the ride. 

Only big downside is how noisy they are :banghead: over 40mph they sound like a Jeep on 33's lol
I will be getting Khumo's Ecsta down the road soon. 

Also I got the alignment well done by a pro. Steering wheel no cooked to a side anymore, perfect centered, rear wheels corrected too... cant be more happy.
Mount balanced and aligment for 50 dollars. Lots of savings. 

What do you think? Please dont throw at me lol. They arent that odd.


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like them. What tires?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Only big downside is how noisy they are :banghead: over 40mph they sound like a Jeep on 33's lol
> I will be getting *Khumo's Ecsta* down the road soon.


:laugh: good luck with those. The Supras were the loudest tires I've ever had. Louder than my Jeep on 33s.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Luki13 said:


> I like them. What tires?


Thanks man. They are Diamondback.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> :laugh: good luck with those. The Supras were the loudest tires I've ever had. Louder than my Jeep on 33s.


lol and thats no joke. Cant wait to put some 10k miles at least on them to swap them D


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, the kumho's were offensively loud to me (I could hear them over my straight piped vr6 glx). If you want cheap, the sumitomos are relatively quiet but you can get a nice set of nitto or yoks around $400 shipped. At least they are pretty quiet.

Also, once the anti - mold agent wears off they might quiet a bit.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> lol and thats no joke. Cant wait to put some 10k miles at least on them to swap them D


I think you misunderstood me. The Kumho Ecstas I had were obnoxiously loud. Even at 10 mph.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I think you misunderstood me. The Kumho Ecstas I had were obnoxiously loud. Even at 10 mph.





mdterps2000 said:


> Yeah, the kumho's were offensively loud to me (I could hear them over my straight piped vr6 glx). If you want cheap, the sumitomos are relatively quiet but you can get a nice set of nitto or yoks around $400 shipped. At least they are pretty quiet.
> 
> Also, once the anti - mold agent wears off they might quiet a bit.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


My kumhos made my car sound like a kazoo....and I ran them for about 20k. I'm considering Nankang AS1s because most reviews put them ahead of the kuhmos haha and they apparently have a nice sidewall for stretch :thumbup:


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah the nobles are ready well reviewed.

You can get nitto motivo's for $524 delivered from discount tire direct and they are doubling the rebate so you also get $150 in visa gift cards back... $374 for 225/40r18

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I had a nice dance with the devil this past Saturday.


How has no one commented on this yet? That's wild man. That could've ended much, much worse. Was the wheel damaged?



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Finally wife decided to gift me my b-day present in advance.


I think they're pretty good looking wheels. Overall you've got a nice setup now :thumbup: What color are they, white or silver?

+1 to whoever mentioned Nitto tires. I got my neogens for $400 shipped. Very quiet tires with lots of grip.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> How has no one commented on this yet? That's wild man. That could've ended much, much worse. Was the wheel damaged?


Nothing was damaged except my sanity which as been challenged this week on public transportation. :thumbup:


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Public transportation is the worst!!

I liked the neogens for looks and have them on my wife's car. I drive a ton and on highways so I just ordered motivo's (60k mile and quieter ride) Couldn't ignore the price!! I opened the credit card to double the refund.

4 tires for under $400 after rebate.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> How has no one commented on this yet? That's wild man. That could've ended much, much worse. Was the wheel damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are white, with red stripes. I wasnt sure but was the only setup available in 5*112 locally. I feel like a guinea pig, never seen white wheels on lava grey.
The contrast is maxed out, Iam starting to like them, only saw setups like this on japan sport cars. 

Gonna get better pics for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> I think you misunderstood me. The Kumho Ecstas I had were obnoxiously loud. Even at 10 mph.


Yes I think I misunderstood. Gonna search Nittos locally. Curious how the Khumos are loud, had good luch with them. Now gonna stay away from them.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nothing was damaged except my sanity which as been challenged this week on public transportation. :thumbup:


Hey, hey, hey - MBTA is my beloved customer. I just got off a meeting for strategic planning for the next 5 years. :wave:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Hey, hey, hey - MBTA is my beloved customer. I just got off a meeting for strategic planning for the next 5 years. :wave:


i havent ridden the T in years, but if i ever do again, ill be wearing body armor and carrying my little concealed friend.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Yes I think I misunderstood. Gonna search Nittos locally. Curious how the Khumos are loud, had good luch with them. Now gonna stay away from them.


I've always had a good experience with Toyos.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> i havent ridden the T in years, but if i ever do again, ill be wearing body armor and carrying my little concealed friend.


so your wiener?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> so your wiener?


i dont leave home without it. 

but what are _you_ gonna do on the green line since they banned snapping upskirt pics?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> i havent ridden the T in years, but if i ever do again, ill be wearing body armor and carrying my little concealed friend.


I always feel like a sitting duck in my business casual attire when I get off the T in Dorchester...at least in my car I can air out and the hoodlums go "oohhh dayyyum", and then they leave me alone.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like toyos too. Used track a gti with them. They are stickier than nittos but I felt they wore out faster.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I always feel like a sitting duck in my business casual attire when I get off the T in Dorchester...at least in my car I can air out and the hoodlums go "oohhh dayyyum", and then they leave me alone.


psh. bags are for groceries and air is for balloons. :heart:umpkin:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> i dont leave home without it.
> 
> but what are _you_ gonna do on the green line since they banned snapping upskirt pics?


What upskirt? Wrong thread


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> What upskirt? Wrong thread


It's when you rip off a side skirt on a curb.....:sly:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's when you rip off a side skirt on a curb.....:sly:


thats a f'd up skirt.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's when you rip off a side skirt on a curb.....:sly:


classic city driving


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I always feel like a sitting duck in my business casual attire when I get off the T in Dorchester...at least in my car I can air out and the hoodlums go "oohhh dayyyum", and then they leave me alone.


Ha Ha , I hear you - couple years ago I was dating a girl in Dorchester and had a lot of looks and thumbs up for my black car with black rims.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Ha Ha , I hear you - couple years ago I was dating a girl in Dorchester and had a lot of looks and thumbs up for my black car with black rims.


I need to move out of that hood, but the rent is cheap and my landlord doubles as my roommate so it's not a bad gig. Wish I could afford Charlestown


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Picking her up this afternoon after a new caliper bracket was installed. Also had my A/C system fixed, turned out the high-pressure switch was busted. Apparently running ice cold now!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Picking her up this afternoon after a new caliper bracket was installed. Also had my A/C system fixed, turned out the high-pressure switch was busted. Apparently running ice cold now!


Doin' big things guy!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ive taken some pics down the road. Not the best places to be but, anyway. 
sorry for the crap quality cellphone pics, I miss my D7000.

at workplace








at home
















somewhere


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I like hte design of the wheels you got on there.. but I agree it'll look great as silver or anthracite like you mentioned in another thread.. Those red stripes are way too much lol

I actually like the white but I feel like it needs to go lower to look right? Not sure why I think ride height as an effect on wheel color? 

:beer:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> I like hte design of the wheels you got on there.. but I agree it'll look great as silver or anthracite like you mentioned in another thread.. Those red stripes are way too much lol
> 
> I actually like the white but I feel like it needs to go lower to look right? Not sure why I think ride height as an effect on wheel color?
> 
> :beer:


Yeah cant wait to plastidip em.

When ppl is inside the car it settles down quite good. But without anybody inside, theres an odd gap even with those Eibach springs .

Should i go with the another setup? What coiloves or maybe springs are good for a better stance?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

I put a 986 next to it for company.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally installed an aftermarket head unit.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

*new wheels and tires*

OEM a3/a4/s4/rs6 wheels 18x8 et43 w/ 225/40/18 Cooper RS3-A 

Freshly powder coated prismatic powders "cosmic gray". Going for that titan rs6 look. Think it came out pretty well.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

a4000 said:


>


That looks really good :thumbup:

Where in pgh did you get them refinished?


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> That looks really good :thumbup:
> 
> Where in pgh did you get them refinished?


Thanks I'm pretty happy, needs lowered a bit to look its best.

Innovative Autoworks in Wexford. They did a great job, they look brand new.

iawpgh.com or @412custompowdercoat


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> That looks really good :thumbup:
> 
> Where in pgh did you get them refinished?


Few more pics of the finish.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Man those wheels look good. Thats what i need to do to mine lol. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

a4000 said:


> Thanks I'm pretty happy, needs lowered a bit to look its best.
> 
> Innovative Autoworks in Wexford. They did a great job, they look brand new.
> 
> ...


They look really good. The color is perfect for lava grey.. 

A touch lowered would make a huge difference, I agree.

How much did it set you back to get them done? Looks like quality work to me.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Man those wheels look good. Thats what i need to do to mine lol. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


>


Yes I saw those pics. I dunno how to do this finish so i might go with grey plastidip.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> They look really good. The color is perfect for lava grey..
> 
> A touch lowered would make a huge difference, I agree.
> 
> How much did it set you back to get them done? Looks like quality work to me.


$75/each for sandblast and powder coat.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

a4000 said:


> $75/each for sandblast and powder coat.


Pretty damn good price. I once had just the face of my wheels PC and they were $80/ea b/c he said he had to tape the back off.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

a4000 said:


> $75/each for sandblast and powder coat.





krazyboi said:


> Pretty damn good price. I once had just the face of my wheels PC and they were $80/ea b/c he said he had to tape the back off.


Damn good price indeed! Out here in the Delaware Valley going rates are $125 per wheel with standard colors.. Prices quickly go up with custom colors or any two-tone, etc..

I have family out in pgh and visit every few weeks.. I might have to get my next set of wheels taken care of out there!


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Damn good price indeed! Out here in the Delaware Valley going rates are $125 per wheel with standard colors.. Prices quickly go up with custom colors or any two-tone, etc..
> 
> I have family out in pgh and visit every few weeks.. I might have to get my next set of wheels taken care of out there!


I know another place around here that is $55/wheel for black, $65/wheel for any other color.

Seeing as I only paid $100 for the wheels on craigslist (which I made back by selling the tpms off of them) I'm pretty happy.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

a4000 said:


> I know another place around here that is $55/wheel for black, $65/wheel for any other color.
> 
> Seeing as I only paid $100 for the wheels on craigslist (which I made back by selling the tpms off of them) I'm pretty happy.


Jesus dude you got yourself setup with a great looking set of wheels for insanely cheap then. Deal of the century right there :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

a4000 said:


> I know another place around here that is $55/wheel for black, $65/wheel for any other color.
> 
> Seeing as I only paid $100 for the wheels on craigslist (which I made back by selling the tpms off of them) I'm pretty happy.


Do they repair wheels too? Like curb rash? I need to find a reason to go out there for some grub.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Do they repair wheels too? Like curb rash? I need to find a reason to go out there for some grub.


The cheaper place is really more of an iron work shop, railings etc. So my guess on wheel repair would be negative. 

Innovative Autoworks however I believe has a full body shop but I don't know about wheel repair for sure.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with doing a wheel stud conversion? Thinking of doing it just to have something different at shows since I'm going back to paint next week


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Has anyone had experience with doing a wheel stud conversion? Thinking of doing it just to have something different at shows since I'm going back to paint next week


That seems a bit extreme man, but that's just like my opinion and ****.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> That seems a bit extreme man, but that's just like my opinion and ****.


I mean it's a simple stud that threads into the hub. Add loctite, torque to 16lbs and you're good to go. Just a thought, not a definite move.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I mean it's a simple stud that threads into the hub. Add loctite, torque to 16lbs and you're good to go. Just a thought, not a definite move.


I'm sure it's not hard, but there's got to be some cost associated and my first thought was, "have I ever looked at wheel hardwares?" And I can't really remember a time that I did. So that's my reasoning for personally probably not getting it. HOWEVER, it would make it much easier to install and remove the wheels. So there's that...


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Installed these


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

dustingb said:


> Installed these


Review? :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

skotti said:


> Review? :wave:


Right?! WTF. You can't just be like oh hey put these in then silence.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

dustingb said:


> Installed these


here's the review...car feels more solid. mild NVH but not really noticeable. seems like I feels more horsepower to the ground and the car accelerates noticeably stronger with less lag.

i like that you have the black version but the logo has to go. did they etch it in?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> here's the review...car feels more solid. mild NVH but not really noticeable. seems like I feels more horsepower to the ground and the car accelerates noticeably stronger with less lag.
> 
> i like that you have the black version but the logo has to go. did they etch it in?


Nice review :laugh:

I agree about the logo.. why 3 times?!? too much. I like the black and red though.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Nice review :laugh:
> 
> I agree about the logo.. why 3 times?!? too much. I like the black and red though.





tcardio1 said:


> here's the review...car feels more solid. mild NVH but not really noticeable. seems like I feels more horsepower to the ground and the car accelerates noticeably stronger with less lag.
> 
> i like that you have the black version but the logo has to go. did they etch it in?





Rob Cote said:


> Right?! WTF. You can't just be like oh hey put these in then silence.


Haha didn't mean to disappoint with no review I was just throwing it up quick in the moment. Don't spend a whole lot of time on these forums but id have to go with BeeAlk's description they make it feel like a pretty different car. And yes, the logo is extremely redundant and yes it's etched so there is no getting rid of it without a ton of grinding, sanding, then polish or powder. And if you went down that path you'd have to repowder everything to match because they are anodized and you can see the machining marks.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Passed inspection, turned the boostmagic back on, washed it, took it to visit the new A3s and left underimpressed. But dat Macan


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

That was my review (and most others) of the new a3...bleh...but that macan!

I did the same drive by/test drive last week...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I gots new rolerzzzzz for her.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

For anyone interested the Euro Tails on BKS are on sale right now... 


http://www.bks-tuning.com/audi/a3-s...sportback-4-door-led-taillights-facelift.html


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> For anyone interested the Euro Tails on BKS are on sale right now...
> 
> 
> http://www.bks-tuning.com/audi/a3-s...sportback-4-door-led-taillights-facelift.html


That's a deal right there.. I NEED MY DAMN BONUS MONEY TO COME IN ALREADY!

I've been waiting for my "bonus" from work for months now. It was supposed to come in March 15th, but because of that government shut down we had, a whole cascade of ****ty events has led to a massive delay in monies :facepalm:

Worst part is I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't spend money on "unnecessary" parts until I got that money.. But I'm starting to feel like these lights are becoming a necessity.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> That's a deal right there.. I NEED MY DAMN BONUS MONEY TO COME IN ALREADY!
> 
> I've been waiting for my "bonus" from work for months now. It was supposed to come in March 15th, but because of that government shut down we had, a whole cascade of ****ty events has led to a massive delay in monies :facepalm:
> 
> Worst part is I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't spend money on "unnecessary" parts until I got that money.. But I'm starting to feel like these lights are becoming a necessity.


It totally is a necessity. Winter is coming up, the rain will start falling (at least here in Seattle) and we must look out for our fellow drivers and get these LED lights so they can see us better, especially in the rain. haha that's what I'm telling myself  seriously though that price might be too good to pass up.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

You guys need to get on these lights. This is an awesome deal. Don't know how long it'll last. This is definitely one of the very first mods all pre-facelift owners should do..


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Took the little monster camping over the holiday weekend.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> That's a deal right there.. I NEED MY DAMN BONUS MONEY TO COME IN ALREADY!
> 
> I've been waiting for my "bonus" from work for months now. It was supposed to come in March 15th, but because of that government shut down we had, a whole cascade of ****ty events has led to a massive delay in monies :facepalm:
> 
> Worst part is I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't spend money on "unnecessary" parts until I got that money.. But I'm starting to feel like these lights are becoming a necessity.





nelius said:


> It totally is a necessity. Winter is coming up, the rain will start falling (at least here in Seattle) and we must look out for our fellow drivers and get these LED lights so they can see us better, especially in the rain. haha that's what I'm telling myself  seriously though that price might be too good to pass up.


Only thing I will note is they may have changed it so you buy the adapter harness separately.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Only thing I will note is they may have changed it so you buy the adapter harness separately.


Drove mine to Boston for the first time in 2 months (after some business travel and one month at the body shop), parked it in Motor Mart Garage with security etc. only to find my valve caps stolen 5hrs later. How twisted your mind could be to drive an Audi and be tempted to steel $20 valve caps?:screwy:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Drove mine to Boston for the first time in 2 months (after some business travel and one month at the body shop), parked it in Motor Mart Garage with security etc. only to find my valve caps stolen 5hrs later. How twisted your mind could be to drive an Audi and be tempted to steel $20 valve caps?:screwy:


what kind of valve caps? billet titanium gold plated with your monogram? thats mighty tempting... I bet they screw right off, too...  

I would go to the security office, and get the tapes. Unless of course it was an inside job, and the security guard looped the camera tapes for the heist, like oceans 11 style.:laugh:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I mean it's a simple stud that threads into the hub. Add loctite, torque to 16lbs and you're good to go. Just a thought, not a definite move.


I did a wheel stud conversion, and for as much as I remove the wheels, I like it. The reason for me to do it was that I put on wheel spacers to fit bigger brakes, and I didn't want to buy a set of lugnuts that I would have to swap out when I got new wheels. It was less expensive going that route. My .02. 

On a separate note, I'm thinking of upgrading my headlights, but not sure what direction to go. One option is to convert to LEDs and be done with it.... deAutokey makes a set designed to work in the stock halogen housing. The other option was to get the below setup, and get the welldone xenon kit for the projector housing. Thoughts?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> On a separate note, I'm thinking of upgrading my headlights, but not sure what direction to go. One option is to convert to LEDs and be done with it.... deAutokey makes a set designed to work in the stock halogen housing. The other option was to get the below setup, and get the welldone xenon kit for the projector housing. Thoughts?


I need to upgrade my lights too. Mine are looking like crap because of the PO who installed the HIDs in the halogen reflector housings.. ugh

Those lights you posted, in my opinion, look great. Besides for those little LED dots, which people are saying are very dim, I think the light tube looks good and the lights overall look better than any other aftermarket setup out there. It would match the OEM LED tails very well in my opinion. 

I've actually been considering the same exact route with those lights the Welldone HIDs. I'm kicking myself though because when I first started looking at lights, those ones you posted were selling for <$300! They nearly doubled since then..


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

I accepted an offer on it

Moving on to S3


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Moving on to S3


me too but in the sportback version


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tcardio1 said:


> me too but in the sportback version


You're going on be waiting a while, we'll probably get the RS3 as sportback before.

I'm waiting 6 months for the Supersport seats and I don't know if I'll last....


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Started my car for the first time in two weeks. After riding my mc exclusively for the past two weeks, my commute this morning felt like I was driving a la-z-boy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> You're going on be waiting a while, we'll probably get the *RS3 as sportback* before.
> 
> I'm waiting 6 months for the Supersport seats and I don't know if I'll last....


I sure hope you are right. lol

I'll be in the market for a new car about that time probably.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Pulled my yellow fogs and yellow lamin-x off. Back to white. What color temp are the OEM xenon? I have 4500 fogs right now and it's more white. Unless that means I have to replace my xenon bulbs.


----------



## cruise_control (Jul 21, 2014)

Wash and wax today


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Pulled my yellow fogs and yellow lamin-x off. Back to white. What color temp are the OEM xenon? I have 4500 fogs right now and it's more white. Unless that means I have to replace my xenon bulbs.


OEM is 4300K. You still running those lamps I sent you? :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> OEM is 4300K. You still running those lamps I sent you?


Guess I gotta see if they make 4300K HID bulbs. Yup, still using yours.  Don't drive the car as much so they should last a bit.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

About to give dirty girl a wash.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Guess I gotta see if they make 4300K HID bulbs. Yup, still using yours.  Don't drive the car as much so they should last a bit.


They do, I threw some in my fog lamps. [thumbup]


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Changed the oil (Liqui Moly 5w40). Have about 4 road trips ahead of me over the next two months - likely going to put on about 4k in miles.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Bezerker said:


> Changed the oil (Liqui Moly 5w40). Have about 4 road trips ahead of me over the next two months - likely going to put on about 4k in miles.


better spare a quart in the rear for random top offs during the trips. :thumbup:

I already put 5k miles in this Mobil 1 0w40. More likely to reach 6k miles.

But Ive added 4 quarts already with top offs only. Its like it has new oil in it lol.

I will change it anyway in the next couple weeks though.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Purchased motor oil for the car today; hope it arrives by Friday for a weekend change. Only $11.95/ea quart. No biggie.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Purchased motor oil for the car today; hope it arrives by Friday for a weekend change. Only $11.95/ea quart. No biggie.


redline?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> redline?


Correct.

Correct me if I'm wrong. If I upgrade my manifold to a SRI, I can go back to using 0w-40?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Purchased motor oil for the car today; hope it arrives by Friday for a weekend change. Only $11.95/ea quart. No biggie.





crew219 said:


> redline?


How many quarts does the vr take? 

I've never used redline.. I do love my liqui moly. I actually just purchased the new Liqui Moly 5W-40 Leichtlauf High Tech High Ash oil. It's their newest oil and boasts the highest lubricity.. simply what they consider to be their best oil. Only a few places in the US stock it as it's not widely available yet.. $45 for 5 liters with free shipping on Amazon!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> How many quarts does the vr take?


I believe it's 5.8 quarts. Need to look into an alternative; however, I don't drive the car as often so oil changes will occur less frequently.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> How many quarts does the vr take?
> 
> I've never used redline.. I do love my liqui moly. I actually just purchased the new Liqui Moly 5W-40 Leichtlauf High Tech High Ash oil. It's their newest oil and boasts the highest lubricity.. simply what they consider to be their best oil. Only a few places in the US stock it as it's not widely available yet.. $45 for 5 liters with free shipping on Amazon!


I would like to run that oil. Gonna order maybe 10 liters.
Here in Chile it costs 180 dollars 5 liters directly from LM Chile, plus shipping and a 20 dollars filter, add the job like 20 more. Total a 230 dollars oil change without counting an extra liter for random top offs. Gonna hack that, ordering from a us dealer.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Correct.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. If I upgrade my manifold to a SRI, I can go back to using 0w-40?


I don't see what your intake manifold has to do with oil viscosity.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Total a 230 dollars oil change.


Um excuse me what 



crew219 said:


> I don't see what your intake manifold has to do with oil viscosity.


Yeah, I don't follow either.

CEL is back on with a misfire under heavy load. :facepalm: Think it's time to clean my valves again. :thumbdown:


----------



## Snifly (Aug 9, 2014)

Did the ashtray delete. Didn't like the look of that black hole at night so I added 2 red leds underneath the climate control unit by modding the ashtray led housing and extending the cords a little. Now looking for some lowering springs, suggestions are more than welcome!

-S-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> I don't see what your intake manifold has to do with oil viscosity.





Rob Cote said:


> Yeah, I don't follow either.


The thinner oil was getting through my manifold gasket...unless it was just busted at the time. I forget if I had the gasket replaced and then switched oil at the same time.

Do you suggest I drain the car and put in the old viscosity and test to see if I have issues w/ low oil again?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How is oil getting past your intake manifold gasket? I'm confused as F.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I personally use 0w-40 in the winter (easier start up in low-temp) and 5w-40 the rest of the year...haven't had an issue yet :sly:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> The thinner oil was getting through my manifold gasket...unless it was just busted at the time. I forget if I had the gasket replaced and then switched oil at the same time.
> 
> Do you suggest I drain the car and put in the old viscosity and test to see if I have issues w/ low oil again?


That sounds like a PCV / turbo leaking oil issue.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> How is oil getting past your intake manifold gasket? I'm confused as F.


Maybe I'm just confused as F myself.  . When I was running 0w-40, I saw smoking seeping at the back of my manifold and would get the low oil light within say 200 miles. Took the car in, replaced the gasket and went to 10w-60.

So, maybe the viscosity doesn't have anything to do with the oil consumption, but fixing the gasket at the same time as changing the viscosity prevented my oil from burning as frequently.

Should I just go back to 0w-40?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Maybe I'm just confused as F myself.  . When I was running 0w-40, I saw smoking seeping at the back of my manifold and would get the low oil light within say 200 miles. Took the car in, replaced the gasket and went to 10w-60.
> 
> So, maybe the viscosity doesn't have anything to do with the oil consumption, but fixing the gasket at the same time as changing the viscosity prevented my oil from burning as frequently.
> 
> Should I just go back to 0w-40?


Well, the scientific method demands experimentation. It's the ultimate way to test your hypothesis. Dave could be onto something though; you could be pushing oil out of places it shouldn't be, but is because there's like 500psi boost pressure behind it. Who knows. Although, I would tend to think that it would push oil away from the intake (it's going to travel down the pressure gradient), but if it's forcing oil out of the gasket, is it also leaking air? Did you have a boost leak before replacing the gasket? I've got more questions than answers Johnny.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Do you suggest I drain the car and put in the old viscosity and test to see if I have issues w/ low oil again?



There are many variables involved in selecting an oil - engine temps, forced induction, climate, driving style, mods, etc. - none of which are to mask a mechanical fault elsewhere. Fix the leaks, the select an oil that is suited for _you_, and not some random guy on a forum that could live in the Artic and drive like my grandma.

As far as the oil leaks, what's your catch-can setup like? On my 1.8T, I had to tap extra lines in my valve cover to deal with all the crankcase vapours (although I was running 35psi). Have you done compression and leak-down tests?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> There are many variables involved in selecting an oil - engine temps, forced induction, climate, driving style, mods, etc. - none of which are to mask a mechanical fault elsewhere. Fix the leaks, the select an oil that is suited for _you_, and not some random guy on a forum that could live in the Artic and drive like my grandma.
> 
> As far as the oil leaks, what's your catch-can setup like? On my 1.8T, I had to tap extra lines in my valve cover to deal with all the crankcase vapours (although I was running 35psi). Have you done compression and leak-down tests?


All this is way above my head to be honest  . I don't have a catch-can setup. Ever since replacing the manifold gasket, I haven't had issues with burning oil quickly. I think I have to add a quart every 1,000 miles now.

I don't drive like a grandma, but I don't drive like I'm in F&F either. I was trying to calculate and the difference in just oil for oil changes is roughly $40. Guess that's not too bad if I'm not changing frequently.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Quick question...what size socket is needed for the oil drain plug? Is it 19mm?


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Quick question...what size socket is needed for the oil drain plug? Is it 19mm?


For my 2.0T FSI (and I assume all 2.0T FSI engines), it's 19mm - correct.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ordered a keychain... lol










They have A3 one's as well.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bezerker said:


> For my 2.0T FSI (and I assume all 2.0T FSI engines), it's 19mm - correct.


Thanks, should be the same size then. I just couldn't remember. I know I don't have that size in my tool chest, time for shopping!



Ponto said:


> Ordered a keychain... lol


Me too!!!!!! Buddies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Ordered a keychain... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where? I need a keychain to make my motorcycle keys more substantial.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Where? I need a keychain to make my motorcycle keys more substantial.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Audi-A3-Key-tag-keychain-LIMITED-EDITION/161287487757?_trksid=p2050601.c100271.m3466&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140716145905%26meid%3D79005a23f6cd4572a2888f11c32a4553%26pid%3D100271%26prg%3D20140716145905%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D161287487757%26clkid%3D478778384681580639&_qi=RTM1562569










And the quattro one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Audi-Quattro-Key-tag-keychain-LIMITED-EDITION-/161287447939?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Even though I like the A3 key tag, I figured the A3 will be gone one day, however I will always get a quattro car to replace.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ponto said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-audi-a3-key-tag-keychain-limited-edition/161287487757?_trksid=p2050601.c100271.m3466&_trkparms=aid%3d111001%26algo%3drec.seed%26ao%3d1%26asc%3d20140716145905%26meid%3d79005a23f6cd4572a2888f11c32a4553%26pid%3d100271%26prg%3d20140716145905%26rk%3d1%26rkt%3d4%26sd%3d161287487757%26clkid%3d478778384681580639&_qi=rtm1562569
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$10? Sold!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I figured the A3 will be gone one day.


You shut your little bitch-ass whore mouth!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You shut your little bitch-ass whore mouth!


No worries man, I'm not gonna sell it. Actually, the amount I've been driving lately, I wouldn't be surprised if I have it another 10 years.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Quick question...what size socket is needed for the oil drain plug? Is it 19mm?


sounds close. or 17. cant afford the whole set? :laugh:


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Took it in to a local family shop to get tires I ordered put on. Because I didn't buy the tires there they trashed them and talked to me like crap....fun...

They couldn't figure out how to mount the asymmetrical pattern because it didn't give them instructions...

Asked them to check a wheel I think is bent and they said they will balance the tires because I am putting 4 on...no, really?!? How does that check my bend?

Continue to talk trash...

I find out the family that owned it sold it and it's just name only. Awesome...

And they overtorqued it...

Avoid Farr tire and auto in camp hill, pa.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm gonna wait until my bumper is off for repair.. I can't decide if I want to modify the ring holder by cutting out the center pieces.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Do it! will look so much better.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Do it! will look so much better.


I think it might look very unnatural being able to see the honey comb behind the rings with a gap in between.. I'm almost tempted to carve up the OEM grille by removing the slats inside the rings and somehow transplanting to the new ring holder..


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


>





Ponto said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Audi-A3-Key-tag-keychain-LIMITED-EDITION/161287487757?_trksid=p2050601.c100271.m3466&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140716145905%26meid%3D79005a23f6cd4572a2888f11c32a4553%26pid%3D100271%26prg%3D20140716145905%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D161287487757%26clkid%3D478778384681580639&_qi=RTM1562569
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn can't use either one! I have S3 and four motion


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

went back to stock.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

oh noes!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

*wat? why*

.


tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> went back to stock.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The only difference I see is the middle bank of switches and card holder and I think the stock version looks much better. Is there something else I'm missing? I scrolled back and forth a few times.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> The only difference I see is the middle bank of switches and card holder and I think the stock version looks much better. Is there something else I'm missing? I scrolled back and forth a few times.


Middle Bank of switches. Updated rmse knobs, updated hvac knobs, manual shift boot and updated knob. 

Stock look better? B. Please. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Middle Bank of switches. Updated rmse knobs, updated hvac knobs, manual shift boot and updated knob.
> 
> Stock look better? B. Please.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I'll give you the shift knob but the shape of the updated switches doesn't match any of the rest. They look out of place. Plus the silver strip on the stock ones ties in nicely with the hvac vents. The chrome RNSE knobs were a bit tacky. The HVAC knobs I could go either way on, but they look out of place if there's not matching headlight and window switches. But that's just like my opinion man.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'll give you the shift knob but the shape of the updated switches doesn't match any of the rest. They look out of place. Plus the silver strip on the stock ones ties in nicely with the hvac vents. The chrome RNSE knobs were a bit tacky. The HVAC knobs I could go either way on, but they look out of place if there's not matching headlight and window switches. But that's just like my opinion man.


your thinking too much of your 2006.

my car has full 2009+ buttons. all have chrome accents.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Bagged it!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

♥ ↑↑ the right stance


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cookboy said:


> Bagged it!


Looks great.

I went to change my oil tonight. Didn't go as smoothly as usual. 
- First fall, the Rhino Ramps I got didn't work even at full air in the front bc my lip hits. 
- Second fail, my floor jack started to leak oil. 
- Third fail, while trying to use the widow maker, it wasn't going up straight so I started taking it down. While going down, it wasn't going straight so it dug into my garage floor a little. Ended up using the leaking jack to lift the car quickly to remove widow maker.

Ended up using the leaking jack to get the car on stands, changed oil, car back on the ground.

- Fourth fail, my last e-level sensor broke somehow in the process.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I went to change my oil tonight. Didn't go as smoothly as usual.
> - First fall, the Rhino Ramps I got didn't work even at full air in the front bc my lip hits.
> ...


Dude, that is the story of my life when it comes to DIY and my A3


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I went to change my oil tonight. Didn't go as smoothly as usual.
> - First fall, the Rhino Ramps I got didn't work even at full air in the front bc my lip hits.
> ...


Those widow makers are scarry ****. I remember years back when I had first gotten my mkv gti, my one jack was to high to fit under the car so I pulled the factory jack out and used that. Ended up making the whole car tip the other way and it got stuck into the bottom of my car. Thats when i went out and bought a low profile jack. Never again


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

cookboy said:


> Thise widow makers are scarry ****.


I wind up using the widow maker more often than not. I think you just have to understand that the bottom pivot on the foot should be directly below the pivot point for the top at all times and the 3 other wheels need to be on solid ground. And don't forget to put the jackstands in place before crawling under... like I did when I had to drop the sub-frame on the Passat. I had the entire front of the car lifted with a pair of widow-makers and was under the middle of the car with both hands on the sub-frame, shifting it side to side to get it loose when suddenly the whole car swung to one side. I looked over and see the widow makers cocked at an angle and I had to forcibly push the car back into place over them. I had gotten wrapped up in the details of removing the sub-frame and forgot to get the jackstands underneath first. :banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> I wind up using the widow maker more often than not. I think you just have to understand that the bottom pivot on the foot should be directly below the pivot point for the top at all times and the 3 other wheels need to be on solid ground. And don't forget to put the jackstands in place before crawling under... like I did when I had to drop the sub-frame on the Passat. I had the entire front of the car lifted with a pair of widow-makers and was under the middle of the car with both hands on the sub-frame, shifting it side to side to get it loose when suddenly the whole car swung to one side. I looked over and see the widow makers cocked at an angle and I had to forcibly push the car back into place over them. I had gotten wrapped up in the details of removing the sub-frame and forgot to get the jackstands underneath first. :banghead:


Damn dude, that was a close call


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> I wind up using the widow maker more often than not. I think you just have to understand that the bottom pivot on the foot should be directly below the pivot point for the top at all times and the 3 other wheels need to be on solid ground. And don't forget to put the jackstands in place before crawling under... like I did when I had to drop the sub-frame on the Passat. I had the entire front of the car lifted with a pair of widow-makers and was under the middle of the car with both hands on the sub-frame, shifting it side to side to get it loose when suddenly the whole car swung to one side. I looked over and see the widow makers cocked at an angle and I had to forcibly push the car back into place over them. I had gotten wrapped up in the details of removing the sub-frame and forgot to get the jackstands underneath first. :banghead:


Holy **** man, I'm glad that oversight didn't cost you your life.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Holy **** man, I'm glad that oversight didn't cost you your life.


I got such an adrenaline rush I felt like I could have bench pressed the entire car. Wheels were still on so suspension would have helped slow the fall, but yeah, pretty serious oversight. Makes me much more careful about such things now.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

****. I had the car on the widow maker on a very flat cement floor, e-brake, in gear, the whole 9. I wasn't underneath the car. I forget why I had it up. But out of nowhere the jack just folded up on itself. Luckily the wheels were all on and they were not very high off the ground and no one was injured. Still scared the **** out of me. I'd used it many times before that without issue. I don't know what happened this time. But yeah, never EVER get under the car when it is suspended only by widow maker. There's a reason they got that name!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> I wind up using the widow maker more often than not. I think you just have to understand that the bottom pivot on the foot should be directly below the pivot point for the top at all times and the 3 other wheels need to be on solid ground. And don't forget to put the jackstands in place before crawling under... like I did when I had to drop the sub-frame on the Passat. I had the entire front of the car lifted with a pair of widow-makers and was under the middle of the car with both hands on the sub-frame, shifting it side to side to get it loose when suddenly the whole car swung to one side. I looked over and see the widow makers cocked at an angle and I had to forcibly push the car back into place over them. I had gotten wrapped up in the details of removing the sub-frame and forgot to get the jackstands underneath first. :banghead:


That is not a good story. Glad nothing bad happened.



Rob Cote said:


> ****. I had the car on the widow maker on a very flat cement floor, e-brake, in gear, the whole 9. I wasn't underneath the car. I forget why I had it up. But out of nowhere the jack just folded up on itself. Luckily the wheels were all on and they were not very high off the ground and no one was injured. Still scared the **** out of me. I'd used it many times before that without issue. I don't know what happened this time. But yeah, never EVER get under the car when it is suspended only by widow maker. There's a reason they got that name!


Same here, I've never had an issue until now. Looks like I'm going to invest in bottle jack..or, does anyone know of a low profile compact jack so I can leave it in my car?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> I got such an adrenaline rush I felt like I could have bench pressed the entire car. Wheels were still on so suspension would have helped slow the fall, but yeah, pretty serious oversight. Makes me much more careful about such things now.


Unless your head and chest is less than like 5" thick, you would have been dead no matter how slow or fast the thing came down. I'd rather it come down quickly and pop my skull like a grape than to have it come down slowly and squeeze the air out of my lungs and suffocate me. 

This stuff is no joke people. I grew up with a kid who had his car on a floor jack. The jack lost hydraulic pressure when he was underneath and that was the end of him. Apparently his brains were sent several feet away from the car. This happened in a vo-tech shop where they obviously weren't enforcing proper safety protocols.

A quick google found these stories all within the past couple of months. This happens _all the time._ Don't take chances and if you see anyone else under their car without proper support, stop them. You could save their life.


http://www.9and10news.com/story/25833774/car-falls-on-man-killing-him
http://www.thv11.com/story/news/loc...ty-man-killed-when-car-falls-on-him/15350891/
http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...at-Bucks-County-Auto-Body-Shop-269880421.html
http://fox13now.com/2014/05/03/car-falls-off-of-jack-kills-man-working-beneath-it/
http://journaltimes.com/news/local/...cle_2b0e882e-c713-11e3-83d5-001a4bcf887a.html
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-05-28/man-dies-after-car-falls-on-him/5482848


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

what a way to go. After reading all those stories I wanna get rid of the infamous WM.

What could be a good substitute, the bottle jacks? They sell pretty cheap over here.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> what a way to go. After reading all those stories I wanna get rid of the infamous WM.
> 
> What could be a good substitute, the bottle jacks? They sell pretty cheap over here.


A floor jack is probably the most stable thing to life a car, but always use jack stands or ramps once it's lifted. And give your car a good shake in all directions once on the stands to make sure nothing will move.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> And give your car a good shake in all directions once on the stands to make sure nothing will move.


Yes. I always grab the a pillar and attempt to pull it off the jack stands. If I can't do it, it's *likely* not going to do it on its own. Also, keep in mind the forces you're imparting on the jack stands via the car when you're torquing something hefty. Ideally, you don't want to be pulling in such a manner that you could potentially tip the stands over.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> or, does anyone know of a low profile compact jack so I can leave it in my car?


This looks legit, but at $199, no thanks










http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?id=231


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> This looks legit, but at $199, no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks great. 

anybody knows if a bottle jack will fit in the rear trunk?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> looks great.
> 
> anybody knows if a bottle jack will fit in the rear trunk?


Yea, depending on size. The question is, will it fit under your car. This is less than 6" : http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200318935_200318935


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Picked up four of these used for 3 bills . Plan on running them as my winters. Now I'm debating on if i want to leave them as is with a few blemishes, or plasti-dip...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Dipped the wheels and removed the ghetto matte tailights vinyl.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Dipped the wheels and removed the ghetto matte tailights vinyl.


Plan to debadge? Would clean the rear up a bit. I would also tint the front windows to match the rears, but that's just me.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Plan to debadge? Would clean the rear up a bit. I would also tint the front windows to match the rears, but that's just me.


Yes man thats for sure. I will debadge thats a plan i had since couple months ago just too lazy lately.
I have to pass inspection this month too, after it i gonna go straight to the tint guys 
Thx!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Yes man thats for sure. I will debadge thats a plan i had since couple months ago just too lazy lately.
> I have to pass inspection this month too, after it i gonna go straight to the tint guys
> Thx!


Good thing we think alike. Guess I should just stop talking and then things will appear as I like :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bought a LED light bar from Harbor Freight. $30 shipped to my house :thumbup:

http://www.harborfreight.com/120-led-rechargeable-under-hood-work-light-60793.html


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Bought a LED light bar from Harbor Freight. $30 shipped to my house :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/120-led-rechargeable-under-hood-work-light-60793.html



Ooooh I like. Let us know how well it works. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Dipped the wheels and removed the ghetto matte tailights vinyl.


Looking good :thumbup:



krazyboi said:


> Plan to debadge? Would clean the rear up a bit. I would also tint the front windows to match the rears, but that's just me.


I ran tint on my front windows for about 2 weeks. Got pulled over 3x :banghead: stupid Delaware. I am going to start working on getting my tint waiver from the eye doc.



krazyboi said:


> Bought a LED light bar from Harbor Freight. $30 shipped to my house :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/120-led-rechargeable-under-hood-work-light-60793.html


I use this guy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BDNKQ8/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

When fully charged it is BRIGHT AS ****. And it's small size lets me tuck it into small places when working on something. I've been eyeing up that same light bar from HF but I'm worried that it'll either have a **** battery or just won't be that bright for its size. Let us know!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> When fully charged it is BRIGHT AS ****. And it's small size lets me tuck it into small places when working on something. I've been eyeing up that same light bar from HF but I'm worried that it'll either have a **** battery or just won't be that bright for its size. Let us know!


I was in the store over the weekend and almost bought it for $40 I think. Saw this and glad I waited.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Bought a LED light bar from Harbor Freight. $30 shipped to my house :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/120-led-rechargeable-under-hood-work-light-60793.html


You making underglows Johnny? :screwy:

I suspect my drive flange bolts are loose. Gonna try and check 'em on lunch. Weak.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You making underglows Johnny? :screwy:
> 
> I suspect my drive flange bolts are loose. Gonna try and check 'em on lunch. Weak.


Heck yea!

No, figured it's the best lighting I could use for wrenching, and its cordless.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> Finally installed new trunk LEDs. Dual setup. Thanks tp
> 
> Comparison of new vs old. much much brighter
> 
> ...


where did you get the trunk light from? i got a kit and the trunk light flickered but didnt stay constant. Got sent out a new set and the same thing happened


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> where did you get the trunk light from? i got a kit and the trunk light flickered but didnt stay constant. Got sent out a new set and the same thing happened


I bought them from another member, but they are www.OEMMODS.com lights.

The flickering is due to your car's computer wizardry checking the circuit. If the computer detects incorrect resistance is in the circuit, it will make 4 more attempts at sending power through. After 5 incorrect resistance detections it shuts off the circuit and you get a BULB OUT warning.

Normally incorrect resistance means a blown bulb. In your case it's the LEDs not being CANBUS ready. They need specific resistance to fool the computer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Finally installed new trunk LEDs. Dual setup. Thanks tp
> 
> Comparison of new vs old. much much brighter
> 
> ...


Yay I am getting a set from TP in his last shining hours haha.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Yay I am getting a set from TP in his last shining hours haha.


How does the passenger's side connect? I was thinking about this the other day. I have his kit, still uninstalled. Somewhere. But where do you get power for those LEDs?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yay I am getting a set from TP in his last shining hours haha.


His legacy will live on! I'm also picking up some parts from tp :thumbup:

You'll love the lights if you hate how dark the OEM setup is. It's no joke like 10x brighter.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> How does the passenger's side connect? I was thinking about this the other day. I have his kit, still uninstalled. Somewhere. But where do you get power for those LEDs?


The wiring ties in on the OEM side, you run the connection wire across to the other side - the lights will be run in sequence essentially. 

And yaa man so pumped!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> How does the passenger's side connect? I was thinking about this the other day. I have his kit, still uninstalled. Somewhere. But where do you get power for those LEDs?





Ponto said:


> The wiring ties in on the OEM side, you run the connection wire across to the other side - the lights will be run in sequence essentially.
> 
> And yaa man so pumped!


Right. It's all OEM fit and finish with nice connectors and stuff. I ran mine from the driver's side to the passenger's side by running it along the front edge of the trunk opening, under the bash plate like this:









Don't judge my drawing, there's a bit of scotch in my blood right now.

You also have to snip out some of the little slots on the passenger side to pop the light in. Looks legit though.. and so much light.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Picked up four of these used for 3 bills . Plan on running them as my winters. Now I'm debating on if i want to leave them as is with a few blemishes, or plasti-dip...





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Dipped the wheels and removed the ghetto matte tailights vinyl.




Your wheels look so nice dipped in black. Makes me think that is what I want to do for my wheels this winter. Are you at stock ride height? 

Previous owner of the wheels I just bought had an obvious obsession of parking as close to the curb as possible, so dipped in black to cover that up is probably the way to go. I'm so stoked to have these new wheels it almost makes me want to do my winter set-up right now!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> It's all OEM fit and finish with nice connectors and stuff.


Agreed. I already installed the puddle lights a couple years ago.



BeeAlk said:


>


Thank you this is exactly what I was looking for. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Your wheels look so nice dipped in black. Makes me think that is what I want to do for my wheels this winter. Are you at stock ride height?


Thanks, Iam lowered with Eibach Pro kit springs. They lower the car like 1.2"-1.5"

Go dip your wheels, its nicer than seeing others pics online.

Right now iam watching a fix plastidip video in youtube because yesterday pulled a wheel for balance and the bolts came out with plastidip and peeled off the mounting area.
I resprayed but the relieve looks awful, so i will fix it with some thinner and a small respray.

Go 4 it, i used 3 cans but get the 4 for peace of mind. I also got a silver metalizer for a nice metal finish and not so matte.
G/L


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

wrapped in 3M deep gloss blue metallic & tinted at 35%- new A3 owner- got mine about a month ago. H&R coils & sideskirts on the way


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Did you wrap it yourself? Looks great. Not sure if'd I'd want to wrap my car or paint....


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Did you wrap it yourself? Looks great. Not sure if'd I'd want to wrap my car or paint....


i did not wrap it myself- i know guys who have but i would say their schedule allows them too. I am selling my Si so I drove that while the A3 was getting wrapped. Got it done for $2500- a decent paint job alone would have been about 5K and on the higher end 9k. The wrap should last 3-5 years as i wash weekly even in the winter months.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I got set door puddle lights for sale. 100 shipped.


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi there!

I replaced the Bose subwoofer for a real subwoofer :laugh: I used a high quality custom made enclosure by RadioWorld (UK) and installed a Sundown SD-8 sub and a SAE-600D from the same manufacturer. The result is just *spectacular* 





















































































Two extra pics, I've just painted it after almost 9 years =D




















Cheers!
g.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

galanot said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I replaced the Bose subwoofer for a real subwoofer :laugh: I used a high quality custom made enclosure by RadioWorld (UK) and installed a Sundown SD-8 sub and a SAE-600D from the same manufacturer. The result is just *spectacular*
> 
> ...


Nice! Wish I had known about some of the enclosures available today when I made my own a few years ago :thumbup:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Cool upgraded.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

galanot said:


>


Duuuuuude. Your car is gorgeous. :thumbup:

I didn't know until I saw this picture that your hatch space is so different than an A3s.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> wrapped in 3M deep gloss blue metallic & tinted at 35%- new A3 owner- got mine about a month ago. H&R coils & sideskirts on the way


Wow, that looks incredible for a wrap. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Actually tp did this to my a3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TOYPAJ said:


> Actually tp did this to my a3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

took 2 pics. one b4 the trip and one after. 

first pic with nobody in it, second pic with ppl inside. You can notice how the springs compress with ppl inside, the ride height gets affected a lot.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


>


I'm waiting for your cluster to turn white...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> took 2 pics. one b4 the trip and one after.
> 
> first pic with nobody in it, second pic with ppl inside. You can notice how the springs compress with ppl inside, the ride height gets affected a lot.


Not bad for having mammoths in the back :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Not bad for having mammoths in the back :thumbup:


Yeah thats true


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> I'm waiting for your cluster to turn white...


Ha, me too!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TOYPAJ said:


> Actually tp did this to my a3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like it's difficult to get to the seat heater knob. Is it?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ordered some vinyl samples, but what do people think about these (no Audi content):

Matte Metallic Blue:










Gloss Intense Blue


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ordered some vinyl samples, but what do people think about these (no Audi content):
> 
> Matte Metallic Blue:
> 
> ...


I'd say the matte metallic looks way nicer and would suit the a3 better. I'm assuming your plan is to wrap the whole thing?


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


>


^^Went from this to this:










two coats down, two more to go :vampire:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

shaner3721 said:


> I'd say the matte metallic looks way nicer and would suit the a3 better. I'm assuming your plan is to wrap the whole thing?


That's correct, and I'd agree with you...but I miss having the gloss on my car sometimes.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> That's correct, and I'd agree with you...but I miss having the gloss on my car sometimes.


how much does wrap cost? just for the product i mean.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> how much does wrap cost? just for the product i mean.


Still trying to figure out how much I'll need for the entire vehicle--does anyone have input?

EDIT: Sources came back to say about $650 for material. My shop quoted me $2200 for the full vehicle, but I want to find someone I know with experience that will do it (with my help) for a bit less.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

aroudn 40-60 feet


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Still trying to figure out how much I'll need for the entire vehicle--does anyone have input?
> 
> EDIT: Sources came back to say about $650 for material. My shop quoted me $2200 for the full vehicle, but I want to find someone I know with experience that will do it (with my help) for a bit less.


shop near me did $2500- got gloss- love it. Certainly better than a pitted front end a covers some bad body/paint work the previous owner had done.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

updated the climate control- headlight switch next.

Can the Sline fog light trim on a 2008 be updated at all? I was looking around and i didnt really see anything that looked decent- mostly ebay.

and yea i need an updated shifter


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks good, didnt know that chrome climate control is compatible with prefacelift. Or thats a facelift


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ordered some new tires for the A3. Going to try out the new Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 and see how it goes. Getting my wheels re-finished and then the new rubber will go on.

I also finally got some adjustable end links, so I'll be tweaking my coilovers and setting everything up to get rid of the preload that's jacking one side of the car up. After that it's alignment time, then timing belt service and intake valve cleaning. It's going to be a busy couple of weeks :beer:


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Looks good, didnt know that chrome climate control is compatible with prefacelift. Or thats a facelift


2008 Is the first year that I could take the entire climate control unit and swap it in. I got pre facelift:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

BBK is off!
yay


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Keychain mod. Thanks Ponto!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Keychain mod. Thanks Ponto!


good looking key chain :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone have a good DIY for the inner CV? Mine may or may not **** the bed soon according to my trusted noise diagnostics tech, Rob.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I can honestly say I'm glad I didn't DIY.. unless you have air tools. Makes work faster.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Came back from lunch and got the auto headlight/wiper error. But both are working fine. I'm hoping I can clear the code. If not I'll be dishing $200 for a new light sensor.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just installed fresh R8 Ignition Coils & NGK Laser Premium Platinum Spark Plugs.. Giggidy Giggidy..


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Greddy87 said:


> Just installed fresh R8 Ignition Coils & NGK Laser Premium Platinum Spark Plugs.. Giggidy Giggidy..


loogs good. how much bettter does it rides?


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Floating bottle mod!!! I'll take one.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> loogs good. how much bettter does it rides?[/QUOTE Much better, especially since the A3 is Stage 2 tuned.. I Wrote a review..Check my Build thread, below---v :wave:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Floating bottle mod!!! I'll take one.


I knew you would get it! !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Greddy87 said:


> 2006_A3_2.0T said:
> 
> 
> > loogs good. how much bettter does it rides?[/QUOTE Much better, especially since the A3 is Stage 2 tuned.. I Wrote a review..Check my Build thread, below---v :wave:
> ...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oil change.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I can honestly say I'm glad I didn't DIY.. unless you have air tools. Makes work faster.


Going to just drop it off and have the wizards inspect everything/tighten and replace all loose and damaged parts. I think I'm at my wits end with this car...and she hasn't even seen a full show season


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> a full show season


Son you have lofty goals.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Son you have lofty goals.


If you set unrealistic goals you are bound to hit reasonable ones. :bs:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I have 'new' the window/mirror switches (w/silver on edge) for all 4 doors, brand-new, still sitting in their boxes. Bought them in the original famiry purchase, but never set time aside to install them. My switches are still in good shape, except for one that has a minor chip.
I was thinking of installing them when I am home next, and started researching the DIY/famiry purchase threads for instructions. While I know there are plenty of people who've done the swap, I am a bit hesitant. For me, anytime I do something that is supposed to be 'easy' or 'straight-forward' with this car, it typically ends badly- all buggered-up, with broken clips, me buying replacement parts, etc. Looking at this DIY, I am guessing that it would end up being the case for this mod.
Can anyone here talk me into doing the swap, or provide even more details than those posted?
Otherwise, check the classifieds...


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better I did the drivers door switch in under 10 minutes total. I've had the door cards off many times though. Honestly it is very very easy. Just take your time when trying to remove the switch from the clips holding it into the arm rest. BUT if you decide to sell I'll gladly take all of them besides the master lol.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> I have 'new' the window/mirror switches (w/silver on edge) for all 4 doors, brand-new, still sitting in their boxes. Bought them in the original famiry purchase, but never set time aside to install them. My switches are still in good shape, except for one that has a minor chip.
> I was thinking of installing them when I am home next, and started researching the DIY/famiry purchase threads for instructions. While I know there are plenty of people who've done the swap, I am a bit hesitant. For me, anytime I do something that is supposed to be 'easy' or 'straight-forward' with this car, it typically ends badly- all buggered-up, with broken clips, me buying replacement parts, etc. Looking at this DIY, I am guessing that it would end up being the case for this mod.
> Can anyone here talk me into doing the swap, or provide even more details than those posted?
> Otherwise, check the classifieds...


Just do it. It's very easy, and it's very-very easy after you take the first door card off. No tricky clips or anything.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skotti said:


> I have 'new' the window/mirror switches (w/silver on edge) for all 4 doors, brand-new, still sitting in their boxes. Bought them in the original famiry purchase, but never set time aside to install them. My switches are still in good shape, except for one that has a minor chip.
> I was thinking of installing them when I am home next, and started researching the DIY/famiry purchase threads for instructions. While I know there are plenty of people who've done the swap, I am a bit hesitant. For me, anytime I do something that is supposed to be 'easy' or 'straight-forward' with this car, it typically ends badly- all buggered-up, with broken clips, me buying replacement parts, etc. Looking at this DIY, I am guessing that it would end up being the case for this mod.
> Can anyone here talk me into doing the swap, or provide even more details than those posted?
> Otherwise, check the classifieds...


Drive up here and I'll take care of it for you :beer:

It's not bad really.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

galanot said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I replaced the Bose subwoofer for a real subwoofer :laugh: I used a high quality custom made enclosure by RadioWorld (UK) and installed a Sundown SD-8 sub and a SAE-600D from the same manufacturer. The result is just *spectacular*
> 
> ...


Looks great :thumbup:

i have been looking at the same enclosure for a while now. also have a sundown sa-8 waiting to go in. might actually attempt to make my own enclosure to fit in the wheel well. we'll see...


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

built a false floor to cover my airride stuff. not perfect, but does the job...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Just do it. It's very easy, and it's very-very easy after you take the first door card off. No tricky clips or anything.


Appreciate the encouragement- and KB, you may find yourself with a guest 

I'm guessing better to start with a rear passenger door- practice there, since no one sit there (other than my 2 dogs)?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SBK 
stock brake kit


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

washed and sideskirts installed


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ticked over to 125,000 miles


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

vwlippy said:


> Ticked over to 125,000 miles


So glad to see all these OG A3s kicking well :beer:


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Cleaned up my engine bay*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks good. What did you use?


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Meguiars Quick Detailer and some elbow grease....lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> So glad to see all these OG A3s kicking well :beer:


I just hit 140k :thumbup:


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Beast757 said:


> Meguiars Quick Detailer and some elbow grease....lol


Looks good
Mine needs cleaned, but have always been nervous about it...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

mine too.. just dont wanna spray pressurised water on the engine.. and too lazy to clean it all with a rag


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

cookboy said:


> Looks good
> Mine needs cleaned, but have always been nervous about it...


Thanks. Definitely takes patience and a good ol paint brush to get the dirt and loose grime out of the cracks and corners.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> mine too.. just dont wanna spray pressurised water on the engine..


I keep the wide spray nozzle about 18 inches from the engine and blast away. I will get in close and give a quick blast on the nooks and crannies of the intake manifold and other areas without electrical components. I just try not to shoot directly into the alternator or electric plugs. Remember that the car is designed to be driven at high speed through the rain so it's not that sensitive to having water sprayed at it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I just hit 140k :thumbup:


I'm just about to hit 140k as well.... Kilometres though lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Orzel Bialy (Oct 3, 2011)

I just picked up a 2008 with 60K on the odometer. I'm not gonna go too crazy on this car, perhaps some lowering springs and a new set of oem tt wheels.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Orzel Bialy said:


> I just picked up a 2008 with 60K on the odometer. I'm not gonna go too crazy on this car, perhaps some lowering springs and a new set of oem tt wheels.


Nice. Got any pics? opcorn:


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Finally got the windows tinted on her. Looks that much better.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Beast757 said:


> Finally got the windows tinted on her. Looks that much better.


good looking A3. I need tinting my front windows too. Just did the rears and hatch but used the darkest ever. I think on changing it  cheers


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Went for an oil change with Finn at oakland audi. Bought the audisport license plate cover and trimmed off the plastic on the backing finally. Ran into Terje77










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Orzel Bialy said:


> I'm not gonna go too crazy on this car, perhaps some lowering springs and a new set of oem tt wheels.


Ha, that's what we all say, then one thing leads to another, then another, ect....... have fun with it:laugh:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> Looks better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really gotta do that. 

I did however do this. 










10 Days, 2 Provinces, 1 Island and 1 State.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Is that even far? Please convert to freedom units.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Is that even far? Please convert to freedom units.


That would be 2240 miles in muricanese

Posted day 1 of my trip in my thread. Day 2 to follow here soon.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I really gotta do that.
> 
> I did however do this.
> 
> ...


2 continents too


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

facelifted the light switch- climate control was done last weekend.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> 2 continents too


You mean countries? :sly:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> You mean countries? :sly:


Yea, that!

It was 6:00AM and I was about to get my nap on during my bus to work.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

thought perhaps the boy drove to Russia


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Dropped her off at my buddy's shop for timing belt service, intake valve cleaning, new thermostat, and driver's side outer CV boot...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> thought perhaps the boy drove to Russia


Oh man how epic would that be? Ice Road anyone?!

Or this if it was ever built...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bering_Strait_crossing


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bought a new air filter. The old one looks kinda crummy even after washing it a couple thousand miles ago.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Dropped her off at my buddy's shop for timing belt service, intake valve cleaning, new thermostat, and driver's side outer CV boot...


Nice that you have a buddy to do all that for you. Any buddy discounts?



krazyboi said:


> Bought a new air filter. The old one looks kinda crummy even after washing it a couple thousand miles ago.


I need a new cone filter too. I also need a new elbow coupler - I think mine might be leaking from being over-tightened at some point.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Nice that you have a buddy to do all that for you. Any buddy discounts?


Eh, not sure if it's a buddy discount per se, he's pretty reasonable as it is, particularly compared to the dealership. He's a certified Audi master tech who worked at a dealership for a while before opening his own place. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

changed the purge valve. It feels like another car


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> changed the purge valve. It feels like another car


Yes I just had my purge valve replaced and i feel like it kicks harder.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So my passenger side brake light is stuck on? I'm confused as hell. Lights off, key off and out of the car, brake light is still on. What would cause that to happen?

My first thought was maybe somehow the coding got messed up (while I was driving? I knew it was a snowball's chance), but I checked it and it seems legit. I'll check fuses, but I highly doubt that's it.

I have 2006 with Euro LED taillight mod.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Beast757 said:


> Yes I just had my purge valve replaced and i feel like it kicks harder.


yes thats pretty good. Didnt know about it till a CEL come on the other day, cleared and it didnt show up again, but changed it for peace of mind and turned out it was very bad.

I did blow in the bad one and it holded the air very well  maybe it went bad closed.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Disconnected brake light switch and that didn't change anything. One light, always on. Stumped.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Disconnected brake light switch and that didn't change anything. One light, always on. Stumped.


Any bulb outs? or maybe a screwy connection?

I remember on my gti when all my tailights were burnt out - no bulb outs on that car, my 3rd brake light would stay on dim even with the car off. It was weird, soon as I replaced the bulbs it went away. :screwy:


----------



## daltex (Jan 13, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Disconnected brake light switch and that didn't change anything. One light, always on. Stumped.


Sounds like you have a short somewhere. Check all wiring to make sure it's not touching any surrounding metals.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Any bulb outs? or maybe a screwy connection?
> 
> I remember on my gti when all my tailights were burnt out - no bulb outs on that car, my 3rd brake light would stay on dim even with the car off. It was weird, soon as I replaced the bulbs it went away. :screwy:


Yes, bulb out warning in dash. It seems like a short to me, but I wouldn't even know where to begin looking at the wiring. ****. I'll have to pull the whole car apart. :banghead:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Disconnected brake light switch and that didn't change anything. One light, always on. Stumped.


I wanna see the fix of this.


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

Rob Cote said:


> Disconnected brake light switch and that didn't change anything. One light, always on. Stumped.


Check the adapter harness for the euro led tails.
My adapter was made without the wire seals








Water entered the adapter and corroded some of the wires.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Debadged and tinted front widnows with 35% dark. Gonna post a pic to share soon :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DutchcaribbeanGTI said:


> Check the adapter harness for the euro led tails.
> My adapter was made without the wire seals. Water entered the adapter and corroded some of the wires.


Thanks for the tip! I'll check. This morning I plugged in the taillight before I set out (I've been disconnecting it so as not to drain my battery) and it didn't turn on. I thought that was odd because I didn't change anything. I got in and started 'er up and got the bulb out warning so I turned the lights on and checked it out. The LEDs are on as normal and the brake lights are off as they should be. I didn't have another set of eyes so I backed up to a wall and stepped on the brake pedal and as best I can tell, all 3 are working as normal. So it seems everything is back to normal except the bulb-out warning. And I didn't change anything. :screwy: I also noticed the puddle lights didn't come on when the key was in the on position but the car was off. I can't remember if this is normal or not, but I swear they usually turn on any time the door is open. Not sure if I'm noticing more issues or going crazy.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Puddle lights should be on anytime the door is opened. Also you need to check out all the pins in the headlight and harness connector. Sounds to me like you may have a corroded pin which goes along with what dutchcaribbean said.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Rolled 70k miles, oil change, and cleaned it up...

Anyone know a good shop in the Harrisburg area to carbon cleanout? Not wanting a DIY right now

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll check. This morning I plugged in the taillight before I set out (I've been disconnecting it so as not to drain my battery) and it didn't turn on. I thought that was odd because I didn't change anything. I got in and started 'er up and got the bulb out warning so I turned the lights on and checked it out. The LEDs are on as normal and the brake lights are off as they should be. I didn't have another set of eyes so I backed up to a wall and stepped on the brake pedal and as best I can tell, all 3 are working as normal. So it seems everything is back to normal except the bulb-out warning. And I didn't change anything. :screwy: I also noticed the puddle lights didn't come on when the key was in the on position but the car was off. I can't remember if this is normal or not, but I swear they usually turn on any time the door is open. Not sure if I'm noticing more issues or going crazy.


You may have to clear the bulb-out code with VCDS. I had to do that once for my headlights


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Changed the main rad fan. Now both only work on 95deg high speed and never come on at 85deg low speed temp. Also the A/C doesn't work. Last time it was the compressor. I'm at 233k km's and I need to think about another car. After all the issues I've had with this over the years ... I doubt it will be another Audi. What to get next is the question and how to fix what's wrong now?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Barn01 said:


> Changed the main rad fan. Now both only work on 95deg high speed and never come on at 85deg low speed temp. Also the A/C doesn't work. Last time it was the compressor. I'm at 233k km's and I need to think about another car. After all the issues I've had with this over the years ... I doubt it will be another Audi. What to get next is the question and how to fix what's wrong now?


Most likely your fan issue and your A/C issue are connected. Typically, if the fan isn't working, the A/C won't run since the fan also draws air across the condenser coil. With no air flowing across it, the refrigerant can't get rid of any heat and it causes problems for your compressor. The system is designed not to operate in that situation to keep you from damaging anything related to the A/C system. I think if you get your fan issue resolved it will fix your A/C problem. I know on my wife's car (Jetta) the A/C stopped working because a connector came loose and the radiator fan wasn't running. Got the fan running and the A/C started working again. Does your fan run when you turn the key "ON" but don't have the car on?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Now the brake light on that side doesn't work at all. :facepalm::screwy:

The wiring looks intact at the taillight, the bulbs all appear fine. the bulb tray and connectors have no corrosion. So confuse.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Couldnt help myself










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Some more










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> Couldnt help myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice A3. They're looking a little pudgy these days


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Replaced the battery again, like clock work, 2010, 2012, 2014; Thank goodness, the dealer replaced it for free :wave: and a free car wash to boot :wave: :wave:

Saw the new A3 at the dealership and the wheel gap is hideous 

My fav mechanic at the dealership says the sport package has not made it to our shores yet :what:

Saw a dekar beige (?) new A3Q on the freeway to work earlier this week, not bad, but I still wouldn't own a sedan


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Since i resprayed the a3 a few months back, the grey interior didnt match to well with the new color. So....

I did an interior swap and switched it all to black









Donor car









Donor car all gutted 









Taking mine apart









Meh, door cards in









Black everything


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Most likely your fan issue and your A/C issue are connected. Typically, if the fan isn't working, the A/C won't run since the fan also draws air across the condenser coil. With no air flowing across it, the refrigerant can't get rid of any heat and it causes problems for your compressor. The system is designed not to operate in that situation to keep you from damaging anything related to the A/C system. I think if you get your fan issue resolved it will fix your A/C problem. I know on my wife's car (Jetta) the A/C stopped working because a connector came loose and the radiator fan wasn't running. Got the fan running and the A/C started working again. Does your fan run when you turn the key "ON" but don't have the car on?



I don't think it does but i'll check it this afternoon. Should they both come on with key in the on position and engine off? If so then at what speed?


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

From this:









To this:


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Showed her off today at a tuner show.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> Since i resprayed the a3 a few months back, the grey interior didnt match to well with the new color. So....
> 
> I did an interior swap and switched it all to black
> 
> ...


Damn Tony! That interior swap looks serious. I'm jealous of all black everything  So, respray huh? No more ocean blue?  What did you go with? Pics!


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meh, you should have kept the stock wheels. 


The new wheels look terrible. :thumbdown:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

JDBVR6 said:


> Meh, you should have kept the stock wheels.
> 
> 
> The new wheels look terrible. :thumbdown:


I think they look great 

I didn't get rid of the old stock wheels, just put them away for the winter months.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I would lower the stance with some coilovers or lowering springs.




gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> I think they look great
> 
> I didn't get rid of the old stock wheels, just put them away for the winter months.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I would lower the stance with some coilovers or lowering springs.




Cam follower and N80 are next up. Then the DSG service. I think springs are probably going to happen. Might wait until after winter.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Damn Tony! That interior swap looks serious. I'm jealous of all black everything  So, respray huh? No more ocean blue?  What did you go with? Pics!


Yeah i resprayed it a few months back, went with suzuka grey 
The swap wasnt too bad it just took up a good amount of time over a few days
There are a few pics floating around in the whoring thread of the new color, check out my ig @swaglessa3 for more pics


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ordered replacement strut bearings for my front Slam XL struts. Apparently 2k miles is the lifespan of the OE AirLift part?


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^Old cam follower, it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be, as it was likely the original with 94k. The black coating was completely worn off, but there didn't appear to be any scoring on the cam itself. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> ^^^Old cam follower, it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be, as it was likely the original with 94k. The black coating was completely worn off, but there didn't appear to be any scoring on the cam itself. :thumbup:


yeah mine was similar when pulled it out. :thumbup: is good to havea fresh one in there for peace of mind


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally built a fiberglass box and amp rack for my sub.


----------



## laloggia (Jun 30, 2009)

Picked up this 09 about 2 months ago. 










Decided to tint the windows and throw on some Coilovers. Also had the DSG serviced....purrs like a kitten.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Started collecting too many parts so I had to get installin'

Putting RS grille in, replacing headlights, fixing bumper cover tab





































Ran out of time so I'll have to resume tomorrow.

Anyone else who's installed their rs grille, did you have to cut this cross section out?


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Anyone else who's installed their rs grille, did you have to cut this cross section out?


Nope, went right in over it. I will caution that while most mounting points are deep enough, some are slightly shallower, so watch your screw lengths. Good luck, now the fun part awaits in finishing it off!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just installed LED interior lights..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Darby76x said:


> Nope, went right in over it. I will caution that while most mounting points are deep enough, some are slightly shallower, so watch your screw lengths. Good luck, now the fun part awaits in finishing it off!


It doesn't look tacky being able to see that unfinished looking bar right behind the mesh? Got any pics? I painted my bumper bar before I realized this section of the bumper cover wasn't coming out with the grille.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> It doesn't look tacky being able to see that unfinished looking bar right behind the mesh? Got any pics? I painted my bumper bar before I realized this section of the bumper cover wasn't coming out with the grille.


I should've plasti dipped that part black. But honestly, it's barely noticeable. Since your car is black, you're golden. Pics of the grille when you install it! 



DG7Projects said:


>


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> I should've plasti dipped that part black. But honestly, it's barely noticeable. Since your car is black, you're golden. Pics of the grille when you install it!


Im gonna mock it together and see how it looks. If I don't like it I'll take it apart and cut it out. Doesn't look too bad in your pic, but I won't have a plate there either.

How did you attach your rings?


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Bee, sorry forgot to note my grille has the bar/plate filler accross, not straight mesh like yours and DG7s. Guess you need to decide what looks acceptable to you.


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

I plastidipped that bar and the crash bar. That's what was suggested in the installation instructions.


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

Recently upgraded my stereo to a Pioneer AVH-7500BT (love this single din stereo with flip out 7" screen) , new APR pedals that I've always wanted in a car since I was a kid lol, recently bought new Miro rims 18" with new 225/40R18 Bridgestone Potenza Sports (love them also) , lowered it with H&R springs, blacked out the rings and bought an SLine grille, bought Vortex front lip, yellow fogs and yellow fog films, got into an accident last winter and had my whole car painted at my dads shop and added pearls to the paint. Getting new headlights next week, new brakes after the winter and planning on new exhaust system and also a light tint to the tail lights.:laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

luv it. looks wonders specially with the grille and the votex lip. I like the pedals too, and that headunit works great, never thought of a single din 7"display. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Luki13 said:


> I plastidipped that bar and the crash bar. That's what was suggested in the installation instructions.


Interesting, I didn't even know there were any installation instructions..

Anyway, I tried it out with the bumper bar in place:









I didn't like it, so I started cutting:









And removed the piece, yikes!









Totally worth it:









I ran out of light so barely got to get much more done. I need to rewire my fog lights before I put it all back together, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Interesting, I didn't even know there were any installation instructions..
> 
> Anyway, I tried it out with the bumper bar in place:
> 
> ...


:thumbup: good job it looks much cleaner without that plastic thing.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> How did you attach your rings?


like this:



DG7Projects said:


> -scour internet for ring holder
> -read thread about RS style grilles on this forum w/ links that ceese posted regarding rings/ring holders (I can't find the thread right now)
> -order black rings that belong on an RS2 (via one of the links ceese provided) for less than $60, shipped from EU.
> -receive rings after 3 weeks
> ...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

So you mounted the rings directly to tthe grille mesh? No plate between the rings and grille?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> So you mounted the rings directly to tthe grille mesh? No plate between the rings and grille?


Correct. 

I found the website I bought my rings from:

http://www.cool-wheels.com/shop/products-page/body-styling/audi/audi-rs2-front-grill-rings/

If you click the 3rd photo, those are the threads I talked about in my description of how I mounted the rings. :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Warmed her up


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Warmed her up





Rob Cote said:


>





Rob Cote said:


>


:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Warmed her up


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Warmed her up


I want to lick it.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

All done. My method to attach the rings? Super glue :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice work!! 

That ring holder was my biggest pet peve with that grill.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Nice work!!
> 
> That ring holder was my biggest pet peve with that grill.


i ended up using a ring holder off a different grill for mine...
but i do like the way that looks without the holder :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Warmed her up


Maybe I'm just not "cool" enough, but I think the rim poke and yellow headlights look silly.

But the rest is very nice.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Warmed her uhttp://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xfa1/t51.2885-15/10724975_561144963987211_964804074_n.jpg[/img]


Love the lights... is that a spray? Also, is it legal?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


>





azoceanblue said:


> :heart: :heart: :heart:





NBPT_A3 said:


>





BeeAlk said:


> I want to lick it.


:laugh::laugh::heart::heart: I'm blushing 



MisterJJ said:


> Maybe I'm just not "cool" enough, but I think the rim poke and yellow headlights look silly.
> 
> But the rest is very nice.


Thanks :beer:




Love the RS style honeycomb grille. You guys are making me jealous. Glad you guys have come up with a way to mount the rings without the "solid" background baseplate thingy :beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cookboy said:


> Love the lights... is that a spray? Also, is it legal?


Thanks sir. It's a film (Lamin-X). I'm sure it varies from place to place whether they're legal or not. Guess I'll have to let you know once I find out :laugh:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Dipped the stock center caps and peeled/removed from chrome:


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just installed some LED bulbs into the fogs. Tried HIDs but they'd give me error codes and pop fuses. So far the LEDs are sic and really bright. Can't wait for night time. Pics later 

These are what I got 
Direct Plug Error Free LED H11 2000lm Head Light Fog Lamp Cree Xm 2l by SiriusLED http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K61CG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_tXyoub0KXGBKS


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


>


lowering springs comes to mind  

Like the wheels, I plastidiped the center caps too but trying to figure how to remove the aftermarket caps without removing the wheels to install the oem ones.

Because I plastidiped the wheels mounted, everytime I remove the bolts they peel off a whole section of plastidip.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> lowering springs comes to mind
> 
> Like the wheels, I plastidiped the center caps too but trying to figure how to remove the aftermarket caps without removing the wheels to install the oem ones.
> 
> Because I plastidiped the wheels mounted, everytime I remove the bolts they peel off a whole section of plastidip.



I'm really happy with how the wheels turned out. Just running them for the winter months, but I think they came together really well. I love the dipped center caps. Finishes the look I was hoping for. 

The lowered look is in the works. I've been shopping for what brand springs I want to go with. Any suggestions? I have to get the maintenance finished first, though. I've done PCV, N80, cam follower and fuel filter. Next up is the DSG service, and finally the timing belt/water pump.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

audicoop79 said:


> Just installed some LED bulbs into the fogs. Tried HIDs but they'd give me error codes and pop fuses. So far the LEDs are sic and really bright. Can't wait for night time. Pics later
> 
> These are what I got
> Direct Plug Error Free LED H11 2000lm Head Light Fog Lamp Cree Xm 2l by SiriusLED http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K61CG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_tXyoub0KXGBKS


Did you happen to get before/after pics w/ stock vs LED?


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Did you happen to get before/after pics w/ stock vs LED?


No cuz I installed them during the day. Probably should have lol. I'll take a pic of after though later. They look great at night and are a whole lot better then stock halogen


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's a day time pic


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Any suggestions?


For lowering springs H&R's sports provide a nice stance. If I would do it again thats my choice. I have Eibach pro kit and while they are good I think they arent the perfect stance but they are ok.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

audicoop79 said:


> Here's a day time pic


man it looks gorgoeus. They look deeper white and brighter. :thumbup: gonna get them at Amazon with a set of H7's.


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> man it looks gorgoeus. They look deeper white and brighter. :thumbup: gonna get them at Amazon with a set of H7's.


Thanks! And nice, good choice. They're fed bright at night and do a great job. You'll love em


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I spent about five hours today polishing the paint and putting down a coat of sealant. Audi paint is some kind of "worst of both worlds" concoction that is incredibly easy to introduce defects to but somehow hard as a bitch to remove them. Using a Griot's DA with Meguiar's M105 on an orange pad still left behind some scratches  I need to get one of the Rupes Bigfoot DAs and pick up some microfiber pads and Meguiars M100 if I'm ever going to get it perfect...

No pics today since it started raining right when I finished. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

You should head my way and polish my car. Then we can hit up Dogfish Head for grub.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> You should head my way and polish my car. Then we can hit up Dogfish Head for grub.


Then I will meet you guys at DFH and my car can be polished too.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BeeAlk said:


> Then I will meet you guys at DFH and my car can be polished too.


Then you guys can come down to Miami and help polish mine too. Then we can hit up the beach.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Then you guys can come down to Miami and help polish mine too. Then we can hit up the beach.


Gangbang #3


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Finally on Raceland Ultimos!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally installed my heated convex side mirrors. Took about 10 seconds each. And to my surprise both mirrors were already wired for the heated elements, didn't expect that.

Anyone know if any coding is required?




Beast757 said:


> Finally on Raceland Ultimos!!


Looks good :beer:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

yes i believe all a3s come wired for heated mirrors however only cars equipped with cold weather package come coded. my car came coded but its worth a check. i believe its in convenience module but don't quote me on that. also check your window switch, mine has the heated mirror picture for the middle position.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

louiekaps said:


> yes i believe all a3s come wired for heated mirrors however only cars equipped with cold weather package come coded. my car came coded but its worth a check. i believe its in convenience module but don't quote me on that. also check your window switch, mine has the heated mirror picture for the middle position.


The coding used to be in the Sticky for the DIYs but the link no longer works. Weird since it's a fourtitude link


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> All done. My method to attach the rings? Super glue :laugh:


looks good bud! loving the rims too haha


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

louiekaps said:


> yes i believe all a3s come wired for heated mirrors however only cars equipped with cold weather package come coded. my car came coded but its worth a check. i believe its in convenience module but don't quote me on that. also check your window switch, mine has the heated mirror picture for the middle position.





neu318 said:


> The coding used to be in the Sticky for the DIYs but the link no longer works. Weird since it's a fourtitude link


The DIY section is a major failure at this point. I need to figure out the coding I guess..

My switch doesn't have a heated mirror symbol in the center.. but these are the BKS tuning chrome tipped switches, not sure if my originals had it or not. I'll have to check on that.



savs9two said:


> looks good bud! loving the rims too haha


Thanks man :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BeeAlk said:


> The DIY section is a major failure at this point. I need to figure out the coding I guess..
> 
> My switch doesn't have a heated mirror symbol in the center.. but these are the BKS tuning chrome tipped switches, not sure if my originals had it or not. I'll have to check on that.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly it's either just plugging in the wire and no coding, or something like clicking on passenger door in vagcom and clicking on heated mirror installed. If I get a chance today I'll take a look and see.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Found this coding over at audi-sport.net

_*Select 09 (Central Electronics)
Coding -> Function 07*
Byte 01 Bit 4Heated Side Mirror installed_


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Found this coding over at audi-sport.net
> 
> _*Select 09 (Central Electronics)
> Coding -> Function 07*
> Byte 01 Bit 4Heated Side Mirror installed_


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BeeAlk said:


> Perfect, thanks!



:thumbup::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ordered 2 tires b/c I won't pass my safety inspection for the rear tires. Pretty bald in the inner portion.

$300 for 2 Continental DWS via eBay (discounttiredirect). There's a $100 off $400 coupon which ends tomorrow.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

It hit 50k the other day. Lots of miles some good times but never left me stranded hopefully the same when I hit 100k


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

wishntoboutside said:


> It hit 50k the other day. Lots of miles some good times but never left me stranded hopefully the same when I hit 100k


Did you said something?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Evo V said:


> Did you said something?


wow man weird number there. THats a 09 with an S3 cluster?? looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> wow man weird number there. THats a 09 with an S3 cluster?? looks good :thumbup:


Crappy cell phone picture. I'm thinking to replace the timing chains, tensioners and the guides with the next oil change. So far the only issue I had with the car was leaking rear main shaft seal at 120K.


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Had the scratches, dings and dents removed from all over the bumper.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

My fun last night....










Then










Oh- Snap I forgot to get the pin. After panicking I found out it was wrote on the back of the unit.










So easy to install. Pretty much all plug and play!


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

My fun last night....










Then










Oh- Snap I forgot to get the pin. After panicking I found out it was wrote on the back of the unit.










So easy to install. Pretty much all plug and play!


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Beast757 said:


> Had the scratches, dings and dents removed from all over the bumper.


glad one of my pinoy brothers could help you out!


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

tcardio1 said:


> glad one of my pinoy brothers could help you out!


I'm pinoy too....


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Beast757 said:


> I'm pinoy too....


One of many in that region too lol I need to open up Jollibee in the DMV. But yea, installed the Forge DV Spacer I bought from burbank2broward today, now it makes pew pew noise.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Beast757 said:


> I'm pinoy too....


Pinoy-Italian here. :beer:


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Did a DSG filter and fluid change. Was long overdue, I'm at 133,000km. 4.6L out the bottom. Top fill method, 4.6L in, and a new aluminum filter housing. Only spilled 150mL.... pissed me off ,was rushing at one point, my own stupid fault.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

L_A_456 said:


> Did a DSG filter and fluid change. Was long overdue, I'm at 133,000km. 4.6L out the bottom. Top fill method, 4.6L in, and a new aluminum filter housing. Only spilled 150mL.... pissed me off ,was rushing at one point, my own stupid fault.


Nice, iam doing this soon and have vcds, but i don't know if it can be overfilled with this way, so then use vcds to spill the excess?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Nice, iam doing this soon and have vcds, but i don't know if it can be overfilled with this way, so then use vcds to spill the excess?


Any overfill will be drained out from the snorkel.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Any overfill will be drained out from the snorkel.


IF the engine is running. It's easy to just leave the snorkel in place and start filling up the fluid, thinking any excess will run out. But the snorkel is to set the height with the engine running, which suspends a lot of fluid within the transmission. You have to have the drain plug in place, fill with 5 liters, start car, put transmission in different modes for a few seconds each, then remove drain plug with engine still running. When transmission reaches correct temp, replace drain plug. There's plenty of DIY's out there showing the whole thing. This is assuming you have VCDS to monitor temp.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> IF the engine is running. It's easy to just leave the snorkel in place and start filling up the fluid, thinking any excess will run out. But the snorkel is to set the height with the engine running, which suspends a lot of fluid within the transmission. You have to have the drain plug in place, fill with 5 liters, start car, put transmission in different modes for a few seconds each, then remove drain plug with engine still running. When transmission reaches correct temp, replace drain plug. There's plenty of DIY's out there showing the whole thing. This is assuming you have VCDS to monitor temp.


I should'e been more clear. Also, using an IR temp gun pointed at the trans has been shown to be really close to vcds temp readings - if you don't have the cable.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks for the input. I will top fill with 5 liters, warm tranny monitored with vcds, shifter trough all gears, remove drain plug, let it drip, replace drain plug. :thumbup:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

50k mile oil change and replaced the spark plugs. VCDS is still reporting some misfires though... guess I'll be doing a Carbon clean soon.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

dman4486 said:


> 50k mile oil change and replaced the spark plugs. VCDS is still reporting some misfires though... guess I'll be doing a Carbon clean soon.


Did you replace the coil packs as well? Not a bad idea to do the carbon, but the coil packs could be the culprit.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Did you replace the coil packs as well? Not a bad idea to do the carbon, but the coil packs could be the culprit.


I did notice some odd buildup on the plug end of #1 and #2 coil packs but I didn't have a brush to reach up in there...

The misfires I am getting are only when cold, only for the first minute or 2 of running and seem to be distributed across cylinders 1, 2, and 4. Are the Packs also known to only miss when cold?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

dman4486 said:


> I did notice some odd buildup on the plug end of #1 and #2 coil packs but I didn't have a brush to reach up in there...
> 
> The misfires I am getting are only when cold, only for the first minute or 2 of running and seem to be distributed across cylinders 1, 2, and 4. Are the Packs also known to only miss when cold?


Mine only misfired when cold. And mine looked pristine. These things seem to fail very quickly. I replaced mine with the red R8 coilpacks and haven't had a misfire since.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dman4486 said:


> I did notice some odd buildup on the plug end of #1 and #2 coil packs but I didn't have a brush to reach up in there...
> 
> The misfires I am getting are only when cold, only for the first minute or 2 of running and seem to be distributed across cylinders 1, 2, and 4. Are the Packs also known to only miss when cold?





BeeAlk said:


> Mine only misfired when cold. And mine looked pristine. These things seem to fail very quickly. I replaced mine with the red R8 coilpacks and haven't had a misfire since.


I went through this around 60k miles. I did spark plugs first. Problem went away for a while. Then it came back very rarely. I replaced coil packs under warranty. Problem went away for a while then it came back infrequently. Then it was more consistent. Finally, I cleaned the intake valves and I was good for ~50k miles. Now it is time to do it again.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

After 4+ yrs running with tinted side marker I finally got trolled by the porkies and was issued a $160 ticket... this douche didn't even let me off with a warning even after I showed him I had my ambers in the glovebox. On the plus side, those two hobo's were so dumb, they didn't even notice my dark tints....

Now I gotta totally kill my clean look and go back to fugly ambers...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

everfresh59 said:


> After 4+ yrs running with tinted side marker I finally got trolled by the porkies and was issued a $160 ticket... this douche didn't even let me off with a warning even after I showed him I had my ambers in the glovebox. On the plus side, those two hobo's were so dumb, they didn't even notice my dark tints....
> 
> Now I gotta totally kill my clean look and go back to fugly ambers...


Man that sucks. The other day a piggy threated me to put me almost behind bars because i was driving without a front liscense plate. I showed him that i had it with me and was ok but still odd. I need to do the tow hook mod.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Painted my wheel caps


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Painted my wheel caps


:thumbup:

How did u do it? I sprayed over the rings, waited a couple of minutes, and then used a scratch awl to lift it a bit on the ring, and peeled it off. Makes for a real nice look with the black surround and the chrome rings


----------



## jazz5000 (Apr 8, 2011)

Retrofitted some LED puddle lights to my A3.

No pics atm though


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> How did u do it? I sprayed over the rings, waited a couple of minutes, and then used a scratch awl to lift it a bit on the ring, and peeled it off. Makes for a real nice look with the black surround and the chrome rings


The rings are removable, at least those oem ones. 
With a sharp edge just take them apart.
I sanded everything, dipped the caps with matte black and a light coat of silver metalizer, then painted the small rings with a chrome spray paint.
I was exceptic at first but when they are on its pretty nice. :thumbup:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> The rings are removable, at least those oem ones.
> With a sharp edge just take them apart.
> I sanded everything, dipped the caps with matte black and a light coat of silver metalizer, then painted the small rings with a chrome spray paint.
> I was exceptic at first but when they are on its pretty nice. :thumbup:


Drinking a beer is mandatory for this type of detail-driven work:










And then I spray painted the grey plastic and made it black.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DLV said:


> Drinking a beer is mandatory for this type of detail-driven work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice black


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice black


I'm colorblind...but those still look grey to me, just a shade darker.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I'm colorblind...but those still look grey to me, just a shade darker.


lol yeah still gray. but coud be more like the plasti dip black with lots of light. dunno really


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> The rings are removable, at least those oem ones.
> With a sharp edge just take them apart.
> I sanded everything, dipped the caps with matte black and a light coat of silver metalizer, then painted the small rings with a chrome spray paint.
> I was exceptic at first but when they are on its pretty nice. :thumbup:


not to be anti DIY but Audi makes those in black for the TTS but I agree cheaper is the way to go


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Installed the Euro tails from TP and the LED reverse lights I got from Johnny too!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> not to be anti DIY but Audi makes those in black for the TTS but I agree cheaper is the way to go


lol yeah I would have bought them but because Iam in southamerica shipping costs are $$$ not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> LED reverse lights from Johnny


Need more info plz. Do want.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Need more info plz. Do want.


They are the ones from de auto key.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Need more info plz. Do want.


Little more helpful.



















5 Chip Cree LED.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my RNS-E unit today! It's a brand new 193 G unit sourced from Neozawa, highly recommend him. Also got a 6 disc cd changer from him, even though I probably won't use it much, it was cheap lol. I had a gps fakra coming off the shark fin so I ran an extension cable to that. Luckily, my sat module is compatible with rnse so I still can use that. And finally I changed the wiring to keep my factory aux port in service. So far I love it! Got a 32 gb sd card for now and so far it works great. Just need to transfer about 20 gigs of MP4 to MP3-________-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That map looks way nicer than my 07! How much was it if you don't mind me asking? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

He charges $1100 for brand new unit coded for north America with maps and all the install gear. They are a bit cheaper on eBay from Eastern Europe but those are used and if I had any issues I'd rather deal with someone in New Jersey than Lithuania.


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome looking nav unit! I have a few questions if you don't mind.

I'm new to A3's, just got my 2006 A3 and haven't actually even seen it yet (thread to come soon!), so bare with me. If I have an '06 without an RNS unit at all, just standard radio and CD player, does he have an option to upgrade to a Nav unit for the pre-facelift A3's? Are there options out there for me to just get a used one from someone parting a car out and just connect that into my car?

Thanks!
Shane


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang so essentially typical brand new cost. But good points for sure. 


Wonder if I can just upgrade my screen lol. Nothing wrong with it. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

I believe for 2006 you need to modify the climate control to get the double din rnse to fit. That is assuming you have a single din, however I don't know much on the 06 struggles.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Ponto, that might be possible however it may also be that the graphics processor is different as well. Definitely worth looking into, have never heard of it being done tho.


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

I believe it's a double-din, here's a picture: 









Can anyone else chime in and let me know what I have to do to upgrade to a old or new nav unit? I'm not super concerned about the maps and nav part, but would love the music interface and larger screen as well as capability to connect sd cards with music to the system.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

shaner3721 said:


> I believe it's a double-din, here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a double-DIN unit, so that takes care of the hard part. You'll need an adapter harness to go from your car's Symphony wiring to an RNS-E. I'd recommend the newer 2010+ unit as they have a nicer screen, faster processor, and they support SDCH cards, whereas with the older units I believe you are limited to like 2 GB per card or something like that. Also, the newer RNS-E supports the AMI, although you might have to upgrade your CAN gateway in order to use it. :thumbup:


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Just one other thought and I'm sure I'll get some hate for this one. Has anybody tried one of these: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291035135186?_mwBanner=1
I'm assuming that most people like to stick to the stock unit, but these seem wayyyy cheaper (assuming they work)...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

shaner3721 said:


> Thanks for the info. Just one other thought and I'm sure I'll get some hate for this one. Has anybody tried one of these: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291035135186?_mwBanner=1
> I'm assuming that most people like to stick to the stock unit, but these seem wayyyy cheaper (assuming they work)...


Wow. That's a really nice match. I would be all over that if the finish was just a little bit more matter. Is that a word? Still, a very strong contender as far as aftermarket head units go.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow totally missed that that was double din. Saw the squinty screen and assumed.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

shaner3721 said:


> Thanks for the info. Just one other thought and I'm sure I'll get some hate for this one. Has anybody tried one of these: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291035135186?_mwBanner=1
> I'm assuming that most people like to stick to the stock unit, but these seem wayyyy cheaper (assuming they work)...


That plus a Double-Din conversion from BKS would total the cost of a used unit alone...hmmmm


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-...-A3-Year-2003-2011-DVD-Player/1875742014.html

This one has good reviews. Not sure if I would still buy one though.

PS: I don't think any of these units work with satellite radio


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

AUDI EH3 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-...-A3-Year-2003-2011-DVD-Player/1875742014.html


Most cars I've been in while in China have had cheap aftermarket NAV systems put in them. They are slow, glitchy, and have horrible graphics. Notice that all the pictures of the unit have photo-shopped pictures in the screen and not the real thing.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Most cars I've been in while in China have had cheap aftermarket NAV systems put in them. They are slow, glitchy, and have horrible graphics. Notice that all the pictures of the unit have photo-shopped pictures in the screen and not the real thing.


Resolution is 800x480, yich.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Resolution is 800x480, yich.


lol my Pioneer P4300 has a resolution of WQVGA (480x240).
but still has good looks, connectivity and reproduce Divx pretty good.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Changed oil with Motul Excess 5w40 umpkin:
next week Iam doing DSG eace:

And dipped the front grille, as posted on the other thread lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

installed my updated switches finally, along with some RS goodness. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone see the new Avengers Age of Ultron trailer?!

Loved this perfectly centered haha


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

audicoop79 said:


> Anyone see the new Avengers Age of Ultron trailer?!
> 
> Loved this perfectly centered haha


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7060704-Spotted-A3-in-Age-of-Ultron


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sweet! Lol


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Replaced the timing chain tensioner in it


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Blacked out my grill. Pulled the bumper but left the grill in place—was afraid I'd break too many tabs—which allowed me to easily paint it from several different angles. Seven coats of Plasti Dip in all. Also dipped the fog light surrounds. Pretty pleased with the results. Time will tell regarding durability.


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

lausch said:


> Blacked out my grill. Pulled the bumper but left the grill in place—was afraid I'd break too many tabs—which allowed me to easily paint it from several different angles. Seven coats of Plasti Dip in all. Also dipped the fog light surrounds. Pretty pleased with the results. Time will tell regarding durability.


Looks great! Nice work.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Time will tell regarding durability.


As far as rock chips go, it'll hold up better than your factory paint will. As long as your prep was good.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

lausch said:


> Blacked out my grill. Pulled the bumper but left the grill in place—was afraid I'd break too many tabs—which allowed me to easily paint it from several different angles. Seven coats of Plasti Dip in all. Also dipped the fog light surrounds. Pretty pleased with the results. Time will tell regarding durability.


looks very nice!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Passed my safety inspection!!! Just had to remove my taillight tint on the spot though.



lausch said:


> Blacked out my grill. Pulled the bumper but left the grill in place—was afraid I'd break too many tabs—which allowed me to easily paint it from several different angles. Seven coats of Plasti Dip in all. Also dipped the fog light surrounds. Pretty pleased with the results. Time will tell regarding durability.


Nice work Brian! :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> installed my updated switches finally, along with some RS goodness.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Did you buy those wingbacks?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Did you buy those wingbacks?


You mean the center console grab handles? If so yes. Along with the door handles. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

are those nokya yellow drls?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> You mean the center console grab handles? If so yes. Along with the door handles.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


You bought the RS ones that are super expensive? Which ones did you get? Mine are all pealing.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> You bought the RS ones that are super expensive? Which ones did you get? Mine are all pealing.


Yeah those ones... Door arm rests too. 












I do have my old grab handles up for sale too btw - in really good shape.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Yeah those ones... Door arm rests too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice- going to try and facelift the climate control unit?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> Looks real nice- going to try and facelift the climate control unit?


Doesn't work on the older cars. But I might source the knobs, along with the RNS-E knobs too at some point.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> Are those nokya yellow drls?


Why yes they are. I love the look, both on and when parked (off).

Post-install post, eye candy below.










Close up, post headlight refinishing, more eye candy below.










They're 21 watt. I have 27 watt bulbs in the classifieds (vendor sent me the wrong wattage). You can have them for $5 to cover a box and shipping. Use at your own risk.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> Doesn't work on the older cars. But I might source the knobs, along with the RNS-E knobs too at some point.


Just source a new RNS-E. Worth it IMO


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Doesn't work on the older cars. But I might source the knobs, along with the RNS-E knobs too at some point.


i facelifted my 2008- the whole unit swapped over. I believe any A3's later than 2007 you can swap everything over. I have seat heat etc. and it all works great


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

lausch said:


> Why yes they are. I love the look, both on and when parked (off).
> 
> Post-install post, eye candy below.
> 
> ...


look great- have to put this on the short list. I have the fog overlays and bulbs ready to go in. the DRls do look nice as well


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Just source a new RNS-E. Worth it IMO


30 dollars vs. 600 dollars. :screwy:



Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> i facelifted my 2008- the whole unit swapped over. I believe any A3's later than 2007 you can swap everything over. I have seat heat etc. and it all works great


My car is an 07 so yea out of luck.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

crew219 said:


> Just source a new RNS-E. Worth it IMO


Sorry to be taking over the thread but as a new audi owner i have alot to learn- i have been looking for new units- i know on audisport they have a guy who can source them locally- thats obviously the UK- anyone know someone in the states that could get the new units or where should i look- anything better than fleabay? Would it be a direct plug and play into my 2008? The climate control was direct replacement.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> Sorry to be taking over the thread but as a new audi owner i have alot to learn- i have been looking for new units- i know on audisport they have a guy who can source them locally- thats obviously the UK- anyone know someone in the states that could get the new units or where should i look- anything better than fleabay? Would it be a direct plug and play into my 2008? The climate control was direct replacement.


No worries man its all good. The newer rnse are plug and play as well. 

Couple eBay sellers have good ones. Otherwise you will be at the 1k price range for an updated one. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> Sorry to be taking over the thread but as a new audi owner i have alot to learn- i have been looking for new units- i know on audisport they have a guy who can source them locally- thats obviously the UK- anyone know someone in the states that could get the new units or where should i look- anything better than fleabay? Would it be a direct plug and play into my 2008? The climate control was direct replacement.


Get it from Zawa. 

neozawa-at-gmail.com

Tons of positive reviews for this guy and I've purchased 2 units from him myself. 

http://forums.quattroworld.com/classifieds-parts/msgs/21083.phtml


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> No worries man its all good. The newer rnse are plug and play as well.
> 
> Couple eBay sellers have good ones. Otherwise you will be at the 1k price range for an updated one.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


A lot of the eBay ones are either stolen or have damaged anti-glare screens, which they then polish off the anti-glare coating. Zawa takes new European A3 units and flashes them with NA firmware and provides harnesses, nav disc + original literature. IIRC my first unit from him was received just a ew months after the production date on the unit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Get it from Zawa.
> 
> neozawa-at-gmail.com
> 
> ...


What's his actual price on a unit? I see reference to used prices, dealer prices but not his price.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> What's his actual price on a unit? I see reference to used prices, dealer prices but not his price.


It varies for each model and how you want it configured but IIRC I paid $1100 for my A3 unit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> It varies for each model and how you want it configured but IIRC I paid $1100 for my A3 unit.


Yea I am ok with just updating my knobs for now lol.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Yea I am ok with just updating my knobs for now lol.


the knobs are not direct replacement though correct? 

http://www.bks-tuning.com/audi/a3-s3-rs3/a3-8p/interior/oem-audi-rns-e-chrome-knobs.html

I thought that more light came through as the chrome ones are a tad smaller?


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Yea I am ok with just updating my knobs for now lol.


Ya know just to put a nugget in your head...you need to change your armrest to the new stitching. I mean if you went this far then finish it baller styleopcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> Ya know just to put a nugget in your head...you need to change your armrest to the new stitching. I mean if you went this far then finish it baller styleopcorn:


Yeah its on my agenda to get it recovered in the future to match.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*Plasti Dip Grill*




























Plasti Dip grill. YMMV. Maryland plate goes back on tomorrow—wanted to give it a day in the sun to cure.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yeah its on my agenda to get it recovered in the future to match.


Why not just do it now and complete it all? RedlineGoods has the A3 arm rest template already (I got mine done a few months back and sent them my stock pieces to use as templates). It's $50, any color and stitching. You can even get extra padding put in if you wanted to. They did a really good job with mine.

And they have a 15% off Halloween sale going on right now.

https://redlinegoods.com/AudiA30310shiftboot.php


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Why not just do it now and complete it all? RedlineGoods has the A3 arm rest template already (I got mine done a few months back and sent them my stock pieces to use as templates). It's $50, any color and stitching. You can even get extra padding put in if you wanted to. They did a really good job with mine.
> 
> And they have a 15% off Halloween sale going on right now.
> 
> https://redlinegoods.com/AudiA30310shiftboot.php


Oh nice! And well matter of allocation of funds. Christmas and snowboard season coming. Along with needed maintenance is first. This was just to good of a deal to pass up. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> snowboard season coming.


**** yeah! finally getting out west to ride this season. stoked.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Oh nice! And well matter of allocation of funds. Christmas and snowboard season coming. Along with needed maintenance is first. This was just to good of a deal to pass up.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Also, I forgot to mention, you can send them any fabric you want and they'll use it to make your pieces. I'm not sure what the quality of their leather is since I sent them Alcantera for my stuff.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Christmas and *snowboard season* coming.


Shameless plug, I have a Thule ski/snowboard carrier for sale :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Installed the ECS dogbone mount. 
Loving it so far!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Installed the ECS dogbone mount. Loving it so far!


DSG or manual?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lausch said:


> DSG or manual?


DSG.. does it makes a dif??? The thing is pretty cool for the price. At takes off the power delivery is instant, lolz it feels like more power in the engine. cant wait for a tune now.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> DSG.. does it makes a dif??? The thing is pretty cool for the price. At takes off the power delivery is instant, lolz it feels like more power in the engine. cant wait for a tune now.


Did you get the actual dog bone or the little plastic disc that is inserted into the oem bushing?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I got this:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Mount/ES251897/



neu318 said:


> Did you get the actual dog bone or the little plastic disc that is inserted into the oem bushing?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Should've got the HPA Hockeypuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Should've got the HPA Hockeypuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that thing is on my future mods list. But for 40 bucks couldnt pass on the ecs insert. The core interlock costs 180 so i have plans for it on the future as i had to order the dsg service kit with the insert this time. :thumbup:


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

*rings applique*

Got these cool set of Audi rings appliqués from AudiUSAparts.com for $20
They fade from black to transparent so the body color shows through.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

MattFueh2234 said:


> Got these cool set of Audi rings appliqués from AudiUSAparts.com for $20
> They fade from black to transparent so the body color shows through.


I came across these recently and was thinking of picking them up. They look good against red :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Car is currently on the lift getting an oil change, pad wear sensor replacement and a set of brand new Slam XL air struts...1000 miles and my original ones crapped out


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bezerker said:


> I came across these recently and was thinking of picking them up. They look good against red :thumbup:


Yea, me too...



NBPT_A3 said:


> Car is currently on the lift getting an oil change, pad wear sensor replacement and a set of brand new Slam XL air struts...1000 miles and my original ones crapped out


WTF?!?! That's ****ty (poopy). Is it a free replacement?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Car is currently on the lift getting an oil change, pad wear sensor replacement and a set of brand new Slam XL air struts...1000 miles and my original ones crapped out


Dude that's clownshoes. :thumbdown: I'm somewhere around 50k on mine.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> WTF?!?! That's ****ty (poopy). Is it a free replacement?


Had to put down a $150 core charge that will be refunded when they receive my blown ones...fine with that.



Rob Cote said:


> Dude that's clownshoes. :thumbdown: I'm somewhere around 50k on mine.


Apparently I got a set that made it out of QC without a red flag...just my luck. Nothing goes my way with this car. They'll probably dump it off the lift before I go to get it too :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Had to put down a $150 core charge that will be refunded when they receive my blown ones...fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I got a set that made it out of QC without a red flag...just my luck. Nothing goes my way with this car. They'll probably dump it off the lift before I go to get it too :thumbup:


Hope not...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Had to put down a $150 core charge that will be refunded when they receive my blown ones...fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I got a set that made it out of QC without a red flag...just my luck. Nothing goes my way with this car. They'll probably dump it off the lift before I go to get it too :thumbup:


At least you'd get a TTRS outta the deal. :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Hope not...


Something went wrong there :what:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Unsightly dirty exhaust tips are now a thing of the past.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lausch said:


> Unsightly dirty exhaust tips are now a thing of the past.


what paint?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> What paint?


It's not paint, it's Plasti Dip. YMMV.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lausch said:


> It's not paint, it's Plasti Dip. YMMV.


nice, didnt know that plastdip can be used on hot surfaces. Does the exhaust tips get real hot? Can I paint the calipers and wheel hubs with plastidip?

Lately I´ve been dipping everything but the hot surfaces eace:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

www.dipyourcar.com


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lausch said:


> www.dipyourcar.com


From the FAQS:
_ Will it hold up to heat and racing?
Plasti Dip® is heat resistant up to 200 degrees F. Dipped wheels have a great record holding up to the heat and abuse from racing or rally events._

I dunno how hot calipers get. But 200°F means its a go ??

edit: did a google search and calipers do get hotter than 200°F.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Unsightly dirty exhaust tips are now a thing of the past.


Buddy has it on his tips and it all burned off and looks like **** now.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Buddy has it on his tips and it all burned off and looks like **** now.


Yeah more likely. When I resprayed the rear bumper I forgot to mask the exhaust tips. They ended lava grey. But in the end I removed the paint because they were recently cleaned.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Buddy has it on his tips and it all burned off and looks like **** now.


I kind of figured..


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Buddy has it on his tips and it all burned off and looks like **** now.


Ponto, it's true that people can get very different results with Plasti Dip, typically due to how their project was cleaned, prepped, and dipped. For example, some have had great results dipping their grills, others not. I don't know how your friend cleaned, prepped, or dipped his tips, but fast forward to 4:20.

http://youtu.be/vvkq-qyY9aY

Only after watching this did I consider spraying Plasti Dip on my exhaust tips. YMMV.

Brian


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Ponto, it's true that people can get very different results with Plasti Dip, typically due to how their project was cleaned, prepped, and dipped. For example, some have had great results dipping their grills, others not. I don't know how your friend cleaned, prepped, or dipped his tips, but fast forward to 4:20.
> 
> http://youtu.be/vvkq-qyY9aY
> 
> ...


I've seen it used with success on tips. 

What's the big deal though? Worst case scenario you just clean the **** off.

Fonzi really nailed the plasti dip market. I wonder how much money that dudebro makes..


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> Fonzi really nailed the plasti dip market. I wonder how much money that dudebro makes.


Well, the Audis he drives are all > 3.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

And the past week I've spent starting this thread from beginning, took a few days doing a multitude of pages per day - finally finished today... :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mypixeladdiction said:


> And the past week I've spent starting this thread from beginning, took a few days doing a multitude of pages per day - finally finished today... :thumbup:


Productive weekend :beer::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I got my winters on, and had to fix one of my reverse LED's as it stopped working... 
Turns out it just fell out of the socket. 


Side note - in Superman Returns, Lois lane drives an A3. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Hope not...


While it did not dump off the lift...we did find that the struts were super f'd up, and I need to replace my left aero-hat. Going back to stock front brakes for winter :banghead:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Added OEM Nav. I really like the Nav info in the DIS -- that's pretty cool in my book. I do have to figure out a ground loop noise issue with the audio. It's probably some reference pin that doesn't line up with the Symphony II+ radio.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BalloFruit said:


> Added OEM Nav. I really like the Nav info in the DIS -- that's pretty cool in my book.


****. Now I need this.

Ordered coil packs and plugs.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> ****. Now I need this.
> 
> Ordered coil packs and plugs.


Yea you do! 

Its a nice feature for sure. 

Fun fact (learned from JR) the factory nav actually uses the steering sensors to track you as well, so if you go into a tunnel it still follows where you are even when you lose GPS signal. That way when you come out of the tunnel it still knows where you are.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yea you do!
> 
> Its a nice feature for sure.
> 
> Fun fact (learned from JR) the factory nav actually uses the steering sensors to track you as well, so if you go into a tunnel it still follows where you are even when you lose GPS signal. That way when you come out of the tunnel it still knows where you are.


gotta luv Audi technology


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Those of you with software, what sparks are you using? And what gap? I have APR Stage 2 and I ordered coppers based on reliability (although I traded longevity for it). I think the gap is .028"? Don't have too much experience, this is just based on light research I've done.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Those of you with software, what sparks are you using? And what gap? I have APR Stage 2 and I ordered coppers based on reliability (although I traded longevity for it). I think the gap is .028"? Don't have too much experience, this is just based on light research I've done.


I've been using the NGK Iridium BKR7EIX since I've been tuned, and haven't had any complaints with them. I just leave them at the same gap as they come with out of the box :thumbup:


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sure the topic has been discussed but search yielded few results. So of you FWD guys, how many of you are running staggered setups? And how how aggressive? It appears as though we don't have the clearance that the other MK5 guys do. Any specs and pics and mods required would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I've done staggered offset, but always same diameter and width. No mods required.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

engine bay cleaning madness


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I've done staggered offset, but always same diameter and width. No mods required.


I'm looking to do an 18x8.5 et25 front and 18x9.5 et25. I realize I'm going to need to stretch tires and run some camber, but I've yet to see it done on an 8p.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

pay up said:


> I'm looking to do an 18x8.5 et25 front and 18x9.5 et25. I realize I'm going to need to stretch tires and run some camber, but I've yet to see it done on an 8p.


et25 is way too much offset. rt35 front and et45 in the back I think is what most ppl do on stagered A3's.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> et25 is way too much offset. rt35 front and et45 in the back I think is what most ppl do on stagered A3's.


Wouldn't that still end up with a reverse stagger, with the front wheels being spaced out wider than the back?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pay up said:


> I'm looking to do an 18x8.5 et25 front and 18x9.5 et25. I realize I'm going to need to stretch tires and run some camber, but I've yet to see it done on an 8p.





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> et25 is way too much offset. * rt35 front and et45 in the back *I think is what most ppl do on stagered A3's.


You got that backwards I believe. 

ET 38 should be damn near flush, ET25 will be poking by about an inch or more. I did a test fit of a 9.5 et 25 and it was mexi-poking.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> You got that backwards I believe.
> 
> ET 38 should be damn near flush, ET25 will be poking by about an inch or more. I did a test fit of a 9.5 et 25 and it was mexi-poking.


yeah my bad I dont run staggered on my car. got et35 all around :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Keep in mind the distance from wheel-mounting surface to fender (horizontally) is longer in the rear than in the front. I have ~approx 10mm "more" offset (I forget the sign convention...which way's positive?) (think wider overall) in the rear, which pokes a tiny bit, than in the front which is flush.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I run 45 front 35 rear 8.5 and 9.5 respectively. Front is basically flush and rear has just a touch of poke goin on:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

always like to see pics of your ride BeeAlk 

I will get spacers for the tiny poke in the rear. Do you think 10mm spacer in the rear will work for that???


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> always like to see pics of your ride BeeAlk
> 
> I will get spacers for the tiny poke in the rear. Do you think 10mm spacer in the rear will work for that???


I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but you want to reduce poke by adding spacers? That will only make the offset lower and therefore, your wheels will poke out even more. This is the setup I had in the summer:



















Front: 215/40/18 Hankook V12 on 8.5 et 44
Rear: 225/40/18 Hankook V12 on 9.5 et 46

The front was tucking and the rear wheel had a slight poke


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nelius said:


> I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but you want to reduce poke by adding spacers? That will only make the offset lower and therefore, your wheels will poke out even more. This is the setup I had in the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no way. I want them to stick out further than they are now. for more of a flush like the fronts. Iam spanish spoken so I type wethever most I read and sometimes I mislead. I need more cerveza


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Keep in mind the distance from wheel-mounting surface to fender (horizontally) is longer in the rear than in the front. I have ~approx 10mm "more" offset (I forget the sign convention...which way's positive?) (think wider overall) in the rear, which pokes a tiny bit, than in the front which is flush.


Ah yeah, that's true. I forgot with my old wheels I ran wider spacers in the rear, which is effectively a lower offset number. :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> You got that backwards I believe.
> 
> ET 38 should be damn near flush, ET25 will be poking by about an inch or more. I did a test fit of a 9.5 et 25 and it was mexi-poking.


I'm 18x8 et 38 and I'm tucking front and rear (with MAYBE 2MM of space in the front). My new set is 18x9 et40 and those will run fender to lip aka HELLA FLUSH.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> lol no way I want them to stick out further than they are now. for more of a flush like the fronts. Iam spanish spoken so I type wethever most I read and sometimes I mislead. I need more cerveza


Ahh it's all good man English used to be my second language too. Hablo un poco espana pero estoy romanian


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*42DD catback installed*

I installed the 42DD A3 quattro 2.5 inch slipfit catback, it sounds amazing. Now I have a full turboback exhaust :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^I like it. Looks and sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Just did the DSG fluid change using MisterJJ's method :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Coil packs and sparks. No more misfire *shrug*:thumbup:


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

So i joined the rs grille gang.....


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Sold the TDI yesterday. Very sad, but time to start doing stuff to the new one!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced my old two-piece dogbone mount with a new one-piece dogbone mount.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Replaced my old two-piece dogbone mount with a new one-piece dogbone mount.


What brand is that?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> What brand is that?


A genuine Lemforder 

Cheap one from ECS. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Mount/ES2550410/


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> A genuine Lemforder
> 
> Cheap one from ECS. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Mount/ES2550410/


nice, pretty cheap. its the oem one right


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice, pretty cheap. its the oem one right


OEM-ish. Real OEM is over 3 times the price. I looked for some reasonable poly bushings but everything available adds a lot of vibration, which I did not want. I already have the torque arm insert and that stiffened things up to where I want so I just went OEM-ish for cheap. If it wears out prematurely I'll look again for other options or I might be in the market for a complete set by then (Tranny mount done a while ago). I'm just glad to be rid of the clunking going between R and D.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> OEM-ish. Real OEM is over 3 times the price. I looked for some reasonable poly bushings but everything available adds a lot of vibration, which I did not want. I already have the torque arm insert and that stiffened things up to where I want so I just went OEM-ish for cheap. If it wears out prematurely I'll look again for other options or I might be in the market for a complete set by then (Tranny mount done a while ago). I'm just glad to be rid of the clunking going between R and D.


Yeah Iam with the dogbone insert too.

That will shorten the oem dogbone mount life?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Yeah Iam with the dogbone insert too.
> 
> That will shorten the oem dogbone mount life?


Most likely, since the vibration and movement gets concentrated at the bushing in the bracket. Whether or not it is a significant reduction is undetermined since there are a lot of variables. I'd estimate it varies person to person.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Most likely, since the vibration and movement gets concentrated at the bushing in the bracket. Whether or not it is a significant reduction is undetermined since there are a lot of variables. I'd estimate it varies person to person.


Yup. Plus I'm chipped so the torque is upped significantly. Of course all the clunking from when I had the defective mechatronics probably didn't help and when I had to do the DSG adaptation it felt like the engine was getting ripped out by that guy in the Indiana Jones movie:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Went back to OEM brakes...which got rid of all my front end shakes/vibrations :thumbup:...but now I hate the pedal feel :thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Passenger Side Axle replace finally!! With the right axle!! lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Passenger Side Axle replace finally!! With the right axle!! lol


poncho i think tp hacked your account.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> poncho i think tp hacked your account.



HAHAHAA, i thought the same thing...lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> poncho i think tp hacked your account.





neu318 said:


> HAHAHAA, i thought the same thing...lol


haha no no that was me. I ordered an axle from the states, apparently there was a switch in mid 2007 for the style of axle used. Ended up with a late 07 axle when I needed an early. 

Ended up getting one from the dealer lol.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

It's your engrish


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> It's your engrish


whoop. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Ended up getting one from the dealer lol.


christ how much did THAT cost


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> christ how much did THAT cost


500 dollars? opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> christ how much did THAT cost





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> 500 dollars? opcorn:


Retail is something like 5-600 for refurbished. Brand new is like 800. I paid 370 for refurbished. 

All about who you know. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Retail is something like 5-600 for refurbished. Brand new is like 800. I paid 370 for refurbished.
> 
> All about who you know.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I too just got an axle for the driver's side. Paid $230 for mine. (employee discount) You should've let me know aye. I could've gotten you what you need. The wife works at an Audi stealership's service dept. :beer:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Boom! $15 license plate led lights and a picture of Ponto.











There super bright


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> I too just got an axle for the driver's side. Paid $230 for mine. (employee discount) You should've let me know aye. I could've gotten you what you need. The wife works at an Audi stealership's service dept. :beer:


Add in shipping and us exchange I would be close to the same. 

I have an empi axle that works for later 07's sitting in my car too btw. Lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Holy bright! Ponto put a coat on!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> Holy bright! Ponto put a coat on!


Not even cold bruh.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think Boston cops would tell me that those lights are too bright and ticket me. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I think Boston cops would tell me that those lights are too bright and ticket me. :laugh:


Are you resisting?

STOP RESISTING!

HE'S GOT A GUN!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Are you resisting?
> 
> STOP RESISTING!
> 
> HE'S GOT A GUN!


bang bang!

MURICA. 

FREEDOM BIRCHES.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ryan, should've gotten a Raxle. Would've been $400 and better also they have lifetime warranty.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Ryan, should've gotten a Raxle. Would've been $400 and better also they have lifetime warranty.


I thought about Raxles. But I am good with OEM for the 370 and ability to have it here quick as mine was failing fast. 

Plus lots of people with Raxles still have the boots fail eventually. Not like I am putting down big power or anything.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Ryan, should've gotten a Raxle. Would've been $400 and better also they have lifetime warranty.


I thought Raxle wasn't making them for our cars anymore because of minimal demand. I might be wrong on that..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I thought Raxle wasn't making them for our cars anymore because of minimal demand. I might be wrong on that..


I emailed them, they did quote me a price and everything shipped to Canuckistan.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Not like I am putting down big power or anything.


Yet.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a Raxle, had to replace the boot once cause I was too low. At least that's what Marty over at Raxles told me. I raised it a little and haven't had any issues for over a year (knock on wood)


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> haha no no that was me. I ordered an axle from the states, apparently there was a switch in mid 2007 for the style of axle used. Ended up with a late 07 axle when I needed an early.
> 
> Ended up getting one from the dealer lol.


What changed?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Plus lots of people with Raxles still have the boots fail eventually. Not like I am putting down big power or anything.



Most of the failed axles/boots in the VAG world are due to the cars being lowered too much, running the joint beyond its designed angle of articulation. I made ~600wHP on my TT, and never broke any axles (albeit, I never launched the car).


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

jbrehm said:


> Most of the failed axles/boots in the VAG world are due to the cars being lowered too much, running the joint beyond its designed angle of articulation. I made ~600wHP on my TT, and never broke any axles (albeit, I never launched the car).


600whp and you never launched. 

That's like marrying a porn star and never putting it in her butt.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> 600whp and you never launched.
> 
> That's like marrying a porn star and never putting it in her butt.


is this your plate?

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Most of the failed axles/boots in the VAG world are due to the cars being lowered too much, running the joint beyond its designed angle of articulation. I made ~600wHP on my TT, and never broke any axles (albeit, I never launched the car).


Yea I be lowered. 



BeeAlk said:


> 600whp and you never launched.
> 
> That's like marrying a porn star and never putting it in her butt.


HAHA Oh lordy jesus. :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> Most of the failed axles/boots in the VAG world are due to the cars being lowered too much, running the joint beyond its designed angle of articulation.


I don't believe this for a second. All VAG cars are well known for boots going out early and it doesn't have diddly squat to do with being lowered.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

What's up bitches and haters, look what I can do


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> What's up bitches and haters, look what I can do


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> What's up bitches and haters, look what I can do


Uh oh, got the kit?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


>





krazyboi said:


> Uh oh, got the kit?


lol if by "got the kit" you mean "made a kit" then yeah.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

How much did that cost? Is there a lot of pressure when closing?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> How much did that cost? Is there a lot of pressure when closing?


It's the same kit as the Golf. ECS used to sell them. It's just a spring that gets installed.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/ES8/ES2083320/


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ceese said:


> It's the same kit as the Golf. ECS used to sell them. It's just a spring that gets installed.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/ES8/ES2083320/


Not the ecs kit.

I bought a strong arm 4280 strut for $17 http://www.amazon.com/StrongArm-4280-Universal-Extended-Support/dp/B000GBGNO0

Then I bought these springs for $23 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085YPWEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I used the new strut on the left side and the spring on the right side. The springs came in a pack of 5 and have to be cut down to size. I cut a spring to 42mm, this is the right size to allow the spring to just almost fully compress when the door is shut. However, the spring cut directly in half might be enough to give it the lift it needs. I will check tomorrow..

If that's the case I have like 6 or 7 possible more springs to use, so I will sell them for a few bucks a piece to anyone who is interested. That way you don't have to dish out the full $23 for a pack of 5 and I get to recoup some cost too.

Cheap mod, now I don't have to put all my **** down to open the door, I'm happy 

And no it doesn't take a lot of force to close it shut. It's more than usual, obviously, but it's nothing too difficult at all. If my car came like this from the factory I would never think "damn these are stiff."


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Dibs on springs if you're willing to cut it for a couple extra bucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Whoa!! Any chance of putting together a DIY with pics?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Iam in forthe spring too !

A DIY with pics would be nice 

nice mod !


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Count me in as well!!!


Also if anyone is looking for a 2013/2014 RNSE Updated Maps shoot me a Pm! I give you good deal!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

In for a spring as well. :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

clashofhope said:


> Dibs on springs if you're willing to cut it for a couple extra bucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BalloFruit said:


> Whoa!! Any chance of putting together a DIY with pics?





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Iam in forthe spring too !
> 
> A DIY with pics would be nice
> 
> nice mod !





Ponto said:


> Count me in as well!!!
> 
> 
> Also if anyone is looking for a 2013/2014 RNSE Updated Maps shoot me a Pm! I give you good deal!





DG7Projects said:


> In for a spring as well. :beer:


You're all a bunch of god damned vultures!

Tomorrow I will see if the springs work at half their length. If they do, I think I will have 6, maybe 7 I can send out. Otherwise, only 2 or 3. First come, first served I guess!


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in for a spring if there's enough!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> You're all a bunch of god damned vultures!
> 
> Tomorrow I will see if the springs work at half their length. If they do, I think I will have 6, maybe 7 I can send out. Otherwise, only 2 or 3. First come, first served I guess!


Have you been here long? Haha don't you remember 'seats for sale?' 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> You're all a bunch of god damned vultures!
> 
> Tomorrow I will see if the springs work at half their length. If they do, I think I will have 6, maybe 7 I can send out. Otherwise, only 2 or 3. First come, first served I guess!


May as well ship me a spring since you already have to ship me something  . Oh, and if you can cut it too, I would be grateful.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I don't believe this for a second. All VAG cars are well known for boots going out early and it doesn't have diddly squat to do with being lowered.


As far as I can remember, the only boot I've ever torn was in my A3 when my suspension was stock. I think it was torn when I got the car IIRC. Or I noticed it shortly thereafter. I don't think the boots much care about being lower, certainly not as much as the joint cares. I've shattered many axles from (this is an assumption, I've never conducted any sort of study) being too low. I say it's from being too low on account of it happening in very low power applications (mk2 1.8L 8v, mk3 2.0L 8v).


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

she was dirty 





she is clean


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Saved $450 by changing rear O2 sensors myself.

Also, finally did my own front strut removal and spring replacement. How is it that I waited so long to learn to do this myself? I must say, the cordless impact is a game changer for this sort of stuff. No more straining on wrenches. Anyway, swapped the front springs from 400 lb to 340 lb to be able to go a bit lower (25.5 FTG with my winter wheels on) and be more oem comfortable while keeping plenty of travel. Put a thin coat of antisieze in the spindles for good measure.










^ I lost my front tow hook cover, so the hook is still in for now...










The last shop that worked on the car got the strut mount on one side turned 120 degrees wrong, so I got them back to where they need to be. Turns out the center to bolt hole measurement varies slightly, so this should give better negative camber. There was also room to shove the mount to the inside another mm or so before tightening, so that will help a bit as well. It was a bit tedious to even out the ride height all around. (Set, drive around the block, hard brake a few times, re-measure, raise, adjust, repeat as needed.) But worth it in the end.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Changed my own serpentine belt. It was a piece of cake after going to the store twice for a longer breaker bar to get enough leverage on the tension pulley. Yay, saved $200!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bought it...

2006, 3.2, Quattro, S-Line.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Bought it...
> 
> 2006, 3.2, Quattro, S-Line.


Welcome aboard man!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Bought it...
> 
> 2006, 3.2, Quattro, S-Line.


Woohoo!! Let the crazy modding begin :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Bought it...
> 
> 2006, 3.2, Quattro, S-Line.


Nice. Congrats on the new ride. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Woohoo!! Let the crazy modding begin :thumbup:


How did you know, lol? UR ride was a causal factor in even getting this most recent money pit. Already been looking at 034's & ATP's offerings. Also looking around to see if piecing something together is a better option. Any input greatly appreciated as I don't know a whole lot that is out there FI for the 3.2 platform.



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Nice. Congrats on the new ride. :thumbup:





JRutter said:


> Welcome aboard man!



Thanks guys, a complete addiction.  Will get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Saved $450 by changing rear O2 sensors myself.
> 
> Also, finally did my own front strut removal and spring replacement. How is it that I waited so long to learn to do this myself? I must say, the cordless impact is a game changer for this sort of stuff. No more straining on wrenches. Anyway, swapped the front springs from 400 lb to 340 lb to be able to go a bit lower (25.5 FTG with my winter wheels on) and be more oem comfortable while keeping plenty of travel. Put a thin coat of antisieze in the spindles for good measure.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about installing slightly longer springs (more weight, too I guess?) to give my coils a bit more height when fully raised. Can you point me in a direction so I can go off and learn about doing this?


----------



## RevDecay (Apr 9, 2014)

Winter rubber and wheels were put on today. I hate the way the car looks with them. : (


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm thinking about installing slightly longer springs (more weight, too I guess?) to give my coils a bit more height when fully raised. Can you point me in a direction so I can go off and learn about doing this?


I just did an excel sheet to plug in various lengths and spring rates to see how far each would compress. You need to know corner weights. For the 3.2 quattro, the F:R ratio is about 58:42 IIRC, so if the car is 3600 lbs, that's 2088 up front. So roughly 1044 per side (though the DSG side is heavier). That means my 400 lb spring compressed 2.61 in. and the 340 lb spring I replaced it with compressed 3.07 in. So basically, I was able to go 0.46 in. lower with the new springs since they are the same length. This doesn't take things like preload into account, but mine did not have any, the springs rattled around after installation until they were compressed. I got Eibach springs from Ground Control. Swift is a good company as well.

It is best if you can find out what the length and rate of your current springs are, then you can add ride height by increasing length, increasing rate, or some of both.

[edit] forgot to mention that the rear spring is leveraged, so multiply corner weight by 1.4 to approximate actual weight on spring.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I just did an excel sheet to plug in various lengths and spring rates to see how far each would compress. You need to know corner weights. For the 3.2 quattro, the F:R ratio is about 58:42 IIRC, so if the car is 3600 lbs, that's 2088 up front. So roughly 1044 per side (though the DSG side is heavier). That means my 400 lb spring compressed 2.61 in. and the 340 lb spring I replaced it with compressed 3.07 in. So basically, I was able to go 0.46 in. lower with the new springs since they are the same length. This doesn't take things like preload into account, but mine did not have any, the springs rattled around after installation until they were compressed. I got Eibach springs from Ground Control. Swift is a good company as well.
> 
> It is best if you can find out what the length and rate of your current springs are, then you can add ride height by increasing length, increasing rate, or some of both.
> 
> [edit] forgot to mention that the rear spring is leveraged, so multiply corner weight by 1.4 to approximate actual weight on spring.


Awesome info! I'm going to start doing some research on this..


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Bought it...
> 
> 2006, 3.2, Quattro, S-Line.


Congrats! Post pics asap!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Installed the BeeAlk trunk pop mod :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Installed the BeeAlk trunk pop mod :thumbup:


nice!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Traded in the 08 2.0T with 130k on it for about 7k. Got myself a RC 350 F sport! I loved my a3 but it was time to move on.










On the other hand I'll have a s3 shift knob, LED tail lights with harnesses, and probably an oettingier front bumper for sale soon!


----------



## fefyfo (Mar 27, 2014)

jowsley0923 said:


> Traded in the 08 2.0T with 130k on it for about 7k. Got myself a RC 350 F sport! I loved my a3 but it was time to move on.
> 
> On the other hand I'll have a s3 shift knob, LED tail lights with harnesses, and probably an oettingier front bumper for sale soon!


Nice. How are you liking it so far? I'd be interested in your LED tail lights.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ouch. Ugliest front end I've ever seen.... Lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Ouch. Ugliest front end I've ever seen.... Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


ya know it's Christmas time. I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to say it. Sometimes we just need to keep our comments to ourselves but I agree that's a pretty ugly front end although a popular color for Halloween. Sorry the A3 is gone and since we don't have any real alternatives, I can see the reason for the change. How's the weather up there?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> ya know it's Christmas time. I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to say it. Sometimes we just need to keep our comments to ourselves but I agree that's a pretty ugly front end although a popular color for Halloween. Sorry the A3 is gone


:thumbup: couldn't said it better. I was up to puke. I like the color though.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Ouch. Ugliest front end I've ever seen.... Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk





tcardio1 said:


> ya know it's Christmas time. I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to say it. Sometimes we just need to keep our comments to ourselves but I agree that's a pretty ugly front end although a popular color for Halloween. Sorry the A3 is gone and since we don't have any real alternatives, I can see the reason for the change. How's the weather up there?


Gotta love that "lol" at the end :laugh::laugh:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Dropped it on Friday for the 50 k service-). A couple aftermarket items being out on finally. Missing the car already and it's only been 2 days lol


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn I guess to each their own. I wanted a luxurious coupe and Audi's didn't impress me so I went with Lexus. (maybe biased) I haven't gotten any bad compliments on the car until I posted here. But it's all good 

I loved my a3 but with big repairs happening every 3-4 months, I decided to move onto car payments towards a new car. I test drove the 3 series diesel wagon and it didn't impress me. I thought I should get a coupe before another wagon when I get older.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> Damn I guess to each their own. I wanted a luxurious coupe and Audi's didn't impress me so I went with Lexus. (maybe biased) I haven't gotten any bad compliments on the car until I posted here. But it's all good
> 
> I loved my a3 but with big repairs happening every 3-4 months, I decided to move onto car payments towards a new car. I test drove the 3 series diesel wagon and it didn't impress me. I thought I should get a coupe before another wagon when I get older.


You should know that you can't just sell your A3 and come in here and post your new ride and expect everyone to be all happy about it :laugh: We're A3 sportback til we die around here 

Edit: Ironically, you started this thread, and now you're leaving us. Blood traitor


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

TBomb said:


> You should know that you can't just sell your A3 and come in here and post your new ride and expect everyone to be all happy about it :laugh: We're A3 sportback til we die around here
> 
> Edit: Ironically, you started this thread, and now you're leaving us. Blood traitor


Hahah Very true. I'll probably be a lurker around here (like I have been in the past). I don't think I can bring myself to delete the vortex from my bookmarks toolbar. :heart:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Congrats! Post pics asap!


Not really doing it justice but I have been slacking on getting some pics up so here guys.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice man! :thumbup:

While I'm here, has anyone had to replace their windshield washer pump? If so, where is it located and can I do it in the parking lot of a dealer so I can finally see out the front of my car?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Not really doing it justice but I have been slacking on getting some pics up so here guys.


Is that FIXXFEST? Did you go by any chance?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

neu318 said:


> Is that FIXXFEST? Did you go by any chance?


You Sir, have an excellent eye. Yes, bought the car and an hour later debuted it at its first car show. :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You Sir, have an excellent eye. Yes, bought the car and an hour later debuted it at its first car show. :laugh:


Funny cause I was standing around talking to my buddies and I'm like yeah I'm the only 3.2 A3 here and you rolled by us and my friend pointed you out and said not anymore...lol. The show was packed this year so couldn't really see where you parked to introduce myself. Glad to see another 3.2 around. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nice man! :thumbup:
> 
> While I'm here, has anyone had to replace their windshield washer pump? If so, where is it located and can I do it in the parking lot of a dealer so I can finally see out the front of my car?


Sent you a message on FB, you should be able to handle it in the parking lot.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nice man! :thumbup:
> 
> While I'm here, has anyone had to replace their windshield washer pump? If so, where is it located and can I do it in the parking lot of a dealer so I can finally see out the front of my car?


Finally?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

neu318 said:


> Funny cause I was standing around talking to my buddies and I'm like yeah I'm the only 3.2 A3 here and you rolled by us and my friend pointed you out and said not anymore...lol. The show was packed this year so couldn't really see where you parked to introduce myself. Glad to see another 3.2 around. :thumbup:



I am there every year. Will definitely try to hook up with you prior to Fixx though at one of the other local shows. I will PM you some questions related to your software upgrades.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I am there every year. Will definitely try to hook up with you prior to Fixx though at one of the other local shows. I will PM you some questions related to your software upgrades.


I'm there almost every year. Sounds good. Where do you live? Sounds good, send them my way.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nice man! :thumbup:
> 
> While I'm here, has anyone had to replace their windshield washer pump? If so, where is it located and can I do it in the parking lot of a dealer so I can finally see out the front of my car?


Pretty sure it's on the front of the washer reservoir, and in order to get to it you will need to remove the front bumper. All I know is that when I had my AC compressor replaced under warranty at the dealer, they plugged in my passenger fog light to the washer pump and vice versa, so it totally freaked me out when I turned on my fog lights and my washers just started spraying constantly :laugh: I'm pretty sure I was able to access the plugs through the fog light opening, but I don't think you could replace the pump with that little access. You might be able to get to it just by removing the splash guard underneath the engine...sorry that's not really much help...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Pretty sure it's on the front of the washer reservoir, and in order to get to it you will need to remove the front bumper. All I know is that when I had my AC compressor replaced under warranty at the dealer, they plugged in my passenger fog light to the washer pump and vice versa, so it totally freaked me out when I turned on my fog lights and my washers just started spraying constantly :laugh: I'm pretty sure I was able to access the plugs through the fog light opening, but I don't think you could replace the pump with that little access. You might be able to get to it just by removing the splash guard underneath the engine...sorry that's not really much help...


From my understanding it's a matter of removing the wheel well liners and you'll have access from there. Let's hope!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

dman4486 said:


> Finally?


Ohhhh youuuuu :sly:

I can do that, but when driving down the highway, and there's crud flying all over the place, shall I just have my passenger dawn some aviator goggles and get out there with a squeegee?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Sent you a message on FB, you should be able to handle it in the parking lot.





TBomb said:


> Pretty sure it's on the front of the washer reservoir, and in order to get to it you will need to remove the front bumper. All I know is that when I had my AC compressor replaced under warranty at the dealer, they plugged in my passenger fog light to the washer pump and vice versa, so it totally freaked me out when I turned on my fog lights and my washers just started spraying constantly :laugh: I'm pretty sure I was able to access the plugs through the fog light opening, but I don't think you could replace the pump with that little access. You might be able to get to it just by removing the splash guard underneath the engine...sorry that's not really much help...





NBPT_A3 said:


> From my understanding it's a matter of removing the wheel well liners and you'll have access from there. Let's hope!


You definitely need VAG-COM and to at LEAST disconnect the motor mount. It's easier to just remove the engine/trans altogether. umpkin:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

yank out the passenger side fog light trim, remove the foggy, and you can get to it. 
I did my wiper level sender that way when it got gooked up with rain x orange and the fluid icon would stay on even when full.
Yank out the sender, and clean with brake cleaner or windex or whatever. 
the pump is right in there next to the sender.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You definitely need VAG-COM and to at LEAST disconnect the motor mount. It's easier to just remove the engine/trans altogether. umpkin:





SilverSquirrel said:


> yank out the passenger side fog light trim, remove the foggy, and you can get to it.
> I did my wiper level sender that way when it got gooked up with rain x orange and the fluid icon would stay on even when full.
> Yank out the sender, and clean with brake cleaner or windex or whatever.
> the pump is right in there next to the sender.


My favorite part of this thread is that an unprepared bystander would end up destroying their car if they weren't careful about who they took seriously. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ProctorsGTI (Dec 7, 2013)

I admired my lady today


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> My favorite part of this thread is that an unprepared bystander would end up destroying their car if they weren't careful about who they took seriously. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> yank out the passenger side fog light trim, remove the foggy, and you can get to it.
> I did my wiper level sender that way when it got gooked up with rain x orange and the fluid icon would stay on even when full.
> Yank out the sender, and clean with brake cleaner or windex or whatever.
> the pump is right in there next to the sender.


You sir, we're correct. I just couldn't get the connector out because it's a really tight space between the fluid tank and the pump, but I'll try today. 

Also, fluid makes it to the front jets I think, but there isn't enough pressure to spray to the windshield..it just kinda leaks out. Any thoughts?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TBomb said:


> We're A3 sportback til we die around here


Can I get a "Amen" brother! :beer:

Jowsley I like your Lexus, I could just never see myself buying a non-awd car (Lexus have?).

:wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> Can I get a "Amen" brother!
> 
> Jowsley I like your Lexus, I could just never see myself buying a non-awd car.
> 
> :wave:


They come with either RWD for AWD


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> Can I get a "Amen" brother! :beer:
> 
> Jowsley I like your Lexus, I could just never see myself buying a non-awd car (Lexus have?).
> 
> :wave:


I just added that question, lol :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> You sir, we're correct. I just couldn't get the connector out because it's a really tight space between the fluid tank and the pump, but I'll try today.
> 
> Also, fluid makes it to the front jets I think, but there isn't enough pressure to spray to the windshield..it just kinda leaks out. Any thoughts?


Perhaps clogged nozzles? Just guessing really.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps clogged nozzles? Just guessing really.


I'll pop them off and see.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'll pop them off and see.


Yea guy sounds like you got a buildup of smegma in the fashnicket.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea guy sounds like you got a buildup of smegma in the fashnicket.


What I thought of after reading this:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yea guy sounds like you got a buildup of smegma in the fashnicket.


I'll take a paper clip from my desk. Shh, don't tell.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

All fixed. Removed the jets, cleaned with paper clip, re-attached to sender tube.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You're welcome :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> You're welcome :beer:


Thanks


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

*traded in the A3 for an S5!!*

traded my baby  '07 A3 2.0T S-line in for a slammin'  '10 S5 4.2 V8 6MT white w/ red leather, tinted windows & black optics with 36k miles for $36k. It has the AWE Track exhaust and absolutely screams. SO mother f'n fun to drive

Now my partner, who has the '13 Mustang 5.0 is getting nervous! Pretty tough cars for a couple of gay guys, huh?? lol...


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

ProctorsGTI said:


> I admired my lady today


Nice. My favorite part is the OEM 17s.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally installed my P3 gauge. Loving it. Thanks Presens3 :wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Nice. My favorite part is the OEM 17s.


Sarcasm or no? I actually really like these wheels. I run them with my winter setup and I think it looks great.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> Sarcasm or no?


Absolutely not! I have the bi-colors and have yet to find another 17" OEM wheel—Audi or VW—that I like better. I'm mounting Blizzaks on them this weekend and then dipping them black for the Winter.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Absolutely not! I have the bi-colors and have yet to find another 17" OEM wheel—Audi or VW—that I like better. I'm mounting Blizzaks on them this weekend and then dipping them black for the Winter.


Post up pics when you get it done. I've been playing with the idea of dipping them too.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> Post up pics when you get it done. I've been playing with the idea of dipping them too.


I was undecided between anthracite and black, until I came across this image (post #15) today searching for A3's with splash guards of all things.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-your-rims&p=70185272&viewfull=1#post70185272

Hope to dip the wheels Sunday afternoon after my Blizzaks are mounted.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

MattFueh2234 said:


> traded my baby  '07 A3 2.0T S-line in for a slammin'  '10 S5 4.2 V8 6MT white w/ red leather, tinted windows & black optics with 36k miles for $36k. It has the AWE Track exhaust and absolutely screams. SO mother f'n fun to drive
> 
> Now my partner, who has the '13 Mustang 5.0 is getting nervous! Pretty tough cars for a couple of gay guys, huh?? lol...




Congrats!!! I love the older 4.2L S5's, minus the fact that my stage 2 A3 can keep up with one.  :wave:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> Hope to dip the wheels Sunday afternoon after my Blizzaks are mounted.


Plasti Dip engage.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Plasti Dip engage.


Damn, I need those lights.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Studio lights.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Five coats.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

OEM 17" bi-colors Plasti Dipped matte black wrapped with 225/45R17 Blizzak LM-60's. Winter mode: engaged.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

lausch said:


> OEM 17" bi-colors Plasti Dipped matte black wrapped with 225/45R17 Blizzak LM-60's. Winter mode: engaged.


approved!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Picked it up from the shop last night. 
50k service done. Front sway bar added. Forge intercooler added. Got a little part to pick up and the brembo go on the front. Car is almost done to my taste. Happy camper I am today.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

lausch said:


> OEM 17" bi-colors Plasti Dipped matte black wrapped with 225/45R17 Blizzak LM-60's. Winter mode: engaged.



That looks amazing! :thumbup:

I did the same thing with a winter setup using Plastidip. The wheels are A4 oem Cabriolet wheels. I like the results I've seen on here of peeps dipping wheels. It is so inexpensive compared to powder coating, and it looks great, imo. It has held up well to the winter elements so far.


----------



## hentotheree (Dec 3, 2014)

very nice job! I might have to try this out myself! not sure how these would look matte black though, mind you the car is white


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

hentotheree said:


> very nice job! I might have to try this out myself! not sure how these would look matte black though, mind you the car is white


Those are the same wheels that lausch dipped, just with a different finish. 

Also, you can get a can of glossifier to make the dipped wheels glossy.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> That looks amazing!


Thanks! I'm really happy with the result. $22.23 worth of Dip, and easily reversed. I took my time prepping the wheels—removing them from the car (scroll up the page), cleaning them thoroughly front and back, drying them with a leaf blower, removing the center caps, turning the wheels a 1/4 turn after each coat, applying seven coats, peeling the dip from the four rings on the center caps—and it paid off. I'm thinking about getting a second set of these wheels—my favorite—for a Summer set up and dipping them white. Here's my inspiration: http://www.rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1071873



BeeAlk said:


> Those are the same wheels that lausch dipped, just with a different finish.


This. This multispoke wheel design was available in all silver, or bi-color (machined face and dark gray sides).


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Replaced the coolant expansion tank. No more false low coolant warnings. Now I need to go over to the "What's wrong with your A3" thread ... windshield washer fluid reservoir is leaking at the pump-to-hose connection.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I spray painted my oem 17s last spring. I used JB weld to cover the curb rash, black primer, a few cans of flat black spray paint, a few reams of emery cloth together with a LOT of prep work. The previous owner must have had a love affair as he or she really liked kissing curbs.










I really need some raising springs to complete the rallycar look.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Nice! What color is your A3, and are those Rally Armor mud flaps? I've got OEM splash guards on their way from ECS.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DLV said:


> I spray painted my oem 17s last spring. I used JB weld to cover the curb rash, black primer, a few cans of flat black spray paint, a few reams of emery cloth together with a LOT of prep work. The previous owner must have had a love affair as he or she really liked kissing curbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think to pull off the rally look you will need offset the wheels, and get some higher profile tires probably with an aggressive looking sidewall where you can see the tread blocks. Pirelli Ks come to mind:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Do something like this:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I think to pull off the rally look you will need offset the wheels, and get some higher profile tires probably with an aggressive looking sidewall where you can see the tread blocks. Pirelli Ks come to mind:


Yes those would look awesome!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Do something like this:


LOL those tires make it look like one those wheel chairs for the beach:












Ponto said:


> Yes those would look awesome!!


Right? Too bad these particular tires are only offered in 15. But there are others out there similar in tread block and design for 17s.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Fat Tires. FTW


----------



## ProctorsGTI (Dec 7, 2013)

lausch said:


> OEM 17" bi-colors Plasti Dipped matte black wrapped with 225/45R17 Blizzak LM-60's. Winter mode: engaged.



bueno indeed! :thumbup:

Been toying the idea of doing my same wheels dipped white. Im a sucker for white wheels on red cars. Before i change them all together


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes yes, meaty is good.

Here's kind of what I want to achieve. But because of the high offset we have to run on our cars to not get the wheels to go past the fenders I'm afraid it just won't be easily attainable to get that fat, meaty look. Wheel concavity is key


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> OEM 17" bi-colors Plasti Dipped matte black wrapped with 225/45R17 Blizzak LM-60's. Winter mode: engaged.


I'll be wrapping my 17" avus wheels in those tomorrow! Pics up afterward!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

ProctorsGTI said:


> Been toying the idea of doing my same wheels dipped white.





lausch said:


> I'm thinking about getting a second set of these wheels—my favorite—for a Summer set up and dipping them white. Here's my inspiration: http://www.rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1071873


Check out the link above. White wheel win.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Yes yes, meaty is good.
> 
> Here's kind of what I want to achieve. But because of the high offset we have to run on our cars to not get the wheels to go past the fenders I'm afraid it just won't be easily attainable to get that fat, meaty look. Wheel concavity is key


I wanted that look, too. The offset is pretty harsh and the best that I could come up with was the Nuespeed RSe05. It sort of simulates the dished look. 










I put 80mm Apex studs on my hubs a couple of months ago. Well worth it purely from an ease-of-use perspective, but they look cool, too.


----------



## hentotheree (Dec 3, 2014)

does plasti dip come in white?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

hentotheree said:


> does plasti dip come in white?


Have to bust your balls for that. :laugh:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

JRutter said:


> I wanted that look, too. The offset is pretty harsh and the best that I could come up with was the Nuespeed RSe05. It sort of simulates the dished look.


:thumbup:

What are the tire specs?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I wanted that look, too. The offset is pretty harsh and the best that I could come up with was the Nuespeed RSe05. It sort of simulates the dished look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your A3 is the closest I've seen come to that look. I love it. It's why I was asking you about your tire/wheel setups. 

I agree that the RSe05s are one of the best for our cars.. I actually almost pulled the trigger on a used set about a month ago. But I just don't want another boring (no offense) 5 spoke wheel. Every car I've owned has had a 5 spoke setup at some point.. I also think my 111s spoiled me. They are just gorgeous wheels and are aesthetically perfect for the A3.. in my opinion at least. 

My biggest problems on choosing a wheel is that I don't want them to be boring, they need to provide that meaty look with a high offset, and I really don't like the "JDM" looking wheels on our cars for the most part. Also I'd like a lighter weight wheel, sub 20lb. Giving myself a $200/wheel budget makes it even harder...

Do the OSIR fenders flare more than OEM? Too bad there's no rear option for us.. Getting some wider fenders would make achieving the look much easier.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What are the tire specs?


These are 235/45 R17 Direzza ZII, which run pretty wide.



BeeAlk said:


> Your A3 is the closest I've seen come to that look. I love it. It's why I was asking you about your tire/wheel setups.
> 
> I agree that the RSe05s are one of the best for our cars.. I actually almost pulled the trigger on a used set about a month ago. But I just don't want another boring (no offense) 5 spoke wheel. Every car I've owned has had a 5 spoke setup at some point.. I also think my 111s spoiled me. They are just gorgeous wheels and are aesthetically perfect for the A3.. in my opinion at least.
> 
> ...


My motivation for the RSe05 was light weight, strong and relatively inexpensive for track and auto-x use. What spec 111 did/do you have? I agree they are great looking.

The OSIR fenders flare +20mm over the stockers, but they have a small lip underneath that might need to be ground down for a super aggressive fit. I have never rubbed them with any of my setups though, despite rubbing away at the fender liners a little. I was "lucky" enough to get hit in a parking lot and took the opportunity to get the fenders. The body shop found a small paint chip on the top of the fender opposite where I was hit (supposedly where the hood might have bumped it after impact), and so they got money to paint both. 

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=A38P-V1WD&Category_Code=A38PEB


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I put 80mm Apex studs on my hubs a couple of months ago. Well worth it purely from an ease-of-use perspective, but they look cool, too.


man I like how the stud conversion looks, also very practical setup. I would luv to know more about doing a stub conversion on my car.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I got mine from these guys. Here is the info page. 

Specifically, I got these studs, because racecar: http://www.race-studs.com/servlet/the-55/M14x1.5-ACS-Race-Stud/Detail

One set of M14 VW/Audi radius nuts and one set of M14 conical nuts and you never have to worry about getting the right length/seat bolts for different wheels, spacers, etc.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> These are 235/45 R17 Direzza ZII, which run pretty wide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 111s are 18x8.5 et35 up front with 215/40 neogens and 18x9.5 et40 in the rear with 225/40 neogens. It's a pretty aggressive fit. The ride handles beautifully, never rub even with the car loaded and driving hard.. but it's harsh obviously.

Time to whore because it's just a wonderful wheel to look at, and to show my current setup:














































I wonder if the 111s in 18x8.5 et45 and some sort of juicy looking 235/40 would get me that look.. hmm.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I got mine from these guys. Here is the info page.
> 
> Specifically, I got these studs, because racecar: http://www.race-studs.com/servlet/the-55/M14x1.5-ACS-Race-Stud/Detail
> 
> One set of M14 VW/Audi radius nuts and one set of M14 conical nuts and you never have to worry about getting the right length/seat bolts for different wheels, spacers, etc.


Damnit, I should've done this before I dropped $100 on longer bolts last week...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> My 111s are 18x8.5 et35 up front with 215/40 neogens and 18x9.5 et40 in the rear with 225/40 neogens. It's a pretty aggressive fit. The ride handles beautifully, never rub even with the car loaded and driving hard.. but it's harsh obviously.
> 
> I wonder if the 111s in 18x8.5 et45 and some sort of juicy looking 235/40 would get me that look.. hmm.


They do look sweet with the lower offset. :thumbup: Thanks for posting them.

If the ET 45 are concave enough for you, you might be able to pull off 235s. 225 would be theoretically the same distance to the fender for rubbing, yeah? (up front: wheel moves in 10mm and tire moves out 10mm each side.)

I have never rubbed in front with any of the square setups I have tried, even with the aggressive TT spindles and 245 tires on the OZ wheels. Of course, the ride height has something to do with that though. In the rear, you can just grind away the tab until it clears, since Audi rolled the fenders for us already.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Do something like this:


Decent.


I'm thinking about mixing it up and putting on some lowering springs for the A3, grabbing a AWD Suzuki SX4 (manual, of course) for the Wife and modding it to satisfy my need to build up a rallycar. Maybe something like this:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DLV said:


> Decent.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about mixing it up and putting on some lowering springs for the A3, grabbing a AWD Suzuki SX4 (manual, of course) for the Wife and modding it to satisfy my need to build up a rallycar. Maybe something like this:


My girlfriend has an sx4 and is soon going to upgrade to another. It's a good car, very few options with small+awd+manual combos out there. Biggest complaint about the car is lack of power. It's torquey though. 

Overall it drives like a finely tuned sewing machine. Not exciting at all. No real problems in the life of the car, even at 150k miles. Just routine maintenance. 

I would imagine with 50 more hp and some stiffer suspension it would be hugely better.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


>


Hey- I flew that helicopter on the right (green)- I've got about 2000 hours in them-if you can tell me the tail number, I can figure out if I flew that exact serial number!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Holy cow, this should not have been this much trouble. The hard corrugated hose line from the windshield washer fluid reservoir was apparently rubbing against the body work holding the passenger fog light. It finally wore through, and the hose started leaking. Not a simple fix given the corrugated hose [and the fact that I had to cut the pump side of the hose to remove it from the fitting]. Would definitely approach this differently next time, but here's my fix ...

Corrugated hose to 1/4" ID tubing to 1/4" to 3/16" hose barb to 3/16" ID tubing to OEM pump.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Bought some h'wheels...


----------



## hentotheree (Dec 3, 2014)

DLV said:


> Decent.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about mixing it up and putting on some lowering springs for the A3, grabbing a AWD Suzuki SX4 (manual, of course) for the Wife and modding it to satisfy my need to build up a rallycar. Maybe something like this:


the amount of poontang you would get driving this around would be surreal


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

winter wheels on today. gonna squeeze one more season out of the WS-70's


----------



## hentotheree (Dec 3, 2014)

has anyone heard a sound like this before?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Installed OEM splash guards. Again, more trouble than it should have been. Got away without removing the front wheels, but the rear wheels not so much. I do like the way they look, especially with the freshly dipped black wheels and Blizzaks.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Haven't done this stuff yet but I just lined myself up for some quality time with the car. I'm putting power, lights and heat in my garage this weekend finally.

Also this is probably the cheapest shipping charge I've ever had to pay ECS. Maybe they finally took note?


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

hentotheree said:


> the amount of poontang you would get driving this around would be surreal



It would be my Wife's car and she's not really into the Poon Tang (not that I know of, at least).



BeeAlk said:


> My girlfriend has an sx4 and is soon going to upgrade to another. It's a good car, very few options with small+awd+manual combos out there. Biggest complaint about the car is lack of power. It's torquey though.
> 
> Overall it drives like a finely tuned sewing machine. Not exciting at all. No real problems in the life of the car, even at 150k miles. Just routine maintenance.
> 
> I would imagine with 50 more hp and some stiffer suspension it would be hugely better.


Good to know. Your GF is going to buy another SX4? Yeah its not an Audi. On the other hand it doesn't have a turbo to blow and no cam follower either.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DLV said:


> Good to know. Your GF is going to buy another SX4? Yeah its not an Audi. On the other hand it doesn't have a turbo to blow and no cam follower either.


She will actually be inheriting this one from her mother. It's a perfect car for someone who doesn't care about the driving experience. Don't get me wrong though, it handles well, 4x4 works like 4x4 should, and it can take a real beating without a care. Only thing we do to it is staying on top of oil changes every 3k, keeping tires at the right PSI, and I flushed the tranny at 130k.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Suddenly developed the "fuel line rattle" last week. Couldn't handle it so I quickly put it to an end.

If anyone hasn't ever removed their undercarriage covers (run lengthwise of the car on both sides), I highly recommend that you do. Mine was full of stones, sand, salt, and other corrosive ****. Anyway, I shoved some pipe insulating foam in the body channel to help keep the plastic lines in place. Rattle not more!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BeeAlk said:


> Suddenly developed the "fuel line rattle" last week. Couldn't handle it so I quickly put it to an end.
> 
> If anyone hasn't ever removed their undercarriage covers (run lengthwise of the car on both sides), I highly recommend that you do. Mine was full of stones, sand, salt, and other corrosive ****. Anyway, I shoved some pipe insulating foam in the body channel to help keep the plastic lines in place. Rattle not more!


Stupid question. Do the panels just pop out?


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Got my aforementioned alignment done, like an idiot I should have done this a while ago when I had the car lowered. Red all across the board on front back, toe, camber, etc. Came out all green afterwards except for the front camber (of which I don't think there is anything to do about it) but my toe is fixed, rotated the tires for good measure as well (before the alignment) all should be good in tire-eating-world now!

Yeah, and I'm an idiot.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Stupid question. Do the panels just pop out?


After you unscrew a bunch of plastic nuts (they are captured on the panels) from the studs that you can see in BeeAlk's pic, they drop right down. I had mine off to do my O2 sensors and laid down a bead of aquarium caulk on some cracks to try to get some more years out of them.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Suddenly developed the "fuel line rattle" last week.


Wait. What? I maybe have this. Can you explain the symptoms? I didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Stupid question. Do the panels just pop out?





JRutter said:


> After you unscrew a bunch of plastic nuts (they are captured on the panels) from the studs that you can see in BeeAlk's pic, they drop right down. I had mine off to do my O2 sensors and laid down a bead of aquarium caulk on some cracks to try to get some more years out of them.


Right. There's a few plastic nuts with big plastic washers on them. Takes all but 2 minutes to remove the panels. Don't do it like I did though and use an impact driver to remove them. First one I zipped with my impact absolutely demolished the nut and washer in a fraction of a second. That's when I realized they were made of plastic.

You can see what the nut/washer things looks like here:









Good idea on caulking them.. Mine are a bit rough as well. I was thinking of just replacing them but at $85/each I'll hold on to them until they fly off on the highway on day.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Wait. What? I maybe have this. Can you explain the symptoms? I didn't know this was a thing.


The fuel lines running from the tank up to the motor travel through a channel in the "frame." The lines in there are plastic and there's 3 of them. I'm not sure if they're all fuel lines or what, but there's 3 lines. I have no idea if they're held in place by clips or maybe some sort of glue or something that suddenly lets go of the lines, but the rattle tends to spontaneously develop. It wasn't anything that got worse over time. I just started my car one morning and BAM! rattle rattle rattle. 

It's a loud, almost tapping sound, that occurs at/near idle in neutral and/or in gear. At first I thought it was coming from the passenger side dash, then the center console, then the armrest.. etc. It's very hard to locate until you know what it is. I found out what it was by explaining it to the local Audi guru who's been working on these things since the 80s. He knew right away.

For me it occurred 50% of the time at idle and always _just_ as I was beginning to accelerate or right before coming to a stop. I wasn't able to hear it from the outside of the car, but it dominated all sounds on the inside of the car.

If that's what you're hearing, it's worth trying. It's a 10 minute fix.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Very interesting and good to know. But my noise is over bumps. I have a feeling it's an upper shock bushing. I know they're cheap, I've just been to lazy to try it and see if that's the fix.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> I have a feeling it's an upper shock bushing. I know they're cheap...


Inexpensive, but not a quick replacement unfortunately. And alignment.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

lausch said:


> Inexpensive, but not a quick replacement unfortunately. And alignment.



Strut mount? I was able to replace my strut mounts fairly quick, and it didn't require an alignment. Just my .02. :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

neu318 said:


> Strut mount? I was able to replace my strut mounts fairly quick, and it didn't require an alignment.


The entire strut needs to come out to replace the upper mount—for most not a quick job—and any time you disassemble/assemble a suspension component you should have the alignment checked.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

A cordless impact gun was the game changer for me in working on the car myself. I got the dual torque Milwaukee on sale for $100 off at a local hardware store. The high torque blasts off everything I've tried to loosen so far ( don't know about axle bolts yet), and the low torque lets you do most of the re-assembly work quickly and hand torque to spec. Highly recommended, it paid for itself the first time I used it vs. having a shop swap springs.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Haven't done this stuff yet but I just lined myself up for some quality time with the car. I'm putting power, lights and heat in my garage this weekend finally.
> 
> Also this is probably the cheapest shipping charge I've ever had to pay ECS. Maybe they finally took note?



Iam close to get a t belt kit. I was looking at the ultimate plus, but the ultimate looks good enough adding the crank bolts and the coolant.

Will you re-use the motor mount stretch bolts? IVe heard lot of ppl re use them without issues. just curious as they arent on that list above.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> Inexpensive, but not a quick replacement unfortunately. And alignment.


I didn't specify I meant a rear shock mount. They're really easy. The fronts are not exceptionally difficult either, but a little more work.



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> IVe heard lot of ppl re use them without issues. just curious as they arent on that list above.


I've reused mine several times now. No issue. :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> I didn't specify I meant a rear shock mount. They're really easy. The fronts are not exceptionally difficult either, but a little more work.


Agreed about the rear.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

lausch said:


> The entire strut needs to come out to replace the upper mount—for most not a quick job—and any time you disassemble/assemble a suspension component you should have the alignment checked.


The way I did mine: Take wheel off, remove strut mount bolts and center shock nut. It goes down far enough to squeeze in there and remove the mount and replace. After I replaced, went to get an alignment, alignment did not change at all. Just wanted to let people know so they can do it quick and easy without having to spend extra time and money. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Iam close to get a t belt kit. I was looking at the ultimate plus, but the ultimate looks good enough adding the crank bolts and the coolant.
> 
> Will you re-use the motor mount stretch bolts? IVe heard lot of ppl re use them without issues. just curious as they arent on that list above.





Rob Cote said:


> I didn't specify I meant a rear shock mount. They're really easy. The fronts are not exceptionally difficult either, but a little more work.
> 
> 
> 
> I've reused mine several times now. No issue. :thumbup:


I have spare bolts lying around that are still new.. I'm gonna use them. I've reused them in the past and they seemed to work fine.. but honestly it's like $15 for new bolts and I don't know how many times they can manage to get stretched before they're compromised. I'd hate for them to snap one day and let the motor loose or something like that..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I have spare bolts lying around that are still new.. I'm gonna use them. I've reused them in the past and they seemed to work fine.. but honestly it's like $15 for new bolts and I don't know how many times they can manage to get stretched before they're compromised. I'd hate for them to snap one day and let the motor loose or something like that..


I was unaware that they're stretch bolts and to be 100% honest I don't fully believe that they are. They're they're beefy as hell and threading into aluminum. My gut tells me that they simply don't need to stretch to get the extra strength given that there are 5? in tension suspending the motor and transmission. I also have a hunch that you'd likely strip the threaded holes before you actually stretch the bolt. But this depends a lot on materials used, and I'm not sure what they are. But I could be very very wrong.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most stretch bolts I have dealt with have both an initial torque spec and an angle spec. For example, 80 pound feet plus 90 degrees. Do the engine mounts have both, or just a torque spec?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lausch said:


> Most stretch bolts I have dealt with have both an initial torque spec and an angle spec. For example, 80 pound feet plus 90 degrees. Do the engine mounts have both, or just a torque spec?


The torque insert underneath is a stretch, the engine and trans side mounts are normal torque to spec.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> The torque insert underneath is a stretch, the engine and trans side mounts are normal torque to spec.


I have the HPA hockey puck, the instructions don't say anything about replacing this bolt if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I got mine from these guys. Here is the info page.
> 
> Specifically, I got these studs, because racecar: http://www.race-studs.com/servlet/the-55/M14x1.5-ACS-Race-Stud/Detail
> 
> One set of M14 VW/Audi radius nuts and one set of M14 conical nuts and you never have to worry about getting the right length/seat bolts for different wheels, spacers, etc.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: thx .. good info.. Ive always wondered why the car came with those awkward PITA to install OEM wheel bolts.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Installed ash tray delete.
also purshased a tune. I have to wait till arrives.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

neu318 said:


> I have the HPA hockey puck, the instructions don't say anything about replacing this bolt if i'm not mistaken.


It doesn't say anything about it, you're right. Factory spec is huge: 100Nm + 90 degrees, and use new bolt. HPA spec was lower, and I don't know if this is because the poly does not need to be as tight as the rubber, or if they just figured that no-one laying under the car could actually get that much leverage...

I think that the shop re-used mine and used blue loctite when I had my hockey puck done.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

JRutter said:


> ...or if they just figured that no one laying under the car could actually get that much leverage.


Floor jack handle. The spec on the subframe bolts on my wife's XC90 are 70 foot pounds (95Nm) plus 120 degrees. No way that was happening laying on my back without a floor jack handle on the end of a breaker bar. I only weigh a buck sixty, so YMMV.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> Floor jack handle. The spec on the subframe bolts on my wife's XC90 are 70 foot pounds (95Nm) plus 120 degrees. No way that was happening laying on my back without a floor jack handle on the end of a breaker bar. I only weigh a buck sixty, so YMMV.


Yea....I have a piece of 2" OD pipe that's about 4 or 5 feet long. And I push it with my foot. When I'm removing the bolt. I have had it out a few times. It feels like the threads are fubared, but as far as I can tell, they're fine. Just super tight the whole way. It's such a pain in the balls. :thumbdown: The final torque you need retard strength for though. I go RFT with the 5 foot pipe and call it good. I'm very confident it's not going to back out from vibration because the run on torque is insane.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


>


Been there many, many years ago


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Been there many, many *mods* ago


Fixed that for you.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> Fixed that for you.


HAHA, yea, that too. I think my only 'mod' at the time was tint.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Been there many, many years ago


Pretty cool that we both have pics in front of it.. It's kind of an obscure place. I haven't actually done a tour of the museum yet. My GF works at QVC which is right next door so I drive by from time to time.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Pretty cool that we both have pics in front of it.. It's kind of an obscure place. I haven't actually done a tour of the museum yet. My GF works at QVC which is right next door so I drive by from time to time.


My ex-wife worked for Comcast that was nearby that QVC as well. I was waiting for her to get off work so I was driving around and saw it.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Took the AFE drop in air filter out of the airbox and put a stock filter in. I figured with it being wintertime that the stock filter would be best.

I think I want to get a Carbonio cold air induction put on. I hate that FSI air box. What a PITA it is to remove and re-install. :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Took the AFE drop in air filter out of the airbox and put a stock filter in. I figured with it being wintertime that the stock filter would be best.


Is this logic founded on anything? I'm confident these cars don't understand what seasons are.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Is this logic founded on anything? I'm confident these cars don't understand what seasons are.




No, not founded on anything. My mk. IV used to hav a snow filter and I got used to changing out the standard OEM filter with one that had the thin layer of gauze-like materiel on it. I bought a new Mann OEM, and I just finished cleaning the AFE drop in. Probably will re-install it this spring if I don't get the Carbonio.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Fresh alignment got -1.6 to -1.7 front camber with the TT slotted ball joints maxed out. :thumbup: Set rear to 0.1 below that to try to get a bit more rotation. The back end did step out just a tad on the rainy street turning left into a gap in traffic. Should be a fun oem + setup. Dialed in a bit of + toe as well (low end of spec) to get some cruising stability back.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Modified the Selma ring holder and made my own setup for the RS styled grille. I'm very happy with the finished product.





































(please excuse how dirty she is)


----------



## ProctorsGTI (Dec 7, 2013)

I was just thinking about this today and how i really wanted to see done. So thanks:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ that looks awesome! Perfect solution to a pesky problem. Great job.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^ that looks awesome! Perfect solution to a pesky problem. Great job.


Thanks! I'm really happy with how it turned out. I think I will be painting the rings back to silver though. I like the blacked out look but I'm not sure I want to keep it.

Also, this is what $500 in maintenance parts looks like:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Also, this is what $500 in maintenance parts looks like:



nice. In the end whos doing your t-belt?
its coincidence, just ordered the t belt kit along other goodies.
I will be doing it with my mechanic. Ive studied the DIY and tips since a year now  

Hardest part from what I've read and talked, is not striping the crank bolts, taking out the single piece belt cover without breaking it, and tetris out the engine bracket.
A royal PITA but doable with extra knowledged hands.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice. In the end whos doing your t-belt?
> its coincidence, just ordered the t belt kit along other goodies.
> I will be doing it with my mechanic. Ive studied the DIY and tips since a year now
> 
> ...


Me and a friend of mine will be doing the TB together.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I read this:



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Hardest part from what I've read and talked, is not striping the crank bolts.


And I was like, "ohhh yeah, forgot about that."



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> taking out the single piece belt cover without breaking it.


"Oh yeah, ****, that sucked, too."



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> and tetris out the engine bracket.


"Oh yeah, and that." :thumbdown::facepalm:

Hahaha good luck. Will definitely help having a learned wrench assisting. Have fun. It helps if you disconnect the trans mount too, as it gives the engine more maneuverability. If you can push it towards the driver's side, it helps a bunch.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Hahaha good luck. Will definitely help having a learned wrench assisting. Have fun. It helps if you disconnect the trans mount too, as it gives the engine more maneuverability. If you can push it towards the driver's side, it helps a bunch.


Thanks, that's a helpful bit of a advice that i'll most likely use. This will be my first timing belt job any vehicle.. I've done other more difficult tasks before though. Seems as though the TB job is just a bunch of little hassles, nothing too complicated though.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks, that's a helpful bit of a advice that i'll most likely use. This will be my first timing belt job any vehicle.. I've done other more difficult tasks before though. Seems as though the TB job is just a bunch of little hassles, nothing too complicated though.


You'll be fine. It's just a matter of unbolting stuff and bolting new stuff in. Don't worry about it. Just take your time and don't stress about it.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

thx 4 the tip.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> Me and a friend of mine will be doing the TB together.


Interested in a third pair of hands from Baltimore?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> You'll be fine. It's just a matter of unbolting stuff and bolting new stuff in. Don't worry about it. Just take your time and don't stress about it.


I'm not too worried about it 



lausch said:


> Interested in a third pair of hands from Baltimore?


If you'd like to join in you'd be more than welcome. I'm planning on doing a DSG flush as well as an output shaft seal in the same day. Don't know when this will happen, both our schedules are tight.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Had to get my rear quarter panel windows replaced again under insurance warranty and just finished having them retinted...good as new again


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Modified the Selma ring holder and made my own setup for the RS styled grille. I'm very happy with the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I personally like silver rings as well. Why hide the one part that adds so much $ to the price of the car, lol!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Replaced finally water pump @172K miles. Car is back in action.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

JRutter said:


> I personally like silver rings...Why hide the one part that adds so much $ to the price of the car.


This.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Looks great! I personally like silver rings as well. Why hide the one part that adds so much $ to the price of the car, lol!





lausch said:


> This.


I agree, fellas, I agree. It was dipped because I just wanted to get it all back together.. no time for paint just yet.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Maintenance done.


DSG Fluid Flush and Filter
Serpentine Belt
Serpentine belt tensioner
2 idler pulleys
Water pump
Coolant crack pipe
Thermostat Housing
Thermostat
Coolant Temp Sensor


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Put on winter wheels and ski rack. Winter is coming (tomorrow).


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

hehehe 034 sent me an email about the sweepstake winners WOOT!!!!!!


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> hehehe 034 sent me an email about the sweepstake winners WOOT!!!!!!


Nice !!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> hehehe 034 sent me an email about the sweepstake winners WOOT!!!!!!


what did you win!?!


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

changed the oil today. my work no longer carries pennzoil ultra euro 5w40, instead they only have the new platinum euro 5w40 made from natural gas. haven't done any research about this **** yet. but for what i pay for the stuff i can't complain. also threw the 42dd o2 spacer on, stupid illinois epa.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Crossed 160k.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Crossed 160k.


That's funny, when I parked my car this morning I noticed I had just passed 140k, and my reading was at 140,160 miles. 

I'll likely hit 175k this year. It's amazing how good my car still feels after 8 years and 140k miles on it.. Feels newer than many new cars honestly.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I know. I can tell that this year will be a "replace some parts" year but to have that on the clock and running Stage 2 software on the factory turbo without billowing clouds of smoke. Simply amazed.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I know. I can tell that this year will be a "replace some parts" year but to have that on the clock and running Stage 2 software on the factory turbo without billowing clouds of smoke. Simply amazed.


Same here with the tuning, 2+ on original turbo with no signs of impending doom. I started my "replace some parts" year last year. Got most of the big stuff out of the way already. Just got timing belt and associated parts lined up for install in the next few weeks and I should be good for another long haul. These are tough cars if taken care of :heart:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Right now I'm shopping clutches, timing belts and suspension. At the same time I've completely torn down my MK1 TT for a rebuild/hybrid turbo setup. Think I bit off more than I can chew.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Crossed 160k.


Slow down! This is a neighborhood!


I'm at 115k on my 06. Follower change at the next oil change (118k) for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Danng... I only crossed 150k the other day. 










Kilometers. hehe aka 93k Miles.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^

-17C Jeebus


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> ^^^
> 
> -17C Jeebus


Ha that warmed up! Last week was -35C


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Replaced my battery with a new Bosch Group 48 from Pep Boys (30% off when purchased online and picked up in store).


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

So it happened again...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

pay up said:


> So it happened again...


 how?? tell us more about it


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Over torqued? Used same bolts?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Again? WTF? Is the bolt snapping, or not tightly screwed in?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wtf @ "again". How does this even happen once?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> wtf @ "again". How does this even happen once?


This has happened to plenty of people.

Chances are either you over-tightened the bolt or you have bad motor/trans mounts, transmitting way too much motion to the dogbone mount. Have you checked or replaced your other mounts? If you've replaced them, perhaps you didn't reinstall them squarely?

Google it, you're bound to find tons of advice. search gti instead of a3 for more results.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

If I had over torqued it I imagine it wouldn't have lasted 15k miles and over a year. The problem is the amount of stress that bolt sees is great, and the length of the bolt unsecured (inside the dogbone) I don't see how this won't keep happening. It's like the force of the engine is basically bending that bolt in half, or more correctly, it has leverage on half of the bolt. So for now I'm looking for some sort of case hardened or like black nitride hardened bolt.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

pay up said:


> If I had over torqued it I imagine it wouldn't have lasted 15k miles and over a year. The problem is the amount of stress that bolt sees is great, and the length of the bolt unsecured (inside the dogbone) I don't see how this won't keep happening. It's like the force of the engine is basically bending that bolt in half, or more correctly, it has leverage on half of the bolt. So for now I'm looking for some sort of case hardened or like black nitride hardened bolt.


I would be wary of such a fix. Instead of the bolt snapping you may damage the trans case instead. 

This shouldn't be happening and you have to have some sort of underlying issue. Have you inspected your motor and trans mounts (in the engine bay)?


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I would be wary of such a fix. Instead of the bolt snapping you may damage the trans case instead.
> 
> This shouldn't be happening and you have to have some sort of underlying issue. Have you inspected your motor and trans mounts (in the engine bay)?


I have. The mounts have no more play than I would expect or damage to the the rubber than I can see. But I see your point. I may get on purchasing some mount inserts, I don't want to buy new mounts. Don't really want to spend that kind of money for no real gains.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I would be wary of such a fix. Instead of the bolt snapping you may damage the trans case instead.
> 
> This shouldn't be happening and you have to have some sort of underlying issue. Have you inspected your motor and trans mounts (in the engine bay)?


This.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

pay up said:


> I have. The mounts have no more play than I would expect or damage to the the rubber than I can see. But I see your point. I may get on purchasing some mount inserts, I don't want to buy new mounts. Don't really want to spend that kind of money for no real gains.


How many miles do you have on your car? The gains from mounts are very real (unless you consider the NVH to negate the performance gains). 

On the trans side mount, you won't really be able to physically see any damaged rubber - not until you crack apart the mount, at least. This is a cheap fix if you get an insert.

The passenger side mount is not as cheap of a fix. These have a fluid filled membrane for dampening that many people have had rupture. This didn't happen with mine but it was very, very worn out. This requires a complete replacement. 

Besides software tuning, of all the mods I've done mounts have given the most return on the dollar.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

staaahp you're convincing me!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Waiting to install my motor and tranny mounts too! From what I hear, they make a world of difference


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

sixteen10 said:


>


Details?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

shaner3721 said:


> Details?


Its a night table.

:laugh:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

(Meguiar's PlastX + a few cotton balls + a micro fiber towel) – (scratched anti-glare coating) =




























YMMV.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I likes Meguiar's PlastX :thumbup::thumbup: Has worked well for me.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

The image on the LCD appears to be sharper and have more contrast. No doubt the anti-glare coating—and the scratches in it—was limiting both.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

took a pic next to a Dakar truck:










crazy ruskie


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> took a pic next to a Dakar truck:


AWESOME! I have yet to watch stage 8 where they go through Iquique. Did you get to catch any of the action?

I want to run the dakar on a bike with a friend of mine.. Maybe in the next 5-10 years it can realistically happen!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> AWESOME! I have yet to watch stage 8 where they go through Iquique. Did you get to catch any of the action?
> 
> I want to run the dakar on a bike with a friend of mine.. Maybe in the next 5-10 years it can realistically happen!



not much really, mostly in the street ive seen all the vehicles.
the Dakar has a base here in Iquique, my friend/neighbor is racing on his bike lol he's like 60 on the general he says the goal is reaching the finish line such a crazy marathon 
this year is 4 days in iquique, I've seen a lot, crazy french and euro ppl, lots of custom buggies, bmw bm's minis etc. I will try to take more pics.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> not much really, mostly in the street ive seen all the vehicles.
> the Dakar has a base here in Iquique, my friend/neighbor is racing on his bike lol he's like 60 on the general he says the goal is reaching the finish line such a crazy marathon
> this year is 4 days in iquique, I've seen a lot, crazy french and euro ppl, lots of custom buggies, bmw bm's minis etc. I will try to take more pics.


Please do take more pics! I'm a huge huge fan, I would enjoy seeing some pics from the perspective of a local. Who is your neighbor? I'll cheer him on as I watch on TV. 

I don't ever plan on actually competing in the rally - I'll never have the skill or support it takes to do it. I do plan on "chasing" one year though. There are a few outfits out there that will take you along that years route on big bikes like a bmw GS and such. My friend and I plan on doing it ourselves.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ordered S3 LCA brackets/bushings for my son's A3 to replace his torn originals. Urotuning had the best price that I could find. Just realized that I forgot to get new bolts though...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Ordered S3 LCA brackets/bushings for my son's A3 to replace his torn originals. Urotuning had the best price that I could find. Just realized that I forgot to get new bolts though...


That's one lucky son-of-a-JR :beer:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Please do take more pics! I'm a huge huge fan, I would enjoy seeing some pics from the perspective of a local. Who is your neighbor? I'll cheer him on as I watch on TV.
> 
> I don't ever plan on actually competing in the rally - I'll never have the skill or support it takes to do it. I do plan on "chasing" one year though. There are a few outfits out there that will take you along that years route on big bikes like a bmw GS and such. My friend and I plan on doing it ourselves.


nice. yeah chasing it is such an awesome trip trough south America in middle of summer.
my friend is Cristobal Goldman in his Kawa bike.
there are other Chileans doing good, Pablo Quintanilla is currently third on bikes and Ignacio Casale is first on quads. 
There are LOTS of argies and bolivianos guys chasing it. Today is the last day. I will try to borrow some pics..


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Ordered S3 LCA brackets/bushings for my son's A3 to replace his torn originals. Urotuning had the best price that I could find. Just realized that I forgot to get new bolts though...


hahaha...you ordered bushings for "your" car! Its fun to have a new project car. With a blank canvas you are a kid in a candy store.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> That's one lucky son-of-a-JR :beer:





Tcardio said:


> hahaha...you ordered bushings for "your" car! Its fun to have a new project car. With a blank canvas you are a kid in a candy store.


He he, the best part is that my wife is fully on board with this one. You know, for the safety. :beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> He he, the best part is that my wife is fully on board with this one. You know, for the safety. :beer:


let us know when you switch cars


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


>


Did you also upgrade the bulbs to CBI's? If you haven't yet they are totally worth it


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> Did you also upgrade the bulbs to CBI's? If you haven't yet they are totally worth it


Oh hey, I forgot to check in on doing more vagcom! Hope you had a good end of the year and start to '15. 

Came home to this taking up my spot in the garage last night. He is going to do the mirrors, rear badges and valence in bronze, too. I'm glad that he is making the car his own. He had a friend over last weekend to dip a bunch of parts on a Subaru. They used up all of my black and I ain't even mad. We have an Audi club event next month to keep him focused on driver improvement as well.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ I dig it. Also, can I be your kid too?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> ^^^ I dig it. Also, can I be your kid too?


He does have it good. Just has to keep the grades up to keep the keys.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sent in the payoff check--odd that you can't close out an auto loan over the phone with my Credit Union :screwy:

Anywho, she's all mine


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Oh hey, I forgot to check in on doing more vagcom! Hope you had a good end of the year and start to '15.
> 
> Came home to this taking up my spot in the garage last night. He is going to do the mirrors, rear badges and valence in bronze, too. I'm glad that he is making the car his own. He had a friend over last weekend to dip a bunch of parts on a Subaru. They used up all of my black and I ain't even mad. We have an Audi club event next month to keep him focused on driver improvement as well.


Yeah, We need to get together and have an informal drive :thumbup:

Looking forward to 2015 for sure


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign me up for a PNW drive


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got 2 recalls taken care of for the 3.2: 

20Q3 - Fuel Tank Ventilation Valve
28F2/J1 - Coil pack replacement

Went in with 1/2 tank of gas, left with a full one. Also had all my coil packs swapped out, but they let me keep my old ones. Gonna toss those back in so I have 6 brand new backups :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Have 2 payments left and she's officially mine.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Have 2 payments left and she's officially mine.












Just in time too. Gotta put money towards that wedding, ya know!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Yeah, We need to get together and have an informal drive :thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to 2015 for sure





nelius said:


> Sign me up for a PNW drive


They are fun! 

Chunanuk is a blast.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Just in time too. Gotta put money towards that wedding, ya know!


Isn't that the truth!!

Aayyy Congrats Jorgie!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Just in time too. Gotta put money towards that wedding, ya know!


Congratulations on car payments.
Condolences on wedding.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sent in the payoff check--odd that you can't close out an auto loan over the phone with my Credit Union :screwy:
> 
> Anywho, she's all mine





neu318 said:


> Have 2 payments left and she's officially mine.


Twinning!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Just in time too. Gotta put money towards that wedding, ya know!


HAHAHAHA, is it weird if I really put my hand there while no one in my office was looking? :laugh::laugh: Yeah wedding planning is expensive. I'm so glad I'm finishing my car payments



Ponto said:


> Isn't that the truth!!
> 
> Aayyy Congrats Jorgie!!


Thanks Ryan!!!



MisterJJ said:


> Congratulations on car payments.
> Condolences on wedding.


Hahahahah, Thanks man. Wedding planning has not been fun... Hope my fiance doesn't read this...lol 



NBPT_A3 said:


> Twinning!


WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Now you see it,










now you don't [really].


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

lausch said:


> Now you see it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It needs a white frame.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Congratulations on car payments.
> Condolences on wedding.


What he said!!! :laugh:

I decided to keep my car. Then i bought a couple of mod items. I'll post them up when they come in the mail & are installed. 

I did receive this in the mail & installed it: http://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/r...ortback-5-door-facelift-2009-backordered.html

For the curious: 18x9 10 spoke TT wheels refinished, and finally pulled the trigger on the SRS-TEC rear valance.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

ceese said:


> It needs a white frame.


No freakin' way.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally installed my 034 sway bar last night. It only took me 6 months....









Now only a golf r intercooler and APR downpipe are waiting to be installed.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Out with the old, in with the new.. Pancake pipe delete, with MAP sensor added, & a bung Port for W/M


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

lausch said:


>


Maybe cut the black plastic instead of adding white piece would look better?

Let's see... Checking... Yup.. Link in DIY thread is broken.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2338680-DIY-Trim-License-Plate-Backing-Plate&highlight=trim+plate


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> Yeah, We need to get together and have an informal drive :thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to 2015 for sure


:thumbup: Also meant to ask if you are able to use Parallels with the Ross Tech software, or if you are running Boot Camp. I am thinking about getting a cable since we have 3 Audis in the family, with 2 others at the in-laws. The HPA VAD is ok for checking codes and looking at measuring blocks, but not at all easy to change settings with.



nelius said:


> Sign me up for a PNW drive





Ponto said:


> They are fun!
> 
> Chunanuk is a blast.


I missed the H&R drive last year - Bellingham to Mt Baker ski area for a lunch and raffle. I've only made the Leavenworth drive once, but it was pretty fun drive and general car party atmosphere.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

JRutter said:


> :thumbup: Also meant to ask if you are able to use Parallels with the Ross Tech software, or if you are running Boot Camp. I am thinking about getting a cable since we have 3 Audis in the family, with 2 others at the in-laws. The HPA VAD is ok for checking codes and looking at measuring blocks, but not at all easy to change settings with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct, I use parallels with VCDS no need for boot camp. Works well with windows 10 however you need to have win7 compatibility on :thumbup:

I'm available whenever you need until you can get a cable, no worries

+ 1 on chuckanut drive

Never actually done any drives myself but there's always a first for everything 

I joined Audi of America, now I just need to attend one of the driving schools and then we can hit the track!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> You are correct, I use parallels with VCDS no need for boot camp. Works well with windows 10 however you need to have win7 compatibility on :thumbup:
> 
> I'm available whenever you need until you can get a cable, no worries
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

The driving schools are fun! Monroe is coming up next month and looks like MAMDS in May is going to a full weekend with driver skills on one day and full on track day with instruction the next. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

DG7Projects said:


> What he said!!! :laugh:


LOL thanks man.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> What he said!!! :laugh:
> 
> I decided to keep my car. Then i bought a couple of mod items. I'll post them up when they come in the mail & are installed.
> 
> ...


Pictures of both!! 

Hows that guard? I'd totally toss it on mine as its already scratched to ****.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> For the curious: 18x9 10 spoke TT wheels refinished, and finally pulled the trigger on the SRS-TEC rear valance.


I'm going to go with the rear valance and a set of their skirts! Can you PM me details about shipping charges from them?


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Custom made 3" TBE , catless and single muffler. Should have had no muffler , not as loud as I hoped but sounds amazing


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

sixteen10 said:


> Custom made 3" TBE , catless and single muffler. Should have had no muffler , not as loud as I hoped but sounds amazing


Wow, nice work! Coming from the R32, must be hard to get an exhaust that tickles the jiggles, lol!


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

lausch said:


> The image on the LCD appears to be sharper and have more contrast. No doubt the anti-glare coating—and the scratches in it—was limiting both.


i have to do this!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> i have to do this!


IKR!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

150 miles shy of 150,000: oil, oil filter, plugs, coils, and air filter. At midnight. In a 40 degree garage. I forgot what a pain in the arse the air filter is on these FSIs.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

lausch said:


> 150 miles shy of 150,000: oil, oil filter, plugs, coils, and air filter. At midnight. In a 40 degree garage. I forgot what a pain in the arse the air filter is on these FSIs.


I replaced my coil packs with red packs, and new plugs (NGK Iridiums) yesterday.
Checked my records for the last oil change- it was in April, and I've only put 3500 miles on the car- so topped it off.
I'm lazy and don't have ramps, bring the car to the shop for oil change every 5000 miles and rotate tires at same time.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

skotti said:


> I replaced my coil packs with red packs, and new plugs (NGK Iridiums) yesterday.
> Checked my records for the last oil change- it was in April, and I've only put 3500 miles on the car- so topped it off.
> I'm lazy and don't have ramps, bring the car to the shop for oil change every 5000 miles and rotate tires at same time.


I just put some red packs and NGK Iridiums in last week. I had one bad plug/pack but I figured why not just replace them all in one go. How much oil did you have to add after 3500 miles? I usually end up adding a quart for every 2000-2500 miles.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Bezerker said:


> I just put some red packs and NGK Iridiums in last week. I had one bad plug/pack but I figured why not just replace them all in one go. How much oil did you have to add after 3500 miles? I usually end up adding a quart for every 2000-2500 miles.


I added a full quart, brought it up to just shy of full.
For the plugs/packs, old ones mine were ok after 30,000 miles, so that will be my new interval.
I saved the old packs to keep in the car in case I get in trouble while on the road.


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Things done during the weekend:
Friday installed autotech hpfp and got stage 2+ file :thumbup:
Today installed the energy engine mount insert, I cut off the 2 little pillars of the engine mount, went for a test drive and have almost no increase on vibrations


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Gave her a bath today and fixed the e-brake release button vibration with a piece of loop Velcro. One last annoying buzzing noise to worry about


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Just picked it back up from the dealer again  New Intake manifold, thank you warranty eace:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Slow down! This is a neighborhood!
> 
> 
> I'm at 115k on my 06. Follower change at the next oil change (118k) for sure :thumbup:


I haven't played for awhile. But here's my best buddy Cody

3rd TB
3rd set of plugs
3rd cv (changing full axle is better)
3rd full set of brakes
2nd PCV 
Revised Cam roller. And yes guys, this is the same cam roller replacement after the infamous cam roller disintegration (thank You Audi Warranty/recall). It has not been changed for 120k. 
Orig Turbo
Orig DV
Orig O2
Orig wheel bearings
Orig AC
6th set of tires
2nd mechatronic
Orig Dsg. Serviced 4x
And still no issues with aftermarket HIDs. 

1million washes and wiping down and TLC


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> i have to do this!


New screen or removed anti glare? 

Mine is terrible... did hear you can polish off the ag...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> 206k


Holay molay!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> New screen or removed anti glare?
> 
> Mine is terrible...did hear you can polish off the ag.


Heard, or read?



lausch said:


> (Meguiar's PlastX + a few cotton balls + a micro fiber towel) – (scratched anti-glare coating) =


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

tiptronic said:


> I haven't played for awhile. But here's my best buddy Cody
> 
> 3rd TB
> 3rd set of plugs
> ...


You may be the only person in this Forum that listens to AM radio! :laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Well. When I commute in the morning for 50miles. Gotta check traffic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> Well. When I *commute in the morning for 50miles*. Gotta check traffic!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> Well. When I commute in the morning for 50miles. Gotta check traffic!


There's an app for that.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Was technically earlier this week but : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ild-thread&p=87058303&viewfull=1#post87058303

Exhaust + intake + ecu


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Yup. Love my KNX 1070 traffic on the 5s. Listening to AM adds trouble free miles for my car. Try it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> Well. When I commute in the morning for 50miles. Gotta check traffic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





2006_A3_2.0T said:


>


'MURICA! 

Last year I was commuting either 110 or 125 miles each day. This year I only have to do that 2 days a week, thank heavens.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> 'MURICA!
> 
> Last year I was commuting either 110 or 125 miles each day. This year I only have to do that 2 days a week, thank heavens.


now I understand how when I got this car it already had 112k miles on it .. 
you guys have real long distances to drive :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

installed red coils. runs better


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*034 rsb*

Just finished intalling the 034 Motorsports RSB. Over all an easy job. Now I need to drive it and see if it was worth the coin.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Finally detailed the interior after just a couple years. :facepalm:

So. much. doghair.


----------



## SilverStoned1.8T (Dec 25, 1999)

tiptronic said:


>


So you're from the future?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

SilverStoned1.8T said:


> So you're from the future?


Hmm... at some point in 2015, FM radio will cease to exist.... I wonder why? 

I need to build a bomb shelter STAT!!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Installed the black HPA puck. Not as noticeable as the blue one in my R32 was. Also snapped a pic of my exhaust. The VW techs loved it.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally received my ST coilovers (took a month). Will update after they are installed (end of February after the snow dies down and I go in for inspection). Cleaned it...added a few more videos to YouTube now that I am a year removed from my 42 DD tbe being installed. It's settled down a bit.

Search audi a3 42 draft on YouTube and should see my channel (Audi A3 with 5 videos).

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Turned 90k today. 

My SRS-Tec rear valance is finally in the country. DHL international tracking isn't very ----- precise. 

Got my 7mm spacers too and can finally test fit these TT wheels by the weekend.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

sixteen10 said:


> Installed the black HPA puck. Not as noticeable as the blue one in my R32 was. Also snapped a pic of my exhaust. The VW techs loved it.


looks badass. nice tips. BTW the muffler's hanger or what is called, looks very custom.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

sixteen10 said:


> Installed the black HPA puck. Not as noticeable as the blue one in my R32 was. Also snapped a pic of my exhaust. The VW techs loved it.


 Looks very nice. Not to bust your balls but the tips are not aligned on exit. nobody but me will notice


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> Looks very nice. Not to bust your balls but the tips are not aligned on exit. nobody but me will notice


I noticed but I thought it was just the angle of the pic.

Looks like a nice setup though.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tcardio said:


> Looks very nice. Not to bust your balls but the tips are not aligned on exit.





BeeAlk said:


> I noticed but I thought it was just the angle of the pic.


I'm sure it's the angle.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Turned 90k today.
> 
> My SRS-Tec rear valance is finally in the country. DHL international tracking isn't very ----- precise.
> 
> Got my 7mm spacers too and can finally test fit these TT wheels by the weekend.


Looking forward to hearing about the SRS-Tec and seeing how it looks. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the SRS-Tec and seeing how it looks. :thumbup:


Me too, as I am looking to pick one up, along with some side skirts. :thumbup:


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

Decided to put mine back up for sale. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Blindsider said:


> Decided to put mine back up for sale. :thumbup:


what would you buy when sold?


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

A tacoma or tundra. And maybe get a cheap tdi commuter car.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Replaced the battery yesterday... I had to replace the battery in the 2012 after only two years (under warranty at least). Now the one in the 2010, not sure if it was the original (if it was the original it would be 3-4 years 50k).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Found my rubber floor mats.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Picked up this windows tablet the other day for pretty much dedicated vcds use. The specs are nothing crazy but it works great for what I'm using it for as it is much easier for me than running bootcamp. I found out I had a micro center locally so I went and picked one up! I came across this on a local(chicago Volkswagen association) post. If your looking for a fully functional vagcom tablet for next to nothing, I highly recommend this!

http://www.microcenter.com/product/439773/TW70CA17_Tablet_-_Black


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

*Replaced it with this...*



*while this gets buffed out. *


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang that sucks. 

Just gave the girl a much needed interior detail and leather conditioning. All ready for Thursdays road trip! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You got real lucky, bob. There's almost no damage on the quarter panel. Couple tiny kisses from what I can see. Insurance cover it?


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ran over a softball size landscaping rock in the middle of the road on the way in! 
I was hoping I had enough clearance.... but no. 

Made all kinds of noise. I don't know what it hit underneath 
No check engine light yet, so I'm hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably bumper and/or subframe if it was in the middle, bumper, control arm and/or plastic belly pan if it was on either side. More likely it's fine. Check for oil if you park somewhere though. Most likely if it hit the oil pan it'd shatter significantly, but it's possible it could get a small crack and develop a slow leak. Other than that, I'm sure it's fine. That's a big fear of mine. I've been driving around aired all the way up due to all the ice chunks everywhere lately.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Cote said:


> You got real lucky, bob. There's almost no damage on the quarter panel. Couple tiny kisses from what I can see. Insurance cover it?


Yep, not my fault so insurance covered it and I get to drive that spiffy Nissan for 2 weeks. Wish it was warmer in the northeast, perfect excuse to daily my 986.


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

bobbeck said:


> Yep, not my fault so insurance covered it and I get to drive that spiffy Nissan for 2 weeks. Wish it was warmer in the northeast, perfect excuse to daily my 986.


2 weeks? do those techs know what they're doing? 

Replace rear door, repair qtr panel, did it touch the bumper? R&I bumper and tail light, blend roof rail and front door. any rocker damage? that's like a 7 day max repair.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

savs9two said:


> 2 weeks? do those techs know what they're doing?
> 
> Replace rear door, repair qtr panel, did it touch the bumper? R&I bumper and tail light, blend roof rail and front door. any rocker damage? that's like a 7 day max repair.


It probably takes 3-5 business days for the new parts to get to the shop.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

bobbeck said:


> Yep, not my fault so insurance covered it and I get to drive that spiffy Nissan for 2 weeks. Wish it was warmer in the northeast, perfect excuse to daily my 986.


shop could do it in a day, but they are busy binge watching all 5 seasons of Breaking Bad.:thumbup:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Man I love when people can't grip the concept of special order parts. Just because the job doesn't take much labor doesn't mean the shop can have it done in a short amount of time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> Man I love when people can't grip the concept of special order parts. Just because the job doesn't take much labor doesn't mean the shop can have it done in a short amount of time.


This.. 

I waited three months for my car to be fixed because they were waiting on parts. And I knew they were lying because my buddy is the parts guy at the dealer which is completely separate from this body shop and he was ordering my parts lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

I had a 99 Saab take almost 6 months to fix $12k in damage when it was 3 months old. Stings making payments on a rental for that long. I'm fine with 2 weeks.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bobbeck said:


> I had a 99 Saab take almost 6 months to fix $12k in damage when it was 3 months old. Stings making payments on a rental for that long. I'm fine with 2 weeks.


My rental was covered for the three months lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok I manage a body shop so I know how long it takes usually, ya some special orders but for a door shell on a audi coming from the audi dealer shouldn't take more than two days tops. I don't think you would wanna go aftermarket on a door shell for an audi. Anyways my point is a lot of shops love to **** with people so I was just trying help this dude out by telling him it shouldn't take two weeks. Thanks though I love the feedback lol....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

savs9two said:


> I was just trying help this dude out by telling him it shouldn't take two weeks.


How does that help? What does that knowledge change? Going to a different body shop at this point is going to take at least a couple days to work out the logistics of the transfer and now the 5 days of work is going to be a work-week-and-a-half. It doesn't seem nearly worth the hassle to save two or 3 days. And now he's the douche because the shop already ordered parts and he's taken his car elsewhere.

Admit that you were just trying to make him feel like he made a poor decision. Like you could have done better. Surprise because it's your field of expertise. 

Who are any of we to say that the shop isn't just really busy? Maybe one of their guys is on vacation. Maybe there has been snow in the area which caused a rise in minor accidents and they've got a lot of work. Just because it's 5 days of work doesn't mean it can get done in 5 work days. umpkin:


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

Rob Cote said:


> How does that help? What does that knowledge change? Going to a different body shop at this point is going to take at least a couple days to work out the logistics of the transfer and now the 5 days of work is going to be a work-week-and-a-half. It doesn't seem nearly worth the hassle to save two or 3 days. And now he's the douche because the shop already ordered parts and he's taken his car elsewhere.
> 
> Admit that you were just trying to make him feel like he made a poor decision. Like you could have done better. Surprise because it's your field of expertise.
> 
> Who are any of we to say that the shop isn't just really busy? Maybe one of their guys is on vacation. Maybe there has been snow in the area which caused a rise in minor accidents and they've got a lot of work. Just because it's 5 days of work doesn't mean it can get done in 5 work days. umpkin:


I didn't really explain myself so I agree with you on that one, but I didn't say to go to another body shop I just questioned the body shop on what they're doing. Sometimes if customers push the situation most likely the shop will push to get it out. I just know a lot of shops mess around that's all. I just cant see the parts being more than a few days until it arrives at the shop, at least from where im from sometimes parts are back ordered and we gotta get it from the states being from Canada. Anyways I did not try to make him feel like it was a poor decision if I did my mistake.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Ha! Yeah I know it won't physically take 2 weeks to do this work. You could build a whole car in that time. I've had work done by this shop before, know the owner and watched his business grow over the past 10+ years. I was glad the insurance company didn't put up any resistance when I chose this shop (they recommend a Chevy dealer a mile from where I live). Anyway, the Nissan is a vile car that gets 40mpg, that's the only thing good I have to say. 2 weeks of that and I'll appreciate my 9 year old A3 with 191,000 miles even more.


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

bobbeck said:


> Ha! Yeah I know it won't physically take 2 weeks to do this work. You could build a whole car in that time. I've had work done by this shop before, know the owner and watched his business grow over the past 10+ years. I was glad the insurance company didn't put up any resistance when I chose this shop (they recommend a Chevy dealer a mile from where I live). Anyway, the Nissan is a vile car that gets 40mpg, that's the only thing good I have to say. 2 weeks of that and I'll appreciate my 9 year old A3 with 191,000 miles even more.


Thats good, and most people are unaware that they can choose any shop they want to bring in there car for repairs. Insurance tries to push the DRP (direct repair shops) but its good you knew what to do! Hopefully all works out!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bobbeck said:


> Ha! Yeah I know it won't physically take 2 weeks to do this work. You could build a whole car in that time. I've had work done by this shop before, know the owner and watched his business grow over the past 10+ years. I was glad the insurance company didn't put up any resistance when I chose this shop (they recommend a Chevy dealer a mile from where I live). Anyway,* the Nissan is a vile car that gets 40mpg*, that's the only thing good I have to say. 2 weeks of that and I'll appreciate my 9 year old A3 with 191,000 miles even more.


Haha I had a base model jetta for my 3 months... the one bonus - the savings in fuel over my VR actually paid for my 500 deductible :laugh: no joke, ended up saving about 550 dollars in 3 months of driving... mind you I put 10,000km on that rental.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's what I'm working on. Traded a machine shop owner some teak parts for his boat for fabbing up a front plate holder using a tow hook that I gave him. He just dropped off the powder coated parts today for test fitting.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice piece! I made something similar and it gets more comments when I go to a show than anything else I've done. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

bobbeck said:


> ...I'll appreciate my 9 year old A3 with 191,000 miles even more.


Amen.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks good John! :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey John have you been pulled over for no plate before? I know it's illegal here in WA but I've never been pulled over for it. Not even with a red car haha


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I've only swapped to the plateless filler plate last month, and I know lots of people who don't get bothered. But I have to set a fatherly example these days, lol. I got another one in silver for my boy's A3.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I've only swapped to the plateless filler plate last month, and I know lots of people who don't get bothered. But I have to set a fatherly example these days, lol. I got another one in silver for my boy's A3.


Isn't it your fatherly responsibility to teach your son to question authority??


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Isn't it your fatherly responsibility to teach your son to question authority??


:laugh: Oh god, he doesn't need any more encouragement in that regard!


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

nelius said:


> Hey John have you been pulled over for no plate before? I know it's illegal here in WA but I've never been pulled over for it. Not even with a red car haha


Been running without one for at least 8 years, finally got pulled over. Thought that I was going to get off without a ticket but NOPE, $124 around these parts. :what:

I'm running a tow hook plate like JRutter now


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Refinished my wheels

alley1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

alley5 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Me likey :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> For the curious: 18x9 10 spoke TT wheels refinished, and finally pulled the trigger on the SRS-TEC rear valance.


Any update on the SRS-Tec valance?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Me likey :thumbup:


Yea...I mean...I _guess_ it's okay. For a red one. 



:laugh::thumbup::heart:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Dam Jason!

Finito (time for a new frame though)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks great John. Wonder how much it would cost if I didn't have a way to barter w/ him. I should paint my lower center bumper as well 

Jason, sexy as always...your car is ok.  . I need to get my wheels refinished as well.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Any update on the SRS-Tec valance?


Update: My package is finally at my local post office and due for delivery this afternoon. 

Install should happen before 5pm PST today, or tomorrow afternoon at best. 

On a separate note, them 18x9 TT wheels didn't fit. I'll need 7mm _hubcentric_ spacers to make them work.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Me likey :thumbup:


:beer::wave: Thanks sir



Rob Cote said:


> Yea...I mean...I _guess_ it's okay. For a red one.
> 
> :laugh::thumbup::heart:





krazyboi said:


> Jason, sexy as always...your car is ok.  . I need to get my wheels refinished as well.


Mediocre is what I do best  :laugh:



JRutter said:


> Dam Jason!


Haha thanks John! Love that tow hook plate mount idea. Looks really sturdy and high quality. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Update: My package is finally at my local post office and due for delivery this afternoon.
> 
> Install should happen before 5pm PST today, or tomorrow afternoon at best.


I REALLY want to see how this comes out!! ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Any update on the SRS-Tec valance?


I'm so confused as to what this even is.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm so confused as to what this even is.


:heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's for non-s-line bumper only? HMPH.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be ordering mine, as well as a set of their side skirts, at the end of the month :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> It's for non-s-line bumper only? HMPH.


No, It's for an S-Line bumper bottom. Only the top portion of the bumper in the image is non s-line.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Valance update: 

After 4 weeks of waiting, I finally received it. 

I thought installing was gonna be a simple thing, but there is some work that has to be done. 

I need to paint the [email protected] As you can see in the pic, there are areas that are not finished like the rest of the valance. Additionally, the exhaust opening is an inch and a half wider than the stock S-Line valance. I'll probably need slightly bigger exhaust tips. Any leads or recommendations for OEM like exhaust tips? 




PS. I'm not sure if I even wanna paint it. I'll probably end up plasti-dipping it. You hear me Ponto?!?!?! :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I was under the impression that this replaces the lower valance on the non sline bumper. Just like the votex valance.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I was under the impression that this replaces the lower valance on the non sline bumper. Just like the votex valance.


You are correct. I was under the impression that it replaces just the grey valance part. It actually replaces the _entire_ lower portion of the rear bumper, which means it has to be painted 2 colors. Weird.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


>


This picture makes me dizzy.


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Got my A3 back from the paint shop last night. Got the full front end painted, the rear bumper painted and a my Votex skirts painted. Just have to find the time to fit them now


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> This picture makes me dizzy.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

But now the exhaust opening is on the wrong side!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> You are correct. I was under the impression that it replaces just the grey valance part. It actually replaces the _entire_ lower portion of the rear bumper, which means it has to be painted 2 colors. Weird.


You could just paint everything like the color of your car


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Dam Jason!
> 
> Finito (time for a new frame though)


not a big fan of that location but to each his/her own. You have the license plate delete so earth magnets are easily placed. License cover from audisport look great and you just glue the bolt covers on and bueno no ticket with easy removal


----------



## fourtwofive (Dec 20, 2011)

MisterJJ! I haven't been able to reach you because your inbox is full but I sent you $ through PayPal for the Shifter Rod Piece! Check the DSG S-Tronic thread, I replied a little while ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

fourtwofive said:


> MisterJJ! I haven't been able to reach you because your inbox is full but I sent you $ through PayPal for the Shifter Rod Piece! Check the DSG S-Tronic thread, I replied a little while ago


You'd think that you could set the inbox to auto-delete the oldest message. Anyway, I got the email from paypal and mailed the part on Thursday.


----------



## fourtwofive (Dec 20, 2011)

misterjj said:


> you'd think that you could set the inbox to auto-delete the oldest message. Anyway, i got the email from paypal and mailed the part on thursday.


thank you!!!! :d


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> It probably takes 3-5 business days for the new parts to get to the shop.


I've been trying to order new fenders for me A3 (Part numbers A220113 and A220114 or a set A220113-PLK) and have been unsuccessful because everywhere I have found online says they are out of stock. Anybody have any recommendations of where I might be able to look for these? Could a local place maybe order them better than I can?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

shaner3721 said:


> I've been trying to order new fenders for me A3 (Part numbers A220113 and A220114 or a set A220113-PLK) and have been unsuccessful because everywhere I have found online says they are out of stock. Anybody have any recommendations of where I might be able to look for these? Could a local place maybe order them better than I can?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/sku/Replacement/Fender/A220113.html

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/sku/Replacement/Fender/A220114.html


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/sku/Replacement/Fender/A220113.html
> 
> http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/sku/Replacement/Fender/A220114.html


Yea, found those, but after being told by another company they were out of stock I asked ahead and they said they are out of the driver side. Of course that's the one I need more.

It sounds like all these online places get there parts from the same warehouse... And yet they're student prices!


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Pulled everything out of the interior to find the one broken clip that has been rattling incessantly for weeks...passenger front if you were wondering.

While I had it apart I gave the entire interior the yoga mat treatment. Killed most of the road noise!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Dropped my A3 at the dealer to resolve my cold start misfire - thankfully I still have 3k miles of warranty left. They gave me a new A3 as a loaner. It's amazing how different it is - designed for a totally different market.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Looks great John. Wonder how much it would cost if I didn't have a way to barter w/ him.


I will see him soon. I'll ask.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

mdterps2000 said:


> While I had it apart I gave the entire interior the yoga mat treatment. Killed most of the road noise!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Actually used yoga mat material? Interesting.. The stuff isn't nearly as heavy as dynamat.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Actually used yoga mat material? Interesting.. The stuff isn't nearly as heavy as dynamat.


I would be a little worried about the long-term durability of yoga mat material. It could start to deteriorate after a few years, especially if it's made from natural rubber.


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

It was actually recommended to me by one of the local car audio install places. Coat it with a poly-butyl...all of the guys there use it over roadkill or dynamat. Figure for $100 total to do the entire interior it was worth a try.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## mdterps2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

I was skeptical so I did a search and there were a lot of how to on it so I figured what the hell. Honestly though, even in the short term it killed almost all of the outside noise. Between the panoramic glass and the 3" turbo back (and the obnoxious rattle), the road noise was getting to my wife...rather than deciding between the car and her, I figured I'd give it a try.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Planning on doing the TB and water pump replacement here in the next couple of weeks and I had a question. When this repair is done, would this also be a good opportunity to replace the motor mounts? I'm thinking about just replacing them with the same OEM mounts, but if anyone has any recommends for aftermarket, please post 'em up. Would be glad to hear about it. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Planning on doing the TB and water pump replacement here in the next couple of weeks and I had a question. When this repair is done, would this also be a good opportunity to replace the motor mounts? I'm thinking about just replacing them with the same OEM mounts, but if anyone has any recommends for aftermarket, please post 'em up. Would be glad to hear about it. :beer:


You have to remove the passenger's side mount to gain access to the water pump and to remove the timing belt. So it would be a good opportunity to replace that one, I'd say. The driver's side one you don't really go near, so that's up to you. In order to remove the driver's side mount (the one on the transmission) you have to remove the battery and the battery box. It's not a huge project to do. Figure ~15 mins to remove once you've got the engine cover/air filter housing off (which you will have removed to do the timing belt). :thumbup::thumbdown: So yes/no/maybe?


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks :thumbup:

Just curious if you have replaced yours? I've read in this forum that upgrading the motor mounts makes a pretty significant difference to the drive-ability of the car. I was going to just replace them with OEM, but if there are aftermarkets that are better, I might consider going in that direction.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Just curious if you have replaced yours? I've read in this forum that upgrading the motor mounts makes a pretty significant difference to the drive-ability of the car. I was going to just replace them with OEM, but if there are aftermarkets that are better, I might consider going in that direction.


Adding the insert to the dogbone mount is a good improvement if you have DSG and a big improvement if manual. Pretty much all aftermarket dogbone mounts will add noticeable vibration, which is why I stuck with OEM when mine failed.

Driver-side / Tranny mount are known to compress badly over time and will need to be replaced at some time. I went with the stage 1 insert from BFI and only noticed the slightest additional vibration.

Passenger side mount doesn't seem to break/wear and there are no significant improvements by going aftermarket, unless you are doing all the others with aggressive mounts.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Just curious if you have replaced yours?


I've not. Though it's something I've considered. If I were to do them, it'd be out of necessity, not want. Because of the price. It's steep. But if I did replace them, I think I'd get mounts by VF Engineering. They've a good reputation and it looks like a quality product.

As stated above, the dogbone mount is a big improvement. That I have done. I added an ECS Tuning insert a long time ago. It's cheap and simple to do. Definitely recommend.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> Adding the insert to the dogbone mount is a good improvement if you have DSG and a big improvement if manual. Pretty much all aftermarket dogbone mounts will add noticeable vibration, which is why I stuck with OEM when mine failed.
> 
> Driver-side / Tranny mount are known to compress badly over time and will need to be replaced at some time. I went with the stage 1 insert from BFI and only noticed the slightest additional vibration.
> 
> Passenger side mount doesn't seem to break/wear and there are no significant improvements by going aftermarket, unless you are doing all the others with aggressive mounts.





Rob Cote said:


> I've not. Though it's something I've considered. If I were to do them, it'd be out of necessity, not want. Because of the price. It's steep. But if I did replace them, I think I'd get mounts by VF Engineering. They've a good reputation and it looks like a quality product.
> 
> As stated above, the dogbone mount is a big improvement. That I have done. I added an ECS Tuning insert a long time ago. It's cheap and simple to do. Definitely recommend.


Thanks :beer:

I think I will look into getting the insert and replacing the dog bone mount with a new OEM. I just rolled 100k so I'm sure mine is probably shot.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Thanks :beer:
> 
> I think I will look into getting the insert and replacing the dog bone mount with a new OEM. I just rolled 100k so I'm sure mine is probably shot.


Even with this heads up, you will be shocked at how trashed your oem trans bushing will look.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Recently hit 115K miles on my 2006. 

Had the 110K service done, DSG service, rear rotors and pads, 4 new Pilot Sports.
Hard to believe this has been my DD since Sept 2005, and in August 2015, my 16 yr old son takes it over.
Hopefully all the maint, care and feeding will keep it in the family another 10 years.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Back from the body shop early. Id share another picture but it just looks like your standard unmodded A3. Glad to be rid of the Nissan Note.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

bobbeck said:


> Glad to be rid of the Nissan Note.


Dually Noted.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Dually Noted.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


>


LMFAO. I bet that gets you every time doesn't it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> LMFAO. I bet that gets you hard every time doesn't it?


Yes.

Like liberty on wheels. 8 of them. I like my freedom in super turbo diesel please.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


>


^ GTI content.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Made the time to replace my rear brakes this morning and replaced my hubs/wheel bearings while I was at it.



















I had to use the widow maker to break one of the axle bolts free. Damn near gave myself a hernia.










I went with oem pads (ferodo?) because I love the bite. Dust be damned.

My old hubs were pretty bad once I took them off. The bearings were really, really worn. The inner races of the outer bearings were very sloppy and on one side the balls were ready to come out. I'm surprised it didn't make more noise.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> My old hubs were pretty bad once I took them off. The bearings were really, really worn. The inner races of the outer bearings were very sloppy and on one side the balls were ready to come out. I'm surprised it didn't make more noise.


Glad you were able to get it sorted.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


>


Shiny.



BeeAlk said:


> I had to use the widow maker to break one of the axle bolts free. Damn near gave myself a hernia.


Very Rube Goldberg.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

beealk that is what impact guns are for! after doing the rear brakes on my quattro, i would never even attempt it off the lift. not sure if we have the same clearance issue but the only way i was able to take the carrier bolts out was with a triple square bit in a wrench going straight down. seriously sucked balls.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> I went with oem pads (ferodo?) because I love the bite. Dust be damned.
> 
> My old hubs were pretty bad once I took them off. The bearings were really, really worn. The inner races of the outer bearings were very sloppy and on one side the balls were ready to come out. I'm surprised it didn't make more noise.


where'd you get the rotors from?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

That job is a huge pain in the ass, already 10k on my new bearings. The payoff is how quiet the after is.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> beealk that is what impact guns are for! after doing the rear brakes on my quattro, i would never even attempt it off the lift. not sure if we have the same clearance issue but the only way i was able to take the carrier bolts out was with a triple square bit in a wrench going straight down. seriously sucked balls.


Impact guns are okay, but really you can do it without one, although it's a lot easier to break the axle bolt loose with the wheel on the ground first.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

What do you mean?! Impact guns rock, you can zap that bolt out in 1 second and move on. And all you had to do was pull a trigger.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

louiekaps said:


> beealk that is what impact guns are for! after doing the rear brakes on my quattro, i would never even attempt it off the lift. not sure if we have the same clearance issue but the only way i was able to take the carrier bolts out was with a triple square bit in a wrench going straight down. seriously sucked balls.


Yup, I had to go straight down to get the carrier bolts out. There's hardly any room at all. They were pretty easy to break free though, then I used a stubby ratchet to get them all the way out. It wasn't too bad for me.



aznsap said:


> where'd you get the rotors from?


Amazon. Centric 125s, the high carbon alloy ones. 



bobbeck said:


> That job is a huge pain in the ass, already 10k on my new bearings. The payoff is how quiet the after is.


So far after installing them all I've driven on is salt, ice and snow, so I have no idea if it's any quieter. 



npace said:


> Impact guns are okay, but really you can do it without one, although it's a lot easier to break the axle bolt loose with the wheel on the ground first.





louiekaps said:


> What do you mean?! Impact guns rock, you can zap that bolt out in 1 second and move on. And all you had to do was pull a trigger.


Yeah, I should've broke the bolt loose with the wheel on the ground first, but installing the hubs didn't occur to me until after I had the rotors off.. the hubs have been sitting in their boxes for months.

And I have an impact gun but it's battery, not air. Not strong enough to get those bolts off.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

louiekaps said:


> not sure if we have the same clearance issue but the only way i was able to take the carrier bolts out was with a triple square bit in a wrench going straight down. seriously sucked balls.


FWD here, same. I actually put the car back together, drove it to the dealer and asked them to break the carrier bolts loose and retorque them for me so I could finish the job.



npace said:


> it's a lot easier to break the axle bolt loose with the wheel on the ground first.


This. I also slide the handle of my floor jack over my breaker bar for added leverage, both when loosening and tightening (torque to yield).


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Didn't really do much myself but got the A3 back from the paint shop and accumulated a few parts to put on before show season starts again


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the FK Hightec Sport Suspension? I am looking to go more low this spring and I was kinda surprised to see the price on ECS for this cup kit. They want $300, which is like half the price of the H&R equivalent. I know the old addage.. 'you get what you pay for', but I figured I'd check it with the 8p community to hear what you all have to say. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES2209141/

Found these JOM coilovers from BKS too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300894086880


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

*Installed interior LEDs*

Hi all,

well, bit by bit ...

Installed my interior LED bulbs purchased from deAutoKey. 

No issues. Used plastic knives as trim removal tools :laugh:


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

*I replaced the Bose subwoofer*

Back in September I replaced the Bose subwoofer for a good one 
I knew that bass was the weak point of this gear. I've used a high quality custom made enclosure by RadioWorld (UK) and installed a Sundown SD-8 sub and a SAE-600D from the same manufacturer. The result is awesome.


The Bose subwoofer is pretty hilarious:











The custom made enclosure bought to rw-online.co.uk
Impressive build quality











Since there isn't an official distributor for Sundown in Spain, I had to buy it directly from woofersetc.com Good price at Euros exchange and fast shipping from LA to Madrid (Spain)

























































This sub is a beast for a 8" cone. It really delivers power in a wide range. If it's well tuned the overall system is very balanced for all kind of music (I listen mostly rock)


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ looks good. I would luv that bass enclosure. The Bose looks/sounds crap.

Just got the ECU file to send it to the DM headquarters for a stage 1 file.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Bronco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> well, bit by bit ...
> 
> ...


This looks great :thumbup: I've been wanting to do the interior LEDs as well. 

When I did my headliner, I didn't need to use any trim tools to remove the lights, I just used my fingers


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

veedubnoodle said:


> Didn't really do much myself but got the A3 back from the paint shop and accumulated a few parts to put on before show season starts again


What's in the boxes?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> well, bit by bit ...
> 
> ...


Nice, looks great.

Check out our new ERROR FREE Bright Front turns - just released today:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a...ignals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber










Thank you


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Nice, looks great.
> 
> Check out our new ERROR FREE Bright Front turns - just released today:
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a...ignals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber
> ...


The website says only later model A3s- can you be more specific?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Stickered.

The color isn't right—should be white or yellow—but these were originally designed for a silver STX Miata. #Daytona500


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> This looks great :thumbup: I've been wanting to do the interior LEDs as well.
> 
> When I did my headliner, I didn't need to use any trim tools to remove the lights, I just used my fingers



Some magic fingers you've got there, ultimatetaba :facepalm:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

finally, after a year of studying it and whatsoever, got the A3 flashed  

how much of a happy camper I feel, well cant tell really. 

car is a different animal at stage 1 only, now the only gripe is that I have the downpipe with me awaiting install to go stg2

Flashed at the driveway with Drivermotorsport's programer, and talking with them directly, all I can say is they are a great company.


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ^^ looks good. I would luv that bass enclosure. The Bose looks/sounds crap.
> 
> Just got the ECU file to send it to the DM headquarters for a stage 1 file.


steampowered... lol cs 1.6


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

savs9two said:


> steampowered... lol cs 1.6


 lol Steam FTW I play cod4 and MW2 all the time.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> well, bit by bit ...
> 
> ...





skotti said:


> The website says only later model A3s- can you be more specific?


It is for every A3 - you can choose from: PWY24W / BAU15S / 1156 / H16 

It will depend on your year and headlights you have installed.

Thank you


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> It is for every A3 - you can choose from: PWY24W / BAU15S / 1156 / H16
> 
> It will depend on your year and headlights you have installed.
> 
> Thank you


Interested aswell. I have a huge list of goodies to get from the Autokey. Gonna pull the trigger soon.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Interested aswell. I have a huge list of goodies from the Autokey. Gonna pull the trigger soon.


Likewise. Just need them to release LED brake light bulbs for euro-led tails, and then aside from the projectors, my car will be all LED :heart:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Interested aswell. I have a huge list of goodies from the Autokey. Gonna pull the trigger soon.





Grey D said:


> Likewise. Just need them to release LED brake light bulbs for euro-led tails, and then aside from the projectors, my car will be all LED :heart:


They have brake LEDs, do you need the 1156? They have a new 3 stack that are very bright, MSG me here and I can get you them at an intro-price, do you need 2 or 4?

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Interested aswell. I have a huge list of goodies from the Autokey. Gonna pull the trigger soon.





Grey D said:


> Likewise. Just need them to release LED brake light bulbs for euro-led tails, and then aside from the projectors, my car will be all LED :heart:





deAutoKey.com said:


> They have brake LEDs, do you need the 1156? They have a new 3 stack that are very bright, MSG me here and I can get you them at an intro-price, do you need 2 or 4?
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


Yup, I've got $200 worth of lights sitting in my cart right now.. Any bulk discounts? 

If I hit purchase my entire interior and exterior (besides the high beams) will be LED. 


On a related note I first need to get my hands on OEM LED tails.. where's the best place to source those from now? On flea bay there's a seller from Latvia selling the set for about $260 plus shipping, then about $70 for the harness. Anyone know if the Latvia seller is a good source?


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

npace said:


> What's in the boxes?


Facelift Sportback tail lights  Just waiting on the adapter looms arriving so I can fit them


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey who here remeber why exactly the facelift hvac units don't work on pre face lift cars? For whoever you are did you actually try them?? 

Greyjetta I think you said it doesn't work... 

Anyways Audi_Eh3 and I installed his unit on my car to see if the can bus error was in fact the hvac unit. Sure enough it popped up. But the unit is working fine. Functionality all updated to work like the facelift unit. My Ac button does in fact turn on the Ac now instead of off when it was the econ button. 


Sent from my Igloo


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Bought her some new shoes!!!




Also have some wheels for sale :wave: :wave:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7126562-FS-19-quot-Neuspeed-RS10


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

iwanturbo said:


> Bought her some new shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get those from Luis?? Awesome wheels.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes I did!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Did you get those from Luis?? Awesome wheels.





iwanturbo said:


> Yes I did!!!


Jealous, love those wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Valance update:
> 
> After 4 weeks of waiting, I finally received it.
> 
> ...


Is it on yet?!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is it on yet?!


Not yet. My A3 is at the stealership getting rear suspension bits replaced. 

I'll probably test fit the valance sometime in April. Super busy with work at the moment.


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally fitted my facelift tail lights at the weekend and I am really pleased with them 










Easy enough to fit and make the back of the A3 look far better in my opinion :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

veedubnoodle said:


> Finally fitted my facelift tail lights at the weekend and I am really pleased with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As many others have said easily one of the best cosmetic mods for our cars! :thumbup:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Did my first brake job today - replaced the front pads and rotors (old pad on the left, new on the right in the pic). Install went well, though I discovered my driver's side CV boot is ripped near the inner clamp


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bezerker said:


> Install went well, though I discovered my driver's side CV boot is ripped near the inner clamp.


Hate when one repair leads to another.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Bezerker said:


> Install went well, though I discovered my driver's side CV boot is ripped near the inner clamp


Mine has been ripped there for about 2 years. No noise, no care.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

vwlippy said:


> Mine has been ripped there for about 2 years. No noise, no care.


Outter boot, inner clamp? Mine was torn for >1yr and I had no noise, no care. Then when I was on a road trip, 500 miles from home, I heard a noise. Within a few miles the whole axle was flopping about! :facepalm:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Outter boot, inner clamp? Mine was torn for >1yr and I had no noise, no care. Then when I was on a road trip, 500 miles from home, I heard a noise. Within a few miles the whole axle was flopping about! :facepalm:


yeah I wanna go raxles or go home. mines ripped too and crazy vibrations under speed and loud clicking while u-turning with light gas pedal. Just got a set of used SportContact2 to see if I can rule out tires for the vibration thing.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I was on a road trip, 500 miles from home, I heard a noise. Within a few miles the whole axle was flopping about! :facepalm:


This happened to me about a month or two after I'd had an axle out one time. I'd been driving the car every day without issue. Cruising down the highway, came to a toll booth and when I accelerated out of the booth, hit second and BAM! let go of the drive flange. I knew what it was right away, but I was surprised that after that long it let go. I would expect it sooner or not at all, you know?


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

vwlippy said:


> Mine has been ripped there for about 2 years. No noise, no care.


There isn't any noise, but there is grease on my brake line and on the fender liner, plus what these guys said:



BeeAlk said:


> Outter boot, inner clamp? Mine was torn for >1yr and I had no noise, no care. Then when I was on a road trip, 500 miles from home, I heard a noise. Within a few miles the whole axle was flopping about!





Rob Cote said:


> Cruising down the highway, came to a toll booth and when I accelerated out of the booth, hit second and BAM! let go of the drive flange.


It is the outer boot, inner clamp. I'm going to see if it's covered under warranty (I've seen a few posts on here where folks have gotten it replaced under warranty). Otherwise I'll have my mechanic do it. I'm going to get it taken care of sooner rather than later - I have a roadtrip out to Colorado lined up for May and I don't want to deal with this issue then seeing as there's not much between Tuscaloosa and Denver.


----------



## Rathroe (Dec 13, 2011)

Ordered the suspension for my A3 on Friday and set up an appointment to get stage 1 tuned at Integrated Engineering.

Koni coilovers, IE adjustable camber plates, adjustable rear upper control arms, and a 24mm adjustable rear sway bar. Plus I need to order 225/40/R18 tires to replace my 245/45/R18 in order to eliminate rubbing when its all installed.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Finally got the transmission service completed. 5 new liters of Pentosin and fresh filter, plus a new dogbone with new upper and lower mounts, and the ECS dogbone insert. It's like a night and day difference! The throttle response is now immediate. It's like driving a different car, really. I should have done this the day after I bought it.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Finally got the transmission service completed. 5 new liters of Pentosin and fresh filter, plus a new dogbone with new upper and lower mounts, and the ECS dogbone insert. It's like a night and day difference! The throttle response is now immediate. It's like driving a different car, really. I should have done this the day after I bought it.


^^ nice.. the insert is great. today I also installed a new dogbone moint, also retighted the subframe bolts. evarything is tighter down there, got rid about at least 80% of the clunk thing I had when starting at a hill.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Finally got the transmission service completed. 5 new liters of Pentosin and fresh filter, plus a new dogbone with new upper and lower mounts, and the ECS dogbone insert. It's like a night and day difference! The throttle response is now immediate. It's like driving a different car, really. I should have done this the day after I bought it.


Everyone around here probably knows by now that I'm a huge advocate for mounts and the transformation they make with how the car drives.. but a DSG fluid change can also make a dramatic difference!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Finally got the transmission service completed. 5 new liters of Pentosin and fresh filter, plus a new dogbone with new upper and lower mounts, and the ECS dogbone insert. It's like a night and day difference! The throttle response is now immediate. It's like driving a different car, really. I should have done this the day after I bought it.


good advice. 
if you buy a used car with DSG, assume the previous owner hasnt done a recent fluid change. And dont trust that it was done as part of a dealer service.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> good advice.
> if you buy a used car with DSG, assume the previous owner hasnt done a recent fluid change. *And dont trust that it was done as part of a dealer service.*


TRUTH. 

Otherwise you end up like me and changing it 60k miles later than you were supposed to.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> TRUTH.
> 
> Otherwise you end up like me and changing it 60k miles later than you were supposed to.


me too.. more likely 80k overdue eace:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Haven't been on here in a while!

I finally pulled it out of the garage and drove it out of my neighborhood. It's been sitting for a while.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally! Another monza back on the thread. Welcome back.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

npace said:


> Finally! Another monza back on the thread. Welcome back.


:wave: :wave:

A little hibernation never hurt anyone...right?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I swapped my winters out and put on the summer gear. Finally back in business!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> I swapped my winters out and put on the summer gear. Finally back in business!


Nice! Looking for a second set of wheels myself so I can pull the winters off without swapping tires on my stock wheels. Is your front lip unpainted?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Nice! Looking for a second set of wheels myself so I can pull the winters off without swapping tires on my stock wheels. Is your front lip unpainted?


I had it painted. Then it chipped to hell and back last winter after using it as a snow plow.. so I just sanded it and plasti dipped it until I get some other pieces that I will get all painted together. 

The plasti dip doesn't look bad at all actually. It pretty closely matches the oem side skirts which are matte as well.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

KW V3 coming soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Spun the hpa shs all the way down(rear is up 5mm) and put the summer shoes on


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Lou - I really like how you set it up. What are the wheel specs? Tires 225/40?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Agreed, Lou. That is a good height for driving to let the suspension do the job right.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

18x8 et45 225/40. Rear was only slightly rubbing over big bumps until I had a passenger it started rubbing more mostly on passenger side. Took the screws out and contemplating raising it a few mm or doing something about the tabs.


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

Air and wheels... No need for a build thread now whoops 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Put in licence plate LEDs (deAutoKey), pretty darn bright:


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Coated OEM S-Line wheels in bronze while other wheels go in for refinishing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ :heart: wow thats a clean a3


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Did my first CV joint boot. Managed to get the axle out by just undoing the lower strut and sway bar link, so alignment should still be good. It went pretty well, though I was afraid my breaker bar was going to, um, break trying to get +180 degrees on the new axle bolt.

It was split on the inside next to the clamp.









I used a block of wood to push up on the strut to help get it out of the spindle.









This is the TT axle, driver front. Probably not quite the same as A3? 









New boot back in the hub.









My favorite tool. Broke the axle bolt loose no problem.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

What a mess of a job! Grease is the worst to work with lol. Badass impact! I have the same one with a friction ring instead of the detent pin. Have yet to come across a bolt it can't break free.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Did my first CV joint boot. Managed to get the axle out by just undoing the lower strut and sway bar link, so alignment should still be good. It went pretty well, though I was afraid my breaker bar was going to, um, break trying to get +180 degrees on the new axle bolt.
> 
> It was split on the inside next to the clamp.



After my rant on axles yesterday, I'm liking this. I approve. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice work JR!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Nice work JR!


x2.

how tough was it to pop the joint off of the axle?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gj

looks cleaner than I thought :beer::thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I have to admit, it was one of the more satisfying DIYs I have done, knowing that it cost me less than 1/10th of what a shop would charge.



louiekaps said:


> What a mess of a job! Grease is the worst to work with lol. Badass impact! I have the same one with a friction ring instead of the detent pin. Have yet to come across a bolt it can't break free.


Next time I would get the friction ring version. The detent ball is very stiff and I keep an old allen wrench with the sockets to press it in.



SilverSquirrel said:


> how tough was it to pop the joint off of the axle?


It took 6-10 hard whacks with the hammer. Next time I would try to figure out a bench vise and use a 2 lb mini sledge and drift bar.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> It took 6-10 hard whacks with the hammer. Next time I would try to figure out a bench vise and use a 2 lb mini sledge and drift bar.


Two quick smacks with a slide hammer should do it.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Got the BSH PCV delete and catch can installed, as well as a new transmission mount manufactured by Lance at Audub (solid polyurethane filled into OEM mount, no cheap-ass crap insert).
Unfortunately, found a bad CV joint as well.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> Got the BSH PCV delete and catch can installed, as well as a new transmission mount manufactured by Lance at Audub (solid polyurethane filled into OEM mount, no cheap-ass crap insert).
> Unfortunately, found a bad CV joint as well.


More info about that mount? Did you drop your subframe to press them in?

I'm ready to put in my 3rd insert because they keep getting annihilated. At this point I'm ready to drop in complete replacements (and while I have the subframe out the deadset kit put in too). I just don't have the necessary tools to press in the mounts myself.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

He takes an OEM insert, guts it, and pours in his own 'recipe' of polyurethane that he lets cure about a week. Removes yours, install the 'rebuilt' one, and then uses your old one for the next customer. Thing is solid, absolutely no wheel hop (stage 2), feels like instant power at the wheels.
Probably the most bang-for-your-buck mod I've done.
Downside, he had to remove the battery to access the mount. Since I have Revo, my flash went to the stock Revo file. The local Revo dealer went out of business, closest one is an hour away and difficult to work with (scheduling). I may get the Driver Motorsport stage 2 flash, heard some good things about it. And my (new) shop, Audub, is a dealer for them.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> He takes an OEM insert, guts it, and pours in his own 'recipe' of polyurethane that he lets cure about a week. Removes yours, install the 'rebuilt' one, and then uses your old one for the next customer. Thing is solid, absolutely no wheel hop (stage 2), feels like instant power at the wheels.
> Probably the most bang-for-your-buck mod I've done.
> Downside, he had to remove the battery to access the mount. Since I have Revo, my flash went to the stock Revo file. The local Revo dealer went out of business, closest one is an hour away and difficult to work with (scheduling). I may get the Driver Motorsport stage 2 flash, heard some good things about it. And my (new) shop, Audub, is a dealer for them.


Interesting. Does he fill both the top and bottom pucks? Or just the bottom? Any idea what durometer they are?

I have a Revo SPS switcher. Any idea what your preset values were? I could load them up on the switcher and mail it out to you. PM me


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Interesting. Does he fill both the top and bottom pucks? Or just the bottom? Any idea what durometer they are?
> 
> I have a Revo SPS switcher. Any idea what your preset values were? I could load them up on the switcher and mail it out to you. PM me


I'm pretty certain he fills both pucks, and I don't know the durometer. I will try to remember to ask them tomorrow when I get my CV joint replaced. Last night, I drove and really got on it- no wheel hop!
PM sent as well :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

http://youtu.be/RmQullkAC_E


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=xQnjfDr_b4w


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

sixteen10 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=xQnjfDr_b4w


I would diagnose that sound as a hole in the muffler.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Also I think your rear wiper fell off.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

raspy


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

skotti said:


> I may get the Driver Motorsport stage 2 flash, heard some good things about it. And my (new) shop, Audub, is a dealer for them.


if the ECU is already tuned then it must be reset to the stock OEM file to flash it with the programmer. they have a loaner tool to do this though.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Seeing lots of posts about putting the summer tires on. I'd like to, but we did just get 6" of F'ing snow on Friday. 

Since my fuel gauge has been freaking out I replaced the fuel pump/sending unit today.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> if the ECU is already tuned then it must be reset to the stock OEM file to flash it with the programmer. they have a loaner tool to do this though.


Thanks- I was able to get a Revo SPS and got my tune back, so sticking with Revo! :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

skotti said:


> Thanks- I was able to get a Revo SPS and got my tune back, so sticking with Revo! :thumbup:


glad its sorted out :wave:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tested fitted the B6 S4 wheels I picked up Thursday night. Wife likes 'em—always a plus, amiright—and she suggested I paint them anthracite. Also picked up Vogtland coils Thursday for a 1" drop (not installed in this picture).


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

@lausch Thats really nice dude. Will look awesome once it's lowered :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x2 for anthracite. :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

veedubnoodle said:


> @lausch Thats really nice dude. Will look awesome once it's lowered :thumbup:


Thanks veedubnoodle. Since I only mounted the right sides as this was to see how the wheel and tire combination fit versus my stock 17s—the Avus wheel is 18" and a half inch wider—I didn't drive the car, so the suspension hadn't settled. It's sitting much higher in this shot than when the S-Line suspension is settled. But, I can't wait to install the Vogtland lowering springs.

The Avus wheel with a 235/40 Potenza RE970 (and no spacer) sits flush with the front fender. I'll be moving the 10mm spacer I'm using in the front with my stock 17s to the rear to get the rear to sit flush too.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I think anthracite would look good. Or maybe bronze?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

lausch said:


>


anthracite has been done too many times. go for shadow chrome, change the side mirrors to black and ditch the mudflaps. Take the b pillars off and have them painted brilliant black and then wrap the rear triangle gloss black. done


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

first tank of premium ethanol free after getting the intake replaced and I got 452 miles on 12.8 gallons. ~35.3 mpg. Making the same drive to and from work before intake replacement I was getting 28 to 29 miles a gallon.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tcardio said:


> anthracite has been done too many times. go for shadow chrome, change the side mirrors to black and ditch the mudflaps. Take the b pillars off and have them painted brilliant black and then wrap the rear triangle gloss black. done


Tcardio, thanks for your unsolicited input on how to make my A3 more appealing ... to you.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Replaced the rear turn signal bulbs, pollen filter, and fixed a loose door bracket.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Flogged the sh1t out of it for two days at The Ridge last weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## CleverJesse (Feb 26, 2015)

Installed my front plate


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

CleverJesse said:


> Installed my front plate


Baller plate relocate. Why is your Quattro badge so high on the grille


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Ordered some new mounts. Anyone else interested in the DLI-Teknik mounts. here is a link to the groupbuy - http://performanceleds.com/p/8520350/dli-teknik-engine-mount-group-buy-v40-all-makesmodels.html


----------



## CleverJesse (Feb 26, 2015)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Baller plate relocate. Why is your Quattro badge so high on the grille


That's how I got the car, should it be lower?


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Fitted my flat bottom steering wheel last night. Really happy with it and feels so much nicer to drive for some reason.










Had the silver frame wrapped in 5d carbon vinyl aswell to make it a bit different. Not quite sure about it, might do some other bits inside to tie in with it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

veedubnoodle said:


> Fitted my flat bottom steering wheel last night. Really happy with it and feels so much nicer to drive for some reason.
> 
> Had the silver frame wrapped in 5d carbon vinyl aswell to make it a bit different. Not quite sure about it, might do some other bits inside to tie in with it.


Easier to drive with your knees.

Personal opinion, I don't think the vinyl fits (and I'm no stranger to CF).


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> *Easier to drive with your knees.*
> 
> Personal opinion, I don't think the vinyl fits (and I'm no stranger to CF).


I don't see how that could be true... :sly:


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Easier to drive with your knees.
> 
> Personal opinion, I don't think the vinyl fits (and I'm no stranger to CF).


Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. Think the silver suits the car better.


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Did another wee job last night. Gave the calipers a fresh lick of paint for the show this weekend 










Just needs a wash and a quick wax and it's show time!


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

I had to get a new K04 put in.

Pondering MBC next month


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

veedubnoodle said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. Think the silver suits the car better.


you should change your vents to silver as well. Somebody in the Audi classifieds is selling them


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

I like the black vents, unless you get the osir ones, theyre very nice.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

CleverJesse said:


> That's how I got the car, should it be lower?


It's just a little clip, you can put it anywhere on the grille. It's just normally two bars lower. Here is a stock picture. 

Its a personal preference thing


----------



## CleverJesse (Feb 26, 2015)

AUDI EH3 said:


> It's just a little clip, you can put it anywhere on the grille. It's just normally two bars lower. Here is a stock picture.
> 
> Its a personal preference thing


Thanks, I hadn't realized it had been moved


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Temporarily disconnected my Bluetooth module to see if it was causing my battery drain issue.

How to:

1) Remove side fuse panel
2) Remove A-pillar panel of driver side
3) Remove dead pedal
4) Remove side sill all the way to the rear passenger side
5) Remove seat bolts using triple square
6) ****I did this as a precaution, but disconnect car battery ground cable
7) Disconnect driver seat and remove from car










8) Lift carpet enough to get access below (the module is next to the seat connector panel










9) Lift up plastic panel covering Bluetooth module











10) The Bluetooth module is the metal box. I removed it from the plastic box to disconnect the module










Fingers crossed this was my problem.


----------



## rlara10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just got my tail lights and back rings plasti dipped!




























and for those of you who are wondering if this is too dark,


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

rlara10 said:


> and for those of you who are wondering if this is too dark,


Look good :thumbup: at night.

But, my problem is daylight safety, I have followed cars that have medium to dark tint/plastic dip, and if you are not paying total attention, you can only barely see the taillights when the car brakes. I usually increase my distance between cars, if I am following a car with tinted tails. 

I have a similar issue with taillights that have chrome surrounding the lighting fixtures--If the sun behind the driver, if you are not paying attention, you cannot see the taillights light up if the sun is shinning directly on them and reflecting off the chrome.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

removing that blue tooth looks like a nightmare. 

I ran tinted tails on my last car, they looked amazing always noticeable. I will say I am not the biggest fan of using that Plastidip for the job, it looks like spray paint. I personally use niteshade, clear coat and wet sanding, it comes out looking like you purchased them that way.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Temporarily disconnected my Bluetooth module to see if it was causing my battery drain issue.


WTF, all that to disconnect Bluetooth?!


----------



## rlara10 (Mar 18, 2015)

AckermanA3 said:


> removing that blue tooth looks like a nightmare.
> 
> I ran tinted tails on my last car, they looked amazing always noticeable. I will say I am not the biggest fan of using that Plastidip for the job, it looks like spray paint. I personally use niteshade, clear coat and wet sanding, it comes out looking like you purchased them that way.


I was considering buying one of these wraps, but I thought the plasti dip would be easier to apply. I liked the "matte" finish tho. But yes, it still looks like its sprayed. Your way would look more "legit"


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Back when I was young (and stupid) I tinted my GTI tails using spray-on (rattle can) window tint. It looked really good and the owner of the VW parts store was mad because he thought I must have bought expensive tinted tails from somewhere else. It lasted for years but then I went to a self car wash place and the pressure washer blasted it right off.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wat... someone plasti-dipped their taillights...
:banghead:

can;t ffin stand tinted taillights... yeaaa lets make our braking harder to see - I don't care how much you argue that it's still visible, its still bloody darker and not safe.


Hope you never get rear ended, god knows if I ended up rear ending someone cause I could see them braking because of illegal tint on their tails they would be hearing from my lawyers.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Plastidip makes a specific product that isn't as opaque as the regular Plastidip and is fairly translucent.

I agree with you on the tinted tail lights though. Especially during the day where you can barely see the brake lights. Plus who would want to hide their euro tails?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> wat... someone plasti-dipped their taillights...
> :banghead:
> 
> can;t ffin stand tinted taillights... yeaaa lets make our braking harder to see - I don't care how much you argue that it's still visible, its still bloody darker and not safe.
> ...





clashofhope said:


> Plastidip makes a specific product that isn't as opaque as the regular Plastidip and is fairly translucent.
> 
> I agree with you on the tinted tail lights though. Especially during the day where you can barely see the brake lights. Plus who would want to hide their euro tails?
> 
> ...


I guess I was being too subtle :facepalm:

I even like 'taba's, but for safety, I would never do it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Why not go with some Lamin X films?

http://www.lamin-x.com/Audi-A3-Sportback-06-08-Tail-Light-Covers-p/a207.htm


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Proper use of PlastiDip (wheels and grill):


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

AckermanA3 said:


> removing that blue tooth looks like a nightmare.





lausch said:


> WTF, all that to disconnect Bluetooth?!


Yea, it looks bad, but really isn't too terrible. But talk about a stupid place to put the Bluetooth module :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

azoceanblue said:


> Look good :thumbup: at night.
> 
> But, my problem is daylight safety, I have followed cars that have medium to dark tint/plastic dip, and if you are not paying total attention, you can only barely see the taillights when the car brakes. I usually increase my distance between cars, if I am following a car with tinted tails.
> 
> I have a similar issue with taillights that have chrome surrounding the lighting fixtures--If the sun behind the driver, if you are not paying attention, you cannot see the taillights light up if the sun is shinning directly on them and reflecting off the chrome.


I did the Lamin-x tint. Looked great. Ended up removing them b/c I would've failed safety inspection.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

rlara10 said:


> I was considering buying one of these wraps, but I thought the plasti dip would be easier to apply. I liked the "matte" finish tho. But yes, it still looks like its sprayed. Your way would look more "legit"


The matte finish is alright, its all personal preference. The wrap is goods stuff (laminx) ive used it a few times, a little tough to install but is completely removable and has a glossy finish. I also got the clear laminx film for my fog lights and it actually made them look new again.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Plsti dip rims is awesome! 

Ive had my winters (oe wheels) dipped for two or three seasons and the only place its come off is where i curbed the car.... And its not peeling or falling off just curb rash lol.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Why not go with some Lamin X films?
> 
> http://www.lamin-x.com/Audi-A3-Sportback-06-08-Tail-Light-Covers-p/a207.htm


I have Lamin x tinted tinted. Kit fitted like ****. I went very light, wanted to only knock the red down a hair.


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Been a busy month for me. I recently got Unitronic stage 1+, installed a EuroJet catch can (original version), H&R Ultra Lows, swapped my Audi Speedline (Hartmann reps) from my MkV GTI, 5% tint (way too dark), dipped the mirror caps and fog grills, Lamin-x'd the fogs, and got some monster mats.

To top it all off, tonight I installed an AWE vent boost gauge, and swapped my VF engineering poly points from my MkV into the A3.

Here she sits. Cheers.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I guess they're called the ultra lows for a reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Could go another inch lower if I had some stretch on my tires, or much lower of I had some 17s  The coils have at least two inches of downward travel left on the threads.

For now, the rear needs a half inch bump up to even the look out. I hate how the wheel arches aren't even, giving the car a reverse/negative rake look. Same crap happened on my MkV.

Cheers.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

VDubVirus said:


> Could go another inch lower if I had some stretch on my tires, or much lower of I had some 17s  The coils have at least two inches of downward travel left on the threads.
> 
> For now, the rear needs a half inch bump up to even the look out. I hate how the wheel arches aren't even, giving the car a reverse/negative rake look. Same crap happened on my MkV.
> 
> Cheers.


Looks clean :thumbup: Up the rears a tad & that reverse rake will be gone for good..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't expect any one to remember my car.. Used to be wrapped Cardinal red.. (Red Vinyl Delete) Got my summers on.. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> I don't expect any one to remember my car.. Used to be wrapped Cardinal red.. (Red Vinyl Delete) Got my summers on.. :thumbup:


Who are you?! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Who are you?!
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Ponto lol.. ! Just a infamous Canadian lol.. :laugh:


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


> Looks clean :thumbup: Up the rears a tad & that reverse rake will be gone for good..


Tis the plan! Thanks.


----------



## dslrjunky (Jan 18, 2015)

well I tried to change my spark plugs, but the harness for coil pack won't budge.. I tried everything using flat head screw, hand squeeze and apply some wiggle to it, but still won't budge..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Snow Performance Stage 2 Water Methanol Kit Installed.. Surprisingly very noticeable difference, no placebo effect :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dslrjunky said:


> well I tried to change my spark plugs, but the harness for coil pack won't budge.. I tried everything using flat head screw, hand squeeze and apply some wiggle to it, but still won't budge..


The wire harness has the usual release tabs but don't just push on the release tab until it comes off. While pushing the plug ON to the connector, push the release tab away from connector and then pull plug off.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Mounted my new-to-me Summer wheels and tires. 18x8 Audi Avus and 225/40R18 Continental DW. Wheels were free—long story—and I had them repaired and refinished. Still looking for a set of less-than-retail-cost Avus center caps, but in the meantime I think I like this set up.










Wide shots tomorrow, but this wheel that started off as not one of my favorites fits the pre-facelift A3 really well, physically and aesthetically.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Put these bad boys on yesterday. I think I need a 5mm spacer in the rear to make it a final measurement of 18x9 et 35.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lausch said:


> Mounted my new-to-me Summer wheels and tires. 18x8 Audi Avus and 225/40R18 Continental DW. Wheels were free—long story—and I had them repaired and refinished. Still looking for a set of less-than-retail-cost Avus center caps, but in the meantime I think I like this set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally like the no center cap look better. I did the same with my USP wheels, lug covers and everything.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

nelius said:


> I personally like the no center cap look better. I did the same with my USP wheels, lug covers and everything.


Your USP wheels are my favorite. At "free," these Avus wheels were pretty hard to pass up. Found this on the interwebs regarding the history of Avus wheels:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3423172-Audi-Avus-Wheels


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Pat those look awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Pat those look awesome. :thumbup:


Thanks man! I just need to do some fender liner work and I'll have it sitting lower in the rear. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Ponto said:


> wat... someone plasti-dipped their taillights...
> :banghead:
> 
> can;t ffin stand tinted taillights... yeaaa lets make our braking harder to see - I don't care how much you argue that it's still visible, its still bloody darker and not safe.
> ...




Get out of here ye' damn hippy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GvFx said:


> Get out of here ye' damn hippy.


:/


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Mounted my new-to-me Summer wheels and tires. 18x8 Audi Avus and 225/40R18 Continental DW. Wheels were free—long story—and I had them repaired and refinished. Still looking for a set of less-than-retail-cost Avus center caps, but in the meantime I think I like this set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pictures!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GvFx said:


>


I'd continue sharing my opinion of these but you'll likely get upset..


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Nah, let's hear it. It's all for the great looks of it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GvFx said:


> Nah, let's hear it. It's all for the great looks of it


Lol clearly what you and I think looks great are very different. 

Finish on the tailights regardless of it being dark looks terrible uneven finish, hazy, 4/10 at best on execution. 

Don't get why people think tinting everything black and dark looks so good. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks good on certain schemes. Such as the black and white scheme. Well, only the black nd white scheme.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And I think the nice crisp red of the oem tails (especially Euro tails) look fantastic with the white. 

Sent from my Igloo

Even though I have black. 

Bootylicious by Das Ponto, on Flickr

MMM so crisp.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Those red tails are hideous. Who would want red tail lights? Everybody and their mother has red tails...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> Those red tails are hideous. Who would want red tail lights? Everybody and their mother has red tails...


Bet you mother says your hideous eh Lou? 

Too Far? lol :wave:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> And I think the nice crisp red of the oem tails (especially Euro tails) look fantastic with the white.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo
> 
> ...


Ponto, just curious, what are you using for wax and / or polish? Looks good, most black cars the same age as yours have those "swirls" in them. In fact, most cars that age have them, but it shows really easy on black.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Ponto, just curious, what are you using for wax and / or polish? Looks good, most black cars the same age as yours have those "swirls" in them. In fact, most cars that age have them, but it shows really easy on black.


Thanks! Still have swirls but those are mainly in my hood - it needs a polish for sure. 

I clay bar twice a year and use Meguirs Synthetic Sealant 2.0 - got it from a Paint Shop so its professional grade polymer sealant. 









http://www.meguiars.com/en/professional/products/m2116-synthetic-sealant-20-16oz/


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Thought it was a photo you pulled from the internet. Damn, good job


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GvFx said:


> Thought it was a photo you pulled from the internet. Damn, good job


Nope that's my black beauty. And thanks! Picture was taken with a 43 year old slr even haha

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

New brakes all around. Zimmerman and PBR Semi Metallic pads.

They put enough weird bolts on this thing. Need triple squares and a 21mm, along with all the other necessities.

Took about 4 hours - solo.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

keithermadness said:


> New brakes all around. Zimmerman and PBR Semi Metallic pads.
> 
> They put enough weird bolts on this thing. Need triple squares and a 21mm, along with all the other necessities.
> 
> Took about 4 hours - solo.


Don't they release insane amounts of brake dust?


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

Got my fives back on... Then it snowed

https://vimeo.com/124371305



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm considering grabbing a set of seats for this season (found a set on CL), but I'm trying to determine if I can retain the factory seat belts--or if I need to install a harness bar/4-points. Any thoughts/insight?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm considering grabbing a set of seats for this season (found a set on CL), but I'm trying to determine if I can retain the factory seat belts--or if I need to install a harness bar/4-points. Any thoughts/insight?


maybe show us the seats?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> maybe show us the seats?


Specs? You talking about specs? I don't share specs.

Ok...here's a similar photo since the listing I have has none:










Corbeau CR1 in black micro suede--would be a good match to my black cloth interior...vinyl/leather would be a bit tacky. 

Corbeau has the sliders, brackets and harnesses...I'd like to decide between going with a harness bar or (preferably) removing the belts from my non-power seats and bolting them to the new bases/brackets.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

npace said:


> Ponto, just curious, what are you using for wax and / or polish? Looks good, most black cars the same age as yours have those "swirls" in them. In fact, most cars that age have them, but it shows really easy on black.


In direct bright light, pretty much every car on the road is a swirl fest. If you want to truly get rid of them, you'll have to pay a skilled detailer $400-1000 to correct the paint, or learn to do it yourself. These days, you can do a pretty good job without a ton of up-front expense - a good rotary or orbital machine, and Meguiar's M105/M205 can correct most paint. A proper paint correction is going to take 8-25 hours, depending on the starting condition. Black is the most difficult colour to work with, as it readily shows every flaw in bright light.

Head over to http://www.autopia.org/ if you're interested in going down another car-obsession rabbit hole.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just got my R8 Coolant Cap & Painted the Washer Cap Black, playing the waiting game to see how long the paint lasts, couldn't see it blue any longer :thumbdown: lol..


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Good looking engine bay.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

GvFx said:


> Good looking engine bay.


Thanks..! :wave:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Replaced my 153,000 mile front and rear sway bar end links.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Did this a few weeks back. \o/


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> car-obsession rabbit hole.


This is such an accurate term for like...everything. It kills me. It's like, I don't want to half-ass a bunch of things. But I have to if I whole-ass any one thing. Sometimes I feel like I'd be better off doing nothing.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> This is such an accurate term for like...everything. It kills me. It's like, I don't want to half-ass a bunch of things. But I have to if I whole-ass any one thing. Sometimes I feel like I'd be better off doing nothing.


Haha, sometimes I wish I could just be that guy content with rolling in his Toyota Corolla, in his $200 over-sized suit, happy with his monotonous accounting job, with a Dum-dee-dum soundtrack playing in his head (or so I imagine). Then I smarten up and go calibrate my torque wrenches for the third time this month. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> In direct bright light, pretty much every car on the road is a swirl fest. If you want to truly get rid of them, you'll have to pay a skilled detailer $400-1000 to correct the paint, or learn to do it yourself. These days, you can do a pretty good job without a ton of up-front expense - a good rotary or orbital machine, and Meguiar's M105/M205 can correct most paint. A proper paint correction is going to take 8-25 hours, depending on the starting condition. Black is the most difficult colour to work with, as it readily shows every flaw in bright light.
> 
> Head over to http://www.autopia.org/ if you're interested in going down another car-obsession rabbit hole.


Most of my car is actually alright in direct sunlight, but the hood is a disaster, swirl city. 

Just picked up a Porter cable actually. I did a polish on it last year, but only got 1/4 of the car done haha.

I agree though, it sucks being so detail anal about our cars - so many little imperfections that drive me insane. 

Just need to repaint the entire damn car and then xpel the entire thing haha. 

I need to venture to Auto Obsessed for more detail products, but then my house downpayment might disappear.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

GvFx said:


> Did this a few weeks back. \o/


kinda like this one better

[URL="[/URL]

and I really never knew the vents come with silver surround on the inside ring. I am used to these

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Is that a black inside ring? Both my a3s are silver rings


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yes they are and the black ring ones are listed in audi classifieds for cheap!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Just picked up a Porter cable actually. I did a polish on it last year, but only got 1/4 of the car done haha.
> 
> I agree though, it sucks being so detail anal about our cars - so many little imperfections that drive me insane.


Haha, welcome to one more thing to bother you for the rest of your life! :laugh:


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Got the VAGCOM mods done for the one-click unlock does all the doors, holding down the unlock lowers the windows, and holding the lock rolls them up.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Got the VAGCOM mods done for the one-click unlock does all the doors, holding down the unlock lowers the windows, and *holding the lock rolls them up*.


Is that separate code from the unlock/down one? I didn't know I could roll up the windows with my remote..


----------



## ProctorsGTI (Dec 7, 2013)

got a sweet rolling shot over "the buckman"


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Is that separate code from the unlock/down one? I didn't know I could roll up the windows with my remote..


I remember is the same coding. once you enable fob control of the windows it can both up and down them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Is that separate code from the unlock/down one?* I didn't know I could roll up the windows with my remote..*


yea man! i think it is a separate code.

*Enable Auto Window/Roof From Remote:*
_Follow '*Initial Steps*', above, then..._


Click on '46- Central Conv.'

When you go into this module, it will scan for fault codes and go straight to a fault code screen. It should say 'No Fault Codes Found'. Click the 'Done, go back' button to get to the main screen for this module.

Click on 'Long Coding - 07'

WRITE DOWN your original long code before doing anything else at all.

Click on 'Long Coding Helper'

In the Long Coding Helper, set:

Byte 03 to '40'

Byte 04 to '3F'

Byte 05 to '3F'
(Just set the value given for the whole byte, you don't have to flip every bit individually within those bytes)


Click 'Transfer Coding'

Quit out of the Long Coding Helper

See that the new Long Code differs from the original one

Click 'Do it!'

Verify that the new Long Code is stored.

Click 'Done, go back'

Click 'Close controller, Go Back'


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Is that separate code from the unlock/down one? I didn't know I could roll up the windows with my remote..


I don't have the VAGCOM so I asked the shop to do them while I was there on Monday afternoon. But I'm pretty sure:

1 click unlock does all doors = one code
Holding down lock rolls windows up and holding unlock rolls windows down = one code

Edit: This site is where I got the idea from http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/search/label/VAG-COM (posted by another member in another thread). *Enable Auto Window/Roof From Remote* is the windows up/down from holding lock/unlock, and *Enable or Disable 'Selective (Un)Locking' From Remote* is the single unlock for all doors.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mypixeladdiction said:


> I don't have the VAGCOM so I asked the shop to do them while I was there on Monday afternoon. But I'm pretty sure:
> 
> 1 click unlock does all doors = one code
> Holding down lock rolls windows up and holding unlock rolls windows down = one code
> ...



Some cars have "comfort closing" Press and hold lock until windows start rolling up and let go. They will continue to close on their own.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

that's the guide I used, my bad I didn't remember it was 3 separate settings. :thumbup:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Some cars have "comfort closing" Press and hold lock until windows start rolling up and let go. They will continue to close on their own.


Well I guess it's time for me to run down to my car and see if it's an option.

Edit: Found it!!! Cheers for saving me the anxiety of standing around and waiting for the windows close all the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah that's a must, along with the remote hatch opening they are one of the best el cheapo mods.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

clashofhope said:


> Well I guess it's time for me to run down to my car and see if it's an option.
> 
> Edit: Found it!!! Cheers for saving me the anxiety of standing around and waiting for the windows close all the way.
> 
> ...



Awesome!! Glad to help. Cheers :beer::beer:


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

finally got some wheels. yes, I know I need to lower.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Digging that as is, especially the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Are those VMRs?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Let my wife drive it. See post in "What's wrong with your A3 today?" later today.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Let my wife drive it. See post in "What's wrong with your A3 today?" later today.


Bahaha 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Digging that as is, especially the rear. :thumbup:


thanks, but the front…so. much. gap. looks like a q5! haha




GvFx said:


> Are those VMRs?


yep…v710.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

jumalian said:


> thanks, but the front…so. much. gap. looks like a q5! haha


Another 3.2er! My man. 

Dude, coilovers are in your future. :thumbup:


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

jumalian said:


> thanks, but the front…so. much. gap. looks like a q5! haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahhh!!! I got thise same ones on mine... except i got 18s. Yours look like 19s or so


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

GvFx said:


> Hahhh!!! I got thise same ones on mine... except i got 18s. Yours look like 19s or so


Yeah they're 19s. I bought them used so I don't quite remember the width but the offset is +35. Really diggin the aggressive look.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I ditched the rings because I was bored


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

nelius said:


> I ditched the rings because I was bored


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

nelius said:


> I ditched the rings because I was bored.


But we paid extra for the rings.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lausch said:


> But we paid extra for the rings.


It's okay guys I have the rings on the license plate frame. Worst case scenario, I decide I don't like the look and paint mine black


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

*weekend wrenching*

TB - check
Waterpump - check
Cam fallower - check
Thermostat - check
Serpentine belt - check
Spark plugs - check
Oil change - check
Fuel filter - check

DSG oil - pending
Valve cover gasket - pending
CV boot - pending
PVC - pending
Intake valve carbon cleaning - pending


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

eBIOpower said:


> TB - check
> Waterpump - check
> Cam fallower - check
> Thermostat - check
> ...


how can you tell if you need to replace your valve cover gasket?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mk2 rnse glossy 193 G 
audi ami
cable adaptor
visseo

from ebay uk. gotta love sales


----------



## cody.eich (Mar 22, 2015)

*New to VWVortex and Audi/VW in general.*

New (used) wheels/tires 18x8.5 et42 225/40r18 square, new lug bolts, used koni coilovers (thanks White_A3), new cv boots both sides as they were both slightly torn. Getting coilover height/dampening dialed this week and then thermostat next week, replacing corroded headlamp plug, and getting alignment.

*Stock.*









*Don't mind the dirty car or the Airlift performance boxes. Pedro (White_A3) put the coils in these when he sold them to me.*

















*After this weekend.*

















Looking forward to getting into the fitment game a bit and dialing in how I want things in the future. The Koni's are super soft compared to other suspension I've had on my Subaru's in the past. Loving the squatty look with the new wheels... fronts are almost flush and rears will need spacers to sit flush. Not looking for any unusual camber as I drive 45 min to and from work every day.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

^ lookin good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

cody.eich said:


> rears will need spacers to sit flush. Not looking for any unusual camber as I drive 45 min to and from work every day.


think 5mm spacers will help? i have a pair. want 'em?


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

btw, not looking to sell them…giving them away.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jumalian said:


> btw, not looking to sell them…giving them away.


I'll take them if he doesn't want them.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

X2 on that ^^ I'll pay shipping


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Installed new rear wheel bearings (153,000 miles) and TyrolSport's Deadset Rear Subframe Kit.


----------



## cody.eich (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks jumalian! That rules man. If you're up for it, do you mind shipping to Canada? I'll pay shipping.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

cody.eich said:


> Thanks jumalian! That rules man. If you're up for it, do you mind shipping to Canada? I'll pay shipping.


i'll check how much it will be to mail it from work tomorrow. where in canada?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Prepared it for trade...as in took all of my garbage and random parts out of the hatch/glove box. Time for something new fellas


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

:'( but it was likely a beautiful machine


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I would peel that plasti dip right away


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

@ 120,000 miles now, and I drove the old bitch a combined 1000 miles (Toronto > Montreal and back!) this past weekend.

She can still do her thing, trouble free to say the least! My avg speed teetered around 80-85mph and she gave me no problems, and also allowed me to give her an italian tuneup! It also let me smoke my brother half a dozen times in his 335xi... muhahahaha!

She needs an oil change now... anyone use Lubro-Moly? I normally use Motul, but found a great deal on Lubro-Moly.

Sh1tty iPhone 5 pic...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice !

yesterday I did teh italian tuneup all morning, after pouring a Liqui Moly Eco formula injectors cleaner

because today I had an oil change. In the end I switched from Motul Excess to Motul Specific 5w40, because its supossed to have low SAPS for our oil consumtion thing.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice !
> 
> yesterday I did teh italian tuneup all morning, after pouring a Liqui Moly Eco formula injectors cleaner
> 
> because today I had an oil change. In the end I switched from Motul Excess to Motul Specific 5w40, because its supossed to have low SAPS for our oil consumtion thing.


Yea, I'd like to stick with Motul, but I managed to find a place near work that sells 5l jugs of Liqui-Moly for $40. I used Lucas Fuel Injector cleaner on my way back home from the long trip. Feels like the engine needed it after the long, harsh and slow winter we had up here.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


>


always fresh that car!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> always fresh that car!


Good morning Yoda


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Good morning Yoda


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Goldie has been lowered on ST coilovers - she looks the way I was hoping for


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Hmm, first gold a3 I've seen. Looks great


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Goldie has been lowered on ST coilovers - she looks the way I was hoping for


Looks great man! Look forward to seeing it in person at Leavenworth!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Nothing *crickets* *crickets* *crickets* *crickets* :wave:

Except original mods, coils & chip, unless you count the two instances that I did not do it: 1. Hole in bumper cover-after being rammed by a bumperless Dodge Dakota pulling away from a traffic light. and 2. Hitting an Oval Vanity Mirror, mirror side, that was kicked up by a car in front of me-dozens of cuts in clear bra and small gouges covering the driver's front headlight to first quarter of the grill. (neither fixed, they are beauty marks, imo  )


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I installed H&R front sway bar and whiteline end links last weekend. After alignment now i hear something rattling when I go over bumps. I think is the end links.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Apr intercooler, and Autotech fuel pump, as well as the fuel line replacement ._. Going stage 2+ today.


----------



## PaulNJ (Feb 14, 2014)

completely ruined any performance potential this 2.0 fwd audi had. unnecessary wide wheels, tons of negative camber and undersized tires make me feel happy inside. sorry im such a child but i like stance. don't be so harsh please, we all like different styles.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Coilovers or bagged? Sick either way


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I like it. :thumbup::thumbup:

I get hate sometimes too for being low and being AWD, but I don't care. I like the way my car looks and that's all that matters.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Got this finished over Monday/Tuesday... 

Better pictures to come:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

PaulNJ said:


> completely ruined any performance potential this 2.0 fwd audi had. unnecessary wide wheels, tons of negative camber and undersized tires make me feel happy inside. sorry im such a child but i like stance. don't be so harsh please, we all like different styles.


It's not my style but I can dig it. I like that grille - where'd ya get it?


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, finally got APR stage 2+. It's quick, and hops over 20 psi \0/ No problems.. (so far)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bezerker said:


> It's not my style but I can dig it. I like that grille - where'd ya get it?


That's the rs3 knock off grill from eBay. There's better ones out there sans the middle bar. And less funky plastic in the mesh. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

i got mine from ecs (center/license plate "bar" optional).


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm liking all these red cars being posted


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Gave my car an ass lift today.  


Installed the facelift euro-tails, LED license plate lights and picked up new exhaust tips as well. :thumbup:


Previous set-up, OEM tails with lightly smoked Lamin-x tint.










New set-up. Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmm... I've always thought the votex diffuser was the ugliest diffuser available, but yours looks pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

clashofhope said:


> Hmmm... I've always thought the votex diffuser was the ugliest diffuser available, but yours looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should buy mine. :thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

PaulNJ said:


> completely ruined any performance potential this 2.0 fwd audi had. unnecessary wide wheels, tons of negative camber and undersized tires make me feel happy inside. sorry im such a child but i like stance. don't be so harsh please, we all like different styles.



I'm not a fan of the broken suspension look but the rest of your car looks very good. The mods are very clean and tasteful. :thumbup: 

Btw, I hope you are at least on air suspension because if you are static with that ride height, that's just plain stupid.


----------



## PaulNJ (Feb 14, 2014)

GvFx said:


> Coilovers or bagged? Sick either way


its bagged and tank you



Bezerker said:


> It's not my style but I can dig it. I like that grille - where'd ya get it?


cheap ebay grill got it for under $80. made out of very cheap material very hard to clean, don't see this lasting more than a year without fading or staining



JDBVR6 said:


> I'm not a fan of the broken suspension look but the rest of your car looks very good. The mods are very clean and tasteful. :thumbup:
> 
> Btw, I hope you are at least on air suspension because if you are static with that ride height, that's just plain stupid.


it's bagged since it's my daily, couldn't imagine having to daily a car that low with 12k+ spring rates


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

JDBVR6 said:


> New set-up. Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.


where'd you get the LED tails?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jumalian said:


> where'd you get the LED tails?


BKS Tuning is your best source for the Euro Facelift LED tails - you need an adapter as well, but all said and done its sub 500 bucks. 



Mmmm Euro by Das Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Did a flush on the coolant for 10 bucks including the new coolant  was amazed of all the junk inside :/ sorry for the ****ty pics











new coolant on the right old one on the left


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

micRoA3 said:


> new coolant on the right old one on the left


Wait... What?!? You put green coolant in your car? :screwy:

Is this an intentional switch to the green stuff or do you not know about G12 coolant?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MisterJJ said:


> Wait... What?!? You put green coolant in your car? :screwy:
> 
> Is this an intentional switch to the green stuff or do you not know about G12 coolant?



This ^^^ hope you didn't put green coolant in your car.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lol it reminds me when in all my complete dont know about german cars i topped it with green el cheapo coolant. 

had to do a real flush to let it sit all red again ..

BTW those cheap flushing will keep your water pump healthy longer than expected. just dont refill with that green stuff for sure.


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

haha ok learned my lesson wont happen again  i will flush it again with water and put some g12+


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

micRoA3 said:


> haha ok learned my lesson wont happen again  i will flush it again with water and put some g12+


happens to the best of us when first coming to the german world lol.


----------



## 98kellrs (Apr 17, 2015)

Ponto said:


> BKS Tuning is your best source for the Euro Facelift LED tails - you need an adapter as well, but all said and done its sub 500 bucks.


Do you still need to do the VAGComm tweaks with the BKS kit? Tax-refund time next month and those are very high on my list!

That said...browsing through BKS I could easily spend over $5k, so many nice interior bits too..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

98kellrs said:


> Do you still need to do the VAGComm tweaks with the BKS kit? Tax-refund time next month and those are very high on my list!
> 
> That said...browsing through BKS I could easily spend over $5k, so many nice interior bits too..


Yup just need to adjust the programming for the LED's to display properly. The coding is a few places In the forums. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 98kellrs (Apr 17, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Yup just need to adjust the programming for the LED's to display properly. The coding is a few places In the forums.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Bugger, was hoping to avoid that as I shouldn't be trusted with such technology. I saw they have a dongle that does the code changes for you, but only for LHD Euro-spec cars. 

Cheers


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

98kellrs said:


> Bugger, was hoping to avoid that as I shouldn't be trusted with such technology. I saw they have a dongle that does the code changes for you, but only for LHD Euro-spec cars.
> 
> Cheers


Well wait is your car pre or post facelift? If it's Post theres not changes to be made. 

And the programming is very simple with the long coding helping. I've done 3 sets of taillights now.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I haven't done sh!t to mine, but was up 'til 3am last night looking for the perfect Allroad. In my wanderings, I found this quattro titanium unicorn... no attachment to seller:

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/4993359029.html










I'd have a really hard time explaining to my wife why I'd take a ~$10k hit in equity for a year newer and 10k less miles, but damn I want it!!

EDIT: Naturally, a quick look at the classifieds and it's listed here. Duh, of course it is :laugh:


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

i got her washed today.

(lame-ass smartphone/instagram pic)


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Had a productive day, yesterday. I installed the deautokey reverse LEDs, gun smoke Lamin-x film on my tails, and lamin-x light tint film on my headlights.

The lamin-x was a major pain in the ass. It was cut way too big for the lenses, and there's some adhesive imperfections in the middle of the driver headlight film that is super noticeable when the lights are on. Contemplating emailing Lamin-x for a replacement.

Stock to LED comparison









Both with LED









Night shot. Really want the plate LEDs now









Close up of the LED in the housing.









Gun smoke tails (shoulda went a shade lighter)









Light tint film on headlights (looks killer at night with lights off)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was liking everything you were doing to your car until I scrolled down and saw the blacked out tails. :facepalm:

I just don't understand the point of blacking out lights. It* RARELY* looks good on any car.


----------



## Snifly (Aug 9, 2014)

I was about to replace the brake light switch on my 2007 A3 but there wasn't one on the brake pedal like every guide suggests. Is it in a different location (does it depend on the year the car was made)?

-S-


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

kharma said:


> I haven't done sh!t to mine, but was up 'til 3am last night looking for the perfect Allroad. In my wanderings, I found this quattro titanium unicorn... no attachment to seller:
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/4993359029.html
> 
> ...




Sweet.
In the CL ad, it lists this mod:

CompuStar 2-way GPS trackable remote start/alarm/keyless entry (full control through your smart device)

Anyone else have this/know about it? I thought it was not possible for us to have remote start on our cars?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Fixed my issue where the right high beam stopped working. Took the headlight out and opened the back where the bulb was and noticed one of the wires that goes into the Bi-Xenon shutter came out of the connector. After 20 minutes of prying the connector out and soldering it back into the plug I got it working again. Hope it lasts. Noticed that the wires inside the headlight are starting to fray (I think that's the correct word, The plastic sheath on the wire is cracking due to heat)

Also prepped for my trip to Helen Georgia in two weeks for SOWO. Oil change and spark plugs done.


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

JDBVR6 said:


> I was liking everything you were doing to your car until I scrolled down and saw the blacked out tails. :facepalm:
> 
> I just don't understand the point of blacking out lights. It* RARELY* looks good on any car.


Three things.

To each their own. Everyone has their own taste, and we don't all agree. Secondly, the tiny is darker than I was going for, but I don't hate it. I'm going to let it grow on me for a while, and reassess in a month or two. 

Lastly, I think the picture shows it a bit darker than in person. In reality, they're a dark cherry color, not black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> I was liking everything you were doing to your car until I scrolled down and saw the blacked out tails. :facepalm:
> 
> I just don't understand the point of blacking out lights. It* RARELY* looks good on any car.


I agree. Covering the Euro LEDs is borderline blasphemous. I think the only time a slight tint really works in the car's favor is when it's red, that way it has a bit of contrast from the tail lights and the body of the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Aren't forums great? We all get to project our opinions of absolutes onto other people.

By the way, I don't have euro LED tails. I added LED reverse bulbs to my stock US tails, geesh. I've never liked or considered tinting any of the light housings on any of my cars, before. I'm just trying something new.... For me. Guess what! It rips off about as easy as plasti dip...who cares?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

VDubVirus said:


> Aren't forums great? We all get to project our opinions of absolutes onto other people.
> 
> By the way, I don't have euro LED tails. I added LED reverse bulbs to my stock US tails, geesh. I've never liked or considered tinting any of the light housings on any of my cars, before. I'm just trying something new.... For me. Guess what! It rips off about as easy as plasti dip...who cares?!
> 
> ...


Well I guess next mod on your list should be the Euro outers. But sorry I'm being a jerk. I just really don't get the idea behind tinted tails. Doesn't really do much in terms of function.

You did LED reverse bulbs to either get a whiter light or a brighter one, then immediately darken it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

The light is still pretty damn bright and white, especially compared to the stock bulbs. I think you're missing one key point. The tint isn't as dark as it appears.

Another thing, not every change to a car is about function. Have you ever heard of cosmetic mods? As you can see from the night shot, the lights still FUNCTION just fine. If any tint on the car is a function issue, it's my windows. lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

Snifly said:


> I was about to replace the brake light switch on my 2007 A3 but there wasn't one on the brake pedal like every guide suggests. Is it in a different location (does it depend on the year the car was made)?
> 
> -S-


For my 2006, we had to go in through the other side of the firewall. Had to remove the battery and the intake. I think they changed it in the facelift.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> I was liking everything you were doing to your car until I scrolled down and saw the blacked out tails. :facepalm:
> 
> I just don't understand the point of blacking out lights. It* RARELY* looks good on any car.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

when my tail lights were tinted they had the reverse lights trimmed without the tint, all taillight tinted but the reverse little strip.

I used them like that until some pics were posted here at fourtitude, and got lot of bad feedback about them so had to remove them, I care about the general opinions of other users for that matter. Not what other ppl say, but what other A3 owners say.  in the end it looks better without them tinted, but maybe because is a lava grey and the original taillights were like new condition, great contrast I was missing :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

clashofhope said:


> You did LED reverse bulbs to either get a whiter light or a brighter one, then immediately darken it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let me correct that for you...

You did the LED reverse bulbs to get a brighter light after you darkened the tails. That's just good modding in my opinion!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Personally I'm not a big fan of tinted tails or the broken axel look, but if you like it I say keep it. Don't get me wrong I value the opinions of the people on this forum. It's just that it's your car and if after a long day of work you walk outside, see it and it putts a smile on your face. **** it! Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Personally I'm not a big fan of tinted tails or the broken axel look, but if you like it I say keep it. Don't get me wrong I value the opinions of the people on this forum. It's just that it's your car and if after a long day of work you walk outside, see it and it putts a smile on your face. **** it! Isn't that what it's all about?


I agree to an extent.. I don't like the busted axle or blacked out tail look either and I usually approach these things with a "to each his own" attitude, but some of these mods are down right dangerous. 

This morning I was behind a black M3 with blacked out tails. I got uncomfortably close to him at one point because I literally could not tell when his brake lights were lit up. His rear window was also limo tinted so his 3rd brake light was basically useless as well. 

When you're making your turn signals and brake lights useless, I don't think it's a "to each his own" scenario, because it could likely effect some innocent person minding their own business in their own car.


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

I have the same attitude, believe me. Neither my tail lights, nor my axels (lol), fall into this category. Both day and night, my brake lights are easily seen, and I have very little camber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Perhaps some of these ppl with tinted tails don't drive at night...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I agree to an extent.. I don't like the busted axle or blacked out tail look either and I usually approach these things with a "to each his own" attitude, but some of these mods are down right dangerous.
> 
> This morning I was behind a black M3 with blacked out tails. I got uncomfortably close to him at one point because I literally could not tell when his brake lights were lit up. His rear window was also limo tinted so his 3rd brake light was basically useless as well.
> 
> When you're making your turn signals and brake lights useless, I don't think it's a "to each his own" scenario, because it could likely effect some innocent person minding their own business in their own car.


Gonna have to agree, during the day is when the tailights are the hardest to see. 

I never have even understood the murdered out or black out look... looks terrible in my opinion. But that's just an opinion, not experiences like nearly rear ending someone because you couldn't see them brake because THEY TINTED THEIR DAMN TAILS.


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

You guys are all hilarious. These lights are perfectly visible in the day and night light. Lamin-X makes two shades darker than what I got. I've seen darker stock tail lights than these. Get over yourselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

VDubVirus said:


> You guys are all hilarious. These lights are perfectly visible in the day and night light. Lamin-X makes two shades darker than what I got. I've seen darker stock tail lights than these. Get over yourselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to get upset. You posted to a public forum, what did you expect? 

Personally I'm not totally against tinted tails. A light tint can look great, on some cars it looks amazing (Ultimatetaba comes to mind and his are rather dark), but sometimes it's just unsafe. I wasn't even saying I disliked yours in particular, just commenting on the trend in general. I haven't seen your car in person so I can't say whether or not the tint is excessive.

:beer:


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Who's upset? I'm pretty certain hilarious relates to laughing. As in finding something comical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps some of these ppl with tinted tails don't drive at night...


Actually I don't take the car out at all :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Actually I don't take the car out at all :laugh:


You don't even take the car cover all the way off.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Actually I don't take the car out at all :laugh:


just remove car cover, drive around, take pics, put back under cover :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

t_white said:


> You don't even take the car cover all the way off.





krazyboi said:


> just remove car cover, drive around, take pics, put back under cover :laugh: :thumbup:



These statements I cannot deny lol


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> These statements I cannot deny lol


What car do you drive daily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

clashofhope said:


> What car do you drive daily?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MKV Jetta


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

VDubVirus said:


> Who's upset? I'm pretty certain hilarious relates to laughing. As in finding something comical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Normally when you tell people to get over themselves it implies you are upset. :heart:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VDubVirus said:


> You guys are all hilarious. These lights are perfectly visible in the day and night light. Lamin-X makes two shades darker than what I got. I've seen darker stock tail lights than these. Get over yourselves.


You may have seen darker looking stock tail lights, but they probably had brighter stock bulbs or used other tricks to compensate (darker/deeper light well). The overall brightness of the brake lights have to meet the same government specifications. If you added a light tint there is probably very little impact on overall visibility, but there has to be some impact, whether you like to admit it or not.

Since the safety of others does not seem to concern you much I would implore you to think further about the legal implications to yourself. Let's say that the driver behind you is texting or is otherwise distracted and rear-ends your car. The driver who rear-ends you notices the layer of tint on your broken tail-lights. Bam! The accident is now 100% your fault because he will claim that he didn't see your brake lights due to the illegal tint.


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Again. You guys are hilarious. So much concern over this non-issue. Please, please keep it coming. :beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Smoked tails are gay.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Smoked tails are awesome, gay people are gay...


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh the duality of this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks nice to me


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

VDubVirus said:


> Looking good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brrrah hahah


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Dropped it off for the timing belt/water pump service. Picking it up tomorrow. In addition to the TB/WP, getting the shop to install new transmission mount, new engine mount, red top coil packs and NGK spark plugs. 

Since I bought it last May:
- Cam follower
- PCV revision
- Purge valve
- Dogbone mount
- upper/lower subframe mount
- Dogbone insert
- Timing belt/water pump
- Trans mount/engine mount
- Transmission service

With all of that done, mods are up next. Thinking of going with ST Coilovers, Carbonio Intake, exhaust, tinted tails(j/k) :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> With all of that done, mods are up next. Thinking of going with ST Coilovers, Carbonio Intake, exhaust, *tinted tails*(j/k) :laugh:


Lies, we know you are!


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Lies, we know you are!


LOL, busted!

I'm goin Darth Vader black, bitches


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about plastidipping my windshield anyone done this?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

louiekaps said:


> I'm thinking about plastidipping my windshield anyone done this?


not yet, but imagine all the rock chips you would prevent. may as well do your headlights as well


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys... I hope your engines give out.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

GvFx said:


> You guys... I hope your engines give out.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

clashofhope said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahahahahah


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

My trans kind of gave out


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Sucks, get another


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Just need a mechatronics unit. Atleast my warranty should still apply due to stock tail light shading.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

This ****ing guy hahahah let bygones be bygones


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

louiekaps said:


> Just need a mechatronics unit. Atleast my warranty should still apply due to stock tail light shading.


Arent those expensive? TCM right? Do they only apply to automatics?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> MKV Jetta


Do you even Manuel (manual, for those who does visit TCL) though?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GvFx said:


> Arent those expensive? TCM right? Do they only apply to automatics?


Like 2-3 grand yea. 

And yeah the Mechantronic unit is only for the dsg's


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












And fkc your tinted tails.:laugh:


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

DOES THIS COLOR SATISFY YOU *******S!? Lol


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

GvFx said:


> DOES THIS COLOR SATISFY YOU *******S!? Lol


That's worse than being tinted... So to answer you, no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

So dissatisfied


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Sarcasm is rarely understood online xD


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

GvFx said:


> Sarcasm is rarely understood online xD


Not even just online, text messages too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

GvFx said:


> DOES THIS COLOR SATISFY YOU *******S!? Lol


I would actually prefer a solid blue with glitter instead.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

GvFx said:


> DOES THIS COLOR SATISFY YOU *******S!? Lol


So clean.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Instead of painting our lights lets just come to a group concensus that our cars would just be way cool without tail lights. Let's just take them off.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

louiekaps said:


> Instead of painting our lights lets just come to a group concensus that our cars would just be way cool without tail lights. Let's just take them off.


famiry tail light delete? may as well do headlights too


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> famiry tail light delete? may as well do headlights too


No more Famiry purchases without TP. This forum has gone to **** without TP...lol :laugh:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

In 4 exterior light delete


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

I already have my tail lights for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Just got done with my headlight delete. I used expandable foam to fill in the gaps where my headlights used to be. I have Bi Xenon's and I am thinking of mounting them in my open sky so helicopters can see me. Has anyone done this mod? A diy or wiring diagram would really help.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I miss tp </3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> no more famiry purchases without tp. This forum has gone to **** without tp...lol :laugh:


wELL WHOSE FAULT IS THAT JORGE.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> wELL WHOSE FAULT IS THAT JORGE.


:thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Back on TOPIC. 


Drive side axle replaced, oil change, tow hook cover bought, front pads and rotors bought.

Cool way to blow a grand


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Left it in the garage. Too quickly approaching 200,000 miles. 

I did drive these though.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Finally got it back from the body shop after three weeks (a buddy backed into me one early morning and hit both doors on the driver's side :banghead: ). Hit 100k miles on my way home. Changed oil and cam follower - getting ready for a 10-day road trip to Colorado and Utah.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Oil change, ECS Street Shield installed, LED DRLs and coding done, windows up on lock coded, posed in family group shot with '09 TTS, '99 M Coupe, '07 Fahrenheit GTI:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Did the dsg fluid change today. I used JRutter's top fill method with the hole-in-the-bottle and it worked beautifully. Didn't get a chance to change the axle flange seal like I wanted to.



bobbeck said:


> Left it in the garage. Too quickly approaching 200,000 miles.
> 
> I did drive these though.





Darby76x said:


> Oil change, ECS Street Shield installed, LED DRLs and coding done, windows up on lock coded, posed in family group shot with '09 TTS, '99 M Coupe, '07 Fahrenheit GTI:


I like dis.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Darby76x said:


> Oil change, ECS Street Shield installed, LED DRLs and coding done, windows up on lock coded, posed in family group shot with '09 TTS, '99 M Coupe, '07 Fahrenheit GTI:


Are you talking about the metal street shield that there's a thread about? Any pics on how it looks? Also, are there any LED DRLs that won't throw a code or is VAG-COM the only way?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

On a separate note, I spent 4 hours to change a headlight bulb... 

At first, I was brave and thought I could do it with my hands from inside the engine bay (like any normal car). After over an hour, the only progress I made was removing one bulb (the passenger side one which was the one working). On the driver side, the fuse box is directly in the way so I couldn't do anything. Reality sunk in and I realized I'll need to remove the bumper (again, just to change a headlight bulb). Thankfully to a DYI on here, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I'm also really thankful I has every tool I needed for the job. If I had to do it again, it would probably take 1.5 hours tops. Overall, a very frustrating yet good learning experience.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> On a separate note, I spent 4 hours to change a headlight bulb...
> 
> At first, I was brave and thought I could do it with my hands from inside the engine bay (like any normal car). After over an hour, the only progress I made was removing one bulb (the passenger side one which was the one working). On the driver side, the fuse box is directly in the way so I couldn't do anything. Reality sunk in and I realized I'll need to remove the bumper (again, just to change a headlight bulb). Thankfully to a DYI on here, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I'm also really thankful I has every tool I needed for the job. If I had to do it again, it would probably take 1.5 hours tops. Overall, a very frustrating yet good learning experience.


:laugh: I forget, did I mention you could replace it just by removing the inside fender liner? It's still an awkward reach, but doable.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

nelius said:


> On a separate note, I spent 4 hours to change a headlight bulb...
> 
> At first, I was brave and thought I could do it with my hands from inside the engine bay (like any normal car). After over an hour, the only progress I made was removing one bulb (the passenger side one which was the one working). On the driver side, the fuse box is directly in the way so I couldn't do anything. Reality sunk in and I realized I'll need to remove the bumper (again, just to change a headlight bulb). Thankfully to a DYI on here, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I'm also really thankful I has every tool I needed for the job. If I had to do it again, it would probably take 1.5 hours tops. Overall, a very frustrating yet good learning experience.





krazyboi said:


> :laugh: I forget, did I mention you could replace it just by removing the inside fender liner? It's still an awkward reach, but doable.



First time I changed my bulbs went in through the fender liner. Spent about 2 hours trying to do. Will never go this route again. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

neu318 said:


> First time I changed my bulbs went in through the fender liner. Spent about 2 hours trying to do. Will never go this route again. :banghead::banghead:


Yea if you're gonna take the time to do it, might as well take the bumper off. It's good practice too for mods like grille, intercooler, etc. first time doing anything suuuuucks


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

nelius said:


> Yea if you're gonna take the time to do it, might as well take the bumper off. It's good practice too for mods like grille, intercooler, etc. first time doing anything suuuuucks


Good advice for sure. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

nelius said:


> Are you talking about the metal street shield that there's a thread about? Any pics on how it looks? Also, are there any LED DRLs that won't throw a code or is VAG-COM the only way?


Yes, that's the one. I'll reply over in that thread:

These are the same deAutoKey LED DRLs that Krazyboi is running that do throw a code (they aren't advertised as compatible for this reason). Adding some hot resistors could work, but isn't ideal either.

Oh, I also had the solid TT control arm bushings installed, as my old ones had cracked. Not a world of difference, but good value if sourcing and replacing just the bushings.

Thanks to Mike and team at German Autotech in Waterloo for an excellent job! Great to have an Audi enthusiast to work and chat with.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Had Eurodyne Stage 1 flash (255hp/305ft/lbs) installed yesterday.

Sure feels great with the extra umpf 

Thanks to CTS Turbo in Langley, BC.

Cheers,


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

My budget for cars is shot for the year after spending way too much money on my MkIV Jetta (which was hit by a semi last month and totaled  oh well, I guess I can focus more on the A3), but I finally got around to some things:

- OEM Sunshade (ooohhhhh, so fancy).
- OEM First Aid Kit (ooohhhh, so medical).
- A 16 oz stainless steel travel mug that can actually fit in EITHER cupholder. #HolyGrail 
- Replaced the passenger-side fog light. It was cracked all to hell after a roadtrip to Kansas City last summer. Found a used assembly on eBay that was supposedly from an early 2000s model A6.
- Installed the ProClip iPhone mount. Looks clean.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bezerker said:


> My budget for cars is shot for the year after spending way too much money on my MkIV Jetta (which was hit by a semi last month and totaled  oh well, I guess I can focus more on the A3), but I finally got around to some things:
> 
> - OEM Sunshade (ooohhhhh, so fancy).
> - OEM First Aid Kit (ooohhhh, so medical).
> ...


pics or it didn't...you know


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> pics or it didn't...you know


Fine, fine. Here are my crappy pics 

New fog light, Lamin-X, and sunshade:









ProClip iPhone mount (can tilt/rotate) and Zojirushi travel mug, which can fit in either cupholder:









The OEM First Aid kit is ... very German:









Hit 100k miles the other night. So I changed oil and also changed my cam follower. Here it is after 35k on stock tune:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice mods 

I ordered the same lamin-x for the fogs. My idea is to soon replace the fogs halogens with leds for maximum bright yellow. I saw a pic on a MKV DIY and it looks great with led.

The cam follower looks in good shape after that mileage.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bezerker said:


> Fine, fine. Here are my crappy pics


Beautiful! Nice whip!!


----------



## Quattro Bulldog (Feb 21, 2013)

new shoes/rubber - TTRS 19x9 ET52 w/3mm spacers in the front and 10mm in the rear. Running general GMAX 225x35x19 with a bit of poke; 235's may have worked as well but not much room up front with the 3mm spacer and the front strut.
Currently on OEM sline suspension - thinking of going lower. Thoughts / feedback welcome!





RS style grille


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Blacked out the headlight plastic.... And something else, can you tell?


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I have to admit, it was one of the more satisfying DIYs I have done, knowing that it cost me less than 1/10th of what a shop would charge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to read here more often! You can also use the axle bolt to take the cv joint off, just tighten until it pops off. Took me forever with a hammer last time I did it.

I agree, this is a straight forward diy that feels good after you're done, good job :thumbup:


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Removed halogen drl's and shoehorned BMW X5 LED fog lights, they look nice. I will try to get better pics


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Quattro Bulldog said:


> new shoes/rubber - TTRS 19x9 ET52 w/3mm spacers in the front and 10mm in the rear. Running general GMAX 225x35x19 with a bit of poke; 235's may have worked as well but not much room up front with the 3mm spacer and the front strut.
> Currently on OEM sline suspension - thinking of going lower. Thoughts / feedback welcome!
> 
> RS style grille



That grill looks really good, especially with the white :thumbup:

For sure, yes, go lower


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Winter wheels washed - check ✓, ready for storage.


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Installed the GFB DV+ and going for a joy ride :laugh:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my car back from the dealer, had the mechatronics replaced under the warranty extensions. Got a free dsg service out of it too today noticed a bit of oil leaking from the passenger side. Upon further inspection the apr intercooler hose was leaking where it meets the intercooler. The clamp was stripped out so had to replace that. Also noticed the forward most skid plate screw had poked the intercooler hose.... That was not leaking but is still a bummer. I've removed that screw, anyone with aftermarket intercooler hoses should check and make sure that screw isn't poking their hose. Car held boost fine which is the funny part!

Now just need to replace the chain tensioner, pcv valve, and rear main seal....


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Grille looks so nice. I can't wait until I get a chance to put mine on. Do you by any chance have the sensor bezels that came with the grille. Here is what they look like.

I need two more and ECS said they can't get me any since the grille is not made by them.
Also if anyone else on here has a set please let me know.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

REvolution01 said:


> Removed halogen drl's and shoehorned BMW X5 LED fog lights, they look nice. I will try to get better pics


Interesting... waiting for better pics.



AngryGiraffe said:


> Do you by any chance have the sensor bezels that came with the grille. Here is what they look like.[/URL]
> I need two more and ECS said they can't get me any since the grille is not made by them.
> Also if anyone else on here has a set please let me know.


I'll check if I have any.. probably only came with facelift grilles though, right?


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Not sure. Did the pre facelift cars have front parking sensor option?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Not sure. Did the pre facelift cars have front parking sensor option?


Don't think so, not mine, anyway.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Came back from SOWO in Helen Georgia and both rear tires have bubbles on the contact area that meets the road. WTF?!?! Guess I'm buying two new tires.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Replaced my POS 4 spoke plastic base-model steering wheel with a perforated leather, nicely-stitched, 'almost' FBSW (not quite as flat as I've seen on others, but I like it!).
I got to re-use my air bag, and since I really don't care about steering wheel controls (remember, mine is a base model, so no fancy gadgets like blue tooth, etc- all I'd get is control over my radio), I was able to stay with a 4 spoke.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

skotti said:


> Replaced my POS 4 spoke plastic base-model steering wheel with a perforated leather, nicely-stitched, 'almost' FBSW (not quite as flat as I've seen on others, but I like it!).
> I got to re-use my air bag, and since I really don't care about steering wheel controls (remember, mine is a base model, so no fancy gadgets like blue tooth, etc- all I'd get is control over my radio), I was able to stay with a 4 spoke.


That's EXACTLY the wheel I've been looking for. I have the same base model car and couldn't find anything to replace the plastic wheel. I don't want the controls only to have them do nothing. 
May I ask where you purchased it and how much it cost?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

VW KEVIN G said:


> That's EXACTLY the wheel I've been looking for. I have the same base model car and couldn't find anything to replace the plastic wheel. I don't want the controls only to have them do nothing.
> May I ask where you purchased it and how much it cost?


Got it off a guy in Poland via eBay: http://www.ebay.com/usr/autopartbartosz
$200.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^looking good Skotti! 




BeeAlk said:


> Did the dsg fluid change today. *I used JRutter's top fill method with the hole-in-the-bottle* and it worked beautifully. Didn't get a chance to change the axle flange seal like I wanted to.


I thought it was Mr.JJ's method


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

Cleaned the intake valves, replaced oil filter housing/ gasket, and replaced camshaft chain, and tensioner.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Chased down an oil leak and determined it was due to a torn gasket in the oil filter housing (ECS billet housing). Changed the oil and replaced the cam follower...in the process, one of the HPFP bolts stripped out of the head, evidently not an uncommon event. Wound up helicoil'ing it to get it fixed. Not a fun experience and definitely had me fearing the worst there for a bit. Now, if it would ever stop raining in Dallas I would actually be able to wash her...


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

got the CTS Turbo downpipe installed

sounds good. feels better.

the CEL is gone. so i'm going to get the emissions test done monday so i can renew my plates.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

TBomb said:


> ...replaced the cam follower...in the process, one of the HPFP bolts stripped out of the head, evidently not an uncommon event. Wound up helicoil'ing it to get it fixed. Not a fun experience and definitely had me fearing the worst there for a bit.


I'm installing this Stud Conversion Kit the next time I inspect/change my cam follower:

https://deutscheautoparts.com/06f-198-025-k.html


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

lausch said:


> I'm installing this Stud Conversion Kit the next time I inspect/change my cam follower:
> 
> https://deutscheautoparts.com/06f-198-025-k.html


Yeah, I would highly recommend it. I will probably end up installing the very same kit the next time I replace my cam follower. To be clear, the threads didn't strip due to over tightening, they literally ripped out of the cylinder head when I was _removing_ the bolt. Steel bolts + aluminum head = problem.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Anti-seize goes a long way when dealing with steel bolts in aluminum threads.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Replaced missing tow hook cover and did some paint stuffs. 

Finally replaced my missing tow hook cover and it had to be painted sooo I did this. 

IMG_20150522_212947 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

IMG-20150522-WA0051 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

See my thread for more lol.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5850125-Ok-seriously-now


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Anti-seize goes a long way when dealing with steel bolts in aluminum threads.


Yeah, I'm always a little hesitant to use anti-seize on bolts that should be torqued to a certain spec, and will be holding something like the HPFP in place. They were never really designed to be removed and reinstalled as often as they are when you check your cam follower every 5,000 miles, which is part of the reason for the threads fatiguing I believe.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Chased down an oil leak and determined it was due to a torn gasket in the oil filter housing (ECS billet housing). Changed the oil and replaced the cam follower...in the process, one of the HPFP bolts stripped out of the head, evidently not an uncommon event. Wound up helicoil'ing it to get it fixed. Not a fun experience and definitely had me fearing the worst there for a bit. Now, if it would ever stop raining in Dallas I would actually be able to wash her...



Self-quote mode engaged.

I put some cardboard down to keep an eye on any leaks after replacing the gasket, and already noticed a couple of spots over the weekend :banghead: I am hoping it's either residual oil (although I cleaned everything really well) or just the gasket again, as for some reason tightening down the ECS housing is not smooth, but jerks the last half turn or so when torquing to spec. Assuming it is the gasket, I am going to be chunking that housing in the garbage and going back to my OEM piece, which I never really had problems with. Lesson learned...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Self-quote mode engaged.
> 
> I put some cardboard down to keep an eye on any leaks after replacing the gasket, and already noticed a couple of spots over the weekend :banghead: I am hoping it's either residual oil (although I cleaned everything really well) or just the gasket again, as for some reason tightening down the ECS housing is not smooth, but jerks the last half turn or so when torquing to spec. Assuming it is the gasket, I am going to be chunking that housing in the garbage and going back to my OEM piece, which I never really had problems with. Lesson learned...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


groove and threads of ECS housing not machined correctly. O ring is not staying seated in the correct location when you snug it home. I agree... trash it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Confirmed the coolant leak is in the radiator. Tiny pinhole from who-knows-what. Motha facka. :thumbdown:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Confirmed the coolant leak is in the radiator. Tiny pinhole from who-knows-what. Motha facka. :thumbdown:


At least the radiators are pretty cheap for our cars. Labor shouldn't be too bad either. Coolant leaks elsewhere in the system could be much worse on the wallet! Good luck.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> At least the radiators are pretty cheap for our cars. Labor shouldn't be too bad either. Coolant leaks elsewhere in the system could be much worse on the wallet! Good luck.


Yeah I guess. The coolant flange is a pain in the dick to replace. The radiator isn't too bad, but the A/C lines like directly in the way by about a half inch. It'll be...interesting...to put it back in.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Confirmed the coolant leak is in the radiator. Tiny pinhole from who-knows-what. Motha facka. :thumbdown:


I had a pinhole leak in my radiator many years ago. Sealed itself after a month or so and hasn't leaked again since.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

TBomb said:


> ...as for some reason tightening down the ECS housing is not smooth, but jerks the last half turn or so when torquing to spec.


I think the gaskets need a little more oil on them when using ECS Tuning's housing versus the plastic OEM housing. Just my observation. YMMV.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TBomb said:


> Self-quote mode engaged.
> 
> I put some cardboard down to keep an eye on any leaks after replacing the gasket, and already noticed a couple of spots over the weekend :banghead: I am hoping it's either residual oil (although I cleaned everything really well) or just the gasket again, as for some reason tightening down the ECS housing is not smooth, but jerks the last half turn or so when torquing to spec. Assuming it is the gasket, I am going to be chunking that housing in the garbage and going back to my OEM piece, which I never really had problems with. Lesson learned...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


You might have an early version of the housing. 

I have the later version and zero issues.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

just did the timing belt. engine feels smoother or maybe placebo effect. It went smooth, thanks Mr JJ for the tips!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> just did the timing belt. engine feels smoother or maybe placebo effect. It went smooth, thanks Mr JJ for the tips!


Did you have any trouble with the one-piece cover? I'm looking to do my second one soonish. Hope it goes easier than the first time with that cover.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Did you have any trouble with the one-piece cover? I'm looking to do my second one soonish. Hope it goes easier than the first time with that cover.


that one piece cover came out at once :what:

I was specting a huge fight with it but my mechanic just took it out when all bolts were out. I was like how it just came off like that .. it was suposed to be tough lol. 

Also the 6 hex bolts... I let them soack in wd40 overnight and they came out at once too with the air tool.

The thing that made us remove the air intake to jack up the engine to the sky.. was the engine bracket.
That thing came out but looks like there's only one way/position that cames out, is like rotating it to one side, its a tight fit with the plastic housing of the fuel lines that are in front of it.

it was more difficult to remove the lower radiator hose.

The belt install was tricky, I did marks on the old belt then transfered them to new belt and that was it. New belt went in smootlhly, thanks that in the crank was plenty of coolant from previois leaking wp.

The air tool was a huge help. Without that thing would have been a royal PITA.

I started Monday am and left the shop on Tuesday at 19pm.
And we took our time, no rushing. 

Oh yes it was done before on this car, the plastic cover had signs of it, also the engine bracket was abused on the lower bolt previously, it had a crack were the lower bolt meets the engine.

Also the waterpump was stuck in, with a flat screwdriver it came out.

lots of room








mechanic


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the useful info Cesar. I'll be doing mine in the next couple of weeks most likely.

Anyone know how far that side of the engine can be safely lifted without screwing up any lines/hoses/mounts?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks for the useful info Cesar. I'll be doing mine in the next couple of weeks most likely.
> 
> Anyone know how far that side of the engine can be safely lifted without screwing up any lines/hoses/mounts?


sure np. 

I would say to just do it, its a lil' bit smoother than it looks. But 2 persons, the other one preferably skilled, also an air tool is a must. 
That lower engine mount bolt was tight. 
The air tool is very usefil for this job, it made easy for removing:

wheel lugs
lower engine bracket bolt.
engine mount bolts.
6 HEX crank bolts. (used WD40 on those)
dogbone bolt.

Regarding the engine lift, we only disconnected the dogbone mount. Other than that, the engine was lifted enough, I dunno, a lot. No damage to the driver side mount, downpipe, or other stuff was done. :thumbup:

Any questions just let me know.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Milestone










Also received these


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Milestone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My only question is how you average 24.6mpg??


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

nelius said:


> My only question is how you average 24.6mpg??


24.6? psh...i get that going uphill.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Your running lean due to the burnt out lightbulb.
Helps mileage. Who knew.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> My only question is how you average 24.6mpg??


I don't. My actual tank average is probably 270 miles a tank at best.


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

Scheduled a timing chain + tensioner replacement for the new model Monday. Don't want to wait for it to fail and jump a tooth.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

For those that have been following my thread, you know I've been struggling with turbo oil lines ever since I got the APR stage 3 kit. Well, my oil return line finally gave it up, and I had a horrible leak coming off of it.

Here's a shot of the line in question, all covered in gunk and oil:










Here's another shot:










Before anyone says anything, no, that is not coolant in the oil, or any other substance. The combination of dirt and the flash from my crappy cell phone is what's making the oil look greenish. Also, our coolant is G12, so green wouldn't really make sense anyway. 

As you can probably see, I had to lower the subframe and remove the pass side axle to get up there. Huge PITA. The other thing, for anyone who has to do this in the future, is that you'll need the allen wobble keys to remove at least one bolt on the turbo side, and one on the engine side. 

The cause of the oil leak was two-fold. First, the hose APR supplied in their kit was hot garbage, so it expanded and the clamp on the top (turbo side) wasn't really preventing anything from leaking out. 

The other issue was this:










That's what's left of the gasket from the line to the turbo. Heat cycling and pressure made it brittle and it ultimately failed. Not really APR's fault, I guess, but I installed a new one that I got directly from garrett that was made of a different material. 

I went a little overboard in my solution to all of this and installed this as my fitting solution:








Here you can also see the replacement blue gasket that I referenced above. 

Anyway, that's what I did. So if you get an oil leak coming off the oil return on the turbo, now you know what to look for.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Can't believe that is the oil return line they include in their kit. Can you say eBay kit lol


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

55k service (mainly oil + plugs), washer fluid sensor replaced, SS brake lines, stoptech pads, stoptech slotted rotors,


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Took it on a 10-day, 4k+ mile solo road trip to Colorado/Utah. Visited/camped: Glenwood Springs, Aspen, Black Canyon of the Gunnison, Colorado National Monument, Arches, Canyonlands, and Denver. Here was the view from my campsite outside of Arches - along the Colorado River:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Solo camping is good for the soul.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice.. great pic


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

npace said:


> Here's another shot:





louiekaps said:


> Can't believe that is the oil return line they include in their kit. Can you say eBay kit lol


Wow, no kidding. Or was that user supplied section? 

Anyway, the replacement looks legit. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bezerker said:


> Took it on a 10-day, 4k+ mile solo road trip to Colorado/Utah. Visited/camped: Glenwood Springs, Aspen, Black Canyon of the Gunnison, Colorado National Monument, Arches, Canyonlands, and Denver. Here was the view from my campsite outside of Arches - along the Colorado River:


Spectacular! I spent some time in those areas a few years ago. Gunnison is breathtaking, as are the others. My Sister in Law was a Forrest Service Landscape Architect there. The geology of the landscape is fascinating, and so varied.
did you get to Mesa Verde or Durango? Jealous. Stuck in boring New England for now.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Spectacular! I spent some time in those areas a few years ago. Gunnison is breathtaking, as are the others. My Sister in Law was a Forrest Service Landscape Architect there. The geology of the landscape is fascinating, and so varied.
> did you get to Mesa Verde or Durango? Jealous. Stuck in boring New England for now.


I was blown away, as I always am by the region. I visited Mesa Verde about 5-6 years ago - it was a trip. I wish I had more time to tour the place - I'll have to make another trip out there I think  Last time I was in Colorado, I drove up Pike's Peak in my MkIV Jetta. This time, I drove Independence Pass (the day after it opened). What a BLAST!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Wow, no kidding. Or was that user supplied section?
> 
> Anyway, the replacement looks legit. :thumbup:


No, that was the crap they put on it (I had it installed at an APR dealer).


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

npace said:


> No, that was the crap they put on it (I had it installed at an APR dealer).


Oh APR.... how they never cease to amaze me. :banghead:

Nice replacement piece. :thumbup:


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

subwoofer install


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

rear wiper delete... + rainx x2


I get about 7 foot of rear wash distance when stopped.... :sly:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

75k Service with a 10% discount :wave:

~$720

:heart:

:wave:

Congrats KB :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Oh APR.... how they never cease to amaze me. :banghead:
> 
> Nice replacement piece. :thumbup:


Thanks. I'm not totally happy with the fitment, however. -10an is in all honest probably a little too big since the return line fitting from the turbo to the engine is surprisingly close. This is a band-aid for now. I plan to replace the engine side hose end with a -10 to -6 reducer, and then fit a -6an 45 degree end with some better PTFE lined hose. For the turbo side, I'm going to tap the return hole itself so I can directly thread-in a -6an banjo fitting. I have more confidence in a banjo fitting with crush washers than the gaskets needed for the flush bolt-on fittings. I won't be able to do this for a while, though; after I ship the car and have more time to get after it.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Finished modifying an a3 vent to accept an osir o pod tt vent ring for my boost gauge. Getting the chrome ring off of the vent assembly was tricky but now that I know how it clips it would probably be easier next time. 










I had to Dremel slots in the chrome ring to allow the osir ring to mate with it. I also dremeled slots that the osir ring could clip into. I was happy with the fitment but wanted rigidity so I epoxied the vent ring to the osir ring. I have a new south 52mm gauge so I had to use the adapter ring with the osir pod.










Put the gauge in, not the tightest fit but put a rubber band on the back of the gauge to hold it from ever sliding out.










I already had the boost gauge installed in the column pod so I simply moved the wiring and boost tubing across the column up to the center vent.



















Real happy with the way it came out. I bought a spare vent off eBay for $30 and the osir ring was $20. If anyone wants to do this I would recommend buying a spare vent as you really have to hack it up to get it to work. 

Also got this, fbsw coming soon


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

louiekaps said:


> Finished modifying an a3 vent to accept an osir o pod tt vent ring for my boost gauge. Getting the chrome ring off of the vent assembly was tricky but now that I know how it clips it would probably be easier next time.


That's always how it goes. Did the brakes on my A4. Took an hour on the first one, fifteen minutes on the second. It's never that anything is ever hard, it's just figuring out the quirks of what youre doing.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

mypixeladdiction said:


> That's always how it goes. Did the brakes on my A4. Took an hour on the first one, fifteen minutes on the second. It's never that anything is ever hard, it's just figuring out the quirks of what youre doing.


I cleaned my A3 and terminated couple wires for my fogs in my buddy's garage. While there I replaced all 4 rotors and pads on his X3.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Had clear film installed on my headlights. After one snowboard season my headlights were getting destroyed driving to the mountains. Will see how well it holds up. Might have to be done yearly.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Acquired a PTE 6265 in preparation for my FI build.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Acquired a PTE 6265 in preparation for my FI build.


opcorn:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

I think I replaced the original diverter valve at 198,782 miles. A record for the first design? Nice to have boost back.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Installed the RS grille I got from ECS. Didn't care much for the euro license plate filler so I custom fit the OEM filler and installed rare earth magnets in the filler so I could have a magnetic removable front plate.
I also painted my Quattro badge, front, and rear rings to look more like the brushed aluminum S-line badges

Decided to cut the solid plastic pieces in the fog light grilles and installed some mesh to match the grille.

Here is a before and after picture.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

where did you get the fog lights mesh! this has been a goal of mine for a while!


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Installed the RS grille I got from ECS. Didn't care much for the euro license plate filler so I custom fit the OEM filler and installed rare earth magnets in the filler so I could have a magnetic removable front plate.


Looks good! How'd you mount your rings - I thought the ECS grille came with a solid mount. I dig how you have yours set up.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

AUDI EH3 said:


> where did you get the fog lights mesh! this has been a goal of mine for a while!


I honestly don't remember. I bought it 2-3 months ago when I ordered the grille and just got time to finally install it. I will see if I can find a receipt.



Bezerker said:


> Looks good! How'd you mount your rings - I thought the ECS grille came with a solid mount. I dig how you have yours set up.


Thanks man. It's just the mount that came with the grille. They might have updated/changed it.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I honestly don't remember. I bought it 2-3 months ago when I ordered the grille and just got time to finally install it. I will see if I can find a receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. It's just the mount that came with the grille. They might have updated/changed it.


If you didnt mod your ring holder then they must have updated it. Did you by chance take any better pics of the holder ?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I should have this one in a couple of days:









With this ring base (if they understood my request):









http://stores.ebay.com/DUBSTOP-INTE...?_fsub=17&_sid=15956211&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Hopefully will install it in time for the big Euro cruise to Leavenworth next weekend. 

Thinking about doing the rings in white, like my car. Thoughts?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Thinking about doing the rings in white, like my car. Thoughts?


yes.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> If you didnt mod your ring holder then they must have updated it. Did you by chance take any better pics of the holder ?


I don't. I can take another one a bit closer of it on the grille if you want. I just looked at the picture ECS has of the grille and ring mount and it's the same as the one in the picture.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Installed the RS grille I got from ECS. Didn't care much for the euro license plate filler so I custom fit the OEM filler and installed rare earth magnets in the filler so I could have a magnetic removable front plate.
> I also painted my Quattro badge, front, and rear rings to look more like the brushed aluminum S-line badges
> 
> Decided to cut the solid plastic pieces in the fog light grilles and installed some mesh to match the grille.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Installed the RS grille I got from ECS. Didn't care much for the euro license plate filler so I custom fit the OEM filler and installed rare earth magnets in the filler so I could have a magnetic removable front plate.


Looks great, I love your clever idea of magnets to hold the licence plate. What magnets ? Strong enough to hold the plate at 100mph ??




> I also painted my Quattro badge, front, and rear rings to look more like the brushed aluminum S-line badges


What did you use to paint ?




> Decided to cut the solid plastic pieces in the fog light grilles and installed some mesh to match the grille.


This looks great as well :thumbup:


Thanks for sharing !


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

how well does the license plate hold? do you mount it while driving or just while stationary?


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Bronco said:


> Looks great, I love your clever idea of magnets to hold the licence plate. What magnets ? Strong enough to hold the plate at 100mph ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used rare earth magnets. 4 on the plate and 4 on the plate filler. They are about the size of a ¢25. I got them on Amazon. I can post a link later when I get home if you want?

As for the rings I used LA7W. It's a VW/Audi silver with matte clear coat. I paint cars so I just did it when I was painting a customers car. 


aznsap said:


> how well does the license plate hold? do you mount it while driving or just while stationary?


I leave the plate on when I drive. It stays on just fine. There is no way it will come off while driving. You have to pull it off.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I used rare earth magnets. 4 on the plate and 4 on the plate filler. They are about the size of a ¢25. I got them on Amazon. I can post a link later when I get home if you want?


Yep, I did the same for my plate too.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Initialized TT mode


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

louiekaps said:


> Initialized TT mode


you need the s line badge for the steering wheel. the badge is over 60 bucks and I don't need it so its yours for free. you need the black insert though. i don't know which one it is but here are the two part numbers. I can't look at that naked wheel of yours anymore. pm me if interested
16	8J0419673E	cover; PR-6F3,6F1	1
16	8J0419673D	cover; PR-6F0


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

Installed license plate on front with the tow hook holder.

Also got my headlights restored.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Took it to the track Friday. Did three runs; 3 laps the first time, 4 the second, 6 the third - "clutch overheating, turn off car" warning came on mid-way through #6. Called it a day after that. Was a ton of fun through, pretty amazing what an A3 can do on a track.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Took it to the track Friday. Did three runs; 3 laps the first time, 4 the second, 6 the third - "clutch overheating, turn off car" warning came on mid-way through #6. Called it a day after that. Was a ton of fun through, pretty amazing what an A3 can do on a track.


Where did you track the car? Bandimere Speedway?


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Where did you track the car? Bandimere Speedway?


http://highplainsraceway.com

edit: Audi Club will be there again next month: http://www.audiclubrmc.org/events/hpr-open-lapping-day-get-together-w-audi-denver


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Dropped it off to the shop.. Finally-)

TTRS brakes going on it. Picked up some older gti rear calipers and are all freshly painted. Oil chane and new sneakers going on it. Rental car for a few days but it should be nice once done.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Picked up some parts in preparation for showing the ol' girl some love over the 4th of July weekend. I have a rear wheel bearing that has gotten noisy and will be replaced. I also have been having higher than normal oil consumption lately, to the tune of 1 quart per 1200 miles, and am getting a bit of smoke out the tailpipe under hard acceleration. From doing some reading it seems that replacing the valve cover, of all things, has alleviated that issue for several people. Evidently since it is all plastic, some of the internal channels including the oil separator can begin to leak by, allowing oil to be sucked into the intake tract and then burned in the combustion chamber. Picked up a new one, including gaskets, for $180 so we'll see if it takes care of the problem for me. The only thing else it could possibly be at this point are rings or the turbo, but the car seems healthy otherwise.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Removed halogen drl's and shoehorned BMW X5 LED fog lights, they look nice. I will try to get better pics


I was able to get the coding to have the DRL's on all the time, when headlights are on the DRL's dim a bit but when DRL only they are nice and bright. I need a better camera, the color is misrepresented on the camera. I haven't had a chance to see them while in another vehicle yet... but, I was following JRutter up to Leavenworth, how did they look JR?






https://imgur.com/a/4YvS3#0


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

New rubber, alignment, 10mm spacers in the front, 15mm spacers in the rear.
After the tires/spacers were installed, did a test drive- there was a small amount of rubbing over most bumps. After an alignment, the only rubbing I get is over larger bumps/dips.
Trying to figure out where it is rubbing- and where the fender liner screw/tab is that everyone seems to remove to stop the rubbing (can anyone show me???).
Tires: Kumho Ecsta PA31 225/40R18
Wheel: Audi Calera 18x7.5 et54
Spacers: 42DD 10mm/15mm hub and wheel centric. with 40mm/45mm lugs.
Look: Awesome!

Before:



After:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

It was 10 yrs ago next month I ordered my 2006 A3 from the dealership...that car is still my DD.

2 weeks ago my son got his DL so I thought...maybe the A3 needs a roommate in the garage so I bought a loaded 2007 A3 3.2Q (lava gray), mint cond. My son will drive my 06 A3.

Ironically...the cost to add a 16 yr old boy to my policy is lower with an A3 than almost any comparable car. (ex. for me a 2003 330i is $1K more a yr than a 2007 A3 3.2Q)


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tbvvw said:


> It was 10 yrs ago next month I ordered my 2006 A3 from the dealership...that car is still my DD.
> 
> 2 weeks ago my son got his DL so I thought...maybe the A3 needs a roommate in the garage so I bought a loaded 2007 A3 3.2Q (lava gray), mint cond. My son will drive my 06 A3.
> 
> Ironically...the cost to add a 16 yr old boy to my policy is lower with an A3 than almost any comparable car. (ex. for me a 2003 330i is $1K more a yr than a 2007 A3 3.2Q)


pics or never happened


..j/k.. nice to get a 2nd A3 in the family..


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tbvvw said:


> Ironically...the cost to add a 16 yr old boy to my policy is lower with an A3 than almost any comparable car.


Because wagon.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

lausch said:


> Because wagon.


My SF agent says it is a combination of factors including: safety rating & low volume sales means no good stolen data.
Flying to MD/BWI this morning to drive it home.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Followed in JRutter's footsteps and installed an RS style grille, along with a few other maintenance type items today.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Followed in JRutter's footsteps and installed an RS style grille, along with a few other maintenance type items today.


Sweet :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Followed in JRutter's footsteps and installed an RS style grille, along with a few other maintenance type items today.





skotti said:


> Sweet :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Agreed, it looks great !

What did you do with your mirrors, caps, or ?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

skotti said:


> Sweet :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





Bronco said:


> Agreed, it looks great !
> 
> What did you do with your mirrors, caps, or ?


Thanks gents!

Mirror covers are off of eBay, they are just plastic like OEM but with a matte metallic silver paint finish. Look like aluminum from 10 feet away but a fraction of the price. My wheels are the same silver so I think they compliment each other well. :thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Followed in JRutter's footsteps and installed an RS style grille, along with a few other maintenance type items today.





Looks very menacing from the front. I like! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Got sick of painters tape every trip out of town. Did a test fit today. Ugly but it should get the job done!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Got sick of painters tape every trip out of town. Did a test fit today. Ugly but it should get the job done!


Where'd you get it? I've been looking for one.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

npace said:


> Where'd you get it? I've been looking for one.


Only place I could find one. 

Colgancustom.com

It took a few weeks because they make them after they're ordered. Pretty good fitment though. 5 minutes taking that on/off compared to 20-30 minutes taping, worth it!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Only place I could find one.
> 
> Colgancustom.com
> 
> It took a few weeks because they make them after they're ordered. Pretty good fitment though. 5 minutes taking that on/off compared to 20-30 minutes taping, worth it!


A good idea for autocross too.


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

gave her a bath  havent post a full picture since i bought her so...


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

That's a pretty good looking A3. Any plans for your car in the near future?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks .... not really haha im already stage2+ and not thinking of going BT  the cam follower in 2k miles is the only thing ill be doing.....I was planning on getting new wheels but Ive been having some other expenses maybe next year


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

micRoA3 said:


> thanks .... not really haha im already stage2+ and not thinking of going BT  the cam follower in 2k miles is the only thing ill be doing.....I was planning on getting new wheels but Ive been having some other expenses maybe next year



Noticed the TX plates...what city are you in?


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Noticed the TX plates...what city are you in?


 im from el paso, a little far away haha


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

micRoA3 said:


> im from el paso, a little far away haha


I figured by looking at the architecture and the vegetation in your pictures that you were either somewhere down south in the valley or out west. Nice ride! :thumbup:


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

micRoA3 said:


> gave her a bath  havent post a full picture since i bought her so...


love it. love the grill, too.  just wish i could lower it a tad in the front w/o it lookin' like a stinkbug.


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

TBomb said:


> I figured by looking at the architecture and the vegetation in your pictures that you were either somewhere down south in the valley or out west. Nice ride! :thumbup:


thanks man, i like your ride too :thumbup: i want to trim the ring holder on the grill like you did but i dont want to take the whole bumper again haha



jumalian said:


> love it. love the grill, too.  just wish i could lower it a tad in the front w/o it lookin' like a stinkbug.


haha almost twins ..... Im using vwr sport springs it gives you a nice drop, are you running 19s?? it may rub with 19s, i was using spacers but it was rubbing like hell with 15mm on the back, i really liked how it looked tho


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Battery Died. Picked up an H6-AGM from advance and they gave me 20% off in store! Then had a bath followed by synthetic wax.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

not to change this thread but a little deviation is sometimes refreshing...I have parts lying around that I have not installed and don't know when I will have the time. so for a few posts how bout what haven't you done for your A3? I got brake parts, AMI parts, heat shield film, airbag cover, s3 steering wheel logo, s3 cluster...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> not to change this thread but a little deviation is sometimes refreshing...I have parts lying around that I have not installed and don't know when I will have the time. so for a few posts how bout what haven't you done for your A3? I got brake parts, AMI parts, heat shield film, airbag cover, s3 steering wheel logo, s3 cluster...


Oh man, that's a good one too...

1. Boxster caliper (4 piston Brembo) upgrade. I have the calipers, need to finish refurb'ing and painting and pick up the brackets to install.
2. Oil cooler gasket replacement (thought I got away with not needing it, now not so sure).
3. Heated seat retrofit (have one set of heating pads, climate control unit, and wiring harness...maybe a pipe dream at this point ).
4. White cluster swap (need to send clusters off to SpeedoSolutions when I go on vacation in August).
5. New spark plugs (waiting to see if my oil burning issue is resolved before possibly fouling new plugs).

...I'm sure there are other things I've forgotten...


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have had my Audi Zubehör front lip sitting in my garage for over a year in the box. Not too many of these around for the face lifts. Not sure why I haven't got around to installing it.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> not to change this thread but a little deviation is sometimes refreshing...I have parts lying around that I have not installed and don't know when I will have the time. so for a few posts how bout what haven't you done for your A3? I got brake parts, AMI parts, heat shield film, airbag cover, s3 steering wheel logo, s3 cluster...


can i have your s3 cluster plzthx


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

STILL have the window/mirror switches from the group buy sitting in their original boxes. :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I too would want an upgraded cluster. 

Sitting I have parts to cut in a catalytic converter. Just ordered replacement koni yellows for the rear since mine are leaking. 

@skotti, just drive up here and I'll install them


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I've still got a bunch of upgrades for my suspension in a box: Ohlins, ground control coilovers, aluminum spindles, adjustable ball joints and new bearings. Also received the IE intake manifold; sitting in a box on the floor. I'm in the middle of moving; got into a house but our stuff isn't here and of course there are a bunch of around the house projects the wife wants done. Plus my car is still floating in a cargo ship on the atlantic ocean somewhere.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> @skotti, just drive up here and I'll install them


Thanks, Johnny- may take you up on that one day!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> Plus my car is still floating in a cargo ship on the atlantic ocean somewhere.


Oh yea, I forgot you were moving around now. Welcome!


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Replaced my Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires with the same (closeout + rebate = eace. The old set had ~45k miles on them. I bet I could have gotten another 5k miles out of them, but I had almost no traction in wet conditions.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

npace said:


> I've still got a bunch of upgrades for my suspension in a box: Ohlins, ground control coilovers, aluminum spindles, adjustable ball joints and new bearings. Also received the IE intake manifold; sitting in a box on the floor. I'm in the middle of moving; got into a house but our stuff isn't here and of course there are a bunch of around the house projects the wife wants done. Plus my car is still floating in a cargo ship on the atlantic ocean somewhere.


suspension porn my friend!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> suspension porn my friend!


Ashamed of how this thread turned out I start thinking of my unfinished projects.

I finished foglights retrofit today.
I am about to install S3 side skirts and rear spoiler this coming week.
And last but not least brakes upgrade in the next 2-3 weeks. I have to make brackets for my bbk.
Hopefully I get motivated of this and install my APR downpipe and go for a tune.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

made it race against a good friend's 206 rally car on the highway.

those are small 2 door hatch with 2.0L engine, few mods.

At first I had to make my car sweat to reach him. Then after a few turns I found the moment and passed him. Then he couldn't pass me on the straights, or turns. That lil' car made my A3 sweat lol.

At first I didn't know it was my friend lol so it was a tight race. A3 won buy only because its chipped, otherwise he would won.

I need brakes :facepalm:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> made it race against a good friend's 206 rally car on the highway.
> 
> those are small 2 door hatch with 2.0L engine, few mods.
> 
> ...


Dumb ass!


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

eBay clipon pedal covers. Look oem to me. Only cost $35. I just hope they don't rust right away. Anyone have oem pedals? Are they metal or plastic?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

louiekaps said:


> eBay clipon pedal covers. Look oem to me. Only cost $35. I just hope they don't rust right away. Anyone have oem pedals? Are they metal or plastic?


Pretty sure mine were some sort of alloy or stainless.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

louiekaps said:


> eBay clipon pedal covers. Look oem to me. Only cost $35. I just hope they don't rust right away. Anyone have oem pedals? Are they metal or plastic?


I have those for two New England winters now. They will rust on you but if you clean them often you may enjoy them longer.


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Replaced my crappy Conti DW tires with Michlin Pilot AS3 rubber. So much quieter, and a vastly improved overall driving experience. 

Even with the slight stretch I have, 215 series tires on 8.5 inch wheels, the new lip protector on the tire face does a good job of sticking out enough to do its job. Pretty funny, I didn't even know tire manufacturers were starting to put lip protectors on tires. 


Sent from your sister's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VDubVirus said:


> Replaced my crappy Conti DW tires with Michlin Pilot AS3 rubber. So much quieter, and a vastly improved overall driving experience.
> 
> Even with the slight stretch I have, 215 series tires on 8.5 inch wheels, the new lip protector on the tire face does a good job of sticking out enough to do its job. Pretty funny, I didn't even know tire manufacturers were starting to put lip protectors on tires.
> 
> ...


I changed from Conti DWS to the Pilot Sport AS3 and I love them as well. Quiet and great grip, although they suck in the snow/ice particularly compared to the DWS, but for he other 98% of the time here in North Texas, they are perfect. I'm a little concerned they might wear faster than rated, but we will see. :thumbup:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Installed 10mm spacers up front, and 12.5mm spacers in the rears. Adds about 1.5" in track in total. Could not believe how good the change in track width would improve handling and ride characteristics. Also, the look of the car with the wheels being filled out to the edges of the wheel wells is very pleasing to the eye. Got the spacers from ECS, their own brand. Very happy with them.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Installed new motor mounts. Replace my VF mounts for the DLi-teknik mounts.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

amanojyaku said:


> Installed new motor mounts. Replace my VF mounts for the DLi-teknik mounts.


I'm gonna ask the question that's on everyone's mind: How's the ride?


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cleaned up driver door wires in the boot. Plus tracked down how water... not coolant was entering my passenger side floor. The cowling under the wipers had a 1mm gap. Water was running into the cabin air intake. Cleaned it up, plus the cabin filter, have not done it since 2011 when i got the beast. Drove home in the rain no more water on the passenger floor.


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

My brand new Michelin Pss had a bubble on the front passenger. Managed to get that replaced. Now need to do the windscreen and replace the windscreen cowling as well when I have it done. I don't want any leaks. Also my passenger side sunroof drain is clogged. Any advice to snake a device to unclog the blockage?


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

I need to get one of those front window sun blockers. Anyone have one that is a decent fit for the A3?


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

mypixeladdiction said:


> I need to get one of those front window sun blockers. Anyone have one that is a decent fit for the A3?


I've had the OEM sunshield (ex: http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...fo&PartID=842159&siteid=214407&catalogid=5517) for a few months now. It works great - perfect fit - and it's pretty cheap depending on the vendor.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

mypixeladdiction said:


> I need to get one of those front window sun blockers. Anyone have one that is a decent fit for the A3?


I like the one I mentioned here:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5816453-Famiry-purchase-on-OEM-sunshade&highlight=sun+shade


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

mypixeladdiction said:


> I need to get one of those front window sun blockers. Anyone have one that is a decent fit for the A3?


I got an OEM one from Amazon. It was only $40 or so. I'll post a link later if you want.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

npace said:


> I'm gonna ask the question that's on everyone's mind: How's the ride?


I would have to say its great. The repsonse and gear shifting feel better.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Changed Hood strut. ($18.00 from Amazon. ***correction it was $35, read the wrong item) versus dealer $107 installed. Removed roof rack for better aerodynamics now that we are facing $5/gallon fuel. Then washed the car. 
And took this photo. Runs great!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

swapped rear brake pads with Akebono and lots of brake grease. Night and day difference, I was running a set of cheap pads, they made a metallic constant noise everywhere, incredible annoying. now the rear end is complete silence and smooth operation :thumbup:


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

tiptronic said:


> Changed Hood strut. ($18.00 from Amazon) versus dealer $107 installed. Still looking for a car audio place that knows and can fix my wiring nightmare and rear speakers in the San Gabriel Valley area . (Concert II Stock). Removed roof rack for better aerodynamics now that we are facing $5/gallon fuel. Then washed the car.
> And took this photo. Runs great!
> 
> 
> ...


220K miles?! what engine?


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Bezerker said:


> I've had the OEM sunshield (ex: http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...fo&PartID=842159&siteid=214407&catalogid=5517) for a few months now. It works great - perfect fit - and it's pretty cheap depending on the vendor.





MisterJJ said:


> I like the one I mentioned here:
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5816453-Famiry-purchase-on-OEM-sunshade&highlight=sun+shade





AngryGiraffe said:


> I got an OEM one from Amazon. It was only $40 or so. I'll post a link later if you want.


Duh, of course Audi would have an OEM one. Sigh. Well I called the Audi dealer down by Camp Allroad and they have one in stock, they're holding it for me to pick up when I get down there. It's like $15 more than getting it online - but for instant gratification is worth it.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

tiptronic said:


> Changed Hood strut. ($18.00 from Amazon)


link to exact strut plzthx. 



tiptronic said:


> Removed roof rack for better aerodynamics now that we are facing $5/gallon fuel.


can i have it? i'll pick it up next month plzthx.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

dfwvw said:


> 220K miles?! what engine?


2.0T FSI 2007 DSG. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

jumalian said:


> link to exact strut plzthx.
> 
> 
> 
> can i have it? i'll pick it up next month plzthx.


My bad. It was $35 from Amazon , Vaico Hood Strut. The change took less than 3minutes. 

The roof racks are not for sale... I put them back on when I need to transport my bikes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

tiptronic said:


> My bad. It was $35 from Amazon , Vaico Hood Strut. The change took less than 3minutes.


does the old one just snap off and the new one snap on?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

jumalian said:


> does the old one just snap off and the new one snap on?


Yes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Installed new smartphone , small tablet mount , replacing my other ugly looking cd slot mount. I think this provides the cleanest mounting solution using the cd slot from stock radio.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

tiptronic said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks brotha!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tiptronic said:


> Removed roof rack for better aerodynamics now that we are facing $5/gallon fuel.


Whoa! I can still get 93 octane for less than $3/gallon.

I replaced my leaking rear Koni Yellows and one rear control arm. The other bolt was too damn tough and I didn't have enough leverage to get it loose.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Whoa! I can still get 93 octane for less than $3/gallon.


People's Republik of Kalifornia


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hauled our stuff plus extended family for a week's vacation. Paddleboards, inflatable raft, kayak, food, luggage, and assorted comforts of home. This is how you expense a big brake kit .

Still need to wash the car - I have a garage at home, and the amount of crap that builds up in just a day or two in the woods by the salt water is just disgusting. I'll be picking fir needles out of crannies for the next year...










Worth it though.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ nice


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ruby Beach?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

This










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

Installed Lamin-x fog film










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

dmar179 said:


> Installed Lamin-x fog film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe your car is lopsided.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VDubVirus said:


> Had a productive day, yesterday. I installed the deautokey reverse LEDs, gun smoke Lamin-x film on my tails, and lamin-x light tint film on my headlights.
> 
> The lamin-x was a major pain in the ass. It was cut way too big for the lenses, and there's some adhesive imperfections in the middle of the driver headlight film that is super noticeable when the lights are on. Contemplating emailing Lamin-x for a replacement.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: LOOKING GOOD. Those are bright in that small housing.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Where did your tails go??


----------



## GLi16v_ (Nov 27, 2010)

Picked her up Saturday, have already put 300 miles on her!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GLi16v_ said:


> Picked her up Saturday, have already put 300 miles on her!


Wow, that's a low mileage car!  What year?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

tiptronic said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell more ... ???


----------



## GLi16v_ (Nov 27, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Wow, that's a low mileage car!  What year?


'07 3.2q 

Was definitely a good find, was fully loaded too!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GLi16v_ said:


> '07 3.2q
> 
> Was definitely a good find, was fully loaded too!


Really, really nice pick up :thumbup: More pics?


----------



## GLi16v_ (Nov 27, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Really, really nice pick up :thumbup: More pics?


I'm gonna clean it up a little and post an intro thread tomorrow sometime so stay frosty


----------



## bitzer (May 30, 2006)




----------



## GLi16v_ (Nov 27, 2010)

bitzer said:


>


NO! This is my time to shine :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

GLi16v_ said:


> NO! This is my time to shine :laugh:


----------



## bitzer (May 30, 2006)

GLi16v_ said:


> NO! This is my time to shine :laugh:



Sorry about that, didn't mean to steal your thunder. Mines a 2008 3.2 sline that was owned by an elderly couple and lived its life in a garage and has never seen a Canadian winter. I bought it in March and I just hit 31,000 kms or 19,000 miles this week, wont be long before I catch up to you as I have a long commute to work each day.


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

Replaced a howling wheel bearing today. Needless to say, it quite go as planned....










Stripped one of the bolts on the back, broke a drill bit inside the bolt trying to drill it out. Ouch. 

Angle grinder to the rescue! I managed this without touching the knuckle, so I'm pretty impressed with my steady hand right now...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

bitzer said:


> Sorry about that, didn't mean to steal your thunder. Mines a 2008 3.2 sline that was owned by an elderly couple and lived its life in a garage and has never seen a Canadian winter. I bought it in March and I just hit 31,000 kms or 19,000 miles this week, wont be long before I catch up to you as I have a long commute to work each day.


Amazing :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Sorry about that, didn't mean to steal your thunder. Mines a 2008 3.2 sline that was owned by an elderly couple and lived its life in a garage and has never seen a Canadian winter. I bought it in March and I just hit 31,000 kms or 19,000 miles this week, wont be long before I catch up to you as I have a long commute to work each day.


In case anyone's interested - I did just see an 06 3.2 with 13,500 miles on cars.com for 19,880. Has a stupid rear valance and skirts on it though.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

New Michelin Pilot Sport 3 tires and a scheduled service.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Interested to see how you like those tires. I went thru a set recently and now on Pirelli's. I did not like the conti's that came with the car. Noisy. Next was pilot sport great tire but wears quicker then I like.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> Interested to see how you like those tires. I went thru a set recently and now on Pirelli's. I did not like the conti's that came with the car. Noisy. Next was pilot sport great tire but wears quicker then I like.


My unsolicited 2 cents. I've always had bad luck with Conti's regardless of the model number. They seem to lose their dry grip and wet handling capabilities before the first 10k miles. Michelins are always well worth the money even if they wear a little quicker, IMO they are the safest tire brand out there for their dry and wet grip. If you want something that may not be as grippy as the Michelin but is quieter, wears well and still performs better than most brands give Bridgestone Potenza a try on your next tire go around.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> My unsolicited 2 cents. I've always had bad luck with Conti's regardless of the model number. They seem to lose their dry grip and wet handling capabilities before the first 10k miles. Michelins are always well worth the money even if they wear a little quicker, IMO they are the safest tire brand out there for their dry and wet grip. If you want something that may not be as grippy as the Michelin but is quieter, wears well and still performs better than most brands give Bridgestone Potenza a try on your next tire go around.


I agree with this. I ran Potenza RE960 AS Pole Positions for a while and they were pretty good. Nice dry and wet traction, although they were a little on the heavy side and had some seriously stiff sidewalls. Second set of tires were Conti DWS, and they were OK but overall grip was not even close to the Bridgestones, but they do perform well in the snow for an all-season (got me over Monarch Pass covered in snow with no problems). They also wear pretty well, although I had some issues on the rear tires most likely due to the factory toe specs. Current set of tires are Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3, and so far they are great for this part of the world. Excellent handling and grip in the dry and wet. They are not great in snow (drove home from the airport with 6" of snow on the ground and they were struggling) but they are really more like summer tires that don't turn into rocks when the temps get cold. Wear is OK so far...but I doubt I will get 30,000 miles out of them.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

just got a pair of Pontenzas run flat 









also just found this locally


















anybody knows what bumper is this? is fiber made


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Just washed the wheels. . .









They always look so much better that the effort is well worth it!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> anybody knows what bumper is this? is fiber made



Don't know but it looks great on your dining table :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Bronco said:


> Don't know but it looks great on your dining table :laugh:


lol yeah the mighty fiberglass S3 retrofit bumper  I dunno if I take this retro-project, seems on the xpensive side just buying the S3 fog grills and the fogs themselves as my base model fogs I dunno if compatible at all.


Well today I washed it, took a few pics. Last pic shows the A6 rear badge that installed the other day


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^ So are the A6 rear rings just larger than the normal rear rings? They appear to be...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TBomb said:


> ^ So are the A6 rear rings just larger than the normal rear rings? They appear to be...


yes, there's a seller in Ebay that sells them with the double sided tape applied, he has both sizes.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Those low mileage cars are making me hate my life... But in happy for you guys


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

nelius said:


> Those low mileage cars are making me hate my life... But in happy for you guys


I'm still under 50k miles but then again I bought my car in 2011 with only 9k miles


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

nelius said:


> Those low mileage cars are making me hate my life... But in happy for you guys





ceese said:


> I'm still under 50k miles but then again I bought my car in 2011 with only 9k miles




ceese, not helping


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally got around to making a permanent aux install under my armrest. Much less ghetto than how I had my cable prior to this.










I also installed euro tails. such goodness.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Finally got around to making a permanent aux install under my armrest. Much less ghetto than how I had my cable prior to this.
> 
> 
> 
> I also installed euro tails. such goodness.


Nice work! The aux input looks clean :thumbup:

I think the Euro tails completely transform the rear of the car, especially on the pre-facelift. A must-do mod


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

BeeAlk, aux and USB look very clean, well done ! Any chance of you authoring a DIY ? BTW, the USBs are signal in, charge or both ?

I installed my LED tails and can't agree more that it is one the best mods on our cars. Your car looks great, especially on those wheels :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

@ BeeAlk, excellent work on the USB install. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Guys I think the USB is just an adapter for charging. I have one in my car also. 










If you need DIY instructions for this well...damn. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Guys I think the USB is just an adapter for charging. I have one in my car also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I was thinking the same thing. Pretty sure the 3.5mm audio plug is the "aux in" he was mentioning.

Also, Rob, I was hoping your post was going to be an update on your A3


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Nice work! The aux input looks clean :thumbup:
> 
> I think the Euro tails completely transform the rear of the car, especially on the pre-facelift. A must-do mod





Bronco said:


> BeeAlk, aux and USB look very clean, well done ! Any chance of you authoring a DIY ? BTW, the USBs are signal in, charge or both ?
> 
> I installed my LED tails and can't agree more that it is one the best mods on our cars. Your car looks great, especially on those wheels :thumbup::thumbup:





V-dubbulyuh said:


> @ BeeAlk, excellent work on the USB install. :thumbup:





Rob Cote said:


> Guys I think the USB is just an adapter for charging. I have one in my car also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TBomb said:


> Haha I was thinking the same thing. Pretty sure the 3.5mm audio plug is the "aux in" he was mentioning.
> 
> Also, Rob, I was hoping your post was going to be an update on your A3



LOL thanks guys. The USB is only a charger. Pretty close to the Griffin one Robe Cote posted, only the one I have is 4.8A.

I installed the 3.5mm aux in. I used a Dension unit which I crammed behind the radio and then ran a cable down through the center console to the 3.5mm jack under the armrest.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Finally got around to making a permanent aux install under my armrest. Much less ghetto than how I had my cable prior to this.
> 
> I also installed euro tails. such goodness.


Nice work brah! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Haha I was thinking the same thing. Pretty sure the 3.5mm audio plug is the "aux in" he was mentioning.
> 
> Also, Rob, I was hoping your post was going to be an update on your A3


I'll have some minor stuff coming soon.......ish. I'll post it if people care haha didn't figure anyone would that's why i mainly keep to myself. I've been focused on my other vehicle and working on acquiring another other vehicle so my A3 has been pretty much just parked.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


>


Where did you source the female mini plug? Is it integral with the trim plate or did you fab that up? Looks nice and clean!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks pretty clean. I wonder if it works with the OEM headunits? I'am getho Pionner maybe this works for mine -excuse my ignorance-


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Where did you source the female mini plug? Is it integral with the trim plate or did you fab that up? Looks nice and clean!


Bought the jack from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rerii-Extensi...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1438621571&sr=1-1

The black piece is integrated. I like this setup much better than simply having the jack stuck through a small hole and held in place by the little brass nut they usually come with.



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Looks pretty clean. I wonder if it works with the OEM headunits? I'am getho Pionner maybe this works for mine -excuse my ignorance-


If you OEM headunit had a 3.5mm jack then you could do this.. otherwise you'd need some sort of interface to add the 3.5mm jack to your setup first.


----------



## jack0131 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Installed a P3 gauge that I got from another member who no longer had a use for it.


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

Lowered her 45mm front and 40 rear 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Did the 40k DSG service, oil change, and cabin filter on Sunday. 

Was worried about the DIY DSG fluid change, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. I highly recommend getting a kit from any of the retailers that offer one with a gravity fill tool. 


Sent from your sister's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Parked it. Getting a full detail next week and hopefully it gets sold ASAP.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Parked it. Getting a full detail next week and hopefully it gets sold ASAP.


will be replaced with anoather a3 or.. ?


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

What are you guys doing about the reverse rake situation with the suspension stance? I have the factory s-line and 18" sport package on my 2011. The front is over and inch higher than the rear... I do not thing springs will fix this. Are coils the only way or do we have some kind of drop strut mounts/bearings we can install?


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

PhunkFX said:


> What are you guys doing about the reverse rake situation with the suspension stance? I have the factory s-line and 18" sport package on my 2011. The front is over and inch higher than the rear... I do not thing springs will fix this. Are coils the only way or do we have some kind of drop strut mounts/bearings we can install?


If you do coils then you can drop it lower in the front to even out the rear. I did that and now I'm perfectly even. I've never heard of any drop strut mounts so I think your best bet is coils. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

PhunkFX said:


> What are you guys doing about the reverse rake situation with the suspension stance? I have the factory s-line and 18" sport package on my 2011. The front is over and inch higher than the rear... I do not thing springs will fix this. Are coils the only way or do we have some kind of drop strut mounts/bearings we can install?


You can also get the thicker rubber rear spring rests from the TT that may help raise the front more, but that doesn't help if you like the height of the rear and want the front to come down to match.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VDubVirus said:


> I highly recommend getting a kit from any of the retailers that offer one with a gravity fill tool.
> 
> Sent from your sister's iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get your kit from?

And I only have a brother :screwy:


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

I got mine from DeutschAutoParts.com


Sent from your sister's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

TBomb said:


> You can also get the thicker rubber rear spring rests from the TT that may help raise the front more, but that doesn't help if you like the height of the rear and want the front to come down to match.


Right. The goal would be to get the front to come down to match  

On a Mk4, you can install Audi 90 strut mounts that drop the front down 5/8" which is nice and perfect for leveling it out. That works on MK1 TTs as well. But I'm not so sure with the 8P/Mk2 TT or Mk5 VW in question.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Decided to lose my Sat for now since I am not familiar how to modify the wirings and installed Grom Audio BT 3 on my humble little Concert II radio. For now routed the USB power and mic behind the mount. So far it is working great and sounds great. First time doing a You Tube demo. http://youtu.be/DbdrRPeib94

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

finally installed the dp and flashed to stg2 ! now I want a neu charge pipe and mount the pontenza's


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Installed a P3 gauge that I got from another member who no longer had a use for it.


Was that mine?  Look good nonetheless


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

botscoolnesss said:


> Was that mine?  Look good nonetheless


Why yes… yes it was.:laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> will be replaced with anoather a3 or.. ?


I initially wanted to get into an MK6 Golf R, but ended up picking up a B8 A4 Avant instead. Allroad was too expensive, and I had my eyes on an A3 2.0 quattro. I really love the A3 but I feel that it's time for a different car in my life. :beer:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> I initially wanted to get into an MK6 Golf R, but ended up picking up a B8 A4 Avant instead. Allroad was too expensive, and I had my eyes on an A3 2.0 quattro. I really love the A3 but I feel that it's time for a different car in my life. :beer:


:beer: sounds good. I just went to stage 2 and I'am thinking on selling it. Its nice stage 2 but when I haul the family is well, too "hardcore" .. harsh suspension and I just need to take-off some time to time, wife doesn't like stage 2. desicions..

edit:

just put it on sale. I want this:

http://www.yapo.cl/region_metropoli...sexta_20201136.htm?ca=15_s&oa=20201136&xsp=34


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Drove it 1 mile this morning.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Went into the garage, looked at it, then proceeded to drive my Mk3.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Installed the AWE Tuning Pedals today (pic here). Total pita to install. The brake pedal backing is tough to drill, and the accelerator pedal is plastic so it's hard to drill precise enough to ensure you don't lose good fitting for the bolt.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Went into the garage, looked at it, then proceeded to drive my Mk3.


as you should! Excellent decision


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

wider stance


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Finally solved that pesky Q3 stance problem.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Driving home from work on 8/19 I lost another ignition coil... luckily the dealership is on the route home and I picked up a set of 4 (15% discount on a set) then replaced them in the parking lot. According to my dealership these coils are not under warranty but there is a new revision to fix known issues :what:

Changed the oil in prep for a trip this weekend then drove up to have the tires rotated... ended up buying ANOTHER set of tires (4th set on this car in 65kmiles). Michelin warranted my Sport AS3 at 14k Miles - 3/32 and gave me ~70% discount on a new set of AS3.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Turned on the Haldex


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> The fuel lines running from the tank up to the motor travel through a channel in the "frame." The lines in there are plastic and there's 3 of them. I'm not sure if they're all fuel lines or what, but there's 3 lines. I have no idea if they're held in place by clips or maybe some sort of glue or something that suddenly lets go of the lines, but the rattle tends to spontaneously develop. It wasn't anything that got worse over time. I just started my car one morning and BAM! rattle rattle rattle.
> 
> It's a loud, almost tapping sound, that occurs at/near idle in neutral and/or in gear. At first I thought it was coming from the passenger side dash, then the center console, then the armrest.. etc. It's very hard to locate until you know what it is. I found out what it was by explaining it to the local Audi guru who's been working on these things since the 80s. He knew right away.
> 
> ...



I just developed this noise after the DP install. I thought it was the DP itself or its parts surroundings, but it seems is this. 

Curious as it appeared after the 3" DP, maybe it makes a deeper vibration that leads to the fuel line rattle 

but same sympthoms, I thought it was coming from the dash, then the passenger side glovebox, then the center armrest, is very annoying, near idle it happens almost all the time but mostly descesalerating belos 2000 rpm.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Timing belt (Blauparts kit FTW :thumbup and cam follower changed. Follower was in good shape after 25,000 miles, back teflon surface was worn away, so had it changed.
All work done by a GREAT local shop here in Wilmington NC, Audub Motorsport. :beer:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I just developed this noise after the DP install. I thought it was the DP itself or its parts surroundings, but it seems is this.
> 
> Curious as it appeared after the 3" DP, maybe it makes a deeper vibration that leads to the fuel line rattle
> 
> but same sympthoms, I thought it was coming from the dash, then the passenger side glovebox, then the center armrest, is very annoying, near idle it happens almost all the time but mostly descesalerating belos 2000 rpm.


You have checked the clearances on downpipe heat shields? mine was super close on the flex joint and I had to bend the shield. 

As for fuel line rattles, just drop the plastic tray on the passenger side and inspect. the line is only in the rail for 1/2 the car. it's (8) 10mm plastic nuts holding up the tray.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> You have checked the clearances on downpipe heat shields? mine was super close on the flex joint and I had to bend the shield.
> 
> As for fuel line rattles, just drop the plastic tray on the passenger side and inspect. the line is only in the rail for 1/2 the car. it's (8) 10mm plastic nuts holding up the tray.


yup I will do it when have the time. looks pretty easy to remove that lower panel.
I checked the clearance it was like 1" at the least IIRC.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Installed LED Backup Lights from Philips









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> Installed LED Backup Lights from Philips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Replaced the original axle /cv joints this weekend. Left outer just started to click while backing up and seep grease. Got 202,000 miles outta them... a big imprivement over the 40,000 I seemed to get out of MK2 CV joints. This job went much smoother than I remember, about 2 hours. Got 2 new axles from RAxles for about $550 shipped. Highly recommend Marty from RAxles. 

Old vs new



Mileage update.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rock on, Bob! Good to see you're racking up the miles. 

I really wish I would've addressed mine sooner and didn't let them explode while a few states away from home. Now I have ****ty axles that vibrate at speed and will have to go through a warranty hassle (again).


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

BeeAlk said:


> Rock on, Bob! Good to see you're racking up the miles.
> 
> I really wish I would've addressed mine sooner and didn't let them explode while a few states away from home. Now I have ****ty axles that vibrate at speed and will have to go through a warranty hassle (again).


I should have messaged you... I crashed a small Volvo meet up in PA with the A3 to swap the axles. About an hour from Wilmington. Always fun with that group. After the reviews I read about the EMPI axles vibrating and desintgrating after a few months the RAxles seemed like the best choice. Hope the Audi is happy now.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> source?


Direct from Philips (sent me a few LEDs to fit ) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> I should have messaged you... I crashed a small Volvo meet up in PA with the A3 to swap the axles. About an hour from Wilmington. Always fun with that group. After the reviews I read about the EMPI axles vibrating and desintgrating after a few months the RAxles seemed like the best choice. Hope the Audi is happy now.


Man this is my next mod. 
I have a vibration at 70mph, are the axles? They have 170k miles, are leaking and clicking.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Man this is my next mod.
> I have a vibration at 70mph, are the axles? They have 170k miles, are leaking and clicking.


Could be, my old axles didn't vibrate (yet) but they did start to hum. Put about 800 miles on them since I first heard the click clack noise. Vibration could come from a lot of places, my wheel bearings gave the most vibration prior to replacement at speed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tiptronic said:


> Direct from Philips (sent me a few LEDs to fit )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You and Philips must have a good relationship. Send me some :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Installed my new Maxton front lip.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Installed my new Maxton front lip.


You got a frontal shot of the install?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You got a frontal shot of the install?


Here's a few more pics from the install.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a few more pics from the install.


Nice looking whip! I really think that car needs THE THOR SHIFTER!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> Nice looking whip! I really think that car needs THE THOR SHIFTER!


Every car needs the Thor Shifter. I do have open sky, sooooooo.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>


With all the scratches on the bottom of that bumper, how long do you expect that lip to last?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> With all the scratches on the bottom of that bumper, how long do you expect that lip to last?


He lost it driving home.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> He lost it driving home.


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> With all the scratches on the bottom of that bumper, how long do you expect that lip to last?





krazyboi said:


> He lost it driving home.





TBomb said:


> :laugh:


Ha, not very long. The streets around here are abysmal, but at least now we can show what it looks like on an A3.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ha, not very long. The streets around here are abysmal, but at least now we can show what it looks like on an A3.


Looks good but it would look better on a Garnet Red A3. 

But first I have to fix my engine mount that is shot. Ever find out why that stage 1 BFI mount disintegrated? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5652461-Symptoms-of-a-broken-engine-mount


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> Looks good but it would look better on a Garnet Red A3.
> 
> But first I have to fix my engine mount that is shot. Ever find out why that stage 1 BFI mount disintegrated? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5652461-Symptoms-of-a-broken-engine-mount


Man, Garnet Red was such a cool color. All I see around here are silver or white. As far as the mount, my best guess is that it got coolant on it. With polyurethane is exposed to coolant, it causes it to become brittle and basically turn to dust over time. Seeing as how the coolant bubble is right above that mount, that's what seems to be the most likely conclusion.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> With polyurethane is exposed to coolant, it causes it to become brittle and basically turn to dust over time.


Okay. Should be easy to avoid... So when are they going on sale again?


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Finished installing new rotors and refinished calipers.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Darby76x said:


> Finished installing new rotors and refinished calipers.


dat dust shield gotta go


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> dat dust shield gotta go


Ehh, not really, unless you are tracking the car routinely.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Darby76x said:


> Finished installing new rotors and refinished calipers.


How was the install? been wanting to to do this for a while now. Did you upgrade your brake lines?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Ehh, not really, unless you are tracking the car routinely.


Agreed. Mine stays. 

I should have refinished my calipers when i did my rotors.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Agreed. Mine stays.
> 
> I should have refinished my calipers when i did my rotors.


Same on both accounts.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

nelius said:


> How was the install? been wanting to to do this for a while now. Did you upgrade your brake lines?


Took my time over a few days. The refinishing of the calipers took longest. Left them connected, so didn't touch brake lines. I had previously had installed a stiffening kit for the slider pins (which incidentally don't weather well), so didn't feel much to be gained with upgraded lines.

Followed this DIY, though I'm sure there are are others around: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40013
First time I did this level of work on the car and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Darby76x said:


> Took my time over a few days. The refinishing of the calipers took longest. Left them connected, so didn't touch brake lines. I had previously had installed a stiffening kit for the slider pins (which incidentally don't weather well), so didn't feel much to be gained with upgraded lines.
> 
> Followed this DIY, though I'm sure there are are others around: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40013
> First time I did this level of work on the car and it wasn't too bad.


That's good to hear! I was hoping there was a way to paint the calipers without having to disconnect them and bleed the brakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Removed my rear seats and built/carpeted a floor that runs all the way forward.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Removed my rear seats and built/carpeted a floor that runs all the way forward.


Nice! How hard was it to remove the seat backs? That would be a pretty sweet setup for when we road trip with the dogs :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Nice! How hard was it to remove the seat backs? That would be a pretty sweet setup for when we road trip with the dogs :thumbup:


pretty sure the rear bench is pulled up and just pops out, then the seat backs can fold flat.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

TBomb said:


> Nice! How hard was it to remove the seat backs? That would be a pretty sweet setup for when we road trip with the dogs :thumbup:


Super easy! Just pull the front of the rear seat up and forward then it's just a few bolts. This carpet is indoor/outdoor carpet so it would be perfect for doggie trips! The carpet itself was only $22 for 6.6 sq yards, which was at least twice as much as I needed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Removed my rear seats and built/carpeted a floor that runs all the way forward.


oh man genius. I need to do this for our road trips as well. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> pretty sure the rear bench is pulled up and just pops out, then the seat backs can fold flat.


Yeah, the rear bench is a piece of cake to remove, but I am pretty sure he removed the rear seat backs as well. They do fold flatter with the bench out of the way, but I like how his setup fills all the voids that the seat backs do not :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Removed my rear seats and built/carpeted a floor that runs all the way forward.


This is such a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Everything for the rear seats was removed. The bench, the seat backs, and the lower part of the seatbelts. Now I just need to get the cargo blocks that have the velcro bottom so I can keep stuff from sliding around.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Everything for the rear seats was removed. The bench, the seat backs, and the lower part of the seatbelts. Now I just need to get the cargo blocks that have the velcro bottom so I can keep stuff from sliding around.


I am guessing you have some plywood or something firm under the carpet??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> I am guessing you have some plywood or something firm under the carpet??


Under it is two separate pieces of MDF. The rear section sits on top of the tool holder foam thing that surrounds the spare. The front is sitting on a frame that I built so that it sits perfectly level with the rear. I was going to take more pics during the install, but I got so caught up in the project I didn't even think about it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Everything for the rear seats was removed. The bench, the seat backs, and the lower part of the seatbelts.


Nice cargo van conversion. 

Why remove the seat backs? They lay flat with the bench removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> Nice cargo van conversion.
> 
> Why remove the seat backs? They lay flat with the bench removed.


I carry a lot of stuff that could mess up the back seats over time, so I figured just remove them and build a more usable platform. Now when I go to resell the car, I just put the back seats back in without any damage.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced POS ECS belt tensioner with OEM. The noise was coming from it rubbing on the timing belt cover.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Nice cargo van conversion.
> 
> Why remove the seat backs? They lay flat with the bench removed.


*Almost flat

I am considering this, living in a condo I typically toss my bike in the trunk vs. a roof rack and this would be a lot better and give just a little more comfort when piling stuff in the ol hatch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> *Almost flat
> 
> I am considering this, living in a condo I typically toss my bike in the trunk vs. a roof rack and this would be a lot better and give just a little more comfort when piling stuff in the ol hatch.


My bike was my main thing. After a small incident with a roof rack, I always throw mine in the back now, but it's really easy to get something caught on the leather or get it greasy.


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

Decided to check on my own how bad is carbon buildup on intake valves at 79k miles. This is what i found out.










Thats how clean i managed to get them with some picks and little screwdrivers and acetone. I soaked butterfly flaps in the diesel but it didn't do a good job, somehow diesel in Europe is far more effective in diluting any oil based substance. 










My advice is to use valnut shells, if you want to clean it perfectly its still going to be very time consuming job. On earlier TFSI engines its especially PITA, as have to tear down more adjacent engine parts. 
Cam follower after ~10k miles. That upgrade kit that i got from Deutche auto parts with studs and nuts is not making HPFP removal any better, actually it makes it worse, because of short fuel supply rubber line, stud is too long to remove the pump and replace follower. Either shorter studs are necessary or de-clamping of fuel supply line in addition to high pressure metal line.








In the future I'll just do the temp sensor method and get a boroscope to see how effective is temp sensor method with different solvents.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

eBIOpower said:


>


That's about what the wife's TFSI looked like at about the same mileage. Much better than my FSI:


----------



## Audi_A3_1.6_FSI (Sep 12, 2015)

Just got my first A3. Some work to do but still rather nice car.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Washed and waxed. Heading over to Berlin Klassic tomorrow.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Biodiesel*

Get your hands on some biodiesel, it's a powerful solvent that is biodegradable. It should loosen the carbon up on those valves.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

I installed 034Motorsport's Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert.

Originally I was going to replace the mount with one from HPA but a lot of people have been saying the NVH is really noticeable. I also didn't like most of the other inserts out there because I heard over time they break down/soften up. I figured that really wouldn't happen with this one. 

It was easy to install and only took about 5-10 minutes. I am amazed in the difference it makes. It shifts so much smoother and there is minimal NVH that I've noticed so far. Tomorrow I plan on going for a drive in the mountains and really testing it out. I know it's probably not as smooth as the one from HPA, but for $50 I think it's well worth it.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

I know this is old hat by now, but I finally installed some OEM Euro LED tails this weekend.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

New wheels, new grill, gave her a bath and a little polish.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ceese, Did you paint the grill surround and front plate delete yourself or have it done at a shop? Curious where you got the paint if you did it yourself. Looks good.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Ceese, Did you paint the grill surround and front plate delete yourself or have it done at a shop? Curious where you got the paint if you did it yourself. Looks good.


it's all Carbon.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Ordered 4 General G-Max AS-03 tires. Read a ton of reviews on tirerack, and it came down the the Conti ExtremeContact DWS or the Generals. Went with the Gens for the cheaper price. Got a set of four for only $340. Taking off the Michelin Pilot Super Sports here in a couple of weeks. Those Michelin's are easily the best tires i've ever owned on any car. Don't expect the Gens to measure up, but I needed an all-season for the rainy/cold season.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Installed the red HPA dogbone mount, after previously using the ECS insert for 5 or so years now. My ECS insert actually appeared to be in good shape still. So far with the HPA mount I am experiencing noticeably more NVH upon startup, and when the clutch is first engaging in 1st gear when moving slowly. Other than that, it's not too bad. Shifts seem every bit as good if not better than with the ECS insert, and everything seems more planted, if that makes sense. I can sense less movement of the engine/transmission, which I like. It seems like a good middle ground before going to full blown engine mounts and the additional vibration that usually accompanies them.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Give the hpa 1000 miles and you won't notice any nvh. Now add mounts to the picture and you will, but in my opinion the hpa alone is the best trade off of performance and very slight nvh.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Ordered 4 General G-Max AS-03 tires. Read a ton of reviews on tirerack, and it came down the the Conti ExtremeContact DWS or the Generals. Went with the Gens for the cheaper price. Got a set of four for only $340. Taking off the Michelin Pilot Super Sports here in a couple of weeks. Those Michelin's are easily the best tires i've ever owned on any car. Don't expect the Gens to measure up, but I needed an all-season for the rainy/cold season.


I inherited my Jeep with General all season road tires on it - scariest tires I've ever had on a car. They were almost new when I got the car and OK for maybe the first 3k miles.

Going from one of the best tires you can put on our cars to Generals. I'm curious to hear your impressions.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Bezerker said:


> I know this is old hat by now, but I finally installed some OEM Euro LED tails this weekend.


looks good. this next mod on my books :thumbup:


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I installed 034Motorsport's Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert.
> 
> Originally I was going to replace the mount with one from HPA but a lot of people have been saying the NVH is really noticeable. I also didn't like most of the other inserts out there because I heard over time they break down/soften up. I figured that really wouldn't happen with this one.
> 
> It was easy to install and only took about 5-10 minutes. I am amazed in the difference it makes. It shifts so much smoother and there is minimal NVH that I've noticed so far. Tomorrow I plan on going for a drive in the mountains and really testing it out. I know it's probably not as smooth as the one from HPA, but for $50 I think it's well worth it.


How was your drive? Would like first hand expierence before I purchase. Thanks


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

ceese said:


> I inherited my Jeep with General all season road tires on it - scariest tires I've ever had on a car. They were almost new when I got the car and OK for maybe the first 3k miles.
> 
> Going from one of the best tires you can put on our cars to Generals. I'm curious to hear your impressions.


Yeah, you know I actually had a previous General tire on my VW. I had the General Altimax HP that I literally drove across the country on. They left me very impressed. Particularly with how they handled wet traction and hydroplaning resistance. Probably the best all-season I've ever driven in regards to handling wet weather. 

This was the consumer survey that I used to make my decision on the G-Max AS-03:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=UHPAS&sortValue=0&filter=y&width=225%2F&ratio=45&diameter=17&rearWidth=255%2F&rearRatio=40&rearDiameter=17

They reviewed very solidly among brands that are more expensive, yet delivered fairly similar results. What I was most interested in was wet weather handling and hydroplaning resistance. 

I did a little further digging on General tires and found that they are owned by Continental AG of Hannover, Germany.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Added to my collection


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Added to my collection


 thats nice ! I wonder how many miles on the cam followers?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

More importantly, what's the story with #3?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thats nice ! I wonder how many miles on the cam followers?


64,544 on the first one. Didn't keep track after that, but I'm around 149k now so average of around 28k miles per follower.

I thought I had damaged the cam with the first one but what looked like scratches turned out to be pieces of the cam follower stuck to the cam and they wore off with a new follower. Here's the close ups from the first one:



















As far at the 3rd one in the original pics... I guess the rainbow effect is the weird part. I think it's just a combination of oil and lighting.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

ceese said:


> I inherited my Jeep with General all season road tires on it - scariest tires I've ever had on a car. They were almost new when I got the car and OK for maybe the first 3k miles.
> 
> Going from one of the best tires you can put on our cars to Generals. I'm curious to hear your impressions.


I had some General Grabber tires put on my Ranger this past year after reading Tire Rack reviews/reports. They run fine. I don't know if I'd put a pair on my A3, but the brand is really trying to change their image.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Ordered 4 General G-Max AS-03 tires. Read a ton of reviews on tirerack, and it came down the the Conti ExtremeContact DWS or the Generals. Went with the Gens for the cheaper price. Got a set of four for only $340. Taking off the Michelin Pilot Super Sports here in a couple of weeks. Those Michelin's are easily the best tires i've ever owned on any car. Don't expect the Gens to measure up, but I needed an all-season for the rainy/cold season.





Roadglide said:


> How was your drive? Would like first hand expierence before I purchase. Thanks





gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Yeah, you know I actually had a previous General tire on my VW. I had the General Altimax HP that I literally drove across the country on. They left me very impressed. Particularly with how they handled wet traction and hydroplaning resistance. Probably the best all-season I've ever driven in regards to handling wet weather.
> 
> This was the consumer survey that I used to make my decision on the G-Max AS-03:
> 
> ...





Bezerker said:


> I had some General Grabber tires put on my Ranger this past year after reading Tire Rack reviews/reports. They run fine. I don't know if I'd put a pair on my A3, but the brand is really trying to change their image.


I run General Altimax snow tires and they have far surpassed the performance of both the Michelin and Pirelli snow tires I've used in the past.. at a much lower price.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

BeeAlk said:


> I run General Altimax snow tires and they have far surpassed the performance of both the Michelin and Pirelli snow tires I've used in the past.. at a much lower price.




That was pretty much my same conclusion to the Altimax HP all-seasons I had on my Golf. It outperformed the BFGoodrichs they replaced by quite a lot. That's why I wasn't concerned by giving the Gen's another shot. We'll see. 

I'll report back when I get them balanced and mounted.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Had my carpets shampooed for the first time today - what a difference


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Got these in the mail. I'll post more pics once they are installed. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ that looks badass


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Got these in the mail. I'll post more pics once they are installed. :thumbup:



Now I see an actual picture of the silver, I'm liking it. Did you buy a complete kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

ceese said:


> Now I see an actual picture of the silver, I'm liking it. Did you buy a complete kit?


No. It's so much cheaper to piece the kit together yourself. Once it's all mounted on the car i'll be sure to post it all up, along with pictures of the process.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> That was pretty much my same conclusion to the Altimax HP all-seasons I had on my Golf. It outperformed the BFGoodrichs they replaced by quite a lot. That's why I wasn't concerned by giving the Gen's another shot. We'll see.
> 
> I'll report back when I get them balanced and mounted.



Well, the Gens have been on for a week and I'm getting results that are pretty close to what the reviews were on them. Very predictable, excellent grip in the dry, very resistant to hydroplaning and they track extremely well through roads that are rain covered. They also are very quiet, and the ride quality is soft. I think this has to do mainly with the softer side-wall. That is one area I will keep an eye on, as I've read the tire is prone to damage on the side-wall due to its soft composition. 

Overall, I'm very pleased with the G-Max AS-03. I got them for a relative bargain, and if they hold up with treadlife, I'll say it was a smart purchase.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced this:



Noticed some oil buildup in the area. Googled it and it appears that it will start to leak around the "permanently" sealed end cap so I just replaced with new. The o-ring seal has changed in the latest revision so that's obviously a problem as well.


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

install a set of S3 brakes last week


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Replaced this:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed some oil buildup in the area. Googled it and it appears that it will start to leak around the "permanently" sealed end cap so I just replaced with new. The o-ring seal has changed in the latest revision so that's obviously a problem as well.


hi Mr did you replace it with the latest revision pump?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> hi Mr did you replace it with the latest revision pump?


Yup. Rev. H :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

That's the vacuum pump, right? You got a link to a DIY or is it really straightforward? I don't need this, but I am curious about it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

npace said:


> That's the vacuum pump, right? You got a link to a DIY or is it really straightforward? I don't need this, but I am curious about it.


Yup, it's the vacuum pump. Real easy to replace. 3 bolts and it pulls off... but... that vacuum hose can be a pain. Just pull slowly and use a large screwdriver to convince it to move and be ready for it to pull off suddenly because you don't want to break the piece on the other end that it is still attached to.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Yup. Rev. H :thumbup:


nice, its something I wanna do. Any differences after swapping it besides no more oil drip ?


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Yup, it's the vacuum pump. Real easy to replace. 3 bolts and it pulls off... but... that vacuum hose can be a pain. Just pull slowly and use a large screwdriver to convince it to move and be ready for it to pull off suddenly because you don't want to break the piece on the other end that it is still attached to.


One of the reasons the vacuum pipe is difficult to remove is that the cheack valve mounted in the vacuum pump maintains low pressure in the line with engine off. Pump the brake pedal until all power assist is gone and the pedal is firm, should help release the line.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Added to my collection


I don't know man, but I kinda get the Howard Hughes feeling when I see you storing your Cam followers


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

arielcastillo said:


> install a set of S3 brakes last week


I like it!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice, its something I wanna do. Any differences after swapping it besides no more oil drip ?


I'm not sure if it's my imagination or not but I felt like my car was getting a little sketchy on starting. Like when the battery starts to give out. But it seems to have improved now.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> I don't know man, but I kinda get the Howard Hughes feeling when I see you storing your Cam followers


Hehe... I started saving them with the hope that VW/Audi would eventually acknowledge the faulty design and compensate for replacements. Along the same lines, I've still got a mechatronics unit sitting in my garage.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> I'm not sure if it's my imagination or not but I felt like my car was getting a little sketchy on starting. Like when the battery starts to give out. But it seems to have improved now.


yeah thats great. I need to get one, there's an Ebay seller that has them for way less than other sources.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> yeah thats great. I need to get one, there's an Ebay seller that has them for way less than other sources.


Guarantee it's a knock-off. Performance and durability would be a complete unknown.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Unloaded her off the shipping truck and then drove her to work. Thanks again Aldo for being such a great seller to work with.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

unoudid said:


> Unloaded her off the shipping truck and then drove her to work. Thanks again Aldo for being such a great seller to work with.


Congrats on the nice pickup! Aldo will not be missed anymore :laugh:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


>



Your car looks like it's scared of the ground. LOL! 

Are you in winter mode or something??


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> I like it!


Thanks!



unoudid said:


> Unloaded her off the shipping truck and then drove her to work. Thanks again Aldo for being such a great seller to work with.


Perfect!!! nice wheels! 19" ????


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

arielcastillo said:


> Perfect!!! nice wheels! 19" ????


18x9 I believe.


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

unoudid said:


> Unloaded her off the shipping truck and then drove her to work. Thanks again Aldo for being such a great seller to work with.


I'm happy that she's in capable hands. :thumbup:



krazyboi said:


> Congrats on the nice pickup! Aldo will not be missed anymore :laugh:


Oi! I'm still here!!!! :laugh:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

JDBVR6 said:


> Your car looks like it's scared of the ground. LOL!
> 
> *Are you in winter mode or something*??




Affirmative! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Purchased new tires for the rears. Purchased $220 front brake pads. Purchased remaining nuts/bolts for my Passat front lower control arm swap.

Spend, spend, spend and not much driving now a days. :thumbdown:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> . . . . . . . . . I've still got a *mechatronics unit sitting in my garage.*


I may want 

I got the 3 back on Monday after having both clutch packs replaced in the DSG and: The DSG has never, not in it's lifetime, ever run so quiet  (not even on my RIP 2006, unless my memory is fading . . . )

Maybe the clutch packs will loosen up as they break-in, the DSG gear changes seem real tight.

I am used to allot of noise from the DSG gearbox, park to drive, drive to park, etc. (as an aside, the service manager at the dealership said I would never hear the clutches slipping in the DSG; I wonder what the noises that I was hearing were? :what: ) 

:wave:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

passed the emissions inspection with stage 2 and the high flow cat 3"dp. :beer:


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> That's about what the wife's TFSI looked like at about the same mileage. Much better than my FSI:


My FSI at 250K Km's in Canada might have even been worse than that. You got a good pic of it though. My pic is blurry it was hard to get enough light for the camera to focus. That carbon seems to just absorb so much light. The intake dividers were so thick there must have been 2mm of buildup on each side. Nothing a puddy knife couldn't fix.

Here's mine ... since this is a show and tell


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

JDBVR6 said:


> Your car looks like it's scared of the ground. LOL!











:vampire:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> I may want
> 
> I got the 3 back on Monday after having both clutch packs replaced in the DSG and: The DSG has never, not in it's lifetime, ever run so quiet  (not even on my RIP 2006, unless my memory is fading . . . )
> 
> ...


Odd, I have never had noise from the DSG. knocksonwood)

When you say clutch packs, do you mean both sets? My understanding is that there are two sets, each set consists of metallic plates and friction discs, and they alternate next to each other inside the transfer case. Or do I have it wrong? This is something I'm actually considering doing myself later down the road as I've seen the insides of these and they don't look that complicated (minus the mechatronics, of course). 

I've successfully rebuilt a manual transmission in a friend's evo and I also did the auto I had in my first car, an old buick, so I think I can tackle this.

Does anyone else have insight into doing this?


----------



## jaehee (Jul 2, 2015)

npace said:


> Odd, I have never had noise from the DSG. knocksonwood)
> 
> When you say clutch packs, do you mean both sets? My understanding is that there are two sets, each set consists of metallic plates and friction discs, and they alternate next to each other inside the transfer case. Or do I have it wrong? This is something I'm actually considering doing myself later down the road as I've seen the insides of these and they don't look that complicated (minus the mechatronics, of course).
> 
> ...


No real insight, but this might be a place to start?

https://youtu.be/mj1Vk7SE-TI

(Video of DSG being explained, with an actual example)


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

npace said:


> Odd, I have never had noise from the DSG. knocksonwood)
> 
> When you say clutch packs, do you mean both sets? My understanding is that there are two sets, each set consists of metallic plates and friction discs, and they alternate next to each other inside the transfer case. Or do I have it wrong? This is something I'm actually considering doing myself later down the road as I've seen the insides of these and they don't look that complicated (minus the mechatronics, of course).
> 
> ...


Yes, both sets 

I bought my 2009 used, I may have to email the out-of-state dealership, to see if the former owner complained of the DSG being noisy. I am almost positive, the noises where there since I bought the car (and with my RIP 2006). The noises have been mentioned in the forums periodically over the years. I never heard anyone say it was not normal. 

:wave:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

I have all 3 uprated motor mounts and can hear all sorts of noises from the dsg. Can definitely Italy hear the synchros engaging and disengaging when going slow and quiet outside. I also have that horrible dual mass flywheel rattle. That thing sounds like **** lol.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

louiekaps said:


> I have all 3 uprated motor mounts and can hear all sorts of noises from the dsg. Can definitely Italy hear the synchros engaging and disengaging when going slow and quiet outside. I also have that horrible dual mass flywheel rattle. That thing sounds like **** lol.


Same. After replacing all 3 mounts I can hear the DSG working when other conditions are quiet enough. I also have a slight DMF rattle, I believe. Kind of a tinny sound.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

louiekaps said:


> I have all 3 uprated motor mounts and can hear all sorts of noises from the dsg. Can definitely Italy hear the synchros engaging and disengaging when going slow and quiet outside. I also have that horrible dual mass flywheel rattle. That thing sounds like **** lol.





BeeAlk said:


> Same. After replacing all 3 mounts I can hear the DSG working when other conditions are quiet enough. I also have a slight DMF rattle, I believe. Kind of a tinny sound.


That DMF marbles-in-a-tin-can rattle at idle in P makes me nervous. I have heard rumors that is an indication of a DMF on its way out...others say it's normal. The last thing I need is my DMF to s*** the bed and destroy my DSG :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Oi! I'm still here!!!! :laugh:


No you are not.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jaehee said:


> No real insight, but this might be a place to start?
> 
> https://youtu.be/mj1Vk7SE-TI
> 
> (Video of DSG being explained, with an actual example)


Rad video (and YouTube channel, for that matter). Thanks for posting that! I have long understood how the DSG works in theory, but seeing one apart like that and actually going through the mechanics of it was really awesome. Makes me realize that the transmission itself is probably pretty damn stout, but that mechatronics unit....


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

just curious what is a DMF? sorry my ignorance, also whats the noise like? I have a small rattle at slow speeds over bumpy roads, its like somethings loose from the suspension or something.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> just curious what is a DMF? sorry my ignorance, also whats the noise like? I have a small rattle at slow speeds over bumpy roads, its like somethings loose from the suspension or something.


Dual mass flywheel.

I dunno what the noise is like but I had a rattle in my transmission which caused me to replace my flywheel a while back. It didn't change the noise at all, so if any of you are looking to replace your 6MT flywheel, I have one that's in good working order that I would sell much cheaper than the ~900 I paid for a new one. The noise I had I can only really describe as exactly what a bad throwout bearing sounds like. Same conditions and all (clutch in, it goes away; clutch out, it rattles all around). It turned out to be the input shaft bearing.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

If the dmf fails it won't kill your dsg. It doesn't have explosives or anything built into it. You just wouldn't be able to transmit power to the Trans. Worst case it is damages the clutch assembly but that is pretty unlikely. For how common the rattle is, very few people I know of have actually replaced the flywheel. And even fewer have totally failed. It's not a "normal" noise but it is for a lot of us.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Dual mass flywheel.
> 
> I dunno what the noise is like but I had a rattle in my transmission which caused me to replace my flywheel a while back. It didn't change the noise at all, so if any of you are looking to replace your 6MT flywheel, I have one that's in good working order that I would sell much cheaper than the ~900 I paid for a new one. The noise I had I can only really describe as exactly what a bad throwout bearing sounds like. Same conditions and all (clutch in, it goes away; clutch out, it rattles all around). It turned out to be the input shaft bearing.


thx that clears it up, sounds like a difference thing on mine


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thx that clears it up, sounds like a difference thing on mine


My guess is a bushing somewhere, possibly the strut bearing.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

louiekaps said:


> If the dmf fails it won't kill your dsg. It doesn't have explosives or anything built into it. You just wouldn't be able to transmit power to the Trans. Worst case it is damages the clutch assembly but that is pretty unlikely. For how common the rattle is, very few people I know of have actually replaced the flywheel. And even fewer have totally failed. It's not a "normal" noise but it is for a lot of us.


A few months back I was hanging out at a shop near me. Some guy brought in his S4 which had grenaded its DMF. When the DMF fell apart, it somehow shattered the tranny bellhousing too, making the whole thing a giant paperweight. This is probably an extremely rare scenario. The shop owner, in his 30+ years working on Audis, had never seen it happen before.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

louiekaps said:


> If the dmf fails it won't kill your dsg. It doesn't have explosives or anything built into it. You just wouldn't be able to transmit power to the Trans. Worst case it is damages the clutch assembly but that is pretty unlikely. For how common the rattle is, very few people I know of have actually replaced the flywheel. And even fewer have totally failed. It's not a "normal" noise but it is for a lot of us.




I meant more of a catastrophic failure under load in which shrapnel is sent flying and damages the clutches/bell housing. Like BeeAlk mentioned, there have been instances where this has happened, and while it may be a rare occurrence, the thought is still in the back of my mind.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Full brake change today. Those rear triple square caliper hanger bolts are a nightmare to remove.

On the bright side it feels like a new car with brakes and valve cleaned.


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

I replaced the cooling fan pretty simple thing to do :laugh:

tomorrow ill be changing the window regulator on the left rear side


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Replaced passenger side engine mount with BFI stage 1 mount. Also changed the oil.

I started the car and immediately shut it off. What the HELL was that sound? I quickly ran through the possibilities... Forgot to fill oil, left drain plug off, forgot to put something important back on, etc. Couldn't think of anything obvious so I went ahead and started it again. Still making a hell of a lot of noise but running okay. Then I realized... OMG! that new engine mount is making it sound like the engine is sitting in my passenger seat next to me. It's bad... really bad. I sure hope this mellows out after a while because right now it is "there's-something-wrong-with-the-car" loud. It actually sounds a lot like there's a high-flow exhaust installed, which would be okay if I actually had a high-flow exhaust.

The good news is I'm no longer getting the ka-clunk sound like when a dump truck downshifts. Also, the engine is 3/16" higher on the passenger side with the new mount. Old mount was in okay shape, just very loose.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Replaced passenger side engine mount with BFI stage 1 mount. Also changed the oil.
> 
> I started the car and immediately shut it off. What the HELL was that sound? I quickly ran through the possibilities... Forgot to fill oil, left drain plug off, forgot to put something important back on, etc. Couldn't think of anything obvious so I went ahead and started it again. Still making a hell of a lot of noise but running okay. Then I realized... OMG! that new engine mount is making it sound like the engine is sitting in my passenger seat next to me. It's bad... really bad. I sure hope this mellows out after a while because right now it is "there's-something-wrong-with-the-car" loud. It actually sounds a lot like there's a high-flow exhaust installed, which would be okay if I actually had a high-flow exhaust.
> 
> The good news is I'm no longer getting the ka-clunk sound like when a dump truck downshifts. Also, the engine is 3/16" higher on the passenger side with the new mount. Old mount was in okay shape, just very loose.


I suggest loosening the mount bolts and re-torquing. When I first did my passenger side motor mount I had the same exact issue. I think it had something to do with a slight misalignment of the motor-to-frame when everything was snugged down. 

Out of the 3 mounts though, I think the passenger side mount results in the most NVH.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> I suggest loosening the mount bolts and re-torquing. When I first did my passenger side motor mount I had the same exact issue. I think it had something to do with a slight misalignment of the motor-to-frame when everything was snugged down.
> 
> Out of the 3 mounts though, I think the passenger side mount results in the most NVH.


I tightened the frame bolts with the engine supported, then got the engine side bolts slightly loose and dropped the support so the final tightening was wherever the engine naturally sits. I did notice that the bolts tended to bind a little on the outside edges of the slots, as if the distance between the slots wasn't quite perfect. But the bolt heads wound up sitting within the slots but towards the passenger side. I checked the old mount and it looks like the bolts had been sitting towards the passenger side in the old mount too so I figured it was good. But I'll give it a try and see.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Got the A3 a toy to play with.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DLV said:


> Got the A3 a toy to play with.


I love toys for travel! I so wish for a UNICAT but damn this earth roamer is awesome. Need some lottery money though

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DLV said:


> Got the A3 a toy to play with.


Curious what it's got done suspension wise. We've got an sx4 right now that is used as our adventure getaway vehicle when the dog is involved (otherwise we run away on our motorcycles). I think the sx4 is a great platform for some offroading with its light weight, steep approach angles, 4x4, generally being bomb proof, etc. We're actually going to be replacing ours with a newer sport model if we're not ditching our cars altogether, and I'd want to beef up the suspension on the new one.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Curious what it's got done suspension wise. We've got an sx4 right now that is used as our adventure getaway vehicle when the dog is involved (otherwise we run away on our motorcycles). I think the sx4 is a great platform for some offroading with its light weight, steep approach angles, 4x4, generally being bomb proof, etc. We're actually going to be replacing ours with a newer sport model if we're not ditching our cars altogether, and I'd want to beef up the suspension on the new one.


I bought the rig from a friend of mine. He broke a few struts during his first suspension-raising go-round and replaced the rocky mountain kit with whatever is on the car right now (sorry, I have no idea what it is). Maybe try the SX4 Forums?

Suzuki pulled out of the USA a few years back. Kind of like the Honda Element which is also no longer in production. Both models seem to be holding their value. Sooo might as well keep yours and raise it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> I tightened the frame bolts with the engine supported, then got the engine side bolts slightly loose and dropped the support so the final tightening was wherever the engine naturally sits. I did notice that the bolts tended to bind a little on the outside edges of the slots, as if the distance between the slots wasn't quite perfect. But the bolt heads wound up sitting within the slots but towards the passenger side. I checked the old mount and it looks like the bolts had been sitting towards the passenger side in the old mount too so I figured it was good. But I'll give it a try and see.


Keep me updated! They definitely do have a certain break in period as well. I'm planning on doing both my engine and trans mount soon with our mounts.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DLV said:


> I bought the rig from a friend of mine. He broke a few struts during his first suspension-raising go-round and replaced the rocky mountain kit with whatever is on the car right now (sorry, I have no idea what it is). Maybe try the SX4 Forums?
> 
> Suzuki pulled out of the USA a few years back. Kind of like the Honda Element which is also no longer in production. Both models seem to be holding their value. Sooo might as well keep yours and raise it.


Good to know that the Rocky Mountain stuff didn't hold up. 

No need to hold onto our current sx4 as it's been run to the ground. The one we are planning on upgrade to is already in the family.. just a matter of swapping the title over.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Installed some new brakes.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ looking great .. how's the difference? opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ^^ looking great .. how's the difference? opcorn:


Amazing. There is more pedal travel before engagement, which was to be expected. But as far as stopping power, these over my stock set-up are noticeably different.


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Picked up a few goodies for the A3, yesterday.

Installed yesterday:
Full SS custom 3-inch, catless exhaust with original Eurojet dual tips.
Unitronic Stage 2 with catless fix (upgrade from Stage 1+)

To be installed:
10mm spacers for the front (might go down to 8mm after test fit)
20mm spacers for the rear (might go down to 15mm after test fit)
Stud conversion kit (anodized black)
Open ended, ball seat, black anodized lug nuts (hard as hell to find)

The exhaust needs some poly hanger bushings, due to the larger diameter of the pipe. It rattles side to side a bit, on low RPMs and deceleration. i will say, Uni stage 2 with a 3-inch catless exhaust is ridiculously fun. I put a lot more money into my MkV GTI, but have exceeded the butt dyno results by far with the A3. My only bit of remorse is not looking longer for an A3 with the same package, except with a manual transmission. I absolutely hate DSG/S-tronic and it's obnoxious exhaust fart noise. Sure, it shifts flawlessly, but I miss the control a manual gives. Oh well.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Got my S-line aluminum mirror caps on:












... and played chess on my garage doors


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ Now you just need something bronze.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

JRutter said:


> ^^ Now you just need something bronze.


A watch ?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Put it into winter mode. 










And needed a second vehicle between Melissa and I so I jeep'd it up. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

What I believed to be bad axles turned out to be bad front wheel bearings. Vibration in the steering wheel that would sometimes settle out at pretty high speeds (70+mph), clicking and clunking when turning as well as some popping noise in reverse.

I picked up a set of oem pieces for a pretty good price and got to work. 

To get the original hubs out I had to get pretty creative. I basically pressed them out using some long studs and a titanium tire spoon. Mucho rusto.









Hey! Would you believe it! While in there, I spotted an old impact socket I dropped down the engine bay and could never locate many, many months ago!









I had the ignition on nearly all day since I was constantly turning the wheels left and right. This kills the battery.









It wouldn't be a normal day in the world of VAG if I didn't get some sort of error on the dash. Turns out one of my pad wear clips broke and now I get to stare at this until I either twist the wires together or code the thing out. 









And here she is, ready for winter.









She drives SO much smoother now. I guess what I considered normal road noise was far from it. Much quieter now while going down the highway.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ nice! I have this vibe thing and an oem front wheel baring lying around, will get the 2nd one to do this. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I have pretty much the same symptoms. I wander if it's the same issue (noise and vibrations) 189K miles. Original wheel bearings.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Evo V said:


> I have pretty much the same symptoms. I wander if it's the same issue (noise and vibrations) 189K miles. Original wheel bearings.


I'd say it's a good bet. I just turned 150k last week. Funny thing for me is I could barely (if at all) detect any movement in the wheels when they were off the ground. A mechanic diagnosed it with a stethoscope while the car was off the ground and the driveline was in motion.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Decided to change things up a bit with my wheels.

*Before*









*After*


















For anyone who interested. The wheel color is Sterling Grey Metallic. The same color that comes on Shelby Cobras.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks good!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> very nice indeed!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Are these caps or stickers ? Where did you get them ?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Spinners?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Bronco said:


> Are these caps or stickers ? Where did you get them ?


They are custom made stickers I got from a local graphics shop in Houston. The original center caps were knock off BBS center caps that the previous owner put on the wheels. They aren't real BBS LM's so I didn't want to pose. LOL!!


The name of the shop is Underground Graphics in Houston, Tx. They do some really good work. They also did my black vinyl roof as well.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*OEM Audi RS3 grille...*

*BOUGHT OEM RS3 GRILLE LAST MONTH FROM GERMANY... INSTALLED YESTERDAY AND FELL IN LOVE WITH THE BATMOBILE ALL OVER AGAIN!!!*







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Traded her in.









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Tdi?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Tdi?


Verboten, TSI SEL. I probably would have gone with a TDI DSG if available, but so far the slushbox has been no slouch. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I FINALLY got my Passat front lower control arms w/ TT bushings installed. Was a pain removing the front bolts, but after 5 hours, they're done. (Would be smart if I followed directions and used the correct parts as well). :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Digging the RS grill.... but its not an rs... lose the badge.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Probably want to drill some holes in the grill so your intake can get some fresh air as well.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Swapped back to US-spec taillights to test a theory. Anyone know if I can get just one part of the set of european LED tails? I need the right outer piece. I haven't really looked yet to see if I can buy individually or if I need the whole set.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> Swapped back to US-spec taillights to test a theory. Anyone know if I can get just one part of the set of european LED tails? I need the right outer piece. I haven't really looked yet to see if I can buy individually or if I need the whole set.


the dealer should get you one piece but not 100% sure. looking forward to the theory results :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> the dealer should get you one piece but not 100% sure. looking forward to the theory results :beer:


Well the results are in. I've had a bulb out warning for a while (brake light) and I swapped the outers side-for-side a long time ago and the bulb-out fault stayed on the same side, so I was convinced it was some wiring issue, not in the brake light itself. But back to stock tails and there's no bulb-out warning sooo....pretty sure it's in the taillight itself.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Well the results are in. I've had a bulb out warning for a while (brake light) and I swapped the outers side-for-side a long time ago and the bulb-out fault stayed on the same side, so I was convinced it was some wiring issue, not in the brake light itself. But back to stock tails and there's no bulb-out warning sooo....pretty sure it's in the taillight itself.


You can buy individual pieces if you need to off ebay.de or ebay.co.uk or EU dealer.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> You can buy individual pieces if you need to off ebay.de or ebay.co.uk or EU dealer.


Sweet thanks I'll check that out.

Can anyone confirm this is the rubber dealy that the little petons on the taillight outers pop into at the forward edge

https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Tail_Lights/ES440984/

You know, the housing has those 2 little nubs and they pop into the rubber sockets, then you screw the nut on from the inside of the hatch? 2 of my rubbers are broken, figure I should replace them while I got the taillights out. I'm a little thrown off though, because ECS is calling it a "speed nut" which typically has a threaded hole. The picture doesn't show the other side, and the part I need is just a hollow rubber...pocket...for lack of a better word. Does anyone know what I'm talking about and is this the part I need?


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Digging the RS grill.... but its not an rs... lose the badge.


Can't figure out how to get if off... I may need to remove the grille again.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

louiekaps said:


> Probably want to drill some holes in the grill so your intake can get some fresh air as well.


Did that before installing... :thumbup:


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

dcdennis555 said:


> Can't figure out how to get if off... I may need to remove the grille again.


Busted a knuckle but... I GOT IT OFF!!!








[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LosDub (Aug 18, 2008)

put on some ST Coilovers earlier this week to raise car up and got a set of winter wheels tho im a bit nervous they may rub since the tire on the steels are 215/60/16's even tho the car is raised up on coilovers then what it was at when i 1st got the car


got close to getting a set wit 205/55/16 but they was sold few days before i seen the Craigslist posting


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

FINALLY got my Revo Stage 2 flash back to customized settings.
Car had been serviced, battery disconnected, so the flash went to stock. I used a Revo SPS Select to get back to Stage 2, but the car didn't feel the same as before. Since the local Revo shop closed last year, and the closest one is about 2 hours away, I searched and was able to find a Revos SPS Select PLUS for sale.
Downloaded Revo tuning program from the website, attached micro USB to the device, plugged into the OBD port, and voila- changed my boost/timing/fuel settings (boost needed to bump up one value).
Night and day difference! :thumbup:


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

Thermostat and upper radiator hose. Red coil packs and painted cold air intake red. Reinstalled battery cover I found in the trunk. Put a set of oe tail lights rather than the smoked led half the lights burnt out junk that was on it. Fixed shift boot. Painting new wheels now. Had to look at replacing tires so a quick look at craigslist landed me a set of four tsw nurburgrings for 150 and new tires for 290. Spent about 100 more than It was going to cost me for new tires on the stock wheels (no brainer). Installed godspeed 3" catless down pipe and 02 spacer. Installed forge dv spacer. Installed new gas cap. Still getting intermittent p0442 small evap leak and occasionally close gas cap light again.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ImSpecialerThanU said:


> Thermostat and upper radiator hose. Red coil packs and painted cold air intake red. Reinstalled battery cover I found in the trunk. Put a set of oe tail lights rather than the smoked led half the lights burnt out junk that was on it. Fixed shift boot. Painting new wheels now. Had to look at replacing tires so a quick look at craigslist landed me a set of four tsw nurburgrings for 150 and new tires for 290. Spent about 100 more than It was going to cost me for new tires on the stock wheels (no brainer). Installed godspeed 3" catless down pipe and 02 spacer. Installed forge dv spacer. Installed new gas cap. Still getting intermittent p0442 small evap leak and occasionally close gas cap light again.


Someone has been busy :thumbup:


----------



## OnlyAudi (Nov 24, 2015)

Clean it inside out + Wax :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Replaced my failing front hood strut today. Easily the easiest thing to replace on our cars. Took me literally 2 minutes to replace. :thumbup:

Also, had to add another quart of oil again within 4 weeks time. Granted I have been driving pretty spiritedly lately, but the 2.0T drinks oil like it's going out of style. :sly: 

This will be riding shotgun from now on. 



















:laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JDBVR6 said:


>


Wrong oil for your car


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^time for a replacement valve cover


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea you must have an issue. The 2.0t AFAIK does not consume oil. Mine doesn't @ 150k. :screwy:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


> Also, had to add another quart of oil again within 4 weeks time. Granted I have been driving pretty spiritedly lately, but the 2.0T drinks oil like it's going out of style. :sly:


I have the 2.0t FSI and I have to add about a quart for every 2,000-2,500 miles. Been that way since I got it with 48k miles on it (now at 115k).


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Swap in a 3.2


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Also chiming in saying my 2.0tfsi doesnt consume much. I had to add 1qt in the last 5k before I changed the oil. My motor has 150k on it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bezerker said:


> I have the 2.0t FSI and I have to add about a quart for every 2,000-2,500 miles. Been that way since I got it with 48k miles on it (now at 115k).





BeeAlk said:


> Also chiming in saying my 2.0tfsi doesnt consume much. I had to add 1qt in the last 5k before I changed the oil. My motor has 150k on it.


LOL you guys...

The 2.0T FSI (and the newer TFSI/TSI) is widely known to consume oil due to a number of potential culprits. Since I bought my car with 30,000 miles on it I have had to add a quart of oil around every 2,000 miles or so. Audi even says this is "normal" until it gets to a quart in less than 1,000 miles. They have an oil consumption test process in place for dealing with this issue on the newer motors. I have heard of the valve cover (internal baffles fail, allowing oil to leak by), valve guides, and piston rings all being potential issues and replacing them has solved the issue for many owners. I'm not anxious to pay for my piston rings to be replaced out of warranty, so I just keep an eye on my oil level and always carry a spare quart with me.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TBomb said:


> LOL you guys...
> 
> The 2.0T FSI (and the newer TFSI/TSI) is widely known to consume oil due to a number of potential culprits. Since I bought my car with 30,000 miles on it I have had to add a quart of oil around every 2,000 miles or so. Audi even says this is "normal" until it gets to a quart in less than 1,000 miles. They have an oil consumption test process in place for dealing with this issue on the newer motors. I have heard of the valve cover (internal baffles fail, allowing oil to leak by), valve guides, and piston rings all being potential issues and replacing them has solved the issue for many owners. I'm not anxious to pay for my piston rings to be replaced out of warranty, so I just keep an eye on my oil level and always carry a spare quart with me.


Yup. My consumption has gone from about 1 qt per 3k+ miles with Redline oil to 1 qt per 2k miles with Rotella. I'm overdue for valve cleaning so I'm wondering if the additional vacuum due to buildup is sucking more oil down the valve guides as well.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

TBomb is correct: 

I had my car checked out by Audi last year in regards to the oil consumption and they told me it was completely normal. I have learned to accept the 2.0T for what it is now, a MASSIVE oil burner. I keep an eye on the oil level and just make sure I stock up on a few quarts. My car has 130k on it and has been pretty darn reliable besides the oil consumption. My A3 has never left me stranded, so if the trade off for decent reliability is adding a few more quarts of oil here and there, I will gladly accept it. :thumbup:



Also, to whomever said Castrol Edge 5w-40 is the wrong oil for our car, you do realize that this is the oil recommended by Audi and is what all the VW/Audi dealerships sell. :sly:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Swap in a 3.2




LOL!! 

My previous car was a VR6 jetta. That car RARELY ever needed a top off on oil. The only time I ever added oil was when I changed it. 

The VR6 motor is basically bullet proof and has that sexy exhaust note.......................




















But the 2.0T is faster and more fun.  :wave:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JDBVR6 said:


> Also, to whomever said Castrol Edge 5w-40 is the wrong oil for our car, you do realize that this is the oil recommended by Audi and is what all the VW/Audi dealerships sell. :sly:


Castrol Edge EP doesn't come in 5w-40, unless the Castrol website is wrong. http://www.castrol.com/en_us/united-states/motor-oil/full-synthetic-motor-oil/castrol-edge/edge-extended-performance-motor-oil.html


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Castrol Edge EP doesn't come in 5w-40, unless the Castrol website is wrong. http://www.castrol.com/en_us/united-states/motor-oil/full-synthetic-motor-oil/castrol-edge/edge-extended-performance-motor-oil.html



You need to look a bit harder. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> My previous car was a VR6 jetta. That car RARELY ever needed a top off on oil. The only time I ever added oil was when I changed it.
> 
> ...


Tell that to Johnny... lol 

VR swaps for everyone!!!!


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Trying to diagnose a ignition/start up delay. Ignition switch or starter? Gonna VAG-com later.


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Someone has been busy :thumbup:


Car was a good start when I bought it. Some areas lacked attention. Expirenced a random mil shortly after doing the coil packs. Figured something maby wasnt connected all the way. Ended up pulling a spark plug to find oe plugs.... doh.... only 87k on oe plugs. Car had coil packs done at some point figured they had to have dpne the plugs at some point.... guess not. Wife created some more work for me the other night. Car sits decently low after adjusting suspension to make the wheels look right, she broke the bumper pulling into the drive way. Lucky for me the owner of the auto shop I was at bought a body shop, needing people to staff if I got to go down there. First time in a body shop but picking it all up quickly. Will be plastic welding bumper soon. Then paint and body work to follow.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Some German tourists at WAWA noticed my front euro plate and decided to chat. Love the comment "a real German car in the States". Is the 8P the most euro car you can get in the US? Hummmmm...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bobbeck said:


> Some German tourists at WAWA noticed my front euro plate and decided to chat. Love the comment "a real German car in the States". Is the 8P the most euro car you can get in the US? Hummmmm...


From Audi... Yes. haha 

Well I may be biased.


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

bobbeck said:


> Some German tourists at WAWA noticed my front euro plate and decided to chat. Love the comment "a real German car in the States". Is the 8P the most euro car you can get in the US? Hummmmm...


There are two new m4s a white and a blue at a shop that specializes in bringing cars state side that both were ordered in Germany picked up there driven around then shipped over. Depends on what you mean by most euro car?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to our US friends !!! :beer:


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

Removed my front bumper to plastic weld and add strength to the cracks. Its at least not falling apart now. Search is on for a new bumper as this one has been trashed before and is loaded with bondo, also the reason it broke so bad.... since the previous cracks were repaired improperly it broke again in the same place. Will be looking for a new bumper soon. Maby paint and body if the shop clears out.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Bought the USP Motorsports 3" catted DP with all new hardware and a Spulen oxygen sensor extender on a cyber Monday deal. I got it all for under $400 eace:

I have plans of going to stage 2 with the engine and the DSG, so I figured that the downpipe was a good place to start for upgrades. Hope to do a photo shoot of the process!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Bought the USP Motorsports 3" catted DP with all new hardware and a Spulen oxygen sensor extender on a cyber Monday deal. I got it all for under $400 eace:
> 
> I have plans of going to stage 2 with the engine and the DSG, so I figured that the downpipe was a good place to start for upgrades. Hope to do a photo shoot of the process!


nice. I have that dp, its great. Loud, yeah its freakin loud but only at WOT. g/l


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice. I have that dp, its great. Loud, yeah its freakin loud but only at WOT. g/l



:thumbup:

Are you catted? Can you give me some more feedback on the before and after and what you think it's done for your A3?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Finally replaced my arm rest lid after years of being unable to drive with the rest fully erect. :beer: :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Are you catted? Can you give me some more feedback on the before and after and what you think it's done for your A3?


yes catted. I luv it, is just different than stock. Iam with the oem catback, at low rpm's normal driving is quiet like oem, and the exhaust breaths better it can be heard when desacelerating, but at WOT, it sounds pretty nice, loud but great, it doesn't drone or nothing, is just a great sound, but you can ear it pretty good inside the cabin maybe just that. :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rogerthat said:


> Finally replaced my arm rest lid after years of being unable to drive with the rest fully erect.


I always drive erect, my armrest that is. I would do the mod to remove it, but haven't looked around too much for one.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*Installed a new catch can*

Bought and installed the Spulen 2.0 tsi billet catch can. Love the looks of this kit. The adapter plate is top notch, and this kit solved a pcv issue for me. Whenever I would go wot it would hesitate to boost. After I installed the kit the car holds boost without an issue. Great kit overall, the fitment and quality is top notch.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Yesterday: Debadged it and glued the arm rest handle piece back together to see if that'll work or if I have to buy a new one


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

From October till now I've added an APR turbo back, went Revo stage 2, wastegate broke on the K03, got a new Frankenturbo F23t put in with autotech hpfp, got a major boost surge under wot so had to put in a MBC to turn the boost down until I can put in new injectors and get K04 file and R8 coilpacks with NGK spark plugs. Long list but it's been quite funny driving experience.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Tire rotation, oil + filter change, air filter change, installed jack pads, and did my first DSG service. I used the gravity-fill method and it went far more smoothly than I had anticipated.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Yesterday: Debadged it and glued the arm rest handle piece back together to see if that'll work or if I have to buy a new one


mypixeladdiction, is that the 2010 A3 you debadged ? I am thinking about debadging the rear of my 2006 A3 but am a bit worried that the paint might have discoloured over the years and it would show where the badges were ...


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

Bronco said:


> mypixeladdiction, is that the 2010 A3 you debadged ? I am thinking about debadging the rear of my 2006 A3 but am a bit worried that the paint might have discoloured over the years and it would show where the badges were ...


My 06 was debaged and the paint change is minor. Paint was never cut or buffed only at certain angles can you see outlines. The best thing to do after debadge is clean the entire hatch and do a cut compond, buff, polish and wax. A majority of color difference will be in the oxidized clear coat. Since the paint under the emblems never seen the elements it has not oxidized yet. I will be doing a full cut and buff of my car soon I'm confident after doing so they will be gone.


Added oil. Been a little ruff on her since the down pipe and dv spacer. Hard not to play around when it sounds cool ha ha.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Bronco said:


> mypixeladdiction, is that the 2010 A3 you debadged ? I am thinking about debadging the rear of my 2006 A3 but am a bit worried that the paint might have discoloured over the years and it would show where the badges were ...





ImSpecialerThanU said:


> My 06 was debaged and the paint change is minor. Paint was never cut or buffed only at certain angles can you see outlines. The best thing to do after debadge is clean the entire hatch and do a cut compond, buff, polish and wax. A majority of color difference will be in the oxidized clear coat. Since the paint under the emblems never seen the elements it has not oxidized yet. I will be doing a full cut and buff of my car soon I'm confident after doing so they will be gone.
> 
> 
> Added oil. Been a little ruff on her since the down pipe and dv spacer. Hard not to play around when it sounds cool ha ha.


I debadged my 06 and the only difference in the paint was the clear coat, as ^^ mentioned. I light compound by hand took care of it and now there is no trace.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Bronco said:


> mypixeladdiction, is that the 2010 A3 you debadged ? I am thinking about debadging the rear of my 2006 A3 but am a bit worried that the paint might have discoloured over the years and it would show where the badges were ...


Yup, and that was concern of mine as well but there wasn't any.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

New window regulator came in today so I got that switched out after 5 days of driving around with a half-cracked rear window


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

TBomb said:


> New window regulator came in today so I got that switched out after 5 days of driving around with a half-cracked rear window


pretty easy job to do I did that with the rear left window, did you find the DIY already??


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

micRoA3 said:


> pretty easy job to do I did that with the rear left window, did you find the DIY already??


Yeah, I found the DIY here and used it. Hardest part was getting the rubber covers back on each side of the door, those little nubs don't like to go in. That, and maybe getting door frame re-aligned when re-installing it. All in all it was maybe a 2 hour job.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought another part that I haven't installed yet


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Camber plates and switching from 8" x 340 LB/IN springs up front to 7" x 430 LB/IN springs on the coilovers. Oh, and new rotors for the Stoptechs freshly made by a local high performance brake company


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^Fancy^^^ :thumbup:

Hauled this and gave it to a coworker for his cube.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rogerthat said:


> Finally replaced my arm rest lid after years of being unable to drive with the rest fully erect. :beer: :laugh:



I've got a fat @ss passenger who always hogs my armrest from the passenger seat. Every time he's in my car it's, "Hey @sshole move your [email protected] arm so I can drive." The eagle would be awesome.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

ceese said:


> I've got a fat @ss passenger who always hogs my armrest from the passenger seat. Every time he's in my car it's, "Hey @sshole move your [email protected] arm so I can drive." The eagle would be awesome.


Just get a real one, they are plentiful. :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally had some time with my car over this holiday season. Too many items purchased but never installed so today I changed by headlight bulbs to d3s Phillips 5000k, replaced the turn indicators with deautokey LEDs, took out my CD changer and installed the AMI unit and switched out the can gateway. Quite a day if I say so myself!


----------



## ASmallForest (Aug 24, 2015)

Bought my 2010 Audi A3 2.0t back in Sept 14. Kept it stock until April, when I had my local shop flash an APR stage 1 tune. Installed a CTS Turbo Cold air Intake In October, enjoyed the sound but I'm hearing a slight whistle when over 4k rpms. Just recently bought a billieboat 3in downpipe from a user on here, and had that installed by my local shop. Also had them flash the APR stage 2 tune.

Been enjoying the car with the power increase even during winter, but i'm looking forward to spring time to really feel the power without any snow on the ground.



If anyone has upgraded their brakes on their 2.0T FWD, let me know. I'm looking to upgrade the brakes on my car next, and any help would be great.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Euro bolster with cubby unstalled.


i really got to do this


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

silver door handles in!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

finally fixed the bad keyfob remote control eace::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

an ebay used keyfob for 60 dollars arrived home today, went directly with vagcom to match it and it worked I cant belive it Iam so happy man. 

edit: just swapped the immo chip and blade to the new keyfob and all good and working its totally doable :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

CleanA3 is doing some fun mods this week! Post pics L8TR


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> silver door handles in!


No pics, no care.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skotti said:


> No pics, no care.


[URL="







[/URL]


AND

sunburn time for the rear

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look pretty in there - what is your IG - we will tag your photo!

Anyone wondering, those brake/tail setup can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/1156-osram-red-brake-leds-error-free-fits-all-audi-a3-models

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, don't want to rain on your parade here ... Car, handles, everything looks great, except ... the outer part of the tail light seems to sit a bit crooked. Perhaps it could be adjusted, reseated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Replaced my leaking waterpump on my TSI. Job was very straightforward. Left the intake manifold on and just removed the throttle body. I was definitely taking my time and the whole job took about 4 hours. I could definitely see how after doing a few of these they become very quick jobs. It isn't difficult it's just a lot of disassembly untill you can change the pump. 

Looks like the thermostat housing seal was my main leak, but there was also some crusties at the weep hole. the pump I removed was a revision G and I installed a revision DD. Seemed like the original pump, so based on what I've read on gti forums, it did a good job making it to 60k miles.




























Got a blendmount for my radar last week. It came right after I noticed the pump leaking so haven't driven much with it yet.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

thread jack...Lou, you got the looms from Robin right? someone had a 2008.5 and did not need to solder. he just used the empty pins 1/2 and 18/19. our 2009 I guess is different?


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

I did get them from him. I only had to splice one of the wires. I'm pretty sure it was the ground. Probably a very base model a3 would have the ground slot open on the plug. I have the red courtesy lights in the door handles so I bet the ground is used for that.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

louiekaps said:


> I did get them from him. I only had to splice one of the wires. I'm pretty sure it was the ground. Probably a very base model a3 would have the ground slot open on the plug. I have the red courtesy lights in the door handles so I bet the ground is used for that.


good to know. I am ordering them. thanks brother


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Are you going to do led's?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

louiekaps said:


> Are you going to do led's?


yes. I asked him for the LED connectors and light assemblies and will order error free from deautokey


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Added heated mirrors for the two days out of the year in AL when they come in handy


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

right rear lock assembly replaced


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

Original red instrument cluster on my 06 began dying. One day my speedometer needle pegged 150mph when I was only going 30. Just replaced it with a 2010 white cluster. The place is speedometerworks. 350 bucks. Not bad since the dealer want 1000 for the original red cluster.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

kayaker10 said:


> Original red instrument cluster on my 06 began dying. One day my speedometer needle pegged 150mph when I was only going 30. Just replaced it with a 2010 white cluster. The place is speedometerworks. 350 bucks. Not bad since the dealer want 1000 for the original red cluster.


speedometerworks you mean Nazim?


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

Took the car a week ago to get it flashed. Its now stage 2 unitronic and more fun than ever. Eventually I will swap out the fuel pump and go 2+. Received my oem votex side skirts today need some love but they were used. Overall they were a good deal. Just have to call the place tomorrow and see where my motor mounts are...... was only given one tracking number was told they were shipping together. Kinda funny only my side skirts showed up. Bought from auto recycler in cali listing ads on seattle cl. Hoping they were seperated and other half showes up tomorrow as driver said his original truck broke down. Had almost left the shop when he showed up to deliver. Also last night after looking at a few things I came across an article finally relating to my p0442 and gas cap warning. Turns out n80 valve is related to both so $10 later and clear pending code. Drive home im readiness monitors all set and green.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Stopped at fedex....aaaaaaaaaand battery died. Popped a new one in my local mech had one in stock. Also installed MisterJJ's little shift rod replacement...only problem is I lost part of the shift knob. Time to get a S3 knob maybe?


----------



## SerGun (Feb 6, 2016)

BBK installed!
Now I'm preparing summer mode: VAG :laugh: 132 style wheels (oem BMW redrilled to 5x112), sorry for the dirt - work in progress. And, of course, need to bag it with accuair e-level and airlift performance bags. So now the trunk setup is in progress. 


fe3b6das-960 by  Sergun T, on Flickr

1e3b6das-960 by Sergun T, on Flickr

96ab9fas-960 by Sergun T, on Flickr

DSC_4203 by Sergun T, on Flickr

DSC_5965 by Sergun T, on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

gammerx said:


> Stopped at fedex....aaaaaaaaaand battery died. Popped a new one in my local mech had one in stock. Also installed MisterJJ's little shift rod replacement...only problem is I lost part of the shift knob. Time to get a S3 knob maybe?



I have a spare "S-Tronic" knob if you're interested. Looks like this:


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

TBomb said:


> I have a spare "S-Tronic" knob if you're interested. Looks like this:



...Dude if BKS didn't ship it out yet I'm definitely interested


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Finally put in some OEM sport pedals.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Berzerker, is your interior luxor beige or light grey? Looks beige in that pic, but I think it's hard to tell the difference unless they are right next to each other. Anyway, looks good. 

On another note, if you guys are interested, Tyrolsport is doing a VWvortex / Fourtitude group buy. Link below for info.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7647025-TyrolSport-Product-Line-Group-Buy&p=93284297


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

npace said:


> Berzerker, is your interior luxor beige or light grey? Looks beige in that pic, but I think it's hard to tell the difference unless they are right next to each other. Anyway, looks good.


Thanks - it's beige! I'm one of the few on here that loves a beige interior  Next up: black OEM grille.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, I like the beige interior as well. In fact, I prefer the contrast of a lighter interior. But beige only looks good with certain colors. Brilliant Red, Brilliant Black, Deep Sea Blue, and Scuba Blue are all great with beige interiors. My car is Monza, so beige interior not so much. When I ordered the car I went with light grey. :thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Bezerker and npace, I am with you on beige interior. My A3 is Dakar Beige and the beige/black interior looks great (sorry, no pics right now). It had paid off to be careful all these years to keep it in a good shape - with the exception of that damn bolster !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

HVAC on its last legs so out the old and in with the Q3 HVAC 8U0 820 043C


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Bezerker said:


> Thanks - it's beige! I'm one of the few on here that loves a beige interior





npace said:


> Oh, I like the beige interior as well. In fact, I prefer the contrast of a lighter interior. But beige only looks good with certain colors. Brilliant Red, Brilliant Black, Deep Sea Blue, and Scuba Blue are all great with beige interiors. My car is Monza, so beige interior not so much. When I ordered the car I went with light grey. :thumbup:





Bronco said:


> Bezerker and npace, I am with you on beige interior. My A3 is Dakar Beige and the beige/black interior looks great (sorry, no pics right now). It had paid off to be careful all these years to keep it in a good shape - with the exception of that damn bolster !


Gotta agree. The all black interiors just look like caves to me. Boring.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

BeeAlk said:


> Gotta agree. The all black interiors just look like caves to me. Boring.


Boring maybe. But I hate light color interiors. I think my favorite are the cognac and cinnamon BMW interiors.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Drove the car. Its been hibernating since November


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Maintenance day. Fuel filter, oil and filter, cleaned air filter. Also, there was / is a bolt missing on my intercooler charge pipe. Not sure how that happened, but I'm at a loss as to where to get new ones (just the bolts). Does anyone know a part number, or where I can get a set? For reference, I'm talking about the bolts in the below pic circled in red:










Also, ever since I installed the APR intercooler, the hose from the charge pipe to the intercooler doesn't fit right. It's as flat as the pipe. It needs to be about 2 - 2.5 inches shorter. Anyone know anything about getting one that fits better? I can't just get a piece of silicone because of the quick connect on that side of the charge pipe... before anyone chimes in with that. Okay, thanks in advance.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

TBomb said:


> I have a spare "S-Tronic" knob if you're interested. Looks like this:





gammerx said:


> ...Dude if BKS didn't ship it out yet I'm definitely interested


I'll take it plzthx. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

I did a thing

193f rns-e










Also have the rare Satelitte Ipod Adapter harness to install (ISA), hoping to use a tune2air with it (missed out on an AMI unit)

and scored an ibis white rear bumper with parking sensors, hoping to enable optical parkign assist


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Doing something I never thought I'd do. 


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1142723286&siteLocale=en_CA


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Doing something I never thought I'd do.
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1142723286&siteLocale=en_CA





Now GTFO.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Now GTFO.


So cold. 

Hell might have an issue with the mortgage approval without Melissa working full time now. FML. 


So if that falls through the Audi stays. See what this next week brings. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol... its all in good fun. I hope you stick around even if you do sell it.


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

Started prep on my votex skirts. Have to plastic weld some stuff and fix some issues. Also received my bfi mounts dont know what stage as they changed the colors for the stages now. Picked them up for an easy 120 in really good shape. Should help alot as the current mounts are worn and sloppy with now being stage 2. Next up is repair bumper and repair my wheels again and repaint.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> So cold.
> 
> Hell might have an issue with the mortgage approval without Melissa working full time now. FML.
> 
> ...


Hold on, so you didn't get a mortgage approval prior to the house being built? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Hold on, so you didn't get a mortgage approval prior to the house being built? Am I missing something here?


It seems odd but I guess not out of the question. Hope you can find a cheaper igloo in your price range Poncho. It's cold out there.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Hold on, so you didn't get a mortgage approval prior to the house being built? Am I missing something here?


Nah we did. **** went sideways this last 6 months. Melissa only has 2 days of work and my work for cut back as well. So now the entire mortgage has to be solely on me. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn dude that's rough.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> It seems odd but I guess not out of the question. Hope you can find a cheaper igloo in your price range Poncho. It's cold out there.





Rob Cote said:


> Damn dude that's rough.


Alberta was a very different place 6 months ago lol. 

It's gonna be fine. Just trying to give you guys a glimmer of hope I'd keep the A3 lol. 

Our approval had Melissa on the mortgage with a condition of full time work. Her license to work got delayed 3 months and then economy was tanking. She just got her second day of permanent work last week lol 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Could be worse. Close to 100k people are out of work in Alberta now. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a shame what's going on up there. Good luck with everything ponto.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> It's a shame what's going on up there. Good luck with everything ponto.


Thanks man! Much appreciated. And yea it sure does. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Thanks man! Much appreciated. And yea it sure does.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Hang in there, bro. :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Thanks man! Much appreciated. And yea it sure does.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Virtual hug. Hope it all works out!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Finally installed my ashtray delete a few weeks back.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

One of my favorite mods ^^ although I don't make use of mine anymore.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I found my old A3 in Rhode Island...now I need to take it back to a loving home. Kid who owns it is a real buster.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I found my old A3 in Rhode Island...now I need to take it back to a loving home. Kid who owns it is a real buster.


Go buy @ponto 's car! 

(finders fee Ponto!)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The BUSTA kept me outta jail!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

This . . .


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

A Veloster cut me off and I became the pinball in a pinball machine. The other two cars were totaled, the Veloster took off, but a witness got the plate number.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OMG, isn't this your 2nd bad accident w/ an A3...or am I thinking of someone else.

Edit, read your sig. Sucks man


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Purchased maintenance fluids (and filters), DSG and oil. This will last me for a few months :thumbup:

@npace, ready for wrenching next weekend?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> OMG, isn't this your 2nd bad accident w/ an A3...or am I thinking of someone else.
> 
> Edit, read your sig. Sucks man


Sucks, yeah! Thanks for your support :heart:

#2 yeah, pretty stinky, one other time the damage was a 4 inch tear in the bumper cover (the #2, chronologically), from being rammed from behind pulling away from a traffic light.

All three, were rear-enders 

Maybe I have to be more aggressive 

Been driving it, easy peasy, getting 30mpg with a 2.0T Quattro :laugh:

:wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> Sucks, yeah! Thanks for your support :heart:
> 
> #2 yeah, pretty stinky, one other time the damage was a 4 inch tear in the bumper cover (the #2, chronologically), from being rammed from behind pulling away from a traffic light.
> 
> ...


Man, that mega blows...you have had some terrible luck with some lovely A3s 

Glad you're ok though!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Man, that mega blows...you have had some terrible luck with some lovely A3s
> 
> Glad you're ok though!


:thumbup:

The injuries never really completely left from the last accident in March 2010 and were recently getting worse, migraines  (Among other issues that never really left. Not to mention the $20k out-of-pocket for an accident that was not my fault after lawyer fees and medical liens/insurance reimbursement-I quit going to the doctor, because I could not see an end-point). 

Hopefully this accident will not be like the last one--the injuries got worse over time.

I have to wait two weeks for the repair, which means I get to listen to flat-spotted tires on my 65 mile round-trip daily commute 

:wave:

A3:heart:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Purchased maintenance fluids (and filters), DSG and oil. This will last me for a few months :thumbup:
> 
> @npace, ready for wrenching next weekend?


I'm ready, should be simple and straightforward. Famous last words though, right?


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

listed it for sale today... its been good ride


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

wishntoboutside said:


> listed it for sale today... its been good ride



Wow!! It seems like there are a bunch of people getting out of their A3's now.  I also just traded my A3 for an MK7 GTI.


What are you going to get to replace the A3? As for me, I'm done with Audi for now. Mostly due to lack of diverse product line-up. They seem to only want to offer sedans and SUV's now. Us wagon/ hatch lovers are expendable. :thumbdown:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


> Wow!! It seems like there are a bunch of people getting out of their A3's now.  I also just traded my A3 for an MK7 GTI.
> 
> 
> What are you going to get to replace the A3? As for me, I'm done with Audi for now. Mostly due to lack of diverse product line-up. They seem to only want to offer sedans and SUV's now. Us wagon/ hatch lovers are expendable. :thumbdown:


Yeah, there's nothing in Audi's lineup for me. Likely going to get a MK7 GTI next, too.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

JDBVR6 said:


> Wow!! It seems like there are a bunch of people getting out of their A3's now.  I also just traded my A3 for an MK7 GTI.
> 
> 
> What are you going to get to replace the A3? As for me, I'm done with Audi for now. Mostly due to lack of diverse product line-up. They seem to only want to offer sedans and SUV's now. Us wagon/ hatch lovers are expendable. :thumbdown:


I went a different route and stayed with the VW family. Happy owner of a 2014 VW Touareg R line TDI. Already looking into a few mods for it. Springs and shocks for it very soon.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I may be completely wrong, but I think the 8P is going to be a valuable commodity one day, based on the relatively low production numbers and fun / tuneability of these cars. I plan on keeping mine forever, and handing it down.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

npace said:


> I may be completely wrong, but I think the 8P is going to be a valuable commodity one day, based on the relatively low production numbers and fun / tuneability of these cars. I plan on keeping mine forever, and handing it down.


That's it, npace, you da man !!

Same here, definitely keeping ours for a long time. Two reasons:

1. Can't afford anything newer now (just replaced our old minivan with a 2014 one - hockey family ...)
2. I agree, there is nothing in the new offerings I like, may think of RS3 one day ...


Cheers,


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

wishntoboutside said:


> I went a different route and stayed with the VW family. Happy owner of a 2014 VW Touareg R line TDI. Already looking into a few mods for it. Springs and shocks for it very soon.


Not a bad move. They're great trucks.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto.

(just read the post a couple pages back)

Sucks 

Good Luck, hope everything works out eace:


eace:

Top of the page pics (oldies, but goodies):










(i'll add the second photo later-either my old mac is going crazy or . . . . )


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> Not a bad move. They're great trucks.


lol. more like a tank if anything. regardless so far I am still liking the trade. I am sure I will have some remorse once the A3 is sold. we will worry about that when the time comes.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

npace said:


> I may be completely wrong, but I think the 8P is going to be a valuable commodity one day, based on the relatively low production numbers and fun / tuneability of these cars. I plan on keeping mine forever, and handing it down.


I own 2 and am handing them down to my kids for a number of reasons. 

1) great safety
2) I owned them and know their service history
3) lower ins rates than a Golf, Corolla, Civic
4) cooler than all cars in #3 above
5) different and not many made/sold here

My kids are enjoying them.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> Ponto.
> 
> (just read the post a couple pages back)
> 
> ...



Thanks!!

However, the car is no longer for sale. 










Going to be paid off in full now so I don't need to sell it anymore.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> However, the car is no longer for sale.
> 
> Going to be paid off in full now so I don't need to sell it anymore.



Awesome Ponto, congratulations !!! :thumbup:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> However, the car is no longer for sale.
> 
> ...


Danci'n :vampire:



:wave:


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

nice!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

ALWAYS USE A JACK STAND

Dropped the A3 on a BBK rotor. Had it on the clamshell jack and was cleaning out the wheels well. Next thing I know the jack breaks and car hits the ground. Spend 20 mins freaking out. Got a friend with a VW to bring their clamshell, jacked it up, freed my jack and put the wheel back on. Rotor was literally perfect somehow. Straight as ever. Side skirt is pretty messed up and out of alignment with my door. Was going to redo side skirts anyways but man am I pissed at my noobery. :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

There's a reason its called a widow maker Jack. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Just glad I didn't hurt myself


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

gammerx said:


> ALWAYS USE A JACK STAND


Yup. My jackstands are a little too tall so I avoid using them unless I'm going under. Although I have been lazy when a tire has to come off... I just put the wheel under the car.

Recently I was rotating my tires and had the front up on a pair of widow makers. I forgot that I still had the other side up and started lowering one side. Of course it slid off to the side but luckily the wheels were on and it stopped with the fender a fraction of an inch from hitting a pillar. But the widow maker crushed in my lower side panel.  With 150k+ miles and over 11 years old, my car has now achieved beater status, so I just press my button and go on.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> Yup. My jackstands are a little too tall so I avoid using them unless I'm going under. Although I have been lazy when a tire has to come off... I just put the wheel under the car.
> 
> Recently I was rotating my tires and had the front up on a pair of widow makers. I forgot that I still had the other side up and started lowering one side. Of course it slid off to the side but luckily the wheels were on and it stopped with the fender a fraction of an inch from hitting a pillar. But the widow maker crushed in my lower side panel.  With 150k+ miles and over 11 years old, my car has now achieved beater status, so I just press my button and go on.


We have the same car but I'm under half your mileage! Crazy but still requires a good bit of maintenance. I'll probably have the side skirts redone. Drove the car and everything felt fine in terms of braking and suspension.

****tily enough when I got in the car today to test the alignment, the piece you send me for the shifter rod pulled out and reset the button on the knob...I just drilled and threaded the hole another 2 mm (wasn't deep enough) so it should be ok, but resetting this button is going to be a bitch!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah resetting the button isn't that hard. Someone has a video too. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd just have to get it back out of the boot to make it easier


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Finally got to meet @npace and got my DSG fluid/filter changed. Car does seem to drive smoother...or is that a placebo effect?

Also found some coolant hose issues we had to deal with so that was pleasant. :banghead:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

gammerx said:


> but resetting this button is going to be a bitch!


It's not that bad. I actually had to reset mine 2-3 times when I did my shift knob. I couldn't get the button to engage properly when I first put it on. A good pick tool is really all you need. Like Ponto said I'm pretty sure there is a YouTube video on how to do it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

gammerx said:


> but resetting this button is going to be a bitch!


When I removed my shift knob to measure the rod I wound up pressing the button in. I got a large paper clip, straightened it out and put a short hook on the end. Worked like a charm.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> When I removed my shift knob to measure the rod I wound up pressing the button in. I got a large paper clip, straightened it out and put a short hook on the end. Worked like a charm.


Before I put it in the boot, I took the little metal piece underneath off, then pulled the button out with tape. Put a pick in there and I could see the rod I needed to click down. Easy enough. It's in the boot now so I can't go at it from the side anymore, I need to go from the bottom of the damn thing. Gonna try my best


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gammerx said:


> Before I put it in the boot, I took the little metal piece underneath off, then pulled the button out with tape. Put a pick in there and I could see the rod I needed to click down. Easy enough. It's in the boot now so I can't go at it from the side anymore, I need to go from the bottom of the damn thing. Gonna try my best


I went from underneath with a paper clip made into a hook. Worked like a charm. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Finally got to meet @npace and got my DSG fluid/filter changed. Car does seem to drive smoother...or is that a placebo effect?
> 
> Also found some coolant hose issues we had to deal with so that was pleasant. :banghead:


Great meeting you! I wish we had more time to fix the heater hose. I was thinking about this, and when you get it replaced, you should be able to get a thick sleeve to go over it to help protect it from wearing like that again. Another trick would be to get a hose about the same size, cut it to length for that area, and then cut it lengthwise and put it over the actual hose (after you replace it of course). Then you can just replace that cover if it wears again.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Finally got around to running my iPhone cable from the AMI in the glovebox to the ashtray delete cubby. While I was at it, I installed the LED light bar that clips on to the bottom of the DIN cage beneath the HVAC controls. I had seen some guys on AudiSport that had done this mod and thought it would be a neat addition, as evidently it was a factory option on some of the European spec'd cars. I had tried to re-purpose the LED and light bar from the ashtray after I installed my ashtray delete back in the day, but it was not that bright and not worth the effort. Anyway, I'm fairly pleased with the results...sorry for the terrible pic:










If anyone is interested, it's a pretty easy modification to do if you have a little patience and are handy with a soldering iron. I don't really have a pictorial DIY but this is the gist:

1. You really need an ashtray delete if you don't already have it.

2. If you already have an ashtray delete, you likely unplugged the light bar for the ash tray and left the plug tucked up under the shifter trim somewhere. You will need to find that plug because it fits the new light bar as well. The problem is that the wiring harness is too short so you will need some fairly small wire to extend it about 12" or so. I soldered the connections and sealed them with heat shrink before wrapping the extension with the cloth tape like is used in the OEM wiring harness.

3. You will need the light bar (8P0857355)...I know...not cheap:










4. There is also an optional cover that goes on the bottom with a clear lens to help diffuse the light (8P0864138A4PK). Not sure if this is double or single DIN specific, but I have a double DIN. I would say with the double DIN it is not really necessary as the bottom of the cage sits so close to the cubby that you can't really see it, although it might help diffuse the light so that is something to consider. It's also expensive.










5. After you extend the wires for the plug, you will need to route it up underneath the console to the back of the HVAC controls area. To do this, you will definitely need to remove the HVAC controls, and possibly the ashtray delete.

6. The light bar will slide into some clips from the back side of the DIN cage, beneath where the HVAC controls would sit. It's pretty obvious once you see it and it can really only go one way. The connector plugs in from behind just like the HVAC controls would. It is probably easiest to plug the light bar in first and then slide it into place if you have enough slack in the wiring, otherwise you can clip the light bar in place and then plug it in by feel, but you won't be able to see the connector after it's in place.

7. If you are going to use the trim piece on the bottom, install it last. If you have to remove the triangle grab handles/knee bolsters on the console in order to remove your HVAC controls, you will not be able to get to the rear bolt with the trim piece in place.

8. With the light bar in place and connected, it is a good idea to turn on your interior lights to make sure it works at this point. If it works then you're good to go...plug your HVAC controls back in and push it back into place, reinstall the ashtray delete if you had to remove it, bolt the grab handles/knee bolsters back in if you removed them, replace the shifter trim, and lastly install the bottom trim piece into the DIN cage...it just snaps into place (it can only go one direction as well).

That's pretty much it...let me know if there are questions :beer:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Dropped it off with my mechanic as it had intermittent problems with the air conditioning (usually stuck in ECON mode, but A/C would run if it had been sitting for 24+ hours). High pressure switch (1K0959126B) was the culprit.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

something coming from Europeopcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> something coming from Europeopcorn:


rs3?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> something coming from Europeopcorn:





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> rs3?


RS3 Grille at least?!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> RS3 Grille at least?!


not yet but what is coming rollsopcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> not yet but what is coming rollsopcorn:


rs3 wheels
rs3 brakes
rs3 window motors
rs3 wiper motor
rs3 engine
rs3 steering wheel
rs3 axles
rs3 bolts
rs3 headlight motors
rs3 door hinges
rs3 sun shade


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> rs3 wheels
> rs3 brakes
> rs3 window motors
> rs3 wiper motor
> ...


ding ding ding, we have a winner


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> ding ding ding, we have a winner


Engine?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I must shamefully admit that I washed the A3 for the first time in 2016.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Unfortunately same here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I must shamefully admit that I washed the A3 for the first time in 2016.


Not due for my 10k wash and wax till may.:facepalm:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ I thought I was the only one


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ^^ I thought I was the only one


dirty car hides the scratches. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine hasn't been washed in...oh I went to the drive-thru once last year. :wave:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Mine hasn't been washed in...oh I went to the drive-thru once last year. :wave:


Mine also - since last June. I washed it last weekend and now all stone chips and scratches show perfectly on the black paint. I was planning to detail it this weekend but it looks like we will have 4-6" of snow. Oh well...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Mine hasn't been washed in...oh I went to the drive-thru once last year. :wave:





Evo V said:


> Mine also - since last June. I washed it last weekend and now all stone chips and scratches show perfectly on the black paint. I was planning to detail it this weekend but it looks like we will have 4-6" of snow. Oh well...


Northshore meetup and bikini carwash?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Northshore meetup and bikini carwash?


Yes. you definitely want to see me in a bikini. :laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Yes. you definitely want to see me in a bikini. :laugh:


Well, theres always that option.ic:

But local hs cheerleader team fundraising season is right around the corner.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

changed oil with this 








Looks like high quality german made oil, new to me. opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sold my LM reps and test fitted some USP wheels. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

looks great diggin those wheels :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Sold my LM reps and test fitted some USP wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, just because KingWulfgar made fun of them for looking small?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Aw, just because KingWulfgar made fun of them for looking small?


well if that works then...

a little Donald Trump but

That grill looks so small. You need to be a real "BIG" man and put an RS3 grill on there


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> well if that works then...
> 
> a little Donald Trump but
> 
> That grill looks so small. You need to be a real "BIG" man and put an RS3 grill on there


Don't turn the RS3 spotlight off of yourself! Where are your parts?!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Aw, just because KingWulfgar made fun of them for looking small?


Haha naw I had those wheels for two years. Wanted to change. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Don't turn the RS3 spotlight off of yourself! Where are your parts?!


11/4/16


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> 11/4/16


So instead of telling us, you're making us wait 7 months? What a gyp.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

npace said:


> So instead of telling us, you're making us wait 7 months? What a gyp.


Maybe it's the euro date format and it will be April 11, 2016. If not, yeah...:bs:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Month day year. Even though logical is year month day. Especially for sorting files. Americans an their day month year is so weird and backwards. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Month day year. Even though logical is year month day. Especially for sorting files. Americans an their day month year is so weird and backwards.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Wat?

America does month/day/year.

Other places sometimes do day/month/year.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought thats how Murica did dates anyways. My Mistake.


OT. 

First hand wash of the day and Audi-Eh3 made an appearance! 

Audi-Eh3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> 11/4/16


euro parts mean euro dates:laugh: The updates IMHO will look awesome!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> euro parts mean euro dates:laugh: The updates IMHO will look awesome!



Euro dates: day.month.year :wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> euro parts mean euro dates:laugh: The updates IMHO will look awesome!


That's what I thought.

And I would expect nothing less with your ride


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Had the intake valves walnut-blasted (and associated seals replaced).
Car starts and idles more smoothly, accelerates more smoothly. Really can't say I am 'feeling' more 'power', since I am Revo Stage 2 and it already pulls hard 
Will watch and see if any improvement in gas mileage.
2006 6MT with 85,000 miles.


----------



## vetaldj (Dec 28, 2011)

Broke that damn plastic coolant distributor nipple that sticks up. Now need to flush coolant to replace it...

Start to get parts for my timing belt change. It turned out I have original still at 125K.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

vetaldj said:


> Broke that damn plastic coolant distributor nipple that sticks up. Now need to flush coolant to replace it...
> 
> Start to get parts for my timing belt change. It turned out I have original still at 125K.


If you can wait, I'd just go ahead and do the t-belt and the nipple replacement all at once. You'll want to replace your water pump when you do the t-belt and you'll have to drain the coolant to do that anyway. Otherwise, you'll have to drain the coolant twice :thumbdown:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Drove past the 90,000 mile mark ^3


:wave:


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Just got some SuperPro control arms with bushings


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Some spring maintenance:

- New cam follower (second one I have replaced)
- New thermostat
- New DV with the GFB DV+ accessories (really happy with this. My old DV apparently was in pretty bad shape because the boost is back and better than ever )


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Got her painted, cleaned up, and now im about to start working on her again. need to shake it up!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Krieger said:


> Got her painted, cleaned up, and now im about to start working on her again. need to shake it up!



Pics!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Picked it up from RAI motorsport. Pretty much has a brand new bottom end, including pistons, rods, bearings, rear main seal, timing guides and chains, upper and lower tensioner, ARP headstuds, front crankshaft seal, gaskets, and other associated hardware. I'll update my build thread with pics and more info, probably Monday / Tuesday. 

Still in break-in period, of course, so no fun times yet. There's also going to be new software sooner than I anticipated, because the car was running pretty lean, and there was evidence that it was running lean for a long period of time, which tells me that the APR software tune they put on with the stage 3 kit was pretty much hot garbage. It shouldn't have been running that lean, and when I post up pics it will make more sense what I'm talking about. 

I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel for the engine side of things. I still need to worry about valves, valve springs and keepers, but couldn't swing it all at once. The new turbo setup will help, because after some good conversations with Ray @ RAI, I now have an idea of what I can do (with less expense than I previously anticipated) with some stuff that's out there. Plus I have a garage full of suspension porn that needs to get done / on the car.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

npace said:


> Picked it up from RAI motorsport. Pretty much has a brand new bottom end, including pistons, rods, bearings, rear main seal, timing guides and chains, upper and lower tensioner, ARP headstuds, front crankshaft seal, gaskets, and other associated hardware. I'll update my build thread with pics and more info, probably Monday / Tuesday.
> 
> Still in break-in period, of course, so no fun times yet. There's also going to be new software sooner than I anticipated, because the car was running pretty lean, and there was evidence that it was running lean for a long period of time, which tells me that the APR software tune they put on with the stage 3 kit was pretty much hot garbage. It shouldn't have been running that lean, and when I post up pics it will make more sense what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel for the engine side of things. I still need to worry about valves, valve springs and keepers, but couldn't swing it all at once. The new turbo setup will help, because after some good conversations with Ray @ RAI, I now have an idea of what I can do (with less expense than I previously anticipated) with some stuff that's out there. Plus I have a garage full of suspension porn that needs to get done / on the car.


That seems like a pretty quick turnaround. Looking forward to more updates :thumbup:


----------



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

Done with my water pump and timing belt. This weekend I will do the brakes.


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

Oil change. Cam follower. PCV. Third brake light (developed internal short). New sub frame dog bone bushings to go with new to me stage 1 bfi motor mounts. Have an appointment thursday to have the resonator removed. Also switched back to ngk from the colder denso plugs I had. Car feels much better. Got my votex side skirts in primer. Need more work still before paint. Also need to sort my front bumper by either fixing it right or finding a replacement in better shape. Really love this car and want another.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

arrived! better air delivery too!


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wrapped the door inserts because they were all scratched. Turned out pretty good and much cheaper than buying the replacement

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> arrived! better air delivery too!


Well...c'mon now...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't drive my A3 today... I drove this. 



















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Well that looks like it would be fun


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Well that looks like it would be fun


Giggling like a little girl every time I punched it. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


>


Didn't realize it was teh v12. 

Must have been bliss to drive.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I love 19x8 ET 50


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

Installed my AMI unit, to go along with my rns-e. Finally was able to snag one on the forum. Just need the Unicorn OEM Bluetooth adapter now. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bigo1087 said:


> Installed my AMI unit, to go along with my rns-e. Finally was able to snag one on the forum. Just need the Unicorn Bluetooth adapter now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have the Tune2Air Bluetooth adapter with my RNS-E and I am a little less than pleased with it. It's frustrating that every time you get in the car, it starts over with the first album alphabetically. Except when it doesn't, and it just decides to play some random song or album. Or when it occasionally actually does start up where it left off...


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I have the Tune2Air Bluetooth adapter with my RNS-E and I am a little less than pleased with it. It's frustrating that every time you get in the car, it starts over with the first album alphabetically. Except when it doesn't, and it just decides to play some random song or album. Or when it occasionally actually does start up where it left off...


Yah...I've read a bunch about it, and it's inconsistencies. Why I'm just gunna wait for a OEM adapter to show up on fleabay.

Have you tried the coolstream BT adapter?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I have the Tune2Air Bluetooth adapter with my RNS-E and I am a little less than pleased with it. It's frustrating that every time you get in the car, it starts over with the first album alphabetically. Except when it doesn't, and it just decides to play some random song or album. Or when it occasionally actually does start up where it left off...


I just listen to spotify now and got rid of all my music on the iphone. no more music until i want it. BTW T, pics coming


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Parts ordered. 

Bilstein PSS10
H&R front and rear sway bars
034 front and rear end links


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Parts ordered.
> 
> 034 front strut mounts
> Rear TT strut mounts
> ...


fixed that for you!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> fixed that for you!


Hey, where are those pics? opcorn:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Tcardio said:


> fixed that for you!


Pixel do the mounts. Pretty inexpensive add on and you might as well do it while they have everything apart. I wish I knew/would have done it when I had my coils installed. I might end up getting them done. Going to be trading some mechanical work for paint work soon. I'm going to try and sneak those into the deal.:laugh:


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> fixed that for you!


Part number on the TT strut mounts?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Pixel do the mounts. Pretty inexpensive add on and you might as well do it while they have everything apart. I wish I knew/would have done it when I had my coils installed. I might end up getting them done. Going to be trading some mechanical work for paint work soon. I'm going to try and sneak those into the deal.:laugh:


I'll come do work on your car for paint!! My black beauty needs love. 


But seriously, I wish i had of done it as well - got that typical rear clunk now.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Hey, where are those pics? opcorn:


two additional shipments are pending so will post when I have all the parts. I am fixing the air intake issue with OEM RS3 parts.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Sold it to another member on the forum. Going to a good person too. he is going KO4 on it very soon. Going to miss her but time to move on as well. Going into lurking mode going forward here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wishntoboutside said:


> Sold it to another member on the forum. Going to a good person too. he is going KO4 on it very soon. Going to miss her but time to move on as well. Going into lurking mode going forward here.


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

wishntoboutside said:


> Sold it to another member on the forum. Going to a good person too. he is going KO4 on it very soon. Going to miss her but time to move on as well. Going into lurking mode going forward here.





krazyboi said:


> Another one bites the dust.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Parts ordered.
> 
> Sticky tires
> Front IE camber plates
> ...


_Really_ fixed that for you!

Seriously though, sticky rubber and dialled in suspension geometry (within the physical limitations of the platform) do more for handling and grip than everything else combined. I have no idea why the general car community, other than people who actually track, don't talk about this more. Stock suspension geometry on any production car is for grandmas and people that don't push cars more than 6/10ths. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> _Really_ fixed that for you!
> 
> Seriously though, sticky rubber and dialled in suspension geometry (within the physical limitations of the platform) do more for handling and grip than everything else combined. I have no idea why the general car community, other than people who actually track, don't talk about this more. Stock suspension geometry on any production car is for grandmas and people that don't push cars more than 6/10ths. :laugh:


Hey, so with your camber plates did you end up cutting your strut towers to be able to adjust the camber with them on the car, or did you have to adjust them and then bolt them back up? That seems pretty inconvenient, although I guess once it's set it shouldn't need to be adjusted again. The nice thing is if you have the Tyrolsport subframe collars you could not only adjust your camber but have it even from side to side rather than just being stuck with whatever is left after the subframe is locked in place.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

All the parts are here except for the rear end links.

-- Tcardio, do you have a part number on the TT strut mounts?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

mypixeladdiction said:


> All the parts are here except for the rear end links.
> 
> -- Tcardio, do you have a part number on the TT strut mounts?


I'm not Tcardio, but here you go: 8J0512149


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, it must be nice having a TT when you're buying parts. Seems like they don't have a million different part variations like we do. 

Thanks for the part number. Doing a bunch of googling on that it seems like this is pretty common practice for a lot of the VW and Audi models. One of the dealers out here looks to have some in stock, I'll have to call them tomorrow to see or otherwise just order through ECS. 

Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Installed a new engine mount yesterday. We took a video to see how bad engine movement was after 120,000 miles on the original mounts. Soon I'll be doing the trans mount and torque arm insert as well.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ok parts arrived with 2 surprises for later

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> ok parts arrived with 2 surprises for later
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> ...


Technically that last one is a picture of a screen...but still...opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Replaced my stock mounts with 120k on them with our Stage 1 mounts. Here's a video of the amount of engine movement before and after.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Replaced my stock mounts with 120k on them with our Stage 1 mounts. Here's a video of the amount of engine movement before and after.


#1: Why the bloody hell would the maker of engine mounts wait until 120k miles to replace theirs?

#2: How loud was the cabin noise after? I've still got a pretty noticeable sound with just the engine side mount after a few thousand miles. I'm thinking about going back to stock or adding some elastomer sheet under the mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> #1: Why the bloody hell would the maker of engine mounts wait until 120k miles to replace theirs?
> 
> #2: How loud was the cabin noise after? I've still got a pretty noticeable sound with just the engine side mount after a few thousand miles. I'm thinking about going back to stock or adding some elastomer sheet under the mount.


#1. Hey, now. When I started working here they already had like 110k, aha. We just did DIY videos and such for install using my car so I had to wait until the timing was right.

#2. The first time you crank it up, it's intense, but after about 100 miles with all of the mounts I don't even notice an increase in cabin noise anymore. Still slight vibration at idle in the steering wheel, but that is also fading away as I put more miles on them.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> #2: How loud was the cabin noise after? I've still got a pretty noticeable sound with just the engine side mount after a few thousand miles. I'm thinking about going back to stock or adding some elastomer sheet under the mount.





[email protected] said:


> #2. The first time you crank it up, it's intense, but after about 100 miles with all of the mounts I don't even notice an increase in cabin noise anymore. Still slight vibration at idle in the steering wheel, but that is also fading away as I put more miles on them.


That's basically the biggest hesitancy I have with going to aftermarket engine mounts. Even with the "softest" HPA dogbone mount I still notice a fair amount of NVH only during certain circumstances. Everyone said it would settle down after a while, I think they meant you just get used to it...but I haven't. It's not awful, but I am concerned that adding even mild engine mount upgrades will turn my car into more of a racecar than I really want at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

TBomb said:


> That's basically the biggest hesitancy I have with going to aftermarket engine mounts. Even with the "softest" HPA dogbone mount I still notice a fair amount of NVH only during certain circumstances. Everyone said it would settle down after a while, I think they meant you just get used to it...but I haven't. It's not awful, but I am concerned that adding even mild engine mount upgrades will turn my car into more of a racecar than I really want at the moment.


You can never have too much of a racecar. 

But in all seriousness, the other day I had a friend with me that knows absolutely nothing about cars and I asked him if he noticed anything weird such as noise or vibration to get an outsiders perspective and he said he couldn't even notice a difference. Same situation when I asked my girlfriend if she noticed a difference, but she also dailies an R32 with Stage 2 mounts so she might not be the best frame of reference. I'll keep everyone updated as I get closer to the 500 mile mark.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's the install video for the engine side in case anyone is interested. At the 1:45 mark you can see how much play was in my stock mount.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> That's basically the biggest hesitancy I have with going to aftermarket engine mounts. Even with the "softest" HPA dogbone mount I still notice a fair amount of NVH only during certain circumstances. Everyone said it would settle down after a while, I think they meant you just get used to it...but I haven't. It's not awful, but I am concerned that adding even mild engine mount upgrades will turn my car into more of a racecar than I really want at the moment.


i have the vf mounts with the dogbpone insert and i honestly cannot perceive any added vibration over stock. the hpa mount is what is causing the nvh. CleanA3 had the puck and took it out and all good.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Replaced my stock mounts with 120k on them with our Stage 1 mounts. Here's a video of the amount of engine movement before and after.


wasted HP averted


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

welp blackforrest lost one customer. bye felicia


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Dave's new mix tape


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow michael u had to go report crew for quoting you. u were the one lying. **** that i will never buy from bfi again


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang I missed all the fun. For the record 3.2 and HPA black mount = glorious. No vibration issues like the 2L 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Dang I missed all the fun. For the record 3.2 and HPA black mount = glorious. No vibration issues like the 2L
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I'm not convinced it's the 2.0T. I've had the HPA dogbone mount/hockey puck/whatever for over three years and I have zero issues. Wife didn't even notice it, and she notices everything like that. Could've been an install issue, could've been the poly in whatever particular mount that person got. :Shrug:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So clearly it's Brent's issue hahaha

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe. Who knows? I remember a while back, like maybe 3-4 years ago, where there was a company that had issues with their poly mounts. It turned out that their supplier had produced a bad batch. I'm just sharing what my experience has been. Besides, I don't see how it would be possible that you and I have the same subframe and on the same body with the same mount, but because you have a 3.2 it somehow has less nvh. It's not as if the 3.2 is a particularly smooth idling engine. Now, if you had a boxer engine or a flat 6......


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Maybe. Who knows? I remember a while back, like maybe 3-4 years ago, where there was a company that had issues with their poly mounts. It turned out that their supplier had produced a bad batch. I'm just sharing what my experience has been. Besides, I don't see how it would be possible that you and I have the same subframe and on the same body with the same mount, but because you have a 3.2 it somehow has less nvh. It's not as if the 3.2 is a particularly smooth idling engine. Now, if you had a boxer engine or a flat 6......


Oh no I totally agree, I was just being a smart ass because I know Brent's NVH is way worse than mine and he has a softer mount than me. He has even reinstalled it a few times.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Don't know what's going on in here but my .02 is that I have the blue HPA hockey puck for about 3 - 4 years and no issues here. Don't notice the vibration.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Don't know what's going on in here but my .02 is that I have the blue HPA hockey puck for about 3 - 4 years and no issues here. Don't notice the vibration.


man, i have the 034 strut mounts, vf mounts, hpa puck and if i have vibration there is no way to know which is the culprit. i can feel the hpa puck more than the insert but hey i am not here for comfort


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Tcardio said:


> man, i have the 034 strut mounts, vf mounts, hpa puck and if i have vibration there is no way to know which is the culprit. i can feel the hpa puck more than the insert but hey i am not here for comfort


I have the 034 strut mounts also, maybe i've just gotten used to it. I had more vibration when I had my mkiv 1.8t with vf dogbone mount.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

npace said:


> It's not as if the 3.2 is a particularly smooth idling engine.


Sacrilege!  Come at me bro!

jk, it is no boxer, but the HPA pucks that we have are fine, one soft and one medium.


----------



## Yordi Koning (May 4, 2016)

I brought my baby to Proline tuning for a little tune up. She was a bit scared, as was I, but she's purring now she's back. Let's take her for a drive!


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

just another 8000 km oil change interval. Starting to prep for my 200,000 km maintenance, dsg filter, dsg fluid, and haldex fluid and filter. Have not done the haldex before gotta read up on it.


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

After my failed S-tronic shift knob mod fiasco ended up sourcing an entire Stronic/dsg shift unit from a 2011 A3, gotta love ebay, it already came with the stronic shift knob standard, had it installed. no heating or cuting requried










Revision K Timing Chain Tensioner installed, so i can be worry free now

H&R Rear Sway Bar got from the forum market place

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/c1Z-QhAnR10FOsGMXxPF_lo4JjVSHR0wWGFNO1F_T0grM8Eqwgg15UTKBlUDg8_7qWUkevhb7Hh_pyd8iXdp1tvgF3CTcAObTMTwwCg5F7aR_kQ-FY5FLqCamECg8zF6pqqVMgjzPBoh7srgHzCGhuzL0dj0t7****NTkFoL56K6eHZGnJOoSAsH0Kncza9ADggZl_X54qQZel70hG1rPEPVRgzaDVZEIYiFfCnEQAKD6UDFWGyWdIWvgL7K18t91zDhEpl8DDuFpkSlujj1H3q07rdhjV_3C88drhCPSU1nDrzuomKTa28UGHeRHhAgjwr2SO5zKF2W9bDRQf71JUZCs_Tzhslk3D6gwdFpPU6CWaJ7yhRYXvp6jzKd1TxlovoeSy6Zl9OgJNW95iX7g6QfuNM8awz2bJA4MRFily5khwaBVfWp6pc7u0as4Tc-NB0hgk6XYhETlToin0WJdWsxWFquSsJXD6xJA69UkhX2a03oKtpX4dnSQCdbDB442d9gVFzPAZLI-DyT0oEFMAdyM-Sxg_zlQI6Wf8lA4ksiLqzrwOm-ANP9HujxhNGr3ZFhRpBKQzhw_ha1JBy1Zo-wEV9ewXly=w684-h911-no

Upgraded from the S3 control brackets to the solid rubber RS3/TT Control Arm Bushings


----------



## Ryman (Aug 19, 2012)

*Got it tinted*


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Put in new front ECS slotted rotors and Hawk HPS pads over the weekend. 
Goodbye warped rotors.


----------



## Ryman (Aug 19, 2012)

Got APR Stage 1 last week! Much fast, such torque.


----------



## Rocco8788 (Nov 5, 2015)

APR stage 1+ intake for me as well. When I had it done it broke up bad under good boost. I was very unhappy but the shop told me to re-gap the plugs and change 3 coils (one was already done 2 weeks ago because it failed) and now it runs great. ate a mustang for dinner yesterday on the way to work. :laugh: Plus love the carbonio intake.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Fixed a bent rim. 
Brake flush due next. Possibly along with stainless lines and new sway bar end links.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Tried my VAG-COM out. Realized I have no idea how to do anything with it. I didn't realize you needed to understand computer coding to use it. I should have saved the money and just paid someone to connect to the car with their own and do what I want to it.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Rocco8788 said:


> ate a mustang for dinner yesterday on the way to work. :laugh: Plus love the carbonio intake


you have stage 1 and you ate a Mustang for dinner? opcorn:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> you have stage 1 and you ate a Mustang for dinner? opcorn:



He didn't say what flavor of Mustang. I'm envisioning something along these lines...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Tried my VAG-COM out. Realized I have no idea how to do anything with it. I didn't realize you needed to understand computer coding to use it. I should have saved the money and just paid someone to connect to the car with their own and do what I want to it.


You don't have to understand computer coding, you just need to be able to follow directions and use the internet. There are plenty of guides out there for pretty much anything you would want to do with it. Ross Tech also has great support, that's why you pay $$$ and buy a legit cable from them and not an ebay knockoff. It is an invaluable tool for anyone who wants to own an Audi/VW and not go into the poor house to keep it running. Be patient, take the time and put forth the effort to learn how to use it and you will be glad that you did. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

got a little engine bling 

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## SerGun (Feb 6, 2016)

Have my bmw wheels installed :^)


IMG_1997 by Sergun T, on Flickr

IMG_1936 by Sergun T, on Flickr

IMG_1881 by Sergun T, on Flickr


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Thats a nice clean a3 ! :thumbup:

Wooble bolts??


----------



## SerGun (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks!

Those are regular bolts on redrilled oem bmw wheels from 5x120 to 5x112


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

Made my own shift boot out of an old LLBean flannel haha. Took about an hour to do, but came out so much better than I expected. Now time to buy a new shift knob!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

I can only think of this...


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Installed new RS grill and clean and polish my headlights











Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## TheKeywork (Jul 19, 2015)

SerGun said:


> Have my bmw wheels installed :^)
> 
> 
> IMG_1997 by Sergun T, on Flickr
> ...


These look great! What size are they?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Joined 200K miles club yesterday on my way to Autozone for brake bulb replacement.


----------



## SerGun (Feb 6, 2016)

TheKeywork said:


> These look great! What size are they?


Thanks!

It's interstate eco tour plus 215/35/19 all round on oem bmw 132 style wheels redrilled to vag 5x112. 10j19 rear and 9j19 front. I'm surprised that 10j on the rear is sitting on stock(!) camber without any rubbing issues with stock arches  Although I have RS3 rear bumper mount


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

unobtainium arrived

19x8 et 50

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*New shift knob operational...*

Thanks to tp_wannabe_s3, success was furthered:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah but did you score any hot new cassette tapes for that player? :laugh:

Fyi i have the same rig:wave:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

eace:



SilverSquirrel said:


> Yeah but did you score any hot new cassette tapes for that player? :laugh:
> 
> Fyi i have the same rig:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow stupid password fiasco. 

Finally back on.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Had a productive long weekend and got some work done on the A3...replaced my front strut mounts with the TT mounts, installed new hubs/wheel bearings, and installed new Super Pro adjustable ball joints. I took the car in yesterday for an alignment and, just for grins had them put the car on their corner balance scales to see how it looked. I had just set the ride height based on looks and evenness, and then adjusted my sway bar end links with the car on ramps to try and eliminate any pre-load. They unhooked the end links and with me in the car it sat right at 50.4% cross weight...I was pleasantly surprised. Got the alignment dialed after that and I am a happy camper :thumbup:

Oh, I should add, when I got there they were aligning a 1300HP MkIV Supra...with a parachute on the back...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Still gotta get all my LEDs installed in tje car and the Porsche caps from Lou. But ive got a um tuned ecu and decatted headers on their way for the car. Yay more r32 noise! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Raised the front up a bit: need to raise it more to level it out with the rear....Finally got some shade!!:thumbup:











Should reduce the level of profanity quite a bit...


----------



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

Done installing my new OEM splash guards.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You tease. Where's the full frontal with the new grille installed?


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Black housing for my headlights with plastdip.





























Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a good mod. Do you like the amber corner? I would think not. DeAutokey that corner with an LED


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> That's a good mod. Do you like the amber corner? I would think not. DeAutokey that corner with an LED


Thanks , i´ll check DeAutokey web site.

Regards from Argentina.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> You tease. Where's the full frontal with the new grille installed?


Pics coming...I just have a few items to add then the reveal


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Got s4 recaros...trying to figure out how to wire the power seats :banghead:


----------



## sprinta301 (Jun 7, 2015)

Have done the following repairs/mods

1. ST coilovers 
2. Sline shift knob mod
3. Ashtray replacement with storage compartment 
4. Rear led light retrofit 
5. Fixed rear washer wiper, motor replacement, hose and spray tip
6. Propeller shaft replacement 
7. Removed shark intake and replaced with OEM 
8. Mudflap install
9. Now coming up a new mechatronic under warranty, phew 

I now have her just where I wanted her


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

Installed a 3" catted DP I bought off a fellow forum member.

The sound had me grinning the whole way to work today


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Day 3 or working on b6 s4 recaros. Driver side motor for seat height is bad - not the motor but the gear. Which is impossible to find. Got PODS out of my seat ready to go into the passenger seat. One of the power switches is brokenot too though. Hopefully tomorrow I can setup the passenger seat and install it with full working power!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

gammerx said:


> Day 3 or working on b6 s4 recaros. Driver side motor for seat height is bad - not the motor but the gear. Which is impossible to find. Got PODS out of my seat ready to go into the passenger seat. One of the power switches is brokenot too though. Hopefully tomorrow I can setup the passenger seat and install it with full working power!


I recently got the same seats and will be going into my car soon (I hope). Good luck and let us know when you get it going.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

matches the rs3 grill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

npace said:


> I recently got the same seats and will be going into my car soon (I hope). Good luck and let us know when you get it going.


Bit of a pain in the ass. Driver's side seat height adjustment gear was flattened/melted somehow so that gets stuck. Almost impossible to find without buying a new seat bottom. Passenger side microswitch gets stuck and doesn't always go back up and I don't know where it's located. However with the fitment, you want these seats at lowest height anyways. 

Next is the PODS issue. I swapped everything over to the S4 seat. However plugging in the A3 seatbelt into the S4 seat rail is a bit of an issue. I am looking into using the S4 buckle and splicing into the PODS connectors (1 is the seat belt switch which goes to the PODS controller, and the other is the igniter for the side airbag). I am stuck on this for now. 

Last issue was mounting. On the A3 seats there is 1 peg on the console side rail by the rear. The S4 seats have 1 peg on each side. Of course the A3 only has 1 hole. So this means you either have to cut off that peg or drill a hole into the car. I'm opting to cut the peg, as I'd rather not drill into the frame.

Besides that it's a great upgrade. The airbag/seatbelt thing is still being worked on, but wiring the black connector for power was easy. On the black connector you have to wire the red/white wire to your fuse box (I went through the carpet, behind glovebox which I had to remove, behind the DIN radio and under the drivers side dash) and the brown wire to ground right under the carpet. The two smaller wires are for the rear footwell lighting, which I don't care enough to do. I'd have to find which wire in the massive wiring harness went to power the rear interior lights. I just wanted power and the better cushioning/bolstering from these. Feel free to send a PM for questions or comments


----------



## aguiar (May 9, 2014)

Hello,
where did you find those i have been looking for a set of those for my 09 A3


Tcardio said:


> matches the rs3 grill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

aguiar said:


> Hello,
> where did you find those i have been looking for a set of those for my 09 A3


they are S3 grills. they come in matt black and were painted gloss black t94


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*finished installing new pads...*










Finished the brake refresh today...Wow! The rear pads are a freaking pain in the azz! I finally rigged the caliper up so it would stay in one place while I used both hands to return the piston to the depths of the bore: that way it doesn't take all freaking day to do it!*%#@! The TAROX calipers in the front are a piece of cake to change pads. . . 3 bolts out to remove the old pads, insert new pads, re-insert 3 bolts! Takes longer to get the car in the air...


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Replaced drivers side axle (torn boot but easier to just replace the whole thing) and found turbo is going out...Ordered Unitronic k04 kit to have installed at KMD next week!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

gammerx said:


> Replaced drivers side axle (torn boot but easier to just replace the whole thing) and found turbo is going out...Ordered Unitronic k04 kit to have installed at KMD next week!


How were you able to tell your turbo was shot?

Did you get the Uni "stock injector" K04 kit? I have been considering it myself...interested to know what you think (if that's the one you're getting) :thumbup:


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

TBomb said:


> How were you able to tell your turbo was shot?
> 
> Did you get the Uni "stock injector" K04 kit? I have been considering it myself...interested to know what you think (if that's the one you're getting) :thumbup:


Smoke boost leak test, checked DV, checked WG actuator and solenoid, checked PCV...I'm holding 15psi not 20 like I used to and I get a squealing noise everytime I let off boost. 

Yep! Got a pretty good setup at KMD tuning who is handling the install. They got me a pretty good deal with the DSG software included as well. They said upgrading injectors aren't needed and from everything I have read, people prefer the UNI tune over APR (which I currently have as well as all their supporting mods). Will write back once it's done


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fresh hand wash and wax for today's road trip! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Changed DSG filter and fluid. Gonna do the Haldex filter and fluid tomorrow, plus the rear diff fluid. Was going to use mobil 1 synth gear oil 75w-90 for the rear diff but can't find any in this city. My choices are Motomaster, Penzoil, Castrol, or Royal Purple synthetics. Royal Purple also offers a 75w-140, is that better?


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ended up using the Royal Purple 75w-90 in the rear diff. Now I'm ready to head down to Whitefish Montana thursday morning for a few days.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*replace rear door latch...*

I sourced a right rear door latch from Ebay (from China), due to the original not locking unless I used the child lock on the jamb. Just installed it, and am happy to report success! Wasn't too difficult, just unhooking and rehooking the exterior handle connection is the most "interesting" part...


I gave up posting the pics, due to the Vortex logging me out and f**king up the whole process:banghead:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

After r&r the right rear door latch assembly this morning, I r&r the door cards to put in the new window switches. The drivers door even got a new armrest...Now all I need to do is get that drivers bolster re-upholstered...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

kgw said:


> After r&r the right rear door latch assembly this morning, I r&r the door cards to put in the new window switches. The drivers door even got a new armrest...Now all I need to do is get that drivers bolster re-upholstered...


How easy was it to get the door cards off/back on? I bought new window switches in the group buy years ago, still haven't put them in :roll eyes:
I'm a little concerned as mine is a 2006, hoping nothing has become brittle and will break.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

skotti, it is actually very easy...Once you remove the screws from the door card, slip a 4" putty knife (or similar) under the rear lower edge of the card, making enough room to give your fingers a grip. Then work your way around the card, pulling firmly away from the door. Once the card is free from the plastic mounting studs, pull the card out a bit, and up to free it from the top of the window frame. Unhook the handle cable, and any electric cable plugs. This is best done with the windows lowered, imho. To replace, plug the electric cable back in, re-hook the handle cable, set the top of the card back into its groove , make sure its seated to depth in the groove, and then just start pushing the edges of the card in firmly, and you will hear the studs snapping into their respective mounts. Put the screws back in, and snap in the plastic trim that covered them. The screws are mainly for the area that gets pulled to close the door; the plastic studs actually hold the cards tight against the doors.

Removing the old switches themselves appears a bit tricky at first, but then you discover that one side of the frame around the switch is flexible. I inserted a dull, slot-bladed short screwdriver, and pryed the hooks out of their seat carefully, and then just pulled up with a slight wiggling motion, and the switches came right out. Insertion is simple.

QUOTE=skotti;98785201]How easy was it to get the door cards off/back on? I bought new window switches in the group buy years ago, still haven't put them in :roll eyes:
I'm a little concerned as mine is a 2006, hoping nothing has become brittle and will break.[/QUOTE]


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

kgw said:


> skotti, it is actually very easy...Once you remove the screws from the door card, slip a 4" putty knife (or similar) under the rear lower edge of the card, making enough room to give your fingers a grip. Then work your way around the card, pulling firmly away from the door. Once the card is free from the plastic mounting studs, pull the card out a bit, and up to free it from the top of the window frame. Unhook the handle cable, and any electric cable plugs. This is best done with the windows lowered, imho. To replace, plug the electric cable back in, re-hook the handle cable, set the top of the card back into its groove , make sure its seated to depth in the groove, and then just start pushing the edges of the card in firmly, and you will hear the studs snapping into their respective mounts. Put the screws back in, and snap in the plastic trim that covered them. The screws are mainly for the area that gets pulled to close the door; the plastic studs actually hold the cards tight against the doors.
> 
> Removing the old switches themselves appears a bit tricky at first, but then you discover that one side of the frame around the switch is flexible. I inserted a dull, slot-bladed short screwdriver, and pryed the hooks out of their seat carefully, and then just pulled up with a slight wiggling motion, and the switches came right out. Insertion is simple.


Thanks- will definitely give it a shot in the near future!


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

TBomb said:


> How were you able to tell your turbo was shot?
> 
> Did you get the Uni "stock injector" K04 kit? I have been considering it myself...interested to know what you think (if that's the one you're getting) :thumbup:


Hey TBomb - so there seems to be a lack of communication somewhere. You DO need the s4 injectors. They can tune it out but I wasn't fully offered that route, and it cuts a significant part of the power from what John @ Uni said. I winded up buying the injectors, and the intake, because the neuspeed intake was too small (smaller inlet piping I guess). I ran into another issue today and that is I have the APR runner flap delete, and the tune does NOT like that, plus Uni said they are no longer doing work on it...basically because it's stupid and no one knows what APR did lol....SO I have to get a new intake manifold now, luckily I found a part out and got it for a decent price overnighted. I don't want to report until I have the new IM in so that I can properly feel the tune, but I was able to get it to hit 22 psi in first gear and all I can say is wow....

DSG tune totally change how TPS works. Definitely need to apply more gas to take off than I'm used to from the stock tune. Launch control is nice, but it literally just spins tires until redline, so until I get 18" wheels and LSD it won't be used too much


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Just some basic maintenance... over 3 days. Damn Germans. They probably lost the war because all their tanks and planes had so much down time for maintenance.



Timing belt/rollers/tensioner/water pump
Carbon cleaning
Thermostat
Oil/filter
Transmission fluid/filter
Fuel filter
Air filter

Note: The larger plastic hose that goes from the PCV valve to the fitting above the oil cooler was almost completely clogged with crud (at 160k miles). Cleaning that hose out should be part of regular maintenance.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Got her detailed yesterday


----------



## kskreider (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm just starting to pay attention to my car but doing A LOT of reading still. Today I added some NGK plugs and R8 coils.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

went into vcds central elect/ internal lighting algorithm and turned on my fogs when turning. kinda of a neat little mod as the fog light turns on in the direction of the turn


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Replaced the front armrest "door" because the latch broke. I probably would have ignored this but since I have to adjust my armrest every time I use the parking brake , I figured it best to replace.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Debadged:













Wash, cut polish and wax:


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Finally found a set of OEM 19x8 et50 wheels! (sorry for the potato quality)










Now I am waiting on black lug caps to come in from ECS and need to find time to install the VWR springs sitting at home.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Got her aligned with a special at my local VW dealership. Love how my audi dealer couldn't figure out my alignment issues but VW fixes it in 1 hour 👍. Also got new tires, replaced the pilot super sports with pilot sport a/s 3+. So far it's driving great.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Intake cam shaft replaced (after 200k miles) tensioner and guides replaced. Cam follower tappet replaced. Good to go for another 100k. Goal to 350k miles. Every thing else is working at optimum.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tiptronic said:


> Intake cam shaft replaced (after 200k miles) tensioner and guides replaced.


Tensioner and cam shaft? Why?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

tiptronic said:


> Intake cam shaft replaced (after 200k miles) tensioner and guides replaced. Cam follower tappet replaced. Good to go for another 100k. Goal to 350k miles. Every thing else is working at optimum.



Great stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

MisterJJ said:


> Tensioner and cam shaft? Why?


Because silly me the follower was not checked in time and it had scuffed the cam lobe. Horriblenoise at idle. Worst than a TDI clatter. And shortening life of the roller tappet. Finally got the funds for repair (car was driveable with possibility of detonating lol). And tensior guide was cracked. 
At any rate it was a long story once again Audi mechanic failing to to diagnose the issue well ahead and I ended up going to an independent and having them discover that issue. Unfortunately audi feels no help can be provided because I took I an independent. So #audiofAmerica gets no credit on customer relations for this repeated issue. Otherwise I'm happy with my mechanic


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> Because silly me the follower was not checked in time and it had scuffed the cam lobe. Horriblenoise at idle. Worst than a TDI clatter. And shortening life of the roller tappet. Finally got the funds for repair (car was driveable with possibility of detonating lol). A*nd tensior guide was cracked*.
> At any rate it was a long story once again Audi mechanic failing to to diagnose the issue well ahead and I ended up going to an independent and having them discover that issue. Unfortunately audi feels no help can be provided because I took I an independent. So #audiofAmerica gets no credit on customer relations for this repeated issue. Otherwise I'm happy with my mechanic


My tensioner had failed too (cracked, missing pieces and not holding pressure). I replaced it at around 135k miles. There were at least 3 or 4 others on the forums at the same time who needed to replace theirs (we shared the tools). Looks like the tensioners are prone to failure and the consequences of complete failure is catastrophic motor damage. 

If you ever have your valve cover off, I'd suggest doing a few more bolts and inspect the tensioner.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> My tensioner had failed too (cracked, missing pieces and not holding pressure). I replaced it at around 135k miles. There were at least 3 or 4 others on the forums at the same time who needed to replace theirs (we shared the tools). Looks like the tensioners are prone to failure and the consequences of complete failure is catastrophic motor damage.
> 
> If you ever have your valve cover off, I'd suggest doing a few more bolts and inspect the tensioner.


Dangit! I just spent 4 days working on all the major maintenance items and was so happy to be done... Then you throw this out there!


----------



## jrode (May 17, 2016)

2.0T Dan said:


> Got her aligned with a special at my local VW dealership. Love how my audi dealer couldn't figure out my alignment issues but VW fixes it in 1 hour 👍. Also got new tires, replaced the pilot super sports with pilot sport a/s 3+. So far it's driving great.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


How do you like the A/S 3+ vs the Super Sports? 

They are on my shortlist for next tires! I have the SS on my other car and love them, but the A3 is DD and it does snow here so figured A/S 3+ would be the best option.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Dangit! I just spent 4 days working on all the major maintenance items and was so happy to be done... Then you throw this out there!


Sorry man, haven't been on the forum in ages and saw your post about 10 days too late. If you don't hear any clatter, you can at least rule out pressure loss of your tensioner.. but whether the guides are damaged... who knows


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> Finally found a set of OEM 19x8 et50 wheels! (sorry for the potato quality)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning! love the RS3 wheels. did you seal them? if not do it!


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Replaced one of my inner CV boots this weekend. Last weekend did the 80k DSG fluid change, and did the oil about two months ago when I got it, and I'm getting close to 5k miles since so I'll have to do it again in a few weeks. I'm good about maintenance but lazy about getting on the forums.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Am I the only one that changes oil even 10k?


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> Am I the only one that changes oil even 10k?


I do 10k changes


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Had the brake fluid flushed



tiptronic said:


> Am I the only one that changes oil even 10k?


I check mine about once a month as it has to be topped off so often. Does that count?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

grawk said:


> I do 10k changes


x2.

Since I burn through about 1 quart every 4-5k miles, I'm replenishing the additives on a regular basis. When I did an oil analysis a while ago it said I could go at least 7500 between changes and that was done on 5k old oil with no fresh oil added.


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

tiptronic said:


> Am I the only one that changes oil even 10k?


While technically you can I'd rather spend the extra money on more frequent oil changes than have something blow up prematurely. I even sent the old oil out to Blackstone Labs for testing, and the results were good, no excessive engine wear detected. 

My rule of thumb on oil changes is 5k, but you do you man.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

New donuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> New donuts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

5 years after the 'famiry' group buy, FINALLY installed my new window switches :face palm:
They DO look great! And the DIYs people posted were very helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

skotti said:


> 5 years after the 'famiry' group buy, FINALLY installed my new window switches :face palm:
> They DO look great! And the DIYs people posted were very helpful. :thumbup:


Pics?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

custom valved bilsteins coming out for winter. :banghead:
Fronts done, rears next weekend. ugh. back to fresh oem early sline setup. now slight pulling to one side and steering wheel off couple degrees, even though i only swapped struts.

might be the last time i do this. what a pita.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Brakes!*

Had a bad rear rotor - it wasn't warped, but it must have been a bad cast. It looked almost like it was rusting from the inside out... but it wasn't rust. 
Anyway, replaced in the rear: 

New Rotors
Hawk HPS pads
ECS SS brake lines
Extensive brake flush/bleed

Working good as new now!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

skotti said:


> 5 years after the 'famiry' group buy, FINALLY installed my new window switches :face palm:
> They DO look great! And the DIYs people posted were very helpful. :thumbup:





vms150 said:


> Pics?


Linky to DIY's pls ?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Bronco said:


> Linky to DIY's pls ?


Sorry, no pics- but the below thread has pics and some useful DIY tips. Also look at the stickied-thread under interior mods, door card removal.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5242437-Famiry-window-switch-purchase!!-Cheeeap


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

skotti said:


> Sorry, no pics- but the below thread has pics and some useful DIY tips. Also look at the stickied-thread under interior mods, door card removal.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5242437-Famiry-window-switch-purchase!!-Cheeeap


Thanks man ! :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Thanks man ! :thumbup:


Dude. I saw a Dakar Beige A3 yesterday in Dallas on my way to work. It's the only one I've ever seen other than yours, and the only one I've seen in real life. :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Put my OEM suspension back on.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Dude. I saw a Dakar Beige A3 yesterday in Dallas on my way to work. It's the only one I've ever seen other than yours, and the only one I've seen in real life. :thumbup:



If you ever come to Vancouver, BC Canada you can see the other, better looking one in real, too !! :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Bronco said:


> If you ever come to Vancouver, BC Canada you can see the other, better looking one in real, too !! :laugh:



There's an 07 3.2 on cars with 55k miles right now. I'm tempted. Always loved that color.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

ceese said:


> There's an 07 3.2 on cars with 55k miles right now. I'm tempted. Always loved that color.


Wow, that sounds like very low mileage ! What are they asking ?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Bronco said:


> Wow, that sounds like very low mileage ! What are they asking ?



Stock picture, description says tan so I have to assume its your color. 


https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/670736867/overview/


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Put it up for sale. Got to Texas and decided it is time for a truck


----------



## kskreider (Aug 12, 2016)

Put my stock rims with Blizzaks back on for the snow season. :facepalm:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

kskreider said:


> Put my stock rims with Blizzaks back on for the snow season. :facepalm:


Yeah, hate this cold weather.


----------



## kskreider (Aug 12, 2016)

MisterJJ said:


> Yeah, hate this cold weather.


Yah, rub it in. At least the traffic here is an occasional moose or a bear and not what you have to deal with in Ramona.

Actually, we are having unseasonably warm weather. This time last year we had 2' of snow already but today it is 70 degrees and we 're lucky to have seen 3" or 4" of frozen stuff. It's all good. I will be back in Northern California again soon enough.

For what it is worth today I discovered one of my stock Audi rims is cracked and barely holds air.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

SilverSquirrel said:


> custom valved bilsteins coming out for winter. :banghead:
> Fronts done, rears next weekend. ugh. back to fresh oem early sline setup. now slight pulling to one side and steering wheel off couple degrees, even though i only swapped struts.
> 
> might be the last time i do this. what a pita.


Would you mind sharing numbers on compression/rebound that you ordered? I've got Bilstein B8. Used therm with the VWR Sport Springs, but the springs were much softer than B8s and they didn't match well. I didn't track and wanted as comfortable vehicle as possible with the lowered suspension. So I replaced the B8s with B4s. Now, the combo of VWR & B4 is the best one of what I tried for a daily driving. But I still have those B8s. I thought if I could re-valve them to match the VWR springs, but who knows the numbers?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

- I put brand new Nokian WR D4 winter tyres on brand new genuine A4 17 inch rims with chrome valves. 
- Same day, I painted previously rusted callipers in black (used E-Tech calliper paint kit).
- Last weekend, I wrapped door trims, the gear shifter surround and the ash tray lid in dark brushed aluminium look vinyl wrap. Pleased with the result.

I'll share all the pictures when moderator approve my account.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> - I put brand new Nokian WR D4 winter tyres on brand new genuine A4 17 inch rims with chrome valves.
> - Same day, I painted previously rusted callipers in black (used E-Tech calliper paint kit).
> - Last weekend, I wrapped door trims, the gear shifter surround and the ash tray lid in dark brushed aluminium look vinyl wrap. Pleased with the result.
> 
> I'll share all the pictures when moderator approve my account.


Sounds good :thumbup: Pictures will be great !


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Sounds good :thumbup: Pictures will be great !


Here you go:

My new winter wheels: 225/45R17 Nokian WR D4 tyres on 7Jx17 ET46 A4 rims. 









Black painted callipers.










Door trims, a gear shifter surround and an ashtray lid in dark brushed aluminium vinyl wrap.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> Here you go:
> 
> My new winter wheels: 225/45R17 Nokian WR D4 tyres on 7Jx17 ET46 A4 rims.
> 
> ...


Never got that color in the states. First time I've seen it. Almost looks like a light Lava Gray, what color is it?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How is the vibration with that mount?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

ceese said:


> Never got that color in the states. First time I've seen it. Almost looks like a light Lava Gray, what color is it?


The name of this color is Dakota Grey Metallic. Not too common in Denmark too, especially on 8P as it's a new generation color and came first at the end of the 8P generation time. The color looks like a mix of gold, brown and grey and changes all the time depending on lighting. Sometimes it's gold, but another time it's chocolate. And it's so shiny. Love this color a lot. The fun story is that I've been looking for a black or white A3 and avoided this car because of color. Stupid me  

Here's another picture


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Love that color. I have run into it a few times on some other models(painted a SQ5 a few months ago that color) but never seen it on an A3.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Also a massive fan of that color. Never seen it before but I love it.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

A few changes are coming! Bought a new s-line gear knob and an Android head unit with a 7" display (plus a free rear view camera as a Black Friday offer). Will post my review after retrofitting it.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Door trims, a gear shifter surround and an ashtray lid in dark brushed aluminium vinyl wrap.



dp_motley, thanks for the pics -> great looking A3 !! I do like the brush aluminium wrap, looks good :thumbup:

Is your A3 a 5 speed ?? I guess we may not have any TDI with manual here in NA 


Thanks,


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Cupra lip is on


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bronco said:


> dp_motley, thanks for the pics -> great looking A3 !! I do like the brush aluminium wrap, looks good :thumbup:
> 
> Is your A3 a 5 speed ?? I guess we may not have any TDI with manual here in NA
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks! I wanted silver brushed aluminium trims first, s-line type. I even bought vinyl wrap, but failed at purchasing the right size. Then I saw a picture of a BMW centre console with the dark brushed aluminium wrap and decided to do something unusual to my Audi instead of mimicking OEM style. It wouldn't look genuine anyway. What trims do you get in the states as standard? I believe you get better interiors (leather seats, etc.), do you?

My A3 is 5-speed because of a small 1.6 engine, as most A3s (8P) in Denmark. The 2.0 A3s have 6-speed manual transmission. You can hardly find a s-tronic or leather seats. Local dealers save on everything or they won't survive. Local car import taxes are the reason. Over the vehicle price, we pay 105% from the first 81,700 DKK (approx. $11,672 for today's exchange rate) and 180% from the rest. Don't forget 25% VAT. So, every bit of an extra goody will cost a Dane 3x times. 

Nice color, BTW, looks gold :thumbup:

Edit: Sorry, I just noticed you are not from the US, but Canada. I wanted to move to Vancouver many years ago. Never happened though.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> My A3 is 5-speed because of a small 1.6 engine, as most A3s (8P) in Denmark. The 2.0 A3s have 6-speed manual transmission.


I believe all manuals here come 6 speed on 2.0Ts. Mine is.



> You can hardly find a s-tronic or leather seats.


Much more common here in NA.



> Nice color, BTW, looks gold :thumbup:


Dakar beige



> Sorry, I just noticed you are not from the US, but Canada. I wanted to move to Vancouver many years ago. Never happened though.


Let me know if you ever decide to visit


----------



## yamato72 (Jun 19, 2012)

Finished replacing the thermostat on my new-to-me '06 2.0 (actually I bought it for my wife). I followed the youtube vid posted by exovcds plus got helpful tips from cvincent78 and ROH ECHT. I took my time familiarizing myself with the motor and found a couple cosmetic items under the hood I'd like to replace. It probably took me 5-6 hours total over a couple days. Cleared the fault with vag-com to get my temp gauge working again, and then scanned and found a couple other faults to track down.

Cam follower service is next and I'd like to repair a spot of rust and buff the headlight lenses this week. Timing belt and inspecting the valves for carbon later this winter. Overall the car is in fantastic shape, very pleased with it so far. I really like this motor with the 6MT, it makes my stock '00 A4 seem terribly lethargic in comparison.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Winters on last weekend (just made it before a snow dump here in Vancouver, BC ;-):


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Traded in the 8P.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

a4000 said:


> Traded in the 8P.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


>


Agreed he got shorted on 1/3rd of the car.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Recently, I replaced a SE gear shifter knob with this perforated s-line one. The look inside the car changed immediately. 










Also, I replaced the OE halogen reverse lights with LED. Here's a picture of the LED vs OE halogen bulb.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Agreed he got shorted on 1/3rd of the car.


Lol, silly hatchback kids


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

FINALLY FIXED MY BOOST. Hose clamp on the charge pipe was off center (slipping at 20psi). Finally got it straightened and tight. With the k04 this thing boosts to 26psi or so and is stupid fast.

However I've been thinking. I recently bought a tacoma as a daily to leave the A3 as a fun car or even sell it. One of the reasons was that I knew I would infinitely dump money into the A3 to always make it better and more stylish. At what point is it too much? At what point do I stop because realistically I could have just bought something newer and more fun? I know keeping it will mean s3 front bumper, carbon bits, LSD etc...when do I stop and realize all this mod money could have put me in a GT4 let's say?


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

gammerx said:


> FINALLY FIXED MY BOOST. Hose clamp on the charge pipe was off center (slipping at 20psi). Finally got it straightened and tight. With the k04 this thing boosts to 26psi or so and is stupid fast.
> 
> However I've been thinking. I recently bought a tacoma as a daily to leave the A3 as a fun car or even sell it. One of the reasons was that I knew I would infinitely dump money into the A3 to always make it better and more stylish. At what point is it too much? At what point do I stop because realistically I could have just bought something newer and more fun? I know keeping it will mean s3 front bumper, carbon bits, LSD etc...when do I stop and realize all this mod money could have put me in a GT4 let's say?


Its all up to you and what you want out of it. 

I have a plan for my girls A3 and once my plan starts coming together and I get it to where I want, then I make a decision at that point. 

I did the same thing with my A4. I had a serious plan in my mind of what I wanted it to look like, both inside and out. I am at that point now where there is nothing left for me to do on the outside and the only thing left is the inside. (S4 Recaros and S4 upper black trim) then its on to the 2.7t swap that I started building.

Once all that is done, Ill be finished and will just enjoy it


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

MurkyRivers said:


> Its all up to you and what you want out of it.
> 
> I have a plan for my girls A3 and once my plan starts coming together and I get it to where I want, then I make a decision at that point.
> 
> ...


There's still a lot I want to do. But I've already put ~$18 into the car in both mods and maintenance. I could easily drop another ~$12k. Then after all that, especially with the amazing performance spike in cars the last 3 years, I could have wound up with something even better and more modern.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

gammerx said:


> There's still a lot I want to do. But I've already put ~$18 into the car in both mods and maintenance. I could easily drop another ~$12k. Then after all that, especially with the amazing performance spike in cars the last 3 years, I could have wound up with something even better and more modern.


Honestly, its hard to say. It just really depends on what you want from it. If you think dropping another 12k into it will still keep you happy then go for it.

If you think that dropping another 12k will make you happy but you still will be wanting other cars with better tech, then youll lose interest pretty quick and start to regret the even deeper investment.

I dont think I would ever invest that much money into the A3 or the A4 and mainly because I buying everything second hand, well all the things I can find. 

For me, the A4 and the A3 are fun things to occupy my time. Eventually I will get another car but that doesnt mean I will get rid of these two. It just means Ill have them on the side to drive when I want or give them to my kids.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Finally deleted the front license plate lol.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

MurkyRivers said:


> Honestly, its hard to say. It just really depends on what you want from it. If you think dropping another 12k into it will still keep you happy then go for it.
> 
> If you think that dropping another 12k will make you happy but you still will be wanting other cars with better tech, then youll lose interest pretty quick and start to regret the even deeper investment.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. I mean half of that cost was maintenance (blew the cam and oil pan sealants...timing belt blah blah long story). Half was k04 upgrade and the b6 s4 seats. I'm just seeing so many awesome cars come out that it's hard to justify continuous spending on the a3 when there's better stuff to enjoy


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

gammerx said:


> Makes sense. I mean half of that cost was maintenance (blew the cam and oil pan sealants...timing belt blah blah long story). Half was k04 upgrade and the b6 s4 seats. I'm just seeing so many awesome cars come out that it's hard to justify continuous spending on the a3 when there's better stuff to enjoy


I feel the same way but at what cost will you enjoy those new vehicles. Sure their fun and have newer tech but you're gonna pay for it. If you own your A3 outright, then there's nothing wrong with getting a newer car and still mod the A3, just at a slower pace.

If not, then you just gotta decide what sounds more fun to you. Getting out of a vehicle you've invested so much into is often a pull at the heart strings but that can quickly be overcome by something that not only replaces but provides a new level of enjoyment. 

I plan on getting an SUV, cause I have a huge family, and then a B8.5 S4 ... Maybe.... Well see lol


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

MurkyRivers said:


> I feel the same way but at what cost will you enjoy those new vehicles. Sure their fun and have newer tech but you're gonna pay for it. If you own your A3 outright, then there's nothing wrong with getting a newer car and still mod the A3, just at a slower pace.
> 
> If not, then you just gotta decide what sounds more fun to you. Getting out of a vehicle you've invested so much into is often a pull at the heart strings but that can quickly be overcome by something that not only replaces but provides a new level of enjoyment.
> 
> I plan on getting an SUV, cause I have a huge family, and then a B8.5 S4 ... Maybe.... Well see lol


Yeah that's true. I bought a new tacoma as a daily so I'm not necessarily jumping into another fun car anytime soon...but I wouldn't mind selling the A3 now to pay other bills and take care of other stuff until I hit a couple pay raises and pay off the tacoma


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Tcardio has a burrito, and over here you got a taco.... getting hungry now.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Installing some much needed coilovers


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

I see only a car without wheels? Where are the coilovers?


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

dp_motley said:


> I see only a car without wheels? Where are the coilovers?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Do you fit them yourself? I used to pay US$200 to my auto mechanic every time I replaced struts and shocks. After three times, I got tired and stopped experimenting with suspension.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

dp_motley said:


> Do you fit them yourself? I used to pay US$200 to my auto mechanic every time I replaced struts and shocks. After three times, I got tired and stopped experimenting with suspension.


Yeah I do it myself. I enjoy working on cars.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice ride height. I'm not asking about steering as I know it's good with this setup, but can you comment on comfort? I know it's subjective but anyway.

I'd try to work on my car myself if I had a place, but I don't have a garage. I park my car at a common parking place.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

So far it feels better than stock but it really felt like something was wrong with my stock suspension. 

I have the dampening set at 10 rear and 8 front. I've only driven it around the neighborhood so far but I love that it doesn't squat in the rear/lift in the front with take off. Something I was really looking to remedy. 

Since this is my girls car, if it's too stiff for her, which I don't think she'll notice, then I'll soften it up.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MurkyRivers said:


> ... if it's too stiff for her, which I don't think she'll notice, then I'll soften it up.


:laugh:


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

rolled over 111k, 
Changed transmission gear oil, 
replaced rear hatch seal, :thumbup:
cried with it when I saw all of the TDI's in the back lot at my Audi dealership. I was so excited to see so many A3 sportbacks, but then I saw the tags in the windows labeling them all as not for sale.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

A3REDT said:


> rolled over 111k,
> Changed transmission gear oil,
> replaced rear hatch seal, :thumbup:
> cried with it when I saw all of the TDI's in the back lot at my Audi dealership. I was so excited to see so many A3 sportbacks, but then I saw the tags in the windows labeling them all as not for sale.


Just think about how many of those cars have the titanium package seats, headliners, and RSN-E units in them. Audi should offer those interiors to all of us who are patiently waiting for our airbag replacements:laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

A3REDT said:


> cried with it when I saw all of the TDI's in the back lot at my Audi dealership. I was so excited to see so many A3 sportbacks, but then I saw the tags in the windows labeling them all as not for sale.


Are you saying there are new A3 TDI Sportbacks in NA ? I thought the only Sportbacks we get are the e-trons


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Most of them were 8p A3's that have been "bought back". There were more 8v A3's behind my shot, but that was all of the 8ps.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

We have an 8V sportsback Etron in the shop right now that was hit super hard in the rear. Don't think it will total because it's so new but it's going to be close. I will try and get a few pics of it if I get a chance. Haven't spent to much time checking the car out but I'm not to impressed. The interior looks cheap and poorly made. Personally I hate the new RSN-E. Looks awful when the display is sticking out of the dash. I would much rather have one that is mounted in the dash like the 8p's.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

AngryGiraffe said:


> We have an 8V sportsback Etron in the shop right now that was hit super hard in the rear. Don't think it will total because it's so new but it's going to be close. I will try and get a few pics of it if I get a chance. Haven't spent to much time checking the car out but I'm not to impressed. The interior looks cheap and poorly made. Personally I hate the new RSN-E. Looks awful when the display is sticking out of the dash. I would much rather have one that is mounted in the dash like the 8p's.


I agree. I hate the whoe interior of the US 8V. If I had the 2.5 engine then I could easily ignore it


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Looks awful when the display is sticking out of the dash. I would much rather have one that is mounted in the dash like the 8p's.


100% agree. Looks like a total afterthought.

In other news, I just replaced the smaller of my two rad fans.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Had to replace bad coil pack. At 53k miles. Replaced all with 4 new ones.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy New Year peeps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> Happy New Year peeps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh. Wish the Q3 climate controls would work in the pre-facelifts. Looks so much nicer.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

TBomb said:


> Ugh. Wish the Q3 climate controls would work in the pre-facelifts. Looks so much nicer.


Thanks for ruining my first day back to work


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

gammerx said:


> Thanks for ruining my first day back to work


sorry for that but the unit was such a great deal to purchase from Poland that I couldn't resist. The white display is a great edition and plays off the Rnse and instrument cluster.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bought a CRDT4 TDI-Tuning box with 7 different maps included, from fuel economy to high performance. Hands are itching to go and install it


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

dp_motley said:


> Bought a CRDT4 TDI-Tuning box with 7 different maps included, from fuel economy to high performance. Hands are itching to go and install it


you will like that! Post a review as it will be good


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Tcardio said:


> you will like that! Post a review as it will be good


I will. Just read the installation manual and got to know that I need a lift because the boost sensor is only accessible from beneath the car.


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Added these last week









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Bought her some new brakes. Need a rebuild and powder coat them install in spring


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Took it to the auto parts store to get some soap, on the way back things got a little speedy... When I got back there was a strange smell in my carport- sorry brakes. After they cooled a little bit I gave it a good bath to thoroughly remove all of the road salt.


----------



## PanaMan (Nov 22, 2012)

arielcastillo said:


> Installed new RS grill and clean and polish my headlights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an Ebay RS grill or actual OEM RS grill?


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

PanaMan said:


> Is this an Ebay RS grill or actual OEM RS grill?


Ebay grill 80 usd. Don't come with Audi badge. I've recycled the oem badge.
Acceptable quality. 

Another pict










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PanaMan (Nov 22, 2012)

What lip is that?


----------



## PanaMan (Nov 22, 2012)

arielcastillo said:


> Ebay grill 80 usd. Don't come with Audi badge. I've recycled the oem badge.
> Acceptable quality.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks awesome! how did you attach the badge? did you cut it out of the oem grill?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

PanaMan said:


> What lip is that?



Hi PanaMan,

the lip is part of the Votex Body Kit (shown below). BTW I do have this kit for sale.














Cheers,


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

PanaMan said:


> Looks awesome! how did you attach the badge? did you cut it out of the oem grill?


No, grill have a base with two screws from behind. you only have to attach the oem badge in the front and voila.
Regards!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

PanaMan said:


> What lip is that?


That's my car. Genuine Votex lip.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Tcardio said:


> you will like that! Post a review as it will be good


I didn't like it so far. I didn't notice any power gain, but what I noticed immediately were louder engine sound, detonation and spark knocks. I contacted support and they sent me an end cap to put on a tuning box end of the harness to disable the box. I'm going to send the box to them for inspection. I hope there was something wrong with the box or software. Otherwise it would mean the box isn't good for my engine and I would have to return it.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Partial 55k service. Replaced cabin filter and intake filter. That hose clamp behind the mass flow sensor is a pain to put back.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Added some rubber floor mats. Gravel/dirt driveway + weekly rains meant my carpet floormats were getting trashed every week. Rubber ones seem much easier to clean but also seem to show a lot more. here they are after one day of use:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

A3REDT said:


> Added some rubber floor mats. Gravel/dirt driveway + weekly rains meant my carpet floormats were getting trashed every week. Rubber ones seem much easier to clean but also seem to show a lot more. here they are after one day of use:
> [URL=http://s173.photobucket.com/user/corvettekid92/media/WP_20170127_006_zpswtpcmv7t.jpg.html][/QUOTE]
> 
> I have those as well. Yeah they show more but I love them. Easy to clean, look good, and trap a lot.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

another fecking dealership ****show. Lock mechanism broken so in it goes to the local dealership via tow. Lock mechanism fixed. Driving around for a couple of weeks and while on the freeway at night, tpms light shows. No horn and no signals and no airbag. Steering controls all not working. So I bring it to another dealership (far away)where my buddy and favorite tech works. He removes the cover to the lock mechanism to check the steering control module and a plastic piece falls to the carpet. He removes the module and one of the locking plastic pins falls to the carpet. The module is in front of the lock mechanism. The module thus cannot connect properly and thus the steering wheel controls don't work.

I am on a rant yes. With efficiency and productivity being monitored, techs are always rushing to complete jobs and unfortunately for me caused a problem which could have serious consequences. In the end just another dealership that just does not care! 

AND in before "Great Story BRO !"


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> another fecking dealership ****show. Lock mechanism broken so in it goes to the local dealership via tow. Lock mechanism fixed. Driving around for a couple of weeks and while on the freeway at night, tpms light shows. No horn and no signals and no airbag. Steering controls all not working. So I bring it to another dealership (far away)where my buddy and favorite tech works. He removes the cover to the lock mechanism to check the steering control module and a plastic piece falls to the carpet. He removes the module and one of the locking plastic pins falls to the carpet. The module is in front of the lock mechanism. The module thus cannot connect properly and thus the steering wheel controls don't work.
> 
> I am on a rant yes. With efficiency and productivity being monitored, techs are always rushing to complete jobs and unfortunately for me caused a problem which could have serious consequences. In the end just another dealership that just does not care!
> 
> AND in before "Great Story BRO !"


Is there even recourse at that point? Will one dealership **** on another's shotty work?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Is there even recourse at that point? Will one dealership **** on another's shotty work?


got the video of the trim panel removal and the broken module pin. Showed it to the other dealership and they are covering the cost. BUT on principle, the repair of the lock mechanism is a no brainer so the work was done in haste and thus mistakes are made. Efficiency and productivity are the hobgoblins for poor repair work in the auto industry


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Coded windows to roll down from fob with VAG-COM, works great. Literally the second I clicked the "do it!" button it started pouring down rain, though. Very easy using the new Hex-Net, it literally required un-checking a box to make it work.

Also changed my service intervals to 5k miles and 183 days since I do my oil changes on half intervals. Was happy to see that it actually saved the mileage I was at beforehand, so my distance to service went from "5600" to "600".

Attempted to get my radio to display my speed, only to discover that it only works on Concert II units, and I have a Concert II+.

Considered playing with my steering, but I have a 5 hour drive in two days and don't want to change it to something that will make me hate my life for all 300+ miles, so I left it where it is.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

A3REDT said:


> Coded windows to roll down from fob with VAG-COM, works great. Literally the second I clicked the "do it!" button it started pouring down rain, though. Very easy using the new Hex-Net, it literally required un-checking a box to make it work.
> 
> Also changed my service intervals to 5k miles and 183 days since I do my oil changes on half intervals. Was happy to see that it actually saved the mileage I was at beforehand, so my distance to service went from "5600" to "600".
> 
> ...


You wouldn't hate your life with the steering change. Bump that **** up!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Finally adjusted the power steering. Factory setting was 7, I took it down to 3 just to make sure I noticed the change. Will see how long it lasts down that low...

Also, played around with the settings for a while and found a setting in the central electronics for hazards on emergency braking. I have only seen it active on another car once, but it probably saved both them and myself lots of time standing in the rain, higher insurance, time in a hospital, etc., so I went ahead and enabled it.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

I wish I could get my Vag Com to work on my car. I'd love to do the steering adjustment among other things.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Checked to see why my right rear turn signal wasn't working. Pulled out the lighting assembly and water started pouring out of it. 
Ordered a replacement from a salvage yard on ebay. Hope its a good one! Looks clean in the photos, but you never know.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VW KEVIN G said:


> I wish I could get my Vag Com to work on my car. I'd love to do the steering adjustment among other things.


Why does it not work? Authentic cable or a knock-off?


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Got my car updated to the new Apr Stage 2 tune, I believe it's v2.4. Awesome update! while I was in I got a UM Tranny & Haldex tune. My car feels like a whole new monster, nothing but positives so far 🖒

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Got LED license plate lights, interior lights and boot light today. Love the result


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

dp_motley said:


> Got LED license plate lights, interior lights and boot light today. Love the result


interior and plate leds were one of my favorite mods! looks good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwanturbo2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Finally installed my intercooler that I bought 2 years ago!! Also did a test fit of the 17z brakes. It was a busy Friday!! 








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Replaced my DSG oil and filter. Man is the bottom fill method messy. 

Next up valve cleaning.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bought a set of s-line half leather/alcantara seats and an A4 B8 steering wheel. Waiting for it all to arrive from Poland.

Next weekend I'm going to change to summer wheels. It's gonna be brand new 18" RS3 silver rotors and Dunlop Sport Maxx RT2 tyres.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

decided it was time to install the rear footwells which was easy peasy. Then while the cover was off, I decided replace it with the storage cubby. The only pain in the ass was the hollow metal rectangle piece that had to be removed to allow the cubby to fit it. Don't know why that was in place but it is gone now. It was also painted gloss black which is strange that Audi would go to the trouble for a piece that is hidden from the consumer


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Are this genuine or aftermarket pedals (or pedal covers)? Look nice!

I bought aftermarket pedal covers last week and waiting for delivery. Curious to see if they were worth money spent.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Fitted brand new wheels a week ago.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

dp_motley said:


> Are this genuine or aftermarket pedals (or pedal covers)? Look nice!
> 
> I bought aftermarket pedal covers last week and waiting for delivery. Curious to see if they were worth money spent.


brake is a cover. Dead pedal is from a TT


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

And the accelerator pedal is a rear pedal, not cover, isn't it?

My new purchase: S-line leather/alcantara interior. Heated front seats, heated rear seat and door cards with alcantara inserts. For you US/Canada folks it might not be a big deal, as you get good interiors there, but in Denmark most cars come with basic cloth seats with very small bolsters. I've been looking for seats like these for seven months till I found ones I like. Here's a picture. They are still in my living room, just after thorough cleaning and detailing. I was gong to retrofit them today, but it started raining  Maybe later... I have a spot on a passenger seat that I was unable to clean out with leather/alcantara cleaner and with Fairy. I have to find something more aggressive yet gentle to alcantara.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

dp_motley said:


> My new purchase: S-line leather/alcantara interior.


I always loved those seats, comfortable and sharp looking. Great choice man!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dp_motley said:


> And the accelerator pedal is a rear pedal, not cover, isn't it?
> 
> My new purchase: S-line leather/alcantara interior. Heated front seats, heated rear seat and door cards with alcantara inserts. For you US/Canada folks it might not be a big deal, as you get good interiors there, but in Denmark most cars come with basic cloth seats with very small bolsters. I've been looking for seats like these for seven months till I found ones I like. Here's a picture. They are still in my living room, just after thorough cleaning and detailing. I was gong to retrofit them today, but it started raining  Maybe later... I have a spot on a passenger seat that I was unable to clean out with leather/alcantara cleaner and with Fairy. I have to find something more aggressive yet gentle to alcantara.


The jealousy is huge. Those seats, while available, were a pretty rare option over here. I'd do some bad bad things to get my hands on a full interior from a titanium package car.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

TBomb said:


> The jealousy is huge. Those seats, while available, were a pretty rare option over here. I'd do some bad bad things to get my hands on a full interior from a titanium package car.


Oh wow... I've never known these existed as an option. Those are really nice looking, especially those door cards. If you ever need help with those "bad things" let me know, I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Nothing  I'm not ready to pull the trigger on stage iii because I'm still on the fence of exactly what path I'm going to take for that. I feel like there's got to be more stuff I can do in the interim but what?


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done the same pedals and dead pedal on my car. It is pretty good.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

dp_motley said:


> And the accelerator pedal is a rear pedal, not cover, isn't it?
> 
> My new purchase: S-line leather/alcantara interior. Heated front seats, heated rear seat and door cards with alcantara inserts. For you US/Canada folks it might not be a big deal, as you get good interiors there, but in Denmark most cars come with basic cloth seats with very small bolsters. I've been looking for seats like these for seven months till I found ones I like. Here's a picture. They are still in my living room, just after thorough cleaning and detailing. I was gong to retrofit them today, but it started raining  Maybe later... I have a spot on a passenger seat that I was unable to clean out with leather/alcantara cleaner and with Fairy. I have to find something more aggressive yet gentle to alcantara.



:heart:

Doubt those would come in beige.......


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

*Braile Battery*

Got the Braile Battery installed. It is a bit jimmy rigged but I will work on get it in their nice and flush. The extra 30 lbs makes a small difference.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I listed her for sale..... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ano-Red-Black-Interior-155k-miles-7000-OBO-MD


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

*Procare 5mm spacers*

I fitted 5mm Procare hubcentric spacers to 18x8J ET50 wheels which changed the ET from 50 to 45 yesterday. The spacers are not expensive but they look like quality thing. Each og them weights 155g which isn't heavy, though I don't know the weight og competitive spacers. They seat tight on a hub, no rattles or movements. I can't comment on vibrations yet as I drove less than 20km tour after I fitted them on a bumpy road since installation.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

And your original bolts are long enough to accommodate the 5 mm spacers ?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bronco said:


> And your original bolts are long enough to accommodate the 5 mm spacers ?


I didn't try the original ones as I bought a set of 35mm bolts same day as I bought the spacers.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Picked up some rotiforms while they were on sale... Sorry bout the diiirty car 









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

I never saw these wheels before. 

As to my news, I installed an aftermarket (read: cheap Chinese) rearview camera a week ago. It works well, though there are some interference issues.


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Cleaned the intake valves, 93,000 and they were really dirty. Idles so smooth now but wow were they difficult to clean. Maybe 4-5 hours of soaking, scraping, vacuum, repeat.

Went to put one of the intake bolts back in and it just spins, never even started to tighten so I'm going to have to take the manifold off and helicoil it.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Got new steering wheel. I don't know what exactly Audi it is from, perhaps Q5.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Hendricks433 said:


> Cleaned the intake valves, 93,000 and they were really dirty. Idles so smooth now but wow were they difficult to clean. Maybe 4-5 hours of soaking, scraping, vacuum, repeat.
> 
> Went to put one of the intake bolts back in and it just spins, never even started to tighten so I'm going to have to take the manifold off and helicoil it.


Well tha sucks ass, especially since you just did all that work... I was going to clean mine at 105k, buuuut my car is pretty low and just complicated everything. Ill just turn to Water meth to clean em (hopefully)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

dp_motley said:


> Got new steering wheel. I don't know what exactly Audi it is from, perhaps Q5.


Looking reaaaal clean bro

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

GvFx said:


> Hendricks433 said:
> 
> 
> > Cleaned the intake valves, 93,000 and they were really dirty. Idles so smooth now but wow were they difficult to clean. Maybe 4-5 hours of soaking, scraping, vacuum, repeat.
> ...


Yea, the intake manifold was replaced by a previous owner a long time ago. One of the other bolts was a 10mm regular head instead of the T30 like the other so my guess is they f'd it up. 

Getting the manifold off and back on isn't too bad though. The bracket underneath is the worst part.

Highly recommend doing it, especially since being over 100k.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dp_motley said:


>


Nice, but uh... duct tape?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

MisterJJ said:


> Nice, but uh... duct tape?


It's not for a sake of aesthetics 
I'm still doing some tests with a head unit and I need to take it off and fit back often, so I removed all locking brackets temporary and use the duct tape as a handle


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

What head unit is that?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

vms150 said:


> What head unit is that?


It's Xtrons android head unit.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

dp_motley said:


> It's Xtrons android head unit.


Woah... hang on a minute. I didn't even realize that wasn't the OEM head unit! How do you like this one? I have the base model single-din radio and now I'm wondering how hard and expensive it would cost to convert. That looks awesome!


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Hawkman312 said:


> Woah... hang on a minute. I didn't even realize that wasn't the OEM head unit! How do you like this one? I have the base model single-din radio and now I'm wondering how hard and expensive it would cost to convert. That looks awesome!


I like it. It's much better than the OEM Audi Concert. 

The only drawback is that the front face color is darker than the OEM and that my device has only 1GB of RAM (2016 model). 1GB RAM is not enough when you use some memory demanding apps like Sygic simultaneously. Newer (2017) head units of this type have an octa-core CPU, 2GB RAM and they run Android 6.0. They are powerful and fast, no problems with them.

Xtrons is inexpensive Chinese head unit. There are many of this type on ebay. There are two main styles available: a RNS-E style and an Audi Concert style head units. 

The sound is better than OEM (use Poweramp music player). I like a possibility to create playlists, which is impossible with the OEM HU. Music streaming from your phone via Bluetooth (Spotify, Audible or any music player you have). But honestly I don't know why to stream if you can play everything from a SD card. 

A full list of features you can read on device's webpage.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

dp_motley said:


> I like it. It's much better than the OEM Audi Concert.
> 
> The only drawback is that the front face color is darker than the OEM and that my device has only 1GB of RAM (2016 model). 1GB RAM is not enough when you use some memory demanding apps like Sygic simultaneously. Newer (2017) head units of this type have an octa-core CPU, 2GB RAM and they run Android 6.0. They are powerful and fast, no problems with them.
> 
> ...


Do you have to have phone signal for the maps to work or are the maps just stored in the headunit?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Doing an oil/filter change today:










This will replace the oem housing:


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

GvFx said:


> Do you have to have phone signal for the maps to work or are the maps just stored in the headunit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You can use both online and offline maps. For instance, you can use Google Maps sharing your phone network via Hotspot. Or download offline maps to your head unit and use them without internet. I have Google Maps which is free and Sygic, a paid one. The device have two SD card slots that support 32GB each. One of them is dedicated to storing GPS maps (but both can be used for music/video). You choose what you like most.

I always keep my phone's hotspot active when I drive because I always need internet in the car (one of the apps I run, Fartkontrol.nu, needs a permanent network connection). There's a possibility to connect a 3G/4G USB dongle and have permanent internet in the car, I just don't need it.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

kgw said:


> Doing an oil/filter change today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didnt like the OEM? Does it leak? I have a leak from what i suspect is the housing...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GvFx said:


> You didnt like the OEM? Does it leak? I have a leak from what i suspect is the housing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



They are known to break. Metal version is much better.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

What Ponto said...Plus, on my oem, the Allen wrench drain was completely frozen, always had to make a mess when changing the filter. 










Swapping the bypass assembly was not as easy as it looks...I was unable to do by hands alone: had to use a chisel to pop the retainers away from the bypass, very carefully, in order to get it out. Putting it into the aluminum housing was simple.
This one, from GruvenParts.com, has 2 plugs on the bottom. They can be used for senders for oil pressure or temp, and one can always be used for a drain, if desired.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> Got new steering wheel. I don't know what exactly Audi it is from, perhaps Q5.


Looks great ! :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Refreshed the suspension: Bilstein shocks to go with my H&R sprints, new tie rods, control arms, ball joints. Had check engine light for 3 months - turned out to be broken wire in the purge valve so replaced the connector and the wire. Car is ready for an inspection. Good wash, clay bar and wax this weekend. The baby needs some love. I've been spending all the time and money on the house and neglected the car in the past year.


----------



## kskreider (Aug 12, 2016)

Do you know if the xtrons HU will play high resolution .wav files? I often record live concerts at 24bit/96khz (or 48khz) and my Pioneer HU won't play the files.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

kskreider said:


> Do you know if the xtrons HU will play high resolution .wav files? I often record live concerts at 24bit/96khz (or 48khz) and my Pioneer HU won't play the files.


Give me a file and I'll try.


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Build custom exhaust with friends.


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Took my intake manifold back off and drilled out, tapped and heli coiled the threads. Got the manifold back on and in place just to have another bolt not grab threads by hand. Had to take it off and fix the other one. 

When I took it off to do the carbon cleaning my injectors didn't come out. This time 2 came out and they were incredibly dirty. Took the others out and they were all black too.

Does anyone ever remove the head to clean the chamber?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Got this culprit taken care of. After262,000miles, oil Pressure red indicator intermittently popped up. It was Sludge Gunk Debris in the Oil Suction Screen. Engine had to be lifted for oil pan access.









Car is good for another 50-60k


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

I moved to Maine (from Alabama) and so I slapped on one of those aluminum belly pans as they were on sale a while back. My old pan was cracked and falling apart. New one feels solid:


















Also sent an oil sample off for analysis and got my results back. Looking good!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Did you use Blackstone Labs for the analysis? What oil are you using?


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Did you use Blackstone Labs for the analysis? What oil are you using?


Yup, Blackstone. At that change I had Liqui Moly Synthoil 5w40 only because I made a mistake when I ordered -- meant to pick up the Leichtlauf High Tech, which I normally use.


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Oil change, tire rotation, new plugs and installed the red R8 coils.

The engine seems to be ticking quite a bit. Not noticeable inside the car and it runs smooth but pretty loud when the hood is open. Is that normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Hendricks433 said:


> The engine seems to be ticking quite a bit. Not noticeable inside the car and it runs smooth but pretty loud when the hood is open. Is that normal or should I be concerned?


It's hard to say without some audio to listen to, but direct injection engines make more noise because of the high pressure fuel injection. Check it out: http://ricksfreeautorepairadvice.com/engine-ticking-noise-2/


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Took the front wheels off to check the brakes (yellow stuff pads make noise ? ), and raised the coilovers 1/2". It does make the steering feel lighter, and rides a bit better.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bought a rear valance with RS3 design that suit an A3 facelift rear bumper. Here are some pics of the first try out. The thing is made of fiberglass and that's been my main concern. But to my surprise it was flexible enough to not break in my hands  It fitted well and didn't need any modifications. I handed it to a painting shop to paint it gloss black with matte silver aluminium edge (Audi color code LAP6) as the original RS3 diffuser. I'm expecting it to be ready this week. I needed a Y-pipe with a twin tailpipe to fit the opening as I had a single tailpipe before. Bought one off ebay (2x3"). 

RS3 look diffuser for A3 try 2 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr

RS3 look diffuser for A3 try 1 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

dp_motley said:


> Bought a rear valance with RS3 design that suit an A3 facelift rear bumper. Here are some pics of the first try out. The thing is made of fiberglass and that's been my main concern. But to my surprise it was flexible enough to not break in my hands  It fitted well and didn't need any modifications. I handed it to a painting shop to paint it gloss black with matte silver aluminium edge (Audi color code LAP6) as the original RS3 diffuser. I'm expecting it to be ready this week. I needed a Y-pipe with a twin tailpipe to fit the opening as I had a single tailpipe before. Bought on off ebay (2x3").
> 
> RS3 look diffuser for A3 try 2 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr
> 
> RS3 look diffuser for A3 try 1 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


Looking good. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Okay, the diffuser was fitted today. In addition, I had to modify an exhaust tailpipe making one of the tips 1cm shorter then another. Finally, someone has made a diffuser that fits the A3 8P facelift rear bumper! Here are some pictures. 

A3 with RS3 look diffuser 4 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr
A3 with RS3 look diffuser 5 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr
A3 with RS3 look diffuser 3 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr
A3 with RS3 look diffuser 2 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Got a month or 2 till k04 install









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Applied Turtle Wax Tyre Dressing this morning. The shiny black tyres on the silver rims are a great compliment to the glossy black diffuser with silver edge 

A3 - tyre dressing applied by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

dp_motley said:


> Okay, the diffuser was fitted today. In addition, I had to modify an exhaust tailpipe making one of the tips 1cm shorter then another. Finally, someone has made a diffuser that fits the A3 8P facelift rear bumper! Here are some pictures.


Love the look of that diffuser! I have emailed the seller to see if they are willing to ship it to the States(their ad says they only ship to the European Union)it also says it will not fit the S-line bumper, but I'm willing to see if it fits or if I have to mod it to fit. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Love the look of that diffuser! I have emailed the seller to see if they are willing to ship it to the States(their ad says they only ship to the European Union)it also says it will not fit the S-line bumper, but I'm willing to see if it fits or if I have to mod it to fit. Waiting to hear back.


I hope they are willing to ship. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

*Installed an S3 Manual Shifter*

Shift Knob by kados, on Flickr


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Removed the A3 and the TDI chrome letters off the hatch. Debadged, she looks cleaner.

A3 debadget by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

installed 034 street density motor mounts, cts throttle pipe w/ meth nozzle, & spulen turbo muffler delete with turbo outlet pipe. Pretty much maxed out the stock turbo. got to get on the dyno soon!


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Called Audi because my DSG has been acting up. PRNDS light of death 3 times in the last 2 months. Tons of clucking, doesn't want to go into reverse.

Found out I have the 10 year 100,000 mile warranty extension on my transmission. Booked an appointment to take it in.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

does that extended warranty apply to all 8Ps? mine will back up, but doesn't seem to like it... and when moving forward there's a lot of hesitation/almost feels like it's slipping the clutches. not sure it's failing, though- I am an A3 Newby, and lifelong manual shifter, so maybe the DSG is just "different"?


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

A3 Wannabe said:


> does that extended warranty apply to all 8Ps? mine will back up, but doesn't seem to like it... and when moving forward there's a lot of hesitation/almost feels like it's slipping the clutches. not sure it's failing, though- I am an A3 Newby, and lifelong manual shifter, so maybe the DSG is just "different"?


 It's worth giving them a call. They said it's VIN dependent. I have an 09. Sounds like similar symptoms to me. I still have to take it in for them to diagnose but she told me there's an extended warranty on the stronic transmission and it's definitely the transmission that's the issue.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

picked this up last weekend in D.C.

Happy to be back in the vw world.

08 83k 2.0T 02Q.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh sprint blue... how I lust for thee. God there was seriously only 1 or 2 for sale when I was hunting for a 3.2 one. 


Car is filthly... but fencing progress under way!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice post! 

So... to get waaay off-topic... How was your shower constructed? I'm redoing my master bath and have learned way more than I wanted to about all the mistakes that can and are made when building a shower. I get the impression that very few of them are actually built properly and the majority will leak and fail in a matter of months or years. Lot's of horror stories amongst the good advice I've found on the John Bridge tile forums.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Nice post!
> 
> So... to get waaay off-topic... How was your shower constructed? I'm redoing my master bath and have learned way more than I wanted to about all the mistakes that can and are made when building a shower. I get the impression that very few of them are actually built properly and the majority will leak and fail in a matter of months or years. Lot's of horror stories amongst the good advice I've found on the John Bridge tile forums.


This is how we do it on the east coast. Dont know if its earthquake proof...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> This is how we do it on the east coast. Dont know if its earthquake proof...


I'm doing mine like that, using the Kerdi membrane.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Nice post!
> 
> So... to get waaay off-topic... How was your shower constructed? I'm redoing my master bath and have learned way more than I wanted to about all the mistakes that can and are made when building a shower. I get the impression that very few of them are actually built properly and the majority will leak and fail in a matter of months or years. Lot's of horror stories amongst the good advice I've found on the John Bridge tile forums.


Our showers?? lol 

Well been a year, one is 70% tile (ceiling down) to 30% tub/shower combo solid piece. 

Other shower is 80% solid piece tub surround with a line of tiles around the top to the roof. But they do use a full membrane behind the tiles as well. 

Back from construction days 

CRW_3077 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Preformed bath/shower should be pretty much a no-brainer. As long as on the walls they put plastic liner, then cement board, then tile OR they put cement board, then waterproof membrane, then tile. If they did both, the plastic behind and the membrane in front, you can get mold between the two waterproof layers.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

dp_motley said:


> Removed the A3 and the TDI chrome letters off the hatch. Debadged, she looks cleaner.
> 
> A3 debadget by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


Looks awesome man! Im jealous of that bumper/diffuser


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

chrisVWkitch said:


> Looks awesome man! Im jealous of that bumper/diffuser


Thanks mate. It's too bad that the shipping of this diffuser to NA is so expensive.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Did my AC compressor/dryer/expansion valve yesterday... Pain in the butt, but at least I have cold air now! Sort of a necessity in the SE USA.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Cutting it close lol. Around 15k miles though... (cam follower)









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

I wrapped chrome fog grille rings into gloss black vinyl. As my new RS3 grill was going to be gloss black with aluminium surround, I thought the chrome rings wouldn't fit.

A3 S-line fog grills with black rings by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you repaint your fog grilles ? They totally look brand new


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Did you repaint your fog grilles ? They totally look brand new


I didn't. I bought them used last week off different sellers. One of them has some chips and small scratches, but they barely visible. The other one (that was advertised as "with chips") doesn't have visible defects.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> I didn't. I bought them used last week off different sellers. One of them has some chips and small scratches, but they barely visible. The other one (that was advertised as "with chips") doesn't have visible defects.


Good stuff !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

New flat bottom steering wheel, leather center grab handles, hand brake & Carbon Fiber trim (4 doors and shifter surround). 

I've been waiting to get all of the pieces to have everything installed at once. Satisfaction overload on Sunday.. 

20170710_064344 by kados, on Flickr

20170710_065402 by kados, on Flickr

20170710_070333 by kados, on Flickr

20170710_070455 (3) by kados, on Flickr


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

kados said:


> New flat bottom steering wheel, leather center grab handles, hand brake & Carbon Fiber trim (4 doors and shifter surround).
> 
> I've been waiting to get all of the pieces to have everything installed at once. Satisfaction overload on Sunday..


Nice! Where'd you find that steering wheel? Love the red stitching...I have a grey interior, so would prob go for grey/white stitching if they make those...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

FBSW with the "square" airbag? I'm guessing that's one of the custom-made/aftermarket-modified ones?


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Nice! Where'd you find that steering wheel? Love the red stitching...I have a grey interior, so would prob go for grey/white stitching if they make those...


Thanks man. Nice, that would be a good combination. There's an eBay seller in Poland that makes custom steering wheels and other assorted trim pieces for Audi. Here's the link. Check him out. He was really good to work with. 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/fly-designs.tm/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> FBSW with the "square" airbag? I'm guessing that's one of the custom-made/aftermarket-modified ones?


Yes sir, it was custom. Round would've been more genuine looking but to retrofit the airbag and to keep the same steering wheel control buttons I had to go with that option. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

I am not huge on carbon fibre but the red stitch looks great !! :thumbup:


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

Bronco said:


> I am not huge on carbon fibre but the red stitch looks great !! :thumbup:


Thank you!! The stitching and steering wheel are my favorite mods. My original trim had some wear especially on the front doors. The OEM trim parts were about the same price as the CF which I do like.


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

kados said:


> Bronco said:
> 
> 
> > I am not huge on carbon fibre but the red stitch looks great !!
> ...


That looks awesome. I may do this. My door trim and grab handles are really scratched.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Hendricks433 said:


> That looks awesome. I may do this. My door trim and grab handles are really scratched.


I always planned on putting the 3M Carbon Faker film on my trim when I got a significant scratch but mine are still in good condition. I did the GLI shifter trim a while ago with matte film:


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

@Hendricks433 - Thanks. I say go for it man. I checked out the stock OEM Aluminum trim and it was over $200 per piece for the door trim on ECS.. All 4 pieces alone would've been over $800 plus the shifter surround. oCarbon did all 5 pieces for $500. 

@MisterJJ - Looks great! I planned on doing the film originally and realized I didn't have the patience to attempt it. That looks solid.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Finally replaced my radiator fans. It was cheaper to buy a complete assembly than individual fans. I went with the cheapest available from Amazon. Free shipping and arrived the next day. <$100.

Symptoms of failure was the fans running at high speed for around a minute after shutting car off. High speed is very loud and noticeable when the engine isn't running and not normal. I then discovered the reason is that the low speed control failed so fans ran at high speed by default. Further investigation indicated failed resistors in the control module, which is built into the main fan. Took it apart to see if I could replace them but they are potted into place and integral to fan... so had to be replace whole fan.

Here's the New and Old:









First thing I noticed is that the new fan housing doesn't have the slots and flaps in the upper left corner. I always thought these were a good idea, letting extra air flow around the passenger side of the engine at speed and then closing when stopped so hot engine bay air isn't pulled in. So I decided to remove the fans from the frame and install them in the old frame.

Here's the culprit, the main fan with the control built in:









Here's the new motor with separate controller bolted to back of fan. Replacement controllers are available for about $25:









On the old assembly there are two metal clips to retain the wiring harness. I looked closely and noticed an imprint of the radiator fins in the face of the clip. I then checked the radiator and found that it matched up to where my radiator had started a small leak many years ago. I first thought that during one of my repair jobs I must have left the clips high and they damaged the radiator but then I remembered that the leak started long before I did any work on this... so it came from the factory with this problem.









Here's the new assembly. No metal clips, but zip ties sticking up everywhere. These would be sure to damage radiator fins during installation and after due to vibration. Since I'm swapping frames, they get cut off anyway.









Here's a pic of my nuts:








The nuts used on the new fan are much smaller flange nuts. I used the old nuts on the assembly.

Finally, here's a pic of the new fans assembled into the old frame:









I saw some reviews about increased noise but they seem the same or quieter to me. However, my old fans were probably getting old and rattley.

I did not use zip ties or the metal clips. I had to pry apart the channel and force the wire harnesses into place. I highly doubt that they will be coming out on their own.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ you have good looking nuts.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> MisterJJ you have good looking nuts.


Thanks! You're not the first to notice.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Installed a headlight washer system recently after retrofitting bi-xenon headlights. I have to find out how to enable it. I don't own VCDS, but I use Obdeleven instead. A drawback of the Obdeleven is that despite you can change bits in coding, it doesn't provide you with information on each bit functionality, so you have to know exactly what bit in what bite to enable or disable. If anyone knows what bit is responsible for the headlight washer system of a facelift Audi A3 (2010 and up, the one with BCM, NO CECM please), please share the info. 

Today, my auto mechanic and I were busy with assembling the car after an accident. The day ended with fitting a S-line roof spoiler.

A3 8P headlight washer system by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr

S-line roof spoiler glued by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

I slowly started a noice damping project. The bonnet was a guinea pig. First, I attached the Stp Aero anti vibration damper to reduce metal vibration, then covered it with the Stp Accent 10 LM KS noise damping plate. Can't really comment on a result as my car engine, despite being diesel, wasn't too noisy before and, and it's important, I didn't ride my car for six weeks and sort of forgot how it sounded  All the floor behind the front seats and the trunk will be covered next. 

*Layer 1 - Anti vibration*
Stp Aero anti vibration - bonnet by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr

*Layer 2 - Noise damping*
Stp Accent 10LM noise cancellation - bonnet by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

How much weight is it adding to the car?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dp_motley said:


> I slowly started a noice damping project. The bonnet was a guinea pig. First, I attached the Stp Aero anti vibration damper to reduce metal vibration, then covered it with the Stp Accent 10 LM KS noise damping plate. Can't really comment on a result as my car engine, despite being diesel, wasn't too noisy before and, and it's important, I didn't ride my car for six weeks and sort of forgot how it sounded  All the floor behind the front seats and the trunk will be covered next.
> 
> *Layer 1 - Anti vibration*
> Stp Aero anti vibration - bonnet by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr
> ...



opcorn:


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Leaking rear main seal being replaced. Not a fun task by any means.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Got windows slightly tinted today: 70% on the front doors and 55% on the rest.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

BeeAlk said:


> How much weight is it adding to the car?


Not much really. Stp developed this stuff for aircraft, so it should be lightweight. The Stp Bomb that I'm going to use for the wheel arches is the most heavy as it's 3mm thick. The rest of anti vibration plates is only 2mm thick and of course lighter. The noise dampers are lightweight. I don't know the exact weight of each sheet, sorry.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

RMS


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

dp_motley said:


> Not much really. Stp developed this stuff for aircraft, so it should be lightweight. The Stp Bomb that I'm going to use for the wheel arches is the most heavy as it's 3mm thick. The rest of anti vibration plates is only 2mm thick and of course lighter. The noise dampers are lightweight. I don't know the exact weight of each sheet, sorry.


How does it attach? Hood, wheel wells, etc...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Snoopdaclown said:


> This is a awesome thing to do, get aftermarket parts for discounted prices and earn full sponsorships. I am trying to earn a set of coil-overs for my jetta mk6 and need help from the public. Its a great program amd they do all the work for you...
> 
> https://usa.sponsoredteam.com/vehicle-sponsorships/JamesZimmerman
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Reported yet again spammer


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

skotti said:


> How does it attach? Hood, wheel wells, etc...


The back side is adhesive. .


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Replaced the ac compressor and ac high pressure switch on my 2006 A3.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

MurkyRivers said:


> RMS


Do you need a special tool to install it? I am thinking to replace it myself when it fails the next time. First time it went bad around 110k miles. I am at 225k miles now and I have the feeling that soon I have to deal with it again.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Evo V said:


> Do you need a special tool to install it? I am thinking to replace it myself when it fails the next time. First time it went bad around 110k miles. I am at 225k miles now and I have the feeling that soon I have to deal with it again.


I went with the upgraded unit that uses a real seal. The OEM one is so thin that it blows easily. No special tools needed. Just be sure to install the seal into the housing first then install the housing onto the block. 
The reason mine blew was because the PCV failed causing excess crank pressure.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

MurkyRivers said:


> I went with the upgraded unit that uses a real seal. The OEM one is so thin that it blows easily. No special tools needed. Just be sure to install the seal into the housing first then install the housing onto the block.
> The reason mine blew was because the PCV failed causing excess crank pressure.


Thanks! Bad PCV was the reason my first went bad. I replaced it and few thousands miles later I decided to tackle the oil leak. The mechanic charged me around $800 for the labor. Now I replaced the PCV again and I have to add oil every now and then but I don't see the oil underneath the engine yet. I'm keeping my eye on it for now.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I just paid a bushel of money to get the RMS done on the GLI with TSI engine due to PCV fail. Anyone know if this also a potential issue for the older FSI engine? If so, it sounds like a good idea to just replace PCV's on a regular basis to prevent blown RMS.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> I just paid a bushel of money to get the RMS done on the GLI with TSI engine due to PCV fail. Anyone know if this also a potential issue for the older FSI engine? If so, it sounds like a good idea to just replace PCV's on a regular basis to prevent blown RMS.


Seems like more of an issue on the TSI's than the FSI's. For what it's worth, I pulled my engine recently at ~122,000 miles and the RMS looked fine, no signs of leaking. My car has been tuned since 35,000 miles. :thumbup:


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Got emissions update this morning. Then remapped the car (stage 1 + EGR OFF). 

And small upgrade to the interior: a set of new velour mats with silver stitching.

Velour mat with silver stitching by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr
Velour mat with silver stitching passenger by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dp_motley said:


> a set of new velour mats with silver stitching.


Silver stitching... +5hp! :thumbup:


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

MisterJJ said:


> Silver stitching... +5hp! :thumbup:


Definitely yes. No more turbo lag


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

To address a vague clunking in the front, I've,

034 density line strut mounts
S3 front control arm brackets, 
front position control arm bushings, 
new bolts where applicable

This did not mitigate the clunking, so I have ordered the following:

034 front adjustable front end-links, to be installed in a week or so.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Manually adjusted new-installed bi-xenon headlights yesterday. Waiting for new wires to arrive to add the missing ones to a Kufatec made headlight adapter. I hope automatic headlight levelling would work after that.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dp_motley said:


> Manually adjusted new-installed bi-xenon headlights yesterday. Waiting for new wires to arrive to add the missing ones to a Kufatec made headlight adapter. I hope automatic headlight levelling would work after that.


Wow... They're still missing those wires?!? I finally got my harness after many weeks of delays and then they wanted me to send it back... I just added my own wires. That was something like 10 years ago. :screwy:


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Started the process of replacing brakes and rotor's. Figured since i'm doing that I should slap in some H&R lowering springs instead of the original S-line springs I have had for a while. The brakes and rotors are gonna be easy but getting those bolts out of the front axle's put a stop to the coil spring swap.... for now......


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

MisterJJ said:


> Wow... They're still missing those wires?!? I finally got my harness after many weeks of delays and then they wanted me to send it back... I just added my own wires. That was something like 10 years ago. :screwy:


They're messing with the wires all the time if to believe rumors online. I had to check out before installation, but I decided to install first and check if it worked. I already had a long conversation with their tech. support regarding wrong guidlines on the wire connection as they seem to forget of facelift (2010+) cars that have BCM. But finally it was sorted out. Everything regarding headlight and washer system works but headlight levelling system. 

My original halogen plug had 9 pins occupied of 10 (the 10th powers side markers which we don't use in Europe). But the 10-pole plug of the adapter has 6 pins occupied only. Pins 1-3 that should power the adjuster motor don't exist in the adapter. I emailed Kufatec and they, instead of sending me the missing wires right away, started asking if I ordered a wrong adapter, the one for headlights with AFS. But no matter if the headlights with or without AFS, there are still adjusting motors and they must be powered.

I'm unsure if I want to wait for them to send me the missing wires with terminals. I went to a local VW dealer and ordered a set of repair wires. They should arrive today. I just don't understand why should I pay €40 for the repair wires when I already paid €325 for the headlight auto levelling system with the adapter.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rear Wiper Delete


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

L_A_456 said:


> Started the process of replacing brakes and rotor's. Figured since i'm doing that I should slap in some H&R lowering springs instead of the original S-line springs I have had for a while. The brakes and rotors are gonna be easy but getting those bolts out of the front axle's put a stop to the coil spring swap.... for now......


You can remove the struts without disconnecting the axles. You get enough play in and out from the inner cv joint rollers.
Disconnect frb links both sides. Headlight lev, Disco 3 ball joint nuts, remove pinch bolt. Loosen 3 strut mount bolts enough to wiggle strut arount but not fall down..... this is key to prevent the strut from binding in the clamp while it is spread open. Get a good spreader.
Push mf. Control arm down and jam a 2x4 block between the frb and arm, and swing the hub/caliper out of the way, support on milk crate etc. 
Spread open the clamp.
And lower off of the strut. Now hold strut with one hand, reach over the top and loosen the strut mount bolts the rest of the way by hand, and pull out your strut.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Continued the noise dampening project last weekend. Covered the boot and the space under the rear cushion. 

Noise damping - back by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Installed this mint MK2 TT FBSW, obtained from louiekap:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> Continued the noise dampening project last weekend. Covered the boot and the space under the rear cushion.
> 
> Noise damping - back by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr



Did it make much of a difference?


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cam chain tensioner replacement. If you didn't see it on the tech forum then I'll post it here because BPY owners need to be aware. This can blow your engine if ignored. Thankfully I changed mine just in time!


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Barn01 said:


> Cam chain tensioner replacement. If you didn't see it on the tech forum then I'll post it here because BPY owners need to be aware. This can blow your engine if *oil changes are* ignored. Thankfully I changed mine just in time!


FTFY. Lots of coked oil deposits in your pictures, typical of oil sludge build up from poor maintenance/oil quality. Shouldn't be a worry with proper maintenace. How many kilometers?


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> FTFY. Lots of coked oil deposits in your pictures, typical of oil sludge build up from poor maintenance/oil quality. Shouldn't be a worry with proper maintenace. How many kilometers?


286k km's, oil is changed every 8k thats half way on my service minder. Oil used is Castro syntec 5w30.

The stock cam chain tensioner is garbage. 

Don't forget the extra heat that is generated in there post failure. The chain is wearing down on steel and aluminum. The debris from both are contaminating the oil. Not to mention the plastic sliders that were destroyed. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

ceese said:


> Did it make much of a difference?


It did. The ride is quieter now. However, for the best result you should cover everything: firewall, floor, roof, doors. This, if done right, would decrease noise by 3-4 dB. 3-4 dB for a human ear is like twice as loud/quiet. In my case, I reduced the noise coming from the most noisy part of a hatchback: the boot and rear wheel arches. But now noise through the doors and floor is more audible because the loudest source is isolated  More audible doesn't mean louder of course.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dp_motley said:


> It did. The ride is quieter now. However, for the best result you should cover everything: firewall, floor, roof, doors. This, if done right, would decrease noise by 3-4 dB. 3-4 dB for a human ear is like twice as loud/quiet. In my case, I reduced the noise coming from the most noisy part of a hatchback: the boot and rear wheel arches. But now noise through the doors and floor is more audible because the loudest source is isolated  More audible doesn't mean louder of course.


Traditionally, my solution to a noisy car has always been to turn up the stereo.:laugh:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Did some searching and found out that Mk 2 driver airbags are not on the recall list...I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

I thought about my car today and I'm still collecting parts for a "massive" build day/week, but today was watching "Motorway Cops" Episode 2 on Netflix and had to share. Overview; these cops drive a BMW 3 series. The lads in the A3 get away (barely) and are tracked down by foot..anyways, was happy to hear the following commentary: 










Narrator: “The cops' 3 Series BMW is a fast car but it’s not as quick as the Audi.” 
Driver Cop: “To capture these people, we need to employ unmarked vehicles and *high-performance vehicles*.”


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Took it on an intense fall cruise with a bunch of VAG enthusiasts


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

Finally replaced the passenger doors that were crunched before I bought the car.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Changed my fuel filter as part of my steady stream of 80k maintenance I'm doing when time allows. This was a switch from the 6.4 Bar to the 6.6 Bar filter. Never had any issues with the previous filter and haven't noticed a change since, but it's nice to know I've upgraded the car in another incremental way.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looks like you drove THRU the cornfield!










Moomtaz said:


> Took it on an intense fall cruise with a bunch of VAG enthusiasts


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Rear LH window regulator replacement.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Engine oil change, DSG oil change, interior cleaning, finally connected my second fog light that came loose 2 years ago

I try to troubleshoot the driver window motor again. I replaced the regulator, the harness, the motor itself and still doesn't move. Other 3 windows move without problem


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Evo V said:


> I try to troubleshoot the driver window motor again. I replaced the regulator, the harness, the motor itself and still doesn't move. Other 3 windows move without problem


Can you open/close the window when using the driver's door lock cylinder with the key?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> Can you open/close the window when using the driver's door lock cylinder with the key?


No, the window doesn't move at all. I replaced the motor with another one few months ago but still the same.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Evo V said:


> No, the window doesn't move at all. I replaced the motor with another one few months ago but still the same.


power/ground correctly available at the door control module?


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*Added bluetooth audio streaming*

Have an RNS-E and got tired of just using my mmi to aux cord adapter. Bought a bluetooth receiver for $22, and mounted it on the dash. It has a built in battery, so I applied some velcro to mount it just incase I want to take it off to use on a stereo system or home theatre setup. Mounted it near my hands because it turns off after a few minutes inactivity. So as soon as I get in the car, I push the center for 3 seconds and I'm able to stream. Another plus is that it is NFC, so when I want to pair another phone that has NFC, I can just hold down the button to enable pairing a device, and tap my phone. 










The aux to mmi cable : IMAGE Audi A4 A6 Aux AMI MMI Interface 3.5mm Jack MP3 Cable For Audi A3 3rd/A8/Q5 - $9.99

Aux extension cord : C2G/Cables to Go 13787 3.5 mm M/F shielded Stereo Audio Extension Cable (6 Feet/1.82 Meters) - $3.99 

Etekcity Wireless Bluetooth 4.0 Receiver Audio Adapter (NFC-Enabled) for Sound System - $22.78 

Total: $36.76, and it can be used on other stereo systems


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

My armrest was getting to look like a sack of potatoes...No, really!  So I bit the bullet and got this one from Lithuania (via eBay)










Quite happy with it! The texture of it actually mates well with the Alcantara on the Mk 2 TT seats...Way better than the sack of potatoes that was there!


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Replaced my reverse lights with LED’s from DeAutoKey

Holy cow! I can finally see again when backing up at night.


----------



## kskreider (Aug 12, 2016)

Just a few small things today:
New plugs
New coils
DSG service
Haldex service
Stage 1 ECU tune
Stage 1 DSG tune

:screwy:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Put the fender flare in to secure the bumper and remove the screw attachment so no more rubbing and no more bumper kick out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> Put the fender flare in to secure the bumper and remove the screw attachment so no more rubbing and no more bumper kick out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. That's a subtle mod that makes a big difference IMO. I need to do this at some point, because I get tired of the little corner of the rear bumper kicking out. :thumbup:


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Replaced my PCV valve and ended up having to retap 4 of the threads.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> Put the fender flare in to secure the bumper and remove the screw attachment so no more rubbing and no more bumper kick out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great looking ride, Tcardio :thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

So after some research I finally decided to buy this ClearMounts phone holder. Someone posted it here on vwvortex in the past and I liked it. $30.

Take the vents out, slide the bracket on, vents back in, attach the phone cradle.






















Their web site shows that you can pull the vents out just with your fingers, mine required a bit more force than that - had to pry them out with trim tools but not a big deal.


Overall, pretty happy with the look (integrates well with the interior, not invasive) and functionality :thumbup:



Cheers,


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally got around to this. Didn’t take long










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Gettin up there










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

yowzaa said:


> To address a vague clunking in the front, I've,
> 
> 034 density line strut mounts
> S3 front control arm brackets,
> ...


My clunking sound ended up being the front coilovers, which had approximately 80k miles. I switched back to my oem dampers and that totally eliminated the noise!


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> Finally got around to this. Didn’t take long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where’d you get the set?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Robin_a3 on audisportnet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tcardio, do you have a link to his thread about them over there?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

vms150 said:


> Tcardio, do you have a link to his thread about them over there?



Don't people know how to use Google?

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/JAEL...A6-TT-Q5-Q7-Projector-Puddle/32814499952.html

There are several variations on aliexpress.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Received a deposit for black beauty today. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Finally got around to installing the LED reverse lights from deAutoKey-
HOLY CRAP! They are bright- really illuminate the area behind the car. No pics- too damn bright for my phone camera!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

vms150 said:


> Tcardio, do you have a link to his thread about them over there?


http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/retro-fitting-puddle-lights.357001/#post-3165067


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Gave the diffuser and splitter a fresh look with the Matt aluminum paint










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Picked these up, old school greatness!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> Gave the diffuser and splitter a fresh look with the Matt aluminum paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those accents though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

H&R coilovers installed last saturday











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Finally got around to doing a brake fluid flush. Also finally got around to installing the stainless steel braided brakelines to go along with the fronts! It would have been a short labor, except for the brake lines! The power bleeder makes short work of bleeding/flushing the lines/system, but the insane neighborhood of the rear brake bleeder nut turns the air freaking electric blue!!

Not to mention the pain and suffering inflicted on my old body from crawling around on the concrete!!:thumbdown:

Ahh, the simple virtue of doing the right thing! No matter the cost! Moah better braking!! Do it! (Unless you already have.)


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Front rotors were showing abnormal rusting and I was getting a really mushy brake. I Changed the Brake Master Cylinder last night. It's a lot better now but it still feels kinda mushy. I'm not sure if it's because the rotors aren't clean, there is still air in the system or because I used a cheap aftermarket master?


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

installed deAutoKey/deAutoLED daytime running LED's. Almost plug n play, just had to shave a couple of plastic nubs. The lights shine bright but still get bulb out errors in the dash once in a while.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Just installed my K04,injectors, and runner flap delete, but damaged the cv axle somehow. Now i need to install a new CV axle... Anything that can go wrong will go wrong. Stupid heatshield gave me so much trouble. (Stripped tripple square)









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The Power Bleeding system will make it the first time, my friend!



Barn01 said:


> Front rotors were showing abnormal rusting and I was getting a really mushy brake. I Changed the Brake Master Cylinder last night. It's a lot better now but it still feels kinda mushy. I'm not sure if it's because the rotors aren't clean, there is still air in the system or because I used a cheap aftermarket master?


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Replaced the rubber door seal around the driver's door. Took 30 minutes. Less wind and road noise!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Replaced the rubber door seal around the driver's door. Took 30 minutes. Less wind and road noise!


:thumbup:
I have to get around to doing this. The bottom of mine started to rip last summer and has gotten worse over the winter.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Replaced the rubber door seal around the driver's door. Took 30 minutes. Less wind and road noise!


Where did you get the seals? Do you have the part number?
TIA :beer:


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

skotti said:


> Where did you get the seals? Do you have the part number?
> TIA :beer:


I bought mine off ebay, but just google 8P4831721C28P and you'll find options. Mine was pretty torn up, so I'm pretty psyched to have it looking brand new. Now on to the next project...


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Had to replace my brake master cylinder. My front brakes were getting rusty and my rear brakes were clean. Looks like most of the power was going towards the rear. Likely a leaking seal in the master since there is only a front and real line coming off of it. I had to replace the front rotors as well. The rust on the old one wouldn't clean up after the MC swap. 

So if you start seeing rust or uneven pad wear between front and rear then you may want to change your MC.


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

Installed a Kenwood radio with weblink and waze. Replacing the ****ty Eonon radio I had previously installed. Also installed leather wraps around the knee bolsters.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

Banky Edwards said:


> Installed a Kenwood radio with weblink and waze. Replacing the ****ty Eonon radio I had previously installed. Also installed leather wraps around the knee bolsters.


What about those AC vents :O were they a direct fit from the 8V?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

GvFx said:


> What about those AC vents :O were they a direct fit from the 8V?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Lol oh yeah the vents. I snagged em from a wrecked 8v for about $125. Replaced the fins with red ones to mimic the rs3 vents. You have to shave a lot of the outside of the vents to get them to fit. Just takes patience with a dremel. After that theres a small notch on the inside on the hole (in the dash) that needs to be shaved. It's a tight fit but the look is just amazing IMO. I'll see if I can dig up some pics.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Dyed the steering wheel with Gliptone ScuffMaster dye. There were a few places with missing color and some scratches. Gliptone mixed Soul Black dye according to their specs, however it was too black and shiny in comparison to the original Audi color. I bought extra white pigment and matte enhancer and added it to the dye. The color and shine/matte level is spot on. I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Had some coilovers laying around that used to be on my TT. Love the new look and ride comfort compared to the sport suspension









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I sold it. Mechtronic box went and it had 300k on it. Picked up a Kia Forte5 SX 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

sergecur99 said:


> Had some coilovers laying around that used to be on my TT. Love the new look and ride comfort compared to the sport suspension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve always loved peelers on the A3, looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Banky, where did you source the leather knee rails?



Banky Edwards said:


> Installed a Kenwood radio with weblink and waze. Replacing the ****ty Eonon radio I had previously installed. Also installed leather wraps around the knee bolsters.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

kgw said:


> Banky, where did you source the leather knee rails?


BKS Tuning has them, but they want $$$$, plus shipping from Germany.

https://www.bks-tuning.com/oem-audi-a3-rs3-wrapped-grap-handles.html


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Hawkman312 said:


> BKS Tuning has them, but they want $$$$, plus shipping from Germany.
> 
> https://www.bks-tuning.com/oem-audi-a3-rs3-wrapped-grap-handles.html


Yeah I don’t think the ones Banky has are OEM. I wouldn’t mind knowing where he got his either. They look solid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yes, know of those, which is why I'm looking elsewhere! Way too much money for this neck of the woods!  I've seen just the leather sleeves themselves for much cheaper, but really can't imagine how that would turn out. . .:what:



Hawkman312 said:


> BKS Tuning has them, but they want $$$$, plus shipping from Germany.
> 
> https://www.bks-tuning.com/oem-audi-a3-rs3-wrapped-grap-handles.html


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Installed deautokey LED turn signals in my euro LED taillights- there is a before and after, before on left, after on right. I had received complaints from those following me that the stock euro setup was too hard to see, shouldn't be an issue anymore!

And threw my touareg 1LC caliper on to check fitment, definitely will need spacers so I've ordered a fitment kit from ECS that will let me get the specs perfect for both of my sets of wheels.


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

kgw said:


> Yes, know of those, which is why I'm looking elsewhere! Way too much money for this neck of the woods!  I've seen just the leather sleeves themselves for much cheaper, but really can't imagine how that would turn out. . .:what:


Sorry dude, lost track of this thread. I got em off ebay. They don't cover the center part like the oem ones but look great once mounted. I used 3m fabric glue to put them on.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/GREY-STITCH-2X-FULL-CENTER-CONSOLE-TRIANGLE-SKIN-COVERS-FITS-AUDI-A3-8P-03-12/351294517114?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

The knee bolsters are a PITA to remove. btw. Mainly the back screw. I gave up and left it out during reassembly.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

RedLineRob said:


> well last week with the help of TP, Uber A3 and my cousin, I installed all these parts
> 
> S3 rear bumper cover with defuser
> S3 badge
> ...


Where did you source your parts?


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*tailgate lights replaced*

Changed the lights on the tailgate because they had faded. Next is to plastidip the wheels


----------



## kskreider (Aug 12, 2016)

EPC and MIL @ 141,xxx miles

Replace all four fuel injectors
Remove and replace oil separator
Extra time spent on two stripped manifold bolts
Reset adaptation for DSG to try and fix jerking after car warms up.
~$1350

So far all is good.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Bought new hood struts for both A3s, funny that they went out within a month of each other.

Now for the follow up question, why is the hood on my 2007 3.2Q much heavier than the 2006 2.0T?
Aren't they supposed to be the same?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tbvvw said:


> Now for the follow up question, why is the hood on my 2007 3.2Q much heavier than the 2006 2.0T?
> Aren't they supposed to be the same?


Could it be aluminum? It was rumored that the early A3 had an aluminum hood but no evidence was produced that I'm aware of. Bust out a magnet and check.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Just checked my reasonably early 2006 2.0T, hood is very magnetic, probably not aluminum. Could be too late.

Also, found some interesting settings in VCDS while I was working on the ABS brakes. In adaptations, start at group 90

All from memory so they may be out of order

90: ESP on- could not find a way to turn it off? More of a status indicator

91: ESP auto on according to speed - I deactivated this, then reactivated it because other members of my family drive the car, and it's saved my inner hooligan from binning the car at least once that I know of.

92: ESP auto on due to active failure - this was deactivated on mine but I have no idea what active failure it was discussing

93: sport mode active on startup - was deactivated on my car. I turned this on and think it stiffened the steering, would make sense for it to do something with the ESP especially given that it's right next to it but I never pushed the car hard enough to notice.


Oh, and as I was parking the car tonight it was dark out and as I walked around the back I hit the lock button while I was looking at it and blinded myself with the LED bulbs I put in a little while ago. I was very pleased with their brightness as I stood there waiting for my vision to readjust so I didn't walk into any other cars on my way into the house


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

tbvvw said:


> Now for the follow up question, why is the hood on my 2007 3.2Q much heavier than the 2006 2.0T?
> Aren't they supposed to be the same?


Car could have been in an accident and hood was replaced with a non OEM hood. Some of the aftermarket(not in the fun way, but in the cheap poor quality replacement part way) hoods we get are steel when they should be aluminum.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Car could have been in an accident and hood was replaced with a non OEM hood. Some of the aftermarket(not in the fun way, but in the cheap poor quality replacement part way) hoods we get are steel when they should be aluminum.


Nope. I bought it brand new.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

DG7Projects said:


> part numbers: 4F0 839 239 C GRU (x3) *&* 4F1 837 239 C GRU (x1)
> 
> DIY: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...49594-chrome-exterior-door-handle-trim-2.html *POST #70*
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I dislike the shiny chrome on the door handles.


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Plasti dipped the wheels. Pretty happy with the results. Only did 2 because I ran out of time. Let's see how long it will last. Attached the after, before and what it looks like on the car.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Updated the front a bit.


What wheels are those? Very nice overall.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3REDT said:


> Oh, and as I was parking the car tonight it was dark out and as I walked around the back I hit the lock button while I was looking at it and blinded myself with the LED bulbs I put in a little while ago. I was very pleased with their brightness as I stood there waiting for my vision to readjust so I didn't walk into any other cars on my way into the house


Where did you source your Euro LED taillights? I have Euro non-LED ones that I got pretty much after my 1st year of ownership and they've worked great... but sure would be nice to update the look. What had me balking at it for the longest time was the bulb-out warning problem, as DIY resistor crap was rather dodgy.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

absolutt said:


> Where did you source your Euro LED taillights?
> sure would be nice to update the look.


The light housings I got from Kufatec. I used their retrofit harnesses and edited the coding using VCDS. That's what's needed to get the outer ring. That method was pretty pricey, and you still had to do a bit of wiring in the hatch to hook the inner LED ring to the license plate lights.

My brake lights are regular incandescent bulbs, although it also turns on the LED rings when I'm braking.

My LED turn signal is just a drop in bulb from DeAutokey, which is also pretty pricey for just a bulb, but it does have a lifetime warranty and I have yet to have any bulb out errors with it. They also do brake light bulbs, which if I hadn't already received multiple complaints about my brake light brightness (BMW drivers SMH) than I would've gotten those, too.

Those are the LED running lights in the pic:


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3REDT said:


> The light housings I got from Kufatec. I used their retrofit harnesses and edited the coding using VCDS. That's what's needed to get the outer ring. That method was pretty pricey, and you still had to do a bit of wiring in the hatch to hook the inner LED ring to the license plate lights.
> 
> My brake lights are regular incandescent bulbs, although it also turns on the LED rings when I'm braking.
> 
> ...


€329.00 with shipping VAT included isn't a bad price, actually [LINK]. That includes the adapters. "Awesome design through integrated LED-strip as well as white indicaters (bulb Yellow)" So it's the LED styling, but LED's integrated are only for running lights? You need to buy all the LED bulbs separately? And in order to enable the inner LED ring, you have to hook it up to the license plate light wiring?

I don't have VagCOM. If I was going to do a lot of electrical/system modifications, I'd invest in Ross Tech gear, but given how little I do it it's way overpriced. Last time I installed my Euro tail lights (amber turn signals), I was able to borrow a fellow AUDI owner's VagCOM harness and installed the software on my laptop to enable the fog light position on the switch control. Kufatec sells a little module that's supposed to auto-program the lights for you, for €30. I wonder since I've got a Euro light switch with fog light position, if fogs will still work... or if I'd have to go hunting around to figure that out again.

Wow, I'd have thought with constant LED technology progress prices would come down, not go up. deAutoLED charges $55 for one set of taillight bulbs. There is an eBay seller from China with very good feedback offering a number of compatible bulbs. *gt.inthebox* and *skywalkerled*.
Some examples: 
2pcs High Power Yellow 7440 7443 60SMD 3030Chips LED Bulbs For Turn Signal Light ($29.99).
100% Error Free White 1156 BA15S P21W LED Bulbs Euro Car Rear Turn Signal Lights ($29.99).

Are these similar to the ones you tried out before going with deAutoLED?


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

absolutt said:


> 1. €329.00 with shipping VAT included isn't a bad price, actually So it's the LED styling, but LED's integrated are only for running lights? You need to buy all the LED bulbs separately? And in order to enable the inner LED ring, you have to hook it up to the license plate light wiring?
> 
> 2. I don't have VagCOM. If I was going to do a lot of electrical/system modifications, I'd invest in Ross Tech gear, but given how little I do it it's way overpriced. Last time I installed my Euro tail lights (amber turn signals), I was able to borrow a fellow AUDI owner's VagCOM harness and installed the software on my laptop to enable the fog light position on the switch control. Kufatec sells a little module that's supposed to auto-program the lights for you, for €30. I wonder since I've got a Euro light switch with fog light position, if fogs will still work... or if I'd have to go hunting around to figure that out again.
> 
> ...


1. You are correct about the LED's, and that's part of why I said it was a little overpriced for what it is. Another reason was I'm in the US and FedEx came after me for some additional Value Added Tax that ended up being a hassle to take care of, but that was my fault. The
Kufatec kit adds the LED ring, but the light bulbs it comes with are still non-LED. If you want LED bulbs all around you need 6 of the brake light bulbs, as well as the two amber turn signal bulbs, and the two reverse bulbs. And yes, you have to do the wiring in the hatch to make that LED ring work, it is the only wire you have to mess with.

2. I have no clue how that module does what it does, I do a lot of repair work on my car so had the VCDS from doing that anyways. I would take the time to find a VCDS to borrow, it was nice being able to see the different ways to set it up, some people have the inner lights on dim with the ring to help with visibility, I thought the ring looked too cool with the inner off but that's me.

3. I was taken aback initially by DeAutokey's prices, but given that they're visible on the forum and have always taken care of the people I've seen having issues with their products I thought it was worth it. Theirs was the first I tried as I hate pulling the lights from the car cause I always feel like I'm going to break something, so I didn't want to be going through a bunch of different lights. DeAutokey also has some pretty good sales. I think mine were 45 express shipped during the sale I got them on.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3REDT said:


> 1. You are correct about the LED's, and that's part of why I said it was a little overpriced for what it is. Another reason was I'm in the US and FedEx came after me for some additional Value Added Tax that ended up being a hassle to take care of, but that was my fault. The
> Kufatec kit adds the LED ring, but the light bulbs it comes with are still non-LED. If you want LED bulbs all around you need 6 of the brake light bulbs, as well as the two amber turn signal bulbs, and the two reverse bulbs. And yes, you have to do the wiring in the hatch to make that LED ring work, it is the only wire you have to mess with.


Bummer about the VAT from FedEx. Was it because of the declared cost that they flagged it? Does Kufatec offer other shipping carriers? I'm also in USA. I thought there were 4 brake bulbs for OEM. Does this instead have 2 outer and 1 inner for each side?



> 2. I have no clue how that module does what it does, I do a lot of repair work on my car so had the VCDS from doing that anyways. I would take the time to find a VCDS to borrow, it was nice being able to see the different ways to set it up, some people have the inner lights on dim with the ring to help with visibility, I thought the ring looked too cool with the inner off but that's me.


I can understand having VCDS if you're doing a lot of configuring of the car and diagnostics for DIY servicing. But is there a cheaper version with a simple interface for doing very basic configuration changes? I've seen this OBD-Eleven that looks a lot cheaper. Just don't want to shell out $300~$500 for VCDS for doing only a few minor things. Does the Kufatec instruction set give info on what variety of configurations are possible and how to do them?



> 3. I was taken aback initially by DeAutokey's prices, but given that they're visible on the forum and have always taken care of the people I've seen having issues with their products I thought it was worth it. Theirs was the first I tried as I hate pulling the lights from the car cause I always feel like I'm going to break something, so I didn't want to be going through a bunch of different lights. DeAutokey also has some pretty good sales. I think mine were 45 express shipped during the sale I got them on.


Yeah, they have a sale going on now, but it's not much of a discount. When was the sale you bought yours at? I do see your point... I've had some communications with sellers in China and they're stupidly obtuse, can't answer questions very well. And while eBay feedback can be good, that's for transaction completion--long term viability of the product is not represented.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Upgraded a few interior aesthetics- switched out stock black window switches for chrome-tipped ones, and finally got around to changing out the side-button shifter for an s-tronic front-button perforated leather shifter. For the latter I did the heat and twist method- scariest thing I've ever done, but took it really slowly and all went great! Loving the new look and feel of my interior!


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Upgraded a few interior aesthetics- switched out stock black window switches for chrome-tipped ones, and finally got around to changing out the side-button shifter for an s-tronic front-button perforated leather shifter. For the latter I did the heat and twist method- scariest thing I've ever done, but took it really slowly and all went great! Loving the new look and feel of my interior!


Interesting -- I thought the front button shifter was a no-go for the earlier A3. What's this heat & twist method you were able to use? Is there a write-up you can link?


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

Installed a Maxton lip spolier


















Conditioned the leather and wiped down the interior with a matte finish prep. Trying to get ready for Dub Splash this weekend in Texas.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Banky Edwards said:


> Installed a Maxton lip spolier


I like it. Where did you get that from?


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

strangetdi said:


> I like it. Where did you get that from?


Amazon of all places. I'd really like an RS3 spoiler but I'm not dropping that kind of cash for a real one and the reps I hear fit poorly. This'll do for now.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6AN1Q4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Banky Edwards said:


> Installed a Maxton lip spolier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, gorgeous looking A3! I like your incorporation of red in the vents inside to match the exterior.
Do you have a link to a page with a run-down on all your mods? Those rims look pretty neat.
Also, did you go with genuine satin finish aluminum mirror covers or are those metallic coated plastic?


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

absolutt said:


> Wow, gorgeous looking A3! I like your incorporation of red in the vents inside to match the exterior.
> Do you have a link to a page with a run-down on all your mods? Those rims look pretty neat.
> Also, did you go with genuine satin finish aluminum mirror covers or are those metallic coated plastic?


Thanks! I appreciate it. I have a list in the members thread but here it is for easy access.

2012 Audi A3 Sline 2.0t TSI

Performance:
Eurodyne Stage 2 ECU Flash
Eurodyne Stage 2 DSG Flash
Custom USP Motorsports intake
Custom 3” full “catback” (theres no cat)
S3 Intercooler
CTS 3” catless downpipe
R8 coilpacks with matching Red R8 loom
P3 digital boost gauge
ST X Coilovers
Slotted Rear Rotors/ Upgraded Front Brake Calipers with a mix of green/yellow performance pads front and back
ECS skid plate 


Visual & Electronics:
Radi8 r8a10 19x8.5 et 45 wrapped in 255/35 contis
S3 style mirror caps
UroTuning Wiper Delete
RS3 look Front Grill
RS3 8v AC Vents retrofit
Maxton Design Lip Spoiler
MKV/TT Aluminum Pedals
3 spoke steering wheel swap with DSG Paddles
BFI DSG Shift knob
Custom Leather Knee Bolsters
Full rubber mats and trunk liner
Porsche Aluminum Oil Cap/Blackout Water Reservoir and Coolant Caps
LED interior lighting
Sylvania Hyper White Head Light bulbs
Yellow Fog Lights and Lamin-x Film
Kenwood DMX7705S
Rexing Dashcam

The mirror covers are in fact the cheaper chrome covers you can find on ebay. They match all the exterior chrome accents perfectly though.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

absolutt said:


> Interesting -- I thought the front button shifter was a no-go for the earlier A3. What's this heat & twist method you were able to use? Is there a write-up you can link?


I followed this video...https://youtu.be/fuCiLKX6OK0. Like I said, scary, but I had success. I have an underpowered heat gun, so it took me a long time- over and hour of heating and slowly turning. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Banky Edwards said:


> Amazon of all places. I'd really like an RS3 spoiler but I'm not dropping that kind of cash for a real one and the reps I hear fit poorly. This'll do for now.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6AN1Q4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ha, Is says it only fits 2006-2008, but I see you have a 2012. Can you confirm a decent fitment?


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

strangetdi said:


> Ha, Is says it only fits 2006-2008, but I see you have a 2012. Can you confirm a decent fitment?


It fits just fine. Each end once centered sits up a hair from the stock spoiler line. on the corners. I mean a hair. I'll try and take pics. To me it's beyond acceptable. And I'm picky AF. With that said. I drive an s-line as do you, I'm pretty sure there are slight differences between the standard a3, the sline and the s3 spoilers. This one was meant for an s3 spoiler. Anyway, since it's amazon you can always return it if you're not happy with the looks. That's why I took the chance.


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/nelsantiago/videos/10212140414533136/[/video]
Here's a video to show the fitment better.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks. Videos are nice.

Does it come gloss black or did you have to have it painted? How is it fastened? 
You should add a review to Amazon too.

Edit: States this on Amazon: Spoiler extension in gloss black. Made from ABS plastic. No need to paint. Includes degreasing cloth and 3m tape. No tools needed.

Ordered the last one. Thanks Banky!


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally fixed my AC problem. After a year of try to figure out why I had no AC, I finally found the pin hole leaks on the front of my AC condenser. After buttoning up the front bumper, I'm under my car putting in the last screw. I look over to see my passenger outer CV boot is torn from the shaft at the small clamp.:banghead:


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

strangetdi said:


> Thanks. Videos are nice.
> 
> Does it come gloss black or did you have to have it painted? How is it fastened?
> You should add a review to Amazon too.
> ...


Sure thing! Post a pic once you've got it! :thumbup:


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Banky Edwards said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. I have a list in the members thread but here it is for easy access.
> 
> 2012 Audi A3 Sline 2.0t TSI
> 
> ...


Where did you get the grill? I see a lot of brands on ebay and amazon. Is there anything that matches factory colour and texture well?


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Will do Banky...

Washed and Waxed...Oh and added S3 Matt Chrome mirror covers and aspherical mirrors.

Going to put my new grill on it. (and paint the crash bar black)

This one: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RS3-Style-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

strangetdi said:


> Will do Banky...
> 
> Washed and Waxed...Oh and added S3 Matt Chrome mirror covers and aspherical mirrors.
> 
> ...


Nice! Where'd you order your mirrors from? I was just about to look for some to try and get em on order. That grill is gonna look great. When I did mine it really changed the look of the car. I used black vinyl for my crash bar. top and front. Was worried the paint wouldn't hold up. Yah know?


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

Cajetan said:


> Where did you get the grill? I see a lot of brands on ebay and amazon. Is there anything that matches factory colour and texture well?


I got mine on ebay. You have to dig a little deeper if you've looking for the one with the chrome trim. The all black one is readily available. And theres a cheap version with chrome accents but it looks bad imo. Quality wise, it looks oem to me. and I'm picky about that kind of stuff.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Aspherical Mirrors: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-AU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

They take getting used to due to the wide angle. No more blind spots though.


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

strangetdi said:


> Aspherical Mirrors:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-AU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> They take getting used to due to the wide angle. No more blind spots though.


Thx for the link! Funny enough I had ordered a set from them a while back and they arrived broken to their warehouse. So they refunded the money because they didn't have anymore available. I placed a new order with fingers crossed.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

strangetdi said:


> Aspherical Mirrors:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-AU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> They take getting used to due to the wide angle. No more blind spots though.


I ended up getting small rectangular wide angle mirrors that mount on the driver facing side of the "triangle" piece of the door. They work great and remain clean because they're not outside. They're pretty much adjacent to the side mirror so your eyes don't have to travel far. Plus, the main mirror is not reduced in visible area. Mounted one on each door. Serves well as a blind-spot mirror, but also a view of cars a few lanes away. There are times I've spotted a car heading towards the middle lane (to their right) as I was moving to my left, riding in the usual blind spot zone, and was able to avert an accident. A blind-spot object detector would've been a little late--they're only good for sensing objects already adjacent so you don't accidentally change lanes into them.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9227851-Random-this-for-sale-(Houston-TX)&p=112341621#post112341621 Finally cleaning out my garage. Anyone takers??


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

jowsley0923 said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9227851-Random-this-for-sale-(Houston-TX)&p=112341621#post112341621 Finally cleaning out my garage. Anyone takers??


how much shipped to phx, az?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Was driving down PCH (Pacific Coast Highway) early in the morning on my way to a brisk walk, and a fellow in a newer VW Cabriolet kept buzzing me, always wanting to be going a little faster. At a light on a nice open stretch, the light turned green and I never let go of 6K until 100mph. . .I could barely see him anymore. I know, an immature pleasure (☭ ͜ʖ ☭)


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

*single to double DIN*

Well overdue for an entertainment system make-over, I've decided to abandon single-DIN and finally go to double-DIN. Of course, it's not a simple task and the rather ridiculous button size changes that Audi made for single and double DIN makes it more troublesome and expensive. You simply can't reuse the same buttons. I read somewhere that a person shaved down the button surround and was able to get them to fit, but I can't imagine it'll look completely clean.

Along the way I discovered that the double-DIN cage has remained the same from 2005 to 2012 (8P0858005D). When I looked over all the switches and the climate control sockets, the harness connectors all look to be the same. So I figured why not also upgrade the appearance and put in 2010/2012 style switches? I found a used double-DIN frame part in excellent condition that also happened to have the switches and surround in place with 2010 styling:










Shipping from the UK is essentially double the cost in the USA, but all told I shaved off about $50 and the hassle of separately sourcing parts. Got a great deal on the climate control unit off a seller on eBay, to keep the whole parts set to just about $200.










My only concern is the use of the AC switch, which is labeled as ECON for 2006-2008. I don't know if the behavior will be correctly indicated so that the LED lights up when AC is on, or if the LED would have to be off. If that's the case, I may just replace the LED so that it's yellow... as an indication of off/standby.


----------



## kskreider (Aug 12, 2016)

Since my last post I had an injector go bad so I swapped them all out. 

Back in January I put in a Mann-Filter CUK 2939 Cabin Filter: http://a.co/bYRAN26
Yesterday I swapped out my pads with new Hawks: 
Hawk Performance HB543F.760: http://a.co/6OsQcTW
Hawk Performance HB544F.628: http://a.co/1Jrf9oR


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

absolutt said:


> My only concern is the use of the AC switch, which is labeled as ECON for 2006-2008. I don't know if the behavior will be correctly indicated so that the LED lights up when AC is on, or if the LED would have to be off. If that's the case, I may just replace the LED so that it's yellow... as an indication of off/standby.


Ponto actually tried it and it didn’t work from what I recall. If your car is prefacelift, it won’t work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

clashofhope said:


> Ponto actually tried it and it didn’t work from what I recall. If your car is prefacelift, it won’t work.


Thanks -- I'll reach out to Ponto and see if he can remember anything about it.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I found out over on ASN (LINK) with a great post by Ash on doing this, that you need a late model 2007 or 2008 model in order to be able to use the face-lift climate control module. My 2007 rolled off the line in April. The reason why is the air diversion control was changed and the face-lift control unit won't work with the old one. I don't know how expensive it is to replace that, but probably too costly to warrant it. The toggle buttons are glued in place and problematic to remove, plus they have different LED positions and would be complicated to transplant into the old unit. There is a technique to change out the knobs so that you can have the newer ones with the older climate control unit. That will at least step up the appearance.


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

Howdy All,
New to the forum all the way from London and wanted to say hello with a few mods I’ve done on our 2005 A3 2.0T Sportback. 

Fitted the S3 front roof lights with ambient LEDs for illuminating the gearshift. 










Fitted a FBMFSW from Audi TT. I have to say one of the best mods (and the most expensive one too) I’ve done. 










Deleted the ashtray and fitted ambient LED strip under the climate control unit. 










Replaced the cigarette lighter with the non smoking pack 12v charger with flap. 










Fitted stainless steel S3 pedals. 










Fitted facelift LED rear lights. Another must have mod in my opinion. 










Fitted interior and puddle LED lights. 










Fitted chrome light switch from Audi TT. 










Also fitted projector headlights but can’t find a photo!

Planned but not yet done:

- Double DIN conversion. I have had the cage and buttons for almost a year now. Just need to muster up the energy.

- RNS-E if I get to do the above. Yes I know it’s obsolete tech. But damn nothing looks so good and yes I did order a Xtrons unit and returned it. Pathetic build and sound quality.

- Audi rotor alloys if my wife gets better at not curbing the wheels. May never happen 

- S3 spoiler 

- Auto folding mirrors 

Or get a life and buy a newer car and save all the hassle


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work there, @*maxxxpayne*. :thumbup:

Yeah, that TT steering wheel looks terrific. For the ambient LED strip under climate control, where'd you wire it in? Also, is there a write-up somewhere on adding the door puddle lights? They really look great.

Definitely go single-DIN. RNS-E sure looks good, but that old tech... I'm eyeing a Kenwood. The good thing about these head units from established brand names is that you get reliability and quality, plus nice features. Many of the Kenwood models enable color matching for illumination.

I'm also seriously looking at LED taillights. Totally bumps up the look.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Is that a dealer item?

"Replaced the cigarette lighter with the non smoking pack 12v charger with flap. "


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

clashofhope said:


> Ponto actually tried it and it didn’t work from what I recall. If your car is prefacelift, it won’t work.


You're right.

I did a test fit. The plugs fit perfectly, but the function is faulty. No cold air. Oh well. I'll have to go through that arduous task of adapting the facelift knobs to the older panel.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

absolutt said:


> You're right.
> 
> I did a test fit. The plugs fit perfectly, but the function is faulty. No cold air. Oh well. I'll have to go through that arduous task of adapting the facelift knobs to the older panel.


Seems like it would be easier/better to modify the switch/wiring. It could be just a difference between one being "normally off" and the other being "normally on" and/or different wire positions. Although them Germans do like to make things way more complicated than that.

But it may be as simple as swapping wires in the connector. Just need to test the output of the existing switch and compare it to the new switch.

How many terminals are on the new and old switches?


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

kgw said:


> Is that a dealer item?
> 
> "Replaced the cigarette lighter with the non smoking pack 12v charger with flap. "


Hi,
Sorry for the delayed response. Tapatalk didn’t notify me of a reply. 

Yes, you can get that part from a dealer. Over here in the UK it costs about £30 so hopefully should be $50 or less on states side.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

maxxxpayne said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for the delayed response. Tapatalk didn’t notify me of a reply.
> 
> Yes, you can get that part from a dealer. Over here in the UK it costs about £30 so hopefully should be $50 or less on states side.


How much work is required? Do we need to take the central console off?


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

It's the easiest of mods. You pop the existing cigarette lighter out and the put the new unit in.
The charger part no is 8P0 863 387 A 6PS (the 6PS denotes the colour code, in this case soul black).


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

absolutt said:


> Nice work there, @*maxxxpayne*. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, that TT steering wheel looks terrific. For the ambient LED strip under climate control, where'd you wire it in? Also, is there a write-up somewhere on adding the door puddle lights? They really look great.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
As usual it seems the Tapatalk app didn't notify me of a reply. I see this only with Fourtitude forums :/



> For the ambient LED strip under climate control, where'd you wire it in?


I used (actually extended) the existing ashtray illumination light wire. I did the so called ashtray delete which made things easier since I had to remove the ashtray anyway. My thread on this can be found here.



> is there a write-up somewhere on adding the door puddle lights?


Yes. This thread from RobinA3 is the definitive guide as far as I'm concerned. Instead of using Robin's looms I cheated and bought a cheap set from eBay (or AliExpress forgot which one) and I wrote about the experience here.

Hope that helps


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Not today, but over the past couple of weeks I installed all these interior bits. Loving the visual upgrade! If anybody needs stock window switches, gear shift, gas or brake pedals let me know. Next on the agenda is reflashing the GIAC tune, installing new 034 motor and trans mounts and fixing my CV boots or whatever is causing the clicking noise I am hearing when turning. After that's paid off I may look at air intakes...any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Not today, but over the past couple of weeks I installed all these interior bits. Loving the visual upgrade! If anybody needs stock window switches, gear shift, gas or brake pedals let me know. Next on the agenda is reflashing the GIAC tune, installing new 034 motor and trans mounts and fixing my CV boots or whatever is causing the clicking noise I am hearing when turning. After that's paid off I may look at air intakes...any suggestions?


Nice! The gas & brake pedals in brushed steel make a very nice visual difference. I can't stand those original rubber ones. You doing the dead pedal as well?
Where'd you source the window switches from?


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

absolutt said:


> Nice! The gas & brake pedals in brushed steel make a very nice visual difference. I can't stand those original rubber ones. You doing the dead pedal as well?
> Where'd you source the window switches from?


Yeah, I'm loving the "new" look these bits give the car. I do plan on doing the dead pedal, but new ones are a bit spendy for my wallet at the moment. There are a couple used ones on Ebay, but I prefer new.

Everything I got came from Ebay sellers-
*Rear window switches and shift knob from oe245 (OEM part)
*Front passenger window switch from la_philly (OEM part)
*Driver's window switches from glob_store (Chinese part)
*Pedal set from vw-audi-teile-spezi (OEM parts)
*Door lock covers from qmrich2 (Chinese)

I'm happy with everything, but will admit the door lock covers could look better. The lettering is spaced wrong...but they were only $10, so... The other Chinese part- driver's window switch- looks and fits like OEM, but the red lighting is a bit less red than the OEM switches. It's barely noticeable...possibly even imagined...


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Retrofitted A3 8V center armrest to my A3 8PA  It was a year long project. I started it last spring and then was distracted by other projects and chores. The half-made armrest occupied a chair in my dining room and bothered all of my family members every time they wanted to use the chair  

Finally, I finished it. I like it a lot - the looks and usability is improved. It's not only able to lift, but it can be extended forward if you need it. Also, which was my first reason to get it, you don´t hit your elbow every time you need to change a gear on a manual car and you don't have to bend your elbow up when you need to spin the steering wheel turning to the right. Perhaps that were my own issues only, but they are solved now and I'm really glad.

Next mod - fitting MK6 Jetta side skirts to my A3  I received and tried them already. they fit good enough at the front end but they are too long and must be modded at the rear. Given they are thin and flexible, I don't expect too many troubles, but I need a lift anyway which I don't have at home, so the progress depends on when an auto mechanic i know lets me borrow the lift.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29CpTt3]8V armrest to 8P - down-back by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> Ponto actually tried it and it didn’t work from what I recall. If your car is prefacelift, it won’t work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is correct! The blower motor assembly and the venting controls don't jive. And the Ac won't kick in either. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

dp_motley said:


> Retrofitted A3 8V center armrest to my A3 8PA  It was a year long project. I started it last spring and then was distracted by other projects and chores. The half-made armrest occupied a chair in my dining room and bothered all of my family members every time they wanted to use the chair
> 
> Finally, I finished it. I like it a lot - the looks and usability is improved. It's not only able to lift, but it can be extended forward if you need it. Also, which was my first reason to get it, you don´t hit your elbow every time you need to change a gear on a manual car and you don't have to bend your elbow up when you need to spin the steering wheel turning to the right. Perhaps that were my own issues only, but they are solved now and I'm really glad.
> 
> Next mod - fitting MK6 Jetta side skirts to my A3  I received and tried them already. they fit good enough at the front end but they are too long and must be modded at the rear. Given they are thin and flexible, I don't expect too many troubles, but I need a lift anyway which I don't have at home, so the progress depends on when an auto mechanic i know lets me borrow the lift.


Could you please at least briefly explain your process for the conversion? I've been working on a few from scratch projects to accomplish this same goal, and feel like an idiot that I didn't consider basing it off the 8V armrest now. Great work!


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Hawkman312 said:


> Could you please at least briefly explain your process for the conversion? I've been working on a few from scratch projects to accomplish this same goal, and feel like an idiot that I didn't consider basing it off the 8V armrest now. Great work!


Seconded! My armrest is like most- the latch is broken. I used magnets as a stop-gap solution, but now that's failing as well. An 8V replacement would be ideal...if they come in light grey to match my interior, that is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Hawkman312 said:


> Could you please at least briefly explain your process for the conversion? I've been working on a few from scratch projects to accomplish this same goal, and feel like an idiot that I didn't consider basing it off the 8V armrest now. Great work!


Third? Would love a DIY if at all possible, if not maybe some steps and then the next person to tackle it could make a DIY. I've got the broken latch and my lid got torn up some yesterday when I had to take a dog in the car.


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

Installed a throttle pipe, IE catch can, euro blind spot mirrors and LED reverse light. The LEDs I have to replace because they are throwing codes. Ziza lights from ECS :/ I ordered replacements that should be here today from another source. Also installed a custom drain line and jegs hose clamps for the IE lines


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

@Hawkman312, @A3 Wannabe, @A3REDT, I'll do what I can. I took pictures along the way but I didn't take exact measurements. Generally, I cut off the legs on both 8P and 8V armrest and than joined the 8V base with the 8P leg using metal plates and screws purchased at a local hardware store. The pictures will show all the assembly and you will only need to adjust the leg height.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

dp_motley said:


> @Hawkman312, @A3 Wannabe, @A3REDT, I'll do what I can. I took pictures along the way but I didn't take exact measurements. Generally, I cut off the legs on both 8P and 8V armrest and than joined the 8V base with the 8P leg using metal plates and screws purchased at a local hardware store. The pictures will show all the assembly and you will only need to adjust the leg height.



This is awesome and looks great. I can't wait to see some install pics. Might have to add this to my list and my armrest works fine.:laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Banky Edwards said:


> Installed a throttle pipe, IE catch can, euro blind spot mirrors and LED reverse light. The LEDs I have to replace because they are throwing codes. Ziza lights from ECS :/ I ordered replacements that should be here today from another source. Also installed a custom drain line and jegs hose clamps for the IE lines



Banky, that's some clean engine !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Seriously, Banky, you could eat off that engine! :thumbup:

My A3 is the first Audi I've owned. I bought it with 67k on it and it had been lowered on H&R sport springs and had a GIAC tune put on by the prior owner. Fun car...love it, helps me stay young! That said, I've had what I consider major slop in my trans since the day I bought the car 15 months ago. The Audi dealer said "that's just what a dual-clutch feels like". That's just BS- no way Audi could sell a new DSG car that feels like this. I was running into the end of the extended warranty on the trans in March, so I took it to the shop and had them remove the tune so I could have the dealership look at it. They could find nothing wrong- no codes, though they did admit it felt "loose". 

So today I had 034 street density engine and transmission mounts installed on my 3.2, and had the GIAC tune reflashed. Happy with both!! The throttle feels a bit more responsive, and the extra horses are awesome. I notice a tiny bit more noise in the cabin from the mounts, but it's a good thing- the engine growls a bit louder, which I love. Things still don't feel totally solid, though. There's still noticeable slop in the drivetrain and it's making me mental. Things just continue to feel "loose". Like lurching pretty violently if you gas it too hard when starting from a stop kinda loose. 

So despite being happy with what I had done today, I admit being a bit disappointed my problems weren't resolved with the motor and trans mounts. I had hope! It's better than yesterday, but there's still work to be done. And recently (1-2 months now) noticed a faint popping/knocking noise that seems to come from behind the center dash when turning at slow speeds, so I had my shop check the CV boots. They reported that all looks good, and they could not figure out where the noise originates from. Anyone have experience with symptoms like this? Could it be wheel bearings? Other mounts, i.e. dogbone/subframe? The shop said I should just drive it until it gets worse and can be isolated/identified, but I would prefer to nip it in the bud so it's doesn't cause other problems. I originally wanted to do a dogbone and both upper and lower VWR subframe mounts today, too, but figured I'd be conservative and take it one step at a time. I'm wishing I hadn't...I want the noise and slop gone!


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Banky Edwards said:


> Installed a throttle pipe, IE catch can, euro blind spot mirrors and LED reverse light. The LEDs I have to replace because they are throwing codes. Ziza lights from ECS :/ I ordered replacements that should be here today from another source. Also installed a custom drain line and jegs hose clamps for the IE lines


Excellent upgrades. Your mirror covers look better than the usual metal coated satin finish plastic ones. Are they actually aluminum?
Btw, I was going to get Ziza lights from ECS, but not feeling confident now. Where'd you source your alternative LED bulb?


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

absolutt said:


> Excellent upgrades. Your mirror covers look better than the usual metal coated satin finish plastic ones. Are they actually aluminum?
> Btw, I was going to get Ziza lights from ECS, but not feeling confident now. Where'd you source your alternative LED bulb?


http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more
These are the lights I ended up with. Honestly I was worried cause their site design isn't supper classy/sleek and that usually tells you a lot about a company. Don't let that sway you. They are better quality than Ziza.

The covers are just the cheap ones from ebay, they just seem to have a better finish than most. I have some on my mkiv and those where really chrome.


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments guys. It's not as clean as it's pictured. When I bought the car it was filthy so I had the bay detailed (a year ago) and I keep a large dusting brush which I use weekly or bi-weekly to clean the surface. But it still gets grime in there. She's my daily though, so it's expected.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Posted the guide on retrofitting the Audi 8V armrest to the 8P one here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tting-8V-centre-armrest-to-8P-(picture-heavy)


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Overhauled my brakes with upgraded front calipers (off an Aston Martin DB9), Racingbrake rotors, HEL stainless steel lines and RedStuff pads for fronts and refreshed the rear calipers/carriers, painted them black, added ECS exact fit lines, custom ordered Adams Rotors and RedStuff pads to match front.
*testing how Tapatalk adds photos 


















Ran into an issue and snapped drivers side rear hard line. Definitely a headache, but not the end of the world and surprisingly easy to remedy. I’m a spirited driver, no intention on tracking it so it should suffice.









Flushed the brake fluid and brakes feel great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

My 07 3.2 needed some basic maint at 120K miles so this week it got:

New battery
4 new tires
CV boot (2)
Rear brake pads
Oil and filter
DSG service

DSG service really helped out the 2-1 shift issue (lurches forward at ~5mph with foot on brake when stopping)
My 06 2.0T DSG is at 143K miles and has never had that issue.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Replaced SE door sills with the S-line ones and added a MK7-style s-line badge on the fender (a cheap Chinese thing but I liked the style.) I'll wait a week or two before I decide whether to keep the badge or to remove it.


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

dp_motley said:


> Replaced SE door sills with the S-line ones and added a MK7-style s-line badge on the fender (a cheap Chinese thing but I liked the style.) I'll wait a week or two before I decide whether to keep the badge or to remove it.


Nice! Are those rotors reps or genuine? If reps where did you source them from? I'm assuming they are 18"?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Turned it from a five door 08 VR6 DSG into a three door 08 VR6 Manual.

















[/url]tt


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Just kidding*

I have a matched pair of 08 VR6 MKV Audis, now all I need is an 08 R32 and I'll have the complete set.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

maxxxpayne said:


> Nice! Are those rotors reps or genuine? If reps where did you source them from? I'm assuming they are 18"?


These are genuine Ronal RS3 winter rotors, 18x8 ET50, OEM part nr. 8P0601025CT. I consider fitting winter rubber on them and getting another set of 18x7.5 oem rotors for the next summer, possibly powder coated in gloss black with matte aluminium silver "diamond cut" part to match the rear diffuser and front grille color scheme.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

ceese said:


> I have a matched pair of 08 VR6 MKV Audis, now all I need is an 08 R32 and I'll have the complete set.


Nice pair  The front grille on the A3 looks interesting with that wide silver surround. 

How is the ride comfort on 19" rims? I'm asking because I see the rough road surface on your picture. The Danish roads are much better but I still hesitate getting 19" wheels.


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

dp_motley said:


> These are genuine Ronal RS3 winter rotors, 18x8 ET50, OEM part nr. 8P0601025CT. I consider fitting winter rubber on them and getting another set of 18x7.5 oem rotors for the next summer, possibly powder coated in gloss black with matte aluminium silver "diamond cut" part to match the rear diffuser and front grille color scheme.


Never knew Audi did full silver rotors. Must cost a fortune


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> Nice pair  The front grille on the A3 looks interesting with that wide silver surround.


Yes, I'm curious about that too. I'm looking to freshen up my front grille so searching around for some ideas.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

My OEM S-Line dark gray grille has some minor damage, not noticeable from a distance, but it bothers me. Can't really do an effective DIY fix to it. But I think I'm ready for a change. Looking at going the blackout route. Gloss black surround and Audi rings, but matte black everything else. Black metal S-Line badge.










Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> Nice pair  The front grille on the A3 looks interesting with that wide silver surround.
> 
> How is the ride comfort on 19" rims? I'm asking because I see the rough road surface on your picture. The Danish roads are much better but I still hesitate getting 19" wheels.



I had been running 225/35/19s on my last set of 19" wheels and there was a noticeable difference between them and 18's although they weren't bad even when living in Seattle where the roads are crap. I'm currently running 255/35/19s (get a little rub) and they're every bit as comfortable as the 18s...Also the car feels so planted on these wide ass tires.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

maxxxpayne said:


> Never knew Audi did full silver rotors. Must cost a fortune


The silver rotors are a winter edition. They are painted without the diamond cut which allows them to withstand bad conditions. The price is equal to price of all other genuine Audi rims, though I bought them on ebay off an Austrian company for 1/4 of the retail price.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

ceese said:


> Also the car feels so planted on these wide ass tires.


How is it in the rain? I had heard somewhere that wider tires would make it less stable in heavy rain. Does it still handle interstate speed limits in the rain well?


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ordered a new drivers door window switch. 
After 145k mine stopped working.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

vwlippy said:


> Ordered a new drivers door window switch...


My acts up and doesn’t function periodically so I anticipate having to do the same in another 30-50k miles 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3REDT said:


> How is it in the rain? I had heard somewhere that wider tires would make it less stable in heavy rain. Does it still handle interstate speed limits in the rain well?


Wider tires are great in dry weather but they will increase the chance of hydroplaning in heavy rain, especially once the first 1~2mm has worn down.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd like to get an opinion on a cosmetic modification. After going back and forth a bit, I decided to replace my front grille with an all black version of the OEM S-Line grille. I had thought about the S3 style mesh, but that would imply major performance mods, and I'm not going down that road. It would smell a bit poser, like putting an "RS3" emblem on a stock A3.

To go with the black OEM S-Line grille, I'm going to install a black finished S-Line badge. But I'm not sure about the Audi rings. Part of me thinks a gloss black finish to match the grille surround, but I've also been thinking of leaving it chrome. Thoughts?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

I like black rings on stealth-mode black cars. But as you have chrome wing mirror caps, I vote for the chrome rings to match them.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> I like black rings on stealth-mode black cars. But as you have chrome wing mirror caps, I vote for the chrome rings to match them.


Actually the mirror caps are in satin finish aluminum, not chrome. But... there's still some chrome going on in the front, namely the headlights. So the chrome rings could match them. If I was going to go all stealth, eliminate all the chrome, then I can see how the black rings would work a bit better. It'll all come down to how it looks in person. The OEM grille comes with the chrome rings. So if I want to change them later I could do that. Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

*Simple fog light upgrade*
(Top is stock. Bottom is new Sylvania bulbs. No ice blue or super cool white. Just a more neutral white to take off the yellow edge.)









I was able to take off the fog light surrounds without removing the bumper. It takes some doing but you can "finagle" the surround a bit and yank here/there to get the tabs to detach from the inner top, then work your way to the outside to pull off completely. Putting back was easy for one, but a real b*tch for the other. Took me 15 minutes of toying with it. Eventually had to pull up on the bumper from the fog light opening with a bit of force to finally get that last tab to grab.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

A3REDT said:


> How is it in the rain? I had heard somewhere that wider tires would make it less stable in heavy rain. Does it still handle interstate speed limits in the rain well?



Unreal, but I'm also running summer tires so they're going to handle better than allseasons. I typically run a thinner tire in the winter for snow but I've never heard it was an issue with rain.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Completed the S-line conversion by replacing my previous Q5 steering wheel with the A5 S-line one.


A5 s-line steering wheel in A3 8PA by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

absolutt said:


> I was able to take off the fog light surrounds without removing the bumper. It takes some doing but you can "finagle" the surround a bit and yank here/there to get the tabs to detach from the inner top, then work your way to the outside to pull off completely. Putting back was easy for one, but a real b*tch for the other. Took me 15 minutes of toying with it. Eventually had to pull up on the bumper from the fog light opening with a bit of force to finally get that last tab to grab.


I have to do the same. I wrapped the chrome rings with cheap vinyl that turned ugly after a year of use. Now I need to remove the vinyl and paint the rings black. But I did quality job by wrapping vinyl all way around the rings and the only way to remove it is to remove the fog grill surrounds. Did you put any masking tape on the bumper for protection? I consider using plastic interior trim removing tool but I'm afraid to push too hard and damage paint or dent the bumper.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> I have to do the same. I wrapped the chrome rings with cheap vinyl that turned ugly after a year of use. Now I need to remove the vinyl and paint the rings black. But I did quality job by wrapping vinyl all way around the rings and the only way to remove it is to remove the fog light grill. Did you put any masking tape on the bumper for protection? I consider using plastic interior trim removing tool but I'm afraid to push too hard and damage paint or dent the bumper.


I have a 2007 S-line A3, so it's a different fog light surround. Yours is probably easier to remove. I know on some years, the surround was designed where you can use a screwdriver to release tabs. Search on-line and you may find DIY write-ups. I didn't use any masking tape, but I did cause a light scuff, so I recommend doing it. Blue painter's tape is the best.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> Completed the S-line conversion by replacing my previous Q5 steering wheel with the A5 S-line one.
> 
> 
> A5 s-line steering wheel in A3 8PA by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


That looks really nice -- great job!

I wish the older models could be easily adapted to use those newer steering wheels, as I like that center spoke insert.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Pulled it out of a corn field after my daughter missed a turn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Pulled it out of a corn field after my daughter missed a turn


Yikes... any damage? I hope you checked the area for any parts. Looks like some kind of underside or fender liner panel might've come off. Something in the gravel near where the grass starts.

Pacific Ocean Blue? Great rims -- really like those. Good detailed photo of the front end -- now I can see exactly how the black grille looks with chrome rings. I've been contemplating swapping my grey grille out for black.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Pulled it out of a corn field after my daughter missed a turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your daughter is fine. Was she scared?

As to the black thing on the ground, it looks like a plastic shield that mounted just before the rear arch on both sides near the axle/wheel.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

absolutt said:


> I have a 2007 S-line A3, so it's a different fog light surround. Yours is probably easier to remove. I know on some years, the surround was designed where you can use a screwdriver to release tabs. Search on-line and you may find DIY write-ups. I didn't use any masking tape, but I did cause a light scuff, so I recommend doing it. Blue painter's tape is the best.


I'm happy to report that I didn't need to remove neither the bumper nor the fog grill in order to fix the issue. Apparently, the vinyl I used had an extra layer of a transparent film on top of the gloss black one. It added some additional gloss. Under closer inspection I found out that this layer cracked at many spots and looked awful. I just pilled it off like a sun burned skin with my finger nails and a toothpick in harder accessible places. The main layer of vinyl was intact. Everything looks like new again


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> As to the black thing on the ground, it looks like a plastic shield that mounted just before the rear arch on both sides near the axle/wheel.


When I had the misfortune of going over an unseen low post on the ground, it wreaked havoc with the front fender liner on the passenger side. Cracked, but intact. What I didn't realize later was that a "spoiler" had popped off. It's held on by several plastic rivets. Damned thing is priced at $45 from the dealer (got it on discount for $28).


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

absolutt said:


> Yikes... any damage? I hope you checked the area for any parts. Looks like some kind of underside or fender liner panel might've come off. Something in the gravel near where the grass starts.
> 
> Pacific Ocean Blue? Great rims -- really like those. Good detailed photo of the front end -- now I can see exactly how the black grille looks with chrome rings. I've been contemplating swapping my grey grille out for black.


Lol, glad I could show you a good example of the grill. Yeah, Pac Ocean blue...

There is damage, albeit minor. That piece by the grass is the fog light surround- both came out, and the fender liner panel and cover behind the bumper are toast. May need a new bumper. Just glad she wasn't hurt. She got her DL last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

Installed a used DV relocation kit. Pretty pissed off with the kit. Whomever had it before cut the throttle coupler and it was beyond difficult to fit. Almost gave up. No reason to do that. I may contact Unitronic to buy a replacement. On top of that I now have a boost leak which I haven't been able to track down. Sigh.








Also installed RobinA3's footwell light kit. Can't rave enough about how well put together the harness is. It looks stock.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

^ At least your driver's seat bolsters aren't cracking!


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> I'm happy to report that I didn't need to remove neither the bumper nor the fog grill in order to fix the issue. Apparently, the vinyl I used had an extra layer of a transparent film on top of the gloss black one. It added some additional gloss. Under closer inspection I found out that this layer cracked at many spots and looked awful. I just pilled it off like a sun burned skin with my finger nails and a toothpick in harder accessible places. The main layer of vinyl was intact. Everything looks like new again


Good to hear it. I haven't installed any vinyl coverings, and no chips/cracks in the 11 years of ownership... but I've been thinking rather than tempt fate, it might be good to put a covering on both headlights and fog lights. Do you have vinyl protector film on your headlights?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

absolutt said:


> Good to hear it. I haven't installed any vinyl coverings, and no chips/cracks in the 11 years of ownership... but I've been thinking rather than tempt fate, it might be good to put a covering on both headlights and fog lights. Do you have vinyl protector film on your headlights?


I don't have a vinyl protector film on the headlights. Never thought about it before.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

I have WeatherTech's headlight film for the main and fog lights. I used to use Xpel Technologies film on my VWs. It's all pretty much the same. Lamilux is another.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ac compressor and alternator and a shine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

2008 MK2 TT FBSW fit right in...












absolutt said:


> That looks really nice -- great job!
> 
> I wish the older models could be easily adapted to use those newer steering wheels, as I like that center spoke insert.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> 2008 MK2 TT FBSW fit right in...


Looks sharp! Your 2006 connectors were 100% compatible with the 2008 MK2 TT ? No modifications required?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Airbag connectors are the same, all steering wheel controls functional: paddles, and radio! 



absolutt said:


> Looks sharp! Your 2006 connectors were 100% compatible with the 2008 MK2 TT ? No modifications required?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Happy she is allright! Experience is the best teacher...If you live through it! ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)



A3 Wannabe said:


> Pulled it out of a corn field after my daughter missed a turn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

kgw said:


> Happy she is allright! Experience is the best teacher...If you live through it! ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yeah, thanks man- I was just relieved she was ok, too. Pretty sure she learned a valuable lesson! And I learned that I need to find a cheap beater car for her asap! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

kgw said:


> Airbag connectors are the same, all steering wheel controls functional: paddles, and radio!


Love that wheel- where'd you source it from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

From LouieKaps, a Fourtitude member...I look through the MarketPlace periodically, and spotted it: luckily he still had the wheel.



A3 Wannabe said:


> Love that wheel- where'd you source it from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Replaced corroded rear door triangle trims on both doors with the new ones.



Than run a Dynotest  My car was stage 1 remapped last summer but the tuner didn't have the dyno. I noticed power gain but wanted numbers which I got last night. I was surprised to see that my small European 1.6 TDI shown more HP and Nm than a stock 2.0 TDI 140. The Dyno result is below.



This video shows first two runs of the Dyno test: https://youtu.be/dlvO3nqnvS8


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

How hard was it to remove/replace the triangles? Mine are in good shape, but I'd like to wrap them in carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skotti said:


> How hard was it to remove/replace the triangles? Mine are in good shape, but I'd like to wrap them in carbon fiber vinyl.


They are easy.

Pull the ashtray. Then 2 bolts each I think if I remeber right. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Ponto said:


> They are easy.
> 
> Pull the ashtray. Then 2 bolts each I think if I remeber right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks- I was asking about the post above mine, the rear window triangles.


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ponto said:


> They are easy.
> 
> Pull the ashtray. Then 2 bolts each I think if I remeber right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'd really like to wrap the triangles you're talking about

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skotti said:


> Thanks- I was asking about the post above mine, the rear window triangles.


Lol didn't read. Whoops. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

skotti said:


> Thanks- I was asking about the post above mine, the rear window triangles.


I've posted a guide on another forum: https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threa...oded-rear-door-triangles.380299/#post-3333225


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> I've posted a guide on another forum: https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threa...oded-rear-door-triangles.380299/#post-3333225


Are those new triangles actually glass? Or just gloss painted? My original A3 rear door triangles are a satin-matte finish opaque black. Btw, terrific DIY-write-up. :thumbup:


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

absolutt said:


> Are those new triangles actually glass? Or just gloss painted? My original A3 rear door triangles are a satin-matte finish opaque black. Btw, terrific DIY-write-up. :thumbup:


Thanks! My triangles are gloss black as they should be on a late FL 8P. The "Y9B" at the end of the oem number means "gloss black". The satin-matte ones must have a different color code.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Installed APR Intake and APR Turbo Inlet Pipe last night


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

I thought about driving it again, but it’s still in the shop getting a “new” cylinder head from Germany and timing chain fixit kit from Deutsche Auto Parts 










Was told all things considered, I have/had a healthy engine with only trace amounts of carbon build up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

What kind of mileage do you have on your engine?

All of the posts I've seen about carbon build-up have me wondering if it's something that I should be thinking of doing soon, at 85k miles. I wish there was some way to make a determination without much disassembly of the engine.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm at approx. 90k.

I had been looking into when or if to have some carbon cleaning done. Fortunately, I wouldn't have needed it. Not sure why, it may have something to do with the higher octane fuel I use and I can safely assume the previous owner used, the brand I normally use, maybe the consistent and timely maintenance done on the car (except for the tensioner lol), the type of oil used, the type of driving (regular combo of city and hwy) and/or my near daily "Italian tune-ups." I wonder if there could be any correlation with regularly keeping it garaged? I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing and not even worry about it anymore.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

I had mine done at ~100k . After, it felt like a whole new car; the carbon cleaning definitely released some horses! Even though I am pretty religious about maintenance and using high octane gas, etc. I attribute (non-expert opinion) the carbon build up to driving it short distances; my work is about 5 five miles to home. Also, the car has a stage 1 tune so there's that as well.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Upon reflection, just wanted to throw out there that I'm *not* trying to post that my $hi+ don't stink and if you have carbon issues you're like not taking good care of your car or anything like that. It looks like it does build up on nearly all of these cars. Again, I myself was considering it soon also. Like*aboslutt*was saying, it'd be great to know your carbon status without such a thorough and/or costly disassembling.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone tried a borescope through the IAT port? It's one bolt to get that sensor out, and it gives you nearly a straight shot into at least 2 of the pistons' intake valves. Seems like a good way to check out the carbon buildup

Also, not necessarily something I did to the A3 today, but I found this pic that the organization I AutoX most frequently with had put up on their FB page, first pic I've gotten of the A3 in action!


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Installed a new head unit from China. I got it mainly for Apple CarPlay and that works well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

I'd be interested in your opinion of the stereo in general...I've kicked around the idea, but the reviews I've read are hot and cold on these Chinese Android units...I do appreciate the OEMness of them, though


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

A3 Wannabe said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of the stereo in general...I've kicked around the idea, but the reviews I've read are hot and cold on these Chinese Android units...I do appreciate the OEMness of them, though


You should chose the right brand and everything would be fine.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

dp_motley said:


> You should chose the right brand and everything would be fine.


What brands are the best?


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

Moomtaz said:


> Installed a new head unit from China. I got it mainly for Apple CarPlay and that works well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plastic mould quality of this unit looks better than the Xtrons units. Is it an Android 7.x and 4GB RAM version?


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Brand's name starts with an* S* and ends in an *e*. This particular unit is running Android 8 with 4GB RAM. There are a handful of solid reviews of this brand online and they are _not_ all positive. It's a silly idea, but I don't want to put their name here for free advertising. Regardless, I really like it. I think it looks good, very OEMish, the screen is a bit larger than the OEM nav I had in before. If I were an android phone user, I'd probably even be more of a fan as there are lots of things to do with all of the android apps. I haven't really tweaked anything on it yet. After I plugged it in, I basically just hooked up my iPhone and have been overall satisfied ever since. 

There are a few small issues that I need to look into more. One is that I haven't been able to get mp3 files saved on USB or SD cards to play on the android side of things. I may need to format them differently? Another is the unit's fan is loud and increases in sound in relation to car revs. So, if I'm not playing any audio (sometimes, I just want no sound and to just hear my car or another nearby car that is sleep on the A3), I hear a relatively loud fan/whistle. Simply hitting the giant button on the right shuts down the unit and then it's quite. At least there is a fan in there making it less prone to overheating, which I've read some of these "Chinese" units may do. Last neg about it is although I rarely listen to the radio, for some reason, I don't have all of the stations I would normally have. Some are there and some aren't. 

One of these days I hope to adjust and reduce the unit's complete shutdown time, the startup volume, re-position the radio antenna currently shoved behind/under the unit, figure out the mp3 files and install a front and rear camera that I literally just ordered.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd really like to look into this unit. If you won't post the brand will you at least post the website you bought it from?

Edit: I believe I found it. Seicane is the brand I believe. 
https://www.seicane.com/car-dvd-player-for-audi-a3-s3-with-gps-radio-tv-bluetooth-srd-8796


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

That's the correct company, but the actual unit I bought was the Android 8.0 Touchscrenn (sic). The link above is for a slightly different car DVD player. They also have a unit that fills in the space with a bigger screen, but I decided I wanted the newer Android, more RAM along with actual buttons in case something goes wrong. 

Lastly, if you decide to go with it, make sure to get 5% off. There are a few ways to do it, I gave Tavarish credit for my purchase by using his name as a coupon.


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Added this over the weekend.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Had a flash put on. Revo stage 1. Enjoying the extra power

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

*new wheels*


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Rear Wiper Motor was acting up. Took apart and found water, rust, dirt, and grease. Cleaned that bitch out and re-greased. Works great now.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

P3cars Multi Gauge, from npace
My first 0-60 run:
I don’t think I floored it all the way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

L_A_456 said:


> Rear Wiper Motor was acting up. Took apart and found water, rust, dirt, and grease. Cleaned that bitch out and re-greased. Works great now.


Sorry, but that probably won't last unless you never use the spray. The problem is that the seal around the shaft will leak water into the motor every time you spray. I went to extremes to eliminate the problem: https://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?8822777-Rear-Wiper-Repair-DIY


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

That's cool! 



strangetdi said:


> P3cars Multi Gauge, from npace
> My first 0-60 run:
> I don’t think I floored it all the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

strangetdi said:


> P3cars Multi Gauge, from npace
> My first 0-60 run:
> I don’t think I floored it all the way.


Very nice! Clean & OEM look to it. Was it difficult to install? 

The Multi-gauge looks like it's worth it over the boost gauge. I have a ODB2 dongle already in place by my insurance company for reduced rates, but apparently there are ODB2 splitters out there that seem to work.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Super easy install, when the gauge comes installed with a vent...and just connects to the OBDII!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

strangetdi said:


> Super easy install, when the gauge comes installed with a vent...and just connects to the OBDII!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that set up, if it only incorporated a wideband. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Fixed a bad wire in my driver-side door that was not allowing me to unlock the car...again. Hoping a butt connector works better than a bad solder did. 

Also unclogged my rear window wash sprayer thing.

Think these dots in my headlights will wet-sand out?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Fixed a bad wire in my driver-side door that was not allowing me to unlock the car...again. Hoping a butt connector works better than a bad solder did.


Wow, you and me both.

I'd posted a few months back about losing almost all fob control, which turned out to be a completely severed wire and one partially frayed one in the driver's door wire harness. I fixed both and everything was fine up until a week ago... can't unlock via fob, yet key works. Fob will lock everything, though. Which colored wire did you discover that caused it?


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

I believe it’s the red/green I have circled here. As you can tell, mine was a rats nest of broken wires! All good for now...until next time, that is. In case you’re interested, there’s a used harness that just popped up on eBay today, ironically...they’re rare to be found on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I put a sticker on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> I believe it’s the red/green I have circled here. As you can tell, mine was a rats nest of broken wires! All good for now...until next time, that is. In case you’re interested, there’s a used harness that just popped up on eBay today, ironically...they’re rare to be found on there


Yes, sure looks like you've got quite a few broken ones! Thanks for the tip on the used one, but... to go through all that trouble and find it to end up cracking as well, just assume fix the breaks when they occur. I can't even touch mine right now as it's too damned cold outside and I don't have a heated garage to work in. I'm hopeful it won't get worse so I can address sometime in April.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

If mine breaks again I may just pony up for a new harness altogether- I just don’t have much wire to work with after repeated “repairs”

It’s supposed to get really warm next week (60-ish in MD)...you might want to jump in there then before the next polar vortex!

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> If mine breaks again I may just pony up for a new harness altogether- I just don’t have much wire to work with after repeated “repairs”
> 
> It’s supposed to get really warm next week (60-ish in MD)...you might want to jump in there then before the next polar vortex!
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks!

I'm also finding so little "room" to work with, but may try taking off the door panel and unhooking the harness to give more slack. After this next fix, I'm thinking of wrapping each individual wire at the bend with some electrical tape to help resist stress on the plastic sheaths... maybe that'll reduce chances of future fraying.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

After close to a year of getting monthly airbag recall notices from both AoA and the dealer, my dealer FINALLY has me set up for appts this week to perform the final airbag fix on both my A3s. They'd been pushing me off every month since last June. The best part is the dealer is giving me $100 to use on any parts/labor I want as payback for the inconvenience. Guess i'll get an oil change too while I'm there.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Is this for both driver & passenger? They're both available now?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

groesche said:


> Is this for both driver & passenger? They're both available now?


Not 100% sure, just for whatever the recall campaign states.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Last time I checked, I think just the passenger side was available. Seeing as how I'm the only one up front, I was waiting until both are available before I take it in.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I will find out tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

groesche said:


> Last time I checked, I think just the passenger side was available. Seeing as how I'm the only one up front, I was waiting until both are available before I take it in.


I was just told the steering wheel airbag is on the Takata defective list and the passenger side dash airbag is not - so just one was replaced. The SA doesn't remember any 8P A3s getting that one replaced to date.


----------



## dziste (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a 2007 A3 sline, and I am searching to change my steering wheel to a flat bottom one. I saw that someone changed his with a TT MK2 one and it was bolt with airbag and multifonction, but I was wondering if there is some other models out there that is bolt on too ?

thx


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tjtalan said:


> I really like that set up, if it only incorporated a wideband.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the Track Package, it can display AFR as read from the ECU. If you wanted to install a separate wideband sensor, it has the ability to bring in two analog inputs that you can set up :thumbup:



A3 Wannabe said:


> Think these dots in my headlights will wet-sand out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, sorry  I tried to use a headlight polishing kit along with various grits of sandpaper on one of my headlights that was pitted like that, and it was a disaster. I've used them with great success on other vehicles before, but whatever they use to make our headlight lenses is incredibly hard and makes it very difficult to sand out the little marks. By the time I got them sanded out, trying to finish it out to get it clear again was basically impossible. You may have better success than I did if you want to remove the headlight from the car and clamp it in something so that you can use a more powerful DA polisher or even a rotary, but I gave up and bought a donor headlight and swapped lenses.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

I have the track package on it too. My latest 0-60 time:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Added a Forge short shifter. Makes a big difference although the shifts don't seem as smooth.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dziste said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 2007 A3 sline, and I am searching to change my steering wheel to a flat bottom one. I saw that someone changed his with a TT MK2 one and it was bolt with airbag and multifonction, but I was wondering if there is some other models out there that is bolt on too ?
> 
> thx



You may start with a search for "flat bottom steering wheel"

https://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=172595987


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

sergecur99 said:


> Added a Forge short shifter. Makes a big difference although the shifts don't seem as smooth.


I have a CTS Turbo one. True, it's not as smooth, I find it kind of "clicking" gears into their position but it feels more precise, imho.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

TBomb said:


> Nope, sorry  I tried to use a headlight polishing kit along with various grits of sandpaper on one of my headlights that was pitted like that, and it was a disaster. I've used them with great success on other vehicles before, but whatever they use to make our headlight lenses is incredibly hard and makes it very difficult to sand out the little marks. By the time I got them sanded out, trying to finish it out to get it clear again was basically impossible. You may have better success than I did if you want to remove the headlight from the car and clamp it in something so that you can use a more powerful DA polisher or even a rotary, but I gave up and bought a donor headlight and swapped lenses.


Well that's a bummer...glad I asked!!


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

tbvvw said:


> ...Takata...


How did the $100 offer work out for you? Did you get a discount on the oil change? My Audi dealer charges upwards of $170 for an oil change (LOL) and I considered using the offer for that. I have no idea what to use the $100 on, any advice? Could/should I just get some Audi tchotchkes they have in the service department?


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

When I got my airbag done earlier this month, I went in for that and an oil change (I did the rest of the 55,000 service myself). With the $100 off, I paid $46.


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

I got the offer emailed and mailed to me several times.
They keep sending them to me.

used it once for an oil change
Then bought oil for my E46 m3 (Castrol tws)
Then I'll get another oil change

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Wait? $100 off due to the recall? I never got that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Wait? $100 off due to the recall? I never got that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah because of the recalls. Been getting them for 6 months but they still don't have my airbag, so they keep sending me $100 off coupon via mail and email.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Huh...got mine replaced in November, never once did I get an offer. That would have come in handy. Whatever, AoA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

Upgraded to 21st century by installing the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB. Bluetooth, Spotify, FM, DAB, Aux, iPod and iPhone integration via Apple CarPlay. Full steering wheel integration using Connects2 wiring harness. Vastly improved sound and looks the part too!


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Replaced the factory battery with an Odyssey AGM.
Installed an interior LED light kit & Reverse LEDs from deAutoLED. Should have done this sooner! Love the look....quivered at the price. But it is a BIG improvement. Only complaint, the Reverse LEDs should come with brake light LEDs too-if it is sold as a kit. I'd be willing to pay more, but installing the reverse lights were a PIA. Got it done but always feared that id ruin the reverse LEDs trying to re-seat the assembly. If you're going to do it, swap the brake lights at the same time!

Now I'm waiting on the License plate LEDs I just ordered....

That Pioneer unit looks hot! Do you sill get the display on the dash with that?

I just got another notice about the air bag recall in the mail, it states about a $100 credit on service, genuine parts or accessories for it.....


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

maxxxpayne said:


> Upgraded to 21st century by installing the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB. Bluetooth, Spotify, FM, DAB, Aux, iPod and iPhone integration via Apple CarPlay. Full steering wheel integration using Connects2 wiring harness. Vastly improved sound and looks the part too!



Oh, that looks sweet :heart: !!

I wish I had a double din stereo ... Apparently the conversion from single to double is too pricey to justify


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Wait? $100 off due to the recall? I never got that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No discounts offered in Vancouver, BC Canada area as far as I know ...


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

groesche said:


> Replaced the factory battery with an Odyssey AGM.
> Installed an interior LED light kit & Reverse LEDs from deAutoLED. Should have done this sooner! Love the look....quivered at the price. But it is a BIG improvement. Only complaint, the Reverse LEDs should come with brake light LEDs too-if it is sold as a kit. I'd be willing to pay more, but installing the reverse lights were a PIA. Got it done but always feared that id ruin the reverse LEDs trying to re-seat the assembly. If you're going to do it, swap the brake lights at the same time!
> 
> Now I'm waiting on the License plate LEDs I just ordered....
> ...


Haha! If you thought the reverse LED's were expensive wait until you see how much the brake LED's are. Especially if you have the rear fog upgrade. I think all the LED's in my tail lights are probably worth more than my tail lights :laugh:


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Probably haven't spent that much since I bought the car


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Haha! If you thought the reverse LED's were expensive wait until you see how much the brake LED's are. Especially if you have the rear fog upgrade. I think all the LED's in my tail lights are probably worth more than my tail lights :laugh:


I am planning to buy the brake LEDs at some less expensive place. I believe I need 6 of them. 

AngryGiraffe, what did you mean by “Especially if you have the rear fog upgrade.”? (Asking because I have the rear (left) fog light activated. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Just installed the license plate lights, coded and no faultseace:. When pulling the old ones out, looked like a bulb was out but there was no error


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

maxxxpayne said:


> Upgraded to 21st century by installing the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB. Bluetooth, Spotify, FM, DAB, Aux, iPod and iPhone integration via Apple CarPlay. Full steering wheel integration using Connects2 wiring harness. Vastly improved sound and looks the part too!


Which surround kit did u buy for this? Looks clean!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Did a 2 step paint correction! Really love the Lava Grey Pearl when it shines! And mounted my front plate. It looks so much better without it though. My MK5 Jetta in the 3rd pic.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks good K3V11N!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Bronco said:


> I am planning to buy the brake LEDs at some less expensive place. I believe I need 6 of them.
> 
> AngryGiraffe, what did you mean by “Especially if you have the rear fog upgrade.”? (Asking because I have the rear (left) fog light activated.
> 
> ...


On the facelift 8p you can have L&R rear fog lights so a total of 6 bulbs. They are $55 for a pair and you need 3 pairs. I don't know of another led that is error free and as bright as DeAuto bulbs.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> On the facelift 8p you can have L&R rear fog lights so a total of 6 bulbs. They are $55 for a pair and you need 3 pairs. I don't know of another led that is error free and as bright as DeAuto bulbs.


Ok, thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Gave the Golf-R intercooler I’ve had in storage forever a bath in preparation for install 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Moomtaz said:


> Gave the Golf-R intercooler I’ve had in storage forever a bath in preparation for install



In a real bath tub !! Wife was ok with that ? :laugh:


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Hahahaha benefits of that bachelor life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Paint correction and ceramic coating. Makes a 2011 look alot younger.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

sergecur99 said:


> Paint correction and ceramic coating. Makes a 2011 look alot younger.


Wow, looks GREAT!


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

dale333 said:


> Wow, looks GREAT!


Thank you. Took the guy 3 days to finish it

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

sergecur99 said:


> Thank you. Took the guy 3 days to finish it
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That does look great! What’d it cost, if you don’t mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

A3 Wannabe said:


> That does look great! What’d it cost, if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expensive($1200) but I plan to keep the car for a long time. I've had it for 3 years and the paint looked like crap.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

I’m keeping mine for the long-haul, too...my paint isn’t terrible, though, just needs some chipping touched up and a good polish, I think. I’ve got too many other things costing $$$ coming up, so I’ll hold off on that now that I know an idea of what costs. Yours looks fantastic, though- enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Not sure what color you have but black is real pain. Looked like the previous owner must have washed the car with brilllo pad instead of a wash mit. At least I shouldn't have anything to do other than wash for the next couple years.

Here are some before and after pics


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

sergecur99,

that paint looks unbelievably fantastic !!! Jealous here


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^inspired me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Changed rear wiper blade 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> ^^^inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show us the results when you're finished. I know it's not an easy job 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> Changed rear wiper blade


Where did you get your RS3 rear spoiler?


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Still haven’t installed it or painted it [very soon I hope], but I got lucky and found it on eBay.uk off of a totaled RS3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Tried out Launch Control for the first time. Pretty fun with a Quattro. Stage 1 APR ECU and TCU tune. My software is outdated. I'm on v1.2 and have been told they are on v2.4 now. I don't know how much of a difference updating it will make. Lol. 

https://youtu.be/81LArQ1nGqQ


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Cleaned the Carbonio CAI filter for the first time since I got it 11/17 eesh, I need to not wait that long next time, winter snuck up and I don't do cold.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

I installed an 034 Motorsport engine mount










I’m not too concerned, but there are some imperfections on the molding of this mount. 










Also installed a Golf-R intercooler yesterday. It is significantly heavier



















And I installed a Spulen throttle body pipe last night.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Moomtaz said:


> I installed an 034 Motorsport engine mount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. What makes the Golf R IC better?


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> I installed an 034 Motorsport engine mount
> 
> I’m not too concerned, but there are some imperfections on the molding of this mount.
> 
> ...


Do you have any closeups of the imperfections on the motor mount? What was the condition of your old motor mounts rubber?

Once you get the front all back together, how does the Spulen pipe fit? I'd ask if you noticed any difference but you should definitely with the intercooler.

Great work!


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

K3V11N said:


> Awesome. What makes the Golf R IC better?


It’s thicker, weighs more, has more bars and the fins are denser, more tightly packed together, all of which helps to improve its cooling efficiency over our stock intercooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

dale333 said:


> Do you have any closeups of the imperfections on the motor mount? What was the condition of your old motor mounts rubber?


Old mounts seem just fine (for a luxurious comfortable ride), it looks like they’re completely intact. 

The imperfections on the new engine mount is likely just superficial, but still...makes me wonder












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twenty (Oct 5, 2018)

K3V11N said:


> Which surround kit did u buy for this? Looks clean!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Sorry for the late reply. 

The kit was from https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/con...o-fascia-fitting-adaptor.html?search=CT23AU08

In the states, Enfig Car Stero has the same kit should you wish to purchase one.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> Old mounts seem just fine (for a luxurious comfortable ride), it looks like they’re completely intact.
> 
> The imperfections on the new engine mount is likely just superficial, but still...makes me wonder


Yeah, off hand, why didn't you send it back?


----------



## scorch07 (May 17, 2011)

Picked it up from getting the infamous timing chain tensioner updated, and new chains and guides and the like as well. Also got a quick balance and alignment.

Now I feel like I can really drive it! I've been babying it and driving as little as possible since I picked it up a couple weeks ago knowing this needed to be done. I was probably being overly paranoid, but it's nice to have the peace of mind.

Now it's time for a road trip this weekend!


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

scorch07 said:


> Picked it up from getting the infamous timing chain tensioner...peace of mind....


I know the feeling scorch07, that’s great! 

@dale333, Unfortunately I don’t have time for shipping too and fro. I regret not actually looking at it when I ordered it months ago.

Today I installed the other 034motorsports mount, APR pendulum mount, interior air filter, red top coils with NGK spark plugs, GFB DV+ and replaced an underside panel that got destroyed somehow, somewhere, on something this winter 




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Wow, haven't you been the busy little beaver.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Moomtaz said:


>


Stock Tranny Mount


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> @dale333, Unfortunately I don’t have time for shipping too and fro. I regret not actually looking at it when I ordered it months ago.


That top screw is a PITA to get on isn't it?


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> Stock Tranny Mount


The bottom one is the stock mount, the top is the 034 Motorsports Street Density mount. It is a “stiffer” rubber and otherwise fits in and looks very close to stock. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

dale333 said:


> That top screw is a PITA to get on isn't it?


Yes and no, I had the car on jack stands, wheel off and most of the fender liner off making it pretty easy. Here’s the top bolt looking at it from the front up by the caliper:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> Yes and no, I had the car on jack stands, wheel off and most of the fender liner off making it pretty easy. Here’s the top bolt looking at it from the front up by the caliper:


Oh, well that would make it a bit easier. When I had the K04 installed, I had them put Loctite on the bolts too. I've read they can sometimes loosen up.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Ah shoot, I didn’t add any. I’ll do that the next time I do something. Hope it lasts and doesn’t lead to any issues until then. 

Right now I feel like it’s noticeably changed the car. It definitely holds boost longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> Ah shoot, I didn’t add any. I’ll do that the next time I do something. Hope it lasts and doesn’t lead to any issues until then.
> 
> Right now I feel like it’s noticeably changed the car. It definitely holds boost longer.


That's great you can notice a difference and it's good. Nothing worse that doing something, spending money and not really any difference (timing chain tensioner, timing chain and guides $1300 parts and labor) The shop that put the turbo in said they were a little loose but not real bad. I'd had the DV+ on for over 15K miles and I drive....spirited.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok good to know, probably should’ve asked this shop today to add loctite to those bolts, but I felt like I was asking a lot of them already.

In shop to finally get downpipe in and get flashed stage 2. All I can say is, I like it!










Quotes from the mechanic = proud moments for car enthusiast

“Your car is really clean”

“You track this?” “It’s all set up for it [the track]”

“How is this engine bay this clean?!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

I had a stage 1 tune then I went to the K04 Stage 3 tune and downpipe, what a difference that was, it's so much fun!

As stated, I can't wait to do the intake manifold next. I don't know how much I'll really notice but I hope there's something the butt dyno can feel.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


>


I broke my drivers side pan as well, on snow. The local Audi stealership in PA wanted $180 but had to get it from a VW dealership. I drove to the VW dealership and got it for $109. 

I'm in IA now


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah that’s a solid price brand new. I would have done it for that price too, but got lucky and bargained mine down to $50 used from a Audi recycler about an hour away from me. It has 2 very insignificant cracks 1-2 inches long in the back. If the cracks were anywhere else I may not have gone that route.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Back to the A3 AP game. Bought one this weekend. One of the previous owner(s) might have been here on the forums. The rear spoiler was added at one point and the coil packs are the red R8 style.





Here is my old A3 that I traded an year ago for the gray 8V. Missed the hatchback dearly so decided that two of them will compliment each other.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Some cleaning.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Evo V said:


> Back to the A3 AP game. Bought one this weekend.


Welcome back! Kinda cool to hear you missed it. Big plans for the AP? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

What he said ... and congrats, looks great !! Love the color, sunroof, valance, wheels, tires ... you get the idea :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Bronco said:


> What he said ... and congrats, looks great !! Love the color, sunroof, valance, wheels, tires ... you get the idea :thumbup:


Thanks! I didn't specifically look for the color but after 4 black and one gray cars it looks fresh. It is in a rough shape. Plans for the first weekend:
Engine oil change 
DSG oil change
Haldex oil change
PCV replacement
Head gasket replacement
Neuspeed CAI
Black mirror caps 
Rotor wheels from my black A3 are going in

I will run diagnostic to see what else needs to be done to bring it back to descent shape.

On order: RS3 grill. I'll try to find matching fog lights grill covers. 

Down the road: TT steering wheel, S3 side skirts, drop it a little, I'm trying to find a TT RS rear valance, I used to see them on ebay and alibaba but can't find any right now. Also there used to be S3 bumpers on alibaba but maybe the ship has sailed for this model. I only see the replica RS3 bumpers (which I used to have). As far as power probably I will go with Unitronic 1+. My commute to/from Boston is brutal so I can't really enjoy the extra power.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

I'd see if the timing chain tensioner has been updated. Also change out the Haldex filter as well...with the oil change.


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

what's the updated tensioner looks like?


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

SaiB said:


> what's the updated tensioner looks like?


If you're a TSI engine

https://www.europaparts.com/timing-chain-tensioner-06k109467k.html

Here's some good info

https://www.shopdap.com/blog/2-0t-vw-and-audi-tsi-timing-chain-tensioner-problems.html/


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

It was busy weekend:
New PCV
Oil change
DSG oil and filter
Haldex oil and filter
New grill arrived
Black mirror caps
Rotor wheels

While under the car found both axles boots torn. Ordered new from raxles. Found the plastic shield on the passenger side gone. I need to figure out the part number or visit the junk yard.





Not big fan how the front license plate and quattro logo are overlapping. Maybe I'll order side mount.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Evo V said:


> It was busy weekend:
> 
> Not big fan how the front license plate and quattro logo are overlapping. Maybe I'll order side mount.


Wow, very busy! Looks great! 

If you're interested in the US Mill Works license plate bracket, get the quick release too if you want to go through car washes.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Good work Evo V, looks great !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally !! Put the summers back on with new Conti DWS06s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Evo V said:


> I need to figure out the part number or visit the junk yard.


Nice job with all that! Black mirror caps are a nice touch.

I replaced my passenger underside body panel just last month (see upthread) and the part number was 1K0825202AF. I believe there are a few iterations of it with different part #s. AFAIR there might have been some interchangeable VW panels too. 

What is all involved with the haldex oil and filter change? Did you follow any particular DIYs as reference? I plan on doing mine in about 10k miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Moomtaz said:


> Nice job with all that! Black mirror caps are a nice touch.
> 
> I replaced my passenger underside body panel just last month (see upthread) and the part number was 1K0825202AF. I believe there are a few iterations of it with different part #s. AFAIR there might have been some interchangeable VW panels too.
> 
> ...


Hey Moomtaz,

Thanks for the part number! Black mirror caps were leftovers from my first A3. I had them for sale but nobody wanted them so they stayed in the basement.  

I did the haldex service for the first time. My first A3 8P was FWD. It is not very difficult. I used the Vagcom to push the filter cap out. the rest is easy - drain the oil and fill in from the top. I bought a fluid pump from Amazon for $8 so I can fill the oil. It took about 800ml. There are few DIY instructions on the forums but I follow the one below as a reference. 

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/repl...er-andor-pump/


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Bronco said:


> Good work Evo V, looks great !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've seen your ride evolving over the years. Looks good too.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> Nice job with all that! Black mirror caps are a nice touch.
> 
> I replaced my passenger underside body panel just last month (see upthread) and the part number was 1K0825202AF. I believe there are a few iterations of it with different part #s. AFAIR there might have been some interchangeable VW panels too.
> 
> What is all involved with the haldex oil and filter change? Did you follow any particular DIYs as reference? I plan on doing mine in about 10k miles.


https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/repl...er-andor-pump/

filter is haldex.111358
Oil is G-060-175-A2

I odered my filter from here. https://www.haldexparts.com/111358-audi-vw-seat-skoda-gen-4-awd-oil-filter.html


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bronco said:


> Finally !! Put the summers back on with new Conti DWS06s.



Color is ridiculous. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Many thanks dale333 and Evo V! I’ll probably just do this next oil change, didn’t know it was so relatively straightforward. 

How often are you guys doing this though? Every 30K ok? One discussion board mentioned this should be done more regularly on “remapped” / tuned ECUs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Moomtaz said:


> Many thanks dale333 and Evo V! I’ll probably just do this next oil change, didn’t know it was so relatively straightforward.
> 
> How often are you guys doing this though? Every 30K ok? One discussion board mentioned this should be done more regularly on “remapped” / tuned ECUs
> 
> ...


Mine was definitely changed often. The "old" oil looked light almost as new. The previous owner definitely took care of the car. I'm planning to change it every 20k (I usually do 7k miles oil change so every 3rd). I can't check but I also think my ECU is tuned. Coming back from NYC I had 35mpg on average with 1 1/2hrs in heavy traffic in NYC. Now in normal commutes to work I can see 36-37mpg. I don't recall ever going over 32 mpg with my first A3 8P on the same route. The sound of the engine is also little bit different from what I remember.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Color is ridiculous. Looks great. :thumbup:


Color is Dakar Beige. Quite unique, don't see many around.


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

For the better part of April I was performing some well needed maintenance, repairs, and extras.

Changed engine oil and filter (do it every 5000 km).

I did my every 100,000 km maintenance of DSG fluid, DSG filter, Haldex Fluid, Haldex filter, and Rear Diff Fluid.

Replaced both driver and passenger front axles torn outer CV boots (what a pain in the ass job!!!).

I added a inline coolant heater and found where my car was leaking coolant and replaced a o ring
.
I added a LED light bar behind the front grill (relayed to the front fogs), a LED light where the rear tow hook cover would be (relayed to the reverse lights).

Since at my last 100,000 km maintenance I cut out the small resonator for the exhaust, at this one I got rid of the large resonator, should have done it long ago.

Found where the washer fluid was leaking in the line near the bottle and sealed up the hole.

Fixed my rear wiper fluid sprayer since i destroyed the brass tip replacing the A3 rear wiper arm with a Q5 rear wiper arm, used parts from a VW Golf in the local pick and pull auto wrecker to fix my damaged tip.

Swapped out my winter tires and rims for my summer tires and rims, looks like I'm due for some new summer tires this year... current ones are worn the f out.

Here's the kicker ladies and gent's, since my A3 just turned over 300,000 km at the beginning of April, and I was doing all this work I figured, I should replace some original stuff like.... the original serpentine belt, both idler pulley's and all 6 original spark plugs.

I hope that's it for a long time.


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I went a little crazy and added a Unitronic k04, cts intake, gfb divertir valve r8 coils with plugs. That’s it for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Well I went a little crazy and added a Unitronic k04, cts intake, gfb divertir valve r8 coils with plugs. That’s it for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! I want the CTS intake. 

I just cleaned the A3 up today. Wash and polished the tips.


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

K3V11N said:


> Looks good! I want the CTS intake.
> 
> I just cleaned the A3 up today. Wash and polished the tips.


Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice work to the folks above!

I’ll share both the good and the bad. added a little Easter color to my front bumper and front passenger fender.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Moomtaz said:


> Nice work to the folks above!
> 
> I’ll share both the good and the bad. added a little Easter color to my front bumper and front passenger fender.
> 
> ...


Oh that sucks. What happened?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Way too embarrassed to go into details, but will admit it was my fault. Everyone keeps saying “it’s just a car, they can be fixed at least you’re ok...” yada yada. For whatever reason that isn’t resonating with me. 

There’s a similar situation on the rear bumper and rear side panel, so I’ll hit up my insurance and probably go that route to get it all done right 

I’ll get over it and post here when it’s all fixed up and I’ve got some other goodies added on. Hopefully it’s done in the next month or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Moomtaz said:


> Way too embarrassed to go into details, but will admit it was my fault. Everyone keeps saying “it’s just a car, they can be fixed at least you’re ok...” yada yada. For whatever reason that isn’t resonating with me.
> 
> There’s a similar situation on the rear bumper and rear side panel, so I’ll hit up my insurance and probably go that route to get it all done right
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

I started noticing a small vibration above 60mph. Also noticed the wear on my front tires were off. Some small chunks were even coming off. Decided to replace all 4 tires. Went with Falken Ziek ZE950 and went a little wider to 235/40/18. They seem to perform much better than the Bridgestone Driveguard runflats that the previous owner had on there. Also decided to get an alignment too. It was way out of spec. Lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

@K3V11N what size tyres? 285 seems wrong


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

PreMier said:


> @K3V11N what size tyres? 285 seems wrong


LOLOL. Edited. Meant 235/40/18


----------



## dziste (Feb 27, 2017)

K3V11N said:


> LOLOL. Edited. Meant 235/40/18


Same here, at the shop now 235/40/18 










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Rotors, pads, all four corners, vacuum pump seals..... Ready for summer.....:thumbup:


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

I wanted a more aggressive looking tailgate/bumper for all those to see as I pass them so I bought bumper parts sourced from a totaled A3, new OEM S3 bumper valance, new RS3 bracket and bumper flare, totaled RS3 spoiler from the UK had them all painted. I also sourced PDC brackets (didn’t need to do so but at least I was prepared), put PDC holes in the bumper, JB Welded new brackets and RS3 flare to “new” painted bumper (overkill compared to how it comes from factory) then put it all together




































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Moomtaz said:


> I wanted a more aggressive looking tailgate/bumper for all those to see as I pass them so I bought bumper parts sourced from a totaled A3, new OEM S3 bumper valance, new RS3 bracket and bumper flare, totaled RS3 spoiler from the UK had them all painted. I also sourced PDC brackets (didn’t need to do so but at least I was prepared), put PDC holes in the bumper, JB Welded new brackets and RS3 flare to “new” painted bumper (overkill compared to how it comes from factory) then put it all together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

maxxxpayne said:


> Upgraded to 21st century by installing the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB. Bluetooth, Spotify, FM, DAB, Aux, iPod and iPhone integration via Apple CarPlay. Full steering wheel integration using Connects2 wiring harness. Vastly improved sound and looks the part too!


This does look good! Can you post some more pictures and maybe some details? Did it come with the trim surrounding the head unit?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

AngryGiraffe said:


> On the facelift 8p you can have L&R rear fog lights so a total of 6 bulbs. They are $55 for a pair and you need 3 pairs. I don't know of another led that is error free and as bright as DeAuto bulbs.


The only thing I would caution against, and I want to be careful because of their affiliation with the forum or whatever, but I did not have the best luck with the error free, very bright, $55/pair brake light LEDs from a popular source that is mentioned frequently on these forums. My first set started having individual emitters failing, some would flash and some would be out completely. They were replaced for free, minus return shipping, and the replacements worked for a while and then eventually I had the entire bulbs fail (multiple). At this point I was given the run-around on getting a replacement set, being told that they were failing due to my car producing too much voltage :screwy: I wound up going back to regular bulbs for my brake lights and have had zero issues. Just something to consider before sinking that kind of cash into some LEDs...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had some issues with deautokey leds in the brake position. I returned them and the new ones work just fine. They offer lifetime warranty and are really a good company with a good product. The returns are helpful so they can fix issues on new products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twenty (Oct 5, 2018)

groesche said:


> That Pioneer unit looks hot! Do you sill get the display on the dash with that?


Thanks, it’s one of the best mod I’ve done. 
Sadly, there’s no display on the dash, but to be honest, personally I don’t miss it at all.


----------



## Twenty (Oct 5, 2018)

Bronco said:


> Oh, that looks sweet :heart: !!
> 
> I wish I had a double din stereo ... Apparently the conversion from single to double is too pricey to justify


Thanks. While the brand new parts can be expensive, you should be able to source the second hand ones form a breaker/junk yard for a reasonable price. Of course then you’d have add the price of the unit and time spent doing it (a lot of time) but IMO it’s worth it at the end.

Or buy a new car. It’s probably easier haha.


----------



## Twenty (Oct 5, 2018)

K3V11N said:


> Which surround kit did u buy for this? Looks clean!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The surround kit is from Connects2. In North America, you’re probably better off getting it from Enfig Car Stereo.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

DSG Fluid change and Oil Change. With obligatory beer. Lol


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

K3V11N said:


> DSG Fluid change and Oil Change. With obligatory beer. Lol





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

HPA Intake Manifold, carbon cleaning and replaced water pump since I was in there.


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

dale333 said:


> HPA Intake Manifold, carbon cleaning and replaced water pump since I was in there.


Sexy

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

dale333 said:


> HPA Intake Manifold, carbon cleaning and replaced water pump since I was in there.


How did you get your new style APR intake to fit? I have both the old style and the new style and the old style fit much better without modification. I could not get the new one to fit at all without modification, so I put it up on eBay.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

strangetdi said:


> How did you get your new style APR intake to fit? I have both the old style and the new style and the old style fit much better without modification. I could not get the new one to fit at all without modification, so I put it up on eBay.


Oh, that was a fun bit of time with APR  . I had to put a washer under that front bracket up against the radiator because it was to tight, then they sent me another bracket from the CC/Tiguan/Passat that I slightly modified for the rear. I can send you some pictures if you want.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

wow Moomtaz, thats sick! :thumbup:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Front Brembo GT B-M4 345x30 - Rear MKV R32 Caliper V4 ECS Rotors 310x22


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

GvFx said:


> Sexy


Thank you


----------



## Twenty (Oct 5, 2018)

TBomb said:


> This does look good! Can you post some more pictures and maybe some details? Did it come with the trim surrounding the head unit?












The unit doesn’t come with a surround or adapter cables. You’ll have to source those yourself. Enfig car stereo is probably the easiest place to get the whole kit and it’s plug and play.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Brake Issues*

Replaced all for corners rotors/pads. Tried installing SS lines but now I have issues with the pedal. I can build pressure if I pump the pedal. But it slowly goes to the floor (or near the floor) almost seams like a leak but I can't find anything. I only replaced the right rear brake line with a stainless one. With the issues, I swapped it back to the stock line (using new washers). I have a power bleeder but the damn cap leaks Tried vacuum bleeding and traditional pump,hold, bleed release with no luck. I an build pressure but it doesn't hold-what gives?????

Any ideas?


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

groesche said:


> Replaced all for corners rotors/pads. Tried installing SS lines but now I have issues with the pedal. I can build pressure if I pump the pedal. But it slowly goes to the floor (or near the floor) almost seams like a leak but I can't find anything. I only replaced the right rear brake line with a stainless one. With the issues, I swapped it back to the stock line (using new washers). I have a power bleeder but the damn cap leaks Tried vacuum bleeding and traditional pump,hold, bleed release with no luck. I an build pressure but it doesn't hold-what gives?????
> 
> Any ideas?


My car does this EVERY time the brakes are played with. Then the following day, they're back to normal.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

dale333 said:


> groesche said:
> 
> 
> > Replaced all for corners rotors/pads. Tried installing SS lines but now I have issues with the pedal. I can build pressure if I pump the pedal. But it slowly goes to the floor (or near the floor) almost seams like a leak but I can't find anything. I only replaced the right rear brake line with a stainless one. With the issues, I swapped it back to the stock line (using new washers). I have a power bleeder but the damn cap leaks<img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Mad" class="inlineimg" /> Tried vacuum bleeding and traditional pump,hold, bleed release with no luck. I an build pressure but it doesn't hold-what gives?????
> ...


Does that happen to you when cracking a line open and/or just changing out rotors/pads?


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

groesche said:


> Does that happen to you when cracking a line open and/or just changing out rotors/pads?


This happened after I replaced a failed master cylinder, when I changed out the rotors/pads/lines (all same time) and once when I took the car in (dealership) for TSB and they performed a "courtesy check" on the car (which included the brakes I guess). I don't know what they did but my brakes sucked for a day. Cleared up the next day.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

I just drove it and the brakes seem solid. However, if I'm stopped with my foot on the brake it seams to go down slightly over time. WTH? This is after leaving sit 24 hours or so. This comes back? Not that I don't believe you but that doesn't sound right.


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

groesche said:


> I just drove it and the brakes seem solid. However, if I'm stopped with my foot on the brake it seams to go down slightly over time. WTH? This is after leaving sit 24 hours or so. This comes back? Not that I don't believe you but that doesn't sound right.


That’s normal. That means that the brake booster is doing its job. Happens on all cars. I think maybe you are just paying too much attention to it at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

groesche said:


> I just drove it and the brakes seem solid. However, if I'm stopped with my foot on the brake it seams to go down slightly over time. WTH? This is after leaving sit 24 hours or so. This comes back? Not that I don't believe you but that doesn't sound right.


I've never experienced this either. But after happening three times and it eventually going back to normal. I'm fairly confident that yours will too.


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

Done with upgrades for awhile. Did RS style front bumper/grille, led headlights and logo, sport exhaust, United Motorsports triple tune and new wheels/tires. I have it about where I want it.

C36B7FE6-CBF9-4056-9F01-75A1E9372C1B by B, on Flickr

1B547565-D2CE-4D27-BE9E-0DE5916FBEF9 by B, on Flickr


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

prbsco said:


> Done with upgrades for awhile. Did RS style front bumper/grille, led headlights and logo, sport exhaust, United Motorsports triple tune and new wheels/tires. I have it about where I want it.
> 
> 1B547565-D2CE-4D27-BE9E-0DE5916FBEF9 by B, on Flickr


Where did you source the grill & fog light surrounds?


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

They were included with the bumper and grille. It was an eBay purchase. I’m sure i can find the link if you need it.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

How's the quality? What year is yours? I have the same color, 2012.

Any listings I've looked at don't have the fog light trim pieces with it. I did see one with the whole bumper, is that it? Can you not get the grill & fog inserts seperately? f you could find a link, that would rock!


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

groesche said:


> How's the quality? What year is yours? I have the same color, 2012.
> 
> Any listings I've looked at don't have the fog light trim pieces with it. If you could find a link, that would rock!


It wasn’t Audi quality but not bad at all. It fit well with very little work needed. I was originally going to wrap the car but after a full detail and ceramic have come to really like the lava grey. Mine is a 2008. Here is a link to the auction

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-8P...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Warranty airbag replacement. I was pleased that they replaced the airbag cover as well.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Stage 2 APR tune and Updated my APR TCU tune. I bought the car already flashed with APR Stage 1 ECU and TCU but it has never been updated. The car was on v1.2 since 2012 I think. Lol. Since it was so old, the fee to upgrade to Stage 2 was waived as stated on APR website. So instead of paying twice to update the v1.2 file, I bought a CTS Catless DP, and upgraded to stage 2. Only had to pay labor charges.  Also washed it yesterday. Lol


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

K3V11N said:


> Stage 2 APR tune and Updated my APR TCU tune. I bought the car already flashed with APR Stage 1 ECU and TCU but it has never been updated. The car was on v1.2 since 2012 I think. Lol. Since it was so old, the fee to upgrade to Stage 2 was waived as stated on APR website. So instead of paying twice to update the v1.2 file, I bought a CTS Catless DP, and upgraded to stage 2. Only had to pay labor charges.  Also washed it yesterday. Lol


Very nice. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

K3V11N said:


> Stage 2 APR tune and Updated my APR TCU tune. I bought the car already flashed with APR Stage 1 ECU and TCU but it has never been updated. The car was on v1.2 since 2012 I think. Lol. Since it was so old, the fee to upgrade to Stage 2 was waived as stated on APR website. So instead of paying twice to update the v1.2 file, I bought a CTS Catless DP, and upgraded to stage 2. Only had to pay labor charges.


So you didn't even have to pay to upgrade to Stage 2? That's pretty nice!'



K3V11N said:


>


Your car has a pinstripe? It came like that, new? Or did you (or previous owner) put it on? Or is that just a reflection?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

dale333 said:


> HPA Intake Manifold, carbon cleaning and replaced water pump since I was in there.


Manifold looks badass. Kinda wish I had gone with HPA for my K04 now...but, what's done is done I guess. I'll just tell myself that getting that manifold "would only have been more $$$ anyway"  Out of curiosity, what did you use to clean the intake. I already got some of these "Bench Buddy" transmission cleaning brushes and am thinking of getting some of the 1" Roloc "finger" discs (which I've not seen anyone mention or try yet?) as well. 



prbsco said:


> Done with upgrades for awhile. Did RS style front bumper/grille, *led* headlights and *logo*,


Did you get that illuminated logo off eBay/Aliexpress or elsewhere? Always thought about getting one off eBay but was concerned about it being cheap/poor quality. How is yours?


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Manifold looks badass.


Thanks!



Audi'sRevenge said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you use to clean the intake. I already got some of these "Bench Buddy" transmission cleaning brushes and am thinking of getting some of the 1" Roloc "finger" discs (which I've not seen anyone mention or try yet?) as well.


Walnut blasting. You can look up vids on it. Got a







from [email protected] (I believe he's in Canada). Got a 1ft tube from Home Depot that fit on the adapter and put the top of a soda bottle on the other end to fit it on a vacuum. 




Audi'sRevenge said:


> Did you get that illuminated logo off eBay/Aliexpress or elsewhere? Always thought about getting one off eBay but was concerned about it being cheap/poor quality. How is yours?


https://www.raymaxgear.com/products/audi-led-emblem-and-badget-light?variant=36094624641


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> So you didn't even have to pay to upgrade to Stage 2? That's pretty nice!'
> 
> 
> Your car has a pinstripe? It came like that, new? Or did you (or previous owner) put it on? Or is that just a reflection?


Yes. The upgrade was free because the previous owner flashed the car before Feb 2012 or something like that. Idk it was stated on their website. Hahaha. And yes, that's a red pinstripe put on by previous owner also. I usually don't like pinstripes but I kinda like it.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

dale333 said:


> Walnut blasting. You can look up vids on it. Got a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see, yeah walnut/media blasting is def. the best way to do it no doubt. I don't have a compressor though, so I'm pretty stuck with manual cleaning. Always thought about picking up one of those 21 gal units Harbor Freight has when in the US, but have never gotten around to it.



dale333 said:


> https://www.raymaxgear.com/products/audi-led-emblem-and-badget-light?variant=36094624641


Hmm the eBay ones are like half the price though, look pretty much the same, and can be had in different colour LEDs instead of just white. I mean this is pretty much just a fluff part anyway :laugh: similar to those "logo projector" things they have when you open your doors, but they seem like fun.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Ah I see, yeah walnut/media blasting is def. the best way to do it no doubt. I don't have a compressor though, so I'm pretty stuck with manual cleaning. Always thought about picking up one of those 21 gal units Harbor Freight has when in the US, but have never gotten around to it.


When I say *I* did some heavier work on my car, I mean my mechanic. I live in an apartment and don't have most the tools to do a lot of this stuff. I completely understand. Harbor Freight has the media blasters too....FYI. 




Audi'sRevenge said:


> Hmm the eBay ones are like half the price though, look pretty much the same, and can be had in different colour LEDs instead of just white. I mean this is pretty much just a fluff part anyway :laugh: similar to those "logo projector" things they have when you open your doors, but they seem like fun.


I prefer my car to look mostly stock/sleeper styled. I had a Mercedes CLS 550 try and speed up in the right lane and cut me off (right lane was ending) the other day, I sped up and he wasn't able to get past me. :laugh:


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Notched the frame today. Used 2.5” hole saw. Super clean cut. No more clunking. Rides amazing and love the height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally drove the car after the cylinder head rebuild due to the chain tensioner fail. Only to arrive at work and see the coolant dripping. I think the water pump is leaking. I should have replaced it while I had everything open :facepalm:


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

Installed smoked side markers... much better than orange.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Finally installed a MKII TT stainless dead pedal to match the brake and accelerator pedals. Had to cut the tab off the bottom, relocate it by about 2 inches and epoxied it back on. Fits like a glove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

mk4mac said:


> Installed smoked side markers... much better than orange.


Looks very nice. I'd went with the more reflective version, because I was worried about passing inspection.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Finally installed a MKII TT stainless dead pedal to match the brake and accelerator pedals. Had to cut the tab off the bottom, relocate it by about 2 inches and epoxied it back on. Fits like a glove.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any pics of the modification?


----------



## Twenty (Oct 5, 2018)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Finally installed a MKII TT stainless dead pedal to match the brake and accelerator pedals. Had to cut the tab off the bottom, relocate it by about 2 inches and epoxied it back on. Fits like a glove.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Was always a fan of Amber foglights. A lot of people hate it.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Since the HPA intake manifold install and tune update, the car hasn't been running as hoped. A lot of turbo lag, stuttering and jerking while city driving with mild throttle adjustment(driving). I've replace many of the 'common failure' parts but the PCV was pretty much one of the last. It wasn't displaying any of the normal symptoms so I hadn't thought about it much. Sure enough, after replacing, the car is running much better. 

Current PCV for the CCTA is 06H-103-495-AH, I believe mine was original to the car and was the 06H-103-495-E. I highly recommend replacing if you haven't.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

What's your mileage?


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

strangetdi said:


> What's your mileage?


75K miles


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Changed out my washer nozzles. I hated how my 2010 A3 has the old ass 3 stream nozzles. So I upgraded to 2008 VW Jetta Ones


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

K3V11N said:


> Changed out my washer nozzles. I hated how my 2010 A3 has the old ass 3 stream nozzles. So I upgraded to 2008 VW Jetta Ones


I need those! Got a part number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

K3V11N said:


> Changed out my washer nozzles. I hated how my 2010 A3 has the old ass 3 stream nozzles. So I upgraded to 2008 VW Jetta Ones


Are they these heated ones? 5M0-955-986-C-9B9


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

dale333 said:


> Are they these heated ones? 5M0-955-986-C-9B9


Yes. Heated. I got quoted $32 for 2. But you can easily find someone parting a MK5 and get it for cheaper. Lol


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

A3 Wannabe said:


> I need those! Got a part number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

K3V11N said:


> Here you go


Sweet- thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

K3V11N said:


> Yes. Heated. I got quoted $32 for 2. But you can easily find someone parting a MK5 and get it for cheaper. Lol


Absolutly, those are used on a few VW's from what I could tell. I'll hit up the local pick-a-part/salvage yard and see what they have.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

K3V11N said:


> Yes. Heated. I got quoted $32 for 2. But you can easily find someone parting a MK5 and get it for cheaper. Lol


Were they a direct fit or did you have to modify anything to make them work? I tried doing this but may have used the wrong part and they didn't fit correctly in the cowl and the washer hose didn't fit very securely. Seemed a little sketchy so I went back to my stock washer jets.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Electric? Do they come with pig tails attached?



K3V11N said:


> Yes. Heated. I got quoted $32 for 2. But you can easily find someone parting a MK5 and get it for cheaper. Lol


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

kgw said:


> Electric? Do they come with pig tails attached?


The heated nozzles have a plug connector on them. Your car may not have the heated nozzles (mine doesn't) but if it does, you will have wiring and connectors already there - should be "plug and play".


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

TBomb said:


> The heated nozzles have a plug connector on them. Your car may not have the heated nozzles (mine doesn't) but if it does, you will have wiring and connectors already there - should be "plug and play".


This is correct. But I really think it shouldn't matter if it is heated or not. Should work either way. I'll try snapping a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Well I went a little crazy and added a Unitronic k04, cts intake, gfb divertir valve r8 coils with plugs. That’s it for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 liter weedeater T,

what kind is your engine cover? 

I just installed a P-Flo intake and obviously, can’t use my original engine cover. I am hoping to find engine cover that would accommodate the intake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Bronco said:


> 2 liter weedeater T,
> 
> what kind is your engine cover?
> 
> ...


It’s just the oem cover for a 2011 tfsi motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

Installed the Clearmount A3 phone mount. IMO it's the best solution out there. I found the A3 vents to be pretty flimsy so the universal mounts don't work too well. This fit's perfectly and secure and doesn't block the vents. Highly recommended if you don't already have one. 

https://www.audiphoneholder.com/

Available on Amazon as well.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Got one, love it, except i also bought the clamp holder.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> It’s just the oem cover for a 2011 tfsi motor.


Thanks. But yours is 2008 - facelift, right? Mine is 2006, pre-facelift, I wonder if that 2011 cover would still fit my engine ... for example, my dip stick is in the front, yours is on the side ...


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Bronco said:


> Thanks. But yours is 2008 - facelift, right? Mine is 2006, pre-facelift, I wonder if that 2011 cover would still fit my engine ... for example, my dip stick is in the front, yours is on the side ...


Mine is 2011. That’s the cover that came with it. Yours is probably the FSi motor. Don’t think it would fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Mine is 2011. That’s the cover that came with it. Yours is probably the FSi motor. Don’t think it would fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I got Clearmount for both of my Audi A3's. It makes it easier now when different family members drive the cars... oh, and I swapped my broken 8P air vents for 8V air vents. The car runs like a champ now after the head rebuild due to chain tensioner fail. Also installed Injen CAI.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

K3V11N said:


> This is correct. But I really think it shouldn't matter if it is heated or not. Should work either way. I'll try snapping a pic tomorrow.


Yeah, the heated nozzles will work with a non-heated nozzle car from a washer spray standpoint, they just won't be heated unless the car has the wiring in place for the heaters. The nozzles themselves are "passive" in that the tubing from the pump just connects to them and they spray when the pump is on. :thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

It's like OEM...:thumbup: I agree, best one out there. 










mk4mac said:


> Installed the Clearmount A3 phone mount. IMO it's the best solution out there. I found the A3 vents to be pretty flimsy so the universal mounts don't work too well. This fit's perfectly and secure and doesn't block the vents. Highly recommended if you don't already have one.
> 
> https://www.audiphoneholder.com/
> 
> Available on Amazon as well.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Evo V said:


> I got Clearmount for both of my Audi A3's. It makes it easier now when different family members drive the cars... oh, and I swapped my broken 8P air vents for 8V air vents. The car runs like a champ now after the head rebuild due to chain tensioner fail. Also installed Injen CAI.


Would u happen to have one (1) good vent you want to get rid of? Lol. I just need one and people are usually selling the set lol


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

K3V11N said:


> Would u happen to have one (1) good vent you want to get rid of? Lol. I just need one and people are usually selling the set lol


I have two good ones. I don't know how much will be shipping to HI. I can check if you are interested.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Anybody got a volume knob from a Symphony stereo that’s in good shape?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Bronco said:


> 2 liter weedeater T,
> 
> what kind is your engine cover?
> 
> ...


I have a 2006, bought a TT-S engine cover off Crew219, he modified it slightly (not noticeable at all) with a Dremel, and it fits/looks great (I have the Neuspeed CAI).


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

skotti said:


> I have a 2006, bought a TT-S engine cover off Crew219, he modified it slightly (not noticeable at all) with a Dremel, and it fits/looks great (I have the Neuspeed CAI).


That sounds good, thank you skotti . Got any photos?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Replaced driver and passenger side door lock modules with OEM unit$.


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

Bought a set of dirt cheap Avus wheels 17x7.5. Will be cleaning them up, repainting and putting winter tires on them eventually.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Bronco said:


> That sounds good, thank you skotti . Got any photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

skotti said:


> I have a 2006, bought a TT-S engine cover off Crew219, he modified it slightly (not noticeable at all) with a Dremel, and it fits/looks great (I have the Neuspeed CAI).


Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

skotti said:


>


That looks great ! Thanks skotti :thumbup:


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Evo V said:


> I have two good ones. I don't know how much will be shipping to HI. I can check if you are interested.


Interested. PM sent


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

K3V11N said:


> Changed out my washer nozzles. I hated how my 2010 A3 has the old ass 3 stream nozzles. So I upgraded to 2008 VW Jetta Ones


So, I found a pair off of a Beetle for $15. K3V11N, off hand, I've adjusted the sprayer all the way down but it still shoots a bit high, did you find this as well? I noticed the original Audi nozzles have left and right, but didn't notice that on the VW ones, did you notice anything?


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

dale333 said:


> So, I found a pair off of a Beetle for $15. K3V11N, off hand, I've adjusted the sprayer all the way down but it still shoots a bit high, did you find this as well? I noticed the original Audi nozzles have left and right, but didn't notice that on the VW ones, did you notice anything?


I did not notice anything. Mine shoots fine. Try swapping L and R?


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally went in to stealership for airbag recall and picked up some free Audi swag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Free! My favorite 4 letter word. How did you manage that?


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

There was a some talk about this way up thread and I thought I’d share what I got. I kept getting Audi mailings about the Takata recall over the past year or so. The flyers were getting progressively alarming and included incentives, including $100 off service, parts or anything* at an Audi dealer. 

I wanted to wait even longer to see if they’d offer me even more to come in, but read about how even the recall itself can “expire” after a certain time so I finally relented and allowed them to give me stuff...it was a challenge though since I despise them, this stealership in particular.

Also furthering the negative feelings towards this dealership/service department they say there is no way Audi would replace the rust bubbling up on this triangle part of my door.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


>



Did you color match the chrome top of your door handles?


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope, it came that way. I haven’t even noticed, I thought they were all the same. Maybe it’s because it’s an s-line? My original grill was also blacked out if that’s related at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> Nope, it came that way. I haven’t even noticed, I thought they were all the same. Maybe it’s because it’s an s-line? My original grill was also blacked out if that’s related at all?


No, I have an S-Line as well. Looking at others pictures on the Official Pic Whoring Thread, many of the later 8P's have the chrome. Post 3187 on page 128 has my car. I'm thinking of wraping the chrome in satin black. (I'd attach an image but I'm at work and imgur is blocked.)


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Moomtaz said:


> There was a some talk about this way up thread and I thought I’d share what I got. I kept getting Audi mailings about the Takata recall over the past year or so. The flyers were getting progressively alarming and included incentives, including $100 off service, parts or anything* at an Audi dealer.
> 
> I wanted to wait even longer to see if they’d offer me even more to come in, but read about how even the recall itself can “expire” after a certain time so I finally relented and allowed them to give me stuff...it was a challenge though since I despise them, this stealership in particular.
> 
> Also furthering the negative feelings towards this dealership/service department they say there is no way Audi would replace the rust bubbling up on this triangle part of my door.


At least your dealer did the job. I'd gotten a notice about the recall and went to my local Audi service center. They acknowledged the need, but asked me to wait because they've got a back log. I'd get a notice from them. Well... I'm not getting any notice from them yet. OVER A YEAR NOW. But I am getting notices from Audi in Manhattan. Not going to pay the exorbitant $14 tunnel fee to get it done. I contacted my local dealer again and they gave me the same runaround as before. They may be trying to avoid doing the work and get me to fall into the expiration zone. I may have to call up Audi HQ USA and see if I can get them to force my local dealer to do the job.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

absolutt said:


> At least your dealer did the job. I'd gotten a notice about the recall and went to my local Audi service center. They acknowledged the need, but asked me to wait because they've got a back log. I'd get a notice from them. Well... I'm not getting any notice from them yet. OVER A YEAR NOW. But I am getting notices from Audi in Manhattan. Not going to pay the exorbitant $14 tunnel fee to get it done. I contacted my local dealer again and they gave me the same runaround as before. They may be trying to avoid doing the work and get me to fall into the expiration zone. I may have to call up Audi HQ USA and see if I can get them to force my local dealer to do the job.


Shouldn't matter which dealership you take it to. I'd stop by your local and have them check the VIN and schedule.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Added an APR badge. Idk if I like it. Probably take it off.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

dale333 said:


> I'm thinking of wraping the chrome in satin black.


Ah I see now. Yeah, I’d say give it a shot and see how it looks, maybe even plastidip it first as a test run since IMO, that’d be a quick and easy option. We’re talking about the door handles right? What about your fog lights and grill? 

BTW, if you’re looking for a grill, I’d ship and sell you my original black s-line grill for ridiculously low if you’re at all interested. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

absolutt said:


> They may be trying to avoid doing the work and get me to fall into the expiration zone.


They might be trying that although, I’m not sure why they would, it’d be over $800 they’d get to bill Audi for for the parts and (what now must be really routine) labor. 

The expiry date issue was from a really old ford forum concerning a recall, point is that not all the recalls last indefinitely. I’d say contact Audi &/or VW of A. to see what’s up to at the very least document that you’re not at fault if it does expire. I think they could get sued if something were to happen. 

I mean my notices keep mentioning that these airbags can kill you, and since most of us on here are driving a bit more spirited than your avg grandma, we’re the ones that should definitely be getting it done, not to mention if you had a gf or loved one drive your car...not trying to scare, just saying 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

K3V11N said:


>


Looks good to me! (from this image at least). I like it cause it lets others know ‘you mean business.’ 

Myself personally sometimes wonder if they look out of place since the letter sizes may not always look equal to others on the back or some appear not as straight as yours. Do you have more pictures? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Moomtaz said:


> Ah I see now. Yeah, I’d say give it a shot and see how it looks, maybe even plastidip it first as a test run since IMO, that’d be a quick and easy option. We’re talking about the door handles right? What about your fog lights and grill?
> 
> BTW, if you’re looking for a grill, I’d ship and sell you my original black s-line grill for ridiculously low if you’re at all interested.


I appreciate it and if it were an easy job I'd probably do it but since the bumper has to come off, I'm going to do an RS3 style grill once I get an intercooler. Do both at the same time.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dale333 said:


> Shouldn't matter which dealership you take it to. I'd stop by your local and have them check the VIN and schedule.


Thanks for the tip -- I think you're right. The service center is only 10~15 mins away so it wouldn't hurt to just drop by.



Moomtaz said:


> They might be trying that although, I’m not sure why they would, it’d be over $800 they’d get to bill Audi for for the parts and (what now must be really routine) labor.
> 
> The expiry date issue was from a really old ford forum concerning a recall, point is that not all the recalls last indefinitely. I’d say contact Audi &/or VW of A. to see what’s up to at the very least document that you’re not at fault if it does expire. I think they could get sued if something were to happen.
> 
> I mean my notices keep mentioning that these airbags can kill you, and since most of us on here are driving a bit more spirited than your avg grandma, we’re the ones that should definitely be getting it done, not to mention if you had a gf or loved one drive your car...not trying to scare, just saying


Yeah, I expect that since I'm still receiving warning notices from Audi in Manhattan, it's still current. I will drop by in person again to apply a little more pressure. If that doesn't work, I'll contact Audi VAG of USA. 

While I do like to drive "spiritedly" from time to time, I'm one of those drivers who double-checks each direction before turning, and even both ways at an intersection with light changing green. I assume all other drivers are idiots or distracted on their phones and can do something unpredictable at any moment. So far it has helped me keep an absolute ZERO accident rate (35 years)... but I certainly don't want to chance things with a potentially dangerous airbag.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Moomtaz said:


> Looks good to me! (from this image at least). I like it cause it lets others know ‘you mean business.’
> 
> Myself personally sometimes wonder if they look out of place since the letter sizes may not always look equal to others on the back or some appear not as straight as yours. Do you have more pictures?
> 
> ...


Crooked in the pic. The last "/" was straightened out after.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks good! Nice spot to place it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

dale333 said:


> I'm going to do an RS3 style grill once I get an intercooler. Do both at the same time.


Alright, looking forward to future postings on it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

What I'm planning to do is install replacement LED license plate lamps. I'd already done this before and they were nice & bright... for over 5 years. Then suddenly, the right one went out. The reason? Weird. The LED emitters simply "fell off" the board. Anyway, I was going to buy the "GemPro" ones off Amazon, but wondering if anyone here found a better substitute?


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

New spark plugs & tube seals
Cabin air filter
DSG service
Haldex service
Oil & filter
Fuel filter
New AC compressor
Replaced valve cover gasket
Replaced PCV membrane
2x strut mounts & bearings
H&R sway bars, front & rear
Replaced lower front control arm bushings, ball joints
ARP subframe dead set kit
2x OEM subframe pucks
Alignment
ECS Street Shield

That should do it for a while...


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Haven’t posted here in a while. Added a front lip spoiler a few weeks ago and just finished adding







an RS3 replica spoiler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

absolutt said:


> but wondering if anyone here found a better substitute?


What about these from the A5?

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...-license-plate-light-assembly-left/4h0943021/
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...license-plate-light-assembly-right/4h0943022/

Not cheap, but OEM quality, been using them for years with no problems.


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Dec 8, 2015)

OEM Audi TT Short Shiffter

















Metal Shifter Bushings

















































034 Rubber Transmission/Motor Mounts w/custom bracket to hold 42 Draft Design catch can.


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Dec 8, 2015)

HPA 75a Dogbone mount

























Eibach Pro-Kit w/Bilsteins paired w/18" BBS CK wheels


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

daniel.ramirez said:


> What about these from the A5?
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...-license-plate-light-assembly-left/4h0943021/
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...license-plate-light-assembly-right/4h0943022/
> ...


$80 for the pair... and aftermarket is often $20 or less a pair (Amazon or eBay). Since my aftermarket LED license plate assembly lasted 6 years, I think I'll just deal with that. I don't expect I'll still have the A3 in another 5 years (will probably be onto electric by then).


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Changed oil and replaced oil level sensor. Hope this resolves my Low Oil Pressure issue.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Decided to try cutting the left side hatch trim in front of the subwoofer, and putting a speaker grille over the hole:










It actually improves the sound :thumbup:


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> Decided to try cutting the left side hatch trim in front of the subwoofer, and putting a speaker grille over the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work -- looks OEM. Is that the original subwoofer or a replacement? Also, I like that cargo mat you've got. :thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

It's the original Bose subwoofer speaker, in the original position, used with the Bose system in the Symphony 2 head unit. The cargo mat is a match for the floor mats up front: OEM, obtained originally from Audi Accessories. Harder to find these days, but the cargo mat is really tough, so it should last! I've gone through replacement of the front floor mats, but the rear floor mats don't get enough "traffic" to wear.

Only pic of floor mats (during the TT seat install )












absolutt said:


> Nice work -- looks OEM. Is that the original subwoofer or a replacement? Also, I like that cargo mat you've got. :thumbup:


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

atrociousa3 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while. Added a front lip spoiler a few weeks ago and just finished adding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you source that RS3 valance??? Cost?


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> It's the original Bose subwoofer speaker, in the original position, used with the Bose system in the Symphony 2 head unit. The cargo mat is a match for the floor mats up front: OEM, obtained originally from Audi Accessories. Harder to find these days, but the cargo mat is really tough, so it should last! I've gone through replacement of the front floor mats, but the rear floor mats don't get enough "traffic" to wear.
> 
> Only pic of floor mats (during the TT seat install )


I haven't looked at my subwoofer in a long time, but if it's a standard size, I'm guessing there's quite a few sources where you can get a grille that fits. Where'd you find yours?

Ah yes, the TT seats. I'd forgotten that you did it. I had black baseball optic seats in my Audi TTQR and absolutely loved them. Very good lateral and lumbar support. Before I traded in the TTQR, I was so tempted to buy some fair condition plain charcoal gray TT seats and swap them in place, keeping the baseball optic ones. Now I wish I'd done it as they're nearly impossible to get these days.


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Where'd you source that RS3 valance??? Cost?


eBay. Think I paid like 95$ including shipping. Most these sellers are overseas. Seller I got it from was in Greece. Took almost a month to get here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I took the easy way out: Amazon. Quite a selection. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074JF98BS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The TT seats, you know it! Practically the best "mod" I've done...



absolutt said:


> I haven't looked at my subwoofer in a long time, but if it's a standard size, I'm guessing there's quite a few sources where you can get a grille that fits. Where'd you find yours?
> 
> Ah yes, the TT seats. I'd forgotten that you did it. I had black baseball optic seats in my Audi TTQR and absolutely loved them. Very good lateral and lumbar support. Before I traded in the TTQR, I was so tempted to buy some fair condition plain charcoal gray TT seats and swap them in place, keeping the baseball optic ones. Now I wish I'd done it as they're nearly impossible to get these days.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> I took the easy way out: Amazon. Quite a selection. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074JF98BS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1The TT seats, you know it! Practically the best "mod" I've done...


And that's an all metal speaker grille with ABS plastic surround, right? Does the subwoofer have to be re-positioned so that you can affix the grille to it? Or is the subwoofer already flush to the outer panel?

If I'd had a black interior, I probably would have cannibalized the baseball optic seats on my former TTQR... but my interior is "platinum", a kind of silvery beige. The seats would've looked out of place. Actually would really like to cover them with the Alcantara style that one other member did here, in a 2-tone setup. Since my A3 interior is 2-tone (dash and door arms are charcoal, while seating and carpet is platinum), it could actually work.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The original subwoofer is designed to be where it is  To maintain the "economic adjustment," no repositioning is occuring. The subwoofer is roughly 1/2" behind the trim panel. With the appropriately sized and length tube, you could isolate the subwoofer from the trim panel, for sure. I did not do that, as the improvement in the sound is very good by just opening the panel to the cabin.



absolutt said:


> And that's an all metal speaker grille with ABS plastic surround, right? Does the subwoofer have to be re-positioned so that you can affix the grille to it? Or is the subwoofer already flush to the outer panel?
> 
> If I'd had a black interior, I probably would have cannibalized the baseball optic seats on my former TTQR... but my interior is "platinum", a kind of silvery beige. The seats would've looked out of place. Actually would really like to cover them with the Alcantara style that one other member did here, in a 2-tone setup. Since my A3 interior is 2-tone (dash and door arms are charcoal, while seating and carpet is platinum), it could actually work.


For sure! The Alcantara centers make the seats grabby, and the warmth is increased immensely. I have yet to hook up the proper seat wiring to enable the seat heaters and have not experienced any discomfort! Of course, this is south of LA. If I was in New England, I would make the effort!


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> The original subwoofer is designed to be where it is  To maintain the "economic adjustment," no repositioning is occuring. The subwoofer is roughly 1/2" behind the trim panel. With the appropriately sized and length tube, you could isolate the subwoofer from the trim panel, for sure. I did not do that, as the improvement in the sound is very good by just opening the panel to the cabin.


Good to know. I thought maybe if the sub woofer was set back further from the trim panel, you'd need to rig up a bracket to bring it out enough. Only 1/2" clearance sounds very workable with the trim panel having some give to it. 


kgw said:


> For sure! The Alcantara centers make the seats grabby, and the warmth is increased immensely. I have yet to hook up the proper seat wiring to enable the seat heaters and have not experienced any discomfort! Of course, this is south of LA. If I was in New England, I would make the effort!


I'm in the Northeast, and the heated seat function in the A3 sport seats works great. Too powerful, actually. I never go to '6'. On the coldest days, I set it to '3' or '4', for just a few minutes, then have to roll it down to '2'. On cold but not butt freezing days, I'll set it to '1'.

So the TT seats bolted easily into place, but then there were electrical challenges. Aside from the heating system, were you able to get the airbag sensor worked out on the passenger seat?

If I'd known about the Alcantara coverings within a few years of owning my A3, I probably would have made the investment and effort to get them (my A3 ownership just hit 12 years). On my next Audi (or VW), I will definitely make a point of selecting something with an Alcantara option, or, compatible for a swap.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Mine came with the sport seats too, and the heaters were superb, as you say.

The seats bolted directly in, but the electrical connectors are of a different shape, etc. You have to get another set of A3 plugs and move the TT wires to them. The airbag sensor simply worked with the wiring diagram I followed: the seat heaters have the corrected wiring in the TT seat thread by JRutter. The seat position motors worked fine (my wife was bummed that the seat would not go back as far as the A3 seats did!)

Here in SoCal, the Alcantara has mooted the need for seat heaters, but when I have less to do (yeah, right) I will correct the wiring.



absolutt said:


> Good to know. I thought maybe if the sub woofer was set back further from the trim panel, you'd need to rig up a bracket to bring it out enough. Only 1/2" clearance sounds very workable with the trim panel having some give to it.
> I'm in the Northeast, and the heated seat function in the A3 sport seats works great. Too powerful, actually. I never go to '6'. On the coldest days, I set it to '3' or '4', for just a few minutes, then have to roll it down to '2'. On cold but not butt freezing days, I'll set it to '1'.
> 
> So the TT seats bolted easily into place, but then there were electrical challenges. Aside from the heating system, were you able to get the airbag sensor worked out on the passenger seat?
> ...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

kgw said:


> Mine came with the sport seats too, and the heaters were superb, as you say.
> 
> The seats bolted directly in, but the electrical connectors are of a different shape, etc. You have to get another set of A3 plugs and move the TT wires to them. The airbag sensor simply worked with the wiring diagram I followed: the seat heaters have the corrected wiring in the TT seat thread by JRutter. The seat position motors worked fine (my wife was bummed that the seat would not go back as far as the A3 seats did!)
> 
> Here in SoCal, the Alcantara has mooted the need for seat heaters, but when I have less to do (yeah, right) I will correct the wiring.


Couple additional comments- JRutter did the legwork for the wiring diagram, it may be posted in a thread somewhere here in the Forum (or PM him and see if he still has ti?)- it was very easy to do, I used the plugs from my old seats.
Another small benefit of TT seats- as they were made for a 2 door with a back seat, you can release/push the seatback forward, comes in handy if you are carry cargo that doesn't quite fit :laugh:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I really appreciate a new Panasonic head unit I put in my '99 PreRunner: it has a USB input. So I put a Dension Gateway Lite into the A3 to gain a USB input.










The Symphony 2 comes ready for the extra CD player in the upper left glovebox cubby, which the Dension harness takes advantage of. It's basically plug and play, except for Dremeling the existing opening in the removable cubby piece to fit the plug that connects to the Dension unit. 

For the USB drives, you can set up a folder system (FAT32 formatted) to make access to genres, etc. easier. Took a bit of trial and error, due to my part , but now I don't need to shuffle CD's. Right now it's just sitting on my bluetooth dongle for VAD, but I've got ideas to attach it to the roof of the cubby.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

I bought the grille off Amazon, the same pictures were used as BFI uses on their website except Amazon was almost $200 less. I scheduled to have it installed at a local body shop but then that DIY bumper removal showed up and I realized how easy it was. For half the cost of the body shop, I bought a jack and stands and did it myself. Now I have them to do other things too. My ramps work well but jack and stands are much better.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

On the older A3's... the Audi "inverse trapezoid" emblem on the steering wheel airbag cover suffers an erosion to the satin finish. I'm never rough on my steering wheel, but somehow over time, the emblem started to peel... and it only got worse over time. First the "clear coat" on it peeled. Underneath, the silver coating looked pretty solid so when that outer clear peeling started to happen enough, I peeling the rest of it off. But apparently it was there for a reason, as the silver coating started to wear away pretty quickly, revealing a dull off-white plastic.

I'd looked at some posts about this a few years back (LINK), where people used vinyl coverings to "freshen up" the emblem. I initially tried it, but it didn't come out as well as I'd hoped. All it would take is a few random glance blows when the temperature is very warm, and the vinyl would suffer abrasions. So I resorted to an interesting replacement -- a thin metal cover to go over it. About $6 shipped from a Chinese seller. It was "almost" a perfect fit. Maybe 99% of the way there. It was maybe 1 mm too large. Anyway, I was able to place it in just the right way so that it looked pretty good. Excellent, in fact. It lasted almost a year... when a random "glancing blow" caused a dent in it. OK, so I figured I'd just buy another. $6 isn't much.

More recently, I'd read about someone getting their driver's side airbag replaced under the recall and Audi service had replaced the cover as part of the service. I'd read at least one person where this didn't happen... so I kept my fingers crossed when I dropped my car off with Audi for the airbag recall.

*SUCCESS!*









By the way... the Audi service rep told me something interesting. To paraphrase: "When we took off the steering wheel airbag cover, we noticed you'd put some kind of aftermarket metal cover on the Audi emblem. That's really dangerous. When the airbag goes off, the cover splits open."








"The adhesive metal cover could interfere with that process and do one or two things: The airbag gets punctured and doesn't deploy properly, or the emblem gets blown off and hits you... possibly in the face."

YIKES. So, be warned... _do not modify your airbag cover with metal emblems_.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

[
Today was a good day! 

QUOTE=absolutt;113619705]

*SUCCESS!*









By the way... the Audi service rep told me something interesting. To paraphrase: "When we took off the steering wheel airbag cover, we noticed you'd put some kind of aftermarket metal cover on the Audi emblem. That's really dangerous. When the airbag goes off, the cover splits open."








"The adhesive metal cover could interfere with that process and do one or two things: The airbag gets punctured and doesn't deploy properly, or the emblem gets blown off and hits you... possibly in the face."

YIKES. So, be warned... _do not modify your airbag cover with metal emblems_.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

absolutt said:


> What I'm planning to do is install replacement LED license plate lamps. I'd already done this before and they were nice & bright... for over 5 years. Then suddenly, the right one went out. The reason? Weird. The LED emitters simply "fell off" the board. Anyway, I was going to buy the "GemPro" ones off Amazon, but wondering if anyone here found a better substitute?


Did you replace them already? The factory/OEM ones are really the best ones, if you need the part# let me know I could find it again. Pretty sure the factory ones are pretty bulletproof; plus they're not insanely bright like the aftermarket ones. 

Regarding plate lights, _my_ only problem is my left-hand plate light is an R.CAM which comes with an LED in it, the right one (which I replaced with an OEM LED module) is just a different colour. The OEM one is slightly brighter but not by much, largely owing to the fact that the camera one is smaller. That's not a huge problem. However the colour is the real bugger--the camera one has a bluish cast to it while the factory one is more white. 

My only idea is to put some kind of blue film on the OE one to see if I can get a closer match. I mean I've been driving around like this for about a year and it's not like I have to look at it all the time so it's not really a huge deal, but it just looks a bit dumb.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

SS Screws: 010985ecs01KT
Left: 4H0943021
Right: 4H0943022

I got all through ECS. Cost about $90.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Finally got around to upgrading the trunk lighting with LED. I use my trunk a lot and at night when I often grocery shop. Never could understand why Audi didn't go the extra mile and install 2 lights in the trunk. Even if it raised the vehicle cost by $50 for a $1 bulb and $10 for the extended wiring harness and light unit.

I used a soft LED strip. I bought it off Precision LED when they were having a sale some months back. While the backing says "3M", it's not doing that great a job. Seems that it's best designed for absolutely smooth surfaces. The plastic paneling has a grain to it. I've had to press hard on it a few times. If it doesn't hold, then I'll have to shoe-goo it. I debated cutting it down, but then figured I'd just run it down the plastic edging. Came out pretty well. Definitely a HUGE improvement on illumination. The photos make it look like there's raised LED's but that's just LED flare. The strip is completely smooth.



















I used a flat head screwdriver on one of the vent slots near the top rear end to fit the harness plug through (it's hidden well enough). I then used a snake "grab-it" tool to grasp and pull it forward to the light fixture opening. I'd originally thought about drilling a hole in through the plastic, as that would've been neater. But heck, it's _the trunk_. Not winning any beauty contest here. And it's completely out of view with the rear shelf in place.

Original incandescent bulb (photo shows annotation of initial thought about LED strip placement, lower than what I did) -- you can definitely see the intensity difference:


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Fixed my problem a few posts back! Nice to have a car again :thumbup:


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

dale333 said:


> I bought the grille off Amazon, the same pictures were used as BFI uses on their website except Amazon was almost $200 less. I scheduled to have it installed at a local body shop but then that DIY bumper removal showed up and I realized how easy it was. For half the cost of the body shop, I bought a jack and stands and did it myself. Now I have them to do other things too. My ramps work well but jack and stands are much better.


Sent u PM. Looks good! 

Today finally did a rear wiper delete. 
https://www.killallwipers.com/


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

K3V11N said:


> Today finally did a rear wiper delete.
> https://www.killallwipers.com/


Weird. Didn't know that such a thing existed. It certainly does look cleaner... and I expect you must apply something like Rain-X or equivalent to help encourage water run-off. I use my rear wiper a lot in the rain and it is a serious benefit to rear visibility.

My DIY yesterday:
One of my reverse light bulbs (driver's side) was out so I went to change it... when I noticed that the rear hatch internal paneling wasn't properly flush on the left side. Then I remembered... Audi dealer had replaced my license plate lamp module some time ago. When they reassembled it, they must've not done it quite right. The rear panel is anchored on by just 2 Torx screws in the bottom grip spots, the rest of the panel secured by metal trim panel clips. So I take off the panel and sure enough... one of the outer metal clips hadn't been seated right into the slot, and someone tried to force it, bending the clip to the point of compressing almost fully 90 degrees. This was why the panel wasn't totally flush. Took a pair of pliers and bent the clip back into somewhat usable shape, then seated the panel again, making sure all clips went into the slots part way before pounding with my fist. Panel fits very nicely now.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*These things*

Doing (or trying to) all this stuff this week, plus gonna pull the intake and do carbon cleaning and change DSG fluid:


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Simple fix.

Silver enameled shift paddles are just coated plastic. Over time, the top outer corners began to separate. The coating is pretty thick and hard so the edging became very sharp. Picked at it with fingernails to smooth it out, which worked, but peeling proceeded and it repeated. FINALLY decided to do something about it.

Initially thought I'd just replace the paddles. But in all other respects they were working fine. Then it dawned on me -- silver enamel. I happened to have a Testors bottle of metallic silver enamel in my model hobby kit. 

Hard to capture the wear due to the glare. Here's the right (+) side. Left was just as bad:









Some micromesh to sand down the surface and smooth out sharp edges, bottle of silver enamel paint, and a paint brush.









After applying... looks a lot better. Not perfect, but will do the job. Very smooth to the touch now:


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Did you replace them already? The factory/OEM ones are really the best ones, if you need the part# let me know I could find it again. Pretty sure the factory ones are pretty bulletproof; plus they're not insanely bright like the aftermarket ones.
> 
> Regarding plate lights, _my_ only problem is my left-hand plate light is an R.CAM which comes with an LED in it, the right one (which I replaced with an OEM LED module) is just a different colour. The OEM one is slightly brighter but not by much, largely owing to the fact that the camera one is smaller. That's not a huge problem. However the colour is the real bugger--the camera one has a bluish cast to it while the factory one is more white.
> 
> My only idea is to put some kind of blue film on the OE one to see if I can get a closer match. I mean I've been driving around like this for about a year and it's not like I have to look at it all the time so it's not really a huge deal, but it just looks a bit dumb.


Sorry, I didn't realize I never responded back to your inquiry.

OEM for 2007 sucked. The license plate light & hatch release module wasn't properly designed and the incandescent bulbs heat up the space with no way to vent... and after some years, the mounting begins to distort until circuit failure. I went with another LED bulb unit CANBUS error free set off of eBay. This one seems better than the last one. I paid about $17 for the last set and they lasted 6 years, which isn't bad actually. No bulb out errors. VCDS checks clean. Yeah, they are bright... wouldn't mind if it was toned down by about 20%. But I also like the extra visibility it provides to trailing drivers.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Forgot to post this last week -- had covered it in a DIY topic. Finally got around to replacing the front grille. It was a teachable moment. Always survey any extensive work you plan to do. I discovered I was missing a few screws and clips, plus a few broken clips discovered.










My satin finish silver mirror covers (designed to "simulate" aluminum, which is kind of half-baked) are now about 7 years old and looking a bit crappy up close. I'm thinking of replacing with gloss black covers to match the grille.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Finally got myself on a roll of addressing pending projects. I'd been long wanting to convert from single to double-DIN, which I started acquiring parts for doing it last year. But I got hung up on some steps as I wasn't clear about them and couldn't find out info. Plus I tend to procrastinate when I'm faced with doing something I'm not confident about.

The main thing that held me up was climate control knobs. I wanted to have the facelift ones, so they'd match my Euro headlight control knob. It's a really tricky, time consuming mod... but I wanted to do it before proceeding. I finally completed it.

Here's the result:









The hardest part of all this was dealing with the raised plastic rings that have to be cut down flush. My technique in trimming them down was to use a thin cutting wheel implement and slice into the rings at various places. Then once there were enough cut slots, I started cutting on an angle to clear out the "stubs". When enough material was removed, I used a grinding stone attachment (about 1cm in diameter) to sand down to the surface. This is a messy, tricky job. The guy who wrote up the DIY, ash187, said that you have to use the original control bezels. He claimed the tabs on the new ones were too short. But what I discovered is that they're too wide. I took a chance and trimmed down the tabs... sure enough they fit. They look nicer than the originals as they're slightly more matte (not as reflective).

I took the photo before I'd fully assembled it, so that's why you can see past the LED screen window. Now, onto the double-DIN conversion.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

How long have you been collecting all this up? Or all at once purchase?



Audi'sRevenge said:


> Doing (or trying to) all this stuff this week, plus gonna pull the intake and do carbon cleaning and change DSG fluid:


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

dale333 said:


> How long have you been collecting all this up? Or all at once purchase?


Haha, well a while now. Like I was saying I tend to buy stuff then never have the time to install it; this time it all built up and then I'm like "uh okay it's time to do these things". I think the skid plate was the first thing I bought in this picture and I think that was in May (or around there). Was a bunch of separate purchases... The wheel spacers and strut mounts/bearings/bolts were the last things I bought, just got those last wkend.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Are hose the Exact Fit SS brake lines from ECS?
If they are, do the rears tend to "bend" towards the support? Mine can't seam to bend in a nice arc.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Haha, well a while now. Like I was saying I tend to buy stuff then never have the time to install it; this time it all built up and then I'm like "uh okay it's time to do these things". I think the skid plate was the first thing I bought in this picture and I think that was in May (or around there). Was a bunch of separate purchases... The wheel spacers and strut mounts/bearings/bolts were the last things I bought, just got those last wkend.


Those are some nice looking calipers. I recently had my rear ones replaced completely unanticipated when I went to have pads and rotors done. I couldn't put it off, so I had to go with OEM. But my front ones are probably going to need doing in less than a year. Trying to find something decent and more robust than OEM, without paying a fortune.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

groesche said:


> Are hose the Exact Fit SS brake lines from ECS?
> If they are, do the rears tend to "bend" towards the support? Mine can't seam to bend in a nice arc.


Uh oh that doesn't sound good :| Yeah they are, the rear ones anyway. The front came with their 18Z kit w/o the calipers (got my calipers reman off Rock Auto--wayyyy cheaper). I got the "exact fit" ones for the rear in the same order as the rear kit (but they didn't come with the rear kit since that is just the rotors and the extensions). 

But does your car have the TRW calipers (286 or 282mm rotors) or the newer and crappier Bosch (272 or 260mm rotors)? I have the latter. On the older ones I think you have two choices--the "Exact Fit" series which are newer and the older type which are not called "Exact Fit" and rated for higher pressures.

Ones I got:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/exact-fit-stainless-steel-brake-lines-rear/025329ecs01~a/

Bigger "Stage 0.5" rear brake kit for Bosch rear, if anyone is curious(again there are two different kits one for the 282/286 and one for the 272/260 cars):
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...-ecs-rear-big-brake-kit-bbk/020813ecs01-01kt/


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Installed my Bilstein B14s. Along with 20mm rear and 15mm front spacers. New strut mounts, bearings, and new ball joints. Car rides amazing! Would recommend 10/10 times. Perfect for that old man ride height.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice Kevin! However I would not recommend doing this job (like the install I mean) even 1/10 times LOL. Pain. In. The. Ass. Well I guess it depends on what troubles one runs into. The videos online make it look real easy but then there's all sorts of different methods recommended. Some say not to bother removing the ball joint bolts, some say you have to. Some say don't bother removing the wipers and just bend the plastic up, some say you have to remove the wipers.  I found I could do the pax side top bolts without removing the wiper there but the driver's side doesn't look like it. Also the Raceland video shows it being trivial to remove the wipers--just remove the cap, remove the nut, wiggle it a bit and it comes out--yeah right  Can't get my wiper off by hand for the life of me, I do have a wiper puller somewhere (aka battery terminal puller) but I'd like to not use it since it's all metal and will probably scratch the paint on the wipers 

Did you have to remove your wiper(s)?

Anyway I had the world's worst time getting the pax side strut out. Holy crap it must have taken me 2-3 hours. It does kind of suck when they used 18mm and 16mm nuts everywhere and I don't have deep sockets in those sizes, apparently  But that was the least of my worries because I was actually able to get the 18mms undone with a 19mm or 3/4" (used both about the same amount of play though); the 16mm had a perfect fitting imperial size though, so that was good. I did have to remove the lower ball joint bolts but in fact I had to remove every damn thing on the knuckle except the tie-rod end which I couldn't even get off and didn't want to damage the boot on--not even sure if I didn't damage it after wrestling the damn strut out! Main problem was the bolt part of the strut collar--was rusted to **** and seized in there like a mofo. I thought I had the strut coming out with the spreader bit engaged so I dropped the three mount bolts but then I realised the bolt actually prevents the strut from coming out. So there I was with the knuckle and strut only connected by the tie-rod end and struggling with it. Had to place it on something to support it and then finally got the bolt out. I mean it's not even threaded in there! So how the heck it was so hard to get out is beyond me. 

I've seen on vids (not the commercial ones but actual people) many people sheared off the ball joint studs while doing this job, thankfully that didn't happen to me but it seems like I ran into every other problem no one else did! The axle wouldn't even come out. I mean it slid out of the bearing no problem but there was not enough room, no matter which way I turned the wheel to actually pull it out fully. Couldn't get it out until I took out the ball joint and the upper strut mount bolts and then at _that _point..._then_ the damn axle got stuck in the bearing and wouldn't come out! Had to stuff the handle of a ratchet in there and pound on it with the mallet to get it out. Nightmare! And I've only got one side out so far!


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

K3V11N said:


>


That is one sweet looking A3 ride. Aloha!


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Very nice Kevin! However I would not recommend doing this job (like the install I mean) even 1/10 times LOL. Pain. In. The. Ass. Well I guess it depends on what troubles one runs into. The videos online make it look real easy but then there's all sorts of different methods recommended. Some say not to bother removing the ball joint bolts, some say you have to. Some say don't bother removing the wipers and just bend the plastic up, some say you have to remove the wipers.  I found I could do the pax side top bolts without removing the wiper there but the driver's side doesn't look like it. Also the Raceland video shows it being trivial to remove the wipers--just remove the cap, remove the nut, wiggle it a bit and it comes out--yeah right  Can't get my wiper off by hand for the life of me, I do have a wiper puller somewhere (aka battery terminal puller) but I'd like to not use it since it's all metal and will probably scratch the paint on the wipers
> 
> Did you have to remove your wiper(s)?
> 
> ...


Lol everything you've mentioned, I ran into same issue. 

#1. Wipers would not come off. I had to go rent a battery terminal puller. 

#2. For the life of me, we could not get my axles off. I have done axles on my mk5 and they just fell out in 5 minutes. These took hours of pounding and wiggling. It sucked. I have no idea why it took forever to come out. And it was both sides!!









#3. I was actually prepared for the ball joints. It was quite simple with a ball joint separator tool. 100x easier than a pickle fork. But of course it was difficult because I couldn't get the axle off. Lol


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

K3V11N said:


> Lol everything you've mentioned, I ran into same issue.
> 
> #1. Wipers would not come off. I had to go rent a battery terminal puller.
> 
> #2. For the life of me, we could not get my axles off. I have done axles on my mk5 and they just fell out in 5 minutes. These took hours of pounding and wiggling. It sucked. I have no idea why it took forever to come out. And it was both sides!!


Oh lol, seems like my issues aren't uncommon... I'm done the entire pax side now--brake and coilover  Didn't bother removing the cowl thing, and I think I'll be able to get away with that on the driver's side too. 

My axle slid in the bearing just fine, the problem for me was that it had no room to come off until I took out the ball joint nuts. I think you actually had it worse than me but I still have the driver's side to tackle. 

However unfortunately I'm not getting the rears done because my electric impact is not strong enough to get the bolt out at the lower shock. I dunno what the heck but I even raised it to full height, tried a 2' breaker with another 2' of pipe on it and nothing. I think it has to be heated to come out; either that or an impact with a lot more power. I gave up at the moment, too much time wasted on it. So hopefully I'll have the front coils and brakes done, get my engine back together but not sure if I'll have the bumper back on so probably another Uber to work tomorrow lol. 

I think I'll take to a shop (ugh!) to have the rear shocks put in. I have no idea what it's going to look/drive like with the front on the coils and the rear on the stock suspension but I guess I'll just put the fronts at their max height and hope for the best!

I learned my lesson for sure--one project at a time, no matter how good "do all this while I'm in there" _sounds_, it just doesn't work out in reality. 



K3V11N said:


> #3. I was actually prepared for the ball joints. It was quite simple with a ball joint separator tool. 100x easier than a pickle fork. But of course it was difficult because I couldn't get the axle off. Lol


I presume you mean you used that on the tie-rod end? Because the ball joint just falls off the control arm after you undo the nuts (at least it did for me).


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Uh oh that doesn't sound good :| Yeah they are, the rear ones anyway. The front came with their 18Z kit w/o the calipers (got my calipers reman off Rock Auto--wayyyy cheaper). I got the "exact fit" ones for the rear in the same order as the rear kit (but they didn't come with the rear kit since that is just the rotors and the extensions).
> 
> But does your car have the TRW calipers (286 or 282mm rotors) or the newer and crappier Bosch (272 or 260mm rotors)? I have the latter. On the older ones I think you have two choices--the "Exact Fit" series which are newer and the older type which are not called "Exact Fit" and rated for higher pressures.
> 
> ...


I have the Bosch calipers too. :wave:


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

groesche said:


> I have the Bosch calipers too. :wave:


Oh I see :| Well I guess I'm going to run into the same. Maybe it will be better with the caliper moved out for the larger rotors (less bend angle perhaps?) but I'll have to see. Yours still worked fine or did you take 'em out after you didn't like the way they were bent?


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

I started with the right/rear. Didn't like the bend so I put it back to stock. I think the ends need to be clocked before they are crimped on. Having the caliper off doesn't make a difference. Tightening the banjo bolt down pulled it into place but the line had a weird bend in it I could not get rid of. Not sure if it's common or not. I was looking to see if anyone else had the same issue.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

New Caps


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

dale333 said:


> New Caps


I like it! From where? I'd like to order a set lol 

Got an alignment done. The 20mm rear spacer and 15mm fronts sit perfect but are just a tad bit too much with 235 tires. They rub quite a bit. Gonna move the 15mm to the rears and see how 12mm up front are. Lol


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

K3V11N said:


> I like it! From where? I'd like to order a set lol


 https://www.urotuning.com/products/black-cap-update-for-all-vw-audi-1999-up-1k0955455-3c0121321-blk



K3V11N said:


> Got an alignment done. The 20mm rear spacer and 15mm fronts sit perfect but are just a tad bit too much with 235 tires. They rub quite a bit. Gonna move the 15mm to the rears and see how 12mm up front are. Lol


So, in this pic, you have the 20mm? That looks close to how my wheels sit to the fender well. They rub and I've put in the TT rear upper spring perches to minimize the rear rake.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

dale333 said:


> https://www.urotuning.com/products/black-cap-update-for-all-vw-audi-1999-up-1k0955455-3c0121321-blk
> 
> 
> 
> So, in this pic, you have the 20mm? That looks close to how my wheels sit to the fender well. They rub and I've put in the TT rear upper spring perches to minimize the rear rake.


Yes. The rear is 20mm. Front 15mm. It sits perfect but rubs a bit too much for me.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

K3V11N said:


>


Did you shave the rear Audi rings and then stick them on the window just below the 3rd brake light? If so, I guess it doesn't matter that it's in the path of the wiper sweep arc, because your wiper is missing. :laugh:


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

absolutt said:


> Did you shave the rear Audi rings and then stick them on the window just below the 3rd brake light? If so, I guess it doesn't matter that it's in the path of the wiper sweep arc, because your wiper is missing.


 it's an Audi Group of Hawaii sticker.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

groesche said:


> I started with the right/rear. Didn't like the bend so I put it back to stock. I think the ends need to be clocked before they are crimped on. Having the caliper off doesn't make a difference. Tightening the banjo bolt down pulled it into place but the line had a weird bend in it I could not get rid of. Not sure if it's common or not. I was looking to see if anyone else had the same issue.


Interesting. Well I got the M14 triple square now so I might get to try my hand at the brakes tomorrow but first to get the engine bay back together and the car running, lol. I didn't mean that taking the caliper _off_ would make any difference, just wondering if moving it _out_ with the extensions might not reduce the bend a bit. Will have to see. Will let you know how it goes. 



Audi'sRevenge said:


> Didn't bother removing the cowl thing, and I think I'll be able to get away with that on the driver's side too.


Well I did make a small crack in the plastic but was able to get the driver's side done without removing it there either--wipers stayed in place! 

I ended up having an even worse time getting the driver's side strut pinch/collar bolt out though. Again the nut came off fine but the bolt just would not turn. After stupidly using the 3/8" drive bit to try to turn it (hey it worked on the other side!) it rounded it out too much that even after I got the correct M14 triple square it wasn't going to work. So... I popped out the outer tie-rod end with a puller, and removed the strut assembly with the knuckle completely. Placed that on my driveway and drilled out the stupid bolt enough to get an easy-out bit hammered in and tried to turn it that way. Keep in mind now this thing is in a collar it's _not_ threaded but twisting it seems to break the rust up. Well not this one because not even the damn easy-out would budge it--unbelievable! Before I broke _that_ thing off in the bolt, I pulled it off and just proceeded to take my rage out on this thing with a hammer  Just smashing the **** out of the bolt until it _finally_ gave way and started sliding out of the collar. Then, even with the spreader the _strut_ wouldn't come out of the collar, so I left the spreader in and smashed the strut out too LOL! Holy crap that was ridiculous! Gotta love how the videos on youtube go so smoothly  They should have made the bolt collar slightly bigger so this kind of thing doesn't happen. Anyway once I got it all back together and tightened up, I sprayed down the bolts, with that one in particular, with a lot of Fluid Film. My idea is to Fluid Film all that suspension stuff at every seasonal wheel changeover, that way this doesn't happen again (hopefully)! At least the KWs themselves are stainless.

Since I'm likely not going to be able to get the rear shocks out myself, I set the front KWs to just about their max height, since I didn't want it to be too low in front with the rear at stock height. I figured the highest height on the KWs is _supposed_ to be lower than stock but when I lowered the car down, I found the thing is higher than stock now :laugh: So I guess that'll be good for winter (which is almost here mind you); but, will have to adjust the height again tomorrow.

_Almost_ done this stuff...almost!


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Found a set of 2008 R32 calipers on ebay for a great price. I've upgraded my current stock rotors, and lines with StopTech so to match the back, still gotta get the slotted. 

Here's what they looked like when I got them. 









Then I took them apart and had the blue powder coated black. Ordered the matching rotors and lines, and EBC Redstuff. Anti rattle springs that are the same as the S3. I'll paint them gray and put an S emblem on them.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

^ Nice looking calipers. :thumbup: What kind of improvement do you get with the R32 ones versus stock? And are they a plug-n-play fit?


I'd been tempted to go with a facelift LED tail lighting system, but all told it's over $400 USD for the full conversion. Not really worth it for me at this point, given my ownership is nearing the tail end (12 years!). However, I've been wanting to put some LED's in a few places. Rear turn signals is something I've wanted to do, but I was torn between shelling out big $$ for DeAutoKey ones, or paying a lot less for lesser brands that may actually be OK. I'm not looking for "lifetime" service. A couple years is fine with me.

I took a chance on AUXITO. I'd seen some VW & Audi owners post about them working out OK, no CANBUS bulb out errors. They have a few different designs, but I found one that looked to be decent -- IMAGE. 15 CREE LED's, total claimed output 800lm per bulb. Seems pretty true to claim. I've heard of other brands boasting double that lumens output and delivering just half. $10 for the pair. They work fine as turn signal bulbs only. I tried them out as rear parking / brake light bulbs and they worked just momentarily, then threw a bulb-out error. I read in one place that they'll hyperflash after 8 minutes of continuous use, but don't see that happening very much.









VIDEO


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

absolutt said:


> ^ Nice looking calipers. :thumbup: What kind of improvement do you get with the R32 ones versus stock? And are they a plug-n-play fit?


Thank you. Our stock is a 312mm rotor and this upgrade is a 345mm. More stopping surface to keep it cool, less brake fade. These are the same rotors that came on the S3 8P (we didn't get it here in the states). I'm upgrading the rotors, brake lines and pads but aside that, it's all OEM. 




absolutt said:


> I'd been tempted to go with a facelift LED tail lighting system, but all told it's over $400 USD for the full conversion. Not really worth it for me at this point, given my ownership is nearing the tail end (12 years!). However, I've been wanting to put some LED's in a few places. Rear turn signals is something I've wanted to do, but I was torn between shelling out big $$ for DeAutoKey ones, or paying a lot less for lesser brands that may actually be OK. I'm not looking for "lifetime" service. A couple years is fine with me.


Keep an eye out on ebay, you might be able to find a pair of used ones off a wrecked car. 



absolutt said:


> I took a chance on AUXITO. I'd seen some VW & Audi owners post about them working out OK, no CANBUS bulb out errors. They have a few different designs, but I found one that looked to be pretty decent -- IMAGE. 15 CREE LED's, total claimed output 800lm per bulb. Seems pretty true to claim. I've heard of other brands boasting double that and delivering just half. $10 for the pair. They work fine as turn signal bulbs only. I tried them out as rear parking / brake light bulbs and they worked just momentarily, then threw a bulb-out error.


I've thought the same thing. I really just want LED back up lights for obvious reasons. Iv'e been behind cars with LED brake lights and they are sometimes so bright they are annoying.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dale333 said:


> Thank you. Our stock is a 312mm rotor and this upgrade is a 345mm. More stopping surface to keep it cool, less brake fade. These are the same rotors that came on the S3 8P (we didn't get it here in the states). I'm upgrading the rotors, brake lines and pads but aside that, it's all OEM.


Sounds like a sensible plan. My driving style doesn't tax brakes that much, so I never experience brake fade. When I hit 'em hard, they are incredibly responsive. 



> Keep an eye out on ebay, you might be able to find a pair of used ones off a wrecked car.


If I were to get them, I'd want the amber turn signals... which is Euro. I had looked at past auctions, added everything up, and with the adapting harness it doesn't save all that much from buying brand new (kufatec). I'll have to see how things go. I'm job hunting... and if I get a good paying job that involves commuting, I may get them.



> I've thought the same thing. I really just want LED back up lights for obvious reasons. Iv'e been behind cars with LED brake lights and they are sometimes so bright they are annoying.


I'd read a few reviews about reverse lights and found a 7 bulb comparative write-up. Best choice are these GY6.35 921 bulbs. They're halogen, but incredibly bright. And not expensive. Reverse lights aren't on all that long, so efficiency isn't an issue. You might want to consider those.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

absolutt said:


> Sounds like a sensible plan. My driving style doesn't tax brakes that much, so I never experience brake fade. When I hit 'em hard, they are incredibly responsive.


I've occasionally gotten overly spirited with my driving and I haven't even had a chance to track it yet. I've noticed a difference when I'm hard on the brakes. I'm hoping these are enough. It's not a track car but would like to make it to a few. 



absolutt said:


> If I were to get them, I'd want the amber turn signals... which is Euro. I had looked at past auctions, added everything up, and with the adapting harness it doesn't save all that much from buying brand new (kufatec). I'll have to see how things go. I'm job hunting... and if I get a good paying job that involves commuting, I may get them.


Completely understand. 



absolutt said:


> I'd read a few reviews about reverse lights and found a 7 bulb comparative write-up. Best choice are these GY6.35 921 bulbs. They're halogen, but incredibly bright. And not expensive. Reverse lights aren't on all that long, so efficiency isn't an issue. You might want to consider those.


Based on that Tacoma forum post, would you say these are good? https://www.amazon.com/Osram-615905-35W-64432ECO-Miniature-Automotive/dp/B001BMUFN8


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

dale333 said:


> I've occasionally gotten overly spirited with my driving and I haven't even had a chance to track it yet. I've noticed a difference when I'm hard on the brakes. I'm hoping these are enough. It's not a track car but would like to make it to a few.


I see what you mean. Yeah, if you do notice some fade after a few rounds of hard braking, sure makes sense to upgrade to larger brakes. Let us know how it works out!



> Based on that Tacoma forum post, would you say these are good? https://www.amazon.com/Osram-615905-35W-64432ECO-Miniature-Automotive/dp/B001BMUFN8


Yep, that's them. I've not gotten them yet -- saving for my next Amazon order. In some applications, they're a little loose but you can remedy that by bending the prongs a little or adding some solder to the metal posts. Or, bend the posts, but be very careful doing it as bulb can break.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

A3REDT said:


> Installed deautokey LED turn signals in my euro LED taillights- there is a before and after, before on left, after on right. I had received complaints from those following me that the stock euro setup was too hard to see, shouldn't be an issue anymore!
> 
> And threw my touareg 1LC caliper on to check fitment, definitely will need spacers so I've ordered a fitment kit from ECS that will let me get the specs perfect for both of my sets of wheels.


We really appreciate the post and feedback. You get what you pay for  you have a bright error free LED deep amber color that can be seen in direct sun light for about $30 more than other LEDs that do not even come close. For something that you will us every day and it safer it is worth it.

Thanks again
:thumbup:




skotti said:


> Finally got around to installing the LED reverse lights from deAutoKey-
> HOLY CRAP! They are bright- really illuminate the area behind the car. No pics- too damn bright for my phone camera!


:thumbup:

Thank you! 

We appreciate the feedback


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw last week that one of my licence plate bulbs is burnt. Found a pair of LED's at the local junk yard from Audi S6. It took some trimming and soldering the wires but everything is working fine - error free.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

I installed another set of LED turn signal bulbs in my A3. Now there are 2 sets, front and rear, both Auxito. As shown above the rear worked out really well. It's slightly brighter than stock and performs well without any bulb-out or hyper-flash. I then installed 2 new ones in the front. When I installed the first one there was a brief hyper-flash, but then subsequent flashing shows normal. No bulb out. With 2nd one, the hyper flash happened again, and this time I got a bulb-out warning, but then when I started the car it went away. It seems these bulbs have some kind of capacitance that is required to charge in order to fool the CANBUS system. I left the car for about 30 minutes, went back, and the bulb-out indicator came on again, just momentarily, gone on subsequent flashing. 

In any case, these bulbs are _seriously_ bright. Nearly blinding. When I had done just one bulb, the comparison was like 3 to 4 times as bright as the incandescent bulb. I have a feeling these may be too much. But not sure I'm going to be OK with this momentary hyperflash each time. Bulbs were $18 for the set and very well made.

Lumens：1400Lm/per bulb, 2800LM/per Bulb Set
LED：26 Chps/per bulb, 52 Chps/per Bulb Set
Power：21W/per bulb, 41W/per Bulb Set

LED Chip： 3020-SMD LED CHIPS BULB
Color Temperature：2200K Amber Yellow


*EDIT*: I confirmed with a couple of different sellers & others who tried this -- the affordable LED bulbs that are CANBUS friendly (no error code) will work as turn signals if you install either front or rear, but not both. If you're going to do both, you need to install resistors.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

dale333 said:


> Then I took them apart and had the blue powder coated black. Ordered the matching rotors and lines, and EBC Redstuff. Anti rattle springs that are the same as the S3. I'll paint them gray and put an S emblem on them.


Awesome all around dale333! The powder coat looks really nice. 

I'm sure you'll be fine with everything you've got set up, but I noticed some rust on parts of the rear calipers I dismantled, refreshed and painted a year or 2 ago (too embarrassed :facepalm: to show a photo) and I'm wondering if you might run into the same issue with the back half of the unpainted calipers. When I did mine, I used a strong paint remover and I think that left it so that _ANY_ little part of of the caliper not painted was immediately susceptible to the elements and started rusting. Again, just throwing this out there, I'm sure you know what you're doing and what not.


----------



## kunnarireijo (Oct 1, 2019)

I have spent all morning comparing new studded tires for my Audi. I have checked this website https://www.nokiantires.com/tires/passenger-car/studded-tires/ and also comparing those ones to similar bridgestones. I can't find the website but nevermind.

I checked retailers and bought new tires for me. I hope they'll come in three weeks. 
I'm going to change oils today


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Finished primary single DIN to double DIN conversion. The most infuriating part of this was discovering that there is some play in how the double DIN cage mounts, such that it can be a little askew, despite the screws being properly in place. Thankfully I hadn't yet put back the glove box and driver's side panel when I discovered it, so I was able to loosen bolts / screws and shift the cage enough (without too much hassle) so that alignment looks better. Still not 100%, but more like 99% (enough that it is hard to notice). I'm thinking that because the double DIN cage came from a 2011 A3, there must be a very slight difference in assembly of supports for cage mount.

The amber "Passenger airbag" warning light from 2009~2012 years is unbelievably bright. The indicator design is unusual, not like anything I'd seen before. When you pull off the indicator cover, you find a solid clear plastic insert that acts like a lens projecting from LED to lettered cover. *3* SMD LED's! Why not just one? I can't fathom how this wouldn't bother the hell out of driver's, as the amber glow is so bright you can read by it. I covered that "lens" piece with several layers of translucent labels, which toned it down significantly.

Haven't installed the double DIN head unit yet. I temporarily reconnected the single DIN head unit braced with cardboard & foam supports to keep it from moving around. Everything works fine and hopefully I'll be able to complete the double DIN head unit install over the weekend.


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

absolutt said:


> The amber "Passenger airbag" warning light from 2009~2012 years is unbelievably bright.


I totally agree with you on that light!! It is ridiculous how bright it is. How exactly do you "pull off the indicator cover?" Did you just pry off that button?


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Moomtaz said:


> I totally agree with you on that light!! It is ridiculous how bright it is. How exactly do you "pull off the indicator cover?" Did you just pry off that button?


After pulling off the surround, you can get leverage enough to pull the cover off. It comes off about as easy as the hazard switch cover.


I picked up a pair of OSRAM bulbs that pump out 860 lumens. They're halogen, not LED. But no worries about heat buildup as *reverse lights* (921) are on only momentarily. They work great. Brightness seems to be about double (maybe more) than originals. The prongs fit a little loosely, though. So I bent in the metal socket tabs with a thin screwdriver, which helped, but found that I needed to bend the bulb prongs too. You have to be careful as they're easy to break. Use two pairs of pliers, one to hold the prong secure coming from the glass, and the other to do the bending. Found an "S" shape works best. Totally stoked with the performance.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

As part of a double-DIN head unit install, I wanted to set up a couple of USB ports. The head unit supports 2 of them (Kenwood DDX-9904S). In addition, there are two 3.5 mm jacks, one for audio input, one for output. I installed one USB / 3.5mm jack outlet in the glove box, at the rear of the CD changer slot, to take input from hard wired audio devices. The other USB / 3.5mm jack outlet for output is installed on the driver's side wall of the center console. I considered 3 different positions for it. The one I desired most wasn't possible. It would've been situated behind the 2nd 12V outlet under the armrest unit. But unfortunately, the rolling cover would be obstructed by the 3rd insertion. On the side, it's easily out of view and yet there's enough room to plug in USB and 3.5mm jacks. Plus, it's close enough so that the cords have a little slack, making installation easier. I can now plug in headphones for listening to music if I don't want to disturb any occupants in the car.










This was a PITA to install, because I didn't have a set of triple square bits so I could loosen the driver's seat and move out of the way. There doesn't appear to be any way to remove the seat bottom while the driver's seat is attached to the rails. With the seat in the way, it's impossible to line up a drill for cutting a hole. I got a hole saw bit set and used one of them to cut a hole _by hand_. It was really hard work, took me about 30 mins with a couple breaks. But I finally got through. From there, I could use my Dremel with sanding tool to shave down the edges enough so that the jack module would fit.


----------



## __pierce (Sep 18, 2019)

Walnut blasted the heads, installed new revision camshaft, chain, and tensioner.. That's 94K miles without cleaning, the difference in power and responsiveness is amazing.

https://share.icloud.com/photos/09RYqk0y1LsYm7PFUxkq2MBJA


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Uh oh that doesn't sound good :| Yeah they are, the rear ones anyway. The front came with their 18Z kit w/o the calipers (got my calipers reman off Rock Auto--wayyyy cheaper). I got the "exact fit" ones for the rear in the same order as the rear kit (but they didn't come with the rear kit since that is just the rotors and the extensions).
> 
> But does your car have the TRW calipers (286 or 282mm rotors) or the newer and crappier Bosch (272 or 260mm rotors)? I have the latter. On the older ones I think you have two choices--the "Exact Fit" series which are newer and the older type which are not called "Exact Fit" and rated for higher pressures.
> 
> ...


Did you install the "Exact Fit" Lines yet? curious if you had the same issue as me.......


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

__pierce said:


> Walnut blasted the heads, installed new revision camshaft, chain, and tensioner.. That's 94K miles without cleaning, the difference in power and responsiveness is amazing.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/09RYqk0y1LsYm7PFUxkq2MBJA


Did the cleaning change the audible sound of the engine at all?


----------



## SteveKen (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought this today.

I have no idea if it's stock, aftermarket or someone's creation. Anyone have any ideas?










http://kendrish.com/galleries/8PA3/RS3_rep_grille.jpg


----------



## __pierce (Sep 18, 2019)

absolutt said:


> Did the cleaning change the audible sound of the engine at all?


Oh yes! It sounds a bit meaner for sure, more rumbles from the exhaust (downpipe w/stock catback) on overrun.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

__pierce said:


> Oh yes! It sounds a bit meaner for sure, more rumbles from the exhaust (downpipe w/stock catback) on overrun.


Interesting. I was more interested if the cleaning quieted the valve/piston movement. I'm finding mine is "clattering" a bit, almost like a diesel engine. But I have terrific power & idle is steady, plus I'm not blowing visible exhaust. When I had my timing belt done, I pointed out the noise to Audi mechanics and they looked at me like I was nuts. "Engine is running perfectly."


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Added my last external LED upgrade -- side signal indicators. Had PIAA Crystal ION 194's in place, which looked nice on their own, but clashed with the more amber looking front & rears. Sirius LED has a nice bright set for $18. No CANBUS errors. They did not fit without modification. Had to trim some of the plastic contact tab on the LED and then use a Dremel to trim a little of the signal holder opening. Just needed like 0.5 mm of the diameter trimmed off in several places.

However, I made a rash assumption. CANBUS error didn't throw initially, but did once the car was on. Really didn't want to bother with installing resistors or replacing these LED's, as the tint is really nice. So I just went into VCDS & disabled the bulb out warning for side turn signals. Great, right? WRONG. The only option presented is for "Cold Diagnosis," which is a check when electrics are first activated. But when the car is running, using the turn signal triggers the bulb out warning. And... unfortunately, VCDS does not provide access to control that. So, because I modified the bulbs, I'm going to have to install resistors. Crap.

Oh, and I wasted a boat load of hours looking around for T10 / 194 bulbs that don't throw CANBUS errors. Nobody out there is selling them with confidence that Audi VW will work. So... resistors are it, or just go back to incandescent.


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

Snapped a pic while running errands.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Updated my Kenwood head unit with a new splash screen.











Previously had a 2001: A Space Odyssey theme
*Startup:*









*Wallpapers:*


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

mk4mac said:


> Snapped a pic while running errands.


Looking sharp. Terrific rims. What side marker light housings are you using? Also, do you have a chrome 7507 turn signal bulb installed (to remove amber reflection)?


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

absolutt said:


> Looking sharp. Terrific rims. What side marker light housings are you using? Also, do you have a chrome 7507 turn signal bulb installed (to remove amber reflection)?


Thanks!

They are Depo smoked side markers from eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Euro-Smoke...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Listed as A6 fitment but they fit pretty good in my 07 s-line bumper. The passenger side snapped in perfectly, but the drivers side has slight play in it, not completely flush. Much better than the orange markers IMO though.

I just kept the OEM bulbs (so they are more yellow when turned on), but the markers came with orange bulbs as well... which you'd be able to see through the smoke lens...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Added some interior leather bits and hvac cubby light. Knee grab handles were a ball ache. The rear bolts ughhh. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> Added some interior leather bits and hvac cubby light. Knee grab handles were a ball ache. The rear bolts ughhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Awesome upgrade.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

I really want those leather bits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Added some interior leather bits and hvac cubby light. Knee grab handles were a ball ache. The rear bolts ughhh. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> I really want those leather bits


Me too. Just not yet ready to fork out $500 for this upgrade.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> Added some interior leather bits and hvac cubby light. Knee grab handles were a ball ache. The rear bolts ughhh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd you get the leather bits?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

mk4mac said:


> Snapped a pic while running errands.


That looks fantastic !!!

Interesting lenses on your front markers - what are those ?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

ceese said:


> Where'd you get the leather bits?


Ponto ?


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

New RS shifter and ashtray delete:

FD4FF7B7-AE86-48D7-9B67-064235663A84 by Brad Zeman, on Flickr

New RS big brakes and Vredestein rubber:

0CCF77F3-396B-40C2-9558-C88D1AE14581 by Brad Zeman, on Flickr

Done for awhile:
8B127158-E9AB-49E2-84BE-F7B2FA5D8339 by Brad Zeman, on Flickr


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Ponto ?


eBay euro. Great guy. Fly-designs.tm. Quality is spot on and yards away from oem price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Winter is here.. Don't know how I lost my bottom front lip, but got a new one painted & installed :snowcool:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Had time to upgrade the front door cards











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looks very good! 



Tcardio said:


> Had time to upgrade the front door cards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't use my A3 for work commuting so it ends up sitting for long periods without use. This has gradually taxed the battery. In my "previous life" I drove my car practically every day, so using a battery maintainer was unnecessary. Now, I've come to learn about how important it is to fully charge up the battery periodically. There are so many car battery chargers & maintainers available on the market, with the bulk coming from China. Lots of them are quite cheap with inflated positive reviews on Amazon. It's hard to know what's worthwhile, because stalwart brands like Stanley, Black & Decker, DeWalt, & DieHard are averaging about 3.5 stars on reviews. Finally found one that seems to be "about right" for my needs. I wanted to get a more robust charger with testing capabilities, but... I realized all but the basic functions is really all I need. If the battery can't maintain a good charge, it'll be time to replace. Pretty easy to figure that out. I just wanted something that would be useful during periods when I use my car less, to recharge the battery back up to full. I ended up getting this: "ADPOW 5A 12V Automatic Smart Battery Charger Automotive Maintainer 7-Stages Trickle Charger"










There are models that boast much higher amps, but in reality I don't mind a couple extra hours required to get a full charge. I don't plan on using this on a frequent basis. $37.99 seemed like a reasonable price relative to what else is available (too many are crappy weird designs).

After a 3 week trip over the holidays, I came back to find my A3's battery voltage at 11.9v. That's dangerously low. Thankfully the battery charger arrived the day I returned. Next day, I plugged it in. Wires are 8 gauge with an ingenious connector system (you can also just use the alligator clips). The unit has a bit of heft, made with a strong plastic casing. Photos don't do it justice. So, it ran through an initial battery check, did a boost charge, then an absorption steady current charge at 14.5v. After about 3.5 hours, it had determined that the battery needed reconditioning. 15.5v for the next 3~4 hours. After that, it ran through a test and the battery passed. However, after letting the car sit for a couple days, the resting voltage showed 12.26v. So it seems my battery isn't quite as healthy as I'd hoped. But at least this charger did a good job of salvaging it back into workable shape.

*EDIT*: I ran the charger system again. This time it was 50% faster. At the end, when the charger indicated "FULLY CHARGED" I tested the battery. It showed 13.75 volts. But I let it sit for about 30 mins to "settle." It came back with 12.7v. An hour later, still 12.7v. That's smack down on the 100% charge indication. Of course, will have to see how it goes from here. But for the most part, looks like my battery will last a good bit longer. FWIW, I did test voltage while car is running and it shows 13.7v, so alternator is still doing its job.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Took a gamble on those $13 LED side marker lights with animated display (sweeping line). They do consume enough power to avoid throwing a bulb-out error. Actually look pretty nice, decent brightness. The amber is a good tint, matches front flashers. Good enough that I've totally ditched my previous plans to try installing side mirror housings with built-in LED indicators. Actually like this setup more.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

For the 4th and probably final time, I fixed broken wires in my driver side wire loom that were not allowing the rear door to lock/window to unroll. I say final time because I’m out of slack in the wire. Next time it breaks- and it will, bc ****ty German wiring!!- I’ll just source a whole new loom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Wannabe said:


> For the 4th and probably final time, I fixed broken wires in my driver side wire loom that were not allowing the rear door to lock/window to unroll. I say final time because I’m out of slack in the wire. Next time it breaks- and it will, bc ****ty German wiring!!- I’ll just source a whole new loom.


Bummer! In my case, I used heat sensitive solder connectors--just hit it with a heat gun to make the solder fluid. No problems. Checked the other wires and they're still flexible. I wonder if wrapping them in electrical tape would help protect against future cracking?


UPDATE on my battery -- after using the charger for the 2nd time, several days later my battery's resting voltage is showing voltages between 12.42v and 12.5v. That's basically 80 to 90% of a full charge. So it seems this device did the proper measures to recondition the battery. The real test will be to let the car sit for a full week and see what's the resting voltage after that.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

absolutt said:


> Bummer! In my case, I used heat sensitive solder connectors--just hit it with a heat gun to make the solder fluid. No problems. Checked the other wires and they're still flexible. I wonder if wrapping them in electrical tape would help protect against future cracking?


I have those solder-filled shrink tubes, but there was no way I could hold the loose ends of the wire together this time...I ended up using a crimp connector. The connection was really strong and the tube is not flexible at all...I'm hoping it holds up for a good while. In the meantime, I'll be on the hunt for a cheap loom to replace my rats nest. Anybody parting out???


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

absolutt said:


> Took a gamble on those $13 LED side marker lights with animated display (sweeping line). They do consume enough power to avoid throwing a bulb-out error. Actually look pretty nice, decent brightness. The amber is a good tint, matches front flashers. Good enough that I've totally ditched my previous plans to try installing side mirror housings with built-in LED indicators. Actually like this setup more.



Love these !!

Is there a clear (rather than tinted) version?

And an obvious question - where did you buy it? (link pls?)

BTW, thanks for sharing the info on your battery charger, very helpful :thumbup:


Thanks,


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Bronco said:


> Love these !!
> 
> Is there a clear (rather than tinted) version?
> And an obvious question - where did you buy it? (link pls?)
> ...


Yes, they do have a clear/chromed version as well. I went with black because of the dark blue paint & I plan to get black gloss mirror caps. I got them on AliExpress. There are a number of sellers offering these. Example. Pretty inexpensive. Worth seeing if they'll last. The tab doesn't have a boot cover, so I wrapped in electrical tape just to be safe. Glad you found battery charger info helpful.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are a nice upgrade. I agree with not switching over to the mirror sweepers. My complaint is you lose the inside mirror light function. The sweeping stops before so you lose this 









On another note...I had a shovel’s worth of dirt between the lower section of the front quarter panel and the door. I took the cap off to clean it and was not impressed with the German design. Could be a significant source of damage from rust. 

AND

did this over the weekend 









Didn’t think it would make a big difference but transforms the wheel

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

> On another note...I had a shovel’s worth of dirt between the lower section of the front quarter panel and the door. I took the cap off to clean it and was not impressed with the German design. Could be a significant source of damage from rust.


What did you take off to clean that out? Fender liner? 
Starting to get paint bubbling in that area, at the very bottom inch or so. I want to get in there and clean it up.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Look at pic 8

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threa...retrofit-installation-guide-pic-heavy.372818/

you know that area on the corner of the bonnet where the bonnet brackets are located. All those leaves and such that get in there go straight down into that area and turn to dirt just like compost


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Tcardio said:


> Look at pic 8
> 
> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threa...retrofit-installation-guide-pic-heavy.372818/
> 
> you know that area on the corner of the bonnet where the bonnet brackets are located. All those leaves and such that get in there go straight down into that area and turn to dirt just like compost


I have seen some dirt accumulation near the bonnet hinge brackets are, where leaves compressed and turned into soil. I had seen the gap going down the inside fender but didn't realize it has no drainage termination. That's a terrible design. After removing the fender liner in that area, you can just pop out that outer panel piece to access that opening to excavate dirt?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yeap


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Now Im scared to open mine up. But its the only body rust on the whole car. Both sides. 2006 3.2. 
Bad design. Should be good for more than only 14 years.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Just clean it out and likely only superficial rust so you will be good to go. Sounds like a little weekend project. Rust removal and paint and clear coat


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Replaced the rear triangles after refurb with gloss black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tcardio said:


> Replaced the rear triangles after refurb with gloss black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get to work

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cleanA3 said:


> Get to work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


lol I was off today


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally got around to installing my 42 draft design intake and AFE Filter as well as picking up my v708 wheels from a fresh powder coat.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

nbkkb7x said:


> Finally got around to installing my 42 draft design intake and AFE Filter as well as picking up my v708 wheels from a fresh powder coat


Nice work ! :thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Major mod, without a doubt! Makes driving more fun...



Tcardio said:


> Those are a nice upgrade. I agree with not switching over to the mirror sweepers. My complaint is you lose the inside mirror light function. The sweeping stops before so you lose this
> 
> 
> On another note...I had a shovel’s worth of dirt between the lower section of the front quarter panel and the door. I took the cap off to clean it and was not impressed with the German design. Could be a significant source of damage from rust.
> ...


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

nbkkb7x said:


> Finally got around to installing my 42 draft design intake and AFE Filter as well as picking up my v708 wheels from a fresh powder coat.


Those rims look fantastic. :thumbup: Did you have to get curb rash cleaned up?


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

absolutt said:


> Those rims look fantastic.  Did you have to get curb rash cleaned up?


Yeah, I wish I took a before picture, they were real rough.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Boredom set in so took out my DA with 3 inch pad set on 2 with moderate cut pad and compound and finished off with car pro dlux I also did the instrument panel as well. Both worked a treat. The piano trim is pretty easy to work with










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McDubin (Mar 24, 2007)

Tcardio said:


> Boredom set in so took out my DA with 3 inch pad set on 2 with moderate cut pad and compound and finished off with car pro dlux I also did the instrument panel as well. Both worked a treat. The piano trim is pretty easy to work with
> 
> 
> Looks really good. Well done.
> ...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeap, the DA works a treat. As for the grab handles, look on ebay as I got them from there. Any upholsterer can do these. They are not expensive to retrofit


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

New wheels off MK2 Audi TT

18x9 et52 12mm/15mm spacers
235/40 Falken Zeix ZE950

Last pic is before


----------



## F0urRingTing (Apr 29, 2020)

K3V11N said:


> New wheels off MK2 Audi TT
> 
> 18x9 et52 12mm/15mm spacers
> 235/40 Falken Zeix ZE950
> ...


Any idea how much those weigh?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Got it back from the body shop so body damage where I got backed into is finally repaired. Currently running on OEM suspension and OEM front grill because I kept getting front plate tickets. Ohlins and summer wheels going back on later this week. Pretty clean for a twelve year old girl.


----------



## sheffieldyorky (Apr 18, 2020)

*What I have done my A3 1.9Tdi 2009 with a cherished plate which is A3 ****

The story so far as of 1 August 2020
Purchased the vehicle on 12 January 2020

Bonnet re sprayed
Upgraded to headlights to LED
installed LED DTR lights 
Installed new centre armrest
Installed new self opening tail gate rams
Installed new fuses where applicable
Changed all four tyres for new, old ones still had plenty of tread
Made good the front wheel arch liners, .i.e. fixings etc.
New Audi rings
2nd hand battery cover
Modified the radiator flange and associated pipework, the flange is now in the bin


The next item on the list is a 6 disc CD changer.
>
I will update this post as and when I undertake more to the vehicle.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Finally got the parts in from Germany to hook up the LED lighting and trim plate cover for my ashtray delete...installed in about a half an hour after I figured out where things went. All looks and works well...though I am underwhelmed by the LED's brightness. I mean...on highest dash light brightness I can barely tell it's lit. Any tricks to make it brighter?


----------



## maxxxpayne (Jul 18, 2018)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Finally got the parts in from Germany to hook up the LED lighting and trim plate cover for my ashtray delete...installed in about a half an hour after I figured out where things went. All looks and works well...though I am underwhelmed by the LED's brightness. I mean...on highest dash light brightness I can barely tell it's lit. Any tricks to make it brighter?


When I had a single din setup it was a lot brighter. On a double din, the light gets restricted by the unit itself.


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

finally got my new ac condenser in, buttoned up the front bumper. fired up the car noticed the air bag light on. got out the tablet and vcds. driver door air bag sensor no communication. open up the driver door wire boot and low and behold broken wires, right at the body connection. well i can't fix audi's terrible wires for the fourth time. i hate audi wiring. gonna try to luck out on ebay or another vendor, cause i ain't gonna go to a audi or vw stealership, for that wiring loom.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Tow it home last night. My daughter was driving it, stopped to grab a bite and the car never started again. Strangely I don't have any error messages on the scan. Only one thing about headlights range that says Engine Control Module error. The car doesn't even crank. I have EPC and CEL on the dashboard.


----------



## Cholosoft (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi! These are beautiful!! Can you provide the purchase link?? Thanks!!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I was replacing the oem oil filter housing with a Schimmel oil filter housing , and so the front bumper came off for ease of change. I obtained an Oettinger grille a few years ago, and decided it was now or never and removed the oem grille to put in the Oettinger...Why I waited so long, is a mystery for the ages


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks nice kgw, but jeez, do you ever drive that thing?

Here's what I did to mine:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I see you are getting to know your motor well, MisterJJ!  Me? As often as I can, the tires are rollin' :thumbup:




MisterJJ said:


> Looks nice kgw, but jeez, do you ever drive that thing?
> 
> Here's what I did to mine:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Crank position sensor? When it fails, the car is dead in the water...




Evo V said:


> Tow it home last night. My daughter was driving it, stopped to grab a bite and the car never started again. Strangely I don't have any error messages on the scan. Only one thing about headlights range that says Engine Control Module error. The car doesn't even crank. I have EPC and CEL on the dashboard.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

kgw said:


> I see you are getting to know your motor well, MisterJJ!


Yeah, and she's a b*tch!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

kgw said:


> Crank position sensor? When it fails, the car is dead in the water...


Turned out - bad starter.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Evo V said:


> Turned out - bad starter.


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Tackling thermostat and coolant temp sensor replacement in my 3.2L vr6..... good god i hate audi plastics and wires. i want to kick the penny counter that authorizes that crap straight in the testicles!!


----------



## luckyJ (Apr 9, 2021)

Just bot a ‘12 TDI and serviced the DSG. Been under a 964, 993, and 997. What’s with Audi’s jackpoints and lug bolt covers!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Replaced the front control arms on my 3.2. Having to unbolt and lift the engine/trans out of the way for the front control arm bolts was not fun.

Coilovers are next to install, once they arrive.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Did ya replace them with Audi A3 or passat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Tcardio said:


> Did ya replace them with Audi A3 or passat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just did OE replacements; nothing fancy.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Installed ebay Majesty external oil cooler. Ever since I rebuilt the cylinder head and installed aluminum water pump from USP Motorsports I noticed my oil temperature is high. I don't know if it's caused by the pump or not but I observed temps as high as 128C (~285F) on hot summer days. I haven't driven the car that much during the pandemic so it didn't bother me too much. Well now my little daughter will probably take over this car. I am rebuilding '16 TT Roadster for myself. I decided to address the oil temp issue because I don't trust her monitoring what's going on with the car. 

The cooler is 19 rows and for $114 was worth the try. I didn't have any high expectations however so far I am pleased with the results. On the backroads where I would reach 112-114C now I am barely toping 92C. That's 20C (44F) drop and it's bringing the oil temps back to normal. I am yet to run for a longer time on the highways.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Finally finished up the suspension overhaul and lowered it a bit.. I’m about 90% done with bringing this car back to a condition I am happy with.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

t_white said:


> Finally finished up the suspension overhaul and lowered it a bit.. I’m about 90% done with bringing this car back to a condition I am happy with.
> View attachment 96218


I installed coilovers on the rear last weekend and will do the fronts this Saturday/Sunday. Have to refinish my wheels too and mount the summer tires. The all seasons on the other set of wheels (rotors like yours) failed inspection. Will use the OZ for the summer setup 
and will mount winter tires on the rotors for my TT.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Evo V said:


> I installed coilovers on the rear last weekend and will do the fronts this Saturday/Sunday. Have to refinish my wheels too and mount the summer tires. The all seasons on the other set of wheels (rotors like yours) failed inspection. Will use the OZ for the summer setup
> and will mount winter tires on the rotors for my TT.


I did the rears first as well and just finished up the fronts the other night. Actually had to redo the rears to pull the spring perch adjustersso I could lower it more.

I hate using spring compressors so I opted to remove the axle bolts and unbolt the ball joint to get the stock struts out. A little extra work but so much easier in the long run IMO. I replaced the control arms and tie rod ends a few weeks ago.

Next up will be some new motor mounts. I’m not a fan of how much engine movement it has right now.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Replaced shocks and struts and installed a whiteline roll-center correction kit, replaced the stock dogbone with the 034 one & added their insert as well. Car feels almost new. Then 2 weeks in the ESP Fault light comes on, goes back off for a week, and now it came back again. It’s always something…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aye four (Jan 31, 2005)

Been awhile since I’ve been here but still have the A3 and just pulled it out of the garage for a little bath. Doesn’t get around much due to still being work from home.


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Replaced the Haldex fluid pump.


----------



## 707Stang (Jul 16, 2009)

Replaced the high side fuel pressure sensor, oil change with liqui moly, DSG service and high tone horn. Oh and I put in a dash cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

It’s been years but finally got around to switching the LEDs to white on the cluster with the white needles and gear LEDs now white



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

HVAC and steering wheel done. On to the rnse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Love it


----------



## mcGrady92 (Jan 20, 2020)

Tcardio said:


> It’s been years but finally got around to switching the LEDs to white on the cluster with the white needles and gear LEDs now white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White LEDs looks nice! I'll show that to my friend for his new A3 project. We'll work on it after it returns from the shop for the installation of the new tires from 4 Wheelonline. Bet he'll like that kind of cluster looks.


----------



## F0urRingTing (Apr 29, 2020)

Not a big deal, but makes things look much nicer. It also helps the dashcam blend in if someone gives it a quick glance. It matched the headliner before painting.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry.... am I looking at S3 floor mats or a fire extinguisher? Or both? What's the thing you did to your A3? Either way, I like it.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

npace said:


> Sorry.... am I looking at S3 floor mats or a fire extinguisher? Or both? What's the thing you did to your A3? Either way, I like it.


Fire extinguisher


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Since its raining and the group ride canceled, I had time to open up the RNSE and put my air gun into service. I changed out the red for the white. All 0805. Tiny little ones those are. Took all of them out then solder paste. Heated them all up. Check continuity and pretty happy with the result. All in for 36 leds. Actually took the same time for my usual group ride. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Sadly I crashed at high speed, nothing happened to me or the people in the small truck who crossed lanes before impact. Thank God! Even the truck didn't suffer any major damage. My car on the other side, total loss. I'll be selling some parts I had pending installation, an old RNS-E and a newer RNS-E.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Original owner of a 2006 A3 2.0T Sport, it was my DD for 3-4 yrs, then became my kids car for HS/college. This last summer I wanted to trade-in / sell when I bought a new Civic for my daughter and the dealer offered $600. My daughter put it on FB Marketplace and we got $2900 cash that night. Crazy! It had 180k miles and had seen better days but was a solid car the entire time. Zero DSG issues, ran like a champ, always did every service as scheduled, garage kept.

Second owner of a 2007 A3 3.2Q, bought in 2012. It's my youngest daughter's DD for school but I am thinking of actually putting some decent $$ into it because of the shape it's in. Garage kept, 140k miles, excellent condition for age and miles. 

If you'd have told me I'd own 2 A3s for a period of 29 yrs (for both) I'd have never believed it. But my DD is a 2006 A6 Prestige 3.0T with every option.


----------

